#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-12
<ofan> luojie-dune: thx,u 2
<tusooa> anyone here???
<cfy> tusooa: 兔兔
<tusooa> er
<tusooa> 正在浏览此版面的用户：linuxkids, oneleaf, tusooa 和 1 位游客
<cfy> tusooa: 这个linuxkids是谁?
<tusooa> er
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> ..
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 好久没升级了.今天升级下
<cfy> 别死掉阿....
<tusooa> cfy: er
<tusooa> cfy: 吾经常sudo emerge -avuDN world的
<cfy> tusooa: 你只会说er阿...
<tusooa> cfy: 。
<cfy> tusooa: 因为我一直在win7里打dota...
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<cfy> tusooa: 我要把我的blog重构下....
<tusooa> cfy: 吾这硬盘肯定不够装闻到死的。。
<tusooa> cfy: 弃用lisp了？
<cfy> tusooa:  为啥这么说?
<tusooa> cfy: 没多余的空间了。末尾有14g没分配的，还准备搞到/home去。
<cfy> tusooa: 哦.
<tusooa> 那maskray.tk挂掉了
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 中秋快乐  :-P
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么回事?
<maya1> cfy: 中秋快乐~
<cfy> maya1: 高三了还放假阿
<tusooa> cfy: 不知道额。估计是访问量太少。。
<cfy> maya1: 中秋快乐
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<maya1> cfy: 恩。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 不可能吧,是几个月一算吧
<cfy> tusooa: 域名没了?
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 中秋節快樂，，具舉杯邀明月，與爾同霄萬古愁
<tusooa> cfy: 直接跳转到广告了。。。
<maya1> 哈哈
<tusooa> cfy: 可能是提供空间的，有限制
<cfy> tusooa: 这个....
<cfy> Note that FREE domains expire after 90 days when less than twenty-five (25) users have been to your website.
<cfy> tusooa: 一个半月,我有500了
<tusooa> hehe
<linsux> 省那几毛钱有个毛用
<cfy> tusooa: 我顺便,要记录下
<cfy> linsux: 你说域名钱?
<linsux> 是啊
<tusooa> 还有，那长时间没更改的，可能也会给3x掉
<cfy> linsux: 我没有方式可以国基支付的
<cfy> linsux: 我没有方式可以国际支付的
<cfy> tusooa: .
<linsux> paypal
<tusooa> 2,3,5,6,8,9,10 这段期间来访者的总数	1911 ...
<cfy> 而且我只要是玩,顺便搞个服务器架起来.体现,不止能跑在自己的机器上
<jdalpha> hello
<^k^> jdalpha, 好  ㍡ 
<linsux> 玩来玩去就那点花头，DNS, APACHE
<jdalpha> 终于找到中国的了，英文好难
<jdalpha> 难交流
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 估计这nick肯定被注册过了 linux
<linux> 大家中秋节快乐
<xiangfu> 快乐
<linux> 请问谁有linux下 QT的软件包全称？  我怎么找不到啊，没法下载
<xiangfu> linux, apt-cache search qt
<xiangfu> linux, 你要用那个软件包？ qt4-qmake, qt4-designer, qt4-dev-tools ...
<linux> 我输入这命令后 出来一大堆命令 不知道该装哪个
<xiangfu> linux,  你要干什么？
<linux> 我就想在我的机子上装个QT
<luojie-dune> linux: ... no need
<linux> 学学 QT
<luojie-dune> linux: then you shall know from reading a book
<luojie-dune> linux: not install a program
<cfy> tusooa: 你可以用js解析base64嘛
<cfy> tusooa: 这样,抓的人,应该是不会跑js的吧
<xiangfu> linux, 安装这个：qt4-demos
<linux> 不会  :-)   新手 请多多包涵
<linux> 哦  谢谢   我试下
<tusooa> cfy: 那就再base64下 :em04
<cfy> tusooa: .
<cfy> tusooa: 这.....
<linux> 找到了    谢谢xiangfu  谢谢大家
<luojie-dune> linux: besides: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/wiki/Building_Qt_5_from_Git_SimplifiedChinese
<^k^> ⇪ title: Building Qt 5 from Git SimplifiedChinese | Qt Wiki | Qt Developer Network
<linux> 谢谢
<luojie-dune> ofan:  where did you get your free website? I want one now?
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • ubuntu11.04的3D特效重启消失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344926 [size=150][b]3D特效按照论坛上那个3d桌面完全教程配置好了，但是电脑重启后那个旋转立方体的壁纸消失了，只剩下背景（能旋转），其他特效正常 求解，谢谢 [/size][/b] 统计信息: 发表于 由 mclch — 2011-09-12 10:11
<CyrusYzGTt> 剛纔看到，，昨天的新聞，，linux.com被黑了。。 內核團隊，你是我景仰的團隊，快點反擊吧，，不然，我就對這個世界失去信念的
<luojie-dune> anybody paste the Log address for me?
<luojie-dune> thanks.
<luojie-dune> whos here.
<luojie-dune> ok, google found it...
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 羅姐在飆英文，圍觀中
<Kandu> 中秋節啦 ^_^
<whsailing> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAxNzg1MDI4.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【娟爱一生】坑爹的中秋节 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Kandu> cfy: 發現 .tk 域名各種悲劇呃， tusooa MaskRay 的都不行了
<tusooa> Kandu: 吾的那是ip被功夫网了
<Kandu> cfy, tusooa: 連結暫改 maskray.machinelife.org 吧
<tusooa> Kandu: ray的估计是被取消了。
<Kandu> tusooa: 你那麼純潔可愛的博客怎麼會被 gfw?
<tusooa> Kandu: 改下hosts就行了
<Kandu> tusooa: 唔
<Kandu> tusooa: 可用 ip 是？
<tusooa> 209.190.24.11 tusooa.tk
<tusooa> 大家赶快抄啊
<CyrusYzGTt> log記錄了，，
<Kandu> tusooa: 你去 .tk 管理介面改下 ip 不? 現在回應的只有 *.*.*.12 不是 11
<tusooa> Kandu: 不会设置啊
<luojie-dune> ofan:  where do you host?
<odsel> .tk不是被墙了么？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • grep的效率为啥这么高? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344929 Code: 用grep 查询"23:23:15.039330"这个字符串.这个字符串在文件的后半部分. # time grep 23:23:15.039330 tcpdump_log.txt 2011-08-30 23:23:15.039330 IP 218.61.0.144.19991 real    0m0.846s user    0m0.627s sys 0m0.219s 文件大小: #ls -sh tcpdump_log.txt 747M tcpdump_log.txt 统计信息: 发表于 由 cente ...
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||__] 94.03% (Lv19)
<sikao_lfs1> jrrp
 * Oicebot sikao今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 54.76% (Lv11)
<ineed> !rppk
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 9，砸倒了A rneGoetje，获得了 109 点经验值！
<ineed> !rppk sikao_lfs1
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 5，狠狠抽打了s ikao，获得了 87 点经验值！
<sikao_lfs1> ?会自动找攻击对象？
<tusooa> !rppk in
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 6，瞄准的是i nimino，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，i nimino开始反击！
<Oicebot> i nimino掷出了 17，砸倒了tusooa，tusooa 损失了 130 点经验值！（分给 i nimino 65点）
<ineed> !rppk tusooa
<sikao_lfs1> 我估计再触发攻击。oicebot就被踢了。。。。
<ineed> !rppk tusooa
<luojie-dune> jrrp
 * Oicebot luojie今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 29.55% (Lv6)
<ineed> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 3，差一点就打中了t usooa，t usooa开始反击！
<Oicebot> t usooa掷出了 20，砸在ineed的头上，ineed 损失了 93 点经验值！（分给 t usooa 46点）
<archl> jrrp
 * Oicebot archl今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||__________] 68.44% (Lv14)
<archl> lol
<GNUdog> jrrp
 * Oicebot GNUdog今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 22.67% (Lv5)
<GNUdog> = =
<wip_archl> jrrp
 * Oicebot wip今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||__] 95.09% (Lv20)
<wip_archl> lol
<tusooa> !rppk
<wip_archl> I am unbreakable NOW!
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了20，砸倒了A rneGoetje，获得了 128 点经验值！（从A rneGoetje处吸取 64 点）
<tusooa> !jrrp
 * Oicebot tusooa今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||____________] 62.67% (Lv13)
<wip_archl> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> wip掷出了 9，骰子碾过了t usooa，获得了 101 点经验值！
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<wip_archl> haah
<tusooa> wip_archl: .
<GNUdog> !rppk wip_archl
<GNUdog> 哇，被塞抹布了
<wip_archl> !rppk GNUdog
<ineed> Test
<^k^> ineed, ....  ㍣ 
<tusooa> testing
<^k^> tusooa, ....  ㍣ 
<tusooa> !rppk
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 2，摔倒在了A rneGoetje面前，A rneGoetje开始反击！
<Oicebot> A rneGoetje掷出了 8，砸在tusooa隔壁那观众的头上
<ineed> !rppk tusooa
<wip_archl> !rppk GNUdog
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 4，差一点就打中了t usooa，t usooa开始反击！
<Oicebot> t usooa掷出了 12，砸在ineed隔壁那观众的头上
<Oicebot> wip掷出了 4，端起AK就把G NUdog突突突了，获得了 56 点经验值！
<GNUdog> !rppk wip_archl
<Oicebot> GNUdog掷出了1，差一点就打中了w ip，w ip开始反击！
<Oicebot> w ip掷出了 8，击败了GNUdog，GNUdog 损失了 41 点经验值！
<GNUdog> !rppk wip_archl
<Oicebot> GNUdog掷出了 8，摔倒在了w ip面前，w ip开始反击！
<Oicebot> w ip掷出了 4，正中GNUdog的脑门，GNUdog 损失了 49 点经验值！
<GNUdog> !rppk wip_archl
<wip_archl> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> wip掷出了 19，狠狠抽打了t usooa，获得了 95 点经验值！
<tusooa> !rppk wip
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了20，砸倒了w ip，获得了 97 点经验值！（从w ip处吸取 48 点）
<drivel> !rppk wip_archl
<Oicebot> drivel掷出了 13，完全没打中w ip，w ip开始反击！
<Oicebot> w ip掷出了 5，砸在drivel的头上，drivel 损失了 16 点经验值！
<wip_archl> !rppk tusooa
<drivel> jrrp
 * Oicebot drivel今日的人品指数：[|______________________________] 1.1% (Lv1)
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，drivelsama。
<wip_archl> lol
<drivel> 烤
<^k^> drivel: .. ..
<drivel> 靠
<wip_archl> !rppk tusooa
<wip_archl> um
<sikao_lfs1> 终于在大家努力下。oicebot被踢了。
<wip_archl> haha
 * wip_archl hug sikao_lfs1
<maivel> jrrp
 * wip_archl hug maivel
<wip_archl> .oicebot on
<maivel> jrrp
<microcai> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: microcai 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  510173781
<oooo> test
<^k^> oooo, ....  ㍣ 
<wip_archl> !DDW
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: wip_archl 加入游戏 (2/4)  510369234
<wip_archl> god sake
<marvin-42> Test 2
<marvin-42> ! Ddw
<^k^> marvin-42, ....  ㍣ 
<marvin-42> !Ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: marvin-42 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  510414281
<wip_archl> im smashed by the noise....
<wip_archl> ...
<wip_archl> !DDW
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: wip_archl 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  510541921  510541921
<marvin-42> !Ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: marvin-42 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  510580640  510580640
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  510652484
 * microcai http://imagebin.org/172098
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 输入好了  510671296  510671296
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: microcai 输入好了  510673015  510673015
 * microcai http://imagebin.org/172098
<microcai> 哈哈
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: wip_archl 退出游戏  510692781
 * oink_hzhdn DDW: 还有 wip_archl marvin-42 没输入, 请  wip_archl marvin-42  看我小窗吧  510703296
 * oink_hzhdn DDW: 还有 wip_archl marvin-42 没输入, 请  wip_archl marvin-42  看我小窗吧  510733296
<microcai> ?
<tusooa> .
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: marvin-42 输入好了  510750218  510750218
<microcai> oink_hzhdn:  要不是我及时的插入一个 ? , 你又要被  ^K^ kick 了
<oink_hzhdn> 妈妈哟....
 * oink_hzhdn DDW: 还有 wip_archl 没输入, 请  wip_archl  看我小窗吧  510780296
 * oink_hzhdn DDW: 还有 wip_archl 没输入, 请  wip_archl  看我小窗吧  510810296
<marvin-42> ？
<bluek> 怎么限制别人网速？
<moriramar> 各位中秋快樂！
<bluek> 在没有硬件的基础之上
<moriramar> bluek: 沒有硬件就沒有電腦，就沒有網路，所以不用限制。
<bluek> moriramar, 嗯嗯了，您高论，bye
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  510990296
<marvin-42> !Ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: marvin-42 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  511010937
<OT_iux> = =
<OT_iux> ob改名
<Guest22655> !DDW
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: Guest22655 加入游戏 (2/4)  511038140
<OT_iux> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: OT_iux 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  511046468
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  511050421
<OT_iux> 为啥不用 4w
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  511061593  511061593
<Guest22655> 是什么啊？
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: OT_iux 输入好了  511078171  511078171
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: marvin-42 输入好了  511087765  511087765
<sikao_lfs1> bluek: 你总得先告诉大家有什么吧？另外是组网是什么样的？其实不用限制。一般迅雷抢不过我们的linux。不过旋风什么下载的比较猛.
<OT_iux> 4w是 oicebot 版本的 ddw
<OT_iux> 可以留记录，可以3人玩，更有爱
 * oink_hzhdn DDW: 还有 Guest22655 没输入, 请  Guest22655  看我小窗吧  511117296
 * oink_hzhdn DDW: 还有 Guest22655 没输入, 请  Guest22655  看我小窗吧  511147296
<bluek> sikao_lfs1, 家庭组网，三台电脑，fast无线路由，两台pc ，有一台很不自觉，经常跑pps，这个东西极为变态。
<bluek> sikao_lfs1, 我的意思是，有没有类似p2p for linux的软件？
<OT_iux> bluek: 有pps for linux
<bluek> sikao_lfs1, 路由不支持限速，唯一的方法只能是mac屏掉对方上网
<sikao_lfs1> bluek: 那无办法了。关键是看那个无线路由器是否有限制流量的。
 * microcai 刷个 ddwrt . 就有限速功能了
<OT_iux> bluek: 有 amule transmission 等……
<bluek> OT_iux, 你不知道我要干什么，玩linux这么久了，连pps for linux都不知道吗?
<sikao_lfs1> p2p for linux的多啊。ubuntu自带的互联网里有。
<bluek> 我现在连网页都难打开，只要对方开pps
<OT_iux> @@你不是问 p2p for linux...
<OT_iux> bluek: 路由不支持？什么型号的…… 固件版本是？
<iSUSE> 扫他3389
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  511327296
<sikao_lfs1> bluek: 我建议你查查网络质量。根据我使用的情况看。基本上xp和win7都抢不过我的ubuntu
<bluek> 就算他开了3389 or 4489又如何？
<bluek> sikao_lfs1, 这个和系统没关系，是看协议
<bluek> 我只要打开网页，对方经常开pps
<bluek> 影响我
<bluek> 我并不是要和别人抢带宽什么的，只是他把流量都占了
<bluek> 发现小白真多
<CyrusYzGTt> 你也開個 p2p下載的
<NoIE> Firefox can't find the server at www.hayaoliu.com.cn.
<sikao_lfs1> 怎么会这样。。。。。。我任何时候打开网页都没问题。周围谁也抢不过我。包括有 次迅雷都被我压下去了。变成我400多kB。迅雷才10kB
<bluek> sikao_lfs1, 你说的是下载吧？
<sikao_lfs1> bluek: 是的。下载。
<Guest22655> 用什么下载？
<bluek> sikao_lfs1, 建议你去读一读tcp/ip卷一，二，三
<sikao_lfs1> bluek: 我到是买了那个黑本，但是还是不明白为什么.至少我这里ubuntu发挥的比较猛.
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 你买的是传说中抢网能力强的 intel 某款网卡？
<bluek> sikao_lfs1, 你到现在还没有明白我的意思，怪不得你用的是ubuntu，我也终于明白了你为什么要用ubuntu
<bluek> 大失所望
<sikao_lfs1> bluek: 根据我维护多年经验。。。。。。走了？
<sikao_lfs1> 唉，得确我也就用ubuntu。没法子。还真没用过其他的。但是网络里的事很奇怪的。我不认为就是光协议问题。光我们维护上网络质量主要参数是丢包和延时。。。。。跟带宽没关系。
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 流量控制 ....
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 流量控制 ....
<sikao_lfs1> 甚至设备端口都有损坏的。这个时候丢包出现大包小包不一致。
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 你不知道流量控制是接受端负责的么？ 说明 ubuntu 的流量控制很不负责哦
<sikao_lfs1> 我们维护里判断故障的主要方法？就是同时ping大包和小包。一看延时。另外一条就看丢包率是否一样，丢包是否同步。另外丢包是否有周期型。  目前我们网络维护里就这么教下面的维护人员。
<sikao_lfs1> microcai: 对流量控制方面我们基本是靠硬件。路由器做设置。如果是拨号用户那么是靠bas根据radius上的设置做带宽限制。
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 天翼校园网连不上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344939 用的是天翼宽带校园有线网pppoe类型的，无路由，百度上说在终端里设置sudo pppoeconf，设置了一下，全部选是，但是还是连不上网。估计天翼给我的帐号不是真正的账号，现在连不上网，什么都做不了。还有方法说是装个虚拟机xp，不知道行不行？？ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siOHh0uzcuY
<^k^> ⇪ title: YouTube - Introduction to HTML 5
<alpha080> !4w
<sikao_lfs1> alpha080: 哈哈，早上已经在我们努力下被踢了。
<alpha080> .oictbot on
<alpha080> 啊= =，没注意看
<alpha080> !DDW
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: alpha080 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  512280859
<alpha080> 嘿嘿，还有一个
<alpha080> 囧，都去吃饭了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  512339343
<microcai> ！ddw
<microcai> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: microcai 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  512480968
<microcai> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: microcai 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  512491265  512491265
<alpha080> only one~
<moriramar> !4w
<moriramar> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: moriramar 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  512556000
<iGlofe> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: 此处游戏人数已够, 请 iGlofe 等待下一回  512565593  512565593
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: moriramar 输入好了  512565859  512565859
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  512571921  512571921
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: alpha080 输入好了  512591109  512591109
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: microcai 输入好了  512613906  512613906
<oink_hzhdn> DDW 游戏结果: CyrusYzGTt发火的时候, 蛋疼的microcai 在电梯里 maya跟CyrusYzGTt愛愛
<moriramar> ……
<microcai> !!!!!
<moriramar> 太重口了……
<microcai> -.-!
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你又重口味了
<alpha080> 哈哈哈，不关我事
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..
<moriramar> 話說事件寫法不對，不應該寫maya的。
<moriramar> 事件寫法只要寫做了什麼就行了，人是前面寫人物的人寫。
<alpha080> 9494
 * microcai 去国家图书馆看书去了
 * CyrusYzGTt 喂。。 microcai 你還沒有提供最新的 GPT分區方案
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 晚上回来说
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..我晚上沒空，，
<Guest22655> 没人了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 求一份vim配置文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344943 主要写php 还有html 少量的javascript 有没有哪位大大给个配置.. 在网上找来一些 但是都有各种问题... 而自己又对vim的配置一窍不通... 跪求..配置文件.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 gl4215269 — 2011-09-12 12:42
<archl> freeflyi1g: 我在哪里能找到 btrfs 的错误日志呢？
<billlee> 请问 openvpn 的 push "redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp" 推送的网关地址不正确，该怎么处理？
<mike-w> 怎么判断linux运行级别？
<tusooa> ^k^: 推荐emacs
<mike-w> 用代码
<tusooa> mike-w: runlevel
<moriramar> archl: btrfs的錯誤都和核心的錯誤在一起吧？
<^k^> tusooa, 没有多少人表达自己的方式。  ㍤ 
<archl> moriramar: 是的。
<tusooa> ^k^: 但是你是bot
<moriramar> tusooa: 你又蛋疼了。
<tusooa> .
<freeflyi1g> archl: 不知道，这么高级的东西
<archl> freeflyi1g: 。。。
<archl> freeflyi1g: 骗我。。。
<mike-w> 我怎么在RUNLEVEL 2
<tusooa> mike-w: 笨兔默认
<mike-w> tusooa, oh
<tusooa> mike-w: 2-5都是一样
<qinglingquan> cn
<mike-w> tusooa, 如果我想把一个图形程序加到启动项里，是不是要做一些判断/
<mike-w> tusooa, PS,我开机时得STARTX
<tusooa> mike-w: 判断啥，用wm的autostart
<mike-w> tusooa,
<mike-w> wm==??
<moriramar> 我應該沒掉吧。
<moriramar> 把網線踢掉了。
<tusooa> window manager
<tusooa> moriramar: 没掉
<moriramar> tusooa: 謝謝了。嚇死我了
<tusooa> ...
<ofan> good morning..
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 現在還要上班？？
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 上啥班
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 網絡監控，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 退役了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不行，，你退役了，我怎麼去宣傳這裏有網警觀賞
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以当啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..我政治不過關，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 用不着政治
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我對敏感詞不敏感，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我是不經大腦的說出來的，，所以一年前，我沒有成功在 公安局 面試
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 用不着
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 算了，還是不當了，，我不會忘記我是小P民的身份的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 可以当便衣嘛
<ofan> Apple Tries To Acquire Dropbox for $800 Million, Dropbox Refuses
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ，，我不會當偵探。。除非給我幾把AK47，，無限彈藥，多層防彈衣，，還有個自我犧牲用的核彈
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 游戏打多了吧..
<fennng> 中秋快乐
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯，我不會打遊戲，，這是以前同一棟宿舍樓的 湛江老大告訴我的
<fennng> 那就是江老大游戏打多了。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ak是不能无限弹药的，最多给你个穿墙
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,還要開啓上帝模式， cuda 2是這樣的
<archl> ofan: 你是在哪里架设的啊？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 推荐更新和重要安全更新，都是什么意思呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344946 推荐更新和重要安全更新 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2011-09-12 13:12
<ofan> archl: 什么哪里架设
<archl> ofan: 网站？
<ofan> archl: 什么网站
<archl> ofan: 你的
<archl> 。。。
<archl> ofan: 在你自己的电脑上？
<ofan> archl: 我有好几个
<ofan> archl: 电脑上没有
<archl> ofan: 好吧。我想问，哪里有自己能修改的免费架设站点。
<ofan> archl: 免费空间？
<archl> ofan: 恩
<ofan> archl: 我现在用amazon ec2,免费一年
<ofan> archl: 其他的免费没法用
<archl> ofan: 好的，我去看看，谢拉。
<archl> ofan: 我忘了你的名字是什么意思了，o是什么呢/
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 嗯，我告訴你，f16很多特性都跟 雲有關，，你可以看看，有些是免費的，，例外 GAE的免費雖然縮水了，但是，，不影響的
<ofan> archl: 没什么意思 我都觉得无所谓了
<archl> ofan： 好的。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 储存吧  我有很多
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: amazon的s3便宜好用
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我說的是。。免費的，，我沒有 信用卡的，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 能ssh？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ??? 給我 ssh還帳號，，我就知道能不能，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 神马？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ??
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 那些云不能ssh
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,, 額，也是，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 也就是不是vps
<billlee> openvpn 推送的 gateway 总是出错怎么办？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 免費的沒有，，
<fitha_> 谁能解释下vps/psp/p2p/vpn是什么
<billlee> vps: virtual private server, p2p: peer to peer, vpn: virtual private network
<archl> ofan: 那个必须要信用卡额。。。
<archl> ofan: 我没有。
<ofan> archl: 对的
<ofan> http://pud.com/post/10103947044/fucking-sue-me
<^k^> ⇪ title: Fucking Sue Me - a blog by pud
<archl> ofan: 我还是买VPS吧。。。虽然不一定我能维护了。
 * kenifanying 最近学校自动分配的ipv6的地址忽然变成了两个，一个是2001开头的一个是2002开头的，导致有时无法链接上ipv6的网络，怎么回事？
<ofan> archl: vps也要付钱啊
<ofan> archl: 你要买？
<archl> ofan: 不买怎么办？
<ofan> archl: 也要信用卡
<archl> ofan: 用paypal就可以吧 :D
<ray_> hi，all
<ofan> archl: 也行
<^k^> ray_, 好  ㍥ 
<ofan> archl: 我可以帮你维护  XD
<ofan> archl: 也许可以合买
<ray_> 有没有人知道asn.1编解码的？
<archl> ofan: 哦，我不懂:D
<ofan> archl: 合买能便宜
<CyrusYzGTt> 2002是局域網的 2001是公網的
<archl> ofan: 合买是买2个？
<archl> 买1个？
<CyrusYzGTt> 後綴分別是 32 64
<ofan> archl: 买一个吧
<archl> ofan:  哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是我瞎猜的 僅供參考
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 我2002那个后缀也是64呀
<sikao_lfs1> kenifanying: 是不是你们整个网络里哪个笨蛋也开启了ipv6的自动分配的dhcp啊。实在不行自己指定算了。
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs1, 不知道呀
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs1, 害得我一段时间上不了ipv6
<archl> ofan: 明天再说。现在银行里都没钱 :D
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs1, 如何具体指定用哪个ipv6地址？
<ofan> archl: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ..好吧，，其實 root是 128
<archl> ofan: 账户中只有$4够我买域名。
<sikao_lfs1> 我虽然没玩过ipv6。但是遇到过一个下面的报告。有人搞了2个路由器，其中一台当交换机。结果我们的维护人员给那个大客户找了半天。最后才发现网关路由器mac地址不一致。
<CyrusYzGTt> 128個後綴意味着將要有 128個國家出現在 地球，中州星
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs1, 也可能是学校网络中心的人搞的……经常性的莫名奇妙的故障！
<kenifanying> http://www.tangblog.info/2009/09/2/get_ipv6_address_but_cannot_use.html
<sikao_lfs1> kenifanying: 我从没用过ipv6的网。所以也没指定过。看来你要搜索了。我唯一学的ipv6的知识好像是ipv6  整合了mac。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 如何解决获取到IPV6地址而无法使用 - 云在天边看世界
<kenifanying> 我看到这篇文章
<kenifanying> 不知道有什么对应的命令……
<sikao_lfs1> kenifanying: 那篇文章里说的很清楚。不过是win7的。主要是偏向某个地址池的ip
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs1, 蒽，现在的问题是我找不到对应的命令，在linux下
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 需要 ipv6的DNS麼，，貌似你學校有，可以問我，貌似我有些資源
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 刚发的那篇文章里面的命令怎么对应到linux下?
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ,,能不能重發，我沒有看到
<kenifanying> http://www.tangblog.info/2009/09/2/get_ipv6_address_but_cannot_use.html
<kenifanying> 那里说的问题跟我的有点类似
<CyrusYzGTt> ..這是 windows的cmd..
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 是的
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ..你可以搜索 ipv6 linux的
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 我在 win7下的ipv6是按照，，M$文檔啓動的。。
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, win7 下不是默认开启了？
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 我xp下是直接netsh interface ipv6 install 开启
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ,, 貌似在ipv4回哦自動關閉的，
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ,, 貌似在ipv4會自動關閉的，
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: Win7下你IPv6用的什麼？Teredo？還是本來就有IPv6的？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，，我全部默認啓用了。。。不清楚，反正，，ipv4纔是原生網絡。。而且我一般不用win7,,都是linux
<Evanescence> hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍦ 
<pocoyo> test
<pocoyo> 有人在么
<moriramar> pocoyo: 大牛哥呀！
<Guest22655> exit
<pocoyo> moriramar: 你好三八，中秋节快乐
<moriramar> pocoyo: ……我是男的，不是三八。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 很好，dracut搞完了，Plymouth也算用起來了，雖然不太好看。謝謝你了。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..貌似我沒有幫助你
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 必須說dracut解密幾個盤只用打一次密碼這個功能很好。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 還是有一些提示的，比如之前給的網站什麼的。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§  。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 看電影，請勿打擾
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在win7下安装ubunto 11.04出现：error 17 cannot mount selected partit http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344952 在选择安装时出现error 17 cannot mount selected partition 统计信息: 发表于 由 漫步旅行者 — 2011-09-12 14:35
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ATI5470显卡驱动怎么安装，我是小白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344960 我已经下了ATI催化剂，（run）的，也用了 代码：CD 下载 sudo sh ATI ......run。 然后后面一大堆。我看不懂。不知道安装没安装好。 但我的更改桌面背景---显示效果--正常 还是不能开 统计信息: 发表于 由 彭思明 — 2011-09-12 15:09
<Jakalala> ChanServ: !time
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 12 日 星期一 15:11:24
<Jakalala> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> Jakalala, 好  ㍧ 
<tusooa> !Time
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 12 日 星期一 15:13:21
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Jakalala> ChanServ: !time
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 12 日 星期一 15:13:30
<tusooa>  > Time.now ()
<tusooa>  > Time.now
<^k^> tusooa, 2011-09-12 15:13:47 +0800
<tusooa>  > Date.Today
<tusooa> ^k^: ls
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> tusooa, 你怎么告诉你的隐形墨水？  ㍧ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 没有，你是Bot,不懂这些个
<^k^> tusooa, 好哇！  ㍧ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 好啥子额
<Jakalala> .w lesbian
<tusooa> !rppk jak
<Jakalala> tusooa: ...
<Jakalala> ChanServ: !time
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 12 日 星期一 15:25:47
<tusooa> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 12 日 星期一 15:27:21
<tusooa> oink_hzhdn: !time
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 12 日 星期一 15:27:29
<tusooa> oink_hzhdn: !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  523736343
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: Jakalala 加入游戏 (2/4)  523769328
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  523769906  523769906
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: Jakalala 退出游戏  523825375
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  523837828  523837828
<jmdm> !ddw
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: jmdm 加入游戏 (2/4)  523844765
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: jmdm 退出游戏  523907703
<oink_hzhdn> DDW: tusooa 退出游戏  523916171
<Jakalala> Haha......
<Cherrot> WebQQ支持语音识别了……汗
<Jakalala> Hi > Time.now !ddw
<Jakalala> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_hzhdn 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 12 日 星期一 15:37:22
<Cherrot> iPeipei: 竟然还有这个名字……
<archl> 大家准备吃月饼吧。。。
<tusooa> 大家准备pk archl吧 :em04
<tusooa> !rppk arch
<archl> jrrp
 * archl 按下电钮压扁 tusooa 100遍啊100遍
<ubw_> 大家下午好啊
<moriramar> Cherrot: 語音識別是什麼情况？
<tusooa> archl: ...
<Cherrot> moriramar: B/S架构的
<tusooa> archl: 100遍，你还不够，要啊100遍，，，
<Cherrot> moriramar: 中英文都可以
<archl> tusooa:  对你多么好啊。
<tusooa> archl: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<qiushu> 中秋快乐
<tusooa>  :em70
<tenzu> 兔嫂
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> ....................................................................................................
<archl> tusooa:  好好活着。
<tusooa> archl: ...
<tusooa> ....................................................................................................
<archl> tusooa: 我希望你活着哦。
<tusooa> archl: ...
<tusooa> archl: 这时候，咋说这不吉利话。
<tusooa> tenzu: 你这说法，是谁发明的？
<archl> tusooa: 忘了吧。秃叟
<tusooa> .
<tenzu> tusooa: 我呗,还能有谁
<tusooa> ......
<tusooa> ......
<archl> tusooa: 好啊。你是这里被玩弄的哦。比蛋蛋好玩。
<tusooa> C-1 . RET C-2 . RET C-3 . RET C-4 . RET C-5 . RET C-6 . RET
<archl> tusooa: 在做什么？
<tusooa> archl: clean
<tenzu> archl: 生气了,好可怕
<tusooa> archl: rm
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼？生气了？谁？
<tenzu> archl: 兔嫂啊
<archl> tusooa: 哦。和我在手机上一样。
<tusooa> .
<archl> tenzu: 兔嫂不会生气的，我没见过。
<archl> tenzu: 她最好了。
<tusooa> ...
<tenzu> archl: 好吧...
<tusooa> "[认清楚诶我是男的不是女的啊喂！"
<tusooa>  :em04
<Cherrot> tusooa: 兔叟？
<archl> tusooa: 我都习惯了，你也习惯一下。很多人习惯变性了。
<tenzu> tusooa: 可是你的nick看着就是"兔嫂啊" (不要忘了那个"啊")
<tenzu> tusooa: 你看罗姐多蛋定
<Evanescence> http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/ 看能不能打开这个网址
<jacoii> Evanescence: 打不开。。
<tusooa>  :em05  :em06  :em20  :em20
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 正在发送请求...   教育网打不开
<jacoii> Evanescence: 联通打不开。。
 * Cherrot 联通真坏
<Evanescence> 谢谢各位测试，
<Evanescence> 我自己能打开，电信的，可能是其他什么问题把
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 教育网不也是电信么  为啥就不行
<jacoii> Cherrot: 我也不想的啊。。。学校跟联通有一腿……
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 起码DNS没问题 :)
<jacoii> 一直没弄明白学校里提供的带宽到底是联通的还是教育网的。。。
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 我就是用dns的解析软件ddclient作为动态dns解析的，
<Cherrot> jacoii: 我们学校搬迁后彻底抛弃了联通
<jacoii> Cherrot: 这学校落后的很，现在还在用dr.com。。。。
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 怪不得……
<Cherrot> PING stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com (192.168.1.101) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 什么怪不得？
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 这IP外网咋可能访问得到……
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 哦，
<Evanescence> 明白了
<archl> Evanescence: 这里打不开。
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 如果改成外网IP还是不行的话，可能要小心ISP封了你IP的80端口了 我碰到N次这样的恶心事儿
<Evanescence> archl: 我重新设置了，寻找public Ip
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 这么邪恶。。。
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 路由器设置虚拟服务器了没？
<tusooa> ///
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 怎么设置？
 * Cherrot 兔嫂酱
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 是家用路由器吧？ 192.168.1.1 里有转发规则可以设置虚拟服务器
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 然后呢？
<Evanescence> 正在打开
<Cherrot> 设置为你的内网IP就可以了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 一个vim语法高亮的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344971 在网上看到一篇博文，写的是vim的各种东西。其中里面有一段代码 Code: "======================================================== " Highlight All Function "======================================================== syn match   cFunction "/<[a-zA-Z_][a-zA-Z_0-9]*/>[^()]*)("me=e-2 syn match   cFunction "/ ...
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 端口80，ip，内网ip，常用服务端口号，DNS
<Evanescence> 是这样吗？
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 最后那个DNS是什么意思？
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 就是把80端口映射到你的内网IP就OK了，虚拟服务器就这个意思
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 就是用很多总，FTP，telnet，pop，http之类的
<Cherrot> Evanescence: http
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 叫常用服务端口
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 只映射HTTP就行了 FTP的话映射TCP21 DNS映射UDP53，pop是TCP110等等
<Evanescence> Cherrot: ping还是内网ip，难道要重启路由？
<Cherrot> Evanescence: DNS客户端直接手动设置为你路由器获取的IP不行吗？
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 一般DNS都不能立刻生效的，需要耐心
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 我设置了，可能短时间没有daemon更新，所以ping还是内网ip
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 好的
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 你的DDNS客户端不能察看是否更新成功吗？
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 我去用户账户看看，我修改了更新daemon的间隔时间，本来300秒，现在20秒
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 现在可以了，谢谢
<Cherrot> Evanescence: u r welcome
<Evanescence> ^_^
<Cherrot> Evanescence: PING stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com (122.237.41.158) 139ms
 * Cherrot 我用WebQQ发送文件，文件路径竟然是 
 * Cherrot C:\fakepath\DSC02391.JPG ……无语
<tenzu> kk竟然是11.10...
<archl> tenzu:  KK是什么？
<tusooa> ^k^:
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍨ 
<gplfeng> 有人装telepathy-kde了吗
<archl> 推荐一个 学习英语的 软件。 Artha
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求2011 i5 macbook air 装 11.04 32bit ubuntu 进入安装界面黑屏的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344972 求2011 i5 macbook air 装 11.04 32bit ubuntu 进入安装界面黑屏的解决方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 winion — 2011-09-12 16:37
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 02:30:22)
<tenzu> archl: 就是^k^
<archl> tenzu: 哦。。。不是吧。。。
<archl> tenzu: 你用什么 irc 客户端？
<tenzu> archl: ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch)
<tenzu> archl: 我用irssi
<archl> tenzu: 现在我懒惰到 chatzilla和opera :D
<archl> tenzu: 只有手机上才 irssi，否则就没tab键了。
<freeflyi1g> opera 这年头还有人用？
<Cherrot> freeflyi1g: 神不是在用么
<bolome> 飘过。。。
<tenzu> archl: 我手机上是个叫rooms的app
<freeflyi1g> Cherrot: 所以他是神啊
<Cherrot> feiyu: 飞鱼？
<feiyu> cherrot,?
<Cherrot> feiyu: 哦 那看来我们不认识~ :)
<feiyu> Cherrot: I think so.
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: back
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 图书馆居然4点就关门了
<yunfan> microcai: 国图？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在软件仓库找了一堆gnome-shell-extensions http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344976 装上之后重启gnome shell，完全没变化 肿么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 peakgg — 2011-09-12 17:37
 * GNUdog 终于战胜了艰难困苦，爬起来了，有木有
<microcai> yunfan: yep
<mao1> 大家中秋快乐
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你不想想今天是什麼節日，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:   哦
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 那些領導要開飯局
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那平时是几点关门的 》？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那平时是几点关门的 ？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不知道，我的教育是 牆外給的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... 领导什么时候在过。从来看不到的。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 前天，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你要的 GPT
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: GPT 不要了？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..嗯，我不敢了。。不要，，我的數據很重要，除非有人贊助我買 2TB的的，通過 USB使用
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..嗯，我不敢了。。不要，，我的數據很重要，除非有人贊助我買 2TB的的，通過 USB3使用
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 搞 磁盤 陣列，，掛載在 路由器上 跟蹭網的主人交易，，讓我上網，我給他用 來當 下載機
<rnimeio> 还是方块字看的顺眼啊。。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 自己回滾log查看
<iPeipei> Cherrot: 这名字怎么了？
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 快去过节看月亮去吧
<archl> freeflyi1g: 看月亮吧。
 * CyrusYzGTt 發一下 irc微博 ，，全球人族 節日快樂
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • ubuntu vps 怎么创建ftp呀，想给别人开个地方，怎么设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344978 如题，谢谢了，俺新手 统计信息: 发表于 由 str1ven — 2011-09-12 18:04
<user8888> hi
<user8888> 各位好啊
<user8888> 吃饭了吗？
<user8888> 中秋节快乐啊
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍪ 
<user8888> 帮个忙？
<user8888> 发现用电信的宽度，登录不了联通营业厅
<user8888> 是不是开始对掐了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是假象，有時一個主子
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是假象，都是一個主子
<user8888> 这里有联通电话的用户吗》\fs21
<user8888> 并且还是用的电信的宽度的用户
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯。。你打 10086問
<user8888> 帮忙登录一下看看，我看了，应该是ISP那边弄鬼
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 是10000，\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ url
<user8888> 不是10086
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 隨便，，反正能夠上網就是
<user8888> 网络上面有人反映过这样的先例
<user8888> 加上我的第六感
<user8888> 基本错不了
<user8888> 联通宽带上不了电信的网上营业厅？
<user8888> 自己用的是联通6M宽带，最近几天发现上不了江苏电信网上营业厅，而以前是可以的，莫非暑期到了这两家又开始对掐？
<user8888> 知道情况的上来说说看
<CyrusYzGTt> 讓你，，這是內部矛盾，，哦，，應該是內耗
<user8888> http://bbs.thmz.com/simple/?t1275419.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 联通宽带上不了电信的网上营业厅？|注目无锡-东林书院 - Powered by phpwind
<user8888> 是啊
<user8888> 我受不了了
<user8888> 刚已经打过10000 了
<CyrusYzGTt> 隨便，，反正 中央說了，，內耗不要影響民衆
<user8888> 对方否认，也没有办法，唉
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 你這是蛋疼，，
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是，我没法充话费了，你说怎么办？\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 去移動營業廳
<user8888> 他们对掐我不管，影响到我，我有感觉了，就不能不管了
<user8888> 怎么也要骂骂他们
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 你去 #blackhat 罵
<user8888> 哈哈
<user8888> 不过，在骂之前，先要弄清楚，是不是普遍现象
<user8888> 妈妈说，不能随便骂人
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 嗯，這是個別案例，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 可以說理的
<user8888> 我要再找一个，就可以确认了，虽然我自己用联通的网络确认过，应该是电信捣鬼，不过，为了不冤枉电信，还得再找一个人确认一下
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 額，好吧，給我，，聯通的網頁，我看看
<user8888> 你是电信的宽带吗？
<user8888> 联通的网页主页可以登录，
<user8888> 但是子页面的查询页面就登录不了了
<user8888> 恼人
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 嗯。。這裏的都知道，，我蹭網的
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 你不給url我怎麼登錄。。
<user8888> www.10010.com
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 不是啊，，我登錄都能上，，就差帳號，，的呢給錄不了
<user8888> 好像现在又好了
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 你在玩我，，╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<user8888> 时好时坏
<user8888> 我被电信玩着呢！！那有空玩人～～
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ..生氣中，，請勿打擾
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 显卡问题，求高手解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344979 显卡不配，导致我的桌面整个消失，连最大化、连最小化、关闭键都消失了 统计信息: 发表于 由 pangjc — 2011-09-12 18:26
<archl> tenzu:  http://bit.ly/ofpKbk
<^k^> ⇪ title: 石仔之家
<archl> lol
<archl> :D
<tusooa> http://guoshimin.users.sourceforge.net/zqj.php?name=自己填
<^k^> ⇪ title: 石仔之家
<tusooa> '本市名人亲',,,
<tusooa> http://guoshimin.users.sourceforge.net/zqj.php?name=%E8%BF%993x%E7%9A%84
<^k^> ⇪ title: 石仔之家
<tusooa> http://guoshimin.users.sourceforge.net/zqj.php?name=%E8%BF%993x%E7%9A%84%EF%BC%8C%E8%AF%95%E8%AF%95%E7%9C%8B%E9%95%BF%E7%82%B9%E7%9A%84%EF%BC%8C%E8%A1%8C%E4%B8%8D 图片里文字太长了。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 石仔之家
<archl> tusooa: 是你？？？
<archl> tusooa: 你是石头？
<microcai> !4w
<archl> microcai: 薇菜中秋好。
<microcai> archl:   同好
<tusooa> ...
<bluek> 公社现在还有irc吗
<tusooa>  :em70
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • KDE一周工作纪要（2011/9/4~2011/9/10） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344990 KDE Commit-Digest for 4th September 2011 KDE一周工作纪要（2011/9/4~2011/9/10） By: Marta Rybczynska, on 12 Sep,2011, Developer 发表于：2011年9月11日 北京时间08:00 In this week's KDE Commit-Digest: 本周KDE工作纪要 ： Much work done on Plasma/Active, including homescreen loading, Apple ...
<archl> nobody
<Houge_Langley> 测试
<^k^> Houge_Langley, ....  ㍫ 
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: Hi, 你位子坐哪里的?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 进门右转
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 实习生不都在那边吗？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: jboss那边?
<ScarletWolf> 靠近墙
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 第二排
<chendy> 你俩是 redhat 的同事么？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 哦, 听说你们组就俩男实习生, 还以为是另外一个
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 确实，好多女实习生。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 另外一个在进门左手边, 在走廊坐着的...
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 哦，我不经常去左边
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你们那还有很多女的intern啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 嗯嗯, 我们喜欢招intern, 女intern很多...
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 虚拟化和云计算组女的都多, kernel这边女的就很少...
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: kernel怎么测试呢？没头绪。。。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 创建一大堆进程，看他是否崩溃？
<savr> hi
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 还是说驱动？
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍫ 
<savr> for those using a VPN: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvsTpdlLzsQ&feature=related
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 复现的时候有步骤的, 不是复现的就各种test case尝试找bug
<savr> does china have anyone with such a voice?
<adam8157> savr: nokia tune?
<adam8157> savr: mistake
<Houge_Langley> 请问有没有朋友设置过opera下irc显示字体的大小？设置里面也没有设置大小的选项。
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 是不是算RH的一项福利啊 lol
<freeflyi1g> ScarletWolf:  怎么测？ intern只要跑现成的testcase 就好吧
<Evanescence> archl: hi,
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 呃... maybe, rh的女员工确实挺多...
<savr> adam8157: so what do you think?
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 你要多过我们, 才挖的到人
<adam8157> lol
<archl> Evanescence: hi, next time , Im chatting with parents.
<savr> hi Evanescence
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我们公司大多是work at home
<Evanescence> savr: hi, anyway, hi
<Houge_Langley> 俗话说男女搭配干活不累。
<adam8157> savr: china also have italy opera, somthing like that. voice like that...
<savr> are you another loawei
<ScarletWolf> freeflyi1g: 是啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 马上要整办公室了嘛
<savr> adam8157: china copy?
<adam8157> savr: in italy or chinese...
<savr> either
<tusooa> .
<freeflyi1g> ScarletWolf: 好好跑testcase lol
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 10.10升级出现这样的情况是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344992 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 zmdwjx1981 — 2011-09-12 19:56
<ScarletWolf> freeflyi1g: ....
<ScarletWolf> freeflyi1g: 我总不能一辈子只会跑testcase吧。。。
<Houge_Langley> freeflyi1g: 之前pityonline来昆明告诉我现在你们那里员工不多啊，还不如在家里实现工作，这样还能节省点成本什么的。
<freeflyi1g> ScarletWolf: intern -> employee就不一样了
<freeflyi1g> Houge_Langley: 呵呵
<linsux> 大家中秋快乐啊！
<ScarletWolf> freeflyi1g: 正式工需要写testcase，对吧？
<linsux> 晚上玩起来安全第一啊
<freeflyi1g> ScarletWolf: QA至少要能干这个吧
<linsux> 喝了一瓶啤酒，希望开车不会被抓
<Houge_Langley> freeflyi1g: 之前对朋友不是很了解，对ubuntu中国这边公司现状也不了解，那天pityonline和我说了一个晚上，觉得你们哥几个真是不容易。现在happyaron又在复读，哎，不容易不容易，话说官方没有给你们拨点款什么的？
<ScarletWolf> freeflyi1g: 国内有开发部门么？
<freeflyi1g> Houge_Langley: 只是志愿者
<freeflyi1g> ScarletWolf: 有engineer
<Houge_Langley> freeflyi1g: 哦，对啊，才想起来。如果有社会捐助什么的也好……
<freeflyi1g> Houge_Langley: 没人捐助哦，呵呵
<freeflyi1g> Houge_Langley: 不错啊，你在昆明，下次去云南找你做导游
<Cherrot> Houge_Langley: 在昆明？
<Cherrot> Houge_Langley: 我也在呢~
<Houge_Langley> freeflyi1g: 欢迎，叫上happyaron一起来，我这次和pityonline提到这件事
<Houge_Langley> Cherrot: 嗯，我在北市区，月牙塘
<Cherrot> Houge_Langley: :( 我在呈贡县 大学城……
<Houge_Langley> freeflyi1g: 或许可以到网上筹集点资金，或者在社会上招募点员工，但是不知道官方那边是否支持了？
<Houge_Langley> Cherrot: 哦，哈哈，我最近辞职在家备考，有空过来告我一声，请吃饭哦。
<freeflyi1g> Houge_Langley: 社区也是大家兴趣的集合点
<Cherrot> Houge_Langley: 哇！ 好哎~~ 嘿嘿
<Houge_Langley> freeflyi1g: 那也是，社区的力量也是很强大的。
<Cherrot> freeflyi1g: 在做什么工作呀？
<Houge_Langley> ChanServ: 呵呵
<freeflyi1g> Cherrot: IT民工啊
<Cherrot> freeflyi1g: :) 辛苦辛苦:) 月饼节快乐~
<ScarletWolf> freeflyi1g: 那么经理就是IT包工头？
<Cherrot> tenzu: 我尝试在Google输入tenzu,弹出的提示是 胎儿能做亲子鉴定吗 ……
<Houge_Langley> freeflyi1g: 谦虚了～我们的偶像级“民工”
<Houge_Langley> Cherrot: tenzu: 疼疼看见很难受的。
<Cherrot> Houge_Langley: 嘿嘿
<ScarletWolf> 外企好像都喜欢在国外开发，然后到亚洲开分公司测试
<Houge_Langley> 因为国内开发者没有创新意识？
<CyrusYzGTt> 整個亞洲就是測試小白
<Houge_Langley> 测试也算是对开源的贡献，不过总做小白还是要有点心理承受能力，比方说我。
<ScarletWolf> 国内大概也干不了开发吧。。。
<Houge_Langley> 先去吃饭喽，大家月饼节快乐。
<Houge_Langley> 我觉得能干，就从twitter上不少开发者，我觉得有这个实力。
<Cherrot> Houge_Langley: 月饼节快乐~
<Houge_Langley> 关键是如何让大家统一起来干好一件事。
<ScarletWolf> Houge_Langley: 相对于老美来说呢？
<Houge_Langley> ScarletWolf: 我对国人的开发能力有信心，呵呵
<Houge_Langley> ScarletWolf: 只要大家都为一个理想努力就好。
<ScarletWolf> Houge_Langley: 呃。。。不过到大学转一圈就会没信心的。。。
<Houge_Langley> ScarletWolf: 那没有办法的。
<Cherrot> ScarletWolf: 也不一定呢，很多人在天朝下沉沦了 但也有很多人不是嘛~
<CyrusYzGTt> Houge_Langley§ 我也是，我用fedora
<ScarletWolf> Cherrot: 嗯，希望如此。
<Houge_Langley> ScarletWolf: 中国的大学不是学习的地方，是一个寻找自我的地方，就看谁能先发现到底自己适合做什么，以后会从事什么工作，理想和现实究竟是否一样，能不能正是自己，不逃避～
<Houge_Langley> 正视
<Houge_Langley> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是fedora，这里比较热闹，一般都过来
<CyrusYzGTt> Houge_Langley§ 嗯
<Cherrot> linux基金网站也被黑了……这伙人什么身份阿
 * Cherrot http://www.oschina.net/news/21291/linux-com-flaw
 * CyrusYzGTt 我父親有兩個老婆。。
<ScarletWolf> ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 我父親那方的親戚將要致我母親與兄弟姐妹於死地，最後筆記
 * CyrusYzGTt maya maya1 你在哪裏，我好傷心，求安慰
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 那不是要犯法？
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 可是，我父親，的那個二奶，兒子都十幾歲了
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 你找maya干嘛。。。
<qinglingquan> tusooa: 你用emacs对吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 法律是個渣，，我父親就可以隨意陷害人
<qinglingquan> tusooa: ?
<tusooa> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 男人傷心，要找女人安慰
<tusooa> qinglingquan: 是emacs
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。请不要找未成年少女
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 好吧，，我等1年就可以了
<centerpoint> 中秋晚会谁在看??
<ScarletWolf> ...
<qinglingquan> tusooa: ok，emacs的autosave你开启着还是关闭了?
<moriramar> 這是官二代嗎？
<centerpoint> 中秋晚会谁在看??现在唱歌的这个是谁?
<CyrusYzGTt> 好了，啓動盤古重生計劃
<moriramar> centerpoint: ……
<qinglingquan> tusooa: 我开启后在当前目录有.#xxxx的连接文件,如何放到同意的目录.
<ScarletWolf> centerpoint: 给我电视，我帮你看看。
<tusooa> qinglingquan: 你ignore掉吧
<tusooa> ● g '~' ~/.ls-colors
<tusooa> *~ 00;37
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 在鄉下地方，只要有人做靠山，你要多少老婆，多少地都行
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot on
<ScarletWolf> 被踢了么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 滅世計劃同步執行
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<Cherrot> ScarletWolf: Oicebot 和你什么关系
<moriramar> ScarletWolf: 要玩去 #oicebot
<qinglingquan> tusooa: 没有什么好的方法吗？
<qinglingquan> tusooa:    (setq auto-save-file-name-transforms
<qinglingquan>           `((".*" ,temporary-file-directory t)))
<ScarletWolf> Cherrot: 。。。
<qinglingquan> tusooa: 我试了一下无效。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，
<moriramar> qinglingquan: `((".*" ,temporary-file-directory t)) 這是什麼情况？為什麼要引用後再雙括號？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯什麼？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 回答你的 .......
<moriramar> 真蛋疼……
<qinglingquan> moriramar: 我不明白：）
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 我的意思是你再看下這有沒有錯。我感覺是打錯了。我原來用Emacs的時候好像也是這麼一句，有效的。
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 看看其它網站有沒有類似的內容都比較下看看吧。
<qinglingquan> moriramar: 哦,我贴出来这段是emacswiki里的
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 呃……
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 那就好玩了……
<qinglingquan> moriramar: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/AutoSave
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: Auto Save
<moriramar> qinglingquan: “我开启后在当前目录有.#xxxx的连接文件,如何放到同意的目录. ”這個怎麼看也不和這個有關系呀……
<luoshu> kubuntu yong  shen me  zhongwen  shuru fa  ya  ?
<Cherrot> luoshu: ibus pinyin?
<luoshu> ke yi me ?
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 算，我不誤導了，我太久沒用Emacs了。你還巧了，今天那幾個天天用Emacs的活跃分子基本都不在
<qinglingquan> moriramar: .#xxx的链接文件就是开启auto save后产生的
<luoshu> fcitx ge zhong    bu shufu
<Cherrot> luoshu: 我以前的kubuntu就是阿
<moriramar> luoshu: 用ibus吧。
<luoshu> lai  shi  yixia
<moriramar> luoshu: 或者用新版的4.1 fcitx也不錯。
<luoshu> thanks
<CyrusYzGTt> vim nano ed路過
<Cherrot> luoshu: 我最喜欢sunpinyin
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install ibus-sunpinyin
<moriramar> 我是vim only，以後Yi要是把中文問題修正了我去玩玩Yi去。
<moriramar> 有誰知道Plan9那個編輯器叫什麼？
<qinglingquan> moriramar: :)
<moriramar> 哦，一個Sam一個Acme。相傳說Google有些人很痴迷其中一個，不知道真假。
<microcai> moriramar:  他军训去了
<moriramar> microcai: 你在說誰？
<microcai> moriramar:  maskray
<moriramar> microcai: 不是 ofan 也用那個的嗎？
<microcai> moriramar:    -.-
<moriramar> microcai: 這用 Emacs 的人都快超出各種統計的比例了。
<microcai> moriramar: 这里用 Gentoo 的人也超出统计比例
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ microcai就是邪惡的天馬博士
<moriramar> microcai: ……你這算惡心我這個vim用戶嗎？
<moriramar> pocoyo: 哦，中午吐槽完忘了，中秋同樂。
<tolbkni> 忘记要月饼了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  GPT 很爽的呐
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 128 个分区呐
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 。。我也想GPT分區，，可是。貌似沒有必要
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  虽然 128 不怎么用到，但是 4个显然是不够用的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 也是。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 而且如果使用逻辑分区，那坏掉一个很容易全完蛋。 因为是链式存储
<tusooa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，也是，，不過，我等待時間，準備重裝先
<tolbkni> 丫的，继续用 MBR + 传统分区
<tusooa> ...
<moriramar> microcai: 在嗎？
<tolbkni> moriramar: will back
<moriramar> tolbkni: 哦。謝了。
<tolbkni> moriramar: 菜博士真忙
<microcai> moriramar: 在
<pocoyo> moriramar: 啥？
<snugglecat> knownbad
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 你好， 在不
<yunfan> fuck
<snugglecat> yunfan, 怎么了
<yunfan> 没啥 手指random了一下
<tusooa> yunfan: .
<yunfan> tusooa: 这个理由不错吧
<tolbkni> yunfan: 让人信服的理由
<yunfan> tolbkni: ''.join([chr(random.choice(range(97,123))) for idx in xrange(4)])    我就执行了这么一句 结果就出来个fuck
<tolbkni> yunfan: 买彩票去吧
<tusooa> ...
<zoufeng> 在工地项目部寂寞啊。
<yunfan> zoufeng: 杂了？
<snugglecat> yunfan, 去黑摇号机
<CyrusYzGTt> nnd,,我剛剛蹭網的路由器被重啓了
<yunfan> snugglecat: 你没听说彩票都是内定的
<snugglecat> yunfan, 所以去黑啊
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 给他改改flash 加点链路层的后门
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 怎麼做，？？
<yunfan> snugglecat: 人家开采的节目都是提前录制的 lol
<snugglecat> 那俩美国移民，是否都去纪念了
<snugglecat> yunfan, :)
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你先hack进去 然后用写flash的工具写呗  我这openwrt都有个 nvram的命令
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 在吗， 我相问一个政治问题
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ... ...他會，，刷版本，，
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 美国的预算， 最后政府开支超了， 怎么处理的
<snugglecat> 不在美国的知道吗？ 或者其他国家的也行
<CyrusYzGTt> 美國給人的感覺是 藏富於民 藏智與民。。。怎麼就像，，，
<snugglecat> 预算开支， 如果超了， 怎么处理
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你知道不
<yunfan> snugglecat: 你可以问问白澳的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 去看新聞
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 新闻那个提高债务上限 的就是说的这个吗
<yunfan> snugglecat: 贵国地方政府开支也超阿 不过那个简单 卖地印钞
<snugglecat> 但问题是怎么还啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不是
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那是怎么样滴
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不清楚，我又不是大學生
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 本来上来想问 knowbad 的。 他可能去纪念 9-11 了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，我昨天在 CST 911也紀念了
<snugglecat> 我想， 最后支持的钱少于预算的， 通过退税返还。 但支出超了怎么处理， 这是我的问题
<snugglecat> cst???
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 上海時間
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 就發債，，宰天朝的肥羊
<snugglecat> 美国时间今天是9-11了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不知道，，你算算，我的高中選修地理歸還教師了
<zoufeng> 如果超支，就通过美元贬值或者金融危机来专家他国，企图让其他国家买账.
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 那怎么还呢。 不会是通过加税吧， 我想通过人民的税还人民的债有点说不过去吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..是  zoufeng 回答你的，，你問我幹嘛，我不會
<snugglecat> zoufeng, 哦， 但按理说总得还啊， 拿什么钱还啊。
<snugglecat> 通过贬值， 只能说是还少， 但总要还吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 石油 戰爭 黃金 資源 水 糧食
<yunfan> zoufeng: 那也得其他国家愿意买单阿 为何 津巴布韦就只能自己贬值 却不能让其他国家 买单呢
<zoufeng> 其他国家的劳动人民创造的财富来买单。总之，道最后就是地球资源的消耗和人民的牺牲来付账。
<soiamso> microcai: 使用GPT 也没有使用逻辑分区的必要了吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 正解，超過 127也可以
<snugglecat> yunfan, zoufeng 你们说通过债卷， 那债务就变成其它国家的债了？？？
<zoufeng> 嗯，差不多。详细的就得百度了。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 這是 地球內耗資本主義
<yunfan> snugglecat: 债券不也得还么
<yunfan> snugglecat: 只不过这届超了 下届保守点 就有盈余了
<zoufeng> 对了，你们有谁用过Element OS？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ /所以人類的文明不能成爲宇宙文明的正式成員，，下一步自己滅掉自己都可以
<yunfan> snugglecat: 老布什走人以后留了好多赤字 克林顿上来就盈余了好多
<snugglecat> 中国买了美国政府的债， 美国政府不是还是还得还给中国吗？虽然是拖， 但终归要回到那个问题， 美国政府拿什么钱来还中国呢
<yunfan> snugglecat: 美国政府明年少花点 税收还是那么多 不就有钱还了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 戰略黃金儲備
<ScarletWolf> 记得中学政治课本上还写，中国向美国出口商品，用得来的钱购买美国国债，达到平衡，这对双方都是有利的。
<ScarletWolf> 笑死人了
<yunfan> ScarletWolf: 现在中学课本都说这个了？
<zoufeng> 在Live模式下要求输入账户和密码，但是也没有提示。我找不到。
<ScarletWolf> yunfan: 我上学时还写这些
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 有利的是國家和XXX
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 是啊
<snugglecat> yunfan, 哦， 你是说通过盈余来还。 但那盈余不还是老百姓交的税， 按逻辑来说， 还是拿老百姓的钱还欠老百姓的债莫
<yunfan> ScarletWolf: 这没什么不好
<ScarletWolf> 就没人想过这种经济平衡能持久么。。
<yunfan> snugglecat: 那你以为政府靠什么？ 西方政府是提供服务的 又不是我们地方政府 还可以做生意赚钱还债
<zoufeng> 不要讨论这么深奥的问题。可以去百度搜啊，这里应该没有经济方面的专家。
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，人吃人的社會果然沒有改變
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，我就不是，。我瞎猜的
<yunfan> 我倒是觉得 实在不行 美国政府就开口同意放送科技出口限制
<yunfan> 换来中国政府烧点债券
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 美國不是一直開放新的蘋果和筆電麼
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 CPU GPU video audioetc
<yunfan> 中国政府可以用美国国债债券来购买美国民间科技专利什么的 这个可以买回来真东西 又可以把美债风险转嫁回去 而且债券在中国政府头上 美国可以赖 在美国民间 他们就不能赖了
<CyrusYzGTt> 順便將我們當白鼠
<yunfan> 或者卖土地好了 可惜联邦政府没啥权力
<yunfan> 要是地方政府的债券就好了
<yunfan> 可以把地方政府搞破产
<CyrusYzGTt> 蛋疼，如果那樣 總統和地方要換人的
<yunfan> 其实美帝就是让面子给害的 学一学老毛 新政府上台 以前的一概不承认不就行了 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，，那麼 就證明了 信用 憑證都是笑話，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 到時後，，世界大戰，就嗚呼哀哉了
<yunfan> 信用这东西得有个暴力制度保证阿 可是国家层面哪里会有暴力保证
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是有交易和公司法麼？
<snugglecat> yunfan, 就是这个疑惑呢， 政府的钱不是政府的， 是纳税人给的， 又不能做生意赚钱， 那怎么还呢。 如果超出的预算可以不追究， 怎么监督政府用钱呢。如果通过盈余来还旧账， 道理来说用纳税人的钱还以前欠的钱也不对， 就算可以， 预算弄大一点， 除了正常开支还加上要还的钱， 不是也给空子给政府钻吗
<soiamso> snugglecat: 钱是印出来的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不要用咱們天朝P民的眼光看米國
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 要用米過人民的眼光看待
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 你开玩笑呢？这可是天朝
<yunfan> snugglecat: 所以预算审批是国会的一项重要内容 审核起来是要好长时间 很仔细的 反复斗争的 不像贵国 今年多少预算都不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 正解。
<snugglecat> 我知道， 肯定有一些办法来解决这个问题， 但俺这天朝P民想不通呢
<yunfan> snugglecat: 你不知道现代议会的真正权力就来自英法国会开会审批预算么
<yunfan> snugglecat: 想通也没用 我早想通了 又能怎样
<yunfan> 舍不得孩子套不住狼
<snugglecat> yunfan, 就是不知道，有疑惑呢。 我去google看看。
<yunfan> 舍得一身剐 敢把皇帝拉下马
<snugglecat> 刚才谁说去百度搜的
<snugglecat> 打死我也不去百度
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ zoufeng
<snugglecat> knownbad, 去纪念9/11了吗
<yunfan> snugglecat: 其实你去看文字没用 得亲自去旁听 美帝的国会是有直播的 但是英文你可能不熟悉 现在土共开始走训政路线了 台湾不是开放旅游了么 你可以申请个自由行 去他们那旁听旁听议会
<yunfan> snugglecat: 中文的肯定能听懂
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 願耶和華保佑爾等，，阿門
<snugglecat> yunfan, 好的。
<snugglecat> 我是英盲呢
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 對了，那麼新加坡的呢？？
<yunfan> snugglecat: 那就找个机会去台北走走
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 破国就是后唐， 哪里有国会
<snugglecat> 好吧。去香港近一点
<yunfan> snugglecat: 香港讲粤语的哈 还是台北好 有国语
<snugglecat> yunfan, 我是茂府人士， 和 CyrusYzGTt 同语的
<yunfan> snugglecat: 额 那就无所谓了 你们广东不是马上要搞政治实验了么 可以先行去香港学习下
<snugglecat> yunfan, 好的。
<snugglecat> 谢了各位。 我去忙了。 广府人士 再见。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 再见。
<yunfan> Pwnna: 911你们那有纪年活动么
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VB中XP无法关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345001 ubuntu11.04 中用vb装了XP，最近发生了无法关机的情况。具体为点关机后，windows正在关机。。。 一句话消失以后不能自己关机 似乎是装了N个更新以后出现的问题，因为在没装那N个更新之前是可以正常关机的。 强制重启以后也没有出现检查磁盘，看 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<tenzu> yo
<pocoyo> ho
<tenzu> pocoyo: testing
<tenzu> hi
<yunfan> tenzu: ping
<^k^> tenzu, 好  ㍮ 
<tenzu> yunfan: pang
<tenzu> 算了,凑合用吧,不强求了
<tenzu> 没有notification
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 不是pong么？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我也发现了。gnome3啊。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 鼠标移到最下边 还是有提示滴。notify-send
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我在mac里装的
<tenzu> ScarletWolf: 都行都行
<pocoyo> tenzu: 呃。还是mac好。我这本子都烂到家了。装个arch还搞错成ext3了。
<tenzu> pocoyo: ext3不是一样用么
<asura> 谁用screenlets的？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 还凑合。反正启动X的时候还是感觉有点慢。
<asura> 我添加的freemeteoweather 在桌面被隐藏了，怎么弄出来？
<roylez_> tenzu: 这网站太好了 http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<roylez_> tenzu: 我如果要学FP，就选 Ocaml
<adam8157> roylez_: 实用型的 nice
<tenzu> roylez_: 我想学python...
<roylez_> tenzu: ...放弃吧，学ruby
<roylez_> adam8157: 你学了哪个FP没？
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席万岁～
<adam8157> roylez_: 木有...
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩，等我蛋疼就开始学
<tenzu> roylez_: windows里肿么用ruby?
<asura> 谁知道screenlets添加的天气控件被隐藏是个什么bug？
<adam8157> roylez_: 但是ocaml是实用型的, mldonkey就是个例子
<roylez_> tenzu: 装了ruby照样用阿
<asura> tenzu: windows下就用wingcc
<tenzu> asura: 我是个C都不会的人儿
<tenzu> roylez_: mac咧?
<douglas> 那你会什么？
<tenzu> 会吃
<asura> tenzu: 用gcc编译ruby编译组件～
<roylez_> tenzu: 直接装直接用。很有可能大部分的ruby用户都是用mac的
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<douglas> tenzu ....
<asura> 你们谁懂得screenlets的？
<tenzu> roylez_: 行,明天开始学
<tenzu> adam8157: douglas 怎么了?会吃也点点点
<CyrusYzGTt> 或說 mldonkey是 ocaml的一個實現項目
<douglas> Ruby相对于Python有什么优势？
<roylez_> tenzu: 你用rvm装ruby好了。我比较喜欢这样
<adam8157> tenzu: py好啊, 不要受ruby党蛊惑
<douglas> tenzu  太巧了，我也会耶...
<roylez_> tenzu: https://rvm.beginrescueend.com/rvm/basics/
<CyrusYzGTt> ruby是某個 駭客程式的基礎語言
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: metasploit？
<douglas> Metasploit?
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 嗯，不過也有java的
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，一直忽略你了
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<asura> 大家還是都回去用c吧～～
<CyrusYzGTt> dan^2
<roylez_> adam8157: 明天看你那线到了没
<adam8157> roylez_: 锻炼了快一个月, 胸部明显变大了...
<CyrusYzGTt> d2
<adam8157> roylez_: 该到了
<roylez_> adam8157: 可以带上C罩了没？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ..
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 改天问ff要op, 弄你
<douglas> 好胸
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯，不要，，我好可憐的
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 少年，亮凶器吧
<douglas> 闪人
<adam8157> roylez_: 小清新表示不懂
<roylez_> adam8157 tenzu CyrusYzGTt 洗澡睡觉了，中秋快乐
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席晚安
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 中秋快樂
<adam8157> roylez_: 中秋快乐
<asura> 中秋好像馬上就要過去了～
<tenzu> 似乎我这儿已经有ruby了
<tenzu> 至少hello.rb写出来能运行
<adam8157> tenzu: MAC貌似内置
<xf22cn> ÓÐÈËÔÚÂð£¿
<^k^> xf22cn:say 有人在吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<asura> 啊～～～～～～～～難道你們都不用freemetooweahter的？
<tenzu> adam8157: python得另装.看来我还是学学的好
<yunfam> tenzu: python没内置？？
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ ??什麼來得，，可以翻牆麼？
<tenzu> yunfam: 2.7.1
<tenzu> 我最近说话不怎么走脑子...
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: screenlets 的天氣組件，
<yunfam> tenzu: 我以为你的mac呢
<asura> 我很奇怪，爲什麼我添的天氣組件總是會消失～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ ..這麼高級的貨？？
<xf22cn> 我晕
<xf22cn> 能正常看到我的发言吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ ..好吧，我不用的，，我自己判斷
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: 這東西不高級的吧，ubuntu software center 裏都有
<xf22cn> 看到的请帮忙回答下
<asura> xf22cn: 可以 ～
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ fedora表示不知道有沒有
<asura> xf22cn: 第一句沒看懂，後面的都看懂了～
<xf22cn> 请问下
<CyrusYzGTt> xf22cn§ you use utf-8 ,but I use utf-128
<xf22cn> 在MIRC下面如何登入 irc.freepower.com.cn
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: fedora也可以裝～
<xf22cn> 登陆很多次都被拒绝
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ ..好吧，我對於這個不感興趣。。。
<asura> xf22cn: 那個服務器似乎已經被關閉了，所有的ubuntu頻道似乎都集中到這個服務器了
<xf22cn> 明白了……
<xf22cn> 还好我看繁体没什么问题……
<asura> 你想看简体？
<derekyang> a
<CyrusYzGTt> xf22cn§ 纳呢。。
<xf22cn> 我其实主要的问题是，笔记本使用的是AMD的6470显卡，想问下怎么把驱动装上去？
<CyrusYzGTt> 納呢
<asura> 你不是用的ubuntu吧？
<xf22cn> 是啊
<asura> ubuntu有自动检测的啊～
<xf22cn> 我现在在台式机上使用的MIRC来登入的
<xf22cn> 是有
<xf22cn> 但是安装在UBUNTU的虚拟机中的WINXP貌似不能正常显示
<xf22cn> 提示显卡有什么什么错误的
<xf22cn> 我安装XP主要是为了网购
<asura> 你网购是淘宝么？
<xf22cn> 网银N多插件都仅限于WIN系统 及 IE浏览器
<asura> 网银啊，那没办法了
<asura> 不过那样的话我建议你反过来
<xf22cn> 是淘宝，但是安装了工行的U盾……
<CyrusYzGTt> 你一說，我想起，，moonlight已經不能用了，，
<xf22cn> 我不想再折腾了
<asura> 在ubuntu下面虚拟个xp
<xf22cn> 我的主系统就是UBUNTU
<xf22cn> XP目前是安装在虚拟机中的
<asura> moonlight跟网银好像没多大关系啊～
<asura> 显示有很大的不正常么？
<xf22cn> 但是XP的显示有问题
<xf22cn> 时常显示出问题
<asura> 能勉强看清楚就行了嘛～
<asura> 不就付个款么~
<xf22cn> ……
<xf22cn> 也是
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 不能試用 win的雲很鬱悶，，
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直对云没有多大兴趣～～～可能是因为我的网络还不够好～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 其實也不一定要 moonlight..不過就是想看看 windows那個A。。社麼雲有多好
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: 我已经受够了微软的欺负了～
<xf22cn> ……
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 嗯，好吧，我對免費試用，而且貌似一直有個帳號就玩玩
<xf22cn> 貌似我们很多人学电脑都是从WIN起步然后才转到LINUX的
<xf22cn> 直接LINUX起步的很少吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> xf22cn§ 我是 dos
<xf22cn> DOS也是WIN下的一个分系统啊
<CyrusYzGTt> xf22cn§ 然後直接 win3.1
<asura> 除了有些游戏还是必须要在wine里模拟～其他的windows我对他没有多大的兴趣
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: 然后是95,98
<asura> 我很后悔我当初DOS之后没能直接接触到linux
<asura> 被微软欺负了这么多年
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 不是 ，是 98 2000 XP 然後就是 linux的折騰之路。。現在的win7是新筆電  正版，，而且有字體用就不刪除
<xf22cn> 我学LINUX的原因是因为 一台很老旧的机器装WIN做不了什么事情，装LINUX反而成为一台功效很高、非常稳定的服务器
<CyrusYzGTt> 我是因爲自由。。
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: 你没用过95么？ 那我比你多用一个～
<xf22cn> 所以兴致一来就跳进这个深坑了……
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 嗯，，
<linsux> 我用过win, linux,bsd,solaris
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: 我发现win用久了脑子会变笨～
<OT_iux> 大家中秋快乐
<OT_iux> asura: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ .... 你會得罪些高手的。。
<asura> linsux: solaris好像么有普通的desktop吧？
<asura> OT_iux: +2
<xf22cn> 但是对很多人来说，要学的东西实在太多了，如果再费很多时间去学怎么用电脑，估计会疯掉
<xf22cn> 所以WIN才能占据主流
<linsux> desktop除了win还有什么能用
<OT_iux> 我装死去…… 大家中秋快乐
<linsux> lin连网银，旺旺都没的
<xf22cn> 淘宝现在基本可用啊
<OT_iux> 淘宝支付宝可用+1
<xf22cn> 只要不涉及网银就可以了
<xf22cn> 涉及网银就没办法了
<OT_iux> 招行建行可以在linux上下单用手机完成支付
<asura> xf22cn: 现在的linux简单多了，记得2006年以前我刚开始学linux的时候就全靠命令，现在装东西方便很多了
<xf22cn> 快捷支付是吧？
<OT_iux> xf22cn: 是的
<asura> OT_iux: 为啥你总是+1
<OT_iux> asura: 因为google +1
<linsux> linux本质都是没变的
<xf22cn> 我从2002年开始学LINUX
<OT_iux> 睡觉去
<linsux> qq也没有
<xf22cn> 那个时候更加艰苦
<soiamso> xf22cn: 只要使用电子令牌的都可以用，usb key 的不能用吧
<asura> linsux: 是的，linux的本质还是没变的～
<OT_iux> 我从2007年才开始接触，2010年才完全用上ubuntu 10.10
<xf22cn> 网络没现在这么发达，我E文又不好
<OT_iux> qq用 webqq, 功能蛮全的
<xf22cn> 出了问题只能自己搞……
<linsux> linux的图形框架其实是个落后的产品
<OT_iux> xf22cn: 辛苦了 -w-
<soiamso> 国内也就只用中国银行有用令牌
<asura> OT_iux: 我有一段时间玩opensuse，那个时候跟网络相关的组件基本都是deb包，基于ubuntu的，
<asura> 结果我就不停的找源码编译～
<OT_iux> asura: 恩，deb包其实是基于 debian的
<xf22cn> 其实学会编译是最重要的
<asura> OT_iux: 是的，现在发现，linux用哪个版本都有一堆需要编译的东西～
<OT_iux> asura: 感觉ubuntu在linux的易用性方面下了不少功夫…… 所以现在很多人发现有linux都是从ubuntu开始的
<xf22cn> 学会之后，基本上就可以自己去折腾了
<asura> 基本上现在yast 和 debian的一半一半～
<linsux> 会打make install就是会编译了，呵呵
<xf22cn> ……
<OT_iux> 我先去装死啦
<xf22cn> 没有那么简单的
<OT_iux> 大家慢慢聊··
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<asura> OT_iux: ubuntu的易用其实么opensuse好～
<xf22cn> 要学会看编译配置文件
<OT_iux> asura: 是吗？那我改天弄个opensuse的试试
<linsux> 整天听一些人说‘我今天编译了啥’，其实就是打了几个命令，挺搞笑的
<asura> asura: 不过ubuntu是许多中国人最早知道的
<xf22cn> 最起码编译出问题的时候可以从编译配置文件中找到出错的地方
<xf22cn> 不过现在的编译已经很简单了
<asura> OT_iux: 而且opensuse在界面方面下的功夫很多，尤其kde桌面非常灵活 ～～
<xf22cn> 只要配置好编译环境，装好支持包，基本上编译不会出什么问题
<xf22cn> KDE一直没用过
<xf22cn> 其实我在字符界面呆的时间比图形界面多得多
<xf22cn> 我休息了，明天要上班了
<asura> 是的～
<xf22cn> 各位明天见……
<asura> 其实命令行更高效～～～
<linsux> 用命令行绘图吧
<linsux> 用命令行编曲吧
<asura> 命令行绘图，难度很大～～～～起码我没那个能耐～
<linsux> 你有的，命令行很高效的
<asura> linsux: 那我可以用命令行调gimp出来～
<microcai>  /me ... ...
 * microcai 命令行是无所不能的
 * microcai 我知道某个电影里头某个牛人对电脑下的命令是  .. kill XXXX 
 * microcai 然后电脑就排出机械杀手干掉那个人了
 * microcai 然后那个人打 kill yourself .
 * microcai 电脑就自我毁灭了
 * microcai 命令行多强大啊
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> 这不算刷屏？
<microcai> ScarletWolf: 不算
<microcai> ScarletWolf:  算的话 ^k^ 能不出来？
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> microcai: ^k^是谁的bot？
<asura> ScarletWolf: K是admin
<knownbad> .
<Ubberlisk> awww
<fivesheep> what's up
<Ubberlisk> so happy
<Ubberlisk> :D
<^k^>  06:27
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-13
<jiero> hi all
<jiero> good day
<^k^> jiero, 好  ㍠ 
<tenzu> hi
<^k^> tenzu, 好  ㍠ 
<roylez> tenzu: 早
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<sikao_lfs> ......
<tenzu> 换台机器
<jiero> tenzu  ?  	roylez ????
<jiero> tenzu  早  	roylez 主席万岁
<jiero> sikao_lfs 早
<jiero> roylez lazy bone
<tenzu> jiero: 早
<tenzu> roylez: 我回来了
<jiero> 早
<roylez> jiero: 又找打
<jiero> roylez: I have a very bad memory, when was the last time?
<roylez> jiero: Ask a mind flayer to suck your brain.
<sikao_lfs> jiero: 早。。。。。。工作中。。。。。
<Arches> 问下 有电信上irc的吗?
<Arches> 问下 有电信的同学吗?
<Arches> 有用电信上的同学么
<sikao_lfs> Arches: 别急啊，直接说事吧？这里年轻人比较多。很多人讲面子，而且讲水平。。。。。。搞的类似我这样的小白都不好意思了。
<Arches> 呵呵 我家里电信上不了irc了
<Arches> 想确认是不是电信给封了.
<Arches> 我是用路由器上的
<sikao_lfs> Arches: 我是联通员工，不清楚典型的情况。但是你可以测试。
<Arches> 我现在在用联通上
<Arches> 一切正常.
<sikao_lfs> Arches: 比如说看看ip解析的一样不？
<Arches> 我用的dns是自动获取的
<sikao_lfs> Arches: 恩。没关系，dns这个东西随便。关键是最后解析正确！好像这个服务器可以用国外的。
<sikao_lfs> Arches: 一般封锁有几种情况。第一种是各个基础运营商为解决某些问题控制用户。这个时候封某些端口。这个主要是为了对付僵尸网络。
<sikao_lfs> Arches: 第二种是国家的墙。其实这个比较好测试。关键是必须加密代理出。然后和国内对比。
<sikao_lfs> Arches: 剩下的是某些故障。一般是用户自己电脑设置。比如防火墙之类的。或者少了什么。另外还可能是某些线路受损。比如曾经发生过到美国海底光缆出问题。实际上各个地区经常发生线路中断。为保主要业务。对某些进行限制设置。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Arches> 谢谢 fs> Arches: 别急啊，直接说事吧？这里年轻人比较多。很多人讲面子，而且讲
<Arches> 	    水平。。。。。。搞的类似我这样的小白都不好意思了。
<Arches> 								        [09:27]
<Arches> <Arches> 呵呵 我家里电信上不了irc了
<Arches> <Arches> 想确认是不是电信给封了.
<Arches> <Arches> 我是用路由器上的					        [09:28]
<^k^> Arches:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 早
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 早
 * pityonline 网络神死了……
<Jakalala> ?
<Jakalala> pityonline: Hi
 * tenzu 拜见悦姐
<Pwnna> ...
<pityonline> 我还在吗？
 * jiero hug pityonline
<pityonline> jiero: :)
<pityonline> 网络神经到我都感觉不到自己是不是在线了……
 * Oicebot 对pityonline说：怎么可能。
<jiero> .oicebot shoot oicebot
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 oicebot 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<pityonline> jiero: 厉害！
<jiero> pityonline: ;)
<pityonline> jiero: 应该是 vps 的网络出故障了
<metbsd> 又上班了，感觉比上坟更痛苦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • kde 下的 network manager 识别出无线热点，但是不知如何连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345020 各位兄台，kde 下的 network manager 识别出无线热点，但是不知道如何连接 我 单击/右键 无线接入点 都没有 connect / 连接关键字，在无线配置里面，勾选 了 自动连接，但是还是不能自动连接，请问这是什么情况？谢 ...
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - kde 下的 network manager 识别出无线热点，但是不知如何连接
 * MeaCulpa 移动网站FireFox平滑了...
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 等你老后退休，就会发现整天发呆不知道干什么？如果你孩子不整点事给你做，你最多向现在的大街上活动的老人一样那样，或者当宅男窝在网上。   其实抱怨的话一般都是真诚的。你的感受只能说明工作的感受与个人承受力之间的偏差。。。。。。
<ScarletWolf> sikao_lfs: 可以玩连连看嘛
<sikao_lfs> 说到宅男方面的东西。我忽然想起上个世纪初那个名人写文章攻击麻将浪费大量中国人时间的？  也许非网络时代的宅男就是原来的“麻将男，牌男”
<jiero> ...
<jiero> I hate opera's IRC, default iso coding and ignore "/ignore" command.
<sikao_lfs> 现在照样啊。我曾跟着工程队去各个小区，到处麻将声。。。。。。他们是宅男非网络时代的前辈啊。
<jiero> sikao_lfs:  true. Chinese have no creativity.
<metbsd> 干吗一定要creativity啊
<metbsd> 喜欢干吗就干吗，不好吗
<jiero> I want to ignore metbsd
<metbsd> 非要崇洋才行吗
<ofan> 搞个eeepc好还是ipad2好？
<jiero> ofan:  buy both
<ScarletWolf> ...
<sikao_lfs> 个人感觉，以后宅男是趋势啊。现在邻里间少，如果交往成本也高。还是网上好。来去自由，也不顾及什么。
<jiero> sikao_lfs: ...
<sikao_lfs> 个人感觉，以后宅男是趋势啊。现在邻里间少，交往成本也高。还是网上好。来去自由，也不顾及什么
<jiero> sikao_lfs: ...
<metbsd> stfu jiero you proved that god sometimes makes mistake too.
<jiero> metbsd: Im happy not reading your words :D
<metbsd> you better not. you can't take whatever i say because i am the truth
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<jiero> metbsd:  truth worth nothing
<metbsd> jiero, you being ignorance means something to everyone here
<tenzu> wtf
<metbsd> please shut that hole on your face when you don't know what you're talking about, jiero
<jiero> metbsd: Im free to do it, just no further reply to u.
<lainme> ofan: ipad2可以拿出去炫耀
<lainme> ofan: 吸引妹子
<sikao_lfs> 算了算了，不要争了。那个名人写的时候已经过去百年了，他的观点不新鲜！其实他偏激没找对路子罢了。现在我们不用继续抄什么创造力问题。创造力也需要组织和物质支持。否则真的搓手可得的。现在早就搞定了。
<metbsd> jiero, what i say is always not arguable, so don't even bother.
<sikao_lfs> 有个家伙曾发明了一套理论。什么万元理论！意思是什么呢？就是讲目前中国老百姓组织程度低，造成都是个体小户万元以下消费。造成高端方面无法获得资金和市场。他的观点是必须培养组织消费市场。要老百姓跨过万元以下消费区间。。。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 把电脑给我发快递来
<adam8157> jyfl987: 地址发到gtalk
<sikao_lfs> 行了。不要说英语了。中文吧，这里基本都认得中文，英文的还是有人不懂的。
<dabao> 各位早！
<dabao> 汉语拼音更头痛。。。
<ofan> lainme: 这个用不着，这里的妹子不看这个
<ofan> jiero: 借我10000块
<ofan> 求推荐上网本或各种pad..
<dabao> 摩托罗拉的平板，帅
<ofan> dabao: 啥型号
<dabao> 没注意，黑色的，很帅
<ofan> ...
<dabao> 有北京的朋友没？
<jyfl987> 这里好多
<dabao> 今天下午到北京，有点什么经济但又有特色的小吃推荐吗？
<ScarletWolf> dabao: 炸酱面
<dabao> …
<jyfl987> dabao: 经济的话 那就是馒头了 特色的话那就是甜面酱了 那又经济又特色 那就是 甜面酱沾馒头
<dabao> 如果是北京特色小吃我也认了
<tenzu> 羊蝎子便宜么?
<jyfl987> 羊蝎子比羊肉便宜点 额
<tenzu> jyfl987: 好吃么?我没吃过
<dabao> 据说全聚德的烤鸭80一只？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我也没
<jyfl987> dabao: 那不算贵 上次我去大董 2个人 就吃个鸭子 200
<tenzu> jyfl987: 啊,你呆那么久竟然没吃过
<jyfl987> tenzu:  要不你来的时候去吃下？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 大概多贵?
<tenzu> jyfl987: 肉太少就不用去吃了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 不晓得 你来吃 我掏钱还不成么
<dabao> 是不是今晚有个北京开源爱好者的聚会？
 * Oicebot 对dabao说：不是吧。
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot shoot oicebot
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 oicebot 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 还是我掏吧,不然太没诚意了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 既然你掏  不如去吃金钱豹
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我好像吃过一次,虽然是别人请客,没觉得有多好
<dabao> :D
<dabao> …
<jyfl987> tenzu: 但是装逼阿
<jyfl987> tenzu: 200/人
<dabao> 都是名声在外…
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那看来前些年天津的便宜些
<ofan> 求推荐上网本
<dabao> 好贵…
<freeflyi1g> roylez: sigh，我这个休假还真不如不休啊
<jyfl987> tenzu: lol
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 和上班没啥区别
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 我一样阿 两天干活 一天吃撑
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: 我休一个月的假 lol
 * adam8157 全聚德的鸭子半支168, 和一个妹子去吃过, 俩人小三百...
<Pwnna> ...
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 还得去前门那家
<Rannger> 请问一下，“屏幕帧数60，也就是说任何高于60的鼠标刷新率都不会有什么效果”这句话说得对吗？
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 五道口那家不咋地
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: wtf!!!
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 前面哪家排不上, 话说我在望京吃的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是 ex 么
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 路上出租车司机强烈推荐便宜坊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 带mm要去大董的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 我就是去大董的 不推荐去了
<jyfl987> 那烤鸭吃完了我都没感觉出味道来
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 便宜坊相对实惠些
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> 哦 对了 今天是程序员节
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: 所以说大董适合带mm去小资下
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<tenzu> 前门的我去过...
<jyfl987> 程序员节日是俄罗斯官方的节日，每年的第256(0x100th)天，通常是9月13日，如果是闰年就是9月12日。" 		
<tenzu> 一个人吃了三百,没吃饱...
 * adam8157 怎么别的branch更新, master下也能看到tag啊....
<dabao> 用手机上IRC，貌似延时比较重哦
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 大董量小 吃完不至于撑 还有力气去开房
<adam8157> jyfl987: freeflyi1g 大董是啥?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 烤鸭店 yet another
<Asura> ..为啥你们那的东西都那么贵？
<tenzu> 我从http://www.ruby-doc.org/ 下了个Ruby documentation bundle, 然后是不是可以开始学了?
 * Oicebot 对tenzu说：可能是。
<Oicebot> 标题: [Ruby-Doc.org: Documenting the Ruby Language]
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Ruby-Doc.org: Documenting the Ruby Language]
<tenzu> Oicebot: 闭嘴
<ofan> Oicebot: shut up
<sikao_lfs> http://www.cell.com/LaskerAward-Chinese                   抗疟药物青蒿素
<^k^> ⇪ title: Cell - LaskerAward-Chinese
<Oicebot> 标题: Cell - LaskerAward-Chinese
<jiero> ofan: ... $199+$499= $700...
<sikao_lfs> 拉斯克－狄贝基临床医学研究奖  ？这是个什么性质的奖？有无什么前科？
<ofan> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> ofan:  EEE PC =$199, iPad2=$499
<tenzu> AUD?
<slacker_HD> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/v93oMjFSLZo/?phd=99
<^k^> ⇪ title: 我的fvwm桌面_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 fvwm linux
<jiero> tenzu:  USD
<tenzu> jiero: no big difference
<tenzu> 638.19 for USD and 659.05 for AUD, today, bank of China
<jiero> tenzu: Nokia N9 sell for EUR299 at your zone http://www.nokia.com.my/find-product/all-phones/nokia-n9/check-availability#preorder
<^k^> ⇪ title: Nokia Malaysia - Nokia N9 touch screen smartphone - Get Notified
<Oicebot> 标题: Nokia Malaysia - Nokia N9 touch screen smartphone - Get Notified
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我似乎听到了国际歌？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 办公室各种神人都有啊...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 其实, 我不知道国际歌是什么音...
<GNUdog> adam8157, = =
<palomino|working> 起来，饥寒交迫的奴隶
<adam8157> GNUdog: 还是Nokia Tune Remake赞
<GNUdog> adam8157, 206 是么？
<ofan> jiero: 没那么多钱
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啥206...
<ofan> eeepc 高配置的要$300
<jiero> ofan:  then buy a transformer :D
<GNUdog> adam8157, Nokia Tune Remake 的 206 号作品
<ofan> .
<jiero> ofan: Nvidia just released its driver for meego not long ago, I guess people will port Meego to Asus transformer soon.
<tenzu> jiero: N9老贵了吧
<metbsd> 为什么现在还有人关注nokia的手机呢
<adam8157> GNUdog: hoho~ 那个太销魂了
<jiero> tenzu: buy from singapore then sell it to China.
<jiero> tenzu:  or Australia or Europe
<jyfl987> adam8157: 摇滚版么
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://nokiatune.audiodraft.com/entry/206
<^k^> ⇪ title: AudioDraft - Contest - Nokia Tune Remake
<tenzu> jiero: ...
<Oicebot> 标题: AudioDraft - Contest - Nokia Tune Remake
<jyfl987> adam8157: 现在公共场所放这歌曲是要被警察盘问的 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 需翻墙
<tenzu> http://goo.gl/yyTfS
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<jyfl987> 需翻墙就算了
<adam8157> ^k^: 你暴露了!!!你在墙外
<metbsd> 其实，N9到底有啥亮点啊
<jiero> tenzu: N9 cost 299EUR in Singapore, $799 in Australia, 550EUR in Europe.
<^k^> adam8157, 你不介意，如果我告诉别人，你说我暴露。  ㍣ 
<adam8157> metbsd: 发现你总是把你的标准当成所有人的标准...
<tenzu> jiero: 299EUR? shrinked?
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 破国这么好么
<metbsd> adam8157, nokia的业绩已被苹果和htc取代了，这不是我的观点和标准
<jiero> adam8157: he told me he always tell the "truth", so else not agree with him are false/fake.
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，标准价值本来都是意识形态方面的东西，很麻烦，这是上层建筑。不是基础。啥样的都有才是实情。
<metbsd> 而且nokia对于智能手机市场的反应很迟钝，这个也是业内的共识，这也是与我无关的
<jiero> tenzu: EUR299. I don't know why they measure the price with EUR... do you use it?
<tenzu> jiero: never
<jyfl987> metbsd: 这个全看个人喜欢 再说了 又不是所有人都喜欢用智能手机
<caleb-> 智能手机--
<metbsd> 智能手机是趋势，你这样说，等于说又不是所有人喜欢手机，还有人喜欢座机了
<jyfl987> 有的人就喜欢抗摔
<sikao_lfs> 其实还有人非常讨厌手机，那是领导一抓一个准啊。。。。。。。按理这里白领都应该比较痛恨手机才对啊？
<tenzu> 咱能不讨论这个了么?
<sikao_lfs> 我说一个行业秘密......我告诉大家。其实我们联通员工最讨厌手机了。。。。。
<asura_> @@~
<sikao_lfs> 因为只要你带手机。我们就能找到你在哪个基站附近。。。。。。。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 这个大家都知道的 额 而且关机都不行 还要摘电池
<sikao_lfs> 我们这里每个基站都有编码。全国唯一的。
<asura_> 那要是插的移动的卡呢？
<sikao_lfs> 我们曾经发生过。有女孩子假日跑北京。然后让查出来了。。。。。。。。
<jiero> I have 6 GPS/map application installed.
<jiero> sikao_lfs: ...
<jiero> sikao_lfs:  google check it as well.
<sikao_lfs> 算了。不说了。你们都说手机好，智能手机好。我他妈的根本就认为手机不好。绝对的不好。。。。。
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 智能手机=PC=Laptop
 * jiero leaving
<asura_> sikao_lfs：认为不好那你不用就行了啊～
<jiero> byebye
<sikao_lfs> 我们还搞过帮助公安局反贪污查人。找起人来那简单。如果贪官没这方面的知识。立刻扔掉自己原来号码的话，肯定倒霉。
<sikao_lfs> asura_: 那更简单，如果你插移动卡，那么就去移动查你就是了。
<asura_> 我的意思是，插移动的卡联通就查不到了嘛～
<sikao_lfs> asura_: 你小看了。照样查的到。具体涉及内部关系。我就不说了。实际上联通移动下面的人经常业务做字冠什么得，有些是很熟的。
<asura_> 如果你要说动用外部资源的话，那不管是哪里的，都一样查的到，你就现在上网，一样也可以查到你在哪里
<sikao_lfs> asura_: 而且还有某些仪器特别。。。。。。。我推测未来智能手机方面。其实如果你是手机生产厂家，可以专门制作手机，而且程序员编个驱动，替代手机里的卡。这样玩起来就大条了。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我只想搞个3G的ipv6的公网ip
<asura_> 我指的当然是在只使用你们联通自己的设备、基站的情况下～
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 不需要未来 现在gsm算法都被破解了
<asura_> 就我了解到的技术特点，任何一种通信设备只要是非物理隔绝的，都可以查到具体的地点～
<asura_> 包括PC
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 哈哈。。。。。。我们有时候某些技术人员瞎聊天事就谈过未来设想。其实越方便的东西，弱点就越明显，关键是控制他的人。
<jyfl987> 那个 gsm的破解还不错 可以考虑买个强悍的平板 带通讯的那种 自己搞个软的
<microcai> asura_: 这太绝对了
<microcai> asura_: 扯淡。
<sikao_lfs> 恩，实际上根据我知道的，卡和卡唯一不同的就是里面卡的编码，我记不得多少位了?17--19位吧？也就是说你可以冒冲别人打手机。
<asura_> microcai：这不是绝对！～而是从技术上的。当然实际上上要查出来涉及到很多人际上的东西～
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 对头
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你可别做啊，否则形成犯罪团伙。。。。。。进局子可别怪我。。。。。
<microcai> asura_: 这是不可能的。
<microcai> asura_:  GSM 定位精度有限。
<microcai> asura_: 而且 GSM 存在伪造的可能 .. 恩，不是可能，已经伪造了。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你的字该练练了...
<asura_> GSM的定位精度是由基站密度等决定的～
<adam8157> roylez: 那支笔太差...
<roylez> adam8157: 你每天100个俯卧撑白做了
<adam8157> roylez: 前台的笔, 没有圆珠...
<microcai> asura_:  所以，从技术上说，基本上就是找不到你，
 * adam8157 T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给adam8157递上一张洁白的手绢。(不要流泪啦..)
<asura_> GSM是存在伪造，就好像IP地址一样存在伪造，MAC地址一样也存在伪造，但是同样都是能追查，只是花费的代价决定的
<asura_> 从技术上说，基本上都是能找到你的，只要时间和资源充足～
<microcai> asura_: 找你的代码比找本拉登都高，自然就不找你了。
<adam8157> roylez: 没白练 胸大了
<microcai> asura_: 找你的代价比找本拉登都高，自然就不找你了。
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 笔捏不稳呢
<asura_> 这是不找，而不是找不到～
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 人都是要死的 lol
<sikao_lfs> 其实如果从勤劳致富的角度上讲。。。。。。。。我刚才说的，真有人做了，只要找对了消费者，是非常能发财的。但是你也要做好进班房的准备！
<adam8157> roylez: ...早知道我就坐下来找只好笔认认真真的写....虽然还是很丑 哈哈
<sikao_lfs> 我们经常称呼那些偷窃我们基站的小偷为  勤劳致富的人。。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 好多年不写字了, 木办法
<asura_> 这两点本质是不同的，不找是主观决定的，而找不找的到是客观情况～
<microcai> asura_:  只能定位到你在哪个基站周围。你知道基站覆盖范围还是很大的。
<adam8157> roylez: 你老家哪里?
<sikao_lfs> 我说的是真话，你想想我们的基站一般都比较高，甚至我们维护人员爬山，都不容易啊。人家把那么重的东西抗走也挺不容易的。
<asura_> 错了，当有三个以上基站能同时找到你的时候就可以通过3角定位的方法来确定你的位置了
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  tower 是很重，但是里面的设备可是很轻的。
<asura_> 这就是手机gps的定位原理
<microcai> asura_:  gps 用的是卫星。摆脱别出来显眼。
<asura_> 所以你在越偏的地方，手机gps定位越不准确～
<microcai> asura_: 基本上同时3个基站的情况为 0
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 你说设备卖给谁？还不是卖铁和铜嘛？小偷肯定是拿的越重越高兴啊
<ofan> +1
<Oicebot> 2
<microcai> asura_: 除非你当逃犯还在闹市。
<asura_> 而且距离基站的远近，通信信号强度也是不一样的～
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 你说说越重越高兴，这不是勤劳致富嘛。。。。。。
<microcai> asura_: 专业术语叫提前量。
<microcai> asura_: 还信号强度呢，别出来现啦。
<sikao_lfs> 你们都别争了。我来说句公道话。你们说的都不对。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 因为反射方面的你们都没考虑，甚至时间精度。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 你还不是和我一个意思
<sikao_lfs> 因为你们不知道各个基站矫正时间精度方面的误差。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 什么叫我们都错了？！
<sikao_lfs> 想3个基站确定位置。目前技术下是不可能的。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 用基站定位本来就靠不住。 asura_ 非要说能定位你。
<sikao_lfs> 另外我不清楚全球定位系统方面的东西。但是普通基站的确没那么高精度。
<ofan> 基站能定位 就是精确度不高
<microcai> asura_:  GPS 这么努力都才有 10m 的定位精度，GSM 想有 100m 的精度都难。
<ofan> 100M有了
<microcai> ofan: 得看情况的 。
<microcai> ofan: 做不到普遍意义下的 100m 精度。
<asura_> 定位本来就是一个缩小范围的方法；又不是一定要定位到距离很小的情况～
<microcai> asura_: 关键是你不知道你定位出来的人精确度是多少。
<asura_> 对于人流量很大的情况下，10米的精度都太大了，而对于相对空旷的地方有时候甚至是1km的精度可能都足够了～当然定位精度跟周围的地形、物理环境各方面都是有影响的～
<microcai> asura_: 手机定位自己，可能有 100m 的精度。
<microcai> asura_: 不过，反过来就没了。
<iGnome> 反过来？咋反的
<sikao_lfs> 不用争了。目前不可能，这个得靠技术进步。我们目前只能确定手机在那个基站下。
<microcai> asura_: 手机定位自己，可以收集很多基站的信号
<microcai> asura_: 如果基站定位手机，那手机一般只和一个基站联系的，精度就成问题了。
<ofan> 能确定方向 距离 速度
<ofan> tdscdma的估计更准确
<asura_> ofan：我认为也是可以测定距离方向的～
<sikao_lfs> 吃饭吃饭。。。。回头胡扯。。。。。
<microcai> ofan: 沿着基站走圈圈，那基站就不知道你的速度了。
<microcai> asura_: 不是所有的基站用的是方向性天线。一般都是全向天线。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 这个不需要什么技术。 本来基站就必须知道手机在哪个基站下。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: asura_ 想说的是，一个基站想从手机发射的信号里能知道手机具体在基站的哪个方向，多远。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 这不是扯淡么。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 距离靠谱。有 35m 的精度。 方向就不靠谱了。
<asura_> 换个话题吧，你们都用哪个irc客户端？
<ScarletWolf> asura_: instantbird
<asura_> 好用么？
<ScarletWolf> asura_: 还行
<ScarletWolf> asura_: 感觉比pidgin好看点
<asura_> 我用过的感觉功能比较全一点的是kvirc，不过在unity 2d下有严重的问题——只要一重新登录了就无法显示窗口了
<asura_> pidgin我完全就不会用～
<asura_> 我现在用的quassel
<ofan> 求mac下的irc客户端
<QingFeng> ofan: limechat
<archl> 好了。
<archl> go on
<archl> 制订了笨蛋计划，实施中。一天背诵600个单词。
<archl> 看一堆英文文章，争取3天内回复到雅思6.5的水准。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: colloguy? ipad上不错
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你还有空玩 ipad ？
<archl> ofan: 你买了 ipad2？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没空，家里睡前几分钟而已
 * archl 为Meaculpa担忧，过劳。。。
<archl> roylez:
<ofan> archl: 没买
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 感觉这个不好用
<ofan> QingFeng: thx,试一下这个
<ofan> archl: 你vps买了么
<archl> ofan: 没，昨晚喝酒忘了带钱了。
<archl> ofan: 哦是今天早上起来忘记带钱了。
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: colloquy要好几刀呢
<ofan> archl: ...
<jyfl987> 美国军用卫星显示中国每年九月左右会有上百万的神秘部队出现在全国各地又在半个月内神秘失踪……那就是军训……
<ofan_> ofan:
<ofan> Guest87943: 000
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 哈哈各个学校军训没那么夸张吧?
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 全国是每年有百万大学生阿
<asura_> 而且这其中还有很多学校的军训是安排在部队上进行的～
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 恩，貌似是的，但我是以前打折买的
<sikao_lfs> 一说军事，让我想起来什么故事，好像据说美国间谍船跑中国沿海扔什么探测器，中国渔民经常给打到。搞的美国船专门中文写着：声纳无铜，请勿打捞！
<sikao_lfs> 是请勿破坏吧？
<MeaCulpa> 呵呵
<sikao_lfs> 声纳无铜，捞走无用！
<jyfl987> 扯淡吧 用声纳能探测什么 再说了 中国渔船有那个打捞能力么
<sikao_lfs> http://t.21cn.com/v/tupian/2011/09/07/9087189.shtml
<Oicebot> 标题: ʹŉϞͭ£¬L؟Ϟԃ£¡ - ΢ͼƬ - 21CN.COM
<jyfl987> 有打捞能力的多半是渔政船 这种的国家管 有没有铜都要上交国家
<^k^> ⇪ title: 声纳无铜，捞走无用！ - 微图片 - 21CN.COM21CN新闻最终页推荐
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 声纳工作深度很浅的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 美国吃饱了撑着了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 呵呵，这个，杜撰的吧...
<sikao_lfs> 也搞不清楚真假。。。。。其实我们现实里是光缆无铜
<asura_> 美国监视中国很正常吧？
<asura_> 虽然现在杜撰的东西很多
<MeaCulpa> asura_: 只要高空侦察机长港口即可
<MeaCulpa> asura_: 我国又没有台风级那种变态潜艇
<sikao_lfs> 大家可以看到很多光缆上就挂这样的标示。。。。
<jyfl987> 美国监视中国用间谍卫星就行了哈
<asura_> 我们国家的潜艇的反潜能力还是很强的～
<if_else> 各位兄台，xen 下的虚拟机中，如何查看 cpu 的个数，是 /proc/cpuinfo 没
<jyfl987> 91年海湾的时候 的卫星分辨率就那么高了 何况现在
<asura_> 不过说起来声纳监视中国确实没啥用
<asura_> 中国的潜艇都能在美军航母下面来来回回的，放声纳也起不了什么作用
<jyfl987> 而且以中国这个情况 花那么多钱撒声纳 不如学学日本人在甲午海战前 贿赂下有关人员 就得出情报了
 * MeaCulpa 台风级潜艇，设计目的是实施核报复，在苏联遭到核打击后，反应堆满载，从冰山中破冰而出，发射核武器...实际情况貌似是年久失修，再也浮不上来了...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 可以放到月球去 lol 学学纳粹嘛 9月份马上有个 钢铁苍穹的科幻
<MeaCulpa> asura_: 现在我国流行搞搞噪音大，污染高的核潜艇，在周边晃悠一圈，顺便污染污染...
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 而且我看那个不像是美日的船 倒是像国军的 美国的船 对大陆没理由用繁体字
<sikao_lfs> 恩，可能是假的图片，也许不是声纳设备。但是也可能是其他用途的设备啊。就跟基站一样。一个基站没用。但是多了估计很厉害。
<asura_> :-)～
<jyfl987> 那天看科幻世界封面故事 说到太空垃圾 提到美国人曾经想发射几亿枚铜针到太空中做反射天线
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 2月左右我国有上千万运力调动，那是春运
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我国陆军机动性无人能及
 * MeaCulpa 在想，某一天全中国网民在电邮，QQ里一起说一句阿拉伯语，美国那边是不是服务器都要暴掉了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: lol 美军只要收买黄牛党就ok了
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 恩，的确。这样的运力是很可观的。但是没有地震和天灾检查也不靠谱啊。打起仗光疏散就成问题。
<asura_> 中国侦察兵可是爱尔纳·突击的第一名呢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我在想 大家都在qq群里循环打政治局领导人名字 是不是过一下 qq服务器会下线
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 黄牛的票源本来就是FBI用美金从我国高官那里买来的
 * Oicebot 对jyfl987说：这真不知道。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好吧 你这是铁路小报的来源吧
<jarod_chen> 刚玩IRC  有没有什么特殊语法规则的这个
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不会，美国的安全部门的职责是分析和过滤，我国的则是T你断网，我国GFW不惧怕任何攻击，因为其设计目的就是让攻击者断网
<jyfl987> jarod_chen: 可以试试 /quit
<jarod_chen> 这个我知道
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 一个以让你断网为目的的系统，不惧怕任何攻击
<jarod_chen> 其他命令有参考手册不
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那你错了 你喊政治局领导人名字也会触发他们服务器一些进程启动的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那只会让你断网，不会增加过滤系统负载
<mayli> !ddw
<oink> DDW: mayli 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  30075843
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 反正你断了也不会去投诉
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 平均无故障运行时间是，0
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 公安要定位你阿
<jyfl987> !DDW
<oink> DDW: jyfl987 加入游戏 (2/4)  30106281
<asura_> !DDW
<oink> DDW: asura_ 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  30122203
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 唉，和新人蛋疼这个 干啥呀，没意思的
<asura_> 这啥游戏？
<mayli> !ddw
<oink> DDW: mayli 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  30189000  30189000
<sikao_lfs> asura_: 4人凑句子，每人分别说时间，人物，地点，事件，
<asura_> 哦～
<oink> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  30362421
<jyfl987> cc
<Evanescence> !ddw
<oink> DDW: Evanescence 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  30461578
<Evanescence> >print 'hi'
<asura_> 你们玩吧，我貌似不会玩那个～
<jyfl987> 机器人都出去了
<jarod_chen> admin
<XwinX> iGnome:
<roylez> iGnome:
<roylez> XwinX: 双叉
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<mayli> !ddw
<XwinX> roylez:
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你两个人离开去做啥了
<XwinX> jyfl987: ?
<adam8157> GNUdog: kernel的邮件列表这几天有信么?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 没有注意，似乎还有吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 呃, 刚reply all被带沟里了, 菜鸟级别的问题回复到主列表了...
 * adam8157 竟然同时发kernelnewbies和linux-kernel...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 期待你被 Torvalds 喷
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不该喷我, 我是解答的, 又不是问问题的...0_0
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我去 这是那个组 这么多人
<GNUdog> adam8157, Torvalds 喷人不需要理由的
<palomino|working> .......
<ScarletWolf> Torvalds最近有一段没喷人了吧
<palomino|working> 在积攒喷力?
<ScarletWolf> 记得上次看到他喷gnome3，然后转Xfce了
<palomino|working> 是阿
<palomino|working> 但是xfce也够慢的了现在
<GNUdog> 还是 KDE 3 好
<ScarletWolf> 于是有评论说，他总有一天会自己开发一个DE出来:D
<GNUdog> 其次是 Gnome 2
 * adam8157 好吧, 没仔细看问题, 又多回复了一封去纠正, 被喷可能系数增加...
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 给链接让我们围观一下。。。。。。。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。
 * adam8157 就是回复了个git的而已...https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/9/13/14 https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/9/13/19
 * GNUdog 正在默默的看着邮件…
 * adam8157 都特么技术问题和patch, 就这娃问这种弱问题, 我从kernelnewbies带过去的 T_T 肯定被鄙视了
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给adam8157递上一张洁白的手绢。(不要流泪啦..)
<slacker_HD> 这个机器人不错
<GNUdog> Cc: 	linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org, kernelnewbies <kernelnewbies@kernelnewbies.org>
<GNUdog> 太欢乐了
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 这种问题应该向我一样跑这种地方来问。。。。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 带沟里了
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: en...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 东西还没到
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你又不理我
<adam8157> jyfl987: 因为顺丰还没来取
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> = =
<roylez> palomino|working 肯定是去找斑马小妹了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<jyfl987> adam8157: 叫他下班后就不要来送了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 说是一两点过来拿
<sikao_lfs> 当时我搞lfs才发现官网没了。开始以为是墙。到这里问后才知道去那取。后来去github上取2.6.37..(费老劲了。还有其他5个东西。)。说实在的中国人搞lfs学习真难。简直是过5关崭6将。。。。。。包括zlib-1.2.5.tar.bz2这个官网居然是被墙的。
<SIDU> 上电脑课的时候老师说： 4 = 110 ； 我问：4 存到 .txt 就一个字节，为什么 110 存进去就更省空间，是怎么处理呢 ？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: LFS前几天我还访问了
<SIDU> 需要扫盲一下。
<SIDU> :)
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 是说内核官方网站。
<SIDU> 存进去的那个文件格式是否 binary ?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 顺丰来了
<sikao_lfs> 这个网站  http://www.zlib.net 完全是被墙的。真不知道他犯了什么事？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好 问他能不能下班前送到
<^k^> ⇪ title: zlib Home Site
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 也许是他的ip段有一些别的网站
<Jakalala> 成人网站?
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。
<SIDU> 问：65535 存入 .txt 是5个字节，怎么存才2个字节呢？
<Jakalala> > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-13 14:02:08 +0800
<asura_> SIDU 这好像不用放这里来问的吧
<SIDU> 是问题太简单不想回答，还是太难了 ？
<sikao_lfs> SIDU: 我觉得什么都不是，关键是以字符串存，还是以数字存。
<SIDU> 我想以数字存，2个字节，我看她是怎么节省空间呢
<asura_> SIDU 这个问题是编程组的问题，4=110这个这是十进制和二进制转化的问题
<sikao_lfs> 按理会有默认规则吧？实在不行找到源代码，然后更改默认规则，然后编译执行。
<roylez> SIDU: 你存的是文本格式呢
<SIDU> 我想一定不是文本格式了。
<asura_> SIDU 定义short int 就是2个字节，定义为int 就是4个字节，如果是存成字符串就是5个字节了，每个字符占一个
<asura_> 你不能放到txt里看，txt里都是字符类型的～
<SIDU> roylez: 我现在给你一个数字255，存到 .txt 是3*8byte 我自己知道，我现在想知道，你是怎么存为1B 的
<asura_> byte a =255;
<ofan> SIDU: 3*8 bits
<asura_> 换言之就是转化为一个ascll字符
<SIDU> ofan: 阿
<ofan> SIDU: 先了解下ASCII码表
<SIDU> A=65
<SIDU> a=93
<jyfl987> SIDU: a = 96/97
<asura_> 按ASCLL码表存的东西不用你能看懂，计算机能看懂就行了
<SIDU> 就算他96
<SIDU> 就是就是
<SIDU> 我的问题听明白了没有阿？
<SIDU> 255 我自己存 .txt 为 3个bytes. 我现在想问，怎么存为1byte 当然是2进制。
<SIDU> 我要把255 怎么存到一个文件里面，大小才1byte ?
<ofan> SIDU: 因为一个字符的取值范围是0-255,要用一个byte来表示
<jyfl987> SIDU: char
<sikao_lfs> SIDU: 你用的是怎么工具？linux下的什么工具？
<SIDU> php
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-13 14:11:41 +0800
<SIDU> fwrite()
<ofan> SIDU: 数字255可以表示一个整数，也可以是三个字符'2' '5' '5'
<SIDU> ofan: 255 = 2^8
<SIDU> -1
<Oicebot> 0
<asura_> int main() {
<asura_> 	char ch = 255;
<asura_> 	cout<<"ch="<<ch<<endl;
<asura_> 	return 0;
<asura_> }
<^k^> asura_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<adam8157> jrrp
<sikao_lfs> SIDU: 存之前先试试类型强制转化。
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||_____________] 59.16% (Lv12)
<Jakalala> Jrrp
 * Oicebot Jakalala今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||____________________] 34.5% (Lv7)
<roylez> jrrp
 * Oicebot roylez今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||________] 75.69% (Lv16)
<sikao_lfs> jrrp
 * Oicebot sikao今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 5.61% (Lv2)
<adam8157> !rppk sikao_lfs
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 10，狠狠抽打了s ikao，获得了 29 点经验值！
<ofan> SIDU: 你连signed unsigned都搞不清？
<Jakalala> !rppk
<adam8157> !rppk sikao_lfs
<Oicebot> Jakalala掷出了 11，正中a aronyy的脑门，获得了 104 点经验值！（从a aronyy处吸取 52 点）
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 17，正中s ikao的脑门，获得了 44 点经验值！
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。人品低这么容易遭攻击啊。幸亏K这个执法官执法公正严明。。。。。
<Jakalala> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: hoho
<archl> jrrp
<SIDU> ofan: 我其实想搞明白，mysql 是怎么存 65535 为 2bytes 的。
<sikao_lfs> SIDU: 哈哈，是mysql搞成乱码了？这个我有经验。。。。
<SIDU> ofan: 至于它怎么换算，我不管。我想问，存到的文档是否 binary 去了？
<SIDU> 就是 gedit 显示不出来的那种文件？
<ofan> SIDU: 从头学吧..
<sikao_lfs> SIDU: http://blog.csdn.net/ACMAIN_CHM/article/details/4174186   这个文章里面对于解决乱码问题非常有帮助。
<^k^> ⇪ title: MySQL 中文显示乱码 - ACMAIN_CHM的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<SIDU> 问题没有办法从头开始了。
<SIDU> 我大学没有读过，直接研究生毕业了。
<SIDU> 所以最基本的东西不明白。
 * Jakalala ...
<microcai> SIDU:  外婆交大的研究生？
<SIDU> 别！
<SIDU> 我们大学比清华还有名呢。
<ofan> SIDU: 这么牛
<ofan> SIDU: 西太平洋？
<SIDU> 不是
<tenzu> 噗
<SIDU> 不说。
<Jakalala> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"Jakalala发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<tenzu> ofan: 哥,我服了你了
<ofan> 西太平洋现在却是名气很大好么
<SIDU> 省的败坏母校名声。呵呵
<jyfl987> SIDU: 比清华还有名 难道是中非合作学院？
<GNUdog> jrrp
 * Oicebot GNUdog今日的人品指数：[|||||__________________________] 14.6% (Lv3)
<ofan> 哈佛嘛
<SIDU> 悉尼大学
<tenzu> jrrp
<ScarletWolf> jrrp
 * Oicebot tenzu今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 41.71% (Lv9)
 * Oicebot ScarletWolf今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 5.96% (Lv2)
<ofan> 哈尔滨佛学院
<ScarletWolf> 人品都不怎么样。。。
<tenzu> 我要灭了这bot
<asura_> ofan，和我想的一样
<jyfl987> 额 悉尼城市学院阿
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<SIDU> YY的。
<tenzu> !4w
<ofan> SIDU: 悉尼大学比清华还好吗？
<Oicebot> tenzu 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<jyfl987> tenzu: 给他+b吧 刚才主席已经弄过了 还不觉悟
<SIDU> 当然哦
<tenzu> jyfl987: 给谁?bot?
<jyfl987> ofan: 应该是 清华世界上排名很靠后的 居然还拿这么多生源
<jyfl987> tenzu: 自然
<tenzu> !oicebot off
<ofan> SIDU: 什么专业
<SIDU> 回答问题了。别PK 好不好
<ofan> SIDU: 没上学就毕业了？
<archl> !4w
<tenzu> jyfl987: 忘了怎么关
<ofan> SIDU: 也可以买的么？
<SIDU> 当然是IT 研究生了。我大学没有读过的。
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<tenzu> 关不掉了?
<asura_> SIDU 你怎么听懂课的？
<archl> en.
<microcai> jyfl987: 因为中国别的大学压根就没排名啊
<SIDU> asura_: 我。我还是高材生呢。
<archl> asura_: 这种事司空见惯。
<Jakalala> !4w start
<microcai> !4w
<SIDU> asura_: 老师讲的我都明白。
<microcai> Jakalala: !!!
<tenzu> 我忘了怎么穿皮...
<microcai> .oicebot off
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... 还缺2个人啊...我要睡着了。
<SIDU> asura_: 就是本科生的东西没有讲的，我不明白。
<microcai> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<microcai> !4w
<Oicebot> microcai 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<asura_> SIDU：老师给你讲的什么啊？
<archl> !4w
<Oicebot> archl 加入了游戏。目前玩家为Jakalala,tenzu,microcai,archl。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<ofan> SIDU: 没读过怎么毕业
<asura_> 画说，发黄字是怎么发的？
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<microcai> d
<SIDU> 我读的研究生阿。怎么没有读过？我说我本科不是读电脑的。
<Oicebot> archl已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<microcai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                             这个是帮助 Oicebot 不被 flood 的。
<ofan> SIDU: 那还能录取计算机的研究生？
<Oicebot> Jakalala已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<microcai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                             这个是帮助 Oicebot 不被 flood 的。
<jyfl987> microcai: 当年要是去伯克利就好了 其实他也对生源不挑剔 就是个州立的分校饿又日
<asura_> SIDU 我建议你买本计算机体系结构取看～
<microcai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                             这个是帮助 Oicebot 不被 flood 的。
<archl> ofan: 司空见惯。
<ofan> 研究生这么水么
<microcai> jyfl987: 没钱去
<archl> ofan: 这里研究生不值钱。和大学生没区别。 :D
<microcai> ofan: 得看是哪个学校的研究生了。
<ofan> 还在邮件列表里见过美国研究生毕业不会c的。。。
<asura_> 我也在想，研究生不需要学习计算机基础的么？
<SIDU> ofan: 真不客气你。
<archl> asura_: 不需要。
<microcai> ofan: 那有什么奇怪的。 奥巴马也不会 C .
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... tenzu 还没输入呢。
<ofan> microcai: 比清华还好的大学
<SIDU> ofan: 但年我要是读了操作系统。说不定我也写个 ubuntu
<happyaron> Spam(1179)
<jyfl987> microcai: 入籍就不要钱了
<archl> asura_: 我舅妈 30多岁了去悉尼大学读的计算机，但之前她是学医学的。
<ofan> SIDU: I promise you can't.
<metbsd> 其实不就是个操作系统吗，软件才是我们用户真正使用的
<SIDU> ofan: 人不可以学历定智商。
<asura_> archl 你这种的命令是什么？
<jyfl987> archl: 你们那稀泥大学 是不是就跟个城市学院差不多？
<archl> asura_: 哪种？
 * microcai 什么大学不大学的，也就那样，人类还是靠那么几个牛人推动的技术进步。
<asura_> archl 就是这种有背景的
<archl> jyfl987: 本科还是很强的。
 * microcai 科学本来就是属于少数人的。 
<tenzu> +b了还能说话?
<archl> asura_: 就是包含你的昵称的
<jyfl987> archl: 是么 什么学科强大？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 今天要写报告吧...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 要吧
<Jakalala> tenzu: ...
<asura_> archl 要什么格式？我的怎么不行？
<archl> jyfl987: 我不记得了。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 说是明天上午才送到 顺丰 301154773801
<asura_> 你用的什么IRC客户端？
<archl> jyfl987: 自己查吧。
<microcai> adam8157:  在 RH 工作的人 ... 羡慕+嫉妒
<tenzu> Jakalala: 嘛?
<adam8157> microcai: - -!
<asura_> RH是什么公司？
<archl> asura_: 对关键词敏感，所有的程序都有这样设定吧。。。
<tenzu> Rock Head
<archl> asura_: 是 红帽子。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 顺风也靠不住了 同城居然还要搞这半天 要不是没时间 我自己坐地铁 两个小时就搞定了
<tenzu> Ruined head
<metbsd> rich hazard
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: ..
<metbsd> Ripple Horizon
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这几周的报告都是, 这周完成了errata, 下周接个errata...
<asura_> archl ：redhat是系统版本啊，我想知道你的IRC客户端是什么～
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我还好，中间有个 bonding 些的东西
<archl> asura_: 。。。redhat是公司。。。
<archl> asura_: 所有IRC都这样吧。。。
<microcai> jyfl987:   9494
<tenzu> 是日和...
<adam8157> GNUdog: lj和kaka回复线索搞得好乱...
<happyaron> Spam(1179)
<microcai> jyfl987: 快递都靠不住
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<archl> asura_: 我的是 chatzilla，但是高亮的是你用得客户端。不是我的。
<Jakalala> tenzu: 你怎么Ban了它
<asura_> archl :我的就没有～
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 可能你说的对，也许科学属于少数人，但是要搞工程那就必须靠组织了。其实少数人也不见的有那么大作用。比如爱因斯坦搞出原子弹理论。但是实际工程代价可大了。到现在世界上掌握的不多。
<archl> asura_: 。。。。
<archl> asura_: 服了你了。。。
<tenzu> Jakalala: 没ban啊
<asura_> 你的意思是你包含了我的名字，所以他就弄亮了？
<SIDU> ofan: zsura_ 你这么牛逼，你为IT 界做个什么巨大贡献呢？
<archl> asura_: 恩。
<ofan> SIDU: 灌水
<asura_> 哦～～～
<SIDU> 学了那么多，装在肚子了，小心涨了。
<archl> SIDU: 。。。贡献啥的，说都说不出来。
<sikao_lfs> SIDU: 好了好了。别都小孩子气。没什么得。非要去认证别人的贡献问题。。。。。。
<SIDU> 只是问个小问题。又怎么了。？
<archl> SIDU: 你想来聊什么呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我又蹭網過來了。。悲摧的，，
<asura_> SIDU:我觉得贡献什么我们是没做，但是我们起码在实实在在的学习基础的东西～
<ofan> SIDU: 是你问的问题本科新生都该会的
 * adam8157 竟然还有小升初辅导班的福利...
<SIDU> ofan: 既然这样，你更好回答阿。
<sikao_lfs> sikao_lfs: 我就是个上班的，也不过是折腾一下linux，减轻一下平时工作负担。都是没用的bug成堆的小程序。如果让这里程序专家看了非乐了不可。所以大家都是来玩的。别搞什么伟大光辉之类的东西。。。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 看到福利,双目一亮
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼教授好
<ofan> SIDU: 刚回答你了
<tenzu> adam8157: RH老总好
<ofan> 老总？
<SIDU> ofan: 哦。
<adam8157> tenzu: 我去, 我是除了intern最底层的
<ofan> adam8157: 你姓“总”？
<asura_> SIDU:因为你研究生毕业你就不愿意学习基础的东西，你觉得你应该么？我不知道你的研究生老师给你讲课讲些什么，如果你不会的是语言什么的我觉得都没什么，但是你问的东西是所有计算机的基本
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..RH老總，求升級 f15的內核。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 我也不是叫兽
<adam8157> ...
 * tenzu 觉得不是graduate了就叫graduated student
<ofan> 求保养
<tenzu> LOL
<archl> ofan: ...
<ScarletWolf> ofan: ...
<SIDU> tenzu: 您别吓起哄。人家工资是你1000贝。
<ofan> 包养..
<tenzu> ofan: 你写错别字
<ofan> tenzu: 我错了
<archl> ofan: 去找老美包。
<SIDU> 不要以学历知识断真伪
<ofan> archl: 老美不给包
<asura_> SIDU:如果说你们老师教你的东西能够抛开这些基本的原理，那么要么是你的老师很强，要么是我太差了，因为起码我到现在为止我学习的所有东西，我用到的所有东西都是基于这个基础的～
<Jakalala> 我也想
<tenzu> SIDU: 我没工资,一万倍也是0
<archl> 哈哈
<SIDU> 猪猪真是可爱。:-)
<ofan> SIDU: 只是觉得比较有趣
<ofan> 能不本科毕业就读研究生吗？
<archl> ofan: 不能。
<tenzu> ofan: 表示怀疑
<SIDU> 气死我了。
<sikao_lfs> 对对对。求富婆包养！好了，别小孩子意气用事了。到这里不是pk，是不懂就问。或者请大家给个思路。实际还得靠自己解决。
<ofan> archl: 我要去申请哈佛
<asura_> SIDU:如果说不以学历断真伪，你就不应该说你是研究生就不可以不学本科的东西～
<SIDU> ofan: 不过你的逻辑是有问题的。还是我不是读博士。
<archl> ofan: 哦。证明你自己优先。。。
<ofan> archl: 还有MIT
<archl> ofan: 随意你。。。
<SIDU> *还好。。
<ofan> archl: 会不会被破格录取..
<happyaron> ofan: 你想做一天睡不到四小时的怪物？
<archl> ofan: 你去 stanford就行了。
 * Jakalala 求世界顶尖超模包养
<archl> ofan: 去最好的 商业 IT院校 。
<ofan> happyaron: 我下午睡过了，晚上睡四个小时，白天再睡4个小时。。。
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 求卡扎菲包养你吧。。。
<archl> happyaron: 你呢。。。
<asura_> ofan：我觉得他的问题是，他认为他是研究生所以他可以不懂的基础的东西，而不是说本科不毕业就不能读研究生的问题～
<happyaron> archl: 我现在一天八小时
<tenzu> 浙江省宁波市 电信
<archl> happyaron:  好啊。。。
<ofan> archl: 去艺术学院读计算机？
<archl> ofan: 什么？
<tenzu> 谁的马甲,老实交代!
<Evanescence> 有没有好的软件或者脚本，我需要更新mp3的标签等等信息
<ofan> archl: 我想早毕业
<sikao_lfs> 恩。谈风月好。。。。。。求美人包养。。。。。。谁发2张美人图，大家鉴赏一下？
<asura_> SIDU：如果你真的是高材生的话你花三天时间看看计算机体系结构就可以了～
<ofan> 有没有捷径直接读个phd啥的..
<Evanescence> 弱弱的问下，怎么样才算是高材生呢？
<archl> ofan: 加油。
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼，拜见大写风扇，拜见罗姐
 * Jakalala 这是一个马甲满天飞的时代!
<tenzu> 大写风扇...
<ofan> Evanescence: 要高
<ofan> Evanescence: 要有才
<archl> happyaron:  è´¥happy
<Evanescence> ofan: 额。。
<archl> ofan: 要是学生。
<ofan> Evanescence: 现在就是的啊  不高的找不到媳妇啊
<tenzu> happyaron: 你现在算是入学了?
<happyaron> 拜见adam，拜见cal前辈，拜见五羊，拜见鬼鬼，拜见gnupuma拜见ee，拜见jyf
<Evanescence> ofan: 也对啊，
<Evanescence> happyaron: 拜见↵
<Evanescence> happyaron: 拜见happy
<happyaron> 拜见kk和他爸，拜见斗篷，拜见破马xx
<happyaron> Evanescence: 没给你起好名呢
<happyaron> 。。。
<Evanescence> happyaron: 给我起什么？
<happyaron> tenzu: 额，反正是开始学习了
<happyaron> Evanescence: 拜见的时候要有个绰号
<Evanescence> happyaron: 这样啊，叫我小妖
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu one 只能在ubuntu运行么？别的发行版行不？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345050 ubuntu one 只能在ubuntu运行么？别的发行版行不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aihaozhe2 — 2011-09-13 14:38
<archl> NoIE: http://www.moddb.com/games/0-ad
<happyaron> 拜见小妖精
<ofan> Evanescence: 小妖精
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ..
<archl> Evanescence: 不错。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<Evanescence> happyaron: 小妖！！
<archl> Evanescence: 有号了。
<ofan> 这名字太暧昧了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 走，快去快回
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...刚刚下去转了
<asura_> 哪里有妖精？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不行，再去
<archl> Evanescence: 小妖精适合你这个 “不男不女”的。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .......
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我请，一圈就上来
<Evanescence> 是小妖啊。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我喝过果汁了，一肚子水啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 明天吧
<happyaron> 拜见主席
<happyaron> 面的
<tenzu> happyaron: 哦米豆腐,神保佑你和悦姐
<roylez> happyaron: 北外的网速怎么样？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...废人， 明天KFC
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o..k...
<jyfl987> 小要精
<happyaron> roylez: 下电影也就20几MB/s
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你这是拿移动硬盘剪切的速度吧
<ScarletWolf> happyaron: 不会吧。。。这么快
<roylez> happyaron: 不错，可以边下边看
<ofan> happyaron: 不怕网线烧了
<tenzu> 小腰精
<ScarletWolf> happyaron: 局域网？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 用网线传的
<sikao_lfs> 进门拜山门........拜见各路神仙。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> ScarletWolf: 百兆到桌面
<Evanescence> ubuntu 更新到11.10后network-manager的有线wire没有了。。。
<asura_> 怎么可能没有呢？
<Evanescence> asura_: 就是没有了，ifup也没用
<Evanescence> wireless还在
<asura_> 是你的有线网卡没被识别吧？
<microcai> Evanescence: 网卡驱动没了吧
<iGnome> Evanescence: 再重启一次。
<Evanescence> microcai: 不会，我的是大众上网本网卡
<asura_> 嘎嘎，我也是这么想的～
<Evanescence> iGnome: 能做的都做了，网上还没这问题
<asura_> Evanescence :上网本的网卡经常非主流
 * Jakalala 推荐个手机呗
<iGnome> Evanescence: 最近的bug。你重启再说。
<archl> Jakalala: 等Nokia N9。
<Evanescence> iGnome: 好的。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 千万别剪切阿
<metbsd> 等iphone 5
<microcai> Evanescence:  就是大众的才不支持。
<metbsd> 或者HTC G11
<Evanescence> 等开源硬件手机！！！！
<Jakalala> archl: How much
<microcai> Evanescence: 从来没在内核里看到过大众牌的网卡驱动。
<archl> Jakalala: 300欧元
<Evanescence> microcai: 不是吧。
<Evanescence> microcai: 哈哈
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 那等 xiangfu他们吧
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 等他们干啥？
<metbsd> 没必要继续跟风nokia这个走下坡路的手机品牌
<Jakalala> archl: 二手?
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 个人感觉啊，等啥都不靠普，发烧友就立刻买，否则以自己需求为主，满足自己需求的时候才买。。。。否则就算了。根据电脑发展史，完全可以肯定未来的东西更好。
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 他们就是搞开源硬件的
<Jakalala> metbsd: Desire ?
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 哦，这么厉害，据说开源硬件可以升级？
<iGnome> jyfl987: 吹嘛开源硬件。
<iGnome> 又不是自己做的。
<metbsd> nokia的失败之处就是反应太慢了，别人都在发展iOS，android,它居然还在搞塞班系统。。现在出于劣势已经来不及了，N9 N10都没用
<microcai> metbsd:  因为 nokia 的 CEO 是个微软来的SB  . 上一个微软出去别的公司当 CEO 的傻逼是谁？ 你懂的。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你去跟 xiangfu说去
<metbsd> 现在谁继续买nokia手机就真是SB了
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 买唯一一个MeeGo手机，留个纪念。
<metbsd> meego死定了
<Evanescence> 我认识的人全部买的是nokia。。。。。。大众人口
<metbsd> android都2.3了
<iGnome> 我不认识。你去说吧。 jyfl987
<Evanescence> 把arch mobile，ubuntu mobile，kubuntu mobile弄到手机上
<metbsd> nokia以前的确辉煌，现在才用Meego反击明显太迟钝
<jyfl987> iGnome: 没前途
<metbsd> 其实三星的galaxy i9100也很好
<metbsd> 还是aoled的
<iGnome> jyfl987: 嗯。就这句。你去说。
<iGnome> lol
<jyfl987> iGnome: fuck off
<sikao_lfs> 我问个问题，大家手机一般用几年？一个用1，2年的东西。真的要花那么长时间去研究吗？
 * Jakalala Meego 好吗
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: EeePC最近出了个MeeGo的，你可以看看
<sikao_lfs> 我感觉，简单点。发烧友就去赶时髦，然后看需求，那个需求满足了。然后看看厂家品牌口碑，质量方面的东西。其他的算了。
<chenshaoju> sikao_lfs 看情况，我的第一台NOKIA 3100用了3年。第二台N70用了5年。
<metbsd> 手机配置就快赶上我的笔记本了
<microcai> metbsd: 可是手机比笔记本贵啊！
<sikao_lfs> chenshaoju: 我们行业的都是赶时髦的。而且手机方面我们行业最流行。公司的人一般手机最多用2年。
<metbsd> microcai, 那是因为笔记本不能接电话呀
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: How much
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: $200左右
<metbsd> 还是买三星i9100吧，错不了
<metbsd> amoled, android 2.3
<microcai> metbsd:  GSM 模块就及块钱。
<sikao_lfs> 比如很多公司市场业务人员经常是，公司推销什么。手里手机就是什么。最典型的，我们最近推iphone4于是都是这个手机了。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你有pidgin么
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你说的是 Pidgin 2.7.11 (libpurple 2.7.11)
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，我的pidgin 2.10.0了
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 对 你加入我们聊天室吧 我们这里有个 在大马的 右派  我想看看你们两个到底谁更有理
<jyfl987> 对了 是民运
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 好啊。不被踢吧？
<iGnome> 乱讨论，被被ban的。
<sikao_lfs> 行。如果不方便的话就私聊给我频道
<microcai> sikao_lfs: jyfl987 那个频道不 kick 人的。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 绝对不会 我们那不像这里 各种言论都自由
<chenshaoju> sikao_lfs 那还是考虑iPhone吧，一年多就有新型号出来。
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: Nexus S怎么样？
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 快啊
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你点pidgin的好友菜单 有个添加聊天   选择账户用你的gtalk , 然后聊天室填 linuxcn  服务器填 conference.jaim.at
<microcai> jyfl987: !!!!
<jyfl987> 有想观战的朋友可以一并进来
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<microcai> jyfl987: 私聊给他嘛！ 干嘛公开 ....
<jyfl987> microcai: 又不是秘密基地 干嘛不能公开
<microcai> jyfl987: 万一服务器 down 了怎么办！
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 可惜，我不用gtalk..
<microcai> jyfl987: 就是秘密基地
<jyfl987> microcai: 是服务器都是要down的
<microcai> jyfl987: 那也不能down 在特务手里
<sikao_lfs> google talk ?
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你没gmail账户？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你懂个p
<iGnome> microcai: 秘密啥。就是因为那边人少。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 有，不過，不會配置
<iGnome> jyfl987: 是在拉人过去而已。
<FrankLv> find命令可以跳过某个目录，不过是不是只是相对路径 我想绝对路径
<microcai> jyfl987: 你懂个 S
<XwinX> iGnome:
<iGnome> XwinX: 你出来了啊。
<iGnome> 帮我搞定gdk?
<jyfl987> iGnome: lol
<XwinX> iGnome: 不搞
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 对了是选google talk协议吗？
<XwinX> iGnome: 我把我的手机刷成 cm7 了
<XwinX> iGnome: 推荐几个软件给我
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你有已经登录的gtalk么
<iGnome> XwinX: 我都搞到边边上了。就差点点。
<iGnome> cm7是啥
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  怎么？ 害怕了 ？
<XwinX> iGnome: CyanogenMod
<iGnome> 。。这啥哦
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 没有啊。我用的工具太多。这个不熟悉。是google talk协议吗？
<Jakalala> 买本好还是手机好?
<iGnome> 你的手机，迟早变砖头。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: yes
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 不会的。我去。别急啊。
<XwinX> iGnome: 你的手机什么  rom ?
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你不是用pidgin么 先登录上gtalk 登录好了以后用我刚才说的那个方法加入我们的聊天室
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 你有興趣 gpu加速 gmlive麼
<iGnome> 不知道，宝贝机，没动过。
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: gmlive 调用的是 mplayer
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不就是 mplayer 么
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ <jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你点pidgin的好友菜单 有个添加聊天   选择账户用你的gtalk , 然后聊天室填 linuxcn  服务器填 conference.jaim.at
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: mplayer 能用gpu, gmlive就能用
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我们那开放讨论 完全自由 绝不搞个人独裁 其实是我们都没弄明白怎么用管理员功能
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你也可以进来
<XwinX> iGnome: 你的手机什么  rom ?
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 哦，，我說的是 搞能夠看flash視頻，和自動轉換爲 webm的
<iGnome> sikao_lfs: 你的gmail一旦进那conference，就可能出现丢邮件的情况。
<iGnome> XwinX: 不知道。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，这有啊！
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 去很多在线转换的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不去，，我的gmail有不可告人的秘密
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 别听他造谣 他自己都进去
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我都知道了
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你这胆小的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 难道你的gmail账户里有 数字 8200?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你不去我就公开了啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，騙你的，，
<XwinX> iGnome: 不会还是 htc 的那个吧？
<iGnome> microcai: 赶紧
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 嗯，神說，我膽小，我便膽小，就不去
<microcai> iGnome:  ... 信息在我的 PC ... 现在在公司 ... 没法动我的 PC ...
<iGnome> XwinX: 原生的。说了，不刷
<iGnome> microcai: ssh
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..沒有，我的gmail是接受 playboy的
<sikao_lfs> 到现在为止，我还没搞明白怎么用。我那里只有资源2个字。另外我没有gmail帐号。到哪里注册？
<XwinX> iGnome: BS ä½ 
<microcai> iGnome: 没开机。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我也公開你的信息
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 啊？！
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那有什么大不了的
<iGnome> XwinX: 不是吧。这也bs
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 没 gtalk ?! 难怪你现在还是自费。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 额 你连gmail账户都没有 诶
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯 bs
<microcai> sikao_lfs: gtalk 就是 gmail .
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，我的gmail是垃圾郵件多，不想登錄。。
<iGnome> XwinX: 我用go桌面。够了。
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  (15时15分22秒) kittenpaw: 米国轮子教教徒前往韩国大使馆请愿，抗议土共强制遣返居留在韩国的教徒
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我看主要还是账户上有8200
<XwinX> iGnome: 我也装了一个go桌面
<iGnome> 不刷，刷了屁用哦。 G4都刷得摄像头驱动不好用了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 什麼 8200??
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你都几十岁的人了 还跟风
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 买电脑的钱阿
<XwinX> jyfl987: 跟啥？
<iGnome> XwinX: 94, bs你，装嫩
<jyfl987> XwinX: 跟ee的风 bs
<XwinX> jyfl987: 他刷机都不敢， 我跟个毛啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..不是，我決定用某個新的郵件，，gmail不安全，我的信息被google交易出去了
 * microcai 分享一个代理 https://secrethallway.com/
<jyfl987> XwinX: 额 你们说的手机的阿
<iGnome> 我烧芯片，几十年了。你才接触，觉得新鲜。 momo XwinX
<XwinX> jyfl987: 那你以为说啥？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。 这样啊。那您还真找不到好的了。
 * CyrusYzGTt ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视 microcai 現在才說有代理
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你几十年烧的芯片频率加起来 还不如一个现代x86的芯片频率高
<iGnome> 胡说吧。我的产品，都1000k了。加起来试试。
<XwinX> jyfl987: 他烧的都是dsp
<jyfl987> iGnome: 骗人 你几十年前哪里有1000k的
<jyfl987> 烧了几十年 一夜回到解放前
<iGnome> 去年250k。你自己想
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jyfl987> 我说你几十年前
<jyfl987> 你又开始转移话题了
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。我還沒出生呢
<microcai> +
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你还在么？
 * microcai 一夜回到解放前？ 那得多幸福啊！
<jyfl987> 平时就爱吹牛 都几十岁的人了 小孩都有了 还这么爱吹
<iGnome> 2x年总有。
<iGnome> lol
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 唉。没gmail帐号。另外google talk还没搞懂。一个劲变协议xmpp协议。
<iGnome> 这需要吹啥。一直做这工作的
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  (15时23分11秒) kittenpaw: 一代红伶严凤英 “文革”中被开膛剖腹
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: google talk就是xmpp协议
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 不急啊，这个种辩论一般都是没完没了的。从我个人来看个人完整理论体现已经建立了，估计也提高不多。也许能碰到点好资料。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你要不注册个gmail账户吧 不然以后跟人聊天都不好加人
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 给我私聊，我给你做 proxy
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我也不急 我是怕你放弃 这种辩论是要天天来 互相影响的 不是一天两天就能说服的
<asura_> 天天开辩论会～～～～
 * jyfl987 阶级斗争就是要天天讲 街机比赛也得天天举行 辩论那当然是要时时讲了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你又是怎么对付掉 ^k^ 的！
<iGnome> 洗脑嘛。 jyfl987 最喜欢了。典型的xx思想。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 记得你说过，我给忘记了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...有麼？？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你只是不喜欢别人洗你要洗的人的脑
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你打某个敏感词 ^k^ 就滚了
<iGnome> 我洗你的没用
<wml> exit
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不是，是上次 ~k~的bot有漏洞
<iGnome> microcai: 。。你看^k^的源码去。你这迷信的
<JuncoJet> jyfl987 iGnome 在聊什么呢？洗脑？
<iGnome> 计算死机。估计
<iGnome> 这又谁啊
<JuncoJet> iGnome 路人甲
<microcai> XwinX: hi
<microcai> XwinX:  long time no see
<iGnome> jyfl987: 赶紧拉人。 JuncoJet 有兴趣
<XwinX> microcai: ?
<JuncoJet> 上课无聊，进来玩玩
<XwinX> microcai: 你做啥？
<microcai> XwindX:  马甲好
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ XwindX 你的馬甲？？
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<XwindX> 我是手机
<whh> 笔记本跑  Linux 的温度会比跑 Windows 高 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> whh§ 這很正常，，沒有上游硬件的支持
<whh> 那么，在 Windows 下用 virtualbox 跑 Linux 会不会比独立 Linux 的温度低 ？
<xiangfu> whh, 你那在乎温度？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會，，
<palomino|working> 烫手了估计
<whh> 笔记本啊
<xiangfu> whh, linux 干的活比windows 多
<jyfl987> iGnome: kk的源码不顶用 配置里一般屏蔽我
<iGnome> whh: 那是机型支持不好吧。否则说反了。
<xiangfu> whh, 笔记本几年后也用不了了。computer 只是工具。：）
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 有人想了解 开放硬件手机
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你就是妖人，这都被屏蔽。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, who?
<xiangfu> :)
<whh> 如果 cpu 有什么 vt-d 呢？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 上次他们的机器人被我调戏了以后 就都不响应我了 呵呵
<jyfl987> xiangfu: iGnome
<jyfl987> microcai: sikao_lfs挂了？
<whh> 而且对笔记本硬件的 suport 不太好，很郁闷
<iGnome> 我才不要了解，我是来泼水的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我有 vt-x也一樣，不過如果是硬件自帶的風扇調整就沒什麼問題
<xiangfu> iGnome, 你想发解什么？看看GTA04 目前是活跃的项目。还有  OSMOCOM 项目。这个更底层一些 GSM 协议。
<xiangfu> whh, 换个支持好的 ：）
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 额 你们还有 gsm项目？
<sikao_lfs> http://www.bytetest.com/invite.do/language/zho/     唉申请不了啊？我搜索了一下。就这个网址但是申请不了。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 不是我们，我只是知道这个项目。是大牛的项目。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: gmail申请哪里需要这个地址
<iGnome> xiangfu: 我对这没兴趣。是 jyfl987自己吹，我打击他下而已。 lol
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 是那个破解gsm的？
<xiangfu> jyfl987, iptable 整个结构的作者。
<xiangfu> iGnome, :(
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 这样吧？给个申请链接？我好申请
<whh> 啊。。。 sosad
<jyfl987> 你给我邮箱 我给你发个邀请
<iGnome> 做这些，没前途。 jyfl987 说的。 xiangfu
<CyrusYzGTt> 笨啊，， ^k^ 剛纔不在
<jyfl987> iGnome: 是你没前途吧 就赖我
<iGnome> 硬件，就要做成产品。这才有前途。
<xiangfu> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/22286906/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对诗了对诗了
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: google 主页上没有申请账号的连接吗？
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 是google主页上的？
<iGnome> 等芯片掩模厂家，可以像接pcb那样，到处可以定制芯片了，再说。
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 我一直以为是别的东西呢!
<iGnome> 其实现在也是这样的
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> 去 gmail.com 申請
<xiangfu> jyfl987, iGnome 在我youtube 上建了一个CHANNEL： http://www.youtube.com/user/xiangfuliu
<^k^> ⇪ title: xiangfuliu's Channel - YouTube
<xiangfu> 发布 copyleft hardware 视频
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我又不翻墙 你也不搞到 youku上
<iGnome> xiangfu: 翻墙的。麻烦
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 你们这帮人阿 就是太洋化了 完全无视国内民众
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 只有 18 个人买 nanonote :(
<roylez> iGnome: 神，救命...
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，怎麼不在youku.com 或者其它地方發
<microcai> iGnome: 芯片本来就可以定制了啊！
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 国内没有一行代码：（
<iGnome> xiangfu: 倒是 iptabels为啥不加入支持域名转向的。你去帮忙问下作者。
<microcai> iGnome: 你不知道 FPGA ?
<xiangfu> iGnome, send email to him :)
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 阿 那我有幸是那18个人里头的一个？？哈哈
<iGnome> microcai: 这我更清楚。还要你说。
<iGnome> xiangfu: ...不熟悉
<iGnome> roylez: 帮我搞定gdk
<xiangfu> iGnome, just keep send.
<iGnome> xiangfu: 我的中国英文，不好说。
<tenzu> 神说日语的
<iGnome> momo tenzu
<roylez> iGnome: gdp?
<CyrusYzGTt> 神說神語
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 不过我以前就跟你们说过了 你们自己开造硬件就要自己负责商业这些乱七八糟的东西 精力都分散掉了 还不如研究个市面上出货量大的机器 把他给open掉 这样借助庞大的其他消费者买单 以及你们的软件研发力量 黑客也可以买到又便宜 又好玩的硬件
<iGnome> gdp? 罗姐来翻译。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, send email to 'discussion@lists.en.qi-hardware.com' :)
<tenzu> 鸡的屁
<iGnome> tenzu: 赞
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 最近世面上不是有不少 300到500的 jz4760b的板子 那个你们研究研究 刷机成功后 开发哪个成功 肯定好多人来一起玩阿 上次 那个谁 把onda vx747刷成linux都引起二手的onda vx747涨价了 你想想看
<tenzu> iGnome: 谢神
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我发过去也么用 你们想赚钱 就只能自己做
<mofaph> 写跨平台的 GUI 界面，gtk 和 wxwidgets 哪个比较用？
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 我们现在在做 milkymist one.
<iGnome> mofaph: 熟悉哪个用哪个
<ScarletWolf> mofaph: 跨平台还是wxWidgets好吧
<xiangfu> mofaph, QT
<XwinX> xiangfu: qt 好
<CyrusYzGTt> wx
<CyrusYzGTt> gtk
<iGnome> xiangfu: 现在挣钱了没。
<ScarletWolf> mofaph: 当然，QT更加跨平台
<iGnome> XwinX: 你被腐蚀了。
<xiangfu> iGnome, 我们？没有
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> java
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 还是照样小众 我就是要把市面上那些又便宜 又好用的设备给他研究下 放出文档来
<XwinX> gtk 的跨平台就是陀屎
<jyfl987> XwinX: 呵呵
<XwinX> iGnome: 我讨厌跨平台
<iGnome> xiangfu: 哦。投入很多了没。
<iGnome> XwinX: 脱离rf吧。
<jyfl987> XwinX: 这个 对 win32 上的gtk深有体会 不是一坨 简直就是一整个厕所的
<XwinX> iGnome: 去哪里， 你招我啊
<iGnome> 整天qt
<xiangfu> iGnome, 不知道。我是技术。
<iGnome> 我这要写asm的。 XwinX
<iGnome> lol
<XwinX> iGnome: 不会
<iGnome> xiangfu: 哦。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 现在有 jz4770玩么 听说9月份就出货了
<iGnome> XwinX: 那写c的。
<iGnome> 额。斗篷呢？
<XwinX> iGnome:那会一点
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 没有人手啊。而且他们也不开放PM，所以我们打算自己做CPU了。不用他们的了
<iGnome> lerosua: 出来说说，现在干嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 躲家里写代码呢
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 这是为什么我们开发milkymist 的原因。CPU开放：）
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 额 自己做cpu 找台积电么
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 用fpga的话还想赚钱？
<iGnome> 不会吧。不是早就不写没钱的代码了？ xiangfu
<microcai> jyfl987:  。。。 。。
<iGnome> XwinX:
<xiangfu> jyfl987, FPGA,
<lerosua> iGnome: XwinX 今天没写，上午去喝亲戚喜酒了
<mofaph> iGnome: 我两个都不熟悉
<CyrusYzGTt> milky貌似在 boinc有個研究項目
<xiangfu> jyfl987, ：）为什么不赚钱？
<iGnome> mofaph: 那学会再说跨
<mofaph> gtk+ 貌似在 win 下要安装一个运行环境
<jyfl987> xiangfu: intel马上要在atom里内置fpga了 我怕到时候你们还是为他人作嫁
<XwinX> mofaph: 为啥要跨平台
<xiangfu> iGnome, ?
<iGnome> lerosua: 。。纯在家养儿子？
<ScarletWolf> http://roll.sohu.com/20110913/n319202592.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: MeeGo不死!华硕Eee X101上网本已上市(图)-搜狐滚动
<lerosua> iGnome: 是啊。
<iGnome> xiangfu: 发错了。发 XwinX 的。
<iGnome> lerosua: .. 养二儿子？
<jyfl987> lerosua: 造人造人 hohoho
<lerosua> iGnome: 考虑去考个驾照
<XwinX> mofaph: 为了子虚乌有的跨平台功能，牺牲好多性能
<CyrusYzGTt> linuxonly
<iGnome> lerosua: 开车，5个座位，赶紧造3个小孩出来。
<iGnome> mofaph: 看到 XwinX说的没。其实你不如来perl
<lerosua> iGnome: 计委不干掉我啊
<iGnome> lerosua: 现在不太管这个了吧
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你可以全家逃到 ee那去
<lerosua> iGnome: 没生都在管，何况要生三个。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你是当地一霸 当然没有人敢管你了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 不就是罰款
<XwinX> lerosua: 计生办吧， 你还没资格让计委管的
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 我没钱啊
<iGnome> jyfl987: 去你的黄山吧。你不还有祖屋。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 找ee,,賣身給 ee
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我在当地不够资格称霸阿 不然是可以收留阿黄的
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你个妖怪
<tenzu> 让神出钱
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你都官2代啊。怕啥。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你是 妖神
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那么多官 有啥用 猴子都知道 弼马温这种小官没用
<mofaph> 我看到有人评论 gtk+ 的扩展性和架构比较好，而 wxWidgets 的界面是原生的
<mofaph> 关键是哪种比较容易上手？
<lerosua> 最讨厌wxwidget的控件了
<jyfl987> 现在没见过wx的了 有一阵子还挺火热的
<ScarletWolf> mofaph: 如果你学过MFC，那么wxWidgets更容易上手
<iGnome> lerosua: +
<lerosua> jyfl987: 那个flashget的就是用wxwidget写的
<freeflyi1g> 你们为啥不用Qt呢
<iGnome> 还是 cairo画控件最好。
<mofaph> ScarletWolf: 我没有学过那个恶心的 MFC
<freeflyi1g> 这么好的东西
<ScarletWolf> mofaph: 。。。那么两个应该差不多吧，习惯就好
<iGnome> qt像win一样的，包裹太多
<microcai> iGnome:  cairo 包裹更多
<mofaph> 我之前还没有写过界面的代码
<ScarletWolf> freeflyi1g: 自从用gentoo以来，就对qt没什么好感，编译太慢。。。
<iGnome> cairo是两码事。
<iGnome> 底层库，咋比较
<jyfl987> lerosua: 原来现在还有人用flashget
<mofaph> gtk+ 和 wxWidgets 的文档，哪个丰富呢？
<xiangfu> 谁有linux 3.1 的tar 包，共享一下
<microcai> ScarletWolf: 又发现个 Gentoo 党。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我對QT也沒有好感，，QT竟然在 fedora 15連啓動的機會都不給，，crash了，，vlc都不行了
<microcai> xiangfu:  linus 有
<lerosua> jyfl987: 有没有用我不知道，前阵子它发布了linux版本，但下载起来一样没啥速度优势。
<ScarletWolf> microcai: 之前就说过了。。。
<mofaph> 我觉得 gtk+ 最不爽的就是要有运行时环境了
<iGnome> microcai: 。。。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 这你也没有？？？
<lerosua> mofaph: 啥库不需要运行时环境？
<jyfl987> lerosua: 这东西越是用的人多就越好阿
<microcai> iGnome:  原来你就是 freeflyi1g ~
<iGnome> mofaph: 你重点是在win? 那别跨了。直接去win下用ide
<iGnome> microcai: ?
<microcai> iGnome:  you .
<microcai> iGnome:  majia of freeflyi1g
<iGnome> 天，微菜又乱搞了
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 我要tar.gz 包。我的GIT库只有v3.1-rc1
<xiangfu> v3.1-rc2 后面的还没有更新kernel.org 就挂了：（
<CyrusYzGTt> xiangfu§ 去 github找
<mofaph> lerosua: wxWidgets 官网上似乎没有提到专门的运行环境
<mofaph> iGnome: 我不想用 ide
<jyfl987> xiangfu: linus不是迁移到 github去了
<iGnome> mofaph: 其实跨平台，真没劲。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 看来你不看新闻的 果然是一天到晚coding
<lerosua> jyfl987: 那是kernel被黑了，暂时用github顶着
<iGnome> 跨啥。一边开发一个。那边挣钱，这边共享。 mofaph
<jyfl987> lerosua: 但代码确实在阿
<xiangfu> jyfl987, linus 付费了？
<iGnome> 开源的，不需要付费
<xiangfu> jyfl987, linux 的代码有 > 300M 了
<mofaph> iGnome: 我不想在 win 下开发
<xiangfu> ：）
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 谁知道呢 也许他们给他加到 admin组里了
<microcai> xiangfu: 显然的 。
<iGnome> mofaph: ..
<xiangfu> iGnome, 有 300MB 的限制
<XwinX> mofaph: 你说 gtk 控件不是原生的是什么意思？
<iGnome> jyfl987: 夺权？
<XwinX> mofaph: 你指的是在 windows 下吗？
<mofaph> XwinX: 就是有它自己的风格
<XwinX> mofaph: 哪的风格？
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 其实那天我去下kernel 3.0的tar包 官方挂了 我又不想去check git 就去华军下到了 额
<iGnome> mofaph: 啥。就gtk风格嘛。 lol
<XwinX> mofaph: 你是不是说， gtk 在windwos下和windows其它软件的风格不同？［
<microcai> jyfl987:  .... ..
<microcai> jyfl987: 你居然去国内的网站下！
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...
<mofaph> XwinX: 是这样把
<microcai> jyfl987:  md5 校验做了没！
<XwinX> mofaph: 如果是这样， 建议你直接用 mfc 好了， 反正你重点是在windows下
<jyfl987> microcai: 这有啥 用md5sum查下不就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 你不怕嵌入了 某些好玩的東西？？
<iGnome> microcai:  jyfl987很猛的
<microcai> jyfl987: 那你的 md5 是多少？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 有 check嘛
<mofaph> XwinX: MFC 还是不要了……
<mofaph> XwinX: 我没有钱
<iGnome> md5估计比碰撞了。 jyfl987
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 你用的是 kernel.org的check??
<iGnome> lol
<jyfl987> microcai: 我哪里记得 现在我的gmail密码都是sha512生成了 彻底丧失了输入密码的乐趣了
<XwinX> mofaph: mfc 又不用钱?
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那个碰撞还无法做到任意定点内容碰撞阿
<XwinX> mfc 的库是可以再分发的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 额
<iGnome> jyfl987: 说不定，这么重要的内核。有人搞
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 試試 用 sha1驗證
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你踩到我尾巴了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<XwinX> iGnome: 分布式的， 和其它库diff一下就知道了嘛
<mofaph> XwinX: 总要有一个 ide 吧？ide不用钱？
<xiangfu> 3.1 还没有release. 只要rebase 代码到 3.0 上了
<iGnome> XwinX: 只是调侃下 jyfl987嘛。
<microcai> XwinX: 说不定其他的库也被 ... 了
<jyfl987> 那个git 提交的请求太多了 不如 hg的少 但是hg用的人少
<jyfl987> 所以我还是暂时用git
<XwinX> mofaph: 你可以用记事本写的
<mofaph> jyfl987: git 很好啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 你用的软件源不是国内的？
<jyfl987> mofaph: 通信时开的请求次数太多
<microcai> jyfl987: 华军算哪门子源啊。
<iGnome> 国内最大的软件集散地嘛。就像中国银行。
<mofaph> jyfl987: git 最不爽的就是提交到远程时和clone时了
<jyfl987> microcai: 那也只是下载而已
<iGnome> 中国银行算那门子银行嘛。
<microcai> jyfl987: 你怎么知道人家没动过手脚？
<mofaph> XwinX: 可能吧，我还是觉得不想用 MFC
<XwinX> mofaph: 那就用Qt
<XwinX> mofaph: 还自带了一个ide
<iGnome> 带好多ide
<JuncoJet> linux 吓的东西都有协议，不觉得麻烦么
<jyfl987> microcai: 我只能说我md5sum过了 至于你说md5还有碰撞 那我也没办法
<iGnome> win的没协议？ JuncoJet
<microcai> JuncoJet: win 下的东西都有个更恶心的协议，不接受就别安装。
<jyfl987> microcai: gpl难道不是不接受就不允许用？
<iGnome> microcai: lol
<microcai> JuncoJet: 但是你已经买了人家才告诉你还有个协议要接受
<XwinX> microcai: 可以要求退货的
<microcai> iGnome:  :(  怎么可以这样嘲笑
<iGnome> 退钱。
<microcai> XwinX: 退货多麻烦啊
<microcai> XwinX: 其实这已经侵犯了知情权
<mofaph> XwinX: qt 比 gtk+ 和 wxwidgets 好在哪里呢？
<iGnome> microcai: 那还要陪5倍。
<XwinX> mofaph: QT 有 ide
<microcai> iGnome: 恩，赔5倍才行。
<mofaph> XwinX: 我不想用 ide，再说 Code::Block 也是一种 IDE 吧？
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: Qt有macro
<iGnome> qt有nokia支撑的ide qtcreator
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: Qt 有Native look n' feel
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflyi1g§ 求OP
<ScarletWolf> 感觉那个QTCreator功能实在很少啊。。。
<iGnome> 高级货，记得有bug。那布局的时候
<MeaCulpa> wx还要调用OS的gui api
<XwinX> ScarletWolf: 比记事本好
<ScarletWolf> XwinX: 。。。我用vim
<mofaph> XwinX: 我用 emacs
<microcai> 突然觉得精神好了，腿也有劲了 ...
<iGnome> 要ide的，都是骗子做速成软件的。
<XwinX> ScarletWolf: mofaph  emacs vim 都不是ide
<JuncoJet> wx有本地化的控件，比较看好
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你有 OP當然。。
<dabao> 嘿嘿，已经到京啦！
<MeaCulpa> JuncoJet: 相反吧，wx依赖本地api
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 跪求来的。
<JuncoJet> qt使用方便
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 而且也只有2个小时。 ......
<MeaCulpa> JuncoJet: OS上的api一变，wx就要更新
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，看到 了是 freeflyi1g 給的。
<ScarletWolf> XwinX: 无所谓，也不是一定要IDE
<JuncoJet> gtk貌似最快
<XwinX> Qt 名字字母少， 写着比较方便
<iGnome> gtk3
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  2 个小时后我关机回家就米了。
<iGnome> XwinX: perl更少
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 为了保持这个  op , 我觉得再也不关机了。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  :D
<XwinX> iGnome: perl 四个字母
<iGnome> 微菜。。。你这官迷
<XwinX> iGnome: Qt 2个
<iGnome> XwinX: 。。。。 orz
 * microcai 安心码代码去咯
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..
<iGnome> 等下，悄悄的踢了微菜。 roylez
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我也要，，不關機也行，，除了，不能保證不被斷綫
<iGnome> ...
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 但是不以来本地 api 的，做出来的界面似乎与平台格格不入
<microcai> iGnome:  !!!
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> 被发现了
<iGnome> 我是被逼的。 microcai
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 是依赖
<microcai> iGnome:  我都安心码代码去了！
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 跨平台软件往往要统一风格，格格不入很多时候是需要的...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也要 OP
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 再吵 ban 了你
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 不过Qt和gtk这种都有完整的风格可选了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,嗚嗚，，我被屈服了。。
<JuncoJet> …怎么都有op
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  :P
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你妖怪，不能上。
 * microcai 安心码代码去咯
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 爲麼，，？？
<iGnome> microcai: ++
<iGnome> 你不老实。那骂人。
<JuncoJet> 手机党飘过，… 如果我有op 决定24小时不掉线
<iGnome> 当op，要沉默。
<microcai> iGnome:  !!
<iGnome> 。。谁啊
<microcai> iGnome: 又来？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 好吧，，你竟然這麼看我，，傷心，
<iGnome> oops
<iGnome> 哈皮又来，哈皮要我踢你。 CyrusYzGTt
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 但是最麻烦的是，gtk+ 需要一个运行时环境；很多用户机器上都没有默认安装的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 哈皮，，爲麼要踢我。。
<iGnome> 好吧。下次再说
<dabao> 开饭喽！
<iGnome> 我不知道。
<iGnome> 可哈皮躲哪里了？
<JuncoJet> gtk环境应该一般电脑都有吧？
<XwinX> windows 系统哪有gtk带着
<iGnome> XwinX: 说错了吧。
<ScarletWolf> JuncoJet: win下得安装运行时。。。
<iGnome> win连perl都不带。这才是关键。
<XwinX> iGnome: 说啥错？
<xiaocai> 这个没 op 的
<roylez> iGnome: 不带perl的多了去了。我的手机也不带perl啊
<JuncoJet> java开发者，不同平台的 ui是不是也依赖系统的
<xiaocai> 终于敢说话了
<iGnome> mofaph: 记得bcb也要带一个运行环境库
<iGnome> roylez: 。。。。
<iGnome> microcai: 有人挑战你
<JuncoJet> 还是只要有jre就能？
<mofaph> 现在我并不考虑效率
<xiaocai> iGnome: ?
<iGnome> 赶紧出来踢了
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 不麻烦，我机器上就有19个gtk lib
<xiaocai> iGnome: 马甲啦
<iGnome> 。。
<xiaocai> iGnome: 带  op 的不敢乱发言。
<iGnome> 小菜是微菜的马甲。。。。@@@@@@@
 * MeaCulpa windows上面有19个gtk...linux上面只有一个还经常被砍掉
<ScarletWolf> ...
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 普通用户不会安装这些东西呀
<JuncoJet> iGnome bcb可以静态链接到程序中
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 安装包copy一份gtk lib去当前目录即可
<iGnome> JuncoJet: 都打静态包。不难受。。
<xiaocai> mofaph: 你不会 bundle  嘛
<xiaocai> iGnome:  gtk 已经不允许静态编译了
<iGnome> 额。不允许最好。反正我用不上
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 静态链接使最后的安装包太大了把？
<XwinX> lgpl 的，怎么可能充许静态编译
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 即没有浏览器大，有没有浏览器占资源，现在人web app都受得了， gtk算啥...
<ScarletWolf> XwinX: 闭源软件不允许静态链接
<microcai> XwinX: 可以的啊，只要我最终的程序是 gpl 的就可以啊
<XwinX> microcai: 嗯，你又说话了
<JuncoJet> 还是c库最好，写控制台程序
<microcai> XwinX: 还是 pidign 里打字舒服
<XwinX> microcai: 讨厌pidgin
 * microcai 这样舒服多了
<gplfeng> 遇到一个网友,没什么软件项目,就利用sf的资源搭建网站,sf删了他的网站,它就骂sf,还说要攻击sf,真tmd的丢我们中国人的脸
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，有好事没？
<iGnome> nnnd 啥世道。小菜当权。
<microcai> iGnome:  ... ...
<roylez> iGnome: 你丫自找的
<microcai> iGnome: 我就一狗腿子 ...
<iGnome> 取个威猛点的名字嘛。
<microcai> iGnome:  freeflyi1g 不开心了随时 ban
<iGnome> roylez: 。。你紧张啥。说 xiaocai
<JuncoJet> c库有没协议限制？
<billlee> 请问有没有代替 matlab 的自由软件？
<roylez> billlee: 多了去了
<iGnome> microcai: 你天天恭喜下 freeflyi1g，说生崽崽快乐。保证每天你有op。
<iGnome> 说不定，明天就正式op了。
<JuncoJet> 以后只写控制台程序了，省得ui都要协议
<billlee> roylez, 比如说？
<roylez> billlee: 你对兼容度的要求如何？
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 静态链接升级不容易
<iGnome> 话说。哈皮躲哪里了。
<microcai> iGnome:  ... ...
<billlee> roylez, 不高，初学
<microcai> iGnome: 那哪天哈皮不开心了就ban了我
<microcai> iGnome: 你们太人治。
<iGnome> happyaron: ..额。在这哦。
<microcai> iGnome: 太专制。
<iGnome> 。。
<roylez> billlee: 兼容度高就上 octave，不要求兼容度的话，python，ruby，甚至clojure随便来
<iGnome> 不关我事
<sikao_lfs> 呵呵，不好意思，有谁能帮我一下  Pidgin 2.7.11 帐号管理里   选协议是xmpp  用户名是sikaolfs  域是gmail.com  资源是 conference.jaim.at   代理选无    这样还是不能上啊！老是主机未知错误   被墙了？
<microcai4op> ?
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> @@@@
<billlee> roylez, 哦，谢谢呀， python, ruby 这些也行？
<iGnome> 这官迷
<microcai> iGnome: :D
<microcai> iGnome: 不行啊
<iGnome> 没见过你这样的。。。头次
<roylez> billlee: 我以前就用python做过科学计算。python的科学计算的库比ruby的功能多些
<microcai> iGnome: 这个总算挂到一个不会断线的电脑上了
<microcai> iGnome: :D
<microcai> iGnome: 干嘛！ 迷恋一下不行啊 。
<happyaron>  /msg ChanServ deop microcai4op
<iGnome> 好吧。
<happyaron> 这个命令比较有效
<iGnome> happyaron: lol
<microcai> happyaron:  。。。 。。。
<microcai> happyaron: 手下留情啊 。。。。
<happyaron> ：）
<iGnome> 我的更高级。 /cs deop
<microcai> iGnome: ?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 3个success，唉
<microcai> iGnome: 原来你等级比 happyaron 高啊 ！
 * roylez 拜高级神
<microcai> iGnome: 那以后只拍你了。
<iGnome> 命令高级呢
 * microcai 膜拜高级神
<iGnome> 我的等级最低了。就是被狒狒害的
<iGnome> 本来好高级的。
<roylez> freeflyi1g: .
<microcai> iGnome: 我最低。
<iGnome> 你还不是真op嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<freeflyi1g> roylez: what
 * adam8157 你们在干什么啊?
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 16:27 <         iGnome > 我的等级最低了。就是被狒狒害的
<iGnome> roylez: 又挑
<iGnome> 这家伙。 lol
<microcai> adam8157:  领导们在争权夺利
<iGnome> 我以前的op号多好。
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 娃生了没啊？
 * iGnome momo roylez
<adam8157> 有我的份么
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 没呢，生了那还有时间在这里啊
<adam8157> roylez: 还有一周左右
<microcai> freeflyi1g:  恭喜 ....
<roylez> freeflyi1g: hmmm...
<adam8157> roylez: 我猜
<iGnome> 生了，就喂奶粉去了
<freeflyi1g> microcai: thx
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 等孩子生了我帮你manage ...
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 2.0尚未release...
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 等孩子生了我帮你manage . channel .
<freeflyi1g> lol
<iGnome> microcai:
<XwinX> microcai: 你还真是官迷啊
<microcai> XwinX: 废话，谁不爱当管啊。
<microcai> XwinX: 废话，谁不爱当官啊。
<adam8157> microcai: 我不爱当官
<adam8157> microcai: 我不爱当官
<XwinX> microcai: 有好处的官才爱当
<microcai> XwinX: 我还是财迷呢。
<iGnome> 。
<XwinX> microcai: 你当这个官有好处吗，有人给你送礼吗？
<microcai> XwinX: 没
<iGnome> 嗯。我们应该让正直的 XwinX 上去。
<XwinX> microcai: 那你还哭喊着要当？
<microcai> XwinX: 起码这句话很有威慑力 "stop， 否则ban掉"
<iGnome> 把微菜换下来。
<XwinX> microcai: 嗯，和城管一个心理
<iGnome> 额，应该让斗篷上去。他天天有空。
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: fcitx-4.1的ppa有了吗
<microcai> XwinX:  :D
<microcai> XwinX: 这是正常心里。
<iGnome> 不正常。 microcai
<alpha080>  my gentoo is dead
 * adam8157 求永久op
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 没，昨天才刚又继续弄
<XwinX> microcai: 你就是一个城管
<microcai> iGnome: ?  你有等级了，自然站着说话不腰疼啦
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 在合并包
<happyaron> adam8157: 找ff求
<iGnome> happyaron: 你几时也开始养崽崽？
<happyaron> iGnome: 没啊
<microcai> iGnome: 比如，你很可能马上就 deop  我了。
<microcai> iGnome: 严重的 ban
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉啊, 周六演讲啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 啥演讲？
<iGnome> microcai: 才不会。我不管别人事情的
<roylez> adam8157: ...芙蓉？
<iGnome> happyaron: 赶紧啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 北交大什么的?
<adam8157> happyaron: 看领导的自觉性
<microcai> iGnome: 你都不管干嘛要 op ... op 就是管人的 :D
<happyaron> iGnome: 。。。
<iGnome> microcai: 比如 CyrusYzGTt骂人。我才管。
<happyaron> adam8157: 好多sfd啊
<iGnome> happyaron: ... 咋不积极点嘛。生崽崽好玩的。
<adam8157> happyaron: 参加有情侣联合演讲的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我都是 ，罵你 。。
<iGnome> 你看。
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 赞，好了我就换了
<microcai> iGnome:  ... ...
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 中文版里的输入法可以换成这个 lol
<happyaron> iGnome: 。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: bjgug的那个，我也不知道在哪
<iGnome> 额。这么喜欢fcitx。那词频好差的。 freeflyi1g
<microcai> iGnome:  人家才高中生
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 赞
<adam8157> happyaron: 北交大
<happyaron> iGnome: 用googlepinyin和sunpinyin嘛
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<XwinX> iGnome: fcitx 好
<iGnome> 那麻烦了嘛。
<iGnome> 反正词频太差了。
<XwinX> iGnome: 啥词频？
<iGnome> 词频调整啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 干嘛要调整？
<mofaph> 现在我还是先试试 wxwidgets 吧
<iGnome> 调的常用词到最后面去了。搞过几次。
<adam8157> roylez: 写过抓qunar之类网站飞机票的脚本么...
<roylez> XwinX: fcitx最烦的就是它老改我的配置文件
<roylez> adam8157: 没，坐不起飞机
<microcai> roylez:  ... 用 ibus 吧
<XwinX> iGnome: roylez fcitx 越升级越不好了
<microcai> roylez: 干干净净
<adam8157> roylez: - -!
<iGnome> roylez: 配置也改？
<roylez> iGnome: 恩
<XwinX> iGnome: 啥叫常用的， 啥叫不常用的？
<iGnome> 不会吧
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 你搞的那个手写的算法哪里来的
<happyaron> 变英语配置了
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 自己写的啊
<iGnome> XwinX: 。。。你。。
<iGnome> 等你碰到再说。 XwinX
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 算法
<XwinX> iGnome: 我碰不到
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 自己写的啊。
<XwinX> iGnome: 我又不开调频
<iGnome> ..
<XwinX> iGnome: 而且重码很少
<XwinX> iGnome: 一天遇不到几个
<iGnome> 你五笔。。。
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 算法本身是你自己的？
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 你说 zennia 啊！ :D 准确率还不如我自己写的。
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 有2个。
 * adam8157 满嘴跑火车
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 一个是调用的 zennia . 一个是自己写的。
<XwinX> roylez: fcitx 还有一个不好， 占住了好多快捷键
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 给咱说说你自己的思路啊
<XwinX> roylez: 有几个还去不掉
<roylez> XwinX: 你用emacs的吧？
<XwinX> roylez: 不是 vim
<roylez> XwinX: o...
<roylez> XwinX: 我没什么感觉
<microcai> ..
<XwinX> roylez: 比如 ctrl+L
<microcai> pidign crashed
<microcai> freeflyi1g:  what's  the last word ?
<iGnome> XwinX: 我要狂拼。你搞过来吧。
<XwinX> alt+开头的还有好多
<XwinX> iGnome: 你要狂拼做啥，公司都倒了， 代码不知道去哪里了
<iGnome> XwinX: 你当时没偷偷留一份代码？
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 你用的pidgin上的irc？
<iGnome> 然后gpl
<iGnome> lol
<XwinX> iGnome: 我是那种人嘛， 离职后，我就删掉了我备份的svn库
<iGnome> XwinX: 造福千万家嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 不干这事
<microcai> freeflyi1g: yes, pidgin
<iGnome> 前句是: 牺牲你一个。 XwinX
<XwinX> iGnome: 我不想牺牲
<microcai>  还好 op 转给了马甲 .
<mofaph> XwinX: 倒闭的话，可以考虑开源啊
<iGnome> 牺牲一次嘛
<XwinX> mofaph: 我不是老板， 不是我能决定的
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 思路就是 T9 笔画输入法嘛
<iGnome> 94， 强制开源
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 手机上一般都用的，你懂的。 5个笔画的那种输入法。
<iGnome> microcai: 连笔怎么办
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 看我是多么的有先见知名啊
<mofaph> XwinX: 公司都倒闭了，还封闭代码？
<XwinX> mofaph: 是啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..好吧。。
<microcai> iGnome: 鼠标写。本来想支持手写板的，可惜我没有手写板。
<microcai> iGnome: 连笔不支持
<microcai> iGnome:  ... 我就一个 SB .. 怎么知道连笔识别这种高级算法....
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> 我就说嘛。思路就是 T9 笔画输入法。。连笔就死掉
<mofaph> XwinX: 在国内，开源吃力不讨好
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 在？
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 在
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 一直在。折腾gtalk呢。。。。。。
<mofaph> 我一直想知道，gtalk 的源码有没有开源？
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: windows 下的 gtalk?
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 从android里扣个出来看看
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 汉王的
<microcai> freeflyi1g:  android 上我还想弄个输入法呢
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 可惜没有啊
<XwinX> microcai: android 上我用百度输入法
<microcai> freeflyi1g: moto 自带的输入法刷机后就没了 555 555
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 是Pidgin 2.7.11 下的。另外我还尝试了一下 http://code.google.com/p/talkmm/downloads/list 这个项目。但是编译缺Expat尽管我安装了。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Downloads - talkmm - Gtalk for linux base on libjingle - Google Project Hosting
<microcai> XwinX: 宁可没中文输入，不使用国产输入法。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 哦
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  pidign 默认就有 gtalk .. 安什么插件啊
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: talkmm, 这个名字怎么这么熟..
<XwinX> lerosua: 你的那个 ?
<XwinX> microcai: 我用五笔， 国外输入法没有五笔啊
<microcai> XwinX: 有啊
<XwinX> lerosua:
<sikao_lfs> microcai 不是装插件。但是我用Pidgin 2.7.11 不成功。
<microcai> XwinX:  scim-wubi , ibus-wubi
<XwinX> lerosua: 你有用户了，快提供技术支持
<lerosua> XwinX: 呃
<microcai> lerosua: å¿«
<sikao_lfs> microcai 所以换个工具试试。但是有问题
<XwinX> microcai: android 上有这些？
<lerosua> microcai 快啥
<microcai> lerosua: 做开源最缺的就是 user
<XwinX> microcai: 而且我讨厌 scim ibus
<microcai> XwinX: 这 ... ...
<XwinX> microcai: 又大又慢的玩意
<microcai> XwinX:  android 啊。 用 moto 的就是了嘛
<XwinX> microcai: 我没 moto
<microcai> XwinX: 再说了， android 那种小键盘用wubi折腾啊
<microcai> !4w
<XwinX> microcai: 不用五笔我用啥 ？
<sikao_lfs> microcai Pidgin 2.7.11 帐号管理里   选协议是google talk  用户名是sikaolfs  域是gmail.com     代理选无    这样还是不能上啊！老是主机未知错误
<microcai> Oicebot: 你死了？
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 换 DNS
<sikao_lfs> microcai 我使用的是8.8.8.8 和8.8.4.4
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  ... .. 好吧。
<ScarletWolf> sikao_lfs: google dns?
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 你是毛派的怎么会知道  8.8.8.8
<microcai> ScarletWolf: 你指导一下哈
<ScarletWolf> ...
<sikao_lfs> microcai 你没搞错吧？知识方面无界限吧？
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 怎么没有，难道你没听说过 gfw 吗？
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 你不如定制个Ubuntu, 自带翻墙工具，肯定能火
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  ... 那你说，为何五毛不知道XX ？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 这就是界限
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 火之前你就进局了。
<freeflyi1g> microcai: lol
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 你在新浪现在做啥呢
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 做视频
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 这个时间还能泡irc
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 类似这个 http://www.hdcloud.com/
<freeflyi1g> microcai: sina真不错啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: HD Cloud - Video Transcoding In The Cloud
<microcai> freeflyi1g:  .. 那跟你换好了 .....
<XwinX> microcai: 快去删帖去
<microcai> XwinX:  ... 我做的和sina的东西没有联系。
<microcai> XwinX: 这个是云平台。和weibo 都没有关系。
<XwinX> microcai: 嗯，删了就和sina没关系了
<microcai> XwinX: 这东西是拿来卖服务的。
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 没那水平啊
<microcai> XwinX:  sina 自用很少，基本上就是提供云服务。
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 你有 ~~~~
<microcai> freeflyi1g: can* 公司你都进去了
<microcai> freeflyi1g: 水平一定够
<XwinX> microcai: sina 也很少删自己的帖嘛
<GNUdog> microcai, can*...
<GNUdog> Canon 就这样被你通配上去了
<microcai> GNUdog:  。。。 名字太长了嘛，没办法
<microcai> .oicebot
<microcai> .oicebot hhi
<microcai> .oicebot hi
<microcai> .oicebot off
<microcai> .oicebot on
<microcai> Oicebot:  hi
<microcai> Oicebot:  AI 不是开了么！！ 怎么没反应！
<tenzu> 似乎是被我+b了
<happyaron> tenzu: 没
<tenzu> happyaron: 有人-b了?
<tusooa> !rppk ten
<microcai> tenzu: me
<microcai> tenzu: 我要你带我出国的，当然给你 -b 了
<tenzu> microcai: 呸
<microcai> tenzu:   马上 -q  了你
<microcai>  /mode +q tenzu
<tenzu> ...
<microcai> microcai4op:  help .  q 了 tenzu
<sikao_lfs> microcai 对了使用Pidgin 玩gtalk需要反墙吗？他是被墙的吧？
<adam8157> tenzu: ^_^
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 不需要吧
<tenzu> gtalk要翻墙了?
<tusooa> .
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 不用翻墙
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 用xchat當管理員，更好的
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 不过受到干扰，有时连不上，有时掉线
<wml> gtalk被需要翻墙了
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 记得用ssl加密登录
<sikao_lfs> microcai 我Pidgin是这样设置的。基本里 用户名sikaolfs  域名 gmail.com 资源 pidgin 密码输入正确。高级里 选择安全性是可能时使用加密  连接服务器 conference.jaim.at
<sikao_lfs> 代理无.
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  。。。 是必须加密。
<microcai> 连接服务器空白。
<tenzu> ScarletWolf: 我都忘了我开了没
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ??
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  恩，我得登录到 vps 上，哪里永远不断线
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ... ...
<sikao_lfs> microcai 终于搞正确了。。。。。唉 全是某教程指导错误。
<sikao_lfs> 我登录上去了。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 不错误你们都上了gtalk怎么办？ D 还怎么监控？！
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Guest50693> 传说中gtalk中文的不加密信息吧
<ScarletWolf> Guest50693: 从来不用中文的gtalk客户端
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，懷疑是 google跟天朝交易的結果
<Guest50693> 我也是，用gmail的
<Guest50693> 但中文信息不加密，我去
<microcai> Guest50693: 如果到 google.cn 下的中文客户端， yes
<CyrusYzGTt> 所以 google在天朝獲得了一年的牌照
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 看wiki说，好像除了英文，其他语言都没加密
 * adam8157 中文版不加密, 英文版加密
<Guest50693> 一提google就纠结＝。＝＝
<Guest50693> 其实是提天朝太纠结了
<sikao_lfs> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/configure-pidgin-for-google-talk.html    就是这个教材害了我。我一直添连接的服务器。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Pidgin 连接 Google Talk 的配置 — LinuxTOY
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 嗯，除了 美國
<Guest50693> 现在大家都怎么fuck gfw啊，ssh?
 * tenzu 觉得这里是有log的
 * CyrusYzGTt 這裏一直記錄log
<microcai> Guest50693:  see 我共享的一个代理。
<CyrusYzGTt> 全球同步發行 log..是個好的irc 微博
<tenzu> 我好像选了ssl
<wml> 我想问下，tenzu那个觉得是不是用的 /SAY 命令？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 你登入不會被監聽，可是。irc裏面就就那不是加密的，，
<microcai> Guest50693:  https://secrethallway.com/
<tenzu> wml: /me
<wml> tenzu: 哦，谢谢
<tlze> 请问小菜问题：ssh -D 运行后，怎么停止？ 谢谢大家
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 有cloak会怎么样?
<CyrusYzGTt> ^C
<tlze> 没效
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ..可是你現在的談話也會被 log 同步出去
<Guest50693> exit
<tenzu> tlze: ctrl+C停不下来?
<Guest50693> logout
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 这个我知道,反正说了就得负责
<CyrusYzGTt> quit
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 應該說是，無論如果就負當時的責任，過期就不負責。。有保質期，，我思想每天都在變
<sikao_lfs> 回头上来，晚上会来报道。886
<microcai> tlze: killall ssh
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 如果这里有签名的话应该挂签名里
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 貌似可以的，支持perl插件，，可以用perl的gpg模塊
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我是說的是 xchat..不是 erc那個。。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 没怎么用过xchat,只会irssi
<adam8157> GNUdog: 怎么查一个文件所在的包, yum
<tlze> 谢谢大家 ctrl+C 可以，只不过是过一段一时才断。
<tlze> 刚才操作了，出去打了人电话回来就中断了。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ rpm -qf patch
<GNUdog> adam8157, rpm -q 也许
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ rpm -qf patch
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai_op§ ...'
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 这个叫权利的传递。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 就和旧社会老大给儿子传位一样
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我这可是在 vps 上用 screen 登录的，呵呵 。
<tenzu> microcai: 你会注册一堆马甲传递op么?
<microcai> tenzu: 不需要注册啊
<microcai>  tenzu直接上就是了
 * microcai 马上5点，准备下班ing 
<jyfl987> tenzu: 好idea
<tenzu> jyfl987: hi 马甲小王子
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 是先 禪讓 再有 。。
<GNUdog> microcai, 羡慕5点下班的
<microcai> GNUdog: 我 6点。
<Guest50693> 我也6点
<GNUdog> microcai, 继续羡慕
<microcai> ^k^ 走咯！～～～
 * tenzu 表示可以不来上班
<microcai> 大家刷屏～
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> 怎么走的。。。
<tenzu> 竟然只split了两个
<tenzu> 看来兔嫂和kk有不可告人的秘密
<microcai> tusooa: 原来你也是 bot
<GNUdog> adam8157, 知道 libmnl 是什么鬼东西么？
<adam8157> GNUdog: A minimalistic Netlink library
<GNUdog> adam8157, 有链接么？
<adam8157> GNUdog: libmnl is a minimalistic user-space library oriented to Netlink developers.
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://netfilter.org/projects/libmnl
<^k^> ⇪ title: netfilter/iptables project homepage - The netfilter.org "libmnl" project
<GNUdog> adam8157, 还真是一家亲
<adam8157> GNUdog: 一堆user space的工具
<adam8157> GNUdog: just yum info libmnl
<microcai> microcai_op:  5555 你怎么这么不稳定！！！
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我这里 yum 不到啊
<microcai> microcai_op:  滚！
<microcai> microcai_op:  滚！
<microcai> microcai_op:  滚！
<adam8157> GNUdog: rp
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你开 epel 的包了吧
<microcai> adam8157:  CyrusYzGTt 开心了吧你们！
<microcai> adam8157: 诶
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我最小化安装的, 不知道epel是啥
<adam8157> microcai: 啥?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: EPEL是在RHEL里使用fedora的包
<microcai> adam8157: 没 op 了
<adam8157> GNUdog: ScarletWolf  我是fedora 15...
<wujie> fedora15，^_^
<GNUdog> adam8157, 擦你
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 那就不用EPEL啊
<wujie> 我也是fedora
 * GNUdog RHEL 多好用的系统
 * microcai 开始心神不定中
<microcai> tusooa: 你把 ^k^ 也加到我的频道吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯。。對了fedora 15能用 epel的源麼？？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 本来就有，有用么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 有些包 ，，fedora沒有，而epel有。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 那你还不如开rpmfusion这样的第三方软件源
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 我開了，，還有 其他的也開了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ pool guy
<wujie> google talk 有人在线不
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  :(
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈。。暫時高興
<wujie> google 求好友
<tenzu> G+上都是好基友
<wujie> 求好友啊
<ScarletWolf> ...
<wujie> 说下UD
<wujie> ID
<wujie> 在线不
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥啊.....
<wujie> google talk 求ID
<tolbkni> wujie: tolbkni#gmail.com
<wujie> 在线不
<tolbkni> wujie: 在线
<wujie> 问一下Empathy怎么加人
<tolbkni> wujie: ……不清楚，现在在 Windows 下，用 Instantbird
<wujie> 哦。我试下啊
<wujie> linux还有什么聊google talk的啊
<tolbkni> wujie: Empathy找不到？
<wujie> 额
<wujie> Empathy显示登录了，但没群组
<wujie> my ID :wj374121969@gmail.com
<CyrusYzGTt> 你的QQ號，，？？
<wujie> google talk
<wujie> 鸡套子(google talk)求好友
<archl> 不知道。
<tolbkni> wujie:  加你了
<archl> 用 gmail罢了。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<alpha080> 庞德（主）立功了~
<jarod_chen> clear
<tolbkni> so quiet.
<archl> tolbkni:  keep silence.
 * caleb- keep silence
<martist> Hello World
<martist> 有人在吗？
<martist> Hello
<^k^> martist, 好  ㍫ 
<wml> 有人...
<martist> 你好～ 没想到还真的能遇到说话的人～
<martist> 刚用上irc，不大懂～呵呵。
 * wml 说irc很简单的
<martist> 我对irc是什么，还蛮陌生的…… 话说，他是怎样一个机制？服务器架哪呢？
<archl> martist: . you are using services from FreeNode.Net.
<martist> 哦…… Danke schoen!
<roylez_> martist: 还记得当年的263聊天室吗，那就是irc
<archl> roylez_ 主席！
<martist> 主席？！  哪？！ 敬礼！
<wml> roylez_是论坛上的金胖子吗？
<roylez_> wml: ...
<roylez_> wml: 我就发了那么几个贴，你都认得了
<wml> roylez_: 你的头像有特点
<roylez_> wml: 恩，那头像值3万个帖子
<martist> 额…… 谈点题外话， 我是用Ubuntu登到这的，这有Ubuntu用户吗？
<roylez_> martist: 难说呢....我是用arch登到这里的
<wml> martist: 我觉得这里ubuntu用户并不多，但Linux用户是很多的，Debianer
<martist> 恩…… 我是linux新鸟，基本还是盲人。
<wml> martist: 你要是到ubuntu论坛去看看，那里基本被arch党占了
<wujie>  empathy不能视频，求解
<martist> 我都不知到empathy还能视频……
<wujie> 你out了
<martist> 刚听你们说起，才知道arch……
<martist> 见谅见谅，我不是out，是基本没in过……
<archl> wujie: 升级吧。
<wml> wujie: empathy很久前就不装了
<wujie> 升级到3.0.2版了
<wujie> 现在就是用empathy跟你们聊IRC的
<archl> roylez_ http://imgur.com/ZnDxE 。;)
<^k^> ⇪ title: imgur: the simple image sharer
<martist> 请教下，arch有哪些优点？或者说相比ubuntu呢？
<wujie> arch没ubuntu省心
<archl> martist: 一直更新，需要设置很多。
<roylez_> archl: 嘛玩意阿？
<wml> martist: 现在先用ubuntu熟悉Linux吧，arch是什么以后在说也不迟
<archl> roylez_ 我睡了大半年的睡袋。
<wujie> fedora也是个选择
<martist> 恩，这样也好。
<martist> 最近在学习朋友体会哦哪
<archl> PCLinuxOS
<martist> 最近在开始学习python，可是有些没有头绪……
<martist> 不知道有没有人能谈谈学习心得。
<roylez_> archl: ... 你就用这个过日子？
<wwliu> martist: 怎么没头绪法呢？
<archl> roylez_ 床不舒服啊。。。越贵的床垫越软。。。
<wml> archl: 自己买木头打一个床
<archl> roylez_ 那破床垫 $300 像蹦床一样
<martist> 几方面问题吧，一方面是边看书边学，一是学着学着不知道要拿来干嘛。
<roylez_> archl: 300，唉，澳洲的物价就是坑死人的
<martist> 还有就是，也怀疑自己看书一章一掌学的方法是否是对的？？
<alpha080> martist: 偶们是同学啊
<martist> 啊？怎么说
<alpha080> 谁推荐个kindle的套套啊？
<alpha080> 淘宝看晕了= =
<alpha080> 偶也刚学python
<wml> martist: 你要对某人说话的话，你可以先打某人的名字，然后用tab补全
<martist> wml: 感谢指点。
<roylez_> martist: 不要想着干什么。该玩什么玩什么。遇到问题，拿python搞定，几次下来就熟了。
<wujie> ma hello
<wujie>  - mayli - mao1 - martist - hello
<roylez_> martist: 比如说，我去年春节写过脚本专门去刷百姓网的二手卧铺票...
<martist> roylez:恩，很实用的一个案例。
<martist> roylez_: 我第一次接触编程，觉得还是有点茫然，呵呵。
<roylez_> martist: 实在没事做，把vim好好学学，vi用舒服了写东西有快感
<wujie> 第一次编程是编译内核
<zXsl> 我这是刚学python
<martist> 几位前辈是否能推荐一两本书，虽然知道靠书不能顶用，但还是渴求能有比较容易接近的这方面的书。
<jarod_chen> 这个不是ubuntu的频道么
<jarod_chen> 感情大家都跑这里来了
<zXsl> martist：我也是用的ubuntu登录的
<martist> zXsl: ^^
<jarod_chen> 我用的  mac下的textual登陆的
<zXsl> martist：也是刚学python
<wujie> mac的终端真蛋疼
<martist> zXsl: 你学得如何了？我有一阶段处于停滞了。。。
<zXsl> martist：和你一样哦迷茫
<jarod_chen> 谁说mac的终端蛋疼了
<roylez_> martist: 书嘛....我当年花了500买了本《python scripting for computational sciences》，我其实不是主要想学python的，我只是想用。后来就没读过python的书了，需要什么都是网上搜
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯fedora15的飄過
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: cc
<martist> roylez_: 恩……知道了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 主席，我想問問，，怎麼保護局域網被監聽的危險，，我不是說國域網，，是家庭局域網
<alpha080> 要不我们搞个#python-zh 吧？
<alpha080> 反正这么多人
<CyrusYzGTt> 支持 python,,
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道
<jarod_chen> 好的 啊 我今天只搜到  python-tw
<martist> alpha080: 支持
<jarod_chen> 害我去那边窝了半天
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 无线别让人上了就好
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 可是，，那個魂淡 會 修改MAC進來。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 别人上了你家无线，再用metasploit来一下，太危险
<wujie> 求能视频的IM
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: wpa2
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 嗯嗯
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: mac过滤没用阿
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 是 wpa/wpa2
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 嗯，
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 这都被破了？
<martist> 弱弱地说一句，我不知到怎么在irc里建聊天室……
<archl> wujie: gmail
<wujie> gmail？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我都MAC過濾啓動了
<wujie> 求同志
<archl> wujie:  XMPP  pidgin vs empathy
<jarod_chen> mac  用白名单 除了自己的 全部禁止就完了
<martist> 求同志？！！！！
<wujie> ID
<martist> 额…………
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: wpa2一般来说就够了。mac过滤没用
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..嗯，，TKIP+AES雙重加密
<archl> martist:  随意加入一个就建立了。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 可是，一樣被破了。。
<martist> archl: 哦……
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 改个密码吧。哪里有这么好破的wpa2
<archl> martist:  /j #ubuntupn 就建立了 #ubuntupn
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 如果你再被破，你干脆周围贴广告拜他为师
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我的密碼都 18位了，，我有時輸入密碼都煩死了
<martist> 刚才哪位兄台打算建python-zh的？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 好idea
<jarod_chen> 谁会建的赶紧建下
<CyrusYzGTt> jarod_chen§ 我建立了個臨時的，，你來看看
<archl> jarod_chen: 直接 /j #python-zh
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 不對，我的密碼已經設置到 19位，，不是18位
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<archl> Cy
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 是不是键盘记录软件 :D
<martist> #python-zh建好了，希望大侠们有时间也上来指点指点！感谢！
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 不過也貌似很正常，我登錄別人家的上網，，別人登錄我家的，，貌似我佔便宜，，我家才1MB/s
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: .....
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§  有可能，不過linux怎麼查看這個是記錄程式
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 麼事??
<archl> 不懂
<wujie> w
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 別人家的 3MB/s
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 咱这里10m
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 魔都的唯一一点点福利了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..魔都的，果然是天朝唯一的宜居城市
<zkwlx> 帅哥们，帮我看看我终端的字怎么都挤到一块了，我用的文泉译正黑，而且上边的中文貌似也有点虚
<zkwlx> http://imagebin.org/172240
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 不過 陪都 滬市 也不錯 還有 渝市
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ..用way 的 unbit纔是控制檯用的
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 宜居个屁...
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt:  貌似我换哪个字体都是间距有问题....
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 天朝電視臺說的
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 那就不知道了，，我用wqy,macrohei
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt:  哦...
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 嗯，這是我在fedora的經驗，
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt:  我也改微米黑了，挺不错！谢了啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 嗯嗯
<jarod_chen> 微软雅黑不是蛮好的么
<CyrusYzGTt> 那是有授權協議的，，以前是正版的M$可以在本電腦用，，
<jarod_chen> CyrusYzGTt: 授权协议??? 有什么关系么？
<iGoogle> 鸡同鸭讲。
<martist> …… 好好说嘛……
<CyrusYzGTt> jarod_chen§ 嗯嗯，看來你沒有看過M$安裝時候出現的協議
<CyrusYzGTt> 不說了，，
<jarod_chen> CyrusYzGTt:  从来盗版 从DOS开始
<CyrusYzGTt> jarod_chen§ 我盜版的系統貌似從win3.1之後開始，，
<wml> 只用过盗版的xp
<jarod_chen> CyrusYzGTt：  都是老同志了么  现在改用Mac了  不过准备其他电脑都黑苹果
<CyrusYzGTt> jarod_chen§ ,,現在的新電腦有正版win7..+上fedora就是，，我是XP正式用fedora的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你电脑 16G 内存，是  8Gx2 ?
<jarod_chen> CyrusYzGTt:  我有的第一个正版xp是 我买华硕笔记本电脑时送的 不过时家庭版 我觉得不爽 就删掉了 装了盗版的xp 专业版
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 还是 4Gx4 ?
<jarod_chen> 16Gb  真羡慕
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 4Gx4 剛好
<CyrusYzGTt> jarod_chen§ 嗯嗯，，
<iGoogle> 蛋疼的才用16G。专门编译用的。
<martist> 额…… 有点大
<iGoogle> 打仗去
<jarod_chen> CyrusYzGTt:  偶mbp上只有 1066 的8G三星金条
<microcai> jarod_chen:  8G 单挑内存要 2k一条呢
<jarod_chen> microcai: 4*2
<CyrusYzGTt> jarod_chen§ 我是被騙買的，，88吃飯去
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jarod_chen> microcai: 笔记本上用
<microcai> freeflying: 我的 op 不见了 ... ...
<wujie> http://v.ku6.com/film/index_129920.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 青春期 - 在线观看 - 酷6云中剧场视频
<crose_> 青春期……
<jarod_chen> @^k^ : 恶心到一塌糊涂的电影
<wujie> 赵亦欢不错啊
<jarod_chen> 我推荐你们看  娜塔莉的情人
<jarod_chen> 带劲多了
<jarod_chen> 韩国棒子拍的3的情色片
<jarod_chen> 没人回我 都是去看片了
<crose_> ……
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 这里超级精彩啊
<jarod_chen> microcai:  ???!!!!
<wml> 我是在看日本动漫
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:14:29)
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  hi
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 幹麼？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 超级精彩的讨论啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ... ..??
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  sikao_lfs 在我们的频道的精彩演讲啊
<xiyuemu> 什么演讲？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 剛纔在這？？
<microcai> xiyuemu: 论文革的无比正确性。
<jarod_chen> what??? !!!!
<jarod_chen> 哪个频道??!!!
<jarod_chen> microcai: ??
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，不過在我找到的資料是 好30% 壞60%
<wml> 居然有人说文革正确...
<jarod_chen> 文革的残毒余孽
<jarod_chen> 毛左分子
<xiyuemu> ubuntu有没有必要安装A卡的专有驱动啊？我的只是普通显卡
<martist> a卡？
<jarod_chen> 两种人 一种时毛时代的遗老遗少  另外一类不了解历史的白痴
<jarod_chen> ati？
<wml> xiyuemu: 你是a卡吗？
<xiyuemu> 恩，ATI。安装专有驱动以后各种麻烦，如果性能上没有多少区别我还是用开源驱动好里
<wml> xiyuemu: 我倒是一直装专有驱动的，只不过不是从源里，是自己下载的。
<tenzu> microcai: 频道地址
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 讓 sikao_lfs 臨時建立個channel來演講
<jarod_chen> 不是 乌有之乡上那帮白痴吧？？
<xiyuemu> 乌有最近开始搞传销了
<xiyuemu> 首页上放了好几个大广告，说是帮红友致富
<jarod_chen> xiyuemu: 他们都可以去尼泊尔待着去了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • qq rpm j解压 之后 使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345073 qq rpm版 解压之后 就可以像 window 的绿色软件 一样使用 但最小化之后 就找不到来 本人今天才尝试 不知到 再次怎打开？！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 菜鸟neal — 2011-09-13 20:17
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 來啊， xiyuemu  jarod_chen 要跟你探討問題，，注意她們也不能對你人身攻擊
<jarod_chen> 她们？？？
<jarod_chen> CyrusYzGTt: 她们？？？
<microcai> tenzu:  CyrusYzGTt 是 xmpp 的频道
<xiyuemu> 这里有妹子？
<microcai> tenzu: 就在 linuxcn 啊，你来过的
<CyrusYzGTt> jarod_chen§ ..嗯嗯，， 她們=他們=它們
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..不去，，gtalk的比這不安全
<jarod_chen> 反正是阉货是吧？
<tenzu> microcai: 哭死了,回了家就没了
<jarod_chen> CyrusYzGTt: ??
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 服务器不在 google
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 自己搭建的服务器， xmpp 罢了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..那是誰的，不會是你們 給 sikao_lfs 的陷阱吧
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: yes
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你們這是 誘惑犯罪。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 聽到 microcai 說了嗎，，趕快例外
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 是 jyf1987 做的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 哦，是官二代做的，，難怪。。
<wml> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 貌似有人被嚇跑了。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: who ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ wml
<dumb1224> what's happened?
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來我也要被嚇跑。。
<jarod_chen> 无聊的一帮人
<CyrusYzGTt> 我去 #blackhat 看看。。被嚇跑中
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現 blackhat的人都走了。。
<yunfan> 开始 lfs 6.8
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 桌面貌似是 blfs吧
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我没屏幕 要桌面做啥
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 好吧，，圍觀
<xiyuemu> 没屏幕才叫彻底的盲打。。
<yunfan> 没屏幕的只是主机
<CyrusYzGTt> 這就 摸黑作業
<wujie> 谁要看电影的
<wujie> http://movie.qjwm.com/folder-0-t-d-2-movie
<CyrusYzGTt> wujie§ 嗯嗯，不過我不去你那個網站
<xiyuemu> http://bt.neu6.edu.cn
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 廣告都做到這裏了??
<jarod_chen> 只用电驴 不用bt
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，只用 mldonkey
<microcai> freeflying: give me op
<yunfan> 诶 连 lfs里的vim都 7.3了 我还在用7.2的fls
<microcai> freeflying: 有广告 bot , 我要 ban ....
<yunfan> vim
<microcai> yunfan: sikao_lfs 怎么样？ 感觉怎么样？
<tenzu> 纳尼...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 刚才谁发的广告？！
<yunfan> microcai: 你地机会来了 麻烦你踢了 tenzu ee
<yunfan> microcai: 还有主席
<tenzu> yunfan: 先把你kickban了
<if_else> 各位兄台，shell 中 \134 专义字符是代表什么？谢谢
<yunfan> tenzu: hoho
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 刚才谁你发的广告？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ wujie xiyuemu
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ wujie xiyuemu
<jarod_chen> \134  是 \
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么 ban 人？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不過她們 發完就自己下了
<xiyuemu> 喂喂喂。。。我调侃一下而已 又不是广告
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 没事，可以ban掉省得他们再来
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么ban人的？
<jarod_chen> 怎么当主席的 选举的?还是武斗的??
<tenzu> microcai: /ban nick ?似乎是这样
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..不會，你試試用 xchat很方便，，點擊按鈕
<microcai> jarod_chen: 先来先得的。
<microcai> jarod_chen: 第一个来此频道的人当主席
<jarod_chen> @microcai: 妈的 我错过了
<CyrusYzGTt> jarod_chen§ 來 #linuxzh 我是第一個建立的，是 OP；額
<microcai> help mode
<CyrusYzGTt> help mode
<jarod_chen> CyrusYzGTt：  OP?? 不知道 我知道又 3p
<CyrusYzGTt> jarod_chen§ 你太邪惡了，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ? 怎么 ban 人？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ /nick +b jarod_chen
<alpha080> = =
<jarod_chen> ==?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 貌似是改名，不是
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 搞定
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ OK
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: wujie 给 ban 掉了
<alpha080> 可怜的吴姐。。。
<freeflying> microcai: don't abuse your right
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 後面那個應該不是，發的是 cn,,有備案應該可以查到
<jarod_chen> CyrusYzGTt: 想害我 刚才居然
<microcai> freeflying:  CyrusYzGTt report that ......
<alpha080> 来个欢乐的吧~
<CyrusYzGTt> jarod_chen§ 應該你在 銳姐降臨的時候說那麼邪惡的東西
<alpha080> !4w
<freeflying> microcai: I add you to op list, so you will gain it automatical next time
<CyrusYzGTt> jarod_chen§ 你在 銳姐降臨的時候說那麼邪惡的東西
<alpha080> !ddw
<microcai> freeflying:  tks
<alpha080> 啊？bot全挂了？？
<alpha080> 阿弥陀佛，是谁进行了大屠杀？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗚嗚，我的機器人帝國啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 所有bot被+b +q了
<alpha080> 惨绝人寰啊= =
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ???
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 是么？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 谁做的？！
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 可怜的 bot ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ tenzu 做的
<ScarletWolf> ^k^还在
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 看来得 ban  掉 tenzu
<microcai> tenzu: 在！
<microcai> tenzu: unban bot
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,你敢麼？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: tenzu又不是主席
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  .. 我现在米 op 了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ tenzu 的 權限大於你
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ban 了他他就上不来了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 再弄个 bot , 看到 tenzu 就kick  他
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..可以讓 happyaron 她們給
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 有 馬甲的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你看 銷魂頭 MM的 下劃綫馬甲來了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  我是 Gentoo 代表啊， 这个频道凭什么都被 ubuntu 的人把持着，我 Gentooer 给大家争取到了一个主席团的位置哈
<ScarletWolf> ....
<jarod_chen> 这里有多少是僵尸和机器人?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 果然是高調的gentoo臥底，，fedora的論壇你還是版豬
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 還是fedora給你的匿名
<dumb1224> jarod_chen: Brainz.....
 * CyrusYzGTt 在爭取在 linuxfire排位第一
<jarod_chen> dumb1224: 你以为你是谢耳朵啊
<dumb1224> jarod_chen: whos xie er duo?
<forfun> http://i.imgur.com/kl4Gh.png
<jarod_chen> dumb1224: 哎  落后的人类啊
<forfun> 我也gentoo……,hoho
<dumb1224> jarod_chen: enlighten me~~~~T_T
<ScarletWolf> 好多emacs用户。。。
<forfun> 我gentoo+emacs+fvwm+xterm
<jarod_chen> 偶是vim用户
<jarod_chen> ScarletWolf: 话说 你是哪个眼睛看到这么多emacs用户的
<dumb1224> I'm starting to learn VIM
<ScarletWolf> jarod_chen: 总有人发emacs截图
<jarod_chen> ScarletWolf: 了解了 我只用vim 那个家伙太大了
<forfun> 我用emacs编程、配置文件、编程、编译、调试、测试、查文档，还有shell，以及irc
<jarod_chen> emacs 有点不符合unix精神吧
<forfun> 偶是实用主义，呵呵，管他什么精神呢
<jarod_chen> 要是一个编辑器不能用了 其他工具都不能用了  这个不郁闷么
<jarod_chen> emacs寄生动物
<xiangfu> jarod_chen, 为什么 emacs 不能用。其他也不能用了？
<xiangfu> jarod_chen, emacs 不能用。 gcc, gdb, make 一样能用。
<CyrusYzGTt> emacs就快脫離 kernel感覺
<jarod_chen> 它们不是什么功能都在emac下完成的么 那么那些部分不是都不能用了 比如irc的部分
<xiangfu> ？ emacs 和 kernel 有什么关系？
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有
<xiangfu> jarod_chen, 还有呢？
<jarod_chen> xiangfu： 这还不够？
<sikao_lfs> forfun: 实用主义的问题很麻烦。主要是容易受人所制。
<sikao_lfs> 今天兴奋头上，就讲讲实用主义方面的问题。
<xiangfu> jarod_chen, then fix your emacs :)
<sikao_lfs> 实际上个实用主义，我们简单理解就是人家制定规则。然后你在这个规则下最巧妙的方式来玩。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 你有錄音麼，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 再闹就 ban 了你
<forfun> sikao_lfs: 配置不麻烦，配置emacs只受到你的elisp水平以及你的创意和技巧的限制
<jarod_chen> xiangfu: 你们就祈祷 emacs 不要出问题吧
<microcai> yunfan:  hi
<yunfan> microcai: ?
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 又要折腾了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 如果英文好點，就不會受制你，，幾乎都成你的小白了
<forfun> jarod_chen: emacs会出什么问题呢，谁能保证kernel不一样出问题，那还是什么都别用了
<microcai> yunfan:  sikao_lfs: 又要折腾了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ???
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 好吧，我采取实用主义态度，服从领导管理。。。。。。
<xiangfu> Round 1, Emacs VS Vim :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ？？？？
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 我看你比他更不讲理
<alpha080> vim +1
<CyrusYzGTt> vim+1
<forfun> emacs是小众
<alpha080> 2:0 ~ 比赛结束
<forfun> :-)
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你干嘛说要是英文好点就不受制于我了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你干嘛说要是英文好点就不受制于我了？
<alpha080> ^k^: 你妈贵姓？
<xiangfu> Round Emacs VS VIM
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 上次 gentoo的中文文檔太坑爹了。。可是看到 英文的wiki就快看懂了，，就是看不懂重要的
<xiangfu> (+ vim 1)
<xiangfu> done
<^k^> alpha080, 我真的没有一个母亲。  ㍭ 
<alpha080> 昏倒= =
<CyrusYzGTt> vim =1
<forfun> 哈哈哈
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> vim +1
<microcai> vim -
<xiangfu> (+ vim 1)
<microcai> vim - 10000000000000
<alpha080> ^k^: 你爸贵姓？
<yunfan> xiangfu: 你都玩起scheme了
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ roylez_ >> 這個 microcai 在當OP不稱職
<yunfan> 1 +
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: en
<^k^> alpha080, 爱丽丝。  ㍭ 
<xiangfu> ^k^, 你妋啊～
<xiangfu> yunfan, 略懂
<yunfan> microcai: 你要称职下给 CyrusYzGTt看看
<alpha080> ^k^: 你父亲叫爱丽丝？这不是女人的名字么？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 這不是在誘惑別人搗亂麼<microcai> vim - 10000000000000
<^k^> alpha080, 我的父亲叫什么名字？  ㍭ 
<adam8157> microcai: 这几天这么闲 老来吹水
<alpha080> ^k^: 你父亲叫爱丽丝。你忘记了？作为机器人，你的记性也太差了。
<microcai> yunfan: 好
<^k^> alpha080, 你知道你做什么，当你的假设。  ㍭ 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 要不要称职给你看啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不要
<qinglingquan> :)
<yunfan> microcai: 展示下力量给他看看 我早就看这8k2的冤大头不爽了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不然你就是在 濫用職權，，我想freenode控訴你歧視
<yunfan> microcai: 一定要滥用一次给他看看 不然他岂不是成诬告了？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 你怎麼就記住我，，難道你。。
<microcai> ... ...
<yunfan> microcai: 你一定要帮帮 CyrusYzGTt  给出点证据 证明你确实滥用职权了
<alpha080> 基情四射
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. ..
<forfun> #emacs was created on Sunday 2006/11/26 14:42:33
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  yunfan 要走你们一起走
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不要，，
<yunfan> microcai: 我无所谓 为了给 CyrusYzGTt提供证据 我愿意跟他一起牺牲
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  是 yunfan 要啦你下水啊
<microcai> yunfan: 知道你有马甲
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 。。不要，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你也弄个马甲给 yunfan 看看
<yunfan> 我现在都很少用马甲了 真是的
<iGlofe> microcai§ 來了
<happyaron> ipv6代理有木有
<happyaron> 额，正在用
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 不跟你說，你很壞，是個陰險的人
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ?!?!
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ？？麼事？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你在系统上的用户名也是 CyrusYzGTt那么老长的啊？！
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..是麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 密碼短就是了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  牛
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 确实
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，我最短的重要賬戶密碼有 10位，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我 3 位。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: root 密码就3位
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 123456 ??
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 但你得物理接触我的电脑才有效啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 所以没必要
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ssh 开了，只能用 key 登录。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好吧。。 難道是傳說的 ssh長密碼
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:   :)
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 看來我多參與 distRTgen的boinc項目
<tenzu> 美女和罗姐都走了
<yunfan> 罗杰
<microcai> tenzu: 指望 bot 热闹呢
<microcai> tenzu: 你给全 ban 了
<microcai> tenzu:  unban
<microcai> tenzu:  unban
<tenzu> microcai: 我就+b了个机器人
<wml> fcitx在从列表里打开的xterm里不能打字，但从xterm再运行一个xterm窗口后，新的里面就能打字了谁知道怎么回事？
<microcai> tenzu: 谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ 你不是被 嚇走了麼？？
<forfun> wml: 我就是因为这个原因放弃了fcitx
<forfun> wml: 我现在用scim
<wml> CyrusYzGTt: ？？？
<tenzu> microcai: oicbot
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ 你說完 ...... 就走了
<wml> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么我被吓走了？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 嗯，，看到你 屏蔽 OB
<wml> 有事所以离开了以下
<wml> 一下
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ 我說完 yunfan 是官二代 你就下綫了
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 對吧 美人
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 是系统断线的 我搞不清 我在看lfs的online book
<wml> CyrusYzGTt: 我还不知道yunfan是官二代
<forfun> wml: 我之前也遇到过和你同样的问题，至今没有答案
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 哦，，
<tenzu> microcai: 你自己是Op,你还说我ban了好多人
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ 我瞎說的
<microcai> tenzu:  我是在 unban 你 ban 的人
<wml> forfun: 但我跟你采取不同的方法，我放弃xterm，
<microcai> tenzu: 突然发现我不会 unban ... ...
<tenzu> microcai: 呸,不是我ban的
<microcai> tenzu: 怎么操作?
<tenzu> microcai: /mode -b nick
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ /nick -b Oicebot
<microcai> tenzu: 有 Oicebot 是你 ban 的
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你这种随机应变的态度我很喜欢
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,,什麼事情？？
<microcai> tenzu:  wolfe.freenode.net ban 的人很多啊
<tenzu> microcai: 哪儿看的?
<microcai> tenzu:  /ban
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 嗯，服務器ban的，，我在 net split 時也被ban過
<tenzu> 一共23个
<yunfan> microcai  我操 书上说 有些软件包都不能跑在64bit上 那我怎么办
<Cherrot> 为啥我用ifstream打开文件流，ios::in|ios::binary|ios::nocreate怎么都提示没有这个符号呢
<microcai> yunfan: ?
<microcai2> quit
<microcai> yunfan: 不就是 adobe pdf reader 么
<microcai> yunfan: 咱有 evience
<yunfan> microcai: 他还举了X
<microcai> yunfan:  ？X
<microcai> yunfan: 你那啥书啊，不是扯蛋么
<yunfan> This includes some Xorg         drivers from Beyond Linux From         Scratch (BLFS). M
<yunfan> microcai: lfs 6.8 在线版
<yunfan> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/prologue/architecture.html
<microcai> yunfan: 扯蛋。
<^k^> ⇪ title: LFS Target Architectures
<forfun> wml: 呵呵，其实我大部分还是用emacs里的shell的，现在换成了scim，在xterm里仍然不能输入中文，其实我一般也不在那里面输入中文
<yunfan> microcai: 既然你认为他扯淡 那我就放心走下去了
<yunfan> microcai: 要是有问题 那就拿你是问
<microcai> yunfan:  555 555
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<wml> forfun: 你是emacs党... 我是把xfce4卸载后不能输入的，但其它的terminal里可以，我现在用的是xfce的terminal，
<yunfan> 额 微菜说他进不来这频道了
<yunfan> 是谁搞他的？
<wml> 自作孽不可活...
<yunfan> roylez  主席 微菜把频道的flag改成 +i 了 现在频道变成 invite only了 你要不要改改？
<ScarletWolf> ...也就是退出了就再也进不来了？
<yunfan> ScarletWolf: 呵呵 新人也进不来了
<adam8157> yunfan: 薇菜这种就不该给他op...
<ScarletWolf> yunfan: 天啊，难道要我一直开机么。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 这就是给猴子手枪的下场
<mi2> sorry 大家啦
<ScarletWolf> 进来好几个。。。
 * mi2 下次不敢了
 * mi2 不敢了
 * wml 笑
<mi2> happyaron: 修复啦
<mi2> happyaron: tks
<yunfan> mi2: 真没出息 还改马甲
<mi2> yunfan: 怕主席问责嘛。
<yunfan> mi2: 你看 什么事也没做 还下岗了 要是我带帽子 就把这杀掉一半  风光一场
<mi2> yunfan:  ... ...
<mi2> yunfan: 算了，又回到光棍了
<hugecai> microcai: hi
<microcai> hugecai:  ?!
<hugecai> microcai: 我比你大
<microcai> hugecai:  居然盗用我马甲
<hugecai> microcai: 这怎么是你马甲了
<tenzu> 巨菜...
<hugecai> tenzu: 记得红警里那个 巨硬 软件公司么
<microcai> hugecai: 爽
<freeflying> roylez_: microcai 不能乱搞啊
<hugecai> 巨硬软件公司总裁 比尔该死
<microcai> freeflying: 不小心 ... ... 罪过
<tenzu> hugecai: 没印象,不过这个公司倒是前两天在推上看过图片
<microcai> roylez: 你也乱搞啊？
<roylez_> freeflying: ee坑死人
<tusooa> er,终于上来了。。
 * microcai 召唤  ^k^
<tusooa> microcai: 你设的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2477415#p2477415
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<tusooa> ...
<Oicebot> 标题: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 登录 
<billlee> 今天有人问了我一个从来没有思考过的问题：八进制除法怎么算？除了化为二进制还有更好的办法吗？
<tenzu> billlee: 化为十进制...
<microcai> tusooa: 不是
<billlee> 八进制化十进制太麻烦吧，还有化回来，没二进制方便
<forfun> billlee: 位操作
<tusooa> billlee: 用bc
<tusooa> ...
<douglas_> 今天人挺多的
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<billlee> bc? 没听过...
<billlee> 位操作不是要用二进制吗？
<microcai> yunfan: 原来是你冒充的我啊
<yunfan> microcai:  你听谁说的
<douglas_> what?
<tusooa> bc是计算器。或曰是一种语言
<tusooa> 比较适合计算的额。
<Warm_HUG> 位操作直接乘个数就好了
<billlee_> 我们用笔算的
<billlee_> 刚才掉线了，怎么个位操作法？
<Warm_HUG> 乘个数
<XwinX> microcai: 你前面有个 + 号是什么意思？
<Warm_HUG> 左移八位乘以256
<microcai> XwinX: 说明我是不会被 +q 的
<microcai> XwinX: 我可以随意 flood 
<XwinX> microcai: 不明白
<billlee_> 个数？是什么东西？
<Warm_HUG> 个 是口头语
<billlee_> 我算的是除法呀，怎么变乘了
<XwinX> microcai: 怎么才能弄到这个+号？
<Warm_HUG> 哦，看了个半截
<Warm_HUG> 不知道你算除法呢
<tenzu> XwinX: 找op要
<tolbkni> XwinX, 他人不在吧
<XwinX> tenzu: 哦
<yunfan> tenzu: 给哥一个
<tenzu> yunfan: 不会给, +啥?
<yunfan> tenzu: en
<yunfan> 算了 这个肯定要op权限的
<yunfan> 我管不住自己的手要杀人 还是不要了
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 左移一位是乘2不？
<XwinX> +和@有什么区别？
<XwinX> pocoyo: 是
<Warm_HUG> shi
<pocoyo> XwinX: 左移8位是乘2^8?
<billlee_> 左移一位相当于乘二进制10，也就是2
 * tenzu 围观各位人脑计算器
<pocoyo> XwinX: @是op，+是在聊天室禁言的时候 自己可以说话，没啥用处。
<XwinX> pocoyo: 哦
<pocoyo> billlee_: 不是吧。
<tolbkni> pocoyo, 好像没错的
<pocoyo> billlee_: 哦对。
<XwinX> pocoyo: 那我不要了， 不好
<pocoyo> tolbkni: 晓得了 还好没记错。
<pocoyo> XwinX: 要戴就得戴绿帽子 才是王道
<XwinX> pocoyo: 嗯
<yunfan> pocoyo: 我可以帮你带
<tolbkni> AMD FX CPU将于今年第四季度上市，其最高速度达到8.429GHZ，超过此前最高记录的8.308GHZ。
<yunfan> tolbkni: 液氮超频的吧
<lsq> 为什么有线不能上网而无线可以上网
 * wml 看了看自己的2.0GHZ的处理器
<XwinX> lsq: 因为没网线
<lsq> 怎么设置也不成
<lsq> 本本
<XwinX> lsq: 网卡驱动有吗？
<lsq> 我在我们寝室里可以上网,去别的同学的寝室里就不能用有线连接了
<lsq> 现在只能用无线,由于共享了一个文件,无线传输太慢了
<gebjgd> lsq, 换新的无线路由器
<gebjgd> lsq, n的
<lsq> 对
<lsq> 等于换新的无线路由器
<XwinX> lsq: 你的有线网上驱动起来了?
<XwinX> lsq: 用什么连接的? NetworkManager ?
<lsq> 在我寝室能用
<CyrusYzGTt> 莫非是mac綁定？？
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：啊？这不知道。
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<ScarletWolf> oicebot是无辜的。。。
<lsq> 具体不太懂,能给出...
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 現在不是玩的時間
<lsq> XwinX:用的是NetworkManager
<XwinX> lsq: 什么现像， 分配不到IP吗？
<lsq> 无线可以上网
<CyrusYzGTt> lsq§ 是不是故意不讓你上，，沒有dhcp
<lsq> 用网线连接总连接不上
<knownbad> gebjgd: 德国警察发现松鼠的尸体没？
<XwinX> lsq: 你要说具体现像， 光一个连接不上信息不够
<lsq> CyrusYzGTt:怎样判断
<hao> 你们好
 * knownbad 弄咖啡去
<CyrusYzGTt> lsq§ 。。你可以用社會工程學去問問，這個是最難防禦的
<jarod_chen> 今天原来是林彪去世的日子
<yunfan> jarod_chen: 913嘛 我早上就说了
<CyrusYzGTt> 難怪，我今天蹭網用的這麼悲摧
<lsq> XwinX:尝试用有线连接,连接了一会出现:有线断开
<jarod_chen> 有传闻是 毛的警卫部队干调的
<jarod_chen> 把林干掉的
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我近視看成 918了
<XwinX> lsq: dhcp分配的IP?
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 额 智商
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ hi 種子
<tenzu> 袜子
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ hi AV種子
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 想到那8k2 我觉得也正常了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..嗯，在天朝一切都很正常，，包括親生父親要將原配及子女殺死也很正常
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这倒是 看来那几k没白花 买到了不少教训给你
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa <<< 一叫其本人，就立馬退出了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 嗯，所以，我以後見到違法就不舉報了，過路直視，
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不會再騷擾 鬼差辦事，除了我的家人
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你地广府的 好多事
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 嗯，對了，，正常就不要再提
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我說的是地府，不是廣府
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 不提啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 8k2
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗚嗚，，傷心，，自己提了
<knownbad> 你是个女孩？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这怎么行 尾巴要天天踩 才能时时警醒你阿
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我已經不相信任何人了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 除非你能不食人间烟火 否则还是照样要被骗的
<jarod_chen> CyrusYzGTt: 你个怨妇样
<microcai> yunfan: 什么啊？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 骗什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我去自殺就是
<microcai> jarod_chen: 你可以自己再开一个
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我说错了 就算不食人间烟火 你看七仙女照样给凡人搞上了
<microcai> jarod_chen: 然后你自己就是主席了
<CyrusYzGTt> jarod_chen§ 那是 厲鬼的樣子
<microcai> yunfan: 吃的啊
<microcai> yunfan: 仙女吃供品
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 自杀没好处 不如留着你 经常拿你的不开心 逗逗大家开心开心
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..自殺 死後 墜入 十八層地獄
<Warm_HUG> 到现在ubuntu还有插耳机就没音响的悲剧
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 那是基督教说法吧
<microcai> Warm_HUG:  ?! 难道插了耳机还要想有喇叭响？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我已經決定了，，快30了，，前途渺茫，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你 30 了 ？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 那是 我討厭的 準提和接引的說法
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,還差 大概 幾年就到了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 额 快30？ 你个大忽悠
<forfun> CyrusYzGTt: the same to u
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 是差个8，9岁就到30了么
<Warm_HUG> microcai: nonono是连接了外放设备，就彻底没声了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  你也 研究中国神话这狗屎传说？
<CyrusYzGTt> forfun§ 嗯，到時一起去 做憤青順便自殺
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 嗯，差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，的確，後面是天道這個魂淡在搞鬼
<forfun> CyrusYzGTt: 我也奔三了，但没自寻短见的意思，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> forfun§ 好吧，我自己去
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 在等一個合適的時機 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 好像是说，神仙也会死的，盘古就死了。共工也死了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 天道是What
<gentoo-intel> hi guys
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，正解 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 道教的说法就是神仙不过是长命玩高科技声控宝贝的人
<ScarletWolf> microcai: 中国神话也有这种末日预言？真没听过。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 連鴻蒙 混沌也會死，，不過她們比較好運是個循環
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-13 23:00:10 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 那些傢伙都是被佈局的棋子，我們是 棋子的棋子 
<microcai> XwinX: 你有 + 看爽不 ？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我也要發言權，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在没 op
<XwinX> microcai: 爽毛
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的看神墓.看多了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 是 洪荒追憶錄
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 是 洪荒追憶錄 大道設局天道 天道有私
 * microcai 又一个朋友被安利洗脑做传销去了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 那东皇太一如何
<forfun> Time.now
<forfun> :)
<microcai> Oicebot:  hi
<microcai> Oicebot:  off
<microcai> .oicebot off
<Hoxily> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<microcai> .oicebot on  
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 他啊！！，，不好說，是個義氣兄弟
<microcai> !4w 
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"microcai发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  参加
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  good
<Jakalala> !4w
<Oicebot> Jakalala 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 是 microcai 帶頭的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我应该给 Oicebot +v 权限
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<XwinX> microcai: 怎么去掉这个+
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你這是。。
<microcai> roylez 活跃气氛
<Hoxily> 现在时间 2011年9月13号,23:05,UTC+8
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Jakalala> !4w start
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> Jakalala已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 圣诞节那天的黄昏，Oicebot在洪荒絕地之macrocai之凸被插。”[ID 1468 ]
<Oicebot> microcai,CyrusYzGTt,Jakalala 的游戏结束了。
<microcai> -.-!
 * microcai 谁干的 ！ 我要知道一定要 ban 了他
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 地點是我打的
<microcai> Jakalala: 你小心了！、
<CyrusYzGTt> 洪荒絕地之macrocai之凸
<tenzu> 被插?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我要 +q 你们
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我輸入的是地點，，
<wml> 自作孽不可活...
<Jakalala> !ddw
 * adam8157 谁给薇菜op的...
<microcai> Jakalala: 你那个 bot 我没 unbal 
<microcai> Jakalala: 你那个 bot 我没 unban
<microcai> adam8157: 我没 op 啊
<microcai> adam8157: 哪个眼睛看到我 op 了
<adam8157> microcai: 先前
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 過去之眼
<microcai> adam8157: 那是先前。 主席给的
 * adam8157 主席...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 可是 microcai 是固定的，，下次還會有
<roylez_> adam8157: 不是我，是ee
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 干嘛把秘密泄漏 
<adam8157> roylez_: ee个捣蛋鬼, 自己闹还把五行山给推了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 因爲我 嫉妒
 * Jakalala 各位老大.你们都不睡吗
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... 下次 happyaron ban 你的时候我可以给你 unban 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 多爽
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，也是，，好，我會注意下次保密
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我那是瞎說的
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Jakalala> microcai: 我也要
<adam8157> microcai: 其实我知道, 刚才+i, +v
<microcai> Jakalala: 一边去。
<adam8157> microcai: 其实我知道, 刚才+i, +v什么的, 我默默注视着
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<microcai> adam8157: 你不是开会去了么，注视你个头啊
<XwinX> microcai: 怎么去掉这个+
<adam8157> microcai: 改名字什么的, 自己进不来什么的
<yunfan> roylez 什么时候你想搞大屠杀 可以考虑给我加个帽子 lol
<microcai> XwinX: 出来再进去就可以了
<adam8157> microcai: 主席帮忙什么的
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<XwinX> microcai: 不出去怎么去掉
<adam8157> microcai: ff无奈什么的
<microcai> XwinX: 那就只能请我去掉了
<microcai> adam8157: . ... ...
<XwinX> microcai: 不要+ 要 @
<microcai> XwinX: 这个你找 roylez 要去
<Jakalala> 不跟你们玩了.我睡觉去
<microcai> Jakalala: 88
<XwinX> microcai: 我和主席不熟，他不给我
<yunfan> XwinX: 你还跟他不熟？
<microcai> XwinX: 一哭二闹三上吊他就给了
<XwinX> microcai: 不会啊
<microcai> XwinX: 那我没法帮你了
<XwinX> microcai: 那把我的+去掉
<yunfan>  @叶唯惠 的微博: #败类#广东省广州市石筹乡黄花坪小学校长孟博达自2006年起，利用职业之便，长期威逼女学生陪睡，五年来，全校女教师女学生700多人几乎无一幸免！学校里体育老师多达20人，实为孟博达的打手，女教师女学生们慑其淫威，敢怒不敢言，孟博达做了长达六年的荒淫皇帝！恳请广大网友帮忙转发，人肉这个败类！ 【图片】
<microcai> XwinX: 出去再进来
<yunfan> 这个快活阿
 * microcai yunfan 700 多个SB
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 羨慕啊，我也要開學校
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 速速开 
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 。。我沒錢，沒有後臺，不會 賄賂
<microcai> XwinX: 出去再进来
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 。。我沒錢，沒有後臺，不會 賄賂領導
 * microcai yunfan 700 多个SB
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你还没钱 额
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 嗯嗯，學校是要很多錢的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我要發言權
<sikao_lfs> 这个频道头一次看到这么多带帽子的。壮观！
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 5个啊
<microcai> roylez 一个人占了2个帽子
<alpha080> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"alpha080发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 以前还真没那么多，甚至有次论坛org的那个出问题了。都找不到带帽子的人来纠正。
<microcai> ...
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 帽子没有权限的
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 是你自己要离开的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ???
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 给你 +v 看
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 给你 +v 了
<alpha080> 恩，太晚了没人么？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: 组织需要你
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 组织需要你
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<microcai> adam8157: 组织需要你
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 帽子的不能改topic吗？当时好像是org网址的无法访问论坛。找人改成com的都不行。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 給 Oicebot 也加上
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 可以改
<adam8157> microcai: 我要睡了, 早起看欧冠
<alpha080> 囧
<microcai> adam8157: 在 RH 工作的有钱人
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<alpha080> 看来要三缺一了
<microcai> ！4w
<Oicebot> microcai 加入了游戏。目前玩家为alpha080,ScarletWolf,CyrusYzGTt,microcai。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<microcai> 没办法
<microcai> 只好这样了
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<microcai> 呵呵
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<microcai> Oicebot: 你爽不！
<microcai> alpha080: 快点。
<Oicebot> alpha080已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 一个炎热的夏夜，卡扎菲和他的女保镖们在adam8157 的 RT 上地球快被耗光了，趕快讓更多人掌握知識。”[ID 1469 ]
<Oicebot> alpha080,ScarletWolf,CyrusYzGTt,microcai 的游戏结束了。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我這次是事件
<alpha080> 这什么啊= =
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你这么不合作啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..我還以爲輸入時間，這個我最在行
<alpha080> 你这是事件。。。
<microcai> alpha080: 这次 Oicebot 不会被禁言了
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: 难怪你每次会当男主人公。。
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<alpha080> !4w
<Pwnna> ...
<Oicebot> alpha080 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ ... ...
<Pwnna> 你们好无聊啊
<Oicebot> 调戏 Pwnna 。 c3
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，你有时候是女主角
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ ... ...
<sikao_lfs> !4w
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> sikao_lfs 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏。目前玩家为CyrusYzGTt,alpha080,sikao_lfs,ScarletWolf。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<microcai> !4w 
<Oicebot> sikao_lfs已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<microcai> what ?!
<microcai> 比我还快！？
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> alpha080已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 在那遙遠的太古混沌時期，CyrusYzGTt和凤姐在不正常人类研究中心舌战群儒。”[ID 1470 ]
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt,alpha080,sikao_lfs,ScarletWolf 的游戏结束了。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<microcai> ^k^:  !!!
<ScarletWolf> ...
<asura_> 天啊，你们怎么还在玩这个～
<ScarletWolf> 失败了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ... ...
<microcai> ^k^: 表这样嘛
<Pwnna> 。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我不喜歡瘋姐
<sikao_lfs> 这次大家配合的还算非常正常。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我要 蒼井空
<^k^> microcai, 什么是“这”指的是？  ㍯ 
<alpha080> 恩，你喜欢空姐啊
<Pwnna> 。
<alpha080> 大伙满足他吧，可怜的小伙子
<CyrusYzGTt> 我要 湯唯
<microcai> alpha080: 对
<microcai> alpha080:  Oicebot 还没被 -q 啊
<microcai>  Oicebot 能说话不 ？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，還有 豔照門的女主角
<microcai> Oicebot:  你可以说话了
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。。。。
<microcai> ！41
<microcai> ！4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"microcai发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<alpha080> !4w
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> alpha080 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏。目前玩家为microcai,CyrusYzGTt,alpha080,ScarletWolf。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<dumb1224> Jesus.....
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 恭喜你
<CyrusYzGTt> 啥？？
<asura_> 你们真强
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ??
<Oicebot> alpha080已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 月黑风高杀人夜，CyrusYzGTt 和仓井空在湯唯和蒼井空的牀上被苍老师、汤唯和张柏芝榨干了最后一滴，奄奄一息，眼见不活了。。”[ID 1471 ]
<Oicebot> microcai,CyrusYzGTt,alpha080,ScarletWolf 的游戏结束了。
<asura_> microcai，你们不会是玩了一个晚上吧？
<alpha080> 真配合啊。。。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. ..這很，，沒有 twins
<sikao_lfs> ......真是猛。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 沒有 其他女主角
<dumb1224> Bravo~~~
<asura_> @@～～
<sikao_lfs> 我问个问题，大家北京的人有没有听说过这方面的小道消息？ 张海迪的父母是谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> 去洗洗睡了。。晚安
<Oicebot> 晚安,做个好梦, CyrusYzGTt阿姨
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 我是你的師傅
<ScarletWolf> 阿姨啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 阿姨是 iGoogle
<dumb1224> Oicebot: 
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 要不要帮助你走人啊？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 捅你
 * microcai 睡不着
<microcai> yunfan: hi
<microcai> yunfan:   在？
<yunfan> microcai: 搞毛？
<alpha080> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"alpha080发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<asura|2> !4w
<Oicebot> asura|2 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<gebjgd> !4w
<Oicebot> gebjgd 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<yunfan> !4w
<gebjgd> !4w start
<Oicebot> yunfan 加入了游戏。目前玩家为alpha080,asura|2,gebjgd,yunfan。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Oicebot> yunfan已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> asura|2已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> gebjgd已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<microcai> ..
<microcai> Oicebot:  i help u
<qinglingquan> 还真有兴致:)
<Oicebot> alpha080已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 昨晚，ee在紫禁城蛋疼。”[ID 1472 ]
<Oicebot> alpha080,asura|2,gebjgd,yunfan 的游戏结束了。
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 蜻蛉犬
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 你！！！又来:(
<yunfan> 再来一趟
<yunfan> !4w
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 庆铃犬？
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"yunfan发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<microcai> yunfan: 你！
<gebjgd> !4w
<chenshaoju> !4w
<Oicebot> gebjgd 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> chenshaoju 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<microcai> yunfan: 小心我ban了 Oicebot 
<asura|2> ！4w
<Oicebot> asura|2 加入了游戏。目前玩家为yunfan,gebjgd,chenshaoju,asura|2。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<yunfan> microcai: 那我就搞你的帽子
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 你再说我以后就承认你是我弟了,haha
<Oicebot> yunfan已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<microcai> yunfan:  ...  lol
<Oicebot> chenshaoju已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> gebjgd已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<microcai> yunfan: 我走
<Oicebot> asura|2已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 昨晚完事以后，microcai在紫金宝殿！～菊紧。”[ID 1473 ]
<Oicebot> yunfan,gebjgd,chenshaoju,asura|2 的游戏结束了。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<chenshaoju> 。。。。。。。。
<yunfan> 哈哈哈
<microcai> ^K^ 干的好
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 轻灵犬
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 得了，不跟你斗嘴了：）
<^k^> microcai, 你的意思是你说完？  ㍘ 
<asura|2> ^_^
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 我改名还不行
<asura|2> ^_^～
<asura> 对了，ubuntu的kde桌面怎么样？
<alpha080> kubuntu么？会让你菊花一紧
<qinglingquan> ..
<asura> 对哦，ubuntu的KDE就是Kubuntu～～～
<asura> 现在用gnome的人多还是kde的人多？
<roylez_> GNUdog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac238201/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 喔，碉堡了 - AcFun.tv
<Oicebot> 标题: ร¬µﱤ‹ - AcFun.tv 
<guoqinghuamip> 有没有这样一种软件：发现网速很低时自动断网，当我打开网页时自动联网 就像手机上的浏览器一样
<jdalpha> hello
<jdalpha> hello
<knownbad> hola
<gebjgd> jdalpha, llohe
<jdalpha> 应该都是中国的吧
<knownbad> not really.
<gebjgd> jdalpha, 不都是
<knownbad> 这个时段哪来的中国的？
<asura> knownbad: where are you from ?
<knownbad> mars.
 * knownbad ET! home........
<gebjgd> knownbad, 下班了？
<asura> 为什么这个时段不能是中国的？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不能吧？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 怎么可能？
<gebjgd> asura, 这个时段中国的，说明你很蛋疼
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆还没来呢？
 * gebjgd 开电视
<knownbad> 妈的国务院还有问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad, 该
<knownbad> 原本想试试lmde的。
<asura> gebjgd: 可是中国的半夜不睡觉的太多了～
<gebjgd> asura, 因为蛋疼的人多
<asura> gebjgd: ^_^～
<knownbad> 那只snugglecat去了那里？
<knownbad> 我又不想跟老婆提，怕她又情绪低潮了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 谁让她不珍惜美国绿卡的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 松鼠好久没来了
<mayli> !ddw
<knownbad> 是啊，死要见尸啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 据说他现在没有网络
<knownbad> 有没去警局问问？
<^k^> mayli: .. ..
<knownbad> 这个说不过去吧？
<knownbad> 在德国怎么拉宽带的？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<knownbad> 他该不是在等wifi crack吧？
<knownbad> 嗯,aircrack.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 等网络开通。一般一个月把
<knownbad> 上周末发现arch解决了一个硬体的问题。  原本要装centos或是debian在个dell的server,但全死机。  arch却上了没事，可能是3.0 kernel的关系。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 未必
<knownbad> gebjgd: 哇，这么久。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老婆的上网上debian testing,也是3.0内核，开机直接花屏
<gebjgd> knownbad, arch没事
<knownbad> 我年初搬家，等了一周。  每天晚上都去茶馆上网。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有移动网络的路过
<knownbad> 嗯，但我的情形比较诡异。  应该是adaptec raid ha的问题。
<knownbad> 我用了debian cut也不行呢。
<knownbad> 我并不想在server上用arch，但现在可能得冒险了。
<knownbad> arch wiki上的server部分不多。
<gebjgd> knownbad, opensuse
<knownbad> 就是没试。
<knownbad> 但这里面opensuse我最不收悉。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我也不熟悉。反正opensuse有yast2
<gebjgd> knownbad, 全gui
<knownbad> 为何建议opensuse?
<knownbad> 近来arch在distrowatch上蛮受欢迎的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, arch破包太多了
<gebjgd> knownbad, opensuse跑server还是不错的。稳定阿
<knownbad> 我在考虑上debian cut，以前嫌cycle太慢。
<knownbad> 好吧，我烧片碟子试试。
<knownbad> server上debian stable, ws上debian cut.
<knownbad> sounds like reasonable compromise.
<knownbad> 算了，用debian上softraid就好了。
<knownbad> 但万一sda死了。。。。。
<knownbad> 你试过debian/bsd没？
<gebjgd> knownbad, ？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你就是弄ha么？
<gebjgd> knownbad, mdadm
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我们公司都是opensuse弄得
<gebjgd> knownbad, 正在吃苹果泥
<knownbad> 我猜用fakeraid应该就可以上centos但recovery得手动。
<gebjgd> 上床看电视，一会儿睡觉
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的opensuse用上gnome3了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 屏幕大用gnome3还是不错的
<knownbad> 公司的arch也是用gnome3,还好但也不是多好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 家里的arch早就上了gnome3了。老婆在用
<knownbad> 用了btrfs但delete large number of files时有点慢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的opensuse一直是btrfs
<gebjgd> knownbad, raid1
<knownbad> 我还是觉得笔记本上的arch + lxde好用。
<knownbad> lxde + ext4.
<gebjgd> knownbad, lxde太难看
<knownbad> 实用吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不好看
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上床看看pps去咯
<knownbad> 对了，你的debian cut待机有没问题？
<knownbad> shit.
<ofan> good afternoon
<^k^>  06:16
<Ubberlisk> http://www.buildwindows.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Home - BUILD | September 13 - 16, 2011 | Anaheim Convention Center
<Ubberlisk> 正在直播
<knownbad> 有点学steve jobs.
<ofan> This browser doesn't support Silverlight, sorry!
<knownbad> 得装moonlight.
<knownbad> 不看了，用rdp太卡了
<jiero> jrrp
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-14
 * Jakalala Fox78
<Fox78> Jakalala, ?
<forfun> 早啊
<asura> helllo ~
<microcai> .. ...
<microcai> 失业了
<Jakalala> 恭.喜
<asura> micro辞职了？
<Jakalala> 恭喜失业
<jiero> :D
<jiero> :S
<forfun> 没op了？
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome 3.2现在咋样啊………… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345106 叛逃到openbox下后 对gnome还是很感兴趣的 不知道现在的gnome3。2 咋样了………… 有正在体验的发表下……………… 统计信息: 发表于 由 wtry — 2011-09-14 8:50
<asura> 没用过～～～～
<sikao_lfs> 卡死了嘛？
<sikao_lfs> 奇怪啊。那个频道我卡死了，这个频道我没事。
<asura> :-)
<asura> 对了，我们这里有谁用过arch没有？
<sikao_lfs> 我怎么从那个频道掉下来了，再也进不去了？
<asura> 被T粗来的？
<asura> 你从哪里调下来？
<sikao_lfs> 就是那个gtalk   的linuxcn 啊
<sikao_lfs> 昨天辩论的地方，难道被墙了？
<sikao_lfs> 帐号在线，看来不是墙。这么说是踢出来的？
<jiero> asura:  1/3 here use Arch Linux, not me.
<wml> 问下，linuxmintdebian和debian是不是完全兼容的？我现在想把mint升级到sid
<jiero> wml: no problem, the base is Debian.
<wml> jiero: 谢谢
<asura> jiero: do you kown something about it ? what it feels?
<jiero> wml: be careful to delete all mint modifications, so better not to do it.
<jiero> asura: read their Wiki
<wml> jiero: 我的mint早就变成debian了.. 
<slacker_HD> kde-apps这些网站也上不去了
<slacker_HD> 难道被集体黑掉了？
<asura> from there wiki , i only kown little ~i wanna kown how someone who used it think about it.
<sikao_lfs> 我知道的是现在google中国又悲剧了。
<jiero> wml: ok :D
<jiero> asura:  silly to ask about that...
<asura> sikao_lfs: google china 不是早就变成 google hk了么？
<sikao_lfs> 刚也测试了一下，那个code.google.com http://www.google.com.hk/   都悲剧了。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。还好程序员们能翻墙。否则他们的代码就惨了。
<asura> jiero: @@～
<sikao_lfs> 载入页面时到服务器的连接被重置。
<wml> 我还能上google，不用翻墙
<asura> google可以上啊～
<asura> hui常正常～
<Arches> 改host无敌.
<asura> sikao_lfs: 连接被重置这样事情经常发生在google hk上
<wml> google code也可以上
<forfun> /etc/hosts
<sikao_lfs> asura: 但是code.google.com 这个比较少发生啊。今天发生了。
<asura> sikao_lfs: 说明code.google.com现在访问的人多了
<jarod_chen> 改dns  改hosts 还能怎么样
<jarod_chen> 自己弄了个bind 服务器 
<sikao_lfs> 国内人民信息领域得解放的门堪还是满高的。另外感觉麻将男，麻将女，牌男牌女转化为宅男宅女工作还任重道远。。。。。。。
<asura> sikao_lfs: 你可以先将他们转换为电子麻宅和电子牌宅
<pityonline> 我的 vps 残了……
<sikao_lfs> asura: 做为联通员工，我们正在努力把人变成宅男和宅女。。。。。。。实际上根据我到小区的各个点转的经历。到处麻将男，麻将女，不过不是家里。是某个角落里。
<pityonline> 速度死慢死慢的……
<savr> niihow
<savr> http://english.cntv.cn/program/dialogue/20110828/104893.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Dialogue 11/08/28 Debate on IQ levels CCTV News - CNTV EnglishCCTV.com - CNTV English - CCTV News
<asura> sikao_lfs: 你可以先让联通搞一个网上麻将平台，下次你取转的时候就可以告诉他们——去联通网上平台打，就不容易三缺一了 
<savr> is cctv trolling
<asura> sikao_lfs: 最好在附带个手机版的，让他们可以随时随地打～
<sikao_lfs> asura: 既然进家了。那么他们还能呆的住，只可能是有网络方面的东西吸引嘛！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在linux下安装windows？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345114 正在下载WindowsDeveloperPreview，到11.10正式出差不多正好一个月。 1.现在机子上没有windows 2.空盘没了，懒得出去买 能否硬盘或U盘安装？能否直接dd？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jadeity — 2011-09-14 9:27
<sikao_lfs> asura: 这是众位高人的领域了。我们只负责安装和维护宽带。。。。。。各位才是游戏和宅男宅女们幸福的未来。。。。。
<asura> sikao_lfs: 他们以前接触的比较少，从小就打牌打麻将长大的，你要先投其所好嘛～
<sikao_lfs> 电影没拍出来，自然观众就看不到。程序没写出来。宅男宅女们就玩不到。宅男宅女的幸福就是靠程序员啊。
<asura> sikao_lfs: 这跟我没多大关系～我对把他们变宅没有什么兴趣～你得去跟你们领导提～～～～
<wml> 宅是不好滴
<asura> sikao_lfs: 没有人做策划什么的，程序员怎么写啊～
<GNUdog> roylez, 我们天天玩这游戏
<asura> wml: 同意～～～～大家还是要没事取深山老林里逛逛～
<roylez> GNUdog: 碉堡了？
<sikao_lfs> wml: 这个问题不是你我能左右的。看看前辈们吧。比如日本和美国。。。。。。其实宅男宅女的老一代就是麻将男麻将女。好像上个世纪处有个名人写文章骂麻将浪费了中国人宝贵的时间。。。。。
<GNUdog> roylez, 嗯
<sikao_lfs> wml: 也就是说。宅男宅女是有历史根基的，也有现实根基。这是没办法的事。。。。
<wml> 唉... 我家在农村，麻将不流行...
<sikao_lfs> 胡适在《漫游的感想》中专门写了《麻将》一节，痛斥麻将的祸害。他考察了麻将的起源及其在海外的流传情形后激愤地写道：“英国的国戏是Criket，美国 的国戏是Baseball，日本的国戏是角抵，中国呢？中国的国戏是麻将。”他算了一笔账，即麻将每4圈胡适费时约两个点钟，少说一点，全国每日只有一百 万桌麻将，每桌只打8圈，就得费四百万点é
<asura> sikao_lfs: 可是美国现在正在努力发展麻将
<sikao_lfs> asura: 其实抛开这些不谈。说明宅男宅女是有历史根基的。也存在现实根基。。。。。。。虽然被主流贬斥，但的确存在。这个群体投机性非常高。
<wml> sikao_lfs: 胡适最喜欢大牌
<wml> 打牌
<asura> sikao_lfs: 其实我觉得胡适老爷爷的这种提法有很大的问题，不管是criket，还是baseball，都是娱乐～麻将仅仅而已。即使不让这些人打麻将他们也不过是拿这些点去做其他的娱乐～而真正创造价值的也不是这些人
<jiero> ..
<jiero> 创造价值?
<jiero> 创造娱乐 
<asura> sikao_lfs: 而现在这种所谓的累加效应在中国非常泛滥，比如没人节约一粒米，就.....每人介于一滴水就......
<jiero> 每人一$ 
<asura> jiero: sikao_lfs发了一篇胡适爷爷批判麻将的说中国普通打民众打麻将浪费了时间～全国每天100W桌浪费400W个小时～
<sikao_lfs> asura: 哈哈，jiero是自我检讨，认为他每天编写的程序只是创造娱乐。也认为价值不大。。。。
<asura> sikao_lfs: 说实话，我也自认为每天写程序是在创造娱乐～
<sikao_lfs> asura: 很麻烦，我个人的感觉是，资本整合社会能力不强，无法动员足够的人力进行社会发展。
<asura> sikao_lfs: 网络发展到现在最大的作用是什么？就是娱乐～大凡面向科研、面向工作的都不会受到广大人民的欢迎～
<sikao_lfs> asura: 所以宅男宅女的幸福就靠网络，靠大家了。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<asura> sikao_lfs: 麻烦的不是无法动员足够的人力进行社会发展，而是总想让人们去做他们不喜欢的工作～
 * MeaCulpa 国内用BB果然是自虐
 * wml 不知道什么叫BB
<asura> sikao_lfs: 加拿大人把工作当成一种自我价值实现，美国很多人把自己的兴趣变成工作，而中国人是被迫工作～
<asura> MeaCulpa: BB是虾米？
<MeaCulpa> Black Berry
<wml> 是知道如何让debian升级同时保持某个软件不升级？
<asura> MeaCulpa: 很难用？
<asura> wml: 这两个有关系么？
<wml> 谁知道如何让debian升级同时保持某个软件不升级？
<sikao_lfs> asura: 哈哈，算了，再说就过了。说个宽泛的吧!矛盾论里说事物都是运动的。矛盾推动事物的发展。。。。。。。这也适合我们刚才聊的内容。如果没有矛盾，那里只会停滞不前
<MeaCulpa> asura: 挺好用，软件贵，翻墙麻烦，破解妖
<wml> asura: 打错了
<MeaCulpa> asura: Apple app买了到处能用，所以每个美分都很值钱
<asura> wml: 我想知道debian和某个软件没有什么关系吧？
<asura> wml: 当然如果是debian的依赖或者依赖debian版本的那就没办法了
<jlzhang> 你们都怎么翻墙的？
<jlzhang> 上不了google挺痛苦的。
<wml> asura: 我要升级系统，但不想升级wesnoth和office
<jiero> asura: 大多数人更想要娱乐，宁可不工作 :)
<wml> asura: 怎么标记我不会...
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: google能上，老是reset而已
<jiero> wml:  lock
<asura> wml: 那俩跟debian都没关系啊～～～
<asura> jiero: 因为在中国工作是件痛苦的事情，是毫无乐趣可言的～～～～任何人都喜欢有乐趣的事情
<wml> asura: upgrade会把wesnoth和openoffice都给升级了
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 老是reset，所以挺痛苦的，特别是你要查的资料有点眉目的时候。
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 恩，翻墙吧
<asura> jlzhang: 你用的google hk?
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 试试 goosh.org
<jlzhang> 找了个免费VPN，每天30M流量，一会就没了。
<asura> 直接google.com，别去hk，hk经常被reset
<jiero> jlzhang:免费. ssh?
<jlzhang> asura: 当然是google.com.hk
<jlzhang> jiero: 免费pptp的VPN
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 好的，用空试试看。
<jiero> jlzhang: 我都不知道什么是VPN...
<jlzhang> jiero: 我也是因为翻墙才接触到这个东东的，呵呵
<asura> jlzhang: google hk的那个跟翻墙没关系，他那边的服务器是怎么设置的我没仔细研究过，但是访问的人多了就会reset
<asura> jiero: vpn就是隧道～
<jlzhang> asura: 走VPN访问google.com.hk很快很稳定。
<asura> jiero: 对于翻墙来说，就差不多等于代理的作用
<jlzhang> 我现在弄了台旧电脑当网关。
<asura> jlzhang: 我不走vpn也很快很稳定，但是如果遇到了就会被reset，google hk那边似乎对ip的访问有限制～
<jlzhang> asura: 我觉得还是GFW在当中过滤关键字的缘故。
<jlzhang> 我准备弄个动态路由在上面
<wolftankk> 最近国内google超级不稳定
<asura> jlzhang: 不是 ～～一般被reset了我就等半个小时刷新
<wolftankk> 我一直处于翻墙状态
<jlzhang> 被GFW阻挡的线路都走VPN。
<asura> wolftankk: google hk一直不稳定，不是最近，自从迁移到hk后就没稳定过吧
<wolftankk> asura yep... 不仅google 其他国外网站也是..  不开代理 根本不行
<asura> 其实我觉得GFW是在变相培养黑客么？
<jlzhang> asura: 我没这个耐心等啊，关键是我要访问的网站被过滤了，没办法访问。
<asura> jlzhang: 那倒是，我也经常遇到这样的事情～～～～下个资料动不动就被屏蔽了～
<SIDU> 在美国一个没有被GFW的网站上存一个文件，负责读取任何网页，加密，发回本地，由本地解密，显示正常的网页内容，是否就是你们说说的越墙 ？
<wolftankk> SIDU 不是
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 别用hk的google,直接ncr
<asura> SIDU: 可以认为是翻墙的一种方法
<SIDU> 我用这个方法访问 google.com. facebook.com 都没有问题。是什么技术呢？
<SIDU> 哦
<jlzhang> 在这里，有懂quagga的朋友么，教教我怎么设置动态路由哈
<MeaCulpa> SIDU: 这叫cache proxy
<wolftankk> SIDU 翻墙有两种  一种vpn 一种就是ssh  通过链接中转 转数据
<WinterLi> 5g的内存,应该用32位启用pae内核还是直接用64位的ubuntu?
<MeaCulpa> cache proxy是最理想的方法，只不过一般只支持web
<asura> wolftankk: vpn 和ssh是最常用的方式
<SIDU> wolftankk: 你说的翻墙技术，如果一旦被检查出来，还是会被GFW ？
<wolftankk> SIDU 你那种 对于看youtube视频可以 不过如果你有加州那边机房的vps 也不需要中转
<wolftankk> SIDU 这种不会查出... 都是有加密
<SIDU> 哦
<WinterLi> ssh和vpn都没的查的
<SIDU> 跟我的一样。加密过的。
<asura> 翻墙的本意其实就是越过防火墙～
<MeaCulpa> SIDU: 理论上ssh tunnel 内的数据流是加密的，应该破解不了，DNS也要走SSH, 但是dns报文头还是会暴露你
<WinterLi> 只是知道你在用加密连接,但访问什么网站不知道
<MeaCulpa> SIDU: 试试看tcp dns,如果你想要匿名
<SIDU> 不懂那些。
<wolftankk> 不过现在vpn 据说已经可以拦截了...  
<wolftankk> 方sb说得..
<WinterLi> 扯...
<WinterLi> 白名单当然可以
<WinterLi> 在线破解吹吧他
<SIDU> 我用VPN 老是访问不了，不知道怎么设置。只好自己写一个网页就解决了。
<Evanescence> 什么是白名单？
<WinterLi> .....
<jlzhang> VPN,他们会可耻的不定时丢你的数据包。
<asura> WinterLi: vpn是无法拦截的～～～～～vpn是加密隧道～～～
<MeaCulpa> vpn是很好搞的
<jlzhang> 我说的是GFW
<WinterLi> 黑名单单上的人看过吗?
<wolftankk> vpn 也要看...
<MeaCulpa> 我国6月份的VPN大断网就是警告
<MeaCulpa> 我国6月份的VPN大断网就是警告, 6月份很多外企的VPN都被干的很惨
<wolftankk> 6月份 那段时间 ssh也有问题
<MeaCulpa> GFW的警告
<WinterLi> 那是...加密连接很容易让他坏
<MeaCulpa> GFW是不败的，因为这个系统的目的是阻止你访问网络
<wolftankk> ssh访问什么网站也慢
<jlzhang> 前几年就有过，ISP跟我说的。
<WinterLi> 但在线揭秘没可能
<wolftankk> 最近又正常了... 
<MeaCulpa> GFW是不败的，这个系统的目的是阻止你访问网络,所以GFW无从攻击
<WinterLi> 5g的内存,应该用32位启用pae内核还是直接用64位的ubuntu?
<Evanescence> 干嘛不直接让别人也访问不了我们，真正的局域网，那样不就行了？还搞GFW，那么大费周章干嘛啊
<asura> MeaCulpa: GFW实在变相培养黑客，网络这种东西，没法堵的，传播速度太快了！～
<MeaCulpa> 任何攻击GFW的攻击源，直接就会被断网
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 还好吧，6月我们这边问题不大
<MeaCulpa> 任何攻击GFW的攻击源，直接就会被断网,所以GFW不败
<Evanescence> 断网才是最高的！！
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 你能看到GFW在哪里么？
<asura> Evanescence: GFW是为了让大家提高攻击能力，到时侯跟美国一打，中国随便一抓一把信息战高手
<asura> 直接切断美国通信网
<Evanescence> 任凭是啥黑客，一断网就没了
<wolftankk> gfw是超级计算机群...
<WinterLi> 伊朗来着..
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 能看到，你能直接看看到Cisco的市场策略
<SIDU> GFW 能拦截空中GPS 那种通讯方式不？
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 那些赚GFW钱的外国巨头，很明显在生产只有GFW才有用的设备
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 我表示对你的攻击GFW言论谨慎怀疑。
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 我只是说那东西没法攻击...
<jarod_chen> 物理攻击 例外
<asura> MeaCulpa: DDOS攻击～～～
<jlzhang> asura: 给个GFW的IP地址先。
<asura> DDOS攻击理论上对GFW是有效的
<MeaCulpa> asura: DDOS? GFW的存在目的就是DOS
<SIDU> 是否我国跟国外就一个电缆通道
<MeaCulpa> asura: DDOS? GFW的存在目的就是DOS, DDOS是最没用的了
<SIDU> 那么新疆到俄国呢？
<wolftankk> ddos 不行
<GNUdog> jlzhang, IDS 怎么可能会让你知道 IP
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 理论上洪水攻击是可以的吧？如果有那种p2p的僵尸网络。。。。。不过算了。现在的黑客和当年的不同，当年的是炫耀，现在的黑客都是静悄悄的，是为了赚钱。
<wolftankk> gfw的承载 比我们想象中的要高
<SIDU> 太平洋海底那个电缆 :D
<asura> 说实话，GFW除了让人练各种翻墙技术和加密技术，完全么有别的用处～
<asura> 除非中国打算闭关锁国
<jarod_chen> 貌似至少有两个入口
<jlzhang> GNUdog: 呵呵，我不懂，瞎起哄而已
<Evanescence> asura: 还是很有用的，如果没有GFW，中国就会有facebook，就没有sina微薄了
<wolftankk> yep  你要是ddos  国内出口带宽受点影响  gfw还真不会有问题
 * GNUdog 这种旁路监听的设备，是不会暴露出来 IP 的
<sikao_lfs> asura: 同意。实际上是提升入学门槛，而不是进入学校后学习质量提升。无法大规模培养什么黑客。
<SIDU> asura: 也不是的。中国现在最看好咯。最有发展空间
<jarod_chen> 一个是走白令海峡 一个是台湾那边出去的
<GNUdog> jlzhang, 上海一个，青岛那边一个，福建有几个，深圳有
<asura> Evanescence: 没什么用～想上facebook的照样上.一般的中国人也不会上facebook
<GNUdog> 往欧洲去了大概也有3-5条
<Evanescence> asura: 但是有超级多的国人都不知到有facebook着玩意儿
<GNUdog> 只不过总带宽没有太平洋的海缆大
<jlzhang> 我觉得，GFW存在于每一台ISP的路由器上。哈哈哈
<SIDU> GNUdog: 那个电缆是否电线杆子那么粗，成本挺高的。
<asura> SIDU: 国外对中国看好，和中国打算闭关锁国是两码事情
<jlzhang> 集群！
<SIDU> 不然鲨鱼会咬呢
 * adam8157 你们在说撒子哦...
<MeaCulpa> GFW 就是一个DOS系统...
<jlzhang> adam8157: 聊天打屁呢
<sikao_lfs> jlzhang: 我可以做证，我们省公司一级没有你们说的东西。我相信应该是几个出口点。。。。
<adam8157> jlzhang: 诶? caspar?
<jlzhang> sikao_lfs: 谁知道这些路由器里面安了什么软件呢，哈哈哈
<sikao_lfs> jlzhang: 实际上省公司一级根本就没有懂DNS的人。
<jlzhang> adam8157: 我不是caspar
<asura> Evanescence: 废话，一个全英文的东西，国内当然没多少人知道——中国人都用QQ，QQ又不宣传FaceBook,中国人没事就网易+新浪，网易+新浪也不宣传MSN
<SIDU> asura: 现在闭关，跟当年闭鸦片类似。闭了也没有害处。问题，国内已经很多害处进来了。
<GNUdog> sikao_lfs, 全在海缆站的下一个节点
<SIDU> 闭了也没有用。
<adam8157> jlzhang: 哦, 名字缩写一样...sorry
<asura> Evanescence: 中国人不会了就找百度，百度跟facebook也没关系
<sikao_lfs> jlzhang: 这是一次故障搞出来的笑话。等北京的帮忙才搞定。
<Evanescence> asura: 随他们去好了，爱咋咋的。NND
<asura> SIDU: 闭关这样的做法是无法有效的堵住坏的东西，但是却很容易堵住好的技术东西～
<jlzhang> sikao_lfs: 你是在电信里工作的吗？
<SIDU> asura: 各有利弊
<asura> Evanescence: 是的～～～
<jlzhang> sikao_lfs: 羡慕嫉妒恨……
<asura> SIDU: 明显弊大于利
<wml> gfw明显就是逃避问题
<jlzhang> 谈谈破解之道吧，善莫大焉
<tenzu> adam8157: caspar是那个爱因斯坦和婴儿合体的头像?
<adam8157> tenzu: 不是, 我们公司的
<jlzhang> 明显几个懂技术都没谈下去的欲望了，哈哈哈
<asura> SIDU：交流带来发展，而阻止交流就是把自己堵死，这就好像一个人为了不想听到坏消息就把耳朵堵住，把眼睛遮住一样的
<tenzu> adam8157: caspar ZHANG, gtalk上他的名字
<asura> wml: gfw明摆着就是拿来折腾人的
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯, 你gtalk上还有他呢啊
<wml> asura: 这个需要人有洞察力和独立思考的能力
<asura> 你们都用gtalk？
<jlzhang> asura: 宁可错杀一万，不可放过一个。
<tenzu> adam8157: 不记得什么时候加的,反正是论坛熟人呗
<wolftankk> asura 用 怎么了?
<asura> wml: 如果他没有接触到各种各样的信息何来的洞察力和独立思考的能力？
<asura> jlzhang: 所以我说gfw是弊大于利
<wolftankk> 你看国内的新闻 都封嘴
<MeaCulpa> facebook... 上面都是基佬
<wolftankk> 敢怒不敢言
<MeaCulpa> GFW是国外大公司搞的，赚钱啊
<jlzhang> 这个各国都用搞的吧，只不过没我们的GFW这么傻逼。
<Evanescence> jlzhang: 赞同↵
<asura> wolftankk: 敢怒不敢言的情况越来越少了～以前怒了只能口传，最多打打电话，还没传开人就被抓了
<Evanescence> 的确很傻逼
<MeaCulpa> 要是没有GFW... Cisco之流早倒闭了
<wolftankk> asura 是...
<MeaCulpa> 打住吧
<asura> wolftankk: 现在民众一怒就新浪微薄+论坛，两个小时就全世界都知道了，想堵也晚了
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 有网特？
<MeaCulpa> asura: 性浪围脖封的快得很
<asura> wolftankk: 所以gfw的也就俩作用——让大家练习翻墙能力为了和美国打信息战做准备，再就是准备闭关锁国，把所有国外的信息都拦在外面
<wolftankk> yep...
<wolftankk> 封的再快 也没传播速度快
<wolftankk> 大家都知道了... 然后也知道这个肯定会被封
<Evanescence> 现在插一则问题，谁知道比较好的IRC bot，用python写的？
<asura> MeaCulpa: 关键在于第一句话可能是新浪微薄，但是2个小时以后就到处都是了，封新浪微薄就已经很难封了
<wolftankk> Evanescence 我知道用lua写得
<asura> 信息一旦传播开，封堵的作用就没有了 
<Evanescence> 要⌫python的，我只会python
<asura> Evanescence: 那你自己写个嘛～
<Evanescence> asura: 有啊，就说那个是假的，很多人照样信
<asura> Evanescence: 这不是封堵，这叫舆论导向～
<Evanescence> asura: 最终目的不是一样嘛，
<CyrusYzGTt> jlzhang§ 有，網特，有地下黨，有特工，有間諜，有五毛，有有關部門，有相關部門，有GG，有MM，有國國，有安安，有CIA，有FBI，有外星人，有機器人，有電腦，有生物腦，有超腦，有光腦，有聖，有尊，有神，有魔，有妖，有怪，有仙，有靈，有鬼，有。。。etc
<asura> Evanescence: 网络环境和以前的环境不一样了，以前一个人说什么，先把这个人解决了，然后电视台说那是假的，信息就统一了。
<Evanescence> asura: 现在也一样啊，
<asura> Evanescence: 而在网络开放环境，一旦有人说了什么广泛传开以后，再说那个是假的，就会出现两个声音，于是大家反而会更加取深究
<Evanescence> 只是你身边的人比较聪明点，我身边的人比较笨一点
<CyrusYzGTt> 我本人和身邊的都比較笨。。
<asura> Evanescence: 最终会越刨越深，所以现在一般网上爆出了什么贪污受贿违法乱纪的，就首先把这个违法乱纪的人处理了再说
<asura> Evanescence: 免得有人顺着这个线索摸到更多的东西
<asura> Evanescence: 现在能做的就是早点处理掉，把这个线索给砍断，不让继续深究
<Evanescence> asura: 不说了，多说也无用，还是等我死后看看中国有没有变把
<asura> Evanescence: :-)～～～
<asura> 大家工作吧，讨论暂时结束～
<Evanescence> asura: 是吧
<asura> Evanescence: 是的，我们就静观其变吧～
<CyrusYzGTt> 好，你們結束，繼續調戲bot
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<jlzhang> .oicebot off
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<xiangfu> .Oicebot hang
 * GNUdog 完全受不鸟了，投奔 Kmail
<xiangfu> .Oicebot panic
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot hang jlzhang 
<xiangfu> .Oicebot Segmentation Fault
<jyfl987> adam8157: 东西到了
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot fuck jlzhang 
<xiangfu> .Oicebot ERROR
<adam8157> jyfl987: OK
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot dannic jlzhang 
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot danic jlzhang 
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot shoot jlzhang 
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 jlzhang 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<xiangfu> .oicebot shoot Oicebot 
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 Oicebot 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<adam8157> GNUdog: Kmail啊? 去听KDE纷Gris给你吐吐槽
<CyrusYzGTt> 漢，，終於對了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我以前一直用的 KDE 啊
<jlzhang> GNUdog: 有空用用mutt呗。
<GNUdog> adam8157, kdecn.org 现在的备案都是我的名字
<jyfl987> 对 用用 mutt
<adam8157> GNUdog: 他说新版本Kmail越来越差劲...然后他转了mutt
<adam8157> GNUdog: 呀, 小盆宇介牛
<adam8157> jlzhang: 生疑中
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早...
<adam8157> roylez: 主席早
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 你害怕了？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..我在調戲bot,,我想這樣看看能不能死機，，
<wml> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 主席英明，幸好。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX<<<gmlive的父母，鏈接被重置了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua<<<gmlive的監護人，沒有在綫
<Guest51349> 越来越发现环境也很重要呀，尤其是美国的程序员文化
<Guest51349>  /nick bluebird
<iGnome> oops 开了irc色彩了？
<bluebird> 不知道，我只是在用 emacs 登录 irc
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
 * tenzu 拜神
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1198525926/#next_photo
<^k^> ⇪ title: ruim的相册-Drolatiques
<bluebird> 这机器人挺好玩的嘛
<asura> ！4w
<asura> !4w
<asura> .lubotu2 shoot CyrusYzGTt
<asura> !lubotu2 shoot CyrusYzGTt
<lubotu2> asura: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * adam8157 有个妹子说要跟我坦白, 不知道啥意思...
<bluebird> 问你家产多少
<iGirl> adam8157: 记得带套lol
<adam8157> iGirl: 边儿去
<bluebird> iGirl: 淫才
<bluebird> 呀
<iGirl> 额...都不是小孩子了,现在小孩子这个也教的了,好不好
<iGirl> lol
<iGirl> iGnome: ee是不是啊
<bluebird> 高
<bluebird> coding...
<iGirl> iGnome: ee,啥不说话捏
<ofan> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-5jM4GvtmtlU/Tm9bqreUW_I/AAAAAAAAJGM/L7g64YpKrbI/1449google-earth-graph-finding-house.jpg
<ofan> iGirl: 大叔
<iGirl> ofan: 网警叔叔好
<ofan> iGirl: 退役了已经
<iGirl> ofan: 哦,给点后门俺去看看勾勾的裸聊群咧lol
<wxm> 网警? 这么犀利.
<ofan> wxm: 新来的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<iGirl> wxm: 你小心咯,网警看上你咯
<wxm> ofan, 始终潜水. 偶尔闲的时候关注下聊天内容.
<wxm> - - `. 求跨省.
<ofan> iGirl: qq群？
<ofan> iGirl: qq群倒有一个 不过很不活跃
<ofan> wxm: 你是哪个省的？
<iGirl> ofan: 晕,网警不是随便看的吗?那个勾勾群都可以的据说
<iGirl> ofan: 计算跨省路费咩
<wxm> ofan, ...
<ofan> iGirl: 现在都要邀请才能入群的好么.. 
<wxm> ofan, 网警叔叔, 我错了.
<ofan> wxm: 不打自招？
<iGirl> ofan: 你是网警啊....没特权咩
<ofan> iGirl: 木有啊
<iGirl> ofan: 恭喜你又抓获了一个色狼,哈哈
<wxm> ofan, 我放弃了抵抗了.
<iGirl> ofan: ...算
<CyrusYzGTt> wxm§ 報性別 三圍 姓 字 名 號 特點 特長 特短 特園
<wxm> CyrusYzGTt, 直接报重点:  男.
<CyrusYzGTt> wxm§ 額，把你給 adam8157 
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 我先上,你个伪处男别和我争哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 給你，我對男的沒興趣
<wxm> ...irc里什么时候开始这么基情四射了.
<iGirl> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ ..都說，俺不是處男
<iGirl> 吃饭先,没力气了
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 那不是伪处男吗,我都说的了
<wxm> :D
<CyrusYzGTt> wxm§ 現在宣佈，因爲你是男的，將你送給 iGirl 
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你会不是？？
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯,我用完了再送你
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯嗯，，
<wxm> CyrusYzGTt, NO!!!! 我还是纯洁的.
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 不要，沒興趣。。
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 表浪费哦
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 這浪費的起，，
<wxm> 我还是看 生活大爆炸 去吧. 太基情了你们.
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: ...主意勤俭持家的传统不能丢哇,哈哈
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 瞎扯吧 就你这个头脑 哪里泡得到妞 八成是被阿姨吃嫩草了
<iGirl> jyfl987: 赞,你呢?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 這個絕對可以扔進 六道輪迴，，從靈魂改造爲女人
<jyfl987> iGirl: 我也是  lol
<iGirl> 哈哈
<iGirl> 恭喜咯
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 沒有，我被學妹吃過
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 哇...学妹
 * jyfl987 我有佳酿初养成，二十年来未开封
<CyrusYzGTt> maya 你在哪裏？？你的網絡男友被欺負了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 被迷奸了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 嗯，學妹摸我的手，說我的手很嫩
<ofan> 有用eeepc的么？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 去你的。別想歪
<ofan> 有什么pad/小笔记本推荐？
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: ...这就叫吃啊...你修行修坏脑了?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ android不是有x86的 iso麼，
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不是你自己说的 你不是雏了么
<iGirl> ofan: xoom
<ofan> iGirl: 买不起
<ofan> 要个便宜的
<if_else> 各位兄台，使用 shell 脚本，如何用 passwd <user> 修改用户的密码？
<if_else> shell 中如何，提供交互式输入？谢谢
<ofan> if_else: expect?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 嗯，外星人道祖說了，人類要節欲
<qsun> if_else: Expect, http://oreilly.com/catalog/expect/chapter/ch03.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Exploring Expect: Chapter 3 Getting Started With Expect
<iGirl> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不是，就不是，哪有問這麼長的
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 弱弱的问一下debian6有类似ubutnu的软件中心么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345127 如题 google到一片文章，貌似说debian6也有软件中心，是真的么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lldonger — 2011-09-14 11:27
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 計劃生育是外星人可以利用的。最節約的入侵手段，
<if_else> 兄台，expect 是shell 的命令吗？如果使用 交互式 shell passwd 修改用户名密码，要提供两次密码输入
<if_else> 如何把这个过程，用 shell 脚本形式，来实现？谢谢
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那你怎么破处的
<CyrusYzGTt> echo password |print 
 * iGirl 吃饭去~~~
<iGirl> 保暖思淫欲lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 神交。。。你沒有看 師妃萱 麼
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 扯淡 不就是梦遗么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 對了，你沒有第三類的外星文明的接觸麼
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 哪有什么外星人 这世界就是个为我而设的虚拟机而已 你和ee都是npc
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 對了，你沒有第一、二、三、四、五、六、七、八、九類的外星文明的接觸麼
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 錯。。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你少来 你这个npc 想把我导入错误的发展路径
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 這個世界雖然是 虛空的，，但是 對於 你是真實的，你摸摸量子泡沫
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 这个世界是为我量身定制的 你们都是假的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 額，好吧 ，第十一類接觸，就是真實世界的接觸
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 好吧，我把你的手機，電腦拿走也是假的，，是不存在的
<wml> 又讨论哲学了吗？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 所以我把你打死也是没关系的 反正是个npc而已
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ 哲學個屁。我是低學歷，低文化的人，怎麼會去討論那垃圾的東西
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不好，我說，這個世界是個殘破的世界，但是真實的
<wml> CyrusYzGTt: 看出来了...
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ 那就不要說這麼垃圾，又不能拿錢的垃圾說
<wml> CyrusYzGTt: 我逻辑混乱了现在...
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ 嗯嗯，都說了，你要相信 某黨，，不要理會我，，嗯嗯，清楚了麼
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。。。難道都邏輯混亂了嗎。ee都timeout了
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 瞬間安靜
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<forfun`> .
<yimo> 请问有没有什么程序让windows可以做到置顶某个窗口， 好像linux下一样， 右键某个窗口标题栏选择置顶便能总是置顶
<yimo> 有没有人编写过或者做过这样的改善
<yimo> 请问有没有什么程序让windows可以做到置顶某个窗口， 好像linux下一样， 右键某个窗口标题栏选择置顶便能总是置顶
<yimo> 中午一般没有人说话呢
<jyfl987> 微软还演示了ARM处理器支持，为X86处理器编译的程序将能正常工作在ARM设备上
<wolftankk> 中文一般都在午睡
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.qq.com/a/20110913/001013.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 广东14岁男孩因一命案被判为非法组织老大_新闻_腾讯网
<Evanescence> bin/hacker-evolution: error while loading shared libraries: libssh2.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 请问这个问题应该安装那个包？ 我的系统是ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> libssh2.so.1 <<這個包
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install libssh2.so.1 即可
<ofan> 装openssh
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】DELL1400安装Utunbu11.04后无线网卡无驱动，如何解决啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345136 RT 小弟在自己的dell1400XP系统下，用iso文件安装了Ubuntu11.04在其中一个分区里，但是进入系统后，无线网卡无法识别，上不了网，请问有没有类似这样的情况啊？ 哪位大大帮忙解答一下，谢谢啦 PS：还装过深度 ...
<MeaCulpa> 我的我的墙啊，下个opera mini那么难
<archl> 所有资源都是国内的。
<forfun``> 我以为被踢了……
<jyfl987> 有没有什么终端下看pdf的工具？
<maivel> jyfl987: 转成文本再看？
<jyfl987> maivel: not a good way
<CyrusYzGTt> pdf2html
<CyrusYzGTt> 用lynx查看。。w3m
<Evanescence> pdftotext
<jyfl987> 找到个 fbgs 问题多多
<CyrusYzGTt> 還不如 pdf2html 然後 w3m 
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt:  不是所有pdf都可以 有的pdf禁止copy text
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 破解。。 不過貌似不怎麼好。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 根據 freenet某個網站的說法，linux被黑，是我上次 退出的 boinc GPU CPUS的項目被提出的測試
<CyrusYzGTt> 也是ddos目前比較高級的用法
<CyrusYzGTt> 殭屍網絡，合法化
<archl> jyfl987:  你的项目怎样？
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 求教，如何安装和调出GCC4.6.1.tar.bz2？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345138 我是新人 最好说详细些 统计信息: 发表于 由 极乐浪子 — 2011-09-14 13:19
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。悲摧的，我到底用不用共享GPU好,不過 硬件廠商對 linux的支持好差，集成顯卡+獨立顯卡的後臺切換，比win差不是一個量級的
<CyrusYzGTt> 不共享，，GPU就有點浪費。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 没办法。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 因为用户群。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 嗯嗯，所以，我現在捨不得刪除win7..
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。创造一个环境，让人们席卷来Linux :D
<archl> Cy
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 以前那臺 dual core 2 T3200 ATIhd2400無所謂，，不過這臺就需要M$
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我努力的。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在脑袋特别发热。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,,,去吧，，加油 信念支持你。。
<jyfl987> archl: 没怎么样 先学基础知识起
<archl> jyfl987: 对的1.
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 去研究 perl幫忙升級改進fvwm
<archl> jyfl987: 先恢复英语水平。恢复到 6.5 academic IELTS水平——好久不正经写essay了。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我不要，要改就改GNOME-Shell Kwin和Meego
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 不要跟我一樣用 gnome好不，，
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ iGnome 來了，不說了
<archl> iGnome: 神好。
<jyfl987> archl: 英语我天天学
<archl> jyfl987: 我要突击。今天是第二天。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: pdftohtml 字体不足 转出来的根本不能看
<jyfl987> archl: 你是白澳人 要什么突击？？
<archl> jyfl987: 屁。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 用wqy基本滿足
<archl> jyfl987: 我才不是。
<archl> jyfl987: 你又不是没见过我。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 。。..
<jyfl987> archl: 你不是 jiero么
<jyfl987> archl: 难道你冒充了
<archl> jyfl987: 就是jiero
<jyfl987> archl: 那不是在白澳么 
<iGnome> archl: 赶紧去买一个点读机。
<archl> iGnome: 什么是？
<archl> jyfl987: 就算如此也不是说我的英语水平就很高。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: p 我用 evince都读不了 只有foxitreader可以
<CyrusYzGTt> ... ... archl 神在給你下神諭
<iGnome> 。。你脱离社会很久了。这都不知道。
<jyfl987> archl: 但是说明你的英语够用了
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。我需要更强，
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ evince只要安裝了字體就可以，我的經驗，這是我 fonts 5G容量的一個原因
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 對了，，那個 symblo...什麼的字體也要安裝上。貌似是數學符號的，，還有一些工業標準的
<iGnome> pdf都是替换字体的机制。只要一个全的字体就够。
<iGnome> 安装5G干嘛
<archl> im leaving.
<archl> 需要有人修改出个文泉驿变动版本，宽度等同于 中易宋体的
 * iGnome 这世界上，现在没人搞gdk_event了。都干嘛去了。
<archl> Liberation Sans 宽度和 arial就一样。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 額，有很多什麼篆體 宋體 小數民族的 古代字體 ，，好多，還有私有的，。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 甲骨文:P
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 嗯，我有幾個版本的
<iGnome> fc-zh 是 `fc-list :lang=zh-cn|sed s/:.*//' 的别名
<iGnome> 你列表看下？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 不過最多的是篆體，，特別是小篆
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 看了。。發現我原來是其他民族的語言字體最多，，悲摧的。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 你能看懂么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 啥？？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 少数民族文字
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 诶 wtf 字体真挫
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 嗯，藏文會看的，。 因爲 蘭州拉麵 也會看點，，還會點印尼的
<jyfl987> 我的kindle3 也是看那个 unix环境高级编程 有许多页显示不了
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 英文也會點
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。这个不算少数民族
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 對於 華族來說是
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 我是以地球村來看的，，雖然沒腦死天朝不算是地球村的，。
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現在中文，，最多的是 zh-cn > zh-tw > zh-hk ...
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: hate it
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 麼事？？
<JuncoJet> :-D
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: the chaos of chinese fonts
<JuncoJet> 话说IRC能收到表情么？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: zh-tw和zh-hk区别大么？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ chaos??啥意思？？
<Guest93> æ··ä¹±
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 很大。。zh-hk只有 9種字體。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<Hoxily> :p
<CyrusYzGTt> zh-tw比zh-cn少大概8種字體
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 所有人安裝同意一個表情字體，，就可以
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: pdf2txt...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我再试试
<ScarletWolf> JuncoJet: 看客户端了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我也是用這個看pdf都是文字的，，有圖片就用pdf2html
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: soga酱紫啊，那有没统一标准呢Pidgin发的表情 XChart是不是也能看到呢
<ScarletWolf> JuncoJet: 一般客户端都把: P 翻译成作鬼脸
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不行 中文字体的内容都出不来
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 客戶端不同，，有些不用pidgin的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那些基于xpdf和poppler的，表现的都差不多
<Guest93> :p
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: foxit reader就可以 nnd
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 一个不行，都不行
<MeaCulpa> foxit是中国人弄得啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 中国人不可阻挡
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没错 evince也不行 但是foxitreader为何行呢 wtf
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 中国人不可阻挡
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 無視版權
<MeaCulpa> 我还直接pdfgrep呢
<ubw_> 请问有人知道怎么用加速计定位坐标吗？
 * ScarletWolf 服务器终于正常了，开始干活
<JuncoJet> Pidgin能不能最小化到托盘的？一直显示窗口好麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 可以隱藏的，在任務圖標，我用gnome3 f15都可以
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: XFCE飘过，表示没有图标……
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 这跟版权有毛关系
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: XChat倒是有图标
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 。。沒有pidgin的圖標麼？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ .. 那麼專利呢
<ubw_> 没人知道吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 對了，貌似那是f..t r..r的專利是自己的
<a> exit
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，我在XFCE里没有图标
<asura> 你们真强大，这会又讨论到FONTS取了～
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§  好吧，沒有用過，xfce ..自己摸索
<JuncoJet> 水平水平线是什么线  TEST
<asura> ？
<asura> 什么水平线？
<asura> 我知道建筑装修什么的要画个水平线～
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 兩隻眼睛鏈接起來就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 按照 水的平均面與所畫的直綫重合就是
<JuncoJet> asura: 不是那个啦，是聊天窗口里的
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: 你们看不到吗？刚才我发了一个
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 發什麼？？
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: 水平线
<asura> JuncoJet: 你说的是不是irc窗口里隔段时间就会出来的一条虚线？
<JuncoJet> asura: 恩
<asura> JuncoJet: 那个是用来分隔表示刚才的话题结束了现在换个新话题之类～～～我从来不管那个的
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 看不到，，你爲什麼不用 ⏅
<asura> JuncoJet: 反正我从来不管那个的，过段时间就会自己跳一个出来～
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: 他指的是irc窗口里时不时会出来的那一条分割屏幕虚线
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ .. .. 
<JuncoJet> asura: CyrusYzGTt 我只是试试Pidgin是不是比XChat和irris好用
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 可惡，欺負我這個低學歷，低文憑就開心了麼。。
<asura> JuncoJet: 我现在用K
<JuncoJet> asura: K是什么？没用过么
<asura> JuncoJet: 我现在用的Kvirc4，我感觉还是这个最好用 
<JuncoJet> asura: 酱紫啊
<asura> JuncoJet: 其次是quassel-qt4,然后是x-chat
<JuncoJet> asura: 我用Pidgin是因为xubuntu系统自带，所以试试
<asura> JuncoJet: 不过kvirc4有一个毛病，就是不要在unity 2d下使用，不然就会主窗口打不开，很诡异的
<asura> JuncoJet: pidgin我用了一次，整死没找到从哪里连接服务器和进频道，直接放弃了
<asura> JuncoJet: 画说xubuntu用的什么界面？
<JuncoJet> asura: xfce
<asura> JuncoJet: 好用么？
<JuncoJet> asura: 感觉没lxde好用，lxde比较符合win风格，Win+R
<JuncoJet> asura: 可以召唤 运行窗口，然后输入命令就可以了
<asura> JuncoJet: 我原来用opensuse，我很喜欢opensuse的gnome
<ScarletWolf> JuncoJet: lxde的窗口打开后能否默认最大化？
<JuncoJet> ScarletWolf: 貌似不能，但是窗口大小是最大化的  
<ScarletWolf> JuncoJet: 我关闭时已经把窗口最大化了，但lxde貌似没有记忆
<ScarletWolf> JuncoJet: 我用的时候默认不是最大化的
<ScarletWolf> JuncoJet: 关闭窗口还得瞄准。。。
<asura> JuncoJet: opensuse的gnome有开始菜单那里有分类列表，类似于win的最近文档，但是多了一个文档收藏，可以把常用的文档收藏在那里，打开很方便
<asura> ScarletWolf: Linux的桌面好像都不会记忆这个，但是会记忆窗口的大小，貌似～
<JuncoJet> ScarletWolf: 那个只是小问题啦，lxde我喜欢他openbox的窗口管理器。托放到不太工作区的那个操作很赞
<ScarletWolf> asura: xfce好像没问题
<ScarletWolf> JuncoJet: 就因为这个小问题，我换xfce了
<JuncoJet> asura: 其实我几乎不用文档，我喜欢把图标排桌面上  :-)
<asura> JuncoJet: 不过好像几乎所有的桌面都有拖放到其他工作区的功能～
<JuncoJet> ScarletWolf: 那个只是小问题啦，lxde我喜欢他openbox的窗口管理器。托放到不同工作区的那个操作很赞
<ScarletWolf> ....
<JuncoJet> ScarletWolf: 可以连续托放操作，而xfce不能
<asura> JuncoJet: 我不喜欢把图标排在桌面，那貌似是win下的很多人都有的坏习惯～～～
<ScarletWolf> JuncoJet: 这个小问题对我很重要
<asura> JuncoJet: 我喜欢opensuse的应用软件收藏，把喜欢的应用程序都丢到收藏里，然后一点就从那里选就行了
<asura> 不过我老婆就会把我的图标又都丢到桌面上～～～
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助啊，腾达w311ma 无线网卡搜的到网，但是联不上啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345145 lsusb 的时候显示的是 3370 怎么 加载时成了2870 了呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hamzah — 2011-09-14 14:38
<JuncoJet> asura: 可以自己改图标的呀，或者放到dock里
<asura> 不过现在是unity，没啥念想了，没有dock，也么有mainmenu，就直接常用丢launche里，但是不能丢太多，不然会滚的很难受，剩下的就在+app里用搜索了 
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 在麼，，幫忙把昨天被我誣告的那位 wujie 釋放，， 不過我把責任推說是 microcai 的新官三把火上
<asura> JuncoJet: 主要是我很讨厌桌面上放满了图标，感觉乱糟糟的～
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 在麼，，幫忙把昨天被我誣告的那位 wujie 釋放，， 不過我把責任推說是 microcai 的新官三把火上
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 在麼，，幫忙把昨天被我誣告的那位 wujie 釋放，， 不過我把責任推說是 microcai 的新官三把火上
<JuncoJet> asura: 一般我都是放不下后 再解决问题
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: 你太强大了，不带这么欺负人的把
<dungeon_archl> 放桌面是说明工作多。
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ .. .. 
<asura> JuncoJet: 我从来不会允许我桌面上的图标超过两排～
<dungeon_archl> 用gnome-activity-journal或者sezen之类的就好了。
<asura> 图标多了在win下我就会加工作栏，都放工作栏里 
<dungeon_archl> 根本不急。
<dungeon_archl> 全是历史记录性质的文件管理。
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 我曾經用gimp 解pdf用了我 500多個，，gimp窗口
<wzlxx> 谁在用dephi7??
<asura> linux下用dephi ?
<wzlxx> win下
<JuncoJet> wzlxx: 不会delphi 只会C
<asura> 我倒是以前写过几行dephi 7的小程序
<JuncoJet> wzlxx: BCB
<asura> 跟写vb似的～不好玩～
<asura> JuncoJet: 恩，我也喜欢bcb
<wzlxx> 推荐个入门教程
<wzlxx> 逼不得已
<asura> wzlxx: 没有，我看到脚本语言我就烦～
<JuncoJet> asura: 不过我已经放弃BCB了，改玩VB去了（捂脸
<asura> 画说，谁推荐个好看又高效的桌面？
<asura> JuncoJet: 我最讨厌vb，一点挑战都没有，全是套函数，比c#还无聊～
<JuncoJet> asura: 桌面不知道，不过fluxbox我觉得  没有桌面就已经很强大好用了
<asura> fluxbox是什么？
<JuncoJet> asura: 玩VB其实 主要是挑战VB做不了的事情…… 因为非主流可以显得很帅
<dungeon_archl> asura: 你用什么类型的应用？
<dungeon_archl> asura: 综合起来就是GNOME
<JuncoJet> asura: http://www.google.com.hk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=fluxbox
<wzlxx> 都是专家
<asura> dungeon_archl: 我觉得我现在除了写程序就是在写文档～～～～其实linux下面应用好像跟桌面系统没多大关系～
 * wml 是菜鸟
<asura> i'm fresh bird
<dungeon_archl> asura: 好吧。我不会写程序。我一直用图形。
<asura> dungeon_archl: 不过我非常喜欢gui～
<asura> dungeon_archl: 所以要找个好点的x-desktop
<asura> JuncoJet: 其实我觉得如果要非主流耍帅的话就是直接玩gtk
<dungeon_archl> gtk的对话框看起来最舒服，其他一般。
<asura> dungeon_archl: gtk是函数库来的吧？对话框这些，自己可以修改的啊～
<dungeon_archl> asura: 不懂
<JuncoJet> asura: 觉得LINUX 满屏幕的彩色文字才华丽 强势推荐fluxbox+那个温度的什么cidy（貌似是这名子 忘记了
 * adam8157 这个频道话题上天下地的
<asura> adam8157: 那是，今天从早上到现在已经4、5话题了，光我看到的，而且差别很大～
<JuncoJet> asura: dungeon_archl  GTK的窗口是 按比例来出来的 先要划分比例才可以
 * adam8157 小白表示叹服
<asura> JuncoJet: 好像满屏幕各种颜色，是*nix桌面的特色～～～～
<dungeon_archl> asura: 我喜欢纯色。
<JuncoJet> dungeon_archl: asura 各种颜色可以显得专业嘛，片片MM什么的= =！
<asura> dungeon_archl: 恩......纯色就是把各种颜色都设成一个颜色，纯色不难，不纯才难～～～虽然我也喜欢纯色～
<JuncoJet> MM们一定会像偶像一样崇拜
<forfun``> 华丽的是桌面上只留一个emacs，其它所有东东全定义为快捷键
<dungeon_archl> JuncoJet: 好吧。。。我对此毫无经验。————24岁没有过女朋友的飘过。
<wml> 至今对快捷键很怕
<forfun``> 而且emacs还是不带标题栏、边框和按钮的
<wml> 所以宁愿用vim的命令也不用ecacs
<wml> emacs
<CyrusYzGTt> vim +
<asura> 好像对于一般mm而言，你桌面上一个图标都没有～就一个黑底几行白字+一个闪闪的光标，然后突然你输着输着出来个窗口给他看电影才是最神奇和值得膜拜的
<JuncoJet> forfun``: LXDE中习惯Win+R 运行里输入命令的飘过……
<asura> wml: 貌似vim 也有很多窗口～～～
 * ScarletWolf 好久没发现bug了，无聊啊。。。
<dungeon_archl> JuncoJet: 其实惊讶过——我桌面上都没可以点选菜单的。都是用快捷键呼出。
<asura> 我至今还没成功的在命令行里正常的修改过一样东西并且正常退出过～
<dungeon_archl> ScarletWolf: bug人之常情。
<wml> asura: 我不编程，所以都是单窗口，tab也不用，习惯开一堆xterm。
<dungeon_archl> wml: 。。。。
<dungeon_archl> wml: 装 terminator吧。
 * ScarletWolf 让bug来的更猛烈些吧
<dungeon_archl> ScarletWolf: 去年我做某个作业，一个下午上报给 scribus 4个bug。。。
<asura> dungeon_archl: 曾经我桌面上就什么都没有，然后我同学想借用我的电脑，盯着屏幕看了三分钟后一脸迷茫+遗憾的走了
<dungeon_archl> ScarletWolf: 还把我的照片发出去了。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: ...
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你是专门找bug的吧。
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 找和验
<asura> 其实我发现我很有找bug的天赋
<asura> 我经常就捣鼓出来个bug然后还没法解决～
<ScarletWolf> asura: ...
 * GNUdog 我们只在看到 panic 的时候，才会感到兴奋
<adam8157> GNUdog: +1
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: ...我看到kernel panic的时候就没辙了
<asura> ScarletWolf: 我曾经就折腾文档文件结果把电脑给折腾死机了～
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 装gentoo时，有时没编译好，就会kernel panic。。。
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf, 那种 panic 不算
<jarod_chen> 我有一个同学上qq就把电脑上死机了 呢
<jarod_chen> 有什么了不起的
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 哦。我奇怪的是，有时debian在我电脑上也会kernel panic
<tolbkni> GNUdog: 那算哪种，一般都是驱动之类的造成 panic 吧
<dungeon_archl> 好吧。。。我现在拔下移动硬盘就死机。。。
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf, 记下 call trace
<dungeon_archl> 晕死了。
 * wml 表示学校机房的电脑不管什么软件都能死机
<dungeon_archl> btrfs报错，
<GNUdog> tolbkni, 那种属于自己编译的时候，没选对东西
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 记下call trace，然后上报bug/
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 记下call trace，然后上报bug?
<GNUdog> provision 完了，继续搞
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf, 对
<adam8157> GNUdog: 昨晚看球, 搞得现在很困
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不是因为和你室友？
<tolbkni> GNUdog: 呃，你说的 panic 是狭义上的内核 bug？
<GNUdog> 呜…我还以为装完了，结果是才开始装
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...突然想到, 你有三个室友哦
<GNUdog> adam8157, 没有啊
<GNUdog> 我都住家的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 因为招不住么?
<GNUdog> tolbkni, 就是真正是因为 kernel 自身代码的问题，而不是人为的
<GNUdog> adam8157, 那是你
<^k^> GNUdog:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<adam8157> lol
<wml> 机器人在找存在感了
<asura> GNUdog: 你这都能被报刷屏？
<ScarletWolf> ...
<tolbkni> 犀利
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<asura> 安静了～～
<JuncoJet> asura: 是啊
<JuncoJet> 还是xchat好些，可以上下翻自己刚说的话= =！
<asura> kvirc不行？
<JuncoJet>  asura 没试过
<asura> JuncoJet: 那你试试看呢？
<JuncoJet> asura: 没装啊= =！你装了伐？
<asura> 我现在用的就是啊 
<asura> JuncoJet: 而且我记得xchat，好像直接在聊天窗口点名字不行，只能复制名字才能指定人～
<ScarletWolf> asura: tab可以补全啊
<JuncoJet> ScarletWolf: 哈哈 这个 asura 应该知道= = 常识
<asura> ScarletWolf: 还是没有点一下爽～
<JuncoJet> asura: 我觉得tab爽啊，呵
<asura> JuncoJet: 只要是linux命令偷懒的方法都是tab补全～
<ScarletWolf> asura: 为了提高效率，应该尽量避免使用鼠标吧？
<asura> 额～～我考虑把显示器换成触屏，直接点屏幕吧～～
<asura> 我一般是鼠标+快捷键
<JuncoJet> 我在想 QQ什么时候能够 输入名字 TAB  显示名字:
<JuncoJet> 这样群聊多爽啊= =！
<ScarletWolf> JuncoJet: TX快要破产时
<asura> ScarletWolf: 应该说IRC代替QQ群时～
<jarod_chen> 意淫吧  国内有多少人听说过irc啊
<wml_> irc在win下找个客户端就不容易
<jyfl987> jarod_chen: 要那么多人来干嘛 现在频道里的人 都说话 就刷屏了
<JuncoJet> wml_: XChat是首选，不过有时限
<JuncoJet> wml_: MIRC破解版比较多
<wml_> JuncoJet: 所以蛋腾阿
<Barden> 这里是YY频道
<jarod_chen> irssi
<jarod_chen> textual
<asura> :-)～～
<JuncoJet> jarod_chen: irssi在win平台不能打中文字
<jarod_chen> 你确定不是自己设置问题
<jarod_chen> mac下可用
<asura> 说真的irc这种真的不是中国大陆的老百姓，太炸呼了
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 爲何？何故？
<Arches> emacs下erc可用
<JuncoJet> asura: irc是接触了linux后才知道的（捂脸
<jarod_chen> 用来成立个秘密小团体 什么的 还是满有用的  ssh通讯
<asura> highlight
<jarod_chen> 自己建立服务器什么的
<JuncoJet> jarod_chen: 自建服务里 来聊天
<asura> 是的
<jarod_chen> 安全
<jarod_chen> 没监控啊 
<asura> jarod_chen: 很适合中国那些游戏工会开秘密小会～
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • transmission怎样支持gbk编码的bt种子? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345151 很多BT种子都使用gbk编码的，下载后文件名都是乱码。试过很多软件都不行。目前靠谱的是用ktorrent和wine utorrent。谁知道怎么用transmission支持bgk编码吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 playfish — 2011-09-14 15:24
<Arches> 加密了么? irc通信?
<ScarletWolf> jarod_chen: 如果公开，会被河蟹的。。。
<asura> Arches: 一般没有，你可以自建一个加密的
<JuncoJet> asura: jarod_chen  必须的……  不过如果把密钥什么的抓到的话 还是会被解密出来的
<JuncoJet> asura: jarod_chen  用修改过的非主流协议，专用的客户端
<Arches> 呵呵, 就跟广场上聊天差不多
<jarod_chen> 有其他认证方式的么  没仔细研究而已
<asura> JuncoJet: 密钥都被知道了，再加密也没用了～
<Arches> gtalk为啥没火起来呢 感觉挺好的
<asura> jarod_chen: 可以自己写一个协议～
<asura> 你们都有gtalk?
<jarod_chen> 谁让你不好好保存密钥的
<asura> 那我一起去弄一个玩玩～
<JuncoJet> asura:  g fw 应该能够抓到所有的数据= =！
<jarod_chen> Gfw 抓的是出口带宽的数据
<asura> JuncoJet: 自己写一个协议，des加密～抓取吧～抓到你也看不懂
<JuncoJet> asura: 恩
<jarod_chen> ssh它抓了也看不到的
<jarod_chen> python下面写一个简单的网络通讯协议也不难 
<asura> 是啊～
<jarod_chen> 对了 ban是不是只能管理员用的
<JuncoJet> jarod_chen: py为啥那么受欢迎？ javascript为啥不加入脚本语言阵营，这样的话py就没有今天了
<jarod_chen> JuncoJet:  你问我？ javascript就是为了网页设计的
<jarod_chen> pyton是通用脚步语言
<jarod_chen> 脚本语言
<jyfl987> jarod_chen: 现在js也可以通用了 至少在服务器上是 check下 nodejs
<asura> javascript本来不就是脚本语言么？
<jarod_chen> jyfl987 : nodejs 是用python调用的好不好
<jyfl987> jarod_chen: ???
<jarod_chen> 解析javascript的还是 v8
<jarod_chen> 引擎  还是c++ 写的
<jyfl987> jarod_chen: 哥 nodejs跟python有啥关系
<jyfl987> jarod_chen: 那python不也是c写的么
<jarod_chen> jyfl987 : 你安装一个node.js 就知道 里面的程序基本上是python程序
<yw> 如果我想发图片，有什么办法实现呀？
<asura> jarod_chen: 好像还有很多引擎都是c写的
<JuncoJet> 我是说JS应用与本地化的语言，非工作在浏览器里
<asura> JuncoJet: js的设计目的就是为了优化网页效果啊～
<jarod_chen> 那个 nodejs 基本上就是 用python 调用了v8 引擎 ,然后用v8引擎来解释javascript
<jarod_chen> 然后估计扩充了一些 API  
<jarod_chen> 就这么个框架
<fitha> 广东省东莞市 电信113.77.243.113
<GNUdog> JuncoJet, 闻道有先后，术业有专攻，如是而已。没有什么东西能够大一统
<syq> 测试
<asura> GNUdog: c/c++就很大统，就是太难用好了～～
<jarod_chen> 镰刀 斧头各有用处  拿镰刀砍树  拿斧头割稻  吃饱了撑得吧
<GNUdog> asura, 你在浏览器利，用 C 给我控制个 DOM 试试看
<JuncoJet> GNUdog: C语法  真的是大统了，他的发明人 死了也可一冥目了
<asura> GNUdog: 用c编写个可以控制dom的浏览器～
<jarod_chen> 不是c写不出来 是没几个人会写而已
<GNUdog> asura, 这，还不是一样的。你无法用 C 直接去控制，即便你用 C 写出来，一样要去另外定义一种东西来实现、
<GNUdog> JuncoJet, 语法还好吧，变种一堆。这种不限定格式和缩进的东西，也挺麻烦的
 * GNUdog 不然就不会有 IOCCC 这种蛋疼的必死啊了
<asura> GNUdog: 错了，我只是让dom按照我的方法来使用，而不是去定义一个东西去实现dom
<GNUdog> s/必死啊/比赛/g
<lambdaq> 好吧，问个问题，freenode如何 mode +x 呢？
<asura> GNUdog: 别忘了，DOM必须基于浏览器，浏览器必须基于操作系统，而操作系统是c/c++写的～
<GNUdog> asura, 别忘了，操作系统是基于各种不同平台的
<jyfl987> jarod_chen: 就几个python自动化脚本而已 
<JuncoJet> 奇怪，为啥XCHAT里不能发act命令？
<JuncoJet> 还是自己看不到？
<jarod_chen> jyfl987: 任务管理 还有进程处理都是python在负责
<asura> GNUdog: 所以用底层控制高层的容易啊～
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，IO 
<jyfl987> jarod_chen: 瞎扯
<CyrusYzGTt> IEEE
<GNUdog> asura, 完全没看懂你在说啥
<asura> GNUdog: 上一层的东西在怎么转还是只能围着底层转～
<jarod_chen> jyfl987:  你才不懂能 服务器软件最起码要多进程或者多线程的  javascript的引擎只能单线程  没有多线程和多任务管理能力
 * adam8157 啧啧
<GNUdog> asura, so?为了实现一点浏览器里的效果，然后专门去写C，还要考虑到是高位还是低位优先？
<asura> GNUdog: dom离开浏览器就不好使了，他想定义个东西取控制其他的他都没那个能耐，而c要想控制dom大不了自己定义个东西～
<jyfl987> jarod_chen: 我真是受不了你了 
<jarod_chen> jyfl987:  自己搞搞清楚
<GNUdog> asura, 说到“自己定义个东西”就够了，嗯。那就是重新发明了 JS
<GNUdog> 很好
<asura> GNUdog: 这是实现代价的高低，而不是能不能做到的问题～
<adam8157> asura: 能不能做到啊? "图灵完全"说明了一切
<adam8157> asura: 这样没意义的
<asura> adam8157: 额，好吧～～～～
<JuncoJet> jarod_chen: jsnode是阻塞模式的把？没用多线程
<jyfl987> JuncoJet: 所以我真是觉得这人 完全不懂 还要乱吹牛
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 請求升級內核，，f15的，， 2.6.40.4-5.fc15.x86_64不太還好用
<JuncoJet> jarod_chen: 我个人还是看好多线程的东西，尤其是现在服务器也都是多核的
<asura> $tr("睡着了")
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 和你一个版本 肿么了
<jyfl987> 用go可以
<jarod_ch_> 上面的东西我没看到
<jyfl987> 不过go现在语法还没固定下来
<jarod_ch_> 网络重启了
<asura> 貌似各个系统涉及x86_64的都不太还用
<adam8157> jyfl987: Go的coding style好丑...
<jarod_ch_> JuncoJet: 刚才讲了什么
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 內存管理不好，，命名cache free swap都沒有用很多，，偏偏有卡機的感覺
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还可以继续改呗
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt, 换来 RHEL 吧
<JuncoJet> jarod_chen: 我个人还是看好多线程的东西，尤其是现在服务器也都是多核的
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 我沒有錢買那個升級授權，，
<jarod_ch_> JuncoJet: erlang 據說行囊不錯  
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你内存不是很大么?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯，就是這樣我才問你
<lambdaq> /mode $me +x
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<asura> JuncoJet: 多线程和多核好像是两个概念吧～
<jarod_ch_> pyhton 有线程锁  所以要提升性能还是要靠多进程
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 新的內核 v3.1-rc6出來了
<GNUdog> 我到现在都没有能找到 Ubuntu 的 kernel bzr 地址
<jarod_ch_> 线程解决的主要是 IO瓶颈  多进程才能发挥多核的性能
<asura> JuncoJet: 我一直以为多核对应的是多进程～～～难道不是么？虽然目前没感觉多核有什么用～～
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 不是，，一般是一盒一綫
<jyfl987> asura: 在服务器端有用 我们现在用python 由于gil的问题  单核心跑满了
<GNUdog> asura, 完全不是一个概念，多核和多线程的程序实现难度也完全不是一个等级的
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 除了有ht 或者 一盒帶兩綫的
<jyfl987> asura: 所以最近在研究搞系统多进程把处理器跑满
<JuncoJet> asura: 多核的能力在于减少线程切换的时间
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 你看看 libthreads，可以解決你的問題，，還有 nice
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是python自己的问题 搞成多进程 就系统帮你调节 这样就没啥问题了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 可以調用 libthreads解決的，這是綫程的lib
<jarod_ch_> python 用多线程的提速很有限 甚至还不如不用
<CyrusYzGTt> 試試 pycuda
<jyfl987> 我说的是多进程 ！！
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 其实用 stackless也成
<JuncoJet> jyfl987: 多进程是种资源的浪费，但性能可以提升些，Win平台进程比线程切换快（Linux我不知的
<jyfl987> 或者lua   lol
<jarod_ch_> libthreads  难道不是针对线程的
<jyfl987> JuncoJet: 没办法 确实浪费点 但是如果不用 靠python自己没法把负载送到其他核去 那更是浪费 我们是8核的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 哦，那個我是看到 其他程式的內存映像，看到的，，還有某個rar破解軟件
<jarod_ch_> lua貌似也不能多线程  用的协程  和 线程类似 但是不同
<jyfl987> lua不需要多进程了 
<jyfl987> lua是嵌入用 根本没必要自己做调度
<JuncoJet> luajit 听说很牛叉啊
<jarod_ch_> nodejs的进程调度还不是python在做
<jyfl987> jit不牛 luajit2那是超级狠
<JuncoJet> jarod_ch_: 不要太纠结了啊，nodejs只是证明 服务器js也行……
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯，我想起了，有個 pyrit貌似破解很好用
<jarod_ch_> js不是服务器
<JuncoJet> jarod_ch_: 是服务器脚本啊
<JuncoJet> 作用类似PHP吧，我宁愿PHP…………
<jyfl987> 我她吗真的对这人无语了
<jarod_ch_> 这有什么好奇怪的 还有人用CGI  用c来动态网页呢
<CyrusYzGTt> php.net貌似也被黑了，，代碼也在github
<jyfl987> 就好像多年前听人给我说 asp跑客户端的那种感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道是不是那個管理員下載BD影片的問題
<jarod_ch_> asp是一种服务器短技术   javascript是一种脚步语言
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，我蹭網的那個貌似又在掃描，我退出下
<jarod_ch_> nodejs 和 asp 是类似概念的东西
<jyfl987> 你随意吧 我没那闲功夫了
<CyrusYzGTt> 回來了
<asura> gtalk不好玩～没有linux版本～
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ pidgin雖然我不用 skype也有pidgin的插件
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: 我从来就没用过pidgin
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 好吧，，你自個想辦法去
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: 只是看他们这两天都在说gtalk，就看了下，发现gtalk没有linux的版本～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 有的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 不過貌似是32bit的
<jarod_ch_> gtalk协议公开的
<JuncoJet> asura: 应该有把
<jarod_ch_> 自己搞个么
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: 反正不是google写的～
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 好吧，，
<JuncoJet> 我发现最强大的客户端是 飞鸽传书的，各种平台 
<JuncoJet> 有木有
<asura> google 真bitch，开源居然都不顺便写个Linux下的客户端～
<jarod_ch_> JuncoJet:  mac 下超不好用
<ScarletWolf> asura: linux下一大堆XMPP协议的客户端呢
<JuncoJet> jarod_ch_: 欺负我没有MAC
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ 自己寫不好麼，順便看看有多少人用
<jarod_ch_> JuncoJet:  我在家里的几台电脑上传东西 mac上的经常出错
<asura> CyrusYzGTt: 现在还没空玩这些～～～等空了就自己写来玩～～～人太笨了，做这样的东西要花很多时间～
<JuncoJet> IRC能不能加好友的= =
<asura> 貌似不能～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> asura§ linux下的那個是 google寫的
<asura> 我都用msn～
<JuncoJet> pidgin里的IRC可以加好友= =！
<JuncoJet> 好给力啊
<jyfl987> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/744b7702tw1dl4rv9drt3j.jpg
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -!
<jyfl987> adam8157: ???
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你这图...
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat也可以，，
<jyfl987> adam8157: lol 微薄上找到的
<jarod_ch_> 老图
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: ...
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 实习生可以一周只来上3天班不?
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 有个朋友想来实习, 但是研一还得上课
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 有时候请一星期假都没问题
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 主要是他每周都是如此...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 原来这也是你们同事
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 面试时说清楚吧。但是时间太少的话，就没办法给你分配任务了。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯, 这个频道很多的...
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。還是第一次發現 xchat用 gdk的
<Guest31385> ?
<Guest31385> 有人？
<JuncoJet> Guest26564: 没
<filsuf> 大家好 。。 Linux上，真样用QQ音乐？
<archl> 大家晚上好。
<filsuf> 好好
<Crose> filsuf: webqq有qq音乐
<Crose> archl: 晚上啊……
<filsuf> 哦。。好，我去试试
<CyrusYzGTt> ** (chmsee:28681): WARNING **: GECKO_UTILS >>> Couldn't find a compatible GRE!
<CyrusYzGTt> ** ERROR **: Initialize html render engine failed!
<CyrusYzGTt> aborting...
<CyrusYzGTt> 已放弃(吐核)
<CyrusYzGTt> 悲摧的
<ScarletWolf> 还吐核啊。。。
<slacker_HD> :-D大家好
<CyrusYzGTt> f15 chmsee
<filsuf> 那webqq要用adobe.air?
<slacker_HD> okular is good enough
<CyrusYzGTt> 悲摧了，升級xul就這樣
<slacker_HD> webqq直接登录网页
<ScarletWolf> filsuf: 不用也能用
<slacker_HD> 用啥air
<Jakalala> Hi
<filsuf> ok
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ ,,KDE的更加不行，我這裏的QT已經癱瘓了，，vidalia不能啓動，，vlc不能啓動
<^k^> Jakalala, 好  ㍨ 
<ScarletWolf> filsuf: 我用webqq就是因为不想装客户端，我不可能去装什么air
<Crose> 用chrome等webqq比air好用多了
<slacker_HD>  CyrusYzGTt，悲了个催的你
<Crose> 不卡还有桌面提示
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ ..好你個悲摧的，，
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-14 17:00:24 +0800
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Hi
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 神仙姐姐，幫忙把 wujie解除 封印
<slacker_HD> ^k^，你好，你会说话么
<Destine> CyrusYzGTt, why?
<slacker_HD> ^k^为啥不理我呢
<jarod_ch_> irc 里面还有女人的么?  我还以为都是一帮技术宅男
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ wujie 是被我誣陷 發廣告 ，然後被 microcai新官上任三把火給封印了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt就是女人
<Destine> CyrusYzGTt, microcai?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 我是man
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 嗯，，求你幫忙解除 wujie的封印
<Destine> CyrusYzGTt, 不认识。
 * archl 2个月来第一次见到Destine发言。。。
<Destine> archl, 你来得太少了？
<wwu> 机器人是哪个？
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ .. .. 這個OP是 iGnome給 microcai 就是前天的
<archl> Destine: 额。你也不知道我3个名称额。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ wujie是不是你的馬甲，，你快點求 神仙姐姐
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 我想奉献给数学.不知有什么建议
<Destine> jiero, 我知道你，罗姐姐。
<jiero> Destine: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，去找 幼稚園的小朋友
 * jiero 被女孩子叫姐姐已经无地自容了。。。
<slacker_HD> 数学是个很神圣的东西
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<Jakalala> 我也这样认为
<CyrusYzGTt> 小朋友的答案是最正確的是引導社會變好的、，，
<slacker_HD> 我觉得把，要不是香港或者台湾人，一般只有女孩子喜欢用繁体字
<slacker_HD> 正经老爷们，谁会无聊改这些
<CyrusYzGTt> ...也有 喜歡華夏文明的喜歡用，，特別是修道的，，
 * Jakalala 数学中有个黎曼猜想
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt，你是女孩子，就认了吧
<slacker_HD> 你应该向王晓云学习，她是你的楷模，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ ,,不是，，我有把的，，有小JJ的，，有體毛的，
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 王晓云是誰？。？
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 美女麼??
<slacker_HD> 王晓云，我国山东的一个女数学教师，发现了md5 的碰撞啥的
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 額，我只要我未來的老婆，
<jiero> 。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你个勾引小姑娘的大叔.还敢说自己是修道的人
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你太浅薄了。
<jiero> slacker_HD: 大概只有男的喜欢繁体吧。。。我见了4隔了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 我在天朝普通修魔道 ，當官修邪道
<pocoyo`> CyrusYzGTt: irc里的封印啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 這樣會破解的老婆，我不敢要，。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 你是wujie??
<Jakalala> .oicebot on
<jarod_ch_> 哪个女的很强么  在她面前没有秘密了
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 瞅你这眼神儿。。。。
<slacker_HD> O:-)
<slacker_HD>  jiero，我遇到的都是女孩子用繁体，哈哈
<jiero> slacker_HD: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 我還以爲你來尋仇呢，
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<wwu>  /join #ubuntu
 * Jakalala Ri . 谁有把机器人玩没了
<CyrusYzGTt> 真亦假時假亦真，無爲有處有還無
 * pocoyo 听 wujie说 CyrusYzGTt 木有小JJ
<wwu> 哪个是机器人？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 什么？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我喜欢有才的人:D
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt: 你说的太对了，我就当你是女孩子
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 這是西廂記的
<pocoyo> !bot | wwu 
<lubotu2> wwu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ScarletWolf> wwu: oicebot
<jyf-arm> ha
<jyf-arm> jiero: 
<wwu> wow 一下子这么多出来了
<jiero> jyf-arm: 。。。马甲。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ ..我是男的，，特工 ，地下黨 特務 五毛 CIA FBI 可以證明
<Jakalala> jiero: 有才的男人?
<jiero> Jakalala: 也喜欢。
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt，只要我把你当女人，你就是女人
<jiero> Jakalala: 我喜欢神 :D
<slacker_HD> 闭上双眼，这世界就不存在
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 去你的，，這是 wujie對我的報復，，但是只有 microcai纔有OP
<jiero> Jakalala: 喜欢 哈皮
<jyf-arm> jiero: 你不也有好多 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你还是被封了好。。。少见那么多。
<slacker_HD> 去你的  这三个字更多见于女性， 男性说这个多半是娘娘腔
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 但是你的其他的觸覺能感受外界
 * pocoyo 顶 slacker_HD 
<jiero> slacker_HD: 好吧。我是娘娘腔。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 他他、她、它怎么会有OP?
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 女的說，你妹。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 這個保密
<jiero> jyf-arm: arm的，你买了 dockstar？
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：不可說
<Jakalala> jiero: 你真是个女人?
<jiero> Jakalala: 不是。
<jiero> Jakalala: 。。。你怎么会那么想？
<Jakalala> jiero: ,
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<slacker_HD> 以前我记得有个山东的MM
<slacker_HD> 找不到聊天记录了。。。
<slacker_HD> 好像是高中生。你们几个就认了吧
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 奶们都是op啊。
<Jakalala> jiero: 你一定又在骗我.你个骗子.你一定是女的
<pocoyo> Jakalala: 我证明。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 我不是，，
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 疼猪不也是op么。
<jiero> Jakalala: 去吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 就算其她OP給 happy都不同意，，不知爲何 哈皮這樣對我
<jiero> Jakalala: 那里远往哪里走。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 如果我有OP，我首先封印 說我是女的
<tenzu> yo
<jiero> tenzu: 帮忙封了 CyrusYzGTt  看他会干什么。
<tenzu> jiero: offline了呗,换马甲再上来,还能干啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,不要，，不然的話，會又有多一個linux的網站被我老大黑了
 * Jakalala Op 大战正式开始
<pocoyo> 没错 封了那伪娘得了
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 我說了，我是男的
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你是个女的
<slacker_HD> 你们都是女人。只有女人才会这样喋喋不休，简单完毕，哈哈哈哈哈
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 有口莫辩！
<jiero> slacker_HD: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<slacker_HD> 朕已知晓了，你们都跪安把
 * jiero 开始了。
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 看你的高清3D XX团去吧
<slacker_HD> 看过了，没意思
<ScarletWolf> ...
<slacker_HD> 不好看
<slacker_HD> 不过最后的音乐很好听
<CyrusYzGTt> 去看我喜歡的蘿莉去 神之記事本
<tenzu> 肉蒲团不好看
<pocoyo> tenzu: 才看哪
 * Jakalala 喜欢松岛枫
<slacker_HD> 嗯嗯。说正事把，戒淫邪
<tenzu> pocoyo: 看过时间不长,觉得没劲
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我剧情没看明白
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我不看剧情
<Jakalala> jiero: N950多少钱在你那
<jiero> Jakalala: 没有卖的。
<jiero> 。。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 那看个什么劲啊。木头木尾的。
<Jakalala> jiero: Why
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 同看
<jiero> 奇怪吧。。。为啥我看到喜欢的女的会全身兴奋呢。
<jiero> Jakalala: 因为Nokia本来就不卖 N950
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ .. .. - -
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 其实应该叫NEET侦探片
<tenzu> pocoyo: 就看看咪咪,没了
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 嗯，不過那些翻譯，和日文是這個，，
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。
<slacker_HD> 你们太专业了
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: GOSICK刚结束，又来一个NEET萝莉片。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ GOSICK沒有看過。。
 * jiero 越来越讨厌日本的文艺玩意儿。。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 同一个类型的，主角也是loli，不过时代背景什么不太一样。
<Jakalala> jiero: 那出它干吗!
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 我是覺得 NEET裏那個蘿莉像 地獄少女 那個 閻魔愛 才看的
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 呃。。。这样啊。我还以为你是冲着loli、卖萌去的呢。。。
<jiero> Jakalala:  大概生产了400台以上给清理给开发者用
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ,, 
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ... ...不行麼？?>
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。我没说不行
<Jakalala>  > Time.now 
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-14 17:36:19 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 。。
<slacker_HD> 红狼还是斯卡莱特之狼？
<Jakalala> 吃饭去了.Bye
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 。。。随便
<adam8157> 转糗事百科: "我脸油不油？” “反光，看不清楚"
<slacker_HD> 呃
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu 11.04 让显卡启用Unity 非Unity 2D模拟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345164 国外高手的解决方法 http://henriquerocha.net/blog/2011/04/2 ... e-go-7400/ 此方法并非是Unity 2D模拟 ，11.10系统没有测试，本人11.04 GO 7400 已经成功启用 注：其中nux-tools 9月14号已经跟新到 0.9.48 统计信息: 发表于 由 jgb002002 — 2011-09-14 17:25
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 纯粹是因为SnowWolf被人占用了，迫不得已用了这个昵称
<jiero> 无畏的metbsd被我屏蔽了。恩。
<martist> hello~
<jiero> ScarletWolf: blueghost。。。
<slacker_HD> 呵呵，总之还是狼
<slacker_HD> 雪白变成了红
<slacker_HD> 反正还是有颜色的。。。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<jiero> pingout的怎么这么多。
<slacker_HD> 下回改叫colorwolf
<tusooa> echo *
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: ...
<jiero> !rppk tusooa 
<slacker_HD> 呵
<JuncoJet> SnowWolf :No such nick/channel
<ScarletWolf> JuncoJet: ？现在没人用？
<JuncoJet> 谁电脑装QQ了？ 帮我看一下QQ
<slacker_HD> 改进注册把
<ScarletWolf> 赶紧注册～～～
<slacker_HD> 我装了qq国际版
<JuncoJet> 谁电脑装QQ了？ 帮我看一下QQ的图标的链接
<slacker_HD> 咋看
<slacker_HD> 你是指linux？
<JuncoJet> 恩，我XFCE里 召唤不出来QQ
<JuncoJet> /usr/bin/QQLnk  是不是这个链接
<slacker_HD> 哦。linuxqq啊
<slacker_HD> 那个可以自己建个快捷方式的
<slacker_HD> /usr/bin/QQLnk  是一个脚本
<JuncoJet> 在文件管理器里可以打开，但是  放到dock或者菜单上就打不开了
<slacker_HD> 要改一下启动路径
<slacker_HD> 加上 cd /usr/bin/
<JuncoJet> slacker_HD: 是工作目录？
<slacker_HD> 差不多把
<JuncoJet> slacker_HD: soga，搞定了  谢谢
<slacker_HD> 不过我的意思是改那个脚本
<slacker_HD> 可以了？
<JuncoJet> slacker_HD: 我没改脚本，改的是dock的参数
<slacker_HD> 那样估计也行，反正意思是一样的
<SnowWolf> slacker_HD: 不行，那个nick已经被注册了
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲什麼不用 bloodwolf
<slacker_HD> 那没办法了。不过我觉得colorwolf应该没人用，归你了
<SnowWolf> ...
<slacker_HD> 要不就想我这样，用_-.之类的
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者  Godwolf
<JuncoJet> slacker_HD: 一看就知道注册那ID的是中国人
<asura> wolfgod?
<SnowWolf> 算了。。。有空再说
<CyrusYzGTt> 妖神
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
<SnowWolf> 叫wolf_ex算了
<JuncoJet> SnowWolf: 注册个huitaiwolf
<SnowWolf> SnowWolf_EX
<CyrusYzGTt> discoverywolf
<SnowWolf> SnowWolf增强版
<CyrusYzGTt> FBIwolf
<JuncoJet> 然后再注册个hongtaiwolf
<SnowWolf> 或者SnowWolf_SP1？
<CyrusYzGTt> CIAwolf
<slacker_HD> 连老婆的ID都注册。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Xpwolf
<CyrusYzGTt> lpwolf
<CyrusYzGTt> gfwolf
<SnowWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> girlwolf
<slacker_HD> applewolf不要注册，那是个牛人
<CyrusYzGTt> girlfirendwolf
<SnowWolf> slacker_HD: 国外的？
<crane>   
<CyrusYzGTt> orangewolf
<SnowWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> bananawolf
<SnowWolf> 还bananawolf呢。。。
<JuncoJet> 果断注册huitaiwolf
<slacker_HD> 中国的
<CyrusYzGTt> smailJJwolf
<SnowWolf> slacker_HD: 哦
<SnowWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<slacker_HD> ä½ baidu Ithinkslax
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> SnowWolf§ .. .. >>!
<CyrusYzGTt> manwolf
<asura> 那huitaiwolf呢？
<crane> shenme 
<crane> 什么 啊 
<CyrusYzGTt> humanwolf
<jiero> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> peoplewolf
<SnowWolf> 我现在的nick是什么？
<slacker_HD> SnowWolf
<SnowWolf> 。。。
<jiero> 乱搞注册的。。。一个邮箱能注册几个？
<asura> snowwolf
<JuncoJet> GraytyWolf
<JuncoJet> 果断的
<SnowWolf> 成功了？？
<crane>  请问怎么更改昵称啊 
<asura> 直接改啊 
<CyrusYzGTt> ICUwolf
<crane> 怎么改撒 
<crane> 命令 
<JuncoJet> n！ck
<slacker_HD> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=2363
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - IRC中NickServ服务的常用命令说明
<slacker_HD> 看这里，crane
<crane> 恩 
<crane> 哪里 
<CyrusYzGTt> astflewolf
<CyrusYzGTt> aidswolf
<JuncoJet> 机器人真聪明啊
<CyrusYzGTt> hivwolf
<crane> 什么是机器人啊 
<JuncoJet> 传说发种子或者ed2k链接   他会知道种子的内容
<slacker_HD> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<slacker_HD> 这个好了
<^k^> ⇪ title: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<SnowWolf> 怎么查看当前昵称呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> crane§ 將要取代人類的存在
<JuncoJet> ^k^: 时间
<crane> 什么啊 
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 嗯
<asura> 我小退先～～
<JuncoJet> = =！貌似不是这样用的…… 忘记怎么用了
<^k^> JuncoJet, 00。  ㍪ 
<slacker_HD> 这个群里，^k^是机器人
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> > DATA.now
<CyrusYzGTt> > Time.now
<SnowWolf> whois SnowWolf
<slacker_HD> 下了，88诸位
<SnowWolf> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sexwolf
<CyrusYzGTt> 88
<SnowWolf> ...
<SnowWolf> 88
<slacker_HD>  CyrusYzGTt，SnowWolf，爱妃都平身把
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<slacker_HD> C U
<SnowWolf> slacker_HD: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<JuncoJet>  bye
<crane> msg SnowWolf hi
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 瘟神走了，， 小狼，我繼續給你起名
<CyrusYzGTt> crane§ hi
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> rapidewolf
<CyrusYzGTt> O_owolf
<crane> 我不知道怎么使用irc  
<crane> 有哪些常用的命令 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也不知道，，
<CyrusYzGTt> rapidewolf
<CyrusYzGTt> O_owolf
<CyrusYzGTt> gmlivewolf
<SnowWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> faptulwolf
<CyrusYzGTt> Lawolf
<CyrusYzGTt> hugewolf
<SnowWolf> NickServ总提示我Snowolf密码不对。。。
<SnowWolf> 我明明输入的是SnowWolf呀
<crane> 你们/HELP
<CyrusYzGTt> SnowWolf§ .. 呃呃，，登錄是輸入 註冊郵箱和密碼
<CyrusYzGTt> SnowWolf§ .. 呃呃，，登錄是輸入 註冊郵箱和irc設置的密碼
<SnowWolf> 我再重新登录一下
<JuncoJet> crane: 去IRCFAN 看下
<crane> ircfan  在哪里啊 
<JuncoJet> http://www.douban.com/group/IRCFAN/
<^k^> ⇪ title: IRC 爱好者小组
<crane> 谢谢
<SnowWolf> 再试试看
<crane> alias faint me 晕倒
<crane> faint
<crane> 呵呵 
<CyrusYzGTt> faint 有幽怨的意思，，
<crane> 不是很清楚 
<crane> 呵呵 
<asura> 我终于知道这TMD的Unity有多吃资源了。。。。。
<crane> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
 * crane hi
 * crane hi
 * crane helo
<slacker_HD> Haha
<crane> 这里面的人不多啊 
<slacker_HD> ????????????crane
<crane> 能告诉我一些irc里面的常用命令吗
<crane> 有好多我都忘记了
<pocoyo`> crane: /msg chanserv help
<crane> pocoyo`,  你刚才给我发消息是使用的什么命令呢
<adam8157> crane: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=142621
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - irc 常用命令（转贴）
<crane> faint
<asura> !faint
<asura> .faint
<crane> 发送消息的命令是什么啊 
<asura> 不知道，我不太爱记命令
<asura> 应该是/msg吧
<crane> 比如说在屏幕上显示你要发送消息的那个昵称的名称
<asura> crane: 这样？
<CyrusYzGTt> kk不在 刷屏開始
<AsuraLe> ～～～
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 不至于吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> 智无常局 $以恰肖其局者为上 %故愚夫或现其一得 $而
<CyrusYzGTt> !
<CyrusYzGTt> 晓人反失诸千虑 % 
<CyrusYzGTt> 幽潜沦匿,变化子中。包裹万物,为道纪纲。以无制有,器用者
<CyrusYzGTt> 空。故推消息,坎离没亡。
<CyrusYzGTt> 介然有智，行于大道；大道甚玄，民甚好径。    朝田荒芜，仓虚锅尽；厌饮恶食，是谓道乞。    财货有余，唯威施畏；是谓道侉，非真道德。    圣人明道，道用无穷；庶人明道，用道广大。    百姓乐道，万物并优；万民乐道，万物精美。
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<adam8157> roylez_: T_T
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac240234/
<adam8157> roylez_: 在公司呢...
<CyrusYzGTt> 貳蛋君
<tenzu> roylez_: 拜见主席
<roylez_> adam8157: 我昨天晚上看这个，算是明白了啥叫做“捏了一把汗”
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 主席幫忙解除 wujie的封印，，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 等我哪天有了永久OP...
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪也看看嘛 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac240234/
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ microcai 有
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥封的？
<tenzu> roylez_: buffering
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 被我誣陷發廣告的，，然後microcai就封印了
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 你也不是好人呢
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ...我不喜歡ku6的鏈接，對linux不友好
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 还成吧，没感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 那個不好的，，載入視頻它是最慢的，，youku最快，
<AsuraLe> roylez_: 强人啊～～～那些人太有才了～
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 这绝对是刺激肾上腺激素分泌的游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 還有現在 youku能夠檢測 adb插件了。。
<AsuraLe> 这何止是刺激肾上腺啊 
<AsuraLe> 简直就是拍电影～～
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 后面那个鸟人还超车，即使是卧槽也不能形容我的感受了
<AsuraLe> roylez_: 我还没看到他，我才看到8分，
<AsuraLe> roylez_: 不过我发现那上面风景真的很好啊～
<AsuraLe> roylez_: 吓人～～～～
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 你玩玩看嘛....
<AsuraLe> roylez_: 不玩，不过话说回来，当年我才爬3米高的架子就被硬拽下来了～～～他们居然敢爬那么高～
<MaskRay> 求 kernel 的 git 地址
<AsuraLe> roylez_: 虽然看他们爬并没有那么难，主要就是胆子大，心里承受能力强，不过我还是不敢～
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ github就有 php.net也過去了，，一樣被黑，。
 * CyrusYzGTt 之前我說的被黑，老大是瞎說的，，
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 求地址
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 去 github找 linus的名字
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 前几天 git.kernel.org 就不能用了，那时我还以为是我这里网络环境差导致的
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-10-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 2 18:38:35 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 嗯，被天朝黑的，，我又瞎猜了
<crane> CyrusYzGTt：。。。
<crane> 发送消息的命令是什么啊 
<crane> 对特定人发送消息的命令是什么啊 
<crane> 谁能告诉我啊 
<crane> who can tell me？
 * CyrusYzGTt 夫大道者，天地之澳；故大德者，万道之宝。    美言以市，尊行加仁；天地所敬，王侯所恭。    是以圣人，以道治世；以德理民，此为德尚。
<OT_iux> 编者注：在本采访发稿之际， @CSSlayer 写出了 Hotot-QT
<moriramar> crane: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> ....我還是希望QT不會在f15崩毀再說，，繼續期待 perl gtk3 或者 python的
<crane> moriramar: 是的 
<crane> 你是怎么发送给我的 
<crane> 在屏幕上显示我的昵称了
<moriramar> crane: 打兩個字母，然後按下tab
<crane> 我是这样的 啊 
<moriramar> crane: 其實你直接打也一樣。這只是客戶端的識別。
<crane> moriramar, hi
<moriramar> crane: 嗯，加亮了。
<crane> moriramar, 就这样？
<moriramar> crane: 那你還要怎樣？
<crane> 你看到的我说的话是加亮了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ OB被主席今早踢走了
<moriramar> crane: 對，最後這個沒有。
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 我已经习惯了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 是roylez主席？
<crane> 哦  我清楚了
<crane> 呵呵
<crane> 3q
<moriramar> crane: 客氣。
<crane> 大家都是ubuntu-fan？
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 裸衣雷姊就喜欢使用暴力
<moriramar> crane: 不一定。我是Gentoo-fan
<moriramar> OT_iux: ……
<crane> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 哦
<roylez_>  /kcik OT_iux 
<crane> moriramar, 你还知不知道一些其他牛人比较多的频道呢
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，嗯河蟹，，
<OT_iux> 贱兔，笨兔，肥多拉，地板，阿嚏，各种linux这里都有人用
<fanzeyi> OT_iux: = = 我的电脑悲剧了
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ,,地板，，應該是大便
<OT_iux> fanzeyi: 你干了什么……
<crane> 这里面的机器人怎么使用啊
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 喔，大便
<fanzeyi> OT_iux: 在Wine里装360
<OT_iux> fanzeyi: 然后？
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 賤兔是那個？？ 苯兔是那個？？
<jiero> crane: 看你的问题，没有需要牛人搭理的。
<crane> 呵呵 
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: gentoo ubuntu...
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ，阿嚏又是？？
<fanzeyi> OT_iux: 然后进ubuntu就会宕机……  当即之后还会导致进主板自检前卡机。。
<OT_iux> Arch?
<crane> 你们通常都是进那些频道啊  
<OT_iux> fanzeyi: 没有这么夸张吧……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 賤兔 Gentoo 笨兔 Ubuntu
<jiero> crane: 没有通常。
<crane> 什么意思？
<crane> 什么叫没有通常啊
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 對了 arch神不是給了稱爲？？
<crane> jiero, 啊？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 什麼意思？
<jiero> crane: 。。。字面意思。
<OT_iux> fanzeyi: 难道你用sudo装的？啥系统文件被那脑残程序杀掉了？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 神貌似給arch什麼  XX兔
<OT_iux> crane: 没有通常，一般只进这个频道
<fanzeyi> OT_iux: 显然我不会用sudo装……
<OT_iux> moriramar: 安多译名发译名的各种发行版名字
<fanzeyi> OT_iux: 我感觉是他打的windows补丁导致的。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 神是說ee嗎？不知道什麼名字的事。
<fanzeyi> OT_iux: 我正在用笔记本拖镜像。。 重装看看
<OT_iux> fanzeyi: = =，我擦，你还打补丁…… 你又不是虚拟机
<CyrusYzGTt> 我有時這樣用 sudo su -c"update-pciids"
<fanzeyi> OT_iux: = =我点了自动修复。。
<crane> OT_iux, ok  清楚了 
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哦。。那就算了，我也忘記了
<OT_iux> fanzeyi: wine不是虚拟机，它只是软件和系统之间的翻译官……
<CyrusYzGTt> 是個中間件
<OT_iux> fanzeyi: 鬼知道它把windows补丁翻译成啥了……
<crane> 貌似这个频道的人不算少
<fanzeyi> - - 
<crane> 国内的用irc的比较少吧
<OT_iux> crane: 这里号称Freenode人气最旺的中文irc频道
<fanzeyi> 我重装去…… 
<OT_iux> crane: 还好阿…… 我觉得比国内用icq的人多……
<crane> OT_iux, 原来如此
 * OT_iux 呆滞……
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 用 resure模式，灌進硬碟 ，就不用麻煩
<crane> OT_iux, 国内icq的用户群也很多啊 
<crane> OT_iux, 我也用qq的 
<OT_iux> crane: icq，
<OT_iux> crane: 不是 oicq
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: 现在只要一宕机 就会出现近半个小时的 在主板自检前卡机的情况
<OT_iux> （腾讯的山寨名字真可跑
<OT_iux> （腾讯的山寨名字真可怕
<jiero> OT_iux:  icq不是死了么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 好吧去重裝去，，我不懂
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: 主板的LOGO还没出现就挂掉 有时候在Grub挂……
<crane> OT_iux, 哦  是的 
<crane> icq 早就没了啊 
<OT_iux> 还活着……
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: = = 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ ,,嗯，試試 idle=mwait
<OT_iux> 苟延残喘
<jiero> OT_iux: XMPP时代。
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 如果不行，就需要下一步檢測
<OT_iux> jiero: 恩·· 貌似国内用gtalk 的人数也不少？不过gtalk的群没有irc方便
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ nomodset 添加，，
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: 好啊 我先看看怎么弄过主板的自检……
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 如果不行就是bios出問題了
<fanzeyi> AFK
<OT_iux> AFK
<CyrusYzGTt> anti fuvk kk
<jiero> OT_iux: Gtalk已经彻底皈依 XMPP了吧。
<jiero> OT_iux: 前一段时间语音视频也皈依了。
<OT_iux> jiero: 似乎是的……
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 佛教那些 吃豆腐的 有三皈依
<CyrusYzGTt> 詭異=皈依
<jiero> OT_iux: 不喜欢群，麻烦额
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 嗯嗯，錯了，。如果不行就檢測下 其他的，，或許只是系統出問題了
<OT_iux> jiero: 唔，跟irc差不多= =群聊……
<OT_iux> !tips new
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 歡迎回來，，
<CyrusYzGTt> .tips new
<OT_iux> .oicebot help
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
<CyrusYzGTt> >tips new
<OT_iux> 莫非还在禁言？
<Oicebot> 最新贴士为： TIPS: 记者：对了，既然你这么喜欢猫咪，为何选用 Hotot 这个兔子样的名称？ @Shellex 答：因为作为啮齿动物，兔子是很好吃的。
<Oicebot> 最新贴士为： TIPS: 记者：对了，既然你这么喜欢猫咪，为何选用 Hotot 这个兔子样的名称？ @Shellex 答：因为作为啮齿动物，兔子是很好吃的。
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<OT_iux> = =
<OT_iux> 难道是卡了？
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 是延時，，
<OT_iux> lag = =\
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 嗯嗯，錯了，。如果不行就檢測下 其他的，，或許只是系統出問題了
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> !tips 1996
<Oicebot> TIPS: 记者：有意思了，本职工作是 Linux C 的，却用 Python + JavaScript 去解决遇到的 Linux 桌面应用问题~ @Shellex 答：因为Linux桌面太破了嘛。
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<moriramar> Oicebot什麼時候可以在這個頻道發彩色字符的？
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯。。 我感觉是系统有问题  因为今天白天在Windows很正常 - -
<MeaCulpa_> .
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 怎麼了？
<OT_iux> moriramar: 不知道，也许是今天频道的 +c 属性被关掉了？
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: 现在在Live CD里 备份数据- -
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁啪晚上早
<MeaCulpa_> 所谓大学教室，电脑里尽是盗版软件，好用的一个都没
<MeaCulpa_> 有个迅雷好用
<OT_iux> 末日喇嘛： ··，您对颜色很反感么··？
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 好吧，，求免費大於 100G的備份 贊助
<jiero> MeaCulpa 带着 PortableApps
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕：大学教室不都是盗版winxp么
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 115
<jiero> OT_iux: 当然不是。。。
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕、姐裸： Portable Apps 比较赞··
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 在上软件工程，老师在称赞 北大青鸟...
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ,,那個會被河蟹的，，我有寫梯子的紀念品在
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 貌似usb不工作
 * OT_iux 缩头，洗白白……
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕： 纳尼…… 那，用webApp吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> 吃飯
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 北大青鳥那個是真的假的？
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: 100G啊= =  我电脑上倒是有这么大的空间……
 * MeaCulpa_ 老师在称赞IBM了....
<fanzeyi> 懒得挑文件了就给Home移动到一个分区里好了
 * jiero 自言自语，100GB啊，我全部用得14GB剩下15GB。
 * MeaCulpa_ 老师开始赞Rational了...
 * Evanescence 玩N900，正在设置VNC
<jiero> MeaCulpa。。。
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> !tips 437 
<OT_iux> 测试颜色
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 土，我BlackBerry玩ssh
<Oicebot> TIPS: 2010年1月，搜狗浏览器发布了2.0版的预览版，正式推出了“高速真双核引擎”的概念，搜狗浏览器2.0版也凭借着优越的速度和良好的体验得到了用户朋友们的广泛好评。
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<OT_iux> 果然可以用了……这个频道的颜色设置被关闭了么
<jiero> MeaCulpa。。。
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 额。没什么土不土的吧
<fanzeyi> 我再也不敢用国产的windows软件了- -
<OT_iux> fanzeyi: 我早就放弃了=- =
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: VNC 不就是 scrot 加scp么...
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 我能看到颜色啊
<fanzeyi> 飘走看番去- -  每次装系统都要配个一天……
<jiero> MeaCulpa SSh不是太标准了么。。。只要是linux机子就有ssh
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 恩，本来这个频道有默认一个清除颜色的选项
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 这样啊，我只是觉得很不错
<MaskRay> 英语课都能选不上……
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 恩，我摸过的Windows都有...
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 现在这个选项被关闭了，所以说话颜色会显示了……？
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 我瞎说的，呵呵
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 额。。。。
 * OT_iux 真的洗白白
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 有颜色好啊，清一色的绿色满难受的，
<jiero> OT_iux: 你黑心。洗掉就没了啊。
<jiero> 难道我被踢开了？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 因为诋毁 OT_iux 原谅我吧。。。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 中國大學的選課基本都這樣。
<MeaCulpa_> 选课...
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 你又想起你的大學時光了？
<MeaCulpa_> moriramar: 我正在上大学
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 好吧……
<Evanescence> linux 下比较好的nc
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: ?
<MeaCulpa_> netcat6?
<Evanescence> linux 下比较好的vnc server是什么？
<Freebuilder> ^k^
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ vnc
<CyrusYzGTt> turbovnc
<Evanescence> 谢谢↵
 * MeaCulpa_ 热死了
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 嗯，給我1PB 的陣列用用，
<AsuraLe> 大学从来顺利选课的人飘过～～
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有讀過大學的飄過
<OT_iux> ~ Evanescence 我洗白了
<jiero> MeaCulpa。。真的？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我大概是我们班选课后分数最低的……（什么都没选上，除了一个优先的）
<Evanescence> OT_iux: ???
<OT_iux> jiero: 我纯白阿 我洗白了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你又开始谦虚了～
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 对错人，sorry
<jiero> MeaCulpa你回去大学了？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. ..真的，，
 * CyrusYzGTt 這世界真奇怪，說真話就沒有人相信，
<jiero> AsuraLe: 我被大学踢出去了。
<jiero> AsuraLe:  :D
<jdalpha> :-D
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 跟我去自學，蹭課去
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我也被T过～
<CyrusYzGTt> 239 LEI等於多少CNY??
<AsuraLe> jiero: 然后我换了个学校做了3年的课题+乱七八糟的项目
<jiero> AsuraLe: 那么你还好。
<AsuraLe> LEI是什么？CNY又是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 貨幣
<AsuraLe> jiero: 被T了换个学校进去很难的～～
<jiero> AsuraLe: 额
<jiero> AsuraLe: 我对商完全不行。。。市场挂科目好多次。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我花了三个月的时间啊。你别学商学啊 ～～～～我学的信息安全
<AsuraLe> jiero: 回去补习参加高考，家里给我联系好学校的时候是2月末了，我进去的时候第一次考试全校倒数
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我也不懂商～
<jiero> AsuraLe: 呵呵。算了。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 都过去很久了，我大概一生也不会有大学学历。
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀爾等回首往昔
<AsuraLe> jiero: ^_^过去很久就没办法了～～
<MeaCulpa_> 老年大学吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 道德書院
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我们系默认的课安排……没啥其他能选的课……
<AsuraLe> MaskRay: 教你个办法，看剩下啥选啥～～～反正都是混的
<MaskRay> AsuraLe: 没法根据上课时间查询……
<jiero> 奇怪。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 可以学 MIT 课程。不过人老了。
<alpha080> 偶在学= =
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我都快死了，不去，
<alpha080> 刚学= =
<AsuraLe> MaskRay: 干嘛要根据上课时间查询？
<alpha080> 6.0.0
<alpha080> !4w
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 那么学些简单的。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 学设计 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我是藝術白癡
<alpha080> !ddw
<oink> DDW: alpha080 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  16934203
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 设计和艺术不沾边。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 艺术是复杂化，设计是简单化。
<MaskRay> fpga 是什么东西？
<alpha080> 我们来满足 CyrusYzGTt 的欲望吧~
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: !DDW
<oink> DDW: jiero 加入游戏 (2/4)  16963046
<CyrusYzGTt> 我要 蒼井空 
<fanzeyi> !ddw
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 twins
<oink> DDW: fanzeyi 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  16985468
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 maya
<sikao_lfs> !ddw
<oink> DDW: sikao_lfs 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  16999234
 * jiero 踩过无药可救的CyrusYzGTt
<AsuraLe> jiero: 错了设计跟艺术是一样的～
 * CyrusYzGTt 躲開
<jiero> AsuraLe: 我在学 :D马上就毕业了。
 * oink DDW: 还有 alpha080 jiero fanzeyi sikao_lfs 没输入, 请  alpha080 jiero fanzeyi sikao_lfs  看我小窗吧  17029421
<oink> DDW: sikao_lfs 输入好了  17032375  17032375
<oink> DDW: alpha080 输入好了  17048156  17048156
<oink> DDW: fanzeyi 输入好了  17051687  17051687
<AsuraLe> jiero: 设计和艺术其实是一样的～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> ..管理員是不是開啓顏色分類了，，數字被掩蓋了。。
 * oink DDW: 还有 jiero 没输入, 请  jiero  看我小窗吧  17081421
<oink> DDW: jiero 输入好了  17082000  17082000
<oink> DDW 游戏结果: 当CyrusYzGTt菊花狂痒的时候, 假发子 在沼泽里 看火星人动漫
<RavenChan> jrrp
<alpha080> 嗯，某人失望了
<tenzu> 怎么有颜色了?
<jiero> AsuraLe: 不一样喔。
<AsuraLe> 咋又是CYRU
<CyrusYzGTt> ..管理員是不是開啓顏色分類了，，數字被掩蓋了。。我這裏是彩色的
<alpha080> 他人品好啊
<jiero> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..管理員是不是開啓irc顏色分類了，，數字被掩蓋了。。我這裏是彩色的
<CyrusYzGTt> 我要蒼井空
<tenzu> microcai搞的?
<CyrusYzGTt> 要林志玲
<AsuraLe> jiero: 都是要用简单的表达复杂的～
<jiero> AsuraLe: 艺术是相对随意的，设计是相对紧凑的。。。
<fanzeyi> 好不舍
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似我这里看到的不是彩色的～
<fanzeyi> 要重装系统……
<OT_iux> 不要oink，用oicebot吧
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ xchat路過
<jiero> AsuraLe: 起始没有目的，一个就是从开始就计划好了。
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"OT_iux发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<alpha080> !4w
<Oicebot> alpha080 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<fanzeyi> ！4w
<Oicebot> fanzeyi 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 你在宣傳自家的，，不怕被踢嗎？
<AsuraLe> jiero: ... 只是设计的相对目的更明确
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏。目前玩家为OT_iux,alpha080,fanzeyi,CyrusYzGTt。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: oink 都没事- -
<Oicebot> OT_iux已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<jiero> AsuraLe: 这个么。艺术家和设计师是两种职业。。。
<OT_iux> .oink off
<Oicebot> alpha080已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> fanzeyi已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ oink被踢之后，蒼井空，林志玲。愛愛在CyrusYzGTt家的马桶上对硬盘低级格式化。”[ID 1475 ]
<Oicebot> OT_iux,alpha080,fanzeyi,CyrusYzGTt 的游戏结束了。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<fanzeyi> 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...可惡
<fanzeyi> 哎 可怜的OB。。
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。没人吗？
<sikao_lfs> !4w
<jiero> !4w
<jiero> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的硬碟啊，， OT_iux 還我。。
<Evanescence> 可怜的又要被踢了
<JuncoJet> Oicebot: 是什么？
<alpha080> 嗯。。。某bot已经挂了
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  17352890
<AsuraLe> jiero: 你不能这样分～～～
<OT_iux> !ddw
<oink> DDW: OT_iux 加入游戏 (2/4)  17358406
<alpha080> !ddw
<oink> DDW: alpha080 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  17359000
<AsuraLe> !ddw
<oink> DDW: AsuraLe 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  17363046
<JuncoJet> Oicebot: 是机器人？很黄横暴力
<jiero> AsuraLe: 事实啊。。。
<OT_iux> 我要想办法规避^k^
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  17382718  17382718
<AsuraLe> jiero: 职业不同不是说明就不一样～
<JuncoJet> jiero: 求解释 谁来回答我
<jiero> AsuraLe: 工作内容不一样。。。
<oink> DDW: OT_iux 输入好了  17396515  17396515
<oink> DDW: AsuraLe 输入好了  17404890  17404890
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 時間要延時 20秒，分別發出就是
<oink> DDW: alpha080 输入好了  17409359  17409359
<oink> DDW 游戏结果: 当CyrusYzGTt被空姐爆菊的时候, CyrusYzGTt 在CyrusYzGTt 家 洪荒元年
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 你的颜色 有些时候背景白色，前景色也是白色，根本看不出来
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 給力
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 阿……？不是我吧，是oink吧
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 是，他不是你的bot吗？
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 我的机器人是 oicebot
<OT_iux> = =
<CyrusYzGTt> 是oink本人
<AsuraLe> jiero: 这里面有很多共通的东西，不能把他分的太细～
<JuncoJet> 求  怎么玩的 
<jiero> lol
<Evanescence> ........
<fanzeyi> = =livecd 我点log out了- - 然后用户名是啥。。
<OT_iux> fanzeyi: liveuser ？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 。。。
<fanzeyi> 好吧 蒙对了 ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ..你想被封印麼？
<jiero> 好吧。
<jiero> gg 
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 阿？
<jiero> 继续去狂奔专业英语了。
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 关我啥事= =
<tenzu> oink不是bot?
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 你說過不怕的
<fanzeyi> 哎 真奇怪
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ oink現在是人機合一
<fanzeyi> 我的两个ext4分区之间都有一个filesystem叫 unallocated 的分区。。
<freeayu> linux 一般skype 大家用什么样的 客户端
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 人是谁?
<fanzeyi> 一共有3个 不知道是干啥的
<CyrusYzGTt> skype
 * Evanescence test
<AsuraLe> freeayu: skype不就用skype了么？还要用什么？
<freeayu> 有 直接 的 官方客户端？
<AsuraLe> freeayu: 是的～
<freeayu> nice
<CyrusYzGTt> freeayu§ 不要用 tom.com那個linux版
<freeayu> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<freeayu> 这个可以吧
<AsuraLe> freeayu: 这种，下次你可以先找下软件包里
<alpha080> okay
<CyrusYzGTt> freeayu§ 會自動轉到 tom.com就不是很好的，要用全局代理下，，
<JuncoJet> 求  机器人那个 怎么玩的 
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ !4w
<fanzeyi> 我记得软件中心不是有Skype么
<fanzeyi> .oicebot help 
<freeayu> ubuntu的 软件中心？
<fanzeyi> freeayu: 嗯
<Evanescence> !44
<Evanescence> !44
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  17788468
<Evanescence> !ddw
<oink> DDW: Evanescence 加入游戏 (2/4)  17808812
<AsuraLe> !ddw
<oink> DDW: AsuraLe 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  17816796
<OT_iux> ！ddw
<fanzeyi> 我觉得awesome用腻了有点- -
<CyrusYzGTt> oink§ 你不好的地方是不能手動控制關閉
<OT_iux> !ddw
<fanzeyi> 不 我觉得电脑有点用腻了... 
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 是阿，oicebot可以开关之
<^k^> oink:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<OT_iux> 悲剧了
<JuncoJet> ....
<AsuraLe> 你们输啥了？
<OT_iux> 看不到结果了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<AsuraLe> 居然超过5行～～～
<JuncoJet> 机器人被机器人杀了
<OT_iux> 话说如果是Oicebot，还可以从游戏记录看到结果
<OT_iux> =w=
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ Oicebot 啓動了。。下手
<fanzeyi> !4w
<AsuraLe> ！4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"fanzeyi发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<Oicebot> AsuraLe 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<ubuntuser> 通过电信的热点怎么连接到网络上？
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> AsuraLe已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<JuncoJet> !4w
<AsuraLe> jun，你反映迟钝～！
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 你死機了？？
<OT_iux> ...
<Oicebot> fanzeyi已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 今天4点44分44秒，马化腾在CyrusYzGTt的床上跟 蘿莉愛愛。”[ID 1476 ]
<Oicebot> fanzeyi,AsuraLe,CyrusYzGTt 的游戏结束了。
<OT_iux> 额
<OT_iux> 这个好可怕
<fanzeyi> = =
<Evanescence> ...........
<CyrusYzGTt> - -便宜了，老馬
<JuncoJet> 。。。
<AsuraLe> 画说如果要输多个应该怎么输？
<OT_iux> 只能输入一个··
<CyrusYzGTt> 我一刀砍死他
<AsuraLe> 用逗号分隔么？
<AsuraLe> 哦～
<AsuraLe> ！4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"AsuraLe发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<JuncoJet> 话说我还是不太懂怎么玩啊
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<JuncoJet> !4w
<ubuntuser> 大侠帮忙解决下无线连接的问题--通过电信的热点怎么连接到网络上
<Oicebot> JuncoJet 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<OT_iux> ！4w
<Oicebot> OT_iux 加入了游戏。目前玩家为AsuraLe,CyrusYzGTt,JuncoJet,OT_iux。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<freeayu> 正在 用ubuntu软件中心安装 
<ubuntuser> 谢谢
<RavenChan> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> ubuntuser§ 輸入帳號密碼就是
<fanzeyi> 我记得我上次安装ubuntu总是装到百分之七十多宕机。。
<Oicebot> JuncoJet已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> AsuraLe已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 你用的什么硬件？
<Oicebot> OT_iux已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 洪荒元年之慶曆四年春，裸衣雷姊在大街跟空姐XXOO。”[ID 1477 ]
<Oicebot> AsuraLe,CyrusYzGTt,JuncoJet,OT_iux 的游戏结束了。
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: Intel Q8400
<CyrusYzGTt> ...roylez 主席性福
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 内存，硬盘～
<JuncoJet> 。。。不雷啊= =！
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: = = 内存三星的DDR3 1333 2G x 2 硬盘希捷 I T
 * RavenChan Orz
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: 1T..
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 一看就知道你时fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 哦，
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 估计是硬盘的问题，希捷的硬盘向来装LINUX会出问题～～～
<fanzeyi> 于是真的到95%宕机了
<OT_iux> 裸衣雷姊刚才暴走了？
<AsuraLe> 貌似是把你和机器人一起给KILL了
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: 。。。 好吧 这个电脑经常性的宕机…… 我表示很受不了
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 你除了Linux是不是还有别的系统？
<OT_iux> AsuraLe: 奇怪，为啥踢我？
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ microcai也是這樣
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: 在各种地方都会宕机 主板自检前。。 Grub Win Linux
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: 有个Win7
<OT_iux> roylez_: 踢我机器人我还可以理解··，踢我干啥
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 主板自检前？
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: 嗯哼... 主板的LOGO还没出就宕机了
<roylez_> OT_iux: 你知道
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: 这个是从昨天晚上开始出现的。。
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 希捷的硬盘不能装Linux的多系统～～～～
<OT_iux> roylez_: 我不知道，4个人玩机器人
<OT_iux> 你全踢了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> fennng§ 用三星，，或者西數
<AsuraLe> OT_iux: 估计只有你才那样喊她吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我輸入的是時間
<OT_iux> AsuraLe: 存在别人故意这样输入的可能性！
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: = =。。。 我是Win7和Ubuntu还有个Fedora
<AsuraLe> 我的是事件～
<roylez_> 我不管，下次看见kickban
<fanzeyi> 好吧 这回在引导Live cd的时候宕机了
<fanzeyi> 擦啊啊
<OT_iux> roylez_: 你有权力，你滥用权力
<roylez_> 我就滥用，我喜欢滥用
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 能让你检到硬盘已经不错了～～～～
<OT_iux> roylez_: 人渣
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: 其实我这么装了一年多了…… 就是装的时候有点纠结
<OT_iux> 驱散ob
 * Oicebot 被OT_iux驱散了。
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 当年我们班10块打算装win和Linux双系统的，全被希捷硬盘KILL了
<Evanescence> [1]  + suspended (tty output)  sudo /usr/lib/vino/vino-server 请问这个问么恢复的啊？
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 凡是希捷硬盘的，全部安装的时候提示没有硬盘
<martist> 今天刚把BT5装到u盘上（不是livecd），不知道u盘能撑多久……
<Freebuilder> 刚看到一个广告“ SB 同城“，心想老总是哪个 SB 竟然用这么 SB 的名字，仔细看看原来是“ 58 同城”
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: = = 我硬盘检测很正常。。
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: 就是装的时候不正常
<OT_iux> roylez_: 你的所作作为不符合Ubuntu精神，你不配当Ubuntu-cn的operator，你这个滥用权力的懦夫，中国就是因为滥用手中权力的人太多了，才会像现在这样
<OT_iux> roylez_: ubuntu的败类
<OT_iux> roylez_: 拜拜
<fanzeyi> 。。。。。
<alick> ...
<fanzeyi> OT君生气了。。 第一次见
<CyrusYzGTt> 說的對，，
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 但是希捷硬盘对Linux的支持有问题是众所周知的，所以你最好取换个WD或者SUMSUNG的
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 你什么意思？
<AsuraLe> 哇，OT君真的生气了～～～
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: 啊...我表示我经济不独立完全没有希望换硬件。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu无故障运行百天 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345178 hp服务器 至强四核八核心cpu 8gddr3内存 4x2t硬盘 ubuntu11.4x64 desk 主要做samba nfs与编辑译器 己稳定运行103天 ubuntu还是很不错的 统计信息: 发表于 由 bpns — 2011-09-14 20:31
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 社會上不是這樣麼，這是大方向 
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 现在硬盘很便宜了～
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe: = =但是经济不独立什么都是浮云的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 支持西數
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 你换个小的硬盘专门做系统盘～
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 说过多少次了，玩机器人找别的地方
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 顶～
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 知道，，我說的是 那個權力理論
<AsuraLe> roylez也生气了～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ sexwolf
<AsuraLe> 为啥有两个roylez？
<sikao_lfs> http://you.video.sina.com.cn/api/sinawebApi/outplayrefer.php/vid=29524719_1691070332_bR3gTiQ+BmTK+l1lHz2stqkP7KQNt6nkj2O1u1WkJg1bQ0/XM5Gba9gF5C7XCdkEqDhARpE6d/oh1hQ/s.swf
<AsuraLe> OT君回来了～～
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 我没生气，看看ban列表，总有人要被ban的
<^k^> 管理员是苦力活
<Evanescence> roylez_: 怎么看ban列表？
<roylez_> Evanescence: /ban
 * JuncoJet #ircfan 321
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 內核已經到 v3.1-rc6了，，
<metbsd> 有人明天去深圳吗
<Evanescence> 还真不少。
<CyrusYzGTt> Administrator§ ?? 呃呃
<Administrator> ..
<Guest51949> 哎 我网页版卡掉了 重装个Xchat
<jyfl987> 刚编译了下内核 52s
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jyfl987> make -j24
<AsuraLe> 哇，权限瞬间从最高级变到最低级
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那个太爽了 诶
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 什麼配置
<fanzeyi> ok 好了。。
<fanzeyi> 我估计不是硬盘问题 开机自检都卡掉
<forfun> 如果上次编译过内核的话，再次编译如果改动不大的话会很快
<fanzeyi> 卡掉的时候小键盘灯无反应……
<alick> /ban
<alick> pidgin 下怎么看 ban 列表？
<CyrusYzGTt> SnowWolf§ babywolf
<SnowWolf> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<fanzeyi> 囧
<fanzeyi> 我觉得卡的很奇妙
<CyrusYzGTt> SnowWolf§ 啥事？ weitiwolf
<fanzeyi> 屏幕上的命令提示符还在闪
<fanzeyi> 键盘鼠标无反应。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ bios過熱？？
<SnowWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 没事。。。
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 这个情况从今天早上就开始了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 今天是不是打雷了
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 这几天确实是在下雨。。
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 但是没打雷。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 你是服務器呢?
<fanzeyi> 而且有时候主板的的蜂鸣器还会响
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 不是 家用PC
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 开机自检都卡掉？插上主板检测卡看看～
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 主板检测卡是啥……
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 键盘烧了？
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 那麼除靜電看看，，
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 键盘烧了？　我换个键盘看看
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 你让我想起了曾经以前有一台机器，经常出现丢失CD-ROM，最后发现是主板有问题～
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 除静电。。 我看看工具……
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 那个硬币从上面过一下就行了，先关机把电源了的哦～～
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 我這臺 筆電開了3天有點靜電也會這樣。。
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 我是卡掉的时候{蜂鸣器会响 而且不间断}+键盘灯无反应+{鼠标灯不亮}+{画面卡}
<fanzeyi> {}表示随机出现……
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 內存重新插下
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, CyrusYzGTt 我找个硬币试试 - -
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 内存重新插好几次了。。
<fanzeyi> 自检前出问题是昨天开始出现的……
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ wait檢測結果
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 如果不是静电引起的～～～～那么肯定是主板哪里没对～
<fanzeyi> 至于各种宕机是从一年前出现的。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: fanzeyi: waiting too~
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 你確定，主板的電容沒燒？？背面檢查了嗎，積塵也會燒的
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 机器用了多久了？是否有接地线？
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 我曾经把所有零件都拆下来重新装了一遍。。
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 机器是09年底买的……
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 都换过什么东西？
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 接地线不清楚。  但是插头是三孔的。。
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 买回来没换过东西。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ .. ..電源有沒有換個試試，換個大 w的
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 木有。。
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 插线板是什么插线板？
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 插线板的话是从上个PC用的拿过来的。。
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 宿舍基本没有接地
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我咋感觉我俩像品牌机售后客服？
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§  建議用貝爾
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，我在想要收費
<fanzeyi> 除静电要用硬币碰哪里呢。。
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 主板什么牌子？
<soiamso> fennng: MSI ?
<soiamso> fanzeyi: MSI ?
<CyrusYzGTt> MSI舊的應該已經全部支持了
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 。。想不起来了。。 那个LOGO像 NSUS 
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ ASUS
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ ASUS?/
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 恩
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 如果长期这样的话是主板有问题
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 额。。 ASUC P5P43TD
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ ..跟我一樣，，不過，我沒有問題，，我用 MSI筆電 PCB版
<fanzeyi> ..
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 整个主板的金属能碰到的走一遍～
<fanzeyi> 主板上有个插线的地方没插好。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<fanzeyi> 我上会重插的问题似乎。。 现在插好了试试- -
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺去，，
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 好 我也试试。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 这么早你就睡觉？
<GNUdog> .我也困了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 我去看死亡筆電
<GNUdog> adam8157, 123
<adam8157> GNUdog: 321
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 我去看死亡筆電,真人版
<GNUdog> adam8157, 1234567\
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 死亡笔记？
 * GNUdog 闪人
<adam8157> GNUdog: 靠, 你这条让我发现了个bug...
 * GNUdog lol
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，，翡翠臺的 ，，囧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 后面跟了个"\" notify-send报错...
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，收不到翡翠～～
<GNUdog> adam8157, ....
<CyrusYzGTt> 12345上山打老虎
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 用數字電視，，翡翠普通臺
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 發現你打繁體，我也來陪你打繁體～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ,,不需要，，我是廣府人士
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似成都米有～
<AsuraLe> 其實我很喜歡繁體～
<fanzeyi> 还是卡在自检了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 繁體好看
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 去換個電源看看，高點瓦數的
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 是的，一向這麼覺得～
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 我表示如果我有早就换了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 單獨一個字很人哦你願意認
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 單獨一個字很容易認
<pocoyo> arch testing 怎么开?
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 去拿同事的試試
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora testing很容易
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 囧 高中生……
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 好吧，，我也是高中的，，不過已經肆業了
<AsuraLe> 誰是高中生？
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, +1... 请假状态……
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 这儿很多- - 不是稀有动物可以不用惊奇……
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ee是稀有的
<fanzeyi> 可惜这块主板木有集成的显卡…… 那样就可以测试显卡……
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, ee是啥 - -
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 有OP的都是稀有的
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 硬盘坏了？
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ ..不清楚，，
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 过保没有？
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 表示不清楚是哪儿坏了才纠结
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 找售后
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 组装的……
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ fanzeyi 說 09年，，肯定過飽了
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 嗯
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 你住哪里？
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 郑州……
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 如果广州就有一家不错的，郑州就不知道了
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 去你那，，包車費，，食宿，，總之吃客嫖賭
<fanzeyi> 我表示很奇异的进到Grub的命令介面 而且提示符在闪但是 键盘是卡机的状态……
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 給我介紹，，我在廣府
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, = =郑州有啥好的 - -
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 每个州都有个高手，电脑城的人搞不定基本都拿到那里修
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 鄭州有美女出產
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 不经常去逛那种地方- -
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 。。。有么……
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 表示不知道，，我通常是自己修
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 還有騙子
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 你自己修主板。？
<fanzeyi> 我去换一块03年的电脑的硬盘试试 能不能装上
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 在火車站
<fanzeyi> Cy
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt,  - -
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 你不如拿给 CyrusYzGTt 修
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯，，只是 coms
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 换电容？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 我只會，，焊接鬆的
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 自學過一點，，
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 你說的廣府的在哪裏，，我去拜候
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 五山桥南桥脚
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 五山校區，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 五山校區，，，??
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 好像基本修主板
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 师大后门
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ,,好吧，，在崗頂那裏轉車才能到
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 你也想修？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 不是，我去拜候
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是从华工的同学那里知道的
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 他用linux不？？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 不用，用示波器
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 故障卡
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 系统都不进。
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ,,華工，，我以前在哪裏的一個搞 政府電腦運維的公司幹過三個月，，那個公司貌似換地方了
<fanzeyi> 呼 费劲拆下来一块硬盘
<fanzeyi> Maxtor ..这是哪儿的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 故障卡，我以前也有，，不過 不會用
<fanzeyi> 擦 似乎还是希捷的。。
<metbsd> 一群无聊的粪青
<fanzeyi> 希捷科技收购迈拓公司 。。。 = =
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 你是希捷粉？？
<metbsd> 每天谈些虚无缥缈的东西
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 不是我…… 我爸……
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 好吧，，我收回將要說出的話，，
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: OP是啥？畫說爲啥你點我名客戶端不會叫喚？難道是因爲你用的符號太特殊了？
<fanzeyi> 不知道03年的硬盘能不能插上。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 正解
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 你也在發牢騷，，:-)
<fanzeyi> 我囧了
<fanzeyi> 真的插不上
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 什么牌子主板？
<fanzeyi> soiamso, ASUS
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 串口還是 接口
<pocoyo> 线不对吧
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 能，怎样也有个IDE口的吧
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 不理解…… 我对硬件什么的一点都不知道。。
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 有一个简单的方法，用liveUSB
<CyrusYzGTt> 真羨慕 原生 ipv6的，，，有youtube看
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 如果不行就是主板问题
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 我现在主板自检前宕机。。 想进LiveCD都进不去。。
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 吧CD-ROM 硬盘这些都拔掉
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 那要怎麼樣才能讓你點名我這裏會叫喚？
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 好 我试试
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 我说liveUSB 不是liveCD
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ee,,阿姨，，大嬸
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..你用什麼客戶端
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 好吧- - 我用的live usb
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 现在能进？
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 刚开开
<fanzeyi> soiamso, = =! 进live usb了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: kvirc
<fanzeyi> 已经进到desktop了。
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 完全没有问题吧?
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 恩 一点问题都没
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你就說一般是要怎麼弄？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ...沒聽說過，，不清楚
<fanzeyi> 我重启再试一遍……
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 如果这样的话，加入硬盘看看
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 希捷準備被批？？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<AsuraLe> 這裏有個 nick completion postfix string ,後面的textbox裏是:
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 如果是 fanzeyi 的硬盤不行，，希捷就得，進入linux支持黑名單
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 希捷的對Linux的支持問題是總所周知的啊
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, = =好吧 买这个电脑的时候我才刚学会装ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ...貌似我沒有買過希捷的，，都是。。三星，或者，那個有點問題的東芝
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 自检过不了，电力有问题，要不是主板，要不就是电源了。
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 卡掉了
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 插上硬盘之后卡掉了
<fanzeyi> 虽然命令提示符在闪
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 早在06年我們班就已經實驗過了，凡是裝了希捷的都裝不了Linux
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 硬盤和Linux不兼容，是我預計到的～
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 我觉得你拔掉硬盘，加CD-ROM 同样会卡掉？
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 。。。当时买的时候在西数和希捷之间徘徊
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 好吧，，我們要公開宣揚，，讓 希捷修改參數，，
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 我试试
<AsuraLe> soiamso: 我覺得不會～
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 在ubuntu11.04里，怎么安装n卡的驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345183 1：刚刚安装了ubuntu11.04，第一次接触linux，什么都不懂，问过他人，说开启3D需要安装显卡驱动，故在官网下了驱动，扩展名为run，可又不能运行，不明白怎么回事，高手指导该怎样安装显卡驱动 2：本人在校园宿舍，但又不知如何 ...
<soiamso> 一般装机都西数吧
<fanzeyi> 貌似当时是因为西数的那款同配置的有差评 没买
<cre7en> test
<^k^> cre7en, ....  ㍭ 
<AsuraLe> soiamso: 我們班當初，凡是希捷的硬盤裝過Windows的想雙系統加個Linux，全部安裝的時候提示麼有發現硬盤
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 才自检，跟linux没有什么关系吧
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 是啊…… 我装linux一直米问题。
<AsuraLe> 而且全部是分區的時候看得到，一到安裝就不行了～
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 某次关机后，才出现的问题？
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 是 昨天关机之后
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 如果只有一個Linux沒問題，但是只要Windows和Linux都有肯定出問題
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 绝对是硬件问题了
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe,  = = 我双系统从这个电脑买回来就是了
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 哎 光插CD ROM也宕机了
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 主板可能最大
<AsuraLe> @@～～那你主板出問題了
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 电容烧了
<fanzeyi> soiamso, - - 杯具了
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 升級，順便買剛剛最新的 SVI CPU,,比 SMB牛逼的
<fanzeyi> 但是不插硬盘不插CD-ROM是正常的
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, = = 我本来想等OI完换MBP来着……
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 几年前，主板电容 10个以下 30元包工包料
<fanzeyi> soiamso, = =|| 纠结
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 好吧，，換個工作站 配置，，
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 你拿到电脑城估计60
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 但是我现在还没过OI。。
<fanzeyi> 好了 确定主板了。。
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 现在便宜，快换
<fanzeyi> 没插硬盘没插CD-ROM就卡了
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: OI是什麼？
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ ,,好吧，，那麼就低級點用i7吧，，雖然比 SVI還差
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 我爸不在家……  还要等他回来 杯具
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 我又不是要换CPU！
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 信息学竞赛……
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 順便升級
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 考什麼的？
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, = = 我说了我挨过OI后就打算换个笔记本的……
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 自己搞定，要不订个主板，要不找郑州工业大学的问问去什么地方修
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 写程序……
<fanzeyi> soiamso, ....关键问题是经济问题…… 经济大权不在我这儿
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 你爸不會給你吃藤條燜豬肉吧？？
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 不会的…… 他知道这个PC容易宕机……  但是没找出来哪儿的问题
<fanzeyi> 话说会不会是显卡问题……
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 蝦米程序？我最喜歡玩程序～
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 类似ACM的样子……
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 已經找出了，，去升級吧，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 就是电容问题，集成度越低的部件问题越多
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: ACM是神碼？
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, = = 我觉得不会升级 找个同样的东西 不换CPU不换显卡什么的…… 
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 你可以告訴他顯卡和主板都有問題，一起換了～
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, ...ACM乃都不知道啊。。
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, ...我除了玩个不玩其他游戏……
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 找到那个主板比较神奇
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 哪里神奇了。。
<fanzeyi> 我在想这几天的电脑该怎么用……
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 這個～～～我都是玩的應用層高級語言編程，而且來來回回都是c係和java裏～
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 所以米聽過ACM～
<ScarletWolf> fanzeyi: 你的ACM题做得很好吗？
<fanzeyi> ScarletWolf, 不好…… 
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 難道是機器人滴？
<ScarletWolf> fanzeyi: ...
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 不是……
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 那个年代的主板，没有新的吧，淘宝淘一个还不如去修现在的主板
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 那是用來幹嘛滴？
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ ... 數學模型，，
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 09年底的。。
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 就是写一个程序 给定数据输出经过XXX运算过后的结果  考算法
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 编程题，涉及很多算法、数据结构之类的知识，是个国际性比赛。
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 換個新的主板吧，09年的主板現在幾乎米有了～～
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, = =  但是换主板CPU 显卡又不匹配了。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 哦，算法和數據結構的東西很好玩～
<soiamso> fanzeyi: 什么U 
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 于是又要跟着换…… 然后就等于买了个新的主板。。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: ACM做得好的话，直接去大公司面试去吧，有希望的。
<fanzeyi> *新的电脑
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi: 哦，你是Intel的～～
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 用i7,,有核芯顯卡，，省掉顯卡的錢
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, 我用个Q8400就够好了……
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我覺得還是AMD的比較結實～
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, i7什么的都是浮云。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 是垃圾
<fanzeyi> soiamso, 什么什么U。。 - -
<soiamso> passmark 说了算，什么牌子都有很快的
<fanzeyi> 我还是试试在以前的老PC上装个Arch用吧。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: AMD的架構差別不是很大～，我06年的顯卡，新點的板子也可以插上～
<AsuraLe> 09的顯卡的話插槽是一樣的，如果性能沒問題的話那就不用換～
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt，也，這樣沒有冒號了～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. ..
<soiamso> fanzeyi: A8-3850 CPU是最近不错的选择
<fanzeyi> soiamso, = =不换CPU……
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 換 HM75的主板
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, = =我先给旧PC装上Arch在研究这个主板问题……
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:你用的啥客戶端？
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 你不在舊蹟上你那個，可能壞的硬盤麼，。。貌似 linux的話，你可以用fvwm先的
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ xchat
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:xchat是在哪裏設置的？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 首選項。。
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt, = =旧机器上不了那个希捷的硬盘。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:然後
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 好吧，自己解決
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..自己找，，很困，，不想打字，，
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:我沒有xchat
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:你就一口氣說完，我就尋着你說的找對應的
<Evanescence> 有没有人用python gtk3的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ I
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ gnome3 f15
<CyrusYzGTt> 看筆電去。。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<fanzeyi> 啊 给旧的机器装上了
<fanzeyi> 不过这个机器的CMGS电池似乎没电了。。
<fanzeyi> = =不是CMGS..CMOS
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:cmos沒電沒關係，不要拔電源綫就不會造成主板信息丟失
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, = = 我妈不会同意我不关电源的。。
<fanzeyi> 啊 打开旧电脑。。 看到了各种twitter客户端。。
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:是讓你不要拔插頭，不是讓你不關機
<fanzeyi> 还有gtalk...
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 额 我知道 就是说不关电源。。
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:把哪個壞了的主板上的電池給下過來
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 其实我不认识哪儿是CMOS的。
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:主板上就一顆電池。。。。。
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:不用擔心下錯～
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, = = 我表示都看不到有电池…………
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 啊 似乎看到了……
<AsuraLe> 你新主板上也沒有？
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-14 22:02:28 +0800
<fgs_> .
<thorne> 有认为KMAIL套件好用的人么？
<thorne> 没有
<fanzeyi> 我老电脑上还有个文件夹叫Liunux截图- -
<Jakalala> ChanServ: !time
<AsuraLe> thorne:kmail是什麼？
<thorne> s/Liunux/Linux?
<thorne> 一种食物 可以吃的
<fanzeyi> thorne, 好吧我错了。。
<fanzeyi> 擦 我装的第一个Linux是红旗。。
<AsuraLe> 不是你裝的吧，是人家自帶的把
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:rh是要買碟子的～
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 是我装的 我在VMware里装的
<fangs> s
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:好吧，你能耐～
<Jakalala> Hi everyone
<ScarletWolf> 扎卡拉拉。。。
<slash123> 装Ubuntu怎么在 正在下载第29个文件时卡住了 一直不动啊
<AsuraLe> 網被斷了～
<AsuraLe> slash123:網被斷了～
<slash123> 貌似是从光盘上下地 我用地虚拟机 也没网啊 前面都下了就这卡了
<AsuraLe> slash123:你是cd還是DVD？
<slash123> CD
<AsuraLe> slash123:ubuntu？
<slash123> ubuntu 10.04 自己刻的
<AsuraLe> slash123:cd有些裏面功能很少的，稍微一改就會從網上下東西
<AsuraLe> slash123:你是不是要求了安裝語言？
<slash123> 中文
<AsuraLe> slash123:ubuntu的cd裏是沒有中文的
<ineed> Test
<^k^> ineed, ....  ㍮ 
<slash123> 第一次用英文装也是卡在这不动了啊
<AsuraLe> 那你應該看一下是卡在哪個文件了....不過ubuntu這點很不人性化，應該修改下
<AsuraLe> ubuntu貌似不能看到詳細進度～
<slash123> 如果直接安装时候ubuntu怎么使用网络呢？ 没进入拨号时候
<AsuraLe> 路由～
<AsuraLe> 讓路由撥號～
<fanzeyi> slash123, , Live CD 该怎么连接就怎么连接呗
<iGoogle> ww
 * adam8157 惊现板擦哥
<tenzu> 竟然看到了死板板
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:他很可能不是Live cd而是安裝碟～
<adam8157> tenzu: 握手
 * tenzu 拜见小悟空
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 好吧
<fanzeyi> 。。我告诉好几个人说我主板烧了。。 他们第一反应就是没烧到你吧
<banban> tenzu: 鑫鑫好
<banban> adam8157: 晚上好
<adam8157> banban: 好久不见啊
<adam8157> banban: 最近怎么样啊
<banban> adam8157: 好久不见
<banban> adam8157: 还好
 * ScarletWolf dan^2 与 ban^2 的故事
<Jakalala> Hi
<slash123> 如何在没有网络的情况下安装ubuntu呢？
<Jakalala> Hi everyone
<^k^> Jakalala, 好  ㍮ 
<ScarletWolf> slash123: DVD
<slash123> 哦 谢谢
<Jakalala> What are you doing
<slash123> hello where are you from ?
<AsuraLe> notice Pragma,Crocodile Hello to you both!
<AsuraLe> 大家別管我，我在做實驗～
<roylez_> Destine: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac239372/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 帝都某饭店小厨师深情演奏改编的【加州旅馆】！ - - - AcFun.tv
<iGoogle> 万物生xx
<iGoogle> 果然可以彩色
<iGoogle> 啥时候开的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不知道谁开的
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<slash123> cao
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac239372/ 唱的真心好
<tenzu> roylez_: 下午看过
<iGoogle> 以前 ff 不准开的。 tenzu
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 弹的搓了点
<tenzu> iGoogle: 估计是microcai开的吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 你太学究了吧
<tenzu> 猜测
<iGoogle> 不会吧。
<tenzu> roylez_: 刚开头那段solo明显不流利嘛
<roylez_> iGoogle: 应该是那猴子开的
<pocoyo> tenzu: roylez_ gnome 3 的窗口 主题 怎么换啊。默认的 adwaita也忒难看了吧。
<iGoogle> 谁是猴子？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 都没见过gnome3
<tenzu> pocoyo: 换了别的你会发现还不如adwaita
<oooo> 用python写了个gtkwindow，只能变大，不能缩小，为什么？
<roylez_> iGoogle: microcai
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • irc 开彩色文字了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345192 http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/operaStuff ... #agreement 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2011-09-14 22:26
<pocoyo> tenzu: 。。。
<iGoogle> 居然是kk先发现的开了
<oooo> 大家有人知道么
<wasikevin> http://bangpai.taobao.com/group/thread/14197235-264916920.htm
<tenzu> iGoogle: 是之前oink和oicebot两个回复的时候我发现开了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu达人争霸活动规则 - 淘帮派 - 消费者门户 - 淘宝网推荐
<iGoogle> oooo: 用错函数了就这样。或者，设置了控件的最小值。比如vbox等
<pocoyo> iGoogle: opera吧。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 开彩色不好
<oooo> iGoogle: 没有设置最小值啊。只有个默认值
<iGoogle> 控件缺省也有最小宽度等
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 啥
<oooo> I
<iGoogle> 没人气的时候，开彩色也好。 roylez_
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 开彩色
<oooo> iGoogle: 有没有一个函数，加上就可以resize了
<iGoogle> oooo: 你又没说具体的窗口布局。截图看下
<roylez_> iGoogle: 记得以前263那聊天室就漫天的彩色，烦死了，根本不用聊天了
<oooo> def __init__(self):
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 房间开了而已。
<pocoyo> tusooa: 这个 emacs 在 gnome3 下 按C-z 就会僵死一样。再回来不会动了都。
<oooo> 		gtk.Window.__init__(self)
<oooo> 		self.set_default_size(300, 500)
<oooo> 		self.set_title(INIIAL_TITLE)
<oooo> 		self.page = gtkmozembed.MozEmbed()
<oooo> 		self.add(self.page)
<oooo> 		self.show_all()
<oooo> 		self.page.load_url(URL)
<^k^> oooo:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<iGoogle> roylez: 这里人不多
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 原来是开房啊。
<ScarletWolf> ...悲剧了
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你还可以踢。
<iGoogle> pocoyo: ..
<roylez_> iGoogle: en，我可以/kick *
<iGoogle> set_default_size没错。
<iGoogle> roylez: 那你会牺牲的
<iGoogle> mozenbed....
<tenzu> roylez_: 那样会把自己也kick掉么?
<roylez_> tenzu: 没试过
<iGoogle> lerosua: 出来下
<ScarletWolf> 同归于尽。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 不知道chanserv能不能kick了
<lerosua> iGoogle: 出来了
<iGoogle> roylez: 试试，然后你被ban。lol
<tenzu> 还有就是这个频道会不会消失
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你的vala怎样水平了
<lerosua> iGoogle: 初级水平
<iGoogle> 那看一行
<iGoogle> gtk.vala:10.18-10.30: error: Too few arguments, method `Gtk.Window.new' does not take 0 arguments
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:45:55)
<iGoogle>     var window = new Window ();
<iGoogle>                  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac200246/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 少年你难道要秒杀五道杠吗 - AcFun.tv
<iGoogle> 。。。对不齐。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 看完死亡筆電回來
<iGoogle> 1104正常，1004出这个。 lerosua
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<iGoogle> 还是不如perl方便啊
<lerosua> iGoogle: 你用得不熟就怪人家语言
<CyrusYzGTt> ^{^ 你以後就叫 櫻桃嘴
<lerosua> iGoogle: 要全文
<lerosua> iGoogle: 上下文分析，源码让我看看
<iGoogle> lerosua: 就这句都不过。叫用不熟？nnnd
<iGoogle> 第一句
<iGoogle> 参数少了。
<lerosua> 1104正常，1004出这个 , 证明你用过几次啊
<iGoogle> 今天开始测试的。
<iGoogle> 看到很多Perl语法的影子啊
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac240310/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 原来S和M无所不基 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> tenzu: http://app.qpic.cn/mblogpic/7cd9110c1caacfaf3a2c/2000.jpg
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:我發現你最喜歡起外號了～
<CyrusYzGTt> hers§ 給我 fedora-zh OP，，，臨時，，就今晚
<iGoogle>  lerosua 赶紧说
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 不是啊， iGoogle 這位就不是我起
<lerosua> iGoogle: 都说给源码了
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你迟早被ban
<iGoogle> lerosua: hello.vala。你要源码。nnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..我說的是事實，，我可不敢
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:^_^～
<lerosua> iGoogle: 那你怎么编译
<AsuraLe> 還是沒找到怎麼樣讓CyrusYzGTt:的那個詭異的符號支持～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 那就是 神
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:你就不能換成冒號？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 不換
<iGoogle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689249/ lerosua
<iGoogle> ● valac --pkg gtk+-2.0 gtk.vala 
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 换成$吧
<AsuraLe> 那以後不要說回你不及時啊～因爲你這個符號我這裏沒提醒
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 不換，除非給我同意移民，，老米給我一等公民
<ScarletWolf> ...
<tenzu> roylez_: acfun打开好痛苦
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 不換，有關部門除非給我同意移民，，老米給我一等公民
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 那就￥
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我这编译没问题
<lerosua> iGoogle: 看来要看看你的vala版本了
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 這是剝削的標誌
<banban> iGoogle: 为啥你的字体是彩色的
<alick> §¶
<iGoogle> lerosua: ..
<banban> iGoogle: and who are you
<iGoogle> 0.8.0-0ubuntu1
<tenzu> banban: 拜神啊,你这是肿么了
<iGoogle> banban: ... 你又出来了啊
 * tenzu 拜神
<AsuraLe> 說起來，到底註冊名字的格式是什麼？爲什麼好像我的昵稱沒法註冊呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你那個 paste，，我想起一個 天氣分析的 ，，你知道哪裏有 天氣的數據下載，，dat的。我想用 gnuplot看圖形數據
<banban> tenzu: 哦 忘记了 只记得他是i啥啥啥
<lerosua> iGoogle: 你那句 	 1104正常，1004出这个 是啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你要不要看下那個腳本。。
<iGoogle> banban: 就是那些类似ansi颜色序列。只是直接输入不了。要客户端支持。
<iGoogle> 。
<banban> iGoogle: 哦 谢谢
<iGoogle> 天气有啥分析的哦
<tenzu> 打倒颜色
<iGoogle>  摸摸 tenzu
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你看不看那個腳本
<iGoogle> 除开perl的，其他都不看。浪费时间。
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 銷魂頭MM
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:終於添到了～
<iGoogle> lerosua: 看了你的版本没
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:爲了你我還專門跑趟kvirc頻道～～
<iGoogle> 一台机器1104正常
<tenzu> iGoogle: CyrusYzGTt 呸呸呸
<lerosua> iGoogle:  Vala 0.12.1
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,貌似是系統的調用
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. 我不好這口，我喜歡  蒼井空
<iGoogle> 编译，是调用库。难道这和语法还有关？
<iGoogle> 没道理，版本低就不知道语法
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:。。。。。我也沒打算把你怎麼樣～
<banban> iGoogle: 够难为你的 这么晚还在和各位童鞋讨论技术问题 O(∩_∩)O~
<iGoogle> 本来准备改一个脚本到vala的。 @@@@ lerosua
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ http://fpaste.org/YLf0/ 
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ http://fpaste.org/YLf0/ 
<lerosua> iGoogle: 看来是你vala太旧了，跟gtk+版本匹配不上了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ http://fpaste.org/YLf0/ 
<AsuraLe> iGoogle的我一句也沒看懂～
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 这gunplot的。。
<banban> 去睡了 晚安 各位
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 我現在差數據不知道哪裏有下載。
<banban> tenzu: 鑫鑫晚安 
<iGoogle> lerosua: 系统源，至少要保持一致嘛
<tenzu> banban: 白白
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯，默認的，裝 某個計算器 就有的
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你要干嘛呢？画曲线？
<CyrusYzGTt> 是可以 cli的計算器
<iGoogle> 分析走势？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 可以給 MM教她們 sin cos etc的圖形怎麼畫
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我只是分析，但vala 0.8也确实旧了点
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 也可以用來分析數據。。比如我給你發的腳本。。
<iGoogle> 你找 roylez。没需要的时候，我早忘记了gnuplot了
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 log
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 主席，，
<iGoogle> lerosua: 。。那怪源的维护者算了。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 哪裏有天氣的數據下載 http://fpaste.org/YLf0/ 
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 我怎么知道
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 几天的，就有
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 神曰：讓吾爲汝
<iGoogle> 6，7，8天的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯就是，要，url
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 神曰：讓吾問汝
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 都可以
<iGoogle> 你去下载 cairo-weather.deb。里面有3个网址
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 求地址
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..fedora沒有。。
<iGoogle> 解压就看到
<iGoogle> 网址内容，还有解析的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,。..
<iGoogle> 解析，在脚本里面有
<iGoogle> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯，，不過，包難找。。
<iGoogle> 看不懂就放弃
<iGoogle> ub论坛有deb
<CyrusYzGTt> ..好吧，，我用 ncftp登錄  那個源有沒有
<iGoogle> lerosua: 有valide。你试试没
<lerosua> iGoogle: 没用，用vim 写代码才有感觉。
<iGoogle> 超。补全都没。高亮都没
<iGoogle> 注释切换的vim。都不认vala
<roylez_> tenzu: http://cnbeta.com/articles/155040.htm
<CyrusYzGTt> f17 投票開始了 Fedora 17 Release Naming: Nominations are now open!
<Jakalala> Hi
<^k^> Jakalala, 好  ㍯ 
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 我直接 google 找到官網。。
<iGoogle> 啥官网。
<iGoogle>  没官网
<iGoogle>  没官网
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ cairo-weather
<tenzu> roylez_: 鬼佬毛病多
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 就是你的一個窩。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 就是你的一個窩。。 googlecode那個。。^_^
<Jakalala> Hi
<iGoogle> 不记得更新没。说不定不是最新的。
<^k^> Jakalala, 好  ㍯ 
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 。。走得那麼快，肯定去挪窩。。
<fanzeyi> 装Arch我用UltraISO刻USB 引导不能。
<cre7en> test
 * CyrusYzGTt ee去挪窩了，，圍觀等候
<^k^> cre7en, ....  ㍯ 
<ScarletWolf> fanzeyi: arch的iso直接写入后，好像不能引导了。
<fanzeyi> UNetBootin这货会在最后一个步骤猫0xxxx错误。。
<fanzeyi> ScarletWolf, = =我以前引导过……。。
<ScarletWolf> fanzeyi: 以前可以的
<fanzeyi> 但是忘记怎么写了。。
<fanzeyi> ScarletWolf, 额 似乎 今年8月刚更新一次……
<OT_iux> RT @nocoa: 人们常说很多人因酗酒而死亡，但他们忽略了有多少人因酗酒而出生。 #sickipedia
<fanzeyi> ScarletWolf, 这次的没有尝试但是上个版本是可以的。。
<ScarletWolf> fanzeyi: 现在我都是把镜像解压，然后用现有的grub引导硬盘安装
<fanzeyi> OT怎么突然飘进来发了一句话又走了。。
<AsuraLe> 8月更新過一次～
<fanzeyi> 恩。。flashnul 方法我试试看- -
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ niko 是誰？？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 没见过
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 是不是 ubuntu空降過來的
<AsuraLe> 對了，ubuntu現在還給免費郵碟子麼？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 不給。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:唉，ubuntu 也開始耍打牌了～
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe:08年的時候都還給郵呢，還是免費的 ～
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 自言自語
<CyrusYzGTt> ee回來沒，，有 perl問題，問汝
<ilovezoe> test
<^k^> ilovezoe, ....  ㍯ 
<Jakalala> Test
<cre7en> ping
<cre7en> a 
 * cre7en jumps
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ dumb1224 你的同袍來了
<dumb1224> tong bao?
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ pao
 * dumb1224 is confused....
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ 。。confused是什麼意思？？
<wml> mihuo
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ 。。。 迷惑？？
<dumb1224> wo de tong bao?
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ 是 ni de tong pao.
<wml> CyrusYzGTt: yes
<CyrusYzGTt> 袍 不念 bao 念 pao
<dumb1224> CyrusYzGTt: sorry
<CyrusYzGTt> 特別是 同袍，就是 tong pao
<ilovezoe> 葾
<dumb1224> CyrusYzGTt: what does it mean?
<Nile> HO HO HO
<GNUdog_> confused:  being perplexed or disconcerted
<GNUdog_> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ 兄弟連
<dumb1224> CyrusYzGTt: o_O
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog_§ 你得用 中文翻譯，，看不懂
<GNUdog_> CyrusYzGTt: 没那能力…
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ ..大小眼？
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog_§ 嗯，那你將那個單詞翻譯。。
<GNUdog_> CyrusYzGTt: 哪个？
<dumb1224> CyrusYzGTt: hehe 
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ ..就是 solder brother team.. 
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog_§ confused
<dumb1224> CyrusYzGTt: me and .....?
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ dumb1224 你們很般配
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: why
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 等我有了永久OP
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ adam = 8157 ,dumb = 1224
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ca 我懂了
 * dumb1224 is straight
<GNUdog_> CyrusYzGTt: 上面不是说了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog_§ ..不懂。。
<dumb1224> what have I missed?
<GNUdog_> ＝ ＝
<adam8157> dumb1224: He is kidding. Ignore him.
<dumb1224> bu dong....qiu jie shi
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,你很壞，，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<tenzu> 没懂
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 还不谢谢我？帮你抓了一只虫
<dumb1224> numbers in nicknames usually relate to one's birthday,,,esp noobiess,,,like mine
<adam8157> GNUdog_: - -! perl的, 懒得看, 明天再改
<dumb1224> no offense though
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 弱爆了
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ 哦，，唉斯
<adam8157> dumb1224: Mine is not like that
 * GNUdog_ 熄灯的伤不起啊
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ adam8157 is md5 code change  adam =8195
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 就是8157 8195是啥啊?
<widon> 写linux驱动，大家用不用svn啊，改动不大的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ adam8157 is md5 code change  adam =8157
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 打錯了。。不行麼
<dumb1224> CyrusYzGTt: adam -> md5 -> 8157 ? 
<adam8157> widon: git
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ yep
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ detail ask adam8157 
<adam8157> dumb1224: echo -n adam |md5sum | cut -c 29-32
<widon> adam8157, 哎呀，公司都用svn，我也用svn算了，git比svn好在哪里啊？？
<adam8157> widon: 分布式管理, 功能强些, 最关键是假设方便啊!
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ 散列sha1值。。不過 kernel是ssh的錯。。
<GNUdog_> widon: it's discontribued and better at binary
<dumb1224> adam8157: ahhhh the last 4 digi!!
<adam8157> dumb1224: yep
<dumb1224> adam8157: very nice!
<widon> 恩，我明天把内核代码上传到git上去，呵呵
<adam8157> widon: kernel本来就是用git管理的
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ .. github有 linus fork linux 的代碼，最新的
<namoamitabuddha> 那个gnome打算和adobe媲美的叫啥
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ 你點擊 fork就能夠簡單的 fork出來，，省時省力
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ evince
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么可能
<widon> CyrusYzGTt, 我是拿来写驱动的，最新的代码还不太适合我
<dumb1224> CyrusYzGTt: i'm still learning to use subversion
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我瞎猜的，，我沒有看新聞，
<widon> 学写
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ ..可以找 github穩定，的 kernel.org去了 gothub
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 还是咱们先进。测试用 CVS，搞代码用 GIT，某些蛋疼的 repo 用 SVN
<adam8157> widon: checkout 以前的version tag啊
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ php.net也去了。。都被黑，，可惡的，，，
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 我烦那个cvs...太慢, 又不熟悉
<widon> git被黑了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ 是 kernel 跟 ssh有關，，
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ 是 kernel.org 跟 ssh有關，，
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 我也烦啊，但是 Chris Ward 不是已经开始要考虑把 CVS 转向 GIT 了么
<widon> CyrusYzGTt, ssh有bug索。。。
<GNUdog_> 第一轮已经开始征集意见了
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 哪里看的消息?
<GNUdog_> adam8157: mailing list
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 我filter一堆"other list"...
<widon> CyrusYzGTt, 现在kernel.org还登不上去
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ 嗯，，是 git ssh://引起的 ，，估計是這樣。。看不懂官網說的英文，，但是這兩個認識
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 我是 filter 出了自己，qa/qe 其他都是在 @redhat.com
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 邮件太多看不过来, 不是给我的, 不是那几个列表的, 全都扔一边
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 期待转git...
<GNUdog_> adam8157:  同
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ ..好吧，，我是在被黑後，，聞訊看熱鬧，，順便下載看看有沒有木馬病毒的 kernel
<GNUdog_> kernel.org 这次是伤大发了
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 其实test case这种, 集中式的管理好些. svn也行啊 咱也熟啊
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 关键 CVS 总是有个蛋疼的文件夹
<GNUdog_> 看着烦
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog_§ 嗯，所以，你爲我的 f15升級內核，，
<adam8157> GNUdog_: svn还不是有.svn
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog_§ 正解，，mldonkey就有很多
<widon> 睡觉了，明天还要上班呢
<GNUdog_> CyrusYzGTt: 给你 RHEL 的内核，然后自己看着办吧
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 你看不见啊
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog_§ 不要，，我要f15能用的
<GNUdog_> CyrusYzGTt: 自己修修补补，就差不多了
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog_§ ..算了，，我報bug..
<adam8157> GNUdog_: ...话说我svn的merge脚本我还没有试过, 刚写好就从原公司辞了, 然后没再用过svn...
<GNUdog_> CyrusYzGTt: 报吧，反正不是我们管的
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog_§ 你管什麼，，我去報。。^_^‘
<GNUdog_> 多事之秋啊，apache 也更新了 security update
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 他和我一个组
<GNUdog_> CyrusYzGTt: 来报 RHEL 的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ..算了，，我沒有錢買 那個升級和更新授權，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 除非 rhel給我 免費升級和更新的授權，，
<GNUdog_> 受不鸟了，这个推
<GNUdog_> 小清新：昨晚我和朋友在公墓里，挖了具尸体出来轮流爆菊，艹完不久我朋友说：“要是警察过来采集精液样本找到我们怎么办？我们得毁灭证据啊！” 于是他拿出根吸管插在尸体的PP里开始吸，吸了会儿他抬头来对我说：“我够了！换你来。” 我被他恶心得想吐，骂道：“滚你个球！谁要和你用一根吸管！”
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog_§ 你好重口，，╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 你不常看煎蛋的"没品笑话集"吧
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 不看
<GNUdog_> CyrusYzGTt: 蛋蛋口味比我重多了
 * dumb1224 feels a bit odd....
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog_§ ..嗯嗯，，
<adam8157> GNUdog_: CyrusYzGTt 边儿去
<AsuraLe> 你們。。。。夠狠～～～～
<AsuraLe> 我還是繼續去調戲c#裏的結構和類去～
<CyrusYzGTt> 我走了 88
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 下了，88
<GNUdog_> 蛋蛋
<adam8157> GNUdog_: bye
<adam8157> GNUdog_: gun
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<Jakalala> !ddw
<AsuraLe> !ddw
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<dumb1224> what does tat do?
<dumb1224> !ddw
<AsuraLe> 跟機器人玩早造句滴遊戲～
<AsuraLe> 不過貌似米開那個機器人～
<dumb1224> it says it doesnt know anything about tat
<dumb1224> ddw
<dumb1224> I see.. :D
<AsuraLe> 你能看懂中文不能說中文？還是你懶不想打中文？
<AsuraLe> 說不知到那是什麼的是另一個機器人
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-15 00:42:23 +0800
<fengqingyang> ..
<dumb1224> AsuraLe: ibus problem...da bu liao
<fengqingyang> good night
<AsuraLe> dumb1224:什麼？
<knownbad> fengqingyang: good night.
<dumb1224> fengqingyang: night night
<AsuraLe> fengqingyang:good dream
<dumb1224> AsuraLe: it's ok now 现在可以打了
<AsuraLe> dumb1224:哦～
<dumb1224> 有多少个机器人？
<dumb1224> type en much faster though
<AsuraLe> 我知道的他們經常玩的就是 !ddw 和!4w
<dumb1224> 什么是!ddw?
<AsuraLe> i heard that ^k^ is a bot too~
<dumb1224> i've seen !4w they are making a sentence
<dumb1224> should be...
<AsuraLe> !ddw is like !4w
<dumb1224> oh~~
<dumb1224> can we play?
<dumb1224> ^k^: help
<AsuraLe> the operator do not call the bot come ~
<dumb1224> I'm new to irc
<AsuraLe> i donot kown how to call the bot
<AsuraLe> me too~
<dumb1224> it started a conversation with me,,,
<dumb1224> shows some options,,,but i've no idea
<dumb1224> ^k^.help
<AsuraLe> i use kvirc4 so i could not kown so much command
<AsuraLe> they told that ^k^ is only a bot
<dumb1224> I'm complete new to irc....hehe
<dumb1224> never used it b4
<AsuraLe> i just heard they say about ^k^
<dumb1224> what did they say?
<AsuraLe> they said that ^k^ is a bot 
<dumb1224> ......ok
<AsuraLe> to admin guys word~
<dumb1224> bots are those usrname starts with an @ ?
<AsuraLe> usmame start with an @ seems is a admin
<dumb1224> I see....
<dumb1224> I'm such a newbie....what is an OP?
<AsuraLe> so i think k is a admin bot~
<knownbad> operator?
<knownbad> original poster?
<dumb1224> they are different kind of admins?
<knownbad> aop, sop, ircop etc.
<dumb1224> jus googled...they can ban, disconnect users....
<knownbad> yes, channel admin or server admin.
<knownbad> well, technically service admins.
<dumb1224> and how to use bots in the channel?
<knownbad> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/IRC_Operator
<knownbad> as long as it's not disallowed by server or channel ops.
<AsuraLe> i will go sleeping～
<AsuraLe> bye ,gus~
<dumb1224> AsuraLe: good night
<AsuraLe> good night~
<dumb1224> knownbad: is there any chatter bot here?
<knownbad> i am sure there are plenty.
<knownbad> but you'll need to google them.  it's always better to check with channel ops.
<dumb1224> knownbad: alot to learn! anyways...have to dash now! later!
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<jiero> So Destine is going to graduate soon.
<jiero> ofan:  its a bad day today
<ofan> jiero: why？
<jiero> ofan: cloudy and fail a lot
<ofan> jiero: ..
<jiero> ofan: show me your photo :D
<ofan> jiero: what photo
<ofan> jiero: no photo
<jiero> ofan: a photo of yourself
<jiero> ofan: self-taken now.!
<jiero> >_<
<^k^>  06:23
<jiero> .oicebot
<jiero> ofan:   bye.
<jiero> ofan:  get it ready before I come back:D
<KAO> 有人没啊？出来一个人唠唠磕吧
<odsel> .
 * odsel muted KAO
<Jakalala> Hi
<^k^> Jakalala, 好  ㍟ 
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-15 07:55:28 +0800
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-15
<Jakalala> .oicebot on
<jiero> ofan 你小样跑了。
<AsuraLe> hi ,guys !~
<Jakalala> 来头人
<KAO> 我擦，终于有人啦
<KAO> 妹妹啊，来一只吧
<qii> 测试
<^k^> qii, ....  ㍠ 
<AsuraLe> @@!~~~~
<JuncoJet> \action  hi there 
<AsuraLe> 你们这群穷其无聊的家伙～
 * AsuraLe 很好奇你们都不用上班的么？
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe 不用上班
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe 但在上课，无聊 所以玩手机
<KAO> 现在正在无聊中
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 你真的是有点无聊～
<AsuraLe> 帮我写篇文章吧？
<AsuraLe> 你们这群无聊的家伙～
<roylez> tusooa: 内涵图 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70444f0agw1dl43nr80fwj.jpg
<AsuraLe> roylez:他们是吃蓝莓弄成那样的？
<JuncoJet> 上海的手机网络烂爆了，网页要开半天
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:难道你不是用的3g?
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe gprs的飘过
<ilovezoe> learn perl ; use perl
<wolftankk> .......
<wolftankk> 最近好热啊
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:每个月放空500M 3g流量的飘过～～～～
<AsuraLe> wolftankk:后天就凉快了。对成都而言～
<wolftankk> AsuraLe 上海后面几天依然 有30多度
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe 什么时候移动能升级3g就好了
<JuncoJet> wolftankk 还好吧宿舍有空调（羞
<roylez> AsuraLe: ...你是妹子？
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:买个3g手机再加个3g卡就行了～
<AsuraLe> roylez:难道我很像？
<wolftankk> JuncoJet 每天要上班的人伤不起....... 公司空调开16 我都觉得热
<ilovezoe> wolftankk: 在哪？重庆？
<Jakalala> 移动不是有Td吗
<roylez> AsuraLe: http://98.139.102.46/6203/6146391496_0d8891779b.jpg  鸭子还是兔子？
<AsuraLe> wolftankk:上班的时候——冬天很冷，夏天很热;不上班的时候就没感觉了～
<wolftankk> ilovezoe 上海
<AsuraLe> roylez:这怎么说呢～～～～～
<Jakalala> 我还是喜欢Hsdpa
<wolftankk> AsuraLe yep... 上班时候各种不舒服,, 挤公交 挤地铁 
<AsuraLe> roylez:先看到鸭子然后看到兔子～
 * AsuraLe 最怀念大学的时候TT
<wolftankk> http://img.xiami.com/images/common/uploadpic/1/13159788012848.jpg
<ilovezoe> TT?
<roylez> AsuraLe: ...据说第一眼看到兔子的是女人
<JuncoJet_> irc都会掉线，这网络 真蛋疼
<AsuraLe> roylez:好吧，你第一眼看到的是兔子？
<roylez> AsuraLe: 废话，鸭子
<AsuraLe> roylez:好吧，我刚才证明了女人第一眼看到的也是鸭子
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求达人帮助：使用vmware实现的虚拟web服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345221 我在论坛上搜了好多的东西但是还是越看越晕~不知道该怎么去做 所以求诸位达人帮忙啦~！ 如果有资料提供的话九更感谢啦~！ 是这样：我的电脑是局域网内的一台电脑 IP的设置如下ip.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ma2553047 — 20 ...
<JuncoJet_> 虚拟机现在是不是可以使用vt技术来加速硬件的处理？
<ilovezoe> 怎么看也看不到兔子。
<AsuraLe> roylez:补充，我拿给我一个女性朋友看，她说是鸭子。我是male
<AsuraLe> ilovezoe:兔子是躺着的～
<JuncoJet_> ilovezoe 什么兔子，求链接
<AsuraLe> http://98.139.102.46/6203/6146391496_0d8891779b.jpg  鸭子还是兔子？
<JuncoJet_> 兔子…… 
<JuncoJet_> 鸭子果断不是这个色
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet_:根据roylez的说法，你是女的～
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet_:但是关于颜色，我想告诉你那张图是黑白的～
<JuncoJet_> ……
<roylez> JuncoJet_: 妹子....
<roylez> JuncoJet_: 求玉照
<whsailing> 冒个泡，然后上课去……
<ilovezoe> perl的吉祥物是羊还是驼？
<ScarletWolf> ilovezoe: :P是两者的混合
<JuncoJet_> ilovezoe 羊驼
<Jakalala> 果照
<ScarletWolf> ...吓跑了
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:那是羊驼还是驼羊？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 我不知道，没用过perl:P
<AsuraLe> roylez:你太强了，直接把人家吓跑了～
<JuncoJet_> AsuraLe 刚才有妹纸撸过么？
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet_:他说的是你～
<AsuraLe> 实际上有没有妹子来过我就不知道了
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:好吧，不过据说羊驼就是传说中的草泥马？？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: Grass Mud Horse的原型就是羊驼了
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:我看他们长的就一样～
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:根本就是～不是原型的问题～
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 他们总不能自己创造一个动物出来
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:不过看着还是满可爱的一种动物～
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:异形不就自己创造了个？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 那个造型无法引起共鸣:P
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:其实异形也很可爱啊～～～如果他嘴里的那个不吐出来的话～～～就是粘呼呼的有点waxin
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 羊驼的造型本来就很喜感
<fairywell> 弱问一下，我升级到了 fedora 16 测试版，如何降级回 fedora14 呢？
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:确实
<JuncoJet_> 有谁用archlinux的
 * AsuraLe 弱弱的表示没有干过升级了又降级的事情，也没用过fedora
<fairywell> 郁闷，升级后问题多多，而且桌面很异形
<sikao_lfs> http://i2.f.itc.cn/upload/bj/6445/a_64443833.jpg
<YeLee> http://bbs.ylmf.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2003297&extra=page%3D1 有人要去打口水战吗？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 目前的Linux操作系统==MS的Win3.2 的原文 - Ylmf OS 学习园地 - 雨林木风交流论坛[BBS.YLMF.NET]-专业的电脑技术精英培养基地！ YLMF.NET
<missing> YeLee: 你去,我
<missing> backup
<missing> 哈哈
<missing> 免费提供武器弹药,哈哈
<tenzu> missing: 咪咪
<missing> tenzu: 疼疼好
<missing> roylez: 主席好
<missing> iGnome: ee死好
<tenzu> missing: 你就喜欢瞎起哄
<missing> 哈哈
<missing> tenzu: 嗯,我就喜欢热闹
<missing> 哈哈
<missing> 乱世出英雄,疼疼,不瞎起哄那里知道那个是英雄 ,那个是狗熊,那个是ee人妖呢
<missing> 哈哈
<tenzu> 人...人妖...
<missing> tenzu: ...你又不是不知道lol
<tenzu> missing: 可是我不敢当面说啊
<missing> tenzu: 我那里当面了?ee在长沙,我在广东...那里见面了?
<fairywell> 弱问一下，我升级到了 fedora 16 测试版，如何降级回 fedora14 呢？
<tenzu> missing: irc里呀
<missing> fairywell: fedora没有会滚的吧
<fairywell> missing, 不知道哦，以前没搞过
<missing> tenzu: irc只有nick,哪有面lol
<missing> fairywell: 新版哪里不好?
<iGnome> missing: 想死啊。
<missing> tenzu: ee最近脾气大咩?
<iGnome> 迟早把你踢了
<missing> iGnome: 我好怕~~~
<fairywell> missing, 显卡驱动编译不了，然后 gnome3 不能用起来，色调很黑还找不到调节的地方
<missing> fairywell: 啥显卡?
<tenzu> missing: 那,神献身了
<missing> fedora自带的都是最新的了,几乎
<missing> tenzu: 勾引ee现身就是胜利,you know?
<fairywell> missing, 不是显卡问题，编译时候有 gpl-only 的 symbol，目前只能等新内核，或者自己修改 kbuild
<missing> fairywell: 不会是2.6.40的问题吧?
<missing> 完了
<tenzu> missing: 原来是醉翁之意不在酒,在于把神勾到手
<missing> 88
<fairywell> missing, 3.1-gitxxx 内核
<tenzu> ...
<iGirl> iGnome: ee,秋天火气大咩?
<AsuraLe> @@~~~
<iGnome> 还坚强。迟早ban了。
<tenzu> iGnome: 我又没说你坏话
<iGirl> 我介绍几款清补凉的汤给你啊
<iGirl> 啊啊啊
<AsuraLe> YeLee:一起去～～
<iGirl> 完了
<iGirl> 88
<iGirl> NNND
<iGnome> 2个勾搭在一起
<iGirl> æ­»ee
<tenzu> 勾搭个屁
<iGirl> lol
<iGirl> 不要嘛,最多今晚我尽力点啦,ee
<iGirl> 哈哈
<roylez> iGnome: 干啥呢？
<iGnome> 清除妖孽。
<iGirl> lol
<iGirl> roylez: 主席救我
<iGirl> T_T
<AsuraLe> 都是强人～～
<YeLee> AsuraLe:低调
<iGirl> YeLee: 打嘴仗去啊
<AsuraLe> YeLee:我一向低调
<roylez> iGirl: .
 * jyfl987 菩萨救我
<iGirl> roylez: 多下主席救命之恩,哼,死ee,哈哈
<roylez> jyfl987: 你求啥菩萨？
<YeLee> 今天去YLMF看了一下，发现里面的骂贴还挺多的
<Jakalala> 最讨厌什么Elite了
 * adam8157 肿么了...
<jyfl987> roylez: 我只是讽刺下 igirl
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 问题：sensors-applet 的使用教程，谢谢了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345228 我安装了sensors-applet后，重启后 在面板里有有一个“硬件传感器监测”的插件，我添加到面板后。 显示的不是温度，而是“没有启动传感器！” 请问下，sensors-applet是怎么使用的呀，用什么命令启动呀？ 希望高手指导下。 统 ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君早
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 你在公司的IRC里也是这个昵称啊。。。
 * adam8157 求电话订票订到软卧RP
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 嗯
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 我们组没限制要用内部帐号
<jyfl987> adam8157: 去哪里？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 回家呗
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 哦，我们一般都是用邮箱用户名
<AsuraLe> YeLee:我决定不去打嘴仗了，因为那个第一个所谓的原文太没水平了写的，仅仅是写的表面上呈现出来的东西～
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: irc, oracle, bugzilla, errata, 名字各不相同, 老外都晕了
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: ...
<AsuraLe> adam8157:为啥你要取那么多名字？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 入职的时候就该填英文名...
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 和老外交流用英文名方便, 但是内部系统又是写的中文拼音...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你是买10 1的？我这周去青岛 是不是你们家附近？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 3.5小时车程
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看山东地图, 最最最东头...
<AsuraLe> adam8157:还好我已经养成习惯了，凡是看到英语的表让我签名都填英文名，心情好了后面加个括号写中文名
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一个叫做石岛的地方
<AsuraLe> adam8157:山东的最东东不是东海么？
<AsuraLe> adam8157:还是黄海？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 陆地...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 山东最东应该是济州岛吧 AsuraLe
<iGnome> 4s
<adam8157> jyfl987: 济州岛是韩国的...在上海附近
<jyfl987> lol
<jyfl987> 怎么在上海附近？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看地图去
<AsuraLe> 那山东的最东东就应该是高丽省～
<jyfl987> hmm
<adam8157> jyfl987: 中国海域稍微出去一点就是韩国和日本的岛屿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 第一岛链名不虚传
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我以前以为很远 现在看google地图等比例的 发现确实很近
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯嗯
<jyfl987> adam8157: 上海到济州岛的直线距离只比到我黄山远一点而已
<jyfl987> 但是航海的话 应该很快
<tenzu> adam8157: 要吃煎饼
<jyfl987> 想不到去日本也快 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我第一次知道的时候也很震惊
<jyfl987> 为何当年不直接登录 wtf 
<adam8157> tenzu: 我们那里没有这种美味啊...
<jyfl987> 为何日军当年不直接登录 还要从满洲打过来 多麻烦
<tenzu> adam8157: 山东有,hoho
<jyfl987> 哦 对了 我想吃那种土月饼
<adam8157> tenzu: 某些地方才有...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那些岛当时都被美军控制着吧
<tenzu> adam8157: 看来以前我同学从家带来的煎饼,那是我运气好了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 瞎扯 二战的时候
<jiero> adam8157: 你们那里吃的确实不一样喔。
<adam8157> tenzu: 鲁西才有, 胶东没的
<adam8157> jiero: 咱俩差不多吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看你不像山东的
<jiero> adam8157: 不过我直接买到月饼当作干粮（馒头之类的）
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为啥子, 正经山东人啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 因为你没大蒜味
<jiero> adam8157: 我觉得不一样，早上吃的面条。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我有的时候也会想吃...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 反正我认识的那么多 都是早晚都要吃的 
<jiero> jyfl987: 大蒜是晚上吃的。
 * tenzu 户籍页上祖籍写山东的表示鸭梨很大
 * jiero 祖籍是福建。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我有个同学 早上 中午也吃 就着饼
<jyfl987> jiero: 你不是说你山东的么
<adam8157> tenzu: momo
<jiero> jyfl987: 喔。我讨厌蒜辣的。
 * AsuraLe 我的祖籍上写的是湖南～～虽然我一直不知道祖籍有神马用
<jiero> jyfl987: 祖籍和家乡是两个概念。
<jiero> jyfl987: 在山东长大。
 * AsuraLe 好奇为啥一定要写祖籍？
<jyfl987> 祖籍就是扯淡用的
<jyfl987> 在哪里生长就是哪里人
<tenzu> 祖籍真是个无聊的东西
<jiero> 从没去过福建。。。但是知道祖坟在武夷山上。。。
<roylez> jiero: ...
<jiero> 无聊的啊。房子都卖了。
 * adam8157 大家祖籍都是非洲吧
<roylez> jiero: 武夷山的袋鼠
<jiero> roylez: 。。。我还没进坟地呢。。
<roylez> jiero: 早晚的...
<jyfl987> jiero: 你们祖坟还有人照顾？
<jiero> jyfl987: 不清楚。
<roylez> jiero: 不用急...
 * AsuraLe 中国人的祖籍应该是山顶洞人吧？
<jyfl987> 我就简单了 我爷爷起自深山 再往山就追不上去了 
<jiero> roylez: 我不会照看你的坟的。。。
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 也有元谋人 蓝田人什么的
<jiero> roylez: 或许参观去。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 为啥不是考拉?
 * adam8157 arch的xterm还不升级, 影响我报bug啊...
<roylez> adam8157: 啥bug？
<roylez> adam8157: 现在xterm的字好小
<adam8157> tenzu: 考拉可爱些 他不像
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 部分字体大小的时候下划线显示不出...
<adam8157> roylez: 272还没修复的话我就报bug...
<AsuraLe> adam8157:我喜欢考拉～
<roylez> adam8157: 我极少用下划线
<jiero> adam8157: 我不喜欢考拉。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 懒惰。。。
<AsuraLe> 多可爱的啊 ～
<AsuraLe> jiero:哪里懒了，人家都在努力的睡觉啊 ～
<iGnome> jiero: 澳洲本来就懒惰。。
<adam8157> roylez: C语言Kernel Coding Style党表示没有下划线很痛苦
<adam8157> iGnome: .
<iGnome> AsuraLe: +
<tenzu> roylez: 也可能是回旋标...
<AsuraLe> iGnome:+是什么意思？
<iGnome> adam8157: 去过的，都这样说。
<iGnome> google的+1
<jiero> iGnome: :D 考拉更懒
<AsuraLe> +1代表什么呢？
<adam8157> iGnome: 没出过国的土鳖仰望神
<jyfl987> jiero: 对 白澳都是好吃懒做的 而且还看中国脸色  太给白人丢脸了
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。好吧。
<iGnome> jiero: 没桉树的时候，就不懒了。要努力找吃的
<adam8157> jiero: 哦? 你们终于要去青岛旅游啦?
<jiero> iGnome: 我记得是努力等死。
<iGnome> 不是吧
<jyfl987> jiero: 你也要去青岛玩？
<jiero> jyfl987: adam乱说的。
<iGnome> AsuraLe: ... momo +1表示支持
<adam8157> jyfl987: 跟你说的 发错了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 我们这个是既定路线
 * adam8157 表示青啤的"袋啤"挺给力
<iGnome>  乖乖 AsuraLe
<jyfl987> jiero: 那天你们讨论那个游戏 zero啥的 我忘记名字了 
<AsuraLe> iGnome:哦～～～看来我现在很out，果然在windows下呆久了会迟钝～
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么叫袋啤？ 蓝带么
<iGnome> adam8157: 啥土语
<adam8157> jyfl987: 用塑料袋装的...简装
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> 至少塑料瓶吧
<jiero> jyfl987: zero-k
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那不就是扎啤么
<jyfl987> 扎啤各地的都不错 就北京的烂 感觉是从瓶子里倒出来忽悠我们的
<lainme> ee最近很喜欢彩色
<jyfl987> lainme: 女孩子嘛 理解的
<tenzu> jyfl987: LOL
<iGnome> jyfl987:  乖
<adam8157> lol
<AsuraLe> 话说到底是谁ee ？
<iGnome> bs 你们的客户端
<jyfl987> 喜欢彩色 不是女孩子就是儿童 鉴于ee都有小孩了 那显然是女孩子嘛
<jyfl987> 不对 是妇女
 * adam8157 围观
<iGnome> 看谁今天乱说话
<palomino|working> ......
<jyfl987> 现在你们知道谁是ee了
<ScarletWolf> ....
<tenzu> 神发飙了
 * palomino|working 对ee的敬仰犹如滔滔江水连绵不绝....
<jyfl987> 看来最近更年期
<iGnome> 破马最老实了
<AsuraLe> 现在知道了～～～
<iGnome> 其实只有几个妖怪。
<if_else> 各位兄台，cut -f 不能过滤固定的列？
<AsuraLe> 破马是谁？
<lainme> 乖了。。
<lainme> iGnome: 你做什么
<jyfl987> 给我个帽子 我砍了你们全部
<iGnome> 让 lainme 当武则天。
<tenzu> 女王样...
<jyfl987> 那还得配蜡烛
<jiero> ...
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> 你们说黄塅子，都踢了。 lainme jyfl987 又说了。赶紧踢。
<AsuraLe> 我估计 jyfl987 一会还得出去～
<jyfl987> iGnome: 这有什么大不了的 
<lainme> iGnome: 要我给jyf op不？
<jyfl987> 好 给我 我就踢ee
<jiero> lainme: 你的不是没了吗。。。
<iGnome> lainme: 那我怀疑你和他有一腿。
 * adam8157 干活去, 不掺和
<jyfl987> jiero:  http://zero-k.info/Wiki/Media#Screenshots  这里这些效果 要什么硬件的？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Media wiki - Zero-K free rts open source game
 * AsuraLe 提醒我了，干活去了～
<iGnome> 还是让 destine来好
<iGnome> 最喜欢踢人
<jyfl987> 而且还喜欢给人+b
<AsuraLe> jyfl987:好像要不了什么硬件
<jyfl987> 这个太没职业道德了
 * adam8157 这歌..."Bryan Adams - (I Wanna Be) Your Underwear"
<jiero> jyfl987: 速度。。。和人数都不定啊。大概 台式机NV8600GT就行了。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 如果在。你说这句，又被踢了。 lol
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 但是你看那个第2个图 小兵都那么细腻
<iGnome> 斗篷睡醒了
<jyfl987> iGnome: 无所谓 我提高效率全靠+b
 * AsuraLe 除了fx，opera，还有什么好用的浏览器没有呢啊？
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你这淫荡的处男
<jyfl987> lerosua: 大梦谁先觉 平生我自知
<jyfl987> iGnome: fuck off
<lerosua> iGnome: 给你邮件吵醒的
<iGnome> lerosua: ...
<pocoyo> lerosua: 请教个事。
<dabao> 水晶是北京的特产？
<iGnome> lol
<lerosua> pocoyo: talk
<lainme> 没意思，没人惹我
<AsuraLe> fx 闪到现在还没闪出来图～～
<jyfl987> jiero: 我是 公版 gt430 不知道能维持多少单位 
<lerosua> dabao: 水晶棺是
<pocoyo> lainme: 没人敢惹
<jyfl987> lerosua: 盛腊肉的？
<jiero> jyfl987: 等0.8.3版本出来，大概2000吧。
<iGnome> lainme: 乖，你不懂事。。。听不出语义的。
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> iGnome: .
<jyfl987> jiero: 2k不错了 那人物特写呢
<lerosua> jyfl987: 你看看你，天生反骨吧
<AsuraLe> jyfl987:我觉得应该够了～～～gt430也是这两年才出来的吧？
<jyfl987> jiero: 可以拍摄么
<iGnome> adam8157: 你去教教？
<jiero> jyfl987: 啥人物特写？
<jiero> jyfl987: 啥拍摄？
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 但是 我那gt430才400快不到买来的
<adam8157> iGnome: 我也不懂
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。说什么呢。。。
<dabao> 呃，明白了
<AsuraLe> jyfl987:和我的一样，我的才200多～
<iGnome> lerosua: 是至贱。
<jyfl987> jiero: 就是在全战场上用飞行模式 随便你跑到哪里去 自由切换视角 录制视频
<lerosua> pocoyo: 跑了？
<pocoyo> lerosua: http://www.lerosua.org/2011/08/gnome-shell-adjust/ 你这个上面的图上面的右上角的网络链接图标 为啥显示的跟我的不一样？
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 我记得主流显卡都要上k
<iGnome> lerosua: 你的邮件提醒，难道连着闹钟？
<jiero> jyfl987: 不懂喔。。。Linux下不会拍摄。
<pocoyo> lerosua: 等你好几天了 
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 你的怎么才200多
<dabao> 现在正在进润德水晶宫
<jyfl987> jiero: 这游戏没有内置的录制视频功能？
<jiero> jyfl987: windows版本默认编译有，Linux版本我直接编译的说没编译这个组件。
<pocoyo> lerosua: 就g3那个。
<jyfl987> jiero: 这个也是基于 spring引擎的吧 
<AsuraLe> jyfl987:主流显卡一般在700+，因为我这个是本来打算给我外公在电视上放点电影为了要hdmi接口随便买了一个
<iGnome> jiero: 外挂录像
<pocoyo> lerosua: 为啥 我的跟你的不一样
<jyfl987> 照理应该有
<lerosua> pocoyo: 我的是无线连接
<AsuraLe> jyfl987:也是gt430
<lerosua> pocoyo: 你看看是不是这个问题。
<jyfl987> AsuraLe:  我是主板非要有显卡才能开工 wtf 我一个服务器买个独显
<jiero> jyfl987: 就是spring引擎没编上吧。不清楚。
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 你哪里搞来的 怎么才200
<pocoyo> lerosua: 可惜我这儿没无线啊。
<lerosua> iGnome: 我家有客人，要去吃饭了，回来给你改脚本。
<jiero> iGnome: 有好用的？
<lerosua> pocoyo: 所以图标不一样。
<jyfl987> jiero: 他这个默认带些地图有多大？
<lerosua> 各位，下了.
<iGnome> lerosua: 那好啊
<AsuraLe> jyfl987:电脑城，8月才搞的 
<jiero> jyfl987: 默认没地图。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马 
 * palomino|working 捏捏 roylez 
<jiero> jyfl987: 默认只有引擎。其他全部自己装。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 这个太挫了 至少给两三个地图嘛
<jiero> jyfl987: 游戏也是。
<iGnome> jiero: 可以录X的各种游戏。忘记名字。有点复杂的操作。
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 我前几天才搞的呢 额 
<jyfl987> jiero: 有没有人给打包？
<iGnome> 不记得我发过帖子没。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你昨天怎麼沒說完就下了。。
<jyfl987> 看这画面 感觉非常不错阿 
<jiero> jyfl987: 打包引擎+大厅程序+下载程序
<iGnome> 说啥
<dabao> 看着我那些同事一进店，被忽悠两句就冲动购买
<pocoyo> LeithWong: 我觉得不是那么回事啊。我的电池图标跟你的也不一样啊。
<jyfl987> 高达谜应该喜欢这个
<jyfl987> 而且spring引擎还可以第一人称 多爽
<jyfl987> 就是不能自己写脚本
<jiero> jyfl987: 大概不会，这个据说是比较核心化的。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我在高達W的時候很喜歡，還有08小隊
<jiero> jyfl987: 只能用lua
<jiero> jyfl987: 所有的模型动画，规则都能用lua
<jyfl987> jiero: 我是说写即时战略处理的脚本 如果是lua 那才叫爽呢 呵呵 
 * pocoyo 考。 跑了
<jiero> jyfl987: 什么意思？
<^k^> jyfl987:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<lainme> ……
<CyrusYzGTt> ...你們幹麼什麼 惹 ^k^ 的生氣。。
<dabao> 手机上irc，不知怎么姓名补齐
<iGnome> 看见
<iGnome> bot lag了
<iGnome> 当然
<lainme> dabao: 没tab?
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,'
<iGnome> 没看见
<roylez> jyfl987: 没看见
<tenzu> 这是肿么了
<iGnome> lag了而已
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你赶紧自宫
<tenzu> 木有人-q
<AsuraLe> jyfl987:那就是我运气了，画说你之前没查价格的么？
<iGnome> 不-q
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 你看今天的 10:55 ~ 10:57分的log
<dabao> 没有tab功能
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 看到咧
<iGnome> 乱了
<tenzu> iGnome: 你还不给他们-q
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ .. 沒有 kk這裏，，很亂的，，
<iGnome> tenzu: 乖。我不会。 lol
<tenzu> ...
<iGnome> 笑死了
<CyrusYzGTt> - -''''
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席 能看到说话不能
<dabao> 下了，帮同事看货
<iGnome> 大家继续玩
<pocoyo> mlgbd 难道说不出话来？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 能看到
<iGnome> :'(
<CyrusYzGTt> ..''
<fanzeyi>  杯具了 那旧PC似乎不支持USB启动……
<moriramar> jyfl987: 現在怎麼什麼都HTML5了……
<moriramar> jyfl987: 才看完hotot那個……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 。。有麼？我怎麼經常用的網站都沒有html5
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，不是，我說錯了，就是軟件的用戶接口用HTML的。最近看什麼HTML5的新聞比較多，整個人都HTML5了。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 。.
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..強大，
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 強大什麼？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ .. 我以爲 只有瀏覽器才用到或者 web 客戶端才用到html5
<fanzeyi> 啊啊啊 没法用USB引导还有什么方法能引导么……
<fanzeyi> 能用LAN装么
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 不會，，
<moriramar> fanzeyi: PXE？
<CyrusYzGTt> PXE rom
<fanzeyi> BIOS里明明有一串的USB-* 。。但是每个都试了都引导不了- -
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:光盘启动，或者可以用LAN
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 你機器只要支持網路啟動就行。
<fanzeyi> 有个LAN的选项
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:不过通过LAN引导似乎有点复杂～
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 那有一定可能是你盤的問題
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 我用了好多种方法做盘了。。
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 我強烈推薦Universal USB installer
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 表示用过……
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 那就算了，當我沒說……
<fanzeyi> Arch和Ubuntu的ISO都刻了一遍……
<fanzeyi> 然后用了4个软件刻到USB……
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 那什麼，你有沒有考慮過拿VMWare然後連接實體碟再安裝？
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 木有…… 
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 先做個虛擬機，然後直接用物理碟，用ISO安裝一個。
<fanzeyi> 我找找我的ubuntu 9.10碟……
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 没明白 是在虚拟机里装个linux然后再用dd刻iso?
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 不是。
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 虛擬機，然後不用虛擬硬碟，直接用真實的物理硬碟，加載ISO，再安裝。
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 只要你安排得當加有些膽量可以試試。
<fanzeyi> moriramar, = =||| 这个方法…… 
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 旧PC上倒是有个VMware- -
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 我這個機器的amd64就是這麼安裝的一個原系统，然後在上面再做Gentoo安裝。
<AsuraLe> 我想问一下，chome和firefox都没有办法设置只启动一个APP么？
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 决定用这个方法试试……
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:难道你的光驱不能引导？
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 没找到我的ubuntu盘。。
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:你昨天晚上不还在用么？
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 没有用啊。。 
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:。。。。现刻一张
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 昨天用的USB..在那个主板坏掉的PC上用的……
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 如果我有烧录机…… 我还这么费事么……
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:unbuntu刻个碟子分分钟的事情
<AsuraLe> 。。。。
<AsuraLe> 所以我买光驱一定买带烧录的～
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 我本来是这么向我爸要求的…… 然后……
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:以什么理由否决的？
<fanzeyi> AsuraLe, 没有理由…… 买回来之后发现不是……
<AsuraLe> fanzeyi:我个人认为，作为一个研究信息技术的，尤其是涉及计算机的，没有刻录怎么行～～～～各种软件、工具、资料，很多都是过了这个村就没那个店的，必须发现了及时保存及时刻录～
<fanzeyi> 啊！
<fanzeyi> 你一说这个！
<fanzeyi> 我突然想起来我的那个PC上的mysql没备份…… 被我格掉了
<fanzeyi> …………T.T 我的数据……
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 还在么…… 求用虚拟机装的详细方法……
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 哈？
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 用虚拟机应该怎么搞- -  ? 
<fanzeyi> 以前从没听说过这种方法呢……
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 這個，你給硬碟留個區。
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 刚刚格式化了一个
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 然後在網上搜怎麼把一個real harddisk連到vbox或者vmware上去。我推薦用vbox，那個命令不算太複雜。
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 好吧  我那个PC上原来装的有VM.
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 然後掛載ISO文件正常安裝，最後就成了。
<moriramar> 注意關注下grub安裝成功了沒，成功了的話重新啟動就行了。
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 好~
<moriramar> 哦，對了，連接real harddisk的時候是選擇整個harddisk而不是那個分區，因為你的grub要寫在MBR上的
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 所以你安裝的時候要十分小心，不能影響到你現在使用中的操作系统。
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 恩 没事…… 我旧PC上是两个Windows…… 
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 好吧，然後就祝你好運了，悲劇的話就什麼都沒了。
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 恩…… 这个磁盘上的数据早就备份过了…… 这个电脑是封存的被我拉出来的……
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 反正好運沒壞出，搞毁了要浪費時間。
<fanzeyi> moriramar, 恩…… 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<if_else> 各位兄台，shell 脚本中，使用 for ，ssh 连接多台机器，执行命令，但是有台机器连不上，ssh 就卡主了
<if_else> 如何给个时长，如果超时，调用下一个 for 循环的值？谢谢
<AsuraLe> 我还是没忍住去打口水架了～～
<Lavande> 保存在pidgin里的密碼怎麼查看呢？
<Lavande> pocoyo: 水牛
<CyrusYzGTt> Lavande§ pidgin的密碼是明文的，，你看看 .pur,,。。忘了怎麼拼寫
<Lavande> CyrusYzGTt: 我找了半天，發現一個可疑的，不過不是明文。。。
<Lavande> CyrusYzGTt: 可能現在加密了？
<CyrusYzGTt> Lavande§ .. 好吧，，我以前產看是明文保存的
<Lavande> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈，找到了，不過有些好像是加密的
<Lavande> 在accouts.xml裡面
<Lavande> accounts
<Lavande> CyrusYzGTt: 不好意思我看錯了，都是明文……只是有很多雜亂的看不懂的其他信息
<CyrusYzGTt> Lavande§ 嗯嗯，，還好沒變，不然，我就想換其他單獨的客戶端了
<Lavande> CyrusYzGTt: 我現在換empathy了……所以把密碼弄出來
<CyrusYzGTt> Lavande§ 其實，pidgin和 empathy 以前貌似都是用一個 後端的，所以感覺pidgin比較好就用 pidgin
<Lavande> CyrusYzGTt: libpurple應該是，不過我發現pidgin在網絡不好的環境經常掉線，empathy表現不錯，就換了
<CyrusYzGTt> Lavande§ 哦，，不過，empathy在我這會崩毀就不用pidgin 就算在 rawhide的情況下也不會崩毀的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAzMzgwMjUy.html
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ~k~ 不在。。 幫我翻譯主題。。
 * JuncoJet 有谁有gmusicbrowser插件开发资料
<AsuraLe> 翻译什么？
<AsuraLe> K好像不再
<AsuraLe> 问一下，淘宝的那个旺旺有没办法在Linux下用？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ee發飆，，就用OP將 ~k~踢走
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ,,,不清楚
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:K今天就没出来过～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 出來過了，，就是 ee發飆。。就這樣。。自己問 iGnome 
<fengqingyang> 为什么？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:那就不知道了，反正我早上来看K就不在～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 那我也不知道，你問 ee去
<cfy> iGnome: ee T_T
<cfy> iGnome: 在不?
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:你不上淘宝的？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯嗯
<AsuraLe> 郁闷了，Linux下怎么跟那些人说话呢？
<AsuraLe> 好吧，我试试拿wine模拟下吧～
<maivel> AsuraLe: web界面可以聊天啊
<maivel> AsuraLe: 右下角
<AsuraLe> maivel:可是我发了个消息过去，先看到在聊天窗口里，然后就disapear了，也没看到人家回复什么
<fanzeyi> moriramar, = = 所以还是杯具了…… 机器太破虚拟机刚启动就挂了……
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAzMzgwMjUy.html
<CyrusYzGTt> kk 你給點反應
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:kk不理你 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Evanescence> 有没有可以同步last.fm 的linux下的播放器的啊？就是把本地听的音乐同步到last.fm 上.
<AsuraLe> 为啥阿里旺旺都有mac版本就不能直接放源码呢
<lsq> firefox左下角出现javascript:dochangecss
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<debianer> 有人愿意帮忙做八卦分析工具吗
<slacker_HD> Evanescence，你是什么意思？
<slacker_HD> amarok clementine 之类的？
<slacker_HD> 用lastfm交个好友？
<AsuraLe> debianer:什么教八卦分析工具？
<knownbad> fivesheep: was testing otr over irc.
 * adam8157 坐等@ggarlic过来面试实习生
<microcai> 原来我没失业啊
<fivesheep> knownbad: oh
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我的客户端大概不支持. weechat
<knownbad> k
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<adam8157> microcai: 能给我永久的不?
<microcai> adam8157: 我没这个权限的啊
<microcai> adam8157: 你帮我 bug report 我给你临时的。
<adam8157> microcai: 自断静脉去
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<adam8157> microcai: 你不用fedora, 还那么关心干啥啊
<microcai> adam8157:  ...  我是fedora大使
<microcai> adam8157: 当然要关心。
<adam8157> microcai: 新特性新版本得等下一版, 着啥急
<microcai> adam8157:  再说你去 RedHat 公司还用着 ubuntu 呢！
<adam8157> microcai: 那你用fedoraproject的邮箱发好了
<adam8157> m
<adam8157> microcai: 我用debian sid的
<AsuraLe> 郁闷死了我
<adam8157> microcai: 我用debian sid的
<adam8157> microcai: 我用debian sid的
<^k^> ⇪ title: 鲍尔默恳请开发者关注“重新创新的”微软_cnBeta 人物 - Steve Ballmer_cnBeta.COM
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<gfrog> adam8157, 参加啥体育项目啦？
<microcai> jyfl987: 如果 windows 免费开源了，还支持 POSIX 了，我考虑一下。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥也没加, 发健身的邮件, 没人+1
<adam8157> microcai: win本来就支持posix
<gfrog> adam8157, 跟我们组的同学们一起奥园跑步去呗
<adam8157> gfrog: 跑步...多远?
<gfrog> adam8157, 奥园指导在哪不？ 森林公园，在里边跑，跑多远就看你自己的了，不跑光溜达也行啊
<microcai> jyfl987: 不是把代码公开就算开源了，还要把专利无偿使用
<adam8157> gfrog: 我要等等看有木有人加我的健身组...
<gfrog> adam8157, 忽悠人不给你+1
<gfrog> adam8157, lol
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<microcai> jyfl987: 哦，那开源+开发专利就可以了。，
 * adam8157 晕, 石家庄到大连的机票才90+块钱...可惜要过海啊
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<AsuraLe> adam8157:貌似假如不了你的健身组
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 你也是我们公司的么...
<AsuraLe> adam8157:显然不是～～～～虽然很想去你们公司
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 哦 这个是公司内的活动 呵呵
<AsuraLe> adam8157:哦，我以为你在irc发起呢
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 这里是RH, IBM员工已经众多怪叔叔吹水频道
<AsuraLe> adam8157:哦 ～～～
<adam8157> s/已经/以及/
<microcai> adam8157: 继续乱发言 
<dungeon_archl> Mozilla修bug速度真快。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 游过去
<adam8157> roylez: 我没张健那么猛
<microcai> adam8157: 来点讲座吧
<adam8157> microcai: 啥意思?
<microcai> adam8157: 活跃一下气氛
<adam8157> microcai: 干活呢
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 要不要帮你一下？》
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 去你的，。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<Joey64> 请问这里有谁在Linux下用HuaWei E261的，3g上网在命令行应该怎么搞
 * adam8157 kernel.org还在维护, sigh...
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 这次还是蛮严重的
<roylez> adam8157: 是黑大帅你干的么？
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 我们好多东西之前都是写死去kernel.org下载的...妨碍工作啊
<adam8157> roylez: 我不会...
<roylez> adam8157: 现在可以写死去github下
<adam8157> roylez: github只有kernel的git tree. 我还要kernel.org的别的东西, 测试套件之类的...
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 比如是呢么东西?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 內核放在 github更新
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 比如什么东西?
<adam8157> ghosTM55: autotest之类的
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 恩，了解了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯, 我建了github的branch和remote了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯，
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 有些东西的源码包是从kernel.org下的，现在估计都失效了
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 嗯 麻烦...
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 嗯，，fedora 的cpan就是失敗了 ，，在kernel下載。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 求更新 cpan的地址。。
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，LFS还有一大堆东西
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 嗯
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: cpan? perl那个? 你不说我还忘了, 有个perl的脚本要改...
<roylez> adam8157: 你也clone到github吧，以后测试套件写死了从你的git目录下载...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 去在rpm改，，不能 fedora的cpan就廢了
<CyrusYzGTt> php.net的也要修改，，貌似也去了 github了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ... fedora的perl組，到現在還沒有更改呢。。
<adam8157> adam8157: test\
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 自言自語
<slacker_HD> ;-)
<Evanescence> 完全不懂是啥？
<slacker_HD> Evanescence，你说的那个lastfm是干吗用的？
<slacker_HD> 说错，是你要达到什么功能
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: 听歌的，
<slacker_HD> 我知道，我一直在用
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: 你自己去看下就知道了，我估计rhythmbox有这个插件，
<slacker_HD> 我说，你要求同步，基本上所有的linux好点的播放器都有这个功能了啊
<slacker_HD> http://cn.last.fm/user/slacker_hudi； 有空加好友啊，Evanescence
<^k^> ⇪ title: slacker_hudi 的音乐专页 – 用户 - Last.fm
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAzMzgwMjUy.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 太极拳预备式（道家环行功） - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: ok
<slacker_HD> ;-)
<iGnome> cfy: .
<ghosTM55> 你们有谁已经在用11.10了?
<slacker_HD>  iGnome，你好，问个问题，你的fvwm那个透明是自己做的函数还是xcompmgr之类的程序弄出来的？
<ghosTM55> 我觉得还是比较稳定的
<iGnome> slacker_HD: xcomp
<slacker_HD> 哦，好的，谢谢
<cfy> iGnome: 那个问题解决没?
<microcai> 5xxx kb/s 
<microcai> 5xxx KiB/s 
<microcai> 5363Kib/s ingf
<microcai> 5363Kib/s ing
<microcai> 5363Kib/s ing
<adam8157> microcai: sina办公室带宽多少
<microcai> adam8157: 你没发现这是 4X 速在刻录么？
<adam8157> microcai: 我管你在干啥 问你sina办公室带宽多少?
<microcai> adam8157:  100k 吧
<microcai> adam8157: 比不上你们，你们 100M
<adam8157> microcai: 废
<adam8157> microcai: 没那么快
 * microcai RH 办公室提供 100M ipv6 网络。
 * microcai 每个员工一个外网 ip 
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<iGnome> cfy: 什么问题
<cfy> iGnome: 那个perl那个啊
<iGnome> 我不记得你说的是啥问题嘛
<iGnome> tenzu: 论坛有人调戏你。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ .. gnome3不適用 you 的腳本
<iGnome> 支持LTS吧
<iGnome> dconf而已
<CyrusYzGTt> ..'
<tenzu> iGnome: 谁?我派你去灭了他/她/它
<iGnome> tenzu: 给钱不。
<if_else> 各位兄台，我的系统经常，因为硬盘 io 太高卡住，请问使用那个软件可以查看，是哪个程序导致的，ps / iostat ？谢谢
<microcai> if_else:  iotop
<adam8157> microcai: 你这满嘴跑火车的毛病应该改改...
<microcai>  /kick adam8157 
<tenzu> iGnome: 不给钱
<microcai> adam8157: 难道不是 iotop 么？
<adam8157> microcai: 说的前面的.
<iGnome> tenzu: 我对维护丑陋的图片，没兴趣。
<wasikevin> http://bangpai.taobao.com/group/thread/14197235-264916920.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu达人争霸活动规则 - 淘帮派 - 消费者门户 - 淘宝网推荐
<iGnome> 微菜又上去了啊
<microcai> iGnome: 一直都在上面
<microcai> iGnome: 昨天没来。
<iGnome> 开始可没你
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu8.10重启黑屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345254 我安装完8.10后进入了系统，软后重启后就无法进系统了，屏幕出现黑屏一个下划线的光标就不动了，无法输入内容；我是 在虚拟机里安装的 统计信息: 发表于 由 as16888388 — 2011-09-15 14:53
<cfy> iGnome: 邮件啊......没问题就好....
<iGnome> 关于ubuntu8.10重启黑屏问题
 * CyrusYzGTt 求中文字幕的 discovery sopcast頻道。。羅馬利亞語，真的很難看懂，，
<iGnome> cfy: 忘记啥了。多久了吧。
<adam8157> iGnome: 被打的满脸桃花开...
<cfy> iGnome: 好几天了...
<maivel> 彩色字体？
<AsuraLe> 怎么又回到8.10了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 懷舊啊。。
<slacker_HD> ;-)
<slacker_HD> 我还有6.04的官方盘呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只有 9.04的盤了，其他的都送出去了
 * AsuraLe 作为一个Ununtu新人，决定围观你们～
 * CyrusYzGTt 作爲 fedora的用戶，決定圍觀爾等
<iGnome> ʇʇƃzʎsnɹʎɔ ɥsᴉȷooɟ
 * AsuraLe 很想知道什么时候能有个linux版本的阿里旺旺？
<AsuraLe> 阿里旺旺的网页版等于没有
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,,你怎麼針對我，， 呃呃，，我對你表示 滔滔江水 
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:你又被怎么了？
<iGnome> f҉o҉o҉l҉i҉s҉h҉ ҉C҉y҉r҉u҉s҉Y҉z҉G҉T҉t҉
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 幸好我上學那時會作弊，，不然不會看作弊字體
<sikao_lfs> iGnome: 这字体完全没法看啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,, 笨蛋ee,,怎麼整天這樣對吾？？ 吾又變成厲鬼 ：“嗚嗚，，”
<ofan> sun
<ofan> iGnome: 你让我屏幕显示错乱了
<ofan> 现在打一句就错乱
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 恭喜，錯亂是 bug
<barata> testing .. 从BITCHX 。。
<barata> 不错，我会看汉子
<CyrusYzGTt> ... ..
<ofan> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 錯亂 是 bug
<ofan> 把终端搞乱了
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會打出彩色字體，，
<ofan> 菊花那个
<CyrusYzGTt> 「」「」「」「」「」「」「」「」
<gfrog> 惊现菊花体！
<CyrusYzGTt> ；‘；’，。/。，
<iGnome> xyelks
<CyrusYzGTt> ...剛纔看到一個羅馬利亞臺，，支持人在搔蛋蛋
<iGnome> xyelks
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你幹麼整天在 xyelks ??
<cfy> iGnome: 电脑一段时间不去动,会自动黑屏,怎么关掉这个功能呢?
<AsuraLe> 电源管理
<cfy> 命令行
<dungeon_archl> 什么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 1>&2？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345257 看数据流重定向的时候总是有这个 语句1>&2 例如：echo“First argument cannot be a directory.”1>&2; 后边的就看不懂了，求教！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 神奇的申琪 — 2011-09-15 15:20
<Evanescence> 帮忙测试这个网站是否能访问
<Evanescence> http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: stardiviner's site
<microcai> Evanescence:  ^k^ 能告诉你
<AsuraLe> 屏幕保护和自动关闭显示器都关掉
<AsuraLe> 命令行我就不知道了～～
<AsuraLe> 难道你只能用命令行？
<Evanescence> microcai: 谢啦
<AsuraLe> 里面是空的么？
<cfy> AsuraLe: 我没装,也不不想为这个功能装个gui阿软件
<cfy> AsuraLe: 我没装,也不不想为这个功能装个gui的软件
<microcai> cfy:  killall gnome-screensaver 
<cfy> microcai: 不是screensaver
<AsuraLe> 不过他没有gnome啊
<cfy> microcai: 就是黑屏,应该是节能措施啥的.
<AsuraLe> 画说没有gnome那就不是屏幕保护了
<microcai> cfy: 节能措施就是 screensaver 激起的
<AsuraLe> 应该是电源管理吧？
<cfy> microcai: 我觉得是xset来稿,可是-dpms啥的,blank啥的,有动过,可惜都不行
<microcai> cfy: 我已经这么做了，可以。
<cfy> microcai: 我没装这个
<microcai> cfy: xscreensaver 
<AsuraLe> 但是没有gnome怎么会 有 screensaver呢？
<microcai> cfy: 反正会有一个运行的。
<cfy> microcai: 没有
<cfy> microcai: 我没开,ps auxww看过了
<CyrusYzGTt> lsof |grep screen
<iGnome> lkjw d
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 只有终端的那个screen,没有scrensaver
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<microcai> cfy: 你运行什么 DE 的？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ lsof |grep apm
<cfy> microcai: slim+awesome
<microcai> cfy:  这样啊，那不知道了。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 没apm
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ lsof |grep acpi
<cfy> microcai: 我觉得很有可能是xset来设置.但是.....
<cfy> root       601  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:24   0:00 [ktpacpid
<iGnome> 我没装也不不想为这个功能装个gui阿软
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<cfy> iGnome: .
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<iGnome> 将脚本加入bot。以后就色彩多了。
<CyrusYzGTt> xyelks
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> nnn
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么防止关闭屏幕?
<iGnome> 怎么防止关闭屏幕?
<^k^> 我҉来҉了҉，҉哈҉哈
<cfy> iGnome: 我不去动电脑一段时间,电脑就会黑屏
<cfy> iGnome: 这个功能在我在线看视频的时候很不爽.
<iGnome> cfy: 禁止电源管理里面的那个嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 你今天被 ee踢走了，，爽吧
<cfy> iGnome: .
<cfy> iGnome: cli,我要
<^k^> 习惯了
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么做?
<iGnome> 这那有cli
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 做一个gtk?
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<cfy> iGnome: 不是啊.....
<iGnome> for xxxx do; xset -pm... 忘记了。自己看xset
<iGnome> 强制打开
<cfy> 我全部关掉了
<cfy> 现在事实看
<iGnome> 强制打开
<cfy> 没这个功能吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ...怎麼用彩色的？？
<tenzu> %1 拜神
<CyrusYzGTt> ёё
<tenzu> %r...
<cfy> iGnome: 神啊......
<CyrusYzGTt> %r ww
<cfy> iGnome: 我这学期开始学习嵌入式的东西了
<cfy> iGnome: 买了个fpga
<cfy> iGnome: 有单片机的课...
<iGnome> 有单片机的课
<iGnome> 蛮好用了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<iGnome> maivel 已经断开连接 (Quit: leaving)
<tenzu> %拜神%r
<iGnome> 怎麼用彩色的
<iGnome> 拜神
<tenzu> %r{拜神}
<tenzu> 擦
<xiangfu> cfy, fpga 多少钱？
<iGnome> 很快了。 tenzu
<cfy> xiangfu: 买了个200的.500万门的一个.
<iGnome> cfy: 那不错。准备用啥芯片的
<cfy> iGnome: 学校教的是80c51
<iGnome> fpga啊。那搞复杂了。做解码器等数据处理还差不多
<cfy> iGnome: 哦....
<iGnome> 那么多mcu，学校还搞旧芯片
<Evanescence> italicbold
<cfy> iGnome: 不过学校实验室的条件太差了
<iGnome> 自己学
<cfy> iGnome: 还要买设备啊
<cfy> iGnome: 比如示波器啥的.这个比较讨厌啊
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=345192&p=2478707#p2478707 tenzu
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - irc 开彩色文字了。
<iGnome> cfy: 不要吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 可是做别的东西.可能要别的材料啊
<iGnome> 破示波器，买了浪费。贵的，你买不起
<cfy> iGnome: 可是做别的东西.可定 要别的材料啊
<iGnome> 啥材料
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯,是啊,关键是实验室不开门...老师不给钥匙..
<CyrusYzGTt> msg = ee
<cfy> iGnome: a/d d/a啊
 * microcai 以前实验室有个 几 w RMB 买的示波器 ... 有钱啊 
 * microcai 我还以为就几百块钱就够了
<iGnome> cfy: 这些，mcu都带。
<cfy> iGnome: mcu是啥?
<iGnome> microcai: ...
<iGnome> 看百科
<Evanescence> color test
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<cfy> iGnome: 好吧
<Evanescence> reverse text
<Evanescence> underline
<CyrusYzGTt> colour ee
<CyrusYzGTt> %colour ee
<CyrusYzGTt> *colour ee
<WiiW>  a  b
<Evanescence> 
<tenzu> iGnome: sh: xsel: command not found
<Evanescence> 
<WiiW> EE
<iGnome> colour ee
<iGnome> iGnome: sh: xsel: command not found
<iGnome> 安装嘛
<cfy> WiiW: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 彩色
<WiiW> 不错嘛
<WiiW> 呵呵
<iGnome> kk
<tenzu> iGnome> 安装嘛
<iGnome> tenzu: 啥命令少了。安装啥
<CyrusYzGTt> 顏色 
<CyrusYzGTt> ，，木有。。
<wayhome_m> join #arch-cn
<cfy> faint...
<tenzu> 011055:855510 12<8 12i7G12n3o14m13e8>7 7t13e4n5z8u1:7 1啥12命13令12少14了1。9安7装6啥
<tenzu> 乱七八糟
<Evanescence> test
<iGnome> @@
<WiiW> 不乱
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 好像順口溜
<SteamedFish> wayhome_m: ... #arch-cn 在 OFTC 不在 freenode 
<CyrusYzGTt> test colour    彩色，，出來，，
<wayhome_m> 啊，我错了
<Evanescence> text
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你叫唤啥。叫bot?
<WiiW>  http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/rfc.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: RFC 1459
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,
<CyrusYzGTt> 我打出來的不是彩色的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我也要打出彩色字體。。
<iGnome> 有脚本不用，难得理你了
<tenzu> iGnome: 出不来
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ cpan的下載 url在 kernel.org...不能下載。。
<AsuraLe> kiss 
<iGnome> 鼠标复制，或者输入。执行。就到剪贴板了
<tenzu> iGnome: sh: -c: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `|'
<iGnome> 哪里sh。是perl
<iGnome> 你建立面板图标。点一下。
<iGnome> 执行属性。设置。 chmod +x
<tenzu> gnome3,不会建,直接双击的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你昨天給的天氣腳本 ，， cpan安裝 gnome/gconf.pm 下載不到
<tenzu> 已经+x了
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 我只能管ub下可行。包，，其他distro管不了啊。
<tenzu> 然后中键帖不出来东西
<iGnome> @@
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,好吧，，
<iGnome> tenzu: 你慢慢理解吧。我这工作很好啊
<iGnome> 你慢慢理解吧。我这工作很好啊
<tenzu> iGnome: 哼哼,脚本太挫
<AsuraLe> ● cat a-irc彩色.pl  #!/usr/bin/perl  use Encode qw(_utf8_on _utf8_off);  srand(); if($ARGV[1]){ $_=join ' ',@ARGV; }else{ $_=`xsel -o`; } _utf8_on($_); @_=split //,$_; foreach(@_){ $r=int rand(15); #print "\.$_"; _utf8_off($_); $out.=sprintf "\x03$r$_"; } print "$out\n"; `echo $out|xsel -i`;
<ofan> iGnome: 就是你
<AsuraLe> 没弄明白。。。
<ofan> iGnome: nnd 发毛菊花文
<iGnome> 抽烟。
<iGnome> 找烟去
<CyrusYzGTt> ££££££€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€ç
<^k^> \033什么牌子的烟
<WiiW> > "\033 什么牌子的烟 "
<if_else> 各位兄台，要写个 shell 脚本，生成密钥对，然后copy 到其他机器上
<if_else> 生成密钥是有交互式，选择，如何处理这些输入？谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> > '可惡的ee,你是發行版歧視' *9
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 可惡的ee,你是發行版歧視可惡的ee,你是發行版歧視可惡的ee,你是發行版歧視可惡的ee,你是發行版歧視可惡的ee,你是發行版歧視可惡的ee,你是發行版歧視可惡的ee,你是發行版歧視可惡的ee,你是發
<AsuraLe> 不管了，反正我对那玩意兴趣不大
<WiiW> > "\x033 什么牌子的烟 "
<^k^> WiiW,  什么牌子的烟
<iGnome> 。
<AsuraLe> \x033 什么牌子的烟
<iGnome> WiiW: 让bot踢了 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> > '九五至尊' *1
<Jakalala> 'Ha'*7
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 九五至尊
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<Jakalala>  > 'ha' *7
<^k^> Jakalala, hahahahahahaha
<WiiW> > i=0x03 ; "#{i+=1; i.chr} ha " * 5
<^k^> WiiW, a a a a a
<CyrusYzGTt> > i=0x5BB6 ; '#{i+=1; i.chr} hi '
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, #{i+=1; i.chr} hi
<CyrusYzGTt> > i=0x56 ; '#{i+=1; i.chr} hi '
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 要 "
<CyrusYzGTt> > i=0x56 ; "#{i+=1; i.chr} hi "
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, W hi
<CyrusYzGTt> > i=0x56 ; "#{i+=1; i.chr} hy "
<iGnome> 没得彩色玩，就玩数字。蛋疼的家伙。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> > i=sin ; "#{i+=1; i.chr} hy "
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, wrong number of arguments(0 for 1)
<CyrusYzGTt> > i=ffff ; "#{i+=1; i.chr} hy "
<^k^> 12秒限制, 私聊吧
<Jakalala>  > Time.now *2
<CyrusYzGTt> > i=0xff ; y=0x03 "#{i+=1; i.chr ;y-=3 y.chr} ?? "
<CyrusYzGTt> > i=0xff ; y=0x03 ; "#{i+=1; i.chr ;y-=3 y.chr} ?? "
<CyrusYzGTt> > i=0x34 ; y=0x56 ; "#{i+=1; i.chr ;y-=3 y.chr} ?? "
<^k^> 自己装个ruby去玩吧
<CyrusYzGTt> > i=0x34 , y=0x56 ; "#{i+=1; i.chr ,y-=3 y.chr} ?? "
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，，
<moriramar> > '小的這就去自殺' * 1
<^k^> moriramar, 小的這就去自殺
<AsuraLe> i=0x34 ; y=0x56 ; "#{i+=1; i.chr ;y-=3 y.chr} ?? "
<AsuraLe> > '小的這就去自殺' * 1
<WiiW> 这里玩吧： http://tryruby.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: try ruby! (in your browser)
 * adam8157 刚准备买软卧, 突然就出现了特价机票, 等待东航确认座位中
<CyrusYzGTt> 東航 站票？？ 
<Evanescence> python 里的notify module是什么名字？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: X舱
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 對了，我想問問，，kernel有沒有 vdso的包，，
<Jakalala> 神奇的世界
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 哇, 这个你都知道
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: vdso支持的
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你还要什么包?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..我編譯的時候看到，，就是編譯看看不安裝，，
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ，，看看先，，
<Jakalala> 草蛋的生活
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 有 vdso??
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 减价是否减量呢？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 有啊, 从2?开始就支持了..
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 这飞机本来就是短途, 没餐食.
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 可是，我看不到 2.6.40.4-5貌似沒有，我自己就 make vdso_install進去
<gfrog> adam8157, 哪玩去？
<adam8157> gfrog: 回家啊 10.1
<Jakalala> 啥B的大学
<gfrog> adam8157, 飞回去啊，winner！
<adam8157> gfrog: 山东威海嘛, 短途
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 這麼早放假，，帶薪麼？？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu下实现nginx + tmpfs 替代缓冲服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345263 大家好，我想问下如何在ubuntu下实现nginx + tmpfs 替代缓冲服务器 ，我们公司的技术总监给我说的让我在ubuntu下实现这个功能的，而且只是安装nginx该怎么做呢，最好有文档，谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cname — 2011-09-15 16:20
<gfrog> adam8157, 更加winner，这么短竟然还飞
<adam8157> gfrog: 成天刷特价票 温拿个啥哦
<Jakalala> 脑残的社会
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 肯定有带薪假嘛
<gfrog> adam8157, 坐飞机的都温拿
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 羨慕，，
<adam8157> gfrog: 你家哪里?
<gfrog> adam8157, 盛京
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 提前两天回家而已
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 看來你會制定 time table的人，。
<adam8157> gfrog: 295元 石家庄飞沈阳
<gfrog> adam8157, 我还跑石家庄去。。。
<gfrog> adam8157, 不过你这主意不错，下次跑长途可以去周边机场哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 总比你坐火车舒服撒
<gfrog> adam8157, 俺有动车啊。。。 一天10多趟
<Evanescence> 11hi
<adam8157> gfrog: 果然是大城市!
<Evanescence> TEXT
<Evanescence> TEXT
<gfrog> adam8157, 谢谢，沾了京哈线的光
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 动车快，死的也快。。。
<iGnome> ScarletWolf: 飞机一掉，就全死
<gfrog> ScarletWolf, laf，死就死吧，还少上税了
<iGnome> 连 adam8157 的头都找不到。
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 果断跳伞，摔
<gfrog> ScarletWolf, 这才撞了一个动车，比大街上撞的汽车少多了，比强拆自焚的也少多了
<adam8157> iGnome: 0_0
<Jakalala>  > "今天天气不错!" *9
<^k^> Jakalala, 今天天气不错!今天天气不错!今天天气不错!今天天气不错!今天天气不错!今天天气不错!今天天气不错!今天天气不错!今天天气不错!
<iGnome> 哪里来的伞
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: gfrog 不过至少动车死后不用自己付丧葬费
<gfrog> iGnome, 自带的雨伞
<Evanescence> > "什么" ^5
<^k^> Evanescence, undefined method `^' for "什么":String
<iGnome> 那跳吧。
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: iGnome 觉得自己大限已到时，可以考虑坐坐动车
<iGnome> ScarletWolf: 你不明白法律的。
<iGnome> 你老到65岁，就不是人了。没啥陪的
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 我确实不明白，不过反正国内法律也只是用来看的而已。txt的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ smailwolf..
<iGnome> 可不是看的。交警给你算伤残等。都这样算
 * adam8157 我去, 特价机票没有了...
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 不过对普通人不利的一般都会执行
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 adam8157 被釣魚
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: smail是什么意思啊。。。
<iGnome> 那是。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 小
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<iGnome> adam8157: 做梦回去吧。不要钱
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 小不是small么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 我拼錯了，我英語，不好，，可以原諒
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。不是吧
<iGnome> ScarletWolf: CyrusYzGTt很恶毒的。他是要你小，而且还断了一节东西。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
 * ScarletWolf 绝望了！对这个邪恶的世界绝望了！
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 你沒有看過動漫有個 叫 小狼 的
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 没有
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 名字就叫 小狼 ？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 動漫就是精神糧食
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 是妖怪變成的人類
<iGnome> 動漫就是精神糧食
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 确实没看过
<iGnome> roylez:  出来发图了
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 狼妖，，啊。。
<adam8157> iGnome: 啥client?
<ckg> hello
<^k^> ckg, 好  ㍨ 
<iGnome> lerosua: @@ 我最痛恨做私有窗口的。
<iGnome> adam8157: opera?
<ckg> 
<cfy> google用不了了...
<slacker_HD> 咦
<slacker_HD> 什么情况
<adam8157> [,4]
<adam8157> [,4] 嗨
<slacker_HD> google怎么会用不了
<iGnome> lerosua: @@@ event 全不对哦。
<iGnome> lerosua: @@@ event 全不对哦。
<adam8157>  ee我也会啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 敏感期到了  gfw要發飆了，，
<iGnome> adam8157: 你没随机颜色嘛。 :D
<adam8157>  就是挺麻烦啊
<adam8157> iGnome: 找个插件就好
<iGnome> 。 发了脚本。你不用。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 就用 ee那個 ，，去 她的窩找
<gfrog> 竟然有彩色字体！！
<adam8157> iGnome: 看到了
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你再说一次她？
<gfrog> 要求backport！
<slacker_HD> 哦？
<iGnome> 下班前，先ban了。
<slacker_HD> 又有女孩子了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 麼事，？
<slacker_HD> 朕来鉴定下
<gfrog> adam8157, 发个ticket给你，把彩色字体backport过来吧。。。
<adam8157> iGnome: irssi有这么个插件"kicking users for using colors or blinks"
<iGnome> 下班前，先ban了。
<iGnome> adam8157: 我向来做通用脚本。
<adam8157> 试试看好不好用
<adam8157> don't support chinese?
<adam8157> faint, need fix that
<slacker_HD> 能不能不要这么花。。。
<slacker_HD> 头晕
<adam8157> lalalalalala
<FrankLv> 彩色字看不清楚啊
<WiiW> > '我来了。。。'.icolor 5
<^k^> WiiW, 我来了。。。
<WiiW> > 2 * ' 管理员巡逻'.icolor 6
<Evanescence> TEXT
<jlzhang> 烦，VPN翻墙真麻烦。全局的……
<Evanescence> TEXT
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。
<slacker_HD> Evanescence，你咋也开始调皮了呢
<Evanescence> TEXT
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: 呵呵，我是weechat自带的
<slacker_HD> 。。。。pidgin不能改。。
<xuef> 大家好
<slacker_HD> 她好，你也好
<^k^> xuef, 好  ㍨ 
<slacker_HD>  ^k^，你好吗。1+1等于3吗
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: 换了吧，用weechat，搭配bitlbee一样多协议
<slacker_HD> 我在win下面
<slacker_HD> linux下面等待kde-telephXX那个东西
<fanzeyi> = = 主板问题解决了
<fanzeyi> 把CMOS电池拔下来放了一会儿再插上就正常了……
<fanzeyi> 我插上硬盘装系统去- -
<slacker_HD> 还是命令行程序啊。。
<slacker_HD> 算了
<slacker_HD> 玩命令行的热情已经过了
<Evanescence>  ..........
<wolftankk> weechat 很好
<Evanescence> linux command is the master.
<wolftankk> mac下 textual
<Evanescence> weechat +1
<slacker_HD> 图形界面是人类使用计算机的趋势
<ScarletWolf> slacker_HD: 这么说，程序员是非人类？
<^k^> 脑电波界面如何？
<slacker_HD> 程序猿嘛
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<Evanescence> ^k^: good idea
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: awesome
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD:linux也可以gui啊 
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: not good
<ScarletWolf> ^k^: 你怎么发话了。。。
<AsuraLe> 我忽然发现没有颜色的irc是多么的好啊～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: bugy now my ubuntu GUI, 
<^k^> ScarletWolf, 我botmaster教我。  ㍩ 
<AsuraLe> 好像有个什么方法可以让他发言
<AsuraLe> 刚才他们一直在玩k
<slacker_HD> AsuraLe: slacker_HD:linux也可以gui啊，那是当然的
<slacker_HD> 我找找当年玩命令行时候的截图
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: paste 
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD:所以，你只是喜欢gui，没必要跑到win下面啊，linux的gui还比win好看，比win灵活
<slacker_HD> 稍等，Evanescence。AsuraLe，linux下面的基本除了gnome3没玩过，一般的wm我都装过了
<slacker_HD> :-D
<slacker_HD> 网有点不行，网页打不开了
<slacker_HD> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/5ghlP.jpg[/IMG]
<slacker_HD> 看这里
<fanzeyi> ubuntu.10.04.3 的镜像有问题么
<fanzeyi> 总是安装到90%+会自动蹦出安装过程
<fanzeyi> 留下一个桌面…… 
<maivel> fanzeyi: 我装的时候没有遇到
<maivel> fanzeyi: 检查一下md5
<slacker_HD> Evanescence 
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: hi
<Evanescence> 刚才插件bug
<slacker_HD> http://i.imgur.com/5ghlP.jpg
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<slacker_HD> 保守点把
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: 这才是linux啊，嗯嗯，就是很这样
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。
<slacker_HD> 我还是喜欢kde
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: 额，你那些是怎么组成的？
<pityonline> irc 还能发彩色的文字？
<slacker_HD> dvtm
<slacker_HD> 一个像dwm那样的
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: 是什么？
<Evanescence> 这些可是古董啊，
<slacker_HD> 类似dwm那样的窗口管理器
<Evanescence> ncmpcpp，im
<slacker_HD> 不过这个是针对终端的
<pityonline> jlzhang: 可以用 chnroutes 指定路由
<slacker_HD> 还有两个牛的，twin和vwm
<Evanescence> im?是什么？
<slacker_HD> 不过那两个中文支持不行
<adam8157> \x033 试试
<slacker_HD> im？
<adam8157> \x0308 试试
<adam8157> \x0308试试
<adam8157> x0308试试
<adam8157> x0309试试
<adam8157> \x038试试
<slacker_HD> \x038
<adam8157> \x038 试试
<slacker_HD> 这是啥玩意
<adam8157> 鼠标
<adam8157> 表情
<jlzhang> pityonline: 懒得手动输入路由
<jlzhang> pityonline: 我想能不能有个路由协议，支持在ppp0走不到国外服务器的时候。
<jlzhang> pityonline: 自动帮我把这个链路路由到ppp1这个pptp的VPN链路上。
<jlzhang> pityonline: 目前我装了quagga，还在研究路由协议中……
 * GNUdog 晚上还要上课，唉…
<jlzhang> pityonline: quagga是zebra的后继版本。
<adam8157> GNUdog Xiao Pen Yu
<GNUdog> adam8157: 2人…
<jlzhang> 哎，寂寞啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 去天上人間
<jlzhang> 哎，没钱啊。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 问个工作的事情 6.1的Virt的xml你有改好的是吧
<GNUdog> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那明天等你来再说好了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 叫哥～
<GNUdog> 不叫不给你
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 圍觀
<adam8157> 小盆宇
<jlzhang> \x038好色
<jlzhang> \x038{好色}
<jlzhang> 怎么弄出色的？
<adam8157> 好色
<jlzhang> 不跟你们打屁了，还是继续我的TC新人入门教程咯
<ScarletWolf> jlzhang: TC。。。。Turbo C？
<jlzhang> ScarletWolf: linux qos tools
<psychologe> 有人用过hydra 吗：Hydra is a tool to guess/crack valid login/password pairs 
<pityonline> jlzhang: chnroutes 就是自动生成路由表而不需手动输入的
<pityonline> jlzhang: http://code.google.com/p/chnroutes/
<cfy> \x038试试
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么弄出来的?
<adam8157> cfy: http://irssi.org/documentation/formats
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Irssi - The client of the future
<adam8157> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=345192&p=2478306
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - irc 开彩色文字了。
 * adam8157 小k都知道了
<jlzhang> pityonline: 我想要的效果，其实还想有个比较过程，看看走ADSL到达指定服务器快呢，还是走VPN快，然后让路由自己选择走快的那个……
<psychologe> k哥，请教下，
<pityonline> adam8157: 高级
<cfy> colored text and background
<adam8157> pityonline: P哥好
<pityonline> jlzhang: 这个啊……
<pityonline> adam8157: 咋输？
<jlzhang> pityonline: 是啊
<jlzhang> pityonline: 难弄么？
<adam8157> pityonline: 看ee那个帖子好了
<cfy> colored text
<fanzeyi> 还是不行
<jlzhang> pityonline: 好几个路由协议啊
<pityonline> jlzhang: 我不太懂，它怎么知道你什么时候要访问哪些网站然后再比较出来哪个速度快呢？等它比较出来，时间已经过去一些了
<fanzeyi> 切到live cd模式之后回多出来一个crash report..
<adam8157> cfy: You learned so quick.
<cfy> adam8157: 有颜色出来么?
<fanzeyi> 用命令行执行ubi***** 那个程序没有输出……
<adam8157> cfy: Yes
<Guest76742> test
<jlzhang> 按我的理解：路由器维护一个路由表，如果我这次请求访问GOOGLE的DNS 8.8.8.8
<cfy> 紫色?
<pityonline> adam8157: 麻烦，我现在可懒了
<jlzhang> pityonline: 它是会知道哪条链路快的吧。
<cfy> 紫色?
<pityonline> jlzhang: 到 8.8.8.8 快，到别的不一定快
<adam8157> pityonline: 我也懒啊...懒得折腾了
<ilisp> adam8157: 好了.我会在erc里使用了,貌似这是irc的
<ilisp> adam8157: 好了.我会在erc里使用了,貌似这是mirc的
<jlzhang> pityonline: 它会根据路由协议学习周边路由器里的路由表呢。
<ilisp> adam8157: adam8157: 
<pityonline> adam8157: 我是可懒可懒的了
<ilisp> adam8157:  http://www.mirc.com/colors.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: mIRC: Colors
<psychologe>  各位同学，请教下，我用 nmap 121.13.227.114 -p 3389 | grep -e "[0-9]\+\.[0-9]\+\.[0-9]\+\.[0-9]\+"   输出 :Nmap scan report for 121.13.227.114.......如何让它匹配只输出后面的ip Nmap scan report for 121.13.227.114
<pityonline> jlzhang: 比较深的我就不太懂了
<adam8157> irssi is best
<jlzhang> pityonline:我也是刚学。
<pityonline> adam8157: +1
<jlzhang> pityonline: 有些地方表达的不是很清楚，或者是错误的-_-||
<pityonline> jlzhang: 我现在是没心思学了……
<JuncoJet>  hi there
<jlzhang> pityonline: 网上的中文资料，好老啊，比老太太都老。
<pityonline> jlzhang: 嗯，有些是好几年前的，但老的资料不一定没用
<cfy> pityonline: 就是说,只要ip,不要nmap scan report么?
<pityonline> cfy: 你回错人了
<jlzhang> pityonline: 一般也没必要学这个，有这个时间学习CISCO的路由，早就可以考证了。
<psychologe> 是的
<cfy> pityonline: sorry
<cfy> psychologe: -o选项
<pityonline> jlzhang: 哈哈
<jlzhang> pityonline: 不过理解路由模型，估计学CISCO的东西也会快很多。我之前弄过一台PIX防火墙，感觉差不多。
<psychologe> cfy,谢谢啊，看帮助半天没找到
<pityonline> jlzhang: 我只用 chnroutes 生成过路由表，其实我也不知道写法
<cfy> psychologe: you are welcome
<jlzhang> 恩，有个项目是专门把国外被墙的IP集合起来一次性写入路由器的，这样就国内的走本里链路，国外的走VPN了。
<jlzhang> pityonline: 不过这是静态的，我希望能实现动态的路由。
<pityonline> jlzhang: 就是 chnroutes
<pityonline> jlzhang: 那可能麻烦点了
<jlzhang> pityonline: 哦，真是闻名遐迩啊。
<pityonline> jlzhang: 因为有需要，所以搞过
<jlzhang> pityonline: 恩，当前没有任何头绪啊，只能先学学路由协议。
<jlzhang> pityonline: 这个挺多人在用的。
<jlzhang> pityonline: 主要我比较有完美主义情节……
<pityonline> jlzhang: 嗯，因为省劲
<jlzhang> pityonline: 难听点就是爱钻牛角尖。
<pityonline> jlzhang: 那就靠你干点儿更牛叉的啦
<jlzhang> pityonline: 没有什么牛叉啦，都是前辈写出软件，我只是学习如何使用T_T
<pityonline> jlzhang: 慢慢探索，你能站到巨人肩上
<jlzhang> pityonline: 谢谢你的鼓励……
<pityonline> jlzhang: :)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有关transmission bittorrent？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345269 用livecd启动，打开transmission bittorrent，把下载的文件保存在硬盘。 如果，还没下载完，而且还重新启动了电脑。 再接着下载，它就会重新开始下载，不是接着下载！为什么这样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 MGAGAM — 2011-09-15 18:00 
 * microcai 希望出现个给我 kick 的人。
<adam8157>  /kick microcai 
<AsuraLe> kick是什么？
<psychologe> 吻
<wzssyqa> microcai: 干嘛？
<Hoxily> adam8157:  你的文字的色彩是怎么弄出来的?
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: hi
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 能啊，怎么不能？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 用了啊，用了好久了
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: debian experimental /ubuntu oneiric
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 不要用那种不负责任的发行版
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: debian上是
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 那种发行版连点兼容性都不考虑，用那干啥哦
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 用一段就习惯了
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 那可是直接就敢上python3的主啊
<alpha080> arch?
<alpha080> 表示同意 wzssyqa 的看法
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 这还用给你说？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 以为你知道呢
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 而且依赖关系写得那叫一个烂啊
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 装gnome，竟然不给连x一块给装了
<pocoyo`>  wzssyqa: arch的启动速度倒是感觉快了一些 难道是g3的缘故
<wzssyqa> pocoyo`: 想快，哪个也慢不了
<JuncoJet> 谁知道哪个Linux发行版比较小巧
<jlzhang> JuncoJet: DSL 60MB
<JuncoJet> jlzhang: = =！dsl还没有tinycore小呢，我要的不是那种小啊
<wzssyqa> JuncoJet: 那要哪种？
<JuncoJet> jlzhang: 我要 有头文件 可以玩的系统，小但又完整   cc @ wzssyqa 
<fanzeyi> 安装ubuntu的时候 /target 挂载的是我fedora的分区……
<fanzeyi> 然后安装程序去获取 /target/****/gksu/status 然后获取不到就挂掉了
<fanzeyi> 可是安装的时候我选择的是另外一个ext4分区……  
<fanzeyi> 求破……
<jlzhang> JuncoJet: 自己重头编译一个LFS。
<sikao_lfs> 说搞LFS，最近我搞的挺不 顺的。上次搞lfs6.8遭遇内核官网出问题。另外lFS编译成功后，启动正常。我看日志正常。但是启动后就黑屏。。。。。。到现在为止还没找到原因。
<sikao_lfs> 正常情况下应该停留在启动信息最后。然后按回车键就显示要求输入用户名。。。密码之类的。
<jlzhang> sikao_lfs: 上次官网出问题，我的gentoo也emerge不顺，还是手动搜索下载软件包的……
<jlzhang> sikao_lfs: 开bf了吗？
<jlzhang> sikao_lfs: 开fb了吗？
<sikao_lfs> jlzhang: ？我还没搞明白你说的。。。。。
<jlzhang> sikao_lfs: 开fb，分辨率设置不正确，有可能启动黑屏。
<sikao_lfs> jlzhang: 好，先谢了。。。。我仔细看看日志和设置。。。。
<jlzhang> 恩，查log是第一步。
<sikao_lfs> Sep 14 08:33:58 mylfs kernel: [    8.104853] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: allocated 1280x800 fb: 0x40270000, bo f4a7fe00
<sikao_lfs> jlzhang: 真让你说到了。真是一语惊醒梦中人啊。
<jlzhang> sikao_lfs: 我也被这个搞的挺惨的，有阴影啊，哈哈哈
<sikao_lfs> jlzhang: 看来特别的私有驱动。使用localmodconfig还是很受影响的。。。。。我脑子昏的很。一直没主意。。。。真没想到啊。。。。。。其实早就应该想到的。当初我当敢死队追最新版本的时候。经常给黑脸，然后是通过解决显卡驱动或者内核头文件才解决的。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<iGoogle> 每天封google。超。
<cfy> iGoogle: .
<cfy> iGoogle: 你那里也封了?
<JuncoJet> iGoogle: IPV6的飘过= =！
<cfy> ipv4路过
<JuncoJet> 装一个 miredo 什么都搞定了
<sikao_lfs> google在中国就是悲剧。。。。。。真正的悲剧。。。。。
<Evanescence> googl.sh 的飘过
<iGoogle> cfy: 搜索2次，就封2分钟。丫丫的。啥都查不到。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....,gg.eeload.com,看看能永不
<iGoogle> 啥。
<cfy> iGoogle: 一个代理
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<JuncoJet> 果断 apt-get install miredo
<JuncoJet> 这样一切困扰就都搞定了
<cfy> 用过.一般化
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 怎么搞定youtube呢？
<Guest85452> ubuntu安装时选USA键盘 另一边选哪个呢？
<Guest85452> 笔记本
<fanzeyi> Guest85452, ...默认一个USA就行了
<Guest85452> 可是我装好后键盘不对应啊
<fanzeyi> Guest85452, ....你什么样的键盘。。
<Evanescence> QWERT
<cfy> 如何不对应法
<Evanescence> QWERTY
<fanzeyi> Guest85452, 我表示我笔记本的日式键盘都选的USA..
<Guest85452> 按一个字母出来其他的了
<fanzeyi> Guest85452, 比如？
<Guest85452> 我按S出来的时r
<fanzeyi> 我记得有个 x**** 命令是捕获键盘按键用的…… 谁记得全称
<Guest85452> 另一边的选项是什么呢？
<cfy> xev?
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: miredo是什么原理来着？是把流量从转变后送到ipv6的网络吗？
<fanzeyi> 似乎是xev.. 
<Guest85452> 郁闷啊 重装又卡在这了Ready when you are...
<JuncoJet> Evanescence: miredo是 ipv6隧道
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 就是说不用在host里添加ipv6地址吗？
<roylez_> roylez@bender> ping google.com                                                                                                                                ~ 19:16:00
<roylez_> PING google.com (74.125.71.106) 56(84) bytes of data.
<roylez_> ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<roylez_> ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<cfy> roylez_: 主席....
<hc00123> a
<JuncoJet> Evanescence: 要啊，不用HOST的话  你需要V6的DNS
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 你有youtube的host吗？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • linux下有全盘克隆软件么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345275 我想换块硬盘，可以把现在硬盘上的ubuntu完全像ghost那样克隆到另一块硬盘么？我现在这块硬盘配置，软件都是搞好了的，重装实在费劲，电脑是同一台，单ubuntu系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 lily3978 — 2011-09-15 19:40 
<sikao_lfs> k不错啊，给人眼睛一亮，感觉还是绿色环保。。。。。。。。
<wzssyqa> 这东东怎么弄颜色？
<downming_> help
<AsuraLe> 反正我不会弄
<CyrusYzGTt> nnd..我的 flashplugin 整天內存泄漏，，沒法用了，，，
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 哪个版本？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ v11 rc1 64bit的
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 這個貌似只有在使用網上文檔就出現 ， www.docin.com 只是想看看文檔，不想下載，沒有帳號
<iGoogle> 有用unity或者gnome-shell的没。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: gnome-shell
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 你愿意测试一个脚本不。
<CyrusYzGTt> 吃飯先
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 你愿意测试一个脚本不。
<iGoogle> 就是cairo-weather。看显示正常不。
<iGoogle> 小苏苏。。。。
<tenzu> 屁脚本,不能用啊不能用
<iGoogle> momo tenzu
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不许乱摸
<iGoogle> 乱摸tenzu 乱摸tenzu
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 好的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 色情神
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 在哪里？
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=309740 我改了自己画桌面。担心其他wm下画不出。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 纯cairo的天气 + deb
<tenzu> 打倒破脚本
<iGoogle> tenzu: 好高级的呢
<tenzu> iGoogle: 用不成,有啥高级的
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 下载哪个？
<iGoogle> 0.75的版本
<iGoogle> tenzu: 黑脸都可以用。你咋系统这么戳
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我这就是不行
<iGoogle> 黑脸都会动手。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 动手摸你?
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 你注释写得太多了吧。。。
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 没啥注释吧。直接跑
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 我说代码里的
<iGoogle> tenzu: 乱摸tenzu乱摸tenzu
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你还在用fvwm啊
<freeflying> 自虐啊
<iGoogle> freeflying: 没。用gnome
<freeflying> iGoogle: 没用Unity?
<iGoogle> gnome-shell还不是看fvwm眼馋。
<iGoogle> unity太不好用
<freeflying> iGoogle: 很好用额
<iGoogle> clutter的gnome-shell还流畅些。unity卡卡的
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你试试11.10
<iGoogle> 搜索几下，搜索栏就废了。
<freeflying> 相当给力
<iGoogle> 。我继续LTS
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: syq@syq-laptop> cairo-weather.pl                                                                                                          ~
<wzssyqa> {refresh}	=> 1
<wzssyqa> {url}	=> http://m.weather.com.cn/data/101250101.html
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你应该用12.04
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你咋也跟ee一样折腾了呢
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 这啥。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 然后就没有反应了
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 我不是一直很折腾吗？
<iGoogle> 桌面没画出来。。估计gnome-shell也要屏蔽桌面管理
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 你弄那么麻烦干啥啊？弄个小窗口不好吗？
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 一直ubuntu+1的嘛
<iGoogle> 那脚本里面，其实带了透明窗口的。只是不喜欢用，贴桌面方便。
<freeflying> wzssyqa: ubuntu+1那是我
<wzssyqa> freeflying: m2
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 那在试试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=344767
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 动态 osd.pl
<iGoogle> 这动态透明的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu远程桌面还没有windows下的远程桌面访问快？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345282 同样的局域网，我试过两台windows主机用远程桌面，访问非常流畅。 换成windows用VNC访问ubuntu，很卡。 再换ubuntu访问ubuntu，仍然很卡。 有没有什么解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 scutdk — 2011-09-15 20:16 
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: syq@syq-laptop> ./osd.pl                                          ~/Desktop/bin
<wzssyqa> 1280 - 800
<wzssyqa> Message **: a new manager occured at org.globalmenu.manager, :1.3 at ./osd.pl line 27.
<wzssyqa> [1]    24090 terminated  ./osd.pl
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 东西不带这么玩的
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 你想做，老老实实做一个程序多好啊，把窗体什么的藏起来
<iGoogle> 咋和org.globalmenu.manager相关。。 nnnd
<iGoogle> 我这都正常
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 我装了个gnome-shell 的全局菜单
<iGoogle> 这看的出。只是没道理和这有关
<wzssyqa> microcai: 恭喜+o
<microcai> wzssyqa: 怎么可能有 gnome-shell 的全局菜单
<microcai> wzssyqa:  .. .. ... ... ...
<wzssyqa> microcai: 怎么不可能有？
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:19:18)
<if_else> 各位兄台，gnome 下读取 .Xdefauts 文件时，color 主题没有生效？其他的设置都正常的？
<if_else> 这个是怎么回事？但是在 kde 下正常的？
<if_else> 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 有了。。gnome將要迴歸 全局菜單 桌面文件/夾顯示
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..??
<if_else> 各位兄台，kde 下特效是在哪个软件包？谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ yum install compiz-gnome
<monlisea> if_else: kde-workspace
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 幸好 ，flashplugin每次 泄漏到 8G內存就會被 ff的插件管理關閉
<if_else> monlisea: 兄，谢谢了
<wml> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得是kwin吧
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄，yum 达人阿！同学召唤我 KOF 了
<iGoogle> 乖，来opera
<Guest85452> retrieving files 29/62 不动了 为什么啊？
<freeflying> if_else: kwin里
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ ??? gwin
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 嗯，去吧，貌似 街霸4很好玩的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ opera 12.01了
<wml> CyrusYzGTtcompiz-gnome不是gnome里的吗，kde是kwin
<necwizard> ...
<necwizard> 大家好，俺是新来的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ .，好吧，，我在宣傳 gnome
<CyrusYzGTt> necwizard§ 嗯嗯，，ubuntu的問 她們，我用 fedora
<if_else> freeflying: 兄，kde 用的好些桌面特效插件，不是 compiz 的吧，但是效果有些类似阿
<necwizard> 好滴。。。
<necwizard> 暂时俺的11.04运转正常
<CyrusYzGTt> necwizard§ 這裏幾乎所有的發行版都有，，
<wml> 对，我是永恒的debianer
<necwizard> 哦。。。刚转到ubuntu没多久，感觉比win7要好用些，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<AsuraLe> KDE的特效是KDE自己的
<AsuraLe> necwizard:那是必须的 ～
<AsuraLe> necwizard:我也是新用没多久的～
<necwizard> 我还不大会呢，只会用软件中心，或者下载deb
<necwizard> 编程什么的好复杂
<AsuraLe> necwizard:我一般也是直接从软件中心，不然太累人了～
<wml> necwizard: 尽量学会用apt-get就行
<AsuraLe> necwizard:你用的什么桌面？
<necwizard> gnome?
<AsuraLe> wml:apt-get 和软件中心不是一个意思么？
<necwizard> 11.04自带的
<CyrusYzGTt> necwizard§ 你要分清 編譯和編程是不太相同的
<necwizard> 我现在一般直接用ubuntu tweak搞定，^_^
<wml> AsuraLe: apt-get 的功能要强大些，学会了后也更方便
<AsuraLe> necwizard:ubuntu ？ 还是 ubuntu经典？
<necwizard> 哦。。不大懂啊
<necwizard> unity
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 64bit 的flashplugin泄漏開始了，，
<AsuraLe> wml:我会用，apt-get 和软件中心那个不是同样的源么？ 哦，apt-get应该是包管理一样的源吧？
<necwizard> 老早前用xchat在emule cn玩过irc
<necwizard> 现在都忘了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> necwizard§ linux也有 xchat的
<AsuraLe> necwizard:你应该是用的unity，unity就是太耗资源了点～～～
<Evanescence> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689963/
<Evanescence> sh: 这个python脚本似乎里面的notify-send只能接受一个参数，我试着修改成两个，不行，请高手帮忙修改: not found
<AsuraLe> necwizard:恩，软件中心里就有xchat，不过我用的kvirc4
<Guest85452> 请问安装时retrieving files 能不能跳过？
<Evanescence> w
<necwizard> 擦，我感觉这个Empathy  超不好使啊
<Evanescence> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689961/ 这个python脚本似乎里面的notify-send只能接受一个参数，我试着修改成两个，不行，请高手帮忙修改
 * necwizard 戳屁屁
<Evanescence> 不是修改notify-send，而是subprocess。call似乎就是这样的
<CyrusYzGTt> necwizard§ 建議用pidgin很穩定的，是老牌的，，雖然比 mandria-im年輕
<necwizard> CyrusYzGTt: pigin用过win的，感觉不错，但是可以像empathy那样显示在右上角吗
<CyrusYzGTt> necwizard§ ..不知道，，問問 用ubuntu的。。
<microcai> necwizard: 安装个插件就可以了
<necwizard> T.T
<necwizard> microcai: 看到那些复杂的编译就头痛啊
<microcai> adam8157:  hi
<Evanescence> microcai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689961/ 这个python脚本似乎里面的notify-send只能接受一个参数，我试着修改成两个，不行，请高手帮忙修改
<adam8157> microcai: hi
<microcai> Evanescence: 不懂 py
<microcai> adam8157: 变了哦
<necwizard> 我原先家里的台式机第一次是装的ubuntu10.04
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<necwizard> 可惜不支持我的ati 9800se
<adam8157> 有用么
<microcai> adam8157: 跑上头去了
<necwizard> 于是我就放弃了ubuntu
<Evanescence> microcai: 唉，。。。。以为微菜是大牛来着。
<adam8157> microcai: 本来我就在上头
<microcai> Evanescence:  .. .. ... 大牛都不懂 py 
<microcai> Evanescence: 小牛懂 py
<Evanescence> microcai: 这样␣的啊
<Evanescence> 所以大牛都懂perl
<microcai> adam8157: 下去了吧
<adam8157> microcai: 就这样 别给我乱加
<microcai> adam8157:  :D 
<necwizard|handjo> 吼吼
<wml> 大牛都懂生小牛
<iGoogle> 大牛都懂生小
<iGoogle> cfy: 
<wml> iGoogle: 神可知如何禁用opera的硬件加速
<iGoogle> 都不知道浏览器有硬件加速
<iGoogle> 看电影
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<FrankLv> 问个C++问题： 代码中 #if 0 块表示什么？
<iGoogle> cfy: 现在的flash视频，流量很大了。下载转换的脚本有用了。
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ about:config 自己去設置
<Guest85452> 请问安装ubuntu时skip文件检索有问题么？
<JerrySun> hi
<^k^> JerrySun, 好  ㍬ 
<wml> 谁知道如果让debian的aptitude不下载安装建议的软件包，应该在/etc/apt/apt.conf里怎么写？
<cfy> iGoogle: 转换?
 * microcai EFI 电脑有福咯
 * microcai EFI 电脑有福咯
<microcai> 3.2 内核有望在 EFI 系统上直接由 EFI BIOS 直接启动而不需要 grub2 之类的 boot loader 支持。
 * microcai 3.2 内核有望在 EFI 系统上直接由 EFI BIOS 直接启动而不需要 grub2 之类的 boot loader 支持。
 * microcai boot loader 可以去死了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  在？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以试试了！
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 补丁已经被发到 linus 那了。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/9/12/135
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..不試。。
<wml> 什么叫EFI
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ~
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ！！！
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 明天我试！
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 明天折腾公司的 EFI 电脑前 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 明天折腾公司的 EFI电脑去
<microcai>  
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..你又在把我當白鼠了，，等我有2TB的硬碟再說
<^k^> microcai:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 感謝。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你忘记我是 op 了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，忘記了，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§  我再看關於硬盤的資料，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 給我2TB..我就去實驗，，不然，數據的安全不解決，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你在哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 廣府
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:. ..
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 太远了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 本来想借你用我的硬盘的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ^_^，因爲，所以。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，算了，，只是借而已，，又不是送
<xf22cn> 我问下
<xf22cn> 是不是很多人现在都转移阵地到GTALK上面了？
<xf22cn> 这里有点冷清……
<wml> 这里有70个人，没人说话而已
<xf22cn> ……
<zlszk> 为什么切换到root时失败呢 密码没问题
<wml> 密码错误
<zlszk> 没问题
<zlszk> 我刚安装好的啊
<wml> zlszk: 你是ubuntu吗？
<zlszk> 是啊
<xf22cn> 你启用了ROOT没？
<wml> zlszk: ubuntu默认没开root，
<xf22cn> sudo passwd root
<zlszk> 怎么启用呢 我第一次用。。。
<wml> zlszk: 看楼上的
<xf22cn> 然后为ROOT设置密码
<xf22cn> 然后 SU
<xf22cn> 转移到ROOT
<xf22cn> 命令都是小写
<xf22cn> 我为了输入方便都打成大写了
<xf22cn> 你自己注意下
<zlszk> sudo passwd root 这个么？
<xf22cn> 是
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 原來 ^k^ 是按照自己的記錄 +-q的
<zlszk> 谢谢 搞定了
<zlszk> 我刚接触Linux 应该怎么学习呢？
<xf22cn> ……
<zlszk> 现在在看操作系统。。。
<xf22cn> 尝试自己按照教程在命令行下面安装常用软件
<xf22cn> 通过命令行使用常用软件
<xf22cn> 基本上前期就这样了
<zlszk> 那什么时候才能接触内核呢 我以后想走嵌入式的方向
<xf22cn> 内核？
<xf22cn> 你真对这个感兴趣，那就从编译自己的内核开始吧……
<zlszk> 哦 谢谢
<JuncoJet> sudo su
<JuncoJet> 不要改密码的= =！
<xf22cn> 最好是用不一样的密码
<xf22cn> ROOT太危险了……
<iGoogle> 用啥密码。用pam
<iGoogle> cfy: 出来聊天了
<iGoogle> freeflying: 周四了，还上网。赶紧回家。
<iGoogle> 一下子都没人了
<wml> 我掉到opera的坑里了
<iGoogle> opera可玩的地方，多了。
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 我安装了miredo后，也启动了，看了官方文档和man，但是不知到怎么用啊，接下来要怎么做啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ opera可以用來發f8和推
<JuncoJet> Evanescence: ipv6.google.com  能打开 就行了
<wml> 我就用他irc和mail
<JuncoJet> Evanescence: 然后你只要修改ipv6的HOST就可以了
<iGoogle> 我就用他irc和mail
<wml> 神怎么发出彩字的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 對了，你要把 opera部落格的照片刪除先，，
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 你有host吗？
<iGoogle> 你来opera，就可以做到这随机彩色了
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ 神是三位一體的
<wml> CyrusYzGTt: 我不信教。。。
<JuncoJet> Evanescence: 你能收到吗？
<iGoogle> wml: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=345192
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - irc 开彩色文字了。
<CyrusYzGTt> wml§ 好吧，高分子的色彩最多
<iGoogle> 安装菜单，或者使用脚本
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 怎么接收？
<JuncoJet> Evanescence: 不知道啊，你什么客户端？我xchat
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 再一次，我知道怎么接收了
<CyrusYzGTt> 用xchat可以載入插件和腳本的，，xchat默認支持 perl和 python
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 不行啊我按A接收，但是说fail
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 我是weechat
<tenzu> 破脚本啊烂脚本
<JuncoJet> Evanescence: 算了 你自己网上找把，搜ipv6 HOST
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 算了，不行就自己找host吧，谢谢了
<tenzu> 破脚本啊烂脚本
<tenzu> 擦,能用了
<Evanescence> tenzu: 看着眼花
<iGoogle> 死疼猪。能用了还敢说破
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 能接收么？
<tenzu> Evanescence: 截图我看看啥样的
<JuncoJet> 能啊
<JuncoJet> Evanescence: * 从 Evanescence DCC RECV examples.desktop 已完成 [179 cps]。
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 为什么我能发，不能收啊。。。。
<iGoogle> Evanescence: dcc需要端口映射的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 但是你乱摸我
<silverzhao> 有人用过wireshark吗？知道怎么在virtualbox中抓包吗？
<Evanescence> tenzu: 有没有什么贴图网站？
<iGoogle> 摸下你，表示关心。 摸下你，表示关心。
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 不明白，一般操作不会那么复杂把
<tenzu> Evanescence: img.ly能上去么?
<iGoogle> Evanescence: 贴图，用我的脚本
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 在那儿？
<iGoogle> paste-img.deb 论坛
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我要ruby脚本
<iGoogle> 你找kk
<iGoogle> se
<iGoogle> wi
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 不是脚本么，还deb包的吗/
<iGoogle> Evanescence: 很完善的，才deb
<iGlofe> 可以的，
<Evanescence> iGoogle: ok
<iGoogle> 截图，贴图，nautilus里面右键贴图。带gui.
<iGoogle> 支持一堆网站。notify提示。结果在剪贴板。
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 为啥还未被下载，没有人用大神的脚本？
<iGoogle> 这里很少有ub的。
<iGoogle> 都不deb
<iGoogle> 也不会解压deb。都是笨蛋
<iGoogle> 你看那疼猪。。
<iGoogle> lol
<Evanescence> 原来如此
<Evanescence> iGoogle: ee不自动安装依赖么？我安装出现error，幸亏-f install解决
<iGoogle> 当然自动。你多用aptitude。
<iGoogle> 啥error
<Evanescence> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Evanescence> Correcting dependencies... Done
<Evanescence> The following extra packages will be installed:
<Evanescence>   libhttp-server-simple-perl libwww-mechanize-perl
<Evanescence> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Evanescence>   libhttp-server-simple-perl libwww-mechanize-perl
<Evanescence> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<^k^> Evanescence:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<tenzu> LOL
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 多用aptitude。哪里有这些提示。
<zlszk> ubuntu是不是命令和redhat不一样啊 setup用不了...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2011/09/15/gusb-0-1-0-released/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GUsb 0.1.0 Released « Technical Blog of Richard Hughes
<tenzu> 还没有-q?
<tenzu> 这KK又傻了
<iGoogle> zlszk: 很多不同的。
<cfy> iGoogle: pam?
<iGoogle> pamusb
<cfy> iGoogle: pamusb?那个U盘用来输入密码那个?
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。疼猪也进access了？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我只是整硬盘luks,
<Evanescence> -q 是啥？
<iGoogle> cfy: luks? 是啥。
<iGoogle> Evanescence: 禁言的开关
<cfy> lubotu2: 那个加密啊
<iGoogle> encfs。我只用这个
<tenzu> 啊,现在是禁言5分钟
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 下次，我看到+q，就踢了^k%
<cfy> iGoogle: luks好点,感觉
<iGoogle> cfy: 就你文件重要。。我无所谓的。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<Guest69914> ／nick slash123
<cfy> iGoogle: 防盗窃的
<shang> 請問有人知道 11.04 default 簡體中文輸入法有支援哪些嘛?
<iGoogle> 不至于吧
<iGoogle> 额。在学校。。。有点
<cfy> iGoogle: 比如被偷了 
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯,就这种.虽然都是公开的资料,但是...
<iGoogle> 被偷后，估计直接被格式化。
<cfy> iGoogle: 呃,我得备份下.ssh啥的.
<iGoogle> 谁用你的烂lin嘛
<Guest69914> ／notice zlszk hi
<iGoogle> 那倒是。ssh重要。gpg这些
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • Gnome3如何设置在看视频的时候不自动锁屏？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345291 如题，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2011-09-15 21:48 
<cfy> iGoogle: 这意识不安全啊.不能因为没人会用linux,就觉得用linux就安全了.
<iGoogle> cfy: 发到我邮箱吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要理论安全
<cfy> iGoogle: ......
<iGoogle> 哪里来的这逻辑。我可没说
<iGoogle> 理论上，没安全的
<cfy> iGoogle: 不要.你的邮箱密码我都知道...不安全的...
<AsuraLe> cfy:linux 安全，笔记本不安全～～～
<iGoogle> nnnnnd
<cfy> iGoogle: 理论上,直接偷掉,小偷不知道我的资料.
<iGoogle> 自动登录的吧
<AsuraLe> cfy:发我邮箱吧，你不知道密码～
<cfy> iGoogle: 好吧...是以前....你改了,我就不知道了...
<cfy> AsuraLe: ....
<tenzu> cfy: 如果小偷的目的不是笔记本而是硬盘里的东西呢?
<cfy> tenzu: 那是小偷么.......
<iGoogle> cfy: +
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 給 bios也加上密碼，
<AsuraLe> tenzu:偷技术的不是小偷`
<iGoogle> 只有疼猪这样的小偷，才会这样
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 拆硬盘啊....
<iGoogle> bios...
<cfy> iGoogle: tenzu: CyrusYzGTt: 如果来偷数据的话,我表示我成大牛了...很happy.....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 如果支持 turbo boot或者 vt-x/d 用 tboot就可以提高安全
<tenzu> 最保险的办法是把硬盘拔下来拴裤腰带上
<cfy> ...
<Evanescence> 带走硬盘就安全了
<cfy> tenzu: 还是能偷掉...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 硬盤加密，，綁定配置，
<iGoogle> cfy: 人体硬盘最安全。你植入吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 背不下这么多啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 綁定內存必須 16G以上才能訪問
<Evanescence> 物理解锁硬盘有没有可能？
<cfy> 都说了防小偷...
<AsuraLe> iGoogle:也不间的吧～
<cfy> 防贼啊...
<iGoogle> 植入2块。对称。
<cfy> 不要这么想..
<cfy> 我寝室竟然都睡觉了..
<tenzu> 听说精子能存储的信息量是海量
<iGoogle> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 還有修改硬盤固件 用超頻參數
<AsuraLe> cfy:生物芯片，指甲盖大小的就可以装下全世界的资料了
<cfy> iGoogle: 我单片机书看到一半了...
<iGoogle> 别看了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 老师竟然要讲一个学期..
<iGoogle> 。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 还有一个网站设计...我也会建站了呀...
<iGoogle> 入门后，就直接看pdf
<cfy> iGoogle: 不知道能和老师说下不....
<iGoogle> @
<AsuraLe> cfy:而且你以后还不用看书了～直接搜索～～～～
<cfy> iGoogle: 不想去上这些课...
<cfy> AsuraLe: 那得gfw给面子才行呢
<iGoogle> 可以不去
<cfy> iGoogle: 有点名.....
<iGoogle> 点名，别人代下。
<AsuraLe> cfy:你先下载到你植入的芯片里啊 
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 讓我代你去，，有代課老師，，也應該有代課學生
<cfy> iGoogle: 我去装下b...
<cfy> iGoogle: 给老师看看
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: .... 来吧,温州
<cfy> AsuraLe: 防小偷.你这太麻烦了...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不去，，哪裏對於外地人很恐怖的
<cfy> iGoogle: 给老师看下,我是如何手写html的 lol
<AsuraLe> cfy:你要安全的嘛～～
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 爲麼不是html5??
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 其实是xhtml 1.0吧
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 哦，。、
<cfy> AsuraLe: 我要防小偷..
<cfy> iGoogle: 会fpga不?
<AsuraLe> cfy:你是笔记本？
<cfy> 我要吐槽,学校对实验室的态度有问题...
<cfy> AsuraLe: 嗯
<cfy> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd"
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 硬件描述，搞过。
<cfy> iGoogle: vhdl?
<iGoogle> 好久了哦。
<AsuraLe> cfy:走哪记得带上就行了，
<cfy> 哦...
<iGoogle> 是阿
<AsuraLe> cfy:睡觉锁柜子里～
<cfy> iGoogle: 那我能在linux下把程序烧进去的吧
<cfy> AsuraLe: ....麻烦死了...
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 可以么?你做什么的?
<iGoogle> 一些简单的逻辑门。你被太指望。作状态机还差不多。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是说单片机能力强么?
<cfy> 我也这么觉得...
<iGoogle> 以前，mcu性能太差。有外扩的芯片。里面带pga功能。
<AsuraLe> cfy:那就只在寝室用～～～
<iGoogle> 单片现在的能力够强大了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我是指我能不能用debian把程序写入到fpga呢?貌似开发软件有linux版本
<cfy> iGoogle: 够强大?
<cfy> 2个时钟中断
<iGoogle> 那只是门阵列。。。没cpu的
<cfy> 几k的ram
<cfy> 几k的rom
<AsuraLe> cfy:单片机内存也不够吧～～～
<cfy> 还没有可写的外部存储啊...
<cfy> AsuraLe: +1
<iGoogle> 不是一个概念。
<cfy> iGoogle: 被老师骗了...
<zlszk> skyeye 模拟开发板的软件
<Yayi> skyeye好是好，
<Yayi> 还是实体好阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 我有个mips的
<iGoogle> cfy: 我的osd.pl 提示很好。试试不。
<iGoogle> 咋又mips了
<cfy> iGoogle: 干麽的?
<cfy> iGoogle: ben nanonote啊.以前买的...
<zlszk> 我有个GQ2440 不知道怎么样 刚学不怎么懂。。。
<iGoogle> 放at里面，全屏提示的
<iGoogle> 。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 全屏幕?我屏幕本来就小啊...
<iGoogle> 要不，低端的mcu，要不高端的。不搞中间的
<cfy> iGoogle: mips是中间的?
<iGoogle> 全屏，透明
<cfy> 哦.
<cfy> iGoogle: 依赖多不.
<iGoogle> 只能算
<iGoogle> 纯perl
<cfy> iGoogle: 开源不?
<iGoogle> .
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥协议?
<iGoogle> 没写
<zlszk> 没网的怎么安装软件啊 杯具的依赖关系。。。
<tenzu> 回家睡觉了
<cfy> iGoogle: 搞个gpl,那我修改下,都要再发布.太麻烦了...
<iGoogle> 。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 搞bsd吧 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2904472 ^k^ 翻譯
<^k^> ⇪ ti: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《魔兽世界单机版》(wow)|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<iGoogle> bsd搞死人的
<cfy> iGoogle: 为啥?
<iGoogle> 就那啥都要许可的
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 神仙姐姐 maya去哪裏了？？
<cfy> 啥?
<cfy> iGoogle: 那mit好了.
<cfy> iGoogle: bsd最新的,就是说不能用作商业宣传吧
<iGoogle> 我不记得那些差异了。
<iGoogle> 你去试试先
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个.......
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我今天遇到了 flash的內存泄漏兩次
<cfy> iGoogle: 哎,实验室门都不开的....T_T
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 幸好我優化了內存和swap的設置，，不會卡，只會在flash那個界面卡
<iGoogle> opera围观
<zlszk> 请问怎么查软件依赖？
<iGoogle> aw xxxx
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> aw 已被别名为“aptitude show”
<cfy> iGoogle: 感觉opera和flash配合很不好
<iGoogle> 哪里不好。
<cfy> 会死掉...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我用的是 v11 rc1 64bit flash plugin
<iGoogle> lol。 那是你的系统
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦.
<iGoogle> 我都不知道怎么看flash版本
<iGoogle> 没想过看
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯opera跟flash很配合的，就是 chrome的flash輸入中文麻煩 ff已經解決了
<cfy> iGoogle: 你到底做啥的呢?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦..
<iGoogle> ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 硬件?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2147508979 ^k^ 翻譯
<^k^> ⇪ ti: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《阿凡达：加长版》(Avatar)(DVDRip)|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<iGoogle> 我啥都作。软件以前也作。
<CyrusYzGTt> 算了，不看
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦...
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀神的進化歷程
<cfy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=345251
 * AsuraLe 我也来围观围观
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 完整的桌面倒计时软件
<cfy> 离地球爆炸就剩40天了？！
<cfy> iGoogle: 劈了他们,lol
<iGoogle> 那是rc里面随手写的日期
 * cfy 洗澡去
<iGoogle> 计算出来，就40天
<cfy> iGoogle: 那不好.没有学术精神吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是要12月份么...
<cfy> 这个....太不严谨了,lol
<iGoogle> 差不多
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你的模拟电路是如何做的........
 * cfy afk
<CyrusYzGTt> 神的桌面，好多屁股印，，是神崽崽
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<iGoogle> 模拟的，早没市场了。别学
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 用miredo看youtube经常an error occured， please try later。难道↵host不对？我是从google code的下载的啊，
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 是轉發服務器不支持。。
<iGoogle> Evanescence: 你要有足够带宽的ssh
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 你用 M$那個試試，不要用官方的
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 这样啊，我看到安装时还有一个server的包？是不是自己可以做server？
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: M$的是哪个？
<iGoogle> 啥服务，都可以自己作
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 你看 /etc/miredo/下的配置文件，將 m$前那個#去掉，，註釋 官方的，不要用兩個，這樣就不能用得問
<iGoogle> 凡是协议名带d的。
<Evanescence> 明白了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2147508375 ^k^ 有能力去買正版收藏
<^k^> ⇪ ti: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《星球大战（1-6）》(Star Wars（1-6）)中英双语字幕[HR-HDTV,720P,1080P]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<zlszk> 安装sysv-rc-conf失败 怎么查看依赖呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> zlszk§ yum deplist sysv-rc-conf
<CyrusYzGTt> zlszk§ yum resolvedep sysv-rc-conf
<zlszk> 额 哪个...
<cfy> iGoogle: a/d 和d/a啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 无线不是还得模拟么?
<CyrusYzGTt> zlszk§ yum deplist sysv-rc-conf deplist        列出软件包的依赖关系
<CyrusYzGTt> zlszk§ yum resolvedep sysv-rc-conf resolvedep     判断哪个包提供了指定的依赖
<JuncoJet> Evanescence: youtube那个有些问题 
<CyrusYzGTt> zlszk§ ..好吧，確定你不是fedora的，你問 ee
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 到现在为止，只有一个可以播放，其他都不行，
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 我估計你看的是html5的視頻。
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 我估計你看的是html5 webm的視頻。
<iGoogle> cfy: mcu都带10，16位ad da
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 你搜索 webm 的來看
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个不精确吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 有那写发射的电路,都不用学习的?
<iGoogle> 希格玛ad，怎么可能不精确哦
<iGoogle> 发射的芯片，到处都是。
<iGoogle> 啥都芯片，现成的
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 可能是，不是说youtube正在把所有的视频都转换成html5么？
<iGoogle> mcu集成无线的都有。20db的
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个.
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 你都說正在。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 还有频率啊.比如几十Mhz的,行么?
<iGoogle> 都有。
<iGoogle> 民用频道的
<cfy> iGoogle: pocoyo 被+q了..
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 有些系統不支持和錄像不支持webm的，這個工作量很大的，而且。。每秒的上載也很大，，有些是用衛星有些是 光纖 ，這些
<iGoogle> 死 pocoyo 。吵个屁。 nnnd
<cfy> iGoogle: pocoyo 说在骂我们..
<iGoogle> cfy: 是阿。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.那别理 pocoyo ...我本来还想找你帮他-q.....
<cfy> iGoogle: 坏 pocoyo ....
<CyrusYzGTt> zlszk§ 你別通過 notice發給我信息，我不會回，，你在欺負我，，
<zlszk> ...我以为这是一种礼貌呢
<CyrusYzGTt> zlszk§ 我用fedora不會ubuntu的，，你問其他人
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥时候+q的?都没看到...
<iGoogle> bot加的。估计
<CyrusYzGTt> zlszk§ 那你告訴我怎麼用notice
<cfy> iGoogle: 我貌似没看到信息...
<zlszk> 什么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 加的好,lol
<cfy> :D
<iGoogle> bot lag了。封了一堆人
<zlszk> 为什么大家都不喜欢被notice呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 那是 net split的時候根據log加的
<CyrusYzGTt> zlszk§ ..不會用
<zlszk> 额。。。
<iGoogle> 没显示split
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 。。我這裏顯示
<zlszk> unable to locate package 什么意思啊 请教下
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 在 net split的時候刷屏直接 +q 
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 在 net split的時候 被 ^k^ +q 就不會被-q
<CyrusYzGTt> 要等第二天
<iGoogle> 别和我说话。没高亮的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 這樣好啊。。(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<iGoogle> 开始与 ubuntu-cn 交谈于 星期四 1年月日 19时1分4秒
<YeYe> ^k^: 你个孙子。
<zlszk> 下个DVD包 里面有常用软件么 ？
<YeYe> zlszk: 有。
<YeYe> cfy: test
<YeYe> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cfy> YeYe: .
<zlszk> 额 在那个文件夹 比如我想安装yum
<iGoogle> @@@@@@@@@
<cfy> YeYe: 我只能说erc貌似不支持颜色..
<YeYe> cfy: iGoogle 这死SB ^k^ 啥时候把我禁言了。靠啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> zlszk§ 那是 fedora的yum ,, ubuntu你問 iGoogle 
<iGoogle> 自己去看log
<cfy> YeYe: 别的客户端,应该是可以看到颜色的.
<iGoogle> 不骂人。我就给你去掉。
<YeYe> iGoogle: 怕你是去不掉。
<iGoogle> cfy: opera嘛
<iGoogle> html的
<cfy> 原来如此
<iGoogle> 那别找我。你找 freeflying
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat愛看衛星電視的兔子，，你幹麼不讓 xchat可以直接輸入彩色字體
<iGoogle> cfy: 回perl吧。
<iGoogle> 今天瞎写，都能中。真舒服的。 cfy
<YeYe> !pocoyo | YeYe 
<zlszk> iGoole 请问怎么装DVD里的软件呢？
<iGoogle> sudo software-properties-gtk 里面添加cd作源
<zlszk> 好像需要网络支持啊
<iGoogle> 你不是有网络嘛
<YeYe> zlszk: 不用。dvd作本地源
<iGoogle> dvd加入后，就可以不要了
<zlszk> 我用的虚拟机
<YeYe> zlszk: 更不用要了。
<zlszk> 哦 我的是英文的 是不是第一个界面下把最下面的勾选了就行了？
<YeYe> zlszk: 搜搜dvd作本地源。
<zlszk> 英文好多不认识 怎么搜呢？
<YeYe> zlszk: dvd 作本地源  ubuntu
<iGoogle> 安装一个翻译脚本。选择文字，点一下，就翻译了。 lol
<zlszk> 具体什么命令是选DVD啊 我按iGoogle的方法打开了一个界面但是不认识。。。
<iGoogle> zlszk: ... http://imagebin.org/172584
<euroford> 1110的中文测试版发布了，http://china-images.ubuntu.com/oneiric/daily-live/current/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Chinese Edition 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) Daily Build
<euroford> 欢迎大家来测试
<AsuraLe> 我先在都是用的英文版的～～
<AsuraLe> 什麼時候能正式發佈？
<euroford> 这个是为中国用户专门打造的
<euroford> 应该是1110吧，同步的
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 安裝的時候不是有中文選擇的麼？？
<YeYe> euroford: 是不是g3的？
<euroford> 包括配置，和应用都是专门做改进了
<AsuraLe> 現在只有一臺電腦，不敢瞎折騰，到時侯真出個什麼會崩潰的玩意了連提交bug的機會都米有～
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 2011自由软件日天津站活动通知[9月17日] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345298 时间：9月17日晚上6点 地点：天津大学26号教学楼A103 活动主题：2011自由软件日天津站，庆祝linux诞生20周年 内容安排： 1. 活动开始介绍，暖场（大概10分钟） 2．The Free Curse：From Open Source to Open Science； 3．iptables的应用； 4．演示f ...
<euroford> 应该是基于最新的1110测试版做的，稳定性应该没有问题
<euroford> YeYe: 桌面应该和普通的1110是一样的
<AsuraLe> 主要是我很會把機器弄出各種詭異的錯誤
<AsuraLe> 先下一個刻了再說吧～～～
<AsuraLe> 雖然我不是很想下～
<AsuraLe> 明天估計又要再裝一次系統
<AsuraLe> 對了，我忽然有個問題，gnome的那個聊天的那個能不能給他綁定自己的聊天工具啊？
<AsuraLe> 非得用那個麼？
<Guest72835> ／nick zlszk
<euroford> AsuraLe: 关于具体的需求是从何而来，我也不清楚，你得问Ubuntu的员工了
<AsuraLe> 這裏誰是unbuntu工作的？
<Guest72835> zlszk谢谢大家的帮助熄灯了手机上的
<widon> 销毁某个git仓库直接rm就行了吗？rm linux-2.30.4.git/
<microcai> widon:  yes
<widon> git push origin master 必须要sudo才行吗？？
<widon> git remote add origin /home/git/repositories/linux-2.6.30.4.git/       本地也是这个命令吗？
<AsuraLe> 还有人么？
<AsuraLe> LXDE下面是不是compiz都没用了？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 没弄过。装lxde是为了节省资源，再弄compiz不是很多余么。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:正解
<AsuraLe> 我只是在想～如果我打算以后用LXDE话是不是就可以把compiz这些乱七八糟的都给下了
<AsuraLe> 因为反正都没用
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 不过，compiz好像可以搭配openbox
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:不过我发现好像我进lxde后，compiz的配置都没效果了～～
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 不过网上好像有教程，我也不清楚
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 如果是我的话，就会把compiz卸掉，没用。如果追求界面华丽的话，就不会用lxde了。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:其实我对华丽界面的的追求永远是三分钟热气～
<ScarletWolf> 等等
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: Both compiz and openbox are window managers. If you want compiz without some other desktop environment then this might be helpful.
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:在unity的时候主要就是感觉那个查找app的功能很不错～但是进了一次lxde后我就发现那个玩意真的是太TMD耗费资源了
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:什么东西？你就给了这一串英文没后话了？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 貌似有lxde+compiz的文章
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 那个英文说的是，openbox和compiz都是窗口管理器，不能同时用。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread369025.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: lxde 上如何配置compiz - LinuxSir.Org
<ScarletWolf> 貌似挺简单
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:nnd，怎么把默认浏览器设置为chorme？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 没有类似gnome那样的默认程序设置工具么？我记得好像有的
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:应该有的～～～
<AsuraLe> 我到时侯找找吧～`
<AsuraLe> 看来我得好好学学openbox的配置～
<Evanescence> <a href="https://github.com/numbchild"> <img style="position: absolute; top: 0; left: 0; border: 0;" src="/images/github       .png" alt="Fork me on GitHub"></a> || error GET http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/images/github.png 0 () || how to solve this ?
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<^k^>  06:26
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-16
<Evanescence> 有人知道哪个软件可以显示你按了什么键的吗？就是那种做视频的时候，比如im
<Evanescence> 有人知道哪个软件可以显示你按了什么键的吗？就是那种做视频的时候，比如vim,我按下ctrl-a，屏幕的一个角落就会跳出显示框，显示你当前按键的
<metbsd> 三星的i9003，摩托的里程碑2，Htc desire hd，哪部比较好
<metbsd> 智能手机都能接蓝牙键盘吗？
<AsuraLe> @@~~~好像不是吧～
<metbsd> 不是？
<AsuraLe> 我是这样觉得的～～～难道智能手机都接键盘么？
<metbsd> 外置的蓝牙键盘，不能接吗
<AsuraLe> 牟尝试过～
<AsuraLe> ee他们应该知道～
<metbsd> 你推荐什么智能手机
<AsuraLe> 我推荐不需要智能手机——我发现手机到了我手里就俩功能：打电话，发短信～
<metbsd> 主要是想听听歌，玩游戏，出差很无聊的
<leo__> 公司server在洛杉矶，带宽100M，最近总是遇到规模超过2Gb/s的DDOS攻击，带宽几乎瞬间被吃完，机器掉线，机房不提供ddos防御，哪位兄弟有好办法缓解或者追踪攻击源IP？ 帮下兄弟
<Houge_Langley> metbsd: 只有这三个选择？
<metbsd> Houge_Langley, 还有啥更好的吗
<Houge_Langley> metbsd: 主要是为了玩游戏吗？
<leo__> 类似规模的攻击，机房肯定遇到的多了，我也知道通过机房网络可以查到攻击源IP，但机房现在唯一做的就是drop掉该IP的所有input包
<leo__> 哪位兄弟能给指点一二
<metbsd> 不想买太贵的，想买个电池经用点，听歌，有时玩玩游戏上上网
<Houge_Langley> metbsd: 玩游戏的话还是iphone比较好，游戏多，Android我觉得更适合SNS类
<metbsd> sns是啥
<Houge_Langley> metbsd: 社交网络
<metbsd> 就是聊天什么的吗
<leo__> 公司server在洛杉矶，带宽100M，最近总是遇到规模超过2Gb/s的DDOS攻击，带宽几乎瞬间被吃完，机器掉线，机房不提供ddos防御，哪位兄弟有好办法缓解或者追踪攻击源IP？
<leo__> 类似规模的攻击，机房肯定遇到的多了，我也知道通过机房网络可以查到攻击源IP，但机房现在唯一做的就是drop掉该IP的所有input包
<leo__> 哪位兄弟能给指点一二？ 谢谢
<roylez> jiero: 早
<Houge_Langley> metbsd: 差不多，比方说国内的微薄，人人，国外的facebook，twitter，等等。我个人认为iPhone以它大量的软件，更多的游戏，当然SNS类也不差，不过在国内主要存在两个问题，是我不喜欢用这个手机，一是ssh不方便，二是不支持gae，三是个人不喜欢苹果；Android主要优势在于开放，在于折腾，有心情，朋友可刷各种各样的rom，还可以配置
<Houge_Langley> 出各种“玩法”，游戏当然也有，经典的游戏也不乏，朋友可以权衡一下，如果要买Android，首推独儿子，然后是Samsung Galaxy S II
<metbsd> 独儿子？
<Houge_Langley> metbsd: Nexus S
<metbsd> galaxy s2 i9100?太贵了
<Houge_Langley> metbsd: 准备多少钱入？
<metbsd> 2千5以下吧
<Houge_Langley> metbsd: 推荐朋友看看 http://www.ruixiang.biz 网站看看，价格比较靠谱
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 睿祥数码
<wml> 谁知道如何不在桌面显示主目录下的文件，而是显示桌面文件夹里的文件？
<MeaCulpa>  
<xiangfu>  
<xiangfu> what HTML Editor you using??
<xiangfu> what about http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bluefish Editor : Home
 * adam8157 刚买了十一假期机票, 顺手抽中个国航的二等奖
<microcai> adam8157: ?
<microcai> adam8157: 真的假的啊？
<tenzu> adam8157: 奖品是个妹子?
<adam8157> microcai: 真的啊
<microcai> adam8157:  有回来的票不？
 * tenzu 鄙视某些人推上说了还在irc里显摆
<adam8157> tenzu: 价值2135的登喜路腰带一条
<adam8157> tenzu: :)
<adam8157> microcai: 回来的也买了
<microcai>  /ban adam8157 臭美。
<tenzu> adam8157: 你腰太细,给我吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 我看那个图片不确定是男式腰带...
<microcai> tenzu: 要不要让他倒霉一次啊？
<microcai> adam8157: 哦，你还没拿到实物啊？
<adam8157> microcai: 嗯, 刚网上买的机票. 需要我坐完这趟航班才给我
<microcai> adam8157:  .... ... 希望这次国航没事 
<adam8157> microcai: 国航哪次有事了么...
<microcai> adam8157:  你回老家？
 * adam8157 话说一直做空客, 这次终于是波音737咯
<adam8157> microcai: 嗯
<microcai> adam8157:  我本来也想回家，可惜没钱回去。 如果十一回去就意味着这个月底发的工资就全花光了
<microcai> adam8157: 羡慕能回家的人哦
<adam8157> microcai: 我家近
<microcai> adam8157: 波音的飞机起飞的时候后座力很强的，非常爽。
<adam8157> microcai: 一样吧...
<microcai> adam8157: 叫什么来着的？ 推背感 ? .. 应该是这个
<happyaron> 微菜一来我们的irclog体积就不断增大，hoho
<mmfei> hi , 各位
<happyaron> mmfei: hi
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ...
<mmfei> 我误删除了fstab
<microcai> mmfei: 恭喜。
<mmfei> 哪位能贴一些内容给我吗？
<mmfei> 。。。现在在livecd中
<microcai> adam8157: 你什么时候回来？
<adam8157> microcai: 我提前两天走 提前两天回
<mmfei> 哪位能贴fstab的几行内容给我吗？我现在就改
<microcai> adam8157: ？ 此月 28 号走？ 
<mmfei> microcai ， 我悲剧。。。
<mmfei> 呵呵
<adam8157> microcai: 29
<microcai> adam8157: 哦。29 号还在上班。
<microcai> adam8157:  sina 哪有 rh 那么灵活的上班制度啊。
<happyaron> microcai: 得看你分区情况才能帮到你
<microcai> happyaron: 不是我，是 mmfei .
<mmfei> 现在我磁盘分区都知道怎么分期。就是不知到默认的系统启动的时候fstab是怎么写的，我部署系
<mmfei> 我不熟悉
<adam8157> microcai: 美国那边又不国庆, 所以, 国内假期可以灵活得来
<happyaron> happyaron: nickname hijacking了。。。
<mmfei> 恩。。你只要能贴出/etc/fstab默认的几行给我就行了
<mmfei> 我参考一下改就ok的了
<happyaron> mmfei: 默认的那些行都是注释
<mmfei> 。。。。
<microcai> adam8157: 恩。 不过他们也有假日，岂不是你们可以？？？？？？ 过2个国家的假日？
<mmfei> 启动的时候有的把？
<adam8157> microcai: 不可能, 7.4我们没放
<mmfei> 有uid=!#$#$%^%^这种的
<microcai> adam8157: 哦。
<mmfei> aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<mmfei> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<mmfei> /dev/sda12 swap swap defaults 0 0
<microcai> adam8157: 带点老家的特产过来啊
<adam8157> microcai: 给你带山东大蒜
<mmfei> livecd 默认只有/tmp 和 sap
<mmfei> 没参考意义
<microcai> adam8157: 你走的时候送不了你了，你来的时候可以去接你
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ... 大蒜不要啊～～～
<adam8157> microcai: 这个啊, 机场大巴就在我门小区门口200米...
<microcai> adam8157:  去机场接你。
<adam8157> microcai: 啧啧
<microcai> adam8157: 到下大巴的地方还算个P的接你去啊 
<mmfei> happyaron,你拷一些不是默认的。。。就是你系统安装到那个分区之类的
<mmfei> 应该有的吧。。。
<happyaron> mmfei: proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<happyaron> UUID=f175d803-0ee0-4e9f-bf96-676a674ba0eb /               btrfs   defaults,     compress,ssd,noatime        0       1
<microcai> adam8157: 国庆就只能往人多的景点使劲的挤了。
<happyaron> UUID=7187cfaa-1b64-40f6-a4d5-aa2a8ccfbfd3 /boot           ext4    defaults,     noatime        0       2
<mmfei> 我先前cp /etc/fstab 到dc卡，然后再拷贝回去。。。结果乱码了。。。。。。就这么就悲剧了
<tenzu> 拜见老小拜见老小
<mmfei> thx....
<happyaron> tmpfs   /tmp    tmpfs   defaults,noatime,nosuid,nodev,size=750M 0       0
<mmfei> happyaron,  thx
<happyaron> tenzu: 怎么还能发彩色的了？
<adam8157> microcai: 我回家吃海鲜去...而且来回都避开高峰 hoho~
<happyaron> mmfei: btrfs的，有些地方可能不适合你
<mmfei> UUID=7187cfaa-1b64-40f6-a4d5-aa2a8ccfbfd3 /boot           ext4    defaults,     noatime        0       2
<microcai> adam8157:  。。。 。。。 我也想回家吃海鲜 ... 诶，只能等明年涨工资再说了。
<mmfei> 我要这个就可以了^^
<mmfei> 谢谢
<tenzu> happyaron: 大概从前天开始的,然后神放了脚本
<adam8157> microcai: 吃海鲜要搭配蒜, 否则容易闹肚子
<happyaron> mmfei: defaults,noatime 是连着的，中间没有空格或者tab
<happyaron> tenzu: 哦
<adam8157> happyaron: 最近不常上网啊?
<microcai> adam8157:  .... 我吃海鲜从来不吃大蒜。 也没闹肚子过
<tenzu> adam8157: 我一个人吃俩螃蟹带一斤虾也没拉肚子
<adam8157> microcai: 生牡蛎吃得不?
<adam8157> tenzu: ^
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯
<tenzu> adam8157: 茸茸其乐融融
<microcai> tenzu: 山东人矫情，吃什么都得陪大蒜，否则吃什么都像吃了巴豆一样。
<adam8157> happyaron: 3G研究好没, 我还想弄个3G回家用...
<happyaron> adam8157: 没研究。。。
<adam8157> microcai: - -!
<microcai> adam8157: 牡蛎是什么东西？
<adam8157> happyaron: 有妹子就不想着上网了啊...
<adam8157> microcai: 蚝
<microcai> adam8157: 我吃过很多海鲜，but , 都不知道它们叫什么  。。。。。
<XwinX> adam8157: 我喜欢吃虾
<happyaron> tenzu: 神把频道的 +c mode给去掉了
<happyaron> tenzu: 话说，脚本交出来。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 是神去掉的?
<microcai> adam8157:  啊哈， google 了一下，看到了，吃过。
<tenzu> happyaron: 等等啊
<adam8157> XwinX: me too :)
<microcai> adam8157: 原来那种东西叫牡蛎啊？
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<ineed> happyaron: 你啥专业？
<tenzu> adam8157: 那两个字怎么念?
<adam8157> happyaron lol
<adam8157> tenzu: muli
<microcai> adam8157:  牡蛎不怎么好吃。
<adam8157> microcai: 牡蛎很壮阳...
<XwinX> adam8157: 彩色字是怎么出来的?
<adam8157> microcai: 土货
<microcai> adam8157: 我喜欢吃螃蟹 .....
<adam8157> XwinX: irssi's rainbow script
<microcai> adam8157: 。。 。。。 就你有钱。 
<tenzu> adam8157: 就是生嚎?
<adam8157> tenzu: en
<tenzu> adam8157: 太腥,我吃不了
<happyaron>  /quit
<adam8157> tenzu: 生吃很美的...
<XwinX> adam8157: irssi 要 screen, 不爽
<adam8157> XwinX: 我离不开screen...
<XwinX> adam8157: 我用 tmux
<tenzu> adam8157: 我不行,我吃不了,会反胃
<XwinX> adam8157: 可以垂直分隔
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<adam8157> XwinX: screen也可以的, 最新的开发版本 或者打了debian补丁的, 都可以
 * adam8157 screen基本上不分割, 分割靠awesome的路过
<sikao_lfs> 先阶段有不少人经常打某些彩色很难辨认的字体。我介绍一种彩色难认字体认清楚的方法。用鼠标点左键，讲整句彩色字体选定。。。。。。这样就是黑色字体了。
<XwinX> adam8157: 嗯, 但我等不及了
<XwinX> adam8157: 还是tmux好
<adam8157> http://airchina-ec.gift-gogo.com/rule.aspx
<sikao_lfs> 现阶段有不少人经常打某些彩色很难辨认的字体。我介绍一种彩色难认字体认清楚的方法。鼠标点选相关字体左键不放，将整句彩色字体选定。。。。。。这样就是黑色字体了。
<XwinX> 很遗憾，您不能参加抽奖
<XwinX> 只有成功购买机票后，
<tenzu> testing
<cike> void do_more(FILE *);中FILE什么意思？
<tenzu> script一次成功,再次证明神的脚本破
<microcai> adam8157: 活吃过海鲜没？
<microcai> adam8157: 我误食了一次。
<AsuraLe> 我想问一下，openbox右键菜单的配置在哪里？
<AsuraLe> 或者右键菜单是由LXDE的配置决定的？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: obmenu可以改
<tenzu> 如果没记错的话
<mmfei> /dev/sda13 /           reiserfs    defaults,     noatime        1       1
<mmfei> /dev/sda7 /boot           reiserfs    defaults,     noatime        0       1
<mmfei> /dev/sda8 /home           reiserfs    defaults,     noatime        0       2
<mmfei> /dev/sda10 /var           reiserfs    defaults,     noatime        0       2
<mmfei> /dev/sda9 /user           reiserfs    defaults,     noatime        0       2
<mmfei> /dev/sda11 /user/local          reiserfs    defaults,     noatime        0       2
<mmfei> /dev/sda12 swap swap defaults 0 0
<^k^> mmfei:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<XwinX> 哈
<tenzu> 这是要干嘛?
<tenzu> 话说现在要+q 5分钟
<microcai> mmfei:  ...
<microcai> ^k^ ！！！！
<AsuraLe> tenzu:要安装那个专门的包么？
<^k^> microcai, 这句话对我来说太复杂了。  ㍢ 
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 什么包?
<AsuraLe> tenzu:obmenu
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 那是个软件噻,图形化修改的
<AsuraLe> tenzu:软件不还是个包咩～～？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 可是我不确定总共几个包
<AsuraLe> tenzu:only one
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 那就装呗
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Python怎么动态添加方法啊？self怎么弄啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345337 Class A: def f(self): print 'f' a=A() ------------------------------------------- def nf(): 这里要调用a.f() f() --------------------------------------------- a.nf=nf 后，自动在参数表添加了self,但是不能调用self 总之，就是动态添加一个能调用class或者instance的s ...
<ofan> http://movie.douban.com/review/4485599/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 因为晕船，没有太集中精力去看，不过总体来说还算不错 (阿基拉 影评)
<AsuraLe> tenzu:装了，发现没看懂～
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 不会用?
<AsuraLe> tenzu:我发现那里面的菜单项不仅和我的右键对不上，和我的主菜单也对不上～～～～
<tenzu> AsuraLe: -_-|| 难道这玩意儿过时了?
<AsuraLe> tenzu:不知道，会不会是因为我这里有gnome的那些配置的缘故？
<if_else> 各位兄台，ubuntu 默认安装后，在 appearance 里面有桌面特效这个选项的，我安装了 gnome-core 没有这个包
<if_else> 请问这个功能要安装哪个软件包
<if_else> 我已经安装了 compiz-gnome 和 compiz
<AsuraLe> if_else:gnome的桌面特效不都是compiz控制的么？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 是不是别的什么接管了桌面?
<AsuraLe> tenzu:难道是compiz接管了lxde？
<if_else> AsuraLe: 兄，是的！但是，安装了 compiz 好象没有管理控制工具阿
<AsuraLe> if_else:compiz-manager
<AsuraLe> if_else:compiz的配置工具和compiz本身是两个包
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 你不是openbox么?怎么又跑出来lxde了?
<AsuraLe> tenzu:额，是有个纯openboxversion，但是里面啥都没有，对于我来说有点太困难了。所以先在lxde里面弄，这样我比较习惯一点～
 * microcai 真想有个人能乱发信息，好让我行使一下 op的职责
<tenzu> AsuraLe: openbox里装tint2,然后你就习惯了
<AsuraLe> tenzu:但是看来目前的情况是，lxde的桌面——尤其是菜单部分，似乎是被compiz给接管了～
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 把compiz关掉试试,openbox也不需要开compiz
<mmfei> hi , guys
<AsuraLe> tenzu:是的，昨天和wolf聊的时候我们俩查了资料，只能有一个配置工具起作用～
<mmfei> i'm come back
<if_else> AsuraLe: 兄，谢谢了！
<if_else> AsuraLe: 兄，怎么没有这个软件包：compiz-manager
<AsuraLe> if_else:等等啊，我给你查下，完整的包名是什么
<mmfei> thx , microcai , 
<AsuraLe> if_else:由于我也是刚开始学习慢慢深入的使用Linux，以前都是拿gui工具弄的，所以记不住这些包名
<tenzu> AsuraLe: obconfig?
<if_else> AsuraLe: 没关系！
<microcai> mmfei:  ？？？
<mmfei> xiexie , my /etc/fstab is ok
<microcai> jyfl987: 已经到青岛了？
<AsuraLe> tenzu:if-else找compiz的配置工具那个包，我说我记不住名字，刚给他说的那个名字是错的，我只记得个大概
<AsuraLe> compiz-settings-manager
<AsuraLe> if_else:compiz-settings-manager应该是这个
<tenzu> if_else: AsuraLe 我记得是compiz-setting-manager
<tenzu> 木有s
<if_else> AsuraLe: 兄，软件包名好像是 ccsm 
<AsuraLe> if_else:恩，你试试
<AsuraLe> if_else:我装的时候是用的gui的那个包管理装的～
<ofan> Is there anyone working as a freelancer?
<if_else> AsuraLe: 兄，谢谢了：compizconfig-settings-manager
<AsuraLe> 我换纯openbox下面去研究下～～～
<gfrog> kde的默认字体烂到我想挠墙，有招搞定丫嘛。。。
<mmfei> 刚进ubuntu了。。。。我修好了fstab了，microcai
<mmfei> ^^
<microcai>  mmfei 。。。 。。 说完就走了
<AsuraLe> 熟悉是熟悉了～～
<AsuraLe> 但是现在我想问，怎么样在shell里启动的时候在后台启动？
<AsuraLe> 我开了一堆的terminal了
<happyaron> tenzu: 收到，多谢
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 怎么样运行一个东西后控制台还可以输别的命令？
<tenzu> happyaron: 小悟空说irssi的插件rainbow.pl好使
<tenzu> AsuraLe: command &
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 或者用screen
<AsuraLe> tenzu:哦～～
<microcai> jyfl987: 青岛几日游啊？
<AsuraLe> tenzu:我觉得我现在才是开始真正接触linux～～～
<ofan> http://movie.douban.com/review/4485599/
<ofan> ^k^: 怎么不给标题
<ofan> http://movie.douban.com/review/4485599/
<^k^> ofan, 你认为这是多少？  ㍣ 
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 不嫌弃简陋的话,可以参考我的无人气blog
<AsuraLe> tenzu:发来发啦～～～～
<ofan> tenzu: 有照片吗？
<microcai> ofan: ... ...
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你还没上火车?
<microcai> ofan:  ^k^ 把你backlist了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我还等着你的主机呢
<tenzu> AsuraLe: tenzu.wordpress.com 可能速度有些慢
<ofan> microcai: 你怎么有帽子
<AsuraLe> tenzu:一般真正神级的blog都没人气～～～因为一般人都看不懂～
<tenzu> ofan: 你想要套图?
<microcai> ofan:  。。。 。。。 
<ofan> microcai: 蛋疼.. 你色诱管理员了？？
<ofan> tenzu: 要的 
<microcai> ofan:  ... ...
<ScarletWolf> ...
<tenzu> ofan: 可怜的娃
<microcai> ofan: 禁止人身攻击
<Pwnna> http://minus.com/mPwnnaPiano#10 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Piano Songs - Minus.com
<Pwnna> 花了2小时录的
<if_else> 各位兄台，ubuntu 下的全局菜单是哪个软件包？我用的是 gnome 2
<if_else> 谢谢了
<necwizard> google music 为什么有些歌曲无法播放啊
<ofan> necwizard: 被和谐了
<ofan> necwizard: 可以用pandora或者last.fm
<xiangfu> necwizard, 那个歌？
<xiangfu> necwizard,  power181.fm
<necwizard> ofan: 大哥一半我用manager上传的歌曲
 * tenzu rainbow testing
<happyaron> tenzu: o
<necwizard> 大概
<necwizard> 另外一部粉缓冲正常
<tenzu> happyaron: 神的脚本需要选中字里没有回车之类的特殊符号,不然就傻掉了
<AsuraLe> tenzu:你喜欢芒果？
<ofan> tenzu: 这还能用..
<ofan> tenzu: 你的blog呢？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 说不上喜欢,不过那短时间吃的多,有些挑选的经验
<AsuraLe> ofan:tenzu.wordpress.com
<tenzu> ofan: tenzu.wordpress.com
<AsuraLe> tenzu:我在攀枝花家乡的时候每年要吃无数的芒果～～～不过现在的芒果没有以前的好吃了～～
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 我吃到的都是马来或者印尼的芒果,小时候吃过广东不知道哪里的
<AsuraLe> tenzu:不过我一般不吃捂熟的，就是你那样闷熟的～～
<ofan> tenzu: 霸气
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 条件有限,买来的只有那样的
<tenzu> ofan: 没侧露
<ofan> tenzu: 本来我想弄个ofan.wordpress.com的，结果被占了
<tenzu> ofan: 下手太晚
<tenzu> ofan: nafo.wordpress.com 如何?
<ofan> tenzu: 已经被占
<ScarletWolf> ufo.wordpress.com
<AsuraLe> tenzu:芒果怕碰，一碰就会坏～～生的运输起来还方便点～
<ofan> 开Transmission~
<AsuraLe> tenzu:有空我们一起去攀枝花那边吃芒果～
<ofan> tenzu: 你在mac上装的linux么？
<zlszk> 请问校园网用锐捷的怎么才能让虚拟机的ubuntu上网呢？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 去了四川,我最想去看妹子
<YeYe> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tenzu> YeYe: 被疯了?
<AsuraLe> zlszk:跟校园网没关心，要让你虚拟机里的系统使用你windows网卡上网
<YeYe> tenzu: 把 ^k^ 踢了。
<zlszk> 怎么办呢？
<tenzu> ofan: mac上就是mac os
<tenzu> YeYe: +b了?还是+q了?
<YeYe> tenzu: 不知道。 
<AsuraLe> tenzu:可以带你去看～～～每个地方和每个名字的妹子都不太一样的～
<ofan> tenzu: 没有Linux？
<zlszk> 请问具体怎么设置呢》
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Linux下实现VPN http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345345 两台主机，其中一台为Linux操作系统主机 用作 VPN 服务器，，另一台为windows主机安装VPN 客户端，实现访问. 这个该如何实施 统计信息: 发表于 由 txty — 2011-09-16 11:22 
<YeYe> tenzu: 好像是是 ^k^ 把我当bot了。把我的信息给过滤了。
<tenzu> ofan: linux活在vbox里
<ofan> 不知道能不能让虚拟机里的linux完全共享主机内存和硬盘
<tenzu> YeYe: 试试
<ofan> tenzu: 你也有帽子了..
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pocoyo> tenzu: 唉 好了。
<pocoyo> 好了？？ 看到没有？
<tenzu> ofan: 哦米豆腐,茸茸给的
<tenzu> pocoyo: 看到了
<pocoyo> tenzu: ok. 不过怕下次上的时候 又给挂了。我重新登录一下试试啊。
<xiangfu> 看来我下手比较早： /xiangfu.wordpress.com
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<xiangfu> http:///xiangfu.wordpress.com
<xiangfu> http://xiangfu.wordpress.com
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Xiangfu's Blog
<tenzu> pocoyo: 行,我吃饭去了
<AsuraLe> tenzu:话说所谓的皇帝芒是很大很红的那种？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 好了。靠。 想起来了。上次k傻b了 把好多人给疯了。
<AsuraLe> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<xiangfu> !banlink xiangfu hightlight
<lubotu2> xiangfu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xiangfu> !comment xiangfu hi
<lubotu2> xiangfu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wml> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<xiangfu> !xiangfu
<xiangfu> !xiangfu http://www.openmobilefree.net
<lubotu2> xiangfu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Copyleft Hardware - NanoNote website ( 本 芽 木 果 )
<xiangfu>  !-ubotu
<lubotu2> ubotu aliases: yourself, bot, usage, factoid, brain, add, help me, syntax, factoids, everything, me, ubottu, bots, fact - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 12:15:56 - last edited by tsimpson on 2010-09-18 20:14:50
<xiangfu> kde rev 1038907
<pocoyo> !help xiangfu 
<pocoyo> !help | xiangfu 
<lubotu2> xiangfu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xiangfu> pocoyo GNU bash, version 4.2.8(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<xiangfu> These shell commands are defined internally.  Type `help' to see this list.
<pocoyo> xiangfu: 这是啥？
<xiangfu> pocoyo, Type `help name' to find out more about the function `name'.
<xiangfu> pocoyo, Use `info bash' to find out more about the shell in general.
<xiangfu> :D
<pocoyo> xiangfu: 这都哪儿跟哪儿啊。
<xiangfu> if you type"!help xiangfu" I will output those message.
<xiangfu> I am intelligent
<xiangfu> :-)
<pocoyo> xiangfu: 会说普通话不。
<xiangfu> pocoyo, 输入法不好使
<pocoyo> !help pocoyo 
<ming_> 我饿阿
<Evanescence> jiero: hi
<ming_> hi 
<Evanescence> ming_: 给你吃避孕套
<^k^> ming_, 好  ㍣ 
<Evanescence> 嘿嘿↵
<ming_> 原来那玩意还能当饭吃 谢谢你 让我长见识
<alpha080> !4w
<Evanescence> ming_: 你没看过那个视频吗？一个女生吃避孕套的
<ming_> 么有。。。
<alpha080> !ddw
<oink_JmtGE> DDW: alpha080 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  160134953
<maivel> !ddw
<oink_JmtGE> DDW: maivel 加入游戏 (2/4)  160143843
<alpha080> 晕，cyr不在啊
<zlszk> 请问有人在ubuntu下安装过VMTOOLS么？
<maivel> !quit
<maivel> !exit
<ming_> ddw
<ming_> !ddw
<oink_JmtGE> DDW: ming_ 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  160212609
<pocoyo> http://www.ithov.com/linux/ubuntu/software/102913.shtml 
<alpha080> https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-setup-bootmgrs-pr/index.html?ca=drs-
<ofan> !ddw
<oink_JmtGE> DDW: ofan 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  160374406
<oink_JmtGE> DDW: ofan 输入好了  160396953  160396953
 * oink_JmtGE DDW: 还有 alpha080 maivel ming_ 没输入, 请  alpha080 maivel ming_  看我小窗吧  160426546
<oink_JmtGE> DDW: alpha080 输入好了  160438187  160438187
<ming_> alpha080
 * oink_JmtGE DDW: 还有 maivel ming_ 没输入, 请  maivel ming_  看我小窗吧  160468546
 * oink_JmtGE DDW: 还有 maivel ming_ 没输入, 请  maivel ming_  看我小窗吧  160498546
<AsuraLe> 你们又开始照句玩了～～
<ming_> 咋玩？
<AsuraLe> 按照提示输入就行了
<ofan> ming_: bot跟你开了一个单独的私聊窗口
<AsuraLe> 有个私聊的窗口
<ming_> 我请求换人
<AsuraLe> 在里面输入
<Evanescence> .oink off
<Evanescence> 太花了，这个
<oink_JmtGE> DDW: ming_ 输入好了  160566078  160566078
 * oink_JmtGE DDW: 还有 maivel 没输入, 请  maivel  看我小窗吧  160596546
<AsuraLe> 创建一个文件的命令是什么？
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<AsuraLe> makefile么？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: touch
 * oink_JmtGE DDW: 还有 maivel 没输入, 请  maivel  看我小窗吧  160626546
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:谢啦～～/kiss
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: small case
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:难道不应该是 little case？
<oink_JmtGE> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  160806546
<pocoyo> oink_JmtGE: te?
<AsuraLe> !ddw
<oink_JmtGE> DDW: AsuraLe 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  160843171
<Evanescence> 有谁愿意贴自己照片的，请贴图到 http://imagebin.org/ 我当然也会paste我自己的啦。不然不够真诚啊，http://imagebin.org/172668
 * adam8157 哪个op把它踢了吧
<AsuraLe> @@~
 * Evanescence 有谁愿意贴自己照片的，请贴图到 http://imagebin.org/ 我当然也会paste我自己的啦。不然不够真诚啊，http://imagebin.org/172668
<adam8157> microcai: 出来踢bot
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:那是干嘛的？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 贴自己照片。
<Evanescence> kick bot +1
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 贴了有啥用？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 没啥，当作收集
<alpha080> Evanescence: 很有小受的风范嘛
<Evanescence> alpha080: 那是，可惜咋可定时候攻！嘿嘿，开玩笑
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:好吧，满足你的收集欲望～～～我找找～
<oink_JmtGE> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  161083546
<alpha080> 吃饭= = aptirude install rice
<microcai> adam8157: ?
<microcai> adam8157: 谁？
<adam8157> microcai: 你看这满屏的blink
<microcai> adam8157: 游戏罢了
<microcai> adam8157: 不能禁止游戏。 
<microcai> adam8157: 又不是广告或者漫骂。
<adam8157> microcai: 都怪ee, 弄彩色
<Evanescence> microcai: 可不可以禁用颜色啊 ，我这里终端下看着非常惨
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pocoyo> !bot| pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<microcai> Evanescence: 我看不到颜色
<MeaCulpa> ansi color?
<Evanescence> microcai: 额，悲剧的我，好吧，还是可以忍受的，毕竟玩游戏不多，而且我也不是一天都看着，
<adam8157> microcai: color-blind ?
<MeaCulpa> \033[31m...\033[39m
<MeaCulpa> 哇
<LeithWong> ps1
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<happyaron> adam8157: 插件地址？
<adam8157> happyaron: http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/rainbow.pl
<adam8157> happyaron: 不支持中文, perl好的话就改改
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:http://imagebin.org/172669 任务完成了～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 好孩子啊，我还以为没人呢
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 也许你会是第一个也会是最后一个
<slacker_HD> 夜愿新专辑真不错。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:很有可能，但是如果你每天分时段多发几次的话可能还有人响应
<tenzu> adam8157 不支持中文?
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 哪个？
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 又有新的了？
<AsuraLe> tenzu:你吃完回来了？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 算了，我还是继续看代码的好
 * tenzu 不支持中文
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 刚回来
<AsuraLe> tenzu你的？？？？看不懂～
<tenzu> 果然不支持中文
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 新主唱没有Tarja给力啊
<AsuraLe> Evanescence::-)～
<slacker_HD> MeaCulpa，等待把，我听的是一个demo
<slacker_HD> storytime
<slacker_HD> 很不错
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: o
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 主唱聘用了
<MeaCulpa> 平庸
<slacker_HD> 经过winthin temptation 和 leaves eyes那两章新专辑后。。
<slacker_HD> 还好吧，现在我超喜欢epica，那个主唱太美了
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> Nightwish 的确不错，但是是Tarja让他们有特点
<AsuraLe> tenzu:你blog里说的皇帝芒是不是就是红色的很大的一个的那种？
<MeaCulpa> epica主唱嗓音台干涩
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: epica主唱嗓音太干涩
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 不是,比普通芒果大一些,但不是那么夸张
<slacker_HD> Tarja的声音使得mw不会像其它的的女声那样容易听腻，新主唱确实容易听腻
<slacker_HD> epica主唱的眼睛那个美啊
<MeaCulpa> Within Temptation风格有点...
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 据说皇帝芒也分好多种,海南的超大
<MeaCulpa> Epica其实不错
<slacker_HD> Within Temptation容易听腻。。。不过确实好听，新专辑听的我很不喜欢
<AsuraLe> tenzu:我看网上图片就是绿色+红色的那种～
<MeaCulpa> 哦我记错了，Epica主唱不错，Within Temptation太平凡
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 我买到的都是绿色
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<AsuraLe> tenzu:根据我见到的，攀枝花的芒果一般都大～象牙一般是一个半斤多点的样子，算比较小的了
<pocoyo> tenzu: test
<tenzu> pocoyo: acquired
<AsuraLe> tenzu:你说的不知到是不是那种圆滚滚的一坨？
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 女主唱的Goth/Power Rock, 一般演唱会都比较差，主唱唱不动，唯有Tarja牛逼
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用filezilla登入ftp站点后，能看见远程站点文件列表但是进去之后是空目录。请求帮助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345352 用filezilla登入ftp站点后，能看见远程站点文件列表但是进去之后是空目录。请求帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 小脚丫 — 2011-09-16 12:22 
<AsuraLe> tenzu:http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12515003807&你看这里的是不是你说的皇帝芒～
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 热带新鲜水果 新鲜芒果 皇帝芒 500g-淘宝网
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 颜色青绿,外形像象牙芒,一个大概2kg的样子
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: Simone Simons的确很干涩，你听她现场
<slacker_HD> Tarja的现场是无与伦比的。。。。
<slacker_HD> 有谁不跑调？只有tarja
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: ...毕竟是女高音
<slacker_HD> Simone Simons年轻。。。会有长进的，哈哈
<AsuraLe> tenzu:象牙芒长相细长的～～～
<slacker_HD> 其它的现场没见过不跑调的
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 不是,比这个瘦长一点
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 体力原因
<slacker_HD> 当然
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 表面有些小凸起
<slacker_HD> 其实以前sirenia的那个monica，声音也很有爆发力
<AsuraLe> tenzu:你有图片么？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 没有,只是见过几次,太贵了,没买
<AsuraLe> tenzu:攀枝花我见过的芒果有30来种，据说每年上市的芒果是300多种～
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 我见过的不超过5种
<AsuraLe> tenzu:象牙芒是现在口感算是很好的一种～，以前有一种比象牙芒的口感还好，大小一般在500g上下的，样子很普通的芒果，但是现在很难买到，说因为太普通了卖不起价格～
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 您是行家
<metbsd> 我还是喜欢听张靓颖的声音
<AsuraLe> tenzu:一般超过1kg的芒果味道就一般了。我只是从小吃，所以比较有经验点
<metbsd> slacker_HD听过张靓颖的歌，你才知道国外的都是业余水平
<slacker_HD> metbsd，我觉得听黄健翔的三分钟激情比张靓颖的更过瘾，哈哈
<AsuraLe> tenzu:以前夏天经常拿芒果当饭吃——攀枝花很容易买到400～800g/个的芒果
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GNU Music and Songs - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<Evanescence> 喜欢冰岛的trip-hop 的路过
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: Evanescence 不错
<slacker_HD> lastfm搜索下
<AsuraLe> tenzu:就我发图片的那个圆滚滚的芒果倒是一般都在1.5kg以上～～有的是全绿的，有的是带一些红色～是这两年新流行出来的一个品种～
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 我国商业不发达，写歌的很多不唱歌，国外的，很多人写了歌不舍得给别人唱，要自己来的
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 所以主唱往往不咋的
<slacker_HD> 美国的。。
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 惊讶吧，美国也有这个
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 美国女人也唱这个，我也很惊讶
<slacker_HD> 我听过的。。。不是很感兴趣。。。然后就忘了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 话说，女主唱还是很珍惜的
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 我个人觉得，Nightwish开除Tarja以后，应该找个假声男高音
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 我个人觉得，Nightwish开除Tarja以后，应该找个假声男高音，我看到有歌迷向他们建议的，但是最后他们没有收到任何假声男高音的申请
<slacker_HD> 我觉得把，改成男声也挺好，就让山羊多唱点，我其实很期待他会把nemo唱成什么样子
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 假声男高音估计都不差钱
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得要找女人和Tarja比，很难了
<MeaCulpa> 只有男人可以
<slacker_HD> 其实Anetto唱的nemo和sleeping sun也不错，我有他的两个mp3
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 我朋友说海南的超大芒果,味道也很好
<slacker_HD> 挺好，不像现场演唱会那么差
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 我的硬盘坏掉之前有很多。Studio album和live是两回事...
<slacker_HD> 当然。。。
<MeaCulpa> 不过音像制品是商品，我只追求一个专辑的好坏，也无所谓现场
<AsuraLe> tenzu:其实大多数芒果的味道都还不错，主要是果味的强弱问题——看自己的喜好了，有的人不太喜欢芒果的那种果味
<leo__> ./help me
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 榴莲的果味我比较喜欢重的,嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 果味...C和N还有H的不同组合而已
<slacker_HD> 现场只是另一种风格把。。。其实除了NW，别的我都觉得不怎么样。。
<slacker_HD> Sleeping Sun (By Anette Olzon)和Nemo (By Anette Olzon)；你需要吗
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 我有CD
<MeaCulpa> 车里呢
<slacker_HD> Anette 的版本你也有？
<MeaCulpa> 新的精选集，Anette重唱的
<slacker_HD> CD版？
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<slacker_HD> 叫啥？我去下下。哈哈
<AsuraLe> tenzu:有条件的话买树上成熟的芒果吃，尽量不要捂熟的～一般我们以前把要闷两天以上才会熟的就叫做捂熟的，那种芒果吃着会有点闷～
<slacker_HD> 还没见呢
<MeaCulpa> 还有香港的演唱会，Anette刚到位的时候
<slacker_HD> 我找找去
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: ...不知道...回去翻翻
<slacker_HD> 好
<MeaCulpa> 上海现在买打口碟越来越累了
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa:有些人不喜欢那种味道嘛，我个人吃水果喜欢果味重的～
<MeaCulpa> 现在的人都不分类，帮你分类的都是老江湖，价钱开的高
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 芒果我个人觉得是水果之王了
<slacker_HD> 只在filestube下。。。
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 我都是电驴海量搜，直接下discograph
<MeaCulpa> 打口碟还是要买的
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa:都这么说～～～说起来现在芒果好贵～要3～5块钱一斤了以前是5毛钱一斤的啊～
<MeaCulpa> 只是稍微仔细点，换一个下午就没了
<slacker_HD> 哈
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 打口碟还可以转手卖钱
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。
<slacker_HD> 你真牛
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 有一部分人自己不怎么听，但是喜欢充品味，这种人要狠狠的斩
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 10多年前Corban死后不久，很多人开始买Nirvana, 只是作为谈资而已，我记得我一个5块钱收的cd, 350转手
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: 音乐的价值在于内容而不是载体，这些人很恶心，活该被斩
<slacker_HD> 对
<XwinX> iGnome: 
<slacker_HD> 关键是去听，而不是吹牛逼说谁谁怎么样
<MeaCulpa> 你看现在又没声音了，老外搞音乐的在我国很惨，死了，才会有点名，连MJ都是
<slacker_HD> 主要是跟风
<AsuraLe> 奇怪了，为啥openbox下的webqq那么卡呢？
<MeaCulpa> MJ那么大的名气，在我国也只配死后被人炒做一下而已
<slacker_HD> 不过说实话，其实，要真拼销量和接受程度什么的，最好的还是爱情买卖。。
<MeaCulpa> 我初中毕业就把MJ的打口碟都送人了，太幼稚....那时候蛮好留着，现在可以狠赚了
<slacker_HD> 是的，赚疯了
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa:我很喜欢mj的音乐
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 我小学和初中的时候也很喜欢
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa:我现在也很喜欢，mj的音乐属于那种怎么听都不会厌烦的～
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ...
<zlszk> 有人喜欢摇滚么？
<Evanescence> zlszk: me
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 黑人的音乐，我现存的只有Hendrix了
<MeaCulpa> zlszk: 你看他的nick...
<Evanescence> rock, trip-hop, rap-hop, hip-hop, pop, gothic , metal etc
<zlszk> 我喜欢metallica
<slacker_HD> mj以前我还下了好多demo小段，清唱什么的都有，不错现在都没了。。。this is it 里面的地球之歌后面就是用了他以前没入选的另一种演绎方式
<Evanescence> or industilic
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa:E ～～～
<MeaCulpa> zlszk: metallica 灰常不错，国内认知度又高
<zlszk> 伊凡塞斯 你喜欢夜愿么？
<Evanescence> zlszk: yeah
 * MeaCulpa 看来这里喜欢NightWish的真不少
<zlszk> 有人知道枪花么 我最喜欢slash啊
<AsuraLe> tenzu:为啥我的openbox里的firefox的webqq巨卡无比？
<MeaCulpa> 改天我整理一下家里的CD, 卖给你们
<AsuraLe> 是不是什么东西没配置对？
<MeaCulpa> zlszk: 我们这代人，听枪花长大的
<Evanescence> 不过是作为一个比较突出的乐队，我还是比较喜欢非主流的，小众化的
<zlszk> 你多大了啊
<MeaCulpa> zlszk: 30出头
<zlszk> skid row呢》
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<zlszk> 汗 我20出头 周围基本没人知道枪花。。
<AsuraLe> 我有段时间很喜欢涅磐的～
<MeaCulpa> zlszk: 30出头R.E.M.
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: Nirvana认知度也高...
<zlszk> 一直很喜欢涅槃 
<MeaCulpa> 我发觉我还是最喜欢R.E.M..... N年没变
<MeaCulpa> zlszk: never mind, 500块钱，要挖
<NoIE> 那个什么什么门不能用了。
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa:涅磐的适合晚上很安静的时候开一点点声音听～
<tenzu> AsuraLe: linux下开浏览器我一直觉得卡
<NoIE> 哪位给一个用 php 写的代理程序？
<zlszk> 大哥 穷学生我去哪买啊。。。
 * MeaCulpa Nirvana我一概出货
 * MeaCulpa Nirvana我一概出货, 没必要留在手上
<zlszk> 为啥？
<tenzu> 钢丝和螺丝
<MeaCulpa> 卖得出价钱的，就要舍得出货，钱是好东西
<ming_> 文艺青年还真不少
<AsuraLe> tenzu:没有啊，我在gnome的时候firefox还好～
<MeaCulpa> ming_: 这个，和文艺没关系吧
<zlszk> 学过几天吉他实在是没时间学 诶
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 应该是跟flash有关吧,硬伤
<AsuraLe> tenzu:但是就是flash有问题～～～～～
<alpha080> tenzu: 没有啊，我在kde的时候firefox还好
<AsuraLe> tenzu:不过在gnome下倒是不卡
<MeaCulpa> 各位把手里的cd 写个list, 大家看看有没有想要转手的，如何？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: alpha080 不晓得
<AsuraLe> tenzu:openbox下的webqq就很卡～～
<MeaCulpa> 各位把手里的cd 写个list, 大家看看有没有想要转手的，如何？
<zlszk> 精神上支持。。 工作后再买
<iGnome> XwinX: 有好事没
<alpha080> tenzu: 装个vimperator吧，fx一下就飞起来了
<AsuraLe> tenzu:好像主要还是在webqq里打字会卡，我放到chromium里看看～
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<MeaCulpa> 在上海的，以后可以一起去淘碟，人多找起来快
 * adam8157 没有QQ, skype不安全, google又总被封...肿么跟老娘视频啊!!!
<iGnome> cfy: 有好事没
<gfrog_> adam8157: 沃！
<adam8157> gfrog_: ?
<iGnome> adam8157: 言外之意，qq很安全？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 联通 3G 视频
<AsuraLe> tenzu:确定了，是firefox自身的问题～
<gfrog_> adam8157: 非要我说这么直白。。。
<tenzu> alpha080: 我用chrome+vimium.vimperator里数字太多,按不惯
<adam8157> gfrog_: Nokia 1202路过
<gfrog_> adam8157: 摔了吧
<adam8157> iGnome: 不安全, 反正没qq...
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 也可能是你插件太多
<AsuraLe> tenzu:chorm效果很好～
<iGnome> adam8157: 你语文不及格
<adam8157> gfrog_: NO
<ming_> MSN
<AsuraLe> tenzu:我firefox的插件很少～～～～
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: set hintkey=abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz0123456789
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 那就不清楚了
<alpha080> tenzu: 可以用字母啊，跟konqueror一样
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 用pentadactyl,直接改hintkey
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我用smart的order
<tenzu> MeaCulpa whats up?
<cfy> iGnome: 木有
 * gfrog_ 适应Konversation中，跟Quassel比哪个更给力呀
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，我就直接panta了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: set hintchars="hjklasdfgyuiopqwertnmzxcvb"
<AsuraLe> tenzu:其实我一直不太喜欢fx，主要是我老婆要玩淘宝，linux下的浏览器淘宝和支付宝好像就只支持fx
<tenzu> alpha080: fx不能设置google sync
<AsuraLe> gfrog_:建议你用kvirc
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一样的, 这个是不是更顺手一些, 手指移动的少
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...很久没回vimperator
<gfrog_> AsuraLe: 这是哪个？
<AsuraLe> gfrog_:那两个相比，quassel更给力
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: penta也可以用这个顺序嘛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，但是问题是，字太小了，看得累
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: en
<AsuraLe> gfrog_:你是在ubuntu么？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 遇到链接太多的网站，还是算了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 问题是, 好多链接的序列是"kj"...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 比如google reader...还是pass-through了
<gfrog_> AsuraLe: 恩，我也发现了，konversation的消息比较乱，但是功能巨多啊，巨多
<AsuraLe> gfrog_:是的话可以在直接在软件中心里搜，也是irc客户端～
<MeaCulpa> pidgin吧...
<AsuraLe> gfrog_:kvirc的功能也很多，而且很简洁
<gfrog_> AsuraLe: emmm，我去看看，试用，试用~
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: vimium用惯了,而且我经常在win7, arch, mac os里来回换
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 有些firefox extensions的占用很高的，一般全部禁用，用的时候再开启
<MeaCulpa> 不是有很多Qt和KDE黑么
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: vimium... chrome? 那个差远了
 * gfrog_ 其实当年firefox的chatzilla也不错，可惜消息提示功能差点
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 初级选手就用初级东东
<AsuraLe> gfrog_:我截个图给你看？
<AsuraLe> 这玩意怎么发图？
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 本身发图不能
<MeaCulpa> irssi+finch
<alpha080> tenzu: 偶用 fx sync & xmarks
<AsuraLe> gfrog:那我传我百度空间里吧 ～
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 好啊，thx
<tenzu> alpha080: 那个我也用过,后来换了浏览器就弃用了
<alpha080> tenzu: 还有个，用dropbox + fx
<alpha080> finch是啥？
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: libPurple的course客户但
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: libPurple的course客户端，Pidgin一般会带
<alpha080> MeaCulpa: 跟irssi有啥关系？
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 没关系
<XwinX> iGnome: 为什么你一来我就掉线
<tenzu> alpha080: dropbox我经常是开网页的
<XwinX> if_else: 是不是你搞的鬼
<XwinX> iGnome: 是不是你换得鬼
<AsuraLe> gfrog:http://hi.baidu.com/ashurta/album/item/9688d3ce8d895657b700c848.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux_KVIrc 4.1.1 Equilibrium - [-ubuntu-cn (+Cntzj) [A_Asura的百度空间相册 
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 我只是说，finch管IM, irssi管irc, 当然，bitlbee也不错
<alpha080> MeaCulpa: 哦= =
 * MeaCulpa Linux用户用百度空间...
<alpha080> MeaCulpa: 很多好不好
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: bitlbee里开多个IM会混乱
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: :P
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 我也很就不用了，finch我忍了
<alpha080> irssi下都用啥看图片
<MeaCulpa> curse 再难受
<MeaCulpa> irssi看图片....
<gfrog> AsuraLe: thx!
<alpha080> 校本么？不懂pl
<AsuraLe> gfrog:是不是感觉很简洁啊 ？
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 外部工具看吧，何必呢...
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 跟Konversation差不太多嘛。。。
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 我装上了，试试去
<AsuraLe> gfrog:konverstation很难用～
<MeaCulpa> irssi不是很好么~~
<alpha080> konverstation太卡= =
<alpha080> 还是cli好
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我前几天尝试irssi里同时开irc,gtalk,msn,twitter,成功了,但是太眼晕
<AsuraLe> gfrog:感觉如何？ 
 * adam8157 大家都在用skype么?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有，偶尔和友人视频
 * AsuraLe 目前米，需要用么？？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但是都在windows下用，linux电脑不用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: oh, 要不就注册个跟老妈视频好了...虽然公司禁止在办公电脑上用skype...
<Evanescence> tenzu: 同时开就建议用weechat，横竖多窗口排列，加上bitlbee支持，绝对比其他的都好，
<AsuraLe> weechat我看平价也不错，不过目前还不会用～
<iGnome> XwinX: 可怜的叉叉
<tenzu> adam8157: 你找人skype裸聊?
<adam8157> tenzu: 不是...需要找个工具和老妈视频...google总被墙
<mmfei1> 0.0
<Evanescence> 请问怎么简单的解包deb包？我想取出里面的python文件
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> XwinX: 看邮件没
<iGnome> Evanescence: file-roller
 * Cherrot 我用skype视频时间一长就会死机，甚至kernel panic....
<Evanescence> iGnome: 谢了↵
<ofan> Evanescence: deb就是个压缩包
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 直接解压缩嘛
<Evanescence> ofan: 原来如此，
<XwinX> iGnome: 啥邮件?
<iGnome> XwinX: 不会没收到吧。
<XwinX> iGnome: iGnome gtk-perl?
<iGnome> XwinX: 找root的，带附件图片的
<iGnome> 昨天
<XwinX> iGnome: 没
<XwinX> iGnome: 没昨天的邮件
<iGnome> 难道邮件带root字样，就被截取了？ lol
<XwinX> iGnome: 不知道啊
<AsuraLe> adam8157:amsn可以视频
<XwinX> iGnome: 没有, 我还进 web mail 看了, 确实没有
<iGnome> msg了
<alpha080> install mutt...
<iGnome> mutt
<adam8157> mutt
<adam8157> 还是我的好看
<tenzu> EE sucks
<iGnome> 我的有粗体。还有反白。
<happyaron> 我有 +c
<iGnome> 哈皮哈皮哈皮哈皮
 * gfrog 好奇怪，kvirc单单登录不上freenode
<adam8157> gfrog: ssl disabled?
<gfrog> adam8157: I enabled ssl, not work
<adam8157> gfrog: 7000 port?
<gfrog> adam8157: yep, port 7000
<XwinX> iGnome: 你手机上用什么播放器?
<iGnome> XwinX: 几乎不播放
<iGnome> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/172673 你的看不清
<XwinX> iGnome: 偶尔播放的时候呢?
<iGnome> 系统带的
<XwinX> iGnome: 哦
<adam8157> iGnome: 谁让你白底儿了
<iGnome> 我改了反白的效果。
<iGnome> 要不，还加上黑的
 * gfrog I am here!! from kvirc
<adam8157> gfrog: momo
<iGnome> gfrog 将昵称更改为 gfrog_
<gfrog> 郁闷，kvirc的默认设置登录freenode竟然不行。。。
<iGnome> kvirc的默认设置登录freenode竟然不行。。
<iGnome> 居然每一个碰到黑白的
<AsuraLe> gfrog:好像是不会默认连接
<AsuraLe> gfrog:要点下那个插头
<gfrog> 不是，是ssl设置的问题，连上就断开
<gfrog> asurale ^^
<AsuraLe> gfrog:你开SSL登录了？
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 必须要开ssl啊
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 貌似不开也一样
<AsuraLe> gfrog:我好像没开。。。。
<AsuraLe> gfrog:画说，他原来的列表里就有freenode
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 就是它列表里的freenode，默认设置登录不上。。。
<AsuraLe> gfrog:我就用的那个设置。。。。。
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 显然我杯具了
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 求推荐靠谱kvirc主题
<AsuraLe> gfrog:但是kvirc貌似不会自动连接，要点下插头，点插头就是连接最后一个连接的服务器
<AsuraLe> gfrog:我用的默认的那个
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 难道它没自动重连功能？
<AsuraLe> gfrog:木有客户端运行是自动连接滴功能～
<adam8157> gfrog: all program name started with "k" is evil
<AsuraLe> gfrog:quassel貌似是有这个功能
<AsuraLe> 我发现我喜欢上openbox了，我去卸载gnome去了
<gfrog> AsuraLe: nono，我试的那俩都有，哼哼
<slacker_HD> openbox有啥好的？
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: gnome3 is even more evil
<dungeon_archl> slacker_HD: 默认功能简单。好修改，适合折腾的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 也不用gnome啊...路过
<slacker_HD> lxde。。。。
<slacker_HD> 最丑的de。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。。 
<iGnome> kornbluth.freenode.net 设置了模式 +s: 房间现在绝密
 * gfrog rebooting kvirc
<tenzu> iGnome: 白底色太恶了
<AsuraLe> gfrog：哦，那我就不知道了
<Evanescence> iGnome: ee 赞同， 我这里也是，就白色底看起来非常扎眼
<AsuraLe> 虾米白底？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 白色底裤
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: ^_^
<AsuraLe> @@
 * adam8157 firefox 的官网linux版本是static链接的么?
 * tenzu 打倒白底
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<slacker_HD> 彻底没法看了
<adam8157> tenzu: +1
<slacker_HD> ctrl+A中
 * AsuraLe 问下libunity是干嘛用的？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: the white background color on iGnome's color sentence
<Evanescence> color->colorful
<ckg> tenzu 如何打出不同颜色的字的？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:it's seems no effect to my client
<tenzu> ckg: 用EE的脚本
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: of course, because I use ncurses text-based client. and with black background. white is very shining.
<tenzu> adam8157: 用了rainbow,nick就没有高亮了
<pityonline> 哇塞，都是彩字了
 * tenzu worship bro. P
<pityonline> 落伍了
<ckg>  EE的脚本？
<tenzu> ckg: 论坛里搜索一下,一个perl的脚本
<Evanescence> weechat only color highlight nick, does not affect word. of course I can highlight every words too. anyway, weechat +1
<ckg> 命令行的irc的程序可以用吗？
<AsuraLe> 我把彩字关了，省得你们那个颜色乱七八糟的
<tenzu> ckg: irssi可以
<ckg> BitchX 有人用吗？
<slacker_HD> 把显示器调成黑白的
<ckg> HD
 * gfrog kvirc也可以关彩色字，真不错。咩哈哈
<tenzu> adam8157: /rsay can it be this?
<AsuraLe> gfrog:你也发现了？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我改改脚本，可能是没杀死。
<tenzu> 看来是不行
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 需要pkill -9
<AsuraLe> gfrog:可以在text里禁用用户消息色彩～
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 嗯哼，彩色字太讨厌了
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 继续探索kde下给力的terminal去
<AsuraLe> gfrog:彩字本身不讨厌，但是他们一句话里各种颜色的就讨厌了～
<tenzu> 彩色字偶尔用用还好,多了就没意思了
<alpha080> gfrog: konsole很一般。。。bug众多啊
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 所以干脆关掉了事
<gfrog> alpha080: 嗯哼，所以要探索更靠谱的啊
<AsuraLe> gfrog:我在openbox下～～～～看到教学的配置有讲那种嵌到桌面的透明的terminal，但是我还没弄出来
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 之前俺用的terminator是gtk的，我想找个Qt原生的terminal。。。
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<slacker_HD> 为啥有qt的
<slacker_HD> openbox是gtk的，
<AsuraLe> gfrog:好像是有一个～
<wzssyqa> happyaron: gtalk 怎么了？
<Guest53677> e 
<Guest53677> dajiahao
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 例如？
<Guest53677> ubuntu   zenme anzhuang  zhongwen shurufa
<AsuraLe> gfrog:你==啊，我找找看～～
 * gfrog kvirc的nick补全还是不太爽，改成bash方式试试
<AsuraLe> gfrog:有一次好像看到过一个虾米是qt的
<AsuraLe> gfrog:kvirc可以直接点名字滴～
<wzssyqa> Guest53677: sudo apt-get install ibus-sunpinyin
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 抛弃鼠标。。。
<AsuraLe> gfrog:那就是tab了～
<Guest53677> dahao 
<Guest53677> dajiahao 
<Guest53677> zenme  anzhuang  zhongwenshurufa
<wzssyqa> Guest53677: sudo apt-get install ibus-sunpinyin ！！！！！！！！！！
<Guest53677> wo de  shubiao  cuowei  shi zenmehuishia 
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 默认方式好奇怪，难道是只补全我上一个对话过的nick？ 我敲了几个首字母，丫竟然给我变回去了。。
<AsuraLe> gfrog:不是啊 
<wzssyqa> Guest53677: apt://ibus-sunpinyin
<gfrog> Guest53677: Can you speak English? or make your pinyin more readable
<AsuraLe> gfrog:多点几下tab
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 好麻烦，改bash模式算了
<AsuraLe> gfrog:好像名字有多个可匹配的时候他就会挨个显示
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 嗯，感觉怪怪的，特别是几个人的nick差不多的时候，我再试试。。。
<ikk->  /t
<AsuraLe> gfrog:我一直觉得名字差不多的时候tab很麻烦～～所以干脆拿鼠标点～
<Guest53677> wo diyici  shiyong ubuntu  shenme yebuhui
<AsuraLe> gfrog:那其他的tab是怎么样的？
<wzssyqa> apt://ibus-sunpinyin
<wzssyqa> Guest53677: 点这个链接
<Guest53677> dian   bu kai
<Guest53677> jiumeiyou lianjie 
<gfrog> AsuraLe: bash-like，输入首字母补全
<Guest53677> haiyou  wo  de  shubiao  cuowei  
<AsuraLe> gfrog:那首字母一样的多个人呢？
<alpha080> feh
<gfrog> AsuraLe: bash-like啊
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 出列表给你选
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 再多打俩字母继续tab补全
<Guest53677> bash-like
<AsuraLe> gfrog:我记得有一次，我用table的时候就出来了一排列表～
<Guest53677> xin  jian  mingling ??
<AsuraLe> gfrog:他就在屏幕上把前面一样的都列出来了～
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 就是这样
<Guest53677> ni qq  zanmen  shuoba
<AsuraLe> gfrog:那看来这个东西是可以设置的
<Guest53677> QQ  
<Guest53677> ==
<gfrog> Guest53677: you can search sogou 云输入法 in baidu/google， then you can input Chinese with it.
<gfrog> Guest53677: http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ here it is.
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<AsuraLe> windows下的irc客户端哪个好用？
<slacker_HD> pidgin
<AsuraLe> 适合新人的，我老婆想玩～
<slacker_HD> 我就在用
<ikk-> AsuraLe: opera
<slacker_HD> opera也很不错
<alpha080> chatzilla
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 哇 你有个好老婆
<AsuraLe> pidgin在linux下的客户端我是完全没用会～
<AsuraLe> Cherrot:??
<alpha080> AsuraLe: 容易上手
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 我老婆看我捣鼓这些玩意儿时就像看怪物一样
<slacker_HD> 那就opera把
<slacker_HD> 好使
<AsuraLe> alpha080:chatzilla是么？那个好上手么?
<tenzu> AsuraLe: firefox一个插件
<AsuraLe> 主要是要好上手的，对于新人命令来说命令是很痛苦的事情～尤其是一个从来就在win里面点来点去的人
<AsuraLe> Cherrot::-)，那是你老婆没见过，当稀奇看
<slacker_HD> 我也想有老婆
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
 * tenzu 有多余二奶的给我匀一个
<AsuraLe> tenzu:没有～～～
<Cherrot> tenzu: 你就不怕原配看到你的聊天记录……
 * pityonline 不求二奶，谁匀给我个 iPhone4 就行了……
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<slacker_HD> 我给你个iphone，你能给我个二奶么
 * Cherrot 越来越离谱了……
 * AsuraLe wanna iphone 4 2~~
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<pityonline> slacker_HD: 可是我还没有二奶，要不这样，你用完爱疯把它给我，我有了二奶用完再把她给你？
<iGnome> 越来越离谱了
<Cherrot> pityonline: 二奶用完了还能干吗T？
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> 行了。。。
<tenzu> Cherrot: 我老婆不会来irc的
<pityonline> Cherrot: 二奶这玩意儿又用不烂……
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。。
<tenzu> pityonline: 重口
<pityonline> tenzu: 失礼……
<adam8157> 0_o
<adam8157> 0_o
<Barden> iGnome: 颜色字体如何发的？
<adam8157> 0_o
<Barden> adam8157: 求教颜色字体
<adam8157> Barden: 啥client?
<Barden> adam8157: irssi
<adam8157> Barden: google irssi rainbow script
<Barden> adam8157: thanks
<pityonline> adam8157: 原来只要一个 script
<tenzu> pityonline: 神给了个perl脚本,支持中文
 * microcai 继续人身攻击的自重。
<pityonline> tenzu: 神说，要支持中文，于是中文就OK了
<adam8157> pityonline: 是啊
<pityonline> adam8157: tenzu 是不是还要手动指定文本的颜色啊？
<adam8157> pityonline random
<tenzu> pityonline: 自动
<pityonline> adam8157: tenzu nice
 * gfrog 试够了图形界面的IRC，没一个给力的，我决定回归终端了！！
<pityonline> tenzu: 我电脑上打不开 gmail 了，只能在手机上打开
<pityonline> gfrog: 有 irssi 就够了
<Cherrot> pityonline: WebMail?
<gfrog> adam8157: irssi怎么设highlight提醒？
<tenzu> pityonline: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=345192 看四楼
<pityonline> Cherrot: 我的 vps 网速太慢了
<adam8157> gfrog: 看我配置去啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我只是确认下有这功能就成。。。
<tenzu> gfrog:  /hilight nick...
<gfrog> tenzu: 我指的是system tray那种提醒。。。
<pityonline> gfrog:  /hilight text.... 也行
<tenzu> gfrog: notify.pl
<pityonline> gfrog: 是通知区域那个吗？还是要弹窗？
<gfrog> tenzu: thx！
<pityonline> tenzu: 疼猪哥 V5！
<gfrog> tenzu:  pityonline adam8157 thx you all.
<pityonline> gfrog: u a welcome
 * Barden 看看颜色.....
<happyaron> ee上来了就把彩色开了，lol
<Barden> rainbow.pl貌似不支持中文.....
<pityonline> adam8157: 用了 rainbow.pl 后发带颜色的字时要加命令什么的吗？
<pityonline> Barden: 神改了支持中文的了
<Barden> pityonline: 打开pl文件看就知道了哇
<happyaron> pityonline: 神的pl在哪里？
<adam8157> pityonline: 不支持中文, /rsay blah
<happyaron> pityonline: 应该放在irssi的哪里？
<Barden> happyaron: .irssi/script/autorun
<pityonline> happyaron: 疼猪给我了，我转给你
<Barden> happyaron: .irssi/scripts/autorun
<happyaron> pityonline: ok
<Barden> 然后/script load rainbow.pl就OK了
<pityonline> Barden: 我刚手动 load 了不行
<happyaron> pityonline: 多谢
<pityonline> blahblah
<pityonline> adam8157: 原来如此！
<Barden> ....it's ok
<pityonline> happyaron: :)
<pityonline> Barden: 原来前面要写个 /rsay
<Barden> 俺想要中文的rainbow.pl
<iGnome> 俺想要中文的rainbow.p
<pityonline> iGnome 你不是自己做的吗？
<pityonline> iGnome: 你不是自己写了吗？
<Barden> 默认的貌似又ctrl_b输入粗体的....譬如：呵呵哈哈
<iGnome> @_=/.{5}/g; 加一句，5个字一种颜色。 pityonline
<ckg> exit
<microcai> 试试
<Barden> 你们在讨论神马
<microcai> 未知命令  /rsay dd 
* microcai changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal 已发布 http://www.ubuntu.com/download |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW ，今日日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs | 今日è¯
<microcai> ...
<Barden> .....
<microcai> 话题长途有限制啊
<microcai> 被切割了
<microcai> 555555
<iGnome> 微菜，你老乱改irc的设置。被批判了的。
<microcai> iGnome:  .. 哪有 
<iGnome> 论坛
<microcai> iGnome: 后面加个当前话题 ... ...
<dungeon_archl> 话题是？
<dungeon_archl> 批判？
<microcai> iGnome: 结果被截尾了
<microcai> iGnome: 怎么回事？
<microcai> iGnome:  irc topic 长度有限制的？
<Cherrot> 我现在在empathy里打开IRC没有当前话题了……
* microcai changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal 已发布 http://www.ubuntu.com/download |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW ，今日日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<Barden> 中文rainbow.pl，有谁提供下
<iGnome> 批判微菜 批判微菜
<microcai> iGnome: 改回来了
<microcai> iGnome:  。。。 。。 别 
<microcai> iGnome:  改动一下 topic 以反应一下当前讨论内容嘛
<stepbystep> q
<iGnome> 使用机器人请私聊
<microcai> iGnome: 我是认真负责的表现 
<iGnome> 是其他的事情
<microcai> iGnome: ?
 * microcai 码代码去了，88
<iGnome> 批҉判҉微҉菜҉
<microcai> iGnome: ?!
<Cherrot> iGnome: 菊花体出现了……
<microcai> iGnome:  kao ,是不是占着毛坑不拉屎才不会被批评啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • dell2950安装ubuntu10.04后启动错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345365 安装过程还算正常，然后重启，启动看起来也正常，可什么命令都用不上，输入后提示要输密码，密码输入后然后就没反应了，又跳回原来的步骤 开机的时候会在用户名后面有如下提示 [ 13.301153] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31 /drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-cd e ...
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> 其实不用提供今日日志的链接
<dungeon_archl> 使用机器人私聊是什么？
<dungeon_archl> 不知道。。。
<dungeon_archl> 直接提问 耐心等待 http://is.gd/5uCDQ 这个从没见人用过。。。
<dungeon_archl> 下载那个。。。有人从这里走么。。。
<pityonline> iGnome: 我现在可懒了
<microcai> dungeon_archl: 恩
<microcai> dungeon_archl: topic 应该精简啦
<dungeon_archl> microcai: 把下载那个，改成和 提问的智慧一样的精简形式 - 可以。
<microcai> dungeon_archl:  ?
<microcai> dungeon_archl:  给个示范 ..
<dungeon_archl> microcai:  http://is.gd/e3m2at http://www.ubuntu.com/download  其实。。。差不多长。。。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu
<dungeon_archl> 还是好长。。
<dungeon_archl> microcai: 要是去掉 http://也可以正常就好了。
<iGnome> 给个҈示范҈
<iGnome> ct҉rl҉序列҉可以҉用x҉ev҉
<Administrator_> 安装VMTOOLS时需要C头文件路径 请问是哪个？
 * gfrog say hi from irssi
 * JuncoJet say hi from xchat
<Jakalala> 什么情况？
<martist_> test
<^k^> martist_, ....  ㍧ 
<martist_> ? dabuchu中文》》》
<martist> ?
<martist_> ？
<martist_> exit
<GNUdog> iGnome, 汝在用菊花体吗？
<martist> 菊花体？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 32位CPU装了64位系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345370 很多神奇事发生了 uname 是86x64 源里的deb包是386 统计信息: 发表于 由 英拉嫁到 — 2011-09-16 15:49 
<adam8157> GNUdog_ .....
<GNUdog_> adam8157: hohoho
<tenzu> testing
<tenzu> 神说要用彩色的
<martist> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> 都成了彩色了。。。
<moriramar> 你們有意思吧……
<iGnome> GNUdog
<iGnome> 已经҉断开҉连接҉
<Evanescence> 又是彩色的啊？
<tenzu> 打倒白底
<Evanescence> just say hi
<Evanescence> recording video
<tenzu> hihihi
<tenzu> what's up dude?
<tenzu> any girl wanna being laid tonight with me?
<tenzu> Evanescence: 你看行么?
<Evanescence> te
<Evanescence> tenzu: what ?
<tenzu> Evanescence: 你不是在录像么,我配合一下
<Evanescence> tenzu: 额好吧，群众演员，:-)
<AsuraLe> 靠，11.10的chinese那个镜像怎么TMD那么坑爹啊？
<AsuraLe> 弄的不大不小的730M。。。。。我拿个cd大小不够，我要拿dvd又太浪费了吧？
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gnu awk有socket苦了...
<MeaCulpa> s/苦/库
<WiiW> AsuraLe:  CD 可以刻录800MB
<benjamin_> 大家好
<benjamin_> 我是新来的
<^k^> benjamin_, 好  ㍨ 
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 找张dvd-rw不就成了，其实我都U盘的
<tenzu> tenzu: 我是新人,来报道
<AsuraLe> WiiW:800m的cd我知道，是另一种～～～～～那种的我的好像是用完了～～～
<benjamin_> 我也是用u盘的
 * adam8157 rain.pl改好了?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: awk搞socket干啥。。。 
<AsuraLe> u盘对我来说还行，但是.....对于我老婆果断这种方式不现实～
<benjamin_> U盘1G就可以
<AsuraLe> 大家帮我想想，一个完全没碰过linux，用哪个系统好？
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 系统都不给老婆装啊？ 
<gfrog> AsuraLe: windows
<benjamin_> ubuntu 稳定
<benjamin_> fedora 也可以
<AsuraLe> gfrog:我的意思是linux的哪个发行版好~~~~NC了一下～
<tenzu> AsuraLe: ubuntu-desktop LTS
<AsuraLe> gfrog:我老婆现在离我几大百公里远～
<benjamin_> 你要是 用ubuntu  就用11.04啊 
<benjamin_> 呵呵
<gfrog> benjamin_: are you joking?
<iGirl> benjamin_: bot?
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 飞过去，才几百公里。。。 一天往返
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...一个东西一旦成教，教徒就会把任何东西往教义里添
<AsuraLe> gfrog:你给报销？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这么搞太违背unix的哲学了。。。
<AsuraLe> 我自己倒就是11.04～
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 从哪到哪
<AsuraLe> adam8157:我在成都，我老婆在烟台上学～
<benjamin_> who is gfrog?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 弄得又跟emacs似的一大坨，不过真应了那句话，GNU‘s not Unix
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :P
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我正好飞烟台...再坐车去威海...
<gfrog> AsuraLe: 这可不是几百公里。。。
<benjamin_> 你远控她啊
<AsuraLe> gfrog:我表示，地理不好～
<gfrog> AsuraLe: lol
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 鲁东大学?
<AsuraLe> adam8157:不是烟台商学院～
<Evanescence> 大家好，还是视频录制测试，嘿嘿
<AsuraLe> hi!~
<benjamin_> 想请教大家一个问题： 我上了一个网站，这个网站限制每台电脑只能注册一个账号，请问网站是怎么识别PC的
<whsailing> 编译binuntils出现错误
<whsailing> make[2]: *** [libiberty.a] Aborted (core dumped)
<AsuraLe> benjamin_:ip or 硬件识别编码～
<whsailing> make[2]: *** Deleting file `libiberty.a'
<whsailing> make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/lfs/sources/binutils-build/libiberty'
<whsailing> make[1]: *** [all-libiberty] Error 2
<whsailing> make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/lfs/sources/binutils-build'
<whsailing> make: *** [all] Error 2
<^k^> whsailing:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<tenzu> +q 5分钟哦,亲
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> 乱发代码的结果。。。
<WiiW> 恩，亲
<^k^> 亲
<zvin> 又是亲
<WiiW> 好像时间长了点，下次改改
<iGirl> 亲
<benjamin_> 原来我用的ubuntu 11.04 注册了两个账号因违反规定被网站封了，现在我重装ubuntu 11.04  还有，我的上网账号也改了， 请问网站还能识别我的pc吗，
<tenzu> WiiW: 是不是提示一下+q时间比较好?
<iGirl> benjamin_: 啥破网站?
<WiiW> tenzu: 恩
<WiiW> 亲
<benjamin_> 是一个赚钱的外国网站
<iGirl> 换ip试试咯
<benjamin_> 做offer 专美刀
<benjamin_> 换ip根本没有用
<benjamin_> 我换ip换mac地址都被他认出来了
<zvin> - -
<gfrog> benjamin_: 换CPU试试？
<iGirl> benjamin_: 去网吧...
<benjamin_> 还是建议你换脑子吧
<benjamin_> 傻×，换cpu，你脑子进水啊
<gfrog> benjamin_: 你以为我在忽悠你嘛？ 你知道有种玩意叫cpuid嘛？
<tenzu> 说脏话攻击他人会被雷劈
<benjamin_> sorry
<gfrog> benjamin_: 这年头怎么会有这种人，
<king_> wo   zai   ubuntu  zhongxin  anzhuang le  ibus-pinyin   danshi  zenme  cai  neng   qidong   .huoxu   wo  anzhuang   cuowu  le  
<benjamin_> 换cpu 不显示啊哥们
<gfrog> benjamin_: 下次长辈教育你的时候你虚心点，小孩丫丫的，你爹爹怎么教育你的
<tenzu> king_: sudo service ibus-daemon start
<benjamin_> 不好意思啊，换cpu听起来多部现实啊 ，为了上一个网站换了cpu
<Evanescence> 天启城！ 我回来了。！！！！我穆如姓氏终于又回来了
<GNUdog_> = =
<adam8157> = =
<tenzu> Evanescence: 这句话你敢连着发10遍么?
<Evanescence> tenzu: 不敢嘿嘿
<gfrog> tenzu: 会有马忠暗箭射他嘛？
<tenzu> gfrog: 不晓得
<WiiW> 马忠？
<gfrog> WiiW: 嗯哼
<WiiW> 不是三国的黄忠吗
<king_> shui  neng   bangzhu  wo  anzhuang   ibus
<king_> tenzu   bu xing de
<WiiW> king_:  sudo apt-get install fcitx
<GNUdog_> up  ^^
<iGnome> sudo apt-get install fcitx
<^k^> : fcitx 源码地址 http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/source/checkout fcitx(小企鹅)3.6.0编译安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=180518
<Evanescence> 九州都没看过啊，稀奇了，作为中国奇幻小说的最高者，
<iGirl> iGnome: 哟,彩色的很骚哦
<tenzu> king_: 有什么错误提示么?
<tenzu> iGirl: 的确很骚
<iGirl> tenzu: lol神骚
<tenzu> 骚掉线了,LOL
<iGirl> 下班了,那鸟人
<tenzu> 5点还没到啊
<iGirl> 星期五,早点去见二奶去了
<tenzu> 难道周五收工早?
<Evanescence> sudo apt-get install fcitx
<iGirl> bingo
<adam8157> tenzu: 有人把rainbow改好了没?
<tenzu> adam8157: 等着你改呢
<adam8157> tenzu: perl 这种东西啊...那我看看好了
<tenzu> adam8157: 下次不许对我这样的码盲提出过高要求
<adam8157> tenzu: 你一直在这儿嘛, 我怕错过什么了
<king_> fcitx  anzhuang  hao le   danshi   wo  da  de  zenme  haishi  ...
<gfrog> WiiW: 原帖找不到了，只能找到阉割版，凑合看吧。。。 http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/153510672
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 三国马忠共射杀过多少人，分别是谁？_百度知道 
<pocoyo> !ot
<lubotu2> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tenzu> adam8157: 我下午去开会了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天去北邮嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 几点的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 下午，发T恤那场
<gfrog> adam8157: 我准备奔T恤去了，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> 试试
<gfrog> adam8157: emmm，我就这么没品。。。
<king_> --  zenme ban ne 
<adam8157> gfrog: 天都冷了
<pityonline> gfrog: 嘛 Tee？
<gfrog> adam8157: 明年穿，哈哈
<gfrog> pityonline: 明天下午在北邮有个openshift的宣讲。。
<adam8157> 试试
<adam8157> 试试
<adam8157> ...
<pityonline> gfrog: 呃，不懂哟
<gfrog> 还是没有太适应 irssi，不过看来我刚才错怪kvirc了，貌似试freenode自己的问题，今天非常难连进来。
<GNUdog_> 无聊的一B
<adam8157> 试试试试
<adam8157> tenzu: 我快弄好了
<adam8157> 稍微有点不对劲稍微有点不对劲稍微有点不对劲稍微有点不对劲稍微有点不对劲稍微有点不对劲稍微有点不对劲
<inuyasha> 这有人用11.10了么？怎么都快beta2了还在bug不断～今天竟然更新后无法挂载磁盘了～
<adam8157> - -!
<LeithWong> 这个彩色咋出来的
<gfrog> inuyasha: 可怜，每天aptitude upgrade的飘过。
<ScarletWolf> 有人会ruby rails开发么？我想问个简单问题。
<adam8157> 试试试试
 * GNUdog_ 只会 Python
<inuyasha> gfrog: 以前也这样～现在一个星期才来一次
<ScarletWolf> gnudog....我也只会一些python
<GNUdog_> ScarletWolf: 你敢发到这个 nick 上来么
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog_: 。。。
<gfrog> inuyasha: beta阶段，勤更新些有好处吧，毕竟在大量修补丁
<adam8157> 试 试试 试
<gfrog> inuyasha: s/补丁/bug
<ScarletWolf> 我想用request.env，但是不知道该require什么模块。。。
<GNUdog_> ウルトラマン、、、
<adam8157> 试试试试
<adam8157> 试试试试
<ScarletWolf> 算了，我去找找rails的IRC频道。。。
<inuyasha> gfrog: 还好其实～一般beta后我就没那么勤更新了，就只是总跳出个报bug的东东，也不说啥出了bug，点报告也报告不上去，怀疑是报bug程序的bug~~~
<gfrog> inuyasha: 自动报bug的程序还好吧，俺总用，可惜报上去就没反馈了。
<xiangfu> LeithWong, 不同的client 不一样
<xiangfu> LeithWong,  不同的client  不一样
<inuyasha> gfrog: 反正是一时半会看不出哪有问题～bug我倒是经常得到反馈～
<xiangfu> LeithWong,  :)
<xiangfu> LeithWong, 你可试试 Ctrl + K + 数据 ＋ 文本
<xiangfu> s/数据/数字
<adam8157> shishi
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<yetone> 我来晚了吗？
<yetone> 我用googlepinyin
<LeithWong> 数据 测试
<LeithWong> xiangfu: 我用的irssi
<xiangfu> LeithWong, google : irssi irc color 
<xiangfu> LeithWong, 很多IRC都禁用这个功能的。没什么用 :)
<tenzu> adam8157: 改好了?
<adam8157> 试试试试
<adam8157> tenzu: 还在调
<adam8157> tenzu: 我基本上不会perl...
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯嗯
<adam8157> 试试试试
<ScarletWolf> 唉，好不容易#rails里有个人上线，却跟我一样是新手。。。
<adam8157> 为啥没分为啥没分为啥没分为啥没分
<adam8157> 为啥没分
<adam8157> tenzu: 好了
<adam8157> tenzu: 咩的 perl语法是这样的啊
<tenzu> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> tenzu: 哇哈哈
<tenzu> adam8157: 吃饭去了先,白白
<adam8157> GNUdog_ perl原来是这样的啊...
<LeithWong> “ˆ哈
<ScarletWolf> 五颜六色。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 是啊
<LeithWong> 这个
<yetone> hi
<^k^> yetone, 好  ㍩ 
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 我的聊天窗口背景是灰色，看不清楚。。。
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 什么 perl？
<yetone> 哈哈
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 改了个irssi的脚本...
<yetone> 周末喽
<GNUdog_> ad
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 哦哦
<yetone> 我用的是pidgin
<yetone> :-D
 * adam8157 咩的 我要找点代码来写 快废了
<yetone> 水平线
<yetone> 这个googlepinyin太废品了
<yetone> :'(
<yetone_> hi
<^k^> yetone_, 好  ㍩ 
<yetone_> 第一次用ircssi
<yetone_> 好紧张哦
<slacker_HD> e
<yetone> 我也是
<yetone> 其实我是自己回复自己的
<yetone_> 讨厌，不要回复自己啦
<mengfei> 终端下irc用起来没图形界面方便
<LeithWong> 真。。。。。哈哈哈哈
<yetone> 亲爱的
<yetone_> 亲爱的too
<yetone> 我用pidgin
<yetone_> 我用ircssi
<slacker_HD> .......
<adam8157> ......
<yetone> 话说arch-cn的人太少了
<yetone_> 嗯，我也这样觉得
<yetone> O:-)
<yetone> :'(慢慢长夜
<yetone_> mengfei
<mengfei> ？
<LeithWong> yetone: arch-cn 
<yetone> 好女性化的名字哦
<mengfei> ^_^
<LeithWong> yetone: 人数比较稳定
<yetone> 为啥大家都不聊天？
 * adam8157 这个就叫精神分裂么?
<yetone_> 是的
<yetone_> 讨厌，这都被你看出来啦
<yetone> 又一个离开了
<yetone_> 我们疯了吗
<pityonline> yetone: irssi
<yetone> 没有
<yetone_> 梦露
<yetone> mengfei是几年级的啊？
<yetone_> 我也想问
 * adam8157 大家陆续下班了
<yetone> :-[大家都工作了吗？
<yetone_> 周末好无聊
<yetone> 精神分裂
<slacker_HD> O:-)
<yetone_> 大家好
<yetone> 大家好
<GNUdog_> adam8157: BUG: MAX_LOCKDEP_ENTRIES too low! 
<GNUdog_> 得了，我也遇到了
<^k^> yetone, 好  ㍩ 
<adam8157> GNUdog_: tier1?
<GNUdog_> 2
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 我的那个报警不是这个哦
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 有区别
<yetone> 可以吃饭了吗？
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 这个你得问baiyang
<yetone> 好饿呢
<yetone_> 我也饿了
<GNUdog_> who cares, 反正这是其中一个而已
<yetone> 我们去找小学妹吧
<yetone_> 好的，go go
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 无聊的周末啊
<gfrog_> adam8157: 去北邮看学妹啊，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_: 北邮的学妹...
<LeithWong> yetone: 好分裂啊
<yetone_> 他没分裂
<adam8157> gfrog_: 我是西电的, 北邮大概和我们情况一样吧
<yetone> 对啊，我们很好啊
<gfrog_> adam8157: ... 我是说明天下午的活动
<pityonline> ad
<pityonline> adam8157: 北邮学妹不多吧
<adam8157> gfrog_: 是啊, 北邮的师妹, "北邮"的"师妹"!
<gfrog_> adam8157: irssi的twitter脚本不给力？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 网页加greasemonkey脚本路过
<gfrog_> adam8157: laf，要求还真高，那你去隔壁北师大
<gfrog_> adam8157: 好吧
<adam8157> pityonline: 男女比例七比一, 一对情侣三对基
<pityonline> gfrog_: irc 里还是不要用 twitter 了吧，随便说什么话不小心就发出去了……
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 来跑 errata 啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 这话耳熟……
<gfrog_> pityonline: 还好还好
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 任务提交就不管了, 我下周调休, 国庆提前回家
<gfrog_> GNUdog_: 苦逼的周末还要做errata的孩儿。
<adam8157> gfrog_: .
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 那你周末还不调休？
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 你这周末要来么?
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 我倒是随意
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 下周准备调休
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 下周不放假了
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 唔
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 饿了, 吃饭回去了
<LeithWong> irssi 的xmpp的脚本也不好用
<gfrog_> LeithWong: 说“也”是因为twitter脚本很垃圾嘛？
<tusooa> .
<AsuraLe> 问下大家，谁知道unbuntu的openbox怎么样改配置做到terminal的桌面嵌入啊？
<alpha080> I don't know
<tusooa> 推荐fvwm
<LeithWong> 不知道
<AsuraLe> 没别的方法了？
<AsuraLe> http://stesen.wikidot.com/openbox你们看他这个为什么可以？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OpenBox的配置教程(v0.6) - stesen
<step2by> 请问为什么装了中文输入法切换不了啊
<mmfei> hi，guys
<mmfei> 我启动mysql  报错  ， 找不到日志记录，  我在mysql目录下的data中找到一个.err的文件，但是它是空的
<mmfei> The server quit without updating PID file (/var/lib/mysql/
<Guest7572> 哈哈，我安装好了。。。。
<Guest7572> 噢耶
<Guest7572> 怎么没人说话阿 
<Guest7572> 额  刚整好想和你们说说话都没办法阿
<mmfei> 。。。
<mmfei> 你装好什么了？
<mmfei> 我的
<mmfei> 我的mysql出问题。。。。郁闷中
<Guest7572> 系统  xchat  中文语言包
<mmfei> 恩恩
<Guest7572> mysql是杀东东
<mmfei> 数据库
<AsuraLe> Mysql是一个数据库～
<Guest7572> 哦  那杂整
<Guest7572> 赶紧修撒
<mmfei> 哎。。。我找不到日志
<AsuraLe> step2by:你用的什么束缚发控制？
<mmfei> 有人知道除了data/目录下的.err文件外，还有那里可以看到mysql的日志？
<AsuraLe> 我还真不知道
<mmfei> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=345380
<AsuraLe> log文件夹？
<Guest7572> 我新手  更不知道了
<mmfei> log文件夹没类似的文件
<AsuraLe> 那我就母几了～
<AsuraLe> 继续改我的openbox的配置去了～～～
<Guest7572> 我都不知道ubuntu能干些啥
<mmfei> 恩
<AsuraLe> 你在windows下能干的事情ubuntu都能干，就是用的东西不一样
<mmfei> 看你想用来干什么
<mmfei> 玩游戏看视频的话，你还是换一个
<mmfei> 虽然看视频已经不错了
<Guest7572> 。。。。
<AsuraLe> 玩游戏看视频的话也没问题啊 
<Guest7572> 看毛片。。。
<mmfei> 但是还是没window和mac的好
<Guest7572> 开玩笑  哈哈
<mmfei> 大型游戏不支持
<AsuraLe> mmfei:linux支持大型的
<mmfei> 好。。。。
<mmfei> wow?
<mmfei> 网游呢？
<AsuraLe> mmfei:而且Linux有大量自己的游戏～比windows的好——我指的是剧情和资源消耗
<mmfei> qq游戏呢？
<AsuraLe> mmfei:wow是必然支持的
<AsuraLe> mmfei:qq游戏不属于大型的
<Guest7572> 。。。。
<mmfei> 额。。。我不玩游戏的
<mmfei> 我说的估计都是比较流行的游戏了
<AsuraLe> 但是我对一般的游戏都没啥兴趣，我觉得现在值得一玩的游戏也就暴雪、EA这一类的
<mmfei> 玩游戏我的笔记本发热不是一般的大。。。所以觉得不是用来玩的
<Guest7572> 恩  对阿  
<Guest7572> 笔记本散热不好 
<mmfei> windows没那么夸张的发热
<mmfei> t60p t43p x220i  这三个都是发热大
<mmfei> acer的也是一样
<Guest7572> 你说的是啥？？
<Guest7572> t60p t43p  x220i  
<mmfei> 就上面四个笔记本。。。都不适合用linux玩游戏
<AsuraLe> step2by:切换输入法是有个工具控制的，你怎么输的中文？
<Guest7572> lenove  B460
<mmfei>  t60p t43p  x220  是笔记本
<Guest7572> 可以么
<mmfei> im-switch
<mmfei>  im-switch   切换默认的输入法
<AsuraLe> mmfei:笔记本夏天都最好不要玩游戏
<Guest7572> 恩  同意 
<mmfei> 恩。。我不怎么玩。。。
<mmfei> 没时间玩游戏
<step2by> ctrl 空格啊
<AsuraLe> 除非加散热架
<Guest7572> 我跟你们混吧   我啥也不会
<AsuraLe> step2by:这就是输入法控制啊 
<step2by> 是啊 按了切换不了
<AsuraLe> step2by:你只能输中文？
<step2by> 只能输英文
<AsuraLe> step2by:哦，你现在用的啥系统？
<Guest7572> mmfei   AsuraLe   我跟你们混吧
<mmfei> 散热架没用。。。。。。。。t43p,t60p玩cs  发热到90度，太夸张了
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:随便～～～虽然我们也不是高手～
<mmfei> 怎么混哦。。。。。
<step2by> 我XP 虚拟机装的ubuntu 11.04
<mmfei> 这里高手很多
<AsuraLe> step2by:你看panel那是不是有个小键盘？
<Guest7572> 没事   你们比我有本事  就是牛x
<mmfei> 下班闪了
<mmfei> 88
<AsuraLe> mmfei:88～
<Guest7572> 8888
<step2by> 额 我第一次用ubuntu 不懂什么是panel啊？
<AsuraLe> step2by:就是顶上那一条
<AsuraLe> step2by:那种条条就是panel
<Guest7572> 对了  电脑安装了ubuntu后  在换成windows麻烦吗
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:linux 和windows 的文件格式不一样，你认为呢？
<step2by> 哦 是不是显示时间那
<AsuraLe> step2by:就是那一片里～
<Guest7572> 哦   
<step2by> 好像没有啊 
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:建议你坚持linux，虽然你周围的人都是windows
<AsuraLe> step2by:没有？
<Guest7572> 恩  我现在是在vm里用都 
<step2by> 是啊 就是和windows下一样的小键盘图标吧 没有啊
<Guest7572> 我准备换成linux  
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:刚开始的时候有些难受，一旦熟悉点了，会发现比windows舒服多了，你是学生么？
<Guest7572> 对了  这里能用auto CAD   和soliworks吗
<Guest7572> 恩 是都 
<Guest7572> 是的
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:不能，对于这些linux有他自己的工具～
<Guest7572> 哦  
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:在学校的话，你们学校用什么上网？
<AsuraLe> step2by:你开软件中心
<Guest7572> 移动wlan  
<Guest7572> 黑死了 
<Guest7572> 不过  马上就毕业了  准备奋斗了 
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:哦，你们学校没提供什么有线一类的啊～
<Guest7572> 有  让联通占了  
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:要用专门的客户端的？还是直接pppoe拨号的？
<Guest7572> 必须买联通卡  在开服务  在开寝室都端口  就上了 
<Guest7572> ppoe
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:那你还是继续移动wlan吧，那种要客户端的在linux下面上网很麻烦
<Guest7572> 恩  是阿  我一直用的是移动wlan 
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:因为他们一般没做原声的Linux客户端，所以你不好找客户端，就不容易上网～
<Guest7572> 恩  晓的
<Guest7572> 怎么加入这个频道
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:其他的那就没太大问题，我现在就很喜欢在Linux里
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:你现在怎么加的?
<Guest7572> 我现在还是游客呢 
<Guest7572> 我就是进去都  
<Guest7572> Guest
<Administrator_> 我掉了？
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:你可以下一个irc客户端，ubuntu下我认为对于新手来说最好用的还是kvirc
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:你自己换个名字就好了～～
<Guest7572> 我在那个中心里下载安装了 xchat
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:/ nick username
<Guest7572> ubuntu中心
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:我觉得你换kvirc好一些
<Guest7572> 哦  我在现在个试试
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:xchat很简洁，但是我觉得不太适合新人用～ 因为gui的功能比较少～
<Guest7572> 是不是下载KVIrc 4阿 
<Guest7572> 好了  正下载呢
<csslayer> 用quassel的路过。
<Guest7572> 感觉这些软件  都能上这个里阿 
<AsuraLe> csslayer:quassel我也用过，因为我现在不会什么，quassel我感觉还不够资格～
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:是的
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:装好了你点开，按着那个设就好了
<Guest7572> 恩 
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:然后到了让你连服务器那里，你直接选ubuntu的地球，点开后下面有个freenode
<Guest7572> 这个好像是 /join #ubuntucn
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:图形化的就不用那么麻烦，可以偷懒～
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:要先连接服务器啊，你下好了？
<Guest7572> 哦  我现在网速  太垃圾了  才下载10%
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:没事，慢慢来，不着急～
<Guest7572> 恩  等回家了  我准备把我机子换成ubuntu  告别windows和QQ
<JuncoJet>   Linux下有没PhontoShop一样的多图层处理软件？
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:有，强大gimp
<Guest7572> 有都 哦
<gfrog_> JuncoJet: gimp不是？
<Guest7572> 有的哦
<JuncoJet> GIMP 不会用，而且貌似没多图层把？
<AsuraLe> gfrog_:是的，非常强大，比Ps还强大
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:和ps一样的，是多图层的
<gfrog_> AsuraLe: 我记得也是
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:建议你用英文版，因为中文版的翻译有点不对，滤镜那边翻译的有点不一样
<csslayer> gimp，krita，mypaint
<Guest7572> 那估计就悲剧了
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:要教材不？加我msn我可以传你两本
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:什么悲剧了？
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 没msn= =！ IRC传好了
<Guest7572> 英文阿  偶都英文不好
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:irc怎么传？不会～
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:你要是没用过什么制图软件就无所谓
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 你什么客户端的？我这只要点名字 右键发送文件就能发了
<Guest7572> 问题用过   cad   啥都 
<AsuraLe> 谁知道怎么irc给别人传文件？
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:一般来说也有中文版，菜单什么的你应该看得懂啊 ～
<AsuraLe> x-www-browser 这是TMD虾米浏览器？
<JuncoJet>  只要谁告诉我GIMP的图层在哪选择的就好，其他貌似没啥问题
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:右边
<JuncoJet> 改不会是 在 图层-》堆寨 里把？
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:什么history那一堆里，你点嘛，
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:和ps一样放在通道那一块的
<AsuraLe> 我现在都直接enlish，练英语
<Guest7572> 帅气阿 
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 我知道了，我的工具栏都隐藏了  难怪不会用……
<Guest7572> 我英语  不好
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 开出来就好了
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:。。。。
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:强制练习一个月就好了
<Guest7572> 恩  好  不会说  咋弄
<Cherrot> 刚才集体断线了？
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:不会说？看原声电影跟着念台词～～～ irc那么多英文频道，跑去跟他们聊天去
<caleb-> Guest7572: export LC_ALL=C
<AsuraLe> Cherrot:我好像密友
<JuncoJet> 大家的Linux温度都高不高？求降温的方法
<AsuraLe> Cherrot:我没断，但是4点过的时候好像是断了下～
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 我刚才断线了 然后突然看到好多人同时上线了
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:不高～～
<AsuraLe> tenzu在不在？
<Guest7572> 呵呵  刚上都时候就去了  说了半天  我迷糊了
<AsuraLe> 谁知道openbox的菜单改了怎么看起没起效果？
<JuncoJet> 我的Linux温度好高，而且以前以为是开太多3D的功能，所以后来装XUBUNTU，温度还是高
<JuncoJet> 我的Linux温度好高，以前以为是开太多3D的功能，所以后来装XUBUNTU，温度还是高
<caleb-> AsuraLe: restart openbox
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:xubuntu是啥桌面？
<alpha080> Xfce
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: xfce桌面
<AsuraLe> caleb-:我现在在openbox的桌面下，不是得logout and in ?
<Guest7572> 悲剧才下26%
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<caleb-> 有人下 windows 8 没？
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:你换个openbox看看呢？
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:或者lxde
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 一样 温度不降
<AsuraLe> caleb-:我决定抛弃windows，彻底投靠linux了
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: cpu温度并不高，但是主板貌似挺高的
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:你啥配置？
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:笔记本？还是什么？
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: Atom处理器，XP下几乎不发热
<gfrog_> roylez_: 蛋蛋同学已经回家啦
<roylez_> gfrog_: .
<roylez_> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<roylez_> 589 packets transmitted, 418 received, 29% packet loss, time 651331ms
<Guest7572> 。。。
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:atom是干嘛用的处理器？
<JuncoJet> acpitz-virtual-0
<JuncoJet> Adapter: Virtual device
<JuncoJet> temp1:       +65.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)        
<AsuraLe> caleb-:你会不会openbox把控制台嵌入到桌面里？
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: Atom 45nm低功耗CPU，主要是用于上网本
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 功耗2.5w
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 不知道 openbox 能不能把軟件開在 root window
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:哦，知道了，你用openbox～
<AsuraLe> caleb-:root window?
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 可以試試 evilvte -r
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 如果成功就是有支持
<AsuraLe> caleb-:http://stesen.wikidot.com/openbox
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OpenBox的配置教程(v0.6) - stesen
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: OpenBox我用过，温度不降
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe:你帮我看看他这个是怎么弄的～～～
<chenshaoju> !time
 * oink_JmtGE 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 16 日 星期五 19:35:55
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 我對 openbox 沒興趣，你自己試
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: icewm  fluxbox我也用过
<Guest7572> Openbox是干啥呢
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:就是纯的openbox的那个桌面，一出来啥也没有的
<step2by> 有什么闲聊的英文频道 跑到技术频道被无视。。
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:linux耗资源比windows明显少的啊
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 少的只是内存，但CPU比XP厉害……
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: Linux开机 占110M内存
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:我这里没有，我cpu一般不超过5%
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:你看下启动项里都有什么
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:只有弄的东西多了会突然上去一下～
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:我在unity下面会觉得明显的资源消耗～～换lxde就会明显感觉资源消耗少了很多
<Evanescence> 怎么让普通用户也能挂在分区啊？
<Evanescence> 系统说非要root才能挂载
<alpha080> Man sudo
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:普通用户可以sudo的嘛～
<Guest7572> 有没像yy一样 都语音聊天工具吗
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:应该有～～～
<Guest7572> = =
<Cherrot> Guest7572: Skype
<alpha080> Edit your fstab
<JuncoJet> Evanescence: 或者gtsu gtsudo
<Guest7572> 哦 
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我sudo挂在了后，那个额/media下的dir是属于root权限的不能文件操作啊，还是要sudo操作，多麻烦
<Guest7572> 用那个ubuntu中心下载安装东西简单阿  
<Cherrot> Guest7572: skype不比yy猛多了
<Evanescence> alpha080: 我是usb挂在
<alpha080> You can su -
<Guest7572> 恩恩  
<JuncoJet> Evanescence: 误  或者gksu gksudo
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:应该普通权限也是可以的～～～我的usb插上就自动挂在的啊～
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 我试试
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你那是在gnome下，我awesome下不加载有些东西的，所以是手动挂载
<AsuraLe> Guest7572::-)～～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我在openbox也是～～
<JuncoJet> Evanescence: 一般你只要把文件管理器 gksu 就可以了，挂载可以文件管理器自动完成
<Evanescence> alpha080: 问一下，把普通用户通过visudo添加到root可不可以？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我在openbox也是自动挂在～
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 好办法
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不清楚了，我打开nautilus，说时候not authorized
<JuncoJet>  我在想怎么把自己的账户升级成root，这样可以像XP一样随便用了
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:那你直接进root算了
<Cherrot> JuncoJet: 直接用root不来的方便
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:linux的root账户是有些东西root特有的～而且root还不能改名
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 直接root登录就好
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: root的用户目录会产生一些问题的，wine也不能用
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:其实一般没必要root
<Evanescence> 不过root的tab不全貌似没有普通用户的完善啊，比如文件开头的大小写，root不补全
<Evanescence> 表示使用root很多不便，功能底下
<Guest7572> 这个KVIrc有多大  杂下载这么慢
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:我已经放弃在linux下win了～
<JuncoJet> 但貌似只要root可以在Linux里挂在XP下的注册表，普通用户都显示没有权限
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:大小写错了他就不补～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:root本来就是拿来配置用的
<JuncoJet> 但貌似只有root可以在Linux里挂在XP下的注册表，普通用户都显示没有权限
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 本来有的好功能它root为什么没有呢？难道root就不需要tab？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:可以tab的啊
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我的不行，刚才按了好几回都没反应
<JuncoJet> 找到SUDO的源码 是不是普通程序也能提升到root权限？？我有个邪恶的想法
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你试试大小写分别的补全
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 不会只有你想到的
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 黑客可定也想到的
<Evanescence> 要做人家早干了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:有两种情况，一个是你大小写不对
<Guest7572> 现下了  用kvirc上
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 额，算了，不计较了，我需要重启，等会儿回来，各为继续菊花
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:还有一个是这个字母后面有多个不同的字母，就没法匹配了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:你可以连续双击tab
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:他就会显示出所有匹配的，太多了会提问
<AsuraLe> Guest7572:你换了？还没换的嘛
<AsuraLe> Guest97610:你换个昵称，你用的那个昵称有人在服务器注册过了
<Guest97610> 不知道怎么换  
<Guest97610> 。。。。
<Guest97610> 我在kvirc里怎么找不到这个服务器
<AsuraLe> Guest97610:点一黑一白的面具那个
<AsuraLe> Guest97610:有个Other
<AsuraLe> 点一下，在里面输入新的，点确定
<Guest97610> 找不到 阿
<AsuraLe> Guest97610:顶上，在插头那里，
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe:榔头和螺丝刀的左边
<Guest97610> 没吧  。。。。
<AsuraLe> Guest97610:那你点向明信片一个的那个图标
<AsuraLe> Guest97610:在里面改了断开再重新连接一下
<JuncoJet> http://t.qq.com/p/t/88558111537014
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 腾讯微博_你的心声，世界的回声
<JuncoJet>   为啥 我的电脑会烫呢，传感器获取的温度都很低 PU 63 硬盘 49， 155个进程，占366676内存 没道理电脑会狠烫
<JuncoJet> CPU 63
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:你笔记本的散热可能没对～
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 但XP下根本就不热…… 还有 Linux下传感器获取的温度貌似有问题
<tenzu> adam8157: ??
<adam8157> tenzu: ??
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:恩～～～传感器获取的温度是靠近主板一侧的温度
<tenzu> adam8157: 修改过的rainbow能不能发给我?
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 我重启看看BIOS上显示的温度
<adam8157> tenzu: 能, 我稍微改下
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:是的，你重启后不进系统温度高不呢？
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯嗯
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu联网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345394 我用pppoe拨号上网，但是开机后连接后一会而就会掉线，然后用pon dsl-provider 不能连接，只能用pppoeconf 怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2011-09-16 20:09 
<Guest97610> 我在kvirc里选freenode  
<Guest97610> 对不
<AsuraLe> Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed 这是虾米错误？
<AsuraLe> 是的
<AsuraLe> tenzu:来帮我看看这错误是虾米
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 我是码盲,你做好心理准备
<AsuraLe> tenzu:(tilda:7720): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed 
 * adam8157 
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 从没见过
<AsuraLe> @@~
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 有没CPU降频软件？
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:linux的？不知道
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 恩，我XP下 硬盘 47都，CPU 57度
<adam8157> 试试a
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: Linux下 硬盘温度明显比XP要高出好多
<AsuraLe> tenzu:你知道怎么把控制台嵌入到桌面不？
<tolbkni> JuncoJet: ACPI没用？
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:你是不是没有swap分区？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 没折腾过,最简单的办法是用awesome
<AsuraLe> tenzu:那是什么东西？
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 有swap
<tolbkni> AsuraLe: 有终端软件的
<tolbkni> AsuraLe: 不少外壳都可以
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet:怎么会硬盘读写那么厉害？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 类似openbox的物体
<AsuraLe> tolbkni:openbox下怎么弄？
<AsuraLe> tenzu:openbox下怎么把桌面嵌入进去？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 这个真不会
<tolbkni> AsuraLe: linuxtoy.org上有介绍过
<tolbkni> AsuraLe: 我翻翻看
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: Openbox只是窗口管理器 要桌面需要装其他东西
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 如果喜欢精简的话 fluxbox比openbox好用
<AsuraLe> http://stesen.wikidot.com/openbox  谁帮我看看这个里面说的方法在unbuntu下怎么弄
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OpenBox的配置教程(v0.6) - stesen
<tolbkni> AsuraLe: 基于 GTK+ 的又一款叫 Tilda，稍稍配置下就能嵌入桌面
<AsuraLe> tolbkni:刚才试肋，一弄就报错，等下，我好像有个什么东西没开，我把那个弄开再看看～
<adam8157> 试试看好不好使
<tolbkni> adam8157: 好使好使鸟
<tenzu> 看着不错
 * adam8157 等等我加加颜色, 为了改个脚本, 在研究perl的传参...
<chenshaoju> 为什嘛是彩色的……
<tolbkni> chenshaoju: 因为好玩……
<JuncoJet> 擦，我的硬盘温度降不下来……
<JuncoJet> CPU倒是降到55度了
<tenzu> this is the English version
<adam8157> 加了两种颜色 再试试看 english version
<tenzu> adam8157: congratulations
<tolbkni> tenzu: 英语版本的按单词来
<tolbkni> adam8157: 去掉黄色，太难受了
<tenzu> tolbkni: 我不清楚按什么来
<tolbkni> 今天人不多啊
<adam8157> 空格直接略过颜色的处理
<adam8157> 空格直接略过颜色的处理 刚 才 忘了 加 空格.
<adam8157> 蓝色和绿色不好 去掉
<tenzu> adam8157: 都留下吧...哥
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 如果是对着,某人说,不是连冒号都是彩色的?
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯嗯, 可以只彩色化冒号后头的, 避免没有提醒
<adam8157> 但是有人不用冒号...
<tenzu> adam8157: 我看还是不要了,会跟/hilight冲突,导致看不清
<tolbkni> /hilight
<mofaph> 控制台下如何禁止光标闪烁？谢谢
<forfun> fvwmer……
<happyaron> 谁说的root不能改名？
<happyaron> root随便改啊
<happyaron> 还能出来好几个root呢
<iGoogle> 还能出来好几个root呢
<AsuraLe> 我记得以前什么地方说的最高权限的那个root是不能改名的
<iGoogle> 哈皮，有好玩的？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 乖，来Perl
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神,mac里不能用你那个脚本了,肿么办?
<happyaron> AsuraLe: 别听他瞎扯
<happyaron> uid=0就行
<iGoogle> 那是剪贴板命令不同。 tenzu
<AsuraLe> happyaron:哦，那以后多像你学习～～～
<happyaron> iGoogle: 没啥
<happyaron> AsuraLe: 找ee学习
<iGoogle> cli可复制文字嘛
<tenzu> iGoogle: xsel就装不了
<happyaron> AsuraLe: 或者找 adam8157 
<AsuraLe> happyaron:urxvt的配置文件在哪里？
<happyaron> AsuraLe: 还有 roylez_ 
<adam8157> tenzu: iGoogle http://pastebin.com/tu6pCJsw
<iGoogle> tenzu: 想得到嘛
<happyaron> AsuraLe: 我用gnome-terminal
<AsuraLe> 哦 ～
<happyaron> AsuraLe: ee是神，adam是kernel hacker，roylez是主席
<happyaron> 我是打酱油的
<adam8157> 介个脚本改好了 perl 看起来挺简单的嘛
<adam8157> iGoogle: 其实是照着你的改的
<iGoogle> 哈皮。你别谦虚，这店就是你们两开的。夫妻店。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你的最新的在哪里? 我看看有没有可以榨油的
<AsuraLe> happyaron:哦，知道了，我新学习呢～～～还没弄明白linux
<adam8157> iGoogle: +1
<iGoogle> 改irssi哦。那支持下。给疼猪用。
<adam8157> happyaron: 明天要演讲么?
<happyaron> adam8157: 要的。。。
<tenzu> hoho~~
<adam8157> happyaron: 几点开始啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 不知。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你的最新的交出来
<adam8157> happyaron: 有妹子 自己就啥也不管啊
<iGoogle> 最近的，改了2行。在git
<happyaron> adam8157: 她似乎也不大清楚。。。
<adam8157> happyaron 这几天呆了的
<iGoogle> 结交gdk高手。介绍几个来。
<iGoogle> 结交gdk高手。介绍几个来。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 为毛是两个两个的?
<adam8157> 结交gdk高手。介绍几个来
<adam8157> 我的好看些, ee啥颜色都要, 不好的
<iGoogle> 有人说彩色才杂了。就改了一个长度
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你的看不清阿
<tenzu> 我觉得还是+c比较好...
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我这儿听清楚..
<adam8157> tenzu: +c是啥
<tenzu> adam8157: 禁用彩色
<adam8157> ...
<iGoogle> 过年后再说。
<iGoogle> 过年，我们要刷屏
 * gfrog_ 不得不吐槽一下yum了，非常不给力啊
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你的都是粗体的?
<iGoogle> 前面加一个^B
<adam8157> 这是细体?
<iGoogle> 是阿
<iGoogle> opera的css，我发的也都是粗体
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/172712
<tenzu> 看不出来粗细
<iGoogle> lerosua: 看最简单的画屏幕。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=345396 几行代码。
<adam8157> 这就是粗体了?
<iGoogle> 你的不是
<iGoogle> 估计被css阻挡了。
<metbsd> 有人用htc inspire 4g吗
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我加了啊
<adam8157> ...
<iGoogle> opera的高级css
<tenzu> 打倒opera
<iGoogle> lol
 * adam8157 终端下字体都一样 粗个头啊 换回去 不用
<iGoogle> 9494
<Hoxily> 这才是粗体?
<iGoogle> Hoxily: goood
<Hoxily> 这样子有下划线?
<iGoogle> 那估计 adam8157 加错了。
<Hoxily> firefox的chatzilla插件,设置格式很方便的.
<iGoogle> 那插件丑。
<Hoxily> 在输入框首先打上%号就会有提示了.
<adam8157> perl啊 不了解的完全看不懂 不像别的语言 不会也大概看得懂...
<iGoogle> Hoxily: http://imagebin.org/172713
 * tenzu 觉得perl超烂超难学
<metbsd> 智能手机哪款好啊，现在纠结HTC SAMSUNG
<iGoogle> 容易写
<happyaron> tenzu: 如果觉得频道里彩色太多烦了，可以 /mode #ubuntu-cn +c
<tusooa> tenzu: perl很好学
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<happyaron> tenzu: 想要彩色了，就把+c变成-c
<tusooa> happyaron: 哪里有颜色的额。吾这里都看不到
<tenzu> happyaron: 我很好奇是谁开的
<iGoogle> 为啥是-c倒是有彩色。
<tenzu> tusooa
<iGoogle> 你不是说薇菜开的嘛
<tenzu> iGoogle: 当时我不在场
<iGoogle> 那是kk家伙开的
<iGoogle> 那天偶尔看到bot带颜色
<adam8157> 被ee看到之后 频道就乱了
 * tenzu 同意小悟空的说法
<adam8157> 这么多红色...
<iGoogle> 我只是贡献一个脚本。不是我搞乱的。
<adam8157> 我纯是研究脚本 测试完了 以后少发
<AsuraLe> ^_^，我终于弄出来了
 * tusooa 表示除了nick color就没看见颜色
<iGoogle> tusooa: 啥客户端
<tusooa> iGoogle: erc
 * AsuraLe 幸亏kvirc可以关闭颜色，我没受到影响
<iGoogle> 可惜只支持16色。要是256色，我就把图片发上来。
<iGoogle> 字符图片刷屏
<tusooa> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=345396 这啥
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<tusooa> iGoogle: 都看不到颜色。除了nick color
<iGoogle> tusooa: gtk2-perl
<adam8157> tusooa: erc 太不给力
<tusooa> iGoogle: 那图太小。。。没明白啥意思
<iGoogle> 直接画root桌面，把root当pixmap画
<iGoogle> 有文字说明嘛
<void1> 这里支持颜色了？
<iGoogle> 画的pixmap缓冲
<tusooa> 莫非xmu.edu那践兔portage都被功-夫-网了？？？
<void1> 02用颜色很无聊啊
<chenshaoju> <color=red>123</color>
<chenshaoju> ....
<tusooa> ● gfw sudo emerge --sync #慢得要死。
<tusooa> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/ERC_%28IRC_%E5%AE%A2%E6%88%B7%E7%AB%AF%29
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ERC (IRC 客户端) - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<iGoogle> tusooa: 要效果，就用gui
<tusooa> ...
<iGoogle> 下次改一个pango的irc出来
<adam8157> iGoogle: 通用才是王道
<tusooa> ● gfw sudo SYNC='rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage' emerge --sync
 * tenzu 支持小悟空打倒神
<iGoogle> adam8157: 那是。我的脚本就通用。
<tusooa> 只好暂时这样
<adam8157> tusooa: :)
<iGoogle> 乖。疼猪最近咋这样。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 没xsel就不能用还通用?
<iGoogle> 可以。
<tenzu> 你骗人
<iGoogle> 只是我懒调用clip的模块。
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 其实也是几句而已
<tenzu> 反正我这儿就是不能用,哼哼
<iGoogle> 你要是不乱打到了。我就给你改mac可用的。
<iGoogle> 通用clip模块
<tusooa> app-admin/makepasswd/ #到这里卡住了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那我不打倒了
<iGoogle> 考察几天
<tenzu> ...
<iGoogle> 你变脸很快的。
<iGoogle> $_= $clip -> wait_for_text,"primary";
<iGoogle> 其实就几句
<tenzu> 完全看不懂
<iGoogle> 剪贴板，等待primary主剪贴板的内容嘛
<iGoogle> 获取
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge-webrsync
<tusooa> 这样吧
<tusooa> iGoogle: wait_for_text后边能直接加逗号？？
<tusooa>  :em20 
<iGoogle> 当然可以
<iGoogle> 改完了。测试下。
<tusooa> 那意思就成 $_= ($clip -> wait_for_text),"primary";
<iGoogle> set_text 居然不对。
<tusooa> 直接成primary了？？
<AsuraLe> 不退出的话怎么重启openbox桌面系统？
<iGoogle> 临时可切换剪贴板。就这样写的
<iGoogle> oops
<tusooa> iGoogle: 那是咋个运算顺序
<iGoogle> . set不对。nnnnd
<tusooa> iGoogle: 说下呗。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 这个clip也是通用模块啊?
<iGoogle> 说啥
<iGoogle> 通用。gtk
<tusooa> iGoogle: 那->wait_for_text,"primary"
<iGoogle> 传的参数。
<tenzu_> ...
<tenzu> 竟然掉了
<linsux> htc？
<tenzu> 火腿肠
<pocoyo> tenzu: .
<tenzu> pocoyo: yo
<step2by> 有人看过linux这些事儿么？
<iGoogle> 死了。反正不set。 tenzu 你完蛋了。
<tusooa> 那可以去看笨兔故事
<iGoogle> 那可以去看笨兔故
<tenzu> iGoogle: 啥?
<iGoogle> 复制到剪贴板，通不过。你继续老的吧。
<tusooa> iGoogle: "那可"二字有加粗？？咋搞的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 555
<iGoogle> 那是反白。
<iGoogle> 本来30秒搞定的。 tenzu 你rp不好阿。
<tusooa> .
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你说的30秒折算成地球时间是500年么?
<iGoogle> tusooa: 你接这事情？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 估计是。
<iGoogle> lol
 * tenzu 打倒EE
<pocoyo> step2by: 看过
 * pocoyo 死EE昨天不给我解封啊。
<step2by> 如何？
<Pwnna> ,
<tusooa> 每次都是在makepasswd上停住
<iGoogle> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/88221 tusooa 你去试试。最后1句。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你看，你个家伙。变这么快。
<mofaph> 哈哈，终于知道怎样在控制台下禁止光标闪烁了。可以在 shell 中输入 echo -e '\033[?17;0;64c'。更多可以看 Linux 源码目录下的 Documentation/VGA-softcursor.txt
<pocoyo> step2by: 怎么还有通知发？ 挺好看。
<pocoyo> tusooa: 用的哪个发行版？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 因为你骗我
<tusooa> pocoyo: 践兔
<iGoogle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690820/
<iGoogle> 好吧。我不改了。 tenzu 
<tenzu> iGoogle: 哼哼,自己挖个坑,填不上了
<step2by> 刚来irc 是不是通知发一次就OK ？ 我太懂irc的规则。。。
<pocoyo> tusooa: 今天想硬盘装11.10的没有成功。以前10.04的到成功了
<iGoogle> 你看，你个家伙。变这么快
<pocoyo> step2by: 不用发通知吧。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 反白的字太难看
<tusooa> [receiver] io timeout after 180 seconds -- exiting
<tusooa> rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(140) [receiver=3.0.8]
<step2by> 哦 好像大家都不太喜欢被发
<iGoogle> 哦 好像大家都不太喜欢被
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 怎么有点粗体效果？
<pocoyo> step2by: 还得打开另一个窗口查看。多不方便。
<iGoogle> 蓝色药丸。不理你的。你这家伙乱骂人。
<step2by> 哦 我用的xchat都是一个窗口的。。
<AsuraLe> tenzu:我弄好了～～～
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 小气
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 恭喜
<mofaph> 普通用户能不能在控制台中修改键盘布局？
<AsuraLe> tenzu:纠结啊 ～～～～
<AsuraLe> tenzu:原来urxvt需要 xrmd加载配置～～～～～而且最早的那个帖子里的配置有问题
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 主席的那个配置?
<AsuraLe> tenzu:不是，我最早找到的一个帖子，讲openbox配置的，
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 我都是随便弄弄,能用就行了
<AsuraLe> tenzu:一个是urxvt的配置错了，还有一个是openbox的application设置的地方错了
<AsuraLe> tenzu:不过我发现把控制台嵌入到桌面确实很不错啊 
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 好像我弄过,不实用
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 看电视的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345406 一直用PPS看电视的，下载了一个PPSfor linux可是，只能看视频，不能看电视频道 你们谁知道什么好用的linux下的电视软件， 推荐下呗 统计信息: 发表于 由 kifine — 2011-09-16 22:20 
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 除了terminator就是浏览器,总得最大化,基本见不到桌面
<AsuraLe> tenzu:你干嘛非要把terminator弄那么大？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 因为要开irssi嘛
<AsuraLe> tenzu:那也不用弄那么大吧？
<AsuraLe> tenzu:你的屏幕很小？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 1280*1024
<AsuraLe> tenzu:台式？笔记本？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 台式机
<AsuraLe> tenzu:那么大的屏幕都不够你用？
<AsuraLe> tenzu:20寸了啊～～
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 19寸,不过我的arch是在虚拟机里
<AsuraLe> 哦，那就没办法了～～`
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 不过在mac里不需要全屏
<AsuraLe> 你是mac？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 在家用mac
<AsuraLe> tenzu:@@～～有钱淫～～～我也想有mac～～～
<AsuraLe> 不过irssi是干嘛用的？
<chenshaoju> 用过几分钟MAC，可能是调教不佳，总是死。
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 开irc用的啊
<AsuraLe> tenzu:哦，好吧～～～～表示命令完全么学会～～～～
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 用起来很简单
<AsuraLe> tenzu:等我把Linux用顺了像你学习更多的那些～
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 只不过是terminal里的irc软件而已,不难
<link307> 唉～刚急急忙忙跑去学校的打印店打印个文档，结果……M$ Word竟然识不了.odt文档，害得我又冒雨跑回来转成.doc。
<tusooa> .
<wxp1> .......
<wxp1> 有用gentoo的没？
<wxp1> ati x1400 移动显卡如何编译内核？
<centerpoint> centos的安装界面,可以输入类似 linux ks=xxx ip=xxx 的参数,这个文档在哪里可以找到,我小菜,大家帮忙.
<MeaCulpa> wxp1: gentoo wiki可有
<centerpoint> centos的安装界面,可以输入类似 linux ks=xxx ip=xxx 的参数,这个文档在哪里可以找到,我小菜,大家帮忙.英文好的帮忙搜下?
<mofaph> 还是找不到*普通用户*在控制台修改键盘布局的资料？
<AsuraLe> 在控制台修改键盘布局？
<mofaph> AsuraLe: 是的
<AsuraLe> 难道你键盘选错了？
<mofaph> AsuraLe: 是普通用户，没有管理员权限
<mofaph> AsuraLe: 我想把 Ctrl 和 Alt 互换
<AsuraLe> mofaph:你是新装的ubuntu？
<mofaph> AsuraLe: 不是，我的是 10.04，用了很久了
<AsuraLe> mofaph:～/下面没有配置文件么？按理说应该有的啊～
<mofaph> AsuraLe: 如果有管理员，我可以通过 loadkeys 实现
<AsuraLe> mofaph:普通用户就不行么？一般这样的事情，对于普通用户应该有一个配置文件的啊 
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: 普通用户也能dumpkeys+loadkeys
<mofaph> Jagdwurst: 我使用 loadkeys ~/.keymap,但是终端提示的结果是 Permission deny
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: 那别的方法也肯定一样
<mofaph> Jagdwurst: 有没有方法可以像 X 一样，可以让普通用户修改键盘布局。
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: 龌龊一点的用suid
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: 或者改kbd对应的代码
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: 或者放弃折腾
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: 我相信你的键盘肯定没质量问题
<Jagdwurst> 如果只是在某个软件里要交换 ctrl 和 alt, 在那个软件里设置就行了
<mofaph> Jagdwurst: 我想将 Ctrl 和 Alt 互换，把 Backspace 和 Caps_Lock 也互换
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: 给个理由先
<mofaph> Jagdwurst: 在 X 下可以用 xmodmap 做到，但是用 loadkeys 在控制台不能做到
<mofaph> Jagdwurst: 那样用起来很舒服
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: 曾经可以，之后没折腾过
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: 为什么不在系统里换, 如果是pc的话
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=172425
<mofaph> Jagdwurst: 怎么在系统里换，什么意思？
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 172425 in kbd "kernel - consistent "KDGKBSENT" messages on login" [Medium,Closed: rawhide]
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: 有人觉得普通用户换键盘不安全
<yxcycn> ÔõôÔÚÎҵĻú×ÓÉÏKDE×ÜÊÇ¿¨ËÀ°¡£¬ÄÇÖÖctrl+alt+f1¶¼Çв»¹ýÈ¥µÄ
<^k^> yxcycn:say 怎么在我的机子上KDE总是卡死啊，那种ctrl+alt+f1都切不过去的 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<mofaph> Jagdwurst: 我在 loadkeys 的手册页的 WARNING 里也看到过这样的理由
<yxcycn> 怎么在我的机子上KDE总是卡死啊，那种ctrl+alt+f1都切不过去的
<mofaph> Jagdwurst: 只要对 /dev/console 有读权限的用户，都可以修改键盘。而在 console 修改的话，对所有的虚拟 console 都是有效的
<adam8157> Just a test. 纯测试.
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: 既然是 pc, 那么权限随自己改不就行了　？
<Jagdwurst> mofaph: 而且可以改整个系统的keymap
<tenzu> 为啥会掉线呢?
<yxcycn> 网络不稳
<mofaph> Jagdwurst: 有没有可能让调用 loadkeys 的程序使用 [ "$id -u" = 0 ] && [ "$id -u" = 1000 ] 这样的检查？
<mofaph> Jagdwurst: 而且，我的机器可能会有其他的用户登录
<mofaph> Jagdwurst: 我还是不太明白控制台下修改键盘布局的原理
<ofan> mofaph: 实际上是改X的键盘映射
<pityonline> 为啥我的 mlnet 是宽带直连还都是 low id 呢？
<jiahui> hello，大家好
<jiahui> 问大家一个问题
<jiahui> 就是我的ubuntu面板上的网络图标消失了，怎么恢复啊？
<jiahui> 有谁知道吗？
<yxcycn> 不知道唉
<wxp1> ati x1400 显卡没有驱动么？
<jiahui> :'(
<AsuraLe> ??
<jiahui> 有谁知道吗？
<AsuraLe> 知道什么？
<yxcycn> A卡总是很悲剧
<wxp1> 真的没有啊！！！、
<wxp1> 爱。。。。。。
<yxcycn> 以后换电脑的时候换N卡或I卡的吧
<wxp1> 当时就想到了，可是没想到这么严重！对于桌面一张显卡太重要了，现在悲剧了
<AsuraLe> I卡是什么？
<yxcycn> 试过开源驱动了没？
<AsuraLe> A卡其实还好啊 ～
<yxcycn> intel集成显卡
<AsuraLe> 哦～
<mofaph> ofan: 我说的是 console
<wxp1> youku看视频全屏都卡，现在不是用什么驱动的问题，而是根本没有驱动可用
<yxcycn> 但是A卡在linux下会很悲剧
<wxp1> 现在升级内核后视频问题才解决了
<cike> 有人用xmodmap绑定组合快捷键么？
<mofaph> cike: 快捷键组合？
<cike> mofaph: 比如说C-l之类的
<pityonline> 为啥我的 mlnet 是宽带直连还都是 low id 呢？
<mofaph> cike: 不明白你想干什么
<wxp1> pityonline: 常有的事情，我win下好几年都是这样
<pityonline> wxp1: 以前我在路由器上用 mlnet 时做了端口映射是可以 high id
<yxcycn> 除非是端口映射或直接获得公网ip，否则都是low id
<wxp1> pityonline: 唉 ，现在不太关心啥高低id了，感觉速度都一样，没有啥大的变化 
<pityonline> wxp1: 速度很明显的
<pityonline> yxcycn: 我这是宽带直连的
<yxcycn> 电脑上直接adsl拨号就是high id
<wxp1>  pityonline:多大区别？
<yxcycn> 就是你不能和内网用户获得数据
<pityonline> yxcycn: 我这就一条线，没有内网
<pityonline> wxp1: 资源多的话可以满速
<wxp1> yxcycn: 拨号也是低id
<yxcycn> 说的是对方是low id的情况下
<yxcycn> 你就不能从对方那里获得数据
<yxcycn> 所以low id的速度会比较慢
<wxp1> 这个我知道啊，可能我下载的东西比较特殊吧，电骡从来都是开几天才下完一个文件，源太少，高低都一样
<yxcycn> 用原版就是慢，因为都是用的vc版
<wxp1> 无所为了，关键还是下的人太少
<yxcycn> 那就慢慢下呗，没办法
<yxcycn> 人家本来也没说自己是下载软件
<wxp1> 习惯了，反正几个小时和几天不太在乎，反正开着慢慢下吧，该干嘛就干嘛
<yxcycn> 反正不抢网速
<wxp1> 恩，自从用过迅雷和用上4m的网，就不这么想了
<wxp1> 抢的，电骡一开qq经常掉
<yxcycn> 我没什么感觉，比渣雷好多了
<yxcycn> 渣雷开了，几乎就不能浏览网页了
<tenzu> 测试testing
<wxp> 恩迅雷很流氓，其实，linux下很多东西都能比xp强很多，只是不爱那么干
<yxcycn> 嗯
<wxp> 下载器就是代表
<wxp> 早晚有一天迅雷会被黑吃黑，除非改变
<yxcycn> qq，360 迅雷 之类的全是一窝流氓
<yxcycn> 估计被tx吃掉
<wxp> 疼疼好长时间没见
<AsuraLe> 本来就是一窝流氓
<wxp> 我还以为来错频道了
<AsuraLe> xl还没有wget好用，说实在话～
<tenzu> wxp: 我每天都在
<wxp> 各有好处吧
<wxp> tenzhu：恩是啊，我太久没来了
<yxcycn> 但是有时候它可以下载死链
<adam8157> tenzu 出错了跟我反馈
<wxp> 太想念这里了，记得去年，也是这个时候，一天没睡觉折腾arch
<AsuraLe> adam8157:你们在测试什么？
<roylez_> adam8157: 死蛋蛋就是bug
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯嗯
<adam8157> roylez T_T
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席您还没就寝?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 这彩色脚本
<yxcycn> 哪里有啊
<AsuraLe> adam8157:你们还折腾那啊 
<roylez_> tenzu: 刚刚发了份简历，有人忽悠我去核电站...
<AsuraLe> adam8157:嘿嘿，你们折腾吧，我反正客户端关了颜色的，不会被影响
<yxcycn> 核电站?
<wxp> 太花了，彩色
<^k^> wxp:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我接手官网那个脚本的维护了 所以...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我们镇上要建核电站...
<AsuraLe> adam8157:哦，好吧，就让他们眼睛多花一段时间吧～
<tenzu> 当你去银行存取款或者用ATM时请不要忘记你领到的100块钱上的鲜红都是银行码农的鲜血染成的.
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席你要去当苦力搬铀235?
<roylez_> tenzu: 我貌似听到了global pay，也许听错。没事面试玩玩也可以
<adam8157> 不想待18摸可以来我们这儿啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 不去...
<yxcycn> 好危险的工作啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你们那里不能摸18下，不爽
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> yxcycn: 其实我有点当成是练习面试技巧...
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 有人说这是技术性论坛 - LinuxSir.Org
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事没，蛋蛋君？
<adam8157> roylez_: 有
<roylez_> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> roylez_: 买国航机票 中了二等奖
<tenzu> 肯定有那个sb在搞我的路由,nnd
<roylez_> adam8157: 胡子多的话考虑这个 http://www.smzdm.com/incredible-price-genuine-gillette-gillette-hidden-power-turret-with-1-blade-4-kinds-of-gifts-69-yuan.html
<adam8157> roylez_: 你都不fo我, 有好事你也不知道
<roylez_> adam8157: ... 或许曾经fo
<adam8157> roylez_: 没, 我才玩没几天
<roylez_> adam8157: 有几个灌水太多的我懒得看了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我有威风
<tenzu> roylez_: 5层刀片这个好夸张...
<yxcycn> 效果应该很好吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 我胡子稀，10块钱双刀片的就够用，郁闷
<adam8157> roylez_: 奖品是市场价2135的登喜路腰带, 半价给你
<tenzu> 前年看到这个在坡国卖,还以为是shaveasia专用
<adam8157> roylez_: +1
<tenzu> roylez_: 我用三层刀片的,可以半年换一次刀片
<roylez_> tenzu: 吉列真是好东西阿，完胜那些倒霉的电动刮胡刀
<tenzu> roylez_: 我曾经有个坑爹的philips电动
<yxcycn> 怎么坑爹了
<tenzu> yxcycn: 每次都觉得刮不干净
<roylez_> tenzu: 我也有一个，用过吉列之后就再也不用了
<tenzu> roylez_: 吉列不愧是男女首选
<yxcycn> 怎么我的ibus上的拼音输入法在通知栏的图标是一个叉呢？
<tenzu> roylez_: 睡觉了,主席晚安
 * tenzu seeya
<roylez_> adam8157: 当当送了我30元券，我看看能不能买这个 http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=1099316902&ref=search-2-mall
<adam8157> roylez_: 要满多少才送的吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 没写，就写百货...
<adam8157> roylez_: 百货的, 当时我的拳买优盘了
<adam8157> 这软胶据说很神奇
<yxcycn> 有多神奇？
<roylez_> adam8157: 是阿，我想要很久了，但是这个贵
<roylez_> adam8157: 坑爹的，券不能用，估计只能是当当自营的才行。商家还是北京的，运费15...
<psychologe> 我在手机上建了个了小服务器，通过cmnet连接网络。。。。有木有办法让外网的电脑访问到咧。。。。称动分配给手机的ip是10.109.49.18 
<yxcycn> 啥手机
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<psychologe> 心前nokia用python 做过类似的项目，但是申请一个二级域名。打开服务器后，，能通过电脑浏览器操作手机，比如说：拍照，发信息，查看文件。。。
<psychologe> 我现在用的linux手机N900，很hack的手机，很折腾 
<yxcycn> 啊，真正的纯种linux手机啊，慢慢折腾吧
<psychologe> 以前在nokia s60 上玩过，后来nokia 把那个提供二级域名的网站关了。
<yxcycn> 手机要什么遥控，手机遥控其他东西差不多
<centerpoint> psychologe: cmnet提供的是私有地址
<centerpoint> psychologe: 外网不可能访问到
<psychologe> 以前用S60手机的时候玩过，，，，也是cmnet连接   ，，，但手机服务器需要绑定一个二级域名。。。。然后用电脑浏览器能访问手机。。
<psychologe> look   research.nokia.com/page/231
<centerpoint> psychologe: 可能是采用了隧道等技术,这样你的域名解析到的应该是nokia提供的服务器ip
<JuncoJet> Linux 休眠 可以唤醒Windows  真是太牛叉了
<JuncoJet> = =！这是什么原理啊 求解释
<psychologe> 嗯，，，对那技术不懂
<roylez_> adam8157: 还在？
<adam8157> roylez_: 啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 我决定了，买个男士洗面奶之类的，只用付2-3块钱...
<adam8157> roylez_: 纠结个啥啊, 买优盘最值
<roylez_> adam8157: u盘没用，一个月也不往上面传一次文件
<adam8157> roylez_: 也是, 我现在都dropbox, 移动硬盘用来备份
<AsuraLe> ^_^，不知道ubuntu的那个软件中心是依赖什么包的
<AsuraLe> 我下软件包把那个给下的点install没用了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=20604839&ref=shopping-0-C   2元
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【L'OREAL PARIS 巴黎欧莱雅洁面】L'OREAL PARIS 巴黎欧莱雅男士控油磨砂洁面膏100ml
<adam8157> roylez_: 我刚在京东上23买的这款...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我这2元，还是好阿
<roylez_> adam8157: 预计一周内从无锡发货....
<adam8157> roylez_: 这么久啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 坑爹的呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 帝都都是次日达啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 当当向来发货慢，老是移仓什么的
<eexpress> roy 半夜活了
<roylez_> adam8157: 不说了，真的该睡了
<roylez_> eexpress: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯嗯 我头发干了就睡
<eexpress> 居然不能输入tab
<eexpress> oops
<fish47> 有人吗？
<fish47> 各位大虾好，请问一下ubuntu下怎样指定程序运行时的动态连接库路径
<AsuraLe> 这个不会～～～～我还没学会这么多～
<fish47> 晕
<fish47> 不知道gcc编译器在编译的时候指定一下
<Jagdwurst> fish47: LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<fish47> 在终端里 echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH 是空的
<fish47> 我用NetBeans写C/C++程序，指定过这全局变量，好像也没什么用
<netbar_loser> 大家好
<^k^> netbar_loser, 好  ㍚ 
<netbar_loser> 请问：我在python技术手册看到了第55页，abc=[a,b,c] idle报错:Traceback (most recent call last):
<netbar_loser>   File "<pyshell#4>", line 1, in <module>
<netbar_loser>     abc=[a,b,c]
<netbar_loser> 请问是列表命名不能与其中元素一样么
<netbar_loser> 有没有了解Python的...
<Pwnna> hallo
<Pwnna> netbar_loser: 怎么了？
<netbar_loser> Pwnna:你了解python么
<Pwnna> 了解
<netbar_loser> Pwnna:有一个异常小白的问题，列表abc=[a,b,c]为什么报错
<Pwnna> 什么错？
<Pwnna> 复制到什么地方看看
<netbar_loser> Traceback (most recent call last):
<netbar_loser>   File "<pyshell#12>", line 1, in <module>
<netbar_loser>     rac=[r,a,c]
<netbar_loser> NameError: name 'r' is not defined
<netbar_loser> 没有定义r,但是我定义的是rac
<netbar_loser> 哦，没有加引号，悲剧了》。。
<Pwnna> .......
<Pwnna> 好失败
<netbar_loser> pwnna:没有啊，你的回复让我精神一振，救星啊
<Pwnna> ...
<downming> 刚开始接触编程语言吗？
<netbar_loser> downming:恩，是啊..
<downming> 编程这东西，能自己解决尽量自己解决吧
<netbar_loser> downming:嗯
<barata> 大家好
<^k^> barata, 好  ㍝ 
<barata> 好， 谁用MINT？
<barata> ubuntu = linux mint
<knownbad> 不一定。  lmde就不是。
<^k^>  06:12
<tusooa> echo *
<sikao_lfs> 下载了python3.2.2默认编译，使用make altinstall安装. 系统ubuntu10.04使用的还是原来的python2.6.5       请问怎么使用python3.2.2
<sikao_lfs> 我使用了 find  /  -name  python3 居然整个整个硬盘全部都没有搜到！
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-17
<tusooa> Use-Perl
<downming_> 为什么我点开日志，出现一堆乱码？
<sikao_lfs> downming_: 把字符编码换成utf-8
<step2by> 为什么我没法切换输入法呢？
<sikao_lfs> downming_: 浏览器里的字符编码    如果是火狐那么 就是   查看 ------字符编码--------选择utf-8
<sikao_lfs> step2by: 什么系统？使用的什么输入法？
<step2by> ubuntu 11.04 fcitx
<downming_> 哦，THX～
<sikao_lfs> step2by: 试试 ctrl + space  试试。。。。。看到fcitx的菜单就说明成功了。。。。。如果上面显示 拼  英  的话，可以按 shift切换成 拼  中
<downming_> 那个对某个人回复是要什么命令么
<step2by> 没有啊 pannel上没有输入法显示啊
<step2by> 虚拟机装的 只能输英文
<downming_> 系统设置-》键盘输入法 看看
<downming_> 登录界面有注意下面一栏么？有语言选择的
<step2by> 每次登录么？ 没注意啊
<linsux> 甚么智能手机好啊
<Pwnna> android
<sikao_lfs> 唉。。。。。linux唯一不好的地方就是掉了线居然还不清楚。。。。
<step2by> 汗
<sikao_lfs> sikao_lfs: 我掉了半天了。才发现。。。。。。
<step2by> 没提示么
<sikao_lfs> step2by: 我很早就卸载了那个管理网络的东西。。。。。连上面都没网卡图标。。。。。。拨号掉了线，没任何提示，包括这个软件也没显示掉线。。。。
<step2by> 你用的哪个软件啊 我是xchat掉了就有显示的
<step2by> 哦 我是win下地。。。。
<sikao_lfs> step2by: Pidgin 2.7.11 ubuntu10.04
<sikao_lfs> 不过今天早上有收获，终于搞定LFS6.8了。。。。。。漫长的时间啊，基本用了我2个月，都是该死的内核编译里显示方面的buffer frame闹的。
<linsux> linux怎么设定MAC啊
<step2by> 牛人啊 刚学linux的菜鸟路过。。。 你们用vi写代码么？
<sikao_lfs> linsux: ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:14:2a:a4:3a:0c   后面是mac
<sikao_lfs> step2by: 特别简单。完全是认英文。。。。
<sikao_lfs> step2by: 关键是耐心和细心。。。。
<step2by> linux还是vi？ vi在文本模式下很不方便啊 为什么那么出名呢 
<sikao_lfs> 想当初我第一次搞lfs。还是那个冲天飞豹的博客带进的呢。当时还真没用2个月时间搞定。
<missing> shit
<sikao_lfs> step2by: 估计是因为古老和历史悠久，需要的模块简单吧。现在一般是vim。或者emacs
<missing> 死ee出来单挑NNND
<missing> hoho,ee今天不再,可以乱叫一把,哈哈
<step2by> 哦 你一般是用图形模式的写么？
<roylez_> missing: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac241445/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 印度BOY 毫无节操 - AcFun.tv
<sikao_lfs> step2by: 现在一般是图形下写，但是也因为某些需要，经常在命令界面使用相关编译器。
<step2by> 哦
<linsux> 智能手机怎么看配置，怎么验是不是全新机啊
<Evanescence> hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍠ 
<step2by> 哈哈 输入法终于解决了
<sikao_lfs> linsux: 这。。。。。。。这个地方估计看这种东西不专业。。。。包括我们这个行业都无法专业辨认。。。。。。
<Evanescence> 每年9月的第三个礼拜六  请问，这个时间在crontab里要怎么写啊？
<missing> roylez_: 印度阿三都能吃肥了....不错啊,主席功劳大大的
<centerpoint> ubuntu下编辑 iso文件有什么工具?
<step2by> 请问c语言的头文件在哪个文件夹啊 安装VMTOOLS时候需要路径
<missing> step2by: /usr/include?
<missing> step2by: 内核头文件吧?那个要安装的
<void1> a
<step2by> 它提示是/usr/src 下面的 有好几个文件夹 linux-headers......
<Evanescence> 每年9月的第三个礼拜六  请问，这个时间在crontab里要怎么写啊？
<sikao_lfs> 大家帮忙解决一下。。。。。。我下载了python3.2.2源码，默认的方式编译，然后使用make altinstall安装。。。。。这样是不覆盖原来的python2.6.5 我使用的是ubuntu10.04。如何使用python3.2.2。。。。。。我使用了 find / -name python3 搜索，没搜索到任何东西。。。。。。。。google了一通也没介绍。。。。。。readme文件看玩一遍也没头绪。。。。。。。怎么办？
<chattan> llll
<chattan> ^k^: who r u?
<^k^> chattan, 这是一个反问吗？  ㍡ 
<chattan> ^k^: 哦也～～～是的
<tusooa> ^k^: 别听他忽悠，不是
<tusooa>  :em04 
<^k^> chattan, 啧啧。  ㍡ 
<chattan> tusooa: 它是BOT。。。。
<chattan> 你不知道呀
<tusooa> chattan: 当然知道。。。
<chattan> 周末没事折腾一下BOT
<chattan> 哈哈
<tusooa> 要是没那㍡ ，就不是bot说话了
<sikao_lfs> 1+7+7=15    7+7+7 =21                 也就是说第3个周六肯定是在15号到21号之间。。。。。能不能取点巧？
<sikao_lfs> 那种文件我还从没玩过条件判断方面的。。。
<zhiwei> ubuntu11.10自从前天升级之后就不好用了
<zhiwei> 老是卡、卡、卡。
<sikao_lfs> 第2个周六肯定是 1+7     到  7+7 之间。。。。。好像他们之间根本没重叠的区间。。。。    第4个周六 是1+7+7+7    7+7+7+7 之间。。。。。。。好像他们没有重叠区间。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 大家帮忙解决一下。。。。。。我下载了python3.2.2源码，默认的方式编译，然后使用make altinstall安装。。。。。这样是不覆盖原来的python2.6.5 我使用的是ubuntu10.04。如何使用python3.2.2。。。。。。我使用了 find / -name python3 搜索，没搜索到任何东西。。。。。。。。google了一通也没介绍。。。。。。readme文件看玩一遍也没头绪。。。。。。。怎么办？
<tusooa> 0 0 15 9 6
<tusooa> 0 0 16 9 6
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 0 0 21 9 6
<sikao_lfs> tusooa: 我给你合一下     0   0   15-21  9   6        ？？？
<tusooa> ``30 4 1,15 * 5'' would cause a command to be run at 4:30 am on the 1st and 15th of each month, plus every Friday.
<tusooa> 额
<Evanescence> tusooa: thanks
<tusooa> Evanescence: 似乎是说，9月15-21都会执行，每个周六也是
<sikao_lfs> tusooa: or的关系？非and关系？最后一项好像跟其他的不一样哦。。。
<Evanescence> tusooa: 额，是这样理解的吧，例子， 0 8 1,21 9 6 这里先是9月的1到21号之间，然后选出其中的星期六来cause command的吧
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-17 09:31:02 +0800
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..嗯 hi
<sikao_lfs> 大家帮忙解决一下。。。。。。我下载了python3.2.2源码，默认的方式编译，然后使用make altinstall安装。。。。。这样是不覆盖原来的python2.6.5 我使用的是ubuntu10.04。如何使用python3.2.2。。。。。。我使用了 find / -name python3 搜索，没搜索到任何东西。。。。。。。。google了一通也没介绍。。。。。。readme文件看玩一遍也没头绪。。。。。。。怎么办？
<sikao_lfs> 东西居然能装丢。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. /usr/lib64/python就是，或者帶版本數字
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者你根本就是安裝在 /usr/local下
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 修道至最高境界能只以意识形态存在吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 這是 丹道 陽神 或者 陰神 
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈。。。。重要找到执行了。。。。。是在/usr/local/bin/python3.2              只要执行了就能进入Python 3.2.2 (default, Sep 17 2011, 00:20:20)
<AsuraLe> 为什么我的conky装了以后么有.conkyrc这个文件？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 天地是不是也不能长存？
<sikao_lfs> 终于找到了。。。。。真麻烦。。。。我测试了很多文件都无用。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 不能，，
<sikao_lfs> 另外为什么 find  / -name python3  无法搜索到这个文件呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 是
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 這是文件夾吧
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 那有没有能永久不变的存在呢？
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: find / -iname 'python3*'
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，这个是可执行文件   python3.2   
<AsuraLe> 你们谁告诉我ubuntu apt-get install 的conky的配置文件是放在哪里滴？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 沒有，就算你突破鴻蒙 混沌，也還有 。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: /etc
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ .. 試試 ln -sf python3.2 python
<sikao_lfs> Evanescence: 啊。。。。。想起来了，这是完全匹配。。。。。谢谢了。看来晕头的时候很多。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 那样我搞不好系统就崩了。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:不是说在每个用户有个自己的么？？？要自己复制滴？
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: default conky does not generate user config under home
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 万一系统某些python脚本不支持python3.2.2怎么办？毕竟python2.6.5的语法和3的不同啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ fvwm KDE這些應該不會
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: install with ubuntu source, two python, 2/3 together run
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么能脱离这个世界呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 好吧，，fedora的解決方法有向下兼容 compat這樣的系列包
<slacker_HD> 跳楼把
<Evanescence> ineed: kill yourself
<Evanescence> ineed: or close your eye
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 我的是ubuntu10.04啊，反正只是学习python3,只要找到使用方法就够了。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 出入二字
<ineed> Evanescence: ...
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:那怎么建立用户自己的文件，网上他们说的那个.conkyrc是什么玩意？
<Evanescence> ineed: can you close your six sences
<tusooa> "只要找到使用方法就活够了。。。。。"......
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 好吧，你問 ee 這個 妖神
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: ~/.conky/
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: yeah, ~/.conkyrc
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: find a template , then modify 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: creat myself?
<ineed> Evanescence: i have no the sixth sense
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:and conky will use it ?
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: yes, or copy from /etc, anyway, you have to modify by yourself
<slacker_HD> neng bu neng buyao english de ganhuo
<Evanescence> ineed: six sense, not sixth sense.
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:i 'll try
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: good boy
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 那个Evan是个鸟人？
<pocoyo> slacker_HD: no.gan huo
<Evanescence> ineed: 是的，嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. 額，我什麼也沒有說，，
<slacker_HD> 一万懦夫？
<ineed> Evanescence: 哪个国的鸟人呀？
<Evanescence> ineed: 你有办法关闭六感吗？五感加性感
<Evanescence> ineed: China
<Evanescence> ineed: made in China
<ineed> Evanescence: nope
<sikao_lfs> 这个称呼我怎么听的耳熟，好像是当时上学时哪个外国人名的读音。。。。。一万懦夫。。。。。。。
<tusooa> .
<Evanescence> ineed: just english is faster than my chinese. so If I want to reply fast, I have to type english.
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:it works!~ thank ~~
<ineed> Evanescence: you're made in china 
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: your poor english. so ... no words to say.
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: and read official document too !
<sikao_lfs> Evanescence: 能读不能写。。。。。我是半瓶子咣啷。。。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:yep ,where to get ?
<Evanescence> ineed: yeah, I think you are too.
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: Google conky !!! oh, OMG
<slacker_HD> Evanescence,Ich liebe Dich
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: blah, blah.....
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<ineed> Evanescence: 你就是那个被happyaron封为小妖精的鸟人？
<Evanescence> !bot -> ineed
<slacker_HD> ha-ha
<Evanescence> ineed: 啊，是的
<roylez_> Evanescence: 为什么你的昵称是粗体的？
<slacker_HD> 小妖精?
<slacker_HD> 好暧昧呀
<slacker_HD> 女人？
<Evanescence> roylez_: 没有啊，你看着是粗体吧
<Evanescence> 好像是的，全是粗体的。。。。
<ineed> Evanescence: 你是雌的？
<roylez_> ineed: 搞什么鬼嘛
<Evanescence> ineed: 类似小受
<chattan> 我们家楼下 有交巡警平台了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 哪有粗体。
<ineed> roylez: 怎么了？
<roylez_> Evanescence: indeed搞的鬼
<slacker_HD> Evanescence，我找到了你的照片
<chattan> 现在正在安装 
<Evanescence> pocoyo: 我自己这儿也是粗体，不知为何，没有设置
<slacker_HD> 等我上传Evanescence的照片
<Evanescence> ineed: 怎么设置粗体的？
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://i.imm.io/9gD2.png
<slacker_HD> Evanescence，http://i.imgur.com/ZH9V7.jpg
<ineed> Evanescence: default
<Evanescence> ineed: which defualt
<Evanescence> default ->defualt
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: -------
<pocoyo> roylez_: ahhah
<slacker_HD> 你是她么？
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: of course not.
<slacker_HD> 我就当你是她
<Evanescence> roylez_: how to write crontab for "the third Saturday in September"
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: of course you can.
<ineed> 不是ee搞的鬼吗？
<roylez_> Evanescence: 不会
<slacker_HD> OK，let's continue with our relationship
<slacker_HD> my angel girl
<Evanescence> roylez_: 啊，主席都不会啊
<ineed> Evanescence: i don't know
<pocoyo> roylez_: 貌似irc支持彩色字了啥的。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你那神奇的符号
<sikao_lfs> slacker_HD: 这话说的跟。为啥活人可以说话一样。。。。。。。他有那个功能嘛。。。。
<roylez_> tusooa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac241005/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 天朝CPI！统计局的大招是中文文法 - AcFun.tv
<slacker_HD> 呃。好吧
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你那神奇的符号我也会
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ haha
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 好吧，這個這麼簡單
<sikao_lfs> roylez_: 好像无法打开。。。。。。难道和谐了?
<ineed> ¤<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§§好吧，這個這麼簡單
<roylez_> sikao_lfs: ???
<roylez_> sikao_lfs: 可以看
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<sikao_lfs> roylez_: 那估计是联通这的线路问题。。。。。
<ineed> Evanescence§ 鸟人好
<sikao_lfs> roylez_: 等待acfun响应......
<step2y> :)
<slacker_HD> 可以看，就是慢
<AsuraLe> Xarchiver 这个玩意是干嘛用的？
<slacker_HD> 压缩解压的
<AsuraLe> 这个长得这么奇怪的东西是压缩工具？
<slacker_HD> tar还没脸呢。。。。
<AsuraLe> 好吧
<AsuraLe> tar起码名字像压缩工具，他名字都这么奇怪
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席早
<Evanescence> ineed: 你加了那个啥奇怪字符后，我这儿就没有提示了，赶紧去掉，
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:你把你的提示也加上那个奇怪的符号就行了
<Evanescence> ineed: 不要好的不学学坏的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 每个人都不一样，我要加多少，不累才怪，去掉
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:为了CyrusYzGTt的那个符号我都还专门去了趟kvirc的频道
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:那有个简单的方法，你设置成只要有你名字就提示
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: CyrusYzGTt 他是异类，你们不要不学好
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我没学啊～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我这里不是用的冒号么
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我早看过了，会很奇怪的，当别人在话里提到你也提示，多不好，有个：就是区别
<CyrusYzGTt> .. xchat有的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: sorry, wrong guy
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:nothing~
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么把audacious 关联到 面板上的音量控制器中 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345441 ubuntu 10.10 更新后，面板上的音量控制器关联的是 rhythmbox 想把他改成audacious 用网上找的 system---preferences--preferred application--multimedia 自定义 audacious 这个方法改 但是没有成功， 不知道怎么办了，求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenl ...
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 当初我也喜欢玩，和 CyrusYzGTt 一样设置了一个奇怪的字符，结果进去别的英文频道离开被赶出来了，说的的那个：要立刻修改，不然就kick我，不然就我自己退出，我是吸取教训了，
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:对了，你知不知道ubuntu的软件中心点install没反映了是什么引起的？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:恩，国外的人很讲规矩的～～～虽然他们也同样很崇尚自由～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 速度慢，或者那个让你输入sudo密码的提示窗没有正常弹出
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:不是速度慢，就是点了install，然后马上那个install就亮了又～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 重开software center 
<Evanescence> as
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你有没有见到密码输入窗口？
<slacker_HD> 直接root登录，就没有密码对话框的苦恼了
<ineed> Evanescence§ 神奇的符号，神奇的世界
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 总之最好用命令行，比你那个快，最好用aptitude，我也刚要学
<Evanescence> ineed: 该死的，下次见你那个符号，我肯定不理你
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:自从我昨天噼里啪啦的下了一堆gnome\unity的东西之后我就发现不弹了 
<ineed> Evanescence: ...
<tenzu> 似乎是章节号,这么多人跟cyru...学坏
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: bug也说不定，anyway，现在开始学习apt-get或者aptitude，后者高级点
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:其实我一般如果知道名字我就apt，如果记不清就用gui的那个包管理
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 用apt-cache search NAME 就可以了，最多也就是
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:主要是有些东西如果以前没用过的，那上面有星星，可以看看大家的反响怎么样
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪早
<Evanescence> apt-cache search KEYWORD | grep KEYWORD
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 别人的不重要，自己用过才知道
<tenzu> roylez_: 我去退饭票都回来了
<Evanescence> tenzu: 小猪早安
<tenzu> Evanescence: 亿万早
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:主要就是有些东西新接触的话不知道有哪些软件～～～看那里面的直观一点
<roylez_> tenzu: 肉身要回来了？
<tenzu> roylez_: 还木有,在等消息
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:当然时间长点了，自己就知道了，但是现在接触Linux还不多，有时候还是要依赖他们给点提示
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 去archlinux的wiki里一找一大堆，很多都是比较经典的软件，你可以问问，人家会推荐一个软件列表，有分类，我见过一次，有好多
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 坏坏的CyrusYzGTt小姑娘
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ,,I am the man
<tenzu> 为神马我好像看见了粗体?
<Evanescence> ineed: 原来 CyrusYzGTt 是female 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ..是 male
<tenzu> Evanescence: bi的吧
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: MM早
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:恩，好的，努力学习～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ MM早
<Evanescence> tenzu: 恩，bi的
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:是Fem?
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 你bi的。。。。
<ineed> tenzu: 谁是粗体？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ male
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: LGBT都归你了，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ .....
<tenzu> ineed: 看到你mention别人的时候是粗体
<AsuraLe> 不知道，反正我用的kvirc，过滤的
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 神奇的CyrusYzGTt
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 你看，你跟我说，我离开这个tag，又没有提示，都不知到，还是去掉那个什么符号的好
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 那再好不過
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat 能提示
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 额，。。。。。 下次回复你，就把你nick后面去掉两个字母，你也不提示，嘿嘿
<Evanescence> CyrusYzG 就像这样
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 好吧，我就不回覆，這樣就不會被打擾
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 唉，蛋疼了我这不是，还是回去看看aptitude把
<zvin> 问问，大家觉得IRC怎么样？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 听说你前几天晚上被Jakalala插了？
<zvin> 问问，大家觉得IRC怎么样？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. ..??
<zvin> 问问，大家觉得IRC怎么样？
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-17 10:28:15 +0800
<zvin> nickname不能用中文
<slacker_HD> 可以用拼音的
<zvin> 但还是不够好
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你玩bot不是被爆菊了吗？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§  而且还不是一回
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 願上帝保佑你
<zvin> irc有浏览器的client不？
<Hoxily> zvin:// 有的.
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§  愿上帝保佑CyrusYzGTt那幼嫩的小菊花！
<tenzu> zvin: firefox的话有chatzilla
<zvin> 不作为插件的有吗？
<Hoxily> zvin:// 那么,opera吧.
<zvin> tenzu: 哦，应该说用javascript的有不？
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-17 10:33:07 +0800
<zhanshime>  > Time.now
<zhanshime> > Time.now
<zvin> Hoxily: 还有浏览器限制？
<tenzu> zvin: 我是码盲,不懂
<ineed> ChanServ§ !time
<zhanshime> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_JmtGE 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 17 日 星期六 10:33:57
<step2y> 是不是用terminal开一个程序就不能在另一个terminal上安装软件了？:-/
<AsuraLe> dzen2是干嘛的？
<AsuraLe> step2y:你拿什么在装软件？
<AsuraLe> step2y:apt-get？
<step2y> apt-get
<step2y> 是啊
<AsuraLe> step2y:apt-get只能运行一个，他会Lock的
<Hoxily> zvin:// 只要浏览器支持js,就可以使用了.
<AsuraLe> step2y:但是你可以同时编译：）
 * AsuraLe 想知道 dzen2是个虾米玩意
<step2y> 哦 谢谢 那这个终端得一直开着么 pidgin
<zvin> Hoxily: 你说的client是哪个？
<AsuraLe> step2y：你运行程序的时候在后面加个 & 就可以关终端了
<tenzu> step2y: pidgin &  就不需要一直开着了
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§  神奇的CyrusYzGTt，你在干吗？
<step2y> 谢谢啊:)
<AsuraLe> tenzu:zuzu，DZEN2是个虾米东西？
<Hoxily> zvin:// 就是这个啊. http://webchat.freenode.net/
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 没见过
<Hoxily> zvin:// Qwebirc
<AsuraLe> tenzu:After this begins text to be formatted on screen. Backslash (\) escapes newlines in the text section. This can be useful for cleaning up config files where conky is used to pipe input to dzen2.帮我翻译下 
<ineed> ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 對 ineed 進行人眼 忽略
<mao1> 大家了解深信服公司怎么样吗
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ hi 美人，
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 大概意思就是某个东西开始之后用\作为注释符号
<AsuraLe> tenzu:你强，前面没翻译，后面没翻译，你光翻译中间那一句啊？那三句话说了三个东西啊
<Evanescence> mao1: maomao ?
<AsuraLe> xorg是什么玩意 ？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 第一句就是说某个东西开始之后屏幕上的text被格式化了.第三句说\注释掉语句这种做法使config文件变得简洁
<zvin> Hoxily: 现在有比irc更先进的聊天工具不？
<mao1> Evanescence: ？？？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: conky配置文件通过管道作为dzen2的输入
<tenzu> zvin: 扣扣最先进
<AsuraLe> tenzu:dzen2是虾米东西呢 ？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 就是说\之后接的conky命令都是转到dzen2的，dzen2是一个状态条
<Evanescence> mao1: 你是毛毛？猜测中
<tenzu> AsuraLe: X notification utility
<Hoxily> zvin: QQ吧.
<mao1> Evanescence: 名字中有个同音字，但是不是这个毛
<tenzu> Evanescence: 啊,是这个意思啊,我又胡翻译了
<AsuraLe> tenzu:为啥我的openbox 突然就变卡了，然后 那个xorg占了好多cpu资源
<Evanescence> /ban [^qq|QQ] 
<AsuraLe> tenzu:那个xorg是干嘛的？
<zvin> Hoxily: － －但是qq的协议没公开
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 就是你的X嘛,图形界面
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 你是不是开了什么东西
<Evanescence> mao1: 前几天看消息，说有人搞运动说毛主西万岁结果被抓了，你难道也是搞毛的？
<AsuraLe> tenzu:额～～～ 一个阴影的那个就是可以openbox常用的那个透明的玩意，一个irc，一个chromium，一个kmess，一个邮件管理 
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 看看别人的dzen 配置文件，在看看conky语法就会写配置文件了，
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe:还有一个词典～goldendist
<mao1> Evanescence: 我跟那个半毛钱关系都没
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 阴影?没开过,关了试试
<mao1> Evanescence: 要是搁几十年前我就是一右派
<AsuraLe> tenzu:哦，还有一个Libeoffice
<Evanescence> mao1: 呵呵，开玩笑，我不喜欢谈论政治的，你啥问题，我帮你解决
<Hoxily> zvin: 这个就没办法了. QQ已经不仅仅是一个聊天工具了. Tencent把它打造成一个帝国了.
<tenzu> AsuraLe: chromium可能占了很多内存
<AsuraLe> tenzu:内存占用45%
<Evanescence> mao1: 几十年，我差，你多大了。。。
<tenzu> AsuraLe: swap?
<AsuraLe> tenzu:总共，但是我一拖窗口什么的，xorg的cpu占用就很高
<mao1> Evanescence: 我也就是二十锒铛岁
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 看看dmesg有什么大量消息
<AsuraLe> tenzu:ram 45%, swap 0%
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:怎么看？我没看过
<mao1> Evanescence: 说我是右派只是为了说我不是毛左而已：）
<Evanescence> mao1: 好青年啊，我都50来多了，开玩笑，你啥问题？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 那不高
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 就命令dmesg啊
<mao1> Evanescence: 啊，见过前辈。咱们私聊吧
<Evanescence> mao1: 大叔啊，我问你两次你不要无动于衷可行。唉算了，难得做一次主动的，不给面子啊
<tenzu> Evanescence: 以前都被动?
<Evanescence> tenzu: 喜欢被动，呵呵呵
<AsuraLe> 我看不懂。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:里面确实密密麻麻写了很多东西 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:[ 1019.625271] exe (1833): /proc/1833/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/1833/oom_score_adj instead. 这是最后一行
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 拿一行有\的出来看就行了，再在man conky里找对应的命令
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 原来是火狐proxy导致无法上网，不是多个ppp连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345445 多设置了一个宽带拨号上网（dsl）的连接，ifconfig出来就有ppp0和ppp1,然后火狐无法上网，还不知道怎么用ping来检查网络，就以为是多个dsl连接导致的，想了好多办法关闭多余的ppp1,反正火狐是一直上不了 ...
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我就 看出一个，其他的都会是30.xxx之前的，只有一个1019.最后一样行的，这个，是不是跟这个有关系？
<sikao_lfs> 问一句人情世故方面的问题。。。。。。。男孩子一般不会说不理你了这样的句子吧？只有女孩子会说吧？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你贴出来我看看，我以前用过conky，好歹认识点，虽然好像conky更新了，不知到变了多少
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs:不理你了
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 我是男孩子
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 人情不在于话本身，在于表情和心情
<jiejie> 弱弱的问下，现在tor还能翻墙不的？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:[ 1019.625271] exe (1833): /proc/1833/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/1833/oom_score_adj instead. 这是dmesg的最后一行
<Evanescence> jiejie: 一般不能，运气好可以
<jiejie> 貌似get bridge的地址不能用了啊
<sikao_lfs> Evanescence: ......我日常接触中的，好像还没遇到过这样说的。当然看到过女孩子这样对男孩子说过。。。。
<jiejie> Evanescence: 那不是很悲剧么。。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:怎么把他 man conky?
<slacker_HD> Evanescence，爱妃又调皮了，我都把你的照片找出来了，哈哈
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你那个不会是dmesg里面的吧？
<Evanescence> jiejie: 推荐使用i2p，比tor好
<tenzu> sikao_lfs: 你确定你说的男孩子不是个受?
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:这一行就是dmesg里看到的啊 ，我不知道你说的那个怎么弄
<jiejie> Evanescence: 嗯，我去看看。。谢谢。。不知道是免费的不。。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 命令man不会？
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: 额，我是男孩子，
 * tenzu 觉得讨论翻墙会被op爆菊
<sikao_lfs> tenzu: 我感觉男孩子一般都是说滚一边去，有多远死多远。。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我就会 man conky，然后基本上还弄不清楚里面写了些啥～
<tenzu> sikao_lfs: 同感
<slacker_HD> Evanescence，your freedom稳定，就是速度不快
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:好像是个说明文档～～～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这个看不懂，你找一个dzen+conky的配置文件出来，然后看样本，不懂的命令在man conky里搜索，就差不多了
 * pocoyo 爆菊了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:额～～～现在我要解决的问题不是配conky，而是这个卡的问题 ～
<Evanescence> slacker_HD:free gate 有时无法搜索到server，i2p一般第一次连接上以后就不用愁了
 * tenzu 拜见牛哥
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:man的意思是不是就是查说明文档 ？
<slacker_HD> Evanescence，是your freedom，java的程序，linux和win通杀
<tenzu> AsuraLe: man is the abbreviation of manual
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这样啊，笨方法时候重新一行一行调试conky，我干过这事，当初写了太多conky，到此系统缓慢，还忘记是修改了哪儿，只好重新空白开始调试
<slacker_HD> 那个telex好像也还行，就是不太稳定
<Evanescence> slacker_HD: 那个不好，还不如tor，那才是anonymtic
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我还没调conky呢 
<slacker_HD> 呵呵，反正我翻墙也不干嘛，没有隐私数据会传递
<jiejie> Evanescence: 貌似homepage打不开的。。。。悲剧in
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你在dzen里没用到conky？那你说conky干啥，咋呼我说半天都白说了。。。汗
<slacker_HD> roo-tail 比conky游泳
<Evanescence> jiejie: 先要用其他的饭墙工具去主页，上面有ubuntu的source，添加更新就好
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:没有白说，我先记着～～～～我在按你说的看官方文档，突然就变卡了 
<slacker_HD> root-tail
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这话绝对有问题，你看看官方文档能卡了？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:然后tenzu问我开了什么东西 ～我就都说了～
<slacker_HD> Evanescence，有可能
<jiejie> Evanescence: 嗯。。。貌似已经被墙了。。。
<slacker_HD> 字体的问题
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 汗，那这个我实现没啥办法了，毕竟着突然的东西，这样，你开top看那个进程cpu最高，kill掉他
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:但是事实就是我开着那些东西然后在看官方文档，然后突然就卡了，一个早上都好好的～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:xorg
<slacker_HD> sudo sed -i -e '/GBK/,/^}/d' /usr/share/X11/locale/zh_CN.UTF-8/XLC_LOCALE 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:一拖窗口他就彪到40%几
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: ctrl-alt-F1 ; killall xorg, |||| or restart
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 我怀疑是你说的那个阴影的东西
<slacker_HD> 以前我遇到过gtk程序变得奇慢的，就是字体的原因，上述命令是解决办法
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 网上找找重启xorg的命令
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 用htop能看到子进程，看看xorg下的子进程哪个最高，就知道 是哪个问题了
<Evanescence> 肚子饿了，要吃饭了，稍后再见
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD:[ 1019.625271] exe (1833): /proc/1833/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/1833/oom_score_adj instead. 帮我看看这个是啥意思呗 
<slacker_HD> 应该用 /proc/1833/oom_score_adj替换/proc/1833/oom_adj
<slacker_HD> 具体啥意思我也不懂
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD:难道是他的问题，我按evan告诉我的看dmesg就看到别的都是30.....就这个是1019
<slacker_HD> 不明白。。。
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
<slacker_HD> 悲剧，ape下完了，cue没种子了。。。
<iGoogle> 还有人是激活状态没。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 没了
<iGoogle> slacker_HD: 就我们2是激活的。打到其他的zoombie。
<slacker_HD> 都吃饭了。。。
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<Evanescence> 我回来啦！！！
<jiejie> 123
<AsuraLe> [ 1019.625271] exe (1833): /proc/1833/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/1833/oom_score_adj instead. 谁知道这句话到底说的是什么？怎么解决啊？
<AsuraLe> 我压根就没找到这个文件夹
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: proc 下那是进程，估计是oom_adj 没有，就使用 oom_score_adj
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:好吧，我查了那个/proc 连1833这个文件夹都没有
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 简单的笨方法，安全升级试试，然后重启，我差，这个跟windows没两样，我的傻子
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我只要log out and in 就好了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 好了？只要下次没有再发生，那就行了，跟看病似的。。。。
<Evanescence> 呵呵呵
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:确实是xorg不知道怎么回事发飙了，我现在xorg最多才占2%的cpu
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:昨天晚上就发生过一次
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:不知道是不是我昨天拿包管理卸载的时候卸载掉什么了不
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 估计是啥软件bug导致的，x下经常这样，我用chromium也是，mpd这种都能飚到98%，因为调用了curl，而curl不正确，所以是高占用
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:以前没有遇到过，昨天我一口气把unity ,gnome的桌面那一块(反正就是gnome能卸载的)，firefox一口气全给下了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 都说了笨方法就是安全升级，这样比较好
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:怎么安全升级呢？ 
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 那肯定出问题，肯定的，我以前也是，后来再也不干这种啥事了，如果要干净就用arch
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: aptitude safe-upgrade
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我刚在google里查了下，proc这个夹子里的都是内核的东西～～～`
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:难道是gnome调用的什么东西我一口气下了之后配置文件出错了？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 是放一些信息用的，你还可以查cpu，硬盘的信息
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不是配置出错了，是像你dmesg看到的，有些东西没了，也就是说你正在用的软件的依赖不完整
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: anyway，你这种卸载掉的要修复，就只能重新装上unity，gnome，然后再仔细卸载，不要一大堆的全部卸载
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:不过想想，HD说的也很有可能，因为我以前是gnome，很多字体什么的很可能都是基于gnome的，然后我一口气下载，字体配置什么的肯定是没有了～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 所以一般没事，就留着，反正不用，硬盘也有的是，没啥大碍
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 字体怎么会基于gnome呢，字体有 自己的渲染引擎啊，何必要gnome，你没有gnome，没有xorg，在终端下不是一样看字
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:其实想想linux下多的东西其实没必要下掉，主要是以前windows优化什么的成习惯了，windows的东西都是超级占硬盘的，冗余还大，所以不用的就得立即卸载
<alexckx> 各童鞋 vsftp 的 ftp 用户是不是禁止登录的？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我就分了7.5G给root，现在用了6.5G了。。。。感觉也挺大的
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:linux我还没研究的这么多，具体就不知道了，我现在桌面背景其实都是我原来gnome默认的那个背景，不知道openbox从哪个配置里读到的
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:所以有些东西gnome很可能就是写在系统配置里了，现在gnome的那些东西没了可能就会导致xorg的问题～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我按照windows的方法，除了home拿出来，其他的总共丢了50来个g，好像基本没怎么用还～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: anyway，都看看就知道了，万事遇到问google，这是对新手说的，高手就不一定用google了，第二就是看官方文档，不过首先新手都应看去看那篇how to ask smart question
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不用瞎猜了，猜了也没用，要修复就重新安装上
<AsuraLe> 不安，惹毛了老子直接去下个空的debian
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 呵呵，debian好多了，比ubuntu稳定
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:不过话说回来，那次本来想下个debian来玩，结果发现怎么debian的cd有52张，dvd的有8张，哪里来的TM那么多东西啊？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我opensuse换成ubuntu的时候也出了问题的：opensuse的界面设置和ubuntu不一样，结果我当时就是桌面上panel出问题～～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我也是这样才没有选择debian，因为新手，完全看不出那几个缩写英文字母的意思，就用ubuntu了，arch虽然好，但是又要配置xorg，显卡声卡的就退了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我过去看，他要有缩写还好了，我大不了取查
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:问题是他全是debian-1这样的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我后来就没有再换系统，因为想想其实都差不多，都是linux，有多大区别，反正用着也没啥差别，要有的都有
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我当场就傻眼了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:其实我现在发现linux如果是当windows用用的话，选个自己喜欢的桌面就可以了，但是如果想好好用，充分发挥自由度和效能的话，真的还是得学会配置～
<if_else>  /bye
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 配置啥的，唉，确实很花时间，不过配置好了后用着就太方便了，一本万里的事
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:是的～～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 学会shell脚本后就自己写个脚本，然后新系统只要运行脚本就基本全搞定了。。。。神奇的。。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:而且以后到其他地方，或者重装什么的，只要把配置文件一复制就好了～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:Linux就没有不能脚本的吧
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 有吧，大概
<Evanescence> 呵呵，
<AsuraLe> Evanescence::-)，我先吃饭去了 
<Evanescence> bye
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:Smaller CDs  The following are image files which are up to 40 MB in size, making them suitable for writing to business card-shaped CDs (available in differing sizes, e.g. 58×75 mm/2.3×3" in diameter)。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: what ?
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:你看不懂？debian的smaller镜像只有80M
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:错了，40M
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 看不懂↵
<Evanescence> 差，还以为音乐cd。。。。
<spikerman> 谁配置过fvwm
<AsuraLe> spikerman:你要拿他干嘛？
<spikerman> AsuraLe, 遇到个小问题
<spikerman> AsuraLe, 貌似看了中文文档也不知道怎么解决
<spikerman> AsuraLe, 你知道吗
<AsuraLe> spikerman:我没弄过他，昨天弄控制台嵌入桌面的时候他们说用那个，但是我发现不需要用那个。。。。
<AsuraLe> 笔记本的I3处理器是多少位的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 
 * Evanescence 新手先看这里的怎么问问题: http://www.beiww.com/doc/oss/smart-questions.html
<Evanescence> ok
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:我终于知道应该下那张碟子了～～～果然国外的offical要仔细看里面的每一句话啊 
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 国外的英文不好不敢去啊，他们太快，我还没写完，人家就发了很多了，来不及看。。。累
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:Download the first CD or DVD image file, write it using a CD/DVD recorder, and then reboot from that.  The first CD/DVD disk contains all the files necessary to install a standard Debian system. To avoid needless downloads, please do not download other CD or DVD image files unless you know that you need packages on them.才看到这样的两段啊
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: ^-^
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:但是debian 干嘛分的那么细啊？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:amd64armelkfreebsd-i386kfreebsd-amd64i386ia64mipsmipselpowerpcsparcs390sourcemulti-arch
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不知到
<tusooa> .
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 那是架构不同的缘故
<AsuraLe> 人家都是i386,i3b6_x64,到了debian，每一个厂商的都是单独的。。。。
<tusooa> 系统也不同的额
<AsuraLe> 难道这就是debian如此稳定的缘故？
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 。。。。。。。。。。。
<AsuraLe> 我只是想知道个人pc的amd和intel有那么大的差别么？
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 你很会想当然
<AsuraLe> gebjgd:没办法，我现在实在不知道我的速龙64bit应该怎么选～～～
<AsuraLe> kfree是虾米意思？
<tenzu> gebjgd: yo
<AsuraLe> kfreebsd是虾米意思？
<tusooa> kFreeBSD
<tusooa> .
<gebjgd> tenzu, 没出去？
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 多少内存？
<AsuraLe> tusooa:额，和其他的有虾米区别呢？
<tusooa> AsuraLe: amd64,一般都是泛指64位系统。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 没,在等新手机到货的电话
<tusooa> AsuraLe: 内核不同啊
<gebjgd> tenzu, 什么新手机？
<AsuraLe> tusooa:那i64是什么玩意？
<AsuraLe> gebjgd:2g
<tenzu> gebjgd: 新买了个samsung galaxy ace
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, i386
<gebjgd> tenzu, 没有键盘。垃圾
<AsuraLe> gebjgd:为什么我不应该选amd64呢？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我只是为了claim 210块,不用就作废了
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 因为意义不大
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我给老婆买了个索爱的 X mini pro
<gebjgd> tenzu, 全键盘。1G的cpu
<AsuraLe> gebjgd:哦，也就是说至少到目前为止，不管虾米cpu我都用i386是吧？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 比我这个强很多
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 你没超过4G，就用i386
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 不同架构的cpu自己看
<AsuraLe> 哦，难道我的ubuntu老卡也是这个原因？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 有键盘很爽
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, ubuntu卡是因为用的de
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 自己看文档去
<tenzu> gebjgd: 凑合用呗
<gebjgd> tenzu, 买个手机还不好好用。还凑合用？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我老婆顶多挂扣扣而已,用不着那么多功能
<AsuraLe> gebjgd:debian比yast要卡些么？ 我还已经是因为我装的是64位的呢～
<gebjgd> tenzu, 挂qq就更需要键盘了
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, debian是发行版
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, yast是opensuse的集成gui工具
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 你拿黄瓜和方向盘比？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 她只用九宫格的键盘
<gebjgd> tenzu, 没有九宫格的了把
<gebjgd> tenzu, 都是触摸屏幕了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 至少触屏里有九宫格的输入法
<AsuraLe> gebjgd:@@～不太理解，ubuntu不也是用的debian 管理deb包滴么？opensuse和fedora不都是通过yast管理rpm包的么？
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, ubuntu不是独立的发行版，ubuntu 是用的debian sid repo
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, opensuse用zypper
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, fedora用yum，根本不一样
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你傻了把。键盘机也可以用触摸屏幕输入
<AsuraLe> gebjgd:哦，意思就是ubuntu是在debian外面又加了个壳子？是这样理解么？
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, 自己看wikipedia去
<AsuraLe> gebjgd:hum 好吧，我自己看看，一直没理解这些发行版有虾米差别～～～～
<ofan> Yooooo
<AsuraLe> .list.gz 这是虾米文件？
<ofan> gzip
<ofan> use 'file' command
<AsuraLe> 咋把他弄成iso文件？
<sikao_lfs> 几个吃完的？我刚吃完回来。。。
<AsuraLe> 我吃过了～
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 我是第一个吃完的，用时5分钟
<sikao_lfs> 都别忘记吃饭。。。。。。hoho....     
<sikao_lfs> Evanescence: 没你那么快，我是自己动手做饭。。。。。到吃完用时估计30分钟。
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 哇，家庭主男啊，好神奇，，，，，
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 膜拜。。。。
<sikao_lfs> Evanescence: 。。。。。。没人给我做啊。。。。。。这年头还要省钱娶媳妇呢。。。。。。只要保证身体，能省就省啊。
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 额，这念头我就不想着取媳妇啦，咋找个小受就好了，媳妇啥的要有房有车，咋划不来，一个女人还要用钱买，不如小受来的可爱
<sikao_lfs> Evanescence: 我觉得还是要媳妇的好，退一万步，还得要孩子啊，否则老来死都没人知道。。。。。
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 我知道自己活不到那种老的岁数，早早死了，但是绝对不会用什么生命，什么青春的来换钱，换女人，我不傻
<sikao_lfs> Evanescence: 像我这种男人年龄大了。也就靠点钱勾引个姑娘生孩子。。。。。。非得面上光鲜才行。。。。 我现实里还真没一个能通过聊天思想方面勾引成功的。
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 点头，我还是继续找小受。。继续生活吧。反正这个世界我一个人改变不了什么，难道我自己的人生还不是自己掌握的么。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<roylez_> adam8157: 来了？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 1110有两个小问题想请教下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345462 如图 那个图标是不是不兼容？怎么搞没。。。（现在把后边的挡住了。。 还有 右上角有关机那个按钮吧？我记得刚刚还看见了。。怎么就没了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fangfangtu — 2011-09-17 12:46 
<roylez_> adam8157: 等你很久了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac240995/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【喵片】见过带静电的猫麽。 - AcFun.tv
<AsuraLe> 我突然想问，为啥kmix和knotify4一直占着cpu？
<AsuraLe> 他俩想干嘛？
<slacker_HD> 我这里不是啊
<slacker_HD> knotify4偶尔有个1%
<slacker_HD> kmix完全看不到
<JuncoJet> 大家的 chromium 有没鼠标手势插件？
 * JuncoJet 大家的 chromium 有没鼠标手势插件？
<AsuraLe> 对了，linux下有没有控制台是下面固定一个地方输命令的？
<Guest88185> 当你的控制台显示满屏后  就只在最下方输入命令了
<Guest88185> :-)
<AsuraLe> 我是要么满的时候也在下面输入
<AsuraLe> 就是输入框是固定在最下面的
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 被你猜中了，果然是 xcompmgr的问题～～～
<Evanescence>  mutt/mails/**/**/*.stardiviner  OR mutt/mails/*/*/*.stardiviner 哪个是对的？我想忽略*/目录下的后缀为.stardiviner的邮件而已，*的目录不忽略。
<AsuraLe> mutt/mails/*/*/* | grep -v .stardiviner ？
<AsuraLe> 过滤的方法我就知道一个grep
<Evanescence> Git: .gitignore里面 mutt/mails/**/**/*.stardiviner  OR mutt/mails/*/*/*.stardiviner 哪个是对的？我想忽略*/目录下的后缀为.stardiviner的邮件而已，*的目录不忽略。
<Evanescence> sorry
<wzssyqa> 求直播
<wzssyqa> 木人直播？
<wzssyqa> test
<wzssyqa> lerosua: hi
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  ㍥ 
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<wzssyqa> slacker_HD: ？
<slacker_HD> 没事。。
<wzssyqa> huntxu: hi
<huntxu> wzssyqa: aabbaaaaabbbbbbdddddeedaaaffff
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 这是神码语言吗？
<huntxu> wzssyqa: long time no c
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 视而不见罢寮
<psychologe> long time no see ，好久不见
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 工作了？
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 好久了
<Evanescence> adam8157: Git: .gitignore里面 mutt/mails/**/**/*.stardiviner  OR mutt/mails/*/*/*.stardiviner 哪个是对的？我想忽略*/目录下的后缀为.stardiviner的邮件而已，*的目录不忽略。
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 当时你就是大四吧？
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 你的当时指啥时候？
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 翻译那本书的时候
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 唔
<Aerowolf> Hi,everybody
<wzssyqa> Aerowolf: hi
<lsq> hi
<^k^> lsq, 好  ㍥ 
<lsq> ^k^, 好 ㍥
<^k^> lsq, 很高兴听到这个。  ㍥ 
<GNUdog> adam8157: 木有去 BUPT？
<lsq> ^k^,为什么pdf文件名是这样:莽禄聵氓聸戮盲赂颅忙聳聡茂录聢猫掳垄莽聸聤猫戮聣 莽聨掳盲禄拢莽禄聼猫庐隆氓聸戮氓陆垄20108忙聹聢13忙聴楼莽聣聢茂录聣
<^k^> lsq, 为什么我的存在？  ㍦ 
<lsq> 看不懂
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA0ODEwNzA0.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 一架P51飞机美国雷诺飞行竞技比赛(Reno Air Race)坠落到观众席 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<soiamso> 死神来了
<JuncoJet> ^k^: 谁那么无聊和机器人聊天啊
<soiamso> lsq: pdf 内部储存了一个名字
<^k^> JuncoJet, 人的名字，我在网上认识的。  ㍦ 
<JuncoJet> ^k^: 你好充明哦
<soiamso> lsq: 应该是制作的软件不符合标准吧
<lsq> soiamso:怎样查看内部名字
<soiamso> lsq: 就跟mp3 乱码一个道理
<^k^> JuncoJet, 您好有..  ㍦ 
<soiamso> lsq: 自己查
<lsq> 转换成utf8也不行
<soiamso> lsq:  什么转换成utf8 ?
<soiamso> lsq: 你看"莽" 出现的次数这么多就知道是编码问题了
<lsq> mp3和这个不一样
<soiamso> lsq: mp3 的 idtag 需要utf8, 国人 硬塞gb2312
<caleb-> 没规定 utf8 吧
<lsq> 没办法,谁让老外发明了电脑
<soon> [sos]iceweasel 在baidu贴吧无法发图片，
<soiamso> caleb-: 没有但是国人吧那个utf8的标记选上，然后塞gb2312
<caleb-> 早期硬件本来就不适合 utf8 之类编码
<caleb-> 就算是咱发明电脑也一样
<soon> error:错误： editor is not defined
<soiamso> lsq: 最快是看看 pdf 的相关规定
<soon> 有哪位朋友知道吗，解决方法
<soiamso> lsq: 也可以数数，乱码的字数，与正确编码的字数
<soon> help!help!
<soiamso> soon: 不用百度
<slacker_HD> :-D
<soon> 无法发图。。。
<soon> 用chrome可以的
<lsq> soiamso:那有点笨拙了
<lsq> soon:那你就用chrome
<soon> :(
<soiamso> lsq: 因为也没有几个国内的去修改这些个bug 所以，一直就这样了。棒子跟小日情况也差不多
<soon> :D
<dungeon_archl> 现在可以了。
<soiamso> lsq: 什么软件制作的？
<lsq> 从网上下载的
<dungeon_archl> 有人去修 OpenStreetMap么！？
<soiamso> lsq: openoffice 制作出来的是正确的
<dungeon_archl> 只有上海的还靠谱。
<dungeon_archl> soiamso: 用 gs 优化一下。
<soiamso> lsq: pdftk 是错误的，很多软件用pdftk 来开发，
<dungeon_archl> 靠日本人开发的中文 ocr 之类的。
<soiamso> lsq: 要修改这些问题，只能去修改pdftk,
<dungeon_archl> soiamso: 到底为啥 pdftk 项目停止了/
<lsq> 这也太费周折了
<soiamso> dungeon_archl: 不知道，pdftk 的上游停了 授权？
<dungeon_archl> 哦。没停啊。。。换了站点了。。。以前还搜不到呢。
<dungeon_archl> soiamso: 上一次我搜索只能找到 2006年的站点，这次找到了 2010年的。
<soiamso> lsq: 很多人都想你这样想的。
<wzssyqa> dungeon_archl: openstreetmap 怎么了啊？
<lsq> 改站点了
<dungeon_archl> wzssyqa: 没人力的。
<soiamso> lsq: 如果不改pdftk 以后还会收到这样的pdf文件，adobe 系列出来的也是正确的，好像只有pdftk是错的
<dungeon_archl> soiamso: 用 poppler 和 gs出啊。
<dungeon_archl> soiamso: 或者 pdftk 导出，然后让 gs 转换。
<link307> 有人问我ubuntu下有啥好用的播放器
<dungeon_archl> link307:  都一样。
<link307> 大家都用啥播放的
<soiamso> link307: flash
<link307> dungeon_archl: 我也这么觉得的
<link307> soiamso: 什么？
<link307> 一直用的是默认的banshee
<soiamso> lsq: 你更新到1.44版就可以了，
<dungeon_archl> 后端就2种，其他就是设置了。
<soiamso> lsq: 或者1.43版
<dungeon_archl> lsq: 什么软件非要用 pdftk 制作？
<wzssyqa> dungeon_archl: 那东西在天朝是不允许的
<wzssyqa> dungeon_archl: 测绘法规定，和外国人合作搞测绘要国务院批的。。。。
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  ㍦ 
<dungeon_archl> wzssyqa: 哦。就像美国不准有免费的网络电视一样？
<lsq> soiamso:那样想过,但下载的文件不多,我暂时自己手动改了文件名
<wzssyqa> dungeon_archl: 那个不知道，反正不运行外国人干测绘是肯定的
<dungeon_archl> wzssyqa: 好吧。。。这样啊。复制一份 OSM的数据库，说是中国人的就行了。
<soiamso> dungeon_archl: 就是垄断嘛，先出个门槛，等国内的发展起来，sina微博就是这么回事
<mayli> adam8157:  彩色标记可用了？
<adam8157> mayli: 什么彩色标记?
<mayli> adam8157: you win.
<wzssyqa> dungeon_archl: 看外国的东西问题不大，主要是不能领着外国人来实地测量什么的
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么在ubuntu下安装pinpoint吗？
<wzssyqa> dungeon_archl: google map 就是以这个借口被搞得啦
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 为啥一定要那么geek呢。。
<GNUdog> adam8157: sb
<adam8157> GNUdog: - -!
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 因为很酷啊，耍酷呗。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 问你你不搭理我
<GNUdog> 还发彩色
<adam8157> GNUdog: 刚才afk...去你们学校了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 纳尼？来我们学校做什么？
<wolftankk> adam8157 什么彩色标记?
<GNUdog> 今天 cloud 那组人不是去 BUPT 了么
<adam8157> GNUdog: 去充话费拿了个无线鼠标
<wolftankk> test
<GNUdog> ad
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没劲
<GNUdog> ad
<GNUdog> adam8157: 还在我们学校？
<^k^> wolftankk, ....  ㍦ 
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯, 七号楼下
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 你知道怎么安装？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我说你
<adam8157> GNUdog: 在家了...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 2.。
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 给你个任务，完成了你就是geek了。
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 说说看
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence:  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Impressive 把这个软件从 pdftk+xpdf 移植到 poppler。
 * mayli http://google.com
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 你说的那几个单词我都不认识啊。。。
<microcai> adam8157: 恭喜你可以参加 10月15日的大会，我要上班 5555555555
<GNUdog> microcai: 虾米大会？
<adam8157> microcai: 请假呗
<dungeon_archl> Eva
<microcai> adam8157: 我kao ,我新人，动不动就请假，我还要不要转正的啊
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: pdftk 是个pdf工具集合，xpdf是pdf阅读后端，poppler是xpdf新的发展
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-beijing-slide-preparation.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: FAD 2011 北京主题演讲材料准备 — LinuxTOY
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 汗，我看看，好像挺酷的，但是还是更喜欢pinpoint。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157: FAD 啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啊, 他说的这个
<GNUdog> adam8157: 去不？我倒是打算去的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 到时候看啊
<dungeon_archl> 你们去了今天的活动了？
<dungeon_archl> 没去？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 因为本来定在10月可能去日本一周，一直没决定下来
<GNUdog> 现在肯定不去了 ><
<adam8157> GNUdog: 去干啥
<GNUdog> adam8157: あきはばら
 * GNUdog 注册了10分钟，终于填对了 captcha
<dungeon_archl> 中国可以预定Nokia N9了的说。
<dungeon_archl> 有100个免费获得N9抽奖名额，
<dungeon_archl> 恩。猜会有100万人参加，那么就是 1/10000了。
<Evanescence> 有什么命令可以列出ppa吗？
 * GNUdog 游戏去，闪人
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: N9是什么系统
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 玩 geek 游戏。去把  goblinhack.sourceforge.net 攻略了
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55:  Meego 
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 正忙，嘿嘿，
<tenzu> 鬼来啦~~
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 热气腾腾！
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: ...
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: elementary OS 似乎不错哦。和Mac长的挺像。
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 长得像没用,用起来像还差不多
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 用起来应该是很奇怪的，因为我就没看到一个和其他linux一样的软件。。。
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 太奇怪的玩意儿肯定不好用
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: 哦,估计是绝版了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 我靠，怎么能打彩色的?
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 不过 这个文件对话框 设计不错，我认为。 http://elementaryos.org/sites/default/files/user/5/medthumb_open_file_dialog_by_danrabbit-d47347j.png
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 肥猪流~
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 跟着悟空走。 http://www.adam8157.info/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Adam's
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: okay，let me c c 
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 。。。
<ghosTM55> 囧，我用的是xchat
<ghosTM55> 能搞么
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 我用的chatzilla
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 我可以关闭彩色
<dungeon_archl> :D
 * ghosTM55 表示对彩色字体不感冒
<tenzu> ghosTM55: ghosTM55 你今天讲神马?
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 看起来不错
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 讲如何把妹
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 哦。
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 介绍几个
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 找人录下来
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 哈哈哈，好像有人会录像
 * dungeon_archl 再一次带上长鼻子：我对照周恩来照片，他长得太像我了 :D
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 还真有啊
<xxxx> 大家好..请问下  咋终端下载命令是啥？就是单线成下载的那个
<Evanescence> hi
<ghosTM55> xxxx: 建议使用axel
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍧ 
<ghosTM55> xxxx: 单线成的话是wget
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 恩
<xxxx> 公司封BT 只能用单线成
<xxxx> 在Linux下 有没有能突破BT限制得工具?
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 没有漂亮妹子出现就不要把录像上传到网上了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 好的
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 这里都是好G友
<tenzu> LOL
<tenzu> ghosTM55: G友如果不够重口,也不要传了
<dungeon_archl> tenzu:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov1aGMtJqu8 这个是 elementary os的文件管理器。
<ghosTM55> tenzu: -_-|||
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 传吧。不论什么样的我就知道你的脸了，最近我在收集人脸 :D
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 看着比nautilus好用很多
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: 你喜欢男人?
<xxxx> 实用 wget -c http://dx56.newyx.net/simcity4.exe 显示正在链接 dx56,newyx.net|121.11.150.76|:80... 卡住了..
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 不对。我男女都喜欢。
<xxxx> 使用
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: 囧
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 我还不知道我喜欢你不。
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 没了解。
<JuncoJet> 装了chromium又果断卸载了……
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: 你是男是女。。。在什么地方?
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 我是 archl。。。
<ghosTM55> ???
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 好吧。生理上，我喜欢女人。
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 他/她是罗姐
<xxxx> 有帅哥告诉我怎么回事吗？或者该怎么办
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 罗玉凤?
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 。。。
 * dungeon_archl 碾过 ghosTM55 100遍啊100遍。。。
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 原来你是那个罗啊
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 有几个罗？
<dungeon_archl> tenzu:  luo
<dungeon_archl> 洛？
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> 哦。
<^k^> dungeon_archl:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com .
 * ghosTM55 表示
<tenzu> 噗
 * ghosTM55 表示无语
<ghosTM55> wzssyqa: hello
<wzssyqa> ghosTM55: hello
<ghosTM55> wzssyqa: 张成前面在介绍deepin，哈啊
<ghosTM55> 提到你们了 :D
<wzssyqa> ghosTM55: 额
<hello_> 第一次进来看看
<xxxx> 你好..请问ubuntu下有什么工具能突破BT限制得吗？
<hello_> formerly 
<wzssyqa> ghosTM55: 移动的这破wlan今天很不稳定啊
<ghosTM55> wzssyqa: 我是联通3G用户，300K/s WCDMA表示毫无鸭梨
<wzssyqa> ghosTM55: 我们免费用几个月的wlan
<wujie> linux是不是不需要无线驱动
<ghosTM55> wzssyqa: wlan我看到有朋友用过，用的非常痛苦
<soiamso> wujie: 不是
<wzssyqa> wujie: 绝大部分时候不需要自己手动装了
<wujie> 哦
<wzssyqa> ghosTM55: 联通的那玩意不是很贵吗？
<wzssyqa> ghosTM55: 当然对于大财主无所谓了
<ghosTM55> wzssyqa: 66一个月，300M的3G网络，240条短信，50分钟拨打时间，接听免费
<wzssyqa> ghosTM55: 300M，。。。。
<wzssyqa> ghosTM55: 好吧。。。
<dungeon_archl> 43 可以了吗？
<dungeon_archl> 哦了
<dungeon_archl> 这样
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 会了
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 有12G 套餐吧
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: 恩
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 那得是抢银行价吧？
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55:  随机的不会 /pref outgoing.colorCodes true 开启
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 疼叔～～～～～
<tenzu> wzssyqa: ...
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 哈哈，疼叔
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 我没那么老
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 常～～～来玩～～～啊～～～
<dungeon_archl> 5 消息
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 要看你印钞票的速度
 * ghosTM55 闹钟瞬间闪现了一个大叔捂着蛋的样子
<dungeon_archl> 5消息
<dungeon_archl> lol
 * ghosTM55 脑中
<wujie> LOL
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 下次给我介绍漂亮妹子
<dungeon_archl>  失败。。。
<ofan> tenzu: 我也要一个
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 。。。
<wujie> 问一下，如果无线网卡买了，fedora上怎么用
<ofan> wzssyqa: 我也要一个..
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 你远远的淹死在地下河里找忍者女龟吧
<wzssyqa> tenzu:  ofan 我都没有
 * dungeon_archl 今天rp太差了。
<wxy1000> ？
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 别说，看到过好几个背龟壳的洋妹子
<Evanescence> colorcol3eu
<ofan> wzssyqa: 同命..
<wxy1000> 推荐本ubuntu的书
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 我觉得白人美女比例比黄种人高一些。
<soiamso> wujie: 要看芯片
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 好吧，中国人的审美观来看。
<wujie> 哦
<wujie> 会不会自动识别啊
<dungeon_archl> wxy1000: Ubuntu只看手册就好了。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 不过不考虑少数过于丰满的以外，精品率是100%
<dungeon_archl> wxy1000: 论坛里有2本，去看了
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 你太饥渴了
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 哪有 我不喜欢黑妞
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • conky大小设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345488 在conkyrc设置的代码无法完全显示在屏幕上，屏幕太小。能不能修改显示出的conky大小。使所有的信息全部显示出来 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiayunlove — 2011-09-17 15:12 
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 好吧，其实身材好的黑妞也不错
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 我对人种不歧视——尽管。
<GNUdog> adam8157: ping
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 算了，我对女人实际上兴趣不大。
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: 你到底是男是女。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: pong
<ofan> dungeon_archl: ...你暴露了.
<GNUdog> adam8157: http://bbs.fedora-zh.org/member.php?14746  这人和你有啥关系？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 查看個人資料: 蛋蛋的幽香啊 - Fedora Chinese User Group Forum - 中文用户组论坛 - 中文社群論壇
<ofan> 擦 这名字
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 我连朋友都没找到多少，还管对方是男是女？
<slacker_HD> haha
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我去, 为什么和我有关系
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我没注册过
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 额
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 好吧。。。我对男女太平等了。不会迁就女的。
<slacker_HD> dungeon_archl：既然如此，如果你是女孩子，那让我做你朋友吧
<GNUdog> adam8157: 不是你的幽香么？
<ofan> slacker_HD: 是白人妹子
<dungeon_archl> slacker_HD: 所以嘛。你不会真的找我的。
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<slacker_HD> 真的是白人妹子？
 * wzssyqa 求妹纸
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> .oicebot on
<dungeon_archl> 没了。。。
<ofan> slacker_HD: 白嫩萝莉
<wzssyqa> test
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。。
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  ㍧ 
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: 囧
<slacker_HD> dungeon_archl: 囧
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 你对我说什么？
<dungeon_archl> slacker_HD: ？
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: 我问你到底是男是女...
<slacker_HD> 没事，看到你那句话了
<slacker_HD> dungeon_archl: slacker_HD: 所以嘛。你不会真的找我的。
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 。。。不明摆么。我是美男。
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: 卧槽
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 如果周恩来算美男的话。
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: ... You win
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 拿照片来。我没搜到你的。
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: weibo.com/ghosTM55
<ghosTM55> 要人肉我太容易了
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 哦。你的样子好衰。。。
<GNUdog> 这么直接
<dungeon_archl> 照片那个。。。
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: 没关系
<slacker_HD> 托马斯姚？
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 恩。拿个好点的照片啊。那个不行。
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: 你要收集照片干什么
<ghosTM55> slacker_HD: 是我
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 看看大家是什么样的啊。
<slacker_HD> 呵呵，果然容易人肉
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 这个频道里知道13个人了。
<iGoogle> 你的҈样子҈好衰҈
<ghosTM55> ....................
<slacker_HD> 。。。。彩色的又来了
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<slacker_HD> 哇，居然是90后。。。
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/172799
<ghosTM55> iGoogle: -_-|||
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 见到神，是要拜滴
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/172800
<ghosTM55> iGoogle: 对了，你gtalk用么?
<iGoogle> dungeon_archl ghosTM5: 。。。不明摆么。我是美男
<iGoogle> ghosTM55: . 基本不开
<ghosTM55> iGoogle: 就用irc的?
<iGoogle> 差不多
<ghosTM55> i c
<slacker_HD> 真愁人，ape拖下来了，cue没种子了，，
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle: 怎么了/
<ghosTM55> slacker_HD: Linux下现在有比较好的听ape的方案么
<wzssyqa> 为什么没有在北交的人出来冒个泡？
<wzssyqa> 他们没有网络吗？
<slacker_HD> clementine，ghosTM55
<ghosTM55> slacker_HD: 我google看看，谢谢
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 没有吧。。。老外不搞那些似乎。
<slacker_HD> 我在win和linux下统一都用这个了
<ghosTM55> win下我还是觉得foobar不错
 * dungeon_archl 知道一，老外不看同步歌词，二，老外不需要整CD。。。
<slacker_HD> foobar当然不错
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 用 nokia n900放音乐。
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 装 rockbox
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: i c
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: rockbox 移植桌面linux的任务交给你了。
 * ghosTM55 ...
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55:  任务简介在这里 http://maemo.org/packages/view/rockbox/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: maemo.org - package overview for Rockbox audio player
<ghosTM55> 有debian developer现在在移植meego的app到debian上
 * ghosTM55 忙去了
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 如果你是 32bit的debian系linux，试试。 http://repository.maemo.org/extras-devel/pool/fremantle/free/r/rockbox/rockbox_2011-06-28maemo1_i386.deb
<dungeon_archl> ghosTM55: 忙吧。
<dungeon_archl> 拜拜
<ghosTM55> dungeon_archl: 下次聊，88
<slacker_HD> arch党
<dungeon_archl> slacker_HD: 源码编译去。
<slacker_HD> 啥意思？
<slacker_HD> 我说你是arch党，我不是
<XwinX> iGoogle: 
<iGoogle> XwinX: 好事情？
<XwinX> iGoogle: 没
<iGoogle> XwinX: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=345492
<wujie> 无线网卡怎么办啊
<XwinX> iGoogle: 手工复制key过去吧
<iGoogle> 在温州工作的王小姐买了两部iPhone4苹果手机（价值850元）快递回吉林老家。但寄到吉林老家时，手机竟然变成了一堆泥土。
<iGoogle> XwinX: 不能导入。 nnnd
<iGoogle> 你试试不。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 我以前试过, 可以的啊
<XwinX> iGoogle: 你的 apk 是哪个, 我装一下
<iGoogle> 电子市场下的。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 名字
<iGoogle> 就那. sshdroid
<XwinX> iGoogle: 好大, 1.45M
<iGoogle> 看了比较大，以为功能比较全。
<wujie> key放在哪？
<iGoogle> wujie: sdcard
<iGoogle> MXGS-216-C
<wujie> 我说的是无线网卡在linux上怎么用
<iGoogle> ?
<XwinX> iGoogle: 有广告,垃圾
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.04 没有声音~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345494 装完11.04 ，没有一点声音~开机声都没有~谷歌了很多方法都没有用，显示声卡驱动是有的~在声音首选项里显示有声卡~ 插耳机也没声音~声卡ALC269vb，求高人指导~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenyong6813 — 2011-09-17 16:09 
<iGoogle> 现在的，都带广告
<XwinX> iGoogle: 这个端口默认就22的啊
<iGoogle> 不是吧。 2222阿
<XwinX> 22
<iGoogle> 改22，都不能start了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 你的手机没root?
<iGoogle> 你的机器，难道已经root了
<wujie> 发现libreoffice字体不错啊
<iGoogle> 我才不动这。
<XwinX> iGoogle: bsä½ 
<iGoogle> nnnd 祝贺你的手机早日超生。
<iGoogle> 反正用不到1年
<roylez_>  /kick iGoogle 
<iGoogle> roylez_: 换手机
<wujie> k会不会中毒啊
<Evanescence> 没有有命令可以查询一个host比如www.youtube.com 的ipv6地址的啊？
<yxcy> nslookup
<wujie> youtube登录不了啊
<iGoogle> 通了才能查
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 我通了，想在host里加一些其他网站的ip
<Evanescence> v
<Evanescence> 6
<Evanescence> yxcy: nslookup似乎不能查询到ipv6啊
<yxcy> 你在ipv6下查试试
<yxcy> 我刚发现这一点
<Evanescence> yxcy: 我就是在ipv6下查的
<yxcy> 就啊就不知道了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 是个垃圾,确实import 不行
<XwinX> iGoogle: 扔了吧
<XwinX> iGoogle: 说我的key太长
<XwinX> Evanescence: google 的ipv6地址都是通用的, 只要你有一个ip, 可以把所有他的其它域名设置成这个
<Evanescence> XwinX: google的我有了，但是其他的一些网站要查询出来才行啊
<XwinX> Evanescence: youtube 的和google的是一样的
<XwinX> Evanescence: 其它的不知道
<Evanescence> XwinX: 这个我知道youtube的就是gl。google。com的
<XwinX> Evanescence: 嗯
<XwinX> iGoogle: 有烟吗?
<iGoogle> XwinX: 是吧。我看不清提示。太短时间了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 嗯 key string 太长
<iGoogle> 出去配崽崽踢球。
<iGoogle> 爬山去
<caleb-> 配崽崽++
<caleb-> 真牛逼
<Guest31550> .....
<Guest31550> 我来了
<king-egg> 。。。
<eexpress> anybody
<eexpress> all zombies?
<cfy> eexpress: 真的假的?
<XwinX> eexpress: 淘宝买条了裤子, 穿不进去了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 11.04 怎样在Ubuntu classic(Gnome 2)开启全局菜单？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345504 Unity实在用不惯，还是喜欢Gnome 2的简洁，求各位帮帮忙～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fatebyfeng — 2011-09-17 17:44 
<lolicon> ~.~
<gplfeng> 为什么UrbanTerror和机器人打的时候老是崩溃啊
<gplfeng> :'(
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu分区——在线等... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345507 我的硬盘是250G的，我现在正在分区，跪求高手给个分区方案！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tovep — 2011-09-17 18:24 
<roylez_> tenzu: http://imgur.com/2Eh7h
<^k^> ⇪ ti: I spotted this today at the Cleveland Museum of Natural History. - Imgur 
<tenzu> roylez_: 甲壳虫...
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/oaznG.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 感觉密码很不安全...
<cfy> roylez_: shadow
<roylez_> cfy: cc，你想多了。你梦中杀人呢
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 暴力破解的话应该很快吧...
<tenzu> roylez_: 我想起了卷被子那个笑话
<roylez_> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/WdULx.gif
<cfy> roylez_: 主席这..........老图啊...
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<roylez_> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/iw581.jpg
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/ZIkXT.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 你的表情?
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez_: 主席...
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/zAXOt.png ...
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Photo Album - Imgur 
<tenzu> nerd's brain
<roylez_> tenzu: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjA2OTI3NDY4.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 冷钢公司武士刀测试 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Ubuntu 10.04安装TeXmaker的疑惑，求熟悉TeXLive的大大们指点！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345510 我在ubuntu 10.04上用DVD iso安装了TeXLive 2011，环境变量都已经设置好了，按照tug 的文档检查，安装成功。但是在安装TeXmaker的时候，apt-get texmaker要下载450M的包，里面都是诸如：正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分 ...
<cfy> adam8157: crypt这个函数运行起来好慢哦..
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac241061/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 霓虹~神奇伪娘当场变身！~~我不再相信爱情了~ - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> cfy: 刚不在 有多慢?
<adam8157> roylez_: 重口 看看
<roylez_> adam8157: 是真女人。不过这化妆技太神了
<cfy> adam8157: 非常慢啊...10000次,我这里执行了39s
<cfy> adam8157: 这速度.暴力破也有压力啊...
<cfy> adam8157: 得优化吧
<adam8157> cfy: C的?
<adam8157> cfy: 你怎么用的
<cfy> adam8157: for i from 1 to 10000;然后sprintf到一个字符串里,然后crypt一下
<cfy> adam8157: crypt用的是sha512
<adam8157> cfy: sha512是要慢些, 但是不至于这么慢吧...
 * cfy pasted "crypt-test" at http://paste2.org/get/1655550
<cfy> adam8157
<cfy> adam8157: above
<cfy> adam8157: 这样子,如果直接像我这样暴力,那破密码基本不可能了.....
<adam8157> cfy: 我这里47秒...
<cfy> adam8157: 还是我机子好 :D
<cfy> adam8157: 我打dota去...重启...
<adam8157> cfy: 这是不是sha512的最短时间...除去字符串长度的关系...
<adam8157> - -
<adam8157> roylez_: 为什么acfun无法拖动啊 魂淡
<GNUdog> adam8157: 来看 nico 吧
<Evanescence> roylez_: 伪娘还是女人？
<roylez_> Evanescence: 女人
<Evanescence> roylez_: 咋说是伪娘尼，要是伪娘就好了，
<roylez_> Evanescence: 死基佬
 * GNUdog 在比利的麾下，你们这些死基佬都是浮云
<Evanescence> roylez_: 唉，这世道，
<maonx> hotot 怎么加帐号... 一直说访问令牌不存在.
<GNUdog> http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/nm7527106  燃的一塌糊涂
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我不懂日语啊 魂淡
<NoIE> GNUdog: 我不会翻墙啊 魂淡
<gebjgd> TNND的，累死我了
<ch__> i come
<ch__> 其实ios跟linux差不多
<iGoogle> XwinX: 
<gebjgd> XwinX, 汉化组组长好
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<yangjia> 做笔记用什么软件好呢？我想很长时间保存下去
<iGoogle> GdkNativeWindow GdkNativeWindo
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神你在干嘛?
<Evanescence> facebook上传照片，弄了十次，没有一次成功上传的，鸟的facebook
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 用gmail上傳就是。。
<iGoogle> 我在折腾非常困难的 gdk。
<iGoogle> 没人帮忙
 * CyrusYzGTt 我今天從 12:00 睡到 20:00 剛好 八個小時。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gdk 俺不會
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你弄的东西只有你自己能折腾
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 銷魂頭MM。正解
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ hi
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有人在跟我對話，我去吃晚飯了，，88
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§  hi
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§§§§§
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 晚饭吃啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 防腐劑，亞麻硝酸，
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 搭配还挺合理
<h9> CyrusYzGTt§ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 嗯，還有過期澱粉，和垃圾油，地溝油包
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 还注意均衡营养
<h9> CyrusYzGTt§  你食品挺丰富的呀！
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 嗯，這是 華豐 康師傅 的基本配料
<CyrusYzGTt> h9§ 嗯，還有 塑化劑，最新添加的
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 好久没吃方便面了。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 羡慕
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 统一的好吃,还有五谷道场
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我一直在吃，，到時遇到意外，就是不死殭屍了
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ...那些好貴的，，
<h9> CyrusYzGTt§ 塑化剂吃多了，小jj会变小的
<gebjgd> h9, 反正他也没有小GG
<CyrusYzGTt> h9§ 正常啊，，如果是修真的話，有些門派是認爲 嬰兒 纔是最接近天道。。
<CyrusYzGTt> h9§ 加上 壯陽的功夫就是了，丹道已經解決了這個問題了
<h9> gebjgd§ 我一直觉得CyrusYzGTt是个小姑娘
<CyrusYzGTt> h9§ gebjgd ... ... 我是男人
<gebjgd> h9, 你猜对了
<h9> CyrusYzGTt§ 你又在说慌，小妖精那个鸟人都告诉我了，说你是female
<CyrusYzGTt> h9§ .. .. 蒼井空 可以證明我是男的
<h9> CyrusYzGTt§ 小姑娘也喜欢看苍井空，尤其是你这样正在怀春的小姑娘
<CyrusYzGTt> h9§ 0 0!! .. .. maya可是證實的，，
<ch__> linux 下怎样使用无线网
 * h9 §§§§§CyrusYzGTt是个怀春的小姑娘
<h9> CyrusYzGTt§ maya其实是个猥琐的大叔，也就你一小姑娘觉得他是女的
<CyrusYzGTt> h9§ 呃呃。。好吧。。我傷心了，，原來 maya欺騙我，，幸好沒有見面
<h9> CyrusYzGTt§ 我下了，bye
<wjian> 那个……网卡驱动不起吗
<metbsd> android irc哪个好？
<forfun> 还有人折腾fvwm
<forfun> 吗
<ch__> 如何设置无限网卡
<ch__> help
<metbsd> android irc哪个好？？
<Warm_HUG> ch__: 你进行到哪一步了
<ch__> Warm_HUG: 还没有头绪
<Warm_HUG> ch__: ...
<ch__> Warm_HUG: 安装来windows无线驱动程序
<ch__> 想跟在win下一样可续搜索到各种信号
<soiamso> ch__: 什么杂牌，网卡？
<ch__> soiamso: 不知道如何查看？
<soiamso> ch__: 笔记本？
<ch__> 是的
<ch__> soiamso: 然后呢
<Kandu> ch__: 然後看 wiki
<soiamso> ch__: Ubuntu 软件中心 关键词 wireless
<ch__> Kandu: 下载上不了
<ch__> wiki上不了
<soiamso> ch__: lspci
<soiamso> ch__: 你笔记本的型号。
<ch__> Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<soiamso> ch__: 这个网卡能用的。
<soiamso> ch__: intel  的无线网卡都能用 1000系列要看 wii
<soiamso> ch__: wiki
<ch__> soiamso: 那里wiki
<soiamso> ch__: google 都有答案，自己google
<ch__> soiamso: 如何查看能搜索到的信号呢
<soiamso> ch__: 都答你了，自己看我写的
<kenifanying> ch__, 你是什么系统？
<ch__> kenifanying: debian
<kenifanying> ch__, 具体点，stable testing 还是 sid?
<kenifanying> ch__, 不会看？
<ch__> kenifanying: buhui
<kenifanying> System Tools--> Systems Monitor
<soiamso> ch__: 。。 debian 
<kenifanying> System 选项卡
<kenifanying> ch__, 可以上网不？debian下
<ch__> kenifanying: 可以
<ch__> kenifanying: 系统选项卡里没有这样的说明阿
<kenifanying> ch__,  vi /etc/apt/sources.list， 添加相应的源
<kenifanying> Release 后面跟着什么？
<kenifanying> ch__, 比如 deb http://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian squeeze main contrib non-free
<ch__> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Tue Sep 13 22:14:59 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /debian/
<kenifanying> ch__, 然后 aptitude update
<kenifanying> ch__,  aptitude install  firmware-iwlwifi wireless-tools
<kenifanying> 应该就行了
<kenifanying> ch__, 试下，然后告诉结果！！！
<kenifanying> ch__, 刚那两个命令要root权利
<ch__> kenifanying: 都装过来
<ch__> kenifanying: 那两个软件都装了，然后怎么看
<kenifanying> ch__, 怎么样？你用GNOME还是KDE?
<ch__> kenifanying: kde
<kenifanying> ch__, 首先你笔记本的无线网卡开关要打开……
<forfun> FvwmIconBox与桌面上默认的IconBox是什么关系？
<kenifanying> ch__, 然后KDE右下角应该有个网络的图标
<kenifanying> ch__, 点开看看，我现在没用kde，没法具体说
<ch__> kenifanying: 看到来。可以了
<ch__> kenifanying: 谢谢
<kenifanying> ch__, 不客气
<kenifanying> ch__, 我刚学的时候也像你一样
<ch__> kenifanying: 其实我最想的就是把我的无线网卡设置成WiFi热点
<kenifanying> ch__, 设置程ad-hoc?
<kenifanying> ch__, 很简单呀
<kenifanying> ch__, 在kde那个网络管理里面新建个就行了
<kenifanying> ch__, 相应的参数改下就好了
<ch__> kenifanying: ssid写什么呢
<forfun> FvwmIconBox与桌面上默认的IconBox是什么关系？
<kenifanying> ch__, 自己取呀
<kenifanying> ch__, 随便
<ch__> kenifanying: bssid 呢？
<kenifanying> Mode 改成 ad-hoc就好拉
<chen> 现在在聊什么
<kenifanying> 留空或者随便写个
<chen> hey
<kenifanying> chen, 教新手设置安装无线网卡驱动
<chen> oo
<mao1> ubuntu触摸板的驱动是哪个啊？
<ch__> kenifanying: 设置了，可是连不上，ip address 那一栏选什么
<kenifanying> ch__, 遇到问题学会用谷歌（http://www.google.com.hk或者http://www.google.com/ncr) 比如你刚才驱动的问题其实搜索关键词“ debian Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000"第一个就是你要的答案
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Google
<kenifanying> ch__, 你手机连接ad-hoc?
<ch__> kenifanying: ipad
<kenifanying> ch__, 没有ipad!
<kenifanying> ch__, 支持ad-hoc不？
<kenifanying> ch__, ad-hoc那里ipv4设置要改成手动
<ch__> kenifanying: win7下自带的可以
<kenifanying> ch__, 添加相应的ip 子网掩码
<kenifanying> ch__, 比如 192.168.1.100 255.255.255.0
<ch__> kenifanying: 好像没有ipv4设置
<kenifanying> ch__, 然后ipad上也得相应设置……
<kenifanying> ch__, debian上IPv4 Settings
<kenifanying> ch__, 英语还行的话看这篇文章https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<emacsyin> 听说现在手机也和电脑一样，可以买组装机了，不用买品牌机了
<chen> emacsyin, 有这种事
<chen> 有没有链接
<emacsyin> 你买什么机壳？什么CPU，什么内存，什么硬盘？什么显示器，都可以自己选阿
<emacsyin> 手机也一样
<chen> emacsyin, 哈哈，很贵吧
 * kenifanying 如果组装机没有品牌机好的话，组装机就会没有市场
<emacsyin> chen: 肯定是很便宜。小米手机那种配置，最多1500也就够了
<emacsyin> 我们这里很多人开组装手机公司，赚死了
<chen> emacsyin, hehe
<emacsyin> CPU，显示屏，内存，手机壳，按键还是触摸，等等，你自己选择，他们给你组装
<ch__> kenifanying: 太复杂
<emacsyin> 塞班、按桌、IOS系统，随便你选，他们给你找硬件配置
<kenifanying> emacsyin, 怀疑他们能力……
<emacsyin> 现在按桌联盟在推出这种配件
<^k^> 新 Full Circle 开源杂志 • FullCircle中文版怎么还没发布2011年的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345525 如题。2011已经过了快2/3了，希望fullcircle编辑组的大大们 给给力 ！！ 有什么困难找 人民群众 阿！！ 不要客气 噻！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 samwang — 2011-09-17 21:47 
<necwizard> 又断线了
<Cherrot> 请教一下C/C++的问题：
<Cherrot> 我使用strcmp验证用户输入的命令行参数，如果为-h时输出帮助信息，可实际情况确实不管输入什么参数都输出了帮助信息，为什么啊？
<metbsd> android有irc 客户软件吗
<kenifanying> metbsd, 有
<metbsd> 叫甚么名字
<kenifanying> metbsd, andchat, yaaic
<metbsd> 哪个比较好
<kenifanying> metbsd, 我用andchat
<metbsd> 我买了三星i9003
<kenifanying> metbsd, yaaic是开源的
<kenifanying> metbsd,有钱人
<metbsd> 才2300RMB
<AsuraLe> how to install language support and input methond in Debian?
<kenifanying> metbsd, 那我也买不起
<ch__> kenifanying: 设置不对，收不到信号
<kenifanying> ch__, 看刚才给你的那篇文章
<soiamso> 用完ubuntu用debian ，
<AsuraLe> Evanescence:  could you help my to check how to install language support ? i cannot see chinese now ~
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, aptitude install  ttf-wqy-zenhei
<AsuraLe> i cannot see any chinese ~~~
<Cherrot> https://bugs.launchpad.net 竟然被封了
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: charset error?
<metbsd> kenifanying, 你用哪款
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: chese all layout small box
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, aptitude install ttf-wqy-zenhei ttf-wqy-microhei ttf-arphic-bkai00mp  ttf-arphic-gbsn00lp  ttf-arphic-ukai
<kenifanying> ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp  ttf-arphic-gkai00mp  ttf-arphic-uming
<kenifanying> metbsd,andchat
<kenifanying> metbsd, aptitude install ibus-pinyin or aptitude install fcitx
<kenifanying> metbsd, 弄错了，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<metbsd> kenifanying, 你用哪款手机
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: let me try , should i relogin to make it work ?
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, yes
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, if you want to input Chinese
<kenifanying> metbsd, 索爱 w8
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: of course ~~~
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: i face chinese veryday~
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, Sorry, if you system is not debian, these commands may be not work!
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: my system is debian~
<martist> Ist hier eine Chinesische Gruppe??
<soiamso> AsuraLe: why not arch 
<soiamso> martist: 你还德语
<martist> ^_^
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: i just install debian to be my os ,but i not wanna gnome and other desktop ,i only wanna openbox tomy desktop~ so i install without gui~
<AsuraLe> soiamso: i will try next time ~
<martist> soiamso: 最近工作需要，正学得晕头转向。
<AsuraLe> soiamso: what's different with arch and debian ?
<tenzu> AsuraLe: change your font for terminal as wqy-zenhei, wqy-microhei or something like that
<Cherrot> 终于知道为什么empathy上IRC时为啥文字不能自动换行了……把成员列表拉出来就可以了，汗……
<AsuraLe> tenzu: i installed openbox ~
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, if you just want to use Chinsese in Console, you can install fbterm and fbterm_ucimf
<AsuraLe> tenzu: in the terminal ,no chinese ,so no problem ,but not in the terminal ,all the chinese are boxes
<tenzu> AsuraLe: change your font for terminal
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, I have no idea about openbox, i think you need do some settings.
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: i just install the ttfs ~
<tenzu> AsuraLe: install terminator
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: if it doesn't work i will try another ~
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, Good Luck! 
<AsuraLe> tenzu: i installed tilda and urxvt
<chen> http://www.damndigital.com/archives/25192
<^k^> ⇪ ti: North Kingdom：ROME & “3 Dreams of Black” 及其背后的故事（长文多图杀猫瞎眼） | DamnDigital | 互动中国
<chen> 试一下这个
<chen> 用chrome，很漂亮
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: sudo apt-get install language-pack-zh-hans language-pack-zh-hans-base language-support-fonts-zh-hans language-support-input-zh-hans language-pack-gnome-nan
<emacsyin> 卖组装手机阿
<kenifanying> ch__, 当看network-manager那个很复杂？
<martist> 这儿有python同志吗？
<kenifanying> ch__, 命令行的你又不需要看……
<ch__> kenifanying: 我的有限网络一直显示unmanaged
<MeaCulpa_> martist: 说出来共同学习
<kenifanying> ch__, 因为你动了/etc/network/interfaces吧？
<ch__> kenifanying: 因为我的网络时通过一个命令程序来登录的，不知道为什么他们不知别
<martist> MeaCulpa_: 我刚开始学，不得其法。准确地说刚开始接触编程。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: language-pack-gnome-nan i only use gdm with my dm , still use this ?
<ch__> kenifanying: 是的
<AsuraLe> tenzu: how to change font for terminal?
<ch__> kenifanying: 加了两行内容
<kenifanying> ch__, 把你加的东西删掉就可以了
<kenifanying> ch__, 你是adsl还是教育网？干嘛用命令？
<ch__> kenifanying: 删了就上不了网
<Evanescence> i   language-pack-en                - translation updates for language English  
<Evanescence> i   language-pack-en-base           - translations for language English         
<kenifanying> ch__, 谁说的？
<Evanescence> i   language-pack-gnome-en          - GNOME translation updates for language Eng
<Evanescence> i   language-pack-gnome-en-base     - GNOME translations for language English   
<Evanescence> i A language-pack-gnome-zh-hans     - GNOME translation updates for language Sim
<ch__> kenifanying: 广电光纤
<Evanescence> i   language-pack-gnome-zh-hans-bas - GNOME translations for language Simplified
<tenzu> AsuraLe: no one knows which terminal you are using until you say
<^k^> Evanescence:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com .
<kenifanying> ch__, 那也可以上呀
<tenzu> AsuraLe: I told you to install "terminator" already
<kenifanying> ch__, 怎么都这么高级
<kenifanying> ch__, 一般的方法network-manager都支持呀
<kenifanying> ch__, 你说你用命令怎么上？
<AsuraLe> tenzu: i now use tilda and urxvt. and i think it installed x-terminator auto~
<microcai> Evanescence:  !!
<microcai> Evanescence: 注意点
<ch__> kenifanying: 南京广电专门提供的登录程序
<kenifanying> ch__, 晕死，
<ch__> kenifanying: 一个脚本
<kenifanying> ch__, 不知道是ppp拨号还是什么
<kenifanying> 贴出来
<AsuraLe> tenzu: oh , i could only use tilda and urxvt ,i couldnot use x-terminator 
<ch__> kenifanying: 你可以到这里看http://www.baron.com.cn/onlineserver/WSYYT/download.php
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 下载中心
<MeaCulpa_> martist: ...不要讨为了问而问，有问题直接说
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: your methond cannot for debian , unable to locate those package ~
<AsuraLe> let me log out to have a look if kenifanying's methond work~
* microcai changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal 已发布 http://www.ubuntu.com/download |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |不要为了问而讨问，有问题直接说|日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW ，今日日志 http://tinyurl.com
 * kenifanying 最反感那些垃圾的isp用些非标准的认证方法！！！
<DawnFantasy> long time nooooo see~~
* microcai changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal 已发布 http://www.ubuntu.com/download |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |不要为了问而讨问，有问题直接说 耐心等待 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW ，今日日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
 * microcai 终于可以了
<AsuraLe> ok , kenifanying , it's works 
<AsuraLe> which package is chinese input in the debian?
<kenifanying> ch__, ibus-pinyin
<kenifanying> ch__, if you want to use fcitx, you need add " squeeze-backports" to /etc/apt/sources.list
<AsuraLe> TT,
<ch__> kenifanying: what
<AsuraLe> my user is not in the sudoers file..
<kenifanying> ch__, sorry, 把脚本贴到网上吧
<ch__> kenifanying: how？
<kenifanying> ch__, 我下载不下来
<kenifanying> ch__, paste.debian.net
<ch__> kenifanying: 除了脚本，还有一个可执行文件
<gebjgd> ch__,debian testing的路过，旁观
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: what's package is chinese input for debian?
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, fcitx
<kenifanying> ch__, 有给你用户名密码吧？ 
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, or ibus
<ch__> kenifanying: 有的
<kenifanying> ch__, 直接ppp试试不就得了
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, or scim
<link307> 问下：啥叫DragonBall
<link307> 在嵌入式系统的书上看到的
<kenifanying> link307, 谷歌
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: it's seems i use ibus before~
<ch__> kenifanying: http://paste.debian.net/130584/
<link307> kenifanying: 龙珠啊
<link307> kenifanying: 可是貌似指的是一种平台啊
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: how to start ibus in debian ? 
<kenifanying> link307, google
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, ibus
<gebjgd> AsuraLe,man
<ch__> AsuraLe: ibus-demon
<ch__> AsuraLe:  run by terminal
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: by the way , what's startx?
<ch__> AsuraLe: it means start x-windows desktop
<ch__> AsuraLe: like gnome  kde
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, arch wiki
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, I think you should install some desktop eg: GNOME, KDE，XFCE,LXDE
<gebjgd> AsuraLe, you will get all answers that you want
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: first time to install a os but no gui~
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: just forgive me ~~~~
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: ok , i will visit latter~
<kenifanying> ch__, 另一个文件是二进制的还是脚本？
 * kenifanying 电信也好，联通也好，广电也好，总喜欢整些脑残的认证客户端！
<wzssyqa> kenifanying: 跟移动纠结了一下午，原来是那个认证页面不能关
<kenifanying> wzssyqa, 一般的那些客户端都可以不用
<kenifanying> wzssyqa, 比如那些个3G的客户端
<wzssyqa> kenifanying: 恩，网页认证总比那些破客户端强
<JuncoJet>   Linux下 硬盘就是比XP高出3度  谁知道肿木解决
<JuncoJet> 貌似显卡的温度也比XP高出不少  但没测试程序
<CyrusYzGTt> 關閉 swap..增大內存 ，，寫入延時 20分鐘
<CyrusYzGTt> 顯卡無所謂，不用就不高
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: Swap:       247804          0     247804
<JuncoJet> c
<tenzu> 关机就凉快了
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: swap根本1kb都没用到 
<CyrusYzGTt> 開空調，， 18攝氏度，，
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 你掛載就是在用
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 不开空调，低于16度
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 我這裏就只有這個方法降溫，
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: 网上的 swappiness  有没有效果？
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, o(∩∩)o...哈哈，我以为天气……
<soiamso> JuncoJet: 软件问题吧，你不如那个非接触式 温度计探探 真实的温度
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 有，結合 內存優化，更好，，不過大內存的話，就
<kenifanying> link307, uClinux was first released to the public domain supporting the Motorola DragonBall (M68EZ328), Motorola's M68328, and the M68EN322. Since then, uClinux has grown exponentially, as the worlds greatest MMU-less chips receive there own ports. 
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 好吧，，我在廣府呢。，等冬季，就不需要降溫，，不過 溼冷是個問題，，要防潮
<link307> kenifanying: 额。。。还真有
<ch__> JuncoJet: 据ubuntu的人说，ubuntu的电源管理有问题
<JuncoJet> soiamso: Linux开机过后 硬盘温度就直接升到48度，XP下 不管开什么程序 温度都保持在45度到46度
<link307> ch__: 我到没觉得有啥问题，差不多电源用一个多小时
<kenifanying> link307, 谷歌" linux DragonBall"  第一个就是你要的答案了！
<JuncoJet> ch__: 我也觉得ubuntu有问题，以前装的ubuntu是这样，现在kubuntu也是这样
<link307> kenifanying: 额。。。我懒了 :p
<adam8157> 一下子好多人用彩色啊...
<tusooa> adam8157: 全都看不见
<soiamso> JuncoJet: 48 同  45 用同一个软件得出？
<link307> adam8157: 咋变彩色啊
<adam8157> tusooa: 不该啊, 可能你哪里关了 或者默认关了?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 小白表示11.10各种不稳定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345531 悲剧的是我还必须继续用。这样着先支撑一段时间吧…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 lainme — 2011-09-17 22:40 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我想問問vdso怎麼調用
<JuncoJet> soiamso: 不同，Linux下 电脑键盘处烫手的  XP不烫。测试软件测出是硬盘温度相差3度
<JuncoJet> soiamso: 显卡温度估计差异也很大，但是没有测试软件
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 额 你为啥要用它 很偏门的东西
<tusooa> adam8157: erc,除了nick color就没颜色
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好奇
<adam8157> tusooa: 那肯定是有选项
<JuncoJet> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=216987 好像很多人的Ubuntu有这样问题
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 笔记本硬盘温度要比windows下高5度左右，有什么原因吗？
<soiamso> JuncoJet: 又是笔记本，你买台预装linux 的笔记本就不会这样了。或者你自己会写驱动。
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 新聞不是說了麼。。這個
<tusooa> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 忘了, 应该是要写模块, 得有kernel space的代码才行 不是想用就用的
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: 新闻？
<soiamso> JuncoJet: 修改 hd parameter  ?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 自2.6.26之後就這樣
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: 内核问题？
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 嗯，是性能與耗能的戰爭
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: 难道没人改内核源码解决这个问题么
<JuncoJet> CyrusYzGTt: 硬盘温度高，性能更可靠？= =！
<CyrusYzGTt> JuncoJet§ 專利，
 * Cherrot 会宿舍睡觉去咯
<Pwnna> o.o
 * wml 很喜欢KDE，但不喜欢它绑一堆软件
 * wml 请教谁知道卸载掉juk，knode，kmail之类的软件
 * wml 请教谁知道卸载掉juk，knode，kmail之类的软件的方法
<wml> 美人吗现在？
<kenifanying> wml, 你好歹说下什么系统吧老大
<wml> kenifanying: debian
<kenifanying> wml，那很简单， aptitude --purge-unused purge xxx 就好了
<kenifanying> wml, 前提你把依赖搞清除，要不然连你kde也干掉！
 * kenifanying 今天咋这么多debian 的！
<AsuraLe> why i couldnot use chinese in kvirc?
<soiamso> wml: 用arch 更干净吧
<DawnFantasy> 用啥都可以！
<wml> kenifanying: kmail之类的组件就是依赖kde，要干掉它就要干掉kde-core和kde-standard这两个，也就是干掉整个kde
 * adam8157 我也用debian
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, google
<soiamso> AsuraLe: ibus 装了？
<kenifanying> wml, 处理好这个依赖不就好了
<wml> kenifanying: 怎么处理？
<AsuraLe> soiamso: en , i will to visit the google god ~~~ ibus doesnot in kvirc~~
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 准备把vdso好好看看写篇blog...很有意思的样子
<kenifanying> wml, update-alternatives --display  xxx, 把xxx 对应到kmail的选项上
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你要研究 vdso??
<AsuraLe> 嘿嘿，好了～～～
<AsuraLe> 重启了一下kvirc就好了～
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 之前就看过这块, 准备仔细看看
<kenifanying> wml, 我没用kde， 举个例子，我在gnome 下删除epiphany是这样的， sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser 然后把它选择为iceweasel
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  哦。。那好，，
<kenifanying> wml, 之后用aptitiude 干掉epiphany epiphany-data就完事了
<kenifanying> wml, gnome 会依赖的是gnome-www-browser不是epiphany
<wml> kenifanying: 我要删除kmail，但那个命令输出是错误: 无kmail的候选项
<kenifanying> wml, 默认gnome-www-browser 是指向epiphany的，所以干掉epiphany会顺带干掉gnome
<kenifanying> wml,道理一样的kde下
<kenifanying> wml, 你自己找
<wml> kenifanying: 恩，我先试试
<MeaCulpa_> 那么麻烦？反向依赖deb应该解觉得很完美吧
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa_, 你有什么更好的办法？
<wml> MeaCulpa_: 怎么说？
<MeaCulpa_> 凭啥干掉kmail要干掉kdelibs?
<MeaCulpa_> kenifanying: wml: 不知，不用ubuntu, 不觉得Ubuntu/Debian会弱智到这个程度
<MeaCulpa_> 干掉儿子，爸爸会一起死？完全不合逻辑嘛...
<MeaCulpa_> 只有当系统认为当前不存在任何一个依赖kdelibs 的app, 才有理由干掉它
<MeaCulpa_> 据我所知没有一个包管理会自动做我上面说的这个动作，必须手动触发的
<AsuraLe> 难道这就是deb完全卸载的弊端？
<wml> MeaCulpa_: aptitude目前就是这么办的
<MeaCulpa_> AsuraLe: 这不是弊端是Feature, 肯定是用错了
<MeaCulpa_> wml: 你肯定用错参数了...
<soiamso> wml: 打包那个有时候也会这么搞笑的
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa_, 我学艺不精
<wml> MeaCulpa_: 看来要看看man了
<AsuraLe> debian也太狠了吧，apt里居然没有Mono～～～
<AsuraLe> 难道他的意思是让我放弃.net？
<wml> AsuraLe: 不可能, 你用的什么破源
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, debian是很严格的
<wml> main contrib non-free都加上试试
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 不过我squeeze 有
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: squeeze是不是就是conky？
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 应该你contrib或者non-free没加
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, ?
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 我apt conky 告诉我没有这个包，我跑到debian官网上搜conky出来的是squeeze
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 你apt-cache search mono | less 看看哪个是你想要的吧
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 还有这样的用法@@～～～真神奇～～
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 你自己最基本的apt的用法没掌握！
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 额，以前opensuse的时候除了make 都是直接gui里找软件包～
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, debian一样有gui呀
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 自己不用不要怪debian
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 有软件中心
<wml> 我找到一个卸载kde组件的方法，但不知道怎么做http://linuxsir.com/bbs/thread347237.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: aptitude 怎么强制安装一个包 - LinuxSir.Org
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 因为我这次装的就没装gui环境 ,总共就装了112个文件。
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 所以连输入法和语言都得自己装～
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 你硬盘很少吗，我安装gnome+libreoffice+texlive总共也就4G多
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 常用程序包括几个大的也就4.5G点
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 恩，不少～～～但是我想直接只用一个openbox
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, debian安装个gnome或者kde资源占用又不会很大
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 那是你自己的问题了
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 何况用openbox一样可以用软件中心
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: ubuntu的时候发现openbox的桌面满好～然后就在openbox下面，然后就想删除gnome，一口气把gnome、firefox、unity全下载了，结果就不知道那里出问题了，跑的时间一长了就会突然变卡——xorg占用cpu变高，就干脆重装了个debian
 * kenifanying 不喜欢Unity 跟Gnome 3
<atcho> gnome3还行
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 然后我就想着干脆就不要装gnome了，debian就只有装gui或者不装gui，没有多余的选择，就这样了，他就没给我装软件中心和gui的包管理，我也懒得装了。就当练习命令吧
<AsuraLe> 要不老在gui下面点来点去的人都变笨了
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 对了，你之前教我的那个装中文字体文件的命令是啥来的？我得记下来～
<wml> xfonts-wqy ttf-wqy-***
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 晕死，安装命令就是 aptitude install xxx, 后面的字体是debian中主要的中文字体
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: aptitude 和 apt-get 有啥区别？
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 两款文泉驿的，六款文鼎的
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, aptitude对依赖处理比教好吧
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 还可以图形界面
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 比如你直接aptitude 试试
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 恩，试过直接aptitude
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: install 后面跟 wml 的那样的可以不？
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, wml是把它省略呀
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 不能直接打*？
<kenifanying> AsuraLe,不可以
<wml> ttf-wqy-zenhei 和ttf-wqy-microhei
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 你知道头几个字，后面用tab键有提示
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 好吧，我去aptitude里面把你说的那几个字体给记下来～～～
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, aptitude install ttf-wqy<tab>, aptitude install ttf-arph<tab><tab> ， 前一个出来两款文泉字体，后面出现六款文鼎字体
 * wml 抱怨为什么KDE的组件跟桌面基情那么深呢?
 * wml 要睡觉了，Bye...
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 果然想要自由就得学很多东西～
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 不想学东西就乖乖用桌面
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 想学～～～突然发现以前学的太少了～
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 对了，为啥我用tar解压文件他说文件不存在？
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, aptitude install debian-reference-en 
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 看完手册就应该会基本的了
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 具体命令？
<AsuraLe> tar -xvf conky-1.8.1.tar.bz2
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 那是bz2的呀老大！！！！ 用 tar -jxvf conky-1.8.1.tar.bz2
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 哦，bz2的要用j来解压的阿
<DawnFantasy> 早就应该不用咯
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, man tar
<DawnFantasy> tar xf  <filename>
<DawnFantasy> 除非你的版本真的太老了
<kenifanying> DawnFantasy, 是吗？我还真没试过
<kenifanying> DawnFantasy, 我out了
<kenifanying> DawnFantasy, 果然可以
<AsuraLe> tar (child): bzip2: Cannot exec: No such file or directory tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now 
<AsuraLe> 还提示这个～
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 你没安装bzip2
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 晕死
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 嘿嘿，我不知道～
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 出错信息给你提示那么清楚了！
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: @@～原来是说的bzip2没有...
 * kenifanying 睡了
<ofan> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/9lj2qZKyuxU/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 温家宝平民朴实, 夫人张培莉行头尽显豪奢_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 温家宝 张培莉 珠宝 奢华
<gebjgd> ofan, 你能怎样？人家是总理夫人
<link307> 徐亮，即Aron Xu，一位Debian Developer。中国的Debian Developer个数目前尚未超过十个，可以说是非常稀缺的存在。徐亮从2006年开始参与开源项目的开发和翻译工作，而他现在仍是一名高中生。
<ofan> gebjgd: 我就是传播下
<gebjgd> leni_, 最近如何？
<leni_> gebjgd: 太忙了，边搬家边考试
<gebjgd> leni_, 毕业了？
<leni_> 没有
<leni_> gebjgd: 等毕业了，估计又要来一遍
<gebjgd> leni_, 搬家是必然的
<leni_> gebjgd: 我看也是
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gebjgd> leni_, 你那里现在能上webqq么？
<spark001> 我想咨询个问题
<leni_> gebjgd: 我没有qq哇
<spark001> 微内核 宏内核 到底哪个是未来的趋势
<gebjgd> spark001, 你猜
<gebjgd> leni_, 你没有qq？
<leni_> gebjgd: 有过一个，没怎么用
<spark001> 我猜不到啊 我是菜鸟
<gebjgd> spark001, 那就不用关心了
<spark001> 为什么啊
<gebjgd> leni_, 我这里连不上了
<leni_> gebjgd: 我这里主页能上
<gebjgd> leni_, 主页我的也可以，但是点击qq图标无法出现登录
<spark001> 能解答一下吗 还是我的问题目前根本没有答案啊？
<fivesheep> hola amigos
<CyrusYzGTt> 市場決定唄
<CyrusYzGTt> 驚現 五羊
<fivesheep> 周末无聊啊
<fivesheep> 天气变了
<CyrusYzGTt> 迅速圍觀
<leni_> gebjgd: 我webQQ能上。点击最上面那个linux的吉祥物企鹅可以弹出登录
<spark001> 如果从技术上来讲呢？
<gebjgd> leni_, 最上面？
<CyrusYzGTt> 動態內核
<spark001> 从原理上 哪个更先进？
<gebjgd> leni_, 应该是左边把
<leni_> gebjgd: 是的
<gebjgd> leni_, 可以登录？
<gebjgd> leni_, 靠，那就是我的网络问题了
<CyrusYzGTt> 自組織適應進化動態內核
<leni_> gebjgd: 最上面有一栏黑的，1,2,3,4,5的最左面一个
<spark001> 哦 多谢
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，我也在用 webqq
<leni_> gebjgd: 上去了吗？
<gebjgd> leni_, 没有，我这里网络不行
<gebjgd> leni_, 刚才还行呢
<leni_> gebjgd: 你用哪个网络公司？
<gebjgd> leni_, o2
<leni_> gebjgd: 哦。我新家申请了kabel deutschland，不知道好不好
<gebjgd> leni_, 我这里装不了
<leni_> gebjgd: 你在那3个装不了kabel deutschland的州？
<gebjgd> leni_, 不是。nrw
<gebjgd> leni_, 是街道不能装，没有线路
<leni_> gebjgd: 哦。要去睡了。周末愉快。
<gebjgd> leni_, 晚安
<CyrusYzGTt> 快天亮了，，我竟然還沒有睡覺
<^k^>  06:06
 * CyrusYzGTt 天道無親，常與善人
<MeaCulpa_> \/qui
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-18
<ineed> .oicebot on
<ineed> Pwnna§ hi
<lsq> 把宽带的密码忘记了,怎么办
<roylez_> 打电话给电信
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席早
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.capricorn.org/~akira/home/lockpick/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Capricorn.org
<roylez_> tenzu: 有中文版就好了，看着好累
<ScarletWolf> roylez_: 开锁教程。。。MIT还有这个？
<roylez_> ScarletWolf: 多实用阿，一技傍身，不愁饭吃
<ScarletWolf> roylez_: 嗯。。。至少能解决忘记带钥匙的问题
<roylez_> ScarletWolf: 能解决n很多问题，比如找不到厕所，没钱，饿，没女人
<tenzu> roylez_: 讲撬锁?
<roylez_> tenzu: 对
<ScarletWolf> roylez_: 。。。没女人是怎么回事。。。
<roylez_> ScarletWolf: 开个有女人睡觉的房间的门就好
<tenzu> roylez_: 不过看着倒是挺严谨
<ScarletWolf> roylez_: 打算搞夜袭么。。。
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge -s knock
<ScarletWolf> ...
<roylez_> tenzu: tex写的原版呢
<tenzu> roylez_: MIT的都是这种高人么?
<tusooa> 这不是教唆人吗。。。
<tusooa> or the original zipped postscript that the PDF was generated from. #写的明白，是从postscript转过来的
<roylez_> tenzu: 我在想怎么把这文章整个给下载下来，放到kindle上看
<tenzu> roylez_: kindle不能看pdf?
<roylez_> tenzu: pdf效果不好
<tusooa> 突然想起来，那pdf里怎么作注解
<roylez_> 我现在都是kindle作注脚
<tusooa> [ Results for search key : kindle ]
<tusooa> roylez_: kindle是啥 没找到
<tenzu> tusooa: 电纸书
<tenzu> LOL
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> "The first appendix describes how to make lock picking tools. "
<tenzu> roylez_: http://static.arstechnica.net/2011/09/13/phd072011s-4e6f64b-intro.gif
<cfy> tenzu: 好...
<tenzu> cfy: 图片好?
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯
<tenzu> cfy: http://goo.gl/NMdMm
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.grabmybooks.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GrabMyBooks
<roylez_> cfy: 好东西
<cfy> roylez_: 我是operaa...
<cfy> tenzu: 最后是什么意思?
<wujie> 大家好啊
<tenzu> cfy: 长胡子,我也没太明白
<cfy> tenzu: 哦...
<tenzu> roylez_: cfy http://goo.gl/k8Wq4 这个笑死了
<ineed> §
<ineed> 神奇的符号§
<roylez_> tenzu: 没看明白
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-18 10:00:51 +0800
<tusooa>  > Date.today
<^k^> tusooa, 011-09-18
<tusooa> ^k^: 掉字了
<tenzu> roylez_: 工程图修改的时候用cloud lines标注修改的地方,施工方不懂,
<tenzu> roylez_: 以为是切割线
<roylez_> tenzu: .....
<^k^> tusooa, 请重复这个词给我的5倍。  ㍢ 
<roylez_> tenzu: contractor...
<roylez_> tenzu: v5
<tusooa> ^k^: say "掉字了" x 5;
<ineed>  > "haha" *7
<tenzu> "掉字了" * 5
<CyrusYzGTt> > "掉字了" * 5
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 掉字了掉字了掉字了掉字了掉字了
<tenzu> 我想ban了它
<tusooa>  > "其实，ub]很无聊\n" * 5
<^k^> tusooa, 其实，ub]很无聊 其实，ub]很无聊 其实，ub]很无聊 其实，ub]很无聊 其实，ub]很无聊 
<ineed>  > "CyrusYzGTt掉字了！" * 9
<^k^> ineed, CyrusYzGTt掉字了！CyrusYzGTt掉字了！CyrusYzGTt掉字了！CyrusYzGTt掉字了！CyrusYzGTt掉字了！CyrusYzGTt掉字了！CyrusYzGTt掉字了！Cy
<tusooa> 明明有那\n的。咋突然去掉了
<tusooa>  > "其实，\nub]很无聊\n" * 5
<^k^> tusooa, 其实， ub]很无聊 其实， ub]很无聊 其实， ub]很无聊 其实， ub]很无聊 其实， ub]很无聊 
<tenzu> roylez_: http://goo.gl/T9ZOj
<tusooa>  > "其实，\nub]很无聊\v" * 5
<CyrusYzGTt> > "道\n\r" * 81
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道 道
<CyrusYzGTt> > "å¾·\n\r" * 81
<tusooa>  > "其实，\nub]很无聊\v" * 5
<^k^> tusooa, 其实， ub]很无聊 其实， ub]很无聊 其实， ub]很无聊 其实， ub]很无聊 其实， ub]很无聊 
<CyrusYzGTt> > "å¾·\n\r" * 81
<CyrusYzGTt> ..進黑名單了
<tusooa> 试试\t
<CyrusYzGTt> > "å¾·\n\r\t" * 81
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· å¾· 
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 謝了
<ineed>  > "CyrusYzGTt很神奇！\n" * 9
<^k^> ineed, CyrusYzGTt很神奇！ CyrusYzGTt很神奇！ CyrusYzGTt很神奇！ CyrusYzGTt很神奇！ CyrusYzGTt很神奇！ CyrusYzGTt很神奇！ CyrusYzGTt
<tusooa> 还是只能看到空格。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. .. 你什麼時候成了我的信徒了，，
<tusooa>  > print "hehe\nhehe\nhehe";
<tusooa>  > puts "hehe\nhehe\nhehe";
<tusooa>  > puts "hehe\nhehe\nhehe";
<ineed>  > "§CyrusYzGTt§\n" * 91
<^k^> ineed, §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzG
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 
<ineed>  > "§CyrusYzGTt§\n" * 7
<^k^> ineed, §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzGTt§ §CyrusYzGTt§ 
<tusooa>  > puts "hehe\nhehe\nhehe";
<tusooa> ^k^: blacklist?
<tenzu> http://goo.gl/T9ZOj
<^k^> tusooa, 你能告诉我任何八卦吗？  ㍢ 
<tenzu> 竟然没有默认存到剪切板
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ bot来没？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ??啥bot?
<CyrusYzGTt> !tips news
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ ot那个
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。。
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-18 10:14:31 +0800
<ineed>  > Date.today
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-18
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 你在干吗呀？ 
<soiamso> 在 python 中 插入 \xef 会调用一些程序
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 幹愛幹的事。。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§  ...
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 问问截屏命理
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 命令
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用什么命令，只下载，不安装原件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345564 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 MGAGAM — 2011-09-18 10:03 
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..linux上直接按  prt sc鍵
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 或者 alt+ prt sc
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: import 吧
<soiamso> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..我用的是筆電，，是這樣標示的
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 什么笔？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. ..你很煩
<wujie> 问一下怎么用写字板
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ :-(
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 不记得写 sha bangs 了，直接执行 import
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..好吧，，不懂，不過有個 shutter是個截圖的
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt§ 吃了睡，睡醒吃，这一直是我梦寐以求的生活
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. 我也羨慕，
<tusooa> ineed: eat sleep DIE
<tusooa>  :em06 
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: ub]没了
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ???啥是 ub]??/
<tusooa> ^k^ (~ub]@unaffiliated/kves)
<ineed>  > " > Time.now" * 9
<tusooa> ineed: 都ping timeout了
<ineed> tusooa: who
<tusooa> ineed: ^k^ ub]
<ineed> <ineed>  > " > Time.now" * 3
<ineed>  > " > Time.now" * 2
<ineed> tusooa: 不能叠加？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<tusooa>  > Time.now * 3 * 3
<^k^> tusooa, undefined method `*' for 2011-09-18 10:40:47 +0800:Time
<tusooa>  > "..." * 3 * 3
<^k^> tusooa, ...........................
<tusooa> ............
<tusooa> ............................
<ineed> ...
<tusooa> 。
<tusooa> `new
<ineed>  > "<tusooa> ............................ \n" *7
<ineed>  > "<tusooa> ............................ \n" * 7
<^k^> ineed, <tusooa> ............................ <tusooa> ............................ <tusooa> .............
<tusooa> ineed: 这bot,都有自我保护机制了。。。
<roylez_> > > %x(ls)
<roylez_> > %x(ls)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 帮我看一下我的无线网卡是什么型号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345570 宏基aspire one 721ccc 下面是参数 $ sudo lshw [sudo] password for waonto: waonto-aspire-one-721 description: Notebook version: V1.14 width: 32 bits capabilities: smbios-2.6 dmi-2.6 smp-1.4 smp configuration: boot=oem-specific chassis=notebook cpus=1 uuid=58252520-CC03-11DF-AEFD-8BA9AAABAAB1  ...
<roylez_> 写在那里都懒得看，这样的人，唉
<tusooa> roylez_: %x() == qx// ???
<roylez_> tusooa: 别发乱码
<wujie> 问一下啊，linux下怎么用PS3手柄
<ofan> wujie: 。。
<tusooa> roylez_: 哪里有乱码
<roylez_> tusooa: .
<roylez_> tusooa: %x == ``
<tusooa> roylez_: perl code == 乱码？？？
<roylez_> tusooa: ...我不知道那是perl
<roylez_> > `cat /etc/issue`
<roylez_> > class
<roylez_> > self.class
<^k^> roylez_, IRC
<roylez_> > self.methods.sort_by(&:to_s)
<^k^> roylez_, [:!, :!=, :!~, :<=>, :==, :===, :=~, :__id__, :__send__, :autoban, :check_code, :check_dic, :check_i
<tusooa>  > self.autoban
<roylez_> > self.send(:kick, 'tusooa')
<tusooa> roylez_: .
<tusooa> <><><><><><><>
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<wml> 谁知道fcitx光标跟随的话，编译要依赖哪些包？（debian)
<psychologe> 各位上那找星际词典的词库，，，官网好象关闭了
<pocoyo> wml: apt-get build-dep fcitx
<wml> pocoyo: debian stable源里没有，所以问的
<pocoyo> wml: you a.
<pocoyo> wml: squeeze-backports you.
<missing> 秀一个~~~
<missing> pocoyo: 干啥,水牛,debian有啥好软件没,推荐一个过来
<pocoyo> missing: arch now.
<cfy> missing: emacs
<wujie> QQ
<tusooa> Use-Emacs
<tusooa> cfy: 出现了？？？
<wujie> empathy
<cfy> tusooa: 出现什么?
<tusooa> cfy: 你出现了
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯,我来了
<tusooa> .
<wml> pocoyo backports源怎么加?
<missing> cfy: ...emacs是在用不来
<missing> 我很少用编辑器的,gvim是最爱
<cfy> missing: par2,文件恢复软件
<missing> pocoyo: 啥时候装arch了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 11.10更新重启后进入不了登录不了界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345576 黑屏白字 Pulse Audio configured for pre-user sessions saneddisabled; edit /etc/default/saned checking battery state 这些字上面还有一些字，因为看到后面拖了个[OK]所以没记下来。 这方面完全不懂 ，求大大指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 geekevin — 2011-09-18 11:3 ...
<missing> cfy: 哦,上次我满大街找恢复软件呢...谢啦
<pocoyo> missing: kao .fcitx you bu xing a .
<missing> pocoyo: ...搞定他
<cfy> missing: 这个是要别人先运算过一次,才能恢复的
<missing> cfy: 啊,你的意思是装了运行一次先,下次才可以恢复?
<cfy> missing: 运算一次,有5%的冗余,然后放到网上,别人下载.下载下来的话,只要坏的不多.就能修复
<missing> cfy: 天...那算了...我现在基本不删除文件...上次是运行ubuntu论坛某条skills中招的
<cfy> missing: undelete应该很麻烦.photorec是无视文件系统的恢复
<cfy> missing: 还有testdisk
<missing> cfy: 这个都不保险的有啥用?
<soiamso> 有人在amazon.com 买过东西吗，
<missing> cfy: 哦...误删除就算了,我一般,没有什么重要东西
<psychologe> cfy,,,又，再一次，，的那个单词怎么写？
<cfy> missing: 你说par2?
<cfy> psychologe: again?
<AsuraLe> once again ?
<missing> cfy: 嗯,你不是说不是100%可以恢复的吗
<AsuraLe> 吃饭去了 
<missing> 那就没有多少意义了
<psychologe> yes again
<cfy> missing: par2主要是一般是下载的地方提供,这样你额外下载百分之几的文件,可以修复破损的下载文件
<cfy> missing: 一般是没人用...
<missing> cfy: 哦...这样啊,我是用不到~~~
<cfy> missing: 比如,传个几G的文件给别人.然后对照不上了...用par2,可以再传几十M过去.让对方计算下,即可恢复
<cfy> 然后sha512sum对照不上了.
<missing> cfy: 这个用得少....成功率也不知道高不高...
<cfy> missing: 还可以的.有算法支持.
<missing> cfy: 哦,成功率高不?
<cfy> missing: 看损坏情况.
<pocoyo> missing: 输入 法坏了 真没意思 啊。
<cfy> missing: 如果只是任意一块地方损坏的话,应该可以100%修复的
<missing> cfy: 哦,好的,不过我现在a片都不下载了,没有机会测试了
<missing> pocoyo: 搞不好吗?
<ofan> cfy: hi
<cfy> missing: 那也要别人提供才行啊
<cfy> ofan: hello
<ofan> cfy: 现在还用vps么？
<cfy> missing: 要别人提供par2计算过的结果.
<missing> cfy: ...哦,那你百推荐咯,哈哈
<pocoyo> 没 好 阿
<cfy> ofan: 嗯,在想要续费不
<cfy> missing: .
<missing> pocoyo: 不能启动还是不能打字
<ofan> cfy: 还是burst.net?
<missing> cfy: lol
<cfy> ofan: 嗯,那个不错.便宜.反正我不gfw
<ofan> cfy: 我买了ramhost的
<ofan> cfy: 西海岸的
<pocoyo> emacs 下 无法大字了 又
<missing> pocoyo: 别的可以?
<cfy> ofan: 哦.我反正只是建立网站
<cfy> pocoyo: poor pocoyo 
<ofan> cfy: 木有兴趣了？
<cfy> ofan: 是啊.brust.net便宜.内存多啊.
<pocoyo> missing: 嗯 
<ofan> cfy: ip是多少？
<missing> pocoyo: ...emacs这么差啊,哈哈,用irssi咯
<cfy> ofan: ilisp.tk
<ofan> cfy: tk? 不是要用流量支撑么
<cfy> ofan: 只要有独立ip就好内容变动下,搜索引擎的ip也够了貌似
<ofan> cfy: 我这ping还可以
<cfy> ofan: 我一直这个啊
<ofan> cfy: 0xfan.co.cc 这是我在ec2上的
<cfy> ofan: 然后呢?只有一个图片?
<ofan> cfy: 恩 ec2免费一年，用多了要交钱
<cfy> ofan: 只有一个图片?
<ofan> cfy: 恩  没怎么弄
<cfy> ofan: 哦.
<ofan> 不打算搞动态页面了
<ofan> 最多搞个nodejs
<ofan> 出售VPN..
<cfy> 出售vpn?
<ofan> 账号
<cfy> 多少钱啊
<ofan> 还没定 预计10RMB/m以内
<cfy> 哦.等我需要了找你买
<ofan> ok
<albus_> hi
<^k^> albus_, 好  ㍤ 
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 装了　ububtu. win7进不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345580 昨天下午装了ubuntu之后，启动项里有显示win7，可是选择这一项后确进不去。过一会儿就会跳回启动项选择。把ubuntu删除后，显示herror:no such partition 补充说明下，Win7下我没有做启动项。只是在装ubtuntu时选择了高级选项将Win7添加进去了。 统 ...
<albus_> 我在VMware上安装了Ubuntu7.10, 想使用文字模式，但VM窗口很小，我想改menu.lst，加入vga=XXX，把Ubuntu分辨率调大些，但发现启动时VM的分辨率只有6项，最大才80X60，该怎么办呀？
<wml> 唉，opera的flash真够呛
<namoamitabuddha> Google DNS 是不是出问题了
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 11.10图标异常，相当无语啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345582 在一次升级之后，桌面图标就异常了。 左边栏和右则的桌面图标都异常了。 不知道怎么回事。 附件示例： 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenzhiwei — 2011-09-18 12:31 
<huntxu> roylez: .
<roylez_> huntxu: 好久不见
<huntxu> roylez_: 长尾巴的
<roylez_> huntxu: 忙着跟女侍瞎混呢？
<huntxu> roylez_: = =
<roylez_> huntxu: 果然
<tenzu> 胡须
<huntxu> tenzu: 你用了两个颜色还是我屏幕有问题...
<ofan> 屏幕哟问题
<huntxu> ofan: 信你还不如信ee
<tenzu> huntxu: 两个颜色
<roylez_> huntxu: 是你眼睛有问题
<ofan> huntxu: lol
<roylez_> huntxu: 果然风流过度了
<huntxu> roylez_: 老了，手慢真可怜
<huntxu> roylez_: 奔四了，哇哈哈哈
<roylez_> huntxu: 狗屁的奔四，奔24吧
<huntxu> roylez_: 有本事贴身份证啊
<roylez_> huntxu: 你说谁呢，你自己说自己奔四的
<huntxu> roylez_: 当然说你
 * adam8157 “老了 手慢真可怜"
<roylez_> huntxu: ....
 * adam8157 我这儿26s的lag...
<tenzu> 20几的就别说自己老了
<tenzu> 30的还在说自己嫩
 * adam8157 PhD肯定是老头了哇
<NoIE> Valve宣布，在美国时间9月20日前，PC和MAC玩家可以免费下载第一人称解密游戏《传送门（Portal）》。
<huntxu> adam8157: 那sheldon怎么算？
<adam8157> huntxu: 那是非人类..
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，你疼了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 不疼啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 为啥叫蛋蛋君?
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋疼不？
<roylez_> tenzu: 阿蛋阿蛋
<adam8157> tenzu: 坏人才这么说, 别学
<roylez_> tenzu: 是PhD就要学的
<huntxu> tenzu: 那和你的疼猪倒是一样的
 * tenzu 觉得听主席的比较靠谱
<roylez_> tenzu: 12:41  >>>      adam8157 PhD肯定是老头了哇
<ofan> tenzu: 谁说自己嫩？
<ofan> NoIE: hi
<tenzu> ofan: 我啊,我很嫩的
<tenzu> roylez_: http://goo.gl/a2xwA
<AsuraLe> tenzu: gtk-theme-switch2 怎么运行？
<roylez_> tenzu: 怎么了？烂窗帘而已
<tenzu> AsuraLe: alt+F2不行么?
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 这是什么快捷键。。。。没用～～`
<tenzu> roylez_: 我想起了前几天看到那个神马毛衣的段子,比妈妈织的落后20年
<AsuraLe> tenzu: linux 下的pacman是不是有好几种东西？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 你开X了么?
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 我现在正在openbox session下呢
<roylez_> tenzu: 现在40岁以下的，很难找到会织毛衣的女人了吧
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 直接在终端里运行啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 女人在退化
<AsuraLe> tenzu:  offical上说# pacman -S gtk-theme-switch2 装，可是我apt-get install 个pacman 居然是吃豆子的游戏～～～
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 他说的是用switch2命令，可惜我这里告诉我没这个命令
<roylez_> tenzu: 女人这朝春哥的方向进化
<huntxu> AsuraLe: 你好幽默...
<AsuraLe> huntxu: @@ 难道是我用错方法了？
<tenzu> AsuraLe: pacman是arch的包管理,类似ubuntu里的apt-get
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 果然他们说的和我下的不是同一个东西～～～
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 看看懒蜗牛写的笨兔兔的故事吧,补补入门知识
<ofan> tenzu: 你？ 放真相..
<psychologe> 用星际词典的哥哥们，姐姐们，大叔大妈们，，，能不能发助人为乐的精神，发一份词文件给我，，，我找啊找，真不好找，官网也关闭了。
<tenzu> ofan: 早放过了啊,你没见过?
<ofan> tenzu: 没见过..
<tenzu> psychologe: 论坛里搜索
<huntxu> AsuraLe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/gtk-theme-switch 你应该是要这个
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu -- Details of package gtk-theme-switch in natty
<ofan> tenzu: 再发下啊
<tenzu> ofan: 论坛里搜索,水区
<tusooa> tenzu: 似乎没找到搜索水区的选项
<tenzu> 我去看看
<ofan> tenzu: 求地址...
<psychologe> 5555
<AsuraLe> ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in   /home/asura/.kde/share/apps;/usr/share/kde4/apps Call Stack (most recent call first):   CMakeLists.txt:15 (FIND_PACKAGE) 这个怎么解决？
<AsuraLe> huntxu:我是装的这个，但是现在我不知道该咋运行他～～
<namoamitabuddha> GoogleDNS是否出了点问题
<tenzu> ofan: tusooa 翻不到了,应该是09年12月或者10年1月的帖子,在水区
<cfy> gnome有啥好用的终端模拟器?
<cfy> 不要xterm
<adam8157> cfy: 自带的不满意?
<AsuraLe> gnome 自己有一个阿 
<cfy> adam8157: 自带的没法用...
<AsuraLe> tilda？
<adam8157> cfy: roxterm吧
<cfy> adam8157: 我给同学装了个debian testing
<loser>   词文件是什么？
<cfy> adam8157: 我要个图形的.
<AsuraLe> 不过tilda是嵌入到桌面的
<cfy> adam8157: roxterm?我试试
<cfy> AsuraLe: 哦
<adam8157> cfy: roxterm是gtk的
<adam8157> cfy: 自带的为啥没法用?
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/iX6GP.jpg
<adam8157> cfy: 不要做传教士啊
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 用不用装python3.0，会不会影响系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345587 2.X和3.X不是不兼容嘛？系统自带的是2.7.1，如果我装上3（我是新手，想直接从3开始学），会不会把原来的覆盖掉？我记得系统里面有些东西是python的，会不会这样就出错了？谢谢。on的，会不会这样就出错了？谢谢。 统计信息:  ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，有好事么？
<AsuraLe> cfy: tilda 是嵌入到桌面的，也就是不能拖着到处跑的～
<adam8157> roylez_: 充花费送了个罗技无线鼠标
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/RQ2Ld.jpg
<pocoyo> ubutnu 11.10不能硬盘安装？
<loser> 啊，那个人走了，我好像有词文件
<roylez_> adam8157: 你冲了多少阿
<adam8157> roylez_: 可惜我不用鼠标...偶尔用触摸板
<adam8157> roylez_: 300
<roylez_> adam8157: 寄给我
<AsuraLe> cfy: 我现在用的是tilda和urxvt配合～urxvt可以拽着跑，但是不能复制里面的文本～
<adam8157> roylez_: - -!
<roylez_> adam8157: :)
<roylez_> cfy: http://i.minus.com/iktf46uFP0aCF.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 准备再去充个优盘啥的
<cfy> AsuraLe: 哦...我要简单的...易用的
<roylez_> adam8157: 还能冲出u盘？
<adam8157> roylez_: 充1000有ipod shuffle哦
<iGoogle> DawnFantasy: .
<roylez_> adam8157: ....1k
<adam8157> roylez_: 恩, 移动在各个高校做活动
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/Y76Yh.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 充500送3G手机
<AsuraLe> cfy: 这俩如果单纯从用来说都挺简单的～～
<iGoogle> roylez_: 还不换手机
<cfy> AsuraLe: 哦...
<roylez_> iGoogle: 不换
<cfy> iGoogle: 你现在用啥terminal?
<iGoogle> cfy: gt
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席开发个ios的表情app吧
<roylez_> iGoogle: 1k买的，即使3年换也相当于花3块呢
<AsuraLe> cfy: 不过我在gnome的时候都用那个gnome的那个～～～说起来控制台都一样，只是有的控制台可以复制里面的文本～
<cfy> iGoogle: 那个没法用...在scim输入法下...
<roylez_> adam8157: 没iphone
<iGoogle> cfy: 不可能的
<cfy> iGoogle: 没法输入啊....
<iGoogle> roylez_: 抠门
<adam8157> roylez_: 直充, 不是返还
<iGoogle> cfy: 多看环境变量
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么看?
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<roylez_> iGoogle: 澳大利亚混过的人都具有这种特质了
 * adam8157 Nokia 1202 真好用
<iGoogle> 以前都是scim+gnome-terminal嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 我本来给同学装kde..不知怎么成gnome了...
<iGoogle> iso下载错了嘛。 cfy
<DawnFantasy> 可怜的。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是啊...是aptitude装的...
<cfy> DawnFantasy: hi...
<DawnFantasy> hi
<JuncoJet> 找出Linux温度高的原因了  acpi不能控制 cpu风扇低温的时候转速，转速不够。
<JuncoJet> 谁能解决？
<^k^> DawnFantasy, 好  ㍥ 
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/mVOX6.jpg
<DawnFantasy> aptitude install gde.....就出了个  gnome。。嘿嘿
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 加个驱动？
<roylez_> tenzu: photoshop真可怕
<tenzu> roylez_: 这是上校?
<DawnFantasy> bios里不允许控制风扇转速。。
<AsuraLe> DawnFantasy: gde表示什么意思？
<DawnFantasy> AsuraLe, gnome_kde....
<iGoogle> JuncoJet: 使用旧版本的apm啥的
<cfy> iGoogle: 别的输入法都正常啊..连opera都好的...
<roylez_> tenzu: Geoge Lucas，不知道是谁
<AsuraLe> DawnFantasy: @@～～～
<cfy> iGoogle: 结果....gt不行...
<JuncoJet> AsuraLe: 禁用acpi倒是可以  转速正常
<iGoogle> cfy: gedit呢？
<cfy> iGoogle: gedit貌似也正常
<iGoogle> 估计是bashrc错了。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 关机不是中文的问题了.是连英文输入都有问题....
<AsuraLe> JuncoJet: 那就禁用acpi的cpu控制
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/SDdeu.jpg
<iGoogle> cfy: 那肯定是bashrc
<iGoogle> export了啥乱东西。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 上下左右键都不认的..
<iGoogle> ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 没啊...难道是默认shell是ash?
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 所以有这个问题?
<iGoogle> ash阿。那还说啥。光标键都不对。
<cfy> 实在不行装个kde好了.给同学看看特效...
<cfy> iGoogle: 默认的shell是啥?debian testing?
<iGoogle> compiz特效够了
<iGoogle> 那我不知道
<cfy> iGoogle: compiz特效?都有啥?不要3D.那个太鸡肋了
<AsuraLe> cfy: 我怀疑你键盘模式选错了。。
<cfy> AsuraLe: 别的软件都正常
<adam8157> roylez_: 卢卡斯...
<AsuraLe> cfy: 透明，边框～～～拖来拖去～～
<iGoogle> cfy: 就是齿轮等，切换窗口的，果冻。
<cfy> AsuraLe: 比如opera
<iGoogle> cfy: 你这是shell环境不对嘛。 gedit都正常。
<AsuraLe> cfy: @@～～～～那我真不知道了。。。。。你的系统真么奇怪？ 只有在控制台里不对？
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯.破gnome :D
<cfy> AsuraLe: 哦.....过会去同学那试试...
<iGoogle> cfy: 邮寄过来，我帮你搞定
<AsuraLe> cfy: 我用gnome没遇到国这样的
<cfy> 同学的pci无线网卡坏了...导致他重装了win7...
<DawnFantasy> 这么高级。。
<cfy> 因为win7无法启动了...后来才发现是因为无线网卡坏了导致无法启动...
<iGoogle> 打到豆腐 打到豆腐
<AsuraLe> cfy: 为啥网卡坏了就要装win7？
<cfy> AsuraLe: 前面没发现,其实是插这那个坏的,导致win7卡主了....
<cfy> 无法修复,只得重装....
<AsuraLe> cfy: 那直接把网卡拽了嘛～～`
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.reddit.com/r/commandline/comments/kbeoe/you_can_make_readline_and_bash_much_more_user/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: You can make readline (and bash) much more user friendly by adding a few options to ~/.inputrc : commandline
<cfy> 后来.重装的时候,装wifi网卡的时候发现问题所在了
<cfy> AsuraLe: .......你这,前面不知道啊...
<iGoogle> 为啥metacity的root可画，compiz的不能画。窗口id都是0x15d。 cfy
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你打错别字
<AsuraLe> cfy: ^_^，windows 经常这样
<iGoogle> tenzu: 别乱说
<cfy> iGoogle: 我咋知道呢
<iGoogle> 你不是喜欢研究嘛
<adam8157> roylez_: nice
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 可画，不可画是什么意思阿？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 本来的嘛,打倒,不是打到
<iGoogle> gdk::pixmap可操作。 AsuraLe
<iGoogle> tenzu:  DawnFantasy是人才，不能真正打倒的。
<JuncoJet> 谁知道怎么重新编译acpi的模块，还有代码在哪？
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: compiz不允许root操作？
<iGoogle> AsuraLe: 窗口id一样。没道理不允许。要不允许，metacity咋允许了
<cfy> iGoogle: 算了.写lisp去T_T
<tenzu> iGoogle: 好吧,反正要打和被打的都不是我
<roylez_> cfy: cc，你怎么了，难不成用emacs了？
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: compiz内部的设置吧
<cfy> roylez_: 主席,我一直emacs啊
<iGoogle> AsuraLe: .. 没这设置吧。
<iGoogle> AsuraLe: 你能找到不
<roylez_> cfy: ....
<iGoogle> AsuraLe: imlib可都可以操作。
<iGoogle> gdknativewindow是啥意思？
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 我之前gnome装sceenlets玩，screenlets就设定了root里不允许在桌面上放那些东西～
<iGoogle> 那是外挂软件了
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: compiz内部 自己定义的一个安全机制吧～
<iGoogle> 觉得这不是一个事情
<iGoogle> wm不可能去限制底层。
<iGoogle> 反了
<iGoogle> wm最多只是覆盖桌面。
<iGoogle> 那样id是不同的
<tenzu> "谁说JavaScript没有底层驱动支持来着？webGL一开我MacBook的电风扇就直接被开启了。。。=,_="
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 但是从原理上来说compiz很容易的阿～～～compiz内部判定操作者的权限就行了，这个是由启动的compiz的id决定的阿
<iGoogle> tenzu: ..
<tenzu> iGoogle: 哏儿么?
<cfy> ee也搞gui了呀...
<iGoogle> AsuraLe: 你也没理解窗口操作。。
<cfy> 当ee也开始玩gui了....
<tusooa> gui...
<iGoogle> cfy: 不是搞gui，是控制。
<tenzu> cfy: 不可直接叫神的名讳,再说ee是神之子的名讳
<tusooa> gui3
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/note/173082422/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 学好普通话，走遍天下都不怕
<iGoogle> 我要控制你们的桌面
<ofan> ^k^: 乖
<cfy> iGoogle: tenzu: 啥神之子?
<iGoogle> 我要控制你们的桌
<tenzu> cfy: 老的叫EE,他儿子叫ee
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 额，确实不太理解窗口操作， 难道你刚才说的不是通过compiz去调用那个什么函数么？
<ofan> 斜视..
<cfy> iGoogle: 真的?
<^k^> ofan, Ayuh。  ㍥ 
<iGoogle> AsuraLe: 和wm无关呢。底层操作了
<AsuraLe> 我要赶紧设置过滤颜色～～
<lmw> opera的flash坑爹
<iGoogle> 我发现取字节的，写错了。
<cfy> iGoogle: EE
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 好吧，底层该怎么弄我就不知道了
<iGoogle> 底层该怎么弄我就不知道了
<iGoogle> 底层该怎么弄我就
<iGoogle> 果然
<tenzu> 鸭酱
<iGoogle> @_=/.{4}/g; 丢了后面的。。不能这样写。nnnnd
<AsuraLe> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:98 (MESSAGE):   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in   /home/asura/.kde/share/apps;/usr/share/kde4/apps Call Stack (most recent call first):   CMakeLists.txt:15 (FIND_PACKAGE) 
<cfy> iGoogle: ee作业做好没?
<AsuraLe> 这个错误是什么？
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 帮我看看那个错误是啥意思，他想要啥包
<AsuraLe> tenzu:  CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:98 (MESSAGE):   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in   /home/asura/.kde/share/apps;/usr/share/kde4/apps Call Stack (most recent call first):   CMakeLists.txt:15 (FIND_PACKAGE) 
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 我不会编译
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: ee ,帮我看下那个cmakeerror是啥意思
<iGoogle> cmake的要问xwinx
<iGoogle> cfy: 来想下，@_=/.{4}/g; 会丢弃不足4个字符的尾巴，怎么搞。
<cfy> iGoogle: 要怎么样的?
<ofan> 有人搞mips的东西么？
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 不足四个字符就补全至4个
<iGoogle> 4个字一切。最后的丢了嘛。
<iGoogle> 只能补3个。只是这样处理麻烦。不kiss
<cfy> iGoogle: 还是不明白..
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 为啥只能补三个？你统一在后面补四个
<iGoogle> cfy: nnnd 叫你写lisp写傻了吧。perlre都忘记了。
<cfy> network-manager支持802.1x了呀...
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 补四个空字符不行么？
<iGoogle> 那样多了一次操作
<iGoogle> 多了一组数据
<cfy> iGoogle: 要前4个?
<iGoogle> 1234，5678，9
<iGoogle> 那9就丢了嘛
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 你在后面补四个null可以不呢？
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你要怎么样的?
<iGoogle> AsuraLe: 补3个拉。最多
<iGoogle> @_=/.{4}/g; 都忘记了？ cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是.你想要啥效果啊
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 总长度%4 ，余几补几个空字符
<iGoogle> @@ 打倒lisp
<iGoogle> AsuraLe: 仔细想，补4个，会多一组数据。
<tusooa> AsuraLe: 那些kde的dev，都装上了不
<iGoogle> 仔细想，补4个，会多一组数据。
<ofan> 斜视彩色党..
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 我知道，如果补四个的话会变成1234，5678，9NNN，N；但是我想的是如果是空字符的话对执行没有什么影响吧，只是传输的延迟会大一些
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你以后都说四言绝句了么?
<iGoogle> 1234，5678，NNNN
<iGoogle> tenzu: 动态长度的。随便调
<AsuraLe> tusooa: 难道Kde的所有dev都要装？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我知道了...
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 这样也就是多了四个nnnn，对执行应该没影响啊～
<tenzu> iGoogle: 给我看看七言绝句
<cfy> iGoogle: $ echo '123456789'|perl -ne '@_=/.{0,4}/g;print "@_"'
<tusooa> cfy: 这不错。
<cfy> tusooa: :D
<AsuraLe> tusooa: 到底哪些属于属于dev的？我在synaptic里搜kde-dev，连amarok都进来了～
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：dpkg-deb (子进程)：为 写入通向复制的管道时出错 短暂读取缓冲副本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345588 jelly@jelly-ubuntu:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -i bcompare-3.3.2.14050_i386.deb 选中了曾被取消选择的软件包 bcompare。 (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 139719 个文件和目录。) 正在解压缩 bcompare (从 bcompare-3.3.2.1405 ...
<tusooa> AsuraLe: kdelibs kdepimlibs kdebase之类的，都要装上。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不行么?
<AsuraLe> 为啥debian自己装kmess 2.0.3的时候都不装那些的？
<AsuraLe> 这不是摆明欺负我不认识哪些包是干嘛的么
<iGoogle> cfy: 那会去少于4个的。
<iGoogle> 瞎想的吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 什么呀?
<cfy> iGoogle: 我都不知道你要什么?
<cfy> iGoogle: 给样例输入,样例输出
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 我忽然发现你固定补三个在后面就可以了～～～这样绝对不会多出一组数据
<AsuraLe> iGoogle: 而且保证你要传的数据不会被丢弃～
<iGoogle> nnnd 开始是试了{,4}
<cfy> iGoogle: 不能,4
<cfy> iGoogle: 不支持这个的
<chattan> iGoogle: 哟哟～～～～EE牛人在呀
<iGoogle> 就是啊。不支持
<iGoogle> 我说了
<cfy> iGoogle: 0,4
<chattan> iGoogle: 膜拜一下Linux业内牛人
<iGoogle> 。。这家伙
<chattan> 伟大的EE
<chattan> 向EE学习
<iGoogle> 疼猪的化身？
<tenzu> 毛
<chattan> 向EE靠拢
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 一边去
<chattan> tenzu: 哟哟。。。碳头。
<tenzu> chattan: 碳头?
<chattan> iGoogle: EE～～～～～
<iGoogle> 不支持这个的
<chattan> tenzu: 看错了。。你是美女头像那个
<iGoogle> 不支持这个的
<chattan> 不支持么子？
<ofan> 差碳
 * tusooa 
<tenzu> chattan: 自己tjj20下
<chattan> EE 换马甲了呀
<iGoogle> 酸菜坛子
<tenzu> ofan: 不是掐蛋么?
<chattan> 又变成  ineed 了
<iGoogle> tenzu: ..
<ofan> tenzu: 后面是'tan'
<tenzu> iGoogle: 肿么了?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 说你人才
<tenzu> ofan: 坡人t d不分的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 谢谢啊
<ineed> chattan: 什么又变成我了？
<ofan> tenzu: tjjtds你怎么读？
<tenzu> ofan: 我读弹,不知道坡人怎么读
<iGoogle> 不是踢？
<ofan> tenzu: 我也是
<ineed> 我用上了td-scdma的网络
<iGoogle> 我在想opera怎么实现vim的#功能。 cfy
<iGoogle> 虽然菜单可以。可没热键。
<tusooa> 吾想咋能把fx嵌入emacs
<ofan> iGoogle: 自己写个插件
<iGoogle> 不干净的东西，也嵌入。搞死emacs
<ofan> tusooa: ...
<liemehoc> iGoogle: 所以说opera和fx的架构各有利弊
<ofan> 不喜欢fx
<iGoogle> ofan: 哪里有插件哦。都是命令。
<tusooa> ,
<tusooa> .
<liemehoc> ofan: fx有Vimperator
<iGoogle> #=find inline,1, excute programe "xsel -o"
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 我的chromium最大化只显示左上角的一大块，剩下的一节非要最小化一下是啥毛病？
<liemehoc> ofan: 除了这个和firebug找不到用fx的理由
<ofan> liemehoc: 不向后兼容插件
<ofan> liemehoc: 升级一次 就得大换血
<iGoogle> liemehoc: vim模式，浪费资源的。
<iGoogle> gui下，本来一眼就看到你需要的链接。你还去键盘操作。
<iGoogle> 浪费gui的资源
<liemehoc> iGoogle: 何解浪费资源，愿闻其详
<ofan> liemehoc: vimperator用了下，并不是特别实用，倒是有时候js会卡住..
<iGoogle> Opera下使用,.就是搜索链接/文字
<iGoogle> 自己想用，又不熟悉
<liemehoc> ofan: opera的vim化太山寨了……跟vimperator完全不是一个档次
<iGoogle> 你还没明白。web操作，本来就不适合vim操作。
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<AsuraLe> 为啥我的chromium最大化以后右边的400和下面的一截总是不显示，非要再其他什么窗口点下右键或者最小化一下才能显示？
<iGoogle> 适合鼠标操作
<ofan> chrome党. 含笑撸过..
<gebjgd> 看网页用什么vim模式
<iGoogle> 摸摸 chrome小弟
<tenzu> ofan: 你用vimium么?
<ofan> gebjgd: 装x专用
<ofan> tenzu: 不用
<gebjgd> ofan, 哈哈
<iGoogle> chrome 的speeddial 学得喷臭的。
<tenzu> ofan: 好吧
<lmw> vim除了写文档重来不用
<liemehoc> iGoogle: 可能个人感受不一样吧，用惯了红点，手一直在键盘上
<gebjgd> ofan, x=B?
<cfy> iGoogle: 我去...
<cfy> iGoogle: 学校的802.1x竟然是标准的...
<iGoogle> 小红点，是好操作阿。还vim干嘛呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 还能是啥
<iGoogle> cfy: 这还不好？
<tusooa> emacs好啊，好。。。
<liemehoc> iGoogle: 速度慢
<ofan> 老老实实的用浏览器的好
<ofan> 别搞啥emacs整合了
<liemehoc> ofan: 操作跟不上思维
<iGoogle> 一行一行移动快？
<ofan> 弄成了 也没人给发奖金
<iGoogle> 看到了，还去搜索？
<ofan> liemehoc: 说明操作太慢了
<iGoogle> 鼠标多快
<ofan> 用触摸板更快
<ofan> 多点触控 带手势识别
<iGoogle> 触摸屏幕吧
<iGoogle> 看到需要的链接，直接点
<ofan> 那样手会很累
<iGoogle> ！！
<ofan> 而且对着屏幕指指点点也很傻
<liemehoc> iGoogle: 所以说了个人习惯不一样
<iGoogle> 你的屏幕，隔远了
<ofan> 不管多斤 你都要举着手啊
<ofan> 要n多肌肉协作
<iGoogle> 用触摸屏幕的时候，都是平反的了
<iGoogle> 或者斜放的
<ofan> 那样你头就低着了  脖子会痛
<iGoogle> @@
<tenzu> 还是trackpad好
<ofan> tenzu: +1111
<iGoogle> 意念最好
<iGoogle> 眼睛咋样识别
<iGoogle> 眨眼
<iGoogle> 多准备眼药水
<ofan> 升级系统 重启..
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不是所有人都跟你一样有念力
<iGoogle> tenzu: 乖。你一直有的啊。天天念。
<yetone> 我爱你
<yetone> 真无聊
<yetone> 去自习
<chattan1> iGoogle: EE你为什么要搞死搞死emacs？
<chattan1> 哥是 emacs  控 
<iGoogle> 谁说的。
<iGoogle> 这家伙
<oneIeaf> iGoogle: 你说的
<oneIeaf> 你看你的聊天记录
<iGoogle> 又乱改nick
<iGoogle> 你贴出来
<oneIeaf> 些ID已经被我注册 
<pocoyo>  oneIeaf: linux中英文可以对齐么。
<pocoyo> oneIeaf: emacs^
<pocoyo>  
<oneIeaf> pocoyo: ?
<iGoogle>  linux中英文可以对齐么。
<cfy> iGoogle: 有电影没?
<gebjgd> iGoogle, tex能
<gebjgd> cfy, pps
<cfy> gebjgd: latex能么?
<pocoyo> oneIeaf: inux下 emacs下中英文对齐呗。
<gebjgd> cfy, 能
<cfy> gebjgd: 名字
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 别找茬儿
<gebjgd> cfy, 多了
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/172912
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 你的题目，太巨大了。 lol
<oneIeaf> ?
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-18 14:28:07 +0800
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 你不用 你不知道我的意思是啥。
<iGoogle> 那还分gtk tty
<pocoyo> oneIeaf: orgmode里表格里面中英文对齐。可以不。
<oneIeaf> pocoyo: 我是VI控
<oneIeaf> 刚刚是逗 EE 玩的
<jyf1987> 呵呵 在青岛
<pocoyo> oneIeaf: 哦 那你接着逗吧。
<gebjgd> 起床洗衣服去
<jyf1987> XwinX: 可在？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 在, 看来我的主机是没希望了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • centos6和ubuntu的比较 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345590 相比较还是感觉ubuntu 11.04稳定些，顺利些。装了centos6后，安装汉字输入居然把vmware搞掉了。 在centos6上尝试安装java 1.7失败，eclipse也只能用旧版3.5.2，新的rpm安装就报错。 可是这些在ubuntu上都是很顺利的，没有一点挫折。 ubuntu上的软件都比centos的新， ...
<gebjgd> 垃圾帖子
<gebjgd> XwinX, 组长好
<jyf1987> XwinX: lol 回去还要坐动车
<jyf1987> XwinX:  你把hosts文件发我下 我gtalk上不去
<XwinX> gebjgd: 去死
<XwinX> jyf1987: ipv6的吗?
<gebjgd> XwinX, XD
<jyf1987> XwinX: v4
<XwinX> jyf1987: 哦, 邮件?
<jyf1987> XwinX: en
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 德国老 帮我看下德国移民局有没有创业移民的政策
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 有
<iGoogle> MimeType=image/jpeg;image/png;image/gif;image/x-png; 10.04下nautilus 就是不关联png。 nnnnd
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 25w
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 不是把 我怎么听说的是3-4w欧元呢
<XwinX> jyf1987: 发了
<jyf1987> XwinX: ok
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 对阿，25w人民币
<XwinX> gebjgd: 打倒德国鬼子
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额 那就好 我们有三个人 想稿这个 但是看条件太容易了 怕是骗人的
<CyrusYzGTt> .???
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你在德国，可以养活自己了不。
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 不是那么容易的，你要有business plan
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 很早就能养活自己了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 做个网站 稿it行业不行么
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 网站？这个就不知道了
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 俄。我以为你还靠家里养呢
<gebjgd> ig
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 我4年前就已经经济独立了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: it产业嘛
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 现在做啥
<gebjgd> iGoogle, ssi schäfer
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你这么大的人 4年前才经济独立 额
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 9个月了
<iGoogle> @@
<iGoogle> 翻译下
<gebjgd> iGoogle, google下
<iGoogle> nnnd
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 24岁的时候
<Evanescence> test roylez 
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 没办法，帝都孩子觉悟差
<iGoogle> SSI舍费尔
<iGoogle> 这啥哦
<jyf1987> 我才24周岁 都独立两年多了
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你打错了吧
<jyf1987> iGoogle: ssi嘛 server side include  LOL
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 没办法，我大学毕业就出国了
<iGoogle> 舍费尔是啥呢
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 全球最大的物流技术供应商
<iGoogle> Ich Spiel Gebjgd
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那那个是批了商业计划以后就立刻发工作签证么
<iGoogle> 物流啊
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 阿 物流技术 那你们现在搞物联网么
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 卖德国美女不。
<iGoogle> 德国没美女。好像
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 物流技术，不是物流网络，你那是小打小闹
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 不卖
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 我们的客户基本上都是大的供应商
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 中国客户比较少
<oneIeaf> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i88624  看这个
<oneIeaf> iGoogle: EE
<oneIeaf> 看这个
<oneIeaf> 哎～～～～～
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 就是卖给海关些软件嘛
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 但是中国这些个物流也很大亚
<iGoogle> 骗钱的
<oneIeaf> 看了情何以。。。。。。。。。
<oneIeaf> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i88624
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 哈哈，不是，硬件
<oneIeaf> 看这个
<^k^> oneIeaf:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com .
<iGoogle> 硬件，，那也有。当然
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 中国人多，不需要机器
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 主要买硬件，软件是配送的
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 主要卖硬件，软件是配送的
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 怎么会 你们定制流程么？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 机械， 控制，软件
<iGoogle> 主要是硬件哦。那是制造商的设备。扫描的那些？打码的？
<iGoogle> 射频跟踪的。
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 老搞硬件 德国果然是快不行了 
<iGoogle> gps定位的？
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 错，那是小设备，我们是作大的机械部分
<jyf1987> 不知道去了德国要服兵役么 gebjgd
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 小玩意都是sick作
<iGoogle> 吊车？
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 那是建筑用材
<iGoogle> 涵吊
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 自己看网站还看不明白？
<iGoogle> 直接说嘛。啥东西。不会是潜艇吧
<iGoogle> 德文的，谁看
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 有中文的
<iGoogle> 。
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 全球到处都有分公司
<iGoogle> 那把我招过去吧。
<iGoogle> 当洋买办
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 你会啥。。
<iGoogle> 我会吹牛，还不够？
<CyrusYzGTt> 剛纔驚現 小葉子
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 不够
<gebjgd> iGoogle, http://www.ssi-schaefer.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 主页: SSI SCHAEFER
<iGoogle> 不会吧
<gebjgd> iGoogle, real time kernel有了解么？
<iGoogle> 作软件，太低档了。商业操作吧
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 那是控制层的事情，算不上软件了
<iGoogle> 货架和周转箱这些。咋需要软件
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 我们从机械 到控制 到软件都作
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 卖的是一整套解决方案
<iGoogle> 卖整套方案的。都挣钱。 nnnnd
<iGoogle> 因为算不出应该多少。
<king-egg> ...
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 没办法，作软件不挣钱阿
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 不然怎么忽悠钱
<king-egg> 我 来 了  asurale
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 那是的。
<AsuraLe> king-egg: @@～？ 你是？？？我从昨天折腾系统折腾到今天～～～都快晕了～
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 但是压力大阿
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 你软件逻辑出一点错，那后果不敢现象
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 售楼小姐以前也压力大。都挺过来了。
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 你软件逻辑出一点错，那后果不敢想象
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 不是一样的压力
<king-egg> 你忘了吗 ,那天晚上   说 跟 你 和 那个 人   混 的 人 
<iGoogle> lol 
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 耽误客户一天出货，就是50w欧的
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 尿都吓出来了
<ofan> 你软件逻辑出一点错，那后果不敢想象 +1
<iGoogle> 那是，盘子太大。后果严重。
<pocoyo> king-egg: 王屋山 来的。
<king-egg> ???
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 所以除了写安全代码没别的办法
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 做软件才是真正赚钱的 你们搞硬件的 从历史上看成本一直在下降
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 哦，好吧，那天晚上你guest了一晚上好不？我就没见过这个昵称～
<king-egg> 汗  我 同学拿我 的 ID和 人家 老外 说 是  王屋山 来 d  
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 屁，现在作软件的难，没钱
<ofan> 听一教授说，米国的一个航天器因为程序里一个变量没有初始化，导致起飞失败
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你个没产业概念的。浮夸的家伙。
<king-egg> 我的输入法怎么没法打词语
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 这个ID？
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 你啥输入法？ 用ibus-pinyin
<king-egg> 恩 是啊  说是王屋山来 的 
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那只是做得不精的 现在那些大企业 不是搞软件 就是搞资源的  
<king-egg> 恩  我 安装 了 
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 没事，老外不知道王屋山是啥～
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 比如？
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 你不会是选的那个力一样的那个吧？
<king-egg> 人家 说  Google it
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你才是没产业概念的 将来纳米组装工厂了 大家都成了模型供应商了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 苹果 google什么的
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 苹果是硬件厂商好不
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 从一开始就是软件硬件都做
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 你没看到google转型了么？
<king-egg> 我现在用的py(m17n)
<jyf1987> gebjgd: p 苹果的那些都第三方代工的 如果是硬件重要 为何那些代工厂没有狂赚钱呢
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你过5年，再谈产业概念吧。你只是管自己温饱的思维哦。
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 我都是用的ibus-P
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你不要说点不相干的
<iGoogle> 浮夸
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 你什么见过苹果单独卖软件了？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 向来是软硬一体化解决fangan
<king-egg> 我也下载了 ibus-pinyin
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 但是他那个硬件 别家也做得出来 就是因为他软件好 才卖得出去
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 连google都担心没有硬件，把moto买了
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 那你换过去用阿
<gebjgd> jyf1987, iphone没做出来的时候，别的公司做出来了？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: google是买moto的专利搞对抗而已
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 要真是想你这么说，那些买苹果东西的人就真是XX了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 我说别家现在也做得出来 你如果说是硬件的问题 那苹果也就刚推出那时候赚钱 后面大家都可以做 为何还是苹果赚大钱呢 还不是软件的功劳
<ofan> XX指XX？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 难道不是？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 不是，苹果向来不是软件公司
<ofan> 苹果也是软件公司
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 纯软件你很难赚钱
<ofan> 但不是互联网公司
<gebjgd> ofan, 我说的苹果是软件硬件解决方案公司
<ofan> google是个纯粹的互联网公司
<gebjgd> ofan, 你什么时候见到苹果单独卖软件了
<gebjgd> ofan, 现在不是了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 我没说纯软件 
<ofan> gebjgd: 系统什么的都是要买的
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 许多公司都是软硬都搞 但是有的是硬件为主 软件搭售 而有的是软件为主 
<gebjgd> <jyf1987> gebjgd: 做软件才是真正赚钱的 你们搞硬件的 从历史上看成本一直在下降
<king-egg> 恩恩 
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 现在赚钱都是一条龙服务
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 纯软件难
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 这个我说了是纯软件么 难道你们搞硬件的就不提工软件？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 我们的软件不单独卖
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 只搭配硬件卖
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你的软件，只是系统机的，才算软件？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 一条龙什么都搞 也不一定就能什么都搞得好
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你口才不行嘛。被 jyf1987 欺负的。
<jyf1987> 精力都分散了
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 好久没和国人说话了
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我什么时候说那话了？
<iGoogle> lol
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 公司够大，才能作
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 这里面当然也有做得好的 但是做得好的总是少数 许多什么都搞的公司 门门都不精
<JuncoJet> acpi到底能不能重新编译的？
<ofan> 做硬件的也很少自己生产
<JuncoJet> 我连 thermal_zone 都没有
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 比如？
<jyf1987> 你提供一条龙服务 无非是现在别人还没生产能力而已 以前卖个计算机还要配套一票东西呢
<jyf1987> gebjgd:  比如刚刚砍调pc业务的hp
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 瘦死的骆驼比马大
<gebjgd> jyf1987, hp砍了照样有生意做
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 我说的就是他不砍掉前 精力放在多个业务上  结果个个都搞得不怎么好 搞咨询比不过ibm 要搞pc 又搞不过dell
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 没觉得把，还有那么人去买hp的东西呢
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 电脑啥的，烧了一个hp本子继续还买hp的本子
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 我说的是 个个业务都不精 又不是个个都亏损
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu桌面终端管理员密码为什么输不进去？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345593 在控制台输入 sudo root之后，屏幕要求输密码，可是我敲密码的时候，屏幕根本不显示，回车它便显示你没有权限。这是为什么？需要什么特殊的输入吗？请高手指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 lin249082594 — 2011-09-18 14:48 
<JuncoJet> arch的发热怎么样？
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora
<jyf1987> gebjgd: h还在 不
<jyf1987> RTfocus: 热☞RT @Znelra 神奇的德国：塑料饮料瓶政府回收，每个给25欧分。超市最便宜的矿泉水15欧分。也就是说，你每天喝1000瓶，再把瓶子退了，一个月喝25天算，月收入2500欧，在德国轻松买房买车。    gebjgd
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 你买的时候已经交了瓶子钱了
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 和国内一样。
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你意思是说实际的钱是 15+25 欧分？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 对
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 国内谣言真多 nnd
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 国内的人以为国外的月亮很圆
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 确实圆一点 你一个月2k就花得很好了 我们却7,8k都还不够
<roylez_> jyf1987: 可以拿矿泉水洗澡了
<jyf1987> roylez_:  你没看下面 是谣言
<roylez_> jyf1987: .
<jyf1987> Google Data Liberation团队今天宣布你将可通过IMAP下载Gmail聊天记录了，之前我们可以通过IMAP来下载Gmail的邮件，但Gmail和Gtalk里的聊天记录一直还不行
 * CyrusYzGTt bios已經升級到 v2.08了，但是還是希望出 3.0 解鎖的，希望 ASUS在不再維護N53SN前把解鎖的bios版本放出，這樣就不會製造更多的電子垃圾，而且到時可以當下載機，買新的筆電
<link307> 还有一个小时开始选课！
<gebjgd> link307, 好怀念大学。后悔没有推倒我们的班花
<gebjgd> link307, 年轻人。耗子位置
<Evanescence> mldonkey 下的message消息收发怎么是验证码加密的啊？
<link307> gebjgd: 唉～
<link307> gebjgd: 烦恼多多啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ..我也用mldoney。。不多，沒怎麼用過message..
<grxixi> 大虾们，11.10版本有地方下载吗？
<grxixi> 还是必须用11.04升级上去
<CyrusYzGTt> 糾正一下，我是小蝦
<grxixi> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora的潛過
<grxixi> 你用哪个版本 ChanServ
<grxixi> FD哦
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 你知道怎么去掉验证码吗？
<grxixi> 想体验下G3
<grxixi> 看来是等到11.10正式版出来以后吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 貌似，我發信息都編程驗證嗎，，你可以看 源碼解碼的，，我也想知道，發信息是 序列碼，，接受到的是 正常的，，
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，接收到的信息都是四个字幕的那种类似图片的验证码，就像下载时用的那种，
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ... 好吧，我沒有遇到，，你去報個bug貌似很久沒有看到 mldonkey的 報bug的新帖了
<Evanescence> I will ask mailing list.
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人 报到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345599 大家好 ,我 是新手 希 望 多多 关照. 什么都 不懂,估 计以后痲烦大家的机会很多. 就是现在 我 用的输入法还不能打词语,我下载了ibus-pinyin...... 我 知道 我有时问的问题很无知,但是 我是真的喜欢ubuntu,希望大见能帮助我 ! 送人玫瑰手有余香。。。。在此先谢 ...
<link307> 选课选不了
<link307> 貌似只有部分ip可以打开
<link307> 太奇怪了
<link307> 有人都选完了
<link307> 我们宿舍就是打不开
<lainme> link307: 可能是服务器撑不住那么多人
<link307> lainme: 是不是仅对部分ip开放啊
<link307> lainme: 一层楼的有的可以，有的就不行
<lainme> link307: 我们学校以前这样就是因为服务器太差
<link307> lainme: 那我插拔网线。。。
<link307> lainme: ip不是应该会换的吗？
<link307> lainme: 这样可以吗？
<lainme> link307: 这我怎么可能知道。。。
<link307> lainme: 就是不知道学校咋实现这坑爹的
<iSingle> 下午好，请问有人在吗？
<iSingle> 升级到11.10 beta1遇到问题，需要帮助
<lainme> iSingle: 什么问题
<iSingle> 升级后重启，卡在了checking battery state
<lainme> iSingle: 不知道了。虽然我也在坑爹的11.10 beta1
<iSingle> 现在每次都要切换到tty1,使用startx进入桌面，重启unity才能使用
<iSingle> 崩溃的情况台严重了
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 这么快就没了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • texmaker下如何输入中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345608 大家好，最近我在练习用temaker ibus不能在里面输入除英语以外的语言 上google搜了一下说texmaker是支持中文输入的，不知道要怎么输入呢？ 新人小白，请大家多多指教啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 braineo — 2011-09-18 17:50 
<dabao> 各位好
<dabao_01> 机场wifi靠不住啊
<Ubberlisk> 是啊
<Ubberlisk> lol
<franj1> 有谁知道在chrome中下载完pdf后怎样设置默认用某个pdf阅读器打开？
<tenzu> yo
<Ubberlisk> hey
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-18 19:21:32 +0800
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 分享一个硬件温度检测工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345615 最新更新 Psensor v0.6.2.10 has been released and is now the last development release. This release contains few changes and bug fixes: Psensor: Added support of CPU usage monitoring. Fixed a major memory leak which occurs when the window is hidden. Fixed an unallocated memory read during termination (race con ...
<tenzu> 鬼~来~~啦~~~!
<alpha080> tenzu: 你啥时候投胎？
<tenzu> alpha080: 死了以后
<alpha080> 还选hard模式不？
<tenzu> alpha080: 如果能投胎到大官或者大款家里,hell模式也选
<lainme> tenzu: 你也成彩色党了。。
<tenzu> lainme: 偶尔用一下
<tenzu> lainme: 蛋蛋君改的脚本不错
<hakie> :-D
<alpha080> tenzu: 你确定？
<tenzu> alpha080: mission confirmed
<cfy> 显卡驱动怎么装
<cfy> 装了怎么切换到那个? nv的
<alpha080> 忘了副主席和国美boss了？
<cfy> tenzu: 装了nv那个,然后怎么用呢?
<tenzu> cfy: 不是装上哪个就用哪个么?
<tenzu> cfy: sudo nvidia-settings里吧
<cfy> tenzu: 我给同学装了xserver-xorg-video-nvidia
<tenzu> cfy: arch?
<cfy> tenzu: debian
<cfy> tenzu: 那我去试试 nvidia-settings
<tenzu> cfy: 装好了应该就能用,nvidia-settings只是个设置工具
<ghosTM55> 晚上好啊
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 录像
<tenzu> 擦,走了
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 录像
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 麻油
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 负责录像的没去?
<tusooa> Gentoo
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 不是，他们没有录像
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 估计也就照片和文字记录了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 我没讲多少，就是在和中科大的学生进行互动和问答
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 放个正面免冠无码大图
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 囧 <- 这个就是
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 巴主席?
 * ghosTM55 不懂
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 我突然想到了玛丽莲玉凤那个mv,巴主席和谁谁谁唱的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我该咋办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345622 本人菜鸟，求解.... E: linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic: 子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 2 统计信息: 发表于 由 昊昊昊 — 2011-09-18 19:55 
 * ghosTM55 ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君好
<adam8157> roylez_: 坏人
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡好
<lainme> roylez_: 主席好
<adam8157> lainme: 队形啊
<tenzu> lainme: http://goo.gl/dSmbf
<lainme> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/jzHlG.jpg
<tenzu> roylez_: http://goo.gl/PDVuM qantas 上面发ipad了
<tenzu> lainme: 不爱吃蛋挞...
<roylez_> tenzu: 机票那么贵，发什么也不过分
<tenzu> roylez_: 可以先飞新加坡嘛,能便宜些
<adam8157> roylez_: tenzu 不是发啊, 是借给你玩儿的啊
<billlee> 怎么学单片机比较好？看什么书？怎么起步？
<cfy> tenzu: 驱动坏了...
<tenzu> adam8157: 发给乘客玩嘛
<tenzu> cfy: 肿么会坏?
<tenzu> roylez_: http://goo.gl/gx8ye
<^k^> ⇪ ti: AMD Eyefinity eyes-on, prepare to fall for landscape goodness (video) -- Engadget
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 为啥debian的软件版本都不新的。。。。
<cfy> tenzu: 就是不能启动了..显示坏了..
<cfy> tenzu: 装完那个以后,还./foo.run了一个驱动安装的..
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 没用过,不晓得
<lainme> AsuraLe: 因为用的stable
<adam8157> roylez_: tenzu: Ipod touch这样的东西, 有android版么? 不想换手机, 但是想找个东西玩儿
<cfy> tenzu: 那个是运行到一般,错误退出的..
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 把你的ubuntu的官方源拷给我～～～debian的源连opensuse。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: samsung galaxy S有个类似物体,不能打电话
<AsuraLe> lainme: 难道要是testing的才能用新的东西？
<roylez_> adam8157: 养只猴子，包你玩到欲仙欲死
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 我用arch的
<leyle> 刚学c，我写了个 hello.c  hello.h  startup.c  其中hello.c 定义了一个hello()函数，startup.c掉用了hello这个函数，我的编译时gcc -g -W hello.c startup.c -o myhello 提示找不到hello.h这样杂个整？
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 哦～～～
<tenzu> cfy: 你是说官网那个.run的驱动?
<lainme> AsuraLe: ubuntu是debian的unstable分支
<AsuraLe> lainme: unbuntu是这个意思阿？
<lainme> AsuraLe: 它自动同步debian unstable的软件
<AsuraLe> lainme: NND，我再去刻个 unstable的去....
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯
<lainme> AsuraLe: 可以从stable升级。换源。但是否会出问题不知道。adam用debian
<tenzu> cfy: 唉...出了问题也不奇怪,我就装挂过
<lainme> cfy: debian源里有n卡闭源驱动吧
<tenzu> adam是阿当的意思么?福星小子里的主人公
<cfy> tenzu: debian怎么列出在/usr/这种目录,但是不是包里包含的呢?
<cfy> lainme: 唉,装挂了...装了
<tenzu> cfy: 没明白啥意思
<cfy> lainme: debian怎么列出在/usr,但是不是通过包安装的呢?
<lainme> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> tenzu: 包安装了有记录文件安装到哪里了.那我可以可以,知道某个文件是包安装有的,还是别的途径生成的呢?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: debian 把stable的源 换成unstable的源会出问题不捏
<adam8157> tenzu: 阿当 亚当都是这
<adam8157> AsuraLe: dist-upgrade就好
<tenzu> cfy: 没研究过这种细节问题
 * leyle 刚学c，我写了个 hello.c  hello.h  startup.c  其中hello.c 定义了一个hello()函数，startup.c掉用了hello这个函数，我的编译时gcc -g -W hello.c startup.c -o myhello 提示找不到hello.h这样杂个整？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 完整的命令是啥捏？
<billlee> 怎么学单钱机？看什么书？怎么起步？（刚才掉线了）
<adam8157> AsuraLe: # apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tenzu> http://goo.gl/MXapW
<adam8157> leyle: 用""而不是<>
<billlee> leyle, 你是不是把#include "hello.h"写成了#include <hello.h>
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 就这样就行了么？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 啊, 一般都不会出问题
<leyle> billlee: 哈，果然，
<tusooa> CFLAGS += -I.
<AsuraLe> adam8157: dist-upgrate了之后就可以使用unstable的源么
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 就已经变unstable了...
<tusooa> Use-GentooLinux
<tenzu> 贱兔费电
<tusooa> ● perl -e 'use utf8;use 践兔;'
<tusooa> Can't locate 践兔.pm in @INC
<widon> 用git直接在仓库里面修改文件行吗？？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 但是为什么我的软件版本他不给我更新呢？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 什么软件? 先update了没有?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 原来stable的源去掉没?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 原来的源全部删除了？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 那样apt还知道从哪里下列表么？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 你是想全转unstable还是只是某个软件转
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 留下unstable的源设置阿
<cfy> tenzu: 唉,麻烦了...以后再搞...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 全部～～～～ stable的源太旧了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我就是不知道unstable的源是哪些
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 那就只留下unstable的源设置咯
<adam8157> a
<tenzu> cfy: EE bless you
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 还是那些, 把"stable"改成"unstable"就行了...
<cfy> tenzu: 唉...
<xaojan> 额，安装了一个 gnome-applets，但是没有显示，如何启用？
<tenzu> cfy: 找个linux原生驱动先顶着,或者开源的
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 哦 
<tenzu> cfy: nvidia的驱动现在也这么难搞
<cfy> tenzu: 唉,关键是现在出问题了.不知如何修复T_T
<tenzu> cfy: xorg删掉,一切重来
<AsuraLe> deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main non-free contrib 都是这样的，怎么改阿？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main non-free contrib 这样的，没写 stable，怎么改阿？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ftp.osuosl.org :: Oregon State University Open Source Lab
<AsuraLe> tenzu: nvidia的好装阿～
<AsuraLe> tenzu: debian我装的很顺利～
<tenzu> cfy: 不过装了闭源的驱动好像不是那么容易清理干净
<adam8157> AsuraLe: squeeze  --> unstable
<tenzu> AsuraLe: 有经验的话介绍给cfy
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 神仙哥哥，帮我看下要改成虾米样子的？ testing？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: squeeze  --> unstable
<adam8157> AsuraLe: ...
<DawnFantasy> 有人有jabber不？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 不过新手可以从testing开始
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 哦，好～
<tenzu> DawnFantasy: 木有肿么办?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: unstable的包比testing更不稳定么？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 会有一些
<DawnFantasy> 木有就木有，木办法
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 只是一些那就没关系了～～～～反正稳定的东西到了我这里一般都不稳定了
<DawnFantasy> 谁有，加我一下吧
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 一年会有1-2次包错误...得有经验才能修复...
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我这几年的经验如此
<lmw> 对于我这种良民，stable就行了
 * Ian|zh_CN 向 DawnFantasy 献上一袋金坷拉。
<DawnFantasy> Ian|zh_CN, 给一克拉就好了
<AsuraLe> 有什么？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: dist-upgrade 和 full-upgrade 有什么差别？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 好吧，如果出了问题我就问你～～～
<adam8157> AsuraLe: full? 没听说过...dist是会有依赖关系变化的升级
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 一年两次还好了～～～～win 7 刚出来的时候我一个星期就重装了5次～
<AsuraLe> adam8157: squeeze Breaks: cmake (< 2.8.4+dfsg.1-5) but 2.8.2+dfsg.1-0+squeeze1 is to be installed              Breaks: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) but 4.4.5-8 is to be installed 这样的是不是要手动卸载掉？
<AsuraLe> adam8157:求助求助，
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 走不下去了么?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 哦，之前 装kmess的时候有个教材让 aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 一样的
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 那个aptitude会问你想怎么处理
<AsuraLe> adam8157:  Breaks: cmake (< 2.8.4+dfsg.1-5) but 2.8.2+dfsg.1-0+squeeze1 is to be installed              Breaks: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) but 4.4.5-8 is to be installed 这个错误，我是不是要把那两个包手动下了？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 用aptitude dist-upgrade试试, 会给你处理选项选择的
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 恩，好的
<AsuraLe> adam8157: aptitude dist-upgrade 的意思就是更新底层依赖包么？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 意思是会有依赖关系变化的升级...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 哦～
<metbsd> 安卓的IRC叫什么来着？
<metbsd> 我买了个手机
<step2by> 我就用这个不错啊
<metbsd> 浏览器呢
<metbsd> 安卓有些啥好软件推荐啊
<wml> 话说，用kopete登上msn了，第一次使用这个kde的客户端，就是gtalk不知道怎么设置
<wml> 话说美人了
<wml> 没人了
<AsuraLe> 我在 
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 能不能把apt下载的软件包自己刻成一个安装源？
<moriramar> wml: KOpete上GTalk？
<wml> moriramar: 恩
<moriramar> wml: 那個用XMPP的。
<wml> moriramar: 不是用jabber吗？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 能, 但是没弄过 也没必要把
<moriramar> wml: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=57557
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Configuring Kopete for Google Talk - Google Talk Help
<wml> AsuraLe: 能，官方文档上有详细的步奏
<moriramar> wml: 差不多。好像算是同一個東西不同的名字……
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 哦，因为我比较容易把机器折腾崩溃，目前还没学会自己恢复～～～所以只好采用比较极端的方式——重做系统～
<wml> moriramar: 我就是按照那个设置的，但是一直在链接，没能登上去
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 网络不给力么
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 不稳定，好的时候倒是下的很快，但是电信经常抽风，一抽风就只有10几K那种～
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 就怕什么时候装的时候抽风那我一个系统岂不是得装一天～
<moriramar> wml: 這個也太神奇了吧。我用Pidgin的話有這麼幾個要看。使用者是 xxxx@gmail.com 的xxx吧，域名是 gmail.com；Resource 大概會是Kopete，密碼是密碼，服務器是talk.google.com，端口是5222，使用SSL加密，應該就沒了。
<wml> moriramar: 确实，我就是这么设的，但就是链接不上
<moriramar> wml: 一直在連接？被墙了？感覺不太對的樣子。從命令行執行KOpete然後看輸出吧。最好也看下系統日誌那有沒有什麼提示。
<wml> moriramar: 提示没有qca-tls插件，但我已经装了
<king-egg> AsuraLe   我来了 
<king-egg> 嘿嘿
<widon> git 只在根目录里面有.git文件吗？
<widon> 是不是删除.git 就行了啊
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 恩，你下自习了？
<king-egg> 我毕业来  现在在整毕业设计的事呢 
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 那你还没毕业呢
<king-egg> 额。。。。
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 不过你们课题给的真早
<king-egg> 额    没法阿 
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 其实早要好些
<king-egg> 我现在才大二 
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 这样才有时间做一些真正自己的东西，不然基本就是糊弄了～～～没啥意思
<king-egg> 谁让咱上大专呢
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 大专是三年吧，怎么二年级做毕业设计？
<king-egg> 学校扩招呢   赶我们来
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 汗颜
<king-egg> 我让一个高手  远程我电脑呢  
<king-egg> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 學我，退學吧
<king-egg> 额   马上都拿毕业证书了  现在退学  亏来
<slacker_HD> ........
<slacker_HD> 没事退学干吗
<slacker_HD> 盖茨只有一个
<CyrusYzGTt> 我還差一個學年，也一樣退學
<Kandu> adam8157, cfy, fivesheep, wzssyqa: n8
<peter_huang> 退学。。。太冲动袅
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 远程操作你电脑干吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 難道還要被學校剝削麼
<adam8157> Kandu: n8是啥? night?
<king-egg> 让他教我怎么远程阿 
<AsuraLe> 。。。。。
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯
<AsuraLe> win的还是linux的？
<widon> svn 怎么设置上传ignore哪些文件啊
<AsuraLe> 对了，linux能不能跨过公网remote？
<MeaCulpa> ingore啊
<MeaCulpa> ignore
<AsuraLe> 还没用过svn的人飘过～～
<king-egg> ubuntu的阿 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • git清理问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=345641 不想用git了，很多功能暂时用不到 如何清理代码里面的git相关文件啊 根目录下面有.git rm .git -rf 还有很多.gitignore文件 都删除掉就行了吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2011-09-18 22:01 
<phoenixlzx> hi
<king-egg> 我也飘过   第一次听说
<king-egg> 哈哈
<phoenixlzx> 我回来啦....
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍮ 
<slacker_HD> phoenixlzx, 好  
<phoenixlzx> 在学校宿舍用同学的手机上网哪....狼狈成这模样了
<king-egg> 手机还能上这个？？
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 跨公网的指定remote?
<king-egg> 不是  阿 
<slacker_HD> jmirc
<slacker_HD> 可以上的
<phoenixlzx> 不是...使用同学的3G
<AsuraLe> king-egg: 难道是内网的直接remote？
<slacker_HD> 手机有java的irc客户端
<king-egg> 像windows  一样  开3389
<phoenixlzx> 3G手机作为便携式AP。。。我是用quassel上的
<king-egg> 猛   
<phoenixlzx> archlinuxfr源坏了..?
<king-egg> 我不懂   新手 就是这样悲剧
<phoenixlzx> 什么叫拒绝链接
<phoenixlzx> 我擦...难道archlinuxfr干不下去了
<king-egg> 我叫鸡蛋王
<king-egg> 嘿嘿 
<king-egg> 没个表情  
<phoenixlzx> king-egg: 我看着像王鸡蛋
<king-egg> 额  本人不姓王
<slacker_HD> 金蛋蛋。。
<CyrusYzGTt> king的名字多數翻譯爲 京  egg是單  =京蛋 新品種啊
<CyrusYzGTt> king的名字多數翻譯爲 京  egg是蛋  =京蛋 新品種啊
<phoenixlzx> 额...这么长时间没升级系统了...yaourt -Syua一下子要我下载160M的包...吓人啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 米有超過 1G的不要說 這個
<slacker_HD> 160M有啥了不起的
<slacker_HD> kde一升级就不止了把
<phoenixlzx> 我用的3G网
<CyrusYzGTt> 加上 libreoffice
<phoenixlzx> 160M下载要多长时间
<king-egg> 。。。。。
<king-egg> 我在那个ubuntu中心下载了个wine 
<king-egg> 不知道  怎么用 阿
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome
<phoenixlzx> KDE没升级
<phoenixlzx> koffice升级了
<slacker_HD> 我的kde还在4.5.5呢
<slacker_HD> 官方不升级我就不升级
<AsuraLe> slacker_HD: 官方不升级你也没法升级吧？
<slacker_HD> 可以的，官方开发者自己有一个不稳定源，专为测试。
<slacker_HD> slackware和arch是两个风格，一个保守一个激进。。
<CyrusYzGTt> slackware 好古老 linux..沒有試用過和安裝
<wmll> 我觉的slackware的软件很新阿
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 你用 KOffice 的嗎？
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 基本不用
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 除了写教程什么的
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 除了寫教程什麼的，那還有其它什麼事情改用LibreOffice的嗎？
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 我一般不用office suite的
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: Qt和vi是我用的最多的东西
<AsuraLe> Need to get 12.5 MB/600 MB of archives. After unpacking 469 MB will be used.  能不能解释下那个 12.5MB/600MBs是什么意思？
<wmll> 需要下载600Mb，但已经下载了12.5M
<CyrusYzGTt> 奇怪的文檔。。600MB的解壓後比壓縮還小。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀  Gann 改名 三次
<wmll> CyrusYzGTt: 应该是升级，替换掉部分软件包
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: Qt……
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> 討厭QT，，QT在我這還是 崩毀
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 看來您平時寫材料是用Vim的了？哎，不用被人要求用Doc真是好……
<CyrusYzGTt> 害我 vidalia不能用 vlc不能用，，
<AsuraLe> 怎么更新内核？
<CyrusYzGTt> yum check-update && yum update kernel*
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 现在暂时不要求..等到老师要交作业了我就完蛋了
<AsuraLe> This version of xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is linked against a newer   libdrm-nouveau which breaks the ABI and is not compatible with kernels   <= 2.6.33.  You need to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.34-rc1 or newer. 这该怎么做？
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: ……
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 你用什麼版本在？
<wmll> AsuraLe: 从源里安装的话一般upgrade和dist-upgrade后不再出错就行了。大规模升级现在我不干了，stable很好，软件对我来说很新
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 我是說發行版。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: debian
<moriramar> gannchina: 你真心蛋疼。
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 你不會在用Stable吧……
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 本来是stable，我把源换成unstable了
<AsuraLe> moriramar: stable的软件版本低了点。。。。。
 * wmll 骄傲的宣布从testing降级到stable
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 換成unstable的話，那你先升級核心吧。我不知道Debian的核心用的是什麼包名字，你找找看吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ 都迴歸 debian這個本源了？？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 这麻烦了，作为一个新人我表示完全不知道怎么找
<wmll> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直用Debian，只不过有段时间回但腾的升级到testing，这次是用mint debian降级到stable的
<AsuraLe> wmll: 怎么升级内核？
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ 好吧，，
<moriramar> AsuraLe: 這個在Google上搜下随意吧。
<moriramar> 暈，方校長真他娘該死。
<wmll> AsuraLe: 先用uname -r看看你用的是哪个内核，然后 sudo aptitude install linux-image-*** 用tab补全，自己判断。但是一般不需要，直接upgrade和dist-upgrade就行，出错了不管，反复执行这两个命令知道不出错。中间不要关机。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 没升级国内核～
<AsuraLe> wmll: ou need to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.34-rc1 or newer. 他让我升级到2.6.34以上
<CyrusYzGTt> wmll§ 讓她 AsuraLe 自己編譯個內核 2.6.34的，，
<wmll> CyrusYzGTt: 自己编译不好
<AsuraLe> wmll: 是不是就直接 aptitude install linux-image-2.6.34-rc1?
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你想让我崩溃就明说麻～～
<wmll> AsuraLe: image-后面的用tab补全，debian-testing和unstable的内核都比34要新
<wmll> AsuraLe: 应该都是3.0的内核了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 自己編譯會穩定很多的
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 问题是我现在不会阿，我连编译个软件还编译不好呢
<wmll> CyrusYzGTt: 但对新手来说那么多选项实在有点那个阿
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 好吧，升級去吧‘
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在连./configure && make 出的错误我自己还解决不了呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們繼續，我圍觀
<AsuraLe> 我只能解决明确告诉我缺那个包的
<wmll> AsuraLe: 编译某个软件先执行 aptitude build-dep *** (***是某个软件的名字）
<AsuraLe> wmll: 今天才知道这个命令可以自动补包～～～
<wmll> 你升级好了没有，
<AsuraLe> wmll: 我TAB 有 3.0.0.1-1-486 ;3.0.0.1-1-686-pae;3.0.0.1-1-486-pae-dbg 
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe: 有啥区别？
<AsuraLe> wmll: 还有image-686,这种都是啥意思来的？
<wmll> 你先在终端执行 uname -r一下， 有686出现的话就装第二个
<wmll> 486, 686, 这些都是处理器型号，都很老了，
<AsuraLe> wmll: 我的内核是686的
<tenzu> 鬼跑了
<wmll> 那就第二个
<AsuraLe> wmll: 当初装stable的时候他默认的686我就686了
<AsuraLe> wmll: 那个pae 和pae-dbg有啥区别？
<wmll> AsuraLe: 现在的电脑，处理器比686还老的真的不多了
<wmll> AsuraLe: 那个是debug的意思，不装那个
<AsuraLe> wmll: 那木有型号的光是image-686的是虾米意思？ 最早的kenerl?
<AsuraLe> wmll: pae的意思是啥呢？为啥486的没有pae？
<phoenixlzx> 物理地址扩展
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 物理地址扩展
<wmll> AsuraLe: 那个不知道，3.0内核才有的，
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 2.*的也有PAE
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 好吧，不知道pae干吗用的，反正3.0的686都有pae。看到了2.6有的也有pae
<caleb-> 要用大内存就要开 pae
<wmll> Cherrot: 看了下stable的源，没有，所以一直不知道
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 就是让32位机可以使用大内存 但是性能提升不明显
<caleb-> 内存 <= 2G 不用开
<caleb-> 不是提升不明显, 是会有性能损失
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 貌似装32bit Ubuntu时如果检测到内存>=4G就会编译内核支持PAE
<tenzu> 3G也无所谓了吧
<caleb-> 不过人类感觉不出那点损失啦
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 哦，我内存就2g，他应该不会开吧？
<caleb-> 反正 > 2G 就装 pae
<AsuraLe> wmll: 我用去看着他不？
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 开的话内核名称上会提示你
<wmll> AsuraLe: 看着什么？
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 2G 就表用 pae 了
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 开 pae 效能会变差的
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: PAE会影响性能的
<DawnFantasy> 用64位系统
<AsuraLe> wmll: 我在ctrl+alt+f1那边装的，因为tilda不会补全apt-get
 * Cherrot 64位无压力呀无压力
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 要用 login shell
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 或是 source .bashrc 啥的
<AsuraLe> caleb-: 他问我的两个问题都没提到ape
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 就有补全了
<CyrusYzGTt> ... ... pae ape ??
<AsuraLe> caleb-: 我切到ctrl+alt+f1就有普全了
<wmll> AsuraLe: 话说我还不知道什么叫tilda
<savr> hi
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: pae，我说凑了
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 还要跳到 console 多麻烦…
<DawnFantasy> wmll, 一个软件，console的
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍮ 
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 好吧，暫時原諒你
<wmll> AsuraLe: source ~/.bashrc
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ 你好
<AsuraLe> caleb-: ^_^，还不会其他的，幸亏现在会跳console
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 我还不会调console呢 哈哈
<wmll> AsuraLe: 你可以切换到其它的console，f1-f6六个呢
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 查查看 tilda 有没有支持 -ls 之类参数
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 一般加 -ls 就会用 login shell
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 装显卡驱动的时候学会的
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 肯定是 N卡。。
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 哦，初学者啥都要学，慢慢来
<lilydjwg> wmll: 我的 f1-f6 挂起后恢复就黑屏了，怎么办？
<savr> I am in Hangzhou. I need to leave China next week for my visa. I am looking for a cheap boarder other than Hong Kong to go to. Anyone have any suggestions?
<wmll> lilydjwg: 额，不知道，你用
<wmll> f7和f8恢复试试
<lilydjwg> wmll: Sep 17 13:58:32 localhost kernel: [54557.647117] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:12.0: PGRAPH - ERROR nsource: ILLEGAL_MTHD nstatus: PROTECTION_FAULT
<AsuraLe> wmll: source ~/.bashrcs是啥意思？
<lilydjwg> wmll: 都是这个错误
<AsuraLe> wmll: 实验过了，但是我想问F7跳进去的那个是什么模式？
<DawnFantasy> savr, japan? :)
<wmll> lilydjwg: 没遇到过恢复不过来的情况呢
<tenzu> Korea?
<savr> DawnFantasy: how can I get there for CHEAP
<wmll> 你吧那个错误贴到google上应该回有帮助
<savr> tenzu: is there a ferry?
<DawnFantasy> find cheap tickets..i guess..try some travel agents.
<wmll> AsuraLe: 使用.bashrc做bash的配置文件
<AsuraLe> wmll: 出来一个文档，里面说 linux-base(3) unstable;urgency=low 是什么意思？
<savr> DawnFantasy: the cheap tickets to shenzhen are about 650rmb
<wmll> AsuraLe: 说明文档吧，q退出，就继续了
<DawnFantasy> domestic tickets should be cheaper.
<tenzu> savr: no idea
<savr> DawnFantasy: and 750rmb back + 80rmb for the bus to and back from the boarder
<AsuraLe> wmll: 我点q说-bash not command ，然后就没有了
<savr> DawnFantasy: including tax?
<AsuraLe> wmll: 文档最后有一句什么更改的设置会备份为<.old>
<metbsd> 我用手机上irc
<lilydjwg> wmll: 我也是最近更新过才有的
<wmll> AsuraLe: 没有继续升级吗？
<AsuraLe> wmll: 现在该做什么？ 重启？
<wmll> 不要重启，召唤大神
<wmll> @adam8157
<AsuraLe> wmll: 哦，继续了，貌似因为之前点了 ctrl+c
<wmll> ............................
<tenzu> 阿当,有人找
<adam8157> ?
<metbsd> Sup
<adam8157> 睡着我 干啥?
<wmll> AsuraLe: 升级过程中出错除非做好重装的觉悟，否则不要重启
<adam8157> 谁...
<wmll> adam8157: 刚才准备找你帮忙的
<adam8157> wmll: 于是? 
<metbsd> 怎么开搜狗输入法
<adam8157> 我away中, 没有声音提醒
<adam8157> 不好意思
<wmll> adam8157: 没事，也没什么
<adam8157> o 继续看星战
<tenzu> adam8157: 你被调戏了
<AsuraLe> wmll: 我没重启，现在出来了个框框里面写着 services to start for GNU libc library upgrade:
<adam8157> tenzu: 我喜欢被调戏
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 确认
<tenzu> adam8157: ...
<AsuraLe> wmll: 然后有个框框他写了些虾米东西在里面，
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 哦 
<wmll> AsuraLe: 出现需要确认的东西一般默认就行了
<wmll> AsuraLe: 你不会英文吗？
<AsuraLe> wmll: 会英文，我是想知道是不是要改
<wmll> AsuraLe: 一般都不要改，不改一般不会有问题
<wmll> AsuraLe: 除非你知道你改的是什么
<wmll> 如果跳出一段文档的话，直接q掉就行了。
<AsuraLe> wmll: current stutus:736 updates [-17].然后就木有了
<DawnFantasy> savr, http://flights.ctrip.com/Domestic/RoundLowestPricePanel.aspx?DCity1=HGH&ACity1=SZX&DDate1=2011-9-20&DDate2=2011-10-21&passengerQuantity=1&PassengerType=ADU&Flight1=CA1731&Subclass1=5&Price1=500&PriceType1=NormalPrice&hasAirHotelPrice1=False&SearchType=D&RouteIndex=2&DCityName1=杭州&ACityName1=深圳&ClassType=&PassengerQuantity=1&SendTicketCity=杭州&Airline=&FlightSearchType=D
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 机票预订 - 提供国内机票预订服务 - 携程旅行网
<wmll> 然后再执行upgrade和dis-tupgrade
<AsuraLe> wmll: 前面的那个我大概知道，那个[-17]是啥玩意？
<DawnFantasy> damn,,
<savr> cool
<wmll> AsuraLe: 系统评分吧，接近0最好
<savr> DawnFantasy: I have been using qunar
<wmll> 不要管那个，你又改变不了
<AsuraLe> wmll: 难道一般都是负的？
<DawnFantasy> no much difference..i thin
<DawnFantasy> k
<AsuraLe> wmll: 一般看到负数我就觉得出诡异了～
<wmll> AsuraLe: 就我的经验，一般都是负的
<savr> DawnFantasy: this is much easier
<AsuraLe> wmll: ost services that use PAM need to be restarted to use     │    │ modules built for this new version of libpam.  Please      │    │ review the following space-separated list of init.d        │    │ scripts for services to be restarted now, and correct it   │    │ if needed.         他是想重启我电脑么？     
<DawnFantasy> 不需要。
<AsuraLe> DawnFantasy: 那他想干吗？
<DawnFantasy> 就是告诉你是用这些脚本的，你需要修改就修改。
<AsuraLe> DawnFantasy: 哦，好吧，那让他自己去玩吧
<wmll> AsuraLe: 不是
<wmll> 那只是重启服务
<AsuraLe> wmll: windows用多了，看到重启服务尤其是大量重启服务直接联想到重启电脑～～～
<wmll> AsuraLe: windows有没有重启服务的功能我都不知道...
<DawnFantasy>  有。。。。。
<AsuraLe> wmll: 有一些服务可以重启，一半以上的服务一重启电脑就自动重启了
<AsuraLe> 系统外围服务可以手动重启
<AsuraLe> 核心服务只有重启电脑～～～～所以一装到和系统有关的就让重启电脑，我最烦的就是重启电脑
<wmll> 现在的我windows纯小白阿，win7我都没碰过
<moriramar> 這個是晨䁱？
<wmll> AsuraLe: 似乎debian可以整个升级过程都不重启，我除了装ati显卡要重启外，其它的也没重启过
<AsuraLe> 装个系统一般重启5次——显卡，声卡，主板，安装过程两次，网卡有时会重启
<lilydjwg> 我想知道 Linux 能不能在除 init 都被干掉的情况下不重启恢复？
<AsuraLe> wmll: ati，我在学校用过——就是他喊我重新启动x-server我不会，就重启了
<wmll> 要睡觉了，oyasiminasai
<AsuraLe> wmll: 你那是什么话？
<wmll> 晚安
<lilydjwg> お休みなさい
<AsuraLe> wmll: 好吧，晚安，这次是-227....
<AsuraLe> wmll: 错了，-277
<savr> I wonder if anyone would let me do hgh-szx-sha as a one way
<metbsd> Windows挺好
<DawnFantasy> 不然市场占有也不会这么大啦
<AsuraLe> windows 市场他不是因为他好 而是因为那个时候还没有 linux
<DawnFantasy> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<DawnFantasy> 其实，windows真的不错
<AsuraLe> windows抢市场的时候，只有两个图形界面的操作系统，windows和mac，可惜mac走的是专业高端～
<DawnFantasy> 除了不开源
<AsuraLe> 其实，windows如果不跟linux和mac比的话真不错
<DawnFantasy> 唉。。
<DawnFantasy> 随便你啦。
<AsuraLe> 拿来玩还是很不错的，但是真的要用的话就太纠结了～
<DawnFantasy> 你是说linux吧
<AsuraLe> 我说的windows
<AsuraLe> 经常出现进程死锁，而且一死还死一大片～
<AsuraLe> 系统界面消耗的资源比compiz多了近一半，
<DawnFantasy> 公司用了那么久，还没这些问题。。。进程死锁也没干扰到我。。太高端了。。
<DawnFantasy> 晚安啦。
<oneIeaf> ,,
<wzssyqa> oneIeaf: hi
<oneIeaf> wzssyqa: hi too
<ilovezoe> 见鬼了。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=21
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看版面 - Shell脚本
<wzssyqa> oneIeaf: 真身or 假冒？
<ilovezoe> 哪个刀手去砍一下号。
<oneIeaf> wzssyqa: 明显是假的
<ilovezoe> 全tm发了shell区了。。。
<wzssyqa> 敢假冒一页骗淫
<wzssyqa> ilovezoe: 点举报吧，版主们会处理的
<wzssyqa> ilovezoe: OMG，发现我是版主了。。。。
<ilovezoe> wzssyqa: 忘记有举报功能了。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 这么晚还不睡觉？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我在做實驗，，看看我的不睡覺的極限。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 富二代真是活的自在
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不是 富二代，，我是啃老族，，不想工作，就算工作一輩子也買不了房，，我在自殺。，
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 还是富二代
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 啃老族，也可以是窮二代的，把父母的棺材本也吃掉就是了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 太有出息了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 多謝讚美
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 牛
<ofan> 不过昨天我四点多才睡的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 生命在於死亡
<CyrusYzGTt> 我剛纔看教育片，把 觀音菩薩也 XXOO了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 後悔升級 ASUS N53SN的bios v2.08了，，現在 無綫網卡 不能用，，要在開機前打開開關才能使用。。ASUS，，求改進 bios v2.08
<xiaoy> !time
 * oink_JmtGE 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 19 日 星期一 03:42:13
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_JmtGE> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  396409171
<oink_JmtGE> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  396649421
<^k^>  06:19
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-10
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> adam8157_away: 阿当君
<cfy> jyfl987: 云帆
<ofan> 鳳媛
<cherrot> chrome 的界面花屏是什么情况？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 修改系统默认快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386621 如题，如：dash主页快捷键super,终端alt,切换工作区super+s,显示所有窗口super+w等等，我想修改他们，各位大侠有没有什么好方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 fhqbjjj — 2012-09-10 8:47
<ofan> cherrot: 眼花？
<cherrot> ofan: http://www.zimagez.com/miniature/-20120910-091752.php
<cherrot> ofan: 就这种效果。。
<cherrot> ofan: 也没改字体配置，重启一下chrome就这样了。。。
<ofan> cherrot: 你這是截圖？
<cherrot> ofan: 是啊
<ofan> cherrot: 關掉chrome的顯卡渲染
<cherrot> ofan: developer tools 里的字体也全都这样了
<cherrot> ofan: chrome还有显卡渲染？ 我找找看。。。
<ofan> cherrot: 重啓
<cherrot> ofan: 你说在哪里可以设置chrome的显卡渲染？
<ofan> cherrot: about:config
<ofan> cherrot: about:flags
<MeaCulpa> aa.
<cherrot> ofan: 找到了 :) 但貌似没起作用 :( :(
<ofan> cherrot: 重啓
<cherrot> ofan: 重启系统？ chrome重启没作用。
<ofan> cherrot: 對
<airead> hello, 我在 netfilter 上挂了一个函数来对包进行字符串查找，但是当流量达到300多M时，ksoftirq/n 马上就到 100％， 有谁了解这方面么？
<sjd_zeus> 度娘在吗
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 关于Xubuntu的一些问题! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386622 很久没有用ubuntu, 记得06年,还是07年还要过免费光盘, 一个月后收到...都忘记这回事了,,, 但那里只用过几天吧! 前几天又开始用Xubuntu, 发现现在不错, mp3 插件什么的直接就装上了, 不错, 装的是英文版, 下面是 …
<MeaCulpa> adaam: RH众，RH里面怎样重启某个网卡？
<MeaCulpa> RH众？？！！
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，算了，所有网卡都restart..
<sjd_zeus> o(∩_∩)o 哈哈
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: ifup eth$ ifdown ...
<sjd_zeus> 请问谁知道百度网盘的容量最高能到多少呢
<Guest44086> MeaCulpa: ifconfig ethX down/up
<MeaCulpa> 这两个都不RHELish
<MeaCulpa> :)
<mayli> sjd_zeus: 105G
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 用ip命令
<freeflying> ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-daily
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ip不但不RHELish, 还kernel相关
<MeaCulpa> ofan: RHEL要做成UNIX, 会推一套自己的命令，network-config-tui之类
<sjd_zeus> mayli 105G?
<ofan> 啥叫kernel相關
<mayli> sjd_zeus: 5G初始的+100G活动送的
<sjd_zeus> mayli 我到21.93G以后就不知道怎么升级了
<ofan> 據說百度網盤比較渣
<sjd_zeus> mayli 活动能送100G呀
<mayli> sjd_zeus: 那是因为你没有赶上
<sjd_zeus> mayli 什么时候送100G呀，这么好呀
<sjd_zeus> mayli 我就缺一个超大容量的网盘
<mayli> sjd_zeus: 申请10个GMAIL
<sjd_zeus> mayli 这里是不是有人在百度工作的呀，给弄个105g的网盘呗
<sjd_zeus> mayli 必须是gmail吗
<mayli> sjd_zeus: 一个gmail提供10G的存储空间…
<sjd_zeus> mayli 哦
<mayli> sjd_zeus: 或者去github，提供几乎无限的存储空间
<sjd_zeus> mayli 你的意思是说放Gmail里去呀
<sjd_zeus> github速度慢呀
<sjd_zeus> 我用百度网盘就是看上了速度，我这里上传能到2M/s的样子，下载就更快了
<sjd_zeus> 系统将自动统计你的行为，完成下述任务后，可最多获得10G超大空间奖励。
<ofan> github有限制
<sjd_zeus> 我做了这个任务，没给我空间奖励
<ofan> 而且git不適合處理大的2進制文件
<sjd_zeus> 谁给推荐个网盘，空间要大的
<ofan> sjd_zeus: google drive
<imadper> adam8157: 壕, 给你推荐个手表. http://hk.ashford.com/watches/corum/admiral%27s-cup/tides-48/277-931-06-V791-AN12.pid?sou&AID=10535303&PID=5411495&PubCID=3434966&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubName=GUODONG+SUI&src=AACJ    cc roylez
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Corum 277-931-06-V791-AN12|Ashford.com
<adam8157> imadper: 看都看不起
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<wujie> 大家好啊
<wujie> 觉得DEEPIN linux不错的举手啊
<ofan> 五姐好
<kk> wujie, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<sjd_zeus> google drive?
<sjd_zeus> ofan google drive多大空间
<wujie> 20G吧
<sjd_zeus> wujie 虽然我不用，不过看deepin linux做得挺清爽的
<wujie> 我用DBANK的
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 25G
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • [问题求助]实现实时同步 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386629 Dropbox 的确挺好用. 我想实现类似的方法. 要求很简单, 实时将机器A上的特定文件备份到B上去. 现在用rsync手动实现的. 类似于这样的指令 rsync -avzL --delete /home/abbott/tmp --exclude=/home/abbott/tmp/.* -e ssh zhx01a:/public5/hom …
<ofan> dropbox 8G
<wujie> deepin linux服务器比较好
<sjd_zeus> o(︶︿︶)o 唉，都不够我存文件的呀
<huntxu> adam8157: 新蛋好快，周六下午就到了
<wujie> 更新快
<wujie> ？
<adam8157> huntxu: 感觉如何?
<imadper> wujie: 更新快, 屁用没有
<wujie> 不是啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是顺手
<imadper> wujie: 百度现在还在用rhel4
<ofan> wujie: 基於ubuntu
<adam8157> huntxu: 不错吧
<ofan> 沒興趣
<huntxu> :D
<imadper> huntxu: 你真买红轴了?
<wujie> 主要是软软件集成和本土话，deepin不错
<huntxu> imadper: yep
<imadper> huntxu: 那又软又没段落感的娘泡轴...
<huntxu> imadper: 要段落感干嘛
<cherrot> huntxu: 什么是段落感。。。
<imadper> huntxu: 爽.
<huntxu> imadper: 打字要轻松一点
<adam8157> imadper: ... 压力克数要那么大干啥
<imadper> huntxu: 那剪刀脚就可以做到了....
 * cherrot 乃们这群壕
<imadper> adam8157: 红轴... 绝对的娘泡...
<adam8157> imadper: 我让eryu打你去
<imadper> adam8157: 不认识....
<adam8157> imadper: 我们组, fs的
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, gaoji
<admins> 今天看见一个美国人被揍
<ofan> imadper: 不認識的都想搞基？
<imadper> ofan: ....
<cherrot> imadper: 大象早
<imadper> cherrot: 早, 貘
<huntxu> 貘是什么动物
<wujie> http://imagebin.org/227845
<wujie> 看看哦
<imadper> wujie: 苨马... 说貘呢, 你给个桌面截图....
<wujie> 哎，别所脏话
<imadper> huntxu: https://www.google.com/search?q=%E8%B2%98&hl=zh-CN&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=KE9NUOzDOsfJyAGdvYC4Dg&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1278&bih=703
<imadper> wujie: ...
<cherrot> ofan: 对了 chrome还是不行  很奇怪  只有个别字符这样子  怀疑是对样式的渲染除了问题 我vbox虚拟机
<ofan> cherrot: ...
<ofan> cherrot: vbox驅動可能有問題
<cherrot> ofan: 恩 奇怪的是软件渲染也不行  一会儿试试关闭虚拟机3D加速
<ofan> 。。vbox的3d加速
<ofan> cherrot: 裝個vmware把
<cherrot> ofan: 肿么。。。
<ofan> vbox確實不太好用
<cherrot> ofan: 恩 在win上vbox性能很渣。。
<imadper> cherrot: kvm?
<ofan> vmware的3d也一般
<cherrot> ofan: 我开3D就是想让他反应快点。。
<cherrot> imadper: 还不会用那gaoji货
<ofan> 目前用的感覺最好的是mac下的parallels desktop
<ofan> 虛擬機跑暗黑3無壓力
<sjd_zeus> 不开3D,我现在用esx4.1
<superlee> 有人用andLinux吗？
<piggybox> ofan: 你用PD跑win再在里面跑d3?
<sjd_zeus> vmware的3d还可以吧
<sjd_zeus> 得用win7才可以
<sjd_zeus> 我Linux+vmware win7,在里面玩3D游戏，PK都末问题
<majormeng> ....
<majormeng> 好电脑就是不能比
<ofan> piggybox: 恩
 * kk 3.0.0-24-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 24 15:36:59 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<piggybox> ofan: 为什么不直接用d3 mac版呢
 * adam8157 貌似weechat不错...
 * imadper erc
<lainme> adam8157: 就是配置文件分散，虽然是模块化的原因
<freeflying> adam8157: roylez 你们现在用啥下音乐啊
<adam8157> lainme: 我没用过呢, 不过看到它很多builtin的feature不错, irssi的那些script好久都没更新了, 有的有问题
<adam8157> freeflying: 蹭别人的迅雷离线...
<ofan> piggybox: 以前掛機用autoit3腳本
<cfy> imadper: 大湿好
<imadper> cfy: 早.
<freeflying> adam8157: 没linux客户端啊
<ofan> bot沒mac版
<imadper> cfy: erc-CMD-M
<adam8157> freeflying: 有啊
<cfy> ofan: 你mac的文件系统大小写敏感么?
<ofan> cfy: 當然
<adam8157> freeflying: https://github.com/iambus/xunlei-lixian
<freeflying> adam8157: 迅雷有linux客户端?
<cfy> ofan: 敏感?!
<adam8157> freeflying: https://github.com/iambus/xunlei-lixian
<imadper> freeflying: 就用bt下载...
<cfy> ofan: 用起来有问题么?听说ps这种会有问题
<ofan> cfy: 沒有，finder里可能不敏感
<freeflying> imadper: bt咋下
<freeflying> adam8157: 我不是会员
<cfy> freeflying: 一般都有蛋疼的网页版
<adam8157> freeflying: 我蹭别人的...
<freeflying> adam8157: 咋没人写个gui的客户端呢
<cfy> ofan: 没有问题?你装了ps了?
<imadper> freeflying: bt.neu6.edu.cn  或者chinahd
<cfy> imadper: 我从来不需要这么高清的...速度太慢了...
<adam8157> freeflying: 而且我一般不下, 手里20G摇滚一直shuffle
<pityonline> freeflying: 哈哈，你也可以用我的迅雷离线
<cfy> imadper: 1M/s算是正常速度...
<ofan> cf
<ofan> cfy: 沒裝
<freeflying> pityonline: 你的帐号我现在登录不了了
<pityonline> freeflying: 然后再用 github 上的 xunlei-lixian 下载
<wujie> 哦，我10M/S
<cfy> ofan: 那我纠结了...到底要不要开呢...
<pityonline> freeflying: 不是吧？
<majormeng> 种子用迅雷有速度，用qbittorrent就没速度。。
<freeflying> pityonline: 不知道为啥
<majormeng> 蛋疼
<wujie> 149元一个月。10M/S
<cfy> ofan: 给个专业意见,要不要开启大小写敏感阿
<pityonline> freeflying: 小窗给你密码，你再登录试试
 * cfy qq离线路过
<freeflying> pityonline: 收到, 谢谢
<pityonline> freeflying: 不客气，你先试试能不能登录吧
<imadper> cfy: 不错了...
<freeflying> pityonline: 好的
<imadper> cfy: 开启
<cfy> imadper: 我现在有点纠结.....开启?
<cfy> imadper: 出了问题不是蛋疼死?
<cfy> ofan: 你有装virtualbox没?
<imadper> cfy: 为啥不开起呢?
<ofan> cfy: 沒
<cfy> imadper: 有问题.有些程序有问题
<ofan> 用的PD
<cfy> ofan: emacs装了么?
<cfy> ofan: pd是啥?
<cfy> ofan: 刚开机是不是会让你装系统的?
<ofan> cfy: 不會..
<ofan> cfy: parallel desktops
<cfy> ofan: 远程登陆?
<cfy> ofan: 就是说已经装好了?那文件系统也已经定下来了吧,那我就不用纠结了.....
<adam8157> pityonline: lol
<pityonline> adam8157: 啥情况？
<ofan> cfy: 糾結毛？
<piggybox> cfy: pd是和vmware/vbox一样的东西。。。
<adam8157> pityonline: 原来你一直在 一说你的离线你就出来了...
 * tryit 有熟悉gtk编程的吗？请教个问题
<pityonline> adam8157: 是你俩讨论的时候提到了 github 的关键字，有语音通知，就把我召唤过来了
<cfy> ofan: 纠结阿
<cfy> ofan: 既然已经默认好了,那就无所谓了
<cfy> piggybox: 哦...我搜搜
<cfy> ofan: piggybox: 已经预设置好了么?
<hamo_air> pityonline: 你居然设置了github的关键词...
<pityonline> hamo_air: 嗯
<cfy> ofan: 你用的是盗版的?
<freeflying> pityonline: 可以登录了, 谢谢
<cfy> $79.99....
 * hamo_air 为啥我就不是工具党呢？
<pityonline> freeflying: :)
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，12.04启动介面时出现F S <>是实心的棱形，出现F<10个菱形>I<8个菱形>S<8个菱形>M<6个菱形>， 已经查谷歌和百度，找不到答案，所以手机发贴在线等高人帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 funsion — 2012-09-10 11:00
<cfy> ofan: piggybox: 第一次开机会让你选择是否使用大小写敏感么?
<adam8157> hamo_air: 你太能凑合
<piggybox> cfy: 你在说什么东西？
<adam8157> hamo_air: 无节操的体现
<cfy> piggybox: 买来苹果电脑,第一次开机
<cfy> piggybox: 还是已经预装好系统了.不用用户自己选择是否开启了case-sensitive了/
<cfy> piggybox: 还是已经预装好系统了.不用用户自己选择是否开启了case-sensitive了?
<freeflying> 有谁给个迅雷的链接我试试
<piggybox> cfy: 没有这个选择
<cfy> piggybox: 哦.默认就开启么?
<mosesofmason> http://www.1688.com.au/site1/news/cn/2012/09/10/353456.shtml
<kk> mosesofmason,啥网址y 座驾遭车辆刻意撞击　传习近平贺国强车祸入院
<freeflying> pityonline: 你都是在哪里找音乐的呢
<hamo_air> mosesofmason: 这个太假了...你觉得就平时他们那种保安，能撞的到？
<piggybox> cfy: 默认不是大小写敏感的
<mosesofmason> hamo_air 不知道呢, just FYI :)
<pityonline> freeflying: oppsu，verycd，谷歌音乐，及其它一些搜索到的
<pityonline> freeflying: verycd 所有音，视频资料都禁止下载了，完蛋了
<porco> 所有？
<hamo_air> adam8157: 嚓...能凑合也是无节操...
<adam8157> hamo_air: 当然, 说明你对工具无追求
<adam8157> hamo_air: 不是好工匠
<adam8157> hamo_air: 哼哼
<hamo_air> adam8157: 我就对妹纸有追求...
<adam8157> bluezd: 出来笑一笑
<hamo_air> adam8157: 流氓
<adam8157> hamo_air: ...
<hamo_air> adam8157: 男人都不放过...
<adam8157> hamo_air: 我让 bluezd 出来笑一笑你说的话
<bluezd> adam8157: "< hamo_air> adam8157: 我就对妹纸有追求..."
<adam8157> bluezd: haha
<hamo_air> bluezd: ...
<hamo_air> adam8157: 比你强...你就对基友有兴趣...
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_air> bluezd: ^^^
<bluezd> hamo_air: adam8157 你俩去断背山一起牧马放羊吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 擦 你真重口
<jyfl987> cfy: 有毛事？
<cfy> piggybox: 那你是怎么开启的?开机进入某种模式,然后开启?
<cfy> jyfl987: 没毛事
<hamo_air> adam8157: deepin那会居然在北京辉煌国际大酒店(五家尧大酒店)
<adam8157> hamo_air: 你家门口?
<hamo_air> adam8157: 就百度大厦边上...来吧...请你转转
<adam8157> hamo_air: 不去
<hamo_air> adam8157: 嚓嚓...
<jusss> hamo_air: deepin是啥？
<piggybox> cfy: 开启啥？
<hamo_air> jusss: 深度那个发行版
<hamo_air> imadper: 色大象这次咋这晚？
<cfy> piggybox: case-sensitive
<jyfl987> cfy: 没毛事你叫我做啥
<imadper> hamo_air: 恩, 睡过了...
<jusss> hamo_air: 深度不是一直在发xp吗？现在也发linux了？
<cfy> jyfl987: 打个招呼............
<hamo_air> jusss: 很久了...
<jyfl987> cfy: 以后不准打招呼 害我翻了好多页 结果就为了看你一个招呼
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦.................我不知道你用的客户端这么挫.....
<jusss> hamo_air: 制作发型版很容易？
<jyfl987> cfy: irssi
<hamo_air> jusss: 你觉得呢？
<cfy> jyfl987: 不能搜索么?C-r啥的...
<cfy> jyfl987: 还说什么the future of irc client..
<jusss> hamo_air: 不知道
<cfy> jyfl987: 错了.. http://lisp.crlf0710.co.cc/index.php/Common_Lisp
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Common Lisp - Lisp 中文维基
<piggybox> cfy: 没法开启，除非重格分区，格成case sensitive HFS+
<cfy> jyfl987: 又错了.. The client of the future
<cfy> piggybox: 这么说你没开启是么?我搜了下,可以不用重新格式化,不过我还是就用默认的算了...
<jyfl987> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> jyfl987: irssi..
<jyfl987> cfy: 狗屎吧  我正考虑转weechat 这个irssi的配置用perl , hash和array我老混淆语法
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pNCpwSKXa0&feature=g-vrec
<kk> ofan,啥网址y YouTube - GTA IV Bridge Of Death II
<piggybox> cfy: 我从来不觉得这是个问题，文件系统依然记着大小写只是不加以区分罢了。实际上有些mac应用装在大小写敏感的分区上反而会报错
<cfy> piggybox: 是阿.所以看上去还是不要开启case sensitive比较好.但是File==file,有点不习惯...
<cfy> piggybox: 不过无所谓了,但是有些应用程序(linux下出来的)竟然需要case sensitive.....
<ofan> cfy: 喔槽 我才發現hfs+是case-insensitive
<cfy> ofan: 我艹.......
<cfy> ofan: .............
<ofan> mlgbd用了快一年了
<piggybox> ofan: 也有case sensitive的HFS+
<ofan> piggybox: 默認是不敏感
<cfy> piggybox: okay了.看到 ofan ,我就不开启case sensitive了,开启也听麻烦的.....
<ofan> cfy: 貌似要改成敏感必須格式化
<cfy> ofan: http://superuser.com/questions/380330/mac-convert-from-case-sensitive-to-case-insensitive-file-system
<kk> cfy,啥网址y osx - Mac - Convert from Case-Sensitive to Case-Insensitive File System - Super User
<cfy> ofan: iPartition之类的貌似能不格式化转换....
<ofan> cfy: 不敢用
<ofan> cfy: 還收費
<cfy> ofan: 你pd是盗版的?
<ofan> cfy: 對
<cfy> ofan: $79.99阿.高帅富阿
<cfy> ofan: 全盗版阿....好用么....
<ofan> cfy: 你買個送我把
<cfy> ofan: 应该你买个送我
<ofan> cfy: 你送我個妹子就行
<cfy> ofan: .
<roylez> hamo_air: 黑毛
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 为什么我的x会在第8个终端？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386635 viewtopic.php?f=155&t=383371 按照这里安装的系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 intel — 2012-09-10 12:02
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • /home/ubuntu文件夹被误删，启动不了了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386636 我的用户开始的时候只有两个，/home，下面一个是/ubuntu，也是第一次使用的时候就有的主目录文件夹，后来又新建了一个/bbk的目录，后来不想要/ubuntu的用户了，就直接用rm -f /ubuntu把这个目 …
<cfy> ofan: 上次那个paragon的bt地址再给我下吧
<kanzure> tashoutang: hi!
<tashoutang> hi
<kk> tashoutang, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<tashoutang> 各位好
<tashoutang> 請問我要複製IRC對話歷史
<tashoutang> 用contrl+C?
<tashoutang> 先反白吧
<tashoutang> ?
<tashoutang> OK
<tashoutang> ctrl+ C 再Ctrl V
<kanzure> tashoutang: you should ask them about running ubuntu in a virtual machine on win7 :)
<tashoutang> OK
<tashoutang> :)
<tashoutang> 各位前輩您們好
<tashoutang> 若架設個人伺服器 (製作一個入口網站) 在一個舊的個人電腦 或租用一個空間，使用ubuntu在windows 7的環境底下，各位覺得有何建議?
<tashoutang> 煩請撥冗答覆一下這個有點笨的問題。先謝過啦!
<superlee> 建议用LAMP
<jeepkid> hi....有人么，.
<microcai> tashoutang:  舊的個人電腦 ?
<microcai> tashoutang: 起码要高级点
<tashoutang> 有一部舊的acer Eee PC有個五年歷史了吧
<piggybox> tashoutang: 你最好租个空间
<jeepkid> 请教个问题，我刚从u10.04升级到12.04，我还是喜欢用gnome classic.但是窗口控制(最大，最小，关闭)的三个钮跑到右上角了。怎么才能延续以前左上角的风格？谢谢
<tashoutang> 入口網站恐怕 空間要大一些吧???
<tashoutang> 當然野心太大也不好
<tashoutang> 可能光是備份及處理 防護問題就會累死了吧:P
<piggybox> tashoutang: 以后的事情以后再说
<cfy> ofan: 是9.0的版本么?
<cfy> piggybox: 你有装paragon么?
<piggybox> cfy: 没
<cfy> piggybox: 那你怎么和别的系统交流数据呢?比如linux
<tashoutang> OK
<piggybox> cfy: vbox共享文件夹
<cfy> piggybox: vbox?!别的物理机呢?
<cfy> piggybox: 你已经全部mac os x了么?
<piggybox> cfy: 我这只有mac
<cfy> piggybox: gaoji
<hamo_air> roylez: 基席
<Router2> cfy samba是个好东西啊
<cfy> Router2: 最好是能直接读取的,比如ntfs
<cfy> Router2: 家里都是无线带宽不行
<cfy> Router2: 家里都是无线,带宽不行
<lainme> tashoutang: 如果配置低，可以把很多默认程序都换成轻量些的。http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/yes-you-can-run-18-static-sites-on-a-64mb-link-1-vps/
<kk> lainme,啥网址y Yes, You Can Run 18 Static Sites on a 64MB Link-1 VPS – Low End Box
<ofan> cfy: 啥
<cfy> ofan: paragon的bt下载链接
<ofan> cfy: 對
<cfy> ofan: 序列号生成了以后,注册了,能升级?
<ofan> cfy: 不能
<cfy> ofan: 你上次升级失败了?
<ofan> cfy: 別用10和9.5的就行
<ofan> 9.3貌似
<cfy> ofan: 哦.我下了个9.0的.
<cfy> ofan: 你有9.3的链接么?
<cfy> ofan: 别的也行阿
<ofan> cfy: 不好用
<ofan> 無法註冊
<cfy> ofan: ....什么阿...
<ibodi> http://code.bulix.org/91qwe6-82140  找计算计安全同学一起研究一下
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 91ABAP金秋9月开出苹果班 学员用iPad上课答问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386640 经过调查，91ABAP上海实战基地发现上课学员均用iPad进行上课交流，这次9月份新开出了一个“SAP苹果班”，这个班级的学员可以通过iPad上课，回答问题，回家做练习。91ABAP表示，这 …
<ofan> cfy: 你要9.3的幹嘛
<cfy> ofan: 我无所谓...你用的啥版本..发我个链接
<ofan> cfy: 自己google.
<ofan> 9.0的
<cfy> .
<lainme> kk 这新帖，谁让通过的。明显广告啊
<ibodi> 没有兴趣 ？
<roylez> hamo_air: 黑毛_儿
<hamo_air> roylez: 啧啧...都学会儿化音了...
<roylez> hamo_air: 你的id就这样的啊
<adam8157> hamo_air: 毛儿
<hamo_air> roylez: ...
<hamo_air> adam8157: 滚粗
<adam8157> roylez: lol
 * hamo_notail 还是这个比较好...
 * adam8157 黑毛_没把儿
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 还是js那个好
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 卧槽...你们这群人应该去做空耳君就对了。。。
<bluezd> “没把儿” ,哈哈
<mayli> pityonline: http://workathomebusinessexpo.com/
<Guest90845> mayli ⇪ t: Work at Home Business Expo - WaHB Expo - Los Angeles - Dec. 1-2, 2012 - Home Based Business and Franchise Expo
 * mayli kk bbiancheng 变成guest了
<sjd_zeus> 有用vmeare esx的吗
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的_宙斯？
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 这边应该没人用，这里都是用家用Linux的
<sjd_zeus> 晕。。。。。。。
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 用过而已
<roylez> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 有这bug...
<roylez> adam8157: 啥bug？
<adam8157> roylez: 我遇到过和esx相关的bug, 所以用过...
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
 * hamo_notail ...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 为啥基席能说我就不能...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 因为我说得真心有诚意
 * hamo_notail ...
 * adam8157 气儿顺了
<Guest90845> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu64位系统 无网卡驱动 帮帮可怜的我吧，已经三天了还搞不定 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386641 首先怎么查看网卡制造商的信息，别告我：lspci，我没有网卡驱动（无线和有线驱动都没有），连不上网， 从ifconfig 来看只有：Link encap:本地环回 ps …
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnbeta.com%2Farticles%2F205095.htm
<Guest90845> ofan ⇪ t: 百度宣布成立安全联盟 腾讯瑞星等联手加入_Baidu 百度_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 看不下去了
<adam8157> hamo_notail: ^^
<hamo_notail> ofan: 对抗360而已...
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez> hamo_notail: 连360都要当作敌人。可见中国人搜索方面的要求有多么低端
<MeaCulpa> .
<adam8157> .
<dwjie> .
<ofan> 360成立个流氓软件大联盟
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo_notail> roylez: 说实话，我同意你...按道理说搜索引擎应该是算法密集型的，不是短时间能搞好的...但是百度对360的这态度..我觉得他明白自己是怎么回事
<adam8157> roylez: 赐予你力量
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你给晚了...
 * hamo_notail 天理啊！
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 你对你的雇主仇恨这么深啊。。。
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 不是仇恨...又不是爱国...只能说好不能说差..
<adam8157> huntxu: 他干一行恨一行
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 爱国主义也是臭旗
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你居然没听出我的吐槽...
<dwjie> ....
<dwjie> google 限制太多了。。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 太让我伤心了...
<Joseph64> Fedora17什么时候出的
<adam8157> hamo_notail: "没把儿的"的属性, 1, 说话说不清, 2, 喜欢伤心
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你妹
<hamo_notail> roylez: 帽子借用下
<ibodi> howto stop spam chat : rachykay20@hotmail.co.uk
<adam8157> hamo_notail: roylez ...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 支付宝付款，5元
<hamo_notail> roylez: 后付款..先来100块钱的帽子再说
<ofan> roylez: 有套餐麼
 * adam8157 英明
 * imadper 
 * hamo_notail 不跟你们玩了...
 * imadper 叀㽷.... hamo_notail ...  煚
<superlee> 为什么这里好多人的都是乱码，大家使用的编码不是unicode吗？
<imadper> superlee: 𣻹卪盝𢅺.
<hamo_notail> superlee: 他们都是gaoji人...
<roylez> adam8157 hamo_notail 造孽啊，今天看了 anki 的视频，又想换手机了
<imadper> superlee: 䙁褆䥌𠂔𪎩蠏hamo䳚爞㒱奙, 䎔皳镪. roylez
<huntxu> roylez: 喜新厌旧啊
<hamo_notail> roylez: 你说那个向上回滚那个，要不要动画啊？就是慢慢滚上去...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 还是直接跳回去？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 直接跳回去
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你出多少买我手机来着？
<Oooops> roylez: 你长期雇佣蛤蟆了？
<roylez> Oooops: 是奴役
<adam8157> roylez: 刚不在 1.2K
<Oooops> 这么惨。。。 那手机贵卖给蛤蟆嘛。
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 拉吧...
<adam8157> roylez: 你要入iphone?
<hamo_notail> roylez: 壕求赠送macbook air
<roylez> adam8157: 想入android机了
<imadper> hamo_notail: 鯓
<adam8157> roylez: 要买亲儿子?
<hamo_notail> roylez: 入毛android...壕去买iphone吧...
<Oooops> adam8157: 这用词，，，
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.amazon.cn/%E6%91%A9%E6%89%98%E7%BD%97%E6%8B%89XT535-%E4%B8%89%E9%98%B2%E6%99%BA%E8%83%BD%E6%89%8B%E6%9C%BA/
 * imadper 
<Guest90845> adam8157,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.amazon.cn/%E6%91%A9% . IN gettitle"]
 * imadper 还是等firefoxOS吧.
<Oooops> hamo_notail: 用iphone，在18m会被打的。
<roylez> adam8157: 找不到网页
<Oooops> 看不懂man。谁来帮忙。
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.amazon.cn/摩托罗拉XT535-三防智能手机/dp/B007SJKAA6/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pdT1_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1TJHWWZFAAJRH&coliid=I23DAK656B18K
<Guest90845> adam8157,啥网址y 亚马逊-网上购物商城：要网购, 就来Z.cn!
<roylez> Oooops: 男人有啥看不懂的？阿姨真奇怪
<adam8157> roylez: 我给你买这个, 你把N9给我, lol
<Oooops> 看懂的。我给钱。
<Oooops> man stty
<Oooops> 害老子几天了。
<Oooops> 以为代码出错了。nnnnd
<ofan> nnd x設置雙顯示器每次都要重啓
<Oooops> ofan: 你要求变态的，才需要重启
<roylez> adam8157: 这个的屏幕不好
<roylez> adam8157: t328w
<imadper> ofan: 用arandr?
<adam8157> roylez: 火腿肠...
<imadper> adam8157: 你也叫他火腿肠?
<roylez> adam8157: 啥意思...
<imadper> roylez: htc = 火腿肠
<adam8157> roylez: htc 火腿肠
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<ofan> imadper: xinerama
<roylez> hamo_notail: 就一行，你这诚意...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 不用重启unicorn吧？
<ofan> 火腿腸.....
<ofan> 邪惡了
<roylez> hamo_notail: 不好，本来一屏里面显示了的，你一点，结果还抖一下
<hamo_notail> roylez: 额...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 主要是要回退到标题那里
<roylez> hamo_notail: 没让你把标题放屏幕最上方啊
<hamo_notail> roylez: 问题是，我不知道这标题在哪啊...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 我只能都回退了...好吧...我试试看能不能判断一下
<roylez> hamo_notail: js没有记录点击时候的滚动位置的么？
<hamo_notail> roylez: 木有...event里貌似是木有...我是用那个小图标判断的...
<roylez> hamo_notail: http://blogs.x2line.com/al/articles/156.aspx
<roylez> hamo_notail: http://www.redips.net/javascript/maintain-scroll-position/
<roylez> hamo_notail: 懒死了
<ltscn> a站播放器字体正常，弹幕的字是方框。。b站弹幕正常，播放器字体是方框。。。。闹哪样。。。
<hamo_notail> roylez: 我就是这么搞的...
<hamo_notail> ltscn: 我也这样...
<Yushizi> lainme: 听说要雅黑字体
<lainme> Yushizi: 啥？
<ltscn> 用了雅黑了，a站本来播放器字体也是方框，用了雅黑就好了
<ltscn> 但是弹幕还是方框
<ofan> linux下有啥好用的google reader閱讀器？
<ltscn> 他们到底指定的啥字体
<adam8157> ofan: web
<ofan> rssowl
<ofan> 貌似不錯 可惜是gtk的
<dwjie> .
<roylez> hamo_notail: 多搜索下，应该有方案的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: newsbeuter
<ofan> 要gui的
<ofan> cli沒法看
<MeaCulpa> ofan: rssawk () { curl -s "$1" | awk 'BEGIN { FS = "</?title>?|</?description>?|</?link>?"; RS = ">\n";} NF < 2 { next;} /title/ { print "\n[\033[32m"substr($2,1,85)"\033[39m]";} /link/ { print "\033[36m"$2"\033[39m";} /description/ { gsub ("<!\\[CDATA\\[|\\]\\]>", "", $2); print $2 | "fmt -w 85 -"; close("fmt -w 85 -"); } '; }
 * MeaCulpa 哦，当我没说...
<MeaCulpa> gui的显然thunderbird秒杀一切
<ofan> thunderbird支持greader？
<ofan> 我不是要rss管理器
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...显然不...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哦，你要greader api的client...
<ofan> 那不考慮
<ofan> 恩
<MeaCulpa> ofan: newsbeiter还行么，ruby写的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你这中需求我只在手机上游
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你这中需求我只在手机上有
<MeaCulpa> s/中/种
<ofan> MeaCulpa: mac上也有
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 烂的平台都有
<ofan> reeder超好用，收機上的也不錯
<MeaCulpa> PC谁鸟greader...
<ofan> 那鳥啥？
<ofan> 新聞聯播？
<MeaCulpa> -_-
<MeaCulpa> 浏览器...
<ofan> 哦
<hamo_notail> roylez: 貌似知道怎么搞了..
<ofan> rssowl貌似用eclipse改的
<hamo_notail> roylez: 拉拉拉，拉拉拉拉，黑猫警长
<roylez> hamo_notail: ....
<roylez> hamo_notail: 强多了
<roylez> hamo_notail: 一行改两行，你真行
<hamo_notail> roylez: 必须的...糕手this...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 治疗阳痿早泄的小广告已经发现我的公司email地址了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我辞职的理由又多了一个
<warrior_> hello world
<hamo_notail> roylez: 你的病被他们发现了...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你千万别惹任何城管了
<roylez> hamo_notail: 踢出去就不用回来了
<ofan> ban了不是自動踢？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你可以求蛋蛋
<roylez> hamo_notail: 蛋蛋不给你-b，你可以求 ChanServ
 * ofan RSSOwl不錯！ rssowl.org
<warrior_> 请问。。。ubuntu 下载各种库文件的网址是什么来着？。。
<roylez> warrior_: 没网址，apt-get就下载了
<warrior_> 额。。就是网页张的挺像论坛的那个，可以搜索软件，还能看软件需要的依赖。。
<lainme> warrior_: packages.ubuntu.com
<warrior_> thanks~
<roylez> hamo_notail: 我把dooloo的logo整成蛤蟆头怎么样？答应我就给你unban
<samul> W: 校验签名出错。此仓库未被更新，仍然使用以前的索引文件。GPG 错误：http://ftp.debian.org testing InRelease:
<roylez> hamo_notail: okay. 我当作是同意了
<samul> 这个什么错误
<sjd_zeus> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<samul> 不知道怎么修理它
<warrior_> 菜鸟新人再问一下：请问怎么看我安装的ubuntu的版本号 - -！我不知道该下载hardy 还是lucid。。。
<sjd_zeus> 我现在在esx虚拟到系统中和大伙聊天
<samul> GPG错误
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀机的玩虚拟鸡了？
<sjd_zeus> 研究下vmware esx
<ofan> 擦 依賴gnome,渣
<mayli> warrior_: cat /etc/lsb-release
<roylez> adam8157: 江苏购机特价
<roylez> adam8157: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDQ4NDg4Mjg0.html
<Guest90845> roylez,啥网址y The_Oberfranken_Steakknife_Massacre—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<mayli> massacre = mass acre = 大量 宏碁
<sjd_zeus> 蛋疼呀
<sjd_zeus> 3层嵌套虚拟机聊天
<warrior_> .
<warrior_> 请问ubuntu10.10是下载lucid么？
<mayli> sjd_zeus: 尝试8层
<sjd_zeus> 机器性能不够强悍
<gebjgd> warrior_: 下载arch
<mayli> sjd_zeus: try
<mayli> sjd_zeus: 哪三层？
<sjd_zeus> 要是放在IBM x3850 x5上48 cpus 64GB内存，估计10层都莫问题
<warrior_> arch?
<gebjgd> warrior_: arch
<gebjgd> warrior_: archlinux
<sjd_zeus> win7+vmware workstation + vmware esx4.1+Linux
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: win7弱爆了
<warrior_> 额， 我是说软件版本。
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 用它干毛
<mayli> sjd_zeus: ……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你对于 x3850 有话说么
<sjd_zeus> 公司的ERP系统非IE没法登录
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: wine ie8
<warrior_> gebjgd: 软件没有arch啊。只有hardy,lucid, natty,oneiric等。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那啥？ 大号X Server?
<gebjgd> warrior_: arch是发行版
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那个杀鸡的说的
<gebjgd> warrior_: ubuntu是垃圾发行版
<sjd_zeus> gebjgd,  wine的ie有bug,不完善
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知道...
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: crossover
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 话说
<sjd_zeus> 不得不承认，ubuntu入门不错
<warrior_> gebjgd: 请问哪里下载呢，package.ubuntu.com好像下不到。。
<sjd_zeus> crossover的ie也有问题，不过crossover的office2007很完美来
<gebjgd> warrior_: 不用ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 如果我有个目录，里面有py程序，还有些py库，我有多个用户直接运行这里面的py, 这目录的权限应该是啥...
<sjd_zeus> 而且crossover改几行代码就不过期，这个很赞
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: pyc会动态生成...
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 这年头谁用office啊
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: libreoffice + latex
<warrior_> gebjgd: 这门课要用到ubuntu。。
<sjd_zeus> 这年头用office的多着呢
<gebjgd> warrior_: 那就下载最新的
<sjd_zeus> 我们不是科技公司
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 除了企业用
<warrior_> NOI 定制版。。更新不了了。。
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 公司企业不必说 我说用户个人
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 私人的电脑
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<warrior_> gebjgd: NOI 定制版。。更新不了了。。
<sjd_zeus> 私人电脑用office的更多吧
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 我公司配的电脑也是一水的win7 office
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 盗版大军？
<sjd_zeus> 笔记本和品牌机有预装的win7的呀
<sjd_zeus> 不过office是试用版
<sjd_zeus> 我们公司就我一个人用Linux,很不方便
<sjd_zeus> 被逼无奈，也换过来了
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/91873.html
<Guest90845> gebjgd,啥网址y 少女7美元买价值10万美元名画 称本只看上画框(图) -6park.com
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 我说个人用户
 * mayli 学校签了协议，给全校提供正版win7+office2007/2010
<gebjgd> mayli: msdnaa 2000就有了
<gebjgd> mayli: 我上大学的时候就在用
<gebjgd> mayli: 是所大学都有
<mayli> gebjgd: 额，和那个不一样的…
<gebjgd> mayli: 不是msdnaa?
<mayli> gebjgd: 那个也不是所有的大学都有，我们这个脑瘫学校就不在其列
<gebjgd> mayli: 太弱了 那你不能用其他的os和别的软件
<gebjgd> mayli: 不是211？
<sjd_zeus> 毕竟个人用户，电脑水平不高的还是多数，好多人打字还是二指禅呢，你让他用latex不现实呀
<mayli> gebjgd: 985+211，依旧如此
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 我老婆就是普通用户 用libreoffice
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 从来不用ms office
<sjd_zeus> 你老婆厉害呗
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那无非是 chmod o+x
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 没什么厉害的 直接用就是了
<mayli> gebjgd: lib reoffice容易被归入lib……
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 跟语言没关系吧 不生成pyc 解释器也能活
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我就很讨厌pyc
<sjd_zeus> 反正我身边认识的人不是用win就是用mac系统
<sjd_zeus> 没人用Linux
<sjd_zeus> 也没人用ooo和libreoffice
<sjd_zeus> 用金山wps的倒有几个
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: o+x, 那没有w的用户能让py解释器生成pyc?
 * tryit 为什么没人用python写gtk程序呢？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不能 但是我说了 没有pyc解释器也能跑 pyc只是加速解析而已 你又不写个几mb的源吗 根本无所谓的
<jyfl987> tryit: gnome.org
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，我多虑了
<warrior_> 请问ubuntu10.10能装hardy么？
<onlylove> hardy好像是804
<warrior_> onlylove: 那咋办呀。。
<onlylove> ubuntu的命名我记得是按照字母表排序的
<onlylove> 你数数1010应该是哪个字母就是
<Guest90845> 新 Vim和Emacs • Emacs新手疑问：想通过一些按键映射到一段固定的代码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386649 我在学习emacs，对于这个问题，我也看了官方的手册key binding的那一节，但是似乎感觉讲的就是重新绑定按键。 但是我现在有一个这样的需求：希望通过一些按键映射到一段固 …
<warrior_> onlylove: 原来如此，涨见识了～请问你装过cheops-ng这个需要N多依赖的软件么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我刚好有东西问你
<onlylove> 没有
<gebjgd> warrior_: 自己解决依赖
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 磁盘阵列能放多少硬盘上去？
<warrior_> gebjgd: 上次装的依赖冲突，libc6解决不了。。
<adam8157> roylez: 什么购机特价
<samul> gnome-shell里面弹出的窗口乱跑怎么办？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ... 天知道，要看啥产品
<roylez> adam8157: 贴错了
<samul> 我希望他只在父窗口旁边出现
<samul> gnome3真是在倒退
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 说说嘛 就普通情况 我这现在挂着的一个10T的硬盘 感觉我的代码跑完以后就要满了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不知道他能挂多少硬盘呢
<warrior_> gebjgd: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/474277065.html?quesup2
<onlylove> 谁家的存储
<Guest90845> warrior_ ⇪ ti: ubuntu依赖错误 主要是libc6的问题_百度知道
<onlylove> 打电话问存储厂商
<warrior_> gebjgd: 求解释呀
<sjd_zeus> 10T的硬盘？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知所云
<adam8157> Guest90845: kk 你咋guest了
<gebjgd> warrior_: 上ubuntu 8.04
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 我想知道他挂载的上限  如果很大 那就继续挂盘 如果不大 那就考虑多机了啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 存储里赛的盘，和你host看到的LUN有毛关系
<gebjgd> warrior_: 或者新的ubuntu lxc里面跑8.04
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Prometheus 9月18号就有下载了，看来我明天不用去电影院了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.reghardware.com/2012/09/07/fox_to_release_movie_downloads_weeks_before_discs/
<warrior_> gebjgd: lxc里面跑8.04是啥意思。。。
<Guest90845> roylez,啥网址y Fox to release movie downloads weeks before discs • Reg Hardware
<gebjgd> warrior_: linux container
<gebjgd> warrior_: 自己google
<warrior_> gebjgd: thanks~
<hamo_notail> roylez: 干活去...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 物理容量啊 比如我的pc 只有三个sata口啊
<onlylove> hamo小心被boot
<roylez> hamo_notail: 我在找帖子啊，发贴啊，你一天有100个的任务呢
<hamo_notail> roylez: ...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 右下角啊右下角...
 * hamo_notail reboot...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那要看存储产品spec了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 果断迅雷会员
<gebjgd> 小卖部安全套为何屡遭黑手？女生寝室内裤为何频频失窃？连环强奸母猪案，究竟是何人所为？老尼姑的门夜夜被敲，究竟是人是鬼？数百只小母狗意外身亡的背后又隐藏着什么？这一切的背后，是人性的扭曲还是道德的沦丧？是性的爆发还是饥渴的无奈？敬请关注今晚8点CCAV8年度巨险《天朝的不归之路》，让我们跟随着镜头走进变态
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 迅雷会员你能下载啥
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/91856.html
<Guest90845> gebjgd,啥网址y 金山称猝死员工非过劳死 系自身身体状况所致(图) -6park.com
<gebjgd> 9月4日上午，金山软件旗下“西山居”游戏北京运营中心的一名男员工，在公司过夜后再未醒来。网友们怀疑，该员工离世，或是连日的加班所致。(本报9月6日报道)前晚，金山软件发布声明称，经公安机关调查认定，该员工的死因系自身身体状况导致的猝死，与外力无关。
<gebjgd> “经同事证言及考勤记录表明，死因并非如外界传言所说的，连续加班以致过劳的情况。”前天晚上，金山软件发布官方声明称，9月3日晚，该员工打卡下班后，自行选择在公司大厦过夜休息，休息期间突然死亡，“经公安机关调查认定，该员工突然离世是因自身身体状况导致的猝死”。
<ofan> gebjgd: XD
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们这些滑头的销售啊
<gebjgd> 自行选择在公司大厦过夜休息
<gebjgd> ofan: 最近干妈呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 最近干吗呢
<ofan> 学习
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/91854.html
<Guest90845> gebjgd,啥网址y 女子做手术刀片留腹中 院方反怨其弄坏手术刀(组图) -6park.com
<gebjgd> ofan: 假
<gebjgd> ofan: 没去泡妹子？
<ofan> 被泡了
<gebjgd> 据此，杨焕杰也找过医生询问，“你看这个东西掉我身体里，有什么危害?”医生回答：“哎呀，你看你还没完没了的，你看你们老这么问。你知道我们这一把手术刀多少钱吗?好几十万块钱。就因为做你这个东西，才给我们弄坏了，我们都不能使了，我们多倒霉啊。”
<gebjgd> ofan: 真的假的
<ofan> 看看片睡觉了
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是假的
<gebjgd> ofan: 洁身器真心的爽啊
<ofan> 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 喷的菊花爽歪歪啊
<ofan> 不就洗pp
<gebjgd> ofan: 还能洗bb
<ofan> gebjgd: 这样就不用用手了？
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/91850.html
<Guest90845> gebjgd,啥网址y 妻子长期被邻居强奸殴打 丈夫求情无果杀人投案自首 -6park.com
<gebjgd> ofan: 不用
<gebjgd> ofan: 还有吹风呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ? 每个产品有自己的设计，能插几个盘天知道
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 国内下得到的东西
<ofan> 睡觉
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/91836.html
<Guest90845> gebjgd,啥网址y 字体行业举步维艰：盗版致多款字体血本无归(图) -6park.com
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 国内没啥可下载的啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 别啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 再聊会
<onlylove> 金山公司那怎么回事啊
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不就死了个人吗
<gebjgd> onlylove: 北京大水死了几千人 你都没关心呢
<gebjgd> 香港特首梁振英同志终于让步了。
<gebjgd> 昨天下午6点三十分左右，香港电视中断正常节目播出，现场直播特首梁振英在记者会上的讲话——梁终于宣布修改政策，撤回国教科三年开展期，由学校自行决定是否开科。梁并解释国教科是上届政府的主张，不是他本人或教育局长吴克俭的主张，也不是政治任务。...
<gebjgd> 德语媒体本周六关注的中国话题包括港人反“国民教育”大游行，和中国“超级警官”王立军被指控犯有四宗罪。指出港人拒绝“洗脑”，党中央害怕“丢脸”。
<gebjgd> 《法兰克福汇报》于本周六（9月8日）发表文章题为“党从北京发来的问候”。关注香港民众抗议引入“国民教育”课程。称中国政府想以此淘汰曾属于殖民地的“旧思想”。
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 片子阿
<namoamitabuddha> Network Manager 支持修改 TKIP/AES 麼？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 所有国内的人“下载过”的资源
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 什么片子？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 直接pps不好么
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 支持
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 怎麼弄
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: xunlei也可以直接看，也提供http下载
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: pps可以aria2c 10线程下载不？
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我現在要連到一個 PEAP 的網絡，連不上。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我很少下载 都是在线
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 需要证书？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 了解
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: Ignore 了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 怕警察
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 主要是輸入一個用戶名和密碼
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/LPWoj.jpg
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 以前读研的时候用过
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 可以的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 沒找到設置 AES/TKIP 的地方
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 柔术
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 右键 编辑连接
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 編輯了，就沒找到關於 TKIP 的選項
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 太早了3年前用过
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我就是設置到 WPA & WPA2 Enterprise
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: Protected EAP
<hamo_go> roylez: 灌水席...
<hamo_go> roylez: 图片不好玩...求发给力视频...
<roylez> hamo_go: 这是你自找的...
<roylez> hamo_go: 蛤蟆狗
<hamo_go> roylez: ...
<sjd_zeus> o(∩_∩)o 哈哈
<roylez> hamo_golang: 蛤蟆够浪
 * hamo_golang 尼玛...还让不让人起名字了...
<hamo_golang> adam8157: 还有这个活？Bugzilla screener
<adam8157> hamo_golang: 干啥的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我以前用的那个也是这个 不过还有证书呢
<adam8157> hamo: 够浪 哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: suse他们招的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 證書從哪裏下的
<adam8157> hamo: 干啥的
<hamo> adam8157: Bugzilla Screener is responsible for reviewing bug reports entered by external   and internal users to our bugtracking system.
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似就是看bugzilla...
<adam8157> hamo: 搜集bug的人 因为他们的bz不活跃
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我覺得證書可能不是必須的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我看見的界面類似這個：
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: http://q-and-g.blogspot.com/2009/11/linuxeap-peap.html
<Guest90845> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Q & G: Linux下EAP-PEAP 上網的設定
<adam8157> hamo: 你成天各种盯jd啊
<Guest90845> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教一个文件共享的问题，请大家指点。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386651 我在Nautilus里对一个文件夹右击－〉属性－〉共享，将其设为共享文件夹，可以成功和其它Linux及Windows电脑间进行文件共享。 问题是：我在smb.conf文件中找不到上面被共享文件 …
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: inner authentication 怎麼設置
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...发我邮箱来了我能不看嘛...
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
 * adam8157 虚拟机里装个testing看看, 还行的话国庆就给咱妈升级
<jyfl987> adam8157: ä½ ä¿©
<adam8157> jyfl987: huh?
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我早用 testing Le
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我妈一直stable, 我自己一直sid...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不是说 咱妈么 你和蛤蟆 额
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: wheezy 凍結之後就開始用了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没说他.
<adam8157> jyfl987: 另外一个朋友老说咱妈咱妈
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: sid 如果很少用電腦能用麼？
 * hamo 为啥又中枪了...
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 就怕冻结之后也不够stable
<jyfl987> adam8157: hengheng
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 为啥不能
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 主要是试试testing默认的xfce
<pityonline> mayli: 你咋给我发了个这个？ http://workathomebusinessexpo.com/
<Guest90845> pityonline ⇪ t: Work at Home Business Expo - WaHB Expo - Los Angeles - Dec. 1-2, 2012 - Home Based Business and Franchise Expo
<mayli> pityonline: 你的地址？
<pityonline> mayli: 你给我发的啊？
<onlylove> stable的xfce没问题呢
<mayli>  /userhost pityonline -> pityonline=+~pity@mailer.workathomebusinessexpo.com
<gebjgd> adam8157: testing没啥问题
<adam8157> gebjgd: 试试默认的xfce (testing现在应该默认是xfce了吧
<gebjgd> adam8157: 但是有问题就是大问题
<gebjgd> adam8157: XD
<adam8157> gebjgd: =,=
<onlylove> 现在可能是CD默认是XFCE，DVD还是grome
<pityonline> mayli: 咦？莫非有人登录我的 nick？
<mayli> pityonline: 你在哪里登录的啊
<pityonline> mayli: 我只在家登录过，只在这台电脑上
 * adam8157 tasksel don't care cd or dvd
<mayli> pityonline: 诶，这就奇怪了，自己查一下吧
<pityonline> mayli: 最近发生在我身边的诡异的事好多呀
<onlylove_> 你用网络安装的？netinstall？
<mayli> pityonline: 你的网络接入可能是有情况
<onlylove_> 你把自己的nick注册了？
<adam8157> still downloading cd-1, weekly built doesn't provides netinst
<freeflying> pityonline: verycd上现在都是点驴子的链接了
<freeflying> pityonline: 迅雷也能下点驴子了?
<namoamitabuddha> /quit/quit
<onlylove_> 或者你可以用business card 安装，那个可以选择stable/testing/sid
<pityonline> mayli: 我们这儿是小运营商
<mayli> adam8157: 话说，weekly built除了在软件包比较新，还有什么优势呢？我一直有个(错)感觉，那就是debain的版本木有太大意义，软件包都装最新的就是最新的发行了
<pityonline> freeflying: 迅雷本来就能下载 ed2k 的
<freeflying> pityonline: 赞啊
<freeflying> pityonline: btw, 你现在自己开店了?
<onlylove> 不过现在verycd很多资源不能下载
<mayli> pityonline: 可能是你的ip被反向解析到那个域名了
<pityonline> freeflying: verycd 已经没有下载链接了，不过有人用 ubuntu 做服务器给 verycd 镜像了个 simplecd，有下载链接，但广告很烦
<onlylove> 不知道什么时候能重新下
<adam8157> mayli: I always use businesscard iso to install unstable...   just use weekly built to test xfce desktop env in testing
<pityonline> freeflying: 没啊，失业中……
<onlylove> simple没有我想要的资源，那个不全啊
<hamo> pityonline: P姐都温柔乡了还怕失业...
<pityonline> mayli: 最近我的网络的确不正常，前几天访问国内网站 IP 正常，访问国外网站就变成了北京一个公司的 IP 了
<adam8157> hamo: +1
<pityonline> hamo: 蟆姐这是两码事儿啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 你在Rh用 debian做测试啊
<adam8157> pityonline: so gaoji the isp you use
<onlylove> 蛋蛋你多少M的宽带，businesscard就是全部通过网络了
<adam8157> freeflying: no... test for my mom... if testing's xfce good enough, will upgrade her debian stable
<pityonline> adam8157: 小运营商都是偷资源的，今儿个偷这家的，明儿个偷那家的，我们这有过几次小区断网，都是这家运营商的
<mayli> adam8157: burn four businesscards disk a month? xfce is strange, it just looks like gnome but actually another HEAVY desktop evn
<adam8157> onlylove: sure i know that
<adam8157> mayli: I always install debian sid via stable businesscard iso
<adam8157> pityonline: gaoji
<hamo> adam8157: 别用鸟语...
<freeflying> adam8157: 给你mom用,真该用ubuntu
<pityonline> adam8157: 看来还没装中文输入法啊
<onlylove> i think xfce is not as heavy as gnome
<adam8157> hamo: di gu di gu... jiu jiu
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<mayli> adam8157: testing Network-Manager under xfce? or something new?
<adam8157> mayli: just take a glance..
<onlylove> i think you
<roylez> adam8157: 敢不敢说中文？
<gebjgd> 又变英文频道了？
<onlylove> i think wicd may be better
<gebjgd> roylez: 他不敢
<onlylove> but you'd better use a router to dial
<gebjgd> onlylove: wicd比networkmanager差远了 功能不是一个等级的
<hamo> roylez: 在来一次
<mayli> adam8157: anything new? or give us some screenshot of the sid, considering change my desktop to xfce
<roylez> hamo: ...
<adam8157> mayli: ok, will do that
<hamo> roylez: 手速太慢了...
<adam8157> hamo: dooloo
 * adam8157 hahaha
 * mayli 提问，synaptic里的软件截图是哪里来的？源里好像不包含截图的啊
<hamo> adam8157: 你又看啥了？
<adam8157> mayli: post by maintainer or user
<adam8157> hamo: "16:20 < hamo> roylez: 手速太慢了..." dooloo
<adam8157> hamo: still don't get my point?
<hamo> adam8157: 多撸？
<mayli> adam8157: hosted on launchpad or some random blog of the author??
<adam8157> hamo: hahaha
<gebjgd> adam8157: G-point?
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> roylez: ^^^^你看着办吧
<gebjgd> adam8157: 搞基？
<adam8157> mayli: hmm, no idea
<adam8157> gebjgd: the point of my sentence....
<mayli> onlylove: 我感觉xfce已经能跟gnome一拼了，lxde都快脱离轻量级的感觉，现在只有openbox还算比较轻
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如果我打开一个1G的文件 在中间修改了几个字节 然后点保存 是整个1G的文件重写么?
<adam8157> jyfl987: sure not
<onlylove> mayli: 我觉得还可以吧，我用xfce开机才200左右内存，gnome绝对不止这个数
<mayli> adam8157: xfwm4 (版本 4.8.3-1ubuntu1.1) 将被安装, what is the version in sid?
<adam8157> jyfl987: just write the blocks changed
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那修改增加了呢？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比如删掉10个字节 却增加了100个字节
<hamo> roylez: 帽子
 * hamo 我忍不了了！
<adam8157> hamo: calm down
<mayli> jyfl987: 一般的文本编辑器都会把源文件复制一遍
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> mayli: http://packages.debian.org/sid/xfce4
<Guest90845> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package xfce4 in sid
<hamo> roylez: 这你都能忍？
<mayli> onlylove: 你的xfce版本？
<adam8157> jyfl987: fs will handle that
<roylez> hamo: 我刚才都加你帽子2次，你自己没反映，你这反应速度是爬行动物级别的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有这么智能？
<onlylove> mayli: stable自带的
<adam8157> jyfl987: sure!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我觉得你是瞎掰
<adam8157> roylez: liang qi
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你才瞎掰
<jyfl987> adam8157: fs的api根本就不能一下子拿到所有内容 他哪里知道你哪个地方改了 哪个没改
<mayli> onlylove: 你用的是debian?
<adam8157> jyfl987: linux and all filesystem can go to hell if they can't handle that
<onlylove> mayli: 咋了……我用basesystem装的
<mayli> jyfl987: 文本编辑和二进制编辑是不一样的
<onlylove> mayli: 用的xfce资源管理器看的
<mayli> jyfl987: 二进制编辑一般都是用seek然后修改保存，文本编辑一般都是保存时重写一遍文件
<onlylove> mayli: 如果用free看的话，肯定会多，大约400多吧，但是那个是加上cache的，不是实际使用的
<mayli> onlylove: http://www.phoronix.com/data/img/results/linux_desktop_vitals/2.png 差别不是很大
<Guest90845> 新 启动和引导 • xp下硬盘安装ubuntu12.04后如何引导原有的xp。。求高手。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386655 xp下硬盘安装ubuntu12.04后如何引导原有的xp。。求高手。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 619044533 — 2012-09-10 16:34
<jyfl987> adam8157: mayli 我说的就是文本编辑吗
 * adam8157 Just tired to switch input method when talking to a foreign coworker
<adam8157> jyfl987: 都会只写脏页的
<gebjgd> pps有画皮2了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想了解他fs如何知道哪个是脏页
<adam8157> jyfl987: 内核 的 写时复制机制吧
<jyfl987> microcai: 你出来跟 adam8157 说 你们两个意见不一样 我不知道听谁的
<hamo> jyfl987: 脏页有个标志...dirty
<hamo> jyfl987: 找这个标志就可以了...
<jyfl987> hamo: 他如何知道你那1G文件修改了拿些呢？ 难道他自己再对比一遍？
<adam8157> mayli: jyfl987 看编辑器的实现了, 遇到个巨傻的编辑器也没办法, 你直接操作当然没问题
 * adam8157 afk
<jyfl987> 我就想知道如何搞 我现在也有个需求要这么搞么 想借鉴下思路来着
<mayli> jyfl987: 处理文本还是二进制？
<mayli> jyfl987: 定长修改还是不定长的增删？
<jyfl987> 2进制 不定长
<mayli> jyfl987: AFAIK，在fs上还没有提供对文件的不定长插入，所以目前流行的编辑器都是通过复制做到的…
<mayli> jyfl987: dirty的那个只能处理定长情况…
<mayli> jyfl987: 如果想做类似aaaa->aaBaa这样的操作，除了复制重写一遍，AFAIK，只有去hakc fs的index和block
<jyfl987> mayli: 所以嘛
<jyfl987> mayli: 我倒是想到个思路 得编辑器自己搞
<jyfl987> mayli: 就是编辑器找到diff的部分对应的block 然后给他修改了 就像链表一样 2变3倒是问题不大
<sjd_zeus> ....
<mayli> jyfl987: 这就需要hack fs的索引和块了
<jyfl987> mayli: 是
<mayli> jyfl987: 这显然就不是个文本编辑器了……这个是文件系统编辑器
<jyfl987> mayli: 错 是emacs
 * jyfl987 emacs要把地球管起来 -- 毛主席
<mayli> jyfl987: 还有一个方案，自己实现个fs，这样就不用去hack一个很复杂的工业级产品，只需要把部分系统调用封装好就可以
<jyfl987> mayli: 我是要弄个key value storage的方案
<jyfl987> key对应的value要动态变
<jyfl987> 尤其是追加
<mayli> jyfl987: ……这明显就不是文本编辑器的范畴了……
<jyfl987> mayli: 只是来求思路么
<mayli> jyfl987: 追加写新文件就可以啊，然后逻辑上认定这一陀文件算是一个文件不久可以了么
<mayli> jyfl987: 这样连hack文件系统都不需要了
<wolftankk> 尼玛 今天在服务器上装个debian 装了大半天...
 * lainme 50分钟的课讲了不到30分钟
 * lainme 我这是要死啊
<mayli> lainme: 20分钟提前下课去吃饭
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 剩下时间答疑，让下面的challenge你
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 第一堂啊，教授还没上课呢。我就是去给复习下，就点数学符号，没啥好问啊
<onlylove> 谁家的服务器
<onlylove> 有什么问题了
<onlylove> wolftankk: 什么品牌，有什么问题
<wolftankk> onlylove 非常老的服务器...
<wolftankk> 装起来真心痛苦
<roylez> lainme: 我以前带实验，第一次讲了15分钟，后来越讲越长
<onlylove> wolftankk: 内存多大的……老服务器不应该有驱动问题
<mayli> wolftankk: 关掉DMA，用PRG的方式操作磁盘，就是这种感觉
<wolftankk> 驱动没问题… 就是安装速度慢...
 * hamo 尼玛，过个中秋公司就发100块钱礼品券...
<roylez> hamo: 月饼+120礼券
<roylez> hamo: 你真贪心
<hamo> roylez: 我们就100
<lainme> roylez: 团购了4个月饼
<hamo> roylez: 还没月饼...
 * hamo 求去十八摸！
<jeepkid> ...
<roylez> lainme: 美心？
<lainme> roylez: 恩
<roylez> lainme: 冰皮的咯
<roylez> lainme: 月饼就冰皮的还是健康的
<lainme> roylez: 是啊
<roylez> lainme: 双黄莲蓉也不是好东西
<hamo> roylez: 嘛叫冰皮的？
<micheal2> 中秋还两个星期才到啊
<hamo> roylez: 吃个月饼都这么gaoji
<lainme> roylez: 这倒是不知道。觉得冰皮的好吃……
<roylez> lainme: 有钱妹子呢
<roylez> lainme: 我就到毕业那一年才吃了一次
<mayli> roylez: 冰皮=脆皮=冰棍？
<lainme> roylez: 是你太省了
<roylez> mayli: 不是脆的
<imadper> hamo: 屁都没发...
<roylez> mayli: 冰冻夹心糯米团子
<hamo> imadper: 建议跟老大抱怨！
<hamo> roylez: 求解啥是冰皮！
<roylez> hamo: 17:09 <       roylez > mayli: 冰冻夹心糯米团子
<imadper> hamo: 老大是谁? 别跟我说是caiqian
<jyfl987> roylez: 18摸在杭州有分舵么？
 * mayli 我去吃饭去了，顺便吃个冰皮雪糕
<hamo> imadper: caiqian是你二级老大，一级是 casper，然后是yshao
<hamo> imadper: 去subway找yshao
<roylez> jyfl987: 全地球都有
<hamo> roylez: 求去十八摸家乡分舵！
 * roylez 下班
<adam8157> hamo: 节操啊
<hamo> adam8157: 乃们发啥啦？
<adam8157> hamo: 啥也没发
<hamo> adam8157: 去找yshao!
<jyfl987> roylez: 忽悠把 黄山有分舵么 有的话我想讨个职位
<hamo> adam8157: 色大象估计刚来不认得他
<imadper> hamo: yshao很gaoji的bus?
<imadper> hamo: 看见就不喜欢他
<hamo> imadper: 为啥？不帅？
<huntxu> imadper: 如此大不敬
 * imadper 上次把前台说哭的就是他吧....
<hamo> huntxu: 胡子胡子...
<imadper> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔...
<hamo> imadper: 他居然把sarah说哭了？
<imadper> huntxu: 给糊涂徐叔请安.
 * hamo 心中的正义感..
<imadper> hamo: 目击
<huntxu> hamo: sarah长得怎么样
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<hamo> huntxu: 你个有妹纸的人...打听那么多干吗...
<imadper> huntxu: hamo 点击人家几个月了...
<imadper> s/点击/惦记/
<huntxu> hamo: 外遇是很普遍的事情
<hamo> roylez: 懒席...又不干活..
<adam8157> hamo: 应该不会是yshao吧
<Guest90845> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求intel wireless-N 2230无线网卡驱动for ubuntu 10.04 64位 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386657 大婶阿，我笔记本的ubuntu10.04 64位系统怎么就上不了网阿？ifconfig就只显示本地循环，没别的了。求解释阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 abner.liu — 2012-09-10 17:15
<hamo> adam8157: 我觉得也不是...因为貌似yshao很少管事情...
<adam8157> hamo: .
<LOL_> .
<jeepkid> ^_^，哈哈，月饼加四张电影票...
<Guest90845> 新 窗口管理器 • LXDE 窗口管理器更换？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386659 LXDE，现在的窗口管理器是openbox,想换metacity? 见如下： ================================ /etc/xdg/lxsession/lubuntu/desktop.conf中 ---------------- 原始文件： [Session] window_manager=openbox-lxde 按照即有思路改为如下： [Session] window_man …
<dwjie> send est /etc/rc.local
<dwjie> X11vnc 好用么？
<dwjie> ...
 * stardiviner 用Arch的站出来啦!!! AUR Helper 哪个比较好? 我现在用 的是Yaourt .
<panda-z> stardiviner: welcome to #archlinux-cn
<stardiviner> panda-z: 那个频道里没多少人啊, 这里倒是有很多archer
<panda-z> stardiviner: 还有人藏在xmpp那边，你看不到
<mayli> stardiviner: 这里是整个irc中国人最多的地方了吧
<stardiviner> mayli: 是啊
<stardiviner> mayli: 不知道为啥就是这个频道人多, 估计水多吧
<mayli> stardiviner: 因为历史悠久+官方宣传
<stardiviner> mayli: 我一开始是接触了红联的频道, 现在都不记得那个频道的名字了, 不过我现在也很少上来了, 大多时候是挂机
<mayli> stardiviner: 红联=?
<stardiviner> mayli: 因为一开始是图书馆找的书, 那里只有一本安装redhat的书....
<stardiviner> mayli: 一个很旧的linux社区
<stardiviner> mayli: 现在应该还在吧
<Guest90845> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu12.04下安装配置fcitx4.2.5输入法，解决启动后中文无法输入 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386663 小白第一次发文，高手请轻喷。 话说自己本本安装好12.04,遇到一大难的中文输入问题，一顿搜索，最终还是选择了fcitx输入法。配合谷歌云输入，到也落得 …
<lainme> stardiviner: yaourt就好
<stardiviner> lainme: good
<stardiviner> fedora17 换包管理器了? 我在linuxtoy上看到怎么是pkcon? 不是rpm么?
<onlylove> 红联啊……linux110网站这个，irc不清楚
<archl> 到家了
<archl> roylez:  乐乐席子
<stardiviner> onlylove: 是啊, 就是linux110,
<archl> stardiviner: 。
<archl> stardiviner: 晚上好。
<archl> onlylove: 活跃了
<stardiviner> onlylove: 俺当初小白的时候, 觉得那个网站的东西还不错, 所以呆过一段时间, 后来就到了ubuntu, 结果没待多少时间, 接触了一些大牛的文章后就不再混社区了, 大多都是一个人自己玩电脑了.
<stardiviner> archl: hi,
<microcai> jyfl987:  optimus 显卡搞定了
<stardiviner> archl: 吃饭了没?
<archl> stardiviner: 完毕
<stardiviner> archl: copy
<stardiviner> archl: 你会画流程图么?
<archl> stardiviner:  看他 http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5d90e82f0101atzr.html
<Guest90845> archl,啥网址y 对博士学位说永别_王垠_新浪博客
<archl> stardiviner:  不会
<archl> stardiviner:  没有用到的地方，自然不会啊。
<archl> stardiviner: 我又不会程式设计
<stardiviner> archl: 是画图用的
<archl> stardiviner:  流程图是一种 diagram 。看起来不算
<archl> stardiviner: 对不理解的东西怎么画。
<stardiviner> archl: 嗯,
<ltscn> 请问一下，linux有没有什么比较好用的词典软件？
<onlylove> 感觉王垠现在……反正他以后的日子不会太好过
<ltscn> 别的都没要求，就是要能取词方便点
<ltscn> 王教主又退学了啊
<dwjie> Guest90845,  hi
<onlylove> 词典……好像就知道stardict和goldendict
<archl> 炒了google鱿鱼的王垠真的是想要当学者的人。
<dwjie> Guest90845,  不错啊， 你写的帖子。。
<archl> pityonline: p姐
<ltscn> onlylove, 哦，谢谢，找了一下，打算用这个了～https://github.com/justzx2011/openyoudao
<onlylove> 他想当学者，可是这社会不一定需要啊
<onlylove> 我倒是希望他自己能搞点东西出来
<hamo> archl: 罗姐你到家啦...
<liuser> 各路英雄， 我遇到一个宇宙难题。  我昨天下载了一个什么MAC的Macbuntu  昨天还好使的，一重启就找不到了，不到了，到了。。
<Guest90845> 新 初学者园地 • pidgin安装不上 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386667 升级了12.04,发现没有了pidgin. 安装pidgin出现下面的错误： 下列软件包未满足的依赖关系： pidgin: Depends: perlapi-5.14.2 但是它是虚拟软件包 看了一下perlapi-5.14.2是个虚拟包，不知道如何解决该问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<lainme> Guest90845: 改名了啊
<archl> hamo:  到了
<archl> lainme: 。。。
<archl> lainme: 也去 dooloo.info 发个，好奇你会发什么东西
<liuser> 。。
<hamo> roylez: 基尾席
<roylez_> hamo: .
<roylez_> hamo: 我已经决定换手机鸟
<hamo> roylez_: iphone?壕..
<roylez_> hamo: 又是接近2000大洋没了
<hamo> roylez_: N9快递过来...
<hamo> roylez_: 你不会下班去看手机了吧？
<roylez_> hamo: 2000我就出了
<roylez_> hamo: 饭前要锻炼洗澡
<hamo> roylez_: 沐浴更衣再吃饭...安逸...
<roylez_> hamo: 锻炼懂么
<hamo> roylez_: 不懂...不动很久了...
<roylez_> hamo: 俯卧撑120个，比利腹肌3级一次
<stardiviner> roylez: 想不到主席还是去锻炼的人啊
<roylez_> stardiviner: 在租住房锻炼，不出去
<roylez_> stardiviner: 健身房去不起
<stardiviner> roylez: 直接野外爬树, 锻炼身体各个部位, 或者游泳, 段来你身体所有肌肉和经脉, 也锻炼心脏和呼吸系统
<roylez_> stardiviner: 爬树？果断被城管拿杆子敲下来
<stardiviner> roylez_: 幸好我们乡下没城管, 我就偶尔去山上爬树, 坐在上面向下面眺望
<onlylove_> 我发现这网卡好像快坏掉了
<onlylove_> 游泳，哪里有条件啊
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕，有人夸你会养生呢
<adam8157> eexpress: ä½ ?
<hamo> eexpress: 神怎么不穿马甲了？
<adam8157> hamo: 谁
<hamo> adam8157: stardiviner 说游泳锻炼全身鸡肉
<stardiviner> hamo: 是滴
<Guest90845> 新 系统安装和升级 • (继续)mysql deb包 ubuntu下安装配置出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386669 上次的错误依照各位的帮助，安装了libaio-dev_0.3.106，libaio1_0.3.106两个包（libaio-dev依赖libaio1，无网真是麻烦）。执行service mysql start错误依旧，但是查看err。各位再帮得看看 120910 19:16:36 mysql …
<zlei> 问个剪贴板的事，怎么我的剪贴板中键和C-V粘出来的不一样啊
<roylez_> zlei: Linux的剪贴板不止一个
<roylez_> zlei: 你装个 xsel 之类的软件， man xsel 就会看到有说不同的剪贴板
<adam8157> roylez_: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61ceea58gw1dwqpknnq48j.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: 在澳大利亚遇到过
<roylez_> adam8157: 我真心打算换手机了
<adam8157> roylez_: n9 快递给我
<roylez_> adam8157: 你出多少...
<roylez_> adam8157: 你说的那个手机是啥来着？
<adam8157> roylez_: 真伤感情啊 1.2
<jianghu> 问各位高手，我的vim插件安装以后，怎么不能用啊？本人用的ubuntu12.04
<adam8157> roylez_: xt535
<adam8157> roylez_: 换他干啥啊
<jianghu> 我把插件放在了/.vim/plugin文件夹里
<adam8157> roylez_: http://photo1.fanfou.com/n0/05/jz/fd_210494.gif
<roylez_> adam8157: 我要用几个软件，实在是忍不住了
<adam8157> roylez_: 学基蛙, ip5出来之后买ip4s
<damhyojung> hi all
<Guest90845> damhyojung, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<roylez_> adam8157: 基蛙那猥琐学不来
<jusss> mozilla原来是netscape的
<jusss> emacs原来是建gnu那个人写的
<adam8157> roylez_: 画皮二 果然 二
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 这个教授的中国口音好浓啊
<Pwnna> 我都听不懂o.o
<roylez_> adam8157: 废话...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你也在看
<adam8157> gebjgd: .
<gebjgd> adam8157: pps?
<roylez_> adam8157: 那么2的电影还出2，也只有你这种2才会2到去看
<adam8157> gebjgd: acfun
<gebjgd> adam8157: 直接linux pps看了
<roylez_> adam8157: 1.6收不？
<Guest90845> 新 初学者园地 • ./*.sh 属于编译吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386673 1)不管是不是，运行完之后，怎么把这个东西保存到桌面或者左侧？ 2)运行完之后，目录还是在原来的目录吗？ 文件名为phpstorm 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuser — 2012-09-10 20:47
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 收不起呢  别换了. 不跟随
<roylez_> adam8157: 让我爹去不跟随吧
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<minus273> gebjgd: aur/ppstream-linux 1.0.2-3 装这个行不？
<minus273> 还有个gmlive，号称支持ppstream
<gebjgd> minus273: 就是这个
<minus273> gebjgd: 谢谢~
<minus273> gebjgd: 前几天还在ubuntu的时候，装过一次，有那个一放就跳下一个的问题
<minus273> arch没又把
<gebjgd> minus273: 一直用arch
<minus273> gebjgd: figo.zhang在这儿混不
<gebjgd> minus273: 不认识
<minus273> gebjgd: Segmentation fault
<minus273> :(
<gebjgd> minus273: 3台机器表示没有问题
<minus273> 开始有一句"fuse: failed to exec fusermount: No such file or directory"
<minus273> 有啥问题
<minus273> 这句话有问题没
<minus273> 装个fuse试试
<minus273> 装了fuse似乎好了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://simplecd.me/search/entry/?query=data.movie.kankan.com%2Fmovie%2F66561
<Guest90845> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://simplecd.me/s . IN gettitle"]
<minus273> 老问题，过了一个马上跳下一个
<gebjgd> minus273: 我这里没这问题 3台机随便看
<minus273> :( 用了AUR上面推荐的改动，还是不行
<minus273> ダメ
<roylez_> adam8157: 2年换了4个手机了
<gebjgd> minus273: 骂人是没有用的
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋疼，非常蛋疼
<adam8157> roylez_: 壕
<gebjgd> roylez_: 有钱人
<minus273> 不是libjpeg的问题 :(
<roylez_> adam8157: 300 + 1200 + 2800
<roylez_> adam8157: 再买又是1700
<adam8157> roylez_: 要买htc?
<roylez_> adam8157: en
<minus273> PPStream似乎也木有verbose模式
<minus273> 我的柯南 :(
<ansik> debian和win系统时间不统一，在/etc/default/rcS中找不到 UTC，求助。 testing.
<gebjgd> ansik: dual boot要用localtime
<gebjgd> ansik: 笨
<ansik> ......
<ansik> 我在网上找了，说要设置utc=no，update前rcS文件里面有UTC这个选项，可现在没有了啊。
<ansik> 不知道去设置UTC 为 NO
<wzssyqa> git merge的时候，如何暴力merge，
<wzssyqa> 比如 git merge xxx bbb ，如果有冲突按照bbb 来
<ansik> gebjgd: 求解!
<gebjgd> ansik: 不用debian 不知道
<ansik> - -
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 老实 mergetools 吧
<lainme> ansik: 也可以改windows https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Time#UTC_in_Windows
<ansik> lainme: 这个太麻烦了吧。
<eexpress> wzssyqa: 还不如cp下冲突的，然后回退，再搞。
<eexpress> roylez_: 我的手机退你吧。
<roylez_> eexpress: 啥手机？
<eexpress> G7
<gebjgd> roylez_: eexpress 好机器
<gebjgd> roylez_: 全键盘
<roylez_> eexpress: 送我？
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你还不如攒钱买moto的droid 5
<eexpress> 啥。。键盘。
<roylez_> gebjgd: 不要
<eexpress> roylez_: 可以啊。
<adam8157> roylez_: N9快递来
<roylez_> eexpress: 送我么？
<eexpress> 你回赠点啥
<roylez_> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 肯定不能谈钱。
<eexpress> 随便嘛。
<eexpress> nnnd 今天刚刚出了7k。亏得。。
<hamo_what> roylez_: 求赠送N9
<roylez_> hamo_what: what?
<ansik> adam8157: debian 的UTC设置改到哪了？
<adam8157> ansik: /etc/default/rcS
<ansik> 没有啊，我update以后好像变了。
<ansik> 我用的testing
<hamo_what> ansik: 确实变了
<ansik> hamo_what: 知道变哪去了？
<hamo_what> ansik: 忘了...当时还改过
<gebjgd> ansik: testing那么难用的系统
<ansik> gebjgd: 稳定一点。
<gebjgd> ansik: arch更吻腚
<ansik> gebjgd: 要看人品
<gebjgd> ansik: 不用人品 看的是机品
<ansik> gebjgd: 以前用arch时感觉好快。
<gebjgd> ansik: 本来就块
<ansik> kerenl panic 也快。
<gebjgd> ansik: 我用了4年了 很少遇到过
<ansik> gebjgd: 所以说看人品么。
<gebjgd> ansik: 你自己修复就是了
<gebjgd> ansik: 多看wiki就是了
<ansik> gebjgd: 每次升级前要先逛论坛，看官网。
<gebjgd> ansik: 预订就好了 packer只要别-f就没问题
<yuanchao> asdf
<MeaCu1pa> 尼玛
<adam8157> ansik: 找到了么
<MeaCu1pa> 小日本不给胡温混过去的机会啊...
<hamo_what> MeaCu1pa: 要打了？
<MeaCu1pa> hamo_what: 打毛，胡温哪有那个胆
<MeaCu1pa> hamo_what: 无非就是煽动国内shit youth 打砸抢然后出来哈哈
<gebjgd> 兲朝没戏 完全打不过
<hamo_what> MeaCu1pa: 不是线都划出来了？难道是挖个坑等习太子添？
<MeaCu1pa> 对手可是打过两次世界大战，100多年前就灭掉过我们的日本海军
<adam8157> ansik: man rcs, check the note
<MeaCu1pa> 100多年前灭掉我们的时候我们还是全德系装备
<MeaCu1pa> 现在..
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: 闲杂是全山寨系
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: 物美价廉
<hamo_what> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac414495
<eexpress> MeaCu1pa: 闲?
<Guest90845> hamo_what,啥网址y 今晚刚弄死他 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo_what> adam8157: 哥已然摇了10分钟了...
<eexpress> 开战去
 * hamo_what 拜原装神！
<eexpress> hamo_what: 你的mbp丢了？mba
<hamo_what> eexpress: 从未有过...
<eexpress> 。。。草。之前nick一直带着。。。干嘛
<hamo_what> eexpress: 那不是在求么...
<MeaCu1pa> ee...
<gebjgd> hamo_what: 你太堕落了
<adam8157> ansik: 总之 现在在这里: /etc/adjtime
<gebjgd> hamo_what: 求mbp
<ansik> adam8157: 嗯，刚在man里看到，谢谢。:)
 * tryit 貌似邮件列表比QQ群务实啊
<adam8157> ansik: np
<gebjgd> tryit: 也未必
 * MeaCu1pa 要看人
 * MeaCu1pa 坚决水掉途经的一切
<ansik> adam8157: 文件里就三行，不知道怎么改。也没个提示。- -||
<adam8157> ansik: UTC or LOCAL
<ansik> adam8157: 哦，明白了。 ：）
 * pityonline 今天下午开着电脑就出去了，晚上回来结果中途停电了，电脑也没电了
<gebjgd> ansik: adam8157 debian不是有docu么
<gebjgd> ansik: adam8157 用的着每次来这里问么
<adam8157> gebjgd: docu?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 文档
<gebjgd> adam8157: wiki
 * adam8157 afk
<cfy> \rs: 在?
<ljf> 我现在无法登录ubuntu中文论坛，输入用户名和密码并确认之后还会跳转到登陆界面，一直循环。何故？
<hamo_what> ljf: 清空cookie
<ljf> hamo_what, hamo_what
<ljf> 我试试
<ljf> hamo_what, 搞定，感谢！
 * hamo_what github居然挂了...
<pityonline> hamo_what: 挂过多次了吧
<hamo_what> pityonline: 不知道...以前都是我用的时候没挂...这次居然在我用的时候挂了
<pityonline> hamo_what: 其实真的挂过多次了，哈哈
<MeaCu1pa> launchpad, dropbox 安逸
<widon> 编代码，virtualbox比vmware慢很多啊
<widon> 怎么搞
<gebjgd> widon: 不用 直接裸机上系统
<MeaCu1pa> vmware要钱吧
<widon> gebjgd, 在公司用啊
<widon> gebjgd, 我的电脑已经裸了
<gebjgd> widon: 我们都是mingw 过去
<widon> MeaCu1pa, 都是盗版啊，操作系统都是盗版
<MeaCu1pa> widon: 擦，那就没得说了
<widon> gebjgd, 不能用mingw..
<gebjgd> widon: 怎么不能用
<widon> gebjgd, 没编译器啊
<gebjgd> widon: gcc啊
<widon> gebjgd, 交叉的
<widon> gebjgd, 别个公司提供的
<gebjgd> widon: 你们公司都做跨平台的了 还没钱买个win？
<widon> 我是想如果virtualbox设置一下就和vmware一样快就行了。。。
<widon> 又让我失望了
<widon> gebjgd, 嵌入式嘛，跨什么平台
<gebjgd> widon: 兲朝的小公司 有一个算一个 没钱就别用win
<gebjgd> widon: linux够了
<gebjgd> widon: 直接全linux平台
<widon> gebjgd, 什么哦，都是盗版，几个雍正版的。
<gebjgd> widon: 大公司用正版
<widon> gebjgd, 说虚拟机，扯远了
<gebjgd> widon: 不用虚拟机
<gebjgd> widon: 开cpu
<gebjgd> widon: 要买好的cpu
<widon> gebjgd, 电脑06还是07年的，没钱换新的
<gebjgd> widon: 公司的电脑？
<widon> gebjgd, 就是在公司用啊
<gebjgd> widon: 直接上linux不就行了
<widon> gebjgd, 公司的电脑啊，大哥，你太天真了
<gebjgd> widon: 那就辞职
<widon> gebjgd, 哎，我倒是想，没人要我
<gebjgd> widon: 那就没辙了 自己长本事吧 跳槽
<Router2> gebjgd 我就见过一个公司没有WIN的系统，基本全LINUX或MAC，连HR都是，还双屏，发行版是debian
<widon> gebjgd, 有多少公司装linux裸机的
<gebjgd> Router2: 我们公司一开始就是全是linux
<gebjgd> widon: 多了
<widon> google嘛
<gebjgd> widon: 国内红旗汉化组也都是linux
<widon> google，70多的mac，剩下的差不多是linux
<widon> gebjgd, 这种公司也是少部分
<gebjgd> widon: 少部分不是没有
<gebjgd> widon: 用linux的本来就是少数
<widon> gebjgd, 做嵌入式，开虚拟机可不是少数
<Guest90845> 新 初学者园地 • 当共享失效时，如何强行 umount 呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386689 客户机 Ubuntu Desktop ，由于经常使用一个 Windows 共享，所以把他写到 fstab 中，如下: \\192.168.1.xxx\f$/dev/shm/share-fcifsnoauto,noexec,ro,user,username=Administrator,password=******00 使用时，去 mkdir /dev/shm/share-f  …
<adam8157> roylez_: dooloo重口视频太少, 不幸福
 * tryit 唉，又是一天……
<lainme> adam8157: acfun 挖掘去
<gebjgd> tryit: 不是一天是什么
<gebjgd> tryit: 人的一天一天就是这么过来的
<tryit> gebjgd, 看了一整天的gtk.
<alvin_rxg> 用 wxwidgets 也不要 gtk... 當然 qt 更好
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 买了个华为 u8825d
<adam8157> roylez_: 这么便宜... 太掉价了壕
<roylez_> adam8157: 必须的，我的身法是无价的
<roylez_> adam8157: 身份
<gebjgd> roylez_: 没键盘
<jusss> .
<jusss> http://www.csdn.net/article/2010-04-22/218054
<Guest90845> jusss ⇪ ti: 【趣闻】Google不让Unix之父提交代码-CSDN.NET
<loaic> 网络连接的面板没了怎么办  ubuntu 12.04  unity
<jusss> nm-applet
<alvin_rxg> 尝 == 嘗    尝尝 == 嚐嚐    =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你一般在哪里配眼镜？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: “一般” 是想說我有很多很多眼鏡嗎？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的眼镜现在用的是国内配的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我是 fielmann 配的。現在想想，太貴了那邊。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 多少钱？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你可以了 我的眼镜还是6年前回国的时候配的呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 鏡架 70左右， 玻璃兩塊，每塊(40+10)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 便宜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 玻璃的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是树脂的？
<alvin_rxg> 花了170左右。但我覺得別的店可以再稍微便宜點
<alvin_rxg> 樹脂
<alvin_rxg> 倆都是完全透明的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的一个镜片就是120多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天去测的
<alvin_rxg> 120 一塊玻璃……
<alvin_rxg> 啥玻璃啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道 反正啥都有了 他说
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最好的那种
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我以前一个同学2年前配一个眼镜还250欧元呢
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧？ 我那邊 fielmann 那說 玻璃 40塊，一層防護 10塊，第二層好的防護 25塊。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不知道fielmann的好处就是便宜么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: fielmann是最便宜的
<alvin_rxg> ~_~ 好吧…
<alvin_rxg> 主要是買了眼鏡後，發現別的店裏有其他優惠。。
<cleamoon> 又忧郁了...是买tablet好还是netbook好呀？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 買了再說。不喜歡就 ebay 上賣了。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...哪有那么多钱
<alvin_rxg> 別說瑞士的 ebay 上二手的全是賤賣的就行了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你看电脑的时候也带着眼镜？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是不戴着？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不戴。看遠距離的戴。出門戴。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和我的一样
<alvin_rxg> 反正不在家就戴
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的右眼深了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ebay上又不是新的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 看你干么用了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 哦，我是說你買個新的。用幾天不滿意的話，再 ebay 上高價賣掉
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 现在不是有thinkpad的小本子么
<gebjgd> cleamoon:  300欧 我觉得不挫
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 卖不了多少钱...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 看书，编程，玩游戏
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 台式机
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧？ 德國東西只要是 gebraucht wie neu 的都能賣個接近原價的價格
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那你就 ebay.de 上賣唄。別去那 ebay.ch 了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...方便的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 现在觉得netbook的性价比比tablet高
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 但估计tablet方便
<gebjgd> cleamoon: thinkpad 小本
<gebjgd> cleamoon: tablet如何方便？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, tablet也许方便...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: netbook的话我可以把我的卖给你
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 低价的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 什么本？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: tablet我也能低价卖给你
<gebjgd> cleamoon: asus x101h
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...你打算隐居吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 机器太多了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, tablet是什么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 冬天幫我帶個 kindle 哦
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你不需要好的电池吗...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德国的不是一样么
<alvin_rxg> 便宜點…
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 什么好的电池 你又不是天天赶火车
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一样的价格了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我还真是天天赶火车...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Kindle, 15 cm (6 Zoll) E Ink-Display, WLAN, Schwarz von Amazon (12. September 2012)  EUR 79,00
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 显然上网本
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 上网本看书方便吗？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 就是拿着看
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你用过上网本看书吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我不看书
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...你牛
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你刚才说哪个netbook比较好？
<Guest90845>  06:19
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-11
 * Guest10100 3.0.0-24-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 24 15:36:59 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<sjd_zeus> 早上好
<tashoutang> 早上好
<cherrot> archl: 早 :D
<archl> cherrot:  早
<archl> mupdf 额
<archl> porco: pocoyo
<archl> 认错两人了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 酷胖~
<imadper> roylez: 早, 主席
<tashoutang> 請教 新人應從何處入手 ? 有無免費的電子書籍或閱讀的資源? 設備方面及軟體方面該取用哪些?多謝
<Guest25489> 新 Vim和Emacs • 【请教】vim里面的缩进线设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386704 请教大神 按照网上的说法设置用|表示tab缩进 set list ser listchars=tab:\|\ tab变成了|\\\\\\\ 怎么样让tab后面的斜线消失呢？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 draic — 2012-09-11 8:59
<imadper> tashoutang: 台湾人?
<imadper> Guest25489: 你名字呢?
<tashoutang> 住在台灣的外省二點五代
<tashoutang> 這個身分認同已經夠麻煩了 所以不必管這個
<imadper> tashoutang: 你要入手啥?
<imadper> tashoutang: 电子书很多,  你看看这里, 有没有你需要的   http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-programming-books/
<Guest25489> imadper ⇪ ti: ebook - List of freely available programming books - Stack Overflow
<tashoutang> 首先 我架站 用的是windows/ xoops<PHP語言的架站模組化架構>
<tashoutang> 網友建議不要用這個
<tashoutang> 建議我用ruby學學C
<imadper> tashoutang: 恩, 这个建议很好.
<tashoutang> 用linux去架
<imadper> tashoutang: 所以你是需要ruby/c/linux基础  这三方面的电子书是嘛?
<tashoutang> 是否拿一部舊電腦  重新格式化之後 再...?imadper 看起來是的
<tashoutang> 然後怎麼實做?
<imadper> tashoutang: 可以, 重新格式化, 然后安装linux.
<imadper> tashoutang: 要做这一步, 你需要下载一个linux的安装镜像, 并且刻录到cd上面.
<tashoutang> 嗯 請教 linux目前免費的 受大家歡迎的版本是?
<tashoutang> OK
<imadper> tashoutang: 没有啥统一的结果, 我用arch, 新人也可以用ubuntu, 因为资料比较多, 用的人也多
<tashoutang> OK
<tashoutang> 多謝您了 先去用功 再來打攪
<tashoutang> :)
<ansik> imadper: emacs识别不出文件格式时无法用tab键，有没有这情况？
<imadper> tashoutang: np
<imadper> ansik: M-i
<imadper> ansik: M-i识别吗?
<imadper> tashoutang: 顺便说下, 如果你只是做网站, 那么c学不学意义不是很大.    :)
<ansik> 比如你刚开emacs时，在scratch下就无法用tab键．
<imadper> tashoutang: ruby是个很好的选择.
<imadper> ansik: ......  M-i识别码?
<ansik> imadper: 识别．
<sjd_zeus> python也不错
<imadper> ansik: 我的tab早就被我改成别的快捷键了... 从来没用它插入过tab, 我都是用M-i
<imadper> sjd_zeus: python不灵活
<sjd_zeus> imadper google是用python的吧
<tashoutang> :)
<imadper> sjd_zeus: google用很多. c/c++/java/python/go
<sjd_zeus> 我在开始学习perl
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 高手! 膜拜!
<imadper> ansik: 你 C-h k TAB  看看你现在的tab是什么作用的
<sjd_zeus> imadper 切，perl用来管理数据库方便而已，就学了
<imadper> sjd_zeus: perl用来做好多东西都方便
<ansik> imadper: 用来缩进用的．
<imadper> ansik: 他怎么写的?
<imadper> ansik: 贴出来那个函数名
<Guest25489> 新 Wine及其分支 • 大家 好，第一次来问个小问题，关于wine安装dreamweaver问题，急~~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386706 大家 好，第一次来问个小问题，关于wine安装dreamweaver问题， 我安装了多次，在ubuntu 的 wine1.4安装dreamweaver8 能顺利完成安装，但是到了启动的时候 就不行了，一 …
<ansik> imadper: indent.el
<imadper> ....... 函数名.....
<imadper> ansik: 你给tab绑定成  (tab-to-tab-stop) 就是你想要的结果了
<ansik> imadper: 情况是这样的，一般情况下，如果打开一个python文件，或perl文件，没什么问题，如果打开的文件没有缀，判断不出文件类型的时候，按tab键就没反应，不能缩进．我在想是不是哪里需要设置一下．
<ansik> imadper: 但用你说的M-i却可以缩进．
<imadper> ansik: 显然, scratch是lisp-mode
<imadper> ansik: 你可以加一个lisp-mode-hook, lambda就行, 绑定tab到(tab-to-tab-stop). 别的模式也类似... 只要在你想用tab来缩进的地方, 就绑定这个函数
<ansik> imadper: 哦，知道了．
<imadper> Guest25489: kk, 你名字呢?
<cherrot> imadper: kk试图改名 [ub]来着
<mao> hi ,硬盘大小的sector唯一吗
<imadper> cherrot: 着你都知道~
<cherrot> imadper: 来的比你早一点点就目睹了。。
<imadper> cherrot: momo
<cherrot> imadper: ..
<Guest25489> 新 初学者园地 • 如何禁止系统记录文件使用记录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386712 系统版本：ubuntu 12.04 网上说有如下办法： 打开主文件夹，也就是在／home／user／ 目录下面。点查看－－显示隐藏文件，然后找到这个文件：.recently-used.xbel 。 直接删掉。删掉之后就建立一个空文 …
<warrior_> 请问大家从哪里下载libgnome32的以前老版本？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你搞显卡做什么
<microcai> jyfl987: 找错人了吧
<mayli> mao: no
<yandong> 一直在做与虚拟化相关的工作，却对虚拟化缺乏整体的认识，各位有木有相关的文档或者书籍好推荐啊
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕...下雨还去上班啊...
<adam8157> mayli: http://imagebin.org/227960  the screenshot
<mayli> adam8157: en
<huntxu> hamo_aha: aha你妹
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 胡子胡子...
<adam8157> hamo_aha: I still need to save the world when it's raining
<huntxu> adam8157: 中间那坨是耙耙
<hamo_aha> adam8157: Save those girls who do not take umbrellas?
<mayli> adam8157: cpu不支持vt的路过，你现在的桌面环境是？
<adam8157> mayli: awesome
<Guest25489> 新 初学者园地 • mplayer在tty下播放视频有声音无图像。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386717 RT。 我的dv6用的是radeon6700m 在tty下输入mplayer -vo xv [path] 或者fbdev\dga等均出现有声音无图像的情况，而如果使用caca则是用asc2码输出“图像”。 求大神帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 noger — 20 …
<adam8157> hamo_aha: =,=
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<hamo_aha> adam8157: xfce还依旧是丑到爆啊！
<mayli> adam8157: 对瓦片没有自信的路过，右下角的资源显示和托盘很简洁
<adam8157> hamo_aha: yes...
<adam8157> mayli: my style :)
<hamo_aha> adam8157: mayli是你的style?
<huntxu> mayli: 资源显示就免了
<adam8157> hamo_aha: gun
<mayli> 话说，这世界还真有把瓦片wm当作日用品的人啊
<adam8157> mayli: I am...
<huntxu> mayli: me too...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: huntxu 乃们都gaoji
 * adam8157 actually debian still install Gnome 3 as the default desktop env in testing
 * hamo_aha Gnome3 is GREAT!
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 快写嘟噜去
<adam8157> hamo_aha: you have no "holiday f**k"
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 不然我报告乐乐
<hamo_aha> adam8157: fxxking defense...
<mayli> 闲逛时发现了这个：也是awesome？ http://imagebin.org/227920
 * adam8157 the xfce change in tasksel was not merged into debian installer...
<hamo_aha> huntxu: 谁怕他...
<hamo_aha> mayli: 是为了给我们看妹纸？
<huntxu> mayli: 類似，比較不好確定
<adam8157> mayli: NSFW....
<imadper> adam8157: 我遇到一个奇怪的事情
<hamo_aha> imadper: 你觉得蛋蛋喜欢上你了？
<huntxu> hamo_aha: 我截圖了
<imadper> hamo_aha: 别吃醋, 没那事儿!
<hamo_aha> imadper: 吃你妹的醋！
 * adam8157 huh?
<mayli> huntxu: hamo_aha adam8157 这个桌面的上下面板很酷，不知道怎么实现的，term+字体也很酷，不过估计换做中文就逊毙了
 * hamo_aha 嚓..这破集群太TM慢了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 力量
<imadper> \rs: Please ignore my mail.
<imadper> There's nothing wrong with your time-sheet.
<imadper> \rs: 错了...  https://www.coursera.org/course/proglang
<Guest25489> imadper,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<mayli> 写一个脚本来随机看imagebin上的图，当作屏保，很有趣
 * imadper 渣剪贴板!!!
<Guest25489> 新 服务器基础应用 • iptables问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386720 系统是ubuntu12.04，我以前在网上复制的iptables规则，现在ping新浪能解析，但是包100%丢失。 现在是sudo iptables -F不行，killall iptables找不到进程。 /etc/rc.d/init.d/iptables stop 找不到文件。 还有就是sevices iptables stop找不到 …
<cherrot> imadper: DE是什么意思？
<imadper> cherrot: 桌面环境
<cherrot> imadper: 职位呢？
<imadper> cherrot: 职位? 给个上下文.
<cherrot> imadper: QA QE DE
<imadper> cherrot: 我擦, 问牛蛋蛋吧... 我不懂, 我diji... 他gaoji
<piggybox> development engineer? 瞎猜的
<cherrot> imadper: piggybox 可能就是Designated Engineer或Development Engineer 了，第一次看到我是倒着念的……
<imadper> et...
<cherrot> imadper: 哦 原来那个词是et啊  怪不得你diji
 * cherrot lol
<imadper> cherrot: 没明白... 我好diji...
<imadper> cherrot: 还是你gaoji
<CyrusYzGTt> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/misc/testing/GNOME-3.5.91-LiveUSB.iso
<cherrot> imadper: 我也不知道我说的是什么  我是个纯洁的孩纸
<CyrusYzGTt> 一個是 帝基 一個是 搞基
<palomino|working> :o
<adam8157> huntxu: 才看到你的祈祷
<huntxu> adam8157: hamo都自裁了...
<jyfl987> 紫菜?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看费曼物理学讲义 他说了 距离很远的电子之间也有感应 不过很小就是了
<imadper> jyfl987: 你说的我不懂, 不过费曼那个时候, 物理发展的不多, 他老了的时候, 超对称才刚出来.
<archl> 想来世界上没有我堵不住的厕所？
<archl> lol
<archl> 需要下水道工。。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 费曼挂了多久了？好像没多久把
<jyfl987> 不过费曼提到了 较远距离的带电物体之间的吸引 并不是直接的电力作用 而是像波一样的间接的
<jyfl987> archl: 你的肛门直径大概很大
<palomino|working> ..........
<archl> jyfl987: 大概是
<palomino|working> ...................
<palomino|working> 这还有几分钟就吃饭了
<palomino|working> 你们。。。
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 我先去啦 你待会吃
<archl> palomino|working: 我在吃饭，同时在通厕所
<palomino|working> .........
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 罗杰还没拉完 你就吃饭了？
<archl> jyfl987: 什么啊。是早上的，
<archl> jyfl987: 等了5小时了，可以通了
<jyfl987> archl: 你在山东了？
<archl> jyfl987: 对
<jyfl987> archl: 在哪？
<archl> jyfl987: 潍坊
<archl> jyfl987: 来吃萝卜和青菜
<jyfl987> archl: 那你以后做啥？ 拾荒都没地方把
<archl> jyfl987: 吃萝卜和青菜
<huntxu> 破馬叔一怒之下踐踏你們
<archl> huntxu:  。。。
<archl> huntxu:  打猎去，狩吗
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那是电磁力
<adam8157> jyfl987: 强力是质子和中子间的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 先把基础的学了, 不要瞎猜哈
<archl> adam8157: 黯淡是什么专业？
<adam8157> archl: 我? 电子信息科学与技术 属于物理系 前身叫无线电物理
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 現在扯到 物理學？？
<archl> adam8157:  。。。也到红帽。。
<adam8157> archl: en...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 说的就是电磁力啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 电磁力只是四种基本作用力的一种...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我哪里说强力了 额  你先把别人话看清楚再说
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我上回跟你说的是强力
<jyfl987> adam8157: 上回我们说的是电子的好不好 难道你上回就看错了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 电磁力当然是远距的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 上回我俩争论的是短距作用, 我举例子用的是强力
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是费曼解释了下 电其实是跟波那样作用远方的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你否认有那样的短距作用
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你是学文科的?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我没注意你说强力 我一直说电子 所以以为你继续说电子
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我本来就是文科的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 波粒二象性是高二时的东西了... =,=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 无线电物理，你是不是模电高收了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个就是塞给你概念 根本不解释
<MeaCulpa> s/高收/高手
<adam8157> jyfl987: 别瞎猜, 至少我不是.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 大学基本没上课...
<mosesofmason> http://news.now.com/home/international/player?newsId=45297
<Guest25489> mosesofmason,啥网址y 習近平逾一星期未有公開露面
<jyfl987> 再说了 费曼那个解释也不是说波例二像性的问题 而是说 带电物体作用其邻近物体 然后其邻近物体又继续作用邻近物体 最后作用到远方的 这就跟水波一样的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 费曼物理学讲义的东西, 还没有超出我高二时候的认知.
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那就是波的传导嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 物理学就是要天马行空 因为本来就是逼近真理 而不是真理嘛
<jyfl987> 这些思路 国内的教材都不根你说
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这讲义太通俗, 有的地方都是猜测(用一种直观的方式
<jyfl987> 费曼还扯到能量守恒也不是正确的 只不过是为了讲授方便才用的概念
<adam8157> jyfl987: 其实波 场 量子这些东西, 只能观测, 没有确切的解释
<jyfl987> 当初我学高中物理就对能量守恒很不感冒 但是老师从不解释 就说就是这样
<jyfl987> 草 早看到费曼这解释就好了 说不定我就学理了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这些都是人类对客观现象的建模而已嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 能量守恒没人能证明吧...  一万个费曼也解释不了, 他这讲义是科普, 不能当作科学
<jyfl987> adam8157: 场 波 这些term 就好像你写代码用的接口一样 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可以这么说
<jusss> 想玩win下的游戏是装个wine还是装win ?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 黑盒的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 既然不能证明 凭什么当初说这个就是真理？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: win
 * jusss 玩win下的游戏，怎么办？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我可是被高中教师坑惨了 我一直是理科突出的 nnd
<MeaCulpa> jusss: win咯
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这是个假设, 没人说是真理, 当然, 物理老师都是二把刀
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 装win?
<MeaCulpa> jusss: win+1
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 哦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 物理这种东西, 除了大家, 都是二把刀, 说错很正常
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是物理老师出考卷啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 最终我就学文了
<MeaCulpa> 日本那么牛，是不是吃定中国储君不知所踪
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过其实文理分科也坑爹  搞大综合也好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 政治那种东西你也能忍
 * MeaCulpa 我们高中物理老师转轮子去了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 政治很容易
<jusss> MeaCulpa: xp的无线怎么解决？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 除去政治才可以大综合
<jyfl987> adam8157: 马列就那一套
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ?不明白你在说什么
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 也是wpa_supplicant?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 抵触
<jyfl987> adam8157: 政治是胡说八道的东西 反而可以随便了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ?你没用过win?
<jusss> MeaCulpa: xp能连wifi吗？
<mayli> jusss: 你好像来错频道了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: windows无线直接用...
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 膜拜你了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要考虑这个问题 物理的东西是可验证的 人文的东西不好验证
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 没用过xp的wifi，
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 他没，他连wifi都不知道...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 物理上如果告诉我一个道理 结果验证上有问题 怎么也难接受 文科的 像政治上的描述 历史现象的解释 那就五花八门了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有绝对验证的东西 "可证伪是科学的属性" - 卡尔波普尔
<Guest25489> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 已经有了ubuntu,怎么装xp ?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 嘿嘿 这个话我最近还想过 他的意思是科学要确定范围 因为你确定范围了 所以才会有范围内有效 范围外无效 所以既然有范围 当然就有可以证伪的范围外
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我国的文科，基本都是流氓论证吧，距离艺术似乎很远
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不知
<jyfl987> adam8157: 许多伪科学是无限扩大自己的范围 当然 就此来看 数学就是如此 lol
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 文科除了地理 都是扯淡 好在马列哲学指导不了地理
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是我国分得，地理显然是理科...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我们地理老师也说过 她说她那会儿地理是理科的 但是到我们了 居然变成文科了
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 地理不是真正的科学
<MeaCulpa> 话说这文，理，是学谁的分科体系，苏联？
<jusss> 网上都是先装win再装ubuntu,
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这狗屎的分科  上次我跟一个老外都不知道怎么说 只好把现象描述给他
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 不予讨论，建立在畸形教育上的一切命题都无从讨论
<jusss> 有没有先装ubuntu再装win的？
<mayli> jusss: ubuntu->win->update-grub->done
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是有些人还是可以适应 比如阿蛋还是学会了 只是坑惨了我这种人
<MeaCulpa> mayli: jusss  以前是 ubuntu->win->grub4dos->done grub2许是进化了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<archl> jyfl987:  坑死了
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 现在的grub2可以直接mbr了？还是依然是stage2?
<archl> MeaCulpa:  我越加厌世了。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 中国这是选拔精英的教育 像阿丹这种人 这样的教育他都能学到东西 很明显可以继续培养成精英 但是老外那种就是普及科学的教育 力求让大家都了解到科学 适合我这种人
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，吃，喝，干
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 必然是stage2，mbr放不下……
<archl> jyfl987: 什么啊。普及个屁科学
<archl> jyfl987:  他们喜欢这样的 http://tv.sohu.com/20120814/n350647893.shtml
<Guest25489> archl,啥网址y 《黑镜》第2集 - 高清正版在线观看 - 搜狐视频
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是，牛人，怎么捏都不扁
<archl> MeaCulpa:  吃喝垃洒
<archl> Mea
 * archl 下线了。
<MeaCulpa> 罗姐真是，还不如在袋鼠国和妹子玩玩
<jusss> MeaCulpa: mayli ，小白表示不懂呀。。。
<mayli> jusss: 1.装ubuntu，2.装win，这时候ubuntu无法引导，3.使用其他介质引导到ubutnu，执行update-grub，双系统引导
 * MeaCulpa 8年前的做法是，1. 装linux 2. 装win 3. win里面直接用ntldr load grub4dos的stage2
<jusss> mayli: 装虚拟机是不是更简单点
<mayli> jusss: yes
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 用gawk, 怎么判断一个程序的版本号是不是大于2.12-2.el6? 我已經得到这个版本号了. 不知道怎么用awk处理
<Oooops> imadper: awk启动的开销也不小的。
<imadper> Oooops: 恩, 不过是在shell script里面写, 就想先不用perl了...
<imadper> Oooops: perl直接写, 总是和shell里面调用yum命令的结果不一样. 我已經 2>&1 了, 但是有些数据还是捕获不到.
<adam8157> imadper: 有个专门做version 比对的东西
<imadper> adam8157: 有个, 那个叫啥?
<adam8157> imadper: 不记得
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 想判断得到的版本号是不是大于某一个特定的版本号.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: e16是啥
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 忽略.
<mayli> MeaCulpa: el6
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那东西忽略就行...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那是rhel6的标志
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: hmm. 我觉得这个没必要awk吧
<MeaCulpa> imadper: shell里直接搞了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: yum list libhugetlbfs 2>&1 | gawk -F " " '/libhugetlbfs/ { print $2 }' | head -n 1
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 现在只是输出$2, 就是那个版本号
<MeaCulpa> -F " "岂不多余...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 一开始出问题了, 加的, 后来没删...
<MeaCulpa> 不知道，规则是啥，2.12 > 2.11?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 2.12-3 > 2.12-2
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那就硬比咯...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我擦... 这个难度挺高的...
<MeaCulpa> 为啥...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 一行写不了了吧?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那是...写一行有点蛋疼了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 写的太长, 会不会超出tty的缓冲区?
<MeaCulpa> 但是看你的规则，-本身和.一个意义
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你的黑毛呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 是你的黑毛
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 所以你tr '-'  '.' 以后，直接就是比较小数了
<imadper> adam8157: roylez 我想起益达口香糖了...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 其实一行也行.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我擦, 比较失败.... 忘了踢掉el6了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: yum list libhugetlbfs 2>&1 | gawk -F " " '/libhugetlbfs/ { print $2 }' | head -n 1 | tr -d "-" | tr -d "[a-z]" 这样, 然后去比较数字大小... gaoji, 多谢了~
<adam8157> imadper: 0_0
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 好脏
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你的awk, head, 都是多余
 * MeaCulpa awk当cut用
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不, 不用awk的话, 就得sed + cut了
<MeaCulpa> cut+tr
<MeaCulpa> why sed
<MeaCulpa> 这世界不需要sed
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不用sed, 怎么提取出那一行...
<imadper> adam8157: ..... 卖萌...
<MeaCulpa> 你不是head么...
<MeaCulpa> grep...
<MeaCulpa> pipe党表示grep...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 擦, 我就是想说grep...
<MeaCulpa> 那还是awk吧~~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 结果给说成sed了...
<MeaCulpa> awk NR = 1 就是 地一行
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 第一个匹配行吗?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 还是input的第一行?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 算了, 我去试试去~
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 第一行，对
<MeaCulpa> 话说这个，直接shell的#*$那些东西得了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我想说, 我不会用shell....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我也不会，哈哈
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 所以你也是用perl的?~
<imadper> lol
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不用sed, 怎么去掉后面那个脑残的.el6呀?
<mayli> imadper: cut
<imadper> mayli: 那样子的话, 会去掉我想要的小数点的.
<mayli> imadper: grep el
<mayli> imadper: grep el6
<imadper> mayli: 然后呢?
<adam8157> imadper: ${var##.el6}
<imadper> adam8157: shell? gaoji...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: cut阿
<imadper> 2.12-2.el6 怎么cut? -d "." ?   MeaCulpa cc mayli
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 对阿
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 拿我前面的小数点不是也就没了吗?
<MeaCulpa> er...
<MeaCulpa> 你不是说e16无视么~~
<adam8157> imadper: 错了 是${var%.el6}
<imadper> [root@localhost ~]# echo $VAR
<imadper> 2.12-2.el6
<imadper> [root@localhost ~]# echo ${VAR##.el6}
<imadper> 2.12-2.el6
<imadper>  
<adam8157> imadper: ABS Chapter 10. Manipulating Variables
<adam8157> imadper: 错了 是${var%.el6}
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好. 我去看看去. 说真的, 你真gaoji...
<adam8157> imadper: 高你X
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 两个cut :)
<hamo_aha> roylez: 弱爆席
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 两个cut貌似很丑吧...
<adam8157> imadper: #是去前头的, %是去后头的 我先前弄反了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 既然是shell里的，就尽量shell吧
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 搞
<zhpeng> FML
<imadper> adam8157: s/搞/高/
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 除非你能尽量纯sed, 纯awk
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 肯定不行...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<MeaCulpa> imadper: cut不能从右到左数，所以有点二
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 还行, 组合一下多个工具, 总是能解决的. 就是我的方法太丑了...
<MeaCulpa> 位数都不确定的活，还是蛋蛋那样来搞吧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不确定, 因为怕她有小版本. 或者2.11-12 这样的东西出来
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 所以嘛，抛弃小脑筋，从头作
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 从头做一下试试看
<hamo_aha> roylez: calm down
<MeaCulpa> hamo_aha: R.I.P.
<zhpeng> R.I.P. 谁的啊
<roylez> hamo_aha: RIP
 * hamo_aha 蛋蛋这次afk的真是时候...
<zhpeng> Rest in Peace协议
<Guest25489> 新 初学者园地 • 真是不好意思，我又来求指导了……amuled——核心已转储 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386731 好吧，直接正题，今天没注意硬盘空间，开着电驴就走人了，结果回来一看，空间不足直接关闭了，当我清理出空间之后再启动时，直接报错： Terminated after throwing an instanc …
<roylez> huntxu: 帽子
 * hamo_aha 胡子貌似也afk了...lol
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 帽帽里也有这种活？
 * hamo_aha 天意啊！
<adam8157> roylez: 刚去给别人讲东西了
 * hamo_aha 啥情况...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: gaoji蛋蛋
<adam8157> imadper: %好使的吧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 有呀!~ 打杂嘛~
<imadper> adam8157: 好用是好用, 但是这样一来, 我就必须用shell了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那怕是shell都没那么简单的，要先确定最大位数，比如X.X.X, 要是来个X.X.X.X就麻烦
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆果真是基友
<jyfl987> .cl
<mayli> adam8157: Guest25489 是kk……
<adam8157> imadper: 一个字符一个字符的比较
<adam8157> mayli: 知道, 嫌弃他的名字
<imadper> MeaCulpa: adam8157 去掉所有的小数点, 变成xxxx, 然后变成0.xxxxx 就行了....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 是么？ 那感情简单...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过如果x是两位数, 就不好比较了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: :)
 * imadper 我了个擦!
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哈哈，没那么简单吧
 * adam8157 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 所以哦，大部分时候，现实世界要类似sort的做法，先获得所有数值
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这样你就有了最大小数点数
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 如果不是这样，真的很复杂...
<ofan> 睡醒了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 一般的软件包是x.x.x, 我不知道有没有x.x.x.x
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这就是为啥RFC要规定版本的位数
<adam8157> imadper: MeaCulpa http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4023830/bash-how-compare-two-strings-in-version-format
<adam8157> imadper: MeaCulpa sort -n -t.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，stackoverflow 万能
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我看看... cc adam8157
<hamo_no_dandan> adam8157: 这次呢？
<roylez> adam8157: 神马状况？？？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<hamo_blah> adam8157: 这次总可以了吧..
<adam8157> hamo_blah: .
 * hamo_blah momo palomino|working 
<hamo_blah> adam8157: 耽误我摸破马
<palomino|working> ........
 * adam8157 蛤蟆_巴拉 (香蕉你个巴拉
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<archl> 还是没长胖。
<archl> <63kg 。
<ofan> 10#${ver1[i] 是啥語法？
<adam8157> imadper: MeaCulpa 呃, sort有个-
<adam8157> imadper: MeaCulpa 呃, sort有个-V的option
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 这个厉害!
<ofan> 貌似我這沒-V
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: unix sort威武
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但是一定是有RFC规定了，他才能sort
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 应该有标准的
<MeaCulpa> 要是规定了位数，和每一位的最大数字，只要按位乘以10的N次方即可
<MeaCulpa> 最后加上rX, bX，减去rcX
<ofan> 有些用rc,b什麼的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: rcX是减法，其他是加法
 * cherrot 困。。。
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: ...
<ofan> 10#${ver1[i] 是啥語法？
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: 胡子...
<cherrot> huntxu: 秒杀啊。。
<happyaron> 在搞ppa的国内镜像，请大家推荐一些。
<cherrot> happyaron: getdeb 行么？
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜见阿蛋
<huntxu> happyaron: 你不用軍訓？
<happyaron> cherrot: 暂时还木有那个资源
<happyaron> huntxu: 还没开始
<huntxu> ...
<cherrot> happyaron: 也是。。太大了的确
<happyaron> huntxu: 忘记拜了，拜见胡须
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见面主席
<ofan> happyaron: 軍訓？剛大一？？
<happyaron> ofan: 拜见大风扇
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马
<happyaron> pityonline: 拜见p哥
<happyaron> ofan: 嗯
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 帽子借我用用...
<pityonline> happyaron: 茸茸下课了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还没睡觉
<happyaron> pityonline: 今天下午没课
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 happyaron 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<happyaron> gebjgd: 拜见 gebjgd
<happyaron> palomino|working: ...
<pityonline> happyaron: 大学也延续周二休半天的传统吗？
<ofan> gebjgd: 剛睡醒
<happyaron> pityonline: 不只周二休半天啊
<Oooops> 哈皮
<pityonline> happyaron: 每天到这个时间就没课了？
 * hamo_eggache 拜神！
<Oooops> 。。。
<happyaron> pityonline: 不是每天，一周三天吧
<happyaron> Oooops: 是ee真身么？
<pityonline> happyaron: 居然是这样的
<pityonline> happyaron: 我记得小时候每周六电台和电视台都休台
<pityonline> happyaron: 现在电影院周二票是半价的
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 电视一直是周二
<happyaron> pityonline: 哦。。。
<happyaron> 话说，快推荐ppa
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 我好多年不看电视了
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 你借用帽子幹什麽
<Oooops> 哈皮，你还上课啊。我以为都结婚去了。lol
<happyaron> Oooops: ...
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: 额...这个...
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: 要不你给我一个？
<adam8157> happyaron: 拜见蓉蓉 刚afk了
<ofan> hamo_eggache: 你咋現在才軍訓
<cherrot> happyaron: 还要军训啊？
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 求借个帽子...
<Oooops> happyaron: 学校可以结婚的吧
<happyaron> huntxu: lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 被你抢先一步kick
<pityonline> Oooops: 这问题……
<huntxu> adam8157: 他說要我給他一個
<Oooops> pityonline: 这基本人权
<huntxu> adam8157: 他說要我給他一個（痛快）
<adam8157> huntxu: 了结
<huntxu> happyaron: 你做証人，我是按他的要求才kick的
<happyaron> Oooops: 当然可以
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: 等等找你真人PK去
<pityonline> Oooops: 说得好！
<cherrot> hamo_eggache: 蛋疼
<Oooops> :D
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 你把整個百度拉過來也白搭
<cherrot> hamo_eggache: 你的mac air呢？
<hamo_eggache> cherrot: 从未有过...所以蛋痛了...
 * Oooops 祝福哈皮毕业前有崽崽。
 * huntxu 同祝福
 * adam8157 同祝福
 * hamo_eggache 同祝福
<happyaron> .................................
<gebjgd> happyaron: 哈皮 好久不见
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯，好久不见
 * cherrot 同祝福
 * adam8157 生个崽崽给我玩儿
<huntxu> happyaron: 深度那個，你會出現麽
<happyaron> huntxu: 那时在军训
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: 你去么帅胡？
<huntxu> happyaron: = =
<cherrot> hamo_eggache: 深度的啥？
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 應該去吧，很近啊
<hamo_eggache> cherrot: 开发者大会...
<cherrot> hamo_eggache: 哦 隐约记得有这么个东东
 * hamo_eggache = =
 * huntxu shit，手慢
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 你想干啥
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 啥也不干啊...良民this...
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 求帽帽...
<huntxu>  /ban hamo_eggache
<huntxu> adam8157: 有百度的ip列表麽
<adam8157> huntxu: 没...
<cherrot> huntxu: 我靠 V587!
<huntxu> 裝個360,大概就能看到百度的ip列表了
 * hamo_eggache 拼手速...
<Oooops> hamo_eggache: 你鸡毛都没。拼啥。拼命吧。
 * hamo_eggache momo Oooops 
<Oooops> huntxu: 动工。蛤蟆挑衅
<huntxu> Oooops: 神你這都能忍
 * hamo_eggache =,=
<Oooops> 额。他是挑衅你哦
<Oooops> oops
<palomino|working> .......
 * hamo_eggache 不跟你们玩了...
<cherrot> hamo_eggache: 都踢三脚了  体无完肤的蛤蟆
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo_eggache 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * hamo_eggache 站在 huntxu 的脸上眺望远方！
 * hamo_eggache momo palomino|working 
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 還挑舋
<palomino|working> huh
<imadper> adam8157: 太麻烦是个会计公司... 负责给我们发工资?
<Oooops> 请蛤蟆去#ubuntu房间。看被kickban不。
<huntxu> 手真快，還是用腳本 = =
<adam8157> imadper: 有可能
<Oooops> huntxu: 输入3行，回车而已
<hamo_eggache> Oooops: 进去了呢
<Oooops> hamo_eggache: 是吧。难道这单词翻译不正确？ lol
<Oooops> 应该是ballache
 * ofan 猛然發現今天是9/11
<gebjgd> ofan: 你小心了
<hamo_eggache> ofan: 911乃得按米国时间过
<ofan> gebjgd: 小心毛
<cherrot> ofan: 乃竟然现在才发现
<gebjgd> ofan: 不要去太高的楼上
<ofan> hamo_eggache: 剛過
<cherrot> ofan: 哦对  你那时间和这不一致。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 我這最高的12層，就是學校圖書館
<adam8157> happyaron: 貌似debian 7默认de并没有改啊, 那个tasksel的commit还没有被di接收...
<gebjgd> ofan: 小心了
<ofan> 一般沒超過3層的
<gebjgd> ofan: 里面有穆斯林的
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 搂着你在搞基中爆炸
<ofan> gebjgd: ....
<Oooops> gebjgd: 德国的，这习俗。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 話說你還來不來基了
<Oooops> 和hitler学的吧。 gebjgd
<piggybox> ofan:  你那儿不太可能吸引恐怖分子注意，放心
<Oooops> 冲锋队。
<gebjgd> ofan: 来啊
<gebjgd> Oooops: 冲基队
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 这么早就发工资？
<ofan> piggybox: 前段事件還發生槍擊案
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: huh?
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<Oooops> 黄衫党都这样。 gebjgd
<ofan> gebjgd: 你還在放假？
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 刚才色大象问你发工资的事情
<gebjgd> ofan: 到28日
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 其实我是在问你... 让你给个官方说法
<ofan> 歐洲實在太不像話了
 * Oooops 发现 gebjgd不懂历史。。
<piggybox> ofan: 米国变态多，枪击年年有
<gebjgd> ofan: 这周末去南德 之后开车去意大利
<ofan> 色大象沒工資了？
<gebjgd> Oooops: 不懂
<jyfl987> ofan: 没工资？
<cherrot> 色大象貌似不在啊
<ofan> piggybox: 恩
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 嗯 实习生工资翻倍, 每周一发来避税 cc imadper
<Oooops> piggybox: 啥年年。1分半钟，一例。
<ofan> jyfl987: ^^
<jyfl987> adam8157: 翻倍了？ 那他4k了？
<happyaron> adam8157: 等着呗
<ofan> jyfl987: coffeescript用不
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我开玩笑呢...
<piggybox> Oooops: 囧。。。
<cherrot> imadper: 这么爽了，求包养 cc adam8157
<happyaron> adam8157: 这时候你我都只能等
<adam8157> happyaron: weekly和beta2经鉴定还都是gnome3
<imadper> cherrot: 别跟我说, 直接找 蛋蛋壕, 我没钱. 而且, 关键, 我不好这口儿!
<jyfl987> adam8157:
<adam8157> happyaron: 你是说等这个 还是说"生个崽崽给我玩儿"
<Oooops> 。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就知道你们这些资本家及其走狗没那么好
<ofan> jyfl987: 這裏不都是？
<happyaron> adam8157: 等debian的默认桌面
 * adam8157 lol
<ofan> happyaron: debian拋棄gnome了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我没说我是好人
<MeaCulpa> Debian 抛弃gnome了？
<Oooops> ofan: 额。是这样？
 * MeaCulpa 生平唯一一次失贞误入Gnome就是Debian害的...
<Oooops> 这假网警又招摇吧
<ofan> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/08/08/1455243/debian-changes-default-desktop-from-gnome-to-xfce
<Guest25489> ofan ⇪ t: Debian Changes Default Desktop From GNOME To XFCE - Slashdot
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: ....
<ofan> 你們都不看新聞？
<Oooops> 额
<gebjgd> Oooops: 你消息真闭塞
<Oooops> 不要大便啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 啥新闻？现在还有毛新闻，储君失踪，倭寇入侵
<Oooops> 不用大便啊
<Oooops> 所以不知道
 * adam8157 这新闻不一定是真的, 目前testing还没改, debian-devel邮件列表里讨论了一句也没了下文儿
<ofan> adam8157: 2年呢
<gebjgd> Oooops: 你不是用大便的儿子么
<ofan> 估計明年就差不多了
 * Oooops 桌面和我何关嘛。我自己配置的wm
<ofan> Oooops: 你用的啥wm
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这不是好事么 皇军来了连良民正都不用办了
<jyfl987> Oooops: 你不是说你不用fvwm了么
<palomino|working> ee不是惯用fvwm?
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 居然
 * ofan 最後都轉kde了
<Oooops> 不说
<palomino|working> awesome?
<palomino|working> eede
<palomino|working> eewm
<ofan> palomino|working: twm
<maplebeats> eede？
<Oooops> 瓦片wm，哪里有我的好嘛
<maplebeats> 哪里，哪里
<Oooops> 。
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 储君？
<gebjgd> ofan: 垃圾
<nyfair> chakra 32bit user表示最近很不爽
<maplebeats> 32bit...
<jyfl987> 上次ee自己承认的
<ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210beta_desktops&num=1
<Guest25489> ofan ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Ubuntu Unity Proves Very Slow To KDE, GNOME, Xfce, LXDE
<nyfair> 这混球distro居然说不维护32位了
<ofan> nyfair: chakra據說有後門
<nyfair> にまびあにまび
<Oooops> jyfl987: 啥。本本上啊。要飞快啊
<nyfair> ofan: 什么后门？
<ofan> nyfair: 忘了，貌似加了個隱藏用戶
<nyfair> linux对我唯一的用处就是wine点老游戏玩
<nyfair> 其他的我不关心
<lainme> nyfair: 用linux是为了wine？
<nyfair> lainme: 是啊
<ofan> nyfair: nb
<ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210beta_desktops&num=1  都瞅瞅
<jyfl987> Oooops: 那你现在用什么？
 * lainme 看来wine也有windows port的需求了
<palomino|working> 瞅着呢
 * nyfair wine本来就有windows port，但是很烂啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 什麼？
<lainme> nyfair: 开眼界了
<nyfair> lainme: 姐姐吉言
<zhpeng> adam8157, 请教一个内核问题
<adam8157> zhpeng: 不会啊....
 * maplebeats 又一个奇葩。。。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: 说说看
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你妹，你不是搞内核的么
<Oooops> ● dog .fvwm/config |wc -l
<Oooops> 55
<adam8157> zhpeng: 被高
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。
<jyfl987> Oooops: 你怎么说话不算数呢
<Oooops> adam8157: +
<happyaron> adam8157: 看debian gnome team是否进取了
<maplebeats> Oooops: 说人言啊
<Oooops> jyfl987: 关你鸟事。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 如果他们还不改，那换xfce就是真的
<adam8157> happyaron: 这样... gnome3相比xfce还是要漂亮很多的, 希望debian好好定制下gnome...
<ofan> 還是用arch+awesome把
<adam8157> zhpeng: 说啊
<zhpeng> adam8157, 比如说，我内存8G，swap4G，默认内存over commit 是0，那么我一次最大可申请12G内存。所以我两个虚拟机，都申请8G内存，
<imadper> of
<ofan> gnome沒戲
<maplebeats> ofan:  +1
<happyaron> adam8157: 但gnome team比较悲剧
<imadper> ofan: arch + stumpwm
<ofan> imadper: awesome
<adam8157> zhpeng: 于是呢
<ofan> imadper: stumpwm sounds like stupidwm
<happyaron> kde...
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: ofan sounds like 呕饭  这都不是问题..
<ofan> kde的問題是內存效率問題
<zhpeng> adam8157, 之后当然是没问题，但是我两个虚拟机max内存都是8G，第一个current也是8G，第二个current是1G，能不能我第二个改变current到8G的时候说不能allocate
<ofan> imadper: 沒人用
<imadper> ofan: 还是有的...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 不行, 依然可以alloc
<zhpeng> adam8157, 因为内存都是按照那个max来申请的，都是一开虚拟机，两个8G都申请了。。
<ofan> imadper: 就你用
<imadper> ofan: 我没这么厉害... 真有别人用...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 也就是说，只要一开始申请了，就OK了？
<ofan> imadper: 過幾天repo都關了你咋辦
<imadper> ofan: 怎么会?
<adam8157> zhpeng: 因为alloc只是申请成功了地址空间, 不到最后一刻内存被用, 就不会占用实体内存和swap(这和libc配合的
<ofan> imadper: 這種用的人太少的隨時都可能被槍斃
<adam8157> zhpeng: 都占满(不一定, 都脏了, 或者libc认为需要的过了实体+swap)   就废了
<imadper> zhpeng: 这东西, 怎么说呢, 是不符合c语言标准的, 但是linux就是这么实现的. 就是, 你申请一个很大的内存是可以的, 当你试图往里面写入的时候, 才会真的分配.
<maplebeats> Oooops: 享利是谁
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我能不能构造一个环境，比如，第一个申请了8G，实际也让她用8G，之后第二个先用1G，慢慢让她实际占用也超过12G，之后报错？
<ofan> imadper: 不光是linux
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 这个倒是, 不过现在能用就先用着吧
<adam8157> zhpeng: 不用怎么构造, 第一个实际占满就是了
<mayli> NET 包括了最新的C家族语言，叫C#，发音是“C-pound”，继承最家族的传统，使用着一个愚蠢的名字。
<hamo_eggache> zhpeng: 先申请8G,然后memset就占满了
<Oooops> maplebeats: 洪金宝的烂片里面的英国人。你去搜索
 * hamo_eggache momo palomino|working 
<ofan> 進程內存!=物理內存，分配的都是vm,vm大小是內核定的
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo_eggache 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<imadper> hamo_eggache: calloc是即时分配的吧?
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo_eggache imadper 那也不会报allocate的错吧？，我觉得怎么直接OOM。。。
<hamo_eggache> imadper: calloc不是...zalloc
<maplebeats> Oooops: 我得先把洪金宝的片子，在其中找到烂片，还要在烂片中找到一个英国人。。。这。。。。。
<imadper> hamo_eggache: 你零填充了呀
<Oooops> mayli: 不是c sharp嘛
<hamo_eggache> imadper: 是啊...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 是啊, 都alloc成功了, 当然是oom
<hamo_eggache> imadper: zalloc == malloc + memset 0
<zhpeng> adam8157, 擦，明白了
<Oooops> maplebeats: 就英国富态的，搞笑的，搞基的形象。
<adam8157> zhpeng: 虚拟机一下子都alloc的
<imadper> hamo_eggache: calloc不是直接填充吗?
<Oooops> 打扮华丽
<hamo_eggache> imadper: aha?
<adam8157> imadper: calloc是
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 这个零填充能保证即时分配吗?
<imadper> adam8157: 还是也是延迟分配, 分配的时候再填充?
<piggybox> mayli: c#从来都是念成c sharp
<adam8157> imadper: 应该可以, 但是不敢肯定是否有优化
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: gaoji蛋蛋
<imadper> adam8157: 哦
<Oooops> gaoji 蛋，整天研究这些，不知道干嘛。改进点效率来看看先。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> Oooops: 混生活嘛
<roylez> hamo_eggache: 你现在居然拿id来黑蛋蛋了
 * palomino|working 轻抚 roylez 
<Oooops> adam8157: 要鸡血。
<Oooops> 要不直接改框架。
<adam8157> Oooops: 鸡血是伪科学
<Oooops> 鸡血只是一个代称
<hamo_eggache> roylez: .
<huntxu> roylez: 真相帝
<hamo_eggache> roylez: 不能黑的太明显...
 * adam8157 今天要开会打不成羽毛球 cc bluezd bcao 
<Oooops> 先吧rpm的废弃了。lol
<Oooops> ..
<ofan> Oooops: 你用的啥
<ofan> gentoo?
 * hamo_eggache 不能同意神更多...
<bluezd> adam8157: 4点去，5点回
<maplebeats> ofan: 神用ubuntu
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<ofan> hamo_eggache: 我覺得'不能同意xxx更多'翻譯的太蛋疼
<hamo_eggache> bluezd: 会改晚上开了？
<ofan> 不知道誰先開始說的
<gebjgd> ofan: 垃圾kde
<hamo_eggache> ofan: 认真你就X了...
<ofan> gebjgd: 什麼布拉吉
<bluezd> hamo_eggache: 就今天，不知道谁来了把会议室占了
<gebjgd> ofan: xfce
<hamo_eggache> bluezd: 把丫们赶出去
<imadper> bluezd: 哪个房间?
<imadper> bluezd: 哪个会议室?
<imadper> bluezd: fedora?
<bluezd> imadper: 恩
<imadper> bluezd: 今天考试...
<hamo_eggache> imadper: 考试？
<hamo_eggache> imadper: 乃们还考试？
<PD_520> 哈哈哈
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: ce
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo_eggache imadper  如醍醐灌顶。。。
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: RH的认证不是木有笔试么？为啥不去金融中心那个认证机房考？
<Oooops> 靠考试吃饭的，和入党何异。
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo_eggache imadper  懂了。。。
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 没笔试
<gebjgd> Oooops: 那里都是靠考试的
<adam8157> Oooops: 那东西是玩儿的性质
<jyfl987> adam8157: 来研究下昨天那个话题吧
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 周红衣那个视频你看没？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如何快速的存文件 修改文件
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥话题, 我一会儿要忙
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是假设是在硬盘上存储的 你要按照硬盘的规律来优化
<jyfl987> 像跳转太多就不大好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自己写C, seek啥的, 默认就是cow的...
<jyfl987> 不过像python那样复制到另外一个地方 就更不好了
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 周红衣那个视频你看没？
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 没
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 赶紧去看...
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: dooloo有么
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 晚上看, 现在忙
 * hamo_eggache 我现在觉得周红衣说的也挺对的了...
<jyfl987> hamo_eggache: 你要去360了？
<ofan> 紅衣教主
<hamo_eggache> jyfl987: 你看看...你觉得他说的怎么样
<jyfl987> 听说360最近狂招工程师 你刚好从百度来 薪酬可以跳啊
<jyfl987> hamo_eggache: 他说什么了？
<hamo_eggache> jyfl987: dooloo.info
<ofan> hamo_eggache: 對哦，360在挖百度人才哦
<MeaCulpa> hamo_eggache: 恩，跳一下，呱呱呱
<hamo_eggache> MeaCulpa: ...
<jyfl987> hamo_eggache: 你现在去360 是你人生的一个机会
<ofan> hamo_eggache: 讓他們給配air
<onlylove> 周教主说啥了
 * hamo_eggache ...
<hamo_eggache> onlylove: dooloo上有个分享...
<jyfl987> hamo_eggache: 他不就说了点实话而已么 这个我以前就说过啊
<onlylove> hamo_eggache: 我用的wcdma，流量很贵……
<jyfl987> hamo_eggache: 我批成功学的时候就说过这种 没什么道理含量
<gebjgd> 360绝对的科技公司
<hamo_eggache> onlylove: 米人
<gebjgd> 很有前途
<PD_520> 要是rookit方面的高手才行啊
<onlylove> 不知道该说什么
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 360在搜索方面绝对比百度强 因为都能精准定位人了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: XD
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 百毒更是科技公司
<jyfl987> gebjgd: ]
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 360玩搜索 那是军转民呢
<bcao> adam8157, 今天羽毛球的平均水平又可以提高了
<adam8157> bcao: 滚粗
 * nyfair 周娇主有何吉言？
<ofan> nyfair: 要打倒baidu
<Oooops> adam8157: 羽毛球，有啥典故？
<adam8157> Oooops: 像你的nick
<Oooops> 额。你是说 bcao 乱说话？
<nyfair> ofan: 红艳妹怎么说？
 * bcao 说的是真的。。。
<jyfl987> 红衣和红艳在搞双簧吧
<ofan> nyfair: 不知道 問 hamo_eggache
<onlylove> 不去360，给他投简历都不搭理
<gebjgd> onlylove: 看不上你
<bcao> 360？做电商的么 ：）
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我给他投简历那是高看他，他有技术咋样，有技术的公司有的是，但是他没人品
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 360不是挺好么，免费杀毒
<MeaCulpa> 比瑞星啥的厚道多了么
<onlylove> 360要是能杀毒，猪都会上树
<imadper> onlylove: 360能杀毒呀, 比金山强多了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 能做毒的当然能杀毒
<onlylove> imadper: 你用过再说吧，我被那货坑够了，我之前做了两年的helpdesk，那货什么水平我还是有数的
<jyfl987> bcao: 京东？
<ofan> onlylove: 360可能比瑞星強
<onlylove> ofan: 这点我认同
<ofan> 當年我還買的金山正版
<ofan> 雙引擎殺毒
<imadper> onlylove: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/205/205065.htm
<Guest25489> imadper,啥网址y 8月AV-Comparatives杀毒软件测试结果出炉-8月,AV-Comparatives,杀毒软件,测试-驱动之家
 * imadper 360用的别人的旧引擎... 还是能杀毒的...
<ofan> 10年前國產軟件還是很不錯的
<Oooops> 广谱杀毒，和广谱药品一样，没啥用的。专业杀毒，那都是人家自己做的。
<onlylove> 你想说360比eset合kaspersky还好么
<jyfl987> 杀毒现在都是靠特征码
<Oooops> 国内只有杀毒软件，真挣钱
<jyfl987> 引擎大家都做得出来 但是数据呢
<gebjgd> 杀毛毒？
<jyfl987> 就跟twitter facebook 你也做得出来 技术上， 但是用户数你做不到他那样
<Oooops> jyfl987: 数据刚好是自己写的。
<jyfl987> Oooops: 呵呵 这不就是我刚才说的 能造毒当然能杀了
<Oooops> 是啊
<onlylove> 而且趋势科技……我不说了
<ofan> jyfl987: 現在是啓發式
<gebjgd> 有毛毒可杀
<gebjgd> 都用linux
<onlylove> 曾经有一次趋势发一年免费测试，我多事装了个趋势
<onlylove> 然后以后再也不想那东西了
<Oooops> 蛋蛋研究内核这么深了，咋不做点病毒出来。
<Oooops> 赶紧
<onlylove> linux前两天不是说有个记录密码的东西么
<nyfair> 技术？人品？娱乐？搞笑？
<nyfair> 少年，图样图森破啊
<ofan> Oooops: 沒人資助
<Oooops> dos下，漏洞无数。病毒很好写的。
<ofan> 現在沒錢沒人搞病毒
<Oooops> ofan: 还资助啥。这自己挣钱的事情
<ofan> 比如gcd支持的某組織
<onlylove> 学学人家李俊，修改个尼姆亚把中国搞的满城风雨
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那怕是包了clamav, 只要不要钱，还是有市场的
<gebjgd> onlylove: linux就是一个内核
<gebjgd> onlylove: 记录毛密码啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 启发也要有模型数据的嘛
<onlylove> 啊……我说的是前两天那个说是跨平台的恶意软件
<gebjgd> onlylove: 什么恶意软件？
<ofan> onlylove: 那個太低端
<ofan> 在~/下建個文件夾...
<onlylove> ofan: 低端也要杀不是……
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不需要
<gebjgd> onlylove: 有点安全意识就没有问题
<whsailing> :-D
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 喝茶？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: èµ°
<gebjgd> roylez: MeaCulpa 你们2个搞上了？
<Guest25489> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu12.04安装完成默认是英文界面吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386740 如题 请问如何改成中文界面，安装选项里我选择是中文 统计信息: 发表于 由 paloffice — 2012-09-11 15:26
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你知道的太多了
<gebjgd> adam8157: ......
<xinshou> 各位老大好
<xinshou> 有一个问题请教一下
<xinshou> 12.04版本里，在哪里找到 System --> Administration --> Login Screen Setup
<freeflying> adam8157: ape用啥播放
<freeflying> adam8157: 你介绍的迅雷客户端还不错啊, 要是有个gui就好了
 * pityonline 有在 chrome 上用类似 vimperator 插件的吗？有啥好用的？
<nyfair> freeflying: 所有调用ffmpeg的播放器
<nyfair> 话说那个ape port好像是国人移植的？
<gebjgd> nyfair: 女吊死好久不见
<ghosTM55> 好久没有上IRC了...
<freeflying> nyfair: 可是我的rhythmbox不能播
<nyfair> gebjgd: 有空上irc表示最近生活质量不好
<nyfair> freeflying: 因为gstreamer是渣渣
<nyfair> freeflying: g开头的开源软件都是渣渣
<lainme> nyfair: gvim
<onlylove> gimp
<palomino|working> grub
<freeflying> nyfair: 那你推荐啥呢
<lainme> glib
<nyfair> freeflying: foobar2000
<freeflying> nyfair: linux下有?
<ofan> google
 * lainme 表示mpd就满足了
<ofan> pityonline: 有個vimium
<mayli> nyfair: gnu/linux
<nyfair> freeflying: mpd audacious deadbeef qmmp
<pityonline> ofan: thx，我试试这个
<nyfair> 乌鲁塞
<mayli> freeflying: moc
<nyfair> google gnu是软件么
<ltscn_> xinshou, 那是干嘛的
<lainme> gcc
<nyfair> 吖哈哈
<lainme> gd
<nyfair> 地图炮范围太大了
 * hamo_ZZzzz 困死了...
<lainme> gdb
<mayli> nyfair: gnu/linux 应该算是开源软件吧
<freeflying> nyfair: 我要的不仅仅是个music player, 需要的是manager
<nyfair> freeflying: foobar2000啊
<hamo_ZZzzz> freeflying: kde下的那个不错...
<pityonline> ofan: 刚装了个 Vrome，jk 滚动幅度太小了，而且在 Twitter 官网有冲突
<freeflying> hamo_ZZzzz: amarok?
<hamo_ZZzzz> freeflying: yep
<freeflying> nyfair: 这个没管理的功能
<nyfair> vrome很多网页会引起冲突吧
<nyfair> fb2k不能管理？
<pityonline> freeflying: music manager 就 iTunes 还好
<pityonline> freeflying: 相对大容量的来说
<freeflying> hamo_ZZzzz: 为了一个amarok装一堆的kde库很不爽, 更多的是居然要mysql
<freeflying> pityonline: 要不你先送我台mba 吧 lol
<nyfair> freeflying: 你指的管理需要多强大？
<onlylove> quodlibet
<pityonline> freeflying: 我也没有呢，所以我只好把 iTunes 装在 Windows 上
<gebjgd> freeflying: 哪来的ape？
<freeflying> nyfair: 最起码要支持tag, 按tag来分类吧
<ltscn_> 豆瓣fm的屌丝给跪了
<pityonline> freeflying: iTunes for Windows 很二
<nyfair> freeflying: fb2k当然支持tag分类啊
<freeflying> gebjgd: 自己压的
<freeflying> nyfair: 问题它没linux版啊
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我向来都是mp3 cd
<gebjgd> freeflying: 这样在车里也能听
<freeflying> gebjgd: 买CD很贵啊, 一般都是听的版本不错的才考虑买来收藏
<nyfair> 那只有amrok有媒体管理器了吧
<nyfair> amarok
<pityonline> ofan: vimium 很不错，可以设置 jk 滚动像素大小，而且可以 exclude 一些域名
<nyfair> 还有什么播放器有媒体管理的？
<freeflying> nyfair: rhythmbox也可以,不过就是烂点
<ofan> amarok只要基本的kdelibs
<freeflying> 确实没那个能好过itunes
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: vimium太简陋了
<onlylove> quodliber
<mayli> nyfair: rhythmbox
<onlylove> quodlibet
<nyfair> amarok应该是不支持ape的
<freeflying> ofan: 不爽它的mysql依赖
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 对我来说只需要按 j k 就够了，因为成毛病了，老是在网页上按 j k
<onlylove> 还要支持ape？
<ofan> freeflying: 那個就是個本地儲存
<ofan> 跟sqlite沒啥區別
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 我倒是最无所谓hjkl, 比较在意marks, links...
<freeflying> ofan: 这是我后来放弃KDE的主要原因之一, 不爽他们依赖mysql
<gebjgd> freeflying: mp3 cd自己刻录的
<onlylove> 习惯是个坏事……经常在vi里面按tab想要补全
<gebjgd> freeflying: audacious
<nyfair> 不过新的amarok应该不是直接用gstreamer了吧，我记得现在用phonon，能选后端
<ofan> 這有什麼，很多程序都有數據庫的需求
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 各取所需
<freeflying> nyfair: 一直都是用phonon作后端吧
<nyfair> 哦，用vlc或者ffmpeg当后端也许可以播放ape
<ofan> nyfair: 貌似在支持新版本phonon
<pityonline> freeflying: 侯总发动一下，做个 Ubuntu 里的音乐管理软件
<hamo_ZZzzz> freeflying: +1
<nyfair> 要我的话，我倾向于把ape转成flac，ape这种格式还是让它死掉好
<freeflying> pityonline: 没人相应我啊
<freeflying> pityonline: 直接把itunes山寨了就好
<piggybox> ltscn_: 自从有了豆瓣，我已经很少听itune里自己的音乐了
<ofan> 用ipod之類用itunes還不錯
<pityonline> freeflying: 你手下那么多人，既用 Ubuntu 又用 Mac OS 的不少吧，lol
<nyfair> 水果自带的耳机不行吧
<ofan> 我都不怎麼用itunes
<nyfair> 一般厨都自己另外买的
<pityonline> nyfair: 自带的耳机很烂
<ofan> 現在都用spotify
<freeflying> pityonline: 我就是最底层的了, 从来都是帮别人干活的
<MeaCulpa> iTunes太慢
<gebjgd> audacious就非常好了
<gebjgd> itunes那烂货
 * MeaCulpa 为啥你们mplayer都不够用呢？
<gebjgd> 烂果子就没好东西
<pityonline> freeflying: 你要这么想就没戏了啊
<ltscn_> piggybox, 反正完全满足我的需求了。。只是有的时候要找歌，会去用虾米搜搜。。
<freeflying> pityonline: 唉
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 关键词是管理音乐，而不是播放音乐
<freeflying> 确实啊, 播放算啥啊
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 大大用mplayer做后端弄个音乐管理器吧
<pityonline> freeflying: 下次开例会时发动一下嘛，lol
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 要管理啥？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 很多软件都能管理音乐
<freeflying> 想想你有个几千首歌咋办
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 管理上万首音乐
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: pityonline grep
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: album artist tag type
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: pityonline find + grep
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: tag? grep
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 管理音乐的标签什么的呢？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: grep可以读mp3 tag?
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: its not for human being
<gebjgd> pityonline: audacious就够了
<nyfair> grep? f**k
<pityonline> gebjgd: nonono
<MeaCulpa> 标签？我不需要mp3 tag, 我自己会作
<MeaCulpa> 我的文件名有一切信息
<onlylove> 管理的话，可以用quodlibet
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 抬杠了不是
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: cuesheet
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 不是阿，itunes命名的mp3阿
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 人家ape+cue，你文件名哪来的信息
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 只要用itunes刷过一次就可以了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我从不ape
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 音乐的价值在于内容，而不是还原度
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 128MHz mp3足够了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 所以你不理解freeflying的需求
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: en~~
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 音乐一多，往里导的时候就老是错乱，起码 rhythmbox 现在就是这样
<onlylove> flac比较好，128还原度不够，一般的270或者320
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 我不多，pipe给mplayer即可...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 人脑补完嘛
<freeflying> gebjgd: 豆瓣不能搜索歌曲, 很悲剧
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 难怪
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你狠……
<gebjgd> freeflying: 从来不用豆瓣 直接 lastfm
<pityonline> freeflying: 豆瓣 DJ 可以搜索，lol
<piggybox> freeflying: 豆瓣fm就是用来随机发现些新歌
<freeflying> 刚刚谁说用douban的
<pityonline> piggybox: 不是随机的，有算法的
<freeflying> pityonline: 页面上没看到啊
 * MeaCulpa 听音乐的高境界，是不听之听，直接让自己进入当年听那东西的心境即可，都不需要用耳朵...
<nyfair> 128k mp3除非地铁上一堆杂音的时候听，不然就是遭罪
<pityonline> freeflying: 豆瓣 FM 上不有好多私人制作的兆赫嘛
<piggybox> pityonline: 我知道它有算法，但我的目的就是发现我可能喜欢但没听过的歌
<pityonline> freeflying: 你也可以申请
<Guest25489> 新 启动和引导 • 大神看看怎么恢复我的引导啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386744 我装了三个系统，安装顺序是win8，Ubuntu12.04，Centos6.3 在没有按照centos之前，一直都是win8引导的 但是今天安装了centos之后，我的ubuntu和centos都进不去了 显示的是： error,file not found grub rescue> 然后我 …
<freeflying> pityonline: 咋申请啊
<pityonline> piggybox: 豆瓣电台做得不错
<piggybox> pityonline: 以前感觉比较简陋，直到最近频道多起来才觉得丰富不少
<gebjgd> 没有lastfm给力
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 那不是什么高境界，而是脑子坏了产生了公感
<nyfair> 共感
<piggybox> gebjgd: 可是lastfm上没什么中文歌吧
<gebjgd> piggybox: 有
<pityonline> freeflying: http://music.douban.com/disc_jockeys/new
<Guest25489> pityonline,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<gebjgd> piggybox: 根据你的选择
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ... as you wish
<ofan> 豆瓣音質太渣
<gebjgd> ofan: +1
<pityonline> freeflying: 哦，不是那个
<pityonline> piggybox: 其实蛮不错的，你标记了喜欢的歌越多越好用
 * MeaCulpa 不知你们都听点啥，值得128+?
<ofan> 128最低了
<freeflying> pityonline: 我都注册了
<freeflying> 提交申请了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，我大部分也有256估计
<ofan> 再低就是通話音質了
<ofan> 256/320
<freeflying> ofan: 你耳机不行吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不过我很多也是车里听的，CD
<mayli> ofan: 我的音乐在32K
<nyfair> 通话音质是16/32吧
 * MeaCulpa 你们用耳机听？？
<ofan> freeflying: TF10
<mayli> ofan: 我的音乐在32K／wma，两小时19M左右
<pityonline> freeflying: 那个好像是 DJ 小站的注册链接，注册 DJ 的链接我一时找不到
 * MeaCulpa 你们用耳机听？？ 什么耳机阿？我觉得几百的耳机对256都是亵渎
<freeflying> ofan: 啥高级玩意啊
<freeflying> pityonline: 算了
<ofan> +小凡的線
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 乃用多少的耳机啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我不用耳机
<ofan> 最少要256，還得看前端
<nyfair> 不用耳机+1，对耳朵不好
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不喜欢外耳人造共鸣
<pityonline> freeflying: http://douban.fm/open_channel/mine 你打开这个看看有没有申请的链接
<Guest25489> pityonline,啥网址y 登录
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 耳机的发声本质不一样
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 乃用啥
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 汽车...家里喇叭...
<piggybox> gebjgd: 至少lastfm的分类里我很难迅速找到各种非英语的歌，只能用tag搜
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 汽车的真一般般
<gebjgd> piggybox: 因为我不听中文歌
<ofan> 三單元動鐵入耳雙歪歪
 * MeaCulpa 黄种人唱流行歌也能听...
<gebjgd> mayli: 32k的wma是64k的mp3 次的很
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 哇
 * lainme music war
<pityonline> freeflying: 豆瓣电台全部兆赫那里最右下角有个制作新兆赫，估计是在那里
<MeaCulpa> 开车没办法，被电台强行听...
<nyfair> gebjgd: 这种低码率下wma和mp3都不行，用he aac吧
<piggybox> 汽车上的卫星radio音质还是不错的
<mayli> gebjgd: try this http://cpscj2012a.googlecode.com/files/yinyue_cpscj_21_00_00_2012-09-07_23-00-01.wma
<MeaCulpa> lainme: music war比vim/emacs, distro war啥的神圣多了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 家里用啥高级货啊
<gebjgd> mayli: 不听wma 因为汽车没法放
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 便宜货，我听得东西不值得高级货色
<mayli> gebjgd: FM 收音机爱好者路过
<gebjgd> nyfair: mp3 256足够了 汽车音响够了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你又让我想起有些发烧友跟我说，把无损的转成有损的dts，滤除了音乐中的杂志，音质更加好
<nyfair> 杂质
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 发烧友都不屑无损的貌似
<pityonline> freeflying: http://douban.fm/open_channel/application/intro 这个是对的
<Guest25489> pityonline,啥网址y 申请成为DJ
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 没有，正统发烧友只要无损
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 至少astost是这个样子
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ...是么... 发烧友不都是玩模拟信号的么
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不都是解码+功放+监听么
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 好吧，那面向的是另一个领域了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 和无损有啥冲突吗
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 有
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 冲突在哪里?
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 下面用不同的石材，共鸣都不一样
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 一看你就门外汗
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 发烧友的设备，会对回放产成影响
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我没说我是发烧友
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 但那线路上跑得的确是模拟信号阿，功放的确有信噪比阿
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: hifi里讲的是 音源 + 功放 + 音箱
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 对阿
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 音源出来的都已经是模拟信好了
<MeaCulpa> 还谈何无损
<MeaCulpa> 就是要损的牛X嘛
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你知道的音源有集中啊
<freeflying> 几种啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我不懂
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 难道还有出数字信号的？？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你当这是玩midi混音啊
<MeaCulpa> 数字信号哪有功放一说？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你似乎说反了，midi是纯数字
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: cd的工作原理乃晓得发
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: CD还是数字的，出了CD机就是模拟了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 那无损和hifi有啥冲突呢
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我只是说，一旦变了模拟，总有损
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: midi是个毛的数字啊, midi就是以一定频率去采不同声音的样, 然后放到库里
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 偶不懂~~ 80年代之前还没有数字录音，连CD里的东西都已经有损了...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: midi不是我说的，偶不懂
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我家里有些AAA的CD的...
<MeaCulpa> 我只是说，何必那么追求无损呢...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 所谓的hifi也只能是仅最大努力去重现现场, 其中肯定有损耗的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不是我要聊hi-fi的~
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 关键是你的耳朵能否分辨出
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 顺便给乃普及下啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我没兴趣
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我听得都是低端东西
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 其实我也不懂 lol
<MeaCulpa> 只是觉得大部分东西没必要无损 :)
<gebjgd> mp3 256k足够了
<MeaCulpa> 开车听电台最痛苦了，长年不换的那些人在唱...
 * MeaCulpa 悲催的是听新闻居然也是长年不换...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 欧洲的电台还是不错的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<piggybox> 流行榜不可能总是那些人在唱吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不玩了，下班走人
<lainme> roylez: 清闲
<roylez> lainme: 我念博士的时候下午去，吃完晚饭回
<lainme> roylez: 真闲
<hamo_Zz> roylez: 闲席
<jusss> roylez: 我挂课了，担心拿不到毕业证，怎么办
<lainme> jusss: 通常都没问题。不是还有补考么
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> screen 挂了
<jusss> lainme: 只能参加最后毕业时的大补考
<MeaCulpa> Screen 挂的msg居然是， "Suddenly the dungeon collapsed, you die."
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，都是rogue粉丝
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 这么神奇
<adam8157> freeflying: 刚不在... 我没ape的 au啥啥那个吧
<adam8157> freeflying: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=854584
<adam8157> freeflying: 贴错了
<adam8157> freeflying: audacious
<gebjgd> adam8157: audaciouse
<ofan> 大洋馬挂科了？？？？
<ofan> 大洋馬跑了？？？
<lainme> roylez: dooloo不能自己新建类别呢
<ofan> nnnd 大洋馬報個信就跑了？
<hamo_Zz> lainme: 可以啊
<ofan> js里 $(".abc")是查找DOM對象？
<hamo_Zz> ofan: 这不是js语法...这是jquery...
<lainme> hamo_Zz:  告知我错误
<ofan> hamo_Zz: 哦
<ofan> 這麼蛋疼
<ofan> $可以做函數名？
<hamo_Zz> lainme: 啊哈？求详细。。。
<hamo_Zz> lainme: 啥错误？
<lainme> hamo_Zz: 忘记了。我再发一个
<ofan> hamo_Zz: dooloo用的vps?
<hamo_Zz> ofan: yep
<ofan> hamo_Zz: 哪裏的
<hamo_Zz> ofan: linode
<ofan> 米人
 * tryit_ 请问在python中如何将一个字符串转化成原始字符串?
<ofan> tryit_: 什麼叫原始字符串
<tryit_> ofan, 比如r'abc'
<hamo_Zz> lainme: 可以了？
<lainme> hamo_Zz: 没想到发什么……
<hamo_Zz> lainme: 你是发分享还是建圈子出错了啊？
<lainme> hamo_Zz: 分享
<hamo_Zz> lainme: 可是我看你刚发了一个啊
<ofan> tryit_: 那是raw,只是一個表達形式，raw的不對字符串進行轉義
<lainme> hamo_Zz: 所以选了个已有的类别啊
<tryit_> ofan, 恩，我知道
<hamo_Zz> lainme: 哦..如果你在分类那里输入一个不存在的类别，是不能发的...要先建一个，然后才能发
<lainme> hamo_Zz: 好吧。明白了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Zz: 能新建类别？？
<hamo_Zz> MeaCulpa: 弱爆了...那么大个建立新圈子...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Zz: 哦，圈子...看到这词让我想到G+, 恶心感油然而生
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Zz: 弱暴的词
 * hamo_Zz 看来我们真的需要个妹纸文案帮我们设计下多撸了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Zz: 你知道G+意味着啥，意味着必须要摸鼠标，手腕酸痛
<MeaCulpa> hamo_Zz: 手腕是用来撸的，不是用来用鼠标的
<hamo_Zz> MeaCulpa: 用手腕撸...gaoji
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 脚淫不就行了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 练
<ofan> hamo_Zz: 應該把建立新圈子放到左下角的圈子里
<ofan> hamo_Zz: 右下角
<hamo_Zz> ofan: 那个地方我们准备重新设计下...
<hamo_Zz> ofan: 太乱了...
<ofan> http://dooloo.info/l/ofan
<Guest25489> ofan,啥网址y 嘟噜 | ofan
<ofan> yay..
<ofan> hamo_Zz: 建議整合imgur,9gag
<ofan> avfun啥的
<Guest25489> 新 数据库管理 • ubuntu安装oracle，图形界面乱码，惆怅啊，求高手 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386747 研究了好几天了，jre也装上了，字符集也改了，还是不行啊，上边的字都是口 统计信息: 发表于 由 单臂稻草人 — 2012-09-11 16:47
<nyfair> oracle要装jre?
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Oracle当然
<hamo_Zz> ofan: avfun有主席...
<hamo_Zz> ofan: 9gag是啥？
<ofan> hamo_Zz: 9gag.com
<hamo_Zz> ofan: 也是各种猥琐图啊。。
<ofan> hamo_Zz: dooloo有api不？
<hamo_Zz> ofan: 现在还木有...木有时间搞
<ofan> hamo_Zz: 天天扯淡還沒時間
<hamo_Zz> ofan: 我也有工作要干啊...
<warrior_> 请问软件包后面的-dev或者-devel是什么意思？
<Tuccuay> 开发版本
<hamo_Zz> warrior_: 开发库
<ofan> warrior_: development,帶頭文件等
<warrior_> 谢谢大家
<warrior_> 意味着什么呢，和不带的有什么区别呢？
<ofan> warrior_: 編譯的時候需要
<warrior_> ofan: 是编译工具的一部分？
<ofan> warrior_: 編譯依賴頭文件
<nyfair> 比如说你自己开发个小玩意，要调用这个东西，就需要装上这个-devel
<nyfair> 平时使用不需要
<warrior_> nyfair: 哦～谢谢啦
<warrior_> ofan: 多谢多谢～
<warrior_> 话说。。谁遇到过这个错误。checking for gnomeConf.sh file in /usr/local/lib... not found configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<warrior_> gnomeConf.sh 找不到
<nyfair> 那话怎么说来着，一切g开头的软件都是渣渣啊
<warrior_> 。
<hamo_Zz> 。。。
<Tuccuay> Googlexxxxxxxx
<nyfair> google只能在普通模式吃得开，一来天朝跑困难难度马上挂了
<lainme> warrior_: 软件太老了，那个文件已经没有了
<lainme> nyfair: 不要错误信息里有啥，有以为是啥的问题
<warrior_> lainme: ...
<warrior_> 那咋办，岂不是装不成了。。
<lainme> nyfair: 之前pidgin崩溃，debug里一点和插件有关的错误信息都没，结果还是插件的问题
<ofan> warrior_: 裝gnome-libs
<warrior_> ofan:正在装，又是一堆依赖，头疼。。。
<ofan> gnome渣渣
<warrior_> ofan: 话说有能apt-get这个gnome-libs的源没？
<ofan> warrior_: google之
 * nyfair 最近越来越浮躁
<jyfl987> nyfair: google?
<gebjgd> nyfair: 更年期提前了？
<Guest25489> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 怎么找到 Login Window 和 Login Screen Setup 等应用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386751 如题。拜托各位老大。 非常感谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 woqiangding — 2012-09-11 17:19
<ofan> gebjgd: nyfair 是青春期
<imadper> ofan: 红宝书真的只有partI
<ofan> imadper: 啥
<imadper> ofan: 但是我正好需要partII的第一章
<imadper> ofan: 上次你说的红宝书 erlang的哪个
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 什麼part ii
<imadper> ofan: 那本书分两部分的...
<ofan> imadper: 只有part 1你怎麼知道會有part2
<imadper> ofan: 目录上面有part2
<ofan> imadper: 那你去找part2不就得了
<nyfair> gebjgd: 你妹，人家还有中二卖萌的资本
<imadper> ofan: 木有
<ofan> imadper: 你說我發的網站？
<imadper> ofan: iask/baidu
<ofan> imadper: 去買一本
<cherrot> firefox 在win下的表现很完美啊
<gebjgd> nyfair: 不卖就过期作废了
<gebjgd> cherrot: 屁
<cherrot> gebjgd: 比chrome看起来爽
<gebjgd> cherrot: 我的游戏机上反复崩溃
<cherrot> gebjgd: 谁让你是游戏机～
<gebjgd> cherrot: pc
<cherrot> gebjgd: 我的Win7上很爽  体验很棒～
<gebjgd> cherrot: 装个的瘟级鸡巴
<huntxu> imadper: v6地址的prefix有强制64bit还是可选的啊？
<cherrot> gebjgd: 3个自没有。。
<gebjgd> cherrot: 反复崩溃 chrome和pera很稳定
<cherrot> gebjgd: :D
<gebjgd> cherrot: 装的是瘟鸡
<imadper> huntxu: 不知....
<huntxu> imadper: 太令我失望了
<cherrot> gebjgd: 哦  还有firefox的插件权限很大 这个爽  DownThemAll, HTTP流量分析 都有
<gebjgd> cherrot: fx的插件是不用说 在win上不吻腚
<cherrot> gebjgd: 恩 我刚装上
<imadper> huntxu: .... 我又不是搞网络的...
<gebjgd> cherrot: 反正是我的游戏机 无所谓
<huntxu> imadper: ...
<cfy> \rs: 在?
<fatboy> 有人不？
<fatboy> 问个问题
<fatboy> 哪位大神有linux下能用的vpn
<fatboy> 我更新源都更新了一下午了
<ofan> jslint竟然是py寫的
<stardiviner> 两个电脑之间同步最好用什么程序? 我有20G的小文件, SSH ? Rsync?
<fatboy> 74% [6 Packages 1,844 kB/4,796 kB 38%]                                                                                   3,802 B/s 12分 56秒
<fatboy> 人啦？
<fatboy> 镜像无法下载不稳的的程序发行包
<fatboy> 只有ubuntu的官方源才有
<Tuccuay> 电信表示官方源很快。。。。
<fatboy> 这种问题国内源无法解决的问题咋整？
<fatboy> .............
<fatboy> 我的慢死了
<ofan> fatboy: 不是有國內源麼
<ofan> 163,sohu
<Tuccuay> 我暑假在家（江西）和现在在学校（陕西），官方源都是速度飞快
<onlylove> 什么问题啊%可以换台湾源啊
<fatboy> 但是有些不稳的的程序包，下载不了啊
<Tuccuay> 163从来没成功过。。。。
<fatboy> 是啊
<fatboy> 坑爹
<onlylove> 国内的官方源是sohu的
<Tuccuay> 中科大各种依赖问题。。。
<fatboy> sohu咋样？
<onlylove> 不知你要下载什么包，搜狐和网易都还成
<onlylove> 不过也分时间段
<onlylove> 有时候也很慢
<fatboy> ruby1.9
<fatboy> 太坑爹了
<fatboy> 我update都一下午了
<onlylove> 这个不应该有问题
<fatboy> ...........
<lainme> fatboy: 国内好几个源啊。都试下就行了。我以前用163、ubuntu.srt.cn和bjtu的都不错
<fatboy> 但是都不行
<onlylove> 就是update数据下不完是吧
<fatboy> 官方现在2614B
<lainme> fatboy: 日本源很快，但在国内就不知道了
<fatboy> 恩
<fatboy> ..........
<onlylove> 你可以换个时间
<fatboy> 额...........
<fatboy> 上班时间都比较固定.........
<Tuccuay> 噗～
<onlylove> 你可以上午更新啊
<ltscn_> 本人菜鸟，想学gui
<ofan> fatboy: 自己搭建個源，24小時更新
<fatboy> ...........
<ltscn_> 不知道该学gtk还是qt
<ofan> 服務大衆
<ofan> ltscn_: qt
<fatboy> 不会搭建
<lainme> ofan: 如果有空间我就弄了。
<ofan> ltscn_: 學gtk你這輩子就毀了
<lainme> ltscn_: 我喜欢gtk的软件。但要学我觉得还是qt吧
<onlylove> 还是别学GUIl
<fatboy> 额。。。。。不明白
<ofan> lainme: 自己家搞個
<ofan> 我準備充分利用NAS
<ltscn_> ofan, 哦，我c语言比较熟练，c++虽然会，可是没有实际用过类。看来要去先巩固c++了
<ofan> 不知道arch的源有多大
<ltscn_> lainme, 好的，谢谢
<ltscn_> onlylove, 这。。。
<fatboy> ubuntu下怎么查询系统装了那些运行库？
<ofan> ltscn_: c不適合寫gui
<ofan> ltscn_: 可以用python
<ofan> ltscn_: 也可以寫qt程序
<ltscn_> ofan, 哦，qt有python版本啊，谢谢！
<lainme> python写gui……
<lainme> ofan: 本来打算拿python整合计算程序，现在都犹豫了
<ofan> lainme: 怎麼，py寫gui的很多啊
<ofan> lainme: pyqt,pyside都很好用
<ofan> qt5現在可以不用其他語言寫gui了，直接用QML
<Guest3030> 新 初学者园地 • 如何查询自己ubuntu装了那些运行库 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386756 如题i ，好把一些的不要的东西删除了， 还有一个就是如何手动指定程序的安装位子 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ghacker — 2012-09-11 18:46
<syJheng> 12:15 < adam8157> jyfl987: 波粒二象性是高二时的东西了... =,=12:15 < adam8157> jyfl987: 波粒二象性是高二时的东西了... =,=
<syJheng> 12:15 < adam8157> jyfl987: 波粒二象性是高二时的东西了... =,=
<fatboy> 。。。。。。。
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 弱爆尾席...
<roylez_> lainme: 有犹豫的时间，就已经写完了
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: http://dooloo.info/p/Q4g 这个你有收到评论提示么？
<Guest3030> hamo_sleepy,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 正确理解网络评分等级
<lainme> roylez_: 心里犹豫。手头的事多得没时间写
<roylez_> lainme: 念书的时候时间最多了
<hamo_sleepy> test
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: 还是打算买六个啤酒
<Guest3030> hamo_sleepy, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 不是没货么？
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: 洋的那个有
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 大冬天的...改白的或者梅子酒清酒什么的吧
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 那玩意后劲大
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: 冬毛的天
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: 我每天还在洗冷水澡呢
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 啧啧...天天洗冷水澡，你这是要准备向腊肉学习了？
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=60263807
<Guest3030> roylez_,啥网址y [当当自营]奥丁格 自然浑浊型小麦啤酒礼盒装 330ml*12听 - 食品 - 当当网
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: 当当86，渣东119
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 啤酒不凉不好喝..
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 果断买人头马，壕
<fatboy> 有钱人
<gebjgd> roylez_: 啤酒6个86？壕
<roylez_> gebjgd: 12个
<gebjgd> roylez_: 7块一瓶？什么啤酒这么贵？
<hamo_sleepy> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕早
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=60263807
<jusss> 脆脆鲨怎么跟五毛钱两根的威化饼一样。。。
<gebjgd> roylez_: 没听说过那牌子
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> gebjgd: .
<jusss> 想考四级英语，有啥资料推荐
<hamo_sleepy> jusss: 大学生英语四级？
<maplebeats> jusss: 随意就行了
<onlylove> 四级有啥推荐的……就课本呗
<jusss> hamo_sleepy: 恩
<jusss> maplebeats: 好过吗？
<maplebeats> jusss: 以我的经验，你只要准备了就能过。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 四级有课本？
<maplebeats> jusss: 我四级词汇有90%都不认识，还不是一样过。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 那么简单？
<onlylove> jusss: 我大学本科……一级一本书
<maplebeats> jusss: 以前我一直裸考，死活过不了。。。结果这次准备了一下，就过了。。。虽然单词还是不认识
<ofan> jusss: 大洋馬挂啥科了
<jusss> maplebeats: 有啥技巧
<ofan> maplebeats: 90%...
<jusss> ofan: 体育
 * maplebeats 在这里英文水平会被鄙视的
<maplebeats> jusss: 体育。。。。
<maplebeats> 厉害啊
<maplebeats> jusss: 我过是因为我听力这次分还比较高。。。我听了很多VOA。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 体育老师看我不顺眼，给我整了个缺考，
<jusss> maplebeats: voa是啥
<lainme> jusss: 大学英语1,2,3,4
<maplebeats> voice for American
<maplebeats> lainme: 大学英语1,2,3,4已经严重超出四级水平了
<Guest3030> 新 初学者园地 • 貌似x-windows出问题了，文件名没了，背景全黑了，求救啊~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386762 是这样的，我运行了一下这句命令：dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/f0……………… 然后惊奇的发现：首先gedit的背景全变黑了，pdf文件的目录也变黑了，然后，然后，文件夹底下的名 …
<lainme> jusss: 单词把常用的记住，其他能猜词就行了
<lainme> jusss: 听力还是要训练下
<jusss> lainme: 恩
<maplebeats> jusss: 你只要把听力考到160+.。。肯定就能过！
<roylez_> lainme: 你是说我么？每天拿３个小时练听力
<ltscn_> 四级感觉听力很能拿分的
<lainme> roylez_: 不能跟您比。我听力马马虎虎。口语一来这里就挂了
<ltscn_> 听力和六级一比，容易太多了
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 您听的都是阿三，犹太人什么的英语...
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: 还有两栖动物的
 * lainme 一有人用英语跟我打招呼就紧张，都不会回应了
<jusss> maplebeats: 你用啥听voa？网上下载？
<maplebeats> jusss: 恩
<maplebeats> jusss: 有字幕哦
<roylez_> lainme: 我可以选择性的用 chinglish 或者 hinglish 跟人打招呼
 * maplebeats 我发现我们怎么教人家听力。。。网上都是从阅读入手的==！
<cleamoon> roylez, what's hinglish?
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: ^^^
<lainme> maplebeats: 阅读一般都是分最高的啊
<roylez_> cleamoon: hindi english
<maplebeats> lainme: 阅读惨不忍睹的路过：（
<ofan> jusss: ..........
<lainme> 阅读>写作>听力>口语 很多人这样
<ofan> jusss: 你太nb了
<roylez_> lainme: 阅读 > 听力 > 写作 > 口语
<maplebeats> 听力>阅读>写作>口语
 * maplebeats 所以像我这种人，注定肯定过不了六级。。。。
<jusss> ofan: 都挂了，还nb个毛。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 挂科无数表示无压力。。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 毕业时不给毕业证就该哭了
<maplebeats> jusss: 我已经全过了。。。重修个嘛。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 我们这挂了只能等毕业时补考
<Yifu> 霸气侧漏
<lainme> 这东西怎么样 http://www.metalwarepc.com/pd_pcNS8570gOS.htm
<Guest3030> lainme,啥网址y METALWARE
 * maplebeats 重修了两门==！
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: 毛腊肉洗冷水我怀疑是吹的，太多吹的了
<roylez_> maplebeats: 弱爆了
<maplebeats> 上網、文書、睇片、玩YouTube，玩 face book
<roylez_> maplebeats: 读书20年无重修
<maplebeats> ==！
<Yifu> 为毛youtube首页的视频更新这么慢？
 * maplebeats 没有重修的人一大堆。。。。
<Yifu> maplebeats, 我一门都没挂。。 很没前途的样子
<maplebeats> Yifu: 也不能这么说。。。挂科的原因就是。。。太懒了
 * maplebeats 每次补考80+的成绩，我都觉得我真TM蛋疼
<roylez_> maplebeats: 你这么闲，替我去 dooloo.info 灌水
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 我貌似跟你一样..阅读 > 听力 > 写作 > 口语
<maplebeats> roylez_: 有工资没
<roylez_> maplebeats: 没
<roylez_> maplebeats: 我在这个频道里不踢你...
 * hamo_sleepy 围观无节操城管...
 * maplebeats 太黑暗了
<roylez_> lol
 * maplebeats 赤裸裸的强奸啊
<roylez_> 哪里有穿衣服的强奸啊
<maplebeats> 怎么快速提升CSS水平呢
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 帝都大雨中...我还在公司...
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: 游泳回去啊，你的天赋都忘了？
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: 说实话现在天气真诡异。以前很少听说北京大雨的
<gebjgd> roylez_: 早就有大雨了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 死德国佬不要评论兲朝天气
<maplebeats> 重庆也大雨中...
 * Fishoneeyed 看来这里很热闹，像是错过了什么。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=386765
<Guest3030> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<lainme> 用 raspberry pi 做小型服务器怎么样？
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 节操何在
<ofan> lainme: 做nas不錯
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 帝都以前确实不怎么下暴雨...而且现在一般都是突然的暴雨
<Freebuilder> maplebeats, 说什么呢
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo_sleepy http://www.360buy.com/product/1006363976.html  amazon上用券之后215, 果断买了
<Guest3030> adam8157,啥网址y 阿迪达斯 男式 室内综合系列透气舒适入门级羽毛球鞋 G60411 白色 44 【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
<hamo_sleepy> adam8157: 不错。。。求赠送...
<adam8157> hamo_sleepy: 44 的 你能穿? 哼哼
<onlylove> 表示东城貌似没下……
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 在水区不能征婚，征基友可能比较实在
<adam8157> roylez_: amazon 果然是业界良心 cc MeaCulpa
<hamo_sleepy> adam8157: 拿来当拖鞋穿...哼哼
<Guest3030> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 12.04安装了fcitx4.25之后就没法输入英文了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386764 全部搜索到的包都安装了啊，怎么回事啊 反复试过几次都这样了，有人成功安装过新版么？使用怎样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2012-09-11 20:05
 * hamo_sleepy 被困公司怎么办！
<onlylove> 睡公司加班
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛤蟆他不愿意游回去，真鄙视他
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 壕说你木有良心...
<adam8157> roylez_: 买了双鞋, 京东322 amazon用券之后215
<adam8157> roylez_: 他忘本
<roylez_> adam8157: 同样的啤酒12罐，当当86，京东119
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 渣东的优势是口水仗
 * maplebeats 在渣东上买了一堆东西的路过。。。
<adam8157> hamo_sleepy: 哇, 好大的雨啊
<hamo_sleepy> adam8157: ...
<maplebeats> 恭喜，您已获得一张当当购物礼券！
<maplebeats> 						面值：￥10
 * adam8157 好久没在京东上买东西了 都是z.cn
<lainme> ofan: web服务器……
<adam8157> hamo_sleepy: 刚这一阵儿有721的风范
<hamo_sleepy> adam8157: 现在貌似小了...
<adam8157> hamo_sleepy: 别拿上地和四环比
<hamo_sleepy> adam8157: ...
<hamo_sleepy> adam8157: 我这唐家岭民工容易么...
 * maplebeats glodendict有人用么，开个标签狂吃CPU是怎么一回事
<onlylove> 没用过……至今还在用stardict凑合
 * maplebeats 这当当没下限啊，送我十块的礼券，居然只能买460的某一大件
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 求搜索功能啊！
<maplebeats> 折扣：100折
<maplebeats> 这下限啊
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 用了那么旧的goldendict都没你那个问题
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: 唐家岭是哪里？石家庄的开发区么？
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: ...
<gebjgd> maplebeats: android上都用的goldendict
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 我大唐家岭都没听说过...
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 北京当年的蚁族聚居地呢...
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我说的是电脑上的==！开个标签就会吃20%的CPU。。。关掉就好了
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: o，记起来了
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 我这里没事
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 3台都没有问题
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: 貌似现在被铲得差不多了？
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: 已然夷为平地了...要建帝都最大的公共绿地了。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你的问题
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我确定是网络模块的问题。。。我把wiki和youdao关掉之后就正常了
<maplebeats> 用本地词典是正常的
<gebjgd> maplebeats: youdao？
<roylez_> hamo_sleepy: 蚁族就应该住地下啊
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 没用过那东西
<hamo_sleepy> roylez_: ...
<Yifu> Router2, = =！
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 整个网络模块都有问题，我觉得 。。。。
<hamo_sleepy> adam8157: 蛋蛋你怎么住地上了？
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 那我3台机器都没有问题 你怎么说
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 你开了wiki的？
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 2台上网本 1台2006年的
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 开了
<maplebeats> 难道是我人品问题==！
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 啥发行版？
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我又测试了下。。。youdao的问题==！
<maplebeats> 擦擦，国产货就是牛啊
<Router2> Yifu ?
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e 你来啦
<Yifu> Router2, @错认了
<maplebeats> eexpress: 不挂马甲了？
<Freebuilder> 它马甲挂了
<freeflying> eexpress: 真身
<Yifu> 骚年们 推荐个好的博客看看呗 ^ ^
<Yifu> 挺无聊的说。。
<gebjgd> Yifu: 边看边撸管子？
<Yifu> 想找点东西折腾折腾
 * maplebeats 我博客太丑了，不能看
<Yifu> gebjgd, 戒撸了。
<gebjgd> Yifu: 为什么戒掉了 太可惜了
<maplebeats> Yifu: 继续撸吧
<Yifu> maplebeats, 不怕丑
<Yifu> gebjgd, 伤身啊
<gebjgd> Yifu: 谁说的 每周2到3次 强身健体
<Yifu> gebjgd, (#‵′)
<Freebuilder> 小……大……强……
<maplebeats> 强撸伤身
<Yifu> http://www.x-berry.com/ 就像这个站的文章，很适合我这种小白人士怡情
<Guest47617> Yifu,啥网址y 软矿 - 工欲善其事，必先利其器！
<Freebuilder> 今日乃知「花儿为什么这样红」
<Yifu> Guest47617, 是机器人吧
<bluek> 蛋疼
<gebjgd> bluek: 剌掉
<bluek> 今天休息一下，准备放松，于是打开pps，发现风扇突然加快速度。于是打开cpu，发现cpu 2 100%
<Yifu> irc 能发图片就好了
<gebjgd> Yifu: 那博客有毛看的
<gebjgd> Yifu: 给win小白看看还好
<Yifu> gebjgd, 适合我这种小白人士怡情
<bluek> cpu1 and cpu3 一般是也挺高的。
<Yifu> bluek, 你的感知能力不错
<Yifu> bluek, 风扇转速都是浮云
<gebjgd> Yifu: 全是win的软件 有什么看头
<bluek> yifu,我插，我的本本突然声音好大，我听不到啊
<Yifu> gebjgd, 新奇
<Guest47617> 新 Arch发行版 • kde 4.9.1 更换窗口装饰重启进入桌面后假死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386772 kde 4.9.1 更换窗口装饰重启进入桌面后,点击dolphin会假死,只要有点击动作都会假死,鼠标不能动.有没有人碰到这个问题啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 dongfanglu — 2012-09-11 21:01
<Yifu> gebjgd, 推荐个高级的看看
<gebjgd> Yifu: 什么搞基的？
<gebjgd> Yifu: 我不知道搞基的 搞基你要问搞基的人才知道
<Yifu> gebjgd, = =！ 不是搞基
 * cherrot_ 加班。。。
<bluek> 你们的pps啊有问题啊
<Yifu> gebjgd, 就是你说那种  牛叉的
<Yifu> bluek, 我不用
<bluek> yifu，那你平时看电影怎么办啊？
<gebjgd> bluek: 没有
<gebjgd> bluek: 我这里pps很好
<Yifu> bluek, 你说的是linux pps吧
<bluek> yifu,是的啊
 * maplebeats linux pps，扯淡啊
<Yifu> bluek, 我看电影才不去linux。。
<gebjgd> bluek: 我的随便看
<maplebeats> Yifu: 离线下载啊
<gebjgd> bluek: 3台机器随便看
<bluek> yifu,我只有一个系统。
<Yifu> maplebeats, 不离线 我去win
<bluek> gebjgd, ……
<Yifu> linux pps 做工真差
<gebjgd> linux pps比win上的电影多
<maplebeats> 自己找种子啊
<bluek> yifu,那你用啥看啊？mac?
<Freebuilder> cherrot, 你登录怎么老有下划线？
<cherrot> Freebuilder: 因为老断线重连。。
<Freebuilder> cherrot, 换网络
<cherrot> Freebuilder: 好久不见 :D
<Yifu> 电影我去win看
<Yifu> bluek, 好多都要播放器才能看
<Freebuilder> cherrot, 一般没上 IRC 的习，我不经常到论坛灌水的嘛。
<cherrot> Freebuilder: 我直接用的 irc.freenode.net   有比较快的域名么？
<Freebuilder> cherrot, 我也用这个的。
<bluek> yifu,知道了，大不了我看优酷
<gebjgd> bluek: 我这里 arch + linux pps 看的很爽
<bluek> gebjgd, 32 or 64?
<gebjgd> bluek: 32
<maplebeats> PPS那画质。。。
<Yifu> bluek, linux flash不敢恭维，老崩溃，资源占用多
<bluek> gebjgd, 哦，知道了。
<bluek> yifu,哈哈，我这里flash看电影很爽
<Yifu> maplebeats, pps画质还行啊
<bluek> 从来不崩溃
<Yifu> bluek, 我一天不崩溃一次他都不叫flash。。
<maplebeats> Yifu: 最近720P+画质都=渣
<bluek> yifu,别说看电影啦，我玩开心网里面的开心城市都没有问题
<Yifu> maplebeats, 我感觉分辨率还行
<Yifu> bluek, = =
<bluek> 下了哦
<Yifu> 白
<Yifu> 谁玩新浪微博？互粉~
 * maplebeats 我是死人
<weakiwi> 。。。
 * maplebeats twitter还可以fo fo
<weakiwi> 没必要吧
<maplebeats> weibo玩了半年扔掉了，烦死了
<Yifu> twitter 没人认识。。
<weakiwi> 推特上只有7个人fo我
<weakiwi> 。。。
<weakiwi> 我发推是记录一些小事的
<maplebeats> 我也是
<fatboy> svn: 路径 '.' 好像是 Subversion 1.7 或更高版本的工作副本。请升级你的 Subversion
<fatboy> 客户端，以使用此工作副本。
<fatboy> svn: 路径 '.' 好像是 Subversion 1.7 或更高版本的工作副本。请升级你的 Subversion
<fatboy> 客户端，以使用此工作副本。
<fatboy> 这问题咋解决？
<fatboy> ubuntu貌似没有1.7
<maplebeats> 那就PPA啊
<Yifu> 尼玛 twitter 密码都忘了
<fatboy> PPA沐浴
<fatboy> 木有
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似蛤蟆已经归位了
<fatboy> 看来要去官方自己编译了
<adam8157> roylez_: 哪里
<roylez_> fatboy: 全删了装git
<roylez_> adam8157: 不在聊天室了
<fatboy> 说说咋整？
<fatboy> 大神
<roylez_> adam8157: 热死了
<adam8157> roylez_: 帝都凉快
<roylez_> adam8157: 那是
<adam8157> roylez_: 来吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 请你吃东来顺儿
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<ltscn_> 有个问题我很好奇
<ltscn_> 为什么gcc的标志是一头牛从蛋壳里出来。。。。
<roylez_> ltscn_: 牛蛋蛋嘛
<ltscn_> roylez, 正解如此中式么。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 21:28 <          ltscn_ > 为什么gcc的标志是一头牛从蛋壳里出来。。。。
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: gcc
<roylez_> adam8157: http://static.fsf.org/nosvn/gcc_sm.png
<adam8157> ltscn_: 蛋的意思是创造吧
<Guest47617> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [bug]长时间联网后网卡无法使用，重启network-manager服务后恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386775 这是第二次遇到，所以报告了。不知道该发在那里，也不知道该填写什么信息。 挂机下东西，期间不曾关机，网卡一直工作，刚才突然掉线，通知栏里显 …
<ltscn_> adam8157, 没什么典故在里面吗？
<adam8157> ltscn_: 我晓不得
<Yifu> 想diy一个而显示器，你们觉得靠谱么，最好是触屏的。。迎合一下win8
<Freebuilder> Yifu, 不如买个便宜
<Tuccuay> 买个触摸屏放到1336x768的14‘笔记本上大概要多少钱
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 直接买个平板完事
<Router2> Yifu: WIN的系统只用到了XP，WIN7都没装过，WIN8？没啥意思
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 之后上arm debian
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 苦逼大二的表示没钱
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 卖屁股
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 有男朋友了
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 我看到这个141.10￥
<Tuccuay> Yifu: =。=～
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 我了个去
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 妹子？
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 不是
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: .....
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 搞基的？
<Yifu> 其实我想买个笔记本屏再转vga接口。。。
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 那你来对地方了
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 有。。。。问。。。。。题。。。。么。。。。
<Yifu> 妹纸在哪
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 搞基-cn欢迎你
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 不是妹纸，抱歉
<maplebeats> 没有妹子啊
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 搞基-cn是个啥。。。。
<Freebuilder>                 
<gebjgd> Yifu: 他是攻守兼备的
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 好吧你猜中了
<Tuccuay> 我掉线了还是突然发安静了。。。
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 一般搞基的应该有钱才是。你男友不给你买么？ 来，和蜀叔搞吧 蜀叔给你买
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 怪蜀黍你要干神马
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 和你搞攻守联盟啊
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 蜀黍 ;)
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 正太
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 蜀黍您今年贵庚
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 30了
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 我这里有洁身器  可以随时帮你灌畅
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 我这里有洁身器  可以随时帮你灌肠
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 灌你一脸～
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 放心吧 蜀叔会爱你的
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 调皮
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 不如我帮你灌鼻孔吧
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: :0
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: :)
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 谁灌谁还说不定的
<eexpress> gebjgd: 你这黄衫党徒。很蛋痛嘛。
<gebjgd> eexpress: XD
<eexpress> 这么无聊。
<gebjgd> eexpress: 休假么
<gebjgd> eexpress: 逗逗正太
<Freebuilder> eexpress, 还不睡觉？
<eexpress> 休假，去找德国皮衣女啊。
<Yifu> 我找到了个改装板套件。。好大。。
<gebjgd> eexpress: 我想换换口味
<eexpress> Freebuilder: 这么早。。
<Freebuilder> eexpress, 你老婆等着你呢。
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 你是要拿个面板自己做个显示器么。。。
<Yifu> 不过这算算起来，比直接买，便宜不少
<eexpress> Freebuilder: 小孩子，不懂事，乱说话。
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 嗯，在加个触摸屏
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 物料成本多少
<Yifu> 我算算看
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 先算着。。。我楼下超市买点吃的去，晚饭还没吃呢～
<Tuccuay> 明天满课。。。。
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 不加触摸膜，不到四百。。
<gebjgd> 求证：听说帝都高校接到通知，主要领导必须24小时在校值班。
<Yifu> gebjgd, 我不信
<eexpress> gebjgd: 这你也。。
<gebjgd> eexpress: g+上看到的
<gebjgd> 哈哈！中共真是被逼疯了，居然使出了最新超级无敌保钓大杀器——播报钓鱼岛海域天气海洋预报！小日本你们颤抖吧........
<gebjgd> 吴祚来：#言者无醉#现在打仗与过去不一样了，过去是打精神仗，伤亡一个人，精神安慰为主，发个奖状送个红旗就行了，现在牺牲一个人，伤一个人，成本应该是五十万到一百万之间吧。而且独生子女们要不要上前线？牺牲了怎么办？这都是面临的问题。打胜了，要不要对方赔偿，打输了，会不会又要赔银子？我思考这些问题，你呢ï
<eexpress> 小岛，只是筹码。其实不在乎的。
<Yifu> 屏幕320￥+转接版55￥+触摸膜120￥=495￥
<eexpress> 蒙古都丢了。算啥。
<maplebeats> 18大快开了，打毛
<maplebeats> 我赌它不会打，继续谴责
<Yifu> win8平板就诞生了
<eexpress> 只有tw才重要
 * hamo_clean 拜原装神
<maplebeats> Yifu: 没用
<gebjgd> 八大不懂事：领导敬酒你不喝，领导小姐你先摸，领导走路你坐车，领导讲话你罗嗦，领导私事你瞎说，领导洗澡你先脱，领导夹菜你转桌，领导听牌你自摸。
<hamo_clean> gebjgd: 而且他们居然发动了发改委
<Yifu> maplebeats, 为啥？
<gebjgd> hamo_clean: 你不是睡觉了么
<gebjgd> hamo_clean: 梦游？
<hamo_clean> gebjgd: sleepy又不是sleep...
<gebjgd> 【保钓流程】甲：互相扯皮后各自宣布胜利！乙：应对步骤，1抗议！2强烈抗议！3加班抗议！4取消一些双方既定的访问；5开始删帖，增添敏感词；6僵持几月后，民间开始接触；7恢复邦交；8大报小报开始有根有据地论述，日控钓岛符合中日双边大局，无损中日人民世代友好！
<maplebeats> Yifu: windows除了打游戏还能做什么？平板打游戏就是SB啊。。所以windows平板=垃圾
<gebjgd> hamo_clean: 少看了一个y
<hamo_clean> adam8157: 貌似真的基蛙君好久不来了...
<eexpress> hamo_clean: 额。你冠希啊。玩文字游戏？
<Yifu> maplebeats, 别误会，拿来装13的，
<eexpress> 嘎嘛，一直在小鸟上罗嗦
<hamo_clean> eexpress: 木有冠希哥高富帅啊...神
<adam8157> hamo_clean: 蛤蟆_可怜?
 * maplebeats 都流行马甲？
<eexpress> hamo_clean: 你不是小白。。。脸嘛。
<qsdiy> hekko
<eexpress> 蛋蛋才高
<hamo_clean> maplebeats: 我这可不是马甲...我这是个性签名...
<gebjgd>  【政协委员顾也力语出惊人】：“公务员最好放半年的假。不要让公务员上那么多班，特别是政府官员少管事，看到他们多休息我很开心，因为他们休息不休息，我们都是一样干的。他们休息了既可减少公费开支，又可以大大减少审批环节，提高办公效率。”
<hamo_clean> eexpress: 蛋蛋是白富高帅美...
 * maplebeats ....
<eexpress> 。。我是说高。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 打仗不
<hamo_what> eexpress: 求加入乃们一起打...
<eexpress> hamo_what: 你小脑不发达的，打不了。
<gebjgd> #段子 【严肃声明】
<gebjgd> 钓鱼岛是中国不可分隔的一部分。如果日方一意孤行，由此造成的一切严重后果将由日系车主承担。
<hamo_what> eexpress: 我觉得跟你们打仗不用动脑子...lol
<eexpress> 小心第二天，头晕恶心。。 hamo_what
<hamo_what> roylez_: 尾席...
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 屏幕320￥+转接版55￥+触摸膜120￥=495￥这能用不。。。外壳都没有。。。
 * hamo_what 疼猪貌似也好久木有来了...
<eexpress> 疼疼每天练习新车。以及被女王折磨。
<cfy> eexpress: 神好
<eexpress> 现在可能能挂2档上路了。
<eexpress> cfy: 有好玩的没。
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 先把这几样解决好就行。。了   我想钉墙上
<cfy> eexpress: 我会挂到5档了
<roylez_> hamo_what: 黑毛，我在看redis-search
<gebjgd> cfy: 牛逼
<cfy> hamo_what: what是啥?
<eexpress> 自行车？
<Tuccuay> cfy: 触摸。。。墙上。。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 都会用5档了
<roylez_> hamo_what: 单独用一个数据库来存index
<Yifu> 我驾照刚拿到
<hamo_what> roylez_: 建议不上redis了...内存实在吃不消...
<cfy> eexpress: 我同学的自行车..3x5个档位
<Yifu> 下午就闯了红灯
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 具体哪些。。。发个链接。。。
<eexpress> 额。 roylez_这尾巴是活的。。
<hamo_what> cfy: what啥都是...
<cfy> hamo_what: gaoji?
<roylez_> hamo_what: redis快啊
<eexpress> cfy: 贵不
<hamo_what> roylez_: pm
<cfy> eexpress: 几百吧,黑车
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 具体哪些。。。发个链接。。。
<eexpress> 。这也有黑车？
<gebjgd> eexpress: 当然有
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 只是看看价格，具体怎么配还没找
<eexpress> 盗的那种？
<cfy> eexpress: 自行扯嘛
<cfy> eexpress: 也许是
<gebjgd> eexpress: 我上大学的时候就有黑车了
<gebjgd> eexpress: 十年前
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 这个转接板http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.22.b999f6&id=127526634
<Guest47617> Yifu,啥网址y 笔记本屏改显示器 点屏套件 屏改装DIY驱动套件 8.9-15寸通用-淘宝网
<eexpress> 现在不都打击掉了嘛
<Tuccuay> eexpress: 好吧～
<cfy> eexpress: 对..
<gebjgd> eexpress: 显然不可能
<cfy> eexpress: 现在换电瓶车了.主要市场
<gebjgd> 越南妹才6000刀而已...而且一年内跑了还有Free一个...= =
<eexpress> 学校可能是最靠谱的销账地盘
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。你真。。
<gebjgd> archl: 你心动了？
<gebjgd> archl: 鸡也动了？
<gebjgd> 有人说，钓鱼岛后面是美国想遏制中国。美国想遏制中国什么？给中国人言论自由？保护中国人各种权利？不让中国政府扶持朝鲜？让中国更加遵守联合国人权宣言？这种遏制挺好的，中国民众天天骂政府，政府不鸟你，甚至不许你骂，不许你遏制，好不容易有个美国来遏制一下中国政府，要热烈欢迎才对，希望早日把中国政府遏制成文明政府ã
<archl> gebjgd: 觉得你很俗。。。
<hamo_what> gebjgd: 据说有个越南版瑶瑶？
<gebjgd> archl: 一般俗
<cfy> gebjgd: 乱码
<gebjgd> archl: 我要是你的话我早就和你表妹结婚了
<gebjgd> archl: 留在袋鼠国
<cfy> eexpress: 我暑假来长沙玩
<cfy> eexpress: 咋样 ?
<eexpress> 好的
<gebjgd> hamo_what: 你也心动了？
<eexpress> 喜欢玩啥
<cfy> eexpress: 喜欢和崽崽一起玩
<eexpress> 。
 * hamo_what 求组团团购越南妹纸...
<eexpress> 咋还暑假？
<cfy> eexpress: 下个暑假嘛
<eexpress> 不都过了嘛
<eexpress> 。
<hamo_what> eexpress: 求崽崽欲照...不是，玉照
<eexpress> hamo_what: 你先给一个
<cfy> hamo_what: 你gaoji都gaoji到正太了?
<gebjgd> hamo_what: 恋童癖？
 * hamo_what ...
<gebjgd> hamo_what: 恋童癖？
 * hamo_what 输入法...输入法...
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 淘宝的外壳都丑死了。
<eexpress> 哦。蛤蟆这下名声坏了。
<eexpress> lol
<gebjgd> eexpress: 你儿子危险了
<eexpress> 这不用担心
<cfy> eexpress: hamo_what 本来名声就不好阿 cc hamo_what
<eexpress> cfy: 也是也是
<cfy> hamo_what: 为啥不air了?
<eexpress> 上次我问过了。
<eexpress> 他的air，就是YY
<gebjgd> 两会发表的声明说中日关系来之不易云云，尼玛中日关系都快和天朝干群关系差不多了，还有啥来之不易的？
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> 笑抽了
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 那我钉在宿舍床头的架子上么～
<zmcbb30> eexpress: 依依
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> roylez 金老板
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 也行，反正又离不开本本
<Guest47617> 新 初学者园地 • bc计算器设置默认值 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386785 基本上每次我都要先输入 scale=x scale=0这个默认值怎么改，bc有配置文件吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2012-09-11 22:22
<Yifu> 前段时间有个自己diy触屏电脑的，霸气侧漏
<Yifu> 不过他买的就是触屏
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 那种淘宝上买个触屏拆开本本放进去，完成。。。
<Yifu> (#‵′)靠  我为毛不直接买个触摸屏
<Tuccuay> = =
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 不是触屏电脑，是平板电脑，说错了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 怎么吃包包 刚吃完？
<archl> 哇啊。
<archl> 讨厌。。。蛀牙
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 。。。。。
<archl> 还要补牙
<gebjgd> archl: 怎么没在袋鼠国搞定？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: http://news.163.com/12/0911/08/8B40DGK000011229.html
<Guest47617> zmcbb30,啥网址y 广州地铁猥亵女性男子再次作案被抓获_网易新闻中心
<archl> 塞了一块棉花，有一块石膏
<gebjgd> archl: 回兲朝就贵了哟
<archl> gebjgd: 当然不花钱。
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。袋鼠国比天朝贵百倍
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你终于落网伏法了？
<gebjgd> archl: 有保险
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 伏法还可以上网 ， 真不错
<archl> gebjgd: 牙医无保险
<maplebeats> 牙医？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 低头认错立地成5毛啊
<gebjgd> archl: 太次了
 * maplebeats 牙医可怕死了
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 花几百块过东莞会死 ？
<archl> 牙科非常规医疗项目
<archl> 普通医院没牙科
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 为毛？
<Yifu> 我牙龈的地方掉一块，怎么回事 = =！
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你没看新闻
<gebjgd> Yifu: 搞基过度
<may> zmcbb30: 东莞？？？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 发来看看
<Yifu> gebjgd, (#‵′)靠
<zmcbb30> may 那边你很熟 ？
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 口多了么。。。
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你又要对正太下手？
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 你果然业务很熟
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 谁是正太 ？
<may> zmcbb30: 我现在在东莞
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: may
<zmcbb30> 。。。。
<Tuccuay> gebjgd: 咳咳。。。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 东莞那是雕叔当年的基地
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: zmcbb30 包叔也是搞基高手 你们可以切磋下
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 傻瓜 ， 我不搞基的
<Tuccuay> zmcbb30: 傻瓜，他只喜欢你
<zmcbb30> Tuccuay: 傻瓜 ， 他可以自己打手枪的
<Tuccuay> zmcbb30: 傻瓜，他不会放弃你的
<zmcbb30> Tuccuay: 傻瓜，所以他不断打飞机
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: zmcbb30 你们2个现在就为了我而争吵了？
 * gebjgd 太感动了
 * gebjgd 湿了
<archl> Destine: 来逛 http://dooloo.info/
<Guest47617> archl,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 主页
<zmcbb30> Tuccuay: 你看
<Tuccuay> zmcbb30: 一起看
<maplebeats>  某网页中根据用户的输入, 不期待地生成了可执行的js代码,
<maplebeats> 这个不期待是什么意思
<hamo_what> maplebeats: 典型的直译...
<hamo_what> maplebeats: 就是不预期的
<hamo_what> roylez_: http://weibo.com/u/2708572903  妹纸不错...
<Guest47617> hamo_what,啥网址y 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<onlylove> 意外地
<maplebeats> Unable to connect
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 极品啊  http://www.56.com/u79/v_NzI1NDgwNjA.html/880831_lixing431.html
<Guest47617> zmcbb30,啥网址y 爱情保卫战奇葩女 -综艺视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<maplebeats> hamo_what: 直接发图
<hamo_what> roylez_: 在魔都呢...
<hamo_what> zmcbb30: ...
<roylez_> hamo_what: 啥？？？
<roylez_> hamo_what: 困死了
<hamo_what> roylez_: 给你推荐个妹纸...
<zmcbb30> hamo_what: 这是演戏还是啥呢 ？
<hamo_what> zmcbb30: 我觉得演戏的成分略大...
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你喜欢这种类型的吧
<roylez_> hamo_what: 33分钟的人声啊
 * adam8157 主席有了
<hamo_what> roylez_: 啥？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 那不如死了算了
<hamo_what> adam8157: 几个月了？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你现在有性生活么
<roylez_> adam8157: 有 你 妹
<hamo_what> adam8157: 那推荐给你算了...
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 暂时没有
<hamo_what> adam8157: http://www.56.com/u79/v_NzI1NDgwNjA.html/880831_lixing431.html 这个推荐给你，是你的style...
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 就是了
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 性生活也不用找这款式吧。。。
 * adam8157 秘密知道的太多不好 唉...
<hamo_what> adam8157: 秘密什么的...给主席推荐妹纸就好...
<hamo_what> adam8157: 而且我还只带你喜欢什么style...
<adam8157> hamo_what: 你知道个屁
<hamo_what> adam8157:  而且我还知道你喜欢什么style...
<adam8157> hamo_what: 你知道个屁
<archl> adam8157 秘密？
<archl> hamo_what:  你这么爱主席。
 * archl 总觉得 hamo真可怜。。。
<Guest47617> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu环境下安装pptpd构建VPN的问题！求大神指点！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386790 最近用Amazon EC2 做一个VPN自用，Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS 32位的环境 也查了很多资料，最后连接VPN的确可以穿墙。但是我发现用VPN看Youtube视频的缓冲速度明显比直接连ssh看要慢的多，而 …
<adam8157> archl: 哈哈哈哈
<hamo_what> archl: ...
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 这极品男也够厉害 ， 居然能忍那么久
 * adam8157 罗姐升级好快
<archl> adam8157。。。
<archl> adam8157 石膏味道真难吃
<hamo_what> adam8157: 现在罗姐这个状态用什么形容词？
<adam8157> archl: 豆腐味儿
<hamo_what> archl: 吃石膏？
<archl> adam8157 我会得鼻癌和糖尿病。真可怕
<adam8157> hamo_what: 这主持人 身体比例很怪
<adam8157> archl: 扯
<archl> adam8157 从遗传学角度，几率极大
<adam8157> archl: 扯
<hamo_what> adam8157: 说重点...这妹子绝对你的style...软啊...
<adam8157> hamo_what: 绝对不是
<hamo_what> adam8157: =,=
<archl> hamo_what: 蛀牙被石膏塞住了
<hamo_what> archl: 居然去补牙...
<archl> hamo_what: 感觉你喜欢软妹子？
 * hamo_what 话说到补牙，为啥我想起来abs-130了...
<hamo_what> archl: 嗯嗯，软软的那种...
<maplebeats> 补牙做什么
<maplebeats> 直接拔掉啊
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> 我前些天才拔了
<archl> hamo_what: 。那类的比较好找吧。
<hamo_what> archl: 不好找...
<archl> maplebeats: 你的神经都坏死了才拔牙吧。
<archl> hamo_what: 呃，难道现在妹子的胸部都很硬吗？
<hamo_what> archl: 软妹纸都喜欢蛋蛋这样的高富帅...
<maplebeats> archl: 没有坏
<hamo_what> archl: ...
<hamo_what> archl: 你就关心胸...
<maplebeats> archl: 疼了我一周才好
<hamo_what> test
<adam8157> hamo_what: fail
<Guest47617> hamo_what, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<hamo_what> adam8157: 滚粗。。。
<archl> hamo_what:  因为我的印象里胸是硬的。
<Freebuilder> 李煜太他妈窝囊了！治国不才，不殉社稷，也就罢了。无力护花也不怪你，可你怎么能忍得下自己老婆遭受如此蹂躏呢！我要是你早就杀了老婆然后自杀了！
<hamo_what> archl: 额...你原来喜欢男人的胸...
 * hamo_what 拜罗姐！
<archl> maplebeats: 我还是不拔了
<archl> hamo_what: 下次就抱抱你。
 * hamo_what 额...
<maplebeats> archl: 我忘说了。。。我是智齿。。。所以直接就拔了
<Freebuilder> 那个谁说做俯卧撑丰胸，于是很多妹子胸就变硬了。
<hamo_what> Freebuilder: 妹纸怎么会做俯卧撑？
<maplebeats> Freebuilder:不会吧
<Freebuilder> 范冰冰的五个丰胸秘籍，第一招
<adam8157> ...
<Freebuilder> 虽然这个动作相当累人，但它已经被公认为最有效的丰胸运动。只要养成每天做的习惯，不但能丰胸，还能缩小腹部。实际上做俯卧撑本身并不能使乳房增大，因为乳房里并无肌肉。但通过锻炼能使乳房下胸肌增长，胸肌的增大会使乳房突出
<hamo_what> Freebuilder: 真有研究...
<Freebuilder> ee 睡觉去了？
<archl> Freebuilder:  可是我初中时有一次不小心撞上了某女同学的胸部。。。感觉超级硬。。。
 * adam8157 我擦 郑海霞
<adam8157> archl: 那是bra硬
<archl> adam8157 哦。有可能。
<adam8157> archl: 必须是...
<Freebuilder> archl, 硬？那肯定是罩罩硬。
<archl> 。
<archl> 没想到那一层。
 * hamo_what 都这么有研究...膜拜...
 * FrankLv 这个课题高级
<Freebuilder> archl, 一般的罩罩都有钢托的，厚杯的会显得更加硬。
<archl> Freebuilder: 。
<Freebuilder> hamo_what, 都三十岁的人了，这有什么奇怪的。
<archl> Freebuilder: 我都没查过资料
<archl> hamo_what:  你还不到30呢
 * hamo_what 额...我还小...
<adam8157> 即使没有钢托, 肯定也会比皮肤和肉硬很多, 所以你感觉是硬的
<gebjgd> 孙咸泽升任国家药监局副局长 曾因三鹿事件被处分-财经网 »
<gebjgd> 三鹿 药监局,2009年3月，因为三鹿奶粉事件，中央纪委监察部对孙咸泽给予记过的行政处分
<archl> adam8157 恩。
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<zent00> 测试
<Guest47617> zent00, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<hamo_what> adam8157: 练胸去了？
<archl> hamo_what:  练胸啊。。。胸部几乎只有皮的我怎么练！！！
<gebjgd> archl: 内放盐水袋
<archl> hamo_what: 一摸就到骨头了。
<hamo_what> archl: 思密达手术技术牛牛的...
<hamo_what> archl: 去隆
<Freebuilder> archl, 只有皮？那潜力大呀！
<archl> hamo_what gebjgd。。。
<archl> Freebuilder: 。。。
 * archl 需要长胖秘方。。。
 * archl 想要长胖
 * archl 要增肥！
<Freebuilder> 我也要
<maplebeats> +2
<archl>  先上 vpn，
<zmcbb30> hamo_what: 那男的竟然还能要回去。。。服了
<hamo_what> zmcbb30: ...妹子软嘛...
<zmcbb30> hamo_what: 再怎么软也不能这样吧。。。。
<hamo_what> zmcbb30: 口味不同...
<hamo_what> zmcbb30: 这男人一看就是个小受
<gebjgd> 【警察上班看古装剧 纪委回应：看破案电影】网帖称，陕西绥德县境内数处林木被毁，群众举报一直不见处理，而林业派出所民警却在上班时间玩游戏、看电影。纪委回应称，当时一位民警看的是破案电影，另一位是玩QQ游戏，恰巧被记者发现并拍照。网友说，明明看的是《木府风云》
<zmcbb30> hamo_what: 没有一点男人气
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 软妹子爽  水多
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 这个也很极品 http://www.56.com/u23/v_NjYyMTg2OTI.html#sm_page
<Guest47617> zmcbb30,啥网址y 爱情保卫战20120211 网络抢先播女老板包养穷小子 -综艺视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
 * adam8157 奇葩的节目, 嘉宾也很奇葩
<hamo_what> zmcbb30: 你想，怎么可能这么多极品都到这个节目去了..明显演员嘛
<hamo_what> adam8157: 你不是丰胸去了？
<adam8157> hamo_what: 一组回来了
<zmcbb30> hamo_what: 那些演员素质挺高的啊
<hamo_what> zmcbb30: 第一个那个软妹纸，好几次差点笑场...估计自己也受不了了...
<zmcbb30> hamo_what: 这个不错 http://www.56.com/u81/v_Njk5NTAxMjY.html#sm_page
<Guest47617> zmcbb30,啥网址y 爱情保卫战 妈不喜欢刚果女友 -综艺视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<hamo_what> zmcbb30: 你居然把这个系列都看了...
<zmcbb30> hamo_what: 顺便浏览一下，娱乐一下
<adam8157> zmcbb30: 包子妹妹, 主席喜欢看重口, 你喜欢看奇葩...
 * adam8157 我都喜欢看 娃哈哈
<hamo_what> zmcbb30: 妹纸？
<hamo_what> adam8157: 重口奇葩蛋
<zmcbb30> hamo_what: 。。。。
<zmcbb30> hamo_what: 你妈妈知道你要娶个黑妹子会怎么样 ？
 * maplebeats 口味重
<hamo_what> zmcbb30: 黑妹纸？黑人？
<zmcbb30> hamo_what: 就那集那样
<hamo_what> zmcbb30: 这不可能...我自己这关都过不了...我喜欢白富美...
<zmcbb30> 哦
<maplebeats> hamo_what: 万一人家是黑富美呢
<adam8157> hamo_what: 个子呢
<hamo_what> adam8157: 滚粗！
<adam8157> hamo_what: 就问问
<hamo_what> maplebeats: 宁可是白穷美，也不要黑富美
<hamo_what> adam8157: 滚粗！祝你一辈子跟主席gaoji.l..
 * hamo_what lol
<maplebeats> hamo_what: 你注定要gao ji一辈子
<adam8157> hamo_what: 我就问问
<adam8157> hamo_what: 我喜欢个高的
 * hamo_what /kickban adam8157 
<hamo_what> adam8157: P.S. 我也喜欢...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 没会？
<hamo_what> adam8157: 我也喜欢个高的...
<adam8157> hamo_what: kickban的格式你都不会
 * MeaCulpa 儿子幼儿园班上有个娃娃，妈妈是黑人...
<hamo_what> adam8157: 求帽子做尝试...
<adam8157> 罗姐上了真相啊
<hamo_what> adam8157: aha?
<adam8157> hamo_what: twitter
<zmcbb30> hamo_what: 靠。。。。那么多集啊 ， 那么多极品啊
<hamo_what> zmcbb30: 建议都看完...可以知道自己好哪一口...
<adam8157> hamo_what: 这样只能知道不喜欢那一口儿, 不会知道喜欢那一口儿的
<zmcbb30> hamo_what: 看完也一样
<hamo_what> adam8157: 你就发现你喜欢那个软妹纸了吧...
<hamo_what> adam8157: 别掩饰...
<adam8157> hamo_what: hell no
 * hamo_what 为啥我也上不去twitter了？
<archl> hamo_what:  adam8157 你们就互相调戏吧。反正激情足够
<hamo_what> archl: ...
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐你升级真快
<archl> adam8157 hamo_what 我只是发现你们两个真的很好。
<archl> 感情深厚
<adam8157> archl: 0_0
 * maplebeats x情四射
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<hamo_what> adam8157: 话说习出事情了？
 * MeaCulpa 夜深人静，是操机，还是看A, 还是打枪，还是去摸摸lp呢..
<archl> adam8157 hamo_what 拆了你们的台不好意思。
 * archl 太坏了。。。
 * maplebeats 不知道是不是我的错觉，好像有很多天没看见疼疼了
 * hamo_what LS +1
<archl> MeaCulpa:  去摸摸儿子？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 儿子不在
<archl> MeaCulpa:  那就去摸摸lp吧。
<MeaCulpa> archl: lp睡着了，恩
<archl> maplebeats:  疼疼可能在努力了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 去摸摸，然后操机，然后看A, 打枪，睡觉
<archl> 操机是啥？
<xjhv> av
<xjhv> 大概就是这个意思
<MeaCulpa> archl: 小老婆，PC
<xjhv> 俺太懂这个了
<xjhv> 屌丝硬伤阿
<archl> 。
<adam8157> archl: ...
<MeaCulpa> SG:U 谁看过
<archl> adam8157 当为啥不去 dooloo
<adam8157> archl: 去的啊
<adam8157> archl: 我是吸血用户
<hamo_what> archl: 蛋是吸血用户...
<archl> adam8157 打一发
<archl> adam8157 冒个泡。
<adam8157> archl: ...
<archl> hamo_what: 吸血。。。就要让他吐血 :)
<hamo_what> adam8157: 蛋蛋罗姐喊你去来一发...
<adam8157> hamo_what: 你有被黑
<hamo_what> adam8157: 神又在推上黑我。。。
<MeaCulpa> 你们还上推...
<archl> MeaCulpa:  。
<MeaCulpa> 我这twitvim里刷的都是Porn Star
<adam8157> hamo_what: 感觉最近欧美的人都在度假啊, 好多东西没更新了
<MeaCulpa> :) 推已经信息爆炸了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。
 * MeaCulpa Twitter里都是Porn Star,摔跤手之类
<hamo_what> adam8157: 你说美剧？
<adam8157> hamo_what: github之类
<MeaCulpa> True Blood?
<hamo_what> adam8157: github不是挂了？
<adam8157> hamo_what: 没有啊
<maplebeats> hamo_what: 挂了
<adam8157> hamo_what: 还真是
<maplebeats> hamo_what: 官方有声名
<MeaCulpa> yeah
<hamo_what> adam8157: 凹凸蛋
<MeaCulpa> 来launchpad吧，social coding
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 那速度。。。
<MeaCulpa> github弱爆了
<MeaCulpa> github merge 还要request
 * maplebeats launchpad那速度啊
 * hamo_what 整不了monit...先碎叫...
<MeaCulpa> github体现了Linux Kernel风格的核心dev对项目的专制
<MeaCulpa> 居然还自称social coding...
<maplebeats> 必须的
 * zmcbb30 闪人了 ， 大家晚安
<MeaCulpa> 那不叫social那叫religion
<MeaCulpa> 一圈人膜拜神
<MeaCu1pa> .
<MeaCu1pa> 搞一会儿老滚吧
<maplebeats> 有什么写css的好办法呢
<maplebeats> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q201477884.htm?w=%CB%AD%D3%D0%C5%B0%C9%B1%D4%AD%D0%CE%CD%A8%B9%D8%B4%E6%B5%B5&spi=1&sr=5&w8=%E8%B0%81%E6%9C%89%E8%99%90%E6%9D%80%E5%8E%9F%E5%BD%A2%E9%80%9A%E5%85%B3%E5%AD%98%E6%A1%A3&qf=20&rn=124&qs=4&sid=ac1b180b00012870504f5d4b6e6999ba&uid=8454549440&ch=w.search.5
<Guest47617> maplebeats,啥网址y 谁有虐杀原形通关存档？ - 已解决 - 搜搜问问
<maplebeats> 太搞笑了
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 放弃ubuntu吧
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 好歹用个debian啊
<gebjgd> 冉云飞: 官方某宣传机器总编，一会儿说不怕中日摩擦，一会儿说钓鱼岛打是打不回来的。其言不及义，前后矛盾，毫无逻辑到了近乎精神失常的地步。而且兴高采烈地欢呼新华社所说的两艘海监船到钓鱼岛220海里（396公里）去维权，难怪日人说根本就没看到.
<maplebeats> gebjgd: ubuntu？我没用ubuntu啊
<gebjgd> 【中国特色的新闻常用语】1. 群众情绪稳定／伤者情绪稳定／家属情绪稳定；2. 广大干部群众纷纷表示；3. 不明真相的群众；4. 一小撮别有用心的人；5. 发表重要讲话；6. 会议一致认为；7. 代表；8. 说三道四；9. 干涉中国内政；10. 有关部门。
 * maplebeats 淡定
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你还不换了ubuntu 好歹用个debian啊
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 为什么啊
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我洗发水党:(
<gebjgd> maplebeats: ubuntu的源不给力
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你是arch党？
<maplebeats> 是啊
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你关心政治新闻的热情和我老婆关心娱乐新闻的热情一样高啊
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我看的是g+
<gebjgd> piggybox: 上面转的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 这些是政治？
<maplebeats> 这些都是，那个啥
<gebjgd> piggybox: 时事消息而已
<maplebeats> 目测ubuntu13.04可能会不错
<ofan> nnnnd hdmi線怎麼這麼貴
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我一没要求竞选共党主席 二没对兲朝指手画脚
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 好不了 源不给力
<gebjgd> ofan: 你们那里多贵？
<piggybox> ofan: amazon上便宜买一根
<gebjgd> ofan: 我买的时候才5欧
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 哪里不给力了，ubuntu除了ppa源不行，其它都不错吧
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 就是源不给力啊
<piggybox> gebjgd: 又没说你有政治主张
<maplebeats> 换debian不一样么。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats: debian的源给力多了
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 或者arch
<ofan> gebjgd: $20,$30
<piggybox> ofan: 噗
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 我是用不惯debian
<ofan> 沃爾瑪賣的
<gebjgd> ofan: amazon。com上？
<ofan> gebjgd: walmart
<gebjgd> ofan: 傻 你在网上买不需要交税的
<gebjgd> ofan: walmart买还要有税的
<ofan> 剛從amazon賣了
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国晚上便宜
<ofan> 兩根$16
<gebjgd> ofan: 差不多吧
<gebjgd> ofan: hdmi 2 hdmi?
<cherrot> gebjgd: 乃在德国对吧
<gebjgd> cherrot: 恩那
<ofan> gebjgd: mini displayport to displayport
<ofan> 還有個hdmi to dvi
<gebjgd> ofan: 我买的时候hdmi 2 dvi 5欧
<gebjgd> ofan: 网购的
<ofan> gebjgd: 多長？
<gebjgd> ofan: 1.5ç±³
<ofan> gebjgd: 我的都兩米
<ofan> 哦 有一個是10ft
<ofan> mini dp to dp
<gebjgd> ofan: 那么长干嘛
<gebjgd> ofan: 我就给电脑用的
<gebjgd> cherrot: 我要是在兲朝 估计就看不到这些东西了 也没时间关注
<ofan> gebjgd: 顯示器離得遠
<gebjgd> cherrot: 估计一定是在国安局工作了
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就没办法了
<gebjgd> ofan: 越长越贵
<cherrot> gebjgd: :D
 * cherrot 睡觉去了
<gebjgd> cherrot: 毕业的时候差点进了国安局
<ofan> 差了下跟淘寶差不多價
<ofan> 可能還便宜
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 16刀 价格很公道了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我要是去saturn也贵
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国的bestbuy未必便宜 不如网购便宜
<ofan> walmart貌似就吃的便宜
<ofan> gebjgd: ebay能買到深圳產的
<gebjgd> ofan: 错
<ofan> $7一條
<gebjgd> ofan: publix
<gebjgd> ofan: publix吃的更便宜 更好
<gebjgd> ofan: 比walmart强
<ofan> gebjgd: 哦 我這沒有
<gebjgd> ofan: 应该有啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 你在美国还不弄辆车
<ofan> 窮地方
<gebjgd> ofan: 没车真不行 那地方
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒錢
<gebjgd> ofan: 打工 玩命打工
<ofan> gebjgd: 不值得
<gebjgd> ofan: 为了好的生活就要玩命的打工
<gebjgd> ofan: 当然值得
<gebjgd> ofan: 有车方便多了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我室友在學校麵包房凌晨12點-5點
<ofan> 還不如做做freelancer
<gebjgd> ofan: 天天对着电脑也未必是好事
<gebjgd> ofan: 做做体力活倒是更好
<ofan> gebjgd: 去體育館
<gebjgd> ofan: 夜班就不说了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不一样
<gebjgd> ofan: 那是一种人生的历练
<ofan> 。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 尤其是做我们这行的 以后一定是天天一屁股坐在座椅上
<gebjgd> ofan: 以后会为了运动而去花钱
<ofan> gebjgd: 去發傳單才歷練
<maplebeats> 哇哇，youtube的html5视频居然只占20%的CPU。。。
<ofan> 國內大學生最喜歡的工作
<maplebeats> 进步大大的啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 我还真发过
<gebjgd> ofan: 在国内的时候
<ofan> gebjgd: nb
<ofan> 弄了張信用卡，開始攢credit score了
<gebjgd> ofan: 信用卡就是买机票 订旅馆有用
<ofan> gebjgd: 攢credit
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你没有信用卡？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 能没有么
<ofan> 還有caskback
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 就是，我都想给你发一个了。
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 花美金还是有2.5欧的手续费
<piggybox> 等你有收入了credit score自然高
<ofan> 有過收入
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 人品
<ofan> 唉 這天氣真好，北京有這天氣回去也值了
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 不是人品 我用的是德意志银行的信用卡
 * gebjgd 看mib3
<ofan> gebjgd: 不好看
<ofan> gebjgd: 老的太老了
<ofan> 開頭出現了一次就沒再出現過
<Fishoneeyed> ge
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那是身份的标志，既然是标志，就不要说手续费高。
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还有很多手续费低的可以选择吗。
<gebjgd> 扯
<gebjgd> ofan: linux pps上刚有的
<gebjgd> ofan: 显然要看
<ofan> gebjgd: http://pbs.twimg.com/media/A2g0nSSCAAA3SeY.jpg
<gebjgd> ofan: 早就看完了
<gebjgd> ofan: g+上有
<ofan> ge
<ofan> gebjgd: 嘖嘖
<gebjgd> ofan: 喜欢？
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国这样的妹子应该很多
<gebjgd> ofan: 你要把握住机会啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 你說洋妞？
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<ofan> gebjgd: 不多
<ofan> gebjgd: 洋妞的那個大腿..
<gebjgd> ofan: 找瘦的啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 绝对有的
<piggybox> 美国大概是人均最肥的发达国家了
<ofan> gebjgd: 一屁股坐死你
<gebjgd> knownbad: 贱猫在gtalk上
<ofan> gebjgd: 瘦的太瘦
<gebjgd> ofan: 你可以找萝莉啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 找了蘿莉，警察就該找我了
 * maplebeats 高清下载字幕真是麻烦的事
<ofan> 而且蘿莉也不瘦
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 从来不下载 直接在线看
<gebjgd> ofan: 22岁下有的
<ofan> dolphin瀏覽器是國人寫的？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 咦你怎么知道？
<maplebeats> gebjgd: linux下在线这么惨
<gebjgd> knownbad: 正在和他聊
<ofan> gebjgd: jailbait危險係數太高
<knownbad> 好吧，我加他去。
<ofan> gebjgd: ninjacat?
<gebjgd> maplebeats: pps
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是那个广东茂名的
<knownbad> snugglecat
<ofan> 哦
<knownbad> atomcat
<knownbad> or whatevercat.
<ofan> 也叫ninjacat
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你和贱猫单独搞基？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他刚说的
<knownbad> 没，他说他已跟了你。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屁
<knownbad> 他钟情你的鸡鸡、。。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 這是真的麼
<gebjgd> knownbad: ........
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚 他说他和你撸的太狠
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要下了
<knownbad> 闻名的北京烤鸡鸡。
<ofan> gebjgd: 下了幹嘛
<gebjgd> ofan: 睡觉呗
<ofan> gebjgd: 跟誰睡
<knownbad> 加了他但他有点混了。
<knownbad> 还没加我。
<gebjgd> ofan: 和knownbad
<knownbad> 跟北京鸡鸡睡。
<ofan> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/09/six-strikes-internet-warning-system-really-truly-coming-to-us-this-year/
<Guest47617> ofan,啥网址y “Six strikes” Internet warning system will come to US this year | Ars Technica
<ofan> 喔槽！！
<ofan> 以後還怎麼挂bt
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的贱猫来了
<knownbad> 妈的，不是去睡吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 贱猫来了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你那能不能下bt電驢
<knownbad> 超你猫。
<ofan> 貓仔
<NotMe> 被 gebjgd 硬拉来了阿
<ofan> NotMe: ninjacat?
<gebjgd> ofan: 我都和你说了 我用transmission-cli -er
<gebjgd> ofan: 全加密
<ofan> gebjgd: 加密？
<ofan> 哦
<NotMe> alvin_rxg 他前几天就看出我来了
<gebjgd> NotMe: 你好久不来 knownbad 想屎你咯
<ofan> gebjgd: 強制加密？
<NotMe> 阿
<gebjgd> ofan: 对 全部加密
<ofan> 想屎你擼
<alvin_rxg> (裝死)
<NotMe> 我真得去睡了
<knownbad> NotMe: 加了你在gtalk但你也得加我。
<NotMe> 撸得太厉害了
 * gebjgd 打装死的 alvin_rxg 
<NotMe> 加了阿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你看你看
<alvin_rxg> (死了)
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你主动搞基的啊
<ofan> 騎裝死的 alvin_rxg
<gebjgd> NotMe: 还在那公司呢？
<gebjgd> NotMe: 做的如何？
<gebjgd> NotMe: 和我们大伙说说
<knownbad> NotMe: 我看看。
<NotMe> 明天我在上了，我撸得太厉害了
<gebjgd> NotMe: 不信。
<alvin_rxg> 你太他嗎重口味了！奸屍啊
<NotMe> 还没呢，那公司要java，不要c++的。
<NotMe> 我真的下了阿
<knownbad> 好，有了。
<NotMe> 阿
<NotMe> 886
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 誰？
<knownbad> 看到你了。
<knownbad> 99
<NotMe> 阿
<NotMe> em...这个好运阿
<NotMe> 看不到谁谁谁
<ofan> knownbad 眼裏包含著淚水深情的看着 NotMe
<ofan> 飽含
<NotMe> 阿
<ofan> 輸入法詞庫還是不行
<NotMe> 阿
<gebjgd> NotMe: knownbad 说要包养你
<NotMe> 睡了阿
<knownbad> 眼泪没但倒是憋了一肚子的尿。
<NotMe> 明天再来糟蹋我把
<gebjgd> NotMe: 他每月给你500美刀
<knownbad> 等等回来。
<NotMe> 阿
<gebjgd> NotMe: 真的
<gebjgd> NotMe: 500美刀的生活费给你
<NotMe> em...真的看得晕阿
<gebjgd> NotMe: 直到你儿子大学毕业
<NotMe> 阿
<ofan> NotMe: 快去睡吧，擼多了不睡，心臟容易受不了
<NotMe> 呵呵
<NotMe> 886阿
<gebjgd> ofan: 你经验丰富帝啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 上帝告訴我的
<gebjgd> ofan: 看来你也没少撸
<gebjgd> ofan: 去找个白人妹子多好
<gebjgd> ofan: 我要是去美国留学的 绝对找白人结婚了
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒聽說過挊帝之手麼？
<ofan> gebjgd: 說的就是這個
<gebjgd> ofan: 你那里机会大大的
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩 300斤的meat tank
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩 多好 不用盖被子了
<ofan> gebjgd: 直接窒息了
<gebjgd> ofan: 或者你学学 alvin_rxg 找越南妹子
<ofan> http://pbs.twimg.com/media/A2g0nSSCAAA3SeY.jpg 還是挊個這樣的
<ofan> 比較來感
<gebjgd> ofan: 那种没有白人妹子给力
<ofan> gebjgd: 白人長得好，但是身材真的大多數都不行
<gebjgd> ofan: 有好的啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 找啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 那些你都沒戲
<gebjgd> ofan: 说不好
<ofan> 都趾高氣昂的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你没看g+上的
<gebjgd> ofan: 一个上大的保安和一个瑞典的女流学生结婚了
<piggybox> so?
<ofan> gebjgd: 喔槽
<ofan> gebjgd: 國內吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接拿到瑞典的长居了
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<ofan> 罵得
<gebjgd> ofan: 你在美国也是一样的
<ofan> 我要回去當保安
<gebjgd> ofan: 羡慕嫉妒恨吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不也是
<knownbad> 找有身份的老中也不错啊。
<gebjgd> ofan: 那瑞典妹子还真不错呢
<piggybox> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> ofan: 我就算了
<gebjgd> ofan: 下辈子了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你都釘子釘到板子上了，比我更悲催
<ofan> 生米已經成稀飯了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我对我的板子还是很满意的
<ofan> knownbad: abc?
<gebjgd> ofan: 他让你找个老太太
<ofan> gebjgd: 看你嘴角的口水，不像是滿意的
<ofan> gebjgd: 越老的越厲害
<knownbad> Or simply H1 to GC.
<gebjgd> ofan: 老奶奶会爱你的
<knownbad> I am talking about real love here.
<ofan> gebjgd: 歐洲人不錯
<ofan> gebjgd: 比美國人來感
<ofan> gebjgd: 給我介紹個德國的吧
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 对了，你上次说的，需要什么ubuntu版本的？
<ofan> ...
<ofan> lainme: 一直在偷聽呢？
<alvin_rxg> lainme: whatever... 那些東西還是不滿意。。。
<lainme> ofan: 没啊。睡前过来看看
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 好吧。。
<ofan> 準備上課去
<ofan> 7 ideas,傳說中200人的大課
<gebjgd> 日的
<gebjgd> audacious不给力了 换deadbeef
<ofan> 順便物色一下妹子
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是
<gebjgd> ofan: 干点正事
<ofan> 閃人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额 原来是你的那个脚本的问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有验证文件是否结束
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我更新了，你沒迴應
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如果那个文件大小和原来的不一样呢？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://code.bulix.org/dt8765-82145?raw
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你就加了个对文件的大小进行比较找出url
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如果文件已经存在 但是大小不对呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你如果知道
<alvin_rxg> 讓 aria2c 判斷。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我看下man
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: aria2c -V?
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> 错了
<gebjgd> 我继续找
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不需要特殊参数
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: aria2c自动续传？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 續傳 是一回事。你說的文件不一樣是另一回事，沒瞭解
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在我看到下的mp3就有损坏的和不完整的
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<dddd> whats this
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你总是深夜来访
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我总是这个时段头脑清醒
<Laputa> 有人切到systemd了没。。
<Guest47617>  06:07
<stardiviner> Laputa: Ubuntu 不是还没出systemd么? Arch倒是在镜像中就使用systemd了, 用了感觉很好啊
<savr> hi
<savr> niihow
<Guest47617> savr, 好.. .  ㍞ 
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-12
<archl> ...
<archl> 我这里连接不到 baidu.com 啊～
<archl> 哈哈
<archl>  The connection was reset
<stardiviner> 我这里是任何网站不定时重置,
<savr> anyone awake yet?
<sjd_zeus> 请问哪里有不限容量的ftp空间呢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 任何hoster
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 比如godaddy...
<Guest47617> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu如何关闭DHCP开机自启 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386815 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 allenisabird — 2012-09-12 9:22
<stardiviner> 奶奶的, 又给我不定期重置, 我又没惹你, 又没furk你mam, 真像个mad dog. -- F
<stardiviner> 奶奶的, 又给我不定期重置, 我又没惹你, 又没furk你mam, 真像个mad dog. -- F GF/W
<minus2731> 方校长快仙逝吧！
<imadper> adam8157: wfh
<imadper> adam
<adam8157> imadper: .
<imadper> adam8157: 高级蛋.... 又wfh...
<imadper> adam8157: 实习生表示羡慕呀!
<imadper> adam8157: 嫉妒呀!
<imadper> adam8157: 恨呀...
<minus2731> wfm是啥
<adam8157> imadper: just morning
<imadper> adam8157: 那你还不直接睡过去...
<imadper> adam8157: 还这么早就上线...
<Guest47617> 新 GTK+和QT • GTK3 比 qt4的优势？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386817 据说GTK3可以完全支持 windows，也就是可以跨平台了。GTK2不是就可以跨平台了么？ 不过没见过几个能跨平台的软件：STARDICT, AUDACIOUS.没了。 libreoffice 不知道算不算。普通娱乐用的上网的，mplayer都没有GTK的。 但是，QT  …
<adam8157> imadper: just wake up...
<imadper> Guest47617: 你名字呢?
<imadper> adam8157: .
<imadper> hamo_aha: aha你妹的蛤蟆早~
<hamo_aha> imadper: ...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 尼玛，居然被工行拒了...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 被工行的前台mm拒绝了?  cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 必须拒你
<hamo_aha> imadper: 滚粗...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 为啥？
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 我不喜欢工行
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 你不喜欢为啥拒我？
 * imadper 哪个银行的妹子漂亮, 我就喜欢哪行...
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 你社保啥的还没办下来吧
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 已然拿到社保临时卡了...
<adam8157> hamo_aha: rp
<imadper> hamo_aha: 来生意了
<imadper> hamo_aha: 给我邮箱, 我把简历给你发过去
<hamo_aha> imadper: .
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 我是上来就直接申金卡的...
<imadper> adam8157: 咱公司hss那边有数据挖掘相关职位吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 有
<imadper> adam8157: 这么好? 一会儿我找找去.
<imadper> adam8157: 那数据库有吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 有吧
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 那我也去找找去
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 贵帽真心屌...
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 你又埋汰人
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 卧槽，貌似公司内网据说不让用linux访问了...这尼玛google都全员goubuntu了...我度这copycat也不学学...不让用linux这真忍不了了啊
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 呃, 为啥不让
<adam8157> hamo_aha: it的这种规定太傻逼了吧
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 不知道...昨天发了个邮件，委婉的给了个调查问卷，里面有一项，如果不让用linux对你会有什么影响...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 我觉得是it的人搞不定linux...索性就决定不让用了。。。
<adam8157> hamo_aha: it的人还以为自己是爷呢啊?
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 你填"我会辞职"
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 貌似it还真是...虽然啥也不会...但是他说不让用，还真就用不了...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 我们内网还有个身份认证
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 傻逼公司, 工程师地位连it还不如
<imadper> hamo_aha: 发过去了
<hamo_aha> imadper: .
<imadper> hamo_aha: 我这里的人, 质量都不错.
<hamo_aha> imadper: 待会看，先吐会槽
<imadper> hamo_aha: 行
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你搞过机器学习?
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你知道listNET吗?
<hamo_aha> imadper: listNET? 不知道...机器学习这乱七八糟的东西太多了...稍微改一点，就TM一个新方法
<imadper> hamo_aha: 恩, 没事, 我就是看看我那个同学靠谱不
<adam8157> imadper: 生意生意
<hamo_aha> imadper: 研究僧？
<imadper> hamo_aha: 本科
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 话说你们上次那个生意怎么样了？
<imadper> adam8157: 咱这边儿忽悠不来人呀
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 嘘
<hamo_aha> imadper: 本科生搞机器学习？啥学校的？
<imadper> hamo_aha: 中山大学
<hamo_aha> imadper: 贵校真心屌
<imadper> hamo_aha: 放心, 我推荐的人都靠谱的
<hamo_aha> imadper: 来我度吧...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 算了, 学校渣, 但是有些人知道自学而已.  cc adam8157
<hamo_aha> imadper: 把你忽悠来了我就走...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 我去贵度做hr?
<adam8157> imadper: 贵校真心diao
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你怕我过去揍你? 还我去了你就走
<hamo_aha> imadper: 可以啊...安排你跟度娘一起
<imadper> hamo_aha: 我要更漂亮的!
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 百度的首席科学家都走了...唯一一个T2
<imadper> adam8157: 烦死那个渣学校了!
<hamo_aha> adam8157: T12
<hamo_aha> imadper: 有有有，你来了，HR随你挑
<imadper> hamo_aha: 我就奇怪了, 贵度那么多漂亮的hr, 你怎么还是gaoji呀?!
<imadper> adam8157: 真是难以理解 hamo_aha 怎么如此的反常.
<adam8157> imadper: 天性
 * hamo_aha 尼玛..
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 正解!
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你有妹子吗?
<imadper> hamo_aha: 贵度的妹子那么多, 随便挑, 你都不找
<hamo_aha> imadper: 有个心怡的...曾经有...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 谁呀?  cherrot?
<hamo_aha> imadper: 妹纸！
<imadper> hamo_aha: 不过说真的, 你们那里hr, 质量挺高的.
<imadper> hamo_aha: 至少挺可爱的.
<hamo_aha> imadper: 你咋知道？
<imadper> hamo_aha: 组织我们笔试呀
<hamo_aha> imadper: 你投了度度？
<imadper> hamo_aha: 上个学期来招实习生呀
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你不是知道吗?
<hamo_aha> imadper: 我怎么会知道？
<imadper> hamo_aha: 跟你说过了!
<imadper> hamo_aha: 妈的, 我投的运维, 当时就我一个人会写脚本!
<imadper> hamo_aha: 后面两道大题, 就我用perl写出来了, 好多人都空着, 结果连面试都没叫我去!
<hamo_aha> imadper: 我实在觉得百度的运维水平一般，连grub都不会修...
<Guest47617> 新 窗口管理器 • fvwm中能否把滚动条左置，神，快点来吧~~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386821 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 majormeng — 2012-09-12 10:10
<hamo_aha> imadper: 说实话比蛋蛋可差远了...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 我说真的呢
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 看你们用linux真心觉得gaoji
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 你这么比较就是埋汰我
<hamo_aha> adam8157: ...
<hamo_aha> imadper: 并木有收到简历啊
<imadper> 不是吧....
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你们那里运维工资比我们高吗?
<imadper> hamo_aha: 算了, 高也没用... 你们不要我...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 笔试被刷, 人生头一次!
<imadper> hamo_aha: 推完有连接吗?
<ugoub> 工具栏上图标没有加载上，显示的是红色禁用图标。这是怎么回事呢？
<ugoub> removed from panel,然后重新加上还是不行。。。
<cherrot> imadper: 你投运维的简历了？
<hamo_aha> imadper: 有..
<hamo_aha> imadper: 这是个校招生？
<hamo_aha> imadper: 把他身份证号发给我
<imadper> hamo_aha: 恩, 好
<cherrot> imadper: 大象
<hamo_aha> imadper: 这货会learning to rank?
<imadper> hamo_aha: 怎么了?
<hamo_aha> imadper: 要不给他推搜索rank那里吧...绝对的核心部门
<imadper> cherrot: 早年投得了
<imadper> hamo_aha: 行呀. 两边都推吧
<hamo_aha> imadper: 也没实习也没ACM什么的？
<hamo_aha> imadper: 这简历写的不行啊...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 没实习, 也没acm, 但是你看他的两个项目, 都很牛的!!!!
<hamo_aha> imadper: 这个...
<imadper> hamo_aha: acm算个毛, 我们学校acm全球第六, mit全球15, 但是写出来的软件差了十万八千里
<hamo_aha> imadper: 身份证号pm我...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 那小子还没给我呢
<hamo_aha> imadper: 这你就不懂了...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 啥?
<hamo_aha> imadper: 项目这种东西，不好量化...但你要真是acm全球第6，估计就不来百度了...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 所以需要面试的嘛~
<imadper> hamo_aha: 一个本科生,  能做出这样的项目算是很强的了... 很有发展前途的
<hamo_aha> imadper: 问题是，像rank这种部门，都他们不是ACM就是MSRA，面试资格都不好混...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 所以你两边都推好了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你认得鸟么
<cherrot> hamo_aha: 用蛤蟆功推  直接免面试啦～
<imadper> hamo_aha: 顺便说一下, learning to rank, 我们班必修... 我们班谁都会...
<Guest47617> 新 启动和引导 • opensuse怎么清理下载的软件包？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386823 最近换openSUSE了，更新了几次系统，root分区就用了6.3G，虽然openSUSE装的软件是比ubuntu多一些，但也不至于用这么多空间吧。请问openSUSE怎么清理安装/升级软件时下载的软件包？bleachbit好像没这 …
<adam8157> jyfl987: 鸟?
<imadper> hamo_aha: pm你了
<hamo_aha> imadper: 我找工作的经历告诉我，能力都是浮云...你进来之前，没人关心你究竟有多大能力多大发展潜力，全TM看一些没用的东西
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我房间里昨天飞进来一只鸟 自己飞不出去了 我怕他饿死 想看看要怎么喂他
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不认得... 你放出去就完了嘛 野生的话气性大 很难养活
<imadper> hamo_aha: 校招, 反正方便的话, 你就多投几个岗位吧... 对你对我都好. 这个是跟 roylez学的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我没关他啊 是他自己飞不出去 额
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那鸟老对着玻璃飞 那个玻璃是没有开关开的
<imadper> jyfl987: 抓的鸟, 基本养不活... 你抓住它, 扔到窗外吧
<jyfl987> imadper: 我他妈抓不住呢 等我把照片给你们看
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 好吧...
<imadper> jyfl987: 往窗户那里轰走他?
<cherrot> jyfl987: 鸟估计吓坏了
<jyfl987> imadper: 他得往下飞才行 我要轰他 他只会更往上
<hamo_aha> imadper: 搞定。。。我这边不选方向..你让他看邮箱里有个链接，自己选吧
<imadper> jyfl987: 也是...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 恩, 好
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你们内推成了多少钱?
<hamo_aha> imadper: 校招貌似没有吧...这个我不知道..
<cherrot> imadper: 校招内推还有钱？
<imadper> hamo_aha: 好吧~
<hamo_aha> imadper: 要等校招的人正式入职并过了试用期才有...
<cherrot> imadper: 挖人才有吧
<imadper> cherrot: 不知道...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 不知道...
<imadper> cherrot: 不知道
<hamo_aha> imadper: 得一年以后了
<imadper> hamo_aha: 我不关心, 这个对我来说不是生意, 是帮同学
<imadper> hamo_aha: 跟 adam8157那次才是生意
<jusss> imadper: c语言的write()里面的第三个参数能省略不
<imadper> jusss: 怎么可能省略....
<imadper> jusss: 你以为是perl, 想写几个参数都可以....
<jusss> imadper: 如果省略会咋样
<imadper> jusss: 编译失败
<imadper> jusss: 这你得问hamo, 他是c的高手!
<imadper> jusss: 你的调用和原型都不匹配, 肯定编译失败了
<jusss> hamo_aha: 高手
<imadper> adam8157: 我能给咱公司的网站报bug吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 可以把
<jusss> hamo_aha: write()第三个参数省略是不是不能编译通过
<imadper> adam8157: 苨马中文网站, 给国内的人看的, 贴一个youtube的视频上去....
<imadper> adam8157: 很明显是个大bug
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> http://photo.weibo.com//wbphotos/large/photo_id/3489388405043218?refer=weibofeed   adam8157 imadper cherrot 你们看
<Guest47617> jyfl987,啥网址y 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<cherrot> imadper: 这bug略大。。
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆是c高手?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有weibo, 打不开
<jyfl987> 那蛤蟆请听题： 如何把key-value的结构存到硬盘上去 几千万的这种
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那等我传人人网
<cherrot> chrome的cookie是存哪的。。。 开发人员工具竟然看不到我的cookie
<adam8157> jyfl987: imagebin.org
<cherrot> jyfl987: 你这不是baidu面试题吧
<imadper> hamo_aha: 这个... 我那个朋友说, 收件箱里没收到任何东西... baidu什么时候给发呀?
<hamo_aha> imadper: 看spam
<imadper> hamo_aha: ..... 你们公司....
<jyfl987>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/foBU4x1TbvA   adam8157
<Guest47617> jyfl987,啥网址y 人人网 - @北京 - 浏览照片
<jyfl987> cherrot: 这是我的面尸题
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看不出来 抓住放了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 抓不住啊 北方这房子高啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 等我搭梯子 那鸟又飞别地方了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看我拍照都要离得远点 一走近他又飞
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 要是真不让用Linux了，我绝对就走...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 门窗打开, 让它偷偷飞出去
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 这TM太憋屈了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就是门打开的 那鸟笨 上面的窗打不开的
<jyfl987> 下面的门开的 他又不往下飞
<hamo_aha> imadper: 收到？
<imadper> 收到了
<ggarlic> 原来不只我一个人的邮件进spam了。。。
<cherrot> hamo_aha: 你们办公机可以Linux？
<hamo_aha> cherrot: 你们不能？
<hamo_aha> ggarlic: lol
 * hamo_aha 貌似是我们的邮件服务器没有注册，被google当成伪造的了...
 * adam8157 俺们smtp server没认证, 随便发
<Guest47617> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求教一下，怎样可以更改ubantu12.04的开机登录界面？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386825 想修改一下，不是很喜欢现在这个背景。 有没有哪位大神教一下，我是彻彻底底得新手，用上ubantu才几天。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenji_snjs — 2012-09-12 11:03
<imadper> hamo_aha: 内推还要笔试?
<hamo_aha> imadper: 貌似是...
<hamo_aha> imadper: 流程问题得问美女HR...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 我联系不上呀
<hamo_aha> imadper: 我也联系不上。。。
<imadper> hamo_aha: 那你让我问个毛!
<hamo_aha> imadper: 我没说错啊...确实得问美女HR，但是问不问得到是另外一回事了...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你在你们公司那么久了, 连个hr的号码都没要到...
<cherrot> hamo_aha: 不能。。。不过个人开发机上可以装个双系统....
<cherrot> imadper: hamo_aha 是近水楼台  不需要电话
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你果然是干领导的命
 * adam8157 以前公司, 本地必须win, 但是开机就全屏putty ssh到server =,=
<adam8157> jyfl987: huh?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我估计你要把大象装冰箱里的解决方案 就是 把冰箱打开 把大象装进去 这么简单
<cherrot> chrome的开发者工具弱爆了！
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你忘了把门儿带上
<stardiviner> cherrot: 默认的就很好啊
<cherrot> stardiviner: cookie都看不到……
<jyfl987> hamo_aha: 有个反垃圾的识别的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我出门就把阳台门开着的
<stardiviner> cherrot: 开发者工具啊, developer tools
<adam8157> jyfl987: 它总会找到的
<stardiviner> cherrot: 你开发web的?
<cherrot> stardiviner: 目前算是
<stardiviner> cherrot: 开发啥? 嘟鲁?
<cherrot> stardiviner: 打个比方， 我的脚本 在 google.com/abc 下写入了cookie，但我只能看到 google.com 的。 而且明明几天前还能看到所有的cookie来着……  firebug就从没问题 cookie是在一个iframe中写入的
<cherrot> stardiviner: 那是嘟噜席和蛤蟆写的
<cherrot> stardiviner: 我实习呢还在
<stardiviner> cherrot: 这个我就不懂了,
<stardiviner> cherrot: clean cahce后重新写入试试?
<cherrot> stardiviner: 我直接firebug去了 chrome还老崩溃 但疼
<stardiviner> cherrot: 我记得chrome好像有cookie管理来着, 默认带的吧?
<cherrot> gebjgd: 我的机器上chrome崩溃频率明显比firefox高。。
<stardiviner> cherrot: 你的版本太新了吧?
<cherrot> stardiviner: 就是自带的那个
<cherrot> stardiviner: dev版。。
<stardiviner> cherrot: 那就试试插件了, developer tools查看cookie还是不错的
<jusss_newbie> 有没有系统允许访问任意内存的？
<jusss_newbie> 没有什么内存保护机制之类的
<stardiviner> jusss_newbie: 能访问系统加载进内存的那部分内存不? (任意)
<majormeng> eexpress: 神，fvwm怎么把滚动条左置阿？
<stardiviner> jusss_newbie: 直接自己写个迷你操作系统去,,,,,
<jusss_newbie> stardiviner: 能
<jusss_newbie> stardiviner: 不会写。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 大象总能被塞进冰箱的
<stardiviner> jusss_newbie: 能覆盖系统的内存? 比如说你的引导把init之类的加载到内存, 你要访问和覆盖那个init, 可能么?
<stardiviner> stardiviner: 我是小白, 不懂系统的人都知道不可能的啦, 就像内存删除内存....
<stardiviner> 不是内存删除内存, 是内存删除内存本身...
<stardiviner> 这是自爆?
<cherrot> stardiviner: developer tool 扩展的cookie查看更是渣。。
<stardiviner> cherrot: 不会吧, 我觉得用着木问题啊... cherrot 你那难道是特素的特殊情况?
<imadper> stardiviner: __init标志的初始化函数, 会自己清出内存的. 如果再次被调用, 会被再调入内存.
<cherrot> stardiviner: 我就是通过iframe设置个cookie而已
<cherrot> stardiviner: 结果chrome里现在只能看到 path 是 / 的，我设置的cookie path是 /xxx
<stardiviner> imadper: 自己清出内存? 那肯定是有另外的东西将它清除的? (我觉得)..... (小白的想法)
 * pityonline vpn 老断线……
<imadper> stardiviner: ... 我的意思是, 加上__init标记后, 不用在其他的代码那里操作他出内存.
 * pityonline IP 又被劫持了？ 您查询的IP:106.3.60.36 参考数据一：北京市 普天科创实业有限公司
<stardiviner> imadper: jusss_newbie 说要访问任意内存, 我说内存就不能删除内存自身. 所以不可能任意访问... 因为在你访问前, 已经有东西在那儿了. 而且那些东西里有的无法复写
<pityonline> test
<stardiviner> pityonline: ok
<Guest47617> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<stardiviner> Guest47617: kk? 怎么换身份了?
<pityonline> pityonline=+~pity@106.3.60.36
<stardiviner> Guest47617: 身份证掉了? 还是被扣了?
<pityonline> 普天科创实业有限公司 公司地址： 北京市朝阳区将台路5号
<pityonline> 普天科创实业有限公司（以下简称普天实业）由原普天首信通信设备厂（集团）改制成立，是国有控股的一人制有限责任公司。普天实业是中国普天信息产业股份有限公司的主要骨干企业，被国家知识产权局确定为全国第一批专利试点企业，并被国家经贸委确定为国家级技术中心，通过了gb/t 19001-2000质量管理体系、gb/t 24001-2004环境管理体系、gb/t 28
<pityonline> 普天实业的产业重点集中在行业应用（视频应用、呼叫中心、政府监管、智能交通业务）；通信配套（精密机械加工、通信电源、数字微波、天线和网络覆盖、3g业务应用）；房地产开发、租赁以及物业管理和服务。
<stardiviner> 我差, 广告么?
<imadper> hamo_aha: 在?
<stardiviner> pityonline: 是广告么? (是的话, 我就骂你不要脸, 嘿嘿)
<pityonline> stardiviner: 广告个屁呀，我的网络被这家公司给劫持了，那是我在网上搜索到的信息
<hamo_aha> imadper: .
<pityonline> 中共普天科创实业有限公司委员会文件
<stardiviner> pityonline: 这家伙太牛了, 你被劫持了, 好可怜, 千万不要给钱, 不然劫财又劫色!!
<pityonline> 我还搜到一个 PDF 文件，这公司是党的？普创党？
<pityonline> stardiviner: 我说网络被劫持了
<stardiviner> pityonline: I
<stardiviner> pityonline: I'm joking
<pityonline> stardiviner: Surely I know....
<stardiviner> 我记得以前也有人上来说被劫持了的. 真可怜, 我也很可怜, 三天两头被重置... 连中国大陆的网站也能被重置.... 肯定是被列为黑名单了
<ugoub> 我发现163就常被reset 刷新后又正常了。
<stardiviner> yes, and QQ, ... a lot of
<pityonline> 奇怪，在 Google.com 搜索 普天科创实业有限公司 会跳到 http://xn--vhqu4f7ow3d0tk43dszyt9aiy5hot9c/ 搜索 普天科创实业 会跳转到  http://xn--vhq70h1vh6tcm8t3n1a/ 莫非那家公司在做了跳转？
<Guest47617> pityonline,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://xn--vhqu4f7ow . IN gettitle"]
<pityonline> stardiviner: 前几天就是我的网络被同一家公司给劫持了
<majormeng> eexpress: 神吃饭去了？
<mayli> pityonline: 不一定是劫持，有可能是倒卖流量所致
<pityonline> mayli: 我刚看了室友的电脑，他的外网 IP 正常，可能和我的 vpn 有关
<pityonline> test
<Guest47617> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<Yifu> 为毛youtebe首页上的视频更新速度这么慢？
<Yifu> 人呢 人呢 人呢  ==！
<pityonline> 为什么我把 openvpn 服务都停止了用 netstat 看还有 vpn 端口的信息？
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 突然想到一个问题
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 自己那样组装的显示器
<Yifu> Tuccuay, ？
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 成本那么低，岂不是用很廉价的组件。。。。
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 分辨率。。。。
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 那样组装触屏效果肯定不好
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 分辨率没问题额
<pityonline> 算了，换到 windows 里下歌，去吃饭……
<Tuccuay> Yifu: 电阻屏。。。
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 嗯
<Yifu> Tuccuay, 体验差，我肯定hold不住
<Frank3> 中兴A356无线上网设备，在U系统上没有驱动能使用吗
<Tuccuay> Yifu: - -
<Guest47617> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装提示dev/sda3 - Deice or resource busy 。。。。。。。后面一长串都是英文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386831 This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda3 until you reboot - so you should't mount it or use it any way before rebooting. 我的ubuntu是装载在F盘 系统没有隐藏分区 …
<Yifu> Frank3, U系统是什么系统？
<Frank3> 如果你想帮助别人欢迎你赐教，忙着呢，想调侃先找别人去
<pityonline> 切换到 Windows 下，IP 正常了，刚才应该是 #openvpn 出了问题……
<Yifu> 啊？
<imadper> Yifu: 我也想知道, u系统是什么...
<Yifu> imadper, 会不会是优盘系统么
<imadper> Yifu: 不知道. 只知道系统v
<MeaCulpa> U
<silverzhao> deadbeef 的 mpris 插件似乎不能用了，那怎么通过 osdlyrics 看歌词？
<maplebeats> silverzhao: 把osdlyrics开着就能看歌词
<silverzhao> maplebeats, ？？？deadbeef 不是要通过 mpris 才行的吗？
<silverzhao> maplebeats, 直接打开 osdlyrics 会说没有支持的播放器在运行。
<maplebeats> silverzhao: 那就没办法了，我也用过
<maplebeats> 没用过
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 使用 firefox ，，打開比如 y.qq.com 聽歌。看歌詞的路過
 * MeaCulpa 不听歌词的路过~
<silverzhao> 请问你用的是什么音乐播放器呢？
<silverzhao> maplebeats, 请问你用的是什么音乐播放器呢？
<maplebeats> audacious
<imadper> silverzhao: osdlyrics那东西不支持死亡牛肉的... 但是死亡牛肉的cue支持最好
<silverzhao> 郁闷，没有人在用 deadbeef 吗？
<silverzhao> imadper, 是的，所以我才用 deadbeef 的。
<maplebeats> osdlyrics连xmradio都支持
<maplebeats> audacious支持cue也不错啊
<silverzhao> 用 deadbeef 习惯了，看起来也很小巧，所以也不想换其他的了。
<imadper> maplebeats: 差一些, 我是audacious好多cue读不了, 才转的deadbeef
 * imadper 听歌要歌词干嘛?
<maplebeats> imadper: 读不了，我也遇见过。。。不过我自己把cue文件改了就能读了～。～
<imadper> maplebeats: ... 我没那么gaoji....
<imadper> maplebeats: 我就用死亡牛肉算了
<cherrot> ^M 是什么字符？
<ofan> cherrot: Ctrl+M
<imadper> cherrot: 你用emacs, 然后 C-q C-m 就出来了
<imadper> cherrot:
<imadper> cherrot: 你要的是这个?
<cherrot> ofan: imadper 原来是Win下的换行问题导致的
<imadper> 	    cherrot
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, \r
<cherrot> ofan: imadper 直接替掉就好了   我刚才试 set fileformat=dos 不起作用好像
<imadper> cherrot: perl -i -pe "s/\r//g"
<cherrot> imadper: 我在vim 色大象
<cherrot> imadper: 直接替掉不就行么？
<ltscn> u系统难道是ubuntu
<cherrot> imadper: 你会perl？
<cherrot> >Time.now
<cherrot> > Time.now
<Guest47617> cherrot, 2012-09-12 13:05:02 +0800
 * cherrot ...
 * tryit 使用python的时候，大家自己用哪个库来解析html?
<jyfl987> 标准库里的htmlparser
<tryit> jyfl987, 不用其他的吗？
<jyfl987> tryit: 足够了 我曾经做过一个 把抓回来的html转成ubb的
<tryit> jyfl987, ubb是啥东西
<piggybox> tryit: beautiful soup
<tryit> piggybox, 干嘛叫ubb呢？
<piggybox> tryit: 这我不知道
<jyfl987> piggybox: 额 不是soup把
<piggybox> jyfl987: 啥？
<archl> piggybox: 。。。
<archl> piggybox:  让我想起了那个人鱼游戏
 * archl 想起论坛里好久没玩封人游戏了
<Guest47617> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 简明python教程中提问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386838 如果不指定mession，只指定time,第3行该怎么写？ py3.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-09-12 13:24
<mayli> http://whatsmyuseragent.com
<imadper> che
<archl> hamo 竟然不在
<archl> imadper:  我发现baidu被封了
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 无把席...
 * imadper 找到一个libcairo的bug... 要不要报一下...  cc hamo_dooloo adam8157 
<adam8157> imadper: 请不要说是那个贴图错误的bug
<imadper> adam8157: [ 5989.737493] evince[1511]: segfault at 0 ip b77bdeec sp bfffea84 error 4 in libcairo.so.2.11200.2[b773f000+106000]
<imadper> [17234.593642] xournal[3041]: segfault at 0 ip b7930eec sp bfffdea4 error 4 in libcairo.so.2.11200.2[b78b2000+106000]
<imadper>  
<adam8157> imadper: 报就好了
<imadper> adam8157: cairo是谁在做?
<imadper> adam8157: gnome那边吗?
<adam8157> imadper: freedesktop吧
<adam8157> imadper: 上次被cairo坑, 最后招到freedesktop的
<imadper> adam8157: 好吧.. 我都不认识这个组织.
<adam8157> imadper: 直接报给你的distro就好了
<adam8157> imadper: 从来都是用debian的reportbug
<imadper> adam8157: arch的开发着, 才不管arch用户的死活... 参见 glibc/mkinitcpio的两次升级...
<ofan> imadper: arch用戶都是開發者
<palomino|working> lol , ofan
 * hamo_dooloo momo palomino|working 
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ?
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo_dooloo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: arch 用户都是开发者？
<palomino|working> 独撸 , hamo_dooloo
<imadper> ofan: 显然我就不是
<ofan> 對
<imadper> palomino|working: 都撸
<hamo_dooloo> palomino|working: 多撸
<ofan> imadper: 你是測試員
<palomino|working> ....
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: hi tester...
<ofan> 有開發的就有測試的
<imadper> ofan: 不, 我是普通用户.... 我用arch上面用deadbeef听歌...
<ofan> 也都算開發者
<lainme> imadper: 只要看 news 就不会死。
<ofan> imadper: 那你是混子
<imadper> ofan: ...
<imadper> lainme: .... 升级之前还得心惊肉跳一下... 上次的systemd升级, 没有news, 但是升级完之后, 不敢重启了...
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 那个填完怎么着?
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 啥？
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 就是帮我内推的那个人呀
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 完了就完了啊...等通知就行了...
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 他选的哪个？
<adam8157> imadper: 现在已然默认systemd了?
<imadper> adam8157: 恩
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 凹凸蛋
<lainme> imadper: 每次都放心大胆升级
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 不知道, 反正没有rank
<MeaCulpa> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> lainme: 因为你没死过....
<archl> hamo_dooloo:  baidu被封了。
<adam8157> imadper: huh? 不是吧, news都没说, list也只是说要迁移而已
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 没有rank工程师这个职位...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不是我... 是我同学
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 就是搜索引擎工程师...有个rank组
<lainme> imadper: 死过，没看news的悲剧。aur的包没跟着一起升级，libjpeg那次
<archl> hamo_dooloo: 怎么处理？
<hamo_dooloo> archl: 被谁搞了？
<imadper> adam8157: 上次升级的时候, 看到了一个包是systemd
<archl> hamo_dooloo:  不知道
<hamo_dooloo> archl: 那就用google咯...
<MeaCulpa> systemd是啥...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 给基佬用的一个东西
<hamo_dooloo> MeaCulpa: gaoji的init
<archl> hamo_dooloo:  google 地图过期了
<adam8157> imadper: systemd-tools而已吧
 * MeaCulpa 貌似Gentoo直接把systemd给扭曲掉
<hamo_dooloo> archl: 额...挂代理上baidu...
<imadper> adam8157: 没注意看
<MeaCulpa>      Installed versions:  189^t(07:01:46 AM 08/26/2012)(acl gudev hwdb keymap openrc static-libs -doc -introspection -selinux)
<MeaCulpa>      Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd
<Guest47617> MeaCulpa,啥网址y freedesktop.org - Software/systemd
<archl> hamo_dooloo: baidu也会被封啊。
 * MeaCulpa 的udev就是systemd + patch...
<hamo_dooloo> archl: 我觉得是你自己的原因...看看hosts
<archl> hamo_dooloo:  hosts 都是 google的
<archl> hamo_dooloo:  就是上次 imapder 给的
<archl> 哦是 https://smarthosts.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/hosts
<ofan> systemd +1
<hamo_dooloo> archl: 不明了...我觉得还是自己的原因，baidu不会被搞的...要相信艳红
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 我觉得再去申个普通卡试试
<ltscn> http://www.douban.com/note/236341773/
<Guest47617> ltscn,啥网址y 去360还是留在百度？ 转自水木
<archl> hamo_dooloo:  connection reset； 但是能 ping通
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 为啥要申工行
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 报复小昭
<archl> hamo_dooloo:  小昭？
 * tryit 用python，到处都需要选择…… [[django, web.py, bottle&flask, ...],[urllib2, httplib, httplib2],[htmlparse, beautiful_soup, tidy, ...]]
<cherrot> hamo_dooloo: 真敬业
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 2
<cherrot> roylez: 你也加一个 _dooloo 嘛
<admins> 大家不要做码农了
<archl> tencent=ten cent...
<hamo_dooloo> archl: 百度的流量分发的域名是shifen
<archl> admins: 你能指出谁是码农么。
<hamo_dooloo> archl: shi fen = ten cent
<imadper> 有啥能把pdf转成word的工具没?
<admins> archl: 整个channel里的人
<ofan> archl: ping不走 tcp
<microcai> shifen啊
<microcai> shifen啊
<archl> roylez:  主席把 admins 踢了
<ofan> admins: 不做碼農做什麼
<admins> ofan: 做码神
<zxl> 要不试试高保真pdf2htmlEX,再html2doc？
<imadper> admins: palomino|working 和 eexpress 合体?
<archl> admins:  做马叔
<palomino|working> what?? , imadper
<imadper> zxl: 高保真... 网址是嘛?
<admins> 如果做admin
<ofan> imadper: 複製粘貼
<archl> palomino|working:  有人想要码农变码神
<admins> 做admin
<imadper> ofan: ...太多了...
<palomino|working> :o , archl
<archl> admin是最低级的吧。。。
<ofan> imadper: 腳本
<archl> 连码农都不是
<admins> 错
<admins> 有高级的
<imadper> ofan: 还有图片呢...
<ofan> imadper: scrot
<imadper> ofan: 啥东西?
<ofan> imadper: 截圖工具
<ofan> imadper: 這你都不知道，果然混子
<imadper> ofan: ooo.... 我只用import
<admins> 做码神好还是做售前售后大牛好
<imadper> admins: 售前是忽悠... 当然售前好!
<admins> 会有人被忽悠吗？
<admins> 现实吗？
<ofan> admins: 你坐啥
<admins> 我做售前售后大牛
<MeaCulpa> tryit: django不是rails copycat么，用那个了就不用选择了
<imadper> admins: 没人被忽悠, ibm怎么挣钱?
<admins> 尽量远离PC
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<ofan> admins: saleman？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我以前是忽悠，现在在18m...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: hp?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 对
<admins> ofan: 售前售后工程师啊 - -
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那个也忽悠... 还跟你们18m是竞争对手... 一起卖方案的...
<admins> 你不知道这个？
<MeaCulpa> admins: 刷log的也叫admin...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 谁阿
<ofan> admins: 奧 月薪多少
<admins> imadper: 别老说ibm..我觉得不靠谱。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 认识一个hp的销售
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩，大公司忽悠多
<admins> ofan: 月薪有绩效啊
<admins> 不一定的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 销售是忽悠我们忽悠的...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 会忽悠很重要...
<admins> 我们主要是去现场跟对方非技术人员进行洽谈，并且忽悠他们
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 重要么？
<MeaCulpa> admins: gaoji
<admins> 技术
<admins> 是非技术人员
<admins> 记住
 * MeaCulpa 那时候是忽悠技术人员的...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 重要, 他们说, 他们同样的东西, 比18m的便宜很多, 人家都非得买18m的...
<MeaCulpa> admins: Decision maker阿，gaoji
<admins> MeaCulpa: 也不是
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 他们忽悠的不到位，没搞定关键人员
<admins> 还得写需求分析报告捏
<ofan> admins: 一般多少
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不知道...
<admins> ofan: 死工资3500
<ofan> admins: 平均年薪？
<imadper> adm
<imadper> admins: 比我高多了
<admins> 年薪多少主要看你的业绩，比如我们这儿
<admins> 好多项目都是承接国家的单子，你需要看的就是怎么打好擦边球
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<admins> 还有就是
<admins> 你怎么跟人家交涉的
<admins> 你必须要对你的言行负责
<admins> 比如你多了一句废话别人会记得
<MeaCulpa> admins: 不是吧
<admins> 到时候给你惹不少麻烦
<MeaCulpa> admins: 我以前是我们Consultant对Sales言行负责好不好
<admins> 而且别让人家觉得烦
<MeaCulpa> admins: 是Consultant对Sales言行负责好不好
<MeaCulpa> admins: Sales lay shit consultant擦
<admins> MeaCulpa: 我们这儿不存在真正意义的sales..
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> consultant lay shit DEV 擦
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 所以有很多dev吃shit吃多了，想做consultnat
<admins> ofan: 干好的话，年薪10-13W吧..
<MeaCulpa> 但是奇怪的是，没多少consultant想做sales
<archl> MeaCulpa:  拉屎是不是英文译的。
<MeaCulpa> archl: dunno
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我只是觉得lay比较形象
<archl> MeaCulpa:  lay shit 读音很像啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 难道真这么说？？！！
<admins> 我们这个职位最吃香的不是这个啦
<admins> 最关键的就是能和政府部门的人打交道，积累人脉用的。
<MeaCulpa> admins: gaoji
<admins> 前期别想赚钱
<ofan> admins: 這裏月薪兩萬的一打把
<admins> 我现在70%的时间
<admins> 都在外面
<admins> 30%在公司里
<admins> 我在外面业务跑一半可以回家呆着
<admins> 但是其他职位的人就不行
<MeaCulpa> admins: 比consultant好多了，consultant70%时间在公司 -- 别人公司！
<imadper> admins: 我们这里随时都可以回家躺着去.
<admins> MeaCulpa: 我好多时间就是在别人公司，但是顶多就占用几个小时时间。
<admins> 但是一个月会出一趟差
<admins> 去山东
<ofan> admins: 出差不好
<MeaCulpa> admins: 是阿，Consultant和delivery要被人家戳一整天脊梁骨
<MeaCulpa> admins: Sales撤的快
 * archl 这是还是没想怎么赚钱的家伙
<admins> ofan: 出差好，我就是因为出差才积累到重要人脉
<admins> 我的天
<admins> 你怎么觉得出差不好呢？
<ofan> admins: 老婆容易寂寞
<MeaCulpa> 人脉+1, 一直有猎头打来电话求Sales电话
<admins> 我没老婆
<MeaCulpa> admins: 出差有什么好...
<admins> 而且我出差的时候就我一个人。
<admins> 我最烦2个人一起出差
<admins> 因为我需要自己的隐私
<MeaCulpa> admins: 得要你公司报销政策给力才好
<admins> 我公司报销政策不错
<admins> 而且很悠闲，为什么出差不好？ 我都纳闷
<MeaCulpa> admins: 自己现垫付的，你出差欧洲试试看，回来直接离婚
<nyfair> admins: 有老公么
<archl> 真的，想到了 amway
<admins> 我是男人
<admins> 不是女人
<MeaCulpa> admins: 那是你公司政策好...
<admins> 谢谢
<admins> 我们公司就出差政策最好
<nyfair> admins: 我知道你是男人，谢谢
<admins> 其他的我觉得一般
<MeaCulpa> admins: 出差政策好就可以了，可以捞米了
<admins> 可以
<admins> 但是
 * imadper 你是男的, 不影响你有老公.. 比如 hamo_icbc 
<admins> 大部分的钱还是用在请客吃饭上了
<admins> 一般我出差就是3-5天
<admins> 然后就回来了
<nyfair> @hamo_icbc
<ofan> 太短了
 * mosesofmason ///
<ofan> 3-5個月才叫出差
<admins> 那个太久
<ofan> admins: 可以到處逛啊
<admins> ofan: 你刚才说你么那儿都2W
<admins> ofan: 我这么跟你说
<admins> 2W我们这儿也有，但是我觉得做人不能太累
<admins> 他们累到什么程度我很清楚
<admins> 一般2W的都是做技术的
<ofan> 當然了
<admins> 而且，政府部门的人（包括国企）的相关领导
<admins> 不是一般的2
<admins> 在你看来很简单的问题认为可以解释清楚的
<admins> 你千万不要以为他们也可以
<MeaCulpa> 不二哪有汝等捞米的份...
<imadper> admins: 所以要忽悠他们....
<ofan> admins: 也就是忽悠2的人
<admins> 所以，如果你是那种想要以专业的手法解决事情的人
<ofan> 聰明人才不會被忽悠
<admins> 那么你可能会遭遇到对牛弹琴的局面
<admins> 所以
<admins> 而且你如果一意孤行，他会烦你
<admins> 到时候你就有麻烦了
<admins> 所以你还不如换个思维
<imadper> ofan: 其实, 谈好回扣啥的... 就完了... 就说, 我们能如期做出来, 最后不回令你为难, 回扣给你XXX, 合适的话, 就选我们吧.
<admins> 不过有时候售前售后的也需要做二次开发
<admins> 我们公司前期接到项目以后都外包给其他公司做，但是现在全是自己做了。
<admins> 因为麻烦事儿比较多
<admins> 只是个别的时候还是外包出去
<ofan> 繼續coffeescript
<MeaCulpa> admins: 不是有时候，是现在很多大公司卖的东西，不开发更本没法用
 * MeaCulpa 反正hp那边是，hoho
<admins> ofan: 你现在做啥的
<admins> MeaCulpa: 的确
<ofan> admins: 什麼也不做
<admins> 奥
<MeaCulpa> admins: 所谓的作Service rather than product, 其实就是shit, 要靠consultant和dev捏成形再给客户
<gebjgd> cherrot:  我这里不会
<gebjgd> cherrot: 游戏机上的win吻腚的很
<roylez> huntxu: 黑毛怎么没来？
<ofan> 吻腚。。。
<imadper> roylez: 刚被我骂掉了...
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还没睡觉？
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒
<gebjgd> ofan: 我感觉你一直过的是欧洲时间
<roylez> imadper: ...
<gebjgd> 转:【如何判断程序猿在做什么？】1.打字快且停顿：正编码；2.键盘鼠标并用且不停点击，在debug；3.不停滚轮或pagedown：查错；4.不停按刷新：脚本卡住了；5. 一动不动紧盯屏幕：程序抛出异常；6.表情时而严肃时而轻松：产品上线测试中；7.手放键盘上长时间未动：加班太多猝死。
<ofan> gebjgd: 我過的天朝時間
<roylez> imadper: 丫真坏
<gebjgd> ofan: 牛逼
<admins> MeaCulpa: 我们这儿现在主要就是往服务方向发展...
<admins> 我觉得，在国内未来的趋势也是做服务。
<imadper> roylez: ...
<hamo_icbc> roylez: 撸席...
<freeflying> gebjgd: lol
<roylez> hamo_icbc: 怎么变 爱cao不cao了？
<hamo_icbc> roylez: ...
<hamo_icbc> roylez: 正跟宇宙第一大行斗争呢
<hamo_icbc> roylez:  丫居然据我的信用卡申请...
<ofan> hamo_icbc: 工商銀行？
<hamo_icbc> ofan: 是啊
<admins> 而且我们这儿的开发人员特逗！ 在我们这儿你可以看到冰火两重天的情形
 * hamo_icbc 冰火两重天!
<bcao> 服务么
<roylez> hamo_icbc: 癞蛤蟆还想icbc？
<admins> 一部分忙得吐血，另一部分闲的要死。。
<admins> 闲的人又怕忙得人说
<hamo_icbc> roylez: ...
<admins> 所以让自己显得比较忙。。
<roylez> hamo_icbc: 公司卡，5w额度，没压力
<hamo_icbc> roylez: 乃们是壕...比不了...
<lainme> roylez: hamo_icbc 共用一张卡？
 * hamo_icbc ...
<gebjgd> freeflying: 猴总早
 * hamo_icbc 要是我用主席的卡，就先去香港刷个macbook air回来...
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡不要黑我。如果你真心想黑我，先发照片给我
<gebjgd> hamo_icbc: 没出息
<freeflying> gebjgd: 靠，　你这是被谁教坏了啊
<MeaCulpa> admins: -_-!
<hamo_icbc> gebjgd: 你想刷啥？
<gebjgd> hamo_icbc: 你就认得macbook air
<lainme> hamo_icbc: air长得丑。
<ofan> 。。。
<gebjgd> hamo_icbc: ultra book啊
<admins> MeaCulpa: 咋了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_icbc: Toshiba吧...
<gebjgd> freeflying: roylez 教我的
<MeaCulpa> admins: 没杀，服务
<roylez> hamo_icbc: 笨死了，叫 lainme 在买mac送ipod touch的时候买，然后touch归囡囡，mac归你
<hamo_icbc> lainme: 轻薄就够了...丑就忍了...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我了个去
<ofan> MBP
<admins> MeaCulpa: 要看给谁服务了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: toshiba带harma carton音响的？
<admins> 这个是大前提
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 钓鱼岛门店
<roylez> hamo_icbc: 买了漂亮的笔记本，你也是丑陋的癞蛤蟆
<hamo_icbc> roylez: 对哦，有学生机...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: XD
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 要薄，显然Toshiba阿
<gebjgd> hamo_icbc: 苹果有嘛好的
 * hamo_icbc 在主席的脸上跳来跳去...
<piggybox> gebjgd:  Harman Kardon
<roylez> lainme: 也就这几个月了吧？学生买苹果的优惠
<hamo_icbc> roylez: 求协助...
<gebjgd> hamo_icbc: 让你不想兲鹅肉 只想macbook air?
<archl> lainme:  又要买苹果了？
<roylez> hamo_icbc: 找囡囡
<MeaCulpa> hamo_icbc: swan meat的不要／
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我去看看
<lainme> roylez: 全年都有吧。现在什么都不送了。去年还送打印机
<piggybox> 明天不知道为不会发布新imac
<admins> i5
<gebjgd> piggybox: 果然拼错了
<roylez> lainme: 我说网上买苹果送touch，每年都有的
<hamo_icbc> roylez: 我说monit呢...
<hamo_icbc> roylez: 现在觉得自己真是当不了SA...
<archl> roylez:  大陆的网吧
<roylez> hamo_icbc: ....
<roylez> hamo_icbc: 渣死了
<roylez> hamo_icbc: 我真心拿键盘砸死你
<archl> hamo_icbc:  主席那么看中你。
<ofan> archl: 你在網吧？
<archl> ofan:  不是
 * hamo_icbc ...
<lainme> roylez: 现在真没了。
<hamo_icbc> roylez: 暴力席
<Guest47617> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎样改变DNS服务器的ip和端口 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386841 我用ubuntu架设了一台DNS服务器（bind9），用netstat查看端口时，显示是：127.0.0.1:53 请问我怎么能把它改成：0.0.0.0:53 统计信息: 发表于 由 mswwjick — 2012-09-12 14:21
<lainme> archl: 没打算啊
<ofan> 買蘋果送touch？
<ofan> 我怎麼沒有
<archl> ofan:  苹果做的过渡动画真不是盖的。
<archl> ofan: 因为你是美国人
<admins> 大家谁去参加反日游行啊？
<roylez> hamo_icbc: mac book air 7288 hkd
<archl> admins: 我挺日本
<hamo_compulsion> roylez: è´µ...
<admins> 我操
<archl> admins: 有胆量
<ofan> admins: 你去吧
<admins> 你公开支持日本？
<bitsmix> 我能说我也挺日本么。。
<hamo_compulsion> archl: ...
<roylez> hamo_compulsion: 折合人民币 5948.4
<roylez> hamo_compulsion: 贵么？
<hamo_compulsion> roylez: 贵...11的吧这是？
<archl> hamo_compulsion: è´µ
<roylez> hamo_compulsion: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> admins: 我都去过钓鱼岛了，游行毛
<hamo_compulsion> MeaCulpa: 你去过？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_compulsion: 去过
<hamo_compulsion> MeaCulpa: 干吗去了？吃海鲜？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_compulsion: 海监船要是去过，我就去过...
<admins> 钓鱼岛是台湾的，台湾是中国的
<MeaCulpa> hamo_compulsion: 没，作隐形船去的
<ofan> 按照帝都的房價，日本人買不起釣魚島
<roylez> hamo_compulsion: 丫死去吧。又怕花钱，又想装高帅富。也不撒泡尿照照你的蛤蟆脸
<piggybox> 台湾是中华民国的
<cherrot> roylez: 主席V587!
<hamo_compulsion> roylez: 木想装高富帅...没蛋蛋那潜质...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 蛤蟆的构造，地上的尿怎么照也照不到脸的
<cherrot> hamo_compulsion: 高富屌吧
<Yifu> 中华民国也是中国~
<ofan> 大黑粗
<archl> lainme:  为啥不用 N900 做服务器呢。
<minus2731> MeaCulpa: 赞逻辑~ 你玩儿过Coq?
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
 * hamo_compulsion 莫谈国事...
<MeaCulpa> minus2731: CoQ是啥
<hamo_compulsion> roylez: calm down...
<admins> 不过说实话，国内大型机有不少核心硬件都用的是日本的，不用人家的都不行、
<minus2731> MeaCulpa: 一个高阶逻辑的工具
 * tryit python中，httplib2比urllib好用吗？
<lainme> archl: 不知道电池会不会有问题。
<ofan> py那些亂七八糟的包
<ofan> 蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> admins: 非核心硬件还是Foxconn的呢
<minus2731> “证明辅助器”，能干很多事情
<archl> lainme:  取下电池，连电用？
<lainme> archl: 似乎很麻烦的样子
<MeaCulpa> admins: 大机一个厕所大小的部件，性能还不如你我聊天用的电脑呢
<admins> 我们公司今天又组织捐款。。。云南地震都过了才让我们捐款
<MeaCulpa> admins: 捐衣服阿
<admins> 而且不能少于100
<admins> 我就捐100
<admins> 因为钱去哪儿了我不知道
 * archl 经过实验发现取下电池不行
<MeaCulpa> admins: 要我就捐衣服，鞋帽，A...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 捐电脑
<admins> 党的号召
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不去，太饱了...
<cherrot> archl: 你的手机电池取不下来？这么奇葩
<hamo_compulsion> roylez:  撑席
<bcao> iphone 把
<MeaCulpa> .
<cherrot> admins: 云南倍儿有钱
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得捐钱没必要，应该每次有自然灾害，财政部和税务局查帐一次即可，可以多出好几千亿
<MeaCulpa> 或者让统计局直接报数字
<MeaCulpa> 都可以一下子多好多钱的
<MeaCulpa> 捐，效率太低
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我要成立组织 ...
<ofan> 網速不給力
<gebjgd> “开门 查水表 ”…… “水表在外面”…… “我是顺风快递的 有你的包裹”…… “我没买过东西。你送错了”…… “我们公司搞了个活动 你是我们公司的幸运客户 中了2000元的奖品”…… “我不要奖品 就帮我捐给贫困山区吧”…… “槽你吗的 爆破一组 准备”！
<gebjgd> 转：【告诉你什么叫喉舌的传统】1989年12月26日，中央人民广播电台6点：“中国人民的老朋友，罗马尼亚总统，齐奥塞斯库昨夜被秘密逮捕，中国政府表示极大的愤慨。” 7点：“据悉，齐奥塞斯库夫妇已被秘密枪决，罗马尼亚政变成功，中国政府祝贺罗马尼亚新政权成立。”
<gebjgd> 西门庆又一次霸占了潘金莲，而且还告诉了街坊邻居，这让武大郎很没有面子！武大郎在卖完炊饼回家的路上，向街坊邻居们公布潘金莲当日的生理状况，包括:是否安全期，安全指数，月经量大小，预计排卵期等，用以证明金莲仍在武大的掌控之中！
<archl> 。。。
<admins> 本来就没得捐
<admins> 我觉得扯到
<ofan> 免费试用 Visual Studio 2012，为期 90 天
<admins> vs2012我觉得不错
<admins> 但是唯一缺点就是在win7运行2012的时候部分功能无法使用
<admins> 我们公司现在还在用VC6.0
<gebjgd> ofan: 卡死你
<ofan> gebjgd: 不卡
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ofan> 做個arch本地mirror
<hamo_compulsion> ..
<ofan> 看看有多大
<MeaCulpa> "xie107: 中国：中国海监船抵钓鱼岛外围海域宣示主权！日本：日海上保安厅称未在钓鱼岛近海见中国海监船！我觉得真相只有一个：一个国服一个日服，服务器不一样，所以互相看不见...... |02:20 PM Sep 12, 2012|"
 * hamo_compulsion 看书看书...幸亏没做SA！
<admins> 幼稚
<admins> 还是入党靠谱
<gebjgd> 所谓开会就是，一群假装傻子的骗子与一个假装傻子的骗子在互相糊弄。
<ofan> 入黨..
<admins> 是的
<gebjgd> admins: 靠谱个毛
<ofan> admins: 入國民黨
<gebjgd> ofan: 靠谱
<ofan> 100多國家免簽
<gebjgd> ofan: 人家看不上那100多个国家 就喜欢待在兲朝
<admins> 其实说白了大家都没在体制内，但凡你能在体制内外打个擦边球的话 就会爱上党
<admins> 之前我有几个前辈
<admins> 好价格，把死共产党
<admins> 后来体制内了
<admins> 现在跟神一样供奉
<roylez> hamo_compulsion: 渣，用emacs的渣蛤蟆
<ofan> 人和狗的眼神是不一樣的
<admins> 别这么说
<admins> 都是为了生存
<gebjgd> admins: 体制内
<admins> gebjgd: 不算完全体制内吧，但是受到恩惠的那种
<gebjgd> admins: 既得利益者自然是觉得党好
<admins> 是的
<admins> 我知道
<ofan> admins: 花的納稅人的錢，當然無所謂
 * imadper 
<cfy> ofan: 食堂怎么说?英文
<admins> cfy: canteen
<cfy> admins: thanks
<admins> 没事儿
<imadper> cfy: 渣...
<hamo_compulsion> roylez: 作为一个emacs用户，我很自豪...请参考 之前那篇比较用户长短的论文...
<cfy> imadper: .... 你会?
<ofan> cfy: dining room/hall
<imadper> cfy: 食堂?
<cfy> hamo_compulsion: 文章在哪里?
<cfy> imadper: 是阿
<cfy> ofan: 哦
<imadper> refectory   cc cfy    我有字典呀!
<admins> 本channel肯定没有既得利益者
<cfy> imadper: 我没用中英字典T_T
<gebjgd> 有 着“中国蔬菜之乡”的山东寿光，每年从84万亩土地上种出70亿公斤蔬菜，冠以无公害、绿色、有机蔬菜的认证标识销往全国各地，北京市场上最多时就有 1/4的蔬菜来自寿光。然而这个头上顶着各种荣誉和光环的“菜篮子”，却被人们发现了一大怪事：当地种菜的农民不吃大棚菜。
<imadper> cfy: 你连字典都没有, 还不渣?
<gebjgd> 种菜的为啥不吃自己种的菜？那是因为“我们不能预知蔬菜在啥时候发生病虫害，只能凭着感觉不停打药，夏天几乎每天都要喷药。”种植大棚蔬菜已经十几 年的王洪全告诉“中国经营报”记者说，“寿光的土壤如果不大量施用农药和化肥，就根本长不出能卖出去的蔬菜。这里的土壤四季不停地耕作，早已被榨干了肥 力。
<gebjgd> cfy: 渣
<imadper> cfy: emacs+sdcv?
<MeaCulpa> admins: 活着，就是，从小就学了，国家用那么丁点耕地养活了你~
<gebjgd> cfy: 连个字典都没有
<hamo_compulsion> cfy: http://www.douban.com/note/232209060/
<Guest47617> hamo_compulsion ⇪ ti: IEEE CS：程序员选择VIM还是Emacs或许和阴茎长度有关
<cfy> imadper: 我只有英英的
<MeaCulpa> hamo_compulsion: ...
<imadper> cfy: ......
<cfy> gebjgd: 英英的嘛
<gebjgd> cfy: 这么牛逼
 * mosesofmason Emacs 的比較長
<MeaCulpa> hamo_compulsion: 你知道再短的jj都可以插大P股，蛤蟆为例
<cfy> hamo_compulsion: 看过了.............没意思,我还以为你写的
<cfy> gebjgd: .
<hamo_compulsion> MeaCulpa: ...
<ofan> hamo_compulsion: 先天缺陷用emacs彌補不了
 * hamo_compulsion 完了，中地图炮了...
<admins> WIM和EMACS都不是神器了
 * hamo_compulsion 闪
<lainme> gebjgd: 各地都差不多。自家用的和出售的地是分开的
<lainme> s/WIM/VIM/
<ofan> 反正吃不死
<MeaCulpa> hamo_compulsion: 应为vim基于vi基于ed, ED知道不... 勃起功能障碍
<gebjgd> 日前郭晶晶和霍启刚两人远赴英伦名店挑选婚纱首饰。包括钻戒、婚纱、水晶鞋在内的全套装备高达数百万元人民币。
<inode> 问大家一个比较挠头的问题，我的scsi的硬盘，一直要没有驱动，只好用IDE兼容模式，但是大家知道，这样太浪费了，浪费硬件啊，谁都我装下scsi RAID驱动啊
<piggybox> gebjgd: 哟，开始关注娱乐新闻啦
<inode> 教我
<inode> freeflying: ........
<inode> 问大家一个比较挠头的问题，我的scsi的硬盘，一直要没有驱动，只好用IDE兼容模式，但是大家知道，这样太浪费了，浪费硬件啊，谁教我装下scsi RAID驱动啊,google不到
<ofan> inode: 默認沒驅動？
<gebjgd> 唐山大地震，二十几万同胞罹难，但XX却要求：“不能拿地震来干扰批邓”“不管东震西震，不能干扰批邓”。《人民日报》刊登文章：抗震现场就是批邓最好的地方。于是，灾区耗费大量的人力、物力、精力召开大大小小的现场“批邓会”。姚在接见外宾时说：“我们的成功经验在于，地震期间，始终没有忘记批邓反右翻案风，没有å
<gebjgd> piggybox: 都关注
<inode> ofan: 恩恩
<ofan> gebjgd: 亂碼了
<gebjgd> inode: linux
<inode> ofan: 不用兼容模式的话一开机就蓝屏
<gebjgd> inode: linux
<gebjgd> inode: linux
<ofan> inode: 擦 你windows
<imadper> 蓝屏.....
<inode> gebjgd: 不是哪哪都可以linux
<imadper> 这....
<ofan> inode: windows xp裝個ahci補丁
<gebjgd> inode: linux kvm
<imadper> 那你说清楚不是linux呀....
<ofan> inode: 裝ahci補丁
<inode> ofan: 怎么装？
<ofan> inode: 下載 雙擊
<admins> 1
<Router2> 晕了，怎么这么多WINDOWS的问题跑到这里来问了...
<inode> ofan: 晕
<cfy> newsmth.net挂了...
<inode> ofan: 确认可行？
<ofan> inode: 都知道，就你不知道
<gebjgd> inode: 你还在用xp？
<gebjgd> inode: 我了个去。。。
<ofan> inode: 而且你服務器用xp?
<inode> gebjgd: 我说了，不是哪哪都linux
<ofan> 你是網吧網管？
<gebjgd> inode: 好歹你上个瘟鸡啊
<inode> 。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 被你说中了。这水平只能是网管
<gebjgd> ofan: 你知道的太多了
<nyfair> 问这里的才能解决啊，否则win问题上哪里问？
<inode> gebjgd: ...................
<ofan> nyfair: 扣扣裙
<adam8157> cfy: 水木社区：本站定于2012年9月12日13:00至2012年9月19日进行系统维护，届时本站所有服务都将关闭 ，带来的不便请网友谅解。请用户注意备份重要资料以免丢失。 #newsmth
<gebjgd> nyfair: 裤裤裙
<ofan> 垃圾社區
<ofan> 還要實名
<nyfair> 垃圾社区
<gebjgd> ofan: 裆的领导么
<qq875339306> 求加
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 裸聊么？
 * adam8157 水木社区上头大部分是一群自我感觉良好的SB  #地图炮
<ofan> qq875339306: 放裸照
<imadper> adam8157: 还好我不去...
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 我更倾向于skype
<adam8157> imadper: 大部分 不是全部
<ofan> adam8157: 這倒沒仔細看，反正實名註冊很不爽
<gebjgd> ofan: 她是女的
 * bitsmix me /me
<qq875339306> skype也有啊
<gebjgd> qq
<bitsmix> ofan 我写的假的，也通过了
<ofan> 質量也很一般
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 给我
<qq875339306> skype不给
<ofan> bitsmix: 要審覈
<hamo_compulsion> qq875339306: 求果照
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 为毛不给？
<bitsmix> Skype 好烧 cpu 。。
<ofan> ny發照片
<bitsmix> ofan 这倒是没错。
<ofan> qq875339306: 發照片
<gebjgd> bitsmix: qq更烧
<freeflying> inode: what?
<gebjgd> qq875339306: gtalk也行
<qq875339306> webqq烧个毛
<ofan> qq875339306: 給照片
<archl> nyfair 给照片啊
<gebjgd> qq875339306: webqq不能裸聊啊
<ofan> qq875339306: 幫你去草留宣傳一下
<archl> qq875339306:  照片啊
<archl> ofan: 给照片啊
<archl> gebjgd: 给照片啊
<gebjgd> archl: 你个搞基的
<gebjgd> archl: 滚
<archl> gebjgd:  拉出 ofan 的照片来瞧瞧
<hamo_compulsion> archl: 罗姐跟阿蛋见了几面以后，居然也开始gaoji了...
<gebjgd> archl: 我只有他的屁股照
<ofan> RT @QQforMac: 抱歉给您带来了忧伤的回忆m(__)mRT @wonderLi: 女神的mac下跑着一个巨古老的版本的QQ，被我看到了，我说靠，赶紧更新啊，女神下载更新的时候跟我说这个版本好，居然可以直接修改在线对其隐身，好方便！从那后女神的头像就再没亮过.
<archl> hamo_compulsion:  啥。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 没有脸照
<adam8157> archl: 我也买了双羽毛球鞋
<archl> adam8157: 。
<cherrot> lainme: 网站又下线了？
<ofan> hamo_compulsion: 你沒去面基？
<archl> lainme: 恩，同问
<roylez> hamo_compulsion: 听说蛋蛋把裸姐掰弯了？
<gebjgd> ofan: qq不是早就有这个功能了么
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 是qq for mac
<qq875339306> gebjgd: 认真你就输了
<ofan> 貌似還沒有這功能
<lainme> cherrot: archl 服务器那边出问题了。
<archl> qq875339306: 认真才能赢！
<adam8157> roylez: 小心我爆料
<qq875339306> 老版的不能登录吧
<hamo_compulsion> roylez: 主席知道的太多了...
<ofan> 最近纔有的
<gebjgd> 冉云飞: 官方某宣传机器总编，一会儿说不怕中日摩擦，一会儿说钓鱼岛打是打不回来的。其言不及义，前后矛盾，毫无逻辑到了近乎精神失常的地步。而且兴高采烈地欢呼新华社所说的两艘海监船到钓鱼岛220海里（396公里）去维权，难怪日人说根本就没看到.
<archl> qq875339306:  上照片吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 早就有了
<roylez> hamo_compulsion: 是啊，我知道的太多了...
<archl> cherrot: 用 archive.org 看？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 220海里 正好是厦门到钓鱼岛的距离.....
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 来吧 女神
<ofan> gebjgd: 我說qq for mac
<hamo_compulsion> roylez: 蛋蛋有一只强大的手，可以掰弯一切基友...
<ofan> gebjgd: mac版qq最近纔有
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 发果照吧
<sjd_zeus> 没钱烧mac呀
 * hamo_compulsion 额...突然后背发凉...
 * lainme 自从rapidxen独立后就没好事。优惠没了。服务器也不稳定了
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有烂果子系统
<palomino|working> 被掰了? , hamo_compulsion
<ofan> lainme: 換
 * adam8157 准备爆料黑历史
<hamo_compulsion> palomino|working: 一直不为所动...可惜了罗姐了..
<cherrot> hamo_compulsion: 回忆起那段不堪回首的往事了？
 * bitsmix 问 你们知道熊猫是怎么尿尿的么
<adam8157> bitsmix: 知道
<adam8157> bitsmix: 倒立姿态
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不懂
<archl> hamo_compulsion:  什么啊。。。
 * lainme 当机都不自动重启了
<lainme> ofan: 恩。看来要尽快换了
<imadper> archl: 为啥 hamo_compulsion 老欺负你?
<bitsmix> adam8157: 我刚知道。。我觉得好神奇啊。。
<ofan> lainme: http://www.ramhost.us/?page=vps/kvm-los-angeles-west
<Guest47617> ofan,啥网址y RAM Host - Premium West USA Los Angeles Virtual Dedicated Servers
<ofan> lainme: 還有一個！
<lainme> ofan: 太贵了！
<roylez> lainme: ramhost啥价钱？
<ofan> 還可以
<ofan> 賣點vpn能補貼點
<gebjgd> ofan: 我是不懂
<lainme> 没做生意的功夫
<gebjgd> @扭发条猴子：今日上午，北京，日本驻华使馆外，武警、警察、便衣、安保，以迅雷不及掩耳盗铃之势，合力制服一名企图焚烧日本国旗的爱国粪青，誓死保卫了日本国旗免遭毒手。
<qq875339306> 这神经病吧
<gebjgd> 栗原家族郑重表示，对CCAV免费提供的“你卖岛我赠天气预报”的增值服务万分感谢，并因此消除了自觉要价过高而愧对政府的不安感。
<qq875339306> 当年还多亏李中堂被日本粪青打了枪
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 吻腚压倒一切
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 今天你吻腚了么？
<qq875339306> gebjgd: 我说的是那愤青是SB
 * cherrot 擦 又断线了
<ofan> cherrot: 挂代理吧
<archl> ofan: 他就是代理啊
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 你多大？
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 有男友了么
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 我可以给你介绍
<ofan> 我說irc bouncer
<admins> 我操
<ofan> cherrot: znc什麼的
<admins> 有卖肉的？
<qq875339306> gebjgd: 你介绍的家伙1个能干几个？
<cherrot> ofan: 只能用HTTP代理 在公司里还不好使。。
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 有车有房的
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 干？ 小姑凉现在一张嘴就是干干干干
<gebjgd> qq875339306: 太不文明了
<lainme> ofan: 我打算试下这个。http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/tinyvz-15year-128mb-openvz-vps-in-kansas-city/
<Guest47617> lainme,啥网址y TinyVZ – $15/Year 128MB OpenVZ VPS in Kansas City – Low End Box
<hamo_compulsion> lainme: 内存太小了...
<ofan> lainme: 很容易挂
<ofan> 真的
<lainme> ofan: 我一直用这么小的%
<ofan> lainme: 不是你用多少的問題
<gebjgd> ofan: 你一顿饭费
<cfy> adam8157: 我去,维护一周阿.......................
<ofan> gebjgd: 偶爾吧
<ofan> lainme: openvz的不太穩定
<yandong> 我使用  dpkg -l
<lainme> ofan: 那256？
<ofan> lainme: 不過ramhost不超賣
<ofan> lainme: 應該還不錯
<yandong> 我使用  dpkg -l查询安装了 openvswitch ,但是卸载的时候却说未安装，怎么回事啊
<ofan> 只是你的cpu,內存都是共享的，別人搞大動作你很容易受影響
<ofan> lainme: 256比較合適
<ofan> -/+ buffers/cache:         96        910
<ofan> lainme: 做blog的話，用github之類的也不錯
<ofan> lainme: 還有openshift
<gebjgd> ofan: http://www.6park.com/news/messages/92197.html
<Guest47617> gebjgd,啥网址y 美国小镇裸身服务咖啡店 曾遭抗议被放火烧毁(图) -6park.com
<lainme> ofan: 我dokuwiki。openshift或许还行。github是没法了
<archl> lainme:  可以实验下openshift
<jusss> register那个e发e还是i ?
<ofan> gebjgd: 某银镯女子一直未嫁，爹妈给安排了相亲。见面后，女子说：我是一个淡淡的女子，所以我也想找一个淡淡的男子。 对方男的愣了一下说：这样哦，那我可能不太符合你要求，我有俩。
<jasontangjs> hi
<jasontangjs> darkx: test
<Guest47617> jasontangjs, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<jusss> ofan: 蛋蛋？
<jusss> ofan: register的那个e发啥音
<Guest47617> 新 软件/网站开发 • 请教一下uex加密文件的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386848 请问一下uex中的《加密文件》是怎样的?为何我加密后程序不能运行喃？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 6462033 — 2012-09-12 15:48
<nyfair> peanuts, what a hell!
<ofan> jusss: ε
<jusss> ofan: 我一直以为发i
<Administrator__> 阳光灿烂的日子 怎么样，大家看过没
<admins> 我们公司发购物卡了...一发就是5K的... 不过没我的份儿
<libertypeng> ...
<MeaCulpa> admins: -_-!你客户还等着你发呢
<admins> 没有
<admins> 我客户都是大牌，他们不稀罕
<admins> 编制内跟编制外的人
<admins> 区别就是大
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: roylez imadper ^^ 看看人家
<imadper> adam8157: 啥? 你说公司?
<adam8157> imadper: 看看人家发啥
<imadper> adam8157: 5k...
<admins> 5K的家乐福卡
<admins> 我们这儿一般都是发2K的，我估计因为是快中秋节了。
<bluezd> bluezd: ............................................................................
<adam8157> bluezd: 看看人家
<libertypeng> 这里的都是高手吗
<nyfair> libertypeng: 都是吹牛高手
<ofan> 家樂福卡。。。。。
 * bluezd 人生啊，人生啊
 * MeaCulpa 手臂短，显得高手
<admins> 我眼馋啊
<libertypeng> 哈哈 谦虚
<MeaCulpa> admins: 你啥公司的
<admins> 看得到，得不到啊
<imadper> adam8157: 咱公司连月饼都没有?
<ofan> admins: 你怎麼不看看軍隊發多少
<bluezd> imadper: 咱公司只有 bug
<imadper> bluezd: 没事, 我刚发现的bug, 我给报告给arch了...
<imadper> bluezd: 不能报告给fedora, 不然很容易加重我们的工作...
<admins> MeaCulpa: 电信科学技术研究院
<MeaCulpa> admins: ...这样的还要sales?
<MeaCulpa> admins: 直接领导搞定阿
<admins> MeaCulpa: 我不说了吗，我们这里没有实质性的销售
<admins> 有的只是像我这样的售前售后
 * hamo_compulsion 求进体制内！
<libertypeng> 低调的问下 我用wine装了新版QQ 装好之后点击图标没反应
<admins> 我是编制外，但是待遇跟编制内差距老大
<ofan> hamo_compulsion: 先入黨
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: 不是让你去华大了吗?
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 节操
<nyfair> libertypeng: webqq
<admins> 体制内你就别想了
<admins> 不太可能
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: 那个公司在生物制药上面全球第三. 一流国企... 待遇好就不说了, 福利那更是没得说!
<adam8157> imadper: 0_0
<jeepkid> adaam, hi
<admins> 不可能
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> imadper: 蟾蜍确实可以入药...  cc hamo_compulsion bluezd
<libertypeng> webqq 不好使
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: 跟你都做过同事，怎么可能还有节操...
<imadper> adam8157: 你敢吃?
<nyfair> libertypeng: windows
<adam8157> imadper: 有病的才吃
<nyfair> libertypeng: mac
<bluezd> adam8157: 治啥的？
<imadper> adam8157: 有副作用, 会造成gaoji
<jeepkid> admins, 嗨...你在电信？哪里电信？
<nyfair> hamo油可是好东西啊
<bluezd> bluezd: 治 “无节操” 吗？
<hamo_compulsion> bluezd: ...
<jeepkid> 各位请教下。python 有能实现snmptalbe的库么...
<admins> jeepkid: 天朝
<cfy> hamo_compulsion: 现在搜百度资源只能快照了..
<hamo_compulsion> cfy: 你难道用360?
<jeepkid> admins, ......我知道，哪个省阿，你是设计院的？
<cfy> hamo_compulsion: opera阿
<admins>  jeepkid: beijing
<cfy> hamo_compulsion: 虽然是socks5+polipo代理的
<jeepkid> admins, - -
 * bluezd 心烦咋办
<admins> 为啥心烦
<adam8157> bluezd: 吃药
<cfy> adam8157: 吃啥要
<cfy> adam8157: 吃啥药
<adam8157> cfy: 蛤蟆油
<cfy> adam8157: 重口味
<adam8157> bluezd: 或者想想终极问题 例如 晚上吃啥
<libertypeng> 怎么回复某个人的话
<bluezd> adam8157: 那我就更心烦了
<hamo_compulsion> bluezd: 那就想妹纸...
<bluezd> hamo_compulsion: 目有妹子可想啊 sigh .......
<hamo_compulsion> bluezd: 想想想哪个妹纸...
<bluezd> hamo_compulsion: 真的目有啊，available 的妹子太少
<hamo_compulsion> bluezd: 额...你太宅了...多参加几次面基大会，你就不会再想妹纸了...
<bluezd> hamo_compulsion: 面基不全是男的嘛？ 我可是正经人，不 gaoji
<hamo_compulsion> bluezd: 现在的面基大会，有逐渐加入妹纸的趋势...
<imadper> bluezd: 那你只能想想 hamo_compulsion 了
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 想你妹... 别查字典，我保证你不认得我nick后面这个单词
<bluezd> hamo_compulsion: 哦，是嘛，那不错啊
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: C-c d 然后出来的是 `冲动, 强迫`
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: toad, 你认识?
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 你妹...
<hamo_compulsion> roylez: gaoji席？
<Tuccuay> 面基大会是啥。。。
<roylez> Tuccuay: 搞基懂么？
<Tuccuay> roylez: 表示攻受兼备。。。。
<roylez> Tuccuay: 高受
<Tuccuay> roylez: 但是我确认他说的面基不是指Gay～
 * hamo_compulsion ...
<nyfair> Tuccuay: 高受君你身上的洞数量够么
<MeaCulpa> 牛人loop back test
<imadper> toad, 你怎么叫hamo呢?
<cfy> imadper: 我现在lag:2了..
<imadper> cfy: .... 我看看我
<imadper> cfy: lag:0
<imadper> cfy: 你好悲剧
<cfy> imadper: ...一般都0嘛..
<imadper> cfy: 帮我个忙?
<cfy> imadper: 什么?
<imadper> cfy: 你看看你的libcairo.so什么版本?
<cfy> imadper: 1.12.2
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 你有打印机吗?
<cfy> imadper: 没有...
<cfy> imadper: 寄一台过来
<imadper> cfy: 我都没有....
<cfy> imadper: ......
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: https://bugs.archlinux.org/index.php?do=details&action=details.addvote&task_id=31509
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/silik-adams-lectra-n80-badminton-racket-offensive-79.html
<Guest47617> imadper,啥网址y Silik 斯力克 N80 羽毛球拍（进攻型）　79元»什么值得买
<nyfair> cairo还管打印？
<imadper> nyfair: 肯定是生成之后, 要显示啥东西, 但是遇到段错误了....
<imadper> nyfair: 打印任务根本没发出去....
<adam8157> imadper: 咱有拍子
<imadper> adam8157: 攻还是受?
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<mosesofmason> http://cn.wsj.com/gb/20120912/bch111833.asp?source=whatnews2
<Guest47617> mosesofmason ⇪ t: 习近平缺席活动 或影响接班筹备工作-华尔街日报
<imadper> mosesofmason: 卫生巾.... 我还说是什么网呢...
<mosesofmason> imadper, ...
 * mosesofmason 衛生巾很好的
 * adam8157 小e又去赚外快了
<cfy> imadper: .
<imadper> cfy: 咩?
<imadper> mosesofmason: 你用过??
<cfy> imadper: 喵
<mosesofmason> imadper, ............
 * mosesofmason ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<nyfair> 这群太乱了，天天讨论攻受
<cfy> imadper: 看来你主导了话题阿
<sunjun> nyfair: 攻还是受
<imadper> cfy: 啥? 我怎么了?
<roylez> adam8157: 你们公司的实习生很不像话啊
<adam8157> roylez: 你尽管教训
<roylez> adam8157: 我觉得他做得对
<adam8157> roylez: 啥?
<sst_c0n4shell> 大家好，想学习Apache +Mysql，大家给推荐两本经典书籍啊,谢谢了
<roylez> adam8157: 16:38 <      imadper > adam8157: 攻还是受?
<adam8157> roylez: 你妹...
<imadper> roylez: 我市问问他的球拍, 是进攻型还是防守型....
<roylez> imadper: 你真诚实
<imadper> roylez: .....................................................................
<imadper> roylez: 坏人主席!
<imadper> roylez: 对了, 主席, arch上面的cairo有bug, 你遇到过没?
<imadper> roylez: 求reproduce呀...
<roylez> imadper: http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn052/20110412/1940/b_large_iT87_400f000259e65c43.jpg
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你们玩arch干啥
<roylez> imadper: 菜鸟才用 cairo
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 用呀...
<imadper> roylez: ... 那你用啥看pdf?
<roylez> imadper: pdftotext
<imadper> roylez: 图片呢....
<roylez> imadper: 谁看pdf里面的图片啊
 * imadper 坏人主席... 不跟你说了...
<Guest47617> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 自然码用户看过来,为iBus-Rime添加自然码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386857 转自http://bbs.zrm.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=3464 文中是win下的Rime添加自然码,我试了一下,linux下的iBus-Rime也支持 码表文件： 1. 含《自然码2009新春版》V7.27基础词库 2. 含基础词库5码2字词,如 …
<cherrot> kk 的名字好苦逼
<imadper> edac是啥? adam8157 知道不?
<nyfair> rime这玩意究竟怎么样？
<adam8157> imadper: 不知道, 只知道是gaoji货
<nyfair> adaam: 你慢脑子就知道gaoji
<archl> cherrot:  还好啊。
<archl> adam8157:  。。。
<archl> adam8157:  阿当堕落了
<cherrot> archl: 什么还好啊
<imadper> adam8157: 有人帮你中枪了...
<adam8157> archl: 啥啊 =,=
<archl> cherrot:  嗯嗯
<archl> cherrot:  说的是 kk
<admins> 。。
<cherrot> archl: 这名字还好。。。 Guest47617
<archl> cherrot:  就是无名氏的意思吧。
<cherrot> archl: 恩啊
<hamo_compulsion> roylez: 弱爆席
<archl> hamo_compulsion:  蛤蟆。快去做网站赚钱吧。
<hamo_compulsion> archl: 啊哈？
<archl> hamo_compulsion: 2个网站就能买 mac air 了
<hamo_compulsion> archl: 懒..
<archl> hamo_compulsion:  蛤蟆需要热度啊。还是找个烤箱吧
<inode> kk
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: p姐也叨叨着要换mba
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: 必须的好...
<archl> adam8157:  花了主席的优惠卷买了什么鞋子？
<adam8157> archl: 没用他的 他的买不了鞋子, 限制太多
<archl> adam8157: 。难怪主席自嘲
<adam8157> archl: 在amazon.cn买的这款 http://www.360buy.com/product/1006364093.html  亚马逊卖255, 用了券儿后215
<Guest47617> adam8157,啥网址y 阿迪达斯 男式 室内综合系列透气舒适入门级羽毛球鞋 G60411 白色 44.5 【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
<imadper> adam8157: 不好看...
<archl> adam8157:   http://xkcd.com/1098/
<Guest47617> archl,啥网址y xkcd: Star Ratings
<imadper> adam8157: 红的...
<imadper> adam8157: 你应该买红的
<archl> imadper: 。。。我能告诉你我买的是红的吗。
<mayli> adam8157: opneshift里有bug能跟你说么？
<imadper> archl: 恩, 红的好
<adam8157> mayli: 我不管...
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<imadper> archl: 红的娘
<archl> imadper: 黑的娘。
<imadper> archl: 红的娘...
<adam8157> imadper: 拍的不好吧, 这里呢 http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=1003432507&_ddclickunion=P-282833-14832508651037|ad_type=0|sys_id=1#dd_refer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.360buy.com%2Fproduct%2F1006364093.html
<Guest47617> adam8157,啥网址y adidas阿迪达斯12年新款男子室内羽毛球鞋G60411 - 运动户外 - 当当网
<archl> imadper: 黑的
 * cherrot 乃们。。。
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 壕个鬼
<imadper> archl: 那就红的骚
<imadper> adam8157: 打开真慢...
<mayli> adam8157: 感觉openshift跟好多云服务都重叠
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/1003597781.html  这双一直没货... 夏天都过了....
<Guest47617> imadper,啥网址y ASICS 亚瑟士 男式 运动鞋 缓冲跑步鞋 T20XQ 蓝色 43.5 【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
<cherrot> adam8157: vim中使用shell命令可以配置上自动补全么？
<adam8157> imadper: ASICS...
<archl> imadper: 。红的确实臊，血臭
<imadper> cherrot: eshell吧
<adam8157> archl: 哈哈, 方言
<adam8157> cherrot: 肯定可以, 但是我不知道
<archl> adam8157: 啥？
<cherrot> adam8157: 这是威海方言？
<imadper> adam8157: asics怎么了?
<adam8157> archl: 血臭
<archl> imadper: 那么难看。你都要。。。你完了
<adam8157> archl: +1
<archl> adam8157:  我说红色的是血。。。
<archl> lol
<adam8157> archl: 我以为是特别的意思
<imadper> archl: .......................
<if_else> 各位兄台，screen 进入 copy mode 搜索关键词时，只能前进，不能后退：
<if_else> next       ^@ ^N sp n
<if_else> prev       ^P p ^?
<if_else> help 提示的 prev 快捷键都无效的 ……
 * hamo_compulsion 弱爆席这么早又下班了...
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋...无聊到蛋疼怎么办？
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 割了
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: 割了也疼...
<Tuccuay> 揉揉
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 你果然业务纯熟
<gebjgd> Tuccuay: 厉害
<Guest47617> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 guest身份能进去，管理员身份进不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386864 下午关机的时候用的终端shutdown命令，中间切换到xp，过一会再登录ubuntu发现，登录不进去了，输完密码登录然后又回到登录页面，现在只能以guest身份能登录到桌面，不知道为什么， …
<gebjgd> Yifu: 还用xp呢
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 你每天晚上都吃啥
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: 公司食堂
<archl> adam8157:  炖蛋红狮子
<adam8157> archl: 裸姐...
<eexpress> 色蛋蛋
<nyfair> 度娘食堂什么价码？
<archl> adam8157: 那个北京不常见吗
<eexpress> 有好玩的没
<archl> hamo_compulsion: 10元不报？
<adam8157> eexpress: 啊? 你还在? 没去揽活儿?
<hamo_compulsion> nyfair: 粉便宜...一条烤鱼各种辅料豆皮藕片粉丝什么的10快
<eexpress> 才差点偷了别人的车。
<archl> eexpress:  。。。
<hamo_compulsion> archl: 我中午就吃了10快...
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 我擦...
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 我擦...
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 我擦...
<adam8157> bluezd: imadper ^^
<eexpress> 蛤蟆这啥nick
<bluezd> adam8157: 那必然的啊
<hamo_compulsion> eexpress: 个性签名...
<archl> hamo_compulsion:  对啊。自己做多好。准备好了。直接放波炉里
<nyfair> hamo_compulsion: 烤的是什么鱼，这很重要
<hamo_compulsion> nyfair: 不认得...反正是鱼
<adam8157> nyfair: 小黄花
<archl> hamo_compulsion: 烤全沙丁鱼
 * hamo_compulsion 乃们咋不说是金鱼？
<nyfair> 沙丁鱼烤了不好吃
<archl> hamo_compulsion:  烤三文鱼
<archl> nyfair: 没说好吃啊。就是另类
<bluezd> hamo_compulsion: 重口
<huntxu> salmon烤的好吃么
<adam8157> 我们那里喂鸡的 "老雁屎"鱼
<archl> huntxu: 还好。
<nyfair> fried salmon?
<archl> nyfair: 恩
<gebjgd> archl: 隔夜菜吃多的中毒 阳痿 不举
<archl> nyfair: 那鱼自带的油足够了
<nyfair> 是啊
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 度娘食堂味道如何
<gebjgd> archl: 所以你才会这么喜欢搞基的
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: 相当好...绝对好
<archl> gebjgd: 事实证明你有病。。。
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: 真的...
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^ 看看人家
 * adam8157 妈的
<nyfair> 我眼拙看成了食堂大娘
 * bluezd shit
 * adam8157 nnnnd
<archl> hamo_compulsion:  食堂没补助？
<gebjgd> 补助 梦呢，除非你是公物源
<hamo_compulsion> archl: 在食堂的钱都报销，然后每个月还补400伙食补助
<bluezd> adam8157: 后悔啊，后悔啊
<archl> adam8157:  亚马逊的买 200 -40 活动？
<adam8157> archl: .
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: bluezd imadper ^^^
<gebjgd> hamo_compulsion: 这么好？
<hamo_compulsion> gebjgd: 是啊
<gebjgd> hamo_compulsion: 月薪1.5w？
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 我擦 你个壕
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 我擦 你个壕
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 我擦 你个壕
<archl> adam8157: 你也去挖
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: 尼玛...400块钱你这壕都不放眼里的..
<nyfair> hamo_compulsion: 我擦 你个壕
<adam8157> archl: 我节操太多, 去不了百度
<nyfair> hamo_compulsion: 我擦 你个壕
<bluezd> hamo_compulsion: 我突然有种莫名其妙的冲动 。。。。。。
 * adam8157 截图
<archl> nyfair bluezd : 哦。挖去
<archl> adam8157:  你还说自己都没节操了
<archl> adam8157:  。骗人不眨眼
<adam8157> archl: 没有那么没节操
<nyfair> 组队刷土豪
<huntxu> hamo_compulsion: ...
 * imadper hamo_compulsion 我没节操, 可以去百度...
<adam8157> imadper: 还是稍微多了点
<imadper> adam8157: 恩... 要是真没节操, 我就去360了
<imadper> adam8157: 那个公司最近招人有点儿狠
 * hamo_compulsion 求去360...
<imadper> adam8157: 你又被你的新基友叫走了~  lol
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: 你直接去就行吧....
<bluezd> lol
<Tuccuay> 是干脆求去个管饭的地方好了。。。
<imadper> bluezd: 你坐哪里的? 我对不上号..
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 新的面基活动
<bluezd> imadper: adam8157 的对角线
<bluezd> imadper: 我原来座他旁边
<imadper> bluezd: 举下手嘛~
<imadper> bluezd: gaoji...
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 怎么样，这个新基友和蛋蛋比如何？
<imadper> bluezd: adam总是喜欢新基友  超出
<imadper> s/超出//g
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 我觉得bluezd比蛋蛋适合你
<bluezd> hamo_compulsion: ......
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: .... 去, 别乱说!
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 你还是喜欢蛋蛋是吧？
<archl> 。
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: .... 别吃醋, 放心, 我喜欢妹子
<archl> imadper:  http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B008S521U6/ 我要这个
<Guest47617> archl,啥网址y Li Ning 李宁 男 跑步鞋 ARBG113-鞋靴-亚马逊
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 我也要这个
<imadper> archl: 那就去买...
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: 让adam给你买去
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: 大蒜都来了，你也来吧...
<maplebeats> 哇，谁帮我买一双啊
 * imadper 罪过. 阿弥陀佛.
 * imadper 善哉善哉
<archl> maplebeats: 给我写个网站我给你。
<maplebeats> archl: 什么网站
 * adam8157 我擦...
<archl> maplebeats: 用 spider 抓 各种 .org 信息堆资料的网站。
<maplebeats> 好麻烦哦，吃饭去
<imadper> adam8157: 你果断被我们给黑了...
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 大蒜搞定了?
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: 木有呢...校招还没开始呢
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: ...
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: 少说了个要
 * hamo_compulsion 要要要，切克闹！
<archl> maplebeats:  :S
<bluezd> adam8157: 我有个同学他们公司组织出去玩，去泰国，哎，再想想我 。。。。。。
<hamo_compulsion> bluezd: 啥公司？去看人妖？
<bluezd> hamo_compulsion: 去旅游。
<archl> hamo_compulsion:  也可以看美女哦
<archl> hamo_compulsion:  泰国美女很漂亮
<nyfair> 扶她？
<hamo_compulsion> archl: 人妖也很漂亮...
<imadper> archl: hamo_compulsion 只喜欢人妖... 对美女没兴趣....
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 。。。
<hamo_compulsion> bluezd: 求每月去东莞腐败的公司！
 * hamo_compulsion 求每月去东莞腐败的公司！
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: 好多公务员都可以的
<archl> hamo_compulsion: 。。。
<archl> hamo_compulsion:  那样的肯定在深圳？
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 不当公务员，土共都要倒了...
 * imadper 东莞有吃胎盘的地方.... 重口....
 * bluezd 泰国人口普查 42% 男 40% 女
<hamo_compulsion> archl: 不一定...
<nyfair> bluezd: 上干货
<archl> nyfair:  干货，什么好吃的？
<archl> nyfair: 放个照片吧，让我看看你是不是猥亵男？
<imadper> archl: 你都要了一天照片了
<archl> imadper: 你的照片我也没有呢。
<archl> imadper: 在北京时你又不来。
<gebjgd> archl: nyfair 是女的 搞les的女的
<imadper> archl: 我没钱去和你们吃喝... 我一个月2k,还要交税!
<gebjgd> archl: 我觊觎她很久了
<archl> gebjgd: 。死变态。
<gebjgd> archl: 真的
<archl> gebjgd: 意淫
<gebjgd> archl: 恩 是的 意淫
<gebjgd> archl: 你不是也经常意淫么
<archl> gebjgd: 很少
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<archl> imadper: 。。。都说了30以内我给你报销 ：
<archl> imadper:  算了。
<gebjgd> 邪了门了 texmaker不给力了 只能kile了
 * bluezd 吃啥啊晚上
<gebjgd> bluezd: ç²¥
<hamo_compulsion> adam8157: bluezd 来大厦我请你们吃饭
<archl>  bluezd 也在 帽子了？
<archl> hamo_compulsion:  免费的。。。
<bluezd> archl: 是的
<adam8157> bluezd: 你去过风波庄没
<bluezd> adam8157: 没有啊，
<adam8157> bluezd: 走着
<adam8157> bluezd: 带你见识见识
<adam8157> bluezd: 京城第一cosplay
<archl> bluezd: 额。我刚回来你就去帽子了。
<adam8157> archl: 他一直在 以前不大说话
<archl> adam8157:  你竟然对那些都知道。
<archl> adam8157:  哦
<imadper> archl: 我周末要陪妹子....
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 要不我帮你陪？
<gebjgd> 【天气预报】得知刘备借了荆州无意归还之后，孙权怒上眉头，对着鲁肃拍桌子大骂：“刘备那个婊子！竟然玩这些小人把戏！弄得我们吴国被天下人耻笑！子敬，有什么妙计可以告知天下人这荆州还在我孙权手里否？”鲁肃听罢，微微一笑，只吐出四个大字：“天气预报”。
<archl> imadper: 把妹子拉来
<bluezd> archl: 我已经在帽子一年多了
<imadper> archl: ....
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: ..... 滚粗!
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: 你们那里那么多hr, 你怎么不动手?
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 不是我的style
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 不喜欢接客的女生
<adam8157> imadper: 走不, 一起去
<imadper> adam8157: 干嘛?
<archl> imadper:  。
<adam8157> imadper: 风波庄
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦, 想去....
<imadper> adam8157: 班车怎么办...
<archl> bluezd: 额。没记得
<adam8157> imadper: 几点班车
<imadper> adam8157: 6:40
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 不回家了，住阿蛋那
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: 不安全
<adam8157> imadper: 够呛
<imadper> adam8157: 我觉得也是...
<archl> imadper:  。。。
<bluezd> archl: 我一直在你们身边 ～～
<imadper> adam8157: 明天? 晚上5:30咱就走?
<archl> bluezd: 但我不知道你在帽子在北京
<adam8157> imadper: 哎呀, 早退 =,=
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦, 你们商量好了今天去呀... 那你们去吧
<imadper> adam8157: 但是我不迟到
<imadper> adam8157: 我每天8:30就到了
<archl> 啊。我的假牙
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 不要跟阿蛋走的太近，当心他看上你
<adam8157> imadper: 班车容不得你迟到
<imadper> adam8157: 5:30走也正常呀
<adam8157> hamo_compulsion: 尼玛
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: .... 那你为啥还去百度...
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: aha?
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: 智商....
<cherrot> > Time.now
<hamo_compulsion> > Time.now
<Guest47617> cherrot, 2012-09-12 18:11:50 +0800
<hamo_compulsion> > "阿蛋！" * 10
<Guest47617> hamo_compulsion, 阿蛋！阿蛋！阿蛋！阿蛋！阿蛋！阿蛋！阿蛋！阿蛋！阿蛋！阿蛋！
<imadper> hamo_compulsion: diji....
<imadper> > " hamo_compulsion <=> toad !" * 5
<Guest47617> imadper,  hamo_compulsion <=> toad ! hamo_compulsion <=> toad ! hamo_compulsion <=> toad ! hamo_compulsion <=
<hamo_compulsion> imadper: 弱爆
<mayli> if you still stupid to insist to benchmark, i suggest you to pipe your data to /dev/null
<gebjgd> 老虎抓到一只兔子，正要用餐，兔子突然叫起来：＂大王且慢，您不能吃我！”老虎笑了：“莫非你也是天神，像那只狡猾的狐狸？”兔子：“那倒不是。您吃了我，将失信于兽，因为您提倡和睦丛林。”老虎：“我们用的字典不同。和睦在我的字典里，是指我吃你时，你必须情绪稳定。”
 * cherrot_ 敢不敢不短线！
 * cherrot_ 竟然有人叫 cherro
<gebjgd> cherrot_: 不敢
<gebjgd> cherrot_: 你什么网站这么威武
<cherr> gebjgd: :( :( :( :(
<gebjgd> cherrot_: 你什么网络这么威武
<cherr> gebjgd: 公司的网络限制太多
<hamo_compulsion> cherr: 工作太难找了...
<cherr> hamo_compulsion: 你也开始找工作啦？
<hamo_compulsion> cherr: 必须的啊
<cherr> hamo_compulsion: 深圳的？
<hamo_compulsion> cherr: 先找帝都的...不行就毅然奔向深圳...
<gebjgd> hamo_compulsion: 深圳妹子多
<gebjgd> hamo_compulsion: 吃的多
<cherr> hamo_compulsion: 看来你实在考虑18摸 lol
<gebjgd> hamo_compulsion: 逃离香港也方便
<hamo_compulsion> cherr: 是啊...18摸不要我...
<hamo_compulsion> gebjgd: 其实我就是想曲线去香港
<gebjgd> hamo_compulsion: 那就去深圳
<gebjgd> hamo_compulsion: 帝都那地方没意思
<hamo_compulsion> gebjgd: 就是，深圳氛围要好一点
<gebjgd> hamo_compulsion: 除非你能扑进我裆的裆内
<hamo_compulsion> gebjgd: 帝都绝对是公务猿混的地方
<gebjgd> hamo_compulsion: 二代的兲下
<cherr> gebjgd: 各种宫务员  各种警备车
<gebjgd> cherr: 恩那
<zhanshime01> 搞了两天终于换成了opensuse
<gebjgd> zhanshime01: 不明智
<nyfair> 听说obs最近开了洗发水？
<zhanshime01> 还行，没什么纠结的
<gebjgd> zhanshime01: 源差劲
<zhanshime01> 就是对suse的内核搞不懂
<gebjgd> zhanshime01: 12.2刚出 未必问题
<zhanshime01> 我是移动的网
<gebjgd> zhanshime01: 直接上vanilla
<gebjgd> 未必吻腚
<zhanshime01> 晚上12点开始更新及安软件的
<zhanshime01> 速度300+
<gebjgd> zhanshime01: 既然用linux的就搞个源给力的 滚动的
<zhanshime01> 恩，这opensuse内核分desktop和default是什么意思
<gebjgd> zhanshime01: 不知道 公司的机器都是vanilla kernel
<zhanshime01> 我的系统安装了nv驱动后选desktop内核进不去
<zhanshime01> 又不能删
 * cherr 深圳有啥公司啊。。
<gebjgd> cherr: it公司多的是
<gebjgd> cherr: 华为啦 华为啦 华为啦
<Guest47617> 新 初学者园地 • crontab问题？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386872 crontab 是不是不支持需要图形界面启动的程序。我在//etc/crontab里面 输入 20 18 * * * root mkdir /home/test 有用，但是把命令改成像firefox一些需要图形界面的程序时就没反应。 统计信息: 发表于 由 blin — 2012-09-12 18:31
<cherr> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> cherr: XD
<gebjgd> zhanshime01: 笨 生成xorg.conf
<zhanshime01> 没用，反正是desktop进不去
<gebjgd> cherr: 华为现在很牛比呢
<cherr> gebjgd: 听说华为去西安交大一个班一个班的拉人  不知道是不是真的
<zhanshime01> 而且包管理里显卡驱动也分desktop和default
<airead> 哈喽，在多核的服务器上，大家谁有办法让一个 模块 只在一核上运行？
<gebjgd> cherr: 我就知道华为在比利时的据说工资很高 还有外派的补助
<nyfair> 我有办法，windows7
<cherr> nyfair: lol
<airead> nyfair, 忘记说了，是linux
<cherr> airead: linux驱动？ 不知道呢
<nyfair> 你说linux啊，哦，开源的系统就自己改吧
<nyfair> 开源厨一般都是这么说话的
<airead> nyfair, 想向大家讨点方向， 是一个 netfilter 模块
<gs55> 急招C#软件架构师，要求有EPR开发经验、英语可以和美国工程师进行项目沟通、本科以上学历，最好是留学生。月薪3W起，五险一金，有租房补贴，车补，工作地点北京CBD
<airead> 因为网卡中断太多，导致了运行中的模块总是被中断
<cherr> gs55: EPR是什么？
<cherr> gs55: 电子顺磁共振 ?
<gebjgd> gs55: erp吧？
<airead> cherr, 你听说过有人这么做没？
<zhanshime01> airead:试下linux实时内核怎么样
<gebjgd> gs55: 月薪3w起？北京？
<gs55> gebjgd: 百度一下erp和epr
<cherr> airead: 我对linux开发不懂的  不知道呢
<gs55> 国贸这儿
<airead> zhanshime01, 那台 linux 服务器是做转发用的，应该不能换实时内核吧
<gs55> 最好熟悉linux
<gebjgd> gs55: 不懂百毒 就会google
<gs55> debian
<cherr> gs55: 熟悉Linux 做C#开发？ 为啥呢
<gebjgd> cherr: 会用mono做c#
<gs55> 谁有兴趣的话投一份简历
<cherr> gebjgd: 这个好奇葩。。。
<gs55> xinruntest@163.com
<nyfair> 我要来实习，2w8如何
<gs55> 你英语怎么样？
 * cherr epr好深奥   
<gs55> 能和美国工程师进行沟通吗？
<airead> 再吼一嗓子，在多核的服务器上，大家谁有办法让一个 内核模块 只在一核上运行？
<gs55> 会有网络会议
<nyfair> 美国佬没问题，别上三哥和犹太就行
<gs55> 技术上的术语你都没问题？
<gebjgd> gs55: 有h1签证的行么
<gs55> 比如客户对功能的需求，要求什么的
<nyfair> 自带签证
<gs55> 你现在在哪儿？
<gs55> 我们这儿不招实习的，要稳定的工程师。
<gs55> 寻求长时间发展的
<nyfair> 擦，我刚高中毕业
<gs55> 可能会外派到西雅图
<gs55> 谁有合适的人帮我问下
<gs55> 比较急，现在缺这么一个职位
<nyfair> 我多说了，自带签证，去北米没问题
<gebjgd> 有和
<gebjgd> 有h1的撸过
<gs55> 我说的3W是试用期
<gebjgd> gs55: 你指的是网络公关（EPR)
<nyfair> 干脆送我去西雅图上大学吧
<gebjgd> nyfair: 人家要本科上学历
<gs55> gebjgd: 企业管理
<gebjgd> nyfair: 你没有戏了
<Tuccuay> 学历还是学位。。。。。
<gs55> 学历次要，项目经验最重要
<gebjgd> 3w 就要回去服毒 还是算恶狼
<gebjgd> ofan: 适合你
<gebjgd> ofan: 3w月薪
<gs55> 公司中午提供免费员工餐
<gebjgd> ofan: 报销祖国
<gs55> 上班时间是周一到周五8：45 - 17：30
<gs55> 有兴趣PM我
<gs55> 谢谢
<gs55> 或者发简历到xinruntest@163.com
<nyfair> gs55，先放一张公司pantry的照片看看
<gs55> nyfair: 别逗了
<gebjgd> nyfair: 都北京国贸大望路了 你还想要pantry?
<gebjgd> nyfair: 那边遍地是路边摊
<gs55> 你们都在北京吗？
<gebjgd> gs55: 我是在国外的帝都人
<gs55> o
<gs55> gebjgd: 你在国外做什么的
<gebjgd> gs55: linux c/c++ 程序员
<gs55> 搞技术的话还是出国比较好
<void1> 也要出的出去的呀
<gs55> 咋了？
<gebjgd> gs55: 你这个职位要是再晚2年我就绝对去了
<gebjgd> gs55: 现在有点早
<gs55> gebjgd: 怎么回事儿？你在国外还要去？
<gs55> 在国外多好
<gebjgd> gs55: 父母在帝都啊
<gebjgd> gs55: 好歹等我拿到外籍再回
<gs55> gebjgd: 你回国的话做技术就变味儿了
<gebjgd> gs55: 那无所谓 就是混饭吃
<gebjgd> 9月11日，日本簽署了釣魚島購買協議，將釣魚島「國有化」。當天，中國各大媒體都高調報導中國派遣兩艘海監船前往釣魚島附近海域宣示主權。甚至還有中方媒體稱日本政府下午向中國提出「抗議」，要求中國召回海監船。
<gebjgd> 不過日本方面稱沒有見到海監船，今天（12日）北京時間7時，日本海上保安廳仍然答覆說：在距離釣魚島44公里的中日「領海連接海域」，尚未發現中國海監船。
<gebjgd> 由此海監船的去向引發了網絡熱議。很多人調侃表示，一定是隱身技術過硬，令日本無法偵查。也有的表示是發改委調高油價的緣故，也有媒體人認為這本身就是一個笑話。還有不少民眾乾脆直接公開表態，要求中共下課。...
<gs55> 我支持政府
 * jusss 讲c的大叔竟然 void main().....
<jusss>  > "void main()" * 7
<Guest47617> jusss, void main()void main()void main()void main()void main()void main()void main()
<microcai> jusss:  THQ ?
<hamo_notail> bluezd: 你现在住哪了？
<bluezd> hamo_notail: 学知园
<bluezd> hamo_notail: 逸成东苑
<hamo_notail> bluezd: 跟boss貌似挺近的是把。。。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你跟bluezd居然一起来...难道住一起了？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你妹
<bluezd> hamo_notail: 恩，她住清河，在公交车上碰到好几回
<bluezd> hamo_notail: 我不会和你枪的，放心
 * maplebeats 又gaoji
 * hamo_notail 求转换频道风气！
<jusss> microcai: 大叔应该是学thq的课本的
<gebjgd> 妹子太少 才是搞基的诱因
<gebjgd> nyfair: 拉几个你的姐妹来
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 错
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 那你说个对的
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 现在的女生太嚣张
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 不嚣张了。果断推倒就对了
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 太奢侈等
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 找个二代就行了
<jusss> vc6.0貌似没#define unix 1
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 你的免费vpn用的啥？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: android丑得一比
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 穷人，没有免费的vpn...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 咋又跳andorid去了？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 手机翻墙呢？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 手机到了啊
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 不翻
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 能不翻就不翻
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 壕席
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 擦，果然是爬行类
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 买了个啥机子？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 赶紧来膜拜壕席...^^^
<roylez_> hamo_notail: u8825d
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 操作系统丑，机子也丑
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 嚓..华为的
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 丑为啥买？
<hamo_notail> roylez_:  有人送的吧壕
 * adam8157 meego+android啊, 真壕
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 我要用anki
<NaLan> 这里人挺多的嘛
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 房东弄来一坨人在客厅喝酒，吵死了，没法开会了
<NaLan> 大家好
<gebjgd> roylez_: anki有什么好的 直接evernote不就行了
<Guest47617> NaLan, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 不开会就干活。。。好多活呢...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 干，你...妹
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 还好我木有妹纸...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 给我留着
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 我都木有还给你留着...
<jusss> roylez_: 你咋入手android了。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 你的meego呢
 * hamo_notail 肥家
<Guest47617> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • wine 模拟的 notepad无法使用 快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386889 拜托 高手解决： wine 模拟的 notepad无法使用 快捷键 F10，alt无法使用 即使在 该窗口下也是这样啊 小妹在此 拜求 高手啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 kudoshinji — 2012-09-12 20:26
<roylez_> jusss: 歇着
<jusss> roylez_: 那咋买华为的。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 同学一华为的色彩是真心低。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 还不如入手中兴
<gebjgd> jusss: 华为的手机很牛逼了
<gebjgd> jusss: 颜色屏幕刚刚的 和iphone一条生产线上来的
<jusss> gebjgd: 但我同学那台华为色彩是真的很渣。。。
<gebjgd> jusss: 看型号
<jusss> gebjgd: 那你推荐个和iphone一样的华为型号
<jusss> \n的ascii是多少？
<jusss> write(1,10,1);正确吗
<Freebuilder> 玩了两天，发现漂流瓶也没什么意思。好无聊。
<NaLan> 玩這個吧
<Guest47617> 新 新闻和通知 • 苹果识别码泄露“源于美国公司BlueToad" http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386897 100万苹果的UDID泄露之后，一个美国应用开发者出来澄清信息被盗自BlueToad。该公司说FBI从未拥有过这些数据，并且泄露的总量“只有”200万，而不是AntiSec宣称的1200万。 转载请注明：Linux …
<archl> adam8157 把羽毛球鞋当跑鞋消耗用了。
<adam8157> archl: 出去跑步了?
<archl> adam8157 没。今天只走了 5km
<adam8157> 0_0
<archl> adam8157横穿了我居住的城市
<archl> adam8157 潍坊真的很小
 * archl 曾经一天走 10 万步，只是去了两个地方各一个来回
<cleamoon> archl, 你城市直径5km？
<mao> 推荐一本讲计算机的经典书记
<mao> 书籍
 * gs55 slaps mao around a bit with a large trout
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 終結者
<cleamoon> mao, TAOCP
<Guest47617> 新 因特网相关软件 • 我想下电影 我该怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386901 优酷 奇艺 土豆都下不了 我用了FLASHGOT也不行..... 以前WINDOWS的时候都是用迅雷和IKU下的.....我该怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 纸醉金迷 — 2012-09-12 21:37
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 黑客帝國
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 我喜欢你的幽默和思路
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 不过我是要充电啊
<mao> gs55: 这是本什么书
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 充電啊，， 額，，那就把手放進220v 的金屬線上
<hamo_slient> adam8157: 你这是都在离线里下的什么啊...
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 我依然喜欢你的幽默和思路...可是我不是电池啊....我是人...太狠毒了你...居然还有220v
<adam8157> hamo_slient: 不是我 我好久没下东西了
<cleamoon> mao, TAOCP
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 好吧 那就 36v一下的 ，，科學證明是安全電壓
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 好吧 那就 36v以下的 ，，科學證明是安全電壓
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: cleamoon 比你靠谱多了 @_@
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ .. 誰來的？？
<CyrusYzGTt> Yifu§ 衣服？姨父？義父？？
<mao> cleamoon: CyrusYzGTt ,走了，明儿再聊
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 退朝
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§  跪安吧，
<gs55> 现在要是想多赚钱没有啥办法
<cleamoon> gs55, sell your kidney
<hamo_slient> cleamoon: ...
<cleamoon> gs55, or kidneys
<archl> cleamoon:  是啊，差不多
<Freebuilder> 三十六伏只是个一般性的概念
<cfy> 喵
<hamo_slient> 嘶
<cfy> hamo_slient: 阿呜
<hamo_slient> cfy: 嘶嘶..
<ofan> c#這麼轉？ 哎呀又得去學c#
<cfy> hamo_slient: 喵
<cfy> ofan: night fan
<cfy> hamo_slient: see you around
<archl> cfy: 我奶奶的地下室据说曾因为没关窗养育了不少小猫
<archl> cfy 蹭饭鸭不回答我
 * tryit 一个朋友说把emacs中的grep-find简写为gf...girl friend
<Eggache> nalan:
<archl> 竟然自动登录了。。。
<archl> 来到这个连人都没的地方
 * maplebeats 没有人，只有神经病
<archl> maplebeats:  决定了吗
<maplebeats> archl: 决定什么东东
<archl> maplebeats:  帮我做网站
<maplebeats> archl: 再说说怎么样的
<archl> maplebeats:  就是一个网站 有数据库，从很多 网站抓信息贴上。
<maplebeats> 写个蜘蛛到网上抓东西么
<cfy> hamo_eggache: rourou
<archl> maplebeats: 网站数据库也要，要能储存
<cfy> archl: 罗杰好
<hamo_eggache> cfy: ...
<cfy> archl: hi man
<maplebeats> 罗姐为嘛不自己做呢
<maplebeats> 看起来不麻烦的说
<cfy> hamo_eggache: 揉揉,英文怎么说?
<archl> cfy:  好
<archl> maplebeats: 额。我完全不会哦
<hamo_eggache> cfy: 英语这种gaoji问题问主席
<archl> maplebeats:  那么你建议我学了再做。。
<maplebeats> archl: 我做的东西都黑丑。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 。
<cleamoon> cfy, rub
<cfy> hamo_eggache: massage
<cfy> cleamoon: en,rub is better
<cfy> hamo_eggache: rubing....
<cfy> rubbing?
<cfy> hamo_eggache: rubbing.....
<cfy> hamo_eggache: what's your egg rubs on?
<archl> 。。。
<cfy> hamo_eggache: 说错了....
<cfy> archl: ....
<archl> cfy:  快去蹭饭吧。hamo的饭费为0
<maplebeats> archl: 我做的话也会变在现学现做的说～。～
<archl> cfy:  hamo饭费报销
<cfy> archl: 哦...这样子阿
<archl> cfy: 还有额外饭费补助
<cfy> hamo rubs shoulderrs with adam8157
<cfy> hamo rubs shoulders with adam8157
<cfy> archl: 补助?太好了
<cfy> archl: 我这造句怎么样?
<gs55> 大家到底是否要地址日货
<archl> cfy:  打回去重新想
<maplebeats> gs55: 不要
<archl> gs55: 我刚买了日货
<cfy> archl: 不是吧.....哪里错了?
<cfy> archl: 你说个
<archl> cfy:  我根本没用过这些词啊
<jusss> 现在上网也不知道该干啥，、
<cfy> gs55: 若日本仍然一意孤行,那么日本车车主将付出惨痛的代价
<maplebeats> jusss: 正常情况。。。。
<cfy> archl: 意思总知道吧,即使生活中不用到
<archl> cfy:  For example, hamo gave adam a good rub on the shoulder
<maplebeats> jusss: 自从用了linux，这种感觉越来越深
<archl> maplebeats:  帮我吧
<cfy> archl: 啥意思?
<archl> maplebeats:  pm
<cfy> archl: 直接翻译的意思?
<cfy> archl: 还是好基友的意思
<archl> cfy:  我猜，是hamo好好的帮adam做了肩部按摩
<cfy> archl: ...你猜...
<maplebeats> archl: 就是做一个网站，网站的数据从其它网站得到对吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 四周一片妻静，那数万罗天雷仙殿修十一个个盯着罗天树，神色激动，可却没有任何议论哗然之声，但每一个人那心中的渴望，却是在这安静中，越来越浓了起来。
<CyrusYzGTt>   
<archl> maplebeats:  基本点是这样。
<jusss> maplebeats: 没游戏玩
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 说英文
<CyrusYzGTt> 尼瑪的。。 盜版也不用這種質量吧
<archl> cfy:  杀了自己吧
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<cfy> archl: 啥意思?
<maplebeats> archl: 用py写没意见吧
<archl> cfy 。。。自杀吧。cfy
<archl> maplebeats: 。没意见。
<cfy> archl: ...这么直接...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..拒絕英文。本尊在天朝
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: .
<cfy> maplebeats: 求blog地址
<jusss> 感觉低键的键盘很好使用
<maplebeats> cfy: 求我blog地址搞毛啊
<cfy> maplebeats: 是不是你说的?今天要写blog,
<gs55> 我支持政府
<archl> maplebeats: 给你我的还没整 blog
<cfy> maplebeats: twitter上
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ cfy 喜歡檢測安全期
<gs55> 日本政府不要一意孤行
<archl> maplebeats:  http://dokuwiki-jiero.rhcloud.com/
<cfy> gs55: 若日本仍然一意孤行,那么日本车车主将付出惨痛的代价
<Guest47617> archl,啥网址y Hiway[看到的和想到的和做到的和去做的]
<gs55> 换了我
<gs55> 我也去砸
<maplebeats> archl: what?
<cfy> maplebeats: .
<maplebeats> archl: 你要搞到openshift上？
<archl> maplebeats:  这个是我还没整的个人 blog
<archl> maplebeats: 不。
<archl> maplebeats: 分开两个不同的
<maplebeats> archl: 吓我一跳。。。openshift我还没搞明白呢
<archl> cfy:  买这个 http://www.360buy.com/product/1004881938.html
<cfy> maplebeats: @maplebeats 对了，对了。今天的任务是重写博客
<Guest47617> archl,啥网址y 薰风 KH-32 高弹力 耐磨底 羽毛球鞋 （此鞋偏窄小，建议37码以上的客户加大一码拍） 白黑红 35码 【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
<maplebeats> cfy: 我说我要写博客，只是删了大量的css和html代码
<maplebeats> cfy: 10 changed files with 32 additions and 417 deletions
<jusss> maplebeats: 你要在哪写博客
<archl> maplebeats: 直接重写一个 主题？
<maplebeats> archl: 你先看看我这渣css水平吧。。。http://maplebeats.com/
<Guest47617> maplebeats,啥网址y maplebeats's blog
<Tuccuay>  - -jekyll
<cfy> archl: i don't need another pair of shoes
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 不错，就是有点靠色
<cfy> archl: 这么说对么?
<archl> cfy:  对
<archl> cfy: 不过似乎不客气
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 你没看见我删掉那堆渣css的情况。。。配色我还没开始做
<cfy> maplebeats: i just want your blog address
<cfy> archl: 那,应该怎么说?
<maplebeats> cfy: 我发了啊
<cfy> maplebeats: 没法给我........还好我敏感 :D
<archl> maplebeats:  学她 http://sketch.bysusanlin.com/ http://bysusanlin.com
<Guest47617> archl,啥网址y sketch bysusanlin
<cfy> maplebeats: 网络不好的伤不起
<cfy> archl: 求指点
<archl> cfy:  I've got enough shoes.
<cfy> archl: 哦
<archl> cfy: 仍然不够。其他修饰的
<maplebeats> archl: 这。。。几个不好学啊。。。我那个水得很
<cfy> archl: 怎么修饰?
<gs55> 我很讨厌日本人
<archl> gs55: 我爱所有人
<cfy> archl: it seems that my shoues is enough for me?
<maplebeats> gs55: 怎么个讨厌法，为什么讨厌，讨厌又能做什么
<cfy> maplebeats: 电子信息工程.....
<cfy> 怎么全是EE的....
<maplebeats> cfy: 电子信息工程怎么了。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 这个信息怎么翻译?
<cfy> maplebeats: electric and information engineering?
<maplebeats> cfy: 鬼知道:(
<cfy> maplebeats: 因为我也是...
<cfy> maplebeats: 还一模一样的专业名字...
 * maplebeats 这专业大街货啊
<maplebeats> cfy: 你是哪个方向的。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 嵌入式
<maplebeats> cfy: 我们有个前缀，通信方向
<archl> cfy:  That would be too much for my shoe collection.
<cfy> maplebeats: 我烂学校,又只有一个班级,所以不能选学校
<archl> cfy:  很好啊。
<archl> cfy:  人少最好
<cfy> archl: That would be too much for my shoes' collection ?
<maplebeats> 就是就是
<archl> cfy:  我要重新开始学习了
<cfy> maplebeats: 我烂学校,又只有一个班级,所以不能选方向
<maplebeats> archl: 被我CSS水平吓到了吧，哈哈
<archl> cfy:  不用复数也可以？
<cfy> archl: 学习什么?
<cfy> archl: 哦?
<archl> maplebeats: 其实没啥。做的好看就行
<cfy> archl: 你不是说英语的么...为啥加问号?
<archl> cfy:  不明确
<archl> cfy:  问美国人
<cfy> Electronic and information engineering
<cfy> ofan: 再不?
<maplebeats> archl: 你要抓网页的什么数据啊
<archl> ofan: 呕饭
<cfy> ofan: 在不?shoe可以不加复数么?比如 That would be too much for my shoe collection.
<cfy> archl: 你那不说英语?
<archl> maplebeats:  我想做个集结众多非盈利组织讯息的网站
<archl> cfy: 不说
<cfy> archl: 哦.不是吧....应该说阿
<maplebeats> archl: 哪些网站啊，感觉每个网站得单独处理才好吧
<cfy> archl: 不错.你可以规定好格式
<cfy> archl: 弄个数据库脚本定时抓取存入数据库
<cfy> archl: 然后,专门一个程序显示即可吧
<archl> maplebeats:  每个网站单独识别符是的，但是显示的录入。
<archl> cfy: 恩。
<maplebeats> 有shell写，哈哈
<cfy> maplebeats: shell?
<archl> maplebeats: 都好啦。
<archl> cfy:  shell抓取是不是慢？
<maplebeats> cfy: 不是么，我感觉用bash都能完成的说
<maplebeats> 不过好像非常蛋疼
<cfy> maplebeats: 我很久不写了,但是字符串处理这种蛋疼吧
<maplebeats> 超过十行的shell就看不下去了
<cfy> maplebeats: 效率应该没问题的.但是写起来感觉不爽吧,
<cfy> maplebeats: 不要说shell里面套单行的perl or python..
<maplebeats> archl: 抓网页到是简单啊，问题是里面的内容要提出来。。。
<cfy> archl: 抓取到不慢吧.都差不多.但感觉写起来eggache
<archl> maplebeats:  恩。一般都是改动的前几句话。
<cfy> archl: 提取要么正则,要么用理解html的库.shell应该不合适
<eexpress> archl: nnnnnd
<cfy> eexpress: ee
<archl> eexpress: 小e
 * maplebeats 神出来了
 * maplebeats 大家快讨论用perl。。。
<archl> eexpress: 你。。。
<eexpress> 才卡死一次，inkscape，4k个元素。
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<archl> eexpress:  加入开发 inkscape 吧
<eexpress> 4G内存，直接用完。
<archl> eexpress: ...
<cfy> eexpress: 8G路过
<archl> eexpress: 你没设 swap？
<eexpress> cfy: 来来，你来帮我切那svg
<archl> eexpress: 我有2GB，也是 4GB RAM
<eexpress> archl: 不记得。只是软件卡住。系统又没事
<archl> eexpress: 临时+点swap。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 给直接的.我帮你跑
<eexpress> 以后，不高这么多元素的路径了。
<cfy> 暑假又到了，学生生涯的最后一个暑假，.........
<cfy> maplebeats: 90的?
<archl> cfy: 暑假？
<archl> cfy: 你怎么了
<cfy> archl: 引用 maplebeats 的话
<archl> maplebeats: 91
<cfy> 早读了么?
<cfy> maplebeats: senior?
<maplebeats> cfy: ....
<archl> maplebeats: 对啊。还没出照片呢。
<cfy> maplebeats: you are senior?
<archl> cfy: 。。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 我大学生啊！
<archl> cfy: 你在问人家是不是老人。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 我问你是否大四
<cfy> archl: 哦
<maplebeats> archl: 我照片出过，被我X掉了
<eexpress> cfy: http://imagebin.org/228144
<cfy> maplebeats: you are a senior student??
<archl> cfy: 前辈
<cfy> archl: .
<archl> maplebeats:  那就是我没看过
<CyrusYzGTt> “王林道去，请！“鲁夫子笑声爽朗，在王林抱拳回礼中，二人同时迈步，不分先后，踏入那漩涡之内。
<maplebeats> cfy: 我才过四级
<CyrusYzGTt> 尼瑪的。。 盜版也不用這種質量吧
<cfy> eexpress: 你传上去,就不svg了...
<maplebeats> cfy: 90%的四级单词不认识
<archl> eexpress: 你。。。用啥cad画这个的
<cfy> maplebeats: .....
<archl> maplebeats: 骗人。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你这图
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, 正版才这质量呢
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神用UG不
<eexpress> kicad嘛。直接出3d
<eexpress> 谁没事，自己去画3d嘛。 maplebeats
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 可是，我看的是盜版網站的
<eexpress> 这种3d，秒开的。 maplebeats
<cfy> eexpress: 还不睡?
<eexpress> 正准备打仗
<cfy> eexpress: 崽崽一般几点睡?
<archl> eexpress:  http://smartsim.org.uk/index.php?page=features 告诉我这是干嘛的
<Guest47617> archl,啥网址y SmartSim's Features
<eexpress> 9-10
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, 盗版网站贴正版内容呀
<cfy> archl: 数电的东西
<eexpress> 这调试信号的
<cfy> archl: 波形图
<archl> 哦。
 * archl 完全小白
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, 我看正版的harry potter翻译屎一样
<eexpress> 都是些模型，简单的调试仿真
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ .. 可是，我看過正版的是圖片，不是文字。。
<cfy> eexpress: .
<cfy> eexpress: see you around
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, OCR
<archl> eexpress:  è°¢
<eexpress> 嘛。嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 額，那你看 33D 看看，翻譯超好
<gs55> perl不好用啊
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, 33d是什么？
<archl> 有人要被打死了
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 某個香港電影，裏面的iphone是嵌入人體的， 用起來像修真‘
<gs55> python皇帝般地君临天下
 * maplebeats1 操操，我又死机了！今天第二次了
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<archl> maplebeats1: 司机需要好车
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 不過，實際是AV女優跟香港拍的 高清 無碼 動作 劇情
<maplebeats1> archl: 明明一直都很稳定的，我又没更新内核，搞毛啊
<maplebeats1> ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address
<maplebeats1> 有人遇见过么
<maplebeats1> 无响应(请区别 xorg crash 情况)，彻底锁死，黑屏，reisub 大法不灵 等等。
<maplebeats1> 果然是kernel panic
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你用的是nv的卡？
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 官方驱动？
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 双显卡
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 什么双显卡？
<maplebeats> gebjgd: N卡
<gebjgd> maplebeats: n/n双显卡？
<maplebeats> i/n
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 死机一定是你在n卡完蛋的
<maplebeats> 感觉好像有可能是这个导致的，因为前段时间我的N卡驱动不对口的时候经常死机
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 但是我现在的N卡驱动是正常的啊，
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 用开源的
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 闭源的没好货
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 用开源的=没用。。。
<maplebeats> 我还不如把它关掉
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 我这里ati全部开源 intel 开源 没有nv的卡
<maplebeats> 本来我都已经连续运行了近一周了。。。结果今天居然连续死机两次
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 主要是没日志记录我很恼火
<maplebeats> 换成systemd之后，日志好像都集中在systemd的日志系统里了
<gebjgd> maplebeats: xorg.0.log
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 这个是记录本次开机日志的吧
<maplebeats> xf86-video-fbdev xf86-video-vesa这两个驱动是做什么的
<gebjgd>  苍井空向中国提交解决中日钓鱼岛争端的方法；日方由苍井空率1000女优，中方派出1000局级以上男官员，在钓鱼岛展开肉搏，胜者得钓鱼岛。
<gebjgd> 在日本，他要剖腹；在美国，他会被刺杀；在俄罗斯，他会被关进监狱；在英国，他要被羞辱性地下台；在法国，他会被群众哄下去踩死；甚至在台湾，他会被综上所述。但是，在中国大陆，他会被提拔！——【孙咸泽升任国家药监局副局长 曾因三鹿事件被处分】-财经网
<knownbad> 你该是中国的志愿军吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不爱日本女人
<gebjgd> 【小日本的十种死法】1、被强大的军队正步踢死；2、被叠好的豆腐块砸死；3、被空酒瓶敲死。 4、被文工团唱死。5、被军车撞死。6、被巨大声浪震死。7、被谴责和采取必要措施吓死。8、被严正抗议笑死。9、四处寻找海监船累死。10、被砸坏那么多日产车心疼死。
<maplebeats> ～。～
<\b> knownbad \rs gebjgd cleamoon alvin_rxg Fishoneeyed1 fivesheep :  Hallo World!
<knownbad> TMD, hello world...
<Fishoneeyed1> knownbad: hallo
<knownbad> Hola
<\rs> \b: world
<gebjgd> 【不同】(1)某逃犯抢了银行，公安部门全力追捕；某官员抢了民膏，逃之夭夭，赴自由国度，有关部门全都禁声。(2)某男人杀人，他年轻的女友是军师；某女人杀人，与权高势重的丈夫无关。(3) 某地方汽车相撞，人都死光了，国务院宣布要严肃追究；某地方大桥垮塌，官员活得好好的，国务院不置一词。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 德国香肠新闻社报导？
<gebjgd> knownbad: g+转发而已 国内的新浪微薄都转臭了
<knownbad> 国内的新闻还能转吗？
<knownbad> 早封了吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这就是新浪微薄上的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 挺多就是一会儿被删贴
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所以才有新浪微薄转世党
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: test
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: test failed
<knownbad> gebjgd: ?
<knownbad> 不是空包弹吗？
<piggybox> iphone5好像没啥新意
<gebjgd> piggybox: 本来就没有
<gebjgd> piggybox: 没头的苍蝇了
<piggybox> 反正我还在contract中，明年才能换
<piggybox> 现在手机和PC一样硬件已经超出大部分应用的需要了，只有少数游戏才能充分利用
<gebjgd> piggybox: 所以我还在用htc desire z
<piggybox> 彻底失望了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 早就和你说不要追烂果子的东西 不听啊
<piggybox> gebjgd: 主要没什么特别有新意的东西，当然也有些那个电池时间是个惊喜，整整比我的4多了一倍
<difan> 表示打算过两天去签一个...
<piggybox> 工艺还是牛X的，更轻跟薄屏幕更大还有更多电池时间
<piggybox> difan: 你现在再用啥
<gebjgd> difan: 直接android 不后悔
<alvin_rxg> google 的淫？
<difan> 我是google的... 当然我不用android
<difan> android手机公司总会发的...
<knownbad> 不管iPhone5是好是坏都得给老妈子买个。
<gebjgd> difan: google的人？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 据说htc不再出键盘机子了。
<gebjgd> difan: 这么牛逼
<gebjgd> knownbad: 知道 所以下个目标moto droid 5
<knownbad> samsung还是有做。
<difan> 我也喜欢键盘机器
<gebjgd> knownbad: 如果买非键盘机器 还不如买华为的
<Jagd> gebjgd:  alvin_rxg 在开发  iphone .... 鄙视他吧。。。
<knownbad> 国内有家叫xiaomi的？
<alvin_rxg> 偶木有。。教授讓換了
 * knownbad 飞踢松鼠
<piggybox> 嗯，金山做的
 * gebjgd 鄙视 松鼠
 * alvin_rxg 我真的木有……
<Jagd> 昨天还刚有一个波兰的程序猿， 跟我说，千万不要开发 iphone...他最讨厌的就是 iphone ...
<gebjgd> difan: 美国的google员工？
<alvin_rxg> difan: 和 ofan 啥關係？
<gebjgd> difan: 如实招来 你是ofan的基友？
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/k8tfd
<Guest47617> knownbad,啥网址y Alex (Difan) Zhang | LinkedIn
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 牛
<knownbad> 只运气好。
<Jagd> 我了个去
<gebjgd> knownbad: 高手
<knownbad> 我是非常低阶的
<gebjgd> SA啊
<alvin_rxg>     Unix Python Linux PHP JavaScript System Administration XUL Django Pylons CSS TCP/IP Cisco Routing Analytical Chemistry Chemistry
<alvin_rxg> Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten von Alex (Difan) Zhang
<alvin_rxg> 膜拜
<knownbad> 你也可以啊，只不过你上了apple而已。
<Jagd> 做计算机的多好。。。 会什么语言都能写。。。
 * knownbad 膜拜松鼠然后飞踢松鼠
<alvin_rxg> apple 是幌子，是實驗室另一個德國人忽悠我的。教授只讓我做個小東東而已
<alvin_rxg> 但那個小東東需要 php, javascript, css。 php 和 css 從 sample 抄的，接着學習 javascript.. =.=
<alvin_rxg> 另外需求也不是很明確，懷疑過段時間還要開 sql
<knownbad> 这不就跟你刚刚膜拜的差不多了嘛。。。
<knownbad> 你可以的。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 沒 python 啊。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你马上就成为google雇员级别的人了
<alvin_rxg> 沒 Django 啊
<alvin_rxg> =.= 早着呢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是你会perl
<Jagd> 计算机从业者，简历上能写 python, perl, php, javascript这些语言
<Jagd> 为什么就没有高频工程师写: “有 monopol, dipol, yagi, log-per, patch, ifa, pifa, vivaldi, log-spiral, archi-spiral, fractal 的经验”
<knownbad> 你又年轻些。。。只耳背了点
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你可以写
<gebjgd> Jagd: 正在找工作？
<alvin_rxg> patch ???
<piggybox> 简历嘛，就是堆满buzz words
<Jagd> gebjgd: 不在。。。以后先在学院里呆着
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我还以为你毕业了呢
<Jagd> gebjgd: 差不多能毕业了
<gebjgd> Jagd: 准备读博？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 每天跑一下 perl 腳本下歌…
<Jagd> gebjgd: 还要再去找个实习，真麻烦。
<Jagd> gebjgd: 附近火车票坐的到的地方，没相关的公司。。
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你不是在卡撸么
<gebjgd> Jagd: 斯图应该很多机会的
<Jagd> gebjgd: 火车票连斯图都坐不到。。。要自己掏钱
<gebjgd> Jagd: 不是吧 那么差劲？
<Jagd> gebjgd: 如果把行头都搬过去，等回来的时候，房子都找不到
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你们的不是洲票？
<gebjgd> Jagd: 那就郁闷了
<Jagd> gebjgd: 不是。只有很小的一块地方
<gebjgd> Jagd: 趁你现在没事 去考车本
<gebjgd> Jagd: 很有用的
<alvin_rxg> 不是魯爾區，不是大城市，在德國就是比較麻煩的
<alvin_rxg> 考個車本要兩三千…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: nrw基本上都是洲票
<Jagd> gebjgd: 原来在 Niedersachsen,也就几个大城市是州票
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那没办法 你要以后在德国混 没有车本是不行的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 學校裏給買的也是州票？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是学校给的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都是洲票
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: nrw随便坐车
<alvin_rxg> 哇～ 那我下定決心去那考個 Master
<Jagd> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 的学生票也能坐到 nrw
<iaxmps> 这时还没睡。好精神啊。你俩～
<piggybox> 啥，德国考驾照要2，3千欧？
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: nrw 境內不行的吧
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 能做到minden
<gebjgd> iaxmps: 你知道什么叫时差么
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 已经是nrw了
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> piggybox: 1800欧元起
<iaxmps> 呃。。。你们不可能都和我有时差吧
<piggybox> gebjgd: 哇，夸张
<gebjgd> iaxmps: 遗憾的是
<gebjgd> iaxmps: 这年头不出国不行啊
<gebjgd> piggybox: 正常
<gebjgd> piggybox: 医保比美国好 这就是优势
<Jagd> 总算淘汰 pop3 用 imap4 了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 腳本有些 bug(s)。如果網頁沒能 get 的話…
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你真落后
<gebjgd> Jagd: 果断的imap啊
<alvin_rxg> 我一直 pop..
<knownbad> pop越南美女？
<Jagd> gebjgd: 怎么把 [Gmail] 那个目录里面的东西弄出来？
<Jagd> gebjgd: 我想平着铺开来
 * alvin_rxg 看着越南鎂鋁，想說啥卻說不出來 =.=
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你用tb?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接上吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如果是美女 你不吃亏的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 趁着有机会 搞定她
<Jagd> knownbad:  上周刚搬来一个罗萨镁铝，然后整个楼的男性都向她献殷勤
<ofan> è³£iphone5
<alvin_rxg> 昨天看了下 Cream 那個桌面，似乎項目都停了
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: Me like you, you like me, we love love...
<knownbad> 就说这个吧。
<ofan> 誰借給我$700
<piggybox> gebjgd: 美国医保很差么，我没体会。加拿大是免费医保一样来美国看病
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不算美女，算是個可愛的小姑娘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就是行了
<Jagd> gebjgd: 对。给了 windows 8 mail app 和 windows live mail 两次机会。。结果都令我失望了
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你要结合自身的实际情况
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明白我的意思么
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 我jj很短
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没关系 越南妹子不会比你的长
<piggybox> ofan: 卖？
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 个子矮的JJ长…… 这是常识
<ofan> è²·
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我没win8
<knownbad> Jagd: 哪里是罗萨？
<gebjgd> ofan: 垃圾iphone
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: 真的很短，現在誰誰報個都是 >15cm 的
<gebjgd> Jagd: 莫非msdnaa有了？
<Jagd> knownbad:  苏联
<Jagd> gebjgd: 一个月前就有了
<knownbad> 哦，那给力。
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我去看看
<knownbad> ofan: 如真有需要。
<Jagd> gebjgd: MS 还搞了一个 Metro Apps 竞赛。可惜我那时候在国内
<Jagd> 没来得及参加
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你有机会了 德国人不会要俄罗斯的女人的
<gebjgd> Jagd: 等多玩玩
<ofan> knownbad: ?
<knownbad> 什么？  买iPhone5去？
<alvin_rxg> 我那 msdnaa 在改版後不能登錄了。現在也懶得去問 rosemeyer。不知道以後畢業了，是不是要留個呢。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我还能登录呢
<ofan> 買不買？團購
<knownbad> ofan: 你借钱买iPhone？
<ofan> knownbad: 窮啊
<Jagd> gebjgd: 那罗萨女身材还好，脸也不错。但不知道怎么回事，一看到她，就想到十年之后，她变成大妈的摸样。。。
<ltscn> 这里好安静～都没人管ip5的，微博上一边大赞，一边猛喷，看着好错乱@_@
<knownbad> 那还买？
<Jagd> 于是就软了
<ofan> lol
<knownbad> 我得买是因为老妈子。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 博士生 沒錢，打死 gebjgd 我也不信。。。
<piggybox> ltscn: 都聊了那么久ip5了。。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 一邊玩去
<knownbad> Jagd: 每个女的到头来都成了大妈。。。
 * alvin_rxg 玩蛋蛋去了
<ofan> knownbad: 真孝順
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 玩壞了，你老婆玩什麼
<alvin_rxg> 玩跳蛋
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ....
<knownbad> 隔壁的蛋蛋。。。
<Jagd> 踏蛋
<ltscn> piggybox, 啊，有吗。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan要是博士生 他早就美出鼻涕泡了
<ofan> Jagd: 炸彈？
<ofan> gebjgd: 不稀罕
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他是博士生哇，還沒畢業的 undegrade
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好像跟 lainme 差不多
<Jagd> 准博士生
<alvin_rxg> >_< 俺不懂，求解
<knownbad> 饿了，热便当去。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ugrad是本科。。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 表嚇我
<Jagd> 毕业了叫 grad
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 喔槽這你都不知道
<ofan> 丫怎麼混的
<alvin_rxg> 英語換給老師了。。
<Jagd> 原来你真的不知道啊 lofl ....
<ofan> 出去買coke...
<alvin_rxg> 那準博士是說 Master 嗎？
<gebjgd> ofan: ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: phd
<alvin_rxg> 求解
<gebjgd> 日的 忘记密码了
<gebjgd> 竟然改版了
<gebjgd> 算了 对win8无爱
<piggybox> 好像德国的学制和说法于美国不同？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 新的一样了
<alvin_rxg> 所以，還是趁早用 Lastpass 吧…  我現在 lastpass 和 xmarks 都裝了
<Jagd> gebjgd: win8 很快。开机特快
<Jagd> gebjgd: 我的老笔记本跑起来飞快
<gebjgd> Jagd: 算了 我都很少用win
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我的机器都是arch
<Jagd> gebjgd: 我把 linux 删了。只用 win8 了
<iaxmps> quit
<Jagd> gebjgd: visual studio 2012 用起来特爽!
<Jagd> 加色很给力
<gebjgd> Jagd: vs过胖 无爱
<Jagd> 只是 metro apps 不再支持 win api 了。我的外挂输入法+winime 输入法都不能用了。
<Jagd> 还该自己用 TSF 写个输入法。。。
<Jagd> 万恶的 COM...
<piggybox> win8现在还是preview吧
<Jagd> piggybox: 早就正式版出来了
<gebjgd> piggybox: msdn早就有正式版了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 比零售快多了
<Jagd> piggybox: 只不过MS在等着这些计算机厂商同步
<gebjgd> Jagd: 对ms真的没啥爱
<Jagd> piggybox: 到那时，大家一夜间同时推出 win8
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你不是卸了arch?
<Jagd> gebjgd: 开发 desktop 程序，我肯定首选 windows
<gebjgd> knownbad: 过度到debian上 之后又用回arch了
<Jagd> gebjgd: 就连 win32 api 都要比 gtk 好用
<gebjgd> Jagd: 那你就继续吧
<knownbad> Jagd: arch+systemd也是开机的飞快。
<knownbad> 如加上ssd就更快了。
<piggybox> 我都不知多久才开一次机
<Jagd> knownbad: win8包括加载桌面，在我这台烂笔记本上20秒也启动完了
<Jagd> 我都不知道一天要开机几次---
<piggybox> 为了省电？
<knownbad> 我好似不到十秒吧？
<knownbad> 忘了计时只觉得快。
<knownbad> 尤其是没装什么daemon前。
<Jagd> piggybox: 笔记本用来移动的。。。坐火车开一开，到办公室里又开一开，回家又开，中午喝咖啡也开%
<knownbad> 现在叫的跟windows一样service.
<piggybox> Jagd: 你是彻底关还是休眠或挂机（suspend)?
<Jagd> piggybox: 彻底关机
<knownbad> 觉得有点奇了。
<gebjgd> Jagd: 没有必要 直接休眠就是了
<Jagd> knownbad: 以前不都是 service 吗
<Jagd> gebjgd: 以前 linux 不管 suspend 还是 hibernate ，一眠不起。于是就没用过休眠
<Jagd> gebjgd: 习惯关机了
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我这里没问题啊随便休眠挂起
<Jagd> gebjgd: 而且关机时候能打补丁
<alvin_rxg> 開機速度夠快了，沒必要休眠了
<alvin_rxg> 休眠後， uptime 怎麼算的？
<knownbad> 好久没待机了，试试看。
<ofan> 上了ssd,開機10s
<Jagd> gebjgd alvin_rxg  : Mit Google Kalender können Sie sich per SMS an Termine erinnern lassen.
<alvin_rxg> 不用，我手機上有日曆同步的
 * knownbad @@~
<ofan> - -
<Jagd> ++
<Jagd> for (ofan = 0; ofan > -knownbad; ofan--)  { Jagd++; }
<knownbad> 吃饱就睏了。
<ofan> 重启
<ofan> xrandr貌似不支持窗口跨屏幕移動？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你双屏？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我感觉我1920x1080的屏幕都足够用了
<ofan> ge
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: di
<ofan> gebjgd: 筆記本外接啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 一样
<ofan> 不過xrandr只能一個桌面？
<ofan> 而且對虛擬桌面大小有限制
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是啊 可以2个共用啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 兩個共用就是一個桌面，共用一個大虛擬桌面
<gebjgd> ofan: 对
<ofan> 不是真正雙屏，不過好處是可以動態調整
<ofan> 但我豎屏的話就超過2048x2048了
<gebjgd> ofan: 用不着那么大吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 我向来都单独用显示器
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是，筆記本本身1366x768,再加上1920x1080就超了
<ofan> 組合成一個大桌面
<gebjgd> ofan: 我都是用单个 没有你的那个问题
<ofan> 額 貌似可以了
<ofan> 設置成multi-desktop
<alvin_rxg> google 的技術嗎？   https://www.google.com/search?q=%E9%85%92%E5%90%8E%E9%81%A5%E6%8E%A7%E6%B1%BD%E8%BD%A6&num=20&hl=de&newwindow=1&client=ubuntu&hs=afa&channel=fs&prmd=imvnsufd&source=univ&tbm=nws&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=UvhQULTzE4-Sswah34DgDw&ved=0CCEQqAI&biw=1280&bih=695
<alvin_rxg> 呃， 這個鏈接  http://www.kaixian.tv/roll/n1316784c8.shtml
<Jagd> 为什么 thunderbird cpu 100% 了
<alvin_rxg> 他在偷偷上傳
<ofan> kk 被盜號了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早就看过了
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/AI2Ej
<Guest56606> knownbad,啥网址y Amazon.com: OCZ Technology 128GB Vertex 4 Series SATA 6.0 GB/s 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive (SSD) With Industry's Highest 120K IOPS And 5-Year Warranty - VTX4-25SAT3-128G: Computers & Accessories
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你跑个arch而已 何必128G
<knownbad> AV
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接64足矣
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哎 你和你老婆直接演就是了
<knownbad> arch+systemd+ssd=9 sec bootup.
<ofan> knownbad: not bad :[
<knownbad> 有时还得过过干淫。
<knownbad> 但是usb经常让待机卡死。
<gebjgd> ofan: transmission如果开了er有的时候找不到种子
<ofan> gebjgd: 強制加密不好
<gebjgd> ofan: 没办法 为了安全
<gebjgd> ofan: 怕警察啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 抓到了更惨
<ofan> nnd 我這也要查了
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以我向来全程加密
<ofan> 3d加速最大支持多大的桌面？
<gebjgd> 日的 er了之后没有速度
<gebjgd> 国内那帮孙子 全加密会死啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 國內基本都迅雷
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的上网本都装的是arch 我怎么迅雷
<ofan> gebjgd: 我說別人用的
<gebjgd> ofan: 国内的臭毛病
<gebjgd> win真渣 拷贝61G的游戏 看看网页都会反应迟钝
<ofan> 61G。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: gta4 才13欧
<ofan> gebjgd: 全hgame?
<gebjgd> ofan: 我不玩hgame 因为里面没有白人妹子
<ofan> gebjgd: 嘖嘖
<ofan> 豎屏看manpages爽
<gebjgd> 又死机
<gebjgd> 微软做的是这是什毛系统啊
<gebjgd> 自动重启了
<gebjgd> 我操
<ofan> gebjgd: nt作爲mircokernel比linux還容易崩潰，很奇葩
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以说微软垃圾嘛
<ofan> 現在研究怎麼讓nexus 7輸出視頻。。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/205545.htm
<Guest56606> ofan,啥网址y 英国学校在厕所安装监视摄像头_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<gebjgd> ofan: cnbeta怎么全是微软和苹果的新闻
<ofan> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> ofan: 太假了 迅雷下载马上就上100k了
<ofan> gebjgd: vip?
<ofan> gebjgd: 迅雷bt不是加密的吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是
<Guest56606>  06:07
<gebjgd> ofan: 真假 已经200k了
<jianghu> 安装emacs插件，总是提示：没有那个文件或目录，/default/path/
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-13
<foxqi> 人好少啊
<freeayu> 早
<ghast> 早安
<freeayu> 刚刚入手了一部联想a789 却发现，无法用google 的服务，gmail, 地图都无法用
<foxqi> gapps被煽了?
<ofan> freeayu: 刷机
<freeayu> foxqi 什么意思
<foxqi> gapps被阉了呗
<imadper> roylez: 早, 乌纱帽主席
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 酷胖
<imadper> jyfl987_: 你怎么也长尾巴了?
<freeayu> foxqi 那怎么办
<foxqi> 刷呗
<freeayu> foxqi 怎么刷啊
<foxqi> 你去搜搜gapps
<freeayu> foxqi 是升级系统吗
<knownbad> freeayu: http://3g.lenovo.com/thread-74512-1-1.html
<Guest56606> knownbad,啥网址y 联想乐Phone A789官方原厂刷机升级包A789_S227_120828-乐Phone-A789论坛-联想乐活吧 -
<freeayu> knowbad 这个刷机后，是可以自动安装上google基础框架吗？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: morning
<freeayu> knowbad 我是淘宝上买的，已经是root过的机子
 * MeaCulpa Android也那么折腾阿
 * MeaCulpa Android真烂
<knownbad> 那就刷gapps看看
 * MeaCulpa 不让人玩root, Ubuntu开的先河
<void1> android要安逸必须买huawei
<void1> 只有华为才有官方自带 google service的系统
<freeayu> knowbad  大概怎么做了
<cherr> 公司网络是入域的，linux下有办法联网么？
<knownbad> 得看看你是否可以boot recovery.
<foxqi> 什么域?
<foxqi> active directory?
<freeayu> knownbad 有没有相关知识跟教程，我先了解下
<knownbad> 如果已root过应该可以连数据线然后用adb.
<knownbad> 你得搜看看，我用英文的。
<cherr> foxqi: Windows域    有办法么 ？  我身边没有linux机做实验 所以就来问了。。
<cherr> foxqi: MSCHAP2协议倒是可以，但不清楚那个Windows域怎么设置
<knownbad> pptp?
<cherr> knownbad: 就是以太网DHCP
<cherr> knownbad: 但有身份认证
<knownbad> 哇，你公司这么强？
<cherr> knownbad: 这有啥强不强的………………
<foxqi> LDAP不能直接认证?
<knownbad> 只看到这个。  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network802.1xAuthentication
<ofan> android限制root是對的
<cherr> ofan: 为吗？
<piggybox> 为了安全吧？
<foxqi> cherr http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Active_Directory_Authentication_using_LDAP
<ofan> 安全，隱私
<Guest56606> foxqi ⇪ t: Active Directory Authentication using LDAP - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<foxqi> 这个
<cherr> foxqi: active directory auth ?
<foxqi> 是的
<cherr> foxqi: 好 我瞅瞅看  thanks :)
<foxqi> active directory 就是微软对LDAP协议的实现
<foxqi> 睡了 晚安之~
<freeayu> knownbad 如果刷新原生android系统，可能吗
<cherr> foxqi: 晚安～
<cherr> foxqi: 貌似是这个  不过够复杂的。。。
<imadper> cherr: android用户很多小白. 我老爸老妈也用android, 他们怎么知道什么程序该给权限, 什么程序不该给...
<cherr> imadper: 求包养～
<imadper> cherr: 包养?
<imadper> cherr: 你叫罗宋汤吗?
<cherr> imadper: 乃真有钱～～
<imadper> cherr: 有你妹的钱...
<cherr> imadper: 我妹没钱 你有钱～～
<imadper> cherr: ....................................色貘....
 * imadper 猛烈践踏hamo, 顺便践踏 cherr !
 * cherr ...
<madper|fbz> cherr: ........................................................
<cherr> madper|fbz: 这是啥尾巴。。
<Guest56606> 新 窗口管理器 • 最近e17更新频繁 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386941 不到半个月的时间更新了两个snapshot： http://enlightenment.org/p.php?p=news&l=en 难道真如前一段消息所说，正式版快出炉了？ viewtopic.php?f=162&t=385681 统计信息: 发表于 由 photor — 2012-09-13 9:35
<adam8157> madper|fbz: 你来动我电脑了? 坟蛋!
<hamo_go> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋又这么早
<adam8157> hamo_go: 工作嘛
<huntxu> hamo_go: 每天换一个nick的蛤蟆
<hamo_go> huntxu: 毛...nick没换过，后面那个是个性签名...
<huntxu> adam8157: 帽子，我要替天行道
<huntxu> 开工～
 * MeaCulpa 18m 自己的办公ldap架构都一塌糊涂
<huntxu> adam8157: 贵厂各发行版的telnet怎么连ipv6...
<adam8157> huntxu: telnet =,=
<adam8157> huntxu: 没在rhel上用过
<huntxu> adam8157: debian的telnet属于哪个包
<adam8157> huntxu: 稍等, 我把这信写完
<mao> 假如有内存坏掉，dmidecode看到的内存和/proc/meminfo看到的内存还一样吗
<madper|fbz> huntxu: 啥????
<madper|fbz> adam8157: 啥?
<madper|fbz> adam8157: 我来了之后都没过去过
<madper|fbz> adam8157: 动你妹的电脑!
<adam8157> madper|fbz: 那估计是胖胖
<madper|fbz> adam8157: .... 你妹
<madper|fbz> adam8157: 我来了之后, 就在我们组和茶水间待过!
<madper|fbz> adam8157: .....
<huntxu> madper|fbz: 平时不要做太多坏事
<huntxu> madper|fbz: 就不会那么容易被怀疑了
<madper|fbz> huntxu: ............... 我屁都没做过呀....
 * madper|fbz 
 * madper|fbz adam8157 坏蛋!  huntxu 糊涂蛋!
 * madper|fbz 爽了~
<adam8157> madper|fbz: ....
<madper|fbz> adam8157: lol!
<adam8157> huntxu: 据说那个telnet代码巨烂巨烂巨烂
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大部分linux的原始telnet是bsd-telnet吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 写的人估计都死了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 垂死病中惊坐起，听你骂他代码烂...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,=
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: huntxu http://coolshell.cn/articles/2352.html
<Guest56606> adam8157,啥网址y telnet的一个Bug | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<Guest56606> 新 启动和引导 • 急!开机进入了grub http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386947 昨天使用还好好的,今天开机进入了 grub>的提示符下.我的系统是WINXP下WUBI安装的ubuntu 11.04.今天开机选择进入UBUNTU时,直接提示 GNU GRUB version 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3 Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word,TAB lists poss …
<stardiviner> 有谁在用最新版 Git里的Awesome的? 配置能借来看一下么? 升级后彻底无法用了, 旧的配置文件
<adam8157> stardiviner: http://awesome.naquadah.org/community/  没啥大更新吧
<Guest56606> adam8157,啥网址y community - awesome window manager
 * madper|fbz 又借不到机器了!
<Guest56606> adam8157,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<stardiviner> adam8157: 不清楚, 我比较下版本 3.4.11 -> 3.4-762
 * adam8157 高级黑 http://www.freebuf.com/articles/others-articles/5610.html   cc madper|fbz roylez_ 
<stardiviner> adam8157: 好像aweful.widget.?? 一个东西废除了, 我在arch上配置文件用到这个, 结果就没法启动awesome
<adam8157> stardiviner: 没用git的...
<stardiviner> adam8157: arch official repo里的的awesome一直无法正确读取我的rc.lua, 我就改用git里的了
<adam8157> stardiviner: 为啥不是你的配置的问题...
<stardiviner> adam8157: 哦 , 我记起来了, 是有个库不兼容
<stardiviner> adam8157: obvious, 是兼容awesome3.3还是多少来着, 然后official repo里的conflict, 就用git awesome了
<stardiviner> adam8157: 说的对, 配置问题, 我打算用git的,把所以额外配置移除了
<madper|fbz> adam8157: 恩, 东软写的都这样
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: awesome 一向如此
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  hi
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  在？
<microcai> \rs:  在？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: \rs 有问题请教
<wzssyqa> perl 里 $_ 是神吗？
<madper|fbz> wzssyqa: 不是, 是臭虫
<madper|fbz> adam8157: kexin真是好人...
<Guest56606> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 检测不到新版本为什么呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386953 大家好，我现在的是12.04，想要升级到1210，但update-manager -c -d检测不到新版本，不知为什么啊，有知道的告诉一声啊。 我之前能检测到，但速度太慢，就取消升级了两次，现在就一直检测不到，源也换 …
<archl> maplebeats1:
<jackarain> ºÃ°²¾²
<Guest56606> jackarain say: 好安静 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Fa1c0n> 大家好哦！这里可以说中文对把？
<archl> 啊。
<archl> 苹果的网站设计更新的不多啊。
<archl> iphone5根本没什么改进也能市场宣称最大。。。
<jackarain> 今天偶在1个qq群里被人T了
<archl> ofan: :  买 iphone 5 吧
<Frank2> iphone5多少钱
<palomino|working> taobao上预售最便宜的5500好像
<jackarain> 这么贵
<palomino|working> 刚上市肯定贵啦
<palomino|working> 以前几代刚上市时不是更贵么
<Frank2> 哦，我一直喜欢水货
<jackarain> 还好我对苹果的产品没什么兴趣
<palomino|working> 就是水货的价。。
<archl> pal
<archl> omino 是啥？
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> palomino
<palomino|working> 身体淡褐色并有白色鬣毛和尾的一种马
<Frank2> 再等段时间看看，现在不着急
<palomino|working> 这次iphone5没什么亮点阿
<archl> palomino|working:  Omino Sushi ; Omino Python is a plug-in for Adobe After Effects CS5.
<palomino|working> 除了cpu强大了1倍
<palomino|working> = = , archl
<archl> palomino|working: 广告
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: hi
<archl> MeaCulpa:  没肉吃了
<MeaCulpa> archl: ?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 最近没肉吃了。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 国内肉不好吃？
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 前一阵去一个叫palomino的餐厅. 问同行的人知道这啥意思不, 没一个知道.. 都是在这读书的老华侨了.. 这让我倍儿长面子. 这都是拜你所赐
<Guest56606> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求教～goagent 设置完了 运行报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386954 用终端打开proxy后 报错如下： File "proxy.py", line 1432, in <module> main() File "proxy.py", line 1412, in main httpd = LocalProxyServer((host, int(port)), PAASProxyHandler) File "/usr/lib/python2.7/SocketServer.py", line 408, in  …
<archl> MeaCulpa: 猪肉更好
<palomino|working> = = , fivesheep
<archl> MeaCulpa:  不丑
<MeaCulpa> archl: 国内猪肉挺多
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你在说中文么...听不懂
<madper|fbz> 富士通事儿真多!
<archl> MeaCulpa:  。。。
<madper|fbz> adam8157: ^^
<archl> MeaCulpa:  是国内猪肉不臭。
<MeaCulpa> archl: “不丑” 是啥意思
<MeaCulpa> archl: 哦
<madper|fbz> archl: 你要吃臭的?
<MeaCulpa> archl: 袋鼠国的臭？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 对
<madper|fbz> archl: 买回来放几天就行了. 别放冰箱里
<MeaCulpa> archl: 西方吃鲜猪肉的不多
<archl> MeaCulpa:  骚味
<Fa1c0n> 。。
<archl> madper|fbz: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，中国的没，但是貌似中国人很期待那个味道
<Fa1c0n> 骚味？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 老一辈的都说现在猪肉不香
<archl> MeaCulpa: 人家的猪是黑的，还有毛
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  怎么设置 emerge 自动运行，发送结果到 gmail
<MeaCulpa> archl: 西方猪肉都是再加工了吃了，鲜肉貌似不怎么吃
<archl> MeaCulpa: 烤出来都臊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 放cron阿
<MeaCulpa> archl: 香肠，腊肉
<archl> MeaCulpa: 那些牛肉多
<MeaCulpa> archl: 都是处理的，很少直接烹饪了吃
<MeaCulpa> archl: 牛肉作香肠？？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩
<archl> MeaCulpa: 鸡肉和牛肉
<jyfl987_> microcai: mov这个命名好挫  应该叫 copy
<MeaCulpa> archl: 哦
<Fa1c0n> 如何在聊天的时间用对方的名字回复对方呢？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你哪部分有问题呢？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  cron 的gmail
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  cron 怎么发送到 gmail
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我用msmtp
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  how
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 随便找个smtp client, 或者自己写
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ...
<microcai> ... ...
<madper|fbz> microcai: 帮你写个perl的脚本来发送?
<microcai> madper|fbz:  行么
<madper|fbz> microcai: 必须呀!!
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 那个猪肉好像是老外啥猪不放血吧
<archl> jyfl987_: 说对了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  perl 调用 ssmtp 还是直接发送？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: archl en
<MeaCulpa> microcai: http://bpaste.net/show/45214/
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: archl 国内现在不也是了 超市里专门有排酸肉
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我就是记录log然后pipe给msmtp
<MeaCulpa> microcai: msmtp配置gmail
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  !!! 还得用脚本先生成mail 格式的啊
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  cron 做不到？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: echo "To: infernoxu@gmail.com" > $LOG
<MeaCulpa> echo "From: meaculpa@vip.sina.com" >> $LOG
<MeaCulpa> echo "Subject: Automerge of inferno, $DATE: " >> $LOG
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  cron 不能直接生成可以被 ssmtp 的格式？
<madper|fbz> MeaCulpa: 第二个不说中国话的...  cc archl
<MeaCulpa> madper|fbz: ?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> madper|fbz: ？
 * MeaCulpa 这里人说话怎么怪怪的
 * MeaCulpa 都听不懂了
<archl> MeaCulpa:  你还没学会 ee说话法？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 只要有Tp From Subject即可
<MeaCulpa> s/Tp/To
<archl> madper|fbz:  mad person
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  cron 本身就会发送邮件的吧
<madper|fbz> MeaCulpa: to啥的, 都可以硬编码到脚本里...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  发到本地 /var/pool
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那是系统send mail,对
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那个我不折腾
<MeaCulpa> madper|fbz: 我就是这么做得
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 怎么配置系统的  send mail 发送到 gmail ?
<stanley007> gtalk xian zai mei ren???
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不知，文档很多吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 全局的cfg改一改即可吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 多久运行一次？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我当年是每天
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 现在都自己跑了，不弄了
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 现在呢？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 现在都手工？
<MeaCulpa> 现在手动...
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 现在Gentoo稳定多了，死不了
<microcai> MeaCulpa: ... 我手动多了，不想手动了。想自动化
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac416729
<Guest56606> roylez_,啥网址y 三遍之后你就忘了UP是谁 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 除了udev最近的，其他还真无所谓
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 2－3年前可是有PAM分包，openRC分包这样的大事
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 现在没了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那怕是udev-systemd都没那么rough
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ... 你应该 emerge --sync && eselect news read all >> $LOG
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 话说，就是打一个命令么，有那么麻烦么??
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 这样大事就不会错过
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩，你没看这里面很老么，自己实现的--keep-going
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 连fetch都是外部aria2c, 现在都直接fetchcmd了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哦，这里面已经keep-going了
<MeaCulpa> 以前还是放循环里的...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  fcron 支持 %nightly 语法，不错
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 每天晚上执行
<MeaCulpa> 老实说我不推荐
<MeaCulpa> 宁可自己睡觉前打一下
<MeaCulpa> 再说我现在常常在单位fetch和sync
<adam8157> madper|fbz: 什么情况
<jackarain> 吃饭了
<jackarain> microcai: 吃饭了没?
<microcai> jackarain: 吃过
<archl> steam 商店里有 linux
<jackarain> 吃的那么早呀
<archl> 平台了。
<archl> 游戏数量看来很快会突破 1500个
<MeaCulpa> steam很脏，往app里挂东西
<MeaCulpa> 问题不少
<MeaCulpa> 我的老滚就常有问题
<archl> MeaCulpa: 知道。一般不要使用
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我又没听懂...
<archl> MeaCulpa:  可以选择不用 steam 就不用好了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 国内没的选，零售版不引进就没辙
<archl> MeaCulpa: 可以选择第三方下载版本
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没有吧
<archl> MeaCulpa: 一般不是steam 那样的绑定
<archl> MeaCulpa: 看游戏了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 老滚貌似绑了Steam...
<MeaCulpa> Steam真的烦死了
 * MeaCulpa 在Austin的时候想去把PunkBuster老家超了, 还好这货现在废了
<adam8157> madper|fbz: 什么情况
<microcai> jackarain:  yeah
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  Austin ?! 那是 X-plane 的老家
<madper|fbz> adam8157: 帮我回答别人的needinfo了... 正好我不会回答了
<adam8157> madper|fbz: 这都行
<admins> 现在做棋牌游戏挺火啊
<nyfair> qq?
<archl> nyfair:  不公平
<madper|fbz> adam8157: 恩, 表示感谢!
<madper|fbz> adam8157: 替我谢谢你的boss.
<microcai> madper_chifan:  MeaCulpa 搞定了。 fcron 设置调用 msmtp 就好了
<Guest56606> 新 Arch发行版 • 如何删除不要的软件， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386958 Arch安装完后，用的KDE 桌面，用的完整完装，但是里面有好多用不上的软件，pacman -R XXX,总出错 错误：未找到目标 是什么原因呢，WIKI上好像也没有写，也可能我没有找到吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjthzq — 2012-09- …
<MeaCulpa> microcai: msmtp不错吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: msmtp.rc 贴出来看看
 * MeaCulpa 希望你忘了删掉密码
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那怎么行
<MeaCulpa> :)
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 我密码是二次认证的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: gmail?
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 不是真的 gmail 密码
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你自己搞的二次认证吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  gmail 的啊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: gmail的二次认证，怎么弄得？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ？！  你不知道？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: memtp会prompt你？还是你要事先autorize你机器
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我没开
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我怕那么多app受影响
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  gmail 会生成个随机密码
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  只能被看一次
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  写到 msmtprc 后，关闭 gmail , 你这个密码从 gmail 的设置页面就看不到了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  可以为每个程序设置独立的密码
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 万一程序的配置丢了，就可以直接 revock 这个密码
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  比如 pidgin 明文保存密码的，所我就不放心
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩，那你这密码，msmtp这样的客户端，要支持?
<jt_> 想问个问题，有人吗
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  就是一个随机密码而已
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不是阿，msmtp配置里到底要写几个密码？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  一个
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那么那个随机密码，只需要用一次？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 每个程序一个随机密码
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  一个密码只给一个程序用
<MeaCulpa> o, 人工在浏览器输入是把
<MeaCulpa> 就像单一的api key一样
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  程序只使用随机密码，不使用 gmail 密码
<MeaCulpa> 哦，它怎么知道这两个程序不一样...
<MeaCulpa> 比如两个msmtp进程
<MeaCulpa> hmm, 这么说来，世上所有的第三方google app, 应该不会受影响？
<admins> 哎，终于可以歇会儿了
<chenpeng> ...
 * madper_chifan 累死了, 终于吃回来了... 
<madper_chifan> MeaCulpa: 喜欢吃茴香馅儿不?
<Guest56606> 新 窗口管理器 • 求个关机工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386963 之前在Unity下按关机键会弹出一个对话框，上面有关机重启什么的，直接点就可以了 换了Awesome以后发现连个注销的按钮都没有，每次都得sudo halt然后再输一遍密码 按关机就直接关机了 有没有什么工具可以重载关机 …
<madper_baole> chenpeng: 你找我?
<chenpeng> 没事
<madper_baole> chenpeng: 你msg我干嘛?
<chenpeng> 小白 试试命令
<madper_baole> .......................  那你回复一下呀!
 * madper_baole 喵的, 以为债主来找我要债... 吓死爹了....
<chenpeng> ........
<palomino|working> .......
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 马叔~
<madper_baole> palomino|working: momo
 * palomino|working momo madper_baole 
<madper_baole> palomino|working: :~)
<jyfl987_> microcai: 就是多密码么
 * tryit 大家写代码和单元测试一起进行吗？
 * madper_baole 从不单元测试... 
 * palomino|working 从不单元测试
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 握握马叔的蹄子~
<palomino|working> .....
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 马叔是干啥的?~
<palomino|working> 做手机游戏的。。
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 单元测试是给那些写面向对象渣设计的人用的...
<freeayu> 联想乐phone 刷到google原生系统4.1，可能吗？
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 有开发过18禁的手游吗? 给我发俩?~
<palomino|working> 没
<palomino|working> 国内不让
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 你们可以挂个外国的牌子, 然后偷偷的开发~
<palomino|working> .........
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 那东西挣钱的...
<palomino|working> 是挣钱阿，但是被抓起来就赔大发了
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: ?
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: 什么东西的馅？
<madper_baole> MeaCulpa: 问问上海有没有那东西.   广东没有茴香馅儿这东西
<madper_baole> MeaCulpa: 看来上海也没有
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: 你连外面的包皮都没说是啥
<MeaCulpa> :)
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 马叔在上海? 知道回想馅儿没?
<palomino|working> 不在上海。知道茴香馅儿
<madper_baole> MeaCulpa: 那就饺子吧, 包子也行
 * MeaCulpa 上海没有"儿"
<madper_baole> MeaCulpa: 重点儿是要说那个馅儿嘛~
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: 没
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: 茴香一般用来处理整块肉，不是肉酱
<madper_baole> MeaCulpa: 那你们就叫馅? 多别扭...
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: 肉酱就用葱姜蒜和料酒掩盖臭味
<madper_baole> MeaCulpa: 跟肉没关系... 就是纯的茴香做馅.
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: 茴香不是挺硬的么...
<madper_baole> MeaCulpa: 不是八角茴香... 是一种蔬菜.
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: .... 不知
<palomino|working> 以前上学时，晚上八九点去食堂买馅儿饼吃
<palomino|working> 有两种可能，一种韭菜馅儿，一种茴香馅儿
<palomino|working> 到那一看快卖完了，肯定是韭菜的
<palomino|working> 一看满满的没人买，必然茴香馅儿的
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 恩???? 茴香馅儿好吃....
<palomino|working> 爱吃的人很少吧...
<palomino|working> 我同学里基本没人吃
<palomino|working> 连我都不吃
 * madper_baole 擦... 难道是我异类? 
<palomino|working> 虽然我爹妈很喜欢
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 马儿都不吃茴香... 那你一般都吃什么草?
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 韭菜
<palomino|working> 白菜
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 壮阳... 韭菜...
<freeayu> hello
<palomino|working> 就吃这两种馅儿的吧。。
<freeayu> 我的问题
<freeayu> 我的问题啊
<freeayu> 刷到原生系统
<freeayu> 有人做过吗
<Guest56606> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<madper_baole> freeayu: 去xda看... 问这里不会有结果的~
<palomino|working> 没刷过lephone
<freeayu> xda是什么
<palomino|working> 论坛
<palomino|working> forum.xda-developers.com
<palomino|working> 刷机爱好者必看
 * madper_baole 何必折腾手机....
<palomino|working> 没办法,android用户,就这么点乐趣了 , madper_baole
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 还可以比屏幕大小!
<madper_baole> palomino|working: android手机已经进入5寸时代了!
<palomino|working> 好吧....
<palomino|working> 我的只有4.7...
<palomino|working> 已经一只手照顾不过来了
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 好大...
<admins> 韭菜好啊
<admins> 我上个月带客户去 在水一方 按摩。。 客户居然点了6个钟。。
<palomino|working> .....
<madper_baole> admins: 第一次觉得你的工作好.
<madper_baole> admins: 你带客户去那里按摩, 你自己也叫服务嘛?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 好久没揍你了，浑身不舒服
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 我以德报怨
<admins> madper_baole: 啥意思？ 第一次觉得我工作号？
<palomino|working> 来化解主席的戾气
<roylez> palomino|working: 好马
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 以德服人
<madper_baole> admins: 这个可以不用理解, 后面那句是重点
<admins> madper_baole: 也叫
<admins> 因为报销里也包括我自己的啊
<admins> 像足疗啥的都一起做的
<madper_baole> admins: 好工作!
<roylez> palomino|working: 以德服人的好马，给我发钱么
<madper_baole> admins: 跟客户一起嫖~ 我也要~
<palomino|working> 3p? , madper_baole
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 马叔.... 为啥你这么重口....
<palomino|working> 。。。。。。
<palomino|working> 你说的一起嫖....
<admins> madper_baole: 那你也做啊
<madper_baole> admins: 等我毕业...
<palomino|working> 但也有风险 , madper_baole
<admins> 但是老得去跑腿
<palomino|working> 万一客户看中的是你呢
<admins> 一点儿问题你就得跑过去
<admins> 但是大部分时间
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 恩, 不知道怎么办....  cc admins
<admins> 大部分在我看来都是扯淡，过去就是陪人家聊天
 * madper_baole 嫖妓怎么报销? 妓女给发票嘛?
<admins> 做按摩啊
<admins> 你2啊
<madper_baole> admins: 好吧....
<admins> SPA
<madper_baole> gaoji
<jusss> roylez: 求推荐电影
<admins> 你是小孩子？
<madper_baole> jusss: 饥饿游戏   超级战舰
<madper_baole> admins: 恩
<admins> 哦了
<roylez> jusss: 野蛮人罗纳尔
<palomino|working> ..... , madper_baole
<palomino|working> 这俩... , madper_baole
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 我都看了!!! 其中, 饥饿游戏是在电影院看的!
<palomino|working> ......
<jusss> madper_baole: 你不说都很渣吗。。。
<roylez> madper_baole: 插件不错
<madper_baole> roylez: .... 坏人主席, 又踢我....
<roylez> madper_baole: 电影不行
<jusss> roylez: 去掉他的autorejoin
<madper_baole> roylez: 那我给你想想好的... 普罗米修斯! 我上周末卡的呢
<madper_baole> 上周末看得...
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> 这个也很没劲= =
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 我觉得还好呀
<jyfl987_> adam8157: linux下的蓝牙耳机支持如何？
<admins> 普罗米修斯没劲儿
<adam8157> jyfl987_: no idea..
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 应该很好
<palomino|working> 要多支持? , jyfl987_
<palomino|working> 听歌什么的没问题 , jyfl987_
<jusss> palomino|working: 求推荐
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 能用蓝牙耳机发邮件嘛?
<jyfl987_> palomino|working: 那倒不是 我在淘宝看上一个 他说还有驱动 我怕是专用的
<palomino|working> O_O , jyfl987_
<palomino|working> 如何发邮件... , madper_baole
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 不知道....
<madper_baole> jyfl987_: 要是需要驱动, 那手机怎么办.... 那么多系统....
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 语声识别吧.... sphinx
<palomino|working> 他说的驱动 , madper_baole
<palomino|working> 大概是win上用的那个吧 , madper_baole
<roylez> madper_baole: 网上有dvd的了，我在等bdrip
<palomino|working> 传文件什么的 , madper_baole
<madper_baole> roylez: 我帮你看看六维和chinahdtv有没有
<jyfl987_> madper_baole: 谁知道他是不是有专用的加速
<jusss> roylez: 求dvd链接
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 用蓝牙耳机传文件??/
<palomino|working> 等蓝光吧。影院掐片了 , roylez
<roylez> madper_baole: 我上tpb找的
<jyfl987_> 不过我先买一个 不行就当给手机配的
<palomino|working> 额。。。。。 , madper_baole
<palomino|working> 跟别的蓝牙设备传。。 , madper_baole
<roylez> palomino|working: 18号出
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 那为啥是蓝牙耳机的驱动....
<palomino|working> 最关键的怎么生出小章鱼来那段被掐了！ , roylez
<jusss> 今天才13号
<madper_baole> palomino|working: 重口!
<palomino|working> .... , madper_baole
<palomino|working> 我猜是蓝牙驱动，包括但不限于耳机....
<roylez> palomino|working: 壕马陪豪鞍
<palomino|working> 没
<palomino|working> 我只有一个60块钱淘宝买的蓝牙耳机
<madper_baole> roylez: 找到了这个   [普罗米修斯/异形前传/异形前传：普罗米修斯][Prometheus.2012.RC.UPSCALED.720p.AC3.XViD-RemixHD][动作/科幻/惊悚/恐怖][中英字幕/英语][720P] 靠谱嘛?
<palomino|working> upscaled,何苦呢
<roylez> madper_baole: 额，我瞅瞅 tpb
<palomino|working> upscaled!
<ofan> 現在只有槍版的
<palomino|working> 分明是拿dvd抻大的
<palomino|working> 有d5的
<jusss> 怎么把内存地址里十六进制数据ff变成字符ff
<palomino|working> 说错
<palomino|working> r5
<palomino|working> 一个字节变两个，没可能吧 , jusss
<roylez> madper_baole: 应该是不靠谱的
<jusss> palomino|working: 那字符转换是咋做的
<madper_baole> roylez: 那就没办法了...
<palomino|working> ? , jusss
<palomino|working> 那是另分配的地址阿
<jyfl987_> palomino|working: 我要买的300
<palomino|working> ...... , jyfl987_
<jyfl987_> palomino|working: 单耳的 很装逼
<palomino|working> 我那个60的单/双皆可...
<jusss> palomino|working: 比如0x1里存的是ff,怎么分配出两个地址分别存ff以字符方式？
<admins> Operation cwal
<palomino|working> char ff[3];sprintf(ff,"%02x",*(char*)(0x1))?
<MeaCulpa> jusss: od?
<MeaCulpa> en 任何有printf的东东
<MeaCulpa> util-linux里的hexdump
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那要是自己写，困难不
<MeaCulpa> jusss: hexdump/od咯
<MeaCulpa> jusss: awk和shell都有printf...但是他们只支持字符串输入
<madper_baole> mea
<jusss> 它们是怎么写的？不会是不停地if判断吧
<MeaCulpa> ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 撇条还要到二楼，mb
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 高端
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: ?
<madper_baole> MeaCulpa: 没事...
<chenpeng> 怎么在公屏上恢复莫个人的信息
<archl> 有在青岛的家伙吗？
<madper_baole> chenpeng: /unignore
<chenpeng> 发布出去 - -
<chenpeng> 没劲呀
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/205616.htm
<Guest56606> ofan,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/205616.htm
<ofan> Guest56606: 渣渣
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/205603.htm
<Guest56606> ofan ⇪ ti: JavaScript成最受欢迎编程语言_cnBeta 软件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<chenpeng> userhost bcao
<MeaCulpa> JS.... 真是灾难
<maplebeats> js啊
<maplebeats> 可恶可恶啊
<admins> 我靠
<admins> 我们这儿真有砸日本车的
<admins> 刚才出去了买了点东西居然碰到砸车
<adam8157> 二货太多
<MeaCulpa> admins: 不带以来就跑题的
<admins> 车主都傻了
<admins> 。。。
<admins> 你们都聊啥呢刚才
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ç ¸Ruby
<madper_baole> MeaCulpa: 正准备用ruby混饭吃呢...   cc roylez  adam8157
<adam8157> bluezd: madper_baole   5:30 风波庄 我请
<adam8157> madper_baole: hss?
<madper_baole> adam8157: aa吧...
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: :P 以后有的饭吃了
<madper_baole> adam8157: 恩
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: Ruby进可天花乱坠，退可Rails忽悠
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: 吃饭问题解决了
<adam8157> madper_baole: 请你
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，哈哈
<madper_baole> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我们公司就这么一个我有可能的开发~
<madper_baole> adam8157: gaoji! 那我就不客气了!
<adam8157> madper_baole: bluezd 风波庄很便宜  =,=
<adam8157> madper_baole: .
<madper_baole> adam8157: 请 msg zliu 我的饭量!
<bluezd> adam8157: 没去过，只觉得这名字听上去有些怪怪的
<adam8157> bluezd: 京城第一cosplay
<madper_baole> adam8157: 难道是一上来就给大力丸那个?
<adam8157> bluezd: https://anylinux.net/post/2831.html   基狗写的
<adam8157> madper_baole: 你去过?
<madper_baole> adam8157: 没... 听说过....
<adam8157> madper_baole: 带你去见识见识 江湖气
<admins> ruby..
<bluezd> adam8157: 你带我们去华山派吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 你真内涵
<madper_baole> adam8157: 你去踢馆吧...
<bluezd> adam8157: 去古墓派，有妹子
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: 帽帽的Ruby党还没壮大，趁早成为元老？
<madper_baole> MeaCulpa: 不是, 是这边别的开发我都去不了...  cc adam8157
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: 去别处作dev吧，或者干脆断了这个念想
<MeaCulpa> madper_baole: dev是阿三干的活，低端了
<madper_baole> MeaCulpa: 不好找工作呀....
 * MeaCulpa 昨天还有dev冲我嚷嚷telnet不上一个新装的Linux机器呢
<ofan> madper_baole: baole? 爆了？
<madper_baole> 饱了....
<ofan> 我餓了
 * MeaCulpa  回家发现车位被辆丰田占了，想想我朝境地，只好躲15米外宣示一下主权，走了，这停车费全当交了税了算了...
<admins> 中国妓女多
<MeaCulpa> admins: 中国没的
<jackarain> 这样也行
<MeaCulpa> admins: 你别瞎说
<jackarain> 应该抗议嘛
<MeaCulpa> jackarain: 人家是实际控制人，我早出晚归的，人家划车，吐唾沫
<MeaCulpa> admins: 中国卖淫不开收据的，没有办法证明买卖关系的，所有的妓女都是警察的托，人证
<MeaCulpa> admins: 用JJ都能想明白的道理
<MeaCulpa> 下班，幼儿园家长会...
<jackarain> MeaCulpa: 88
<gebjgd> admins: 那叫妓者
<zhangjg> 重启后发现无法进入桌面，在登陆窗口输入密码 回车 仍然跳回登陆窗口。
<jusss> roylez: 普罗米修斯dvd已经出来了
<jusss> roylez: tpb
<zhangjg> 请问这是怎么回事哦啊？
<maplebeats> jusss: 还好前天没去看它的电影
<gebjgd> jusss: 那片子一般 没意思
<microcai> jusss:  有的下没？
<jusss> gebjgd: 那你推荐两部
<jusss> microcai: 海盗湾上有了
<microcai> jusss:  good
<microcai> jusss: 国内马上就跟进
<zhangjg> 重启后发现无法进入桌面，在登陆窗口输入密码 回车 仍然跳回登陆窗口。请问这是怎么事?
<madper_baole> zh
<madper_baole> zhangjg: 上次 cherrot给了个渣方法能解决...
<madper_baole> zhangjg: 忘了是啥了... 你等他上线了问问吧
<ofan> zhangjg: 你xserver無法啓動吧
<ofan> zhangjg: 切到console下startx
<madper_baole> zhangjg: pkill gdm && startx
<Guest56606> 新 常用硬件支持 • 微星785GM-E51在ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS下待机、关机问题的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386970 785GM主板，用的板载ATI HD 4200显卡，装了10.04，搞好网卡与显卡驱动后，突然发现系统无法待机、关机。现象是待机后无法唤醒，关机时系统已经shut down，主机电源不会切断。 …
<zhangjg> 可用访客的甚丰可以哦啊
<jusss> 1.49G，有点大
<zhangjg> 用访客可以登陆
<madper_baole> 冇权限我记得是...  cc zhangjg
<zhangjg> 我从新登陆一下
<zhangjg> 感谢各位
<zhangjg> 问题已经解决
<zhangjg> 在字符模式下启动startx之后成功了
<adam8157> https://thepiratebay.se/search/Prometheus/0/99/0
<Guest56606> adam8157,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> kk實在不行了
<ofan> 藍光版過幾天就出
<jusss> 现在的质量能看吗？
<jusss> 能的话就下了
<ofan> 繼續等藍光
<jusss> 就怕再下一ts版的。。。
<jusss> ofan: 蓝光版av?
<gebjgd> ofan: 电影院看好不好
<gebjgd> ofan: 顺便把妹子
<ofan> gebjgd: 去不了
<gebjgd> ofan: 有什么去不了的
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒車
<gebjgd> ofan: 找个有车的白人妹子啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 你在床上好好表现就是了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你怎麼就知道白人妹子
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你打算找黑人妹子？
<ofan> gebjgd: 我還是喜歡亞洲的
<gebjgd> ofan: 还是棕色妹子？
<gebjgd> ofan: 没出息
<gebjgd> ofan: 找个韩国或者日本的
<gebjgd> ofan: 也凑合了
<ofan> gebjgd: 日本的太矮
<ofan> gebjgd: 韓國的太假
<jusss> madper|kuile: shen kui le ?
<gebjgd> ofan: 兲朝的呢？
<ofan> gebjgd: 天朝的良莠不齊
<gebjgd> ofan: 还是找个白人妹子 对你在美国发展有好处
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。我看是你不能找憋的你
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这是作为过来人向你传授经验
<ofan> 英文字幕哪裏找？
<ofan> gebjgd: 咋？後悔了？
<jusss> ofan: 他都憋7年以上了
<gebjgd> ofan: 没后悔
<gebjgd> ofan: 是让你的人生更顺畅一些
<ofan> jusss: 沒必要
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒必要
<nyfair> 没有bdrip?
<ofan> gebjgd: 女的找老外騙綠卡也就罷了
<ofan> nyfair: dvd過幾天
<ofan> 不過我敢覺這電影被overrated了
<ofan> nyfair: bd得過幾天
<palomino|working> 普罗米修斯? , ofan
<palomino|working> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ea15bbfgw1dwsnyi0vacj.jpg 这个图对普罗米修斯总结的不错
<ofan> palomino|working: yep
<adam8157> ofan: 已经有720p了
<palomino|working> upscale的 , adam8157
<ofan> adam8157: 但是dvd的
<palomino|working> 假720p
<ofan> palomino|working: 圖打不開
<applehair2> applehair, en
<gebjgd> ofan: 白人妹子更好玩
<gebjgd> ofan: 更漂亮 后代更健康
<palomino|working> 不会吧 , ofan
<ofan> gebjgd: 這個不是說找就找的
<adam8157> palomino|working: 擦, 我看成unscaled了!!!!
<palomino|working> ....
<ofan> palomino|working: 打不開啊
<palomino|working> -_-
<ofan> palomino|working: repost到imgur吧
<madper|kuile> palomino|working: 我能打开
<hamo_notail> roylez: 人呢？
<madper|kuile> hamo_notail: 践踏 hamo_notail !
<palomino|working> imgur好慢阿- -
<hamo_notail> madper|kuile: kuile?
<palomino|working> http://imgur.com/Vyx6C , ofan
<Guest56606> palomino|working,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<ofan> palomino|working: 我這裏快滴很
<madper|kuile> hamo_notail: 今天蛋蛋请客, 来不来?
 * adam8157 nnnnnd upscaled
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 来不
<madper|kuile> hamo_notail: 恩, 亏了, adam请客, 但是我今天不饿... 这不就亏了吗?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 哪吃？
<madper|kuile> eexpress: 早, 神
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 风波庄, 他没去过 带他见识见识
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 又是风波庄...梨汤吧...我估计他也没去过...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 那是第二选择
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 梨汤的话我就去...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 那你别来了
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 请俩还可以, 梨汤请不起三个
<jusss> 没意思，
<jusss> 想玩win下的游戏
 * adam8157 afk
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/228255
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀神圖
<jusss> eexpress: 看不懂
<hamo_notail> eexpress: gaoji神
<jusss> eexpress: no border
<jusss> eexpress: 这个是咋设置的
<admins> 我觉得
<admins> 中国人很2
<yandong> huntxu: 我在openvswitch频道，看到了你，你是开发小组的么
<roylez> hamo_notail: 黑毛
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hamo_notail> roylez: 粗席...
<huntxu> yandong: 不是
<yandong> huntxu: 哦哦，我刚刚开始学习使用,openvswitch,有木有相关资料分享和经验传授啊
<hamo_notail> roylez: 你居然还是木有改配置文件...
<hamo_notail> yandong: openvswitch...这么搞基
<gebjgd> yandong: 搞基
<yandong> hamo_notail: 怎么搞基
<yandong> 怎么就搞基了
<gebjgd> yandong: 我们老板折腾一阵子了
<Guest56606> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 里面如何校准屏幕颜色的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386973 想校准屏幕的对比度 饱和度 这些， 可找不到在哪儿设置。 谢谢先～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rhkddlfdl — 2012-09-13 16:14
<hamo_notail> yandong: 高级
<gebjgd> yandong: 搞基 = 高级
<huntxu> yandong: 没有
<yandong> gebjgd: 折腾之后呢，有木有留下什么
<gebjgd> yandong: 不是有教程么
<roylez> hamo_notail: 我以为你改了啊
<hamo_notail> roylez: 你是看这个文章  http://asemanfar.com/Monitoring-Unicorn-with-Bluepill  搞得么？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 神马合作啊
<Guest56606> hamo_notail,啥网址y asemanfar - Monitoring Unicorn with Bluepill
<yandong> gebjgd: 哪个教程？ 官方的文档么？ 感觉挺乱的
<roylez> hamo_notail: 好像是
<hamo_notail> roylez: 好...那我去改吧
<gebjgd> yandong: lxc不是更乱
<gebjgd> ofan: 日的 意大利之行 取消了
<yandong> gebjgd: huntxu openvswitch可以作为VM的交换机，能不能想办法接入一个物理PC，从而一个物理PC和VM在同一个openvswitch下面？
<Liao> 你好！
<madper|kuile> .
<huntxu> 不懂
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。
<madper|budong> huntxu: .
<Liao> i am wondering aboutthe capacity and the price for  yearly package
<huntxu> madper|budong: 想死
<hamo_notail> roylez: 这货咋启动来这？
<madper|budong> .... huntxu ....
<gebjgd> yandong: 不行吧
<roylez> hamo_notail: rvmsudo bluepill load ....
<hamo_notail> roylez: gaoji
<gebjgd> 转个段子：在距钓鱼岛两百多海里的区域，发生了一桩怪事，两艘行驶中的海监船，竟然奇迹般地消失了，更令人震惊的是，船上所有的通讯设施全部瘫痪，GPS也失去信号。究竟是外星人绑架还是进入了第四维空间？是被海底文明袭击还是误入时光隧道？请关注中央电视台10套《走近科学》暑期系列节目《消失的海监船》
<Liao> 请问filezilla收费吗？
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> Liao: 免费
 * maplebeats 走进科学
<ofan> js里var和不var有毛區別？
<maplebeats> ofan: 全局
<maplebeats> 变量
<Liao> 全部免费？还有有些运用需要收费，比如年费之类的
<ofan> maplebeats: 函數里var是引用全局？
<madper|budong> Liao: filezilla? 不就是那个ftp软件吗?
<Liao> 嗯 是的
<madper|budong> Liao: 一个ftp软件, 还好意思收费呃哦?
<maplebeats> ofan: 用var就是局部变量，当然放在外面还是全局。。。但是在函数里不用var就是全局变量
<Liao> 呵呵，有没有容量之类的限制？
 * madper|budong 虽然不懂js, 但是支持 maplebeats 反驳 ofan !~
<Liao> 也就是说这个免费下载然后注册使用？
<madper|budong> Liao: 一个ftp软件, 也好意思有容量限制?
<ofan> maplebeats: ...
<Liao> 呵呵
<ofan> http://coffeescript.org/#try:gold%20%3D%20silver%20%3D%20rest%20%3D%20%22unknown%22%0A%0AawardMedals%20%3D%20(first%2C%20second%2C%20others...)%20-%3E%0A%20%20gold%20%20%20%3D%20first%0A%20%20silver%20%3D%20second%0A%20%20rest%20%20%20%3D%20others%0A%0Acontenders%20%3D%20%5B%0A%20%20%22Michael%20Phelps%22%0A%20%20%22Liu%20Xiang%22%0A%20%20%22Yao%20Ming%22%0A%20%20%22Allyson%20Felix%22%0A%20%20%22Shawn%20Jo
<gebjgd> Liao: 不用注册
<Guest56606> ofan,啥网址y CoffeeScript
<ofan> hnson%22%0A%20%20%22Roman%20Sebrle%22%0A%20%20%22Guo%20Jingjing%22%0A%20%20%22Tyson%20Gay%22%0A%20%20%22Asafa%20Powell%22%0A%20%20%22Usain%20Bolt%22%0A%5D%0A%0AawardMedals%20contenders...%0A%0Aalert%20%22Gold%3A%20%22%20%2B%20gold%0Aalert%20%22Silver%3A%20%22%20%2B%20silver%0Aalert%20%22The%20Field%3A%20%22%20%2B%20rest%0A%0A%0A
<ofan> 喔槽。。
<madper|budong> Liao: 一个ftp软件, 也好意思需要注册?
<archl> 嘿。我同学都有孩子了。
<gebjgd> Liao: 你用win用多了吧
<archl> 可以去看看。
<Liao> 不好意思，我也是第一次接触这个东西
<madper|budong> gebjgd: 他把ftp当成云存储了吧?
<\rs> ofan: tinyurl
<gebjgd> archl: 很正常 很少有人像你这样天天的混日子
<madper|budong> Liao: 你需要ftp工具, 还是需要ftp服务器, 还是需要一个云存储?
<yandong> gebjgd: 为啥不行呢
<archl> gebjgd:  孩子给我看看
<Liao> 这个软件可以上传照片之类的对吗？
<archl> Liao: 。。。
<gebjgd> yandong: 我没有解决方案可以实现你的想法
<madper|budong> Liao: 你知道啥叫ftp不? 你说你的需求...
<Liao> 我不知道啦
<madper|budong> Liao: 你想把照片放到哪里?
<yandong> gebjgd: 哦哦，老板提出了这个需求，蛋疼中
<archl> Liao: 你都不知道你要啥。。。
<gebjgd> madper|budong: 你遇到白纸了
<Liao> 老板需要这个
<gebjgd> 我操
<madper|budong> gebjgd: 恩...
<Liao> 让我问费用
<archl> Liao: 你都不明白老板要什么。。。
<gebjgd> 竟是傻逼老板要
<Liao> 我和他说免费，但是她不相信
<madper|budong> Liao: 我真想忽悠你, 然后赚你老板的钱
<maplebeats> archl: 你那东东可能要很久才能开始做了==！最近杂事无数。。。
<gebjgd> yandong: 蛋疼你能找 adam8157
<madper|budong> Liao: 你先说, 你们用所谓的filezilla, 想达到什么效果?
<archl> maplebeats: 我被父母劝，重新学。自学。。。
<maplebeats> archl: 那也可以
<Liao> 应该就是用来传输文件之类的！
<madper|budong> Liao: 不要钱
<yandong> gebjgd: 他是不是用过？
<madper|budong> Liao: 你需要做的是: 1
<maplebeats> archl: 用py什么的最好了;-)
<Liao> 我也不知道他用过没有！
<madper|budong> Liao: 1. 建立一个ftp服务器
<Liao> 然后呢
<madper|budong> Liao: 2. 把地址告诉所有需要这个服务器的人
<Liao> 嗯
<archl> Liao:  内部网络？
<madper|budong> Liao: 3. 让她们用自己喜欢的ftp-client软件来下载或者上传
<gebjgd> yandong: 他用的就是正常的需求 没有你说那种想法
<archl> Liao: 基本上对方会用迅雷
<madper|budong> Liao: 不一定要filezilla. 不过这个软件挺好的. 就用这个吧
<gebjgd> yandong: adam8157 会帮你解决蛋疼的问题
<Liao> 哦，filezilla就是其中一个ftp-client
<madper|budong> Liao: 恩
<gebjgd> Liao: filezilla可以直接scp
<gebjgd> Liao: 开sshd就行了
<Liao> 太专业了
<Liao> 你的回答
<Liao> 嘻嘻
<gebjgd> Liao: 这还专业？
<madper|budong> Liao: ftp-server 你用 vsftp
<gebjgd> Liao: 你太业余了 你做销售的？
<Liao> 嗯
<gebjgd> Liao: 别和我们说你是学计算机的
<yandong> 如果 你是个妹子，还是可以原谅的
<yandong> Liao:
<palomino|working> ......... , yandong
 * maplebeats 哪里有妹子
<madper|budong> Liao: 你/老板 其中之一是妹子我就可以接受了... gebjgd 的要求太高了
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 玛格利特 苏？
<Liao> 呵呵，如果不是妹子估计也不会那么计算机白痴了！
<Liao> 我不是学计算机的
<yandong> 那大家还是会原谅你的
<gebjgd> madper|budong: 玛格利特苏？
 * maplebeats 真是妹子啊
<Liao> 谢谢
<gebjgd> Liao: 你被原谅了 有男友么？
<madper|budong> gebjgd: 啥东西呀? 说中文...
<maplebeats> Liao: 握手，我也不是学计算机的
<gebjgd> madper|budong: 你不知道那个妹子？
<madper|budong> gebjgd: 你在德国... 也来搭讪....
<madper|budong> gebjgd: 不知道呀...
<gebjgd> madper|budong: 搭讪无国界么
 * madper|budong 我也不是学计算机的...
<gebjgd> 我也不是学泡妞的
<gebjgd> 但是我会
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你不是有老婆了嘛
<Guest75831> ofan: .. ..
<gebjgd> piggybox: 那就不许了？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 嘿嘿
<Liao> 我现在整理一下，就是：其中一部主机需要安装ftp-server,其他的电脑安装ftp-client,其中，Filezilla就是一个ftp-client
<gebjgd> madper|budong: maplebeats http://www.marguerite.su/
<Liao> 对吗？
<Guest75831> gebjgd,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<gebjgd> Liao: 对 你很聪明
<maplebeats> gebjgd: The connection was reset
<Guest75831> ofan: .. ..
<gebjgd> Liao: 回答我 有男友么
<yandong> 鲜有 妹子 上IRC啊
 * maplebeats 你太直白了
<Liao> 呵呵，这个问题不重要吧，重要的的是我很感谢大家对我耐心的帮助
<Guest75831> ofan: .. ..
<roylez> hamo_notail: 还没好？
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你多学学 才能有女友和老婆
 * cherrot 我想在帝都大兴区招个小工  应该上哪找去呢。。200块一票
 * maplebeats  我躺枪啊
<gebjgd> cherrot: 200块一炮？
<Guest75831> ofan,啥网址y CoffeeScript
<gebjgd> cherrot:  你太了解行业了
<hamo_notail> roylez: 正在起
<gebjgd> cherrot: 业内人士？
<cherrot> gebjgd: 雇个干活+监工。。。。
<roylez> hamo_notail: ...
<maplebeats> Liao: 他们疯了。。。
<cherrot> gebjgd: 炮就免了。。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 这么快就当老板了啊
<admins> 你们怎么老想OOXX
<Guest75831> ofan: .. ..
<cherrot> maplebeats: 帮我哥找   那边有个当当网的仓库  给他们送货老出问题
<cherrot> maplebeats: 所以想找个靠谱的人
<gebjgd> cherrot: 我有个合适的人选
<gebjgd> cherrot: 你信的过  他还有相关的经验
<maplebeats> cherrot: 雇我吧，你得给我包飞机票和包吃包住
<cherrot> gebjgd: 太好了！
<archl> maplebeats: 。。
<Liao> Filezilla是不是也有一个ftp-server 的？
<gebjgd> cherrot: 裸姐
<archl> gebjgd:  真的
<cherrot> maplebeats: 一边儿去。。
<gebjgd> cherrot: archl
<archl> Liao:  linux 下似乎没哟
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<archl> gebjgd:  杀了你
<cherrot> gebjgd: ....
<cherrot> gebjgd: 你也一边儿去。。。。
<gebjgd> cherrot: archl有相关的经验
 * DickServices 吃饭去 
<archl> gebjgd: 我不在北京
<gebjgd> cherrot: 还是老人 你也信的过
<gebjgd> cherrot: 反正他待业中
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> cherrot: 你还不成人之美
<Liao> 请问，Filezilla是不是也有一个ftp-server 的？就是说我可以直接下载这个软件的客户端和server,配套用？
<gebjgd> cherrot: 这样他在北京约炮也方便
<archl> Liao: 看看它的文档。
<gebjgd> Liao: filezilla就是客户端
<gebjgd> cherrot: 多好的事情
<eexpress> Liao: 去源搜索软件，ftpd，后面带d的都是服务
<archl> Liao: windows版本有server
<maplebeats> Liao: 有一个
<cherrot> gebjgd: madper|budong 我就知道不该来这问。。。
<maplebeats> Liao: 我家的xp就装的filezilla一套
<eexpress> gebjgd: 你最近很闷骚嘛。
<archl> eexpress:  他一向闷骚
<gebjgd> eexpress: 休假无聊啊
<gebjgd> archl: 滚
<Guest75831> 新 初学者园地 • 一个很陈旧的问题--闪讯，受其害的朋友可以进来看看一起讨论 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386980 LZ是浙江地区的学生，相信浙江的朋友都深受闪讯迫害。。简单说明下，闪讯是一个拨号软件，类似以前星空极速吧，没有linux的客户端，于是LZ在学习Ubuntu的过程中深 …
<archl> 这里第一骚货
<eexpress> archl: 最近尤其啊
<gebjgd> archl: 你不比我骚？ 我不敢争夺你第一骚的名号
<archl> gebjgd:  我都是直白的，不闷
<ofan> 喔槽
<ofan> md終於-q了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你刚才肿木了？
<archl> gebjgd:  你和ofan都是闷骚
<ofan> gebjgd: 被kk +q后它就掉線了
<ofan> 擦
<mao> hp的raid控制器，slot array的概念都是什么啊
<gebjgd> archl: 说别人闷骚的 自己也要好好的反省下
<ofan> maplebeats: \rs http://goo.gl/FHq9e
<Liao> <maplebeats> Liao: 我家的xp就装的filezilla一套,我该怎么能下载到一整套呢？
<Liao> 需要都是windows版本吗？
<Jagd> gebjgd: 靠。 不用上班啊?
<maplebeats> Liao: 打开你的XX卫士。。。
<Liao> 还是说随便，不需要都是window版本？
<gebjgd> Jagd: 休假到28日
<ofan> awardMedals里是var怎麼修改全局的？
<archl> gebjgd: 我刚看到什么是闷骚。我从来都不冷静。。。
<maplebeats> Liao: 对了，你是用windows么==！
<gebjgd> Liao: 那你需要特别的私人护理了
<eexpress> archl: 总结得对。
<gebjgd> Liao: 妹子 拿出电话或者skype号码吧
<maplebeats> ofan: 什么意思啊，没懂
<archl> Liao:  找特别服务就找有孩子的，比如 eexpress。
<Liao> 请原谅我，我也不知道，该怎么看？？
<maplebeats> ==！@#￥%……&
<ofan> maplebeats: http://goo.gl/FHq9e
<archl> Liao: 看什么？
 * maplebeats 不要黑我ee
<Liao> window?
<archl> Liao: windows就是微软的操作系统
<ofan> maplebeats: http://goo.gl/FHq9e 這里的awardMedals用的var,卻修改的全局變量
<maplebeats> ofan: awardMedals·这货是个函数啊
<ofan> maplebeats: 函數里var不是local?
<Liao> Linux Windows Mac OS X 这三个版本的filezilla有什么区别呢？
<maplebeats> ofan: 函数里的var就是局部变量了啊
<maplebeats> Liao: 没有吧，应该
<ofan> maplebeats: 。。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<Liao> 我知道是操作系统，但是不知道去哪里看是不是windows
<maplebeats> ofan: var first, others, second;这几个是局部变量啊
<ofan> maplebeats: 下面alart的是全局的
<maplebeats> ofan: 我们到底在说什么
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<ofan> 喔槽。。。
<maplebeats> ofan: gold是全局变量 啊
<cherrot> 乃们讨论啥呢
<maplebeats> ofan:   gold = first;   silver = second;   return rest = others;这几个是全局变量没错啊
<ofan> 喔槽 眼花了
 * maplebeats 擦，擦
 * archl 摸摸 roylez:
 * microcai jackarain 柯南可以泡俩妹子啊 
<ofan> roylez: 召喚你都不好使啊
<jackarain> yeah
<jackarain> 居然可以在这里聊天
<archl> 。
<microcai> jackarain:  ?!
<archl> 主席都不理我了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) archl
<Liao> 请问 Linux Windows Mac OS X 这三个版本的filezilla有什么区别呢？
<maplebeats> Liao: 没什么区别！
<archl> Liao: 区别你不太需要知道啊。
<archl> Liao: 功能没啥
 * hamo_notail momo roylez 
<yandong> Liao: 界面都是一样的，一样用
<yandong> Liao: 对于使用者来说，木有区别
<madper|budong> Liao: 平台不一样而已
<archl> roylez:  dooloo下线了
<madper|budong> Liao: 你不用关心, 你是什么平台, 就用啥平台的fz就行
<archl> hamo_notail:  没尾巴的蛤蟆
 * madper|budong kk死了, adam8157 打球.... ofan 你真悲剧..
<ofan> admins: ..剛纔kk +q了我就它就掉線了
 * hamo_notail momo archl 
<ofan> adam8157: ..剛纔kk +q了我就它就掉線了
 * archl 使用hamo的肚肚当弹簧。
 * archl 想到了北斗揉破斩
 * madper|budong smzdm有个好东西...
<madper|budong> hamo_notail: ^^
<Liao> 就是我刚发的那三个版本都有各自配套的服务器和客户端吗？
<Liao> <madper|budong> Liao: 你不用关心, 你是什么平台, 就用啥平台的fz就行
<madper|budong> Liao: ftp协议... 是固定的. 一个服务器就可以了...
<eexpress> Liao: win下，不都是哟个serv-u嘛。
<madper|budong> Liao: 不同的ftp-client都访问那一个server
<eexpress> 罗嗦这么就。
<madper|budong> eexpress: win下直接iis吧....
<eexpress> 不知道要干嘛呢
<eexpress> iis可没几个人会用这
<madper|budong> eexpress: 神, 那个冰河世纪我昨天看了, 还冇呢.
<eexpress> 啊。。。
<madper|budong> eexpress: 我初中就用过了...
<Liao> 哦，就是我不需要下载filezilla serve
<eexpress> 你初中就闷骚了
<eexpress> lol
<madper|budong> Liao: no, vsftp or sftp...
 * maplebeats 我居然又看到真神了
<madper|budong> eexpress: ......  不是吧... 我小学就闷骚...
<Liao> 不可以也用Filezilla的server吗？
<eexpress> 你好高级
<archl> Liao: 。。。你到底知道windows是啥了吗。。。
<maplebeats> Liao: 可以吧
<madper|budong> Liao: filezilla是client, 没做server
<Liao> 我想我应该知道windows
 * maplebeats 其实我一直觉得 Liao 同学在卖萌
<madper|budong> maplebeats: 人家是妹子, 可以理解吧...
<Liao> 刚不是说windows 版本有一个servers吗？
<eexpress> 就是雕
 * maplebeats 我用windows那会，绝对不会上IRC....
<eexpress> oops
<piggybox> Liao: 你怎么找到这个频道的，真令人惊讶
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 我就会
<Liao> 网上乱找的
<Liao> 呵呵
<eexpress> madper|budong:  maplebeats
<Liao> 你们怎么可以要求一个不是学计算机的女孩子会那么多呢？？
<eexpress> 看混了
<maplebeats> Liao: 网上乱找居然能找到这么一个水群～。～你运气真好
<Liao> 我刚问了计算机专业的同学，他们也不知道scp,sshd是什么啊
<Liao> 是的
<madper|budong> Liao: 你竟然能来这里...
<archl> Liao: 你不想学，那么永远都不行。。。
<eexpress> 你展示下你是女的。
<Liao> 呵呵
<archl> Liao: 学需要用的就行了。
<maplebeats> Liao: 不要管 eexpress
<eexpress> 计算机专业，就是忽悠一代人的专业。
<madper|budong> Liao: scp和sshd都不知道... 你那个学计算机的同学可以跳楼了
<ofan> Liao: 你是女的？
<archl> eexpress: ofan 她老板是女的
<maplebeats> madper|budong: 淡定吧
<gebjgd> 那个玛格利特 苏 是干嘛的？
<gebjgd> 谁知道
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我也想问
<Liao> 我是女的！！！！！！！！！！！！老板也是女的！！！！
<piggybox> Liao: 反正你要ftp客户端，就下那个win的（估计你也不会有其他两个平台）
<eexpress> 展示
<gebjgd> Liao: 发果照
<ofan> Liao: 嘖嘖
<adam8157> eexpress: 你还没走啊, 不赚钱怎么养儿
<Liao> 所以才那么郁闷呀
<madper|budong> Liao: .... 这就叫证明... 看到了没, 神?  cc eexpress
 * maplebeats 学计算机的不懂linux的多了
<gebjgd> Liao: 证实你的性别
<Liao> 没空发
<eexpress> 蛋蛋蛋痛了
<Liao> 都还没没弄懂这个呢
<gebjgd> Liao: 那我们没空帮你弄懂
<archl> Liao: 废话太多。哪里不懂
<Liao> 先去和老板沟通一下心得先
<madper|budong> Liao: 哪里不明白了? 你需要个vsftpd 来做服务器.
<Liao> 谢谢大家
<maplebeats> ~.~
<madper|budong> Liao: 然后用户们只需要filezilla
<ofan> 你們把妹子趕跑了
<eexpress> 贴照片
 * maplebeats 一群狼啊
<madper|budong> Liao: 然后告诉大家服务器地址就可以了
<gebjgd> 估计是个丑妹子 牙比凤姐还大
<piggybox> 哈哈，大家都太饥渴了
 * gebjgd 打冷战
<ofan> 如果我不被+q，她是不會走的
<eexpress> 估计就是雕
 * maplebeats eexpress你饥渴什么啊
<Liao> 不好意思，不想让大家唔会！
<piggybox> gebjgd: 恶意中伤是不对的
<gebjgd> eexpress: 那个 玛格利特 苏是干嘛的？
<Liao> 我真是上来请教问题的 所以就不发照片了
<madper|budong> Liao: 不是, 你说问题在哪儿呀....
<maplebeats> Liao: 他们就是一群蛋疼人士
<eexpress> 你们傻逼啊。这样的问题，问这么久。还一直答。
<maplebeats> Liao: 不要理他们
<gebjgd> eexpress: +1
<eexpress> 雕以前就专门干这么的事情
<archl> gebjgd: 那个是所谓的完美女性的代称。玛格利特 苏
<archl> gebjgd:  twitter上
<madper|budong> Liao: 广东的....
<eexpress> Diao ~= Liao
<gebjgd> archl: 那个玛格利特 苏 是女的？
<archl> Liao: 你浪费时间。
<madper|budong> eexpress: diao是广东的不?~
<archl> gebjgd: 当然
<gebjgd> archl: 干嘛的？
<eexpress> 不记得这
<nyfair> 玛丽苏
<archl> gebjgd: 据说是美女，suse的铁杆拥护者。
<gebjgd> madper|budong: 雕是 公物源
<gebjgd> archl: 看照片没多美啊
<madper|budong> gebjgd: 那他真蛋疼...
<archl> gebjgd: 似乎没啥。
<archl> gebjgd: 我也不知道
<gebjgd> archl: 我老婆还是arch铁杆拥护者呢
<archl> gebjgd: 哦
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 好老婆啊
<eexpress> gebjgd: 你有老婆？
<gebjgd> eexpress: 你傻吧
<gebjgd> eexpress: 忘性怎么那么大
<eexpress> gebjgd: 你有老婆？还用去迷奸德国总理的侄女？
 * maplebeats 两傻
<ofan> gebjgd: 還沒仔？
 * piggybox 无语
<gebjgd> ofan: 块了。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 快了
<eexpress> 那年纪也不小了。那侄女
<eexpress> lol
 * maplebeats 。。。。你认识？
 * nyfair 氵傻
<maplebeats> 那侄女的女呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 生個3個
<gebjgd> ofan: 太多了 所以不去意大利了
<eexpress> maplebeats: 你那时候，还没来的
<gebjgd> nyfair: 你认识玛丽苏？
<gebjgd> 明朝和日本开战，让努尔哈赤看出破绽，结果明朝亡了。清朝和日本开战，让孙文看出破绽，结果大清亡了。民国和日本开战，让中共看出破绽，结果民国亡了。如今中共要和日本开战了，拜托别磨蹭了快点打吧，老子实在等不及了。
 * maplebeats ......
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> g+上的
<piggybox> gebjgd: 哈哈，高见啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 日本人這幾天都黑着臉
<ofan> 連招呼都不打
<archl> ofan:  。
<maplebeats> ofan: 怕被打。。。
<archl> ofan:  你跟他说我支持日本
<gebjgd> ofan: 日本人在下一盘很大的棋
<ofan> 沒勁
 * maplebeats 谁请我吃饭，钓鱼岛就是谁的。。。
<nyfair> ofan: 给我弄几本漫画来
<archl> maplebeats:  钓鱼岛是我的？
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<gebjgd> g+上的帖子太牛逼了
<nyfair> gebjgd: 给地址
<maplebeats> archl: 得先请我吃饭啊
<gebjgd> nyfair: 你没g+？
<gebjgd> nyfair: 你需要fo几个人才行
<ofan> 大使館還發信了
<archl> maplebeats: 你在哪儿。。。
<eexpress> 请你吃一辈子的饭。你愿意不。 maplebeats
<ofan> 理性愛國 喔槽
<nyfair> fo谁？
<gebjgd> nyfair: 等
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我怕我受不起
<archl> 今天日本羽毛球打败中国了
<piggybox> ofan: 大使馆还会发信
<ofan> eexpress: 我願意
<ofan> piggybox: 發給學生會的
<eexpress> ofan: 真傻。
<maplebeats> archl: 在我大重庆
<gebjgd> nyfair: Martin Lee, tjlm ma, 王小红
<eexpress> 那是吃牢饭。 ofan
<maplebeats> eexpress: 那叫毛个请吃饭啊
<ofan> 學生會組織購物，還特別寫上‘不要露富’
<gebjgd> eexpress: ofan有饭吃就行了 他不挑食的
<ofan> gebjgd: 確實
<eexpress> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> ofan: 太傻了 你们直接网购啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 我處了不吃西紅柿
<gebjgd> ofan: 米国标价 不标税
<gebjgd> ofan: 太傻比了
<gebjgd> ofan: 网购无税
<gebjgd> ofan: 我就爱吃西红柿
<piggybox> gebjgd: 有些州也有稅了
<ofan> gebjgd: 他們一次都上k刀
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不是吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 有钱人 啧啧
<gebjgd> ofan: 欧洲也有这样的
<ofan> gebjgd: 都開奔馳的
<nyfair> gebjgd: 烦死了，还是你fo我吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 买lv包不看价钱的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我說中國人
<gebjgd> nyfair: ......
<gebjgd> ofan: 我说的就是中国人
<ofan> gebjgd: 還有些事，聽了下巴都掉下來了
<piggybox> ofan: 不稀奇
<gebjgd> ofan: 我们这里有人已经有帆船执照了 正在考飞行执照
<gebjgd> ofan: 你觉得你那些美国的华人有这么牛逼么？
<gebjgd> ofan: 飞行执照
<gebjgd> ofan: 我了个去
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我认识一个有跳伞执照
<gebjgd> ofan: wmf的咖啡机 3000欧 他买个3个
<ofan> gebjgd: 有錢會玩也行啊，tm那些2b讀了3年高中，上大學還讀esl
<ofan> gebjgd: 喔槽
<gebjgd> ofan: 你知道什么水平了吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 帝都来的孩子 比较牛逼
<ofan> gebjgd: 小縣城的才牛逼
<eexpress> 我们这没飞机。。玩。
<eexpress> 跳悬崖不要执照。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 什么时候买个飞机给我们瞧瞧
<ofan> piggybox: 貌似飛行執照得公民？
<eexpress> 邮寄给你？
<Liao> 请问 madper|budong
<piggybox> ofan: 不知道
 * maplebeats 我我我，我到底要干什么来着，我给忘了
<eexpress> 最高级的，不是瑞士嘛。民兵都有飞行执照
<adam8157> madper|budong: 准备着
<eexpress> 高速公路上直接起降战斗机
<maplebeats> eexpress: 听说爱是寂寞人很多飞机
<eexpress> ？
<eexpress> 爱斯基摩？
<Liao> <maplebeats>在吗？
<maplebeats> 恩
<maplebeats> Liao: 在哇
<eexpress> 。
<Liao> 可以私底下请教你问题吗？
<eexpress> 去开房间吧
<madper|budong> Liao: 啥?
<maplebeats> 随便问
<madper|budong> adam8157: ok
<Liao> 介于我的问题都会比较白痴，我不想在这里献丑了
<maplebeats> 反正我也不怎么懂
<Liao> 不懂的啊！！！
<piggybox> ofan:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_pilot_licence 没什么特别要求貌似
<Guest75831> piggybox ⇪ t: Private pilot licence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> 你們把妹子趕跑了
<Liao> 那我还是在这里先问号了！
<maplebeats> 直接说吧，然后无视 eexpress 就行了
<madper|budong> Liao: 你在广州? 外包这个业务吧. 我直接去做
<ofan> piggybox: hmm,忘了聽誰說的，貌似有限制
<Liao> 我老板的意思就是要把照片放到 filezilla的server上，产生一个图片地址然后贴到ebay上
<maplebeats> 可以开战斗机到城市上空么
<eexpress> maplebeats: 年轻的。容易受诱惑。
<maplebeats> Liao: 你们要的不是ftp，是http server。。。
<ofan> Liao: 那要webserver
<eexpress> Liao: 你老板笨。那么多贴图网站。直接有url
<madper|budong> Liao: 你要的是图床.... cc maplebeats  跟http没关系!
<maplebeats> ==!
<madper|budong> Liao: eexpress 说的对
<Liao> 现在是  老板已经有在用filezilla了
<maplebeats> 人家要有自主控制权嘛
<Liao> 所以要继续用这个
<maplebeats> filezilla跟这个毛关系没有
<piggybox> madper|budong:  显然不行
<madper|budong> piggybox: 啥不行?
<madper|budong> Liao: 恩, 然后呢?
 * madper|budong 回家
 * eexpress 发现 maplebeats 很闷骚的年纪。
<piggybox> madper|budong: 搞错了，想对maplebeats说的
<maplebeats> eexpress: 。。。
 * maplebeats 小白表示，我还是去吃饭算了。。。
<Guest75831> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 有没有人实现鼠标移动到 unity的 luancher上某个应用程序时,自动浮现出 该程序对应已经打开的窗口列表 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386983 有没有人实现鼠标移动到 unity的 luancher上某个应用程序时 , 自动浮现出 该程序对应已经打开的窗口列表 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiema …
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/205492.htm
<Guest75831> ofan,啥网址y 六成人不玩手机睡不着 睡前玩手机影响生育 _警告!_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 玩平板算不算
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 同问
<piggybox> ofan: 我住得边上有个小型飞机场，全是那种飞着玩的螺旋桨飞机。还是不想去冒险，以前大学里有个很牛叉的航空学教授飞行经验极其丰富最后还是死于飞机失事
<ofan> piggybox: ...這麼危險
<ofan> palomino|working: 應該不算，輻射比較低
<palomino|working> 对年轻的女士来说，会引起生理周期紊乱，更严重的是影响生育能力。 , ofan
<palomino|working> 男的没事儿 , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: ...
<stardiviner> 有事没事就有人拿会影响生育做警告,
<stardiviner> 其实那么多警告都没啥事, 中国人很强的...
<stardiviner> 中国人俗称打不死的小强
<jyfl987_> ofan: 怕啥
<ofan> 發現coffescript挺適合做shell
<archl> urt 4.2 dling
<archl> 该买棉鞋了。
<archl> roylez_ 乐乐乐乐什么牌子的运动鞋好啊。
<roylez_> archl: 渣渣牌
 * archl è¹­roylez_
<Guest75831> 新 初学者园地 • 各位前辈好，我虚拟机安装好ubuntu1.04.1后，不知道该干什么了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386993 请问各位前辈，能简单讲解一下，下面的深入吗？ 我搜索的资料的好老啊，比如鸟哥的linux私房菜是10年前的（而且确实不适合小白看）。我入门看的是“于亚东  …
<ofan> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/09/13/western-digital-brings-wafer-thin-5mm-hard-drives-to-idf-we-go/
<Guest75831> ofan,啥网址y WD 于 IDF 展出最新超薄硬盘，厚度只有 5mm（主站动手玩）
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ping
<ltscn> http://blog.jobbole.com/26741/
<Guest75831> ltscn,啥网址y 王垠：从工具的奴隶到工具的主人 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<ltscn> 王教主的文章越来越难懂了。。。
<ltscn> 学术的地方太学术，非学术的地方又太空洞。。。
<archl> ltscn: 有什么空洞的？就是他该学点哲学了。
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 死黑毛
<hamo_notail> roylez_: skype?
<roylez_> hamo_notail: .
<archl> roylez_ skype，视频
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 看不见黑毛
<hamo_notail> archl: 果聊找阿蛋去
<archl> hamo_notail: 你敢和主席裸聊。。
<archl> hamo_notail: 被拒绝了
 * archl 。。。
 * archl 还是自裁吧
<Freebuilder> 真真假假，只有进了圈子才知道。
<Freebuilder> 我等没进圈子的，就当八卦看看得了。
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 把你的vim退了..
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 人呢？
<roylez_> .
<Guest75831> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助，系统安装重启后报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386997 菜鸟求助 下午要装一台DELL服务器，6个1T的硬盘座RAID5，一个热备盘，可用空间是3.63T 分区格式是EXT4 分区列表以下 硬盘 交换分区 / /boot /var/home/db /data 3.63T16G 50,000M128M50,000M50,000M500,000M 剩余 系统安 …
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 关了 12558这个vim...额...居然不用rview...无节操席
<mao> flash写入放大一般是多少？
<mao> pcie flash
<hamo_notail> mao: 看主控芯片了
<mao> hamo_notail: 和固件驱动有关系没
<mao> 一般市场上平均是多少
<roylez_> hamo_notail: review是emacs用户用的
<minus273> 大家好
<Freebuilder> 好
<root___> 5中国
<ofan> minus273: 壕
 * maplebeats 哪里又有壕
<byd> 请问有人知道怎么最小化epiphany浏览器吧，在Gnome3环境中
<byd> 或者怎么调出它的标题栏
<mao> 为毛修改不了nr_requests
<mao> 求教
<mao> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<mao> 我知道为毛了，因为我没有创建文件系统
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<Guest52086> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox中虚拟xp，在xp中多核cpu竟然识别不到 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386998 最近使用virtualbox的时候遇到了一个问题。在ubuntu中的virtualbox当中，虚拟了一个win XP。virtualbox当中的设置里面分配给其4核cpu，进到win xp当中的时候，查看设备管理器，处理器那一 …
<Freebuilder> 刚才我怎么被下线了？
<Gnist> join #postgresql
<Freebuilder> 今天怎么老是被掉线？
<jamg> .
 * sevk 3.0.0-24-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 24 15:36:59 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<adam8157> hamo_blue: bluezd?
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 你这啥英语水平啊...
<inode_> irc好省流量
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 被ruby这货虐郁闷了...
<adam8157> hamo_blue: 啧啧
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • bash编程，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387007 照着书上敲的，运行不了，标注的地方，看不懂，求指教 #!/bin/bash if [ $# = 0 ] then directory="." elif [ $# != 1 ] then echo "Usage:$0 [directory name]" exit 1 elif [ ! -d "$1" ] then echo "Usage: $0 [directory name]" exit 1 else directory="$1" fi sum=0 file_coun …
<Destine> adam8157, 罗姐在吗？
<adam8157> Destine: 不在貌似
<adam8157> Destine: 啷个?
<Destine> adam8157, 他有女盆友没？
<adam8157> Destine: 应该是没有吧
 * tryit 大家经常对自己写过的代码进行重构吗？
<Destine> adam8157, 哦，那就好。
<adam8157> tryit: 写好之后不会, 写的时候经常 =,=
<chuyizi> 约炮？？
<adam8157> Destine: huh? 你要给他介绍?  其实 hamo_blue 最急
<tryit> adam8157, 我是写的时候很少，写完了，过几天或者一段时间就会
<adam8157> tryit: 你这是高手的表现
<tryit> adam8157, 总感觉需要改进……
<Destine> adam8157, 嗯，我想给他介绍一个女生。
<Destine> adam8157, 那个。。。太老了。。。
<Destine> 罗姐姐比较年轻。
<hamo_blue> Destine: 我太老了？
<adam8157> tryit: 我就是耗在把框架弄舒服了, 不停的改框架... 改完了就写完了..
 * adam8157 我岂不是更老 0_0
<Destine> hamo_blue, 略。
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac416572
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 有没有那么一首歌能让你泪流满面？ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imadper> roylez__: 主席, 你好长的尾巴...
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<imadper> roylez: 主席...
<adam8157> roylez: 配合真好
<roylez> adam8157: 我敲的是kickban
<roylez> 21:12 #ubuntu-cn You're not a channel operator
<roylez> 21:12 ::: mode/#ubuntu-cn [+o roylez] by ChanServ
<roylez> 21:12 ::: imadper was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by roylez (imadper)
<adam8157> =,=
<roylez> doNotKickMe: 不踢你了，ban了先
<adam8157> roylez: irssi 分两步走 我插到中间的?
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<doNotKickMe> roylez: 坏人!
<maplebeats> http://www.eddy.com.cn/rc/lth_v2.html
<sevk> maplebeats,啥网址y 最好玩的游戏-视觉魔幻
<hamo_blue> adam8157: roylez 你们这都配合出默契来了..
<adam8157> hamo_blue: 这叫传接配合
<hamo_blue> roylez: 我搞不定了...回家再看看...
<doNotKickMe> hamo_blue: 显然, 是踢你练出来的
<doNotKickMe> hamo_blue: 还没回家? 还在公司?
<adam8157> roylez: hamo_blue 鞋子到了, 感觉不错
<hamo_blue> doNotKickMe: 是啊
<doNotKickMe> hamo_blue: 让艳红给你加班费!
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: 他在公司吃白食啊
 * hamo_blue ...
<hamo_blue> adam8157: ...
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 我写代码呢好呗...
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 哦, 原来这样. 那鄙视一下 hamo_blue
 * adam8157 求吃白食, 求写代码
<Destine> 呼叫罗姐姐！！！！！
<doNotKickMe> roylez: http://www.smzdm.com/cabbage-party-of-the-triangle-triangle-hyd-6208-boiled-egg-19.html
<sevk> doNotKickMe,啥网址y 白菜党：TRIANGLE 三角 HYD-6208 煮蛋器　19元（易迅网全站）»什么值得买
<doNotKickMe> hamo_blue: ^^
<roylez> doNotKickMe: ...
 * doNotKickMe 忘了为啥了, 反正记得说今晚发这个...  cc adam8157
<roylez> doNotKickMe: 没冰箱放鸡蛋
 * adam8157 我用的小熊煮蛋器
<doNotKickMe> roylez: .... 那你想吃了怎么办?
<adam8157> Destine: 罗姐和 hamo_blue 岁数差不多吧
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 看成小能煮蛋器了....
 * adam8157 nnnnnnnnd, iPod Classic没更新
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 你要买播放器?
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: ipod那白开水, 有啥好听的...
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 考虑七彩虹 c4
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 想写代码还不容易，过来帮我们写多撸
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: 求赠送Sony D50
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 那东西多重你知道吗?
<hamo_blue> doNotKickMe: 求赠送妹纸
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 超级大!
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: 不在乎
<doNotKickMe> hamo_blue: sarah?
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 况且, d50声音干呀
<hamo_blue> doNotKickMe: 有男人的不要...
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 不过你竟然知道d50... 刮目相看!
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: 擦~
<doNotKickMe> hamo_blue: .... 你去当他男人嘛~
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: 你要eq的? 鄙视
<doNotKickMe> hamo_blue: 错了,  当他的男蛙
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: eq你妹....
<hamo_blue> roylez: 我觉得你把glue搞掉也不管用...你自己的那个分页的东西也过不了..
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 那东西多假....
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: 七彩虹? 国内出主板的?
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 等我给你找链接, 不是同一个公司
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: http://www.360buy.com/product/646746.html
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 【七彩虹Pocket HiFi C4 pro】七彩虹(Colorfly) Pocket Hifi C4 Pro(16G) 创三项世界第一的无损音乐播放器 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 恩, 就是这个
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: 就是出那个7线主板厂商嘛 logo都一样
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 声音干/声音甜, 跟eq无关... eq是用来调高低频的量的... 那东西渣得很.
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 主板? 不是显卡吗?
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: 哦 显卡
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 你那个七线是怎么数出来的..
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 显卡那个不是叫 colorful吗?
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 这个叫colorfly
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: http://img30.360buyimg.com/erpWareDetail/g5/M00/01/06/rBEIDE_EmloIAAAAAAH2H-13uwUAAAPHAFUTiUAAfY3778.jpg
<ofan> d50窝曹
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: 看左右两个logo
<ofan> 有米人
<adam8157> ofan: 求赠送
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 我擦, 貌似左面那个是... 右面那个我没印象..
<ofan> adam8157: 我都不敢想
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: 你要随身带出来听, 还是放在单位听?
<doNotKickMe> ofan: yy你都不会!
 * adam8157 其实谁送个 iPod Classic 给我就满足了
 * adam8157 都是YY
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Sansa-Video-Player-Black/dp/B0015L0T68/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1347542847&sr=8-4&keywords=fuze
<sevk> doNotKickMe,啥网址y Amazon.com: SanDisk Sansa Fuze 4 GB Video MP3 Player (Black): MP3 Players & Accessories
<sevk> doNotKickMe,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> adam8157: 把kk干了吧
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Sansa-Fuze-Player-Black/dp/B0041G62TW/ref=dp_ob_title_ce
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y Amazon.com: SanDisk Sansa Fuze+ 8 GB MP3 Player (Black): MP3 Players & Accessories
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: classsic 不错的，可惜，要我是Jobs就在classic上堆存储容量，秒掉那些移动硬盘
<doNotKickMe> adam8157: fuze+不能刷rockbox好不...
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: 这也要刷...
<ofan> ipod video好
<imadper> adam8157: 因为提升特别大
<imadper> adam8157: 一耳朵的区别.
 * MeaCulpa_ 悲催，车后玻璃碎了
<adam8157> doNotKickMe: 合租的大姐貌似买了一个rockbox 几百块, 但是音质很好
<imadper> adam8157: rockbox? 啥东西?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 有车的米人
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我也喜欢classic, 最好出个1T的classic
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 当年ipod秒一切移动硬盘的
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 硬盘机... 挤地铁容易悲剧... 想想我的创新...
<adam8157> imadper: 忘了是不是叫这个, 鹅卵石形状, 台湾的老机器, 音质很好
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 被人偷东西了？
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 不是，倒车撞到杂物
<imadper> adam8157: rio 只能想到这个牌子了....
<adam8157> imadper: 对对对, 就是它
 * MeaCulpa_ 以前的Toshiba砖头walkman很好
<imadper> adam8157: 日本牌子...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_:  。。。没后视摄像头啊
 * MeaCulpa_ 以前的Toshiba砖头秒一切sony aiwa walkman
<imadper> adam8157: 你连rio都知道... 刮目相看!
<ofan> ipod 自己换个1.8" ssd
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 没
<adam8157> imadper: fuze能插sd卡呢?
<adam8157> imadper: 擦~
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 植物中藏了铁条，没看到
<imadper> adam8157: 当然可以!
<gebjgd> piggybox: 要后视摄像头干嘛？
 * adam8157 YY而已
<imadper> adam8157: 说真的, 这里知道rio的很少
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 这么阴险
 * MeaCulpa_ 里约
<adam8157> imadper: 音质不错
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 别人院子里插出来的
<imadper> adam8157: 恩. 不过只能播放mp3...
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 我在路边中刀...
<piggybox> gebjgd: 为了看见盲区
<imadper> adam8157: 所以还是sansa的东西好
<adam8157> imadper: 还得自己的管理软件传
<imadper> adam8157: rio吗? 没用过... 那都是古董了...
<imadper> adam8157: fuze/zip/clip/fuze+ 都是直接传的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 什么盲区
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 换块玻璃不便宜呢
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 盲区大了去了，无所谓的
 * imadper 保险赔呀!
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 没买玻璃险
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 哦... 那比较贵...
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 花钱请修理厂造个事故即可
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 不至于全额
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 恩, 好吧. 这个我不了解.... 家里没车...
<mao> archlinux还能安装gnome2吗
<imadper> adam8157: 对了,  fuze还可以line out, 接耳放, fuze的line out 素质很高
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 破财还是逃不掉的
<maplebeats> mao: 不能吧
<maplebeats> mao: 有那个mate什么的可以用
<adam8157> imadper: fuze+也可以刷了
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 恩, 不过没办法
<imadper> adam8157: unstable吧?
<adam8157> imadper: en...
<imadper> adam8157: 你去看他完成的功能, 好几个都不能用的
<adam8157> imadper: 你真是壕, 这些发烧的东西门儿清
<imadper> adam8157: 这些东西你竟然都知道.... 刮目相看!
<gebjgd> rio是什么
<adam8157> imadper: 擦
<imadper> gebjgd: 帝盟
<adam8157> gebjgd: 日本女星
<gebjgd> imadper: 没听说过
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不懂
<imadper> adam8157: 说真的, 没开玩笑, 一般觉得别人不太会知道的....
<ofan> adam8157: 啧啧
 * ofan 饿死了
<imadper> adam8157: 买耳机/播放器/解码器/耳放/音箱 都可以找我来推荐. 我从几十到几k的都有了解~ 再贵的就只知道yy那些大奥之类的了
<mao> maplebeats:mate有桌面特效吗
<adam8157> imadper: 求10元一下5.1的有源音箱
<imadper> adam8157: 10欧元还是可以考虑的....
<adam8157> imadper: clip+呢? 可以插卡么? 音质如何
<imadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.23.6d1a35&id=13509438144
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y 灰黑色 5.1音箱 2.0 发烧 无源 卫星音箱 副箱-淘宝网
<adam8157> ..
<imadper> adam8157: 和fuze一样的, 可以插卡, 我以前有一个, 后来出了
<maplebeats> mao: 应该有吧，没用过。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 声音干净, 能刷rockbox, 完美功能
<lainme> MeaCulpa_: https://github.com/lainme/plugin-blogtng 做了大量修改
<lainme> MeaCulpa_: 有兴趣可以看看
<adam8157> imadper: 我不喜欢屏幕大的音乐播放器
<imadper> adam8157: 反应速度也快. 问题倒是也有, 就是推力太小了, 刷了rockbox之后, 推力有提升
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 不过得看你用啥耳机....
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 谢谢，拜读
<maplebeats> lainme: 这个是什么东东
<mao> maplebeats: 试试
<imadper> adam8157: 我之前没事就去店铺曾听, 听过的, 声音最好的一次, 那个耳机其实很便宜... 180块钱...
<lainme> maplebeats: dokuwiki的blog插件
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: dokuwiki based blogging plugin
<adam8157> imadper: 啧啧
<imadper> adam8157: dt131 ... 拜亚动力
<imadper> adam8157: 就是太丑了!!!
<imadper> adam8157: 所以我绝对不买!
<maplebeats> 明白了
<adam8157> imadper: 你果然是壕
<imadper> adam8157: 壕个毛....
<imadper> adam8157: 你是壕, 这是有目共睹的!
<adam8157> imadper: 可以买个clip+ (准备
<lainme> MeaCulpa_: 现在这样的，加上dokuwiki新的默认主题，基本不用自己改代码了。过几天我会启用在那主题上修改的版本，就改了背景
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 可以, 挺好的. 那个小夹子很适合运动.
<imadper> adam8157: 一定要刷rockbox, 提升超级明显. 亲测.
<adam8157> imadper: amazon.com上买貌似运费不值啊, 国内多少钱?
<imadper> adam8157: 二百
<imadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.94.d5dde6&id=15834088867
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y P&J 美行全新 sandisk clip+ 运动 MP3 小夹子-淘宝网
<ofan> imadper: 什么提升？
<imadper> ofan: 推力会有提升.
<imadper> ofan: clip+差就差在推力上了
<imadper> ofan: 而且, 完美支持ape之流
<ofan> 加功放
 * adam8157 只有mp3 和 买
 * adam8157 只有mp3 和 m4a(aac
<ofan> ape不好
<imadper> ofan: 耳放? clip+没有line out   fuze才有
<gebjgd> imadper: 有钱人啊
<ofan> 我都分轨
<imadper> gebjgd: ... 我穷...
<gebjgd> imadper: 穷 还这么讲究
<imadper> ofan: ape和分不分轨没关系... 我有好多分轨的ape
<imadper> gebjgd: 这就叫做穷讲究~
<ofan> imadper: 有关系
<imadper> adam8157: 我可以传给你
<ofan> 不分轨怎么管理？
<imadper> ofan: 擦, 你的ape不能是分轨之后的吗?
<imadper> ofan: 我是说, ape和分轨没关系!
<imadper> ofan: 你用ape, 也可是分轨
<ofan> imadper: 我是说分成单独文件
<imadper> ofan: 对呀!!!
<imadper> ofan: 我说的也是分成单独的文件呀!
<imadper> ofan:  谁说ape就一定要整轨了...
<ofan> ape都是一个的
<ofan> imadper: 下的都是一个的
<maplebeats> CUE
<imadper> ofan: ............................................................................  我承认很多是, 但是也有不少不时地
<ofan> 你还是要手动分
<maplebeats> ape cue
<imadper> ofan: 你也可以自己做成分轨...
<ofan> 所以说蛋疼
<ofan> 大部分都是整的
<adam8157> imadper: clip zip呢?
<imadper> adam8157: 长久来看, zip好
<adam8157> imadper: 为撒子
<imadper> adam8157: 因为zip屏幕略大一点点, 跑rockbox会比clip+好一些.
<imadper> adam8157: 但是, 目前来看, zip的那个还不稳定...
<adam8157> imadper: 不大想刷
<imadper> adam8157: 刷了之后是双系统, 按不同的按键开机, 进入不同的系统
<imadper> adam8157: 原系统一点儿都没改
<adam8157> imadper: oh
<imadper> adam8157: 先去喝茶...
<imadper> adam8157: 你听啥音乐呀?
<eexpress> 蛋蛋，书记请你喝茶。你小心点。
<adam8157> imadper: 重金属
<eexpress> 别明天就出不来了。
<adam8157> eexpress: 今天赚了多少?
<imadper> eexpress: ee神早~
 * maplebeats 神早
<ofan> adam8157: 啧啧
<ofan> adam8157: 口味不轻啊
<imadper> ofan: 新的arch好装不? 我没试过....
<ofan> imadper: 好
<stardiviner> imadper: very easy
<gebjgd> imadper: 好装极了
<imadper> ok!
<ofan> 2分钟装一次
<gebjgd> imadper: 绝对一大改进
<ofan> uefi的麻烦点
<pityonline> 有人想入 iPhone 5 吗？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 应该没有吧
<stardiviner> pityonline: 你想如iphone 8 么?
<gebjgd> pityonline: 除非不开眼的
<ofan> 不知道9.4的iso支不支持uefi启动
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我想入
<lainme> MeaCulpa_: dokuwiki的两个博客插件都几乎不维护了，太悲剧了。
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 恩，可惜了，不过还好，用这个来写blog的就是图wiki markup, 数据肯定不会丢
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你好傻
<gebjgd> pityonline: 没键盘 不能换电池的垃圾
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 只要用tar或者rsync做好时间片备份就不怕
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: raid多好
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: ?
<lainme> MeaCulpa_: 就怕新版本不兼容啊，就像这次dokuwiki改用jQuery。我对jQuery完全不懂，看着FAQ把blogtng改了
<pityonline> gebjgd: 没键盘的多了去了，不能换电池的确是，但能换电池的待机不也差不多吗？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 没有android的舒服
<gebjgd> pityonline: 现在的android机器那么便宜
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你买iphone4s倒是合适 如果2000软民币的话
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我的 Android 老是死机，这个月内有两次开不了机，只能进 recovery 恢复出厂设置才行
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你自己刷的rom有问题吧
<pityonline> gebjgd: Android 太不稳定了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我用的官方的rom 吻腚极了
<ofan> iphone屏幕太小了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 直接华为 或者 棒子的三星
<adam8157> pityonline: 土壕...
<gebjgd> adam8157: +1
<ofan> 旁边的阿拉伯人拿着galaxy note,5寸屏，我擦
<eexpress> gebjgd: 别人都说了，安猪不稳定。
<pityonline> gebjgd: 后来我刷了官方的 rom，也不稳定，常返回主界面时要十几秒钟才能返回，回复短信时老提示请输入有效的手机号码
<gebjgd> eexpress: 别人是谁？
<ofan> eexpress: 4.1很好
<eexpress> gebjgd: 你才和谁说话。
<gebjgd> pityonline: 没遇到过 我这里就是老的官方rom 吻腚的要死
 * ofan recommands nexus 7
 * maplebeats 4.1ROM已下好，求机子
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我不敢相信这小婊子了
<eexpress> ofan: G7 没去那版本
<pityonline> adam8157: 我的手机早就不够用了，老提示我空间不足，根本装不了几个软件
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你的G7有CM9吧
<gebjgd> pityonline: 那就买wp7
<imadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.33.407289&id=3495691657  适合你这个重口... 听重金属....
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y KOSS Porta Pro 高斯PP KOSS PP 全新正品,阻抗60欧 亚马逊英行-淘宝网
<gebjgd> pityonline: 空间不足 要把程序转到sd卡上
<lainme> ofan: 我在用7存的
<Freebuilder> 市场卖的那种散装的麦片行不行？要煮的那种。
<eexpress> 啥都正常的。刷啥。你以为蛋痛啊。 maplebeats
<ofan> pityonline: 买鲁妹920
<lainme> ofan: galaxy tab
<piggybox> ofan: 5‘也太大了，和砖一样
<ofan> lainme: gebjgd 也用？
<adam8157> imadper: koss pp 什么时候这么便宜了
<gebjgd> ofan: 用什么？
<ofan> piggybox: 是啊，不过看着很爽
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我想刷啊。。。神我们两个交换手机吧
<eexpress> 不来
 * lainme 7存看漫画刚刚好啊
<imadper> adam8157: 这东西你又知道?   gaoji...
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 一直就是低端货呀...
<ofan> 我发先我内心深处还是更爱大屏幕
<pityonline> gebjgd: wp7？稳定吗？
<imadper> adam8157: 你挺专业的呀...
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu server 10.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387013 ubuntu server 设置了ip 网关怎么还是不能ping网关？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjc801 — 2012-09-13 21:59
<maplebeats> pityonline: 应该稳定吧，不过不怎么看好
<gebjgd> pityonline: 不知道 我只用android 吻腚的要死
<ofan> lainme: 看书刚刚好
<adam8157> imadper: 专业个鬼, 烧不起
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我的 我老婆的 我的平板都是android 从来不折腾 就是用的自带的rom
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我还不知道转到 sd 卡上吗？官方 rom 没有 root，好多都转不过去，而且有些傻逼软件号称版权保护，根本不让转移到 sd 卡上
 * maplebeats 我的手机停止在了CM7.2
<gebjgd> pityonline: 如果你转移到rom上 就足够你装软件了
<adam8157> imadper: clip zip 淘宝和amazon.com正好差了个邮费的钱...
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我手机拿到只有 140M 左右的空间，内置软件更新几个再装几个，空间就 15M 了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 反正我的 我老婆的 都没有问题 我们还装了很多程序
<hamo_blue> roylez: 尼玛..bluepill的bug...我越来越不信任ruby了...T_T
 * hamo_blue 拜P姐...\
<imadper> adam8157: 之前的clip+ 特价的时候, 超级便宜
<adam8157> bluezd: 要买不? 团购
<adam8157> imadper: 米国?
<pityonline> maplebeats: 嗯，不好看，不知道是不是还是老漏接电话
<gebjgd> pityonline: 直接拿root 干掉自带的垃圾程序
<imadper> adam8157: 不过clip+推力小
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我的官方 rom 反应很慢
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 米国
<bluezd> adam8157: 买啥？
<adam8157> imadper: 多少? 本来就很便宜了啊
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你啥机器
<adam8157> bluezd: http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Sansa-Clip-Player-SDMX22-004G-A57K/dp/B005FVNGRS/ref=dp_ob_title_ce
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y Amazon.com: SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip 4GB MP3 Player SDMX22-004G-A57K - Black: MP3 Players & Accessories
<pityonline> gebjgd: 转移到 sd 卡上还有一部分要留在手机内存上呀
<imadper> adam8157: 说真的, clip+ 推力小, 你三思... 貌似是23mw*2, 记不清了..
<pityonline> gebjgd: 官方 rom 带 /system 保护机制，删除了重启后它们就都回来了
 * adam8157 开团,  SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip  啦, 分担邮费
<gebjgd> pityonline: 啥机器
<imadper> adam8157: 之前二十多美金过...
<pityonline> gebjgd: HTC Desire
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 这啥东西？
<gebjgd> pityonline: htc desire z撸过
<bluezd> adam8157: 不买，我都用手机听歌啊
<adam8157> hamo_blue: 音乐播放器
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我这里吻腚极了
<imadper> bluezd: 你是想说android+高通?>
<pityonline> gebjgd: 默认有多大内置空间？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我看下 我从来没看过
<imadper> bluezd: http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100002164.htm
<sevk> imadper ⇪ ti: 赵宇为作品 - Qualcomm 高通芯片组与Android音频系统缺陷测评分析 - Soomal.com・数码多
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 买不起..
 * hamo_blue 攒钱买 macbook AIR
<adam8157> hamo_blue: 擦 这还买不起
<bluezd> imadper: 我手机cpu 不是高通的,我对音乐要求不高
<gebjgd> pityonline: 404m used 832mb free
<pityonline> gebjgd: 早期的 Android 太抠门了，储存芯片那么便宜，都他妈舍不得内置 2G，害得我装不了十几个软件就没空间了
<maplebeats> pityonline: 就是啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 买 ipod classical 吧，还能当硬盘用
<pityonline> maplebeats: 狗日的厂商就是逼着用户买新的，所以这么抠
<adam8157> bluezd: 这个可以插microsd
<pityonline> adam8157: ipc +1
<adam8157> pityonline: p姐你真壕
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，这样
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你是说内置的sd卡？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 已用 119M，可用空间 29M
 * maplebeats 我的机子只有512ROM和600MHZ CPU。。。
<gebjgd> pityonline: 好少啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 我还壕呢？
<eexpress> 自己抠门，怪系统。 pityonline
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我看下我老婆的那个
<adam8157> pityonline: 你都准备买ip5和mba了
<pityonline> gebjgd: 是内置的
<maplebeats> 分区之后也只能用300M来装软件
<pityonline> gebjgd: 所以我骂
<piggybox> pityonline: 我倒觉得ip4s降价后挺核算
<eexpress> 蛋蛋你不留钱，取老婆了？
<pityonline> adam8157: 影响正常使用了，我不能老天天跟这些玩意儿生气
<imadper> eexpress: 老婆? 基友?
<pityonline> eexpress: 神你大爷的
<adam8157> pityonline: 壕
<adam8157> eexpress: 神你大爷的
<eexpress> pityonline: 抠门鬼。
<gebjgd> pityonline: 318mb used， 102mb free
<pityonline> piggybox: 嗯，的确
<pityonline> eexpress: 没钱也算抠门啊
<gebjgd> pityonline: 推荐你上个华为的大屏或者三星的大屏幕 真的很爽
<pityonline> gebjgd: 你说的是 Desire Z 的吗？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 是 我的是desire z
<pityonline> gebjgd: 不想用 android 了，伤心了
<fyodor_> 嗯，DZ 不错 :)
<eexpress> 没钱，用国产机去嘛
<pityonline> gebjgd: 界面一死，连紧急电话都拨不了，耽误事儿
<fyodor_> EE xD
 * maplebeats 国产机好
<gebjgd> pityonline: 那就没辙了 换wp7 爱疯吧
<gebjgd> pityonline: 没遇到你那种问题
<eexpress> fyodor_: 额。你出来了
<maplebeats> pityonline: N9吧
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我常遇到
<fyodor_> eexpress: 出来顶下 DZ lol
<eexpress> MeaCulpa_:
<pityonline> maplebeats: 不喜欢
<eexpress> 你换这？ fyodor_
 * adam8157 开团,  团 SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip  啦, 34.99$ 分担邮费
<gebjgd> pityonline: 怀疑你乱刷rom的缘故
<fyodor_> 早换啦.. eexpress
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我不折腾 什么问题都没有
<eexpress> 都是Desire的崽崽。
<eexpress> 说明还是G7最好
<pityonline> gebjgd: 没乱刷，我只用过 CM 的官方 rom 和 HTC Sense 的官方 rom
<MeaCulpa_> eexpress: 忙，烦着呢
<fyodor_> gebjgd: DZ 不跑 Jellybean 可惜啦 XD
<MeaCulpa_> eexpress: 有空我也玩老滚去
<imadper> adam8157: 你要是不嫌丑, 可以考虑这个: http://www.amazon.cn/%E5%BE%B7%E5%9B%BD%E6%8B%9C%E4%BA%9A-beyerdynamic-DT131-%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA/dp/B002VEDSS4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347545883&sr=8-1
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我是个有软件洁癖的人，怎么会乱刷 rom？
<gebjgd> fyodor_: jellybean是啥？
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y 德国拜亚 beyerdynamic DT131 耳机-小家电-卓越亚马逊 [dt231, dt235]
<lainme> pityonline: 买个nokia 300RMB机子备用
<eexpress> MeaCulpa_: 啥老滚？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你就不应该自己刷
<fyodor_> gebjgd: å°± 4.1
<eexpress> lainme: +
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 慢
<adam8157> imadper: 我嫌
<pityonline> lainme: 我已经有俩备用的机子了
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 内存小
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 不动  动了连免费的地图都没法下载了
<fyodor_> gebjgd: 用过？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa_: 去silent
<imadper> adam8157: 不过绝对秒杀500一下的所有耳机....
<pityonline> gebjgd: 自己不刷也是装了十几个软件就没空间了，现在的软件动辄十几兆啊
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 网上有人搞了
<fyodor_> 与地图什么关系哦.. gebjgd
<gebjgd> pityonline: 什么软件？
<fyodor_> Andromadus 团队在做目前 gebjgd
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 我的htc可以随便下世界地图
<pityonline> gebjgd: Google Maps
<MeaCulpa_> eexpress: skyrim
<eexpress> 。
<pityonline> gebjgd: 你看看在你手机上占多大空间
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 没有升级的需求
<fyodor_> gebjgd: 有空试试 4.1，你会有种不再想刷回去的感觉。:P
<fyodor_> 那也好，稳定
<Guest81059> ..
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 不会的 没有世界地图 我会有生不如死的感觉
<gebjgd> fyodor_: htc随便上世界地图 navi都省了
<fyodor_> 世界地图.. 只有 htc 系统能用？
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 自带的官方rom随便下
<gebjgd> fyodor_: google map地图
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 我去美国的时候全搞它了
<gebjgd> /s/搞/靠
 * adam8157 开团,  团 SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip  啦, 34.99$ 分担邮费
<fyodor_> 嗯，google map 与 htc 什么关系..
<piggybox> 没关系
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 我老婆的就不能随便下在地图
<pityonline> gebjgd: Google Maps for Android 新版本有神经病
<gebjgd> pityonline: 什么神经病？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 数据有问题
<maplebeats> adam8157 太贵了买不起
<imadper> adam8157: 壕, 直接国内买吧...
<imadper> adam8157: 真的, 没差多少...
<adam8157> imadper: 米国买和国内买价格一样
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我的tomtom在欧洲还有问题呢
<imadper> adam8157: 快呀....
<gebjgd> pityonline: 免不了的
<pityonline> gebjgd: 现在 Google Maps 在我手机上总量占用 19.02M，程序占 12.42M，数据占 6.61M，看上去没什么问题
<imadper> adam8157: 转运要多久呀....
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我把数据清空，数据为 0M，腾出了 6M 多的空间，然后我只要一启动 Google Maps，丫就跳出 6M 多的数据来，而且这 6M 是真流量的，这不科学！
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我这里3g免费的，，，，
<imadper> hamo_blue: 快去买 is.sb 域名!
<pityonline> gebjgd: 之前的版本没这问题，之前的情况是这样的，如果是第一次打开 Google Maps 顶多产生不到 1M 的数据，之后伴随你的使用数据会增加，而现在的是只要一启动就产生 6M 数据，所以说 Google Maps for Android 有神经病。
<hamo_blue> imadper: 开放了？
<imadper> hamo_blue: 不知道...
<pityonline> gebjgd: 国内的网络情况跟国外比不了
<hamo_blue> imadper: 色大象....
<imadper> hamo_blue: 反正得开放了, 我们就买...
<gebjgd> pityonline: 新的google 地图可以离线用
<imadper> hamo_blue: 色蛤蟆!
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你离线下就可以了
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋，怎么在vim里让当前行在屏幕居中？
<adam8157> hamo_blue: zz
<hamo_blue> adam8157: gaoji
<imadper> hamo_blue: vim... 你丫变得真快....
<pityonline> gebjgd: 你知道我为什么要清空 Google Maps 的数据吗？就因为这数据不知道有什么用，还占着空间，使我手机一天报告好几次 手机可用空间不足，而且因为 Google Maps 是内置软件，无法移动到 SD 卡
<adam8157> hamo_blue: 你终于迷途知返了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你都装了什么程序 说说看 我看你有多少
<hamo_blue> adam8157: imadper 服务器上，emacs还是太重了
<imadper> hamo_blue: 服务器才不在乎这几十兆空间
<imadper> hamo_blue: 还有内存
<piggybox> hamo_blue:  zz
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/SansaFuzePlusPort  fuze+ 更好一些诶!!!
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y SansaFuzePlusPort < Main < Wiki
<imadper> adam8157: 没完成的, 都是垃圾功能!
<hamo_blue> piggybox: gaoji
<imadper> adam8157: 而且fuze+续航好, 推力比zip大
<adam8157> imadper: 大, 丑
<imadper> adam8157: 跟你的手机一边儿大!
<pityonline> gebjgd: Google Maps, Google Play 商店，百度输入法，Dropbox，Foursquare，Instagram，Gmail，手机 QQ2012，Endomondo，ES 文件浏览器，OpenVPN Installer，OpenVPN Settings，条码扫描器，SMS Backup & Restore，C Programming Reference 还有联通手机营业厅的客户端，就这些
<gebjgd> pityonline: 好少
 * imadper 听歌, 好听就完了... 
<pityonline> gebjgd: 就这样还每天报告几次 手机空间不足 呢
<gebjgd> pityonline: 百毒输入法 dropbox 手机qq es endomodo 这些都能放到sd卡上
<gebjgd> pityonline: 那你是你的手机内存太小了
<pityonline> gebjgd: 手机空间不足会造成无法安装或更新软件以及 Google Talk 无法启动的影响
<gebjgd> pityonline: 换吧
<adam8157> imadper: 哦?
<hamo_blue> roylez: 那个tmp你建的？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 百度输入法，Dropbox 都不能移动到 SD 卡上，因为是 HTC 官方 rom
<imadper> adam8157: zip/clip+ 小的可怜...
<gebjgd> pityonline: htcrom撸过 可以移动
<imadper> adam8157: 你看尺寸, 别看图片...
<gebjgd> pityonline: sogou输入法
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我这里是灰色的
<pityonline> gebjgd: 所以我干脆不跟它生气了
<pityonline> gebjgd: 既然它已经影响到了我的正常使用，我何必还抱着这么个半残不放呢
<gebjgd> pityonline: 换手机就是了 新的android就不会有这些问题了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 当然你买iphone也是一样的
<pityonline> gebjgd: 想换个 iPhone 用用，只要稳定，够用就行
<whatsyourname> 现在有没有啥月薪5W的好工作
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我不相信 Android 了，感觉 Android 没有认真去做
<gebjgd> pityonline: 恩 烂果子做的认真
<pityonline> gebjgd: 目前我觉得是
<gebjgd> pityonline: 笑死
<pityonline> gebjgd: 在我亲自感受我的手机的至挫至残后，我觉得我再也不会选择 android 了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你的手机确实奇葩
<pityonline> gebjgd: 可能早期的 Android 都这样吧
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我的htc desire z肿木就没事呢
<roylez> hamo_blue: 我没弄
<roylez> hamo_blue: 一直在开会
<pityonline> gebjgd: 你的起码空间还够用
<hamo_blue> roylez: 为啥lobo下面有个tmp文件夹？
<hamo_blue> roylez: 你干的？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 足够用
<hamo_blue> roylez: 我貌似找到原因了，正在搞
<roylez> hamo_blue: 我以前建的
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我的不够用啊
<hamo_blue> roylez: tmp我删了啊
<roylez> .
<pityonline> gebjgd: 你看到我，我总共就装了那么几个软件
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你说的内存问题 在我老婆那里遇到过 移动到sd卡就好了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你的手机确实奇葩
<gebjgd> pityonline: 买新的吧
<gebjgd> pityonline: 不用纠结了
<pityonline> gebjgd: htc 官方 rom 移动不过去
<pityonline> gebjgd: 不纠结了，肯定要买新的
<ofan> whatsyourname: 有
<whatsyourname> ofan: 什么？
<imadper> whatsyourname: 我认识一个hp的大客户销售... 5w/月
<ofan> whatsyourname: 很多
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 不用再苦苦寻找video driver for linux 了，来试试smxi吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387019 不用再苦苦寻找video driver for linux 了，来试试smxi吧。http://smxi.org/site/install.htm 对了smxi不支持ubuntu(ubuntu与debian差别太大),可以换sgfxi。关闭x,或者进入init1 2 3 ,运行脚本就可以了 统 …
<gebjgd> smxi?
<knownbad> 什么系？
<alvin_rxg> 主流顯卡不就 intel, ati, nvida 麼？ 怎麼叫 “苦苦尋找”？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<maplebeats> 主要是无脑安装
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 能写这个的 确实是无脑了
<ofan> gebjgd: 發沒發現，貌似老外情侶很少，學校里幾乎看不到？
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有 多的是
<gebjgd> ofan: 大学里很多
<ofan> gebjgd: 我這感覺好少啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国人民都不提倡固定性伴侣
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国人民向来是群交的
<ofan> 都一個個形影相吊的
<ofan> gebjgd: ....
<ofan> gebjgd: 那豈不我找白妞的計劃很困難了
<gebjgd> ofan: 群交好处多， 生了孩子能够共同抚养
<gebjgd> ofan: 反正也不知道谁是谁的
<ofan> ciao
<gebjgd> ofan: 这才是真正的共产主义
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 垬的太落后了
<gebjgd> ofan: 当然了我裆的高管已经做到了 6p啊之类的 不过那是集体主义 还不算是共产主义
<ofan> gebjgd: 國內學校裏手拉手的到處都是
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是啊
<ofan> 就差當衆開炮了
<ofan> gebjgd: 這裏基本沒有
<ofan> 剛纔看到倆感覺很奇特
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你正好啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接上扑到
<ofan> gebjgd: 擦，那我就被警察撲到了
<gebjgd> ofan: 反正都是共产主义了 她们也不在乎和你多来一次
<gebjgd> ofan: 相反 你和她们上床 她们还觉得占了便宜呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 因为她们可以高兴和同伴分享 和中国小男生 性交的经历呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 欧美国家没有性方面的洁癖的 你就大胆的上吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 你就瞎扯
<ofan> gebjgd: 那種的我怎麼會看得上
<ofan> gebjgd: 玷污了我純潔的心靈
<ofan> gebjgd: 他們沒潔癖，我有潔癖
<gebjgd> ofan: 带套套啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的心灵可以纯净的 你的身体未必
 * maplebeats .......
<ofan> gebjgd: 那是肯定要的
<ofan> gebjgd: 生化危機5要上映了
<ofan> 女主角又變漂亮了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还是赶快找到白人妹子吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 天天自己撸管子也不是办法
<gebjgd> ofan: 找到了白人妹子 我保证你以后不但不用自撸 而且你还未必能满足那白人妹子
<ofan> gebjgd: 這未必
<gebjgd> ofan: 一定的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你个小处男 不懂的 破了处你就知道了
<ofan> gebjgd: 看來你有失敗經驗
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有失败经验 我就有一次经验
<ofan> gebjgd: 跟誰
<gebjgd> ofan: 和我老婆
<ofan> gebjgd: 嘖嘖
<gebjgd> ofan: 你怎么和我党一样 老转移话题
<gebjgd> ofan: 为了你性福着想呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 你丫是不是等我找了想裙p啊
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<gebjgd> ofan: 我看行
<ofan> gebjgd: 不行
<ofan> gebjgd: 你都已經有lp了
<gebjgd> ofan: http://pop.6park.com/know1/messages/28094.html
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y Iphone5 与其他手机比较图
<gebjgd> ofan: iphone5弱爆了
<gebjgd> ofan: 怪不得 那么多人骂
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒興趣
<gebjgd> ofan: 我就是随便看看
<gebjgd> ofan: 反正我不会买烂苹果的东西的
<ltscn> http://twimg.edgesuite.net//images/twapple/640pix/20120913/LB21/LB21_001.jpg
<ltscn> 台湾人陪图好犀利。。。
<gebjgd> ltscn: 台湾人没有民主 所以他们言论不自由
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<ltscn> gebjgd, 要不要这么犀利。。。
<gebjgd> ltscn: 我是说的事实 只有共产党才有民主和共和
<gebjgd> ltscn: 我党才能领导人民走向富裕
 * maplebeats 我竟然相信了
<ltscn> gebjgd, (ï¿£_ï¿£|||)
<whating> --!
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 好孩子 今天入党了没有?
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 没有，正在准备怎么退团
<gebjgd> maplebeats: XD
<piggybox> 胡锦涛和穆巴拉克一样，年轻时帅得不行，老了怎么看怎么奸佞
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不要侮辱胡锦涛私密大
<gebjgd> piggybox: 胡锦涛私密大万岁
<ltscn> piggybox, 他就是各种被抓拍到锐利的眼神。。
 * gebjgd 开游戏机 
<gebjgd> 太无聊了
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥遊戲機
<gebjgd> ofan: 瘟鸡
<ofan> gebjgd: 鄙視
<gebjgd> ofan: 咩哈哈哈
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥配置？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不是知道额
<ofan> gebjgd: 上網本？
<gebjgd> ofan: apu + 6670 交火
<gebjgd> ofan: 8G内存 usb3 sata 6.0主板
<gebjgd> ofan: 1T硬盘
<gebjgd> ofan: 功耗太大 开起来就是90w起
<ofan> gebjgd: 喔槽
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以我很少开
<gebjgd> ofan: 买了之后很少开 基本就当电视机看
<ofan> gebjgd: 臺式功耗太大
<ofan> 懷疑我家功耗最大的是燈泡
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以啊
<ofan> 都最少40W的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我家的灯泡都换了
<ofan> 筆記本都沒那麼高
<gebjgd> ofan: 全led
<ofan> gebjgd: 我這全用的白熾燈
<ltscn> 我家点蜡烛
<gebjgd> ltscn: 更省电
<ltscn> gebjgd, 懂我
<gebjgd> ltscn: 高手
<gebjgd> ltscn: 拜
<ltscn> gebjgd, 玩你的瘟鸡去吧
<ltscn> gebjgd, 不然浪费电了
<gebjgd> ltscn: 正在玩
<gebjgd> ltscn: 我向来开双机器
<gebjgd> ofan: 我了个去 国内的游戏bt种子 不用迅雷下载不来
<ofan> gebjgd: ..
<ofan> 離線下載吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 需要会员
<gebjgd> ofan: 我显然不是
<gebjgd> ofan: gta4 13G
<gebjgd> ofan: 我了个去
<gebjgd> ofan: 还不如直接买呢
<ofan> gebjgd: gta.. 直接到tpb找
<ofan> gebjgd: 有錢人啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 太大了
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接买12欧
<gebjgd> ofan: 我觉得比下载便宜
<gebjgd> ofan: 我就游戏机一台win
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你應該去開通 Kabel Deutschland 的 100mbps 的網絡。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我不是你说过么 我这里不能装
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要是能装早就弄了 电视网络 电话一起的
<Frank2> dropbox 输入密码点授权就自动关闭，谁能指点下是什么原因？
<Frank2> 先谢谢了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我都下載完了
<ofan> 掛機
<gebjgd> ofan: 挂90w的机器?
<gebjgd> ofan: 疯了?
<ofan> gebjgd: ..
<ofan> 吼吼 顯示器的線到了。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 没啥好游戏啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<knownbad> 说到游戏机，该把ps2装起来了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 战神?
<knownbad> 朋友给的但我都没开过。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好假
<knownbad> 有必要吗？
<alvin_rxg> 那個 wii 或者 kinect 跟你老婆一起玩吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆不爱玩游戏
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我知道你老婆愛ooxx
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那是老色鬼的老婆
<knownbad> 原本是要买个wii给老婆家里但不知是否和国内compatible就没买。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老色鬼想要孩子 但是他不育
<knownbad> 倒过来吧？
<ofan> 嘖嘖 mac上倆屏幕挺爽
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan 玩游戏么
<ofan> gebjgd: 玩
<gebjgd> ofan: hon
<gebjgd> ofan: 没反应?
<ofan> gebjgd: 上課去
<gebjgd> ofan: 靠
<ofan> gebjgd: byebye了您內
<alvin_rxg> 玩。
<alvin_rxg> 想要個女人來玩 =.=
<alvin_rxg> 啊………………爲啥學生宿舍想要登錄 uni 或者 fh 的內部網絡都是超時呢……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: hon
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的机器能跑么
<alvin_rxg> 是不是怕我以那網絡作跳板啊……
<alvin_rxg> hon 是啥
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: Heroes of Newerth
<alvin_rxg> 不知道啊。我看看
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 跨平台的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 做的很牛逼了
<alvin_rxg> System requirements: CPU: 2.0 GHz (x86 compatible) RAM: 1.5 GB GPU: OpenGL 2.0-compatible with 256 MB VRAM HDD: ~3.0 GB
<alvin_rxg> 有點小困難
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 应该没有问题
<alvin_rxg> 1.9G cpu, 128 ati...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 够了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不开特效就是了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是类似dota的
<alvin_rxg> 那不玩了，我不會玩…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我带你
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你别上瘾就行
<alvin_rxg> =.=  不玩。。接下來沒那麼多時間玩
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就别玩了 我找网上的人抽
<alvin_rxg> gnome shell 能平鋪嗎？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 据说可以
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 用 win8 吧。 这次 win8 的用户体验比 ubuntu 都好
<alvin_rxg> 木有賬戶啊…
<Jagd> alvin_rxg:  神马账户?
<alvin_rxg> msdnaa
<Jagd> alvin_rxg:  不就是你的 fh 邮箱和密码吗？   我现在都还能登陆
<Jagd> 只是不能下订单了
<alvin_rxg> 我不能登錄了。。
<Jagd> 为啥——
<Jagd> 就算为了  visual studio 2012, 也要搞个登陆账号来
<Jagd>  VS2012 的加色太给力了。 F# 也原生了
<alvin_rxg> 回頭去找 rosemeyer 要個
<Jagd> 发他一封邮件就行了
<Jagd> 我上次订 visual studio 2010, 却不带 msdn library 。 问他了。他马上就会了。。说有的
<Jagd> 我找了找，还是没有。。。。于是就用会 visual studio 2008 了……
<alvin_rxg> :/
<Jagd> 这次才发现， 原来 msdn 不出专门的版本了。。自己网上下就行了
<mugebjgd> win8和ubuntu......
<mugebjgd> 这2个垃圾体验
<mugebjgd> 比起来确实win8好些
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。我在跑 ubuntu 這垃圾
<alvin_rxg> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-30-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 17:14:09 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你怎么又用ubuntu了
<Jagd> ubuntu 不错。如果再用 linux ， 要么 slackware 要么 ubuntu...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是debian么
<Jagd> ubuntu 的桌面在当前 distro 里是最方便的
<mugebjgd> 也是最垃圾的
<mugebjgd> 那无力的源
<Jagd> 不开3D还行
<Jagd> 新的 cygwin 2.7 也很给力
<Jagd> 所以就不用 linux 了
<mugebjgd> 这些都不是linux的精髓
<mugebjgd> 你用不到自然觉得win好了
<Jagd> linux 还有精髓？
<Jagd> 你说的精髓难道是那一堆语法各异的配置文件?
<mugebjgd> 文件系统
<Jagd> 我用 win32 api 滚瓜烂熟。。。要什么功能随手写个就是了
<Jagd> 文件系统怎么精髓了？
<mugebjgd> raid blockdevice
<Jagd> ntfs 现在也不烂啊
<mugebjgd> 你不用你自然不知道
<Jagd> windows 也有 raid
<mugebjgd> 哈哈哈 笑死
<mugebjgd> ntfs
<mugebjgd> 给小孩用的
<Jagd> 哈哈哈 笑死
<Jagd> 你以为微软吃白饭的
<mugebjgd> 你喜欢就是了 你喜欢你的win就继续用 没必要和你废话
<Jagd> .....
<mugebjgd> 一会儿linux 好用 一会儿win好用的
<Jagd> 我从没说过 linux 比win好用
<mugebjgd> 自己都没有个主意的人
<Jagd> 你自己太有偏见了
<mugebjgd> 忽悠别人用linux的也是你
<Jagd> 是阿
<mugebjgd> 现在忽悠别人用win的也是你
<Jagd> 是阿
<Jagd> 不在乎工具
<mugebjgd> 神是你 鬼也是你
<mugebjgd> 你慢慢额
<mugebjgd> 你慢慢了
 * mugebjgd 继续游戏
<Jagd> 这年代，用 ubuntu 被鄙视，用 windows 也被鄙视。
<alvin_rxg> 我被鄙視了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 鄙视用windows的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 接受鄙视XD
<sevk>  06:06
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-14
<MeaCulpa_> windows比Ubuntu难用点
<sjd_zeus> 现代人不被人B4都没法活了
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的，早啊
<sjd_zeus> roylez 呵呵，我都挂了好几天没下线了
<Guest48343> - 0 -
<sjd_zeus> chat 有人玩mud吗
<freeflying> roylez: 你可真早啊，不符合18摸的习惯啊
<freeflying> 这么早到办公室
<Oooops> freeflying: 你理解错误了。18m的机器不关的。那是僵尸机器。
<Guest48343> freeflying  公屏上跟你说话 怎么设置？
<freeflying> Guest48343: 啥叫公屏
<Guest48343> 就像你这样说话
<Guest48343> 你说的别人看的到吗
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: .
<jusss> 用c能操作内存中的4bit吗？
<jusss> 1个char能存ff,能操作一个f吗
<DickServices> jusss: no
<jusss> DickServices: 那有啥方法能操作4bit吗
<DickServices> jusss: 至少在现代的机器上是no,因为硬件上无论是8位还是32位的系统都是按字节对内存进行存取的
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.04开机提示磁盘即将发生错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387039 R.T. 硬盘是250G，开机就提示一个或多个磁盘即将发生错误。 点开上面的错误按钮看到SMART状态为：磁盘故障即将发生。自检不行，自我评估为失败。 属性：5 重新分配扇区计数：当磁盘发生一个 …
<DickServices> jusss: 可以使用逻辑&^
<DickServices> jusss: 使用逻辑与和逻辑或来操作部分字节
<jusss> DickServices: atoi是这样做的吗？
<DickServices> jusss: 我是菜鸟不知道atoi怎么做的，不过在单片机上有时候为了操作某个寄存器的某个bit就这么干
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，我的一个重点培养对象去了新加坡HP, 40W, 不划算...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哎，算了，也是个没用过Linux就写了本Ubuntu书的主，随他去了
<sjd_zeus> 有百度的吗 问个问题呗
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 那样也能写出书来说明忽悠水平很高啊
<archl> piggybox: 反正编辑也不认得
<mao> hi ,重做raid需要在重做之前删掉旧的ld吗
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 不是吧，随便写写，抓抓图即可嘛
<jusss> DickServices: 16进制数72能用位运算操作把72分开成两个数字7和2吗
<jusss> DickServices: 通用的方法
<stardiviner> 有人既用过Emacs有用过Vim的么? vim的omnicomplete和Emacs的semantic比较, 哪个补全强?
<DickServices> jusss: 可以
<DickServices> 72>>8&0xff -> 7
<DickServices> 72>>0&0xff ->2
<jusss> DickServices: >>是什么意思
<DickServices> jusss: 右移 2>>1 = 1
<DickServices> jusss: 右移 2>>1 = 1, 8>>2 = 2
<imadper> stardiviner: 补全, emacs下面最好的autocomplete + clang
<jusss> DickServices: 这是c++吗？
<imadper> stardiviner: omnicomplete如果你把标准库都做成tag, 然后建立索引, 那么补全速度比emacs的快.
<stardiviner> imadper: 我知道clang支持C family系, 但是以上组合支持python,ruby之类的么?
<imadper> stardiviner: gvim对python支持的好. emacs下想支持python很折腾.
<stardiviner> imadper: ruby呢?
<imadper> stardiviner: ruby的话, emacs完美支持, 效果绝对不亚于其他编辑器
<stardiviner> imadper: 我记得不是有python-mode么? 那个mode不支持补全么?
<imadper> stardiviner: 毕竟ruby的创始人, 都是用emacs长大的. 日本那边好多人都是ruby/emacs的用户
<imadper> stardiviner: 自己试试就知道不行了
<stardiviner> imadper: good
<MeaCulpa> imadper: vim script随便一搜，排名前100的plugin 50%是日本人写的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 日本vim用户也很多很强
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, emacs的好多插件都是日本人写的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 日本人热衷写插件, 之前就这么觉得...
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 是的, 很多出名的插件大多是日本写的, neocomplcahce, 之类的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 国内好多渣, 要个小破功能, 都不肯自己写, 非得求别人给代码...
<stardiviner> imadper: 都不看vimscript的吧
<imadper> stardiviner: 连vimscript都不会, 还好意思说自己会vim?
<stardiviner> imadper: 刚看完了vimscript, 感觉并没别人说的那么糟糕, 其实还是不错的,
<imadper> stardiviner: 哪个会emacs的用户, 不会点儿elisp的
<jusss> vim只是个编辑器
<MeaCulpa> imadper: stardiviner 灭了日本，然后把这些人都弄回来养起来
<DickServices> jusss: 额，这是C／C++的位运算符
<stardiviner> imadper: 用vim其实也不需要会vimscript的, 只要set一下就可以了, 最多来几个if就差不多了
 * MeaCulpa 不会vimscript
<jusss> DickServices: 哦
<imadper> stardiviner: 那还有什么可定制性....
<piggybox> vim其实可以用python, ruby写插件，但是要看懂别人的插件还是得会vimscript
<imadper> piggybox: 恩, 听说可以了. 连perl都可以给vim写插件. 不过貌似网上的插件还是vimscript居多
<stardiviner> imadper: 转emacs其实是vim没有emacs那样是个fake system, 而且vim虽然按键很好, 但是我确实也没那么需要那么快的按键, 于是就没能测地发挥vim的威力, 这么考虑emacs的按键哲学, 一个按键帮你完成事情....
<stardiviner> imadper: set就已经有很多定制了啊, vim里有几百个选项
<imadper> stardiviner: emacs还有这哲学???
<stardiviner> imadper: 嘛, 传说的嘛
<imadper> stardiviner: 哪里传出来的? 保证没有这东西.
<stardiviner> imadper: 我在一些二流中文博客上看到的
<piggybox> fake system是啥意思
<imadper> stardiviner: set也叫可定制性, 那么所有的ide都有了, 都有选项来设置
<stardiviner> imadper: 不过我觉得这个哲学挺好的, 我喜欢
<imadper> piggybox: 我给看成fuck system了....
<piggybox> imadper:  哈哈哈
<stardiviner> imadper: 插件就是vim的可定制啊, set只是针对vimrc和filetype而言的
<imadper> stardiviner: emacs压根儿就没这哲学. emacs的好多功能都需要组合很多次快捷键!
<imadper> stardiviner: 需要功能, 只能等别人开发插件, 也叫可定制....
<jusss> 俺也不会vimscript,
<stardiviner> imadper: 暂且算吧, 我可是本着不用按太多快捷键去用emacs的, 毕竟我喜欢很多东西都放一个里面用,
<jusss> vim只是一个编辑器
<imadper> stardiviner: emacs会阻碍你这种想法的
<stardiviner> imadper: 你写过emacs插件? 你定制了?
<imadper> stardiviner: 不少于十个函数
<imadper> stardiviner: 虽然不多, 但是实用
<stardiviner> imadper: 对了, 我首先的问题就是emacs的那个ctrl键啊, 你怎么弄的?
<imadper> stardiviner: 我就用那个ctrl键, 挺好的呀
<stardiviner> imadper: 小拇指不纠结么?
<imadper> stardiviner: 我以前打war3的...
<stardiviner> imadper: 额,,,,,,
<stardiviner> imadper: 你小拇指一定很长....
<imadper> stardiviner: 用掌按!!!!
<imadper> stardiviner: 我擦.... 你没用emacs多久吧?
<stardiviner> imadper: 我有点习惯vim的按键后去按emacs的按键, 不知道有多纠结...要是连续按上几下, 大脑都疼起来了
<imadper> stardiviner: 我用了半年的vim写c, 才转的emacs
<imadper> stardiviner: 然后到现在两年半了
<stardiviner> imadper: 我不是问你么, 我这还是刚想转emacs啊, 你上面没看?
<imadper> stardiviner: 你不是都知道python-mode了吗?
<stardiviner> imadper: 我用vim两年了吧
<imadper> stardiviner: 以为你知道了.
<stardiviner> imadper: 这不从各方买你了解信息么, 我zsh apt包补全也能看到啊. 况且我在用vim之前也是在emacs和vim之间抉择的, 那个时候就看了不少
<imadper> stardiviner: ... 你用ruby的?
<stardiviner> imadper: 学了一半
<imadper> stardiviner: 那我推荐你用emacs. 因为emacs下的ruby用户很多很多, 日本那边
<stardiviner> imadper: 这个倒不是纠结用户多少的问题, 就是补全啊, 还有其他比如功能上, (华丽)上, 比较
<imadper> stardiviner: 功能... 都是无限定制, 只要你会写插件, 或者会找/改插件
<stardiviner> imadper: 最近出了个emacs-live, 我很是羡慕, 终于下定决定转emacs了, 而且我开始学习ruby和lisp, 看看SICP, 就要转了,
<imadper> stardiviner: ruby补全完美. 绝对的完美
<imadper> stardiviner: sicp... 那个太难了, 我看了一章多, 用了我一个月
<stardiviner> imadper: SICP, 我要试试, 没看过不算什么高手啊, 想成为高手, 都必须经过洗礼的啊, 就算真看不来, 那毕竟也尝试了啊
<piggybox> 我觉得vim的ruby补全也很好啊
<imadper> stardiviner: 你之前会lisp?
<stardiviner> imadper: 虽然俺不打算做程序员, 不过编程并不需要是程序员, 所以自学编程了. 最为业余人员
<imadper> piggybox: 恩, 应该会很好, 毕竟vim用户多.
<imadper> stardiviner: 我也不做程序员, 我也是业余...
<stardiviner> imadper: 不会, ruby, lisp, emacs一起上
<imadper> stardiviner: 直接看sicp, 可能会不爽... 真的...
<stardiviner> imadper: 那你推荐什么过渡的么?
<piggybox> sicp前面很简单，后面很难
<imadper> stardiviner: htdp
<stardiviner> imadper: 全名?
<imadper> piggybox: 前面也不能叫很简单吧? 前三章没那么难而已
<chen> - -
<imadper> stardiviner: how to desgin program
<stardiviner> imadper: ok
<piggybox> imadper: 可能因为我学过别的fp的缘故吧
<imadper> piggybox: 第三章对我来说挺难的... 看不下去了...
<imadper> adam8157: 买了吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 没
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<imadper> adam8157: 还纠结fuze+呢?
<adam8157> imadper: 不咋纠结
<bluezd> adam8157: 买吧
<imadper> adam8157: jboss招人... 我擦...
<adam8157> imadper: 去吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 团
<binker> 早啊
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽还玩JBoss?
<piggybox> 收购的
<imadper> adam8157: 明知道是java, 我不会... 去了干嘛...
<binker> 万众瞩目的苹果5手机总算是出来了
<imadper> binker: 你穿月了
<imadper> binker: 穿越
<binker> 我穿太阳了
<binker> imadper
<admins> .
<admins> 我靠
<admins> 中国现在怎么了。。
<binker> 阿迪p
<admins> 苏宁停止日货销售。。
<admins> 加油站拒绝给日系车加油。。
<MeaCulpa> admins: 拳头打不过，动嘴
<binker> 你的名字用拼音打出来就是阿迪皮尔
<binker> 全面抵制日货
<zzc> 1
<MeaCulpa> 猪狗再下贱，吃他们肉总没错吧... 好了别OT了
<admins> 加油站居然不给日本车加油？
<admins> 我操
<admins> 这个太扯淡
<binker> 已经理解为抵制日货是人们的理性行为
<stardiviner> 我记得中国人也杀了很多外国人的, 要是这些人都出去被那些被中国人杀死的外国人的地方, 就肯定也是死无全尸.... (嘿嘿)
<admins> 我还真碰到了
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_ruby: << roylez
<binker> 是一种权利
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 少，中国人没那本事
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 杀一个就判无期了
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> palomino|keepwor: 破马不working了？
<palomino|keepwor> ........
<binker> 哪个年代的事情了
<byzantium> 大家好
<imadper> .
<binker> 中国啥时候杀过外国人了
<binker> 笑话
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 中国人有五千年上下文明啊,... 说起来中国之前不是一个中国, 那现在中国人不是应该自相残杀?
<zzc> 应该把国内所有的日本人全抓起来  然后活体摘取器官卖钱  再把尸体卖到大连那个尸体加工厂  作成艺术品
<byzantium> 问下  能够获取 进程中用printf输出的信息吗？
<sevk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 5k年？太史公一面之词你也信？
<binker> 用来喂老虎
<byzantium> 其他进程获取制定进程中 printf的信息
<imadper> byzantium: 管道?
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 前1k年没有佐证
<binker> 喂野生动物
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 就算是1000年前, 也不是现在的一个中国啊
<byzantium> 不是管道
<binker> 就是阿
<byzantium> 是用printf输出的
<binker> 一千年能算么
<imadper> byzantium: shell的管道?
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 历史上, 中国的出现, 在秦始皇之后,
<byzantium> C++上的
<byzantium> printf
<byzantium> 不是shell
<binker> 几十年前人家小日本都不认帐了
<imadper> byzantium: 我让你用shell的管道来捕获....
<imadper> byzantium: 或者输出重定向
<binker> 你还提一千年前的时代
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 其实最开始是部落之类的, 部落之间互相残杀, 所以现在大概就是村子级别的大小, 大家都开始互相残杀, 因为祖先都是仇人啊, 你啥了我的人, 我杀了你的人
<imadper> adam8157: https://careers-redhat.icims.com/jobs/26581/jboss-data-cloud-test-developer/job    不靠谱.
<byzantium> 我是在win下  printf是别人写到一个指定进程的   我职能获取这个进程的句柄
<binker> 现在的日本年轻人都认为以前没有侵略过中国
<binker> 因为他们把历史教科书给改了
<sevk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<stardiviner> binker: 中国也玩这种啊, 是个国家都会有肮脏的一面的.
<binker> 对那些历史轻描淡写
<stardiviner> binker: 你咋不说自己国家怎么怎么的? 因为你是在一个群体里, 你属于这个群体, 如果你是日本人, 就不会这么说了,
<imadper> byzantium: 启动的时候, 改变标准输出.
<imadper> byzantium: 我知道你的是用c++的来写的, 照样可以用管道来捕获.
<binker> 一样的，不肯认错
<stardiviner> binker: 如果你从出生到现在, 都没听说过关于日本的什么信息, 那你也不会现在这样想, 你的想法是这个社会灌输给你的,
<binker> 错了
<mao> 求教hpraid
<stardiviner> binker: 而这个社会又是谁主导的呢? 谁知道呢?
<binker> 什么这个社会灌输的》
<binker> 我在山上放牛的
<binker> 自己一个人
<binker> 哪个社会灌输？
<stardiviner> binker: funny,
<adam8157> imadper: 我擦!!! 国外的待遇真好
<stardiviner> binker: 你一个人? 你爹妈不是人啊?
<mao> 我现在有12块盘组成一个array A,上面划了两个ld。想要把两个盘做raid1,10个盘做raid10,具体改怎么操作？
<binker> 老大
<imadper> adam8157: 淡定, 不说也知道...
<binker> 你扯到我爹妈干嘛阿
<stardiviner> 你跌妈的爹妈不是人? 他们就是组成了社会, 社会不会iu因为大小而区别
<imadper> adam8157: 你在哪儿看得?
<binker> 我现在没和我爹妈住在一起
<adam8157> imadper: 你给的
<binker> 我很小就不在家里住了
<imadper> adam8157: 有待遇? 我去看看去...
<stardiviner> binker: 你出生后就一个人了 ? 如果胎教是真的话, 那你从来就不是一个人
<adam8157> imadper: 而且那是捷克啊!!!! 捷克的待遇都tm这么好
<stardiviner> binker: 事实上也没有人是一个人
<binker> 扯远了
<imadper> adam8157: 捷克一直比我们的好呀
<binker> 所有的一切都是利益纷争
<imadper> adam8157: 帝都这个一直都这样呀...
<imadper> adam8157: 淡定...
<binker> ，
<stardiviner> binker: 就算是一个人, 也就因为看了一本书之类的而获得信息, 获得信息后就会改变你的认知, 就算你没有改变你的立场什么的
<adam8157> imadper: 老子想杀人
<binker> 看什么书
<imadper> adam8157: 什么时候开了朝鲜分舵, 待遇也会比我们的好的
<stardiviner> binker: 既然是利益纷争, 扯道德屁事
<binker> 我看的是故事会
<imadper> adam8157: 你还是争取去国外吧.
<bluezd> adam8157: 淡定，在哪看的？
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> adam8157: 我也想看
<binker> 道德，为了利益争夺，要巧立名目阿
<imadper> bluezd: https://careers-redhat.icims.com/jobs/26581/jboss-data-cloud-test-developer/job
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_ruby: https://careers-redhat.icims.com/jobs/26581/jboss-data-cloud-test-developer/job
<binker> 去国外就那么好阿？
<adam8157> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 五周的带薪假  我擦擦擦
 * imadper 非得看人家待遇好, 然后心理不平衡...
<binker> 你去缅甸看看
<binker> 最好去金三角的地区看看
<Oooops> 蛤蟆咋和rubbish过不去了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 地球華夏民族是 洪荒世界粉碎後 一小串在人間宇宙出現的
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> adam8157: 来我度吧..让你享受不放假的快感..
<Oooops> adam8157: 还不去和女老板打球。
 * bluezd 我靠，dammit 凭什么啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> 此外 還有 地仙界華夏民族
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> Oooops: 昨天被ruby搞了，搞到12点多...
<Oooops> 至于嘛。那么简单的
<stardiviner> binker: 这个世界上找理由的很多, 最讨厌杀了人, 还戴好人面具的.
<imadper> bluezd: 淡定...
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> bluezd: 捷克那种国家，人家本来福利就好
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> Oooops: 哎...ruby这货各种坑啊
<Oooops> 你没见乐乐也转这了
<binker> stardiviner米国应该不带面具吧
<imadper> bluezd: 看看昨天 hamo_fxxk_ruby 晚上九点四十还在公司, 你就不觉得不平衡了
<Oooops> 说明很简单。lol
<stardiviner> binker: 我前面就说了, 只要是国家, 就有肮脏的一面, 就像人, 是个人, 就有阴暗的一面
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> Oooops: 基席就是个挖坑不填的...他挖了个坑，还得我添...
<binker> 嗯
<stardiviner> binker: 明显你谈话忽略前后语句...
<bluezd> imadper: hamo_fxxk_ruby 加班吗？
<stardiviner> binker: 记性不好啊
<binker> 的那
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> bluezd: 算是吧...不过是写多撸...
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 老了
<Oooops> hamo_fxxk_ruby: lol
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> bluezd: 用公司的钱加班写多撸...
<binker> 不中用了
<imadper> bluezd: 不是. hamo_fxxk_ruby 是跟他们公司的hr 啪啪啪
<Oooops> imadper: ..
<stardiviner> hamo_fxxk_ruby: ruby怎么坑了?
<admins> 大家说公司的hr需要懂业务吗？
<imadper> 不懂业务, hr可以回家了...
<binker> HR懂得吹牛就行了
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> imadper: 你觉得贵帽的HR懂业务？
<admins> 我说的业务不是HR专业的
<admins> 是指技术方面的。。
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 你说winne? 他的linux用的比你好
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> imadper: 这么牛？跟牛蛋蛋比呢？
<bluezd> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 哦，那挺好啊。这怎么能让人平衡呢？ cc imadper
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 渣度的人, 也敢说会linux
<binker> 推荐大家看一本书
<binker> 叫做重做
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 那就不如牛蛋蛋了, 不过话又说回来, 谁又能比得上牛蛋蛋呢
<binker> 蛮牛的
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> imadper: 不敢不敢...我这个被贵帽抛弃的人怎敢说会用linux啊...
<imadper> bluezd: 你也可以过去, 找 hamo_fxxk_ruby 啪啪啪...
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> imadper: 尼玛
<binker> 蛤蟆改名了阿？
<binker> 呵呵
<bluezd> imadper: 。。。。。。
<binker> 蛤蟆是不是被ruby过坑了阿？？
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> imadper: 蛋蛋又戳球去了？
<binker> stardiviner
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 没
<stardiviner> binker: 什么事?
<binker> 在哪里
<binker> 你在哪个星球？
<stardiviner> binker: 蓝色星球
<binker> 是不是另外一个星系的
<binker> 居然可以产生思想抗体
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> binker: 一直被坑中
<bluezd> hamo_fxxk_ruby: https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/search_results.jsp
<sevk> bluezd,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> bluezd: 18M?
<binker> hamo_fxxk_ruby 要不要帮忙把你给埋了
<bluezd> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 恩
<binker> 嘿嘿
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> bluezd: 这个不能复制...job id给我
<stardiviner> binker: 不是思想抗体, 是觉得人都有坏的一面, 所以所有由人组成的东西也会有阴暗的一面, 而我自己也是个人, 所以我也有, 所以我觉得, 只要我到时候杀人的时候, 你们不要怪我就好了.
<imadper> 你有没有/ignore 频道里的人? hamo_fxxk_ruby ?
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> imadper: 木有啊
<bluezd> hamo_fxxk_ruby: STG-0518363
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 那你碰到二逼怎么办?
<binker> stardiviner你已经到了第2重境界了
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> imadper: 无视就可以了..
<stardiviner> imadper: 果断ignore, 我就加了三个
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 还是听你的吧....
<stardiviner> binker: 还有2重境界? 总共有几重啊 (在你的概念里)
<adam8157> bluezd: http://sports.163.com/12/0913/21/8BAJ5GTN00051C8V.html   看来回来的时间要推迟
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 国家德比时间确定 10月8日凌晨1点50巴萨战皇马_网易体育
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> bluezd: 你准备过去？
<binker> 3重境界
<stardiviner> binker: 你肯定在3了, 不然你怎么发现的.
<bluezd> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 毛啊，我看邮件列表里有人发的
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> bluezd: 你也跟蛋蛋那一样爱上帽子了？
<bluezd> adam8157: 这比赛安排的，“刚刚好”
<binker> 三重境界是只有悟性极高的人才能修炼达到的境界
<adam8157> bluezd: .
 * hamo_fxxk_ruby 错了错了，是牛蛋蛋壕
<bluezd> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 是啊，我爱 Redhat cc adam8157 Jim 什么来着 忘了
<zzc> http://weibo.com/u/1739928273  其实她做日本驻华大使最合适
<sevk> zzc,啥网址y 苍井空的微博 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<adam8157> bluezd: hamo_fxxk_ruby 尼玛
<binker> 达到第3重境界的人几乎是解脱了
<binker> 没有什么困扰
<stardiviner> binker: 就像练武功一样, 只有自己到了那个境界才知道有那个境界, 所以, 你肯定到了
 * imadper 他们都在说谎,   cc Jim xxxxxxxxx   顺便说一下, 你丫名字太长了!
 * hamo_fxxk_ruby 有情况？
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> imadper: 这Jim是谁？ cc bluezd
<stardiviner> binker: 你觉得让没有困扰的人有困扰, 算不算困扰? (嘿嘿)
<binker> stardiviner我还在水深火热之中呢
<binker> 煎熬当中
<bluezd> hamo_fxxk_ruby: http://www.redhat.com/about/company/management/bios/management-team-jim-whitehurst-bio
<sevk> bluezd ⇪ ti: Red Hat | Jim Whitehurst
<imadper> ham
<binker> 所以还没达到那种至高境界
<stardiviner> binker: 这是人生啊, 喜怒哀乐, 生老病死, 这就是人了. 没什么大不了的.
<binker> stardiviner
<binker> 嗯
<stardiviner> binker: 你的tab或者enter出问题了?
<binker> 怎么这样讲？
<Oooops> Jim 这照片，像演喜剧的。 bluezd
<admins> 其实吧
<Oooops> imadper:
<stardiviner> binker: 你总是先补全我的名字(不确定是否为tab补全), 然后第二次才发你的message
<admins> 真要开战
<admins> 也无所谓
<stardiviner> binker:
<stardiviner> 像这样
<binker> 我打字完成以后，Enter就会自动发出去了
<stardiviner> binker: 你的client有问题? (就像先射精,再高潮一样, ("通常"是一起来的))
<binker> stardiviner: 老大
<binker> 我用的是拼音输入发
<binker> 法
<stardiviner> binker: 我习惯了说黄色的话. 我从初二开始就学会了
<stardiviner> binker: 那就是你IM的问题了
<binker> 设定打完字就用回车键发消息
<Oooops> http://auto.163.com/photoview/2HTJ0008/150803.html#p=8BBS1MR22HTJ0008 上海搞这么凶？
<sevk> Oooops,啥网址y 五花八门看车坛 上海车主烧毁自己本田车声援保钓_网易汽车
<stardiviner> binker: 哦, 这个设定真是很糟糕. (for me)
<binker> 这个客户端是没有专门的发送键的
<stardiviner> binker: 不聊了, 有点无聊了, 回去看emacs
<stardiviner> bi
<binker> 通常是说一句话以后就发送了
<stardiviner> binker: 你的enter就是发送
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 你用emacs？
<binker> 我用vim和gedit，还有nano或vi
 * hamo_fxxk_ruby 改简历去！
<binker> 常用的就是gedit
<MeaCulpa> 节操阿
<adam8157> 节操啊
 * imadper 
 * imadper 找hamo要节操? 你们找错人了!  不对, 是找错蛙了...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<piggybox> Oooops: 可怜一辆CRV
<binker> 你在干嘛呢？
<MeaCulpa> CR-V也有不少部分国产的吧
 * MeaCulpa 强烈要求领导配车红旗，奔腾，QQ...
<palomino|working> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，還有 解放牌
<MeaCulpa> 我本来还是挺欣赏本田的设计的，档位移到中控面板，适合副驾驶BlowJob
<palomino|working> ..... , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 但是后来想自己第一俩车还是手动档比较好玩，作罢
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
 * palomino|working 抽打 roylez 
<palomino|working> O_O
 * adam8157 误操作 ...
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<palomino|working> 不用取消两遍吧- -
<MeaCulpa> 正操作...
<DickServices> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=_vDeXnH9DGE&NR=1
<sevk> DickServices,啥网址y YouTube - Top 5 - Banned or censored games (Mature only)
<Oooops> 额。看到蛋蛋阴破马了。
<adam8157> ..
<Oooops> 牛蛋蛋，应该给你取英文名了。是叫dd好呢，还是叫qq好。
<adam8157> Oooops: Adam
<adam8157> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 发来看看?
<Oooops> 不顺口。简称都是拼音叠音的。
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> adam8157: 啥
<adam8157> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 不是改cv去了么
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> adam8157: 额...你又不给我找活...
<adam8157> Oooops: 那你就叫我"哥哥"好了
<adam8157> Oooops: 小e
<adam8157> lol
<adam8157> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 主要是和我的比对下, 看谁吹牛吹的霸气
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> adam8157: 我有节操...简历从不吹牛...
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> bluezd: 刚才说的ID是啥来着？
<bluezd> hamo_fxxk_ruby: STG-0518363 这个只是其中的一个，你可以搜搜找找自己感兴趣的～
<Oooops> adam8157: 你不怕折寿。
<Oooops> 小蛋蛋
<adam8157> Oooops: lol
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> adam8157: 小蛋蛋
<Oooops> 为啥蛋蛋这么喜欢装老。
<Oooops> 年轻的，喜欢装老。唉
 * hamo_fxxk_ruby  话说，神怎么知道蛋蛋的蛋小呢？
<adam8157> Oooops: 昨天 hamo_fxxk_ruby 都被说老了
 * hamo_fxxk_ruby 陷入沉思状
<Oooops> 蛤蟆。。。
 * adam8157 求注销智联和中华英才网的方法
 * bluezd 注销邮箱
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 修改邮箱就是了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 还好我那时候只有51Job, 我把联系方式都改了，然后行业改成农林牧渔
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 工作职责：养殖
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 然后ibm就找到你了?  lol
<MeaCulpa> imadper: :)
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 农林牧渔都是大单子好不好
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 相关行业的忽悠，在18M之类很好吃饭的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不了解...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过你现在应该就很好吃饭了~ 都有汽车了... 这个房间里, 搞技术的, 有几个有车的..
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 自行车不算的话...
 * imadper 钓鱼岛是中国的, 苍老师是世界的...
 * imadper 用钓鱼岛换你们所有av女优
<piggybox> 然后全部送去中南海？
<imadper> piggybox: 不知道, 刚看到有人喊这口号
<imadper> piggybox: 我不关心钓鱼岛是谁的, 爱是谁的是谁的. 我更关心最近有没有新的漂亮女优
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 借钱买车，刷卡加油
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 年初光族
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 日本片子你都看...节操阿...
<archl> imadper: 。。。没操守了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 日本两个字你都说的出口?! 你也没节操了呀~
<imadper> archl: 你没贞洁了... 罗姐....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ... 日之本也
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> roylez: .
<imadper> MeaCulpa: .... 听不懂... 囧rz...
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> pityonline: 拜P姐
<MeaCulpa> imadper: er...你哪里人？ “日” 什么意思不知道？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 从windows下载的.tar.gz在ubuntu下安装时提示找不到文件怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387050 电脑不能联网，下载在windows下的名为libpcap-1.2.1.tar.gz的文件，我复制这个文件到ubuntu下主文件夹/下载，然后解压 按照install文本的指示，终端输入 ./configure 但它提示找不 …
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 北方人？
<pityonline> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 爱妃平躺
<pityonline> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 平身
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 早~
<pityonline> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 五笔
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> imadper: 早，色象
<imadper`> 我掉了?
<imadper`> 还是被踢了? hamo_fxxk_ruby
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> imadper`: 掉鸟
<binker> 大黑熊将一个蜂窝放到水里，想把蜂窝里的小蜜蜂泡出来。谁知道蜂出来后就追得大黑熊满世界乱跑。熊太太见状大骂：就你哪个笨熊样，还敢泡小蜜？？
<binker> 茶余饭后来一段笑话
<archl> imadper`:  没心没胆的。
<archl> imadper`:  我就是挺日本。。。
<binker> 有肝有肺
<binker> archl箩姐你挺日本干啥阿？
<binker> 日本有亲戚么
<archl> binker: 因为总有人应该挺日本
<binker> 没亲器你挺那狗日的干嘛呢
<binker> 由他去
<binker> 一男子入厕，刚把门关上，就听隔壁问：你来了?
<binker> 　　他说：是啊.可心里想，这隔壁是谁啊?我认识他吗?奇怪!
<binker> 　　这时隔壁又问：你来干吗啊?
<binker> 　　他很生气的说：拉屎啊!来这能干吗?!
<binker> 　　隔壁又问，那你什么时候走啊?
<binker> 　　他想：这人估计是有神经病!他懊恼的说：拉完就走!!
<binker> 　　这时隔壁又问：那一会你来我这里一下吧，好吗?
<sevk> binker:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<roylez> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 黑毛
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<binker> 主席
<binker> 吃午饭了没
<roylez> 吃过了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_fxxk_ruby: Ruby咋？难道因为也是日系？
<binker> NO
<binker> 那是蛤蟆自己觉得被Ruby坑了
<binker> 所以吐槽一下
<binker> 让自己心里好受一点
<admins> 哎呦喂，我打电话给客户，不说正事儿开聊钓鱼岛问题
<binker> 与Ruby无关
<admins> 看来大家都够咸的
<binker> 大家都开始关心国家大事了
<binker> 你们靠近沿海么
<admins> 我北京
<admins> 很远
<binker> 上海很多日本人哦
<admins> 我知道
<binker> 有些能说一口流利的上海话和普通话
<binker> 他不说是日本人，你都很难认出来
<binker> 在网上就更难以辨别了
<binker> 在网上的论坛发贴的人
<MeaCulpa> 魔都日本人不少
<MeaCulpa> 且有聚居区域
<MeaCulpa> 不过领土纷争不至于对个人干吧，毕竟人家实际控制，我们吃瘪，ZF目JJ
 * DickServices 看起来好像redhat的网络故障了
<MeaCulpa> DickServices: 果然阿
 * DickServices 看起来好像redhat的网络故障了
<void1> 那么多redhat的...
<binker> 红顶阿
<binker> 不多怎么行
<roylez> hamo_fxxk_ruby: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac416699
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 尼玛还能不能再恶心啊 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imadper> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 今天公司的网络不好...
<cherrot> > Time.now
<sevk> cherrot, 2012-09-14 13:01:44 +0800
<cherrot> > 'i love cherrot' * 3
<imadper> cherrot: .........................
<cherrot> imadper: 怎么了  自恋一下还不行啊。。
<cherrot> imadper: 又忘记怎么写了。。。 提示一下
<dwjie> .
<binker> cherrot现在爽歪歪了吧？
<binker> 把路由器搞定了
<admins> 我不喜欢魔都
<cherrot> binker: 爽歪歪～  不过房东二货老去改
<binker> 不是吧？
<binker> 你知道密码就行了
<cherrot> binker: 改坏了我还得默默给他修好  真想插根拖把给他
<imadper> adam8157: 你那里网络正常吗?
<binker> 不要改动他的密码
<binker> 正常上网就行了
<cherrot> binker: 就是因为好心没改密码 他在净事儿
<adam8157> imadper: 相当不正常
<cherrot> binker: 啥也不懂乱改
<binker> admins: 干嘛不喜欢？
<cherrot> imadper: 乃们网络怎么了？
<binker> 对魔都没感觉么？
<binker> 网络有时候藕断丝连
<binker> 你说他不能上，他还是可以上的，就是蜗牛的网速
<binker> 死活不挪窝
 * adam8157 回家再注销好了, 现在登录都不行
<binker> 觉得快要世界末日了
<cherrot> binker: ....
<cherrot> binker: 魔都是广州么
<binker> 上海
<cherrot> binker: 哦
<adam8157> bluezd: .
 * cherrot 爱生活 爱拉芳～ 
<dwjie> .
<binker> 四大魔都
<binker> 伦敦~上海~东京~纽约是历史上公认的四大“魔都”。
<palomino|working> ....
<imadper> adam8157: 又掉了!!!
<binker> 随着日本动漫文化的渗透，ACG界已经将“魔都”认为是是上海的官方名称。比如：魔都同人祭CC、CP等等
 * adam8157 nnnnd 这烂网络
<binker> 被攻击了？
<binker> 有时候我网速慢就让局域网的其他主机都下线一会
<binker> 因为他们用PPS之类的在线看视频
<binker> 把带宽都占完了
<binker> 我就让他们的电脑暂时下线一会
<binker> 或者重启一下
<cherrot> > "i love cherrot" *5
<sevk> cherrot, i love cherroti love cherroti love cherroti love cherroti love cherrot
<cherrot> sevk: i love you too :)
<sevk> cherrot, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<cherrot> sevk: 你这算是脱衣服么？
<binker> 这是开放
<binker> 坦诚相见
<binker> 想弄个蜜罐
<binker> cherrot
<cherrot> binker: :D
<binker> 你你部署过蜜罐系统么？
<cherrot> binker: 啥是蜜罐  out了我
<binker> 用来嗅探捕捉网络入侵者的系统
<cherrot> binker: IDS ？
<bluezd> adam8157: http://cn.element14.com/jsp/bespoke/bespoke7.jsp?bespokepage=e14/zh_CN/promotions/rpi-accessories.jsp&CMP=i-55c5-00001481
<binker> 经常有人用安卓手机连接到我们的无线局域网的一个无线路由器上来
<sevk> bluezd,啥网址y Raspberry Pi | e络盟
<binker> 已经发现多个不同的MAC连接地址了
<adam8157> bluezd: 要给我一套?
<bluezd> adam8157: ......
<adam8157> bluezd: 多谢
<cherrot> binker: 容易造成源码失窃？
<cherrot> binker: 那就做MAC绑定？
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> adam8157: 贵帽的网貌似就没好过..
<adam8157> hamo_fxxk_ruby: sigh...
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> roylez: 弱爆席
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> roylez: 我真是无力吐槽ruby了》。
<cherrot> hamo_fxxk_ruby: 你还不如直接改名 hamo_fxxk_roylxx 呢
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> cherrot: 这个留给蛋蛋
<dwjie> x11vnc
 * adam8157 貌似我一搜索"注销 智联"就掉... 不会是...
 * cherrot_ nnnnd 破网络
<jyfl987_> fua
<roylez> cherrot_: 已经ban了
<roylez> cherrot_: 必须的
<imadper> roylez: 主席威武!
<jyfl987_> roylez: ban谁？
<roylez> jyfl987_: cherrot_
<jyfl987_> roylez: 额
<bcao> Anyone ping me ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 和你说了改成农，林，牧，渔
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 智联改邮箱不会更改用户名... 擦... 用户名是注册时的邮箱
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez hamo_fxxk_ruby http://www.guanbi.org/
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 关闭互联网 | guanbi.org–注销微博_注销qq服务_关闭博客_注销邮箱_注销账号账户
<hamo_fxxk_ruby> adam8157: gaoji蛋你们的网又怎么了？
<roylez> adam8157: 撸姬蛋，有好事没？
<adam8157> roylez: 没有, 想注销 智联和英才 而不能
<roylez> adam8157: 被骚扰太厉害？
<adam8157> roylez: 烦他俩
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你直接改工作经历吧，黑石投资CTO
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就再也不会有HR找你了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,=
<hamo_Emmm> roylez: 这个如何？
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 你跟几个基友好像都买机械键盘了是把
<adam8157> jyfl987_: ... 我们公司估计有10把了
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 吵不吵？ 还有是什么布局的？
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 都买的普通布局
<imadper> jyfl987_: 多数都是没事布局, 少数有台湾的
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 青轴略吵
<imadper> jyfl987_: plum是台湾的
<jyfl987_> imadper: 就是说不需要特殊支持是么 usb还是ps2口的
<jyfl987_> imadper: 我看到个 cherry的 卖419
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157: 略吵你妹
<jyfl987_> http://www.cherry.cn/products/MX2.0-LS.html
<sevk> jyfl987_,啥网址y Cherry
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 玩多了 手指头难受不
<jyfl987_> imadper: 听说你工资翻番了
<imadper> jyfl987_: usb的多.
<imadper> jyfl987_: 我也希望呀!!!
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 那是简版
<imadper> jyfl987_: 听谁谁说的?
<jyfl987_> imadper: 阿蛋说实习生的现在4k了
 * imadper 谁说我工资翻倍了? 谁说的谁给我!
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 上次说了是逗你的...
<roylez> imadper: 你工资减半了，减掉的给我
<hamo_Emmm> imadper: 壕象
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 我没看到下文 还捉摸着让 imadper 请吃饭呢
<imadper> roylez: 不要呀.... 我已经这么可怜了....
<imadper> jyfl987_: 没人性!
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 那简版对应的是什么版
<imadper> hamo_Emmm: ... 明知道不可能...
<jyfl987_> imadper: 啥 食色 性也
<jyfl987_> 你们用vim 机械键盘的话 到底感觉如何？
<jyfl987_> 我家里那个烂无线很不爽
<imadper> jyfl987_: 青轴爽, 别的垃圾.
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 相当爽啊, 不信你问 Oooops  hamo_Emmm  roylez  imadper  bluezd  lmh
<adam8157> imadper: 滚, 我就喜欢茶轴
<imadper> jyfl987_: 零轴也可以
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 你写代码多么？ 我有时候手指头都疼了
<hamo_Emmm> roylez: 壕你也用机械啦？
<jyfl987_> imadper: 0粥多少钱？
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 我敲键盘起码很多
<bluezd> jyfl987_: 真的很爽，按下去的感觉就像 ......
<imadper> jyfl987_: 问taobao吧, 好久不关注键盘了...
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157: 你是主要用来聊天了吧...
<jyfl987_> bluezd: 就像咪咪？
<hamo_Emmm> bluezd: 就像按蛋蛋？
<jyfl987_> imadper: 你当初买你
<adam8157> hamo_Emmm: 滚
<imadper> jyfl987_: 二手的, 340
<jyfl987_> imadper: 果然土豪 二手的都要300多
<bluezd> jyfl987_: 就有一种工作的冲动
<jyfl987_> bluezd: 你的工作是蛋蛋按摩师？
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157: ^^^^
<bluezd> jyfl987_: ......
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 他那个各种轴是什么意思？
<nyfair> peanut按摩师？
<bluezd> bluezd: 反正用机械键盘都是为了工作，工作狂没办法， cc adam8157
<jyfl987_> 我没自动加入的 nnd
<hamo_Emmm> bluezd: 啧啧...
<adam8157> bluezd: 就是
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157: 啧啧啧啧
<bluezd> hamo_Emmm: 必须的！！！！
<imadper> 我也是工作狂... 我也是用机械键盘的!!!    cc adam8157  bluezd  还是你们懂我!
<adam8157> bluezd: 对啊 键盘是办公用品啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 对啊 键盘是办公用品啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 对啊 键盘是办公用品啊
<hamo_Emmm> adam8157: 办公是打球的代名词吧..
<jyfl987_> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.47.ec8b68&id=16558068776   还是买个这个把
<sevk> jyfl987_,啥网址y 包邮 铂科2815三色发背光游戏有线键盘 机械式手感 送读卡器-tmall.com天猫
<mao> 用dmidecode查看内存信息时，出现Size: No Module Installed
<bluezd> adam8157: imadper 我们都是工作狂。这种感觉只有咱们自己能体会。
<mao> 这个是没安装内存还是内存坏了
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 这不是机械的, 而且搞什么发光啊!!! 花哨的没一个好的
<imadper> bluezd: 恩, 对!
<imadper> jyfl987_: 你要是想买便宜的, 考虑一下alps的轴
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 夜光还是比较好的功能
<jyfl987_> imadper: 有多便宜？
<imadper> jyfl987_: 这里的人, 都只知道cherry的轴, 其实没必要
<imadper> jyfl987_: 200左右可以吗?
<mao> ??
<jyfl987_> imadper: 那怎么行 100我还要考虑下
<jyfl987_> 平时都用30或者是送的键盘
<imadper> ......等下, 给你找, 我知道有便宜的
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 擦.... 你真能凑合
<jyfl987_> imadper: 对了 最好卖家送个主机 送个屏幕 送个读脑仪
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 你看我不需要dotfile repo就知道我是这种人了 我强调的是适应性
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 烂键盘你都能适应...
<jyfl987_> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.22.84353d&id=13538122244  我草 86
<sevk> jyfl987_,啥网址y 【哇噻团】ARON/艾尔伦 A106机械键盘 ALPS简轴 入门首选 包邮-淘宝网
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 我现在这无线键盘 老是掉信号 我都可以忍 这算啥
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 以后叫我忍者神龟
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 龟龟
<jyfl987_> adam8157: ]
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 咱们两个在一块就是 龟蛋了
<jyfl987_> imadper: 东西呢
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 好吧，我还是叛逃了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387054 不知道是被坛子里的谁带坏的，反正就是下了arch的镜像，然后安装到我的移动硬盘里了。按照wiki安装基本系统，总体来说很顺利，只是因为我装在移动硬盘里，在安装的过程中需要修改/etc/mkinitcpio.conf文件，在 …
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<roylez> hamo_Emmm: http://xiki.org/screencasts/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Xiki
<hamo_Emmm> roylez: 这啥？
 * bluezd 这破网络 damn
<hamo_Emmm> bluezd: 估计你们马上就要下班了..
<bluezd> hamo_Emmm: 上次就是，好像是 5 点左右，就提前下班了
<hamo_Emmm> bluezd: 赶紧去跟hoho他们说...然后你们就下班了
<bluezd> hamo_Emmm: 他说的不算吧
<hamo_Emmm> bluezd: hoho可以跟老大们说啊
<hamo_Emmm> bluezd: 不过你们这个下不下班也没啥区别.. cc adam8157
<bluezd> hamo_Emmm: 是的，即使说下班了，我们也仍然继续工作的 cc adam8157
<hamo_Emmm> bluezd: 亲，翻了吧亲...lol
 * bluezd 我都觉得我有点假了
<adam8157> bluezd: 我特么大年三十儿还工作呢!!!!!!  cc hamo_Emmm
<hamo_Emmm> bluezd: 还是你有良知...不想另外一个 cc adam8157
<roylez> adam8157: 膜拜高管
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 你们那有人主用java的么
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 我过年在家写代码 生成音乐玩 额
<admins> 今天晚上有游行
<hamo_Emmm> jyfl987_: 他们有jboss
<admins> 我在北京
<admins> 谁去参加？
<admins> 我等下过去
<tashoutang> 啥遊行
<admins> 反日
<tashoutang> 打小日本
<tashoutang> 哇哈哈
<tashoutang> 咱在台灣
<admins> 那你无法参加了
<tashoutang> 李登輝 那小小日本鬼
<tashoutang> 我沒法參加
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 有 jboss
<adam8157> roylez: sigh
<dwjie> .
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 让他们给我推荐个 java快速入门 10分钟的那种
<adam8157> jyfl987_: ...
<zzc> 111
<adam8157> bluezd: 网貌似好了
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 21分钟也成 你要考虑我只是为了要做android开发了解下java basic
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 我不懂java 别问我...
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，希望别再出问题了
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 让那些懂的推荐
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 不知道谁懂
<imadper> adam8157: 这网...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天喝茶不
<zhpeng> imadper, adam8157 网坏了就可以玩了
<admins> 5：:30游行
<admins> 谁来？
<admins> 在学院路
<MeaCulpa> 中关村游行？
<admins> 靠近
<admins> 但是不在中关村
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，就那破旧的砖房小区里？ 我上次尿急，路边解决都没人看到的
<admins> ，，。。。
<admins> 你来游行吗？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 高级...
<MeaCulpa> 遇到这种事，我们以前大学时候最高兴了，可以把寝室里积累的垃圾直接扔窗外，老师还不会说
<MeaCulpa> admins: 你报销机票我就来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 罗森已经没日资了...否则我们过会儿去溜达
<zhpeng> admins, 游行？
<admins> dui
<admins> 反日游行
<admins> 原来你不在北京。。
<zhpeng> admins, 还不如搞个溢出批量黑一批日本主机来得实在。。。之后shred。。
<admins> 今天北京上空一直有飞机
<admins> 还低空
<zhpeng> admins, 恩
<admins> 来回飞来飞去
<admins> 你也听见了》
<zhpeng> admins, 我看到了。。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: 发现你孤家寡人了
<admins> zhpeng
<admins> 你在哪儿？
<MeaCulpa> shred毛，把route改了来百毒
<admins> MeaCulpa: 你现在还在HP吗？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 咋不说话
<zhpeng> adam8157,我擦
<zhpeng> adam8157, redhat付钱我是来干活儿的，你这闲人
<palomino|working> .......
<adam8157> zhpeng: 我说你孤家寡人了, 和干活儿啥关系
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你才寡人你全家寡人
<zhpeng> adam8157, 继续看python了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 我记得原来牙套儿坐你旁边啊
<zhpeng> adam8157, 怎么了，想她了？
<zhpeng> adam8157, 人家昨天刚走
<adam8157> zhpeng: 没有
<adam8157> zhpeng: 辞职了? 我看你那里自己好孤单 就问问
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。。走在时代前列腺的人，一直是孤单的
<zhpeng> adam8157, 擦
<zhpeng> adam8157, s/腺//
<adam8157> zhpeng: 她是实习还是正式? 辞职?
<adam8157> zhpeng: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<zhpeng> adam8157, 当然是正式
<zhpeng> adam8157, 出国去德国了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 哇, 果然
<adam8157> zhpeng: 他俩是出去上学还是工作
<zhpeng> adam8157, 上学啊
<adam8157> zhpeng: 没劲
<zhpeng> adam8157, 而且德国的大学基本都会延迟毕业。。
 * bluezd 羡慕
<zhpeng> adam8157, 极端严格
<jusss> zhpeng: 你们在讨论谁
<adam8157> zhpeng: 上学没劲 我不想留学
<zhpeng> jusss, 牙套和王简
<adam8157> zhpeng: 他听不懂...
 * bluezd 羡慕
<zhpeng> 希望这回我左边来一个大咪咪
<adam8157> zhpeng: ...
<adam8157> hamo_ppt: 蛤蟆_泡泡糖
<jusss> hamo_ppt: 你在做ppt?
<adam8157> hamo_ppt: 蛤蟆_胖胖团
<zhpeng> adam8157, 开玩笑呢，我是金牛座，又是O型血，不爱大咪咪我的世界观要往哪里搁？
<hamo_ppt> zhpeng: O型血就要爱大咪咪？
<hamo_ppt> jusss: ppt & xls & word eng
<adam8157> hamo_ppt: 蛤蟆_屁屁吐
<zhpeng> hamo_ppt, 必须的
<hamo_ppt> zhpeng: 貌似真是...
<jusss> hamo_ppt: eng是啥
<hamo_ppt> jusss: engineer
<jusss> hamo_ppt: 哇，工程师
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟第一个问题，请多包含 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387060 您好各位，我目前的系统是ubuntu12.04和XP的双系统，在ubuntu下启动后，进入XP的盘，发现文件都只有读和写的权限，没有执行权限，想修改也不行，请问这是为什么？以前我用10.04版本时没有出现过这个问 …
<Guest47854> - -
<jusss> 给xp的文件赋予可执行权限难道就能在ubuntu里跑了。。。
<maplebeats> 能啊
<maplebeats> 为什么不能啊
<bcao> <zhpeng> 希望这回我左边来一个大咪咪
<bcao> zhpeng, 我决定发到你们组列表里面。。要不清我吃饭。。恩
<zhpeng> bcao, 我擦
<bcao> cc adam8157 怎么样？
<jusss> maplebeats: ubuntu能执行exe?
<maplebeats> jusss: 为什么不能
<zhpeng> jusss, 当然能
<admins> 谁在魔都？
<jusss> maplebeats: zhpeng ，这么神奇
<bcao> wine +qq2012.exe ?
<DickServices> zhpeng: 有没有类似于mac那种混合二进制的elf+pe的“包装”方法？
<bcao> 恩。。
<zhpeng> jusss, 比如wine
<maplebeats> mono。。。
<jusss> zhpeng: wine跑不了dnf
<maplebeats> jusss: dnf....
<adam8157> bcao: 我看行
<lolicon> DickServices: 名字 ……
<jusss> maplebeats: 难道wine能跑dnf?
<zhpeng> jusss, dnf。。。这么脑残的GM
<maplebeats> jusss: 为什么要能跑？垃圾游戏
<zhpeng> jusss, 但是我买过套装。。。
<DickServices> jusss: wine可以跑l4d2,steam
<jusss> zhpeng: 你啥职业
<DickServices> lolicon: 带感吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 别的游戏有啥
<Guest47854> webchat  攻略 谁有
<imadper> 渣网!!!  cc Jim 那个啥!
<maplebeats> jusss: 魔兽世界！
<bcao> zhpeng, 自己选把。 苏浙汇还是interal libvirt channel @.@
<ltscn> jusss, 劲舞团！
<jusss> maplebeats: 据说很烧钱，玩不起
<imadper> ofan: 新的arch, 怎么选arch呀?
<jusss> ltscn: 劲舞团，感觉能完成帕金森
<imadper> ofan: 一装就是i686...
<zhpeng> bcao, 我看错你人了！
<zhpeng> bcao, 我一直以为你站在正义的一方！
<ltscn> jusss, 反正空格键是保不住
<bcao> 我一直在利益的一方。。
<imadper> bcao: 高级...
<imadper> adam8157: 今天网不好呀... 没心情工作
<adam8157> bcao: 我搭车
<maplebeats> jusss: 毛啊，免费游戏才烧钱。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: WOW是穷人玩的游戏
<DickServices> maplebeats: TF2是免费的，烧钱么？
<zhpeng> jusss, 我是鬼剑。。。
<zhpeng> jusss, 剑魂。。。
<zhpeng> jusss, 最后玩腻了
<maplebeats> DickServices: 请拿国产免费游戏来说
 * maplebeats 烧钱的定义也有问题
<DickServices> maplebeats: 曾经有个网页游戏，叫打豆豆
<bcao> imadper, 是那个？
<bcao> adam8157, 你们组intern ?
<maplebeats> DickServices: 免费游戏你不花钱，也不烧钱
<maplebeats> DickServices: 问题是要玩得开心
<jusss> bcao: 你的nick好。。。    把b移动到cao后
<DickServices> maplebeats: 我玩过的游戏少，一般都挺开心的，不开心就不玩了，除了买游戏花过钱，从来没有买过道具什么的
<nyfair> 国产mud
<maplebeats> DickServices: 我只能说，呵呵
<bcao> jackarain1, 也可以
<bcao> jusss, 也可以，恩
<bcao> 还家公司我就换个IRC name
<DickServices> maplebeats: 我同学算是初级RMB玩家，也没看见他有多开心
<imadper> adam8157: 我有办法得到一个公司的vpn吗?
<hamo_ppt> imadper: 据说可以申请  　token了
<DickServices> maplebeats: 不过据说国产的渣渣flash网页游戏很赚钱，想不清楚为什么
<hamo_ppt> imadper: 你就公司的token就可以了
<maplebeats> DickServices: 这就是被游戏玩和玩游戏的区别
<hamo_ppt> imadper: 看蛋蛋壕就有
<zhpeng> 我一般玩游戏都是花个400左右就不玩了。。。
<zhpeng> 我的WOW猎人还是63级。。。
<hamo_ppt> test
 * hamo_ppt 我被+q了？
<sevk> hamo_ppt, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<DickServices> > Time
<sevk> DickServices, Time
<DickServices> "7z  簡體中文版網頁的捐贈按鈕，被翻譯網頁的人改成連接向自己的支付寶帳戶了，點了日語跟德語的翻譯來看，沒看到這種禮義廉行為"
<MeaCulpa> 那么威武？
<jusss> 真牛叉
<jusss> 话说有捐赠的吗？
<DickServices> 如果我写了个有点用处的开源软件，我感觉可能自己会不好意思写个捐赠按钮上去
<palomino|working> 好像是俩donate按钮阿
<palomino|working> 一个捐给开发者一个捐给汉化者
<jusss> 汉化者也要捐赠。。。
<cfy> ofan: 你那vpn/ssh不记录用户信息的吧
<jusss> 浏览者有没有捐赠，浏览一次，赠与1元人民币
<palomino|working> 捐给汉化者的是汉字"捐赠"....
<cfy> 有杭州的么?
<DickServices> palomino|working: check this:http://www.developershome.com/7-zip/
<sevk> DickServices ⇪ t: 7-Zip 繁體中文版官方網站
<palomino|working> http://sparanoid.com/lab/7z/
<sevk> palomino|working,啥网址y 7-Zip 官方中文主页
<NoIE> 请问，lol 该怎样翻译？
<cfy> NoIE: 大笑
<palomino|working> 难道不是大笑么
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<NoIE> （笑）、^_^、 LOL、 （保持原样）？
<DickServices> NoIE: Love of Linus
<palomino|working> 你要是没贴那段话 , DickServices
 * hamo_ppt momo palomino|working 
<palomino|working> 我都不知道7z还有个简体中文网页... , DickServices
 * palomino|working momo hamo_ppt 
 * palomino|working bs roylez 
<cfy> Oooops: 代码有点乱..
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<NoIE> cfy: palomino|working: 我决定保持原样。
<roylez> palomino|working: 死马的以德服人呢
 * hamo_ppt 望着破马站在主席的脸上眺望远方...
 * palomino|working patpat hamo_ppt 
<palomino|working> 戾气太重了 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马啥时候跟蛤蟆基上了的？
 * hamo_ppt ...
<palomino|working> 全世界无产阶级联合起来 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 跨越种族的基情啊
<cfy> roylez: 我来杭州了
<tashoutang> 哪裡還有中文的IRC啊?
<cfy> imadper: 大湿,下午好
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/hong-kong-ronghua-double-yellow-white-lotus-seed-paste-moon-cake-740g-163-1-buy-2-boxes-get-birds-nest-large-lu-ronghua-attached-identification-method.html
<tashoutang> 中文的IRC channel?
<roylez> adam8157: 贵死了，香港就138的货色，而且是港币
<cfy> roylez: 主席...
<adam8157> roylez: 快递给我一盒
<palomino|working> 主席~~~~~~~
<roylez> adam8157: 我摸的月饼还没拿到呢
<cfy> roylez: 还发月饼?高级
<hamo_ppt> roylez: 求贵摸的月饼啊
<hamo_ppt> roylez: 帮你干这么多活，你得请我吃月饼！
<roylez> cfy: 我挑了那个渣 ichido 的
<imadper> cfy: 好~
<adam8157> roylez: 快递给我一盒
<roylez> adam8157: 你邮寄给我的奥力奥和脆脆鲨拿来先
<cfy> roylez: ichido是啥?
<cfy> roylez: 两个都不好吃
<hamo_ppt> adam8157: 主席一直说发这个给你！
<hamo_ppt> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac415705
<sevk> hamo_ppt,啥网址y 香蕉君♂弄死他（过来弄~\(^o^)/~过来把我弄~\(^o^)/~）我爸刚弄死他【第三次修复】 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez> cfy: 上海的山寨日本牌子。宜芝多
<adam8157> hamo_ppt: 去死
<cfy> roylez: 日本牌子?!
<hamo_ppt> adam8157: 看来主席已然发给你了...
<cfy> roylez: 今天来杭州看到一个日本烧烤店关门了
<cfy> hamo_ppt: ppt是啥?power point?
<MeaCulpa> 每次这时候会刷出许多取日本名字的台，港店
<adam8157> cfy: 是屁屁吐
<cfy> adam8157: 这是啥东西?这里就没有杭州的?!
<MeaCulpa> Porn Practice Time
<hamo_ppt> MeaCulpa: 缩写帝
<bluezd> adam8157: pp 疼
<cfy> MeaCulpa: nb
<adam8157> bluezd: 你真相了
<DickServices> MeaCulpa: Practice Porn Time
<admins> ca
<admins> 擦终于被我拍到了
<MeaCulpa> DickServices: ? 你这是中文顺序
<admins> 果然又有直升机
<admins> 又有战斗机
<MeaCulpa> admins: è´´dooloo
<admins> zhpeng
<zhpeng> 我的WOW猎人还是63级。。。/
<admins> 你看到的是战斗机》
<admins> 你看到的是战斗机？
<zhpeng> admins, 直升机，我老婆看到的是战斗机
<nyfair> 来玩gw2
<admins> 我两个都看到了
<nyfair> 基战哟
<MeaCulpa> 1...
<maplebeats> 我在dooloo里发个帖子，然后怎么不见了啊
<cfy> imadper: 买了vpn终于敢在公共场所上网了
<void1> cfy: 这里有公共的log，可以被任何人访问到的
<admins> 削除/违反报告私もそう思う511点私はそう思わない3点 日本人お断りなのに日本に店つくるなよ（笑）
<void2> void1: 这样是不是更安全了? :D
<imadper> void2: ..... 有啥不敢的...
<void2> imadper: 各种密码暴露阿.....
<admins> 中国の食べ物は危険なのでタダでもお断り！そもそも中国なんて行きません！
<hamo_ppt> maplebeats: 貌似是被downvote了。。
<imadper> 你这名字真二
<hamo_ppt> maplebeats: 去你的个人页面看
<void2> imadper: 我现在在连锁酒店...
<void2> imadper: 想去吃饭了...但是怕东西被偷怎么办?一定要去寄存么?看上去很麻烦的样子
<bluezd> hamo_ppt: 你们平时能见到 Robin 吗？
<hamo_ppt> bluezd: 见他干嘛？
<void2> imadper: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDUwMjE4OTc2.html cc hamo_ppt roylez adam8157
<sevk> void2,啥网址y Jimmy Kimmel：iPhone5初体验—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<imadper> void2: 放在酒店就行
<void2> imadper: 放房间里?
<adam8157> void2: 昨晚就看到鸡毛的show了
<imadper> 恩
<void2> adam8157: 这个是搞笑的,拿的4s给路人体验..
<void2> adam8157: : 鸡毛...哦....
<adam8157> void2: 就是这个show.... 最后那个大哥还说"我有一个4s, 这个确实好的多..."
<adam8157> void2: 吉米.鸡毛嘛
<void2> adam8157: 哦...
<adam8157> lainme: 你这个木纹高出 Oooops 的审美一大截
<majia321> http://jandan.net/pic/page-1218#comment-1496209
<sevk> majia321,啥网址y 无聊图
<hamo_ppt> roylez: 为啥弄死他那曲子就火了？ cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo_ppt: 我完全不喜欢听
<roylez> hamo_ppt: 带感啊　cc 笨 adam8157
 * adam8157 审美有问题 (扶眼镜
<admins> 国の面积はでかいのに、人间性は小さい国だね、いい加减悟りなさい、自分达の小ささと愚かさに
<roylez> adam8157: 保加利亚妖王也很火，你懂了没？
<hamo_ppt> roylez: 求link
<mugebjgd> 求link求link求link求link求link求link求link
<hamo_ppt> > "蛋蛋
<roylez> hamo_ppt: 你真没看过？
<hamo_ppt> > "蛋蛋 ” * 50
<sevk> hamo_ppt, 不要玩机器人
<hamo_ppt> roylez: 求回顾...
<hamo_ppt> sevk: 额...
<hamo_ppt> sevk: 你居然升级了...
<tashoutang> HELLO
<mugebjgd> hamo_ppt: 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋蛋 蛋è›
<sevk> hamo_ppt, 我没有听说过这样的事情。  ㍨ 
<roylez> hamo_ppt mugebjgd http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac252919
<roylez> hamo_ppt mugebjgd http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac395359
<tashoutang> 能否推薦一些其他的中文IRC CHANNEL?
<hamo_ppt> roylez: 这下你觉得搜索功能有用了吧？
<majia321> #Orz-cn
<mugebjgd> tashoutang: #gaoji-cn
<roylez> hamo_ppt: 一般般
<tashoutang> Thanks!!!:)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/tbDXE.png
<freeayu> 我看了下大部分手机，ram还处在 512时代啊
<maplebeats> 我CPU还处于600MHZ
<void2> maplebeats: 800Mhz路过
<roylez> CPU MHz:               2800.000
<void2> 壕
<maplebeats> roylez: 。。。。
<maplebeats> current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.
<Oooops> 28佳丽，幸好不是38
<void2> Oooops: .
<void2> Oooops: 你的代码
<cfy> Oooops: 啥意思阿...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你用的啥cpu
<palomino|working> 您问哪台。。
<Oooops> 就那句判断，为什么不等于
<palomino|working> 有好几个电脑了
<cfy> Oooops: 怎么就错了...
<Oooops> i!=~j
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 米人
<palomino|working> .....
<Oooops> 明明一样。结果这判断居然过了
<roylez> palomino|working: 最弱的那台
<cfy> Oooops: >>8,一个是直接弄.怎么会一样呢?
<palomino|working> 公司给配的笔记本?
<palomino|working> i5 2450m好像
<hamo_what> palomino|working: 破马壕，啥公司啊？
<cfy> Oooops: 一样?是判断不一样吧? 		/*        if(i!=~j){show_bin(i);print("<-i : j->");show_bin(j);print("\n");return;}*/
<freeayu> 我想知道  512mb ram 够用吗
<Oooops> cfy: ...long呢。4字节，取2个字节
<cfy> Oooops: 还给注视了
<palomino|working> 小公司... , hamo_what
<Oooops> show出来一模一样。为啥。
<cfy> Oooops: 而且啥类型阿ir_data,show函数咋样的?
<Oooops> 你管他的。只看i j
<cfy> Oooops: .
<Oooops> ir_data是long
<cfy> Oooops: 不会是因为给你注视掉的缘故吧
<Oooops> ..
<Oooops> 那是通不过，才注释的
<cfy> Oooops: 通不过,就是说程序判断出来i!=~j是么?
<Oooops> 是啊
<Oooops> 接着显示，一样的啊。
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 米人
<Oooops> <-i j ->
<palomino|working> ....
<cfy> Oooops: 数据一样?还是出来以后,你手动转了下?
<admins> 还有半个小时，北京的朋友有来一起游行的吗？
<Oooops> 转啥。二进制都显示了
<admins> 5：:30在学院路
<hkuieagle> 大家好，问个问题，为什么好多首页在火狐里显示都错位？
<cfy> Oooops: 你show的是j,不是~j阿
<admins> 国美门口儿集合
<Oooops> 自己看嘛。是反码。。。
<cfy> Oooops: 		/*        if(i!=~j){show_bin(i);print("<-i : j->");show_bin(j);print("\n");return;}*/
<cfy> Oooops: 但是你show的不是反的阿,show的是原码阿
 * hamo_what 难道我要第一次用ignore了？
<cfy> hamo_what: igonre谁?
<Oooops> 笨 cfy。自己眼睛判断。何必显示~j
<cfy> Oooops: .....
<cfy> Oooops: 我以为你写晕了...
<Oooops> 就这句是晕了。没道理。lol
<cfy> Oooops: 会不会是烧错了文件?
<cfy> Oooops: 要不就是编译器出错了,看下汇编代码?
<Oooops> 敲你脑袋
<cfy> Oooops: .
<Oooops> 没汇编看
<cfy> Oooops: 让我看看你的show_bin函数
<Oooops> 编译器还能出错啊
<cfy> Oooops: 怎么没汇编,产生汇编看阿.
<cfy> Oooops: 会阿
<Oooops> 那不重要啊。同一个函数，喂啥，结果一样
<cfy> Oooops: .
<cfy> Oooops: 给我看看嘛
<Oooops> 蛋疼才看汇编啊。
<cfy> Oooops: 看看show_bin函数
<imadper> 游行啥? 还我苍老师?
<cfy> imadper: 大湿在不
<cfy> imadper: unsigned char i;char j;/* some code */;如果j大于127,i=j,i的值确定么?标准里
<Momo__> ...
<mugebjgd> imadper: 这点出息
<mugebjgd> imadper: 小泽 龙则 就不要了?
<Momo__> 你们有QQ群没
<Momo__> 球群号
<maplebeats> Momo__: 你觉得可能有么。。。
<imadper> cfy: 要看char怎么实现的吧... 等我想想.
<Momo__> 可能会有的啊～
<mugebjgd> Momo__: qq群聊着不爽 不能骂共党
<cfy> imadper: 就说标准
<imadper> cfy: 我记得是, char 是不是unsigned是不确定的. 因为标准只规定了char要能存下所有对应的ascii码
<roylez> hamo_what: 上海要拉防空警报
<cfy> imadper: 不是阿,一个u8的存到i8的.如果u8的值是大于127的,存到一个i8变量里,那个i8里的值是多少,标准里怎么说?
<cfy> roylez: why?
<imadper> cfy: 不知道, 去查标准吧... 有一章讲这种赋值的, 各种提升规则啥的
<hamo_what> roylez: 918嘛...每年都搞啊
<cfy> imadper: 我就懒得翻...就来问大师了
<roylez> cfy: 魔都人吃多撑的
<jyfl987_> imadper: char就是signed
<cfy> imadper: 额,忘记问 adam8157 了...先吃饭...回来问..
<jyfl987_> imadper: 你要unsigned自己加
<cfy> jyfl987_: 大湿,乃知道么?
<adam8157> cfy: huh?
<jyfl987_> cfy: 知道啥
<cfy> adam8157: u8 a=一个大于127的数;i8 b;b=a.b的值确定么?标准怎么说?
<cfy> cc jyfl987_
<imadper> jyfl987_: 标准这么说的?
<jyfl987_> cfy: 啊 你说提升啊 这要查标准啊
<jyfl987_> imadper: 你把标准找出来
<imadper> jyfl987_: 在学校宿舍呢
<jyfl987_> cfy: 但是 小端机器提升往往偷懒 直接扩展寄存器
<cfy> jyfl987_: 我就想知道标准.
<cfy> jyfl987_: 不管实现
<jyfl987_> cfy: 正数就是正数 负数就1填充
<cfy> jyfl987_: 啥?
<cfy> adam8157: 大湿
<jyfl987_> cfy: 我对标准不熟悉 谁没事去看标准
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还睡觉呢
<cfy> jyfl987_: C程序员 cc adam8157 imadper
<jyfl987_> cfy: 你看看那些在乎标准的人 比如 imadper  现在混成啥样了
<panda-z> arm的char默认是unsigned
<imadper> cfy: 我不是程序员. 我只是一个自动化的傻逼
<cfy> jyfl987_: 不知道算了,我只是偷个懒,想问个懂的
<cfy> jyfl987_: 翻翻不是累死了...
<adam8157> cfy: 你试试就知道了...
<jyfl987_> cfy: 你这2货 标准就在那 查下不就知道了
<cfy> adam8157: 不能试阿.都不一样的机器.
<cfy> jyfl987_: .
 * cfy 吃饭先...
<jyfl987_> cfy: 既然是标准 不同机器表现应该是一样的 否则你了解有啥意义
<mugebjgd> http://luo.bo/30879/?bsh_bid=132504861
<sevk> mugebjgd,啥网址y 人民政协报主编：欣闻美大使遇难，望对美袭击席卷全球 - 萝卜网
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • zend framework 2, 好难啊…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387070 zf1自学入门不久，自我感觉还良好！！ 最近zf2正式版出来了，完全重写了zf1的代码! 研究了一上午，一点头绪都木有，很细心的照着文档看啊，但还是老出问题！阴文不好，效率就是低…… 论坛用zf2 …
<roylez> hamo_what: 黑毛
<roylez> hamo_what: 这个锁匠的看过没？　http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDQzODgzODgw.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 搞笑视频----恶搞5—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<\rs> ofan: 推薦c++ unit test framework
<\rs> s/st/sting/
<mugebjgd> http://photocdn.sohu.com/20120914/Img353141206.jpg
<hamo_what> roylez: ...
<mugebjgd> 谁要买iphone来着?
<hamo_what> roylez: 尼玛...太俗了...
<ofan> \rs: 額 做過unit test
<ofan> \rs: 額 沒做過unit test
<ofan> \rs: boost有test，qt也有相關模塊貌似
<roylez> hamo_what: 再过５分钟我开路了
<mugebjgd> pityonline: piggybox http://photocdn.sohu.com/20120914/Img353141206.jpg
<hamo_what> roylez: 这么早...
<ofan> mugebjgd: 喔槽 mac太垃圾了
<\rs> ofan: 不要這麼重量級，只是自己實現個stl
<hamo_what> ofan: ...
<ofan> \rs: hmm 那我還真不知道了
<ofan> \rs: 自己單獨寫test不行麼
<\rs> ofan: 不知道規範
<mugebjgd> ofan: 买个iphone20 你我对打
<ofan> mugebjgd: mac接外接顯示器，全屏模式下 第二個顯示器顯示灰背景
<ofan> mugebjgd: 還不能改
<mugebjgd> ofan: 资嗡, 资嗡 I am your father
<mugebjgd> ofan: 谁让你买垃圾mac了
<ofan> \rs: 沒什麼格式吧，測試的文件里用assert,儘量覆蓋所有代碼
<ofan> mugebjgd: 太垃圾了，我第二塊屏幕等於廢了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 赶快卖了吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 换台台式机
<ofan> nnd
<mugebjgd> ofan: 送你个美女 消消气 http://photocdn.sohu.com/20120914/Img353145044.jpg
<ofan> mugebjgd: 只有臉
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有脸就够了
<ofan> 我想一個屏幕看網頁，一個用terminal都不行
<piggybox> ofan: 是不是只能在你的mac上全屏？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不行 除非你换pc机器
<ofan> piggybox: 不是
<mugebjgd> ofan: 上win吧
<ofan> piggybox: 是你當前程序全屏后，另一個屏幕就成爲當前程序的擴展，被同一個程序佔用，別的程序不能全屏到第二個屏幕
<ofan> 沒見過這麼2的設計
<mugebjgd> ofan: win爱你
<mugebjgd> ofan: 来win吧
<Router2> ofan 用Linux上awesome吧
<piggybox> ofan: 你用的是mountain lion还是lion?
<ofan> piggybox: mountain lino
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 还有2种狮子?
<ofan> Router2: 恩 我上網本上用的awesome
 * maplebeats Awesome好
<ofan> Router2: awesome對多屏幕支持很好
<ofan> mac多屏幕真做垃圾了
<Router2> ofan 我现在就是台式接双屏，一横一竖，用着很爽，awesome的确很awesome
<mugebjgd> ofan: mac不适合你这样的用户
<mugebjgd> ofan: mac就是满足弱智脑残的需求的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 买个mac给你未来女友倒是现实 你自己用mac就是自降身份
<ofan> 但是多屏幕切換又很好用
<ofan> 其他都很好
<bluezd> adam8157 /dcc send ~/Downloads/256colors2.pl
<MeaCulpa> roylez: aix的PID真壮观
<piggybox> ofan: 我从来没用过外置屏幕，不过搜了一下full screen的设计确实是个bug。一种work around是用BetterSnapTool模拟全屏但不切换到全屏模式
<MeaCulpa> awesome现在rc.lua升级还疯狂么..
<jyfl987_> ofan: 我准备买个华硕那个TF
<ofan> piggybox: 我想的是用個軟件設置某些程序爲顯示再所有虛擬屏幕上
<ofan> jyfl987_: transformer?
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 垃圾
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 分辨率落后了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 抽hon啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啥
<ofan> 現在全屏一個程序，第二個屏幕就是廢的
<mugebjgd> ofan: heroes of Newerth
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你真不知道假不知道
<mugebjgd> ofan: 跨平台的dota
<mugebjgd> ofan: 联网抽的
<fzfh> ofan: 别全屏不就好了
<chg> 问个问题:我使用Xmanager远程连接到linux之后，结果键盘上很多按键就不能用了，怎么办？
<ofan> fzfh: 不全屏不爽
<fzfh> ofan: 窗口模式最大化，可全屏区别不大
<ofan> fzfh: 但是上下有黑邊
<mugebjgd> chg: xorg --query?
<ofan> fzfh: 而且你切換desktop,其他屏幕也跟着切換
<ofan> 兩塊屏幕同步的
<jyfl987_> ofan: 恩
<fzfh> ofan: 就算是windows。如果在主屏幕，如果程序独占式全屏，副屏幕确实也可以显示，但是鼠标一样不能自由移动
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 没钱买ipad
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 买ipad要开发还要买个mba 操
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 谁让买脑惨的ipad的了
<ofan> fzfh: 哦？
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 等新的kindle fire hd
<ofan> fzfh: windows沒有多個虛擬桌面
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 那买什么？ 我其实是喜欢tf带的那个键盘
<fzfh> ofan: 可以的
<ofan> mac是有多個虛擬桌面可以切換
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 那个键盘可以后配的
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 很多平板都可以的
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: kindle 7寸的 你才脑残
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: kindle 8.9寸
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 可以配个p 找不到刚好适配的 都是那种软软的 垃圾键盘
<fzfh> ofan: microsoft的工具包里面有个多虚拟屏的独立程序，随便你虚拟多少个都行
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: rapoo的新蓝牙键盘
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 300块
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 相当牛逼
<ofan> fzfh: 默認不支持
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 我早看过了
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 我他妈要的是可以卡在一起的 不是分离的
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 你根本不懂
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 三星有卡在一起的
<fzfh> ofan: SysinternalsSuite
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 那就买老旧的asus吧
<ofan> fzfh: mac的最大化也不是最大化
<fzfh> ofan: 没试过，玩过黑苹果，不过不是很爽快，就没用了
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 三星哪款？
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 三星所有的都可以另配键盘卡槽
<fzfh> ofan: 还是win＋putty来的爽快。工作游戏两不误。还能偷偷聊天
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 屏幕卡在键盘上 和上网本一样
<fzfh> ^_^
<mugebjgd> fzfh: 错
<mugebjgd> fzfh: win + xming
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 不是卡朝  是键盘刚好卡住平板 还可以合起来的 你分别拿键盘和平板很2
<mugebjgd> fzfh: 那才叫爽快
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 那只有asus有
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: ipad也有
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 你喜欢就好
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: tf的分辨率怎么了？
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 低
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 老产品了 现在都hd了
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 有多低？
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 现在1280x800是入门级别
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: tf
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 是这个分辨率啊
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: tf有这分辨率?
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 你还要多高？
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 多少钱?
<jyfl987_> 分辨率：1280×800   mugebjgd
<jyfl987_> tf300
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 多大的屏幕?
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 10
<fzfh> mugebjgd: xming尝试过，不太适合的方式，不太霜。so
<nyfair> 囧，原来今天能注册avfun
<fzfh> jyfl987_: ipad的分辨率不是2048x1536吗？
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 现在7寸的标准分辨率是 1280x800
<jyfl987_> fzfh: 电池康不住 要那么大有毛用
<mugebjgd> fzfh: 怎么不合适了 全x界面 比putty强多了
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 对我 1280足够了
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 那就买tf吧
<fzfh> jyfl987_: 还行啊，牛排的续航还可以。充一次正常使用10小时左右
<jyfl987_> fzfh: 哪个？
<fzfh> mugebjgd: 不喜欢X界面。不太好
<fzfh> jyfl987_: the new ipad
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 就是tf201和ipad差不多价格了 额
<mugebjgd> fzfh: 所以你还是win党
<jyfl987_> fzfh: 好吧
<fzfh> jyfl987_: 32GB港版，3500左右
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 我擦 有钱人
<fzfh> mugebjgd: 如果要用X的话，个人感觉，no machine nx是最快的
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 我就说太贵了
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 你说三星那个键盘是怎样的
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 所以说你有钱啊
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 看amazon的图片
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 有个毛钱 有钱还说贵？
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 我没买 我的平板都不开
<mugebjgd> fzfh: nx问题多
<mugebjgd> fzfh: 还有刷新问题
<mugebjgd> fzfh: 公司用了2年了
<mugebjgd> fzfh: win的机器最爽就是xming过去
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 我操 我发现宏碁的板子才1k不到 配置除了处理器 其他都跟tf201一样
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 反正我是准备入个kindle fire hd 8,9寸的那个 分辨率够高 再买个rapoo的键盘
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 那个qq 安装不了 deb无法打开 都下载2个版本了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387072 longene那个 2012 beta 3 2012 beta2 都下载了 双击安装都显示内部错误 命令行安装 显示 (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 224035 个文件和目录。) 正在解压缩 wine-qq2012-longeneteam (从 WineQQ2 …
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 你是看视频把 我看文字 要分辨率那么搞做啥？
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 趋势
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 更细腻
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 我已经买了三星的平板了 很少用
<piggybox> jyfl987_: 其实文字更明显，视频到无所谓
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 扯淡 你看视频才细腻  我要写代码 那就超级小了
<piggybox> jyfl987_: 呃，平板用来写代码？
<jyfl987_> piggybox: 现在这个性能足够了
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 你用平板写代码 那你够傻逼的
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 纯傻逼
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 还不如买个上网本呢
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 好吧 我傻逼
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 你这狗比
<Router2> mugebjgd 平板可以外接键盘啊
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 平板是给有闲钱的人娱乐视频 为了携带方便的
<mugebjgd> jyfl987_: 用来码字很蛋疼
<imadper> jyfl987_: 在平板上写代码? 工具好用吗?
<mugebjgd> Router2: 上网本自带键盘
<imadper> jyfl987_: 开发工具. valgrind啥的都有吗?
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 谁说的 kickstarter上那个ipad键盘项目  他的一个应用场景就是用ipad+键盘 来办公
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 他们办公是写文档 我写代码 一样的
<jyfl987_> mugebjgd: 上网本 不触摸
<imadper> jyfl987_: 他们不用等编译...
<jyfl987_> imadper: android是linux啊 大佬
<jyfl987_> imadper: 我又不是写cpp的 我写py 就算偶尔用到的c项目 都是小引擎 大数据的那种
<imadper> jyfl987_: 但是arch不一样, 不是所有的都可以跨arch的
<imadper> jyfl987_: 哦, py那应该没关系
<jyfl987_> imadper: 刚好我用到的那几个c项目 都是ansi c
<imadper> jyfl987_: 跑emacs卡不卡? 等你买了帮我试试看, 不卡我也弄一个玩
<jyfl987_> imadper: lua 我亲自编译过 在我的mips平板上
<imadper> jyfl987_: s/亲自//
<binker> 哇
<jyfl987_> imadper: 还有nginx redis 都是ansi c
<imadper> jyfl987_: 恩, 这两个我知道... lua不了解... 不知道是不是ansic
<binker> 用平板跑emacs
<jyfl987_> imadper: 确实是亲自的 lua需要修改一个硬件floating的
<binker> ？
<imadper> jyfl987_: 你说你编译过, 我就知道是你本人编译了...
<binker> 自己编译Openwebos
<jyfl987_> imadper: 但是现在都是arm hf了 所以新机器没问题
<binker> 没成功
<imadper> binker: 必须不成功...
<binker> 提示错误
<jyfl987_> imadper: 然后forth是直接编译过 无任何问题
<imadper> jyfl987_: arm下?
<jyfl987_> imadper: mips
<imadper> jyfl987_: forth这东西对mips支持的本来就很好吧...
<jyfl987_> 我用的是更奇葩的平板 mips的平板
<imadper> jyfl987_: 好多服务器都是mips
<binker> imadper: 你诅咒我阿？？？
<jyfl987_> imadper: 这跟forth有啥关系？
<binker> 用arm的好了
<imadper> binker: 不是, 是肯定会失败
<imadper> jyfl987_: 你是说编译forth本身?
<binker> 你干嘛这样说是肯定失败阿
<jyfl987_> imadper: 我觉得可以买个10存的1k左右的那种板子 然后着个好的键盘就可以了
<jyfl987_> imadper: 恩
<binker> 那别人怎么编译成功了呢
<imadper> binker: 因为port到硬件的部分还没玩成
<binker> 我的编译环境也是一样的
<jyfl987_> 而且我的mips是君正出的 还不是主流的
<imadper> jyfl987_: 君正那个呀... 那个mips的结构是买的吧?
<binker> 编译到一半了
<jyfl987_> imadper: 我就是为了去体验下
<jyfl987_> imadper: 不过现在android已经把mips正是加入支持了
<imadper> jyfl987_: 性能会好过mips?
<vmlinz> mips和arm一样，都授权core，没有问题
<jyfl987_> sdk列表里已经有了
<imadper> jyfl987_: 好过arm?
<jyfl987_> imadper: mips寄存器多 就forth解释器来说 用mips更容易加速
<binker> arm现在也开始用来做服务器了
<imadper> jyfl987_: 恩, 有没有办法把我的系统, 从32位升级成64位?
<jyfl987_> imadper: 哪个系统？
<binker> 跑ubuntu的
<imadper> jyfl987_: 我现在没办法重装, 但是又想用64位.. linux, 笔记本上
<binker> 升级什么，
<jyfl987_> imadper: 怎么没办法重装？
<binker> 重装就得了
<imadper> binker: 64位快
<vmlinz> 平板上跑emacs没有问题的，今天看了一个人用ssh连接到android上用emacs。。。
<jyfl987_> imadper: 有root么?
<imadper> jyfl987_: 有呀... 我的笔记本...
<binker> 我的就是64位
<ofan> http://staff.ustc.edu.cn/~fanglu/
<binker> 呵呵
<jyfl987_> imadper: 那你用kexec 到64bit内核就是了
<vmlinz> 不过它的android系统下有一个chroot的fedora
<ofan> sevk:
<imadper> jyfl987_: 然后自己安装64位的glibc?
<binker> 用adb连接到安卓的
<jyfl987_> imadper: 然后chroot
<ofan> jyfl987_: 還不如直接裝linux
<jyfl987_> imadper: 不是 自己用虚拟机装个64bit发行版
<imadper> jyfl987_: 不用, 直接用64位编译器编译内核, 然后装上去就是64位的内核了
<sevk> ofan, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍩ 
<jyfl987_> imadper: 用qemu指定分区的那种
<vmlinz> 关键直接的linux对平板支持没有android好。。。
<imadper> jyfl987_: .... 那样效率不会比我现在这样直接跑32位高吧?
<jyfl987_> imadper: 你那些lib恐怕都不行 还要重新编译制定multi lib
<imadper> jyfl987_: 恩, 或者用二进制版本的multiarch lib
<jyfl987_> imadper: 看跑什么了
<vmlinz> 或许open webos要好点，android都不用标准linux的组件，太麻烦了
<jyfl987_> imadper: io到ram 也许会快 io到硬盘 额  如果是写为主的 反而写得多
<imadper> vmlinz: 现在open webos 招人呢, 你们有兴趣吗?   cc jyfl987_
<ofan> 還是linux多顯示器支持好
<ofan> mac太垃圾
<vmlinz> 我现在在参考firefox os，等open webos出来练习下open webos on android
<jyfl987_> imadper: 这跟我有啥关系
<ofan> vmlinz: 沒意思
<ofan> 還是安心用android
<imadper> vmlinz: firefox os本来我期待的... 不过考虑到他和tcl合作开发...
<vmlinz> open webos和android一样的，都是一个平台抽象层
<ofan> 一般人折騰不來
<vmlinz> 主要android得到硬件厂商的支持了
<ofan> 缺太多組件
<vmlinz> 那些binary库都是针对android的框架定制的。。。
<jyfl987_> andriod除了用java 其他都不2
<jyfl987_> 明明他又不是java平台
<ofan> 用java也沒什麼
<ofan> 4.1速度很快
<jyfl987_> 不如直接把他自己的dalvid vm的工具做得好点
<vmlinz> webos架构简单，可以构建到android硬件上
<ofan> 內存佔用也很不錯
<jyfl987_> 让别人随便用什么工具好了
<vmlinz> 我也觉得android没有什么问题，只是它的结构越来越复杂了。。。
<vmlinz> open webos的结构要简单的多
<jyfl987_> gcc 连fpga上的openrisc架构都有porting 如果dalvik vm搞得好一点 大家就可以用c了
<ofan> android基于vm
<ofan> jyfl987_: 不安全
<jyfl987_> ofan: 我说的是 c over dalvik vm
<ofan> jyfl987_: 那跟用java有啥区别
<vmlinz> jyfl987_: 这样代码的route太长了。。。
<piggybox> 用c还需要用vm? 直接跑
<piggybox> 不是有NDK嘛
<ofan> 支持jvm的语言也不少了
<pityonline> 第一次用 mutt，结果下载了几千封邮件都显示未读，能全部标记已读吗？
<vmlinz> 而且java的jni给了足够的空间
<stardiviner> piggybox: T all ; r
<ofan> 不推荐用jni
<vmlinz> 做native开发没有什么问题，android的框架也慢慢暴露相关接口到ndk了
<ofan> native code is unsafe
<stardiviner> piggybox: 不是r, 应该是N, 我是自定义了r
<piggybox> stardiviner:  ?
<stardiviner> piggybox: 全部标记已读啊
<stardiviner> piggybox: 你用mutt都不知道T? 不知到; ?
<jyfl987_> ofan: 有区别 java vm有特殊语言特性支持 这个搓
<piggybox> stardiviner:  你该对pittyonline说吧
<adam8157> pityonline: 可以
<ofan> jyfl987_: 啥特性
<pityonline> adam8157: how？
<stardiviner> piggybox: sorry, 名字太像了
<jyfl987_> vmlinz 没啥 现在大家还在android上用java实现个lua 然后用lua来写逻辑呢
<adam8157> pityonline: 你跟web端全部已读 或者
<pityonline> stardiviner: 第一次用啊
<adam8157> pityonline: macro index \cr "<tag-pattern>.\n<tag-prefix><clear-flag>N<untag-pattern>.\n" "Mark all messages as read"
<pityonline> adam8157: web 本来已经都是已经读了
<stardiviner> piggybox: 我这里全部截断的, 只有10个字符显示
<jyfl987_> ofan: 比如java的类家载 他的vm就直接支持 但是这个是语言特性 如果是c根本用不到
<adam8157> pityonline: 那你更新一次估计就变已读了
<jyfl987_> ofan: 还有数据类型也是倾向于加速java的
<adam8157> pityonline: 或者 你是pop3?
<pityonline> adam8157: 是 pop3
<ofan> jyfl987_: 那就不用
<adam8157> pityonline: imap的有标记, 状态是同步的
<adam8157> 一致的
<pityonline> adam8157: 那还是不用 pop3 了
<ofan> jyfl987_: vm 层不区分语言
<adam8157> pityonline: 我这个绑定可以全部标记为已读
<ofan> 没有oo
<stardiviner> adaam: C-r 默认是已读全部thread的邮件的
<pityonline> adam8157: pop3 好像是还是明文密码
<pityonline> adam8157: 直接写在配置文件里的
<stardiviner> adaam: 该死, 又是名字很像的
<adam8157> pityonline: 写的时候都是明文
<ofan> bytecode就是简单指令
<adam8157> pityonline: 传输验证的时候不是
<ofan> mutt挫
<jyfl987_> ofan: jvm是区别的
<stardiviner> ofan: 没有什么邮件客户端可以比得上mutt了, 虽然mutt有时候很挫
<pityonline> adam8157: 哦，pop3 也可以不把明文密码写在配置文件里，而是写在另一个文件里
<jyfl987_> ofan: jvm不是通用vm 而是domain specific vm
<ofan> stardiviner: 块玩笑
<stardiviner> ofan: 我笨了
<ofan> gmail web比mutt强多了
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 我倒是想用下 microcai 说的gmail的二次密码 现在我用那些工具 密码到处都有 很不安全
<jyfl987_> .cl
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> jyfl987_: 用keyring
<ofan> 统一管理
<pityonline> stardiviner: 按 T 不能全部标记已读啊
<stardiviner> pityonline: T all ; N
<pityonline> ofan: Gmail web 确实很强，Gmail 是我用过最好的邮箱了
<whatsyourname> 大家好
<jyfl987_> ofan: 我情愿用那个二次密码
<jyfl987_> key也到处有 有点不安全
<sevk> whatsyourname, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<ofan> jyfl987_: 早就用上了
<stardiviner> pityonline: 用过最好的不代表好, 只是见过的里面最好的, 合心意的那才叫好
<whatsyourname> sevk是bot吗？
<ofan> 还是要用keyring
<ofan> 密码太多
<pityonline> stardiviner: 你这个 T all ; N 在哪里输入？
<ofan> 自己搞个keyring daemon
<stardiviner> pityonline: 算了, 不和你说了, 这么简单的按键都不会
<pityonline> stardiviner: thx anyway
<stardiviner> pityonline: 绝对比 adam8157 的简单的多啊, 虽然用的都是一样的函数
<pityonline> adam8157: mutt 能只下载某只个 labels 里的邮件吗？上万封我都下载过来没用啊
<pityonline> stardiviner: 我还不懂
<stardiviner> pityonline: mailbox
<jyfl987_> 有个问题 现在依赖的是机器的计算不行 如果有帮人默默收集你的加密后内容 过个20年再用当时的机器来解密  额
<pityonline> stardiviner: 不懂
<stardiviner> pityonline: 你就literal, 字面意义上的按下我上面说的,
<stardiviner> pityonline: 咋会有这么....笨的... 人捏....
<pityonline> stardiviner: 我不知道从哪里下手，你这些提示我不懂
<DickServices> "The song is characterized by its strongly addictive beats and lyrics, and is thus certain to penetrate the foundations of modern philosophy."
<stardiviner> pityonline: 你按下T, mutt会提示你, 在mutt最下面, 输入all, 然后按下;, 再按N, 多简单的事情啊
<stardiviner> pityonline: 不得不说, 你是我至今为止见过最笨的娃了
<pityonline> stardiviner: 你这么说我就明白了
<pityonline> stardiviner: 你原来那么说我还以为是连续输入
<stardiviner> pityonline: 额, 好吧, 我错了,. 是俺表达不够清楚
<jyfl987_> imadper呢
<stardiviner> jyfl987_: sex on bed 去了
<pityonline> stardiviner: 现在所有邮件都是已读了，但原来有个指示如 + F ! 这些都变成 * 了
<jyfl987_> stardiviner: 你这么懂!!!
<jyfl987_> stardiviner: 看来你是imadper的房客
<stardiviner> pityonline: 你切换下mailbox,或者推出再进去就好了, 我忘记怎么untag了
<stardiviner> jyfl987_: 人人都需要滚床单的嘛
<stardiviner> jyfl987_: 这是社会习俗啊
<pityonline> stardiviner: 退出再进就可以了
<adam8157> pityonline: 我用的offlineimap可以
<pityonline> stardiviner: 多谢指导
<pityonline> adam8157: 我看到你配置 offlineimap 了
<adam8157> pityonline: 这个说实话有点折腾, 你一天如果没有50+的收信量(要看的) 和10+的写信量 我建议不要折腾 =,=
<ltscn> 请教一下，有人windows开机关机超慢，是不是有可能磁盘有坏道了？
<pityonline> adam8157: 我也装了 offlineimap，也配置了，今天在网上看到好多，getmail，fetchmail，forcmail，offlineimap 其实 pop3 已经内置了，根本不用再用第三方去收邮件
<mugebjgd> ltscn: windows开机关机就是慢
<adam8157> pityonline: 我以前用内置的imap, 但是太弱
<pityonline> adam8157: 哈哈，玩儿就是学习
<ltscn> mugebjgd, 汗，不是这个意思，这人一直用windows的，自己都觉得超慢
<pityonline> adam8157: 网上说内置的 imap 很弱
<mugebjgd> ltscn: 对啊 windows就是慢
<ofan> pityonline: 內置imap=渣
<mugebjgd> ltscn: 重装就好了
<adam8157> pityonline: 相当弱 大概是04年实现的, 就没大更新过
<pityonline> adam8157: 原来如此
<ofan> pityonline: 關鍵是mutt只能單線程
<ofan> pityonline: 更新時就阻塞
<mugebjgd> tb撸过
<ltscn> mugebjgd, 他就是最近才慢的，我让他去查坏道了
<pityonline> adam8157: 我现在想重新配置，想把已下载的邮件都清空，怎么弄？
<mugebjgd> ltscn: 换系统 上个arch就快了
<adam8157> pityonline: 特性基本都不支持, 一个残废在那里而已
<pityonline> ofan: 内置 pop3 收取邮件时就挺傻的，它一收就啥也干不了了
<pityonline> adam8157: 呃
<ltscn> mugebjgd, 哥们。。。别这样。。
<mugebjgd> ltscn: 事实如此 不然我家为什么3台arch
<stardiviner> ofan: 用maildir之类的就不担心单线程了
<ltscn> mugebjgd, 人家小白。。
<mugebjgd> ltscn: 没有人一开始就是高手 自己学啊
<ltscn> mugebjgd, 说不过你。。。跪了。。。
<ofan> stardiviner: 我郵件nnnnnnn個G
<ofan> 還都下載附件，太浪費了
<ofan> pityonline: 對
<stardiviner> ofan: 那就更加应该getmail之类的了
<ofan> stardiviner: 而且gmail的一個label就是一個maildir,很多郵件是多label的，這樣不就重複下載了
<stardiviner> ofan: 那就filter好了,
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我这里4G
<pityonline> ofan: 能按 Gmail 的 label 下载邮件吗？
<ofan> inbox和all mail是重複的
<stardiviner> ofan: gmail上filter label不是不会重复的么?
<ofan> stardiviner: 還有important mail
<stardiviner> ofan: 那就不下载all mail mailbox好了呀, getmail可以设置的
<ofan> starred 也是重複的
<ofan> stardiviner: 不下載all mail你看什麼？
 * pityonline 吃饭去……
<stardiviner> ofan: 你说重复, 所以下载all mail, 然后下载几个你要下载的label, 那些label用你gamil里的filter, 就不会重复了呀
<mugebjgd> tb完事
<mugebjgd> 你们真累
<ofan> stardiviner: 我要搜索指定label下的郵件呢？
<ofan> 不下載不就搜不到？
<stardiviner> ofan: getmail可以设定mailbox的
<stardiviner> 真纠结, 对你说一些你不知道的特性, 你就完全不知道他们用来干啥的, 我等于对牛弹琴啊
<stardiviner> ofan: 那就getmail和online pop之类的混用啊
<ofan> stardiviner: 比如我一個郵件帖了py，也帖了maillist,不下載maillist,我要在maillist里搜索怎麼辦
<ofan> stardiviner: 你的需求太監單
<stardiviner> ofan: 你们说的, 全部能通过组合的方式实现, 需求复杂, 组合也自然复杂,
<ofan> 組合個毛
<ofan> 收個郵件開100個進程 喔槽
<stardiviner> ofan: mutt + getmail, + procmail, wv之类的, 这写就是组合
<ofan> stardiviner: 我mutt掛了5個郵箱，現在完全不用了
<ofan> stardiviner: 沒用，解決不了我的問題
<ofan> 還是web gmail
<stardiviner> ofan: 不用和我什么关系, 你不用删掉就是了
<ofan> 速度也快
<stardiviner> ofan: 要是你不能上gmail呢?
<stardiviner> ofan: 你上哪儿去用啊?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ncgen: error while loading shared libraries: libnetcdf.so.7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387078 装nco过程中出现的问题是： make all-recursive make[1]: Entering directory `/home/senna/Documents/software/nco-3.1.8' Making all in data make[2]: Entering directory `/home/senna/Documents/software/nco-3.1.8/data' ncgen -o in.nc in.cdl …
<ofan> stardiviner: 喔槽
<ofan> 你不會上別覺得別人也不會上
<stardiviner> ofan: GWF, 断网,之类的, 下载下来那是数据备份
<ofan> stardiviner: offline gmail
<ofan> 雖然 搓了點
<stardiviner> 算了, 算我没道理了,
<stardiviner> ofan: offline能单个邮件作为文件单独操作? offline说简单了就是cache
<ofan> stardiviner: 都21世紀了
<stardiviner> ofan: 你能把offline gmail的cache导入到其他客户端么?
<stardiviner> ofan: 倒也是, 我错了
<ofan> 郵件本身就是multi form
<ofan> 你一個文件存了有意義麼？
<stardiviner> ofan: 你cache这么大, 那种读取才叫慢
<ofan> stardiviner: cacheå¿«...
<ofan> db+cache
<ofan> header存db，body存文件
<stardiviner> 这个倒是快的
<ofan> mutt其實也這麼幹的
<stardiviner> ofan: 你导出来过么?
<ofan> 導出幹嘛
<ofan> 其他客戶端同步也就1分鐘
<ofan> 第一次下載
<ofan> 往後都是incremental
<stardiviner> ofan: 谁说的1分钟? mozilla的那个我同步了2天...pop的,我mutt下载3小时搞定了
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> stardiviner: 我android上同步很快
<stardiviner> ofan: 这就是差距啊
<ofan> stardiviner: 用imap
<ofan> pop會全部下載
<stardiviner> ofan: imap不是pop好不好, 无法下载的
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: pop ? 这年头还用pop 果断imap
<stardiviner> ofan: imap要一个个点开来的啊, 点卡来他才会下载body
<ofan> stardiviner: 所以imap快
<stardiviner> ofan: 所以imap不是真正意义上的备份数据啊
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 备份数据? 机器多了 备份那么多有什么用
<stardiviner> ofan: 所以还是要pop的啊,
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 你太土了
<ofan> stardiviner: 備份數據用google的功能
<ofan> 直接全部導出
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 你备份到自己电脑上就比在gmail上要安心多啊
<ofan> accounts.google.com
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 就像我就不放心数据只放在云端
<binker> 就是
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 机器要是多呢?
<binker> 保存在自己的移动硬盘上面比较好
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 我5个邮箱 本地4G的邮件
<stardiviner> ofan: 对, 就是, 全部到处, 那不是还是要下载? 和pop没啥大差别啊?
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 太蛋疼了 还是放在服务器上
<binker> 云端呢，我保存种子文件
<mugebjgd> binker: 云端
<ofan> stardiviner: 也就你會備份
<binker> 还有配置文件
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 网络接入啊, 设么NFS之类的啊
<ofan> 我們是看郵件
<ofan> 你是當國家機密備份
<mugebjgd> ofan: +1
<stardiviner> ofan: 你不是有important mails label么? 难道不需要备份? 对我而言是自然要备份的, 况且我感觉本地操作会舒服的多
<binker> 自己架设本地的存储阵列就行了
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 你不是看邮件
<ofan> 你移動硬盤踩一腳就噶屁了
<binker> 弄个阵列柜
<ofan> 我們放到gmail，愛誰誰
<mugebjgd> binker: 果然是兲朝的壕
<stardiviner> ofan: 备份是对某个人而言这些东西重要, 你觉得不重要自然无所谓, 我觉得重要就对了啊
<mugebjgd> binker: 电费便宜
<binker> 无语
<mugebjgd> binker: 怪不得大国撅其
<ofan> stardiviner: 我的很重要，所以我放到gmail
<ofan> 懂？
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我觉得你渡假都浪费了。
<stardiviner> ofan: 明白, 所以说争不出个结果
<mugebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 那有什么用
<mugebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 这就是生活
<stardiviner> ofan: 早就说了, 我错了, 就是了
<binker> 重要的东西放在网上都是泄漏的
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 远离网络，到大自然下享受一下，那才是渡假。
<ofan> stardiviner: 你還不如自己搭個mail server
<binker> 就是
<ofan> 最安全
<mugebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 那不行
<binker> 远离网络
<binker> 到山上放牛
<binker> 口渴了，喝山泉
<stardiviner> ofan: 那我还得开server, 多麻烦, 我介于不用搭建server的那种情况
<mugebjgd> binker: 回到家 发现家被强拆了
<stardiviner> binker: 又是你这个娃,
<ofan> binker: 嘖嘖 政府直接把你地全佔了
<binker> 肚子饿了，吃烤木薯
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 当然每个人都有自己的困难。
<stardiviner> binker: 你滚床单回来了?
<binker> 我睡了一觉
<mugebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 我明天就消失 这周在家是有原因的
<binker> 刚醒过来
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我当然知道，
<ofan> stardiviner: 你不介意用fetcmail,procmail,再開個server也沒啥
<piggybox> 搞笑啊，昨天推上大家都纷纷表示ip5令人失望，今天都表示已经订购了。。。
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我想起来了。
<mugebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 明天天鹅堡
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不过你好像休假有几天了。
<mugebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 是啊 我休假多啊
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 开车小心点。
<binker> ip5主要是已经走光了
<mugebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 到28日的
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我吃饭去了。
<mugebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 恩
<stardiviner> ofan: 倒也是, 但是server是对外的, 增加危险性
<binker> 人们已经没什么什么感觉了
<ofan> piggybox: 推上那羣hypocript
<ofan> *hypocrite
<binker> 你们还不去吃饭阿
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 买个iphone 10 我和你决斗用
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 这年头买iphone太土了
<binker> mugebjgd:
<ofan> piggybox: 他們是怕落後
<binker> 在干嘛
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 那买什么? 情趣内衣?
<ofan> piggybox: 一個人買了，圈裏其他人都買
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 是啊，不过下次给我爸再买手机一定要买iphone，上次给他买的android让我不胜其烦
<binker> 我们生产
<ofan> 你要不買，人家就不帶你玩
<dwjie> .
<binker> stardiviner: 你要买么？
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 买华为的android
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 这才是新时尚
<stardiviner> binker: 不告诉你
<binker> 华为的不咋的
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 不买华为的, 中国自己的不放心, 而且也不喜欢android和iphone
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 怕有后门什么的, 还不如用老爷机
<binker> fish47: 你改成AK47好了
<stardiviner> binker: AMF好
 * lainme 丢人了，挂黑板上了
<binker> 呵呵
<dwjie> .
<hamo_aha> lainme: 还能挂黑板上？
<ofan> lainme: 啥意思
<lainme> hamo_aha: 就是给别人讲，结果自己搞不清楚了啊
<lainme> ofan: 自己犯晕了
<ofan> 。。
<hamo_aha> lainme: 你还做TA？
<lainme> hamo_aha: 是啊。不然不能糊口啊
<ofan> lainme: 這個時候你應該說：“同學們都累了吧，我們來休息10分鐘”
<DickServices> lainme: 这种事情应该是常有的吧
<lainme> DickServices: 第一节就这样总是不太好
<DickServices> lainme: 自己人问的还是米国人问的？
<stardiviner> lainme: 你叫雷米? (看着nick胡乱音译过来的, 纯属猜测)
<lainme> stardiviner: 铃音+我
<DickServices> stardiviner: 看起来你还没有听过我的翻译：来呢么
<stardiviner> lainme: 哈, 想不到你喜欢铃音啊.我也喜欢那个动漫
<DickServices> lainme: 是什么课啊？
<stardiviner> DickServices: 额... 这个.. 比较强
<lainme> DickServices: 一个定义写错了。不敢确定什么是对的。微积分
<stardiviner> lainme: 气流动力学?
<lainme> stardiviner: 微积分
<DickServices> lainme: 不是CS的课程的TA？
<lainme> DickServices: 数学
<DickServices> lainme: 你是数学方向还是被迫做了数学的TA？
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 出错了，麻烦版主来看看，围观 root进入提示必须do-release-upgrade http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387079 这个问题怎么解决呢？每次进入系统都只认root用户了，然后root进入提示必须do-release-upgrade ，怎么取消这个升级，不想升级 统计信息: 发表于 由 cfgrpg — 2012-09-14 18:45 …
<lainme> DickServices: 导师是数学系的
<stardiviner> lainme: 额, 微积分? 我数学补考过了, 结果补考完走出教室就记不清答的是什么了, 彻底想不起来了, 那个时候就真的相信, 应试教育是无法培养人才的
<DickServices> lainme: 跟着数学出身的大牛做CS，感觉会很被动的
<lainme> stardiviner: 速成法的后果就是这样。
<lainme> DickServices: CS=computer science？我是流体
<stardiviner> lainme: 是的,
<stardiviner> lainme: 流体力学?
<DickServices> lainme: 额，只做流体？
<stardiviner> lainme: 还是流媒体?
<lainme> stardiviner: DickServices 计算流体力学。空气的
<stardiviner> 这行业简称多了就是会重复啊
<stardiviner> lainme: (计算) ? 怎么个计算法? 比如:
<lainme> stardiviner: 一半的码农。写程序做数值计算
<ofan> DickServices: dick services?
<DickServices> ofan: yes?
<ofan> DickServices: 你丫真改行了？
<stardiviner> lainme: 原来如此, got it
<DickServices> ofan: 什么是改行?
<ofan> DickServices: 你應該問 pickup or delivery?
<stardiviner> DickServices: pussy server
<ofan> DickServices: 別裝了
<DickServices> ofan: pickup or delivery?
<ofan> DickServices: 喔槽 你不是色大象
<DickServices> ofan: 不要轻易认错人哦
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 流涕里穴
<fish47> 大家好哇，请问为毛vim自动提示会删除之间我选过的关键字，我写的是html，谢谢。
<dwjie> 什么问题哦
<ofan> fish47: 用neocomplcache
<stardiviner> ofan: 不建议新手上来就用neocomplcache
<DickServices> mugebjgd: ...
<dwjie> .
<binker> stardiviner: 你建议用什么阿？？
<stardiviner> binker: 默认用<C-x>-- 来补全, 连<C-x>都不熟悉, 想用vim的补全?
<DickServices> "Google 大神：「台灣是中國的一部分」》，太屌了哟，我自己测试，就是用「Taiwan」一句「is  not」翻译成「是」，其它都不会。评论真相了，应该是我朝网民输出价值观。"
<binker> 去翻阅vim的用户手册
<DickServices> stardiviner: 感觉任何不能*自动*补全的ide／编辑器都是反程序员的
<stardiviner> binker: 估计连help都用不好的新手吧, 就像不会用man一样
<ofan> stardiviner: 喔槽 就是新手踩推薦neocomplcache
<stardiviner> DickServices: 自动补全只是一种减少手动的方式, 最终输入还是取决与用户自己.
<stardiviner> ofan: 那他还懂个屁vim啊, 跟IDE没区别. 直接用IDE得了
<DickServices> stardiviner: 有一天ide智能到程序员想到就可以自动生成代码，就胜利了
<fish47> 其实提示都是对的，只是会删掉之前的词。
<fish47> 例如，选中"color:"，再按^O-^X，它会把"color:"删掉，然后提示"rgb(","#"，晕啊。
<stardiviner> ofan: 不对, 我发觉我太vimer了, 不能站在正确的客观角度说话
<ofan> stardiviner: 用ide怎麼了
<stardiviner> fish47: 你按了C-g? C-e? 还是你imap或者macro了什么东西 ? 自己debug, 用verbose
<stardiviner> ofan: 那就不是vim啊
<ofan> stardiviner: 你不幹活，你不懂
<stardiviner> ofan: 你可以不知道IDE是怎么补全的, 但是vim不行
<lainme> 那天IDE能像VIM那样编辑就胜利了。现存的整合VIM的，都不太好
<stardiviner> ofan: 倒也是, 我错了, 今天你怎么老和我作对呀?
<ofan> 沒必要
<ofan> stardiviner: 我是在維護真理
<lainme> 对vim的补全比较纠结，已经不再用任何插件了，免得卡死
<stardiviner> lainme: 都挺好的啊, NERDTree, taglist(tagbar), neocomplcache, minibufer之类的
<stardiviner> lainme: 你的file太大了吧? tags太大还是?
<ofan> lainme: 除非字典>10M，速度都很快
<ofan> 大字典用c做接口就行
<lainme> stardiviner: 都有。我也不知道怎么的，用了插件就卡
<ofan> vim可以load c library
<stardiviner> ofan: 世界上没有真理的, 你说的真理就像个小姑娘, 年轻的时候好看, 老了就是老太婆, 没人要
<stardiviner> lainme: 那就应该debug了, 用vervbose
<ofan> stardiviner: 你胡說八道習慣了，所以覺得沒真理
<stardiviner> lainme: 推荐用vimlint, 和profile
<stardiviner> ofan: 我从来都说的是我觉得对的真理, 和你没区别的
<stardiviner> ofan: 真理在每个人心里都不一样的
<stardiviner> ofan: 你敢说你的就是全世界最对的那个?
<ofan> stardiviner: 我說的是對實際大多數人來說
<stardiviner> ofan: 不知道你有没有那么狂妄
<ofan> stardiviner: 不跟你一樣的唯心主義
<ofan> stardiviner: 狂妄只能用在唯心主義者身上，比如你這樣的
<dwjie`> hi
<sevk> dwjie`, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<stardiviner> ofan: 大多数人? 我最讨厌这种观点, 对大多数人好, 对大多数人有利的就是对的. 屁真理, 不过是利益!
<dwjie`> sevk: hi
<ofan> stardiviner: 你討厭有什麼用
<ofan> stardiviner: 這就是事實
<dwjie`> sevk: 现在用的emacs里的irc 了。
<ofan> stardiviner: 看你對事情都這麼情緒化
<stardiviner> ofan: ofan 倒也是, 那如果我杀了你, 你恨我有什么用, 你爹妈恨我有什么用?
<sevk> dwjie`, 你和你的emacs IRC。  ㍫ 
<stardiviner> ofan: 讨厌就是讨厌, 是个人就有情绪, 你没情绪才不是人
<dwjie`> 还蛮好用的。。
<dwjie`> 哈哈哈哈
<ofan> stardiviner: 所以你只能活在你自己腦子yy的世界里，憤世嫉俗
<ofan> stardiviner: 唯心主義者後期就是目空一切
<wuhen> 组里开始讨论哲学了?呵呵。
<stardiviner> ofan: 这没有不对, 难道非要认同这个世界, 对这个世界, 随波逐流, 那就是对的 ?
<ofan> stardiviner: 不過你並不孤單
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 你杀要ofan 要先出国
<ofan> stardiviner: 很多人都跟你一樣
<ofan> stardiviner: 有些事情不能叫隨波逐流，你每天吃飯也叫隨波逐流？你可以不吃飯，然後等死
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 杀人可以借刀杀人啊, 况且六度理论证明我不需要出国, 不过这只是无限小的概率
<dwjie> 晕 ， 不显示我的客户端呀。。
<DickServices> stardiviner: 签证-出国-买枪-杀ofan-回国-保钓-成为世界上最强的男人
<stardiviner> ofan: 你上面的例子就有点太偏题了啊
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 我看行
<ofan> 或者你用屁股吃飯，以顯示你特殊的世界觀
<stardiviner> DickServices: 直接杀了他的爹妈一样的效果
<DickServices> stardiviner: 额，逻辑上，显然不是一样的
<ofan> stardiviner: 你知道唯心主義者最缺的或者最怕的是什麼麼？
<stardiviner> DickServices: 效果是一样的, 我的目的是效果, 不是目标
<DickServices> ofan: 那个野外生存节目还真由此用直肠来饮食的
<ofan> DickServices: 沒錯，就是邏輯
<DickServices> ofan: 那个野外生存节目还真有次用直肠来饮食的
<stardiviner> ofan: 不要随便就说某个人是什么什么主义, 一个人未必单是某种思想, 你这样定义一个人是不是太简单武断了点?
<ofan> DickServices: ...
<lainme> ofan: 你升级了
<dwjie> .
<stardiviner> ofan: 感觉你现在不是也很情绪? 和我有差别么?
 * DickServices 每晚大家吃饱饭了，频道里就会出现各种思想
<ofan> stardiviner: 當然不是，我有方法的，如果有些特徵是某個主義者都符合的，那麼你具有這種特徵，那麼就能說你是某種主義者
<stardiviner> ofan: 承认吧, 其实你和我差不多的, 只是装作不去理会而已
<ofan> stardiviner: 用你的腦子讓我承認
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 所以我才爱这个频道
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 言论自由
<wuhen> 很好，以后常来。
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 想骂谁骂谁
<stardiviner> ofan: 如果小狗狗用两只脚走罗, 你也是, 那你就符合特征, 难道我可以简单武断的把你定义成小狗狗?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我們還是主張和平解決
<ofan> stardiviner: 當然可以
<stardiviner> ofan: 小狗狗
<ofan> stardiviner: 可惜夠不是兩條腿
<stardiviner> ofan: 么么
 * DickServices 提问，为什么有些女生的私处特别黑呢
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 做多了
<stardiviner> ofan: 可是狗狗就是可以两条腿走路啊
<DickServices> wuhen: ??
<stardiviner> ofan: 狗狗可以呼吸空气, 你也可以, 这也是特征
<dwjie> ...
<stardiviner> ofan: 猪能吃饭, 你也可以
<ofan> stardiviner: 要不說你是純粹的唯心主義，你根本不會邏輯思考
<DickServices> wuhen: why DCC CHAT?
<stardiviner> ofan: 我不会逻辑思考, 上面的难道不是逻辑? 上面说的例子都是从你的逻辑里推到出来的啊
<wuhen> sorry
<wuhen> 点错了，我只是想说男人有些地方也特别黑。
<dwjie> emacs /server irc.xx.net 输错了网址要等很久啊。。
<stardiviner> ofan: 难道要我翻翻log给你看是不是你自己说的?
<dwjie> 怎么能快点取消啊。。
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 你是处男?
<stardiviner> dwjie: C-g
<stardiviner> DickServices: 你是处男?
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 还在探索阶段?
<DickServices> mugebjgd: stardiviner 这个问题叫我如何回答是好呢/
<stardiviner> DickServices: 就是是, 或者不是啊
<dwjie> StarBrilliant, 我试试，
<stardiviner> DickServices: 还用很复杂的想么?
<StarBrilliant> 我？
<StarBrilliant> dwjie: 怎么了？
<ofan> stardiviner: 我說的是特徵
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 你处男无疑
<stardiviner> ofan: 那就是特征啊,
<ofan> stardiviner: 特徵就是你特有的
<dwjie> StarBrilliant, 恩， 果然可以取消， 谢了。。
<stardiviner> ofan: 那你举个例子
<ofan> stardiviner: 某一類特有的叫特徵
<stardiviner> ofan: 举个例子啊
<StarBrilliant> dwjie: 你是说stardiviner吧，不是我吧
<ofan> stardiviner: 而且狗是用4條腿的
<StarBrilliant> dwjie: 看好 starbrilliant != stardiviner
<stardiviner> ofan: 那是前腿和后腿,
<DickServices> mugebjgd: stardiviner 逻辑上不是，但是我也可以证明自己是
<dwjie> 哈哈
<stardiviner> StarBrilliant: 哈哈
<stardiviner> DickServices: 怎么逻辑上不是? 自己弄的后果?
<ofan> stardiviner: 所以你也分前腿後退？
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 那你就是了 做多了就黑了 => 其实是错的
<dwjie> StarBrilliant, 看错了。。
<stardiviner> ofan: 我分上下, 手脚
<ofan> stardiviner: 所以你這種唯心主義者只能yy
<stardiviner> ofan: 让你举出例子, 你又说不出来, 非要将概念上的东西
<DickServices> stardiviner: mugebjgd 有没有办法变白呢
<stardiviner> ofan: 就会说空话
<ofan> stardiviner: 我都舉了那麼多了
<DickServices> stardiviner: mugebjgd 至少变黄呢
<stardiviner> DickServices: 就说, 和女人还没做过, 和自己做过了,
<ofan> stardiviner: 你裝瞎也沒人能讓你睜眼
<dwjie`> 我来了。。
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 黑色素沉积
<dwjie`> 哈哈
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 找白人妹子
<stardiviner> ofan: 哪个例子是说明特征这个概念的啊?
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 反复做都不会黑
<ofan> mugebjgd: 白人不一定就白
<stardiviner> ofan: 要我翻翻log给你看么?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 是 但是基本上都回保持白色
<ofan> stardiviner: 我已經說了，你眼瞎？
<stardiviner> ofan: 你自己瞎呢
<dwjie`> 讨论黑木耳啊。。
<dwjie`> :)
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 反复做都不会黑?
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 找白人 你会天天想舔
<dwjie`> .......
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 很简单, 不要让黑色素沉积就行了
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 你试试看就知道了
<ofan> stardiviner: 嘖嘖 倒也是，瞎子看不見只能yy
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 难
<ofan> stardiviner: 倒不是其實瞎子
<ofan> 歧視
<DickServices> http://www.youtube-mp3.org/ 这个网站在我这里一片白，但是看源码的确有内容，我的chrome坏了？
<sevk> DickServices,啥网址y YouTube to mp3 Converter
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 我早就知道了, 初二就明白了, 看了一大堆的性教育书
<DickServices> mugebjgd: 你是这样想的?
<dwjie> ..
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 是因为血液, 性激素大量涌入那个部位导致的, 最根本的办法是不做,
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 嘿嘿 ^^^
<ofan> DickServices: 能打開
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 白人妹子的能保持白色
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 错了 粉色
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不一定
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 那是她们皮肤的黑色素本来就比我们少. 所以全部皮肤看起来白
<mugebjgd> ofan: 是不一定 但是多数能保持
<ofan> mugebjgd: 很少
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 粉色会变大红色的, 然后变暗红
<ofan> mugebjgd: 都是少數
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 起码是红色
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 不是黑色
<DickServices> mugebjgd: ofan stardiviner 你们这都没有和美国妹子做过的人……
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你看的太少了
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 暗红和黑色相差不远了, 其实只要不是粉红都不好看, 所以只有是粉红和不是粉红的区别
<stardiviner> DickServices: 所以你有了?
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 美国妹子也有华裔
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 也有黑人
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那不能算
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 你要说白人
<mugebjgd> ofan: 美国人只有阴蒂安人是
<stardiviner> DickServices: 你和黑人妹子也做过?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 印度人其實也算白人
<stardiviner> DickServices: 什么样的体验?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 剩下的都是移民
<ofan> mugebjgd: 印度人就黑
<ofan> 從人種上說
<mugebjgd> ofan: 印度有白人
<ofan> 通常說的白人是高加索人
<DickServices> mugebjgd: ofan stardiviner 请只从字面上理解我说的话，不要进行过度的推理，我指的是你们都是纸上谈兵
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 杂交的后代?
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 是的 如果你想得到印度人 很简单 找个非洲黑人 和 欧洲白人 你就有印度人了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不是雜交的
<stardiviner> DickServices: 这不是只能做到这样么, 虽然俺是真正意义上的不是处男, 俺是开过房的娃, 和有老婆的人一个等级
<DickServices> ofan: 找到原因了，是abp的问题
<DickServices> stardiviner: 和同事？
<ofan> DickServices: 和五姑娘
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 恩, 那中国人是什么时代杂交出来的? 清朝前, 元朝前, 再早的朝代, 外族入侵?
<dwjie> 怎么不显示退出和进入的信息啊？
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 中国人本来就不是一个民族
<stardiviner> DickServices: 和别的大学的女娃
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 你醒醒吧  自古就不是一个民族
<DickServices> stardiviner: winner
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 中国都不是一块铁板
<ofan> mugebjgd: 人種有雜交
<dwjie> ...
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 所以啊, 我们这些杂交后代是什么时候开始的? 推算下, 用算法, 美国人用算法测出了大概一万年前一个我们所有人类的共同祖先, 亚当, 但是和夏娃不是同一时期
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 所以啊, 是什么时候开始杂交的呢?
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 你傻吧?
<dwjie_> ..
<DickServices> stardiviner: 黑的？
<ofan> stardiviner: 那算法用腦字想想就直到沒那麼簡單
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 不是一个名族, 所以最开始会像部落那样, 本来是相互隔开的,
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你終於發現了
<stardiviner> ofan: 那算法是按照最大可能性算的了
<ofan> stardiviner: 你連種族和民族都搞不清
<stardiviner> DickServices: 红的, 不是粉红色可惜了呀
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我发现和他说话是在浪费时间
<stardiviner> ofan: 民族和种族在很早的时候是一回事儿
<ofan> stardiviner: 在你yy的世界里是一回事
<stardiviner> ofan: 你Y今天特别爱找我麻烦啊.
<stardiviner> ofan: 我哪里惹你了啊?
<stardiviner> ofan: 虽然平时都是我招惹别人
<ofan> stardiviner: 誰找你麻煩，是你腦子本身一坨漿糊
<mugebjgd> ofan: +1
<stardiviner> ofan: 你这样还叫不找我麻烦?
<gin> hi
<ofan> stardiviner: 你是在跟整個世界作對
<mugebjgd> gin: ho
<stardiviner> ofan: 算了, 我ignore得了
<sevk> gin, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<ofan> 不是別人找你麻煩
<ofan> stardiviner: 掩耳盜鈴lol
<DickServices> stardiviner: 粉红色的有什么效果？
<dwjie> .
<stardiviner> DickServices: 就是很干净的那种, 就像猪肉, 很新鲜的感觉
<DickServices> stardiviner: 猪肉……
<stardiviner> DickServices: 当然啦, 这个例子不好, 但是就是那种类似的
<DickServices> stardiviner: 我的脑子里浮现的是红烧猪肉
<stardiviner> DickServices: 我是打比方嘛, 我类比能力比较差
<stardiviner> DickServices: 可以割下来尝尝,
<stardiviner> 万恶.... ^^
<DickServices> stardiviner: 生肉有什么可以吃的
<stardiviner> DickServices: 虾米, 海里的一种贝类
<dwjie> "/leave" 退出频道。。
<dwjie> nnd 学会了。。
<dwjie> /?
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 之前用联通，今天刚拉的电信，同样是4M为什么感觉更新很慢呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387085 之前用联通，今天刚拉的电信，为什么感觉更新很慢呢，我在官网下QQ网速能达到400KB，可是用软件中心更新东西感觉很慢，不如联通的快，是不是换了 …
<DickServices> stardiviner: 感觉这个频道被我歪楼了一个傍晚
<stardiviner> DickServices: 这是我们几个一起作用的结果
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 实践出真知
<stardiviner> DickServices: 一个人是歪不了楼的, 大家一起歪才行
<mugebjgd> DickServices: 多做就知道了
<DickServices> mugebjgd: 好像你已经结婚了是吧
<dwjie> 无事
<DickServices> yuyichao: MIT!!!
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 多做累死了, 除非你每天休假, 工作的话, 肯定觉得做爱累
<DickServices> stardiviner: mugebjgd 我觉得每次都复制那么多DNA好累啊
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: 结婚了的娃, 上来和我们这些小伙子瞎扯什么呀
<gin> sex...
<ofan> DickServices: 可以結紮
<stardiviner> DickServices: 你就像女的那样, 每月排卵, 都是自动的, 而且无法限制的
<DickServices> ofan: 那不相当于物理阉割了？
<ofan> DickServices: 割掉也就不會了
<DickServices> stardiviner: 所以好无奈啊
<stardiviner> DickServices: 不过性激素会促进生成, 而其他辐射啊之类的, 药物会减少
<DickServices> yuyichao: <-膜拜MIT大牛
<yao_ziyuan> 数码相机的 CF 卡上删除的文件怎么恢复？
<gin> 有谁知道习主席去哪儿了 吗？
<stardiviner> DickServices: 你可以把你的睾丸冷冻起来, 就像人冷冻冬眠模式一样
<gin> 他妈妈喊他回家吃饭
<stardiviner> DickServices: 新城代谢降低, 精子产生也就自然i降低了
<DickServices> gin: 知道也必然不能告诉你啊
<mugebjgd> gin: 主席病了 很病
<stardiviner> gin: 你是他女友?
<mugebjgd> gin: 在米国治疗了
<gin> 是他爹
<stardiviner> 作为主席的女友, 应该站在主席这边啊
<DickServices> 在国内的用户你们不怕被查水表么
<stardiviner> DickServices: 水表?
<dwjie> downloads
<dwjie> iso
<dwjie> scripts
<dwjie> snapshot
<dwjie> vboximage
<gin> 水表？
<dwjie> vboxworkdir
<dwjie> workspace
<sevk> dwjie:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<stardiviner> kk又改名字了, 多蛋疼.
<DickServices> 额，查水表->登门拜访请客喝茶水
<binker> 拉出去
<binker> 砍了
<binker> KK
<gin> 哦
<stardiviner> DickServices: 哦, 我们这里穷的很, 没人愿意来的
 * DickServices 我撤了，你们继续发掘一些新的话题吧，好无聊
<dwjie> ???
<stardiviner> DickServices: 其实俺并不会说党坏, 因为世界上的党一样坏, 所以也就不是坏了, 坏要有好相对比才能体现出来
<binker> stardiviner: 你在那个蓝色星球的哪个角落？
<binker> 表说了哦
<stardiviner> binker: 我用google maps查一下经纬
<binker> 我这里没孤狗地图阿
<binker> 你查了我也看不到呢
<binker> 下班了
<binker> 回去睡觉俄
<binker> 无线路由器坏了一个i
<stardiviner> 俺从来很少说国家坏话, 俺要是觉得一个我们村子里的官坏, 就直接上去和他说, 你要是做对我不利的事, 我就杀了你, 相比于死于我刀下, 把我从他的贪污名单上除去, 明显容易的多, 这是博弈论啊
<binker> 等下回去重新弄
<binker> 明智的做法
<binker> 不过呢
<binker> 你是威胁阿
<binker> 他可以告你跑
<stardiviner> 况且俺觉得只说说大话并不做实际行动简直就是废物, 还是有点实际行动的来的实在
<stardiviner> binker: 他跑了, 还怎么贪啊?
<binker> 告你
<binker> 跑个牛
<stardiviner> binker: 他放过我只是放过了很多人里面的一笔钱, 并不亏多少, 而我只要威胁下, 付出的也不多
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 英雄
<stardiviner> binker: 我自然是要做准备的, 带设电子设备,
<binker> 我敬你一杯
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 特工了
<stardiviner> binker: 不喝酒的,
<gin> 英雄啊~~~
<binker> 你不抽烟也不喝酒
<binker> 你活着图个什么
<binker> 酒是要喝的
<gin> 又臭又硬的人最难搞
<stardiviner> binker: 上次, 我去大医院看医生, 带着手机开着录音, 医生说来我这里不用拿着手机的, 我说我是录音, 录下来作为证据的. 医生就很认真给我看病了, (就算他是个好医生, 也不会介意的, 我是在以防万一)
<stardiviner> binker: 和女朋友的奶就很不错了
<gin> 牛啊
<binker> 那医生被你直接KO了
<binker> 奶牛阿
<stardiviner> binker: 不过医生要是真的够聪明还是一样可以做手脚, 只是在于他有没有胆而已, 毕竟我不懂医学的, 也不懂药的价格, 自己去查反而吃力不讨好
<binker> 你不去为国捐躯就浪费国家栋梁了
<stardiviner> binker: 我就是怕死才装作不怕死,
<stardiviner> binker: 越是怕死的人越会保护自己
<binker> 你已经装到至高的境界了
<binker> 无敌
<stardiviner> binker: 是的, 我觉得最好的方法就是愤怒, 愤怒了就不会那么容易怕死了, 我打架的时候, 打红了眼, 非要打死那个人, 我从中明白的道理, 利用愤怒的情绪来抵消恐惧
<binker> 现在阿，药都是比黄金贵上N倍
<binker> 老兄，暴力倾向
<binker> 十分严重
<Tuccuay> 擦
<Tuccuay> 明天封校
<binker> 尾毛阿？
<Tuccuay> 西安游行，我们就封校。。。
<binker> 哦
<stardiviner> binker: 整个产业链是很难对付的, 对于一家药厂是很容易的. 毕竟树大招风, 弱点也多
<binker> 这样子哦
<binker> 今晚翻墙去逛街哦
<Tuccuay> 。。。。。。。
<Tuccuay> 今晚还能出去。。。
<binker> 今晚出去
<Tuccuay> 今晚出去干嘛。。。
<stardiviner> binker: 去开房间吧
<binker> 明天随便封
<binker> 对吧
<Tuccuay> 。。。。。。
<stardiviner> binker: 把处男早早的奉献了
<binker> 开什么房间
<binker> 晚上四处游荡多好阿
<binker> 夜游神
<binker> 你们试过在屋顶上睡觉么
<binker> 爬在屋顶上睡觉
<stardiviner> binker: 很无聊的, 我高二的时候在网吧通宵前, 和朋友在夜街逛, 超级无聊, 有女朋友的话, 早去开房了
<binker> 有年，过节，戏台唱戏
<stardiviner> binker: 我家里试过, 不过不是屋顶是, 顶楼的阳台
<binker> 我逛累
<stardiviner> binker: 夏天
<binker> 翻墙上戏台的屋顶上睡觉
<binker> 那晚的月亮很圆很亮
<binker> 我在戏台的屋顶上睡
<binker> 我当时很是奇怪一个问题
<stardiviner> binker: 感觉你说的场景怎么很绮晲啊, 像是和女人欢好的前奏
<stardiviner> 啥问题?
<binker> 我当时翻墙的时候经过戏台后面的厕所
<binker> 那种公共厕所
<binker> 就是露天的
<stardiviner> binker: 里面有啊啊的呻吟声?
<binker> 蹲在里面的厕所
<binker> 不是
<stardiviner> binker: 纯属猜测
<mah0ne> -_-||
<binker> 是里面有个男的在里面蹲着
<binker> 还抽烟
<stardiviner> binker: 然后嘞, 不要是鬼故事啊
<binker> 你们猜
<binker> 是怎么回事
<stardiviner> binker: 你老师?
<mah0ne> 鬼故事??
<binker> 真实的
<binker> 我亲眼所见
<stardiviner> mah0ne: 这个频道是讲鬼故事的
<binker> 不是什么鬼故事
<stardiviner> binker: 他没裤子?
<binker> 我还没说完呢
<stardiviner> binker: 你一口气说完呀
<binker> 他一直蹲在里面很久
<stardiviner> 你看了很久? 怎么知道他蹲了很久?
<binker> 后来我又见到一个女的进去
<stardiviner> 果然有啊啊的呻吟声啊
<mah0ne> 同上
<stardiviner> 难道是伪娘!!
<binker> 过了半个小时才出来
<stardiviner> 我猜对了
<mah0ne> 那你也真够无聊的啊   他蹲了那么长 你竟然看了那么长?
<binker> 我当时很奇怪阿
<binker> 那女的怎么在里面那么久阿？？？
<stardiviner> binker: 那你上去问那女的了没?
<stardiviner> binker: 要是我, 果断上去问了
<binker> 我在戏台的屋顶上阿
<binker> 没问
<binker> 我以为那男的可能走了
<binker> 谁知道哦
<binker> 等我从屋顶下来
<stardiviner> 所以, 你怎么也不知道里面究竟发生了什么? 你没事后去检查下厕所, 里面有没有精液或者淫液?
<binker> 他还蹲在里面
<binker> 我真的很纳闷
<stardiviner> binker: 那男的是在蹲着的状态下sex的? 神了呀
<mah0ne> ←_←
<binker> 不知道
<stardiviner> 然后嘞
<binker> 谁知道到底是怎么回事》
<binker> 那女的没吭声
<stardiviner> mah0ne: 你说, 那男的蹲着是怎么做爱的呀?
<binker> 应该是被摸了吧
<stardiviner> binker: 说不定是淫而不语.
<binker> 然后不敢张扬
<mah0ne> →_→
<binker> 因为那里很多人在看戏
<stardiviner> 大半夜的, 那女的怎么会一个人出来上公共厕所? 这个就很可疑
<stardiviner> binker: 原来如此
<binker> 你们看白鹿原了没
<stardiviner> binker: 哦, 那个色情片?
<stardiviner> binker: 正在mldonky里下载
<binker> 那是戏台的公共厕所
<nalan> vvvv
<binker> 里面的有个情节很类似
<stardiviner> binker: 估计是男盗女娼, 狼狈为奸
<binker> 就是人们都在看戏
<stardiviner> binker: 然后里面的女的在厕所被干了?
<binker> 两人到幽暗的柴房
<binker> 我不清楚
<stardiviner> binker: 幽暗的柴房? 情趣场所啊
<binker> 我反正是看见进去了
<stardiviner> binker: 是人进去了, 还是小鸡鸡进去了?
<mah0ne> 在厕所什么的多了   我高中的时候都有   不过不是ml
<binker> 幽暗的柴房是白鹿原的情节哦
<stardiviner> 估计是人, 国产电影是不允许小鸡鸡进黑洞的
<binker> 在厕所就是两个人在里面
<binker> 谁知道在干嘛？
<Yifu> stardiviner, 高中语文课文，有没有个叫白鹿原的？
<stardiviner> binker: 那公共厕所不分男女厕所的么?
<binker> 也不见出声的
<binker> 农村的戏台
<stardiviner> Yifu: 没有, 那是小说好不好
<binker> 你以为是城市里厕所一样阿
<binker> 就是一个茅坑
<Yifu> 是小说，我怎么觉得有印象
<binker> 现在是拍成电影了
<stardiviner> binker: 额... 那就是乡村里, 大家都开放, 所以进去激情下, 当作饭后消遣?
<stardiviner> i
<stardiviner> Yifu: 一个比较出名的小说
<mah0ne> 不可能, 乡村里哪有这么激情
<binker> 不是，是厕所简陋
<binker> 懂么
<Yifu> 有脱衣舞的
<stardiviner> Yifu: 和那种揭露什么什么社会风气之类的小说一样
<binker> 露天的厕所
<stardiviner> mah0ne: 你这就不知道了, 只要是男女, 那就是干菜烈火啊
<binker> 这不知道了
<binker> 当时很奇怪了
<binker> 故多呢
<stardiviner> mah0ne: 看来你还没尝过禁果啊
<binker> 那时候这里也是经常放爱情动作片的
<mah0ne> --_--||
<binker> 露天电影
<stardiviner> binker: 哇哇哇, 这么好..
<binker> 免费的
<mah0ne> 不会吧, 露天的还爱情动作片??
<binker> 从初一放到十五
<binker> 每天晚上放两片
<binker> 电影的
<binker> 用电影机放的
<stardiviner> binker: 我最喜欢看情色片, 场景唯美, 其实是色情片, 色情居多, 再者是三级片, 露点不是全露, 然后是Porn, 很有洁白的艺术感, 然后才是AV, 再是性交片
<binker> 就在戏台
<Yifu> stardiviner, 高中语文人教版选修之中国小说欣赏《白鹿原》
<stardiviner> 其实->其次
<Yifu> 我记得没错
<binker> 知道为什么会放这些片么
<binker> 其实就是要聚众赌博
<binker> 招揽赌客
<binker> 人多了就热闹了
<binker> 赌摊才有人去赌
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 最近我的ubuntu 老是崩溃，要怎样找到原因呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387089 最近我的ubuntu 老是崩溃，要怎样找到原因呢？ 从哪个地方可以看到日志呢？ 同时说一下，主要是屏幕崩溃，鼠标不可以点击，使用ssh 还是可以登陆的，点击ctrl+alt+F1也没有反应 …
<Freebuilder> 从来不看小说的飘过
<stardiviner> Yifu: 肯定是删改版, 不过我倒是看过流星蝴蝶剑在语文的课外阅读里看到, 里面说高老大小时候为了给弟弟们吃猪肉, 让猪肉店的屠夫给夺取了处女, 换来了一块猪肉, 晚上一个人在月光下用力的搽洗下身, 用力到血流的到处都是
<stardiviner> binker: 好想法啊
<stardiviner> Yifu: 古龙的流星蝴蝶剑还是很好看的
<binker> 很多女的也看的很欢
<Yifu> stardiviner, = =！好想法
<binker> 照看不误
<stardiviner> Yifu: 本来我也是不知道古龙的小说的,看了那段, 我才去接触古龙的小说的
<binker> 现在很多小孩做爸爸妈妈了
<eshizhan> hi!请问awk可以筛选中文吗？
<stardiviner> binker: 说明女的其实也是要做爱的, 和男的一样, 只是爱装而已
<Yifu> stardiviner, 我还没看过，小说就看看科幻侦探之类
<binker> 16岁做老爸了
<stardiviner> Yifu: 武侠其实也是不错的, 其实小说都不错, 只是个人爱好不同, 就有所选择
<binker> 嗯
<stardiviner> binker: 你16岁就做了爸爸?
<stardiviner> binker: 好羡慕啊
<binker> no
<stardiviner> binker: 那你说谁啊?
<Yifu> stardiviner, 我应该会喜欢
<binker> 是别的小孩子
<binker> 认识的小孩子阿
<binker> 我们厂里有个女孩
<Freebuilder> stardiviner, 这不是装不装的问题，而是起码的羞耻心。
<eshizhan> 请教大家，怎么让awk识别中文，awk /中文/ {print $1}
<binker> 刚16
<stardiviner> Yifu: 高老大喜欢她的弟弟, 但是她弟弟喜欢别的女人, 高老大最后好像是个受虐狂....
<binker> 结果肚子大了都不知道
<binker> 后来越来越大
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 我想要做爱. 这算是羞耻? 说出自己的需要, 有什么好羞耻的啊?
<binker> 只好回家生孩子去了
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 你做个爱, 难道是像君子那样, 夫人, 今天可否于我那个一下? (哈哈)
<Yifu> stardiviner, 表示觉得羞耻是虚伪在作怪
<dwjie> iii
<Freebuilder> stardiviner, 你老婆要是不同意难道你要强上？
<stardiviner> Yifu: 我想要做爱, 这句话完全和羞耻没关系
<Freebuilder> stardiviner, 不说了。
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 那和羞耻毛关系啊?
<binker> 扯远了
<binker> 跑题了
<Freebuilder> 刚吃完牛排回来，不够过瘾啊。
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 乱扯关系, 然后乱套结论, 没有逻辑啊
<binker> 跑到哪里去吃？
<Yifu> 养牛场
<binker> 半生的牛排么？
<stardiviner> 表示牛排其实不高档的话, 一般都不好吃,
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 养牛场牛粪就有
<binker> 就是
<Freebuilder> 就是养牛场
<binker> 牛排还不如吃牛肉丸子
<binker> 长叶子生菜
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 我喜欢吃牛筋, 煮上很多次,
<binker> 辣椒酱料
<binker> 还有牛肉丸
<stardiviner> binker: 我喜欢吃贡丸子
<Yifu> 经常看贝爷的求生节目，看到小动物什么的就有种冲动 = =
<binker> 打火锅
<binker> 贡丸不好吃
<binker> 味精太多了
<binker> 甜到发腻
<stardiviner> Yifu: 额, 这是好事, 这样以后真的求生的时候, 就不会有过渡期了, 直接上就行了
<mah0ne> Yifu: 你太恶心了
<binker> 吃东西要煮熟才行
<binker> 小动物不能随便吃
<mah0ne> 在天朝是必须的
<Yifu> 看贝尔吃，感觉很棒，心理暗示
<stardiviner> binker: 我喜欢吃甜的和微苦的, 还有薄荷和草莓, 蓝莓等的味道. 不喜欢咸的, 和辣的, 辣的偶尔吃
<binker> 你可知道他做了什么防护措施‘
<binker> 草莓很脏的
<stardiviner> mah0ne: 经常吃虫子... 据说食物里有虫子是很正常的
<binker> 在路边的草莓太脏了
<stardiviner> binker: 我用热水浸泡半小时
<Yifu> 嗯，咬掉头剩下的都可以吃掉，嘎嘣脆
<mah0ne> stardiviner: 这个以前太常见了
<Yifu> 不脏
<stardiviner> mah0ne: 是的,
<Yifu> 我摘过
<Yifu> 温室的，草莓可以直接吃
<stardiviner> 女朋友叫我去滚床单了, 大家拜拜
<mah0ne> Yifu: 你是不是平常生活里看到什么小虫的都直接逮了吃啊
<Yifu> stardiviner,  拜拜
<mah0ne> stardiviner: 生活xin福啊
<Yifu> mah0ne, 不是，虫子没兴趣
<Yifu> mah0ne, 鱼类，蛇，红肉，吃起来都不错
<binker> 女朋友叫你杀狗了
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 蛇肉不错
<mah0ne> 这些东西要煮熟吃,
<binker> 要是有灰尘掉下去就麻烦了
<mah0ne> 还要多煮
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我才發現，我室友用的全是日貨
<binker> 传说
<binker> 不能在家里煮蛇肉
<mah0ne> ofan: 只是用的是日货罢了
<ofan> mah0ne: 關鍵他是黨員
<binker> ofan: 把你室友痛扁一顿
<ofan> 我沒有一件日貨
<mah0ne> ofan: 突然一下子来繁体, 不认得了 ←_←
<ofan> mah0ne: 嗬嗬
<binker> 敏感词语
<binker> 所以繁体
<binker> 很多敏感词了现在
<ofan> 我的都是htc（臺灣貨），dell,apple,thinkpad
<Tuccuay> 表示已经封校。。。。
<mah0ne> 敏感词在天朝太多了
<Yifu> 非常非常非常多
<binker> 没有封口就好
<Yifu> 比这么多还要多
<ofan> 喔槽 mbp硬盤是東芝的。。。
<ofan> 擦
<mah0ne> 封校??
<binker> 封校还好了
<Tuccuay> 因為明天西安有遊行
<Tuccuay> 所以就封校了。。。
<Tuccuay> 而且。。。正好我們這軍訓是第二砲兵的人。。。。
<binker> 为了学生的人身安全着想
<binker> 哇
 * ofan 發現我內心深處一直在抵制日貨
<binker> 二炮哦
<Tuccuay> 結果就是。。。明天一整天二炮的人給我們守門。。。
<binker> 老二
<binker> 就是牛
<Tuccuay> 。。
<lainme> Tuccuay: 哪个学校？
<binker> 以前给我们军训的是武警的
<Tuccuay> #西安工業大學北方信息工程學院
<Yifu> 这么牛
<ofan> Tuccuay: 我小時候住2炮
<binker> ，牛阿
<Yifu> 二炮还干着事么
<ofan> 的家屬區
<Tuccuay> 因為二炮離我們這很近很近。。。一會兒就到
<binker> 呵呵
<ofan> Yifu: 打炮啊
<binker> 你们是未来的栋梁之拆阿
<Tuccuay> 找二炮的人打炮去。。。。
<binker> 游行这些跑腿的苦菜
<binker> 你们就免了
<ofan> mac的多顯示器真糾結
<mah0ne> binker: 是哪儿的人啊, cai=> chai
<binker> 怎么会呢
<binker> 买转接
<binker> 知道是苦差
<ofan> binker: 不是
<binker> 故意打成苦菜
<binker> 呵呵
<ofan> binker: mac下不能利用多屏幕
<binker> 谁说不能呢
<binker> 能阿
<ofan> binker: 不能
<binker> 你用的神马机型？
<binker> 笔记本还是台式的？？
<ofan> binker: 程序全屏后，另一個屏幕就灰滴
<ofan> binker: mbp 2011
<ofan> mountain lion
<binker> 你要同时开两个么？？
<ofan> binker: 我有個外接顯示器
<binker> 这个肯定可以实现的
<ofan> 不能
<binker> 笑话
<ofan> 渣mac
<ofan> binker: 真不能
<binker> 查询一下用户指南
<ofan> binker: google過了
<binker> 我也经常用外界显示器的
<ofan> binker: 程序要全屏
<ofan> 至少要lion系統
<binker> 外界显示器有三种不同的模式
<binker> 镜像
<binker> 扩展
<binker> 演示
<ofan> binker: 那是windows
<binker> 你用的是演示的模式
<mugebjgd> ofan: 抗日 抗你室友啊
<ofan> 別扯windows
<ofan> binker: mac只有鏡像和非鏡像
<ofan> mugebjgd: 抗他幹嘛
<binker> 你用非镜像就的l
<ofan> binker: 我就用非鏡像
<binker> 里面肯定有个选项
<ofan> binker: 你弄個mac試試就直到
<binker> 可以把选中使用那个屏幕的
<ofan> binker: 你會弄我給你$10000
<binker> 你没看见老乔演示么
<binker> 要是不能用多屏木
<binker> 打错了
<mugebjgd> binker: 老乔死了
<binker> 他们怎么演示
<ofan> 真不能用 binker
<ofan> binker: 直接用外接的
<binker> 你想一想他们怎么演示？？
<ofan> binker: 我說的是同時用兩個
<binker> 错了
<ofan> binker: 擦 你這理解能力
<mugebjgd> binker: 演示显然用单个或者镜像就行了
<mugebjgd> binker: 笨
<ofan> binker: 要不我給你拍個照
<binker> 买回来不会用
<binker> 送给我吧
<binker> 呵呵
<ofan> binker: 擦 是不支持
<binker> 我的可以多屏
<ofan> binker: 啥系統
<ofan> mbp?
<binker> ubuntu
<binker> 你可以去问苹果天才
<ofan> linux沒問題
<binker> 苹果用多屏也是没问题的
<ofan> binker: 等我傳照片
<binker> 人家都可以三屏显示呢
<binker> 你再琢磨琢磨
<ofan> binker: 沒用
<ofan> binker: http://i.imgur.com/H11x4.jpg
<binker> 你用的什么接口？
<ofan> binker: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3196329?start=0&tstart=0
<binker> 雷电么？
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> binker: thunderbolt
<ofan> mini displayport轉displayport
<binker> 哦
<binker> 等他们修复吧
<ofan> 夠嗆
<binker> 论坛也有网友遇到
<ofan> 故意這麼搞的
<binker> 呵呵
<ofan> 太渣了
<binker> 你干嘛要把比较的屏幕开着阿
<binker> 我要是用外接显示器
<binker> 就把笔记本电脑的显示器关了
<ofan> binker: 擦
<ofan> binker: 要得就是雙屏幕啊
<binker> 下了
<binker> 回去再聊
<binker> 好困
<cherrot> ...
<Guest41835> - o
<cherrot> roylez_, 戳戳
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你的那个问题还是要你自己解决才行
 * tryit http://imagebin.org/228411
<roylez_> cherrot: 再戳？
 * sevk 3.0.0-24-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 24 15:36:59 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<tryit> http://imagebin.org/228411
<ofan> gebjgd: 得自己寫補丁
<ofan> https://github.com/videlalvaro/gifsockets
<cherrot> roylez_, ... 主席v587 一桶浆糊！
<pityonline> 迅雷离线上好像有人放了蔡琴的全集，好有品味啊
<ofan> pityonline: 誰的
<pityonline> ofan: 我的
<nyfair> 什么格式的？
<ofan> pityonline: 我用別人的，上面全是毛片
<pityonline> nyfair: ape
<pityonline> ofan: 我的这个帐号四五个人用，只见过一个，好像是 3
<nyfair> ofan: 这个时候为什么没有人留下邮箱，求你点拨
<pityonline> ofan: D 极乐宝鉴
<nyfair> ofan: 求冲绳奴隶岛
<ofan> pityonline: 讓我也用用，給你加點資源 lol
<pityonline> ofan: 开小窗
<ofan> https://vimeo.com/49447841
<ofan> pityonline: 開
<gebjgd> ofan: 写什么补？
<ofan> gebjgd: 設置窗口在所有桌面顯示
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就写呗
<ofan> 不會objc
<gebjgd> ofan: 学计算机的 随便一个语言 2个小时应该能直接搞定
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<ofan> mac软件还是太少
<gebjgd> ofan: 不少 mac软件多
<ofan> gebjgd: 少
<gebjgd> ofan: 少你买它
<gebjgd> ofan: 没事找蛋疼
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 你學語言只要2小時？
<Tuccuay> 他是说随便用一个不是说现学。。。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Linux下的汇编cmps疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387098 最近在学AT&T汇编，在cmps指令这里遇到了一点儿问题。我用 repe cmpsb 比较两个字符串，在比较完第一个字符T后为什么ZF不是1而是0呢？ 但在最后一个字符比较完ZF就被置位了，这是为什么，谢谢各位解答。 Code: …
<ofan> gebjgd: 很多软件没有竞争的，价格离谱
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 不会的语言你学计算机的 必然要有这个能力 起码入门的代码 写几个逻辑不成问题
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 否则你别混了
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 沒接觸過的語言無法做到。
<ofan> gebjgd: 人家是深入研究，不只是寫東西
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 学计算机的又不搞编程
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 我记得我当年CS的同学，现在还在码字的只有一个人了
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 那人还是留级过的
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 码字的都是其他专业的吧，CS不码字
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: 学计算机的不搞编程 干吗？
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 可干的事多了去了
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: 比如
<ofan> gebjgd: 當叫獸
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 开会，写项目，在银行扯淡，陪领导吃饭
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCu1pa: 寫代碼也不一定什麼語言都能寫。
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 或者像我，聊irc...
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCu1pa: 那種切換思維的語言，不一定能寫的出的
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: cs专业毕业就干这些？？
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: 梦呢
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 对，CD本科毕业的都干这个
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: CS
 * hamo_island 尼玛，在出租车上司机跟我聊了一路钓鱼岛！
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCu1pa: 例如 imperative -> functional
<MeaCu1pa> CS 研究生毕业的，也有一个在码字
<MeaCu1pa> namoamitabuddha: 别和我说这个，我没兴趣
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 之前都是馬子的把
<ofan> 碼字
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 不是，一毕业就码字的都很少，我算是一个
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 温拿都不码字
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 都是一畢業就當管理？
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 码字都是数学系，物理系，统计系啥的
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 不是啊，除了码字还有很多可干
<ofan> 幹嘛
<adam8157> hamo_island: yoooo
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 测试啊，写方案啊，翻译啊，混啊，等等
 * adam8157 在看普罗米修斯
<MeaCu1pa> iTunes都要我reboot...尼玛这windows
<hamo_island> adam8157: 壕在影院？
<adam8157> hamo_island: 在家 =,=
<Jagd> 晕， 刚把之前的输入法移至成 TSF。 居然还不支持 metro.....
<hamo_island> adam8157: 孤独壕...找个妹纸陪乃去吧
<Jagd> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=228414
<hamo_island> adam8157: 哪看的，求link
<adam8157> hamo_island: 海盗湾   离线里有
<gebjgd> ofan: cs毕业不码字的很少
<hamo_island> adam8157: 字幕否？
<hamo_island> adam8157: .
<gebjgd> ofan: 不码字的都去卖保险 当小三了
<adam8157> hamo_island: 英文字幕
<hamo_island> adam8157: ...
<hamo_island> adam8157: 犇犇犇蛋蛋啊！
<adam8157> hamo_island: 这个不带字幕略有点跟不上 =,=
<MeaCu1pa> 牛蛋蛋
<MeaCu1pa> 外国蛋了
<MeaCu1pa> 复活节躲起来
 * hamo_island 拜蛋蛋英语帝！
<hamo_island> MeaCu1pa: 会被做成彩蛋...lol
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157 既然你英语已经大成了，是不是准备拉丁语了？
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 大成了个鬼哦 口语不行
<archl> 看中国好声音，所有留下的都说对了，我算什么：
 * hamo_island 拜裸姐
<archl> hamo_island: 哈毛
<MeaCu1pa> 古英语也可
<gebjgd> archl: 算搞基裸姐
<archl> adam8157 我的声音是不是很特别。。。
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: Thou art bull egg
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<archl> MeaCu1pa: .。。
<adam8157> archl: 拜罗姐
<adam8157> archl: 没有很特别啊
<ofan> archl: 很娘炮？
<ofan> gebjgd: 我也不想碼字
<hamo_island> adam8157: 体检的时候会被爆菊？
<gebjgd> ofan: 卖保险和当小三你选一个吧
<adam8157> hamo_island: 指检, 你可以要求不检
<ofan> gebjgd: 綁富婆？
<hamo_island> adam8157: 检啥的？
<gebjgd> ofan: 对
<ofan> gebjgd: 我選綁富婆
<adam8157> hamo_island: 前列腺
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭仔可教
 * hamo_island 求富婆！
<maplebeats> hamo_island: +1
<hamo_island> adam8157: 会不会有别人在场？会不会是女医生？
<gebjgd> ofan: 富婆体力好 如狼似虎 你要有心理准备
<hamo_island> maplebeats: ^^^
<adam8157> hamo_island: ... 你紧张啥
<hamo_island> adam8157: 额...
<CyrusYzGTt> 研究人员演示劫持HTTPS会话
<CyrusYzGTt> by blackhat
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: "Thou art an egg of blackness, and a worm of poison. But thou hast formulated    thy father, and made fertile thy mother. " -- 30之无形第23章第四节
<CyrusYzGTt> 研究人员发现了一个安全漏洞可以让他们劫持HTTPS加密会话。HTTPS常被银行和电子商务网站用于防止嗅探敏感交易。当攻击者解密了加密会话cookie后，他就获得了用户帐号的访问权限。漏洞存在于设计减少网络拥堵和页面载入时间的数据压缩协议TLS压缩和SPDY中(SSL/TLS协议可选支持数据压缩)，CRIME（代表Compression Ratio Info-leak Made Easy）只在浏
<CyrusYzGTt> 览器和服务器同时支持TLS压缩或SPDY时才能有效工作，Google的Chrome刚刚移除了TLS压缩，原因可能与之有关。密码学教授Matthew Green说，CRIME攻击是国家资助的攻击，类似伊朗或中国寻找不同政见者的电邮帐号。
<hamo_island> adam8157: 万一第一次被爆菊就献给一个萎缩大叔还被被人围观岂不丢人死了...
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 古英语帝
<archl> 这对不想猜了
<adam8157> hamo_island: 不会被围观的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我沒問題
<namoamitabuddha> 下載了 Microsoft Office
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那是股英語麼？
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 不是吧
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 是
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: *古英語
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: thy
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭仔雄起
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我覺得應該是現代英語
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 很明显的thy, KJV Bible时代的
<ofan> 現在都沒人用了
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 但是古英語不是 SVO 的
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 没有那么古, 不过也够古得了
<hamo_island> adam8157: 犇犇犇牛牛牛蛋蛋蛋
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 現代英語
 * ofan 看game of thrones
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 例如莎士比亞
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我只见过圣经里这么写 =,=
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157 你可以看看已诺神秘魔法...
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 再古就不是英语了
<hamo_island> adam8157: 啧啧...圣蛋蛋
<ofan> 再古就甲骨文了
<hamo_island> adam8157: 乃们公司的网又掉了...
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: http://www.esotericarchives.com/solomon/arbatel.htm
<sevk> MeaCu1pa,啥网址y Arbatel De magia veterum (Arbatel: Of the Magic of the Ancients)
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我覺得只是用了古代的詞彙而已。從語法上來看似乎不是。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 那咱不懂  犇犇犇
<ofan> HDTV的畫質好渣
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 有文化可以做拉丁帝， Nemo tenetur se ipsum accusare
<namoamitabuddha> 莎士比亞幾乎可以算是現代英語，但是嚴格的說是近代英語。
<MeaCu1pa> 话说，那个Boriga家族，和以前那个Tudors, 有好多拉丁语
<namoamitabuddha> 那時候的正字法 orthography
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 拉丁的就知道cv, cest la vie 这些英语里常用的 =,=
<MeaCu1pa> namoamitabuddha: 恩，没有古英语
<namoamitabuddha> vice versa
<MeaCu1pa> 还有那个Lorem ipsum
<hamo_island> > “犇” * 3 “牛” * 3 “蛋” * 3
<hamo_island> adam8157: cest la vie 不是法语么？
<hamo_island> > “犇” * 3
<namoamitabuddha> egõ
<MeaCu1pa> hamo_island: 法语很多直接从拉丁语拿来的
<MeaCu1pa> hamo_island: 比如  Mea Culpa
<adam8157> hamo_island: ^^
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCu1pa: 你學過拉丁？
<MeaCu1pa> namoamitabuddha: 没，只是学英语的时候需要，涉及到一点而已
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCu1pa: orz
<MeaCu1pa> namoamitabuddha: 中学时候学英语老师教的
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCu1pa: orz
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCu1pa: 我沒那麼幸運
 * MeaCu1pa 最熟悉的是这句，"Qui tacet consentire videtur"
 * MeaCu1pa 开会时候用
 * MeaCu1pa 蛋蛋好好学
<MeaCu1pa> “沉默者即是赞同”
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCu1pa: 拉丁 conjugation 複雜的很好像
 * hamo_island 乃们真心gaoji
<archl> lainme:  换用 openshift 了吗？
<MeaCu1pa> namoamitabuddha: 英语以外我只曾想学过Quenya和Sindarin, 后来放弃了
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 都是拉丁語系
<namoamitabuddha> Indo-European
<MeaCu1pa> namoamitabuddha: 其实西班牙语不错，用途也广泛
<maplebeats> openshift怎么挂py程序上去啊
<ofan> 法語跟西班牙語差不多
 * hamo_island 给乃们跪了
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 法语是最日耳曼的拉丁语系
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 法语太难听
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 和西班牙语差的太远了好吧
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 比較難發音
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 很像
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCu1pa: 我現在英語都學的糟糕，別說其他二外了
<ofan> 基本是一樣的
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 西班牙语融合了不少撒哈拉，阿拉伯风味的拉丁语系
<lainme> archl: http://dokuwiki-lainme.rhcloud.com/ 不过ping有些高，现在是备用
<MeaCu1pa> 法语难听死了
<sevk> lainme,啥网址y start [Lainme's Blog]
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 隨便找個法國人問問
<archl> lainme: 。直接同步的吗？
<lainme> archl: 每天同步一次
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 我认识个几乎忘了怎么说法语的法国人，hoho
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 不知道还有谁用dokuwiki
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 这东西真心不错
<archl> lainme: 额。发现你换了主题。
 * adam8157 乃们真是高级
<maplebeats> lainme: 这ping不是一般的高啊
<lainme> MeaCu1pa: 感觉人不多。我以前知道的人都换了
<ofan> openshit這麼慢？
<ofan> aws不是
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: wiki markup爽啊， file based 爽
<namoamitabuddha> openshit ......
<adam8157> lainme: 你的木纹很漂亮
<lainme> maplebeats: 是啊……所以就做备份了。花时间弄好的，扔了可惜
<lainme> adam8157: 谢谢
<ofan> 還準備用openshit做vpn的portal
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157, archl 尼玛，一样是dokuwiki, 差距实在太大
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 艺术细胞差妹子太多
<MeaCu1pa> 是啊，我那里多年不变， 就是一堆字符了~~
 * hamo_island 妹纸....
 * maplebeats 啊，我发现是因为我网络太卡了，不是openshift太慢了
<ofan> 你的豹紋很漂亮 :]
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 和wiki比，那些cms用来写blog真的弱爆了, wordpress 之流
<maplebeats> ofan: 怎么成豹纹了
<ofan> maplebeats: 邪惡了
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: jekyll最爽
<ofan> octopress
<MeaCu1pa> dokuwiki插件也挺全
<MeaCu1pa> 还有vim高亮
<ofan> 自己寫blog程序，其他的都弱爆了
 * hamo_island 不能跟工具党讨论工具，什么工具都不行...
<maplebeats> 没服务器挂。。。
<piggybox> 这个wiki可以用来写blog?
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 偶不会，偶联html都不会~~
<ofan> openshit國內訪問到底怎麼樣？？
<ofan> 我要放東西了
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: lainme的不是blog么
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 我也不會，html都是現查
<lainme> ofan: 从just-ping上看，比我先现在的要高一倍。上海300,北京500
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 我不写html语句
<ofan> 北京這麼渣
<MeaCu1pa> 北京不至于吧
<maplebeats> lainme: lainme把我的友链的github去掉吧，偶有独立域名
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 你ping個
<lainme> maplebeats: OK
<piggybox> MeaCu1pa: 所以感觉比较怪
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: ip
<lainme> ofan: 可能是just-ping在北京的服务器网络不好
<gebjgd> ofan: 帝都向来渣
<gebjgd> ofan: 不然我能背井离乡？
<ofan> 貌似我這也很慢
 * MeaCu1pa 多年前操Quake ping日韩都是50-70
<ofan> http://js-ofan.rhcloud.com/
 * MeaCu1pa 现在250+, 尼玛
<ofan> 我這打不開
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y Welcome to OpenShift
<ofan> 第一次打開超慢
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 有什么方法让apache2 反向代理中的域名解析按照hosts文件中的ip来而不是dns中的ip http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387104 有什么方法让apache2 反向代理中的域名解析按照hosts文件中的ip来而不是dns中的ip? 如： 虚拟机配置文件如下 里面的www.123.com这个域名我在hosts …
<MeaCu1pa> 327...
<archl> MeaCulpa:  2006年，连美国玩FPS最低ping是 140
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 你搬到openshit上了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 抽hon啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥
<lainme> MeaCu1pa: 没有，只是做了个镜像站点
<MeaCu1pa> archl: 有趣的是现在ping 日韩250 ping美国350 ，其中缘由不用说...
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: o
<ofan> 這樣還不能用openshit了
<archl> lainme: 我已经足够厚脸皮了。还是以后自己研究dokuwiki了。。。
<MeaCu1pa> openshit 应该比自己弄hoster便宜...
<MeaCu1pa> 其实hoster 不贵，我这里贵的是那个ip...
<MeaCu1pa> 买个ip很贵
<gebjgd> 官方默许反日升温 北京高喊“杀光日本人”
<gebjgd> ofan: heroes of newerth
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 没办法，正面不敢碰别人
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: 嗯 只敢喊  还是让退休老干部带头的
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥東西
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: 垬太会演戏了
<gebjgd> ofan: google
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 人家都实际控制了...此时一旦上了国际法庭，就了结了
<piggybox> lainme: 你的blog每次打开都要花3s...
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: 已经不错了... 试试看我的...不懂web的堆js慢到爆
<maplebeats> 求链接
<hamo_ZZZzzz> MeaCu1pa js性能好，请看多撸lol
 * MeaCu1pa 放了一个delicious的feed...
 * MeaCu1pa 的友情链接都懒的维护，直接上delicious feed
<gebjgd> ofan: 看到没？
<ofan> notejitsu.com不錯
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒
<MeaCu1pa> hamo_ZZZzzz: 那是你们会写，我是随便复制粘贴
<gebjgd> ofan: 笨
<gebjgd> ofan: http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/spotvid_splash.php
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y Play HoN For Free!
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 你这个太慢了
<hamo_ZZZzzz> MeaCu1pa 我写之前我都没觉得我能写出来
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: http://www.lainme.com/doku.php/  和 http://ucarenya.com/ 速度快多少？ 她比我还是快很多吧
<sevk> MeaCu1pa,啥网址y start [Lainme's Blog]
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 话说你干嘛不想办法把这 start 给改了...
 * hamo_ZZZzzz 哥是搞内核的啊！
<ofan> gebjgd: 什麼玩意
<piggybox> gebjgd: 等dota2出来
<gebjgd> ofan: 类似dota
<MeaCu1pa> dota傻傻的...
<lainme> MeaCu1pa: ……没注意。昨天才改的主题
<gebjgd> piggybox: data2太大 而且不跨平台
<ofan> gebjgd: 怎麼這麼2
<ofan> gebjgd: 這bgm
<gebjgd> ofan: 怎么2了？
<archl> gebjgd:  有 steam for linux 的游戏了
<MeaCu1pa> archl: 都是些本来就不要钱的
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒意思
<archl> MeaCulpa: 什么。
<maplebeats> archl: 在哪里
<ofan> 不喜歡這種類型的
<MeaCu1pa> archl: Steam那种往exe里挂钩子的活，放Linux里面不是讽刺么...
<archl> MeaCu1pa: 不知道额。反正我又不会买。
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你喜欢啥的
<ofan> gebjgd: 快節奏的
<archl> maplebeats:  看新闻站里都有
<ofan> gebjgd: fps,rts,arpg etc
<MeaCu1pa> 要不是应为在中国没办法，才不会进Steam买
<gebjgd> ofan: 这个节奏不满
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: ET
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是rts + arpg
<MeaCu1pa> rts都慢
<ofan> gebjgd: 不喜歡這種類型
<MeaCu1pa> 来玩ET吧
<archl> ofan: 真没意思。dota/hon啥的。在美国还不如玩 ACT(ARPG) + RTS +
<gebjgd> ET是什么？
<archl> gebjgd:  fps
<ofan> 等gta5
 * maplebeats intel核显性能实在太尴尬了
<gebjgd> fps都玩吐了
<MeaCu1pa> rts 的问题在于对手不会给你的操控带来干扰
<MeaCu1pa> 所以对抗性很差
<MeaCu1pa> FPS就会
 * archl 等换电脑，一头栽入 RTS， 其他类型游戏都弱爆了
<lainme> MeaCu1pa: 不改了。别的页面显示标题比较好些。首页就这样吧
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 恩，很好了已经~~ 你应该去dokuwiki主页和BlogTNG plugin页面显摆了
<archl> lainme: 恩。我真的没看到什么 dokuwiki网站做的如你的那般好。
<piggybox> 20号打算去买torchlight 2
<lainme> archl: http://splitbrain.org/
<sevk> lainme,啥网址y Weblog [splitbrain.org]
<MeaCu1pa> archl: RTS你的小兵被打，你自己不会有反馈； FPS的话，别人轰你一炮，你的运动轨迹变了，一切都变了
<MeaCu1pa> archl: 也只有dokuwiki裂脑老大的网站可以比比了
<archl> MeaCulpa:  比例问题
<MeaCu1pa> archl: 不是比例问题，RTS你不是被带入战斗的
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: fps和rts完全不是一个类型的
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 恩
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 我只说带入感，对抗性
<lainme> MeaCu1pa: 这次只是该了新默认模板的背景。dokuwiki这次的模板设计非常好
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: 带入感必然是fps强啊
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: RTS战略性强...
<piggybox> fps每次我都看着头晕，不知是不是内耳平衡感不好的缘故。。。
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 我工作文档凡是能放自己httpd的都dokuwiki, 不能跑动态，不能php的我才用rst
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: 不是的，习惯就好了
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: 吐啊吐啊的就习惯了
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: 还有就是有些参数会改变很多，不知道的话会吐
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: 最主要就是FOV和Mouse Sensitivity/Accel
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: 找到自己合适的即可
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: 默认配置上来稀里糊涂就打，我也会吐
<ofan> gebjgd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWt2m1xtJbw
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y YouTube - Diaspora Release Trailer
<\rs> ofan: webgl socket.io 玩過嗎？
<archl> lainme: 还能再找到一个吗？
<ofan> \rs: socket.io知道，在看js
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: 比如我比较喜欢的FOV宽屏是115-125, 鼠标加速度1, 灵敏度随意. 但几年前我不用加速度，灵敏度高
<archl> MeaCu1pa:  当然可以精确控制单一单位。但是那是在配合的情况下。
 * hamo_ZZZzzz gaoji
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhez4qZDwF0&feature=related
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y YouTube - L.G.C. |B-Reel| — Diaspora: Shattered Armistice
<archl> MeaCu1pa: 常见的RTS，连 6vs6都不常见，当然不行。
<lainme> archl: https://www.dokuwiki.org/plugin:blogtng#sites_using_this_plugin 第二个站点的模板很多人用
<sevk> lainme,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<MeaCu1pa> archl: 你的操控和视野毕竟是超脱于改单位的
<archl> MeaCu1pa: 也可以受限，但是没有必要
 * MeaCu1pa 去玩会儿老滚V, 找妹子泡澡去
<archl> MeaCu1pa: 去吧。
<MeaCu1pa> 看到Steam就恨
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJmYxT61rzo&feature=related
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y YouTube - Diaspora: Shattered Armistice - M04: Distress - Track IR & X360 Gamepad Gameplay
<archl> lainme:  还是接受称赞吧/ :S
<lainme> archl: 恩。谢谢
<archl> MeaCu1pa: 打败他啊
<xinchi> tenzu老大在吗？
<maplebeats> xinchi: 他已经死了很久了
<archl> xinchi: 不行的。他更新了
<xinchi> 更新了？
<xinchi> maplebeats, 好悲剧
<gebjgd> ofan: 陪我抽1盘吧
<xinchi> 好冷清，没人说话啊
<gebjgd> 跑的真快
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/205826.htm
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y 微软瓦解Nitol僵尸网络 _系统安全_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> gebjgd: 學習，不玩遊戲
<ofan> python的包系統要多爛有多爛
<Jagd> 我了个去
<Jagd> win 8 的新 api 居然没更新到 api 列表里
<namoamitabuddha> Jagd: 那叫做 Undocumented API
<alvin_rxg> ...
<wwliu> ??
 * pityonline 刚留意到家目录下一些普通的目录权限变成 drwx------ 了，怎么会发生这种情况呢？
<wwliu> ??
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 人容易腐败
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嫩家裏已經形成了以 Herr Zhang 爲中心的集權社會？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是。是有车真好。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下雨了还能上街买东西
<ofan> gebjgd: 嘖嘖
<ofan> gebjgd: 坐公交也行
<gebjgd> ofan: 还要等着 不舒服
<ofan> 大屏幕玩遊戲就是雙
<Jagd> Herr Zhang?
<gebjgd> ofan: 早就用大屏幕玩游戏了
<ofan> gebjgd: 二代
<gebjgd> ofan: 我毕业了上班了 才买显示器
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不是 你上学的时候就买显示器了 你说谁是二代
<ofan> gebjgd: 我有工資
<gebjgd> ofan: 我上学的时候也有工资
<gebjgd> ofan: 我出国留学就第一年是家里给的钱 剩下都是我自己打工挣的
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不是本科把
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是
<ofan> 那就是了
<ofan> 而且我這學費做全職也不一定能掙的出來
<gebjgd> ofan: 这倒是 那你还买显示器呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 还不快去找富婆
<gebjgd> ofan: 为家里减轻压力
<ofan> 沒發現富婆
<ofan> 老美都借錢上學
<gebjgd> ofan: 酒店
<gebjgd> ofan: 酒吧
<ofan> 有富婆都是中國人
<gebjgd> ofan: 那不是更好么
<gebjgd> ofan 我就是不知道那个印度女的 如果在毕业前在ssi schaefer找到工作的
<ofan> gebjgd: 印度女..
<ofan> gebjgd: 重口味
<knownbad> 其实富家女老中不少，就看你当不当孙子。
<ofan> 孫子也不好當的
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国ssi的同事而已 她上班的时候还没毕业
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<alvin_rxg> 10點鐘那不是睡覺吧？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 擼
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 明明是在跟他老婆  ooxx
<ofan> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> “我幼儿园老师说，我的智商减去50才勉强算的上聪明！”
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 啊；
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你咋還不睡
<alvin_rxg> Fri Sep 14 22:31:54 CEST 2012
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...不错...我的智商再减5就上不了小学了...
<dwjie> .
<ofan> 我昨天8點就睡了
<ofan> 到現在都不困
<ofan> http://www.rockstargames.com/grandtheftauto/
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y Grand Theft Auto: The Official Site
<alvin_rxg> Alkohol und Nikotin rafft die halbe Menschheit hin, Ohne Schnaps und ohne Rauch, stirbt die andere Hälfte auch!
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 求解
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 80以下不许上小学
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我說那德語求解…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 什么德语？
<alvin_rxg> 22:50:44     alvin_rxg | Alkohol und Nikotin rafft die halbe Menschheit hin, Ohne Schnaps und ohne Rauch, stirbt die andere Hälfte auch!
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不全懂，反正是说烟酒的事
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 這是笑話網站的。。。我看了半天，好像他說的是很普通的事……不明白哪裏好笑了…… =.=
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 问gebjgd
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 也许是国情问题...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 他跟他老婆 ooxx 呢
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那这时才是应该打扰他的时候
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<cleamoon> 求好玩的linux游戏
<alvin_rxg> te4
<alvin_rxg> 差點死了……   http://uploadpie.com/Wmo1D
<Guest13414> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> Guest13414: 拜託，能不能先 check 一下 content type 啊？？？？？？？？？？
<alvin_rxg> Guest13414: ikk 死出來
<tigger__1> g/ 2
<Guest13414>  06:38
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/cegWa
<Guest13414> knownbad ⇪ t: QUANTUM VIEW 32" Class LCD 1080p 60Hz HDTV, QTC32A7F: TV & Video : Walmart.com
<ofan> knownbad: 不讓買？
<dwjie> ..
<foxswat> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-15
<dwjie> hi
<Guest13414> dwjie, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<knownbad> ofan: 为何？
<ofan> knownbad: http://i.imgur.com/Urh0W.png
<foxswat> black mesa很不错啊
<knownbad> 啊，我都差点买了。
<knownbad> 我这里可以。
<knownbad> 刚刚放进了cart没问题。
<ofan> 應該chrome的問題
<knownbad> 就是用chromium.
<oliveryty> hello
<oliveryty> 有人没有
<Guest13414> oliveryty, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<oliveryty> 你好
<imadper> ofan: 这东西靠谱吗?  http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A26-042-1SR.htm
<Guest13414> imadper,啥网址y ADATA 威刚 SP900系列 256G SSD固态硬盘(简包) - 2.5英寸 SATAIII(6.0Gb/s) - 新蛋中国
<imadper> archl: 人在哪儿?
<archl> imadper:  没去青岛
<archl> imadper: 在家
<imadper> archl: 我不知道你家在哪儿... 也是山东?
<archl> imadper: 是的
<archl> imadper: 潍坊
<archl> imadper: 你怎么了？
<imadper> archl: 哦, 你这次回国, 还回去吗?
<imadper> archl: 我啥怎么了?
<archl> imadper: 不去澳大利亚了
<imadper> archl: 呃.. 本来还想让你下次来的时候, 给我带个袋鼠或者考拉回来呢....
<imadper>  
<archl> imadper: 本来就不可能
<imadper> archl: 考拉可以的吧? 藏裤裆里..
<archl> imadper: 你是笨蛋吗。。。
<imadper> archl: 咋了?
<archl> imadper: 考拉是保护动物。
<imadper> archl: 你怕考拉把你的蛋蛋给吃了?
<imadper> archl: 是保护的呀? 我以为那么多, 就不保护了...
 * imadper 想养一只小浣熊或者魔王松鼠
<archl> imadper: 再加上它们吃的食物太特殊了。直接会饿死
<imadper> archl: 吃树叶?
<Guest13414> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ibus 在ubuntu12 04下面不能开机启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387119 昨天乱搞的 高崩溃了 草 每次开机都没有那个键盘的图表在右上角 只能自行开启ibus后才有. 找ubuntu12 04修改开机启动项也找不到 有人知道么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 sharonyue — 2012-09 …
<archl> imadper: 基本只吃特定种类的桉树的树叶。。。你地理/生物不及格。。。
<imadper> archl: 地理/生物 都没讲过考拉...
<archl> imadper: 。。。没脑筋，我说你不及格，不见得是考试考。
<imadper> archl: ....
<archl> imadper:  松耗子
<archl> imadper: 你很喜欢吃吧
<imadper> archl: 这还能吃?
<archl> imadper: = im adder ，毒蛇就吃耗子啊
<imadper> adder? adper? 这俩一样?
<archl> imadper: 怎么看都是你故意写错的
<imadper> roylez: 主席, hamo不好好给都撸干活呀! 标题长度都不限制!
<imadper> archl: .............................................................................. 为啥要故意写错, 来显示出我的英语很差吗...
<archl> imadper: 怕别人看出来
<imadper> ...
<imadper> cherrot: 去看dooloo
<cherrot> imadper, 早～
<imadper> cherrot: 早
<archl> cherrot:  早
<imadper> cherrot: 我把dooloo的风格给改了
<cherrot> archl, 早上好～～
<cherrot> imadper, 没感觉啊。。   见识了超长标题……
<imadper> cherrot: 以前dooloo是需要点开连接看内容的, 现在不需要了
<cherrot> imadper, 擦 你写的。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 我是测试, 看到了网站, 当然想测试一下了.... 结果....
<cherrot> 因为你全写在标题里了么？
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 我就是想试试标题能有多长
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 我是一个好qa吧~
<cherrot> roylez, imadper 排序不是按发布时间来么？
<imadper> cherrot: 目测不是
<cherrot> imadper, 我这一星期被测试给整的天天加班。。。
<cherrot> imadper, 恨死qa了
<imadper> cherrot: 那是你写程序写的渣
<archl> cherrot:  。
<archl> cherrot: 被鄙视了
<cherrot> imadper,  是因为产品提的需求太离谱
<cherrot> imadper, qa都是坏淫
<archl> imadper: 坏人。
<imadper> cherrot: 那是你技术渣
<imadper> archl: ... 罗姐....
 * archl 抱抱嘴有些臭的imadper
<archl> cherrot: 我也要做坏人
<cherrot> imadper, 是你们口味重
<cherrot> archl, imadper 乃们发生什么故事了……？
<imadper> cherrot: 冇
<archl> cherrot: 我妈资助我又6个月。我要学习很多东西
<cherrot> archl, “又”是嘛意思？
<archl> cherrot: 。就是又啦。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 又放在前面就能理解了
<cherrot> archl, 要学习啥东西？
<cherrot> imadper, 你今儿起这么早？
<imadper> cherrot: 别对刚从意大利回来的人的中文要求太高
<cherrot> imadper, 袋鼠国。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 我擦, 你问问 MeaCulpa 和 roylez , 我都是最早的!
<archl> cherrot:  PHP，javascript之类的。
<imadper> archl: 现在学php, 不是很合适吧?
<archl> imadper: 建议？
<cherrot> imadper, 对了，我发现你的名字听起来像是个套马汉子
<imadper> cherrot: ........
<archl> cherrot:  I mad person
<imadper> archl: ruby?
<archl> imadper: 哦。
<cherrot> imadper, 我司还在用 :(   archl php的确没啥意思
<archl> imadper:  ruby就交给你们了
<imadper> archl: 我不用. hamo在用
<archl> cherrot:  o
<cherrot> imadper, 乃是用啥的来着？我老忘
 * cherrot 威武雄壮的套马汉子
<imadper> cherrot: 我是测试.. 不写程序
<archl> cherrot: 主要是检验用，如果就算当 qa吧。
<cherrot> imadper, 乃进帽帽前是用啥的？
<imadper> cherrot: 看dooloo....
<imadper> archl: 快去看!
<cherrot> imadper, 你要被ban了。。
<imadper> 过五分钟, 我就删了... cherrot
<imadper> 来, 给我加分, cherrot
<imadper> cherrot: 我觉得很有成就感..
<cherrot> imadper, 乃家房子出租么。。。
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 我义务帮你们照到bug了!
<cherrot> imadper, 乃进了帽帽就堕落了。。。
<imadper> cherrot: no.. 冬天不行, 冬天我爷爷奶奶过来
<imadper> cherrot: 我觉得也是...
<imadper> cherrot: 本来最近想看sicp, 结果发现看不懂....
<imadper> cherrot: 来, 你也发一个超长的试试看.
<cherrot> imadper, 乃也要看 sicp 了。。。
<cherrot> imadper, 那是我第二个五年规划中的内容 lol
<imadper> 不看了, 看了一章多, 太费时间了...
<imadper> cherrot: 本来计划只看前三章.. 用两周, 结果两周只看了一章半...
<cherrot> imadper, scheme 和 common lisp 差距在哪呢？
<archl> imadper:  you mad...
<DickServices> 请问这里有木有石家庄的呢？
<imadper> cherrot: cl的语法多一些, built-in的函数多
<imadper> DickServices: 我衡水的...
<cherrot> archl, php我就没发现有好的教材  可能因为这语言太乱了。。？
<cherrot> archl, javascript我到发现比php好玩多了。。
<archl> cherrot:  哦。
<stardiviner> 有人买过hhkb (happy hacking keyboard的么? )
<imadper> 没人有那闲钱
<imadper> 500+还是个薄膜键盘
<imadper> 有钱买hhkb, 不如买realforce的压力分区
<stardiviner> imadper: 键盘对我这种人很重要啊, 无论是emacs还是vim
<imadper> stardiviner: 键盘重要, 但是hhkb不是最好的选择. 同价位的其他键盘更优秀
<imadper> stardiviner: realforce难道不如hhkb?
<imadper> stardiviner: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.180.428acd&id=14726501740  这个东西写程序, 能比realforce好? 我觉得连几百快的菲尔可都比不上
<Guest13414> imadper,啥网址y HHKB-Pro2 PD-KB400W 刻印版静电容量机械键盘-淘宝网
<foxswat> hhkb当然了
<foxswat> 专门为unix优化的
<imadper> stardiviner: 不如买这个  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.111.b37a81&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=14726601861&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<Guest13414> imadper,啥网址y Black Comfort Keyboard USB 可编程舒适键盘 美国原装-淘宝网
<stardiviner> imadper: 这个太让我纠结了, 感觉非常show啊
<imadper> stardiviner: 你想花多少钱买键盘?
<imadper> stardiviner: hhkb那东西2.5k, 对我来说就是一个月实习费呀, 反正我是舍不得
<foxswat> imadper 你可以试试lite版的
<imadper> foxswat: 那个是薄膜的
<imadper> foxswat: 不想用薄膜的..
<foxswat> imadper: 如果机械的 可以试试KBT
<imadper> foxswat: 机械的我有
<foxswat> imadper: 我只要求CTRL在CAPS LOCK的位置
<foxswat> 其他没要求
<imadper> foxswat: 显然hhkb的ctrl的位置, 让我很难用小拇指的指根按到
<foxswat> imadper: HHKB的CTRL就在CAPS上面啊
<imadper> foxswat: 对呀,  所以没办法用小拇指的指根按到
<foxswat> imdaper: 哈哈 终于碰到小拇指比我更短的人了
<hamo> imadper ...
<foxswat> imadper： 不对。。。
<archl> hamo: 平静了？
<hamo> archl 啥？
<archl> hamo: 正常的hamo回来了！
<hamo> archl 手机上的，外面体检呢，懒得个性签名了..
<Frank2> 还是这里人多
<Guest13414> 新 Kubuntu • 中文输入法在konsole和fqterm里面没法调用怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387124 fctix 统计信息: 发表于 由 stormier — 2012-09-15 10:04
<archl> hamo: 承认自己还不正常。
<hamo> archl ...
<adam8157> hamo: 买到了软卧下铺, 还是电话靠谱, 那个倒霉网站查询的时候就"服务器忙"了
<hamo> adam8157 壕...啥价？
<adam8157> hamo: 400
<hamo> adam8157 壕，够我来回家里3次了..
<adam8157> hamo: 哥不是远么
<hamo> adam8157 壕莫装...妈的体检人真多
<adam8157> hamo: 你在体检中?
<hamo> adam8157 .
<archl> hamo: 。。
<adam8157> hamo: 紧张么?
<archl> hamo: 是啊，一周没见了
<hamo> adam8157 还没到那项
<hamo> ...
<archl> hamo:  什么项？
<archl> adam8157 9月底走？
<hamo> archl ..
<adam8157> archl: 9.26晚上
<archl> hamo: 摸摸头。
<archl> adam8157 是飞机票？
<adam8157> archl: 火车 软卧
<archl> adam8157 豪。
<adam8157> ..
<archl> adam8157 不土
<adam8157> archl: 比机票便宜一半呢
<archl> adam8157 比我做的动车贵一倍呢
<archl> 坐。
<adam8157> archl: 不是没有到威海的动车么...
<archl> adam8157哦。
<archl> adam8157 我不知道呢。。。可以坐船～
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 afk
<archl> adam8157 额。似乎没有
<archl> adam8157下次直接动车到/自潍坊，硬座到威海好了。。。
<archl> :(
 * archl 还可以有机会拖 adam8157
 * adam8157 back
<DickServices> 这里防空警报响了，我该怎么办？
<Tuccuay> 封校了，二炮的人把整个学校围起来了，怎么办？
<DickServices> Tuccuay: 哪里？
<Tuccuay> 是因为正好二炮的人带军训。。。。
<Tuccuay> 西安
<Tuccuay> 游行。。。就封校了。。。正好二炮的人在这。。。于是完全就。。。
<DickServices> Tuccuay: 诶，我以为是要打仗了……
<Tuccuay> - -
<adam8157> Tuccuay: 西安以前就出过这些事儿, 学生太多, 尤其是iq低的学生太多
<wzssyqa> DickServices: 年年不是都有么，国防教育日
<wzssyqa> adam8157 西安似乎一直比较热闹
<DickServices> wzssyqa: 今天是9.15啊…往年是9.18响额
<wzssyqa> DickServices: 每年9月第三个周六
<wzssyqa> DickServices: 所以，总是SFD搞一天
<DickServices> wzssyqa: 长见识了，我也变成无脑人士了
<DickServices> wzssyqa: SFD=?
<wzssyqa> DickServices: 其实就是调试下设备而以
<DickServices> wzssyqa: 合理
<wzssyqa> DickServices: software freedome day
<DickServices> wzssyqa: SFD就要响警报游行，屌爆了！
<Tuccuay> 调试设备。。。这都可以
<wzssyqa> Tuccuay: 这玩艺平时又不能响，不找个时间试试，怎么知道坏没
<dwjie> l
<M3aCu1pa> 。
<M3aCu1pa> 魔都要拉警报了
<Guest13414> 新 影音多媒体 • 这个区的注释应该变化了- http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387128 很多没有需要的了，比如 totem，sopcast， realplayer 和 BMP totem本来问题就不多。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2012-09-15 10:46
<dwjie> vlc
 * microcai time to sale apple stock 
 * microcai 是时候抛空苹果股票了
<microcai> :D
<piggybox> microcai:  why?
<microcai> piggybox:  冯高抛啊
<microcai> piggybox: 逢高价抛
<microcai> piggybox: 最近  iphone5 要开卖，股票涨价，这个时候不卖就 facebook 了
<piggybox> microcai:  …你要知道什么地方是最高就是股神了
<wzssyqa> 要是有，早抛了
<microcai> piggybox: iphone5 发售后绝对要掉价
<microcai> piggybox: 那个时候再做绝对是买入还是不买
<piggybox> microcai:  股市哪有什么绝对，掉了再说
<microcai> piggybox: 真的开始掉你却没抛，就不能抛，要稳住
<microcai> piggybox: 有钱继续吃进，然后进入董事会，炒了 CEO
<piggybox> microcai:  哈哈，这辈子是不可能做到了
 * microcai 女王、萝莉与傲娇 谁才是胜者？
 * microcai 各位是喜欢女王还是萝莉？ 还是娇嫩的？
<microcai> http://www.gamersky.com/news/201209/211800_15.shtml
<Guest13414> microcai,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
 * microcai wow 炮姐排名第五啊 ~~
 * microcai 今天没人？
<microcai> http://www.gamersky.com/news/201209/211800_26.shtml 第  26 页，炮姐  V5
<Guest13414> microcai,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<microcai> Guest13414:  那是 GB 编码的
<microcai> 毛利兰只排到42名啊
<microcai> 真没用
<piggybox> CC第三～
<microcai> 同是魔法禁书的 , index 只排到41名啊！！！！ 女主没有配角排名高啊!!!!
<microcai> 炮姐  V5
<microcai> piggybox: 昨天晚上刚刚把 29 名的 chobits 看了
<microcai> piggybox:  CC 这种货色居然第三
<microcai> piggybox:  诶
<Guest13414> 新 初学者园地 • 我的是Ubuntu8.10,更新不了软件源，好无奈 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387131 想更新系统不行，想更新软件也不行，真的好无奈，总是说无法下载全部的软件库索引，我该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 baibingxincheng — 2012-09-15 11:37
 * microcai 开始讨厌柯南和哆啦A梦这种永远不终结的垃圾动画片了
 * microcai 没有结局的动画片可耻
<piggybox> 前20都没有女帝。。。
<microcai> piggybox: 看来还是萝莉控多
<microcai> piggybox: 并列TOP29.小叽《人形电脑天使心》50票
<microcai> piggybox: 十年前的动漫能排到29诶
<DickServices> 俺妹
<microcai> DickServices: ?
<DickServices> microcai: 俺妹这个动画片是我比较喜欢的
<microcai> DickServices:  啥？
<DickServices> microcai: 我的妹妹不可能这么可爱
<microcai> DickServices:  没上榜
<DickServices> microcai: 诶
<microcai> DickServices:  ... ... 静香都没上榜
 * microcai 日本动漫各种成人元素啊， 还是海绵宝宝好看。。 
<hamo> adam8157 来不来车库？有活动
<adam8157> hamo: 啥活动, 晚上要和同学吃饭
<hamo> adam8157 sfd
<adam8157> hamo: 不去 你体检完了?
<hamo> adam8157 完了...我也不想去，不喜欢车库这地方
<adam8157> hamo: 人生完整了?
<hamo> adam8157 貌似我们没有这一项
<hamo> adam8157 你们体检好完整..
<hamo> adam8157 中午哪吃去？
<adam8157> hamo: 正在吃, 牛奶+奥利奥
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<adam8157> hamo: 你们也是胸透? (我把胸透拒了, 改成X光了
<hamo> adam8157 胸透和x有啥区别？
<adam8157> hamo: 下午去标新立异理发
<hamo> adam8157 哥居然轻度脂肪肝.. 妈的，要减肥了
<adam8157> hamo: 胸透的辐射量是X光的近百倍
<adam8157> hamo: 你血脂高么?
<hamo> adam8157 你又不造娃娃，怕啥辐射
<adam8157> hamo: 癌变
<hamo> adam8157 血脂还不知道，抽了血还没结果
<adam8157> hamo: 血脂要是也高的话 你就确实要减肥了
<hamo> adam8157 尼玛，你每天坐电脑前面的辐射就够癌变了..
<adam8157> hamo: 远远不是一个数量级 辐射的性质也不一样
<hamo> adam8157 不去车库了，吃饭去..饿死我了..
<adam8157> hamo: .
<Guest13414> 新 软件/网站开发 • 这种句式是什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387132 $(info 变量) 请教，上面这种makefile句式是什么意思？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 venson.choi — 2012-09-15 11:59
 * microcai 宅男电影越来越多了
 * microcai 其实加速世界 刀剑神域 这样的游戏是可能的，日本兄弟公司不是开发出视网膜成像显示器了么
<microcai> 又没人了
<microcai> 诶
<microcai> “镜子里显示出来的永远不是真实的自己。”灰原哀——《名侦探柯南》
<dwjie> .
<Guest13414> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 谁知道错误报告apport具体位置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387135 由于已经达到 MaxReports 限制，没有写入 apport 报告。 报以上错误，没找MaxReports变量的位置，想知道apport的具体位置，删除内容后就能写入了，这是解决思路不知谁有知道具体位置，或是有更好的办 …
<DickServices> blist
<microcai> 炮姐  v5 ，又在看炮姐了
<hamo_what> imadper: 哈哈，你就帮我们测试反垃圾用户吧...最近的几天你估计是在多撸上什么也发不了了...
<ck> l
<Guest13414> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04.1 每次更新都提示“执行一次部分升级”云云，有图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387136 有几个jvm7的包没办法勾选，如下图 统计信息: 发表于 由 csumck — 2012-09-15 12:51
<Guest13414> 新 影音多媒体 • 编译mplayer http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387140 谁有可以编译过的命令 统计信息: 发表于 由 极速人生01 — 2012-09-15 14:03
<hamo_aha> adam8157: .
<adam8157> hamo_aha: ?
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 你看看这个右边露脸这个是不是你？
<hamo_aha> adam8157: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn060/20120510/2320/large_rzyN_4e010000037a118e.jpg
<hamo_aha> 右边带个眼镜这个...
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 那是基蛙
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 明明是你...不是前面，右边后面抬头的那个..等我拿个圈给你圈起来啊
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 别圈
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 给我曝光了你个混蛋
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 就是你吧？
<hamo_aha> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 最右边是基蛙
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 是，抬头那个是你嘛
<adam8157> .
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 服了我自己了，这我都能找到...
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 别太崇拜我啊
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 滚...我这是翻wchang的相册呢...然后你就乱入了...
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 偷窥wchang呢啊
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 偷窥你妹...公开相册好呗..
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 否则怎么会看到你...
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 你是偷窥的时候顺便看看公共相册而已
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 我越看这妹纸越像你boss.
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 所以你上周天骚扰我boss?
<hamo_aha> adam8157: ...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 嚓...
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 你啊你
<hamo_aha> adam8157: http://www.56.com/u37/v_NzI4MzM4NDI.html
<Guest13414> hamo_aha,啥网址y 56娱乐快报20120913赫敏首映礼不慎露点 -娱乐视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 56太贱了...
<adam8157> ...
<namoamitabuddha> 有道字典如何？
<piggybox> 挺好
<namoamitabuddha> 和 iciba 比呢？
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.iciba.com/
<Guest13414> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 在线翻译_在线词典_金山词霸_爱词霸英语
<namoamitabuddha> http://dict.youdao.com
<namoamitabuddha> http://dict.youdao.com/
<Guest13414> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 有道词典首页
<piggybox> 不知道，没用过ciba，能翻就行
<namoamitabuddha> 我要知道釋義的完整性
<namoamitabuddha> 例如給一個詞，所有常見意思是否覆蓋。
<piggybox> 两者用的词典几乎没有差别
<hamo_aha> adam8157: http://fuliba.net/%E6%8C%A4%E7%B2%89%E5%88%BA.html 福利
<Guest13414> hamo_aha,啥网址y 治疗巨型黑头，超级重口味【更新第二部】 | 福利吧
<adam8157> ...
<namoamitabuddha> ideology
<namoamitabuddha> welfare
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 看没，精彩极了...
<adam8157> ...
<lainme> 奇怪了，今天居然不给我要密码
<Guest13414> 新 启动和引导 • dmesg 的输出信息的格式？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387151 dmesg前面输出的数字是什么意思？它代表的是什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 资深架构师 — 2012-09-15 15:05
<chen> hello
<Guest13414> chen, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<chen> - o -
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/205930.htm
<Guest13414> ofan,啥网址y 华为中兴出席美听证会：激辩3小时 否认安全指控_通信技术_cnBeta.COM
<chen> 我怎么给你说话呀
<lainme> chen: tab补全。敲几个字母，按tab
<chen> 怎么敲 /tabulator 这样吗
<maplebeats> hellol every one
<maplebeats> chen: 这样子的
<chen> maplebeats: 这样
<lainme> chen: clever
<chen> lainme:  O(∩_∩)O谢谢
<chen> lainme: 还有别的好玩的命令吗
<lainme> chen: /me
 * chen 
<chen> lainme: 这个干吗的
 * maplebeats what
 * maplebeats o
 * chen - o -
<maplebeats> 碎叫
 * chen - -
<chen> 意思是 有声音 ？ 我webchat 登陆的 没选声音
<Guest13414> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi ubuntu12.04无法运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387154 wubi ubuntu12.04无法运行，在进入双系统选择ubuntu，进入gun grub后选择ubuntu后就没反映了，紫红色的屏。什么问题？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zc0k27 — 2012-09-15 15:46
 * chen 晕倒
<chen> xp  有这个irc 客户端吗
<ansik> xcaht,irssi都有windows版本。
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/DEHKN.jpg
<chen> ofan: 谢了 我看看
<lainme> chen: cygwin下有。
<ofan> chen: 。。不客氣
<lainme> ofan: 你真不客气
<ofan> lainme: :D
<chen> cygwin  模拟unix  环境 意思还要有单独客户端吗
<ofan> chen: 裝linux
<Guest13414> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04 经常出现系统错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387156 12.04 挺不给力啊，经常报出出现系统错误。 用mirrors.163.com 这个源总是有文件下载不成功，或者校验错误。 用lupaworld的源，又总是有一个签名错误，而实际上这个签名已经在list里了。 不知道大家有没 …
<chen> ofan:在公司 家里是友邦拓
<chen> ofan: 这个可以直接在xp用吗http://xchat.org/windows/
<Guest13414> chen,啥网址y XChat for Windows
<chen> 给点建议 我朋友刚从北京学了java 学历低点 最近求职屡屡碰壁 咋帮
<DickServices> chen: 外包公司
<chen> DickServices: 不明白
<DickServices> chen: 去软件外包公司工作呗
 * lainme nickserv 终于反应过来给我要密码了
<Guest89598> DickServices: 网上找吗
<DickServices> Guest89598: 是
<Guest89598> DickServices: 我也想搞这个 是跟我朋友似的去这样的学校学还是
<DickServices> Guest89598: 自学，做个东西出来，然后拿着你的作品代码去找公司应聘
<Guest89598> DickServices: 做出什么样的就可以了
<DickServices> Guest89598: 看你将来想做什么了
<Guest89598> DickServices: 其实对这块不懂 就是有点喜欢这个代码 技术性东西
<DickServices> Guest89598: 表示我木有工作…没有办法指导你
<Guest89598> DickServices: 你做什么的
<DickServices> Guest89598: 学士后
<Guest89598> DickServices: 厉害 学什么的
<DickServices> Guest89598: 学士后=大学毕业木有工作木有学上的人
<Guest89598> DickServices: 同感
<Guest89598> DickServices: 我朋友有本科证不至于这么尴尬
<ofan> Guest89598: 本科學歷低？
<ofan> 喔槽 壓力很大啊
<Guest89598> 我朋友刚从达内学java 就因为没本科证 我去
<Guest89598> 其他有证的都找到了
<wzssyqa1> Guest89598: 谁在乎学历。。。
<Guest89598> wzssyqa1: 像我朋友那情况就输给学历了 ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<Guest89598> 对于技术好的肯定不在乎 对吧
<microcai> wzssyqa1:  在乎学历的公司是为了用学历比例申请啥优惠
<microcai> wzssyqa1: 这点你都不知道啊
<wzssyqa1> microcai: 用学历比例申请优惠也用不到本科啊
<Guest89598> microcai: 关键他们刚出来 技术水平差不多 肯定要学历高的 你说类
<microcai> Guest89598:  不是 用的公司为了形象，面子，和优惠政策，强调自己员工 100% 本科以上学历
<Guest89598> microcai: 这样啊
<imadper> Guest89598: 搞技术的输给学历, 八成是因为技术也不好...
<imadper> Guest89598: 你看微菜, 他就没输给学历, 输给别的了
<wzssyqa1> imadper: 要去达内学java，能好哪里去。。。
<microcai> Guest89598: 如果有的公司招聘的时候介绍自己的页面上用了诸如 “XX% 以上本科学历 XX%研究生学历 XX% 博士” 等等的，这种公司就别去了
<Guest89598> imadper:  - o -
<imadper> wzssyqa1: 达内是什么? java是什么?
<microcai> imadper:  yeah
<imadper> microcai: 看我上面, 神吐嘈
<Guest89598> 谁是微菜
<Administ1ator> hi all i come back
<wzssyqa1> imadper: 达内是个培训班，java也是上边刚刚听说
<wzssyqa1> Guest13414: 是xx吗？
<imadper> wzssyqa1: 哦, 培训班... 原来如此, 听起来像是泰国/缅甸那边的人组织的培训机构
<imadper> chanserv, 怎么还能关机..
<Guest89598> 咋这么多xx
<wzssyqa1> imadper: java好像是是个饮料
<imadper> wzssyqa1: 咖啡?
<Guest89598> - 啊 -
<wzssyqa1> imadper: 咖啡是什么？
<wzssyqa1> imadper: 一种饮料吗？
<Guest89598> 晕
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/205919.htm
<Guest13414> ofan,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<Guest89598> 这个wenchat 怎么清屏
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/205919.htm
<imadper> roylez: 主席!!!
<imadper> roylez: hamo乱改我发到都撸上面的东西!!!
<Administ1ator> mei ling do u want to get this im
<Guest89598> 不买日货
 * microcai 在津津有味的看着日本动漫
<imadper> ofan: kk太柴了
 * imadper s/动漫/av/   cc microcai 
<microcai> imadper:  ？！
<imadper> microcai: 不过最近没有好看的妹子...
<microcai> imadper:  恩
<microcai> imadper:  最近没萌妹
 * imadper 钓鱼岛是日本的, 萌妹子是中国的!
<Guest89598> microcai 就是微菜 怎么想到怎么噶性的名字类？？？？
<microcai> imadper: 你居然把妹子献给国家！
<Administ1ator> diao y u island is not chinese territory
<imadper> microcai: 怎么可能... 妹子都是我的1
<imadper> Administ1ator: 爱是谁的就是谁的, 我不在乎.
<Administ1ator> crap
<imadper> Administ1ator: 我只要萌妹子
<greencat> ni men hao a wo hui lai le
<greencat> 91 porn
<ofan> RT @tdtw: 张钊RMVB : 德州反日游行示威现场，一个年轻人在卖中国小国旗，结果被一群人以发“国难财”的罪名把人家卖的中国小国旗全都抢光了……
<greencat> la ji zhe shi qiang jie a
<Guest54243> 我名字咋又改成guest了
 * wzssyqa 再发拼音踢pp
<wzssyqa> Guest54243: 你用的昵称被注册了
<Guest54243> 我还能抢回来吗
<wzssyqa> Guest54243: 这个昵称属于你吗？
<Guest54243> 我来的时候是chen
<imadper> Guest54243: 你注册过吗?
<wzssyqa> Guest54243: 那就是你当时没有注册
<imadper> Guest54243: 没注册过, 就不是你的. 换一个吧.
<Guest54243> 还要注册
<Guest54243> 我wenchat进来的
<DickServices> Guest54243: RTFM
<wzssyqa> Guest54243: 后来没有注册，或者有人注册了这个昵称，但是没有锁定
<Guest54243> 你们都是客户端进来的吗
<wzssyqa> Guest54243: 不用客户端用什么，就是telnet也是客户端啊
<Guest54243> 我是freenode进来的
<Guest13414> 新 初学者园地 • 邮件服务evolution http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387162 我在配置邮件服务的时候配置错了，结果收不到邮件，我想重新配置，发现即使卸载软件重新装都不行，跪求哪位大侠指点指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 bigbearbaby — 2012-09-15 16:42
<shc52> ok
<Jagd> http://placekitten.com
<Guest13414> Jagd,啥网址y {placekitten}
<Jagd> 这服务太有爱了
<Guest54243> 打不开
<greencat> ni men hao
<Guest54243> greencat: 你好
<imadper> wzssyqa: 踢了发拼音的吧... 太费劲了
<Guest54243> 我の 名字呀 chen
<wzssyqa> imadper: 走了
<imadper> wzssyqa: 哦. 刚发现...
<imadper> ofan: 呕饭, 你这都是啥作息时间?
<chenpeng> 这次没人用我名字了吧
<ucbs> areu here
<ucbs> da jia hao a
<ucbs> mei ren ma
<chenpeng> - o - 打字
<imadper> wzssyqa: 动手吧
<chenpeng> 同意
<ucbs> wo zheng zai da zi a
<alvin_rxg> ucbs: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *5ti|4ScV*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<Guest13414> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<wzssyqa> chenpeng: 你最好还是注册下
<imadper> 喵的, 每次来了拼音都忍不住去拼, 然后拼完就觉得蛋疼....
<wzssyqa> chenpeng: 你这名字太常见了
<chenpeng> 我是http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Guest13414> chenpeng,啥网址y freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<chenpeng> 这进来的
<imadper> wzssyqa: hamo不在, 我要帽子没用...
<wzssyqa> imad
<wzssyqa> imadper: 踢拼音
<imadper> wzssyqa: 这东西, 一周也见不到一个...
<chenpeng> 改个这个名字咋样  “别和我抢名字chen”
<wzssyqa> chenpeng: 那估计真没人跟你抢了
<chenpeng> wzssyqa: 能打汉字吗
<wzssyqa> chenpeng: 这里不能
<wzssyqa> chenpeng: 不过这个你可以用拼音。。。。
<chenpeng> 太长
<wzssyqa> chenpeng: 就是太长了点
<chenpeng> hah
<wzssyqa> chenpeng: bhwqmz.chen
<chenpeng> NB
<chenpeng> - o -
<chenpeng> 不能带点
<wzssyqa> chenpeng: 试试其它字符呗
<wzssyqa> chenpeng: 还有大小写
<shc52> ll
<shc52> i love you ,you love me ?
<wzssyqa> shc52: girl or boy？
<shc52>  girl
 * wzssyqa 迎神
<wzssyqa> shc52: love girl or is girl or (love girl and is girl)?
<shc52> 欢迎
<shc52> love girl
<shc52> who are you ?
<wzssyqa> shc52: 那我不love you
<shc52> i am girl  ,and i from china  xingtai
<shc52> 中国人啊
<shc52> 这里都是中国人？
<microcai> shc52:  这里都是把妹高手，小心
<wzssyqa> shc52: 不全是
<shc52> 我在邢台。
<wzssyqa> shc52: 有潜水此处学汉语的
<shc52> 帅哥肯定不愿意来邢台这个三线城市泡妞
<wzssyqa> shc52: 上照片
<shc52> ==
<shc52> 怎么发送啊
<wzssyqa> shc52: 贴到imagebin.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<alvin_rxg> 有鎂鋁？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 泡你的德国妞先
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 邢台妞，我们先里
<wzssyqa> 来
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 你也是河北的哦？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 不是，山东的
<alvin_rxg> 哦，隔壁的。可以考慮泡她 :)
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 伪娘泡个毛啊
<alvin_rxg> :/
<wzssyqa> shc52: 肿么沉默了
<^chen> wzssyqa: 接大单子了
<lolicon> 长沙貌似很危险
<lolicon> EE小心啊。。。
<wzssyqa> lolicon: 最近有loli到货否
<lolicon> wzssyqa: =.=..
<^chen> 还不下班 ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/32784437/
<Guest13414> ofan,啥网址y 大家在关注钓鱼岛的同时，顺便恭喜曾因三鹿事件被...
<ofan> imadper: 週末了
<ofan> imadper: 懂不 色大象
<^chen> 2012年9月15日17:46:12
<Guest13414> 新 Shell脚本 • 学习Bash书籍推荐： http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387170 你是通过那本书或者那些途径学会的Bash shell，我去买了一本原本的龙头书，看着就晕，还有一本UNIX原理与应用，不是全讲Shell的，发现都不是很好，请问各位大侠通过什么学会的SHELL啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 Microcos …
<ofan> http://pastie.org/4714784
<^chen> 推荐几个频道
<ofan> ^chen: #jav
<^chen> ofan: 进去看看去
<^chen> ofan: 谢了
<hamo> imadper 你哪来的帽子？
<^chen> ofan: jav 没人 我去
<woju> http://ppt.cc大家能访问吗？
<Guest13414> woju,啥网址y 來個 PPT 短網址 - 不記名，不排名，膴廣告，真正低調的短網址
<woju> 有可以访问，刚才不行
<^chen> 可以打开
<woju> 刚才老断
<^chen> woju: 这个网站是干嘛的
<woju> ^chen: 缩网址，发照片的网站，台湾人经常用的一个网站
<^chen> woju: 怎么玩
<^chen> http://ppt.cc/hCD3
<Guest13414> ^chen,啥网址y freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<woju> ^chen: ptt.cc上很多人发相片用这个网站
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首頁 - 批踢踢實業坊 (@ ptt.cc)
<^chen> - o - ppt  刚缩的
<woju> http://ppt.cc/iJZa
<Guest13414> woju,啥网址y 來個 PPT 短網址 :: 縮圖剪剪樂!
<^chen> 打不开了 ppt.cc
<alvin_rxg> Title: 來個 PPT 短網址 - 不記名，不排名，膴廣告，真正低調的短網址 (@ ppt.cc)
<woju> 我这里能打开
<woju> 时好时坏
<^chen> 缩图片 有点问题
<woju> 大陆没多少能telnet的bbs，一般的论坛都能够发图片，所以这类网站不多
<woju> 水木社区能发图片
<^chen> 缩图片我玩不转
<woju> 我也没试过上传图片
<^chen> 2012年9月15日18:11:50
<BeeBuu> 请问有人熟悉SMTP服务器的么？
<imadper> hamo: 不知道. 刚有人给我, 就是让我t你的
<imadper> hamo: 你妹的, 你给我禁言了! 都撸!
<imadper> hamo: 帮你们测试一下bug, 你还给我禁言!
<imadper> hamo: 践踏你!
<imadper> hamo_down: 你妹!
<hamo_down> imadper: aha?
<imadper> hamo_down: 给我都撸禁言了!
<imadper> hamo_down: 劳资好心帮你们做测试!
<hamo_down> imadper: 系统自动的...谁让你拿我们的系统做测试...
<hamo_down> imadper: lol
<imadper> hamo_down: 自动的?
<hamo_down> imadper: 每个人在发贴的时候，会检查该用户一周内发的所有帖子的vote值，如果小于某个，就不让发了
<hamo_down> imadper: 不过这个貌似只持续3天，你忍忍就能发了
<hamo_down> imadper: gaoji吧？
<hamo_down> imadper: 这套机制可是主席设计的...
<imadper> hamo_down: 那苨马是谁给我每个帖子都减了50分?
<hamo_down> imadper: 不才...是我...lol
<imadper> hamo_down: 我就知道是你, 好在我今天有op
<hamo_down> imadper: 你哪搞的帽子？
<imadper> hamo_down: 一会儿写个脚本, 叫做autokick
<\rs> hamo_down: vote值……&這是什麼
<hamo_down> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo_down: 看是你的auto-rejoin厉害, 还是我的autokick厉害
<hamo_down> imadper: 快说你哪搞的帽子？
<hamo_down> \rs: 就是多撸每个帖子左边那个数
<imadper> hamo_down: 莫名其妙有的... wzssyqa 让我帮忙t一下说拼音的....
<hamo_down> imadper: 我从来不开auto-rejoin...我是手速党
<imadper> hamo_down: 你名字就是拼音, 踢你正合适
<hamo_down> me 。。。
<hamo_down> imadper: 谢谢你帮我们测试我们的垃圾用户屏蔽机制啊
<imadper> hamo_down: 机制个毛, 是你丫手动给我减分的!
 * imadper 做饭去..
<hamo_down> imadper: 这也是机制...你看不到而已...我们有垃圾帖子的惩罚机制
<hamo_down> imadper: 啧啧...还会做饭..
<imadper> hamo_down: 劳资中午做的鸡翅根, 炒糖色.
<Guest13414> 新 启动和引导 • 我是菜鸟，求助大虾帮忙，在Xp上安装ubuntu问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387173 我根据网上硬盘安装ubuntu的步骤一步步操作，就是下载grubdos ，拷贝一些文件到C盘，然后将ubuntu镜像下的一些文件也拷贝进去，最后修改menu.lst和boot.ini(没找到boot.ini，修改了boot) …
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/235db9c6/l/0Lsociety0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A90C130C0A15320A20Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<Guest13414> ofan,啥网址y Solidot | 上海反日人士当街追砍日本人
<namoamitabuddha> 球推薦 pandoc 的 quickstart
<dwjie> 砍死狗日的日本鬼。。
<namoamitabuddha> 這是不理智的行爲
<Guest13414> 新 其它类软件 • linux下怎样可以root安卓手机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387174 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 1k2222 — 2012-09-15 18:53
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> 如何預覽 markdown?
<roylez_> ofan: 2货们又激动了
<roylez_> hamo_down: 黑毛档
<hamo_down> roylez_: 基席...
<roylez_> hamo_calm_down: 几乎又在床上睡了一天呢
<hamo_calm_down> roylez_: 我上午出去体检了半天，回来就睡了半天...哥今年才24啊...居然有轻度脂肪肝啊！
<hamo_calm_down> roylez_: 我也刚起...
<roylez_> hamo_calm_down: 酒色过度呢
<hamo_calm_down> roylez_: 酒肉过度是真的...色...求妹纸啊！
<roylez_> hamo_calm_down: 你不是找的母蛤蟆么
 * hamo_calm_down ...
<hamo_calm_down> roylez_: 哥要找天鹅啊...
<hamo_calm_down> roylez_: 不过我双眼裸眼视力 1.2/1.5...
<hamo_calm_down> roylez_: 乃们这P.h.D比不了了吧...
<dwjie> ..
 * hamo_calm_down lol
<roylez_> hamo_calm_down: 蛤蟆的视力，看苍蝇蚊子专用
<dwjie> 怎么让 emacs erc 打开连接不是用firefox，而是其他的浏览器啊。。。。
<dan_> 啊哈
<dan_> 大家好啊，第一次使用這個，anybody speak chinese？
<dwjie> 好
<dwjie> 中文频道， 都用中文的哇。。
<namoamitabuddha> vimwiki 如何
<ofan> RT @aoi_sola 遗憾。心情真不好。伤心。
<dan_> 我刚安装了rime输入法，但是不会设置五笔，有没有可以指点的高手
<ofan> dan_: rime支持五筆？
<dwjie> 没用过
<dan_> 哦？個人感覺是現在ubuntu裏比較有趣的一個輸入法裏，輸入體驗很不錯，可以嘗試一下
<dwjie> 系统自带ibus
<dwjie> fcitx 最简单。。
<namoamitabuddha> 誰用 vimwiki
<dan_> 一直用的是ibus，没舍得删除，
<dan_> fcitx过阵子应该会搞一搞，
<nalan> 最开始ibus 现在开始用fcitx
<roylez_> imadper: 你现在还能发帖么？
<hamo_calm_down> roylez_: 刚才问过了...已然不能了...
<archl> 我有 66 kg 了！
<archl> 哈哈
<archl> 吃了 1.2kg
<roylez_> hamo_calm_down: http://jandan.net/2012/09/15/lizzie-velasquez.html
<Guest13414> roylez_,啥网址y 世界上最丑女人的励志访谈：不要盯着我看，开始了解我吧
<archl> roylez_ 抱抱
<roylez_> archl: ...
<hamo_calm_down> roylez_: 大晚上的...
 * hamo_calm_down 拜裸姐！
<archl> hamo_calm_down:  蛤蟆好。
<ltscn> linux下有没有那种专门用来上bbs的telnet软件？
<archl> 还有 bbs 那是啥？
<ofan> ltscn: telnet
<ltscn> ofan, 那个不太方便啊
<Alisha> qterm
<ltscn> archl, 就是。。上bbs用的
 * archl 没用过 bbs
<ltscn> Alisha, 谢谢！
<foxswat> 现在bbs都支持ssh了吧
<namoamitabuddha> ltscn: 爲啥不方便
<namoamitabuddha> ltscn: telnet
<ltscn> namoamitabuddha, 比如有的时候图片链接，还有点开用浏览器，还有编码转换什么的，记个地址啥的
<foxswat> 客户端可以预览图片的
<ofan> ltscn: 是上水木吧
<namoamitabuddha> ltscn: 編碼轉換 luit
<ltscn> ofan, 上ptt的，看看台湾同胞们
<ltscn> namoamitabuddha, 恩，不过感觉转了还是有点怪
<hamo_calm_down> roylez_: 看了妖王那个歌的字幕，我终于理解他在干什么了...
<roylez_> hamo_calm_down: 有字幕么
<hamo_calm_down> roylez_: acfan那个有字幕
<hamo_calm_down> roylez_: 野生字幕君翻译的
<roylez_> hamo_calm_down: ...
<\rs> roylez_: pentadactyl 怎麼讓 passkeys 支持 file:/// 的 .html
<roylez_> 母鸡...
<hamo_calm_down> roylez_: 这一人一票太不好玩了...我真想把妖王顶上去造福社会...
<roylez_> hamo_calm_down: ...
<franj> hello
<franj> hi
<Guest13414> franj, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<namoamitabuddha> ltscn: 編碼轉換 luit
 * tryit gtk有哪些显示html页面的组件？除了webkit
<microcai> tryit:  gtkhtml
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 尼玛avfan上都是基佬....
<Guest13414> 新 Kubuntu • 发现kubuntu很人性化的地方！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387183 打开菜单，不想要的程序点击右键就有卸载选项，真的很不错，垃圾不用的程序都删光光了，干净！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengzheng081212 — 2012-09-15 20:52
<tryit> microcai, gtkhtml有10年没更新了……
<_____aaaa> ofan: 应该主题中加上王垠的主页............
<archl> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -rf /
<hamo_aha> reboot
<bigmeow> 哈哈
<_____aaaa> CyrusYzGTt: 很好，很强大 or 很黄很暴烽
<CyrusYzGTt> _____aaaa§ ..
<dwjie> .
<ofan> _____aaaa: 什麼？
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 从射手的字幕看来，blueray的应该是有了..
<roylez_> ...
<_____aaaa> 随便说说
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 正在看dvdrip
<ofan> _____aaaa: 對我說幹嘛
<_____aaaa> ofan: ...
<_____aaaa> ofan: 现居美国？
<_____aaaa> ofan: 有没有个人博客我们看看，
<_____aaaa> 求ofan的blog
<ofan> _____aaaa: 有
<ofan> _____aaaa: 沒東西你看什麼
<_____aaaa> ofan: 看通过别人的视野看的更广一些
<ofan> _____aaaa: 不覺得
<ofan> 寫博客很浪費時間
<_____aaaa> ofan: 但很多人有很多的时间去浪费，
<ofan> _____aaaa: 還會浪費別人時間去看
<_____aaaa> ofan: 我看了王垠同志的blog，就不觉得浪费时间，
<_____aaaa> ofan: 胜过读了十年应试教育
 * adam8157 back
<adam8157> hamo_aha: roylez_ 你俩在说啥电影?
<roylez_> adam8157: prometheus
<adam8157> roylez_: 看过了都
<roylez_> adam8157: 电影院？
<adam8157> roylez_: 海盗湾
<roylez_> adam8157: dvd的不想看
<adam8157> roylez_: 电影院有字幕, 影响我学英语
<roylez_> adam8157: lol
<roylez_> adam8157: 吹吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 我看得英文字幕 =,=
<hamo_aha> adam8157: gaoji蛋跟机油饭完了？
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 嗯, 五道口 华联顶层 滚烫秀
<_____aaaa> 求主席的blog
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 啧啧..
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 很便宜...
<_____aaaa> 哈哈，主席把自个的配置放到了github上，
<roylez_> _____aaaa: roylez.heroku.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: @roylez: bizarrely trapped (@ herokuapp.com)
<foxswat> oday上还木有高清啊
<ofan> _____aaaa: 我看了感覺挺浪費時間
<_____aaaa> ofan: 个人水平不同么?
<ofan> _____aaaa: 得什麼水平？
<_____aaaa> ofan: 1.8m看2.0m的个头，自然是高，但2.5m看2.0m的个头，自然是2.0也是矮子，这么简单的道理
 * tryit 有人用pywebkitgtk吗？
<ofan> _____aaaa: 0.7的筆，0.5的鉛？
<_____aaaa> roylez 看了那个 linux下的支付宝，现在都有支付宝卡了，快捷支付，神马都不要，只要手机验证码，你out了
<roylez_> _____aaaa: 宝令是么
<_____aaaa> roylez 支付宝银行卡，绑宝手机号，短信验证
<roylez_> _____aaaa: 不喜欢有额外的东西
<_____aaaa> roylez 建行和中行的都有
<roylez_> _____aaaa: 俩渣行
<_____aaaa> roylez 呵呵
<Guest13414> 新 东北校区 • 长春理工大学光电信息学院~~ 话说 我们学校名好长.... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387187 统计信息: 发表于 由 光电小松鼠 — 2012-09-15 21:36
<adam8157> roylez_: 有啥电影可看?
<roylez_> adam8157: 没有给文艺青年看的
<adam8157> roylez_: 介绍个打发时间的
<vic_> 三个白雪公主与七个火枪手
<ofan> adam8157: 荒野大嫖客
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 还没看懂怎么办？
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 我给你解释
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 滚粗...等我看完再说
<roylez_> adam8157: battleship很烂么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我看着还行啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 比老谋子的片子好看吧？
<adam8157> roylez_: battleship 没内涵, 不过蛮带感
<adam8157> roylez_: 哪个是老谋子的
<roylez_> adam8157: 我就喜欢这种
<roylez_> adam8157: 张艺谋
<adam8157> roylez_: 那你应该去看Real Steel
<adam8157> roylez_: 很燃
<roylez_> adam8157: 要看就看主角特2的那种
<roylez_> adam8157: 你演的我肯定看
<adam8157> roylez_: real steel没看过, 赶紧去看, 你肯定喜欢
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 那头骨为啥炸了？
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 这哪有什么为啥
<hamo_aha> adam8157: ...
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 你这也能说看懂了...
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 这片子留下的疑点多了去了
<roylez_> adam8157: 挖坑不填的那种么
<adam8157> roylez_: 很多坑的啊, 很多都没解释
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 那就是个烂片...
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo_aha https://twitter.com/maozedong/status/246954961349509120
<Guest13414> adam8157,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Twitter / maozedong: Just heard the temperature ... (@ twitter.com)
<adam8157> hamo_aha: 异形前传嘛
<roylez_> adam8157: 喷了
<_____aaaa> roylez 免费的国际长途和免费的国际短信------------这个好，没发现啊
<roylez_> _____aaaa: 过时很久了
<_____aaaa> roylez 目前还能用不
<adam8157> roylez_: 笑死了
<roylez_> nope
<adam8157> hamo_lap: 特意上来看链接?
<adam8157> hamo_lap: https://twitter.com/maozedong/status/246954961349509120
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Twitter / maozedong: Just heard the temperature ... (@ twitter.com)
<hamo_lap> adam8157: 掉了...
<_____aaaa> roylez 没有新鲜内容
<_____aaaa> roylez 不过打算clone下你的部分配置，省了多少心思
<hamo_lap> adam8157: 尼玛还有床戏...
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo_lap 〖求下联〗钓鱼台用钓鱼岛钓鱼。
<roylez_> adam8157: 撸蛋仔拿撸蛋锅撸蛋 cc hamo_lap
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_lap> lol
 * hamo_lap 主席V5！拜主席！
<microcai> adam8157  上联都是错的，如何出下联
<adam8157> microcai: 看来的
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo_lap galaxy nexus真不错, 就是太大了
<neolkb> 下联:共产党用共和国压民
<hamo_lap> adam8157: 这人类飞大老远就是为了找一堆怪物求被虐？
<roylez_> neolkb: 太渣了，完全不工整
<neolkb> roylez,oo
<adam8157> hamo_lap: 看完了?
<hamo_lap> adam8157: 一半了..
<adam8157> hamo_lap: 看完再说
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似现在mplayer回自己加载字幕，奇怪了
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是一直自动加载的么
<roylez_> adam8157: 以前要写 -sub 啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 名字匹配就会自动...
<roylez_> adam8157: 真不知道...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你out太久太久了
<adam8157> roylez_: 还可以自动识别gbk or unicode知道不?
<roylez_> adam8157: 不知道...
<adam8157> roylez_: subcp=enca:zh:UTF-8
<roylez_> adam8157: 要装enca？
<adam8157> roylez_: 编译时enable了就行
<adam8157> roylez_: 去看咱的config, 相当舒服呢
<Guest13414> 新 初学者园地 • 请问10.04支持到什么时候呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387190 还是长期支持呢？感觉用12.04太卡了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dnjszy — 2012-09-15 22:09
<roylez_> adam8157: 懒得看
<hamo_lap> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<adam8157> hamo_lap: g家亲儿子太大了怎么办
<roylez_> adam8157: 墨西哥食品深入美国人心啊，开头就 chicken burrito
<imadper> hamo_lap: 践踏你!
<adam8157> roylez_: 在看啥?
<hamo_lap> imadper: ...
<imadper> roylez_: 还是不能发呀...
<roylez_> adam8157: battleship
<roylez_> imadper: 3天
<imadper> roylez_: 我可是好心帮你们测试....
<imadper> hamo_lap: 践踏你!
<roylez_> imadper: 评论还是可以的...
<roylez_> imadper: 你别发三次啊
<imadper> roylez_: 不开心!
<imadper> roylez_: 我那是增量测试....
<roylez_> imadper: 缺了德还是可以攒人品的
<imadper> roylez_: 一开始发了一个比较长的, 发现能发送, 我就像是是看最长是多少....
<hamo_lap> imadper: ...
<hamo_lap> imadper: 你那个也太长了...
<adam8157> roylez_: 应该永久封印
 * adam8157 求赠送 Galaxy Nexus
 * hamo_lap 求赠送 Macbook Air...
 * maplebeats 求送妹子
 * adam8157 同学要给我介绍90后 =,=
 * hamo_lap 求介绍90后
 * maplebeats 我是90后。。。
 * hamo_lap 求介绍90后妹纸...
 * maplebeats 工科学校，你懂找 
<adam8157> hamo_lap: 你被表白了啊
 * maplebeats 表你妹的白啊
 * adam8157 90后果然开放
 * maplebeats 躺枪
<hamo_lap> adam8157: 电影里那妹纸身材不错，就是胸太小了。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 舰长是A-team里的主角，挺喜欢这人的
<imadper> hamo_lap: 不长吧...
<imadper> hamo_lap: 我要真想长, 我就cat一个二进制文件给你
<hamo_lap> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo_lap: 一下子让你的数据库从几百k, 变成几兆. 估计我得上传一会儿的~
<imadper> 高级吧?~
<hamo_lap> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> hamo_lap: 明显的是bug, 你快修复去~
<hamo_lap> imadper: 已然搞定了
<imadper> hamo_lap: 不好好干活, 让主席拿小皮鞭抽你
<imadper> hamo_lap: 啥? 那你现在限制是多长?
<hamo_lap> imadper: 200个字符
<imadper> hamo_lap: 给我解封, 我再去测试一下去!
<hamo_lap> imadper: 解不了...
<imadper> hamo_lap: 要是还有bug, 就让主席用小皮鞭抽你屁股
<hamo_lap> imadper: 我们测试过了..
<imadper> hamo_lap: 解不了??!!!!  践踏hamo!!!
<adam8157> 0_0
<hamo_lap> adam8157: 没懂...
<hamo_lap> adam8157: 外星人那么牛逼的武器和飞船，就这么轻易被地球人干掉了？
<adam8157> hamo_lap: 简单说, 外星人创造了地球人, 然后又研制生化武器想灭了地球人, 反而把自己灭了
<hamo_lap> adam8157: 对啊，为啥要灭了地球人？
<majia321> douban上有很YY的影评
<majia321> 雷特例挖坑太多了
<adam8157> hamo_lap: 这是个坑
<hamo_lap> adam8157: 还有，开头那个喝了一口药的外星人啥意思？
<majia321> 全是坑……
<majia321> 未解之谜
<adam8157> hamo_lap: 把自己当成创造生命的第一推动啊
<adam8157> hamo_lap: 喝下之后飞船就走了, 可见这是个任务
<majia321> 有流放说，派别说，盗火说……
<majia321> 但导演称LV223  LV426属于同一星系的双星
<hamo_lap> majia321: 这双星哪来的？
<majia321> 异形1就是LV426
<majia321> 这是LV223的故事
<majia321> 围栏德公司殖民星编号
<hamo_lap> ...
<hamo_lap> 这坑挖的...
<majia321> 有人提出LV426的飞船装载的是正版异形
<majia321> LV223的是不完美待修复的复制品
<majia321> 这是基于航行日志时间分析的……
<hamo_lap> ...
<majia321> 反正一切无定论
<majia321> 果壳上还有人推测太空骑师和异形属同一星球的物种
<majia321> 甚至太空骑师是异形崇拜者
<majia321> 这是从太空骑师飞船的外部造型和内部装饰来YY的……
<hamo_lap> 人类始祖这么牛逼居然被自己造的东西灭了..
<majia321> 亲。LV223不一定是被异形所灭哦
<adam8157> hamo_lap: 坑多吧
<majia321> 黑色液体是关键……
<hamo_lap> adam8157: ...
<majia321> 等第二部
<hamo_lap> majia321: 黑色液体？
<hamo_lap> majia321: 就是让一个人变异那个？
<majia321> 嗯
<adam8157> hamo_lap: 蠕虫都变异了哦
<imadper> hamo_lap: 一看你就是喝多了....
<hamo_lap> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo_lap: 我吐嘈完了, 喝茶, 睡觉
<adam8157> majia321: 我也觉得不是被液体灭的, 他们死前还要往那个培养室跑呢
<majia321> 目前只确定 太空骑师+黑液=地球人类
<hamo_lap> majia321: 太空骑师是？最后那个仓里的人？
<majia321> 目前只确定 地球人类+黑液=感染者
<majia321> 嗯，工程师
<adam8157> majia321: 黑液还不一定是一个黑液
<adam8157> hamo_lap: 第一个
<majia321> 目前只确定 男感染者+女性=触手怪
 * adam8157 afk
<majia321> 目前只确定 触手怪（巨大化）+太空骑师=结尾黑乎乎的无尾异形
<majia321> 所以一堆巨坑
<majia321> 目前只确定 蠕虫+黑液=蛇状怪物
<majia321> 各路YY的都有
<hamo_lap> 额...人类这是何苦...
<majia321> 据说开场喝药水的镜头被删减过了
<minus2731> tunnel翻墙成功！
<MeaCu1pa> Prometheus?
<MeaCu1pa> 好看簿
<MeaCu1pa> 好看不
<ofan> 等bdrip
<majia321> 还不错
<majia321> 开场真心大气，就是挖坑太多
<majia321> 人类的终极问题不拍个几部，是说不清的……
<namoamitabuddha> 誰用 android 手機
 * minus2731 用
 * maplebeats +1
<namoamitabuddha> 我手機連電腦之後無法獲取數據
<[-x-]> ??
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/xiMSe.gif
<dwjie> .
<dwjie> hao .
<dwjie> hi
<Guest13414> dwjie, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<dwjie> Guest13414: bot ?
<Guest13414>  06:05
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-16
<insurgo222> test
<Guest13414> insurgo222, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<insurgo222> 现在没有bot了吗？
<hamo> roylez_ 这么早啊gaoji席？
<roylez_> hamo: 基蛤蟆
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 主席
<imadper> hamo: 哼哼!
<hamo> imadper ...
<imadper> hamo: 这里有个高级的人诶...
 * hamo momo imadper 
<imadper> hamo: jamesfung14 (~james@ec2-23-21-167-142.compute-1.amazonaws.com) has quit
<imadper> hamo: ec2
<hamo> imadper 有钱人而已
<imadper> hamo: 第一年免费的...
<imadper> hamo: 问题是, 就算免费, 我也没有呀...
<hamo> imadper 用多少都免费？不是吧？
<imadper> hamo: 不了解... 你去看看政策吧...
<hamo> imadper is.sb怎么样了？
<imadper> hamo: 早着开放呢
<imadper> hamo: 等出来了, 就去申请. 绝对的暴利
<hamo> imadper 把google.is.sb卖给百度..lol
<imadper> hamo: 360.is.sb卖给百度或者腾讯呗
<imadper> hamo: 360那么多仇家, 可以直接拍卖了...
<hamo> ...
<dwjie> .
<imadper> hamo: emc招聘呢, 你不去?
<hamo> imadper 校园招聘？
<hamo> imadper 啥时候？
<imadper> hamo: 就这个月
<imadper> hamo: 往后就不招了
<hamo> imadper 要笔试的吧？
<imadper> hamo: 必须呀..
<imadper> hamo: 现在哪儿有不需要笔试的?
<imadper> hamo: 可能你去360不用鄙视
<imadper> s/鄙视/笔试/
<hamo> imadper 网申了..
<imadper> hamo: 你网申360了
<imadper> ?
<hamo> imadper 网申了emc..
<imadper> hamo: 啥岗位?
<hamo> imadper sde
<imadper> hamo: 射蛋 工程师?
<hamo> imadper ..
<hamo> imadper 开发工程师
<imadper> hamo: s d 工程师嘛~ 我知道
<hamo> imadper 不过怕抽不出时间去笔试啊..
<hamo> imadper 你申没？
<imadper> 没, 我去广州那边的招聘去. 广州那边竞争压力小
<imadper> hamo: 除了我们学校, 就没说的过去的学校了. 哦, 华南理工还说的过去
<hamo> imadper 呃...帝都鸭梨大啊
<imadper> hamo: 对呀. 清华/北大/中科院的研究生和你抢工作
<hamo> ..
<hamo> ...
<hamo> ....
<imadper> hamo: http://campus.360.cn/
<Guest13414> imadper,啥网址y 2013校园招聘_360校园招聘职位
<hamo> 360..
<imadper> 怎么了?
<hamo> imadper 还记得那个360和百度的帖子不？
<imadper> hamo: 记得
<imadper> hamo: 但是360位置好
<hamo> imadper 360钱多也不想去啊...
<imadper> hamo: 我去360很近很近
<imadper> hamo: 为啥? 加班?
<hamo> imadper 壕，在北京有家...我们比不了啊..
<imadper> hamo: 壕你妹
<imadper> hamo: 你一个月比我多挣的钱, 都够你租房半年了!
<hamo> imadper 你信不？
<imadper> hamo: 至少仨月吧?
<hamo> imadper 你信不？
<imadper> hamo: 2k/m, 那你至少比我多挣8k吧
<imadper> hamo: 这就四个月了
<hamo> imadper 真没有，你说得这是蛋蛋壕和主席壕
<imadper> hamo: 不信!
<imadper> hamo: amazon给你8.5k, 你觉得少. 那dudu至少10k
<hamo> imadper 这都是睡前
<imadper> hamo: 你房租多少?
<hamo> imadper 1.5k吧
<imadper> hamo: 你一个月比我多挣6k总有吧?
<imadper> hamo: 我一个月到手才2k多
<hamo> imadper 到手真没有..
<imadper> hamo: 5k有吧?!
<hamo> ...
<imadper> hamo: 你算下房租!
<imadper> hamo: 3个月还富裕500
<hamo> imadper   我不生活啦？
<hamo> imadper 再说你还实习，就不用考虑钱的问题了
<imadper> hamo: 你每个月都交三个月的房租呀... 况且, 你是减去我挣得钱之后, 还能交三个月的房租外加富裕500块
<imadper> hamo: 你竟然还说我是壕
<hamo> imadper 在北京有家的都是壕..
<imadper> hamo: ...
<cherrot> roylez_: 坏人
<hamo> cherrot 壕你居然用ec2
<cherrot> hamo: 被主席ban掉了……
<hamo> ...
<roylez_> cherrot: 啥？？？
<roylez_> cherrot: lol
 * hamo 起床！
<roylez_> cherrot: 我都不记得了
<cherrot> hamo: roylez_ 把我放出去……
<roylez_> cherrot: 没帽子啊
<_____aaaa> 求极品博文，
 * cherrot 貌似挂ssh就不掉线了 lol
<imadper> cherrot: 改用户名, 别改nick就可以了
<imadper> cherrot: 我每次被ban, 都是把用户名改成 hamo
<cherrot> imadper: 这样挺爽的～ 目测不掉线了
<imadper> cherrot: ec2免费一年?
<cherrot> imadper: no no no
<roylez_> cherrot: 什么价钱？
<hamo> cherrot 壕
<_____aaaa> imadper: ec? e cloud?
<roylez_> cherrot: ping怎么样？
<imadper> roylez_: *** Ping time to cherrot is 00:00.01
<cherrot> imadper: 乃在公司？
<roylez_> imadper: 什么啊
<imadper> cherrot: 你怎么知道?
<cherrot> imadper: 不然怎么可能这么快
<imadper> roylez_: 我现在ping cherrot
 * imadper 一直以为我在家, 原来我在公司呀....
<hamo> ......
<rgenito_> hello everyone
<Guest39790> 新人，大家好
<_____aaaa> Guest39790: 请改nick
<cherrot> Guest13414: kk?
<_____aaaa> 求极品博文
<Guest39790> 怎么改？
<hamo> cherrot 你还是掉了
<Guest13414> 新 因特网相关软件 • 使用air微博出现各种问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387208 不能转发和发微博，会提示发布失败，但是可以评论可以收藏，其他功能正常，这是怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 woshiyoubao — 2012-09-16 10:22
<cherrot> hamo: 没 我重连了一次把终端去掉
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋壕
<adam8157> hamo: 壕你妹..
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<rgenito_> how do you do chinese input in ubuntu 12 ?
<_____aaaa> Guest39790: /nick name
<hamo> ...
<cherrot> rgenito_: It seems that you lack a Chinese input method?
<_____aaaa> hamo: 有没有兴趣给大家嚎一首时尚小曲？
<hamo> _____aaaa 找蛋蛋壕
<Guest39790> pinyin 输入法
<cherrot> 来个套马汉子
<_____aaaa> hamo: 在红帽还习惯不？
<hamo> _____aaaa 你是？
<_____aaaa> 求极品博文
<imadper> _____aaaa: hamo不习惯女生都躲着他, 所以离开红帽了
<cherrot> imadper: .... =.=
<_____aaaa> imadper: 给力
<hamo> imadper  你妹
<imadper> hamo: 我说错了?
<_____aaaa> imadper: 也许红帽里没有妹子呢
<imadper> _____aaaa: 毛线, 好多
<cherrot> imadper: 我艹 这么爽？
<hamo> imadper 明明是喜欢我的妹纸太多了，我不好拒绝所以就走了
<cherrot> imadper: 你是套马汉子
<_____aaaa> imadper: 新时代慰安女？
<imadper> hamo: ...........................................
<hamo> lol
<imadper> _____aaaa: 去, 这不侮辱人家吗?
<imadper> hamo: 我们组那个ccui你认识不?
<hamo> imadper 必然啊
<imadper> cherrot: 我是汉子, 是你套马
<imadper> hamo: 是senior诶
<hamo> cherrot是马，imadper是汉子
<cherrot> hamo: 。。。你妹。。。
<hamo> imadper 你们组两个senior呢
<_____aaaa> 求极品博文
<cherrot> _____aaaa: 什么东西？
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 我们组gaoji...
<hamo> imadper 你们组都是gaoji的人
<adam8157> hamo: +1
<hamo> adam8157 粗来的真是时候
<imadper> adam8157: 你们组也是
 * hamo RH就是个gaoji的公司
<imadper> hamo: 这么gaoji的公司, 还容不下你这么一个gaoji的蛤蟆....
<hamo> ...
<_____aaaa> 从amazon.cn连好快，从.com连真慢，不是一般的慢
<_____aaaa> hamo 那个freeflying可有blog?
 * lainme 谁想要个VPS玩玩，可以用一个月
<Aoy_c> lainme: 什么VPS
<lainme> Aoy_c: buyvm, openvz的
<night_> ca
<imadper> 擦, 蛤蟆
<night_> 有人在没a
<night_> 为啥不聊天呢
<night_> 我们来一起文字抗日
<imadper> night_: 好吧
<imadper> night_: 钓鱼岛是日本的!
<night_> 楼上说的对
<imadper> night_: 岛国萌妹子是我的!
<night_> 楼上说的还对
<_____aaaa> 敢情freeflying是搞艺术的？怎么文里全是地喜呀怒啊爱啊恨啊的？
<freeflying> _____aaaa: http://voices.canonical.com/zhengpeng.hou/2012/09/15/%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%A9iaas%E6%9B%B4%E5%A5%BD%E7%9A%84%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%E4%BA%8E%E6%88%91%E4%BB%AC/
<Guest13414> freeflying,啥网址y 如何让IaaS更好的服务于我们 | Zhengpeng's Blog
<lainme> night_: imadper 还以为你们俩是一个人
<imadper> lainme: ......................................................................................
<cherrot> thunderbird的irc客户端咋样？
<freeflying> _____aaaa: http://kubuntu.wordpress.com/
<night_> 去。。。。
<_____aaaa> freeflying: 谢谢
<night_> 俺是真汉子
<night_> 地地道道的抗日分子
<freeflying> _____aaaa: 你从哪里看到我的blog?
<night_> 明天就把隔壁邻居的日本玩具车砸了
<_____aaaa> http://www.baidu.com/link?url=b1c6d95dfa3a30425177da61cacaa89d9eca89de281af0a327cbcd9deddf56733608baf6648da98832ee19995fa4c10c49f4465ac56597a5b243f0f10e1d0d598a0f738ed6fdaac3bd3274ecd3a6db5c6c5a24556acac036a4734854aeeb8535cf561f770c548391f504caf0c54466c925f636acd3eddf3b121a4ddd04ab4defe23fa55612d75770e856a2fd2b8997b8a9d5b543925d62abfc26791b7372ed22e401903edfe5152d02c605afc5fca18532935e4c8dd863519e
<Guest13414> _____aaaa,啥网址y 百度--您的访问出错了
<_____aaaa> b06ba812f178f283c52b0836cd4fbb09b9d30e47b43f217d5a12ace1a7b1949540d3776444d7e6b2cb78f02a9acc06624fc4f416eb6fdb5fd891956a38ff93253e5a9aca1dbe83863051b6bc9d9ffde9709436bd66d82f0cd0980af6e7fdaa51ee2ae66a4a322bfcb56cda9940d5d9db525fcfb0d50d1492319ec0fcbea3a2881090b644f5377077317c064074685ebf2f1e3c44660f8d1f1cb30b3be6de9bf62588299b79ebac5573358cc3c0659257bfcf546427d385e0fb622fbf040b2542d27cf45e306ae660
<_____aaaa> ad3fea2693af1ce10fb04c3efcaa4492d174f4d9455527601907
<_____aaaa> freeflying: http://www.newsmth.net/pc/pccon.php?id=1087&nid=310336
<Guest13414> _____aaaa,啥网址y 刹那芳华
<freeflying> _____aaaa: 这个不是我的
<_____aaaa> freeflying: 为何百毒排名高呢
<cherrot> test
<cherrot> > Time.now
<Guest13414> cherrot, 不要玩机器人
<cherrot> Guest13414: 测试一下是否掉线。。
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘, 你连机器人都不放过!
<cherrot> imadper: ....
 * imadper 色貘 色魔
<cherrot> imadper: 套马色大象
<freeflying> _____aaaa: 不知道
<imadper> cherrot: 色魔还是色貘, 你喜欢哪个名字?
<cherrot> imadper: 色大象～
<imadper> cherrot: 你妹的色貘!
 * cherrot 貌似LAG了？
<imadper> cherrot: lag:1
 * cherrot 7.86s ...
<imadper> cherrot: 渣网...
<cherrot> imadper: 渣服务
<imadper> che
<imadper> cherrot: 你说开屎?
<imadper> cherrot: 改用heroku吧.
<cherrot> imadper: 哦 其实是同步邮件的原因
<imadper> cherrot: 渣色貘
<cherrot> imadper: 快么？
<imadper> cherrot: 你留腾讯吗?
<imadper> cherrot: 不知道. 你试试?
<cherrot> imadper: 懒
<_____aaaa> freeflying: 仅有一篇不很新颖的，这是你新开的博文吧
<Guest13414> 新 初学者园地 • 请问关于zliblg安装的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387209 各位好 在飞思的一块开发板上面做实验，按照说明文档中的内容，输入如下命令： sudo aptitude -y install ccache ncurses-dev zlib1g zlib1g-dev gcc g++ libtool 结果 Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "zliblg" Could …
<rgenito_> cherrot yes i lack a Chinese input method. do you know how to do this on ubuntu? ;(
<cherrot> rgenito_: to install a whole Chinese Language, go to "language support" program. Or if you only want a Chinese input method, try 'sudo apt-get install fcitx'
<lainme> rgenito_: apt-get install fcitx fcitx-config-gtk fcitx-frontend-all fcitx-pinyin
<freeflying> _____aaaa: 是啊
<_____aaaa> freeflying: 原来的博文呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<rgenito_> ty, i have the chinese language support, but not the input method
<lainme> rgenito_: then im-switch -s fcitx . logout and login
<rgenito_> thankks cherrot and lainme  :)
<rgenito_> btw, what is the keyboard shortcut to switch methods?
<freeflying> _____aaaa: 你想知道啥
<roylez_> cherrot: 给丫解了
<cherrot> lainme: 这一步在fcitx deb中做了
<cherrot> roylez_: momo
<lainme> rgenito_: you can configure fcitx after install. I think it's ctrl+space or ctrl+shift
 * cherrot ...
<_____aaaa> freeflying: 能通神的思想
<lainme> cherrot: 哦
<rgenito_> ty :)
<freeflying> _____aaaa: 　去安定医院吧
<rgenito_> huh? why did cherrot get kicked? lol
<cherrot> rgenito_: it's a long story.....
<_____aaaa> freeflying: 能生利者，道也。
<ofan> imadper: heroku國內訪問很慢
<Guest13414> 新 初学者园地 • 在ubuntu下，单独按Alt键会有什么反应 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387210 我一按这个键就会出现搜索框，为什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 msos — 2012-09-16 11:32
<hamo_alien> adam8157: .
<adam8157> hamo_alien: ?
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 能搞到异形的种子么？
<adam8157> hamo_alien: 自己去搜... (没啥看头
<_____aaaa> 尼玛，有没有这么恶心，前两天在公司，整了份文件存在了网盘了，今天居然无论如何无法登陆，毛毛
<rgenito_> 好记了！在Linux上拼音办法那么容易：）
<cherrot> rgenito_: 看来是成功了 :D
<rgenito_> 成功是什么？：D
<rgenito_> 英语是我的母语：）
 * cherrot 断线一次。。。
<night_> 你被T了，别掩饰了
<cherrot> night_: ...胡说。。
<Aoy_c> rgenito_: successful
<night_> >_<
<M3aCu1pa> 国内网盘也敢用。。。
<night_> 可以放毛片的
<night_> 我有1000W国内邮箱账户，这个可以卖钱吗
<cherrot> night_: 账户是啥意思？ 有密码？
<night_> 卖了会不会被查水表，喝咖啡，做监狱
<night_> 当然没有密码
<night_> 只有列表。。。
<cherrot> night_: 那谁要
<cherrot> night_: csdn 等等的 早就传开了。。
<night_> 垃圾邮件不需要列表吗
<rgenito_> Aoy_c, ty :)
<Guest13414> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助WINE梦幻 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387216 刚学LINUX不久 看了论坛里在UBUNTU上运行梦幻的教程 想自己试一试 结果未能成功 先说下环境 系统是UBUNTU12.04的 装的WINE1.5 运行时出现代码为 wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\winemenubuilder.exe" err:wineboot:ProcessRunKeys Error run …
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 国外找种子就是字幕不好找...
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 我找的那个居然是个俄文字幕的...
<archl> 有人用 Unity 么。谁能告诉我如何快速从一堆窗口中找一个关掉？
<cherrot> hamo_alien: shooter.cn上没有？
<cherrot> archl: 你用unity了啊 lol
<hamo_alien> cherrot: shooter上的那个不准..
<imadper> hamo_alien: 自己调整字幕是可以的
<imadper> hamo_alien: 你尾巴真多
<hamo_alien> imadper: 那是个性签名！
<imadper> hamo_alien: 好吧... 个性尾巴
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 色貘, 我的新尾巴怎么样?
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: gaoji
<archl> cherrot: 平时 xfce，今天进了 unity
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 你在百度是干这个的? http://cdc.zhaopin.com/FindFullTime/JobPosition/JobPositionDetail/CC000125358J90000009000
<Guest13414> madper|kickhamo,啥网址y 系统平台开发工程师_全职搜索_找全职_CDC学生职业发展中心_智联招聘
 * archl 觉得鸡肉根本不能吃啊。。。
 * archl 认为鸭肉也是。。。
<madper|kickhamo> archl: 那你去吃黄鼠狼得了...
<cherrot> archl: 吃牛肉的壕
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: emc在我学校没有宣讲会...
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 不开心呀!
<archl> cherrot: 我可以不吃肉。
 * archl 完全可以当纯素食者
<madper|kickhamo> archl: 试试`纯绝食者`
<archl> madper|kickhamo: 。
<archl> madper|kickhamo: 小样。。。
<archl> madper|kickhamo: majia又穿上了
<M3aCu1pa> 不吃肉，毋宁死
<archl> M3aCu1pa: .。。
<madper|kickhamo> M3aCu1pa: 拜胖叔
 * archl 需要输入大量绿色食物。。。
 * archl 需要一天吞下1kg+ 青菜
<madper|kickhamo> archl: 试试青蛙肉和蛤蟆肉. 绿的
<M3aCu1pa> EMC永远在招人，产品太烂，擦屁股的需求大。。。
<madper|kickhamo> archl: 至少皮是绿的... 对不对, hamo_alien
<M3aCu1pa> 青菜也能那样吃？农业啊
<hamo_alien> 。。。
<archl> madper|kickhamo:  hamo这么老实人都能惹到你。
<M3aCu1pa> 青菜都是农药
<madper|kickhamo> archl: 他给我禁言....
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 有人说你老实....
<hamo_alien> madper|kickhamo: 必须老实...
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 我们这里是蔬菜之乡---算是吧
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 寿光蔬菜大棚大棚
<M3aCu1pa> 白人吃得好，都菠菜生菜
<archl> 么
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 太寒了
<M3aCu1pa> 素食在我国会死得很难看
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 人家不知道中国人所谓上火是啥。
<adam8157> archl: 拜罗姐
<adam8157> hamo_alien: .
<piggybox> 天天吃素菜色拉多无聊啊
<M3aCu1pa> 我国素食就是一大把油，远比吃肉胆固醇和饱和脂肪酸高
<archl> piggybox: 。。。肉多聊什么？
<M3aCu1pa> 上火。。。火是啥。。。
<M3aCu1pa> 真怀念国外的小菠菜啊。。。
<piggybox> archl:  我的意思是素菜也要有多种做法嘛
<M3aCu1pa> 国内吃菠菜太奢侈，且都老了
<archl> piggybox: 。。。你以为沙拉就一种么。。。
<piggybox> archl:  色拉当然有很多种，但还是色拉不是
<hamo_alien> M3aCu1pa: 火是国人经常上的几种东西之一，其他的包含网，学和床
<archl> piggybox: 炒菜有好多种，都是炒菜不是？
<piggybox> archl:  抬杠就没意思了，都吃生的还需要烹饪干嘛
<archl> piggybox: 。想要烹调就烹调。。。
 * adam8157 希望google新儿子屏幕小点
<M3aCu1pa> 别说了，国内就是美式社会福利加北欧式农副产品价格，苦逼
 * archl 觉得还是地域差异
 * archl 还是怀念以前西瓜 5分一斤的时候
<M3aCu1pa> 别诋毁西餐了，嘿嘿。大家都一样的。只是中国人和法国人比较爱吹嘘饮食而已
<piggybox> 美式社会福利？国内都已经实现美国标准了？
<M3aCu1pa> 我是指模式，中国在学美国
<yandong> http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_70267
<Guest13414> yandong,啥网址y xen使用open vswitch的问题 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<jusss> http://www.figtaiwan.org/
<Guest13414> jusss,啥网址y Forth Taiwan
<hamo_alien> adam8157: roylez_ 吓死我了...
<adam8157> hamo_alien: huh?
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 异形...那个小异形冒头出来
<roylez_> hamo_alien: ...
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 是蛤蟆头么？
<adam8157> hamo_alien: 异性 还是 普罗米修斯
 * hamo_alien ...
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 异形
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 1
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 你想看异形么？去照镜子吧~~
<cherrot> archl: 寿光？
<archl> cherrot: 恩。
<cherrot> archl: 记得你们那有个标志性建筑是大白菜。。还是大葱来着
<adam8157> hamo_alien: 我不大敢看恐怖片
<adam8157> cherrot: 葱
<adam8157> archl: 你是寿光的啊?
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 还没见过...赶紧把照片发过来
<adam8157> cherrot: 2米高的葱
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<archl> adam8157不是
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 你自己照镜子就可以看见异形鸟
<archl> adam8157 2米高的瓜？
<cherrot> adam8157: 我记得寿光有地标建筑  忘记是个大葱还是大白菜了 :D
<Guest13414> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 命令行出现乱码，求高手指点！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387218 出现附件中的乱码，影响学习，还请各位帮忙排障一下！未命名.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuzhzhu — 2012-09-16 12:53
<roylez_> hamo_alien: brrip出了
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 早就照过了啊...只有帅哥一枚，并木有异形出现啊...赶紧发照片
<adam8157> archl: 两米高的大葱
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 赶紧去把brrip搞到离线上去
<adam8157> hamo_alien: brrip?
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 看主席的话...
<adam8157> hamo_alien: 这片还要蓝光? 没必要吧
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 湾湾上只有一个人放，还是3.5G滴
<jusss> 台湾那群人的技术类的文章感觉很激进
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 也是，反正看完了
<adam8157> roylez_: upscaled?
<archl> adam8157好
<adam8157> archl好
<roylez_> adam8157: http://rapidimg.org/images/vL7K.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: 这货这次演的是日本人么？
<roylez_> adam8157: battleship里他演日本舰长滴
<adam8157> roylez_: 这里头没有说大家是什么国籍
<roylez_> adam8157: 估计是专业黑亚裔的
<adam8157> roylez_: 没感觉, 里头没说几句话, 而且都是很清淡
<roylez_> adam8157: 也是，不够重口你记不住
<adam8157> ..
<hamo_alien> roylez_: adam8157  那小异形咋这么快就长这么大了？
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 吃三鹿的
<adam8157> hamo_alien: 吃蛤蟆, 大补 roylez_
<jusss> roylez_: doc文件用啥打开
<roylez_> jusss: antiword
<jusss> roylez_: 没装
<jusss> roylez_: 那个openoffice之类的能
<jusss> roylez_: 不
<roylez_> 可以
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 不对劲，transmission突然连不上湾湾的磁链了
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 难道我要 proxychains transmission？
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 那不得慢死
 * adam8157 afk
<jusss> roylez_: proxychains慢四
<cherrot> roylez_: 啥时候的状况？  我前些天下了个复仇者联盟来着
<roylez_> cherrot: 今天的事情
<cherrot> jusss: proxychains是个啥
<roylez_> cherrot: 昨天我还下了battleship
<jusss> 为啥那个openoffice给自己取名openoffice.org ?难道流行以网址作文件名?
<jusss> cherrot: 给没提供代理功能的软件提供代理吧
<cherrot> jusss: 哦
<roylez_> cherrot: 重启了transmission，好了
<roylez_> cherrot: 骑骆驼的你弱爆了
<jusss> roylez_: proxychains是不是提供远端解析dns ?
<cherrot> roylez_: 我啥时候骑骆驼了……
<roylez_> jusss: dns也走代理
<roylez_> cherrot: 你就这id啊
<jusss> roylez_: 用过proxychains，感觉好慢
<cherrot> roylez_: cherrot 和 camel 有毛关系……
<jusss> ff seamonkey之类自带remote dns
<roylez_> cherrot: 确实是毛的关系
<cherrot> roylez_: ...
<jusss> chrome貌似也有缓存之类的解决dns问题
<jusss> 终结者ii 这个电影谁看过
<piggybox> jusss:  不如问谁没看过
<jusss> piggybox: 我没看过
<cherrot> jusss: 那你问啥。。。
<jusss> piggybox: 谁主演的
<piggybox> jusss:  http://baike.baidu.com/view/13843.htm
<Guest13414> piggybox,啥网址y 阿诺德・施瓦辛格_百度百科
<Guest13414> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 在我们普通的电脑上安装苹果系统是否好那？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387219 前几天看我们宿舍的一哥们在他的电脑上安装上了苹果的系统，他还跟我介绍：一些什么，基于BSD UNIX ，UNIX工具一样用，够Cool，安全稳定云云，看看他的系统心里还真有点痒 …
<cherrot> roylez_: 嘟噜不能搜索啊
<roylez_> cherrot: 没写呢
<cherrot> roylez_: hamo_alien 这个 “弄死他”到底是啥？
<roylez_> cherrot: http://dooloo.info/p/Q2b
<Guest13414> roylez_,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 周立波的外型，少主的舞步，保加利亚妖王的霸气，棒子国神曲《我爸刚弄死他》
<StarBrilliant> sevk为什么悲剧地变成Guest了……
<hamo_alien> adam8157: roylez_ 妈的这异形还喜欢菊爆...
 * lainme 谁想要个VPS玩玩，可以用一个月
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 你丫真重口..
<jusss> 编码问题真恶心，就不能统一编码吗，
<archl> lainme:  终于决心换了
<archl> lainme: 我，我举手！
<lainme> archl: 恩。已经换了
<hamo_alien> madper|kickhamo: 异形重口好呗...
<lainme> archl: 我把各种登录信息发到你的gmail了。最后一个https://manage.buyvm.net是管理面板的
<Guest13414> lainme,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<archl> lainme: 谢谢你。
<cherrot> roylez_: 好带感。。
<jusss> 是多学几种语言好，还是学好一种语言呢
<madper|kickhamo> jusss: 至少学好一种语言
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 我刚发现, 原来我还有这么霸气的一个名字
<jusss> madper|kickhamo: 哦，我想好好学学c,但是不知道再深点是啥，大部分教材都一样
<madper|kickhamo> jusss: 系统编程? 算法?
<madper|kickhamo> jusss: c学多好都不过分.
<jusss> madper|kickhamo: 不知道算法是啥。。。
<_____aaaa> freeflying: 早上我说的不全，我是说我想了解一些能通神的编程思想，
<madper|kickhamo> jusss: 八皇后之类的经典算法?
<madper|kickhamo> jusss: 还有数据结构, 各种avl/红黑之类的树?
<^chen> - o
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 基席，咱们是不是把如果是内容贴帖子的内容长度也限定了？
<roylez_> hamo_alien: .
<jusss> madper|kickhamo: 据说实际应用中很少用到算法之类的，只有acm之类的才强调算法
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 搞多长合适？
<madper|kickhamo> jusss: 数据结构随处可见
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 这个内容可是原始的markdown语法
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 你看着办，我在看片
<hamo_alien> roylez_: ...
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 九月blue...撸多了伤身...
<jusss> madper|kickhamo: 如果想与硬件打交道，学啥
<madper|kickhamo> jusss: 学电路去吧. 看时序图
<^chen_> - o -
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 你对着异形片能撸？
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 我说你呢..
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 等我去找个帽子
 * cherrot lol
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
 * ^chen_ 晕倒
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 突然有了一种被揭穿的快感是把？
<jusss> roylez_: 我以ee之名赐予汝光环，lol
<cherrot> lainme: 网站般哪了啊？新买的VPS？
<cherrot> jusss: 你也快了。。
<jusss> cherrot: adam afk了
<lainme> cherrot: castlegem.co.uk
<_____aaaa>  /op me
<_____aaaa> Guest13414: op me
<jusss> Guest13414: /noop Guest13414
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 怎么穿的是中山装...
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 啥？
<cherrot> 刚才我掉线了？
 * cherrot 奇葩了
 * ^chen hello
<^chen> 都午休呢(⊙o⊙)？
<jusss> android的手机，怎么查看是多少位的
<jusss> 或者说怎么查看cpu是多少位的
<hamo_alien> jusss: 不用查，都是32位的
<jusss> hamo_alien: 有什么方法吗？
<hamo_alien> jusss: 没方法..
<jusss> hamo_alien: 。。。
<jusss> hamo_alien: 跟内存地址有关吗
<jusss> hamo_alien: 16bit ffff 32bit ffffffff
<cherrot> jusss: 你查CPU型号然后搜去吧。。
<dwjie> iii
<archl> dokuwiki:firefox 运行 install.php但是却下载。权限。。。
<Guest13414> 新 新立得和软件源 • sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list提示让我找gedit help，请指教一下！非常感谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387222 sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list提示让我找gedit help，请指教一下！非常感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 hss626 — 2012-09-16 15:11
<archl> 明白了。。。没装php
<binker> .
<cherrot> archl: 环境架好了？
<archl> cherrot: 没
<cherrot> archl: 原先没有环境？
<archl> cherrot:  debian
<binker> 用ssh可以轻而易举管理远程的主机
<cherrot> archl: 那应该很方便吧 apache/nginx php mysql
<binker> 真的很方便
<binker> 话说更新管理器老是提示说新的Ubuntu12.04.1LTS系统可用，叫我升级
<archl> cherrot: 恩。
<binker> 箩姐
<binker> 今天没有休息么/？
<cherrot> binker: 我的没 直接部分升级生上去了
<binker> 我不打算升级阿
<binker> 因为这个系统好不容易配置到现在很完美了
<binker> 运行很稳定
<lainme> binker: 更新管理器，可以选择不提醒的
<binker> 使用也很是顺手
<binker> 嗯
<binker> lainme: 谢谢体现
<archl> binker:  以后每天都当休息好了
<binker> 谢谢提醒
<binker> archl: 你用的是arch系统？？？
<archl> binker: 不是
<binker> 哦
<binker> 看你名字
<binker> 还以为用那个拱门系统呢
<archl> binker: 。很多人用哦
<binker> 我也以前也用过
<binker> 在虚拟机上安装的
<binker> 后来懒了
<binker> 现在什么虚拟机也懒得安装了
<binker> 以前看见一个系统就下载一个
<binker> 一大堆
 * archl 还没用过虚拟机装linux呢。。。
<binker> 每个系统都想试试看
 * archl 都是直接不看说明书都上。。。
 * lainme 外国人写的教科书太厚了。沉死了。桌子上也放不下
<archl> lainme: 。。8开那么大的？
<archl> lai
 * archl 记得以前有过带3本课本达到7kg的时候。
<lainme> archl: 一页差不多A4那么大。我的桌子宽度只有4张A4纸。笔记本一张，电脑两张。书放不下了
<archl> lainme:  额。不是课本都是那个尺寸么——我的记忆里。。。
 * archl 说的是中学课本
<lainme> archl: 很多书是一半大小的。
<archl> lainme: 一个懒办法就是找一块大平板。放在桌子上。
<binker> 我们装的主机 连机箱都省了
 * archl 曾经把书放在笔记本的键盘上看。。。
<binker> 找个纸盒神马的垫着
<archl> 要输入时，抓起无线键盘
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 无线键盘和鼠标首次登录的时候失灵
<binker> 鼠标失灵是怎么回事
<binker> 每次登录后，需要注销一次
<binker> 重新登录就可以正常使用了
<binker> 不管神马系统都是一样的
<binker> win7
<binker> 还是Ubuntu
<binker> 首次登录不能用左键选择
<binker> 可以右键
<binker> 无法点选各种选项
<binker> 只好在键盘上用快捷键
<binker> 注销
<binker> 然后重新登录
<binker> 蛋疼的是
<binker> 安装新系统的时候有些选项要用鼠标点选才可以
<binker> 比如安装win7就需要点击同意接受那个霸王条款
<binker> 鼠标失灵
<binker> 无法点选
<madper|kickhamo> Guest13414: 干活...
<binker> 超级等坑
<cherrot> binker: tab 空格 回车都不能用？
<binker> cherrot
<binker> 失灵了
<binker> 首次登录无法正常使用
<cherrot> binker: O
<binker> 我后来用虚拟机安装的
<binker> 就是把新的硬盘挂载到一个虚拟机上
<binker> 用虚拟机启动系统光盘文件
<binker> 选择安装到新硬盘上面
<binker> 安装的是APU
<binker> APU直接用LVEUSB无法安装
<binker> liveUSB
<binker> 无法引导
<binker> 提示引导错误
<binker> 在BIOS的启动项中选USB-HDD也不行
<binker> cherrot:
<cherrot> binker: 丝毫没看懂……
<cherrot> binker: 哦 看懂了
<binker> 你经常用ssh么
<cherrot> binker: 不是Win7么？
<cherrot> binker: 还算经常
<binker> win7也有安装
<binker> ubuntu也有安装
<binker> 我本来是帮同事安装的Ubuntu
<binker> 他要玩那个脑残的CF
<binker> wine不成功
<cl_> 果然是极品。。
<binker> 只好安装win7
<Guest13414> 新 初学者园地 • 我的ubuntu装完以后就只能从u盘里启动，拔掉u盘启动就是原来的win7. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387226 我想让计算机在不插u盘的情况下正常启动，怎么弄。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Victimcho — 2012-09-16 16:14
<binker> 我叫他买正版的win7
<binker> 还有买正版杀毒软件
<binker> 他有点惊讶
<binker> 软件也要花钱买阿?
<binker> 他从来没听说过装电脑系统还要花钱买的
<binker> 整天在网吧里玩CF
<cl_> 是不是安装到u盘了。。。。
<binker> 挂在YY语音聊天频道里面
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 先弄到U盘里面
<binker> 然后用U盘来安装系统
<binker> 新装的主机没有光驱的
<binker> 连机箱都没有
<binker> 就一堆裸机
<binker> 配件
<binker> 我给他装个win7
<binker> 没有激活的
<cl_> 。。
<cl_> 这个IRC好冷啊。
<binker> 秋天了
<binker> 所以有点冷的感觉
<binker> cl_: 你的名字有点象bot
<cl_> 是啊
<cl_> 呵呵
<cl_> 默认就是这个
<cl_> 有没有一起学linux 的？
<cl_> 出来吼吼啊
<cl_> 不行我就去qq圈子里面试试
<binker> 这里面 都是
<binker> 有的在睡觉呢
<cl_> 。。。。。
<cl_> 不符合夜猫子的生物钟标准啊。
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 这片子令人失望啊
<hamo_alien> roylez_: ...
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 坑太多了？
<binker> 怎么不符合
<binker> 神马片子？
<binker> 主席
<roylez_> prometheus
<cherrot> 后代和孩子有区别么。。。
<binker> 区别
<binker> 后代包括的范围比较大
<cherrot> binker: 哦 刚才试了一下 明白了
<binker> 后代就是孩子以及孩子的孩子的孩子的孩子
<cherrot> binker: lol
<binker> ？？？？
<binker> lol？
<binker> 凹凸慢了
<binker> cherrot:
<binker> lol求解
<cherrot> binker: laugh out loudly
<binker> ……^_^
<cherrot> archl: 戳戳
<adam8157> hamo_alien: roylez_ 睡了一觉~
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 已然看完两部异形了...
<adam8157> hamo_alien: ..
<dwjie> hi
<dwjie> 好
<Guest13414> dwjie, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<dwjie> Guest13414: ................
 * madper|kickhamo 考虑kde
 * madper|kickhamo 's 考虑gedit
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 对了, 你还没回答我呢
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 你要不要留腾讯呀
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: 什么？
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 你说烤异形啥味道？
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 你实习多久呀?
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: 哦 没看到  。   留吧
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: 实习到毕业怎么样？
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 行.... 我看行...
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: 或者你有啥好建议没？
<adam8157> hamo_alien: 我肯定会说是XX味儿
<jusss> roylez_: 给你推荐部好电影， all things fair
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 先投几个好的公司, 反正就算面不上, 也可以留在腾讯
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 就没压力了
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 鸡肉味，嘎嘣脆？
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: 也是呢   这些天一直没腾出空整理简历，再不整怕要成千古恨了。。。
<adam8157> hamo_alien: 蛤蟆味儿
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: ....
<madper|kickhamo> adam8157: +1
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: 天天加班伤不起 。。。
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 你们公司?
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 工资还高呢
<hamo_alien> cherrot: 不加班，可以去帽帽，看看 madper|kickhamo 壕和蛋蛋壕
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 看我名字
<cherrot> hamo_alien: 是啊  这些壕们
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 壕你妹... 你工资比我高多了
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 至少一个月4K+
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 我一个月2k还不管饭
<adam8157> hamo_alien: 晚上吃啥
<hamo_alien> adam8157: 同事请客
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 壕
<adam8157> hamo_alien: 壕
<hamo_alien> adam8157: madper|kickhamo 同事请客壕个鬼...穷的都只剩下蹭饭吃了..
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: 没有4K+ 。。 我要是北京的 也就2K+
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: 同样不管饭……
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 擦? 深圳管饭呀!
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 怎么, 腾讯在不同地方, 待遇还不一样?
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: 分部哪能跟总部比呀！
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 渣, 那你去总部呀!
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: 一个天上一个地下啊
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: 这不想帝都离家近点么
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 我擦, 你云南, 近能近到哪儿去?!
<jusss> mv ../xxx ./
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: 我是山东淫～
<madper|kickhamo> cherrot: 怎么一个个都山东的? hamo_alien 你也是山东的?
<cherrot> madper|kickhamo: lol 山东人拯救地球～
<hamo_alien> madper|kickhamo: 山东你妹...哥家就在北京北边一点
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 俄罗斯???
<jusss> hamo_alien: 你也是河北的?
<hamo_alien> jusss: .
<Guest13414> 新 Kubuntu • 删除kubuntu分区之后怎么在win7里面把剩余空间分配给主分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387228 已经删除那个卷了，下面写有那么多空间的剩余空间，不知道怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 stormier — 2012-09-16 16:52
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 我也河北的...
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 我衡水的
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 你嘞?
<hamo_alien> madper|kickhamo: 北京壕莫装
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 擦你妹, 我的身份证都不是110开头的
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 劳资是131开头的
<hamo_alien> madper|kickhamo: 二代北京壕莫装
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 黑毛
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 擦你妹, 我真是河北的....
<madper|kickhamo> roylez_: 别老叫蛤蟆外号... 人家正名就叫蛤蟆, 怎么老是叫它黑毛呢?
<hamo_alien> madper|kickhamo: 现在是京户的就是壕
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: .... 我也希望我是壕....
<adam8157> hamo_alien: 毛儿
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 黑毛蛤蟆
 * hamo_alien ...
 * madper|kickhamo 壕必备  http://www.smzdm.com/plextor-plextor-px-512m3s-ssd-solid-state-drive-2-5-inch-512gb-369-9-about-2400.html  cc roylez adam8157
<adam8157> madper|kickhamo: 我都没电脑, 买这干啥
<madper|kickhamo> adam8157: 揣兜里, 或者挂脖子上, 让路人都知道你是壕..  cc hamo_alien
<roylez_> madper|kickhamo: 惦记买硬盘的都是卢瑟
 * hamo_alien 用公司电脑的卢色飘过...
<madper|kickhamo> roylez: 不懂啥叫撸色...
 * hamo_alien 惦记Macbook Air都买不起的卢色飘过...
<madper|kickhamo> hamo_alien: 这个是给你推荐的... http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.28.ee9d66&id=14606977392
<Guest13414> madper|kickhamo,啥网址y 日本 顶级静电耳机stax sr009（ 实体现货）-淘宝网
 * madper|kickhamo 
 * madper|kickhamo 淘宝没有卖大奥的..
<dwjie2> .
<jusss> roylez_: 字幕问题真纠结，一个电影，人家把字幕配成cd1 cd2两段字幕，纠结
 * jusss 字幕问题怎么解决，求帮助
<Aoy_c> jusss: http://submerge.delarue-berlin.de/
<Guest13414> Aoy_c,啥网址y .srt submerge
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 魔都人能够一天不停的说话，烦死鸟
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 而且他们还有吃蛤蟆的嗜好
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 我记得不是只有小娃娃才有这种终极技能？
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 智商不长进没办法啊
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 嗯嗯，魔都待久了都这样
<jusss> Aoy_c: 这是个在线合并分开字幕的网站？
<Aoy_c> jusss: 恩，把cd1和cd2字幕上传上去可以合并，也可以分割，还能改时间
<jade-shan> ……
<jade-shan> 别乱放地图炮好不好
<roylez_> hamo_alien: http://jandan.net/2012/09/16/bruise-lead-to-swollen.html
<Guest13414> roylez_,啥网址y 悲剧啊：女子腿部擦伤没钱治疗，现面临截肢
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 卧槽...你这何苦...
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 我正要去吃饭..
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 帮你开胃
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 看着NB的望远镜
<hamo_alien> roylez_: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/86a5306djw1dwyhxtwz3uj.jpg
<binker> 主席你的开胃菜也太重口味了吧
<binker> 崩溃阿
<binker> 早知道不看了
<binker> 太恐怖了
<binker> 真是手贱
<roylez_> binker: 你有没有一点点同情心啊
<binker> 蛤蟆你变成外形人了
<roylez_> binker: 现在的小孩子啊，真是不像话
<binker> 同情心有的
<binker> 老大
<archl> roylez_ 小孩子
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 小鬼
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 吃饭去了。希望吃完了，这几个魔都的能够八卦完。说了一天的外语
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 这几个人说外语？
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 魔都人就是NB
<archl> hamo_alien: 。。。roylez 专门开会的啊。。。
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 侬弄脓 ....
<archl> hamo_alien: 你作为他的黑毛都不知道？
<hamo_alien> roylez_: ...
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 我以为是英语...
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 瞎扯什么啊。英语是官方语言
<roylez_> hamo_alien: 正经一点的公司都是英文开会英文邮件
<hamo_alien> roylez_: 我度太不正经了...
<archl> roylez_ 不正经，用上海话开会 :)
<archl> hamo_alien:  你度是美国公司，用中国话开会是尽量掩人耳目。
<hamo_alien> archl: 还是罗姐懂我啊
<cherrot> hamo_alien: 乃度上海话开会？
<hamo_alien> cherrot: 不是...我度一般都是各种普通话..
<archl> hamo_alien: 对了，你的口音我似乎没听出来。
<Guest13414> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu如何安装Canon LBP2900驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387233 以前也发过这个问题，可是论坛里回答都是没用。 我也从官网下载过相应的驱动，那个注明是对于ubuntu 10.04以上版本的。安装好后，在CUPS里也能找到Canon LBP2900驱动，但是插上打印机，无论怎么调试 …
<hamo_alien> archl: 没口音...从小就没说过家乡话的卢色飘过...
<archl> hamo_alien:  我不会说，但是被影响到了
<archl> hamo_alien: 潍坊普通话，山东范围内据说是最土气。
<hamo_alien> archl: 说实话不觉得山东话好听...
<cherrot> archl: 乃们以前是梁山泊的吧
<cherrot> hamo_alien: 谁说好听来着。。。
<archl> hamo_alien: 额。只有蛋蛋靠近那边的话好听吧。
<binker> 听习惯了就好听
<archl> hamo_alien:  山区的山东话就是土话
<archl> cherrot:  梁山？是么。。
<binker> 刚听的哈感觉像是鸟语
<archl> cherrot: 不是啊
<cherrot> archl: 不清楚
<archl> cherrot: 潍坊大概是山东正中央。。。
<binker> 粤语呢？
<binker> 粤语好听么？
<archl> binker: 说了粤语腔调的人说英语，也是粤语腔。
<binker> 嗯
<archl> binker: 我能完全不明白句子意思，但是知道对方说了那些单词。
<binker> HONGKONG就是粤语腔的英语单词
<archl> binker: 不一定。
<binker> 就是了
<archl> binker: 先学英语的就是英语腔调。
<binker> 你以为这个是怎么得来的
<archl> binker: 我见过很多会说粤语的也是用英语的方式说的。
<binker> 这个就是老外听那些人说的香港
<binker> 用白话说的香港
<binker> 音译过来的
<binker> 嗯
<archl> adam8157 我可能又要参加业余足球比赛了
<archl> adam8157 哦，不该说又
<archl> binker: 广东这些日子还热么。
<binker> 不热了
<binker> 开始有点秋意了
<binker> 早上和晚上有点冷冷的
<binker> 象吹冷气的感觉
<cherrot> archl: 我用ssh明明很爽的
<archl> cherrot: 怎么了？
<archl> cherrot: 什么让你说道这个了？
<cherrot> archl: 怎么你用着就很憋屈。。
<archl> cherrot: 因为不常用吧。
<cherrot> archl: 今天用了一天  还算顺畅
<archl> cherrot: 什么？
<archl> cherrot:  lainme 也给你了 :)
<cherrot> archl: 没啊
<cherrot> archl: 我用的之前给你介绍的ssh方法
<archl> cherrot: 。。。我很糊涂的。。。不明白你再说什么呢。
<lainme> archl: 给什么？
<cherrot> archl: 就是之前告诉你的翻墙的办法
<archl> lainme:  哦刚才我没看懂的。。。
<testing12> hello
<madper|kickhamo> hi
<Guest13414> testing12, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<madper||||||||||> ham
<madper||||||||||> cherrot:
<cherrot> madper||||||||||: ....
<madper||||||||||> che
<madper||||||||||> cherrot: 霸气否?!
<cherrot> madper||||||||||: 大尾巴象
<madper||||||||||> cherrot: 色貘!
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 你们都吃饭了没
<cherrot> binker: 没吃呢
<binker> 哦
<binker> 天黑了
<binker> 该吃饭了
<cherrot> 是啊
<madper||||||||||> binker: 你懂什么, 色貘是夜行动物.
<cherrot> madper||||||||||: 大尾巴象
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 今天见他挂这里一天了
<Guest13414> 新 系统安装和升级 • 开始升级12.10了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387237 如果挂了，我会上来说一声的 统计信息: 发表于 由 funicorn — 2012-09-16 18:50
<madper||||||||||> binker: 你想下, 色魔嘛, 当然是夜里才好下手了~
 * madper|||||||||| 能看到我挂了一天了的人, 自己也没少上...
<binker> 现在改了
<binker> 都是流行地铁街头
<binker>  你们都用什么客户端登录irc
<testing12> xchat
<binker> 我用系统自带的Empathy 2.30.3
<binker> 看了都在狼吞虎咽当中哦
<binker> 静悄悄的
<johann_> 啊啊啊，我吱声了
<binker> 你用的神马客户端？？
<johann_> Quassel
<binker> 我用的这个用不了irc命令
<binker> 那些常用的irc命令都不行
<binker> 比如/whois
<johann_> binker: 是啊，不行
<adam8157> archl: 刚吃饭回来
<binker> 喝了小酒么？
<binker> adam8157
<adam8157> binker: 啤酒而已
<binker> 啤酒也是酒里
<binker> 现在连啤酒也有山寨滴
<binker> 有次就买到仿冒青岛的啤酒
<binker> 入口就觉得不对劲
<johann_> 那还好，我不怎么喝
<ofan> binker: 早就有了
<binker> 我后来去那个小店
<binker> 找店主理论
<binker> 店主说这个是神马名牌的
<binker> 晕倒
<johann_> 能从外观上区别吗？
<Router2> binker irssi
<binker> 仿冒的
<ofan> binker: 以前散裝青脾很多都是假的
<binker> 那些字体和青岛用的字体一样的
<binker> 商标是蓝宝石
<johann_> 我连外观的不能分辨，唉
<binker> 简直就是坑爹
<binker> 红牛也是有假冒的
<ofan> 問一問救知道
<johann_> 呵呵
<binker> 垃圾小店
<binker> 什么都是假的
<binker> 抽烟的人说那家店里的香烟都是假的
<binker> 我不抽烟
<madper||||||||||> binker: 店主是男的女的?
<binker> 假烟也抽不出来
<binker> 店主男的
<binker> 一家人
<johann_> 要是那些砸东西的愤青砸的假冒的日本货，那才要笑死人了
<madper||||||||||> binker: 你去捏捏他老婆的胸, 看看是不是假的
<johann_> madper||||||||||，你好坏
<binker> 还没学会那招抓奶龙爪手呢
<binker> 以前看过一个笑话，一个女的去整容
<binker> 整完后，就让人家猜猜她的年龄
<binker> 很多人猜不出
<johann_> 我吃饭去了哦
<binker> 某美女，决定下重金，让自己整容瘦身。
<binker> 　　花十几万元以后，她觉得非常满意！
<binker> 　　回家路上，在报摊，买了份报纸，找钱的时候，她问老板：“不好意思，你猜我几岁？”
<binker> 　　老板说：28。 她好高兴：我都37啦！
<binker> 　　接着，她去卖当劳。问柜台的小姐同样的问题。 小姐说：我猜29。
<binker> 　　她好高兴：不是，37啦！兴高采烈，
<binker> 　　她去街角的统一超市买包口香糖，忍不住又问那里的柜台小姐。
<Guest13414> binker:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan> binker: 繼續
<madper||||||||||> ofan: 你现在在用两个显示器?
<binker> ofan你把那个显示器送给我算了
<binker> 反正你留着也是浪费阿
<ofan> madper||||||||||: 恩
<binker> 你现在怎么可以用两个显示器了阿？
<madper||||||||||> ofan: 你在显示器a里面全屏放flash, 然后在b里面操作, 怎么能让flash保持全屏呀?
<binker> 不是说不支持么？
<binker> 扩展就可以了
<ofan> madper||||||||||: 不能
<ofan> mac對多屏幕支持不好
<madper||||||||||> ofan: 我这里偶尔能... 我擦...
<ofan> madper||||||||||: linux無壓力
<ofan> madper||||||||||: 用awesome
<binker> 可以把一台主机当成两台主机来使用哦
<madper||||||||||> ofan: 不想用awesome...
<ofan> binker: 繼續帖你的黃段子
<madper||||||||||> binker: 继续呀
<binker> 老头的回答让美女晕到：.... 老头漫不经心的说：》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》在麦当劳的时候 我排在你后面
<cherrot> binker: 中间漏了
<binker> 嗯，
<cherrot> binker: 刚你被屏蔽了
<dwjie> exit
<cherrot> binker: 口香糖那里继续
<binker> 我发网址
<binker> 你们过去围观就得了
<binker> 这样就不会被认为刷屏
<binker> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_857e68560100z5r7.html
<Guest13414> binker,啥网址y 让我摸一下 我就知道你多大_落幕夏_新浪博客
<johann_> 这里刷屏有什么后果？什么是flood？
<binker> 刷屏就被屏蔽发言阿
<adam8157> madper||||||||||: awesome 好啊
<johann_> 哦
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: 先用着stumpwm吧...
<binker> 以前玩过用虚拟机
<binker> 外接一个显示器
<binker> 还有一套USB无线键盘鼠标
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: awesome用过, 但是用的不是很爽...
<binker> 就可以一台主机当成两台主机来用了
<adam8157> madper||||||||||: 哪里不爽, 你这是没习惯
<binker> 可以供两个人同时上网什么
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: 撸啊不爽..
<binker> 玩斗地主之类的
<adam8157> madper||||||||||: lua很好, 而且你大概懂语法就可以了...
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: 以后再试吧... 现在最想折腾的不是wm...
<binker> 快要下班了
<adam8157> madper||||||||||: 是啥
<binker> 明天要换纱了
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: ruby... 然后转到hss混饭吃...
<adam8157> madper||||||||||: 他们招py呢
<binker> 今天老是短线
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: 我擦, 怎么又成py了... py不学!
<binker> 老是断线
<binker> PY不好么？
<madper||||||||||> binker: 你会py?
<adam8157> madper||||||||||: py咋了
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: 缩进我就不喜欢... 难道你喜欢?
<adam8157> madper||||||||||: 我喜欢
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> madper||||||||||: 搞得代码很好看
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: py能传代码块儿吗?
<binker> madper||||||||||: 我码盲一个
<adam8157> madper||||||||||: 而且这不是重点啊 传?
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: 得了, 随便个语言都可以e很好的缩进
<binker> 不懂
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: 传递的传.
<adam8157> madper||||||||||: 所以无所谓啊   没懂
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: 类似c里面的函数指针
<adam8157> madper||||||||||: 我python很弱 别问我
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: 而且我很差异, 4 + "abc" 竟然不是 "4abc"
<madper||||||||||> adam8157: 反正没觉得py哪里好...
<cherrot> madper||||||||||: 乃的nick很欠踹
<madper||||||||||> cherrot: 干嘛, 色貘
<cherrot> madper||||||||||: 太长了 比你的鼻子都长
<madper||||||||||> cherrot: 我觉得我的nick很霸气~ 一会儿 我就改回来~
<madper||||||||||> cherrot: 恩, 我的主要看长度, 你的是要看深度
<linkral> 什么？
<tryit> madper||||||||||, str(4) + 'abc'
<madper||||||||||> tryit: 麻烦
<cherrot> madper||||||||||: 纯洁的孩纸表示看不懂  乃真gaoji
<madper||||||||||> cherrot: .....
<madper|_________> cherrot: 这回好了吧?
<linkral> 你们聊的内容让人很难理解
<imadper> cherrot: 你当初合同签了多久?
<cherrot> imadper: 本月月底呢
<imadper> cherrot: 这么快?!
<cherrot> imadper: 统一签到这个时候。。
<imadper> cherrot: 那你还续吗?
<ofan> imadper: 把你的破nick屏蔽了
<imadper> ofan: 啥?
<imadper> ofan: /ignore 了? 蛤蛤蛤~
<Guest13414> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu下神灯效果，最小化不是dock，而是有点偏呢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387246 最小化和苹果不一样呢？？？好像和gnome下的也不一样，gnome下修改一下和苹果神灯效果一样！！！有什么办法解决呢？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengzheng081212 — 2012-09-16 19:45
<cherrot> imadper: 准备续啊
<cherrot> imadper: 不然呢？
 * cherrot 蛙蛤蛤……
<imadper> cherrot: 去度度呀!
<imadper> cherrot: 反正已经没有下限了..
<cherrot> imadper: ……
<cherrot> imadper: 听说度娘加班更厉害。。
<imadper> cherrot: 不会的
<imadper> cherrot: hamo都是写都撸的
 * cherrot 准备校招！ 
<cherrot> imadper: hamo 的东西没上线压力啊。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 那你去360
<cherrot> imadper: 擦  那地方还是免了。。
<cherrot> imadper: 乃咋打算呢
<imadper> cherrot: 我留下吧...
<imadper> cherrot: 没啥合适我的公司...
<cherrot> imadper: 你签了半年？
<imadper> cherrot: 恩
<cherrot> imadper: 帽帽这么gaoji 肯定适合你
<imadper> cherrot: gaoji你妹....
<imadper> cherrot: 鄙公司就是工资太低了...
<cherrot> imadper: 外企能没企鹅高？
<binker>  下班了
<binker> 回去
<imadper> cherrot: .... 你这话说的... 要是鄙公司工资高, hamo何必走
<binker> 蛤蟆要吃天鹅
<binker> 所以要走
<cherrot> imadper: soga  不过混的好贵司可以天天游泳 :D
<imadper> cherrot: 游泳不爽... 我其实想找个在国贸附近的工作, 离我家近一些
<imadper> cherrot: 不过不好找...
<imadper> cherrot: 那边只有novell/360/amazon
<cherrot> imadper: 除了360都挺不错的啊
<imadper> cherrot: novell你认识?
<cherrot> imadper: 不认识 但听过啊
<imadper> cherrot: 那边的kernel-qei要去超级低... `knowledge on c is a big plus.`
<imadper> che
<cherrot> imadper: 哦 做suse的啊
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 是呀....
<imadper> cherrot: 还有啥网络协议啥的...
<cherrot> imadper: 我司用的还是suse...
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, suse之前火过一段时间
 * cherrot 速死
<imadper> cherrot: 你们公司要不要数据挖掘的人?
<cherrot> imadper: 貌似广州和深圳比较需要   北京貌似不太好
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 你们做微薄的?
<cherrot> imadper: 我不是 不过有一大票人是
<imadper> cherrot: 社交网络的挖掘呀!
<imadper> cherrot: 你做qq农场不? 帮我给我老妈升级到满级!!!
<cherrot> imadper: 我目前做的是腾讯网科技频道的评论页……
<imadper> cherrot: 哦, 你是网页编辑呀
<onlylove> 为啥最近用chatzilla连不上……要用web的……
<cherrot> imadper: 恩那 桑心小编辑～
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 高级~
<cherrot> imadper: 这边编辑mm都不错哟
<imadper> cherrot: 你不是有妹子了吗?
<cherrot> imadper: 欢迎来胖企鹅～
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=387250
<Guest13414> Freebuilder ⇪ t: 月任务为何被搁置了好几天 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<cherrot> imadper: 有还碍着看啊。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 腾讯e毕竟这边没啥适合我的工作吧?
<imadper> cherrot: 不然让你帮我内推一个了就
<onlylove> 看着看着就又找了个……
<cherrot> imadper: 我在的这一层都是做线上的东西的 php c c++ 和前端这种
<imadper> cherrot: 不会php, 不回c++
<imadper> cherrot: c就会helloworld
<onlylove> 正在学php
<imadper> cherrot: 你们要不要?
<cherrot> imadper: 目前了解的情况来看貌似c就用来写php扩展
<imadper> onlylove: 都这年代了... 还学php....
<cherrot> imadper: 你要想转行就要。。
<imadper> cherrot: 不做前台..
<onlylove> imadper: 没办法啊，现在找工作难啊
<cherrot> imadper: 切 前台妹子这么漂亮 才不招你坏门面呢
<imadper> cherrot: 数据库你们那里有吗?
<imadper> cherrot: 鄙公司的前台也还凑和
<imadper> onlylove: ruby比php好找工作吧
<cherrot> imadper: 我组貌似木有  要不帮你推一下？
<imadper> cherrot: 得先看看岗位介绍...
<onlylove> imadper: ruby我也不会啊，我发现还是招php的多点
<cherrot> imadper: join.qq.com ?
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 我去看看去. 要是广深我就不去了
<cherrot> imadper: 从上面看校招没北京名额…… 形式略严峻
<imadper> cherrot: http://join.qq.com/post.php?zwl=2
<Guest13414> imadper,啥网址y 软件开发-后台开发方向 | Tencent 校园招聘
<onlylove> 貌似胖企鹅的技术都在广州那边
<cherrot> onlylove: 那边有个研究院
<imadper> onlylove: 毛线. 广研也就微信
<imadper> onlylove: 主要在深圳
<cherrot> imadper: 呀 撒花 终于有北京的职位了
<onlylove> imadper: 深圳也算广州那边了，反正离得很近了
<imadper> onlylove: 要这么说, 越南/缅甸/柬埔寨都算了....
<imadper> cherrot: 你们公司要求可比novell多多了!
<cherrot> imadper: ……
<imadper> cherrot: 我这八成进不去...
<imadper> 算了
<cherrot> imadper: 我现在就实习这个  但在做的是 js ...
<imadper> cherrot: js我能接受
<imadper> cherrot: php不行
<imadper> cherrot: 我能接受的有: c/c++/js/ruby/perl/lisp/erlang
<cherrot> imadper: 我觉得没问题
<piggybox> 新浪微薄好像是php写的？
<imadper> cherrot: 我擦, 好多事业群...
<imadper> cherrot: teg是不是最难进去?
<cherrot> imadper: 貌似你很适合teg
<Guest13414> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine迅雷背景是黑的，不能下载，谁能提供ubuntu12.04能用的迅雷7deb包呢？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387251 ubuntu下没有什么好用的下载软件，希望大家能做一个可以用的wine迅雷deb包包，感激不尽！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengzheng081212 — 2012-09-16 20:05
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.delouw.ch/2012/09/16/how-to-get-a-rtl2832u-based-dvb-t-stick-working-on-fedora-17/
<Guest13414> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: How to get a RTL2832U based DVB-T stick working on Fedora 17 « Luc de Louw's Blog
<ofan> cherrot: 在騰訊？
<cherrot> ofan: 嗯啊
<ofan> cherrot: 送我點q幣？
<cherrot> ofan: 要几个
<imadper> cherrot: 帮我老妈把农场升级到满级....
<ofan> cherrot: 先來1k
<cherrot> ofan: imadper 乃们真壕……  哪有这么多…… 我连会员都还没开。。
<imadper> cherrot: 或者农场要啥钻啥的, 给我老妈弄上..
<imadper> cherrot: 我又没要q币... 我就是让你给改个等级啥的
<cherrot> imadper: 我先满足我的妹子再说  qb倒是有折扣
<imadper> cherrot: 你们上班能听歌吗?
<cherrot> imadper: 乃的要求不现实。。
<cherrot> imadper: 戴耳机呗
<imadper> cherrot: 哦, 可以就好. .. 我还说, 听歌都不现实了...
<ugoub> cherrot: 你们上班可以聊QQ不？
<imadper> ugoub: 他们业务沟通肯定也是用qq
<cherrot> ugoub: 必须可以
<ugoub> imadper: 我QQ1个星期不在线是常态。
<imadper> ugoub: 几个月没上过了....
<ugoub> imadper: impressive
<ofan> 。。。
<ugoub> 事实上我有几十个号大半年没登了，不知还能登不。
<ggarlic> 难道您就是传说中的用一次申个号的大神 =.=
<imadper> gg
<imadper> ggarlic: 你竟然不潜水了....
<imadper> hamo: 蛤蟆早~
<hamo> imadper 个性签名呢？
<imadper> hamo: 等下
<ggarlic> imadper: 我公司的irssi忘了下线了，然后公司忘了关机了。。。
<ggarlic> hamo: 早
<madper||||||||||> ggarlic: 挂着吧, 早日升太阳...
<hamo> ggarlic 大蒜早，啥状态了？
<madper||||||||||> hamo: 这个签名怎么样?
<ggarlic> hamo: 看呗，apue跟现代操作系统
<testing12> S
 * adam8157 围观
<testing12> 天天打酱油
<hamo> ggarlic 申请系统里的那个简历状态
<madper||||||||||> hamo: 你把 ggarlic 给卖了?
<ggarlic> hamo: 我去看看
<hamo> adam8157 观你妹...
<hamo> 不跟你说话，你名字太难打了..
<madper||||||||||> hamo: 原来你是 adam8157的妹妹...
 * adam8157 求赠送 galaxy nexus
<ggarlic> hamo: 仍然未处理，囧了
<hamo> ggarlic 我抽时间帮你问问吧
 * adam8157_away 我也围观
<ggarlic> hamo: 好，搞定了让adam请你吃饭
<hamo> ...
<hamo> adam8157 看上面
 * adam8157 斗地主去了
 * adam8157 求赠送 galaxy nexus
 * hamo 求赠送macbook air
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1708419056/
<Guest13414> ofan,啥网址y 福根儿的相册-我又被震惊了！！！！！！！！！【贰】
 * cherrot 同求送 galaxy nexus
<eexpress> cherrot: 你也在骗子公司？
<cherrot> eexpress: 也？
<eexpress> 搞点虚拟的东西，就骗人钱。
<cherrot> eexpress: 竟然换真容了？
<cherrot> eexpress: 还有谁在啊
<eexpress> 好久没登录，怀疑会被无辜注销。
<eexpress> 骗子公司，又不是指一家。只是QQ是最骗的而已。
<Guest13414> 新 启动和引导 • 更新grub后启动项里就不见Windows7了/！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387254 更新grub后启动项里就不见Windows7了/！！！ 手动写进grub.cfg里后可以进入，但是在linux下一更新grub就不见win7项 统计信息: 发表于 由 yaoyuans — 2012-09-16 20:54
<ofan> cherrot: 你們會不會監控qq裸聊的？
<cherrot> ofan: 我哪知道
<eexpress> ofan: 不是专门有后门，直接传送给你们网警监视的嘛。人家没空。
<eexpress> 跑了。。。
<ofan> eexpress: 有經驗啊
<eexpress> 检察院，有熟人
<eexpress> 你报名字和号码。我明天去借机器看看。
 * cherrot 又断线了。。
<cherrot> eexpress: 有这么厉害？
<eexpress> cherrot: 你又装宝。。
<eexpress> lol
<cherrot> eexpress: 真心不知道 。。
<eexpress> 没正式手续的，其实有人也可以看到
<eexpress> 特定机器
<cherrot> eexpress: 怎么叫 又……  神真坏
<cherrot> > Time.now
<foxswat> eexpress: 开启了OTR的也可以？
 * cherrot LAG again...
<Guest13414> cherrot, 2012-09-16 21:15:39 +0800
<eexpress> otr是啥
<ofan> eexpress: 檢察院監控的？
<foxswat> http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/
<Guest13414> foxswat,啥网址y Off-the-Record Messaging
<ggarlic> ee,为何是检察院监控，囧
<eexpress> 不知道otr和这啥关系。
<foxswat> ggarlic: 防止干部裸聊被人发上微薄吧
<eexpress> 破qq的信息，全部是备份到哪里的啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://pop.6park.com/chan2/messages/57122.html
<Guest13414> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 英国展出奇特箭蟹 腿长为身体五倍
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.gaikai.com/
<Guest13414> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Gaikai Open Cloud Gaming Platform | Cloud Video Games And Software Applications
<CnData> ubuntu ? cn?
<CnData> May I speak chinese ?
<ggarlic> 这里不能说英文  :D
<CnData> : )
<CnData> :)
<CnData> ^_^
<ugoub> Chinese
<CnData> 有没有上海的？
<CnData> well
<CnData> failed!
<ugoub> 现在有了麼？
<CnData> O M G !
<Guest13414> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu12.10 安装myeclipse-10.1。无法开启。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387259 是从网上下载的myeclipse-10.1-offline-installer-linux.run文件。有900+M。 用sh ./myeclipse-10.1-offline-installer-linux.run命令即可安装。 安装步骤和windows下的软件一样的。 要选择安装路径等。 安装完了。把 …
<Guest13414> 新 华东校区 • 江西航空技术学院 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387263 恐怕这学校没第二个人来这个论坛了吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 Jemore — 2012-09-16 22:15
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 基席？
<roylez_> hamo_blue: ?
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 貌似搞定了萨...
<roylez_> hamo_blue: 整理了下衣服，不算冬装，算出来15件多余的
<cfy> piggybox: finally.....i'm in os x now
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 折现打我卡里
<cfy> cc ofan
<roylez_> hamo_blue: evernote的额度一下就被我用掉70%，我得查查看每月额度到底是多少
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 你往里面存片了吧...
<roylez_> hamo_blue: 把衣服拍照归档...
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 嗯...留了念以后就可以折现了...
<roylez_> hamo_blue: 折毛现，怎么折现
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 处理二手衣服嘛...
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 壕的衣服随便搞一件的钱就够我吃3个月的了...
<CnData> could you speak English ?
<roylez_> hamo_blue: nnnd，密码找不到了，notes写了那么多
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 你evernote还设密码？
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 登录密码？
<roylez_> hamo_blue: en
<roylez_> hamo_blue: 60M限额
<roylez_> hamo_blue: 去他的，不管了
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 嗯嗯...能用就行了..不折腾了
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 拉了看看吧
<roylez_> hamo_blue: 啥？没空啊，东西全乱扔着呢
<hamo_blue> roylez_: ...
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 你这是破坏性整理啊
<roylez_> hamo_blue: 我这里需要做什么？
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 啥也不用干...你试试...
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 我都整好了
<roylez_> hamo_blue: 别老这样行么...
<hamo_blue> roylez_: aha?
<roylez_> hamo_blue: 用request，别都放html
<cleamoon> 10.1寸的屏幕够分屏使用吗？
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 啊哈？我没放，我是用js数出子评论的个数的
<roylez_> hamo_blue: ....
<roylez_> hamo_blue: 评论呢？
<silverzhao> #join #arch
<roylez_> cleamoon: 不够
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 啥评论？
<hamo_blue> roylez_: skype?
<roylez_> hamo_blue: 没空
<roylez_> hamo_blue: 明天
<hamo_blue> roylez_: 就两句，说完了我还去看异形呢》。。
<roylez_> ...
<lodasn> :)
<cleamoon> roylez_, 如果只是分屏看视频呢？
 * adam8157 围观啊
<ofan> cfy: 嘖嘖
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 又围观啥？
<adam8157> hamo_blue: 你傲娇
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 话说五道口那边妹纸真不错
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 哥敖娇了？
<adam8157> hamo_blue: 确实, 昨晚就看过了
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 我觉得我喜欢上异形系列了..
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 搞一个去？
<adam8157> hamo_blue: http://bilibili.kankanews.com/video/av142121/
<Guest13414> adam8157,啥网址y 【燃MAD?】圣斗士日常 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<whatsyourname> 我操
<whatsyourname> 北京这儿简直出大事儿了
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 你就去那个枣糕摊卧底，肯定能找到一个好吃的萌妹纸
<whatsyourname> 中关村北打砸抢了
<adam8157> whatsyourname: huh? 北京也这么二...
<hamo_blue> whatsyourname: aha?
<whatsyourname> 是的。。
<adam8157> hamo_blue: 我买过一斤, 挺好吃
<whatsyourname> 公开打砸抢
<adam8157> whatsyourname: 现在?
<whatsyourname> 今天下午5:00左右
<whatsyourname> 被洗劫
<whatsyourname> 还有多处的国美
 * adam8157 可惜那边没有卖google亲儿子的手机店 嗯嗯
<whatsyourname> SONY等专卖店
<ofan> 剛買了個索尼耳機
<hamo_blue> adam8157: 节操
 * adam8157 中国人太憋屈了, 然后又没理智, 没办法
<adam8157> hamo_blue: 掉光了
<Guest13414> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04今天更新后重启后黑屏，只有光标再闪 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387265 之前在win7+xp双系统用u盘安装非wubi独立的ubuntu系统。之前使用并没出现什么问题。但是最近进行系统更新后重启，结果选择进入ubuntu系统时出现黑屏，只有左上角有光标再闪，其 …
 * hamo_blue 可惜mac是个美国公司...
<maucat> whatsyourname: 什么情况
<maucat> whatsyourname: 明天去还能捡点剩的不？
<maucat> whatsyourname: 今天没上班，不知道实际情况啊。
<piggybox> hamo_blue: 你想说去打砸抢苹果店？
<hamo_blue> piggybox: ...
<hamo_blue> piggybox: 良民this...
<whatsyourname> 没戏
<whatsyourname> 都被抢光了
<maucat> whatsyourname: 改天去本田4S店蹲点去
<feep_> hi?
<Guest13414> feep_, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<feep_> 呵呵
<foxswat> 早
<feep_> 半夜了，不早了。。。
<feep_> 你们在做什么呢‘
<ofan> feep_: 看片
<foxswat> 找房。。。
<jusss> c编译器把内存划分为几个区域？
<maplebeats> 998，只要998
<jusss> 内存泄露是经常遇到的吗？
 * maplebeats 不求晓得，我只晓得，老子又TM死机了
<cfy> maplebeats: patpat
<maplebeats> cfy: 那是什么
<maplebeats> Sep 16 21:17:22 otaku dbus[282]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'
<maplebeats> Sep 16 23:50:50 otaku kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<maplebeats> 系统日志在这里断了
<ofan> maplebeats: 自己編譯內核自己解決
<maplebeats> ofan: 啊，啊
<maplebeats> 这会不会是因为ck内核不稳定啊
<ofan> 当然
<maplebeats> 纠结
<maplebeats> 我都不敢开机之后不管它了，等我回来之后它就死机了。。。我操
<cleamoon> 还有人在吗？
<alvin_rxg> nö
<foxswat> no
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你也行
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 能把NAS装成server吗？
<alvin_rxg> 有權限隨便玩
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 速度呢？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 应该很2吧
<alvin_rxg> nas 本身速度不咋的。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 速度太慢了。
<fivesheep> yo
<knownbad> yoyo
<knownbad> Time for lunch.
<Guest13414>  06:06
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-09
<archl> 原来编译 fcitx 只需要几秒钟
<NaoTanRen> archl: 恩. 还是cmake的, 很简单
<archl> 。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 新的3D冒险采集游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448634 http://planetexplorers.pathea.net/download/ 台式机才好吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-09-09 8:29
<imtxc> 早各位
<archl> imtxc: 我今天变态了。
<imtxc> archl: 怎么了
<archl> imtxc: 做了一件变态的事情 http://planetexplorers.pathea.net/download/
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ | Planet Explorers
<archl> 呃。错了。
<archl> imtxc:  http://i.imgur.com/xXYy4Nd.jpg
<imtxc> 擦
<archl> imtxc: 擦完了啊
<imtxc> 这啥
<archl> imtxc: 马桶里的粪便
<archl> imtxc: 竟然没有一个人同意我的直觉。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • qBittorent如何下载中文的内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448636 使用qBittorent可以很方便进行英文的检索，下载英文资料，但是使用它下载中文的东西，就有问题了， 使用它的搜索功能，检索中文的时候，搜索结果不好，有些文件名明明没有包含需要的东西，它也罗列出来了。 请问，在linux
<^k^> >> 环境下，使用什么软件可以方便地：检索并下载中文资料？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-09-09 8:48
<archl> eexpress: imtxc: 横排输入的时   候选项 凭什么放在编号之后。。。
<archl> lol你们的直觉是怎么工作的。
<imtxc> 。。。
<archl> imtxc: 难道你们的直觉是先快速记住编号，找到自己要的，然后提取记忆输入？
<imtxc> archl: 不是啊
<imtxc> archl: 手动找
<archl> imtxc: 或者后面的编号-1？
<archl> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> archl: 还没明白你的意思呢。。。
<archl> imtxc: 目前输入法情况是：  输入 shuru   1.输入 2书 3数
<imtxc> archl: 恩啊，但是我是竖排的
<archl> imtxc: 。竖排的如果太长就想一个窗口了。。。
<imtxc> 没关系啊
<archl> imtxc: 呃。好吧。竖排的确实好说，从右向左看也没问题。
<archl> imtxc: 我这破手机待机两天就不行了。
<imtxc> archl: 两天了，你还要怎么样
<archl> 没网络没电话啥的。
 * imtxc 一天一充
<archl> imtxc: 你用啊。
 * archl 纯待机
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 换
 * archl 没钱。没想要的。
<archl> 呃。这手机4年了。。。
<archl> 电池也坏了可能。
<leemeng0x61> 去预订一个小米用用
 * archl 等 firefox os
<leemeng0x61> firefox OS 不是针对低端市场吗
<R05452> test
<^k^> R05452:点点点.  09:19 
<MeaCulpa> .
<imtxc> iMadper: 唉
<iMadper> imtxc: what's up?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没啥事儿，但我总感觉要出啥事儿
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 大去之期不远矣
<roylez> iMadper: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Intel-Says-No-to-Ubuntu-s-New-Display-Server-381223.shtml
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: Intel Says No to Ubuntu's New Display Server
<imtxc> iMadper: 我不记得我犯过什么事儿啊，怎么突然心跳这么快
<iMadper> roylez: 赞, wayland同一天下
<iMadper> imtxc: 可能是你上辈子做的, 现在要遭报应了
<roylez> iMadper: mir这名字让我想起了暗黑2的奶牛关
<archl> mir 。
<archl> 没啥。我总想着 mid-air
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> roylez: lol~ mir总让我想起了mister
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 来魔都不
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: Wayland你有切身体会么
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没, 不过我倒是装了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 咋了? 还没稳定呢?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 有什么好，有什么不好？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 玩游戏如何？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不知道呀. 不过, 总是觉得统一了要好
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: Xorg就是统一的，要比他好才行啊
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 图形市场反应一向是performance比兼容性优先，framebuffer也很统一啊...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 这里魔都的就你和nyfair妇女了。
 * MeaCulpa 要个统一稳定的废物有何用...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。xorg不要了的意思么。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不过, mir本来用的人也不多吧
<MeaCulpa> archl: wayland
<MeaCulpa> archl: wayland废物
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 最后闹得别家都用wayland, u家用mir
<archl> MeaCulpa: 没实验过，不过虚拟机装wayland没意义吧，是单独装才行哈。
<archl> iMadper: u家不需要不能控制的啊。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还没接到通知....
<MeaCulpa> wayland 嚷嚷的这几年，directx出了2代，openGL都3+, doom出了一代，quake出了1代，cod, bf之类不知道出了多少代
<MeaCulpa> 要这货有毛用...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 比SDL2快多了！
<archl> MeaCulpa: 12年从1到2
 * archl 抱抱 huntxu
 * iMadper 冲 huntxu 吐泡泡
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 搭建在SAE上的python+Django博客，开源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448637 自己用Django写的一个搭建在SAE上的博客 地址： http://codeblock.sinaapp.com/ 代码放在： https://github.com/vstorm/CodeBlock 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxiaofeng — 2013-09-09 10:22
 * archl 拍着 gfrog_here ：青蛙好，青蛙棒，捧着青蛙呱呱叫。
<archl> 哦。SDL2只是5年啊。
<archl> iMadper: 话说我竟然不知道 Mister这个词。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: Wayland 只能搞搞OpenGL ES吧
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • Django搭建在SAE上的博客 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448638 自己用Django写的一个搭建在SAE上的博客 地址： http://codeblock.sinaapp.com/ 代码放在： https://github.com/vstorm/CodeBlock 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxiaofeng — 2013-09-09 10:28
 * gfrog_away 山东的爷们儿和妹纸个子都真高啊。 cc archl adam8157
<huntxu> archl: mister 不就是 mr.麽？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: ...
<archl> gfrog 是啊。我179cm在院子里是最矮的啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 你怎么，觉得得要人人都像 继敏尚
<archl> huntxu: 但是我忘记了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 上周去青岛玩儿，感慨下
<archl> huntxu: 忘记了就要坦诚不知道
<gfrog> archl: 求长高秘诀。
<archl> gfrog 。。。你都30了。。。
<archl> gfrog拉骨头。。。
<archl> lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，赶脚山东人是中国人里平均最高的了
<archl> gfrog练脚底板肉！
<archl> MeaCulpa: 其实江苏人不矮，和山东人差不多。。。
<archl> 感觉
<archl> 苏北的吧。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 苏北和山东，本来就是解放后重新划地界的吧
<MeaCulpa> archl: 浪妈妈
<archl> MeaCulpa: 浪妈妈？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我家里苏北的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 苏北话嘛，国骂
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 肯德基全家桶是什么。
<archl> 好无聊。。。
<archl> 还是吃方块pizza更好。或者烤3公斤肉吃多爽！
<cherrot> archl, ...
<archl> cherrot:  抱抱
<cherrot> archl, .
<archl> cherrot: …… 我还是没找到如何改啊。
<archl> 现在我其实可以从右往左看找候选词，如果这是希望的，那就这样吧。。。
<cherrot> archl, cssplayer 也没说哈？ 昨天就简单看了一眼 没找到有样式定义文件 只看到有源码
<archl> cherrot: csslayer。。。还没回复。
<archl> cherrot: 不过另一个开发者说是在源码里的
<archl> 就是我给的那个文件
<archl> cherrot: 北京也可买到了。 http://www.dominos.com.cn/Home.aspx?lang=sc
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 达美乐比萨官方网站-Domino’s Pizza, 免费外送！全球连锁！经典风味,任意搭配,物超所值！网上预订,更多优惠
<archl> cherrot: 怎么感觉中国的网站比起澳大利亚的就完全不一样了。。。 http://www.dominos.com.au/menu/crusts
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Pizza Crusts - Classic Crust, Gluten Free & Low Carb - Domino's Pizza Pizza Crusts - Classic Crust, Gluten Free & Low Carb - Domino's Pizza
<archl> MeaCulpa: 国内的这个Domino‘s 看起来没食欲，就像冻pizza一般的处理。。。
<archl> 国内人食量就是小么。。。6寸都可以接受。。。我要12寸的。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 徐才是话唠啊。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: Domino还是比pizzahut 好太多
<MeaCulpa> archl: 国内起点低，被PizzaHut教化的
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃在哪儿呢?
<imtxc> iMadper: 交接烂摊子
<archl> MeaCulpa: 呃。国内还没有网站测试员这种职业么。
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞土豪, 请客
<imtxc> iMadper: 我总觉得要出事
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃买hd800还是ps1000?
<archl> imtxc: 孩子请我吃巧克力吧
<imtxc> P
<imtxc> 真心要出大事啊
<archl> imtxc: 你要买房车？
<imtxc> 不
<archl> imtxc: 你被房车撞了，结果你要赔对方一辆？
<imtxc> ....
<gfrog> imtxc: 你才发现么。
<gfrog> imtxc: 那伙缺妹子，所以才一天神神叨叨的话痨。
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃俩基友去旅游的？
<gfrog> imtxc: 。
<imtxc> gfrog: 发了一路啊。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃居然还发视频
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<archl>  gfrog 到青岛旅游了，青岛有啥玩的呃。。
<gfrog> archl: 吃螃蟹
<archl> gfrog 越来越觉得青岛很破了。。
<gfrog> archl: 喝青啤
<archl> gfrog 。。。
<gfrog> archl: 毕竟是鲁B
<archl> gfrog 青岛东西还好，但是城市建设糟糕
<gfrog> archl: 我已经发现了，妈蛋。被单行线坑死了。
<archl> gfrog 路，建筑规划，设施布置，各种差劲
<imtxc> 咋没人去鲁A旅游呢
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃好多流量。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 去那能干毛儿？ 没吃没喝没玩儿，还没山东妹纸看。
<archl> gfrog有啊。有啊。
<archl> gfrog鲁A人多。
<gfrog> archl: 有啥有啥？
<cherrot> archl, kindle到了～
<archl> gfrog 热天，大马路+小马路，绕弯和大广场，老建筑+新建筑。
<archl> cherrot: 。
<archl> cherrot: 我买了书又在家里，kindle现在就成了mp3播放器了。。。
<archl> lol
<gfrog> archl: 其实我感脚我不会再去山东玩儿了。
<archl> gfrog 要去吃蝎子
<cherrot> archl, ....
<archl> gfrog 山东人比较没脑筋。
<archl> gfrog 整体来说，不懂得做旅游
<imtxc> gfrog: ..........
<archl> gfrog 而且非常官僚化，各种事情进展缓慢——媒体和记者能力绝对全国最差。
<imtxc> cherrot: kpw?
<archl> imtxc: 嗯。
<imtxc> archl: 为嘛不等等新的
<gfrog> archl: 这跟我都没关系，反正我也不准备去定居。
<archl> imtxc: 和我说啥。
<imtxc> archl: 你先跟我说的。。。
 * gfrog 不过青岛栈桥和海军博物馆都在翻修，好失望。
<archl> gfrog。。。
<archl> gfrog你骑车子来的？
<gfrog> archl: nope
<archl> gfrog 骑飞行器来的？
<imtxc> gfrog: 去青鸟玩两天人均消费多少啊，不吃大餐的话
<archl> gfrog 空降来的？
<archl> imtxc: 青岛。600一晚
<gfrog> imtxc: 大概600-700？
<iMadper> imtxc: 去珠海吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 不太贵，大部分都是车票和住宿。
<archl> imtxc: 去北京郊区吧。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在xsehll 里面运行 eclipse. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448639 我安装了Xmanager Enterprise 4,和虚拟机运行的ubuntu，我想在 xshell里面运行eclipse ，请问如何配置 eclipse 映射到真实的主机上。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yaksha1 — 2013-09-09 11:13
<archl> imtxc: 其实去台湾比较合算
<gfrog> imtxc: 海鲜的话，有个团岛，那里是大市场，去买了螃蟹自己煮
<imtxc> gfrog: 两天花 600-700？
<iMadper> imtxc: 湛江
<imtxc> iMadper: 太远啊
<archl> gfrog螃蟹现在15元一斤？
<gfrog> imtxc: 嗯
<archl> imtxc: 台湾便宜啊。
<gfrog> archl: 不知道，我们买贵了，30
<imtxc> iMadper: 我看我辞职的缝隙里面能不能找时间玩儿去
<archl> gfrog。。。我这里买都26一斤。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 过几天就晚了。现在气温刚合适
<archl> gfrog不过你肯定是买大的了吧。
<iMadper> imtxc: 珠海/澳门
<archl> iMadper: 需要通行证
<gfrog> archl: 一个我能吃饱那种。。
<imtxc> 擦，海鲜过敏是不是就不适合去海边儿啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在去办港澳通行证去
<iMadper> archl: 是的
<imtxc> iMadper: 通行证好办不
<archl> gfrog你的饭量是啥我不知道啊。感觉你吃多少？
<iMadper> imtxc: 巨快!
<archl> hamo还不吃猪肉吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: 一周
<imtxc> iMadper: 去哪办
<iMadper> imtxc: 派出所
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦
<imtxc> iMadper: 死都不去
 * gfrog 其实好玩儿的还是趴海滩上砸海蛎子吃，lol
<archl> imtxc: 。。。其实是你的户口所在处。。。
<archl> iMadper: 必须本地派出所户口办理
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道为嘛，我这几天天天梦见我在派出所呢，好像跟什么大案子有关
<archl> imtxc: 。。。你长的太像经济犯或者网络大v了。
<imtxc> archl: 外地的话暂住证什么的应该可以吧
<imtxc> archl: 我也觉得是啊
<archl> imtxc: 就是个猥亵样。
<archl> lol
 * imtxc 我的粉丝们快不要关注我了吧
 * imtxc 快给盯上了
<iMadper> archl: 现在不是了吧
<imtxc> archl: 我要提前联系一个律师
<archl> iMadper: 什么时候改的？
<imtxc> archl: 给我介绍个律师
<archl> iMadper: 不知道哦。
<archl> imtxc: 律师？我不认识
<archl> imtxc: 去网上搜美女律师，然后打电话。
<iMadper> archl: http://eservice.beijing.gov.cn/sj/xzfwzy/fwsx/201108/t20110816_90611.htm
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 签发大陆居民《往来港澳通行证》及签注--办事服务-首都之窗-北京市政务门户网站
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • AMD显卡 在linux kernel 3.12里 支持4K分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448640 HD6000显卡及以上用户,如果有dp接口,可以享用4k输出. 详见: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... px=MTQ1NzE 统计信息: 发表于 由 flwwater — 2013-09-09 11:24
 * slucx 为啥shell脚本里不能用echo -e选项？
<iMadper> archl: 申请人可根据自身居住或工作地选择任一区（县）出入境接待大厅提交办事申请，并从申请处获取办事结果。
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
<archl> iMadper: 哦。
<slucx> 知道了，我用sh执行的脚本，不是bash
<imtxc> iMadper: 有效期好短
<iMadper> imtxc: 一年两次呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 最长的有效期了这是
<iMadper> imtxc: 香港
<iMadper> imtxc: 澳门的话, 一年一次吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 澳门还是很便宜的.
<gfrog> imtxc: iMadper 乃们的抓绒衣下单了么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我之前买了, adam帮我下的单
<gfrog> iMadper: 哪个？ mhw？
<iMadper> gfrog: 哥伦比亚. 我买不起山浩呀...
<imtxc> gfrog: 木呢
<gfrog> iMadper: 。。。 这玩意买一个能穿好多年，为毛不买自己喜欢的？
<imtxc> gfrog: 有便宜又大牌的凑单了喊我
<gfrog> imtxc: 要么就dkn这种渣货，一年扔一次
<imtxc> gfrog: 穿好多年的那种，价格在什么数量级
<iMadper> gfrog: 额... 因为, 真的没钱嘛....
<gfrog> imtxc: 抓绒？ 我没啥经验，一直是dkn49/59
<iMadper> 参考, 山浩防风抓绒
<gfrog> imtxc: 冲锋衣倒是国内的渣牌子都穿了4年多。
<imtxc> iMadper: gfrog 我貌似没有特意过冬的衣服
<imtxc> 在家的时候就羽绒服
<freeflying> gfrog, 壕啊，我都没冲锋衣的
 * imtxc 只穿渣滓羽绒服
<iMadper> freeflying: +1
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫不是有冲锋衣了么
<gfrog> freeflying: 300块的雪狼啊，叔儿，跟塑料布一样。2年之后防水层失效，又跟棉布片儿一样。
<iMadper> imtxc: 突然觉得, 那个好象是软壳
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<freeflying> gfrog, 下单时告诉我声啊。我也要买
<gfrog> imtxc: iMadper freeflying 帝都软壳足够，除了去年那种超级冷的天儿。
<gfrog> freeflying: 等发觉特价吧。不过天儿慢慢冷了，狂打折的机会不好找啊
 * iMadper 只爱山浩... 
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的卡到了没有
<iMadper> freeflying: gfrog: 等我发现打折告诉你们. 不过, 可能不好等了
<iMadper> imtxc: 昨天从广州发的
<iMadper> imtxc: 明后天能到吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 珠海？
<imtxc> iMadper: 那肯定周五
<freeflying> iMadper, 估计到明年了
<iMadper> imtxc: 广州
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 收件是哪一天
<imtxc> iMadper: 如果收件是周一，到你签收就是周五，还得看你家物业的效率
<iMadper> imtxc: 昨天夜里广州分拣部门说已经发往北京.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我家物业? 我送的公司
<imtxc> iMadper: 公司的物业啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 这样的话，这周能到
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟物业什么关系?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不着急
<imtxc> iMadper: 邮局直接仍物业的
<iMadper> imtxc: 快递
<imtxc> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么?
<imtxc> 快递费要20啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 是吗???!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么给? 我没给呀
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 寻个日记软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448641 请问下，哪款日记软件比较好？主要是记录些文字、图片、或者网站信息，方便日后查看等，请有用过的人推荐下，谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luqiyihui — 2013-09-09 11:30
<imtxc> iMadper: 透支啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你账单里面已经有了。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我要是不开卡呢?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不开也要，这个快递是你自己选择的吧
<imtxc> 默认不都是挂号么
<iMadper> 早忘了....
<imtxc> iMadper: 如果是你自己选的快递邮寄，那就得给人20,不开也会算逾期
<iMadper> imtxc: 忘了, 不记得
<freeflying> iMadper, 壕啊，我申请的一个招行卡到现在都没批准我
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 发一套Ubuntu视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448643 经过几天的努力，终于在爱酷学习网（http://www.icoolxue.com）更新了Ubuntu的视频教程，喜欢的小伙伴可以去这里播放： http://www.icoolxue.com/album/show/26 爱酷学习网（http://www.icoolxue.com）允许任何人上传视频，如果你手上有视频教程，也想和其它
<^k^> >> 小伙伴一起分享，请注册用户上传去吧。 PS：爱酷学习网是一个全面的视频教程网站，有各类计算机类视频如Java/ …
<imtxc> freeflying: .....
<imtxc> freeflying: 小招也拒人？
<freeflying> imtxc, 拒，我都被工行和中行拒过
<imtxc> freeflying: 好丰富的阅历啊
 * imtxc 被工行大妈据死了
<imtxc> 秒据，好像是传说中的黑名单
<eexpress> imtxc: 吓人.. 你意思，ff这辈子都被绑定了？lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 好像有一段时间的吧，我说是我啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 大妈行秒据我，不过幸亏据了
<imtxc> 那次手贱，差点申请了多币种
<eexpress> imtxc: 你发生过连续不明事件？
<imtxc> eexpress: 比如？
<imtxc> eexpress: 我以前有张他家的，然后销了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ext4文件系统持续改进,代码已合并入linux kernel 3.12 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448645 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... px=MTQ1NDI For end-users, this can lead to less memory usage for read-mostly workloads and improvements to asynchronous I/O. 统计信息: 发表于 由 flwwater — 2013-09-09 11:49
<eexpress> 出门有人跟踪，上厕所有人偷拍，etc
<imtxc> eexpress: 没有
<eexpress> 那你真上黑名单了
<imtxc> eexpress: 我总感觉有人要害我
<imtxc> eexpress: 要诬陷我什么的
<eexpress> 比如谁。lol
<eexpress> 赶紧穿斗篷
<imtxc> eexpress: 不知道啊，陌生人应该是
<eexpress> 估计是蛋蛋，说蛋蛋，蛋蛋就到
<adam8157> eexpress: 问你语文老师和英文老师好
<eexpress> 问蛋妈
<imtxc> 介绍个律师给我呗。。。 我总感觉要我被迫害
<adam8157> imtxc: 咋了
<adam8157> huntxu: roylez 我准备从这个月起积攒美元了
<huntxu> adam8157: 何苦
<adam8157> huntxu: 咋了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 攢美元幹嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: 踏空一半不开心
<adam8157> huntxu: 防身
<adam8157> huntxu: 不同的预判?
<huntxu> adam8157: 打仗啊
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 如何调用系统认证面板（就是输入密码那个） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448648 自己写了一个shell脚本，但是只能在控制台运行，应为需要输入密码。我想要在桌面上添加一个快捷方式，然后输入密码那块使用系统的认证面板要如何实现啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ub36241189 — 2013-09-09 12:05
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐
<archl> adam8157: 我回国前无数人预测中国要翻天覆地。。。我眼里决不可能，中国人那种给点就逆来顺受的习俗。
<archl> adam8157: 不会乱的。
<archl> 哈哈
<adam8157> archl: 是的, 不是因为乱 =,=
<archl> adam8157: 所以也不会开展
<archl> 开战
<archl> lol
<adam8157> archl: 他说的打仗是说美国打叙利亚 =,=
<iMadper> archl: 开展, 最多演习 + 强烈抗议
<archl> adam8157: 哦。美国打叙利亚你攒美元？升值么
<adam8157> archl: 我只是为了分摊人民币的风险, 和打仗无关
<archl> iMadper: 。中国纯炮火力度有美国1/2的。精确度1%差不多
<iMadper> adam8157: qiao: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/64112046gw1e8g07jtjb4j20gw2eqam8.jpg
<iMadper> archl: 没. 没那么高.
<iMadper> archl: 想想古巴危机就知道了
<adam8157> iMadper: 没那么大的裤衩
<iMadper> archl: 炮火威力也就人家的1/20
<archl> adam8157: 弹性没那么好
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~ 这东西很便宜的~ 一下子你就成时尚达人了~
<archl> adam8157: 为啥男的不穿裙子呐？
<archl> adam8157: 保护下面？
<qiao> iMadper: 没有那么好弹性的。。
<archl> adam8157: 哦。原来这样啊
<adam8157> archl: @伊丽莎白老公
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥攒美元？
<adam8157> roylez: 分摊风险
<roylez> adam8157: 觉得人仔要垮了
<archl> roylez: 他分担风险。
<adam8157> roylez: 你没有美元手里?
<roylez> adam8157: 有
<iMadper> 有几个美元钢镚
<archl> iMadper: 钢镚啊。
<adam8157> roylez: 人仔快不行了, 贬值是解决各种矛盾的唯一出路
<roylez> adam8157: 今天蹲在武汉的公司分舵，就因为上面的狗屎要强制升win7
<roylez> adam8157: 已经到危及政权的地步了
<adam8157> roylez: 哈哈哈, BS不能自己选择系统的公司
<iMadper> adam8157: +1
<roylez> adam8157: 你选了苹果机？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<imtxc> 这么严重？
<roylez> gfrog: 田基
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> roylez: 最好是慢慢贬, 要不也不行. 宝宝做事不考虑后果, 胡来
 * archl 打赌人仔会假装升值。
<archl> 物价再上涨。
<roylez> adam8157: 他早就考虑好了，要不然他说毛的要归隐
 * imtxc 没钱，不怕贬值
<adam8157> roylez: 影帝太能霍霍了!
 * archl 只知道买不起车票了。
<archl> 车票价格100%增长
 * adam8157 最近谁要买机票酒店请找我代购
<roylez> adam8157: 北京地下水年降1m
<archl> roylez: 都蒸发了？
<roylez> adam8157: 还可以撑到你毕业
<adam8157> roylez: 不怕, 帝都每年发洪水补充 哈哈
<roylez> archl: 抽上来喝了
<archl> adam8157: 。那是在洪水基础上降1m，所以双重
<roylez> adam8157: 补毛。。。洪水都不够
<eexpress> 乐乐朵
<archl> roylez: 等北京瀑布+抽水机
<roylez> eexpress: ee渣
 * iMadper 南水北调
<archl> iMadper: 南边哪里有水？
<imtxc> archl: 车票？
<eexpress> 这扯啥。还水
<iMadper> archl: 长江
<archl> iMadper: 。。。黄河都过不去
<roylez> iMadper: 南方都旱了，还要支持发洪水的北方
<archl> iMadper: 黄河是地上河
<roylez> iMadper: 这是什么样的精神
<archl> roylez: 支持南方拆除北京的无畏精神
<iMadper> roylez: 我提南水北调也是要吐槽的.. 西南大旱嘛
<adam8157> roylez: 本朝一口一个不烧钱, 但是实际上还是不停地烧钱, 能力堪忧
 * iMadper 要不迁都得了. 
 * adam8157 去西安!
<roylez> iMadper: 毛，笨
<archl> adam8157: 。。
 * iMadper 中关村移到武汉, 国贸移到成都
<archl> adam8157: 因为他们还没学会不花钱办事的办法。那是要从小培养的。
<eexpress> 红灯区移到海南？
<archl> 不烧钱
<roylez> iMadper: 已经是个屎坑了，你挪到哪里都是臭的
<eexpress> 帝都有红灯区没。
<iMadper> eexpress: 移到长沙, 红灯区
<archl> eexpress: 移度长沙么
<roylez> iMadper: 换地方是正解
<eexpress> 这本来就是了
<eexpress> bs 帝都
<roylez> ee的娃将来不愁就业了
<eexpress> roylez: 又不是女娃。 lol
<archl> eexpress: blued
<eexpress> 乐乐的闺女，担心
<archl> eexpress:  bluezd
<roylez> 男娃的需求也是有的
<iMadper> eexpress: 以后, 男娃的市场会好过女娃的
<eexpress> 啥。
<archl> eexpress: 。。。你被调戏了
<eexpress> iMadper: 为啥
<archl> eexpress: 因为男的多啊。
<adam8157> eexpress: 适应性强
<iMadper> eexpress: 乃看 roylez 这些人, 整天就把 gaoji挂在嘴边
<eexpress> 难道你们那边，都是搞基的种？
<brisk_> ........
<roylez> iMadper: 丫的贵扯，我说ee的娃不愁就业，跟gaoji有鸡毛关系
<eexpress> 天，不和你们一个档次。。。
<archl> iMadper:  不知从哪个时代开始，女生就不锻炼了。
<eexpress> 继续 bs 帝都
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<roylez> 继续 bs 帝都
<adam8157> 继续 bs 十八摸
<roylez> 同时 bs 魔都
<eexpress> 基都 -> iMadper adam8157 gfrog
<archl> 。。。现在除了帝都，好像没有呆在同一城市的了啊。
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ...
<archl> iMadper: 。
<eexpress> archl: 所以嘛
<roylez> .
<iMadper> archl: 裹脚的习俗开始吧?
<iMadper> archl: 都残疾了, 还锻炼个毛
<eexpress> 你看，菜菜也是基都的
<archl> iMadper: 我给你买个高跟鞋？
<iMadper> archl: 给 roylez 吧
<iMadper> archl: roylez 有个闺女呢, 给她可以留着以后穿
<eexpress> roylez: 现在准备找妹子没
<iMadper> archl: 我这, 结婚都没谱呢
<roylez> iMadper: 啥？你让我拿高跟鞋砸你脑门？
<archl> iMadper: 其实高跟鞋和裹脚妙处如一。
<eexpress> iMadper: 你可以找 gfrog啊
<iMadper> roylez: ... ... 我这么善良?
<iMadper> eexpress: 我找 gfrog干嘛?
<roylez> eexpress: 百合网开了个号，不停的被大妈骚扰
<eexpress> 结婚啊。 iMadper
<eexpress> roylez: 哦。。。。。。
<archl> roylez: 。。。再婚啊。。。
<iMadper> eexpress: gfrog 没闺女呀
<archl> 。。。
<eexpress> gfrog:
<iMadper> brisk_: 别notice
<roylez> eexpress: 这些婚恋网站，都像茅坑一样臭
<eexpress> roylez: 你自己开，看到好的，留
<roylez> eexpress: 打光棍的真心可怜
<roylez> eexpress: 我的同事有个朋友，前18摸雇员，现在在乌克兰基辅开黄色网站
<archl> 北京海拔40多米
<gfrog> eexpress: 找我干啥？
<pewu> roylez: 碉堡
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西也去开吧
<eexpress> roylez: 是吧。你看建站都省了。只改内容
<iMadper> roylez: 你也去吧!!
<roylez> eexpress: 我确实想去啊
<iMadper> roylez: 我给你打工!
<eexpress> gfrog: iMadper 要和你/你闺女结婚。
<roylez> eexpress: 没门路啊
<gfrog> roylez: 把乃跟hama的多撸弄到乌克兰去
<gfrog> eexpress: 滚粗
<eexpress> roylez: 乌克兰，妹子多啊
<eexpress> gfrog: nnnd 自己看上面
 * gfrog 要感冒，撤退。
<eexpress> roylez: 同事嘛。去找他合作啊
 * eexpress 打得噶嘛变蛤蟆。然后睡觉去。
<roylez> 你出钱，我出力，咱俩把这事弄起来
 * iMadper 我给你们打工
 * adam8157 来一打乌克兰妹子
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃那小身板儿受的了嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我要打十个
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，不好意思，忘了乃“受”的了。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 可能你一个都打不过
<iMadper> adam8157: 乌克兰也是战斗民族
 * iMadper nnnnd, 百度搜索乌克兰大妈, 竟然能出色情图片
<roylez> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8339e413gw1e8g365n1sgj20kq0hwaek.jpg
<roylez> adam8157:
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/53baa713tw1e8g1yoj19hj20qo0k40w6.jpg
<iMadper> roylez: ... ...
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 关于浏览器字体配置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448649 在chrome浏览器的字体配置设置中，有四个选项。分别是： 标准字体 ===》我一般选择文泉驿正黑 serif字体 ===》我不知道选什么好？ sans-serif字体 ===》我不知道选什么好？ 宽度固定的字体 ===》我一般选择文泉驿等宽正黑 而在火
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4870400fjw1e8fdyh1fruj20i50lftb7.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: out
<roylez> eexpress: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/698ad388tw1e8f2r59qlij209808t3z0.jpg
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> adam8157: filezilla一次只能开10个传输，不爽
<adam8157> roylez: lftp
<roylez> adam8157: 一个notes目录就35000个文件
<adam8157> roylez: ...你还是tar一下吧
<roylez> adam8157: 7G的东西，你叫我tar？
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯 直接tar给管道然后传输
<roylez> adam8157: 我最喜欢 atd 里面起 rm 了
<adam8157> roylez: atd?
<roylez> adam8157: at
<roylez> adam8157: 辞职一个月后自动爆了服务器
<adam8157> roylez: 赞
<iMadper> roylez: 赞!
<roylez> adam8157 iMadper 作为一个18摸的员工，进公司第一天就受到教育“要有创新精神”
<iMadper> roylez: 到位!
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 关于ubuntu13.10的全局菜单问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448651 请教一下大家的全局菜单在ubunut13.10版本中使用正常么？ 我在使用chrome29（官方下的稳定版），发现全局菜单不见了，我记得chrome好久之前就已经开始支持全局菜单了，为什么到了新版反而不支持了？大家的chrome全局菜单都能使用么？ 还
<^k^> >> 有eclipse和netbeans貌似也不支持全局菜单，请教一下大家有什么办法实现这两个程序的全局菜单支持呢？ 统计信息 …
<iMadper> ⎈
<mint_> 硕美科的耳机很好吗？
<iMadper> mint_: 渣渣耳机
<mint_> 看到那些电商里这个耳机覆盖率很广
<mint_> 原以为很不错呢。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 桌面的怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448652 Geforce6200独立显卡，有VGA与HDMI两个输出，安装了附加驱动，一番捣鼓后.......桌面的顶端与底端的内容出现了双份... 删除了 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 依旧没有解决 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 金玉满堂 — 2013-09-09 13:11
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西乃这个思路很好呢。
<mohli> hello, 有没有人碰到过ubuntu+chrome 登录 taobao, "KISSY" 错误啊？ 清空cookie什么的都无解啊，
<mohli> adam8157, gfrog_not_here
<gfrog> mohli: KISSY是神马？
<mohli>  网页错误，可能是前端的一个什么组建吧，
<mohli> 我也不知道
<adam8157> mohli: .
<mohli> ?
<imtxc> roylez: 有啥门路能搞到乌克兰妹子？
<adam8157> mohli: momo
 * mohli 困
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 求助，worpress的评论模块不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448653 网站采用wordpress3.6+bootstrap3.0,网页在http://lab.gamux.org/ index.php的代码如下 Code: <?php get_header(); ?> <div class="row"> <div class="col-lg-10 col-sm-10 col-md-10 col-xs-12"> <section id="content" class="row"> <?php if (have_posts()) : while (have_posts()) : the_post(); ?> <div i
<^k^> >> d="post" class="row"> <div class="row"> <h2><a href="<?php the_permalink(); ?>"><?php the_title(); ?></a></h2> </div> <div class="row">
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天是什麽奇葩利好？
<huntxu> adam8157: 上月的CPI？
<adam8157> huntxu: 优先股
<huntxu> adam8157: 不懂
<adam8157> huntxu: 我空仓了
<huntxu> adam8157: 為啥空倉
<adam8157> huntxu: 就是不上市的股票
<adam8157> huntxu: 波段一下
<huntxu> adam8157: 那些股票幹嘛了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 优先获得分红
<huntxu> adam8157: 然後呢，和這波有什麽關係、
<adam8157> huntxu: 没啥关系, 我就是先卖一下而已, 我比较谨慎...
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: loadavg的數目對cpu是總數還是單個數目啊
<huntxu> adam8157: load在3-4之間，可是cpu的使用率只有~30%
<adam8157> huntxu: 这个和cpu使用率不是简单的对应关系吧
<adam8157> huntxu:
<adam8157> http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Understanding Linux CPU Load - when should you be worried?
<huntxu> adam8157: 好吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 靠，沒錯啊，就是對應的是單cpu嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 那機器16核，~30%使用率差不多也就是那麽多load
<freeflying> huntxu, ovs能在笔记本上用不
<huntxu> freeflying: 可以啊，有什麽問題？
<freeflying> huntxu, wlan怎么搞
<huntxu> freeflying: wlan不會，沒搞過
<huntxu> freeflying: wlan貌似有些設備是不能接收非自己MAC address的包的啊
<freeflying> huntxu, 所以不能用啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 囧，你那是高級的本才沒有eth接口
<freeflying> huntxu, 你本子饿eth常用？
<huntxu> freeflying: 常用，公司的wifi太渣
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天PES2013又破記錄了，15:0
<huntxu> adam8157: 我好怕玩一半那程序啟動自我毀滅功能
<adam8157> huntxu: ... 我最多是13:0
<huntxu> adam8157: 好在2014快出了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我还在玩儿2012 555
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你買台ps或者xbox吧，我去你那蹭
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿跟我一样在lxc里玩儿吧，lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 买了?
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是有个问题，可能要杯具。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪家转运?
<huntxu> gfrog: 你入啥高端設備
<gfrog> adam8157: paypal传给jans.com的地址里，收件人是乱码，不知道能不能正确寄到啊。妈蛋
<alvin_rxg> Title: Park City Ski Rentals & Shop | Bike Shop in Park City, UT | Fly Fishing Guides & Gear | Jans.com (@ jans.com)
<gfrog> huntxu: 衣胡
<gfrog> adam8157: 百通。走优先线A
<adam8157> gfrog: 你为啥写非ascii的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛儿啊，我直接贴的百通的那个。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不听劝啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 结果丫就乱码了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我还没找到怎么撤销order
<adam8157> gfrog: 遇到个俄罗斯快递员还有可能寄到
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过在百通填了入库预告。
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 战斗民族不好惹啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 都13年下半年了 竟然还用百通
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/13/0909/13/98B8UU5B00014JB5.html#163interesting
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 山东日照一渔民捕获2万斤重特大鲨鱼_网易新闻中心
<huntxu> gfrog: 京城哪家醫院做身體檢查比較好的啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 便宜嘛，外加有关税补贴。
<gfrog> huntxu: 慈铭？
<huntxu> gfrog: 能網上預約不 =.=
<pewu> 这是鲨鱼……
<gfrog> huntxu: 不知道，不过有电话，还偶尔有团购。
<nyfair> 村通网？
<huntxu> gfrog: 破公司連體檢的福利都沒有 =.=
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu iMadper, Kelly Clarkson 这姐儿很有名气嘛？
<gfrog> huntxu: 我都好几年没去体检了，今年决定去看看。
<huntxu> gfrog: 我也想著得固定體檢 =.=
<iMadper> gf
<iMadper> gfrog: 不认识
<gfrog> huntxu: 慈铭就挺好，提前买团购
<huntxu> gfrog: 哪團？
<gfrog> iMadper: 凯莉·克莱森
<gfrog> huntxu: 百度搜，挺多的
<iMadper> gfrog: 还是不认识
<huntxu> pewu: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/鯨鯊 好大
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<gfrog> iMadper: ...
<huntxu> gfrog: 團一個吧哈哈
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: freeflying huntxu iMadper 土壕们快搞个这个电视帖窗子上吧 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjA0ODgyMDA0.html
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ LG面试恐慌恶作剧—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 看过了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 很有爱啊，lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 摔门走掉那个胡子叔更有爱
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿，美亚NB 1080V3在打折啊，可惜我那个号码不打折。
<iMadper> imtxc_away: ....
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 死出来
<MeaCulpa> ,.
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 速速入了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃快上。 lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 77刀儿，还不错。
<freeflying> gfrog_here,  new kpw 9980
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哈？
<iMadper> gfrog_here: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/140105
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Sony 索尼 RX100 M2 黑卡数码相机_高鸿商城优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 这货太贵。实际相机部分的素质没变高
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 就是多了一坨共享功能神马的。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: nfc呀! 潮流呀!
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 水果又没nfc，无爱。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 那是水果有问题...
 * gfrog_here 打nfc打成了nfs，浓浓的屌丝范儿
<gebjgd> iMadper: 微单？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 卡片
<gebjgd> iMadper: 没用阿 现在手机都1300了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 1300什么? 像素? 像素有蛋用?
<huntxu> gfrog_here: http://t.dianping.com/deal/236588 我挑了這個
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 【慈铭健康体检团购】(6折)-大众点评网团购北京站
<iMadper> huntxu: 乃怎么了?
<gebjgd> iMadper: 那什么有蛋用？
<huntxu> iMadper: 常規檢查啊
<iMadper> gebjgd: 成像质量呀.
<iMadper> gebjgd: 对焦速度呀
<gebjgd> iMadper: 肉眼无法识别了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 弱光拍摄呀
<iMadper> gebjgd: 不信
<gfrog_here> huntxu: momo
<gebjgd> iMadper: 我给老婆买的单反  她根本不用
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃快跟乃好机油一起去体检吧。 lol
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你老婆不用单反, 这件事情只能说明你老婆不喜欢那东西, 说明不了别的呀
<gebjgd> iMadper: 是她自己买的
<gebjgd> iMadper: 一开始吵着要 后来很少用 因为太大了
<iMadper> gebjgd: ... 所以, 你要说明啥?
<gebjgd> iMadper: 微单才是王道
<iMadper> gebjgd: 恩, 确实不方便
<adam8157> huntxu: 这里头没有X光, 反而有了傻叉的中医会诊
<gebjgd> iMadper: 或者干脆手机
<gebjgd> iMadper: 卡片机贵啊
<iMadper> gebjgd: 卡片比微单小吧...
<gebjgd> iMadper: 2年一扔
<gebjgd> iMadper: 手机更小阿
<iMadper> gebjgd: 成像质量不行呀手机
<huntxu> adam8157: 木見到有x光的啊
<gebjgd> iMadper: 卡片的就好？
<iMadper> .... nnnnd, 又不是我买, 我跟你较劲干嘛....
<gebjgd> iMadper: XD
<iMadper> gebjgd: 好呀
<adam8157> huntxu: 坑人
<gebjgd> iMadper: 说明你火气大
<iMadper> gebjgd: 说明你火气大, 我不想买, 都忍不住跟你较劲~ lol~
<gebjgd> iMadper: 性生活不和谐？
<gebjgd> iMadper: XD
<iMadper> gebjgd: 没性生活
<gebjgd> iMadper: 联想手机真心好用
<iMadper> gebjgd: O_o
<iMadper> gebjgd: 其实吧, 阿尔卡特也不错
<gebjgd> iMadper: 配置差些
<gebjgd> iMadper: 不然我就买了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 便宜呀
<gebjgd> iMadper: 不便宜阿
<iMadper> gebjgd: 还有中兴华为
<iMadper> gebjgd: 阿尔卡特不是一堆600人仔左右的渣渣机器吗? 还不便宜?
<gebjgd> iMadper: 联想是国际品牌 吊死专用 适合我的身份
<gebjgd> iMadper: 欧洲贵
<iMadper> gebjgd: 欧洲不了解...
<gebjgd> iMadper: rom都是乐蛙的
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 以你的名字
<gebjgd> iMadper: 吊死专用rom
 * iMadper 莫名戳中笑点, 乐蛙
<iMadper> gebjgd: miui...
<gebjgd> iMadper: miui不支持。。。。。
<iMadper> gebjgd: 好吧...
 * gebjgd 才发现ext5支持online扩容
 * gebjgd 才发现ext5-1支持online扩容
<huntxu> adam8157: 乃有更好的推薦不？
<gebjgd> roylez: 最近干吗呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 没有, 我等着蹭公司羊毛
<adam8157> huntxu: 我建议找个普通的有X光没有透视的
<huntxu> adam8157: 胸透那種麽？小時候不是也做過？危害性不是很大吧？
<huntxu> adam8157: 公司有安排？
<adam8157> huntxu: 胸透辐射量是X光的一两百倍吧....
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是说， 屌丝专用 三星么？？
<huntxu> adam8157: 額，那不是小時候也做過胸透麽？貌似體檢都有啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我还准备买 S4
<huntxu> adam8157: 難不成那些都是x光
<adam8157> huntxu: 是的
<huntxu> adam8157: 一年一次也還好吧 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 都是胸透, 但是最好避免
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: s4不咋地
<adam8157> huntxu: 没事儿 穷人靠变异
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 不推荐
<huntxu> adam8157: 這家店貌似都沒x光，所以還是這個算了
<adam8157> huntxu: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1303936.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 胸透_百度百科
<MeaCulpa> archl: 国内起点低，被PizzaHut教化的
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,那是屌丝专用，我得买
<huntxu> adam8157: 高端的，等有的蹭再說 =.=
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你果然是吊死
<adam8157> huntxu: 有, 我曾经自己加90大洋换成X光
<huntxu> adam8157: 這種團購的有不 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 如果能加也行
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 然后买个 三防保护套 LOVE MEI的，
<adam8157> huntxu: http://view.news.qq.com/zt2012/Fluoroscopy/index.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 胸透体检老幼通吃，成隐形致癌杀手？_腾讯今日话题
<huntxu> adam8157: 窮人連體檢都得算賬
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你怕射到上面？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: huntxu 胸透和X光的机器不一样？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: huntxu 似乎现在医院检查都是用X光的。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 上面寫著放射科，鬼知道用的是啥 =.=
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 体检很可能就是胸透，因为不用拍片子，省钱
<eexpress> 都久病成医？
<nyfair> ext5是啥新货？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 這玩意居然還有天貓店
<gebjgd> nyfair: 你没看我-1了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不過折扣沒點評的高
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 慈铭？ 我擦。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 是的
<gfrog_here> huntxu: ...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 妈蛋，上周去青岛，没吃够螃蟹啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕，咱这周再找个海边吃螃蟹去吧
<adam8157> gfrog_here: ...
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我看行
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 天津北戴河啥的。
<adam8157> huntxu: http://tuan.jd.com/team-10954059.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 慈铭健康体检 - 京东团购北京站
<huntxu> adam8157: 噗
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 等我體檢完再去 :D
<adam8157> huntxu: 我看错了, 你那个470点评的 里头就有X光
<adam8157> huntxu: 胸部正位片
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 乃这周就去检不就行了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 那寫著放射，我也不知道是啥啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 片是X光 透视是透视
<adam8157> huntxu: 去吧
 * gfrog_here http://tuan.baidu.com/search/beijing/?wd=%B4%C8%C3%FA 真多
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似就是你發的這個啊
<imtxc> 体检还能团。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 你的那个还有个颈椎的X光
<cherrotluo> adam8157, 重新分区什么情况下数据不会出错？ 我的分区表超出范围了，但分区表还可以用，只是不能用parted做其他操作了
<huntxu> adam8157: 這個有甲狀腺啥的
<adam8157> cherrotluo: ... 备份出来再分
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog_here 哪家的團購靠譜點
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 大点的店都不错吧。 jd， 美团，点评
<mraandtux> 各位，daf0307开的截图接龙帖从今天开始合并到一叶（oneleaf）在2005年开的截图接龙帖。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=129
<^k^> mraandtux ⇪ t: 呵呵，征集各位的屏幕抓图！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<huntxu> adam8157: 我還是覺得剛才那個點評的適合我一點
<adam8157> huntxu: go
<huntxu> adam8157: 因為貌似沒啥必要查心腦血管疾病 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 其实主要就是查癌
<huntxu> adam8157: 也對，這個年紀真沒啥好查的
<huntxu> adam8157: 聽聽醫生建議也行
<sychopx> hey
 * iMadper 困
 * adam8157 afk
 * gebjgd 肚子疼
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • /usr/lib与/lib的区别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448656 在这两个文件夹下有很多相同的东西，他们有什么本质区别 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-09 15:47
<iMadper> pudge怎么老不来了
<gebjgd> iMadper: 他被德国女人搞垮了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 德国?!
<iMadper> gebjgd: 不是法国咩?
<gebjgd> iMadper: 他不是去德国开会么
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哦.
<gebjgd> iMadper: 被搞垮了 都不能下地了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 这么严重?!
<gebjgd> iMadper: 榨干了
<iMadper> gebjgd: lol~
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%8B%E3%83%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%83%90%E3%83%A9%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B9-new-balance-NB-M1080/dp/B00ASTV6II/ref=pd_sim_sbs_shoes_3
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： [ニューバランス] new balance new balance NB M1080 2E: シューズ＆バッグ
<freeflying> iMadper, ^^ 这个价格真心不错，可惜是2E 的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这是老款啊。美亚也这价格。
<iMadper> freeflying: 觉丑不买
 * iMadper 妈妈再也不用担心我的造词了. 
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我这两天要穿啊，美亚不灵
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，这几天穿还行，这货不比国内便宜的。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 千万别往回带。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, nali? 国内多少
<gfrog_here> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/1015474329.html
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 6Z 断码新百伦New Balance 男鞋减震跑步鞋 运动鞋M1080WB3 M1080RG3 黑色+绿色 41.5【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城
<cherrotluo> adam8157, 有没有更快的办法。。 是不是first sector保持不变就行？
<archl> 羽毛球桶的盖子可以当飞碟
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 螃蟹啊？
<adam8157> cherrotluo: 没有更快而且更安全的办法
<cherrotluo> adam8157, 好吧    现在只能推测是因为使用parted调整分区大小导致的  没想到到头来还是得重新分区。。。
<adam8157> cherrotluo: 我曾经用parted直接修改分区表, 手动写起始地址什么的, 很惊险
<cherrotluo> adam8157, 恩 听你说过～  其实我想试试。。。 fdisk限制了起始地址范围，导致直接分区不能保持和原有一致。。。
<cherrotluo> adam8157, 所以就想知道如果保持起始地址一致，而把分区结束地址都往前提一点话，会不会出问题 。。。
<adam8157> cherrotluo: 关键你得保证和fs一致
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 你要的包邮来了 http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/140161
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 迪卡侬 自行车全国包邮_天猫优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<cherrotluo> adam8157, 略深奥   求解释？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 不便宜啊
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 低端车本来就没多少便宜可占
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 利润不高
<imtxc> 好吧
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 调制解调器（猫）与路由器，有什么区别？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448657 1.有线宽带，连接电话线和电脑的设备是：调制解调器（猫），还是路由器？ 2.调制解调器（猫）与路由器有什么区别？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-09 16:03
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 在我有心情吃饭之前，现在啥都不想买啊。。
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 财主
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 。。。
<gfrog_here> gebjgd: 啥？
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 你购买欲好强
 * imtxc 得了受迫害妄想症
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 老婆不管
<gfrog_here> gebjgd: 我就是说说，你见我买过啥？
<gfrog_here> gebjgd: 一个mp3，我从说要买，到现在都3个月了，还在shopping list里。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • /usr/lib与/lib的区别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448656 在这两个文件夹下有很多相同的东西，他们有什么本质区别 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-09 15:47
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<roylez> tenzu: .
<tenzu> gfrog_here: 你买ipod20么？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<gfrog_here> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<gebjgd> tenzu: 孩子几个月了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 两个月
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你慢慢熬
<roylez> tenzu: 丫娃的后宫选好了没？
 * tenzu 一天到晚洗尿布、喂奶、洗澡、擦小菊花、etc.
<huntxu> tenzu: 是屌絲還是公主？
<tenzu> roylez: 还木有开始选秀
<huntxu> tenzu: 喂奶怎麽是你的活，這不對啊
<tenzu> huntxu: 带把的
<archl> tenzu: 菊花茶有泡么？
<tenzu> huntxu: 奶瓶子
<huntxu> tenzu: 養大，送他去德國，把gebjgd的娃搞定
<tenzu> archl: 不喝那个
<tenzu> huntxu: 那还不如国内找个富婆
<gebjgd> XD
<archl> tenzu: 2个月就奶瓶子了。。。
<huntxu> tenzu: 乃們是書香世家
<archl> gfrog_here: 买个1GB的mp3，10g以内，快下手，忘记别的。。。
<tenzu> huntxu: 工科的，没那个范儿
<archl> huntxu: 乃是書香世家
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/698ad388tw1e8f2r59qlij209808t3z0.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 今天上午我发了这张图，一群脑瘫的没看出来是啥意思
<archl> 。。。
<archl> roylez: 万般敬爱的爷爷啊。
<gebjgd> roylez: 你小心了
<gebjgd> roylez: 现在500条 你就去小黑屋了
<archl> roylez gebjgd  我如果说网络时代是计划经济时代：你们当我脑残么？
<roylez> archl: 你怎么说都是脑残～
<tenzu> roy他们故意的吧
<archl> roylez: 也是。
<tenzu> roylez: 他们故意的吧
<archl> roylez: 上午都没人理你的吧。
<archl> roylez: 我没记得你有啥存在感。。。
<huntxu> archl: 不，不止是上午
 * adam8157 There is no “u” in awesome... But there is a "me".
<adam8157> hahaha
<tenzu> 主席要怒了
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授
<tenzu> adam8157: 千岁
<huntxu> adam8157: however, there's a 'we'
<archl> tenzu: 。。。突然想到你是10族啊。。。
<archl> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 英文不好，不要出來講笑話
<tenzu> adam8157: 明年我要去帝都福利社采购，你陪我去
<archl> ten zu士卒 失足 师祖
<archl> lol
<tenzu> archl: 10族是啥？
<huntxu> tenzu: 你這麽快，就有財政權了？
<tenzu> 。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 采购啥
<archl> tenzu: 千岁诛十族~
<archl> 哈哈
<huntxu> tenzu: 看來很快就能成一把手了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, jd这货怎么这么便宜
<tenzu> huntxu: 公家经费，你懂的
<archl> 九族外加弟子师傅
<tenzu> adam8157: rMBP
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这是老款啊。
<adam8157> tenzu: 还要等明年啊!!!
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 大家都甩货
<huntxu> tenzu: 批量麽？
<adam8157> tenzu: 一定找我!
<archl> 都清仓啊。
<archl> 留着干嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 日亚比jd便宜150
<archl> 以后就不用买了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不过是2e的，不知道能不能穿
<tenzu> adam8157: 只能明年
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，看来那个插件不准，日亚的算出来是600多
<huntxu> tenzu: 估計今年的預算用到9月就完了，所以沒了
<adam8157> freeflying: e就够了 2e略宽
<tenzu> huntxu: 看看一个rmbp和两个爱疯能不能开到一张票里（邪恶
<tenzu> adam8157: 你还得管饭
<huntxu> tenzu: 兩個rmbp吧，我需要一個
<adam8157> tenzu: 行啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 方便的话就去店里先试试
<tenzu> huntxu: 没那么大额度
<huntxu> tenzu: mba也行，肯定比兩個愛風便宜
<tenzu> huntxu: 你竟然看得上mba
<tenzu> 唏嘘
<huntxu> tenzu: 目前只有mba有haswell
<tenzu> huntxu: geek范儿
<gfrog_here> huntxu: haswell好在哪？
<archl> adam8157: 最适合管饭？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 功耗低一半啊親
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 同事上個月入的mba，續航10hrs+啊
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 好吧，公司用还需要关注这个么。
<archl> huntxu: 哦。那么就是从整体8w下降到整体7.5w了。。。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 啧啧。
<iMadper> huntxu: mba渣渣...
<adam8157> archl: 命
<archl> adam8157: 。你还有命？
<adam8157> ..
<gfrog_here> huntxu: mba屏幕渣渣。
<huntxu> iMadper: 怪不得你的NTR沒進展
<huntxu> iMadper: 和你的口味有關
<huntxu> gfrog_away: rmba
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 我等等看水果明年能不能换retina
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 现在哪有rmba
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 财主
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒有啊，等著就應該會有
<archl> gfrog_here: 11寸的+27寸4K台式屏幕啊。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 自己換吧 lol
<gfrog_here> gebjgd: 都说明年了
<gfrog_here> archl: 擦，那还不如mac mini
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 明年财主
<gfrog_here> huntxu: mba你能换啥。。。
<gfrog_here> gebjgd: 。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: mini沒有備用屏幕啊，不能帶著走
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 放家里就好嘛。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比如icecc
<gebjgd> alpha080: debian给删了
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 高分大屏才是王道
<archl> gfrog_here: 谁叫你选 mac的，找富士通和索尼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian给删了
<archl> gfrog_here: 高分中小屏幕
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我覺得mba的屏幕那麽點都不需要retina =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 眼睛拙感覺不出來
<archl> huntxu: 你的眼睛不够靓丽~
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 小屏幕才要retina啊，不然窗口显示不全
<archl> mba用了retina啥游戏都不用玩了啊。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 每次用本子vnc连guest，我都很抓狂，半个窗口都显示不下。
<archl> gfrog_here: 所以，程序员跪倒！
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你忘了，我連wm用的都是awesome，啥都是全屏的
<tenzu> awesome胡须
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 全屏也显示不下，少年。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 就該全都全屏
<archl> gfrog_here: 你要相信你可以戴放大镜眼睛
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 除非乃windows用800x600的分辨率，但是难道乃能在windows里以这种分辨率下工作？
 * gfrog_here windows就是个二货
<archl> gfrog_here: 手动改低dpi啊
<archl> gfrog_here: windows dpi 不能调高，调低没问题吧
<iIlL10Oo> http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-14811365-id-3783547.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Linux应用开发学习01——Gcc编译器-hbzjf-ChinaUnix博客
<gfrog_here> archl: 调低显示效果烂的一逼
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 1366x768啊
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 不够大。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 難道vnc不行 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_here: spice吧親
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 现在都用remote-viewer，这个渣货有个菜单栏，会吃掉一小条屏幕，刚好把windows的任务栏挤掉
<archl> gfrog_here: 你真该随身背着一个移动的21.5寸 1080P显示器
<archl> gfrog_here: 背包20000mah供电。
<tenzu> archl: LOL
<archl> tenzu: 和孩子玩游戏啊。
<tenzu> archl: 我家娃现在还不会游戏
<archl> tenzu: 把孩子放在被子上拽着两边滚。
<tenzu> archl: 他会嚎的
<archl> tenzu: 高兴的嚎还是哀伤的嚎？
<tenzu> archl: 必须是不高兴
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 7602ï¿¥
<archl> tenzu: 呃。还太小
<archl> tenzu: 1岁以下怎么玩我是不知道。
<archl> tenzu: 1岁以上就可以把她翻来覆去了。
<freeflying> tenzu, 帮你家儿子做操，你去看我 fb上有段我儿子刚出生时医生帮他做操的
<archl> 或者他。。。我又记不住了
<freeflying> tenzu, 可以刺激小孩多活动
<archl> freeflying: 拿个正方形的纸箱子，把儿子放在里面翻滚
<archl> freeflying: 很好玩的
<stardiviner> 在Emacs里，你们是设置什么快捷键来启动fcitx的啊？
<stardiviner> 好久没有上来了
<stardiviner> 真是想念
<stardiviner> 工作忙
<archl> stardiviner: 工作啥？
<stardiviner> archl: 绿城房地产销售
<stardiviner> 中介公司
<archl> 。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 。。。。哈哈
<tenzu> http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A28-032-5Z6.htm?cm_mmc=AFC-_-YIMA-_-408293|0A0A0A14AGv50j-_-christmaspricedown
<^k^> tenzu ... ⇪ SAMSUNG 三星 Galaxy Tab3 T211 WCDMA/GSM 3G手机 皓月白 -7.0英寸/300万像素/联通定制机 - 新蛋中国
<tenzu> 看起来很便宜
 * stardiviner 在Emacs里，你们是设置什么快捷键来启动fcitx的啊？
<archl> tenzu: 三星的手机也是要三星的东西吧
<iMadper> stardiviner: ctrl + space
<archl> tenzu: 我爸就找不到办法导出图片我也不懂。
<stardiviner> iMadper: 这个不是在Emacs里设置mark的么？
<Gentle0525> 哪位的本本是thinkpad e430c  而且还是装的linux系统
<archl> tenzu: 三星似乎禁止了当作磁盘挂载的功能
<freeflying> tenzu, https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150296025238918&set=vb.519543917&type=2&theater
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Sep 18, 2011 10:24pm | Facebook
<freeflying> archl, ^^ 看这个是专业的
<iMadper> stardiviner: 我不要这个快捷键了
<iMadper>  
<stardiviner> iMadper: 我想设置 Ctrl-\ , 但是这个默认在Emacs里是设置输入法的，我试过global-unset-key, 但是不行
<tenzu> freeflying: 我们在家洗完澡做抚触
<Gentle0525> 谁的本本是thinkpad E430C 而且还是装的linux系统呀 ？
 * IsoaSFlus 话说，如果只有命令行的话，怎么下百度网盘的东西
<adam8157> Gentle0525: 啥问题?
<stardiviner> iMadper: 你用Ctrl-Shift-@么？
<stardiviner> Gentle0525: 我的是thinkpad x100e
<freeflying> tenzu, 不光要抚触
<Gentle0525> adam8157:  显卡驱动成功装上了没
<adam8157> Gentle0525: 哦 不知道, 我不是这电脑
<iMadper> stardiviner: 怎么了? 输入法会首先读取你的按键的, 不会传入到emacs的
<stardiviner> archl: 最近都干啥了？
<archl> stardiviner: 辞职，创业，但是很弱的没啥进展。
<Gentle0525> 哦
<iMadper> stardiviner: 所以不会跟emacs按键冲突, 会直接屏蔽掉emacs里面的按键
<tenzu> freeflying: 完了，非死不可打不开
<iMadper> stardiviner: 我是用 C-@的
<freeflying> tenzu, 你不是在米帝？居然开不了fb
<archl> Gentle0525: 这里的各个家伙里，有谁用带非intel显卡的笔记本？不知道
<stardiviner> iMadper: 但是我发现我的是先读入到Emacs的。。。所以当fcitx和emacs都设置Ctrl-\时，读入到emacs里先的
<tenzu> freeflying: 在饼都
<stardiviner> archl: 多久了？
<iMadper> stardiviner: 最大的可能, 你的emacs的LC_CTYPE有问题
<archl> stardiviner: 1个月
<stardiviner> tenzu: 饼都是哪里啊？
<stardiviner> iMadper: 我明白了
<iMadper> stardiviner: export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf-8 && emacs   有这个命令在命令行打开emacs
<archl> stardiviner: 天津
<tenzu> stardiviner: 卖大饼鸡蛋的地方
<archl> tenzu: 发现西红柿膏制作不是很困难。
<archl> freeflying: 好孩子。。。头发也很多
<stardiviner> iMadper: thanks
<freeflying> 六点了，准备下班
<stardiviner> archl: 天津啊，还这样取名字的啊
<archl> freeflying: 动作麻利啊，小孩子
<freeflying> archl, 是医生在给他做
<archl> stardiviner: 我这里是鸢都。
<archl> stardiviner: 大多数这里的油条在帝都
<archl> stardiviner: 还有魔都妖都种种
<MeaCulpa> ...
<stardiviner> archl: .... 额，名字很好，但是完全联想不到地点。。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 花都在哪里？
<iMadper> stardiviner: 解决了?
<MeaCulpa> archl: dunno
<MeaCulpa> archl: 东莞？
 * IsoaSFlus QAQ没人理我……
<huntxu> iMadper: UTF-8或者utf8
<huntxu> iMadper: 小寫的不帶-
<archl> MeaCulpa: 原来市广东省广州市属县。
<iMadper> huntxu: 我是懒得大写了...
<archl> 花都区
<archl> stardiviner: 嗯。有个绝对记住了啊。 成都~
<huntxu> archl: 豐都
<stardiviner> archl: 哈哈
<archl> 妖都里有花都。
 * IsoaSFlus 差评……
<archl> huntxu: 不不是豐郡？。。。
<archl> 哦。真沒聽說
<iMadper> huntxu: 胡须叔, 有啥好培训吗?   cc  gfrog_here
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> iMadper: rhce
<adam8157> hahah
<huntxu> iMadper: CCIE吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 我ccna就够了吧...
<iMadper> adam8157: ce不要钱, 不行
<adam8157> iMadper: rh员工不要钱
<huntxu> iMadper: 為啥
<adam8157> iMadper: 英语啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 要不就英语? 貌似有个返ipad的班
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我也是这么想. 学了英语, 不花钱, 还赚个ipad
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 或者np, ie是不是东西太多了? (而且太贵了) 就2k刀
<ugoub> checking for png_read_info in -lpng... no
<ugoub> configure: error: libpng >= 1.2 is needed to compile inkscape
<iMadper> ugoub: 少个库文件而已... 装下就行了
<huntxu> iMadper: 報個新東方的GRE
<iMadper> huntxu: 不要吧...
<ugoub> iMadper: 恩，apt-get里面没有libpng。我正在google
<iMadper> ugoub: iMadper :: ~/source/linux ‹master› » yaourt libpng   =>    extra/libpng 1.6.3-1 [installed]  名字可能不同, 你直接用你的包管理器搜一下嘛
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼啊
<MeaCulpa> 我一个证都没，弄不起
<huntxu> ugoub: packages.{ubuntu.com,debian.org}
<huntxu> ugoub: 我覺得deb系用戶都該記住這兩個地址
<ugoub> huntxu: 这是什么地址？在哪里用？
<archl> 我有一個過期的雅思證，和一個在澳大利亞能當大學入學語言測試的證，
<archl> 其他證，身份證。。。
<huntxu> =.=
<huntxu> archl: 我有帥哥証
 * archl 抱抱 huntxu 小狐狸
<MeaCulpa> 先付钱，再报销，所以我是我们grp唯一没有CATE的
 * archl 現在感覺 huntxu  就是可愛的小狐狸
<archl> huntxu:  imtxc 有好人證
<ugoub> 我系统里面默认是libpng1.2的，不服和要求。在Synaptic Package Management 中看见各libpng3,描述说：This package is superseded by libpng12-0,而12-0应该就是传说中的1.2了。
<ugoub> 我装了的。
<ugoub> 似乎找到答案了好像摇dev版的。http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2009-09/msg01765.html
<^k^> ugoub ⇪ ti: ubuntu-users - Re: Can't get libpng, essential to Inkscape compile. - msg#01765 - Recent Discussion OSDir.com
<adam8157> huntxu: 以前赔钱的时候到很坦然心想放那不动, 现在赚了反而操心更多了 =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: 風雨不改
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 百度网盘离线下载可激活BT无限下载啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448660 只要登陆网盘,在离线下载菜单里激活一下即可. 以前非vip只能一个月下载5个种子,现在只要激活就不限量了. 今天从其它百度网盘用户那里试着复制了200G的电影到我的空间里...功能不错,值得尝试! 唯一的缺点就是,目前推出的在线
<ugoub> apt-get 或dpkg 有和aptitude show inkscape类似的方法么？
<adam8157> ugoub: apt-cache show inkscape
<ugoub> adam8157: 多谢
<adam8157> ugoub: np
<huntxu> adam8157: 就算今天這樣我也不會今晚空倉
<huntxu> adam8157: 堅決多頭
<adam8157> huntxu: - -
<ugoub> 哦，估计情况是这样的，我系统带的inkscape是0.48.3的，libpng12-0就可以了。而我想装0.48.4的于是。。。
<archl> ugoub:  差異有多大，看看，沒啥就算了。我是ppa裝inkscape-gtk3
<archl> trunk
<archl> ugoub: 不過 0.48-dev trunk 顯示 splash就快太多了1.5秒渲染完成
<ugoub> archl: 哦，就是要装libpng dev. 我遇见了各Inkscape的bug。影响我做原型
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求救：在最新Ubuntu1204。3-LTS-64位系统下无法安装openssh-server http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448662 刚在硬盘上安装好Ubuntu1204.3-LTS-64位系统，.3版本是十多天前发布的。 现在发现无法通过命令安装openssh-server sudo apt-get install openssh-server. 出现依赖、冲突问题。 我看到系统自带了openssh-client 5.9版本。
<^k^> >> 统计信息: 发表于 由 hunhunzi — 2013-09-09 17:26
<ugoub> https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape?search=Search&field.assignee=&field.searchtext=preserveAspectRatio&field.has_patch=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.status=NEW&field.status=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status=CONFIRMED&field.status=TRIAGED&field.status=INPROGRESS&field.status=FIXCOMMITTED&field.bug_reporter=&field.has_no_package=
<^k^> ugoub ... ⇪ Bugs : Inkscape
<ugoub> #616717  图片宽度设置后再浏览器中不生效
<huntxu> adam8157: http://sports.163.com/13/0909/11/98B0JTB500051CD5.html#p=98B0EGTR00CO0005
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 史上最牛队医!两次门线挡必进球 遭对手疯狂追打_网易体育
<archl> ugoub: hmm，那你就試試吧。
<adam8157> huntxu: 这怎么判... 估计是个点球外加罚球队钱...
<huntxu> adam8157: 錯了，沒判
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EQC80SC/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B00EQC80SC
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Intel Core i7-4770K Quad-Core Desktop Processor,Asus Z87-PLUS,Corsair Vengeance 16GB Desktop Memory: Electronics
<iMadper>  freeflying: 乃要干嘛....
<freeflying> iMadper, FYI
<iMadper> freeflying: 没需求呀...
<iMadper> freeflying: 一个笔记本就够了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救：在最新Ubuntu12.04.3-LTS-64位系统下无法安装openssh-server http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448663 刚在硬盘上安装好Ubuntu12.04.3-LTS-64位系统，.3版本是十多天前才发布的。 现在发现无法通过命令安装openssh-server sudo apt-get install openssh-server. 出现依赖、冲突问题。 我看到系统自带了openssh-client 5.9版本，
<^k^> >> 没有server版。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hunhunzi — 2013-09-09 17:36
<cherrotluo> IsoaSFlus, 你的wordpress解决了？
<IsoaSFlus> r
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<IsoaSFlus> cherrotluo 因为禁用了scandir
<cherrotluo> IsoaSFlus, nginx?
<IsoaSFlus> lnmp
<ugoub> 装一个inkscape 居然说需要remove掉gnome 和inkscape。why gnome？
<ugoub> 是装inkscape-trunk
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕果然牛啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 怎么了...
<freeflying> adam8157, 发这么有腔调的邮件
<freeflying> lol
<IsoaSFlus> cherrot: 前辈~请教，如果我想从我的服务器上下载文件，什么方式最快？
<adam8157> freeflying: 一大早上帮别的房间的收了六七个快递, 抓狂
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 打包以后 scp下载
<freeflying> adam8157, 助人为乐是种美德
<cherrot> adam8157, 有妹纸么
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 哼
<IsoaSFlus> cherrot: scp？
<adam8157> cherrot: 没有
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, scp 使用ssh协议cp远程主机的文件的意思
<gfrog_here> freeflying: adam8157 帽帽开会龟毛爆了，妈蛋
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 请珍惜
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 门房儿李大爷
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 唉。
<IsoaSFlus> cherrot: 冒昧问一下，怎么实现呢？
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, 不用你实现啊
<cherrot> IsoaSFlus, man scp
<IsoaSFlus> 哦
<IsoaSFlus> 懂了~
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助关于12.04的内核升级问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448664 别人装的系统，给/boot单独分了区，而且只给分了182M，真无语了。 最近发现装什么软件apt都提示类似内核依赖之类错误无法装软件，看了下，发现/boot 100%满了，然后把不用的老内核文件清理了一下，重新upgrade，这下倒是能装进点
<^k^> >> 东西了。 不过最后还是卡在了kernel上，报错如下： Code: ubuntu:/boot$ sudo aptitude upgrade -f The following packages will be upgr …
<archl> 大蝦油菜
<archl> Linux 遊戲數量超過 1400 了。
<archl> 雖然其實早已超過2000了，很多小遊戲大概人們不計算在內吧。
<archl> kde和gnome的遊戲都沒計算吶
<archl> cherrot: 怎麼擦鏡頭啊。
<cherrot> archl, 尽量不擦
<cherrot> archl, 一般的灰尘不会影响成像。 用气吹 吹吹就好了
<archl> cherrot: 哦。我把手機鏡頭擦花了沒不知道。
<cherrot> 手机镜头就不一样了
<cherrot> archl, 除非是高端手机吧
<huntxu> archl: 推薦好玩的游戲
<palomino|working> 我手机镜头玻璃已经磨烂了
<archl> huntxu: 好玩的手機遊戲？
<huntxu> archl: linux
<archl> huntxu: 什麼顯卡？
<archl> 老遊戲的話，jag其實不錯
<huntxu> archl: intel sandy bridge
<archl> huntxu: 哦。那就是一般3D遊戲都不行了。。。 red eclipse 。。。 sauerbraten。。。FPS！
<huntxu> archl: 那推薦行的，不要3D
<huntxu> archl: tremelous還有人玩不
<archl> huntxu:  http://jag.xlabsoft.com/
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Jag - The Puzzle Game
<archl> huntxu: 還有
<archl> huntxu: 不過真不如 sauerbraten 簡單。
<huntxu> archl: 你覺得好玩不
<archl> huntxu: 還行。
<palomino|working> trine2勉强能玩
<palomino|working> 我在家用snb的集显玩过...720p分辨率还勉强可以。。
<archl> huntxu:  PokeMMO
<huntxu> archl: 我不玩puzzle games啊
<archl> huntxu:  PokeMon MMO版本！
<archl> huntxu: 你買個足球經理2014吧。。那麼喜歡足球。。。
<archl> huntxu:  hunt_O 同一個人？
<archl> huntxu: 其實我好久沒玩新遊戲了啊。
<archl> huntxu:  http://www.indiedb.com/games/hairball/
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Hairball Windows, Mac, Linux, Web game - Indie DB
<archl> hunt_O: 。。。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 全走了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 为什么所有播放器的UI都这么丑？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448665 linux下不缺实用的软件，但是很少有界面美观的软件。 linux下绝大多数开发者都不重视UI设计。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zheng1733 — 2013-09-09 19:14
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总，试过openstack里的guest转发声音的到vnc client这边么？ lol 这个好像在DC上不是个靠谱的需求哈？
<lizhiying> who
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  19:47 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 英特尔拒绝支持Ubuntu的XMir http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448666 在发布支持XMir的Linux图形驱动程序 xf86-video-intel 2.99.901 后数天，英特尔宣布 撤回对XMir的支持 ，XMir补丁不会合并到上游项目。XMir是Mir显示服务器的X11兼容层，旨在让旧的 X.Org/X11应用程序能运行在Mir上，即将于下个月发布的Ubuntu 13.10将默
<imtxc> iMadper: 根据《北京住房公积金提取管理办法》中的规定，进城务工人员，与单位解除劳动关系的，可以提取住房公积金。其中，进城务工人员，指的是农业户口的职工。如果是城镇户口的职工，单纯因为离职不能提取住房公积金。
<Amugo> 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 貌似是个好消息？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你想取出来?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊，
<iMadper> imtxc: 你是农业户口?
<imtxc> iMadper: 留着有什么用
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊，我是农村外出务工人员啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 刻意
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以
<imtxc> 农民还有这好处
<iMadper> imtxc: 不错
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是不知道什么个流程
<iMadper> imtxc: 得问专业的
<imtxc> 还要户口本啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 想玩最终幻想, 但是好贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 你没独立户口呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 明天咨询咨询高人
<imtxc> 去搜搜问问搜一下
<imtxc> iMadper: http://china.findlaw.cn/ask/question_24007342.html
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个网站特好玩
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 北京市住房公积金农业户口辞职之后去退吗 -- 找法网免费法律咨询
<imtxc> 上面的所有问题，都有两套回答。。。。
<imtxc> 看起来都有答案，其实任何答案都没有
<Amugo> 这就 比如 全部的医疗咨询网站 最后一句都是不能确定 建议您到我们医院做详细检查。
<imtxc> 不知道销户之后后面的公司怎么给办
<imtxc> Amugo: 这比那个还夸张
<imtxc> Amugo: 比如你问，杀人了会被抓么，会有两个人分别回答 会 和 不会
<Amugo> 答案自相矛盾吧？
<imtxc> 恩啊
<imtxc> 所以跟没问一样
<iMadper> imtxc: 奶奶的, 你要销户
<Amugo> 那是哪里的网站？
<iMadper> imtxc: 霸气
<imtxc> iMadper: 销户才能取啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 霸气...
<iMadper> imtxc: ä½ nb
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。 我得了解了解销之后能不能再办
<Amugo> 问答类的网站 就发现知乎还行  不过现在也越来越水了
<imtxc> iMadper: 农民还有这好处，看来国家也不希望我们农民在外地买房啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 先了解一下吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么连简单的解压缩到指定目录也出现问题呢？请教！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448667 sudo tar zxvf ./jdk-7u25-linux-i586.tar.gz -C /usr/lib/java 使用之后一直出问题。我下载的文件放在主文件夹下载文件夹里面，问题是什么呢？看图！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackness — 2013-09-09 20:26
<imtxc> iMadper: 目测这个频道里面农业户口不多
<imtxc> 或许就我一个。。。所以没发取经啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 应该也不少
<richyoung> 没人？
<hongker> 请问linux上有什么软件可以实现获取鼠标指的地方是什么颜色的功能么
<cherrot> hongker, gtk有工具
<cherrot> hongker, gcolor2
<richyoung> 请问有什么桌面特效的软件吗谢谢
<cherrot> hongker, gpick 也可以
<cherrot> hongker, kde 有 kcolorchooser  这些工具太好找了
<hongker> cherrot: 我去看看
<gfrog_here> imtxc 你还在北京工作就没法取
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：chroot运行arm程序的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448668 我模拟了一个arm的ubuntu 然后运行firefox 结果却显示 (process:22238): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback 'C' locale. 求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-09-09 20:40
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 基蛙
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 娃
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 搞了双过时的1080, 又两天没动了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 还是买了？ lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 霓虹国跑步？ 啧啧，高端
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不然这么久不运动不行啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: cool
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 海淘速干和抓绒吧，等你凑单
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 没合适的啊。。。
 * gfrog_here 周末考虑去马甸试试尺码
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你淘到帮我也捎件吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看到合适的ping你哈
 * gfrog_here 这几天天天刷smzdm和mgpyh
<freeflying> gfrog_here, ++
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 俺本子买早了，囧 http://www.mgpyh.com/flash-blind-your-titanium-samsung-ativ-book-9-plus-np940x3g-k01us-samsung-ultrabook-1199-resolution-3200-x-1800275ppii5128g-ssd12-hours-battery-life.html
<wilbur> 人不少，话不多
<^k^> gfrog_here ⇪ ti: 买个便宜货、美国便宜货_闪瞎你的钛合金，Samsung ATIV Book 9 Plus NP940X3G-K01US 三星超极本 $1199（分辨率3200×1800/275PPi/i5/128G SSD/12小时续航）
<freeflying> gfrog_here, lol 三爽的本子真心不错
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 可惜可惜
<adam8157> 渣键盘
<adam8157> 渣转轴
<freeflying> adam8157, 你就酸吧 lol
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃有茶轴和外显
<adam8157> 你们真不觉得这三星的转轴丑?
<roylez> gfrog_here: 刷到啥了，田基君
<gfrog_here> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog_here: 你钱多到花不了了？
<gfrog_here> roylez: 刷入冬的衣服啊，去年我被冻惨了
<roylez> gfrog_here: 我有一件marmot的大衣，全新，你要不？
<roylez> gfrog_here: Yukon XL
<gfrog_here> roylez: 不要，俺要裤子。
<gfrog_here> roylez: 买了羽绒服了。
 * adam8157 我等穷人准备今年冬天继续再穿一年旧衣服
<roylez> gfrog_here: 你可以把袖子当裤子嘛
<gfrog_here> roylez: XL。。。 扎西乃多高？ 多重？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 所以才出给你啊
<roylez> gfrog_here: 给我爹买的，大了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 果然是这样。
<gfrog_here> roylez: 退货
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 中亚pata和marmot都在打75折 cc iMadper
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 75折后还是很高啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这倒是。 lol
<wanghao> 这里有没有 四川人？
<adam8157> 干撒子
<wanghao> 我看看  有没有老乡。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 发现还是小车好啊，要么就是真正的越野
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哈？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, a级b级多不爽，啥优点也沾不上
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总...
<gfrog_here> fre
<wanghao> 下班回家。。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 俺还买不起车呢。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 前几天开了下飞度，停车真方便，车位都不用怎么看的就停
<roylez> gfrog_here: 退到美国亚马逊费劲
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃的是啥车？
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 还是没啥买得起的..
<gfrog_here> roylez: 告诉美亚钱给你，衣服你自己留着了， lol
<roylez> freeflying: 挺桩上去了？
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 。。。
<freeflying> roylez, 不至于那么矬
<roylez> freeflying: 桩挺车上了？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: stp是哪家店？ 怎么这么多人提呢？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 啥东西
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我没研究
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 买衣服的还是啥的网站
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃的包是哪家网站买的？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: rei.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: REI – Save on Top-Brand Outdoor Clothing, Footwear & Gear for Fall Adventures (@ rei.com)
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 好吧，rei打折也不是那么多
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 6pm
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 6pm上有户外服装么？
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 我饿了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 可能有吧
<gfrog_here> adam8157: freeflying 大概是这个stp http://www.sierratradingpost.com
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Sierra Trading Post - Great Deals. Great Brands..
<roylez> adam8157: 你吃蛋蛋吧
<adam8157> gfrog_here: http://www.pricegrabber.com/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ PriceGrabber.com - Smart Shopping Anytime, Anywhere
<roylez> adam8157: 我在stp买了几次了
<adam8157> roylez: 壕
<freeflying> 睡觉，尼玛又快12点了
<iMadper> gfrog_here: pata的东西, 贵到爆呀!
 * iMadper 洗澡去
<roylez> gfrog_here: 田基君
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.sierratradingpost.com/salomon-start-jacket-windproof-for-men~p~6350f/?filterString=mens-running-and-fitness-jackets~d~339%2F&colorFamily=01
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.sierratradingpost.com/error/error404/?aspxerrorpath=/salomon-start-jacket-windproof-for-men/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这样的价格可以考虑啊
<gfrog_here> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 萨洛蒙。。。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 火炬之光 这个游戏怎么卸载的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448670 安装的时候是.sh文件，卸载怎么卸载，在新德里软件库找不到。直接删掉安装文件？有没人指点下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 vivid5201314 — 2013-09-09 22:17
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你又不喜欢啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我对这牌子的认知仅限于他的鞋不错
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 而且他家GoreTex的鞋还很便宜
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.sierratradingpost.com/lp2/exercise-wear-guide/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ The Exercise Wear Guide: Sierra Trading Post
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • App Nap 功能，ubuntu有没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448671 App Nap 能帮你在同时运行多个 app 时节省电能。OS X 能够发现完全隐藏在窗口背后的 app。如果 app 当前没有为你做任何事，比如播放音乐、下载文件或查收电子邮件，App Nap 会将该 app 减速以节省宝贵的电池使用时间。不过只要你再次使用该
<^k^> >> app，它就会立即恢复全速运行。这一切衔接得流畅无缝，你会以为它一直都是这样运作。App Nap 也同样适用于 Safar …
<gfrog_here> freeflying: adam8157 美亚的z秒杀 http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&linkCode=ur2&tag=sma0a-20
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Gold Box Deals | Today's Deals - Amazon.com
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 启动Jupiter 后的状况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448674 [code][/code]dell@ubuntu:~$ jupiter Exception in thread Thread-5: Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 551, in __bootstrap_inner self.run() File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 504, in run self.__target(*self.__args, **self.__kwargs) File "/usr/bin/jupiter", line 379,
<^k^> >> in update_screen_orientations rotation = self.jupiter.current_rotation(display) File "/usr/bin/jupiter", line 165, in current_rotation return self.ge …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Jupiter http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448675 [code][/code ]dell@ubuntu:~$ jupiter Exception in thread Thread-5: Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 551, in __bootstrap_inner self.run() File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 504, in run self.__target(*self.__args, **self.__kwargs) File "/usr/bin/jupiter", line 379, in update_screen_
<^k^> >> orientations rotation = self.jupiter.current_rotation(display) File "/usr/bin/jupiter", line 165, in current_rotation return self.get_device('/rotatio …
<georgetso> 晚上好, 我刚才当傻逼了, 我设置了只能用私钥登陆, 但是没有写 authorized_keys 请问有什么办法可以登陆进去?
<imtxc> 今天在查什么？
<imtxc> 一天差三次户口，五次水表
<imtxc> 你们租的房子这两天在查么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • chromium的vimium无法通过/键查找中文?输入法是ibus.Lubuntu系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448679 chromium的vimium无法通过/键查找中文?输入法是ibus. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-09-09 22:55
<stardiviner> 没有人啊
<adam8157>  /q
<maucat> 成都是个好城市
<knownbad> 哪里不是好城市，直到黑暗面。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 发了2次250条了么
<^k^> 05:08
<alvin_rxg> what?
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-10
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 请教一个Ubuntu OEM安装的定制化（个性化）问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448682 各位大大， 我通过OEM方式安装Ubuntu 12.04，此时进入系统，用户是默认的oem用户，然后，我拷贝了一些文档在 /etc/myfile/ 路径下，然后，点击桌面的图标“为最终用户做准备”，系统会提示可以关机了，也就完成了封包
<freeflying> imtxc_away, 你倒是很早啊
<lmengyang> ok
<archl> ko
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.04升级到13.10,问题多多. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448684 问题很多,我简单罗列一下,不知道大家是也是也一样. 1,输入法无法输入.可以打开输入法,但是不能输入 2,点击左上角的dash按钮,里面都是空的,没有任何菜单,很奇怪. 3,右上角没有关机那栏菜单,目前关机用命令行. 4,其它还有一堆不知名的bug. 另
<^k^> >> 外,大家能否告诉我,在更新栏里,选哪个更新项,有backport是什么意思,默认是选的吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2 …
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩啊，最近分分中的被噩梦吓醒啊
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:55 
<freeflying> imtxc, 白日梦不做也罢
<archl> imtxc: 。。。你干脆自杀吧，看看能不能变身。
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> archl: 我真想
<imtxc> archl: 我在愁这个状态怎么上班
<archl> freeflying: 有资格做白日梦的只有少数人。
<archl> lol
<imtxc> archl: 前天下午到现在，一口饭都没吃啊
<iMadper> archl: 在? 问你, 我有两个身份证的扫描pdf, 一个是正面, 一个是反面, 怎么合成到一张上面?
<imtxc> iMadper: gimp
<archl> imtxc: 不吃，死吧。
<archl> iMadper: 建立一个文档，贴起来。
<imtxc> iMadper: wps 里面随便贴一下也可以
<iMadper> gaoji
<imtxc> iMadper: 唉，要十一了，我们又要被狠狠得查了
<archl> iMadper: 。你有什么工具
<iMadper> archl: wps....
<archl> iMadper: windows的话，有画图就可以了
<imtxc> 外地人太苦了
<archl> imtxc: 快爬，给自己一个目标，10分钟爬不了30楼就跳！
<imtxc> 。。。。
<archl> imtxc: 跳起来了么？
<imtxc> archl: 别闹
<archl> iMadper: 手机照相有个document scan，直接手机合成2张就行了。。。
<iMadper> archl: 恩, 我用wps弄了~ thx~
<archl> iMadper: 这松下相机不行啊。确实拍摄的不清楚。。。
<imtxc> wps 最容易
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 那我就说我要离开北京了取公积金不可以么
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 二货，你在新公司不交了？
<imtxc> 还是取了公积金就会被帝都加入黑名单
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 我又来了啊
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 离开北京公积金要封存2年才能提取
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 不是农业户口可以销户直接取么
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 你这点小心眼早就有措施防范了。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 是么，那你试试吧
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> 看来没人有经验啊
<archl> 。
<Guest50322> 求教为什么用sudo来运行程序的时候/etc/profile和~/.profile里增加的PATH都无效了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 卡到了
<imtxc> im
<iMadper> imtxc: 海涛搞起
<imtxc> iMadper: 果然快递的？
<imtxc> iMadper: 挂号不应该这么快
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的, 没管我要钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 晒额度
<iMadper> imtxc: 1w呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 额度要高才好吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，那可能你赶上什么活动了
<imtxc> iMadper: 没什么好处，额度高了花了还不起
<imtxc> iMadper: 够用就行
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就海淘而已了现在
<imtxc> iMadper: 你觉得那个卡在什么地方签名靠谱
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用tar查看*.tar,bz2失败，而双击一下就可以 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448686 tar -jtv /home/weiwen/df.tar.bz2 进程序10分都没有东西显示 而双击（归案管理器）几秒就可以 这是什么原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 sd89456123 — 2013-09-10 10:32
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教python proxy.py翻墙出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448687 alex@ubuntu:~/下载/goagent_3.05/local$ python proxy.py Traceback (most recent call last): File "proxy.py", line 2367, in <module> main() File "proxy.py", line 2338, in main CertUtil.check_ca() File "proxy.py", line 325, in check_ca if CertUtil.import_ca(capath) != 0: File "proxy.py", line 294, in import_ca re
<^k^> >> turn os.system('cp "%s" "%s" && update-ca-certificates' % (certfile, new_certfile)) UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe4 in positi …
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc:undefined method `gsub!' for #<Array:0xa7fe860>
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc:" 经典笑话：再吵就把坐垫装上 一座建在山上的教堂里住着一群修女，她们每个星期都会骑单车下山购物，一天下山的时候,修女们一路吵吵闹闹，带头的突然喊了一声: 给我闭上嘴!再吵就把你们的坐垫装上! "
<imtxc> iMadper: t 了 kk
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫讲荤段子
<iMadper> imtxc: ........
<gfrog_here> > joke
<^k^> gfrog_here:" 经典笑话：还没有做完     妻子外出几天，留下一些家务活给丈夫做。一、二、三、四，写在纸条上，出于开玩笑，又在纸条上写了第五条：多想想你的妻子。 　　几天后，妻子返家，丈夫向她报告完成家务的情况，并递条子；条子上四条已划了叉叉，只剩下第五条未划。 　　“我一出家门。你就不想我
<^k^> >> 啦？” 　　“第五条我也照做了，但还没有做完。”丈夫回答。 "
 * gfrog_here 一点都不好笑
<gfrog_here> > joke
<iMadper> gfrog_here: +1
<^k^> gfrog_here:" 经典笑话：原来是你 法官看了一下被告，忽然觉得有点眼熟，于是便问， “请问我以前见过你吗？”被告满怀希望的回答说：“是的，法官大人，去年我是你家小孩的家教， 教拉小提琴的那个，记得吗？” “哦”法官恍然大悟，“是你啊！那就多判10年！” "
<imtxc> > joke
<imtxc> 敢不敢来个好点的
<^k^> imtxc:" 经典笑话：你为什么不走 那天大雾，小李开车看不清路，可有要紧事要办，这时看见前面一辆车的灯光，就跟着走，可是走了一阵前面车不走了，他等了一会，有点不耐烦，下车就喊：“前面车为什么不走？”前面来人说：“我到家了。”小李一看人家已经车到库了。 "
<imtxc> 不如让 kk 从糗百上去取
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 无线路由器，怎样设置防火墙？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448693 D-link无线路由器 给个实例！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-10 10:51
<iMadper> gfrog_here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AF6SJTS/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00AF6SJTS&linkCode=as2&tag=myshoplist-20   靠谱吗?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Helly Hansen Men's Lombard Jacket, Night Blue, Medium: Clothing
<imtxc> iMadper: 这么烧呢？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我怎么了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 先去超市刷刷卡嘛
<imtxc> 不然等着小招的风控电话
<imtxc> 万一漏接。。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不怕
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 使用optirun无法运行dota2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448699 我是双显卡的I卡加N卡。所以大型3d游戏我都必须用optirun来运行才能不卡，但是dota2在我使用bumbleblee的optirun的时候，没法运行。求解决办法！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ub36241189 — 2013-09-10 11:41
<huntxu> > joke
<^k^> huntxu:" 经典笑话：谁最笨 世界三大宗教各一代表偶聚在一起，这时一小女孩向他们奔来，边哭边喊着：“你们能告诉我到底世上谁最笨吗？”忽然脚下一拌，摔倒在地。  “阿弥驼佛！”佛教教徒先道。  “哦，上帝！”基督教徒道。  “真主--保佑！”伊斯兰教徒接着道。  “原来我妈妈是骗我的，最笨的人不是我
<^k^> >> ，哈哈！”她立即爬起来，笑着走了。 "
<imtxc> cherrot: 死兔子，查我版本做什么
<imtxc> ...
<huntxu> > joke
<^k^> huntxu:" 经典笑话：夫妻问答 　　丈夫：早晨刮刮胡子，感觉年轻了10岁！ 　　妻子：哼！如果真那样，就该睡觉前刮。 　　妻子：老公，我穿这件衣服就不象孩子妈妈了吧？ 　　丈夫：不象，象家长。 　　丈夫：如果不是我大把大把地挣钱，哪还有这个家啊！ 　　妻子：你说的没错，如果没有钱，我不会进这个家。
<^k^> >> "
<huntxu> 看來真麽什麽好笑話
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • QQ邮箱没有加密吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448700 今天在设计QQ邮箱到雷鸟的过程中，发现弹出警告。如图： 是不是QQ邮箱真的存在这个加密的问题啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 markrichard — 2013-09-10 11:51
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • D-link无线路由器，是用什么操作系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448702 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-10 12:03
<archl> 去换相机了。
<archl> iMadper: 发现我这相机从送来就不清楚。
<iMadper> archl:  额...
<iMadper> archl: 这么悲剧?
<archl> iMadper: 嗯。
<archl> iMadper: 拍啥都模糊。没有清晰的地方。
<archl> 受不了了。不如手机。
<huntxu> > joke
 * archl 摸摸 huntxu 小狐狸
<^k^> huntxu:" 经典笑话：把上帝也骗了 邻村一个农民向加布罗伏人借债，加布罗伏人同意借给他，但要9分利息。”  “你这简直是掠夺嘛，”农民气愤地说。“也不让上帝惩罚你。”  “上帝从天上看，这个9跟6一个样。” "
<iMadper> archl: 不如手机... 额....
<archl> iMadper: 发现镜头有划痕
<archl> iMadper: 我认为不是我干的！
<archl> iMadper: 返回到拍摄的第28张，我看了，也是模糊。
<iMadper> archl: 好吧...
<archl> iMadper: 一种特殊的好像塑料划过的3道痕迹。
<iMadper> archl: 镜头盖划的?
<archl> iMadper: 自动伸缩的。
<iMadper> arch
<iMadper> archl: 哦
<archl> iMadper: 没有镜头盖子
<iMadper> archl: 那就不知道了..
<archl> 如果换了一个没伤痕的也那么烂。就无解了。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 13.10 can not startup installation, why??? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448703 From yestoday, Ubuntu / Ubuntu Gnome LiveDVD can bootup but can not startup install process, why? 统计信息: 发表于 由 koolar — 2013-09-10 13:01
<archl> iMadper: 要出门了。找苏宁去。。。我上门报修。。。
<mellon> 有用e17的朋友吗？请教个问题。
<iMadper> archl: 恩, 好
<iMadper> mellon: 这里e17用的少, 要么就k/g  要么就直接瓦片了
<archl> mellon: 论坛里有用的。
<mellon> ok
<iMadper> pudge
<archl> 。。。不知道怎么去。。。
<archl> 。。。交通图真弱。
<archl> 因为没有利益所以不优化。。。
<archl> 。。。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Conky运行不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448704 按照本版的置顶贴，安装配置了Conky，但在终端输入Conky之后，只能在终端里显示，而不面在桌面显示，求解，感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 zviki — 2013-09-10 13:24
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 下周阿要是能找到便宜的赶紧告诉我
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying:点点点.  13:39 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • chormium不能勾选升级 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448706 如图，我根本勾不起chormium. 统计信息: 发表于 由 labrusca — 2013-09-10 14:03
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 恭喜云计算板块开版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448707 之前在ubuntu论坛学到了很多知识，目前正在学习OpenStack。 今天看到云计算板块开版，特来支持一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 bilit2008 — 2013-09-10 14:05
<MeaCulpa> .
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 你俩几乎一起出现
<huntxu> adam8157: 18m網絡抽了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<slucx> who
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a6fec82cgw1e8h8n2mim3j20k00f0dhw.jpg
<roylez> huntxu: 抽你妹
<adam8157> roylez: 这是某个留学教育机构的教材?
 * slucx $PATH里的某个目录咋清除？比如我有/bar，想改成/foo，咋能不重启shell使他生效？
 * slucx 谁了解C++?
<iMadper> slucx: export $PATH="$your_new_path"
<slucx> iMadper: 如果是修改的话那去掉的还是会有的
<iMadper> s/\&//
<iMadper> slucx: 刚试过, 没了
<iMadper> slucx: export PATH=""   然后干啥都不行了
<slucx> iMadper: 对当前shell有效？
<iMadper> slucx: 你敢自己试一下吗?
<slucx> iMadper: 估计是因为的我环境变量放到.bash_profile里了…
<slucx> iMadper: 我改过之后source了这个脚本
 * slucx 现在C++ 有__attribute__这个用法吗？
<slucx> adam8157: 编译内核需要选择对应的gcc?
<slucx> adam8157: 不同版本简单不行？
<adam8157> slucx: 能支持就行 不用锁定版本
 * slucx 最烦编译老的软件了
<iMadper> slucx: 编译内核你用g++了?
<slucx> iMadper: 不是内核，qt2，我汗
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • D-link 无线路由器，系统密码长度有限制么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448709 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-10 14:52
<wiiw> slucx: c++11里面有很多新特性,不过内核都是C写的
 * slucx 不是内核，亲，我是顺便问下 adam8157 的
<slucx> 编译的是QT2
<adam8157> slucx: qt.. 2.. 2.. 2.. 2........
<slucx> 不会cxx
<slucx> adam8157: 没错，就是2
<freeflying> slucx, 估计还是你搞错了
<slucx> freeflying: 请详解
<freeflying> slucx, qt2早就eol了
<slucx> 唉，不讨论这个问题，反正也得去弄
<slucx> google也不让人好受  The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<wiiw> slucx: 确定不是 GFW 干的?
<slucx> wiiw: 是
<huntxu> 估計還得用低版本的g++才過得去 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 还会有很多别的问题的吧...
<slucx> huntxu: 用的4.3.2，正在找低版本了
<huntxu> iMadper: 母雞
<iMadper> huntxu: 比如, 依赖的某个xorg的库的头文件改名字/换位置了
<adam8157> slucx: 请安装RH9  哈哈哈
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额。。 好吧。
<iMadper> adam8157: +1
<huntxu> iMadper: 全部降級唄
<slucx> adam8157: 唉
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 今天感冒了，睡了一天
<iMadper> huntxu: .. ... ....
<huntxu> gfrog_here: momo，跟我去體檢吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 电脑里目前有一个 xp。怎么搞的更牛逼 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448710 电脑里目前有一个 xp。 160G的硬盘，c,d,e,f，用第三方工具从 F 盘里分出了 15G 用来装 Ubuntu。 但是用光盘安装到了第4步分区的时候无法识别出硬盘里已有的分区。 选手动分区只能看到整块硬盘 15,9656 mb，外加两个2,3百兆的
<^k^> >> 空闲空间（估计是 dell 自带的隐藏分区）。 选最大的连续空闲空间时说空间太小不能安装，（也就是没识别出 15 …
<iMadper> huntxu: 你们互相体检?!
<huntxu> iMadper: g-un 3
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 这个月刚抽完血，我还是等一阵儿在去体检吧。
<slucx> adam8157: arm-gcc, 不是头文件的事，头文件的问题好解决
<huntxu> iMadper: 貌似我還沒見過QT2，哪年的東西？
<iMadper> huntxu: qt是比gtk老的东西, 可能是9*年得了
<slucx> 估计是我gcc的问题，不是arm-gcc的问题
<slucx> 版本太高了
<iMadper> adam8157: 少年, 乃腰围多少?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你说实际的还是裤子的
<iMadper> adam8157: 实际的
<adam8157> iMadper: 不知道
<iMadper> adam8157: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/140643   打算入
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Wrangler 基本系列 男式 牛仔长裤 _亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<imtxc> slucx: 赞 qt2
<slucx> 最怕这写东西了
<adam8157> 我也缺长裤
<imtxc> huntxu: gfrog_here 你俩在检查身体？
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞, 但是我不知道我穿多大的..
<adam8157> iMadper: 看不懂那个尺码
<slucx> adam8157: huntxu 亲，用同样的arm-linux-别人在RH9上就能编译过，让我情何一堪啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 腰围 * 内裤长
<iMadper> adam8157: 内/裤长
<adam8157> 刚想吐槽
 * iMadper nnnnd, 歧义.
<adam8157> iMadper: 那就没我能穿得了
<iMadper> adam8157: 为啥? 腰围不够?!
<adam8157> iMadper: 不够
<iMadper> adam8157: 那我估计更没戏了
<adam8157> iMadper: ... 你现在到底有多胖啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 148斤
<adam8157> iMadper: 我156斤怎么办
<iMadper> adam8157: 吸脂
 * adam8157 要不海淘条裤子吧
 * slucx 千万不能到 adam8157 的重量，阿门
 * slucx 不过也快了
<adam8157> slucx: 你身高几何?
<slucx> 176
<cherrot> iMadper, 你这么胖？
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞, 买的时候, 我加入!
<huntxu> adam8157: 64bits對齊在32位的機器是不是沒什麽作用？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 能睡一天真爽
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 很不爽啊，难受着呢。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 头疼
<freeflying> lol
<slucx> adam8157: debian装gcc的时候默认4.4 4.6 4.7 4.8都装了
<freeflying> 搜狗招linu 兴趣的快去x输入法的开发，
<adam8157> huntxu: 哪儿都没必要...
<huntxu> adam8157: 為啥 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 你这多大的数啊
<huntxu> adam8157: =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 不放過一個字節
<adam8157> huntxu: 越小的数越不用在意, char的放哪儿都是对齐的...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我擦，选错仓库了，丫的从salt lake发货，我选了NJ的仓库
<huntxu> adam8157: uint64_t啊，或者int之類的
<huntxu> adam8157: 尤其int這種會跟著機器變的
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 跨越大半个美利坚
<adam8157> huntxu: 谁跟你说int会变?
<adam8157> gfrog_here: nj免税哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 不會咩？
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 還在弄你那件衣服啊？
<adam8157> huntxu: x86_64下也是32
<gfrog_here> huntxu: .
<adam8157> huntxu: 你一般遇不到别的大小的
<slucx> adam8157: 还有16位的呢
<adam8157> slucx: 我说了"一般" :)
<slucx> 哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 對耶 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 我忘了
<huntxu> adam8157: 難道是long會變？
<slucx> huntxu: 整型都会变
<adam8157> huntxu: int*会变 哈哈, long也会
<slucx> huntxu: 但相对长度不变
<huntxu> slucx: “一般”
<huntxu> slucx: 別鬧
<slucx> huntxu: ：)
<freeflying> imtxc, 搜狗招人，去不
<cherrot> freeflying, 你在搜狗？
<slucx> adam8157: 估计我真得虚拟一个RH9了
<slucx> cherrot: 那样的话他会说  来不？
<huntxu> adam8157: 那我把一個int和一個uint64_t放一個struct，前面那個int後邊得補多一個char pad[4]？
<freeflying> cherrot, 他们不要我
<huntxu> adam8157: #理論上
<adam8157> huntxu: 理论上会
<huntxu> 試試去
<adam8157> huntxu: http://blog.codingnow.com/2008/01/c_int_type.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 云风的 BLOG: C 语言(C99) 对 64 位整数类型的支持
<huntxu> adam8157: 好吧，對的，自動補上了
<huntxu> adam8157: 那為什麽很多網絡編程的都會手動加char pad[*]
<adam8157> huntxu: 跨平台
<huntxu> adam8157: 兼容不會自動補的編譯器？
<adam8157> huntxu: 怕别的平台填充不同吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 噢
<huntxu> adam8157: size_t是unsigned long麽？
<adam8157> huntxu: 对于32和64可以算是
<adam8157> huntxu: 它是分别定义的
<huntxu> adam8157: 噢
<imtxc> freeflying: 搜狗啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 不想去啊，他们貌似要分拆上市哦
<adam8157> freeflying: 羡慕
<imtxc> freeflying: 想去啊，不知道人要我不，况且现在有个下家，背信弃义不会挨骂吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 不要羡慕我啊，我想去人不要我
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃去都不要
<imtxc> freeflying: 我就更没戏了
<freeflying> imtxc, 我太菜了
<imtxc> freeflying: .....
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总，你谦虚了
<imtxc> 不过搜狗听说钱很多啊
<adam8157> 还是互联网赚钱狠啊
<imtxc> 是啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 那公司在什么地方
<freeflying> imtxc, 五道口
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • D-link 无线路由器，系统密码安全？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448709 问题： 1.破解无线路由器密码的软件（用于测试路由器安全），有哪些？ 2.D-link 无线路由器，系统密码长度有限制么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-10 14:52
<imtxc> 五五五五道口。。。
<palomino|working> 必死之地?
<imtxc> palomino|working: 就是那个传说房价超过 10W 的地方么
<palomino|working> 还是假装不知道为妙.. imtxc
<imtxc> freeflying: 问问他们要什么水平呢，要菜鸟不
<freeflying> imtxc, 会qt/dbus/linux
<imtxc>  / 是 | 还是 &
<adam8157> 完了 一个不会
<freeflying> imtxc, 是 &
<imtxc> 看样子是要做输入法
<imtxc> freeflying: 忽略他家
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃还有哪里的路子，互联网公司的
<imtxc> 互联网公司听起来就洋气啊
 * slucx 当初放弃用搜狗，现在已经习惯用小小输入法了，搜狗又开始做linux的了，我去
<imtxc> iMadper: 回家告诉小朋友自己在腾讯上班得多光荣哇
<imtxc> 或者百度
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我如果说我在腾讯或者百度，他们至少不会理解成我在修电脑，装机器
<iMadper> imtxc: 为什么需要他们理解?
<imtxc> 他们还以为我在很高级的造qq号呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都跟别人说我在快递公司的
<pewu> imtxc: 但是该到修电脑时第一时间还是回想起你
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，那等我入职了我就说我去幼儿园了
 * adam8157 现在他们终于不敢请我修电脑了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你怎么做到的
<iMadper> adam8157: 老司机带带我
<imtxc> adam8157: 给他们装插件特别多，特别慢的系统？
<adam8157> imtxc: 我用别的系统, 不懂windows的, 很多年没用过了
<imtxc> adam8157: 找你修电脑的人，管你用什么系统？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不给修就完了嘛
<imtxc> 弄不好除尘都是业务范围之内啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 或者让他按日薪付费
<imtxc> 街坊邻居的
<imtxc> 现在电脑普及得有点过头了
<imtxc> 弄不好还得负责七大姑八大姨的手机 root， 越狱
<slucx> adam8157: 你平时不看电影啥的？
<adam8157> imtxc: 你说不会不就完了
<adam8157> slucx: 看
<slucx> adam8157: 咋看？
<adam8157> slucx: 用眼睛看...
<iMadper> imtxc: adam8157: 上次在首图咖啡厅, 一个男的在给一个妹子修电脑, 我在那儿写程序. 然后男的用ghost修复的时候, 总是失败, 然后莫名其妙的叫我过去帮忙... 我修搞定了, 那个男的跟我套近乎, 问我是不是搞it的, 我说我是送快递的. 立马那个男的就在那个妹子面前丢脸了
<imtxc> adam8157: “那你大学学了个啥！， 那你工作在做什么！
<slucx> adam8157: 高端
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
<adam8157> imtxc: 我没那么贱, 我才不会老好人
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧
<slucx> adam8157: linux哪个看电影的软件？
 * iMadper 就说自己是水产养殖专业的
<adam8157> slucx: mplayer
<slucx> adam8157: 别说是用mplayer下载了
<iMadper> slucx: mplayer
<slucx> adam8157: 在线看亲，我不知道电影名的
 * iMadper 提问时不说明白
<imtxc> iMadper: 关键我的街坊邻居直接找我爸，而且有挺多亲戚，更严重的是，方圆几十公里也找不到别人修。。。
<slucx> iMadper: 哈哈
<iMadper> slucx: 不下载没法看的
<slucx> iMadper: 快播和PPS是我用win的最大原因
<iMadper> imtxc: 买件文化衫, 自己定制, 上面写着: 修电脑, 一小时50元, 亲友价40元   去修的时候穿上
<iMadper> slucx: 那就用windows吧, 挺好
<slucx> iMadper: -_-!!
 * slucx 我该这样说  快播和PPS是我保留win的最大原因
<iMadper> slucx: 直接土豆/youku问题在哪里?
<slucx> iMadper: 问题是电影少
<iMadper> slucx: 那就pt呀
<slucx> iMadper: pt?
<iMadper> slucx: 电影能多过pt?
<slucx> 去写代码了
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你要一直说不会就啥事儿没有, 让你炫耀
<imtxc> adam8157: ...
<imtxc> wicd 怎么pppoe 拨号呢
<adam8157> imtxc: pppoeconf
 * cherrot 直接搜旋风离线库极速下电影。。。
 * adam8157 这**真是个渣啊
<imtxc> 装 nm 算了。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 丫真行，居然能打freenode的敏感字
<adam8157> roylez: 自我审查
<iMadper> ...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哈哈～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 乖
<Mayaer> adam8157: 好久不见～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 开学快乐
<Mayaer> adam8157: 这都上了一个周的课了= =
<adam8157> Mayaer: 赞有课上
<Mayaer> adam8157: 天天上课，烦死了～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你啥专业来着?
<Mayaer> adam8157: 软工啊
<roylez> adam8157: 你这是蛋蛋掐自己蛋蛋
<nackjicholson> hi
<abc_> hi
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  16:33 
<abc_> joke
<^k^> nackjicholson:点点点.  16:34 
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  16:34 
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6212b1ectw1e8h3tn0242j20k00b9di8.jpg
<Mayaer> roylez: 主席好
<iMadper> roylez: 生前......
<roylez> Mayaer: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/bc17f504gw1e8h0yagl53j20qy0lk413.jpg
<ibisedo> 有人吗？？？
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/a180de74gw1e8g8ohm0wtg2046068kjl.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 果然不给我机会薅羊毛
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 不开心啊
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 可能是薅的太明显了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 显然不开心。妈蛋
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 算了，有半个月时间出去玩儿玩儿。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 回家多休息休息吧
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 开车出去玩吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 木驾照。
<iMadper> ibisedo: ....
<iMadper> ibisedo: 别问有没有人....
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 乃家是领导开车啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿，俺木有车呢。
<imtxc> ca
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 叔儿 remote 了？
<roylez> gfrog_here: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4870400fjw1e8gjuvsbrnj20by06y74n.jpg
<roylez> freeflying: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/620233dbjw1e8gjcjevaqj20dv0ildh1.jpg
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你都叔了啊
<imtxc> roylez: 外国人有钱
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 滚粗
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 。。。
<imtxc> roylez: 应该让丫赔 100$
<freeflying> imtxc,  以后你得叫我爷了
<roylez> gfrog_here: 丫remote了？
<roylez> freeflying: 丫变鬼佬了？
<gfrog_here> roylez: 毛咧
<roylez> gfrog_here: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/85bdc80bjw1e8g32bv48cj20c81qr43g.jpg
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog_here  是我打开 pppconfig 的方式不对么 http://imagebin.org/270437
<imtxc> ttyS1 是干嘛的
<onlylove> imtxc: 串口
<adam8157> imtxc: 没用过
<imtxc> onlylove: 我不需要串口啊，只是要拨号
<onlylove> imtxc: 拨号就走串口，你有意见？
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦
<imtxc> o 或许应该是  pppoeconf
<ibisedo> 新手小白问一下哈 被放到unregister组是为啥啊？
<cherrot> iMadper, 什么情况？   xxx 已退出(*.net *.split)
<ibisedo_> ibis edo
<freeflying> adam8157, /usr/local下，你给权限就好了
<adam8157> freeflying: 那还不是要sudo...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这是乃那个机器？ http://show.smzdm.com/detail/16771
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 真正的屌丝：Motorola 摩托罗拉 MB886 双机及 卡西欧 石英 男表 MTP-1303L-1A 晒单_电脑数码_晒物广场_什么值得买
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我是xt885
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我想去弄个黑莓了。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 烧得
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么时候和越南妹回娘家？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 黑莓不好玩
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 应用少的掉渣
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu 有没有英语自动纠错功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448713 我用outlook的时候会自动纠错。ubuntu怎么弄 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-09-10 18:05
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:08 
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这边有条非常好的跑步的路
<freeflying> 尼玛居然后免费的高尔夫球场
<Mayaer> archl: 哈喽～
<archl> may
<archl> Mayaer: 嗨孩子
<archl> cherrot: 去问了，那相机就那样，不如尼康的锐利好。
<Mayaer> archl: 嗨大人。。
<archl> Mayaer: 小姑娘。吃完饭在嗨？
<Mayaer> archl: 你还没吃饭啊
<archl> Mayaer: 我还没做饭。
<archl> Mayaer: 妳教我一式？
<gfrog_here> freeflying http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006RDOWVM/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B006RDOWVM&linkCode=as2&tag=htweibo-20
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Columbia Men's Meeker Peak Short Sleeve Crew: Clothing
<Mayaer> archl: 艾玛，自己做饭啊，好男淫
<archl> gfrog_here: 从美国进口自行车么？
<archl> gfrog_here: 这种东西直接国内买得了。。。
<huntxu> Mayaer: 小姑涼
<archl> huntxu: 小老头
<archl> huntxu: 小狐狸到家了？
<Mayaer> huntxu: 哟，好久不见～
<Mayaer> palomino|working: 好久不见～
<archl> huntxu:  lgdb.org 游戏多么多啊。随便取几个玩玩试试就好了
<archl> Mayaer: 你竟然无视 huntxu 这么久
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games (@ lgdb.org)
 * archl 知道马叔碰不到(伯)乐乐不能幸福高兴了。
 * palomino|working momo Mayaer 
 * palomino|working momo archl 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 服务器安装Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 遇到问题，请教各位大侠…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448717 公司服务器要安装Ubuntu 12.04 LTS桌面版，服务器有两块SCSI硬盘，都是146G 第一块硬盘分区如下 / 100G /boot 100MB /SWAP 45.9G 第二块硬盘分区如下 /home 146G 安装好以后，重启服务器，自检完成以后就一直是黑屏，无
<^k^> >> 法进入系统，也没有ubuntu的启动界面，不知道出了什么问题，请教各位大侠…… 还有一个问题，之前我是想两块 …
<archl> palomino|working: 乐乐不在了。。。
<Mayaer> archl: 哈哈～
<palomino|working> ?_? archl
<palomino|working> gone with wind?
<huntxu> archl: 斷網了 QAQ
<huntxu> archl: 還在公司，早上來得晚 =.=
<archl> huntxu: 小狐狸我今天浪费一下午去换相机
<cherrot> archl,  退了么？
<cherrot> archl, 买的什么相机
<archl> cherrot: 不能
<cherrot> huntxu, 小狐狸`
<cherrot> archl, 你买了多久了
<archl> cherrot: 10天了
<cherrot> archl, 三包政策 怎么可能不给换
<archl> cherrot: 我放弃了，换也那样吧。。。
<archl> cherrot: 不能和尼康的比。
<archl> lol
<archl> cherrot: 如果要成像锐利，就尼康吧。
<huntxu> archl: 你買了啥
<archl> huntxu: 松下DMC-FH6
<cherrot> archl, 质量问题绝对得换啊
<archl> cherrot: 带到panasonic处，无法确定是质量问题。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • gnome kde http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448718 ubuntu 能不能同时安装 GNOME 和 KDE 统计信息: 发表于 由 lihaotsc — 2013-09-10 19:25
<goodboy> vb
<goodboy> b
<archl> Mayaer: 。。。腐女你是真的腐么。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 拿到鞋子，没图片上的丑
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • vmware里ubuntu13.04无法安装中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448720 我用的是vmware9.0.2，安装完vmware13.04后语言设置里都是各国的English，没有中文，我尝试sudo apt-get install gnome-language-selector后如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 13030199465 — 2013-09-10 20:40
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 貌似交通银行网银ff可以登录了，还是我土鳖了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448723 今天直接用ff付了50元话费，交通银行短信密码版网银，控件啥的也能显示了，直接登录了，我土鳖了吗？ ps：ff23.0.1；没有安装网银相关的插件 统计信息: 发表于 由 nerver — 2013-09-10 21:31
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10 安装后如何删除图形界面 再次进入直接到字符界面呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448724 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 harborxing — 2013-09-10 21:36
<pity> linux 的 mail 命令发邮件需要配置帐户吗？
<freeflying> pity, 那是通过本机的MTA
<pity> freeflying: 啥意思？Mail Transfer Agent?
<freeflying> 对
<pity> freeflying: 呃，MTA 能向外网发邮件吗？
<pity> freeflying: 是不是要单独配置 smtp 那些？
<freeflying> pity, 常见的有postfix exim4 msmtp 等
<freeflying> sendmail
<pity> freeflying: 都是需要配置才能向外网发邮件吧？
<freeflying> 肯定啊
<pity> freeflying: 呃，那我学习下吧，我还以为直接就能发
<freeflying> pity, 贵厂到底做啥
<freeflying> pity, vps?
<pity> freeflying: CDN
<pity> freeflying: 有云服务倒是
<freeflying> pity, 那贵厂咋也要云呢
<freeflying> lol
<pity> freeflying: 赶时髦嘛
<freeflying> 你们的云上了没
<pity> freeflying: 上了，有在用的了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 其实他厂是管擦车的，有域名为证 lol http://www.chinacache.com/
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ CDN|CDN技术|CDN加速|智能CDN|CDN网站加速-北京蓝汛通信技术有限责任公司
<freeflying> lol
<pity> gfrog_here: lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://bcs.duapp.com/picstore/ESZqxWRdNl.jpg
<gfrog_here> freeflying: NB啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 其实很不错
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，那我要不要在国内收个老款呢。。 还是等美亚V3降价。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 已然最低价了，jd那价格也很好了，只比我这个贵了50而已
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 日本那同事居然也是公路爱好者
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 啧啧，这下有的聊了呢
<freeflying> 没时间啊，他说这边自行车便宜
<freeflying> 回头去看看105多少钱
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我看贵司Tokyo office也在招cloud相关的职位
<freeflying> 是啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, transfer的事情乃就不要想了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我根本就木有想这些嘛
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lol
<loseyourmind> 今天没人聊天？
<edo_y> hi
<^k^> edo_y:点点点.  23:25 
<edo_y> 新手第一次来！0v0
<edo_y> 要怎么回复？
<Yaty_Lee> edo_y: hi
<edo_y> hi~
<^k^> edo_y:点点点.  23:28 
<edo_y> 你们为什么能艾特到我还能显示时间呢？0v0
<edo_y> 晚安安~
<brambles> 喵～OvO～
<brambles> 这里可以闲聊么？=w=？
<brambles> 都挂着……=w=
<knownbad> 走了，可以聊了。
<Guest59678> yechang
<^k^> 05:12
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-11
 * archl 想lainme了。
<freeflying> archl, 一大早就想女人啊
<archl> freeflying: 嗯。
<freeflying> archl, 撸撸
<R05452_> test
<archl> freeflying: ？
<^k^> R05452_:点点点.  08:57 
<R05452_> test
<^k^> R05452_:点点点.  08:57 
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 路由器MAC地址过滤有什么作用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448729 是不是有防火墙的作用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-11 9:06
<archl> freeflying: bored of reading
<freeflying> archl, 你还是边看边撸好了
<archl> freeflying: 。。。
<archl> freeflying:  http://www.twitch.tv/lierotv
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ LieroTV - Twitch
<imtxc> archl: 早
<imtxc> freeflying: 早
<freeflying> imtxc, 我都起床5个小时了
<imtxc> freeflying: 为什么这么早，现在在什么地方呢
<archl> imtxc: 我起床4小时了
<archl> imtxc: 懒虫。
<archl> lol
<freeflying> imtxc, 年纪大了，早上睡不着
 * imtxc 最近三天平均睡眠 3 小时
<archl> freeflying: 。。。
<imtxc> archl: 我的心理疾病还没好
<MeaCulpa> ,
<archl> imtxc: 每天用蜂蜜代替水喝。
<imtxc> archl: 一天想各种事情，各种倒霉事
<imtxc> 是不是因为本命年的原因，一定会出什么事啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ?
<archl> imtxc: 快撕了自己吧。
<archl> MeaCulpa: imtxc在自残
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你太把自己当回事了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 赶快，割肉吃。
<archl> imtxc: 割肉长肉
<archl> imtxc: 做吸脂手术去
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/1g73V.jpeg
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: .....
<imtxc> me
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是啊
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • IPTABLE防火墙，可以用MAC地址作过滤条件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448730 IPTABLE防火墙，可以用： IP地址 ， 端口 ， 协议 。 这三个条件，作过滤。 问题： 1.网卡的MAC地址，可以作为过滤条件么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-11 9:35
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • linux-ck、linux-ukms、linux-ukms-ck区别大吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448732 linux-ck、linux-ukms、linux-ukms-ck区别大吗，有用过的说说体验如何，给推荐一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 32idea — 2013-09-11 9:56
 * huntxu 抱抱 archl 
<freeflying> huntxu, 他正想女人呢
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:17 
 * archl 抱抱 huntxu 小狐狸
<archl> freeflying: 。
<huntxu> archl: 你有女人了？
<archl> huntxu: 没有。
<archl> huntxu: 今天早上突然好奇好久不见 lainme活动，结果被freeflying当成想女人，好吧。lainme确实是女人。
<cherrot> archl, lol
 * archl 抱抱 cherrot
<cherrot> archl, 么么哒～
<archl> cherrot: 。昨天晚上看新闻有小米，今天就看新闻有iphone5.
<archl> 发现老外喜欢搞一页一页的网页了。
<archl> 而且是小段，汉语站点我只见过wps的。
<archl> cherrot huntxu  apple变nokia了，科技以换壳为本么。
<cherrot> archl, 简约呀
<cherrot> archl, 也有的开始搞横版
<cherrot> archl, 国内大多是资讯网站。。
<archl> cherrot: 参与网站都会gfw
<archl> cherrot: 毕竟多数人没啥创造力
<imtxc> archl: 怎么办怎么办
<archl> imtxc: 买个iphone5换壳玩，卖壳
<Azurewrath> archl, 科技以换壳为本听起来不高端大气上档次，要说 tech is based on shell
<huntxu> archl: 我也覺得奇怪，nokia早就有的東西
<archl> huntxu: 因为Nokia 没了，微软告诉苹果的。
<archl> Azurewrath: Technology and Life in this shell, amazing!
<huntxu> archl: 至少我還在上小學的時候，我爹買的第一個nokia的手機，說明書上就寫著可以隨意換殼，也是拿顏色做主題的
<Azurewrath> archl, yeah
<archl> huntxu: 孩子。嗯嗯。我该涂我的nokian900后盖了。我第一次主动花钱买的手机。
<huntxu> archl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_5110
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ ti: Nokia 5110 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<huntxu> archl: 98å¹´
<archl> huntxu: 呃。。。
<archl> huntxu: 我没看到啥容易在塑料壳上留痕迹的笔。。
<archl> huntxu: 说明人类在寻找更多共性——我以为艺术就是人类发明的寻找心灵/习惯共性的媒介。仅此而已。。。
<archl> 所谓艺术，没共性就不称为艺术。。。
<archl> huntxu: 我见过那手机
<huntxu> archl: 不應該是沒個性不叫藝術麽？
<archl> huntxu: 不过话说，为啥那时900mah电池？
<archl> huntxu: 说的是承认的艺术。
<archl> huntxu: 别人承认的艺术，不仅仅自己承认。
<huntxu> archl: 那5110機器比現在的手機感覺都大啊
<archl> huntxu: 我发现买的国产AA充电电池神奇啊，塞进数码相机里就是最后一格电，照了60~70张半数闪光灯，还是那么多也没变化之类的。。
<archl> 其实还拍了40分钟短片。。。
<archl> 难道真的是3000mah么。。。
<archl> huntxu: 云帆不来了
<huntxu> archl: 國產電池有些還是靠譜的
<huntxu> archl: 因為他們不是很會偷工減料
<archl> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> archl: 技術含量太高，難把握
<archl> huntxu: 但是会嘴皮子功夫，虚标
<huntxu> archl: 你說自己跑一次電池看能用多久，再乘以2貼到出廠的電池上麽？
<huntxu> archl: 這倒是有可能的
<archl> huntxu: 。。。我买的这个，后来看到评价是比普通的电池粗0.5mm，容量是标称的2／3多一点。
<archl> huntxu: 但是确实便宜我就买了。
<huntxu> archl: 還是勁量靠譜
<huntxu> archl: 或者panasonic
<archl> huntxu: 那些都是一次性的吧。。。
<archl> huntxu: 或者价格1顶3了。
<huntxu> archl: 你是鎳鉻電池？
<archl> huntxu: NiMH
<archl> huntxu:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4011-3256901459.74.bRDRm2&id=18240112781&rn=3b53dd83c4cfbda4f008863b15d9f1fb
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 骐源MP 充电电池 5号电池 3000MAH相机 鼠标 玩具五号镍氢充电池-tmall.com天猫
<huntxu> 現在高端了
<archl> huntxu: 这个实际容量据说是2200mah
<archl> huntxu: 虚标啊。
<huntxu> archl: 不懂，只知道便宜沒好貨
<archl> 不过比普通2000mah的便宜一半。
<archl>  ¥ 28.00 品胜 新一代AA2000MAH2只装充电电池| 5号充电电池 无记忆效应
<archl> 实际话是，我2006年买过，2013年再买的时候，发现同容量的涨价了。。。
<archl> huntxu: 技术革新不如货币贬值快啊。
 * slucx export PATH=xx:$PATH这样直接添加，会有重复，谁有好办法？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总。 http://www.123haitao.com/t/8353
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Marmot 软壳怎么选？趁着Amazon的活动还没结束，介绍几款Marmot经典软壳衣 - 极客海淘
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog_here> archl: 裸姐儿
<archl> gfrog_here:  青蛙好。你竟然让我想起 lava serpent，坏青蛙。
 * slucx export PATH=xx:$PATH这样直接添加，会有重复，谁有好办法？ 亲们
<gfrog_here> archl: 哈？
<eexpress> archl: 问候噶嘛。说坏噶嘛。
<huntxu> 神的出現總是這麽突然。。。
<eexpress> slucx: 重复没关系吧
<eexpress> huntxu: 正好无事了。有好玩的没
<huntxu> eexpress: 買個哎瘋5
<eexpress> 不入那魔道
<eexpress> 自从itunes强制删除我的电影，我就bs这系统了
<huntxu> 你那盜版的啊
<gfrog_here> slucx: 记得有个unset的
<gfrog_here> eexpress: e神
<eexpress> 我的机器我做主
<pewu> slucx: 用M-C-e展开变量，在用C-xC-e编辑
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 神来打无尽之剑III吧，lol
<eexpress> fps类的，就打
<eexpress> 打q3，我家帅帅可以虐待bot了。 MeaCulpa
<gfrog_here> eexpress: fps是啥？ frames per second？
<eexpress> 好吧。卡通。 10fps
<eexpress> q3可以好欢乐的
<eexpress> 为啥geary不能连接国内邮箱。谁用。
<gfrog_here> eexpress: http://infinityblade.com/
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Official Infinity Blade Website
<eexpress> 网络游戏？
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 其实这个是第三人称视角的FPS。
<gfrog_here> eexpress: 据说是水果御用性能评测游戏
<eexpress> 打不开，没流量
<archl> gfrog_here:  我好像听说过 infinity blade。。。那是啥来着？
<gfrog_here> archl: 无尽之剑
<archl> gfrog_here: 万剑决！
<archl> gfrog_here: 。。。
 * cherrot Ever17 好玩儿...
<eexpress> 。。这名字谁取的
<ofan> iphone5s不错啊
<eexpress> 不是剃刀嘛
<archl> eexpress: 无尽刀片~
<eexpress> archl: 94
<archl> eexpress: 长长长长长的金箍刀
<cherrot> eexpress, Super Blade~~ lol
<eexpress> 像剔腿毛的
<archl> ofan: 嗯。就和各种 jolla phone 啊，nokia phone 之类的一样，换壳的。
<eexpress> 和剑，联系不上
<archl> 背面多色
<ofan> archl: 懂毛
<ofan> cpu什么的都换了
<eexpress> 换客，显档次啊
<eexpress> 壳
<archl> ofan: 肯定换啊，哪有不换的。
<eexpress> 档次越换越低
<eexpress> ofan: 你毕业了？
<archl> ofan: 还有半年都把
<ofan> 明年
<eexpress> 毕业前，准备奉献给谁，考虑没。 ofan
<archl> ofan: 下场如何？
<archl> ofan: 献给晚辈。
<archl> ofan: 给刚入学的新人
<eexpress> archl: lol
<eexpress> 估计ofan 的vpn要完蛋
<eexpress> 毕业不会被赶回家吧
<ofan> 奉献什么？
<archl> eexpress: 不会不会，ofan肯定会周游美国找工作，开车4000公里
<archl> ofan: 对把？
<eexpress> ofan: 不是美国的毕业，都要奉献的嘛。处男之身这种。
<archl> ofan: 先开到东海岸，卖掉车，飞回去。
<imtxc> archl: 好羡慕你啊
<archl> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> archl: 每天都这么开心
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 学学，没工作也开心。
<archl> imtxc: 我具有绝对遗忘能力。。
<eexpress> 罗杰是某基金会主席了
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 我愁的不是工作的问题
<eexpress> imtxc: 额，不是？
<imtxc> eexpress: 工作也不至于几天吃不下饭啊，至少现在还有个破饭碗
 * slucx 我看阿当的方法还不错，加之前检测下有木有
<eexpress> 你找到饭碗了？
<imtxc> 说不上原因的愁
<imtxc> eexpress: 现在还在这里啊
<eexpress> imtxc: 啥地方？
<imtxc> eexpress: 以前的地方
<eexpress> 忘记
<imtxc> eexpress: 还没换呢
<imtxc> eexpress: 小地方，说了你也不知道啊
<eexpress> @
<ofan> eexpress: 没人奉献
<eexpress> ofan: 美国妞会主动找你的。
<imtxc> ofan: 羡慕你，有啪啪啪美国妞的机会
<ofan> 没有
<eexpress> ofan: 记得准备好隐藏录像机。
<ofan> imtxc: 一般的美国妞你绝对不想碰
<ofan> 好的美国妞你没机会
<imtxc> ofan: 那意思是跟中国妞一样？
<ofan> imtxc: 一样
<archl> ofan: 你还是没有那么大的野心吧。
<imtxc> 好吧
<eexpress> 碰过才知道啊。咋“绝对不想碰”
<ofan> 搞好的美国妞首先要够social或者长这一张布拉德皮特的脸
<eexpress> 估计没皮肤好的
<archl> eexpress: 。。。闻味道就可以远离了。
<ofan> 其他的就算了，体重都过200斤
<eexpress> 香水
<eexpress> 200.
<archl> ofan: 190高度？
<imtxc> ofan: 200 。。。。
<ofan> archl: 不一定
<imtxc> ofan: 话说米国胖子很多么
<archl> ofan: 我见的澳大利亚美女都是比我高半头啊
<eexpress> ofan: 有拉丁美女没
<ofan> 高端美国妞气场很大，完全hold不住
<archl> 184+
<ofan> eexpress: 我这很少，南方很多
<eexpress> 哦
<archl> ofan: 。。。不是种族主义多么。南方
<imtxc> 赞白人
<imtxc> 赞白人妞
<ofan> archl: 屁种族注意
<archl> ofan: 听黑人的演讲就是lol
<ofan> 都说南方北方，东部西部，种族个毛啊
<imtxc> archl: 我还没跟白人妞说过话啊
<eexpress> imtxc: 你准备说方言？
<imtxc> archl: 看电视上，丫们都挺好的
<archl> ofan: 我从来没问过你，你在路上走会被开车的女孩调戏么。
<ofan> archl: 不会
<archl> ofan: 那美国还算好的了。
<imtxc> eexpress: 我对国内女娃的兴趣现在不大了
<ofan> archl: 你丫都问些什么奇葩问题
<imtxc> eexpress: 事实上最近对任何女娃都没兴趣
<ofan> archl: 你是被hooker看上了吧
<eexpress> archl: 告诉 imtxc，体臭问题
<eexpress> 。
<imtxc> 。。。
<archl> ofan: 呃。就是一群开车的孩子而已。
<ofan> imtxc: 美国男的帅的不少，适合你的口味
<imtxc> ofan: 。。。。
<ofan> 周末去宾大看到一个好帅的小哥
<imtxc> ofan: 那边男女比例怎么样
<archl> imtxc: 和中国差不多吧。
<ofan> imtxc: 看学校，一般本科都是女的多，综合性大学
<imtxc> 也是女的多？
<imtxc> 也是男的多？
<eexpress> imtxc: 去乌克兰，或者越南
<imtxc> eexpress: 去不了啊
<archl> imtxc: 去俄罗斯
<ofan> 综合性的一般都女的多
<imtxc> eexpress: 能去东欧太好了
<eexpress> imtxc: 边界，500买一个回来
<imtxc> eexpress: 不划算
<archl> ofan: 然后女的都低头看你
<eexpress> 。
<ofan> archl: 屁
<archl> 错了
<imtxc> eexpress: 越南的不喜欢啊
<archl> imtxc: 。。说你
<ofan> 美国人没那么高
<imtxc> archl: P
<archl> ofan: 错了我对 imtxc说。
<ofan> 185就算很高的了，女的一般也都160-170
<imtxc> archl: 我只喜欢比我高的女娃
<eexpress> 那还是娃？
<archl> ofan: 不是女娃吧。
<imtxc> archl: 180 + 的更好
<archl> ofan: 女娃我怎么看13~4岁都快170cm了。
<eexpress> imtxc: 你160？
<ofan> 女的反正都不算很高其实
<ofan> archl: 你不到170？
<archl> ofan: 不是，她们比我矮一头
<ofan> archl: 她们到高中就不怎么发育了
<ofan> 不长个了
<ofan> 然后就是横着长
<archl> ofan: 哦。这一代的高啊。
<ofan> 直到到200斤的平均水平
<archl> ofan: 95年后的孩子都高。。。
<archl> ofan: 如果你附近有高中我打赌比你大学校园平均身高高不少
<ofan> archl: 有
<ofan> 没高不少
<archl> 。
<pity> goagent 访问不了 google 了？
<eexpress> 坐等呕饭的毕业照。
<archl> eexpress: 呃呃
<archl> 。。。收到短信，成为T2天猫达人。
<slucx> 阿当的方法 http://code.bulix.org/cmz0c5-84446
<^k^> slucx ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<takeseem> 人还挺多的，最近有活动没
<ofan> 什么活动
<ofan> 有扯淡活动
<archl> ofan: 这里从来没啥活动。
<takeseem> 这个比qq群，好用啊
<imtxc> eexpress: ........
<freeflying> archl, 天天扯淡
<archl> freeflying: 嗯。都是你带坏的。
<imtxc> 不然呢
<takeseem> ubuntu
<takeseem> register
<takeseem> 吃饭去了
<freeflying> cherrot, wechat的web客户端就是真坑啊，简直就是抄airdroid  你厂的人真是
<imtxc> http://www.scmpchinese.com/sc/china/12447/zhong-guo-ping-jun-mei-6ge-ren-bian-you-yi-ge-zai-liu-dong
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 中国平均每6个人便有一个在流动 | 香港南华早报
<imtxc> 平均收入有3200 元这么高？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04怎么改密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448736 系统设置——用户账户里，不知道怎么回事，说我密码不够好，不让我改？ 在终端里“sudo 密码 账户”也不行啊，把我的密码当成命令了。 到底要怎么改密码啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 mailcheng — 2013-09-11 12:12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有线网络连不上了！急！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448737 公司搬家了，在以前的地方插上网线就能用，现在新的地方插上网线一点反映都没有。 我装的双系统，切换到win7没问题。 现在可以确定网口都没问题，驱动也没问题。 现在临时无线上网。 ifconfig可以看到eth0 但是没有IP ping网关也
<^k^> >> 不通 /etc/network/interfaces和/etc/resolv.conf修改过 没用啊 求高手解答，在线等。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mjf987 — 2 …
<imtxc> archl: 我掉线没
 * archl 摸摸 imtxc
<imtxc> archl: ok
<imtxc> archl: 有什么网站有这样的服务，如果我失踪超过多少时间，就是说多少时间不登录，自动给我设置的人发邮件、短信
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 快让 kk 从糗百找笑话吧
<imtxc> > joke
<pewu> imtxc: 问题是怎么判断你失踪了……
<^k^> imtxc:" 经典笑话：送死 某富家男子，目不识丁，却在他的屋里摆满了书籍，向他人炫 耀。 一天，他的一个朋友写信来向他借书。他拆开信，根本不知人 家写的是什么，以为又是请客吃饭这类事。他身旁一个人看信后对 他说：“你的朋友是来借《宋史》的。”他大怒，说：“叫他到别处借去， 我家没有‘送死’的东西
<^k^> >> ！” "
<imtxc> pewu: 登录时间
<imtxc> pewu: 或者我用 gtalk 之类的，保持一定的间隔给某个号码发送消息
<pewu> imtxc: 貌似没想到有这种
<iIlL10Oo> 安装一遍 gentoo 绝对可以学到很多知识啊
<pewu> imtxc: 自己写一个可行
<iMadper> imtxc: 你又犯病了... 吃药去, 吃些安神的药丸
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 你可以自己写个插件,参考 plugin/get_ub_feed.rb 这个文件
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 也就200行代码
<iIlL10Oo> http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot/blob/master/plugin/xh.rb
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ plugin/xh.rb · sevk / kk-irc-bot - Git @ OSC
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 参考 xh.rb
<huntxu> > joke
<^k^> huntxu:" 经典笑话：城市季风之二 到了北京才知道官小；  到东北才知道胆小；  到了上海才知道楼小；  到了深圳才知道钱少；  到了包厢才知道老婆老 "
<huntxu> > joke
<huntxu> 這kk的段子就沒好笑的 imtxc
<^k^> huntxu:" 经典笑话：出色的演员 一辆有两名乘客的汽车闯红灯，被警察叫住。  “我非常遗憾，”司机很快明白过来。说，“但是，我是个医生，急着把这个病人送进精神病医院。”  警察怀疑司机是欺骗他，但是乘客也是一个相当聪明的小伙子，他用天使般的目光瞅着这位维护秩序者，微微一笑，小声说：“吻我一下
<^k^> >> 吧，我亲爱的。”  警察马上痛痛快快地放了他们。 "
<cherrot> freeflying, wx.qq.com ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 微信网页版 (@ qq.com)
<cherrot> freeflying, 这是我厂的传统～ 不过那里像 airdroid了？  webqq到是更像一点
<huntxu> cherrot: 微信大有和qq分庭抗禮之勢
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 微信没有群,只适合1v1
<archl> 微信和qq不都是腾讯的？
<archl> iMadper 下午见
<freeflying> cherrot, web.wechat.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 微信网页版 (@ wechat.com)
<archl> 。有qr code 也没用啊。
<freeflying> cherrot, webqq其实挺好的
<freeflying> cherrot, web微信抄得太直接了
<freeflying> cherrot, 你厂的张小龙居然还不奉为做产品的楷模，简直是个笑话啊
<archl> 其实。。。应该统一了~
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 推荐Burg图形化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448741 就是将grub2图形化.挺好看的,外国论坛还有人做了几个皮肤.Grub管理推荐图形化的Grub Customizer 适合新手. 统计信息: 发表于 由 暴牙弟 — 2013-09-11 13:09
<iMadper`> 赞微信/qq合一.
<imtxc> 微信有群啊
<abszero> ubutnu软件中心里购买软件时，“使用条款”页面无法加载，提示“SSL handshake failed”……这是怎么回事？
<iIlL10Oo> SSL连接失败?
<abszero> Unable to load page
<abszero> Problem occurred while loading the URL https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/tos/plain/
<abszero> SSL handshake failed
<^k^> abszero ⇪ t: err: no title
<archl> 拿起杯子刚要喝。发现一只1cm长的小蜘蛛在表面挣扎。
<archl> 怀念10cm长的大蜘蛛啊。
<abszero> 比如软件中心里的Nitro，大家购买时不会遇到问题吗？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 家用samba文件服务器求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448742 请教一下，我想用家里的老pc做为家里的文件服务器，家里现在用的都是苹果电脑，老的pc现在没有显示器和鼠标键盘，我装了ubuntu server版，但是具体怎么去配置能够实现开机后自动登录启动服务器，并且能够通过mac电脑远程控制服务
<^k^> >> 器？ 本人菜鸟新手，还请详细点指教。谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 brucequ404 — 2013-09-11 13:33
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总看到我给乃发的软壳的介绍木有？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 貌似我还得搞冲锋衣才行啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 帝都软壳就够了。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 关键不防风啊，avg都快30时的时候风更大
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 护膝，护胸，这些很重要的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 软壳不少都是windproof的。
<archl> 哇哇哇 archive.org 竟然可以直接进入了！
<alvin_rxg> Title: Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine (@ archive.org)
 * archl 抱抱 gfrog_here  freeflying
<archl> abszero: 那种东西有用么，有人买么。
<pity> archl: 让你发现好地方了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 冲锋衣吧，乃要是回次盛京还能穿上
<pity> archl: 以前也能直接进吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我有羽绒服了。 lol
<archl> pity: 。。。说实在的，2008年之后我就很少去了
<pity> archl: 我就去过两三回
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 冲锋衣也买了，虽然是个垃圾货，狼爪儿
<archl> pity: 有些老电影啊。
<archl> iMadper 。。。孩子，三台电脑了？
<pity> archl: 呃，当时我是冲着书去的，还真没留意电影的资源
<archl> pity: 当时我是搜啥来着就进去了。
<pity> archl: .
 * cherrot 刚吃完饭就饿了。。这什么节奏。。。
<archl> cherrot: 你有发展成吃货的潜质啊。
<archl> cherrot: 到了我的境地是，肚子里鼓鼓的，仍然饿的想吃啊。
 * tenzu 各种yo
 * archl 冲 tenzu 吐泡泡
<tenzu> archl: 你是鱼么？
<archl> tenzu: O很多东西会吐
<tenzu> archl: 我知道青蛙会吐 cc gfrog_here
<cherrot> archl, 可能是因为胃不喜欢中午吃的东西。。
<archl> tenzu: 所以我冲它吐时，它说我是螃蟹。
<freeflying> huntxu, vxlan现在kernel里不需要特殊支持了吧
<tenzu> archl: 嗯嗯
<archl> cherrot: 所以你境地还不够，我吃喜欢的东西然后肚子涨涨还想吃。
<tenzu> archl: 我怀疑你肚子里有蛔虫
<archl> tenzu: 。。。
<archl> tenzu: 我同样可以2个月不吃午饭。
 * archl 耐饿能力是1.5天。实验过，1.5天不吃
<tenzu> archl: 你恨自己么？
<archl> tenzu: 当然。
 * archl 能控制自己的任何情绪
<archl> tenzu: 你恨自己吗？
 * archl 现在在家里耐渴。
 * archl 记得自己曾经是不论如何运动都不需要喝水的怪物。
 * adam8157 Where to buy jeans?
<archl> adam8157:  凡客诚品
<adam8157> archl: 凡客的东西太垃圾了
<archl> adam8157: 所以坏了然后买新的
<archl> adam8157: 你们都好厉害，到底有多少衣服啊。
<huntxu> freeflying: 貌似已經有了，不過我沒用過呢
<adam8157> archl: ... 不接受这种购物方式
<adam8157> archl: 我的衣服除了大外套就一个旅行箱搞定
 * archl 没坏过几件衣服呐，曾经也就穿坏过10多件。
<archl> 衬衫。
<archl> 哦不对，不叫衬衫。
<archl> 衣服的分类我都没搞懂。
<freeflying> huntxu, 看到了，3.7以后才有
<archl> 那叫什么来着。。。
<archl> 上衣有几种？
<adam8157> archl: 长袖短袖
<archl> adam8157: 呃，我没那样分过呃。
 * archl 更分不开了。
<archl> 除了保暖的，其他的差不多都混在一起。
 * adam8157 只有一条长裤, 秋天马上就要来了
<archl> adam8157: 。。。只有一条。。。你怎么搞得，分给几个人了？
<archl> adam8157: 你和几个人穿一条？
<archl> lol
<adam8157> archl: ç©·
<archl> adam8157: 你妹。。。
<archl> adam8157: 我去澳大利亚买的裤子10元一条。
<archl> adam8157:  优质男你就海淘吧。
<adam8157> archl: 去哪海淘啊
<archl> adam8157: 呃。你知道的比我多啊。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 买美国Lee
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还跟乃是本家儿
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 去哪买啊
<archl> adam8157:  或者买国内的垃圾
<gfrog_away> adam8157: STP这几天70%off好像
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 求网址
<archl> adam8157: 李宁的垃圾。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/passedcriteria~21660/clothing~d~5/?osid=hp-_-foreign-_-jeans-_-091013-_-saveupto70-_-2.0
 * gfrog_here 好多年没穿过牛仔裤了。
<^k^> gfrog_here ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.sierratradingpost.com/error/error404/?aspxerrorpath=/passedcriteria/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<freeflying> huntxu, ovs里的vxlan支持啥时候有的
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒記錯的話，1.12，但貌似不發布
<imtxc> cherrot: 还没吃就饱了，什么节奏
<huntxu> freeflying: oh, 1.10，NEWS裡寫的
<cherrot> imtxc, 好身材
<takeseem> 很热闹啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 好毛儿
<imtxc> cherrot: 我已经好多天不知道饥饿是什么感觉了
<freeflying> huntxu, 看到了，去年12月才开始有代码提交
<archl> imtxc: 不想吃的时候说明你闻自己的气味太多了
<imtxc> archl: 不是不想吃
<imtxc> archl: 是不知道该不该吃
<imtxc> archl: 就是没饥饿感
<huntxu> freeflying: 乃都玩到這麽高端的東西了啊
<freeflying> huntxu, 被迫要搞
<archl> adam8157: 中国的抽奖真晕啊，二等奖不如三等奖的事情都存在。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: freeflying 高端
<huntxu> freeflying: 這玩意其實在ovs上用就是拿一堆ovs來互聯麽
<imtxc> > joke
 * slucx 求CPP高手啊，namespace std __attribute__ ((__visibility__ ("default"))) {这个特性是什么时候有的？
<^k^> imtxc:undefined method `gsub!' for #<Array:0xb664245c>
<freeflying> huntxu, 大家都是来那多是替换vlan来做isolation
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc:" 经典笑话：有话快说      丈夫一只手已经摸上了电视机开关：“喂、海伦，在足球赛开始 之前，你有什么话要说吗？”       丈夫一只手已经摸上了电视机开关：“喂、海伦，在足球赛开始之前，你有什么话要说吗？”  "
 * slucx 总是提示语法错误，我咋知道这是哪个版本的特性啊…
<huntxu> freeflying: 組播的功能不要？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 那穿啥裤子
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 运动和户外啊。
<adam8157> archl: 抽啥奖
<freeflying> huntxu, 组播到还好
<huntxu> freeflying: 那比vlan也沒啥優勢的感覺啊？
<freeflying> huntxu, 4096的限制没了
<freeflying> 主要为了解决 这个问题
<imtxc> archl: gimp 扣图真麻烦
<cherrot> imtxc, 用什么扣图都麻烦
<huntxu> freeflying: 好吧，4096對我來說太遙遠 =.=
<freeflying> huntxu, 对人家sp很重要啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 那倒是 :P
<archl> imtxc: 。为啥要抠图？去掉那要求就简单了不是吗/
 * adam8157 国内品牌啥牛仔裤还行啊? 大众消费水平的
<archl> imtxc: 买个单反。
<archl> adam8157: 孩子啊。随意个商场就行了。40~80的都好
<adam8157> archl: 40-80......
<imtxc> cherrot: 应该是由于不熟悉的原因，没有 ps 方便 cc archl
<adam8157> archl: 想买条好点的
<archl> adam8157: http://www.tianpin.com/brand/2004157-114-000-0/#listorder
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 美特斯邦威牛仔裤 - 折扣低价抢购专场 - 天品网
<imtxc> archl: 我打算要张户口本儿的复印件，我爹给我直接放地上站着拍的。。。
<archl> imtxc: ps多麻烦，修改的时候。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 扣图 ps 和 gimp工具都是一样的吧
<archl> cherrot: 操作起来不一样
 * adam8157 哦 还有优衣库
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 竟然还有这样个分类 https://us.levi.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=23755166&cp=3146842.3146845&ab=leftnav:men:shopothercategories:shopothercategories:jeansunder$50:23755166
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Jeans Under $50 - Categories - levi.com
<archl> 麦圈。
<archl> gfrog_here: 你要努力去没美国啊。
<archl> gfrog_here: 努力努力
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃这种成功人士咋的也得jeep起步吧。。
<gfrog_here> archl: 哈？
<archl> gfrog_here: 。
<archl> gfrog_here: 我想吃和田6星大枣尝尝，真的是4.5到6厘米长啊。
<archl> gfrog_here 我现在这里只有3~4厘米
<imtxc> jeep 是啥
 * imtxc 什么牌子的裤子胖子穿了不磨破裤裆
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 帮宝适
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 听起来不错
<adam8157> imtxc: 开裆裤
<edo_y> 。。。
<archl> imtxc: jeep是某车
<imtxc> 就知道你们肯定没有正经的推荐
<archl> adam8157: 开裆裤+纸尿布，你如果穿出去，肯定非常毛！
<archl> adam8157: lol 突然想到开裆裤那样式再一层布好像日系科幻会有。。。
 * archl 也就日本人想得和我一样变态有没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 你都买啥牌子
<archl> imtxc: 你穿大裤头，再一个破裤子，裤子档和大腿部分减去
<imtxc> adam8157: 牛仔裤么？ 我不认识啊，折扣摊上有啥我就买啥
<archl> imtxc: 剪去
<archl> adam8157: 对啊。你也可以呃
<imtxc> archl: 那天买了一件休闲裤子，穿了俩周。。。。
<archl> imtxc: 破了档对把，剪掉，和大裤头一起配。
<adam8157> ...
<archl> adam8157: 因为湿气太重啊。
<archl> adam8157: 裤子里
<archl> 10元钱买一斤包邮6星大枣，看看那个商家干不干。
<freeflying> archl, 要是你是商家你敢不敢
<archl> freeflying: 上次有个就干了。三个松鼠，￥6.6包邮
<archl> 哦。不是大枣也没那么多
<archl> 呃。好久没去图书馆了。
 * adam8157 还没去过国图
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 国图可以自己带书过去看么?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 可以吧。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 不过那啥书都有，有必要自己带书么。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为什么联接无线路由器后，没分配IP地址？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448743 电话线＋宽带猫＋无线路由器＋无线网卡 点击dlink菜单，输入用户名，密码。 为什么在终端输入命令：ifconfig。没显示有IP地址？（图） 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-11 14:40
<slucx> adam8157: 大便安装很早以前的包的话必须自己make了？
<adam8157> slucx: debian archive
<slucx> adam8157: RH9里gcc是3.2？
<adam8157> slucx: 不知道
<slucx> @___@
<gfrog_here> slucx: gcc-3.2.2-5
<slucx> gfrog_here: 好，装一个去
<slucx> gfrog_here: è°¢
<imtxc> archl: 。。。
 * gfrog_here 突然想起来貌似fedora core 6之前的版本，都没法用koji直接查看包的版本号了。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: ^
<imtxc> archl: 刚把户口本用照片拍了打印出来，发现比例错了。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 俺这里有 fc3 可以帮乃测试下
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 看看有koji或者brew么？
<adam8157> 不让带书啊...
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 这是两个命令么
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 没有
<gfrog_here> imtxc: yum里呢？
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 啊，fc3好像还没yum呢
<imtxc> 恩
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 已经有yum了。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 没有源了啊
<gfrog_here> imtxc: yum makecache看看能不能更新了？ lol
<imtxc> Making cache files for all metadata files.
<imtxc> This may take a while depending on the speed of this computer
<imtxc> Setting up Repo:  base
<imtxc> Cannot find a valid baseurl for repo: base
 * jusss 求个实习公司
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 少扯，谁说没源的 http://archives.fedoraproject.org/pub/archive/fedora/linux/core/3/i386/os/
<adam8157> 因座位有限，为保证查阅资料读者的需要，请勿带个人书籍（含从本馆借出的图书）在馆内自习；
<^k^> gfrog_here ⇪ t: Index of /pub/archive/fedora/linux/core/3/i386/os
<gfrog_here> adam8157: oops
<jusss> 哪缺实习生，把我招了吧
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 国图能借书么
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 可以，不过要预付押金
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 自助办的图书证，不交钱之前只能在馆内看
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 借期多长，押金是跟据书的价格么
<adam8157> gfrog_here: imtxc http://www.nlc.gov.cn/newdzzn/jyxz/wj/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 中国国家图书馆 读者指南
<archl> adam8157: 中国人太多了
<imtxc> adam8157: 这个页面你能打开？
<adam8157> imtxc: 能打开
<imtxc> 牛
<adam8157> imtxc: 但是没法看
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，。。。。。
<archl> adam8157 imtxc : 刷新一下 实际上到了另一个页面
 * adam8157 afk
<archl> imtxc: 胖子 小黑。自己选个外号吧。
<imtxc> adam8157: 我祭出了我的法宝，IE6 都不能看。。。
<imtxc> archl: 能选别的么
<archl> imtxc: 能
<archl> imtxc: 摔锅么？
<imtxc> archl: 我把这个复印件弄出来再说
<archl> 手机电池变红，叫了一上午了。还没断电。
<imtxc> archl: 还是 photoshop 7 好用
<archl> imtxc: 没用过。我用过gimp1
<archl> photoshop我只用过cs3
<lainme> jiero 也用过photoshop啊
<huntxu> lainme: archl 早上在想你來著
<archl> lainme: 嗯。好久不见你活动了
<archl> lainme: 学校里学的就是，不过后来我擅自换gimp了。
<lainme> archl: 我一直在隐身
<imtxc> 隐隐隐身
<lainme> 错了，是遁形
<archl> 从潜水变道遁形了。。。
<archl> 技能升级
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 帽帽的Wang Cong也在搞ovs啊
<lainme> 没办法，陆地更广阔些
<archl> lainme: Lone Wolf的游戏或者游戏书实验过吗？
<lainme> archl: 完全不懂
<archl> lainme:  http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=86352  http://www.projectaon.org/en/Main/Home
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: [Announce] Lone Wolf - maemo.org - Talk
<archl> lainme: 一种RPG，不过是在书上玩的。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嗯，他是帽帽kernel里ovs的主要开发者吧。
<lainme> archl: 有点意思
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我知道他之前在做网络，没想到他现在也搞 ovs了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嗯，以前这大哥做的都是比较悲剧的玩意
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 其实在帽帽，你懂得，中国人都是给老外打杂的
<freeflying> 他比较爽啊，remote
<lainme> archl: 和日式那种游戏的区别是一个有图有声一个无图无声么？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 丫当年跟他manager（好象是Linda）说，不remote就离职，然后他manager就屈服了。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: adam8157 居然沒有出來主持公道
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 在那種時刻
<archl> lainme: 可以自己表演的。其实是有图的，插图师也因为画这部书出名了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here,  你现在也可以说
<gfrog_here> huntxu: wang cong remote的时候 adam8157 还没来吧。。
<archl> lainme: 哦。你说日本的那个啊。时代不同了。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 没机会，VP那里就禁止remote了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 那时蛋蛋还在四苦逼的搞嵌入式
<imtxc> archl: gimp 里面旋转图片的快捷键是什么
<archl> imtxc: 呃。好久不用gimp了 是不是 [?
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 哎，国人自己变态啊
<archl> imtxc: 你干嘛用gimp啊。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 淡淡和linda的關係可是rh歷史大迷之一？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 嗯嗯。
<imtxc> archl: ps 要开虚拟机，烦
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: huntxu 好吧，wang cong的manager不是linda，是另外一个组
<huntxu> imtxc: 把顯示器擺直，就旋轉了
<imtxc> huntxu: ..
<imtxc> huntxu: 是不是还需要把打印机里面的纸放歪呢
<imtxc> 膜拜 remote
<freeflying> imtxc, remote很无聊的
<imtxc> freeflying: 在家怎么会无聊
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 用gimp弱爆了，要旋转直接convert -rotate
 * adam8157 其实还是嵌入式带感
<freeflying> imtxc, 没同事啊
 * slucx 感觉linux牵扯到比较老的东西就难的要死
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 啧啧
<imtxc> freeflying: 额，防止被队友黑，不好么
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 我要把照片摆正，然后按真实的户口本儿的大小缩放
<freeflying> imtxc, 我们队友都很好的
<gfrog_here> slucx: 所以帽帽敢/甘于把一个发行版维护20年，还是很令人敬佩的。
<imtxc> freeflying: 你几天去一次 office
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 这问题用convert也不难吧
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 应该不好弄，我已经用 ps 搞定
<slucx> adam8157: 阿当，大便有专门的较老的包下载的地方吗？
<adam8157> slucx: 说过了... debian archive
 * gfrog_here 鸟衣 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/304651 土壕们快上 freeflying adam8157 iMadper``
<slucx> adam8157: 明白了，还以为你说的是…
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我要冲锋衣
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那也弄鸟衣吧。 lol
<adam8157> slucx: http://archive.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gcc-2.95/    够老不?
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Index of /debian/pool/main/g/gcc-2.95
<imtxc> 哪个豪跟我做朋友吧
<iMadper``> gfrog_here: ... ... ... 买不起呀...
<iMadper``> gfrog_here: 乃要送我?
<gfrog_here> iMadper``: 滚粗
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 搞不起啊
 * gfrog_here 下楼买盒白加黑去
<imtxc> 国图有两个地方吧
<archl> adam8157: 他说的老的东西就是不受支持的东西。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Windows xp和Ubuntu双统引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448747 我的C盘安装的是XP，E盘安装的是Ubuntu，用U盘安装的。现在启动不了Ubuntu，如何在启动电脑的界面有选项？最好具体点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lsjwq — 2013-09-11 15:23
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总，乃要知道，有些户外款的骑车不一定合适哦。欧版还好，袖子长，要是亚洲版型可能骑车的时候手腕都露在外头。
<imtxc> iMadper``: 你的信用卡第一单下的什么
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 买专门骑车的跑步就不能用了啊
<iMadper``> imtxc: 牛肉
<iMadper``> imtxc: sfbest
<imtxc> iMadper``: ...
<iMadper``> imtxc: 怎么了?
<iMadper``> imtxc: 有讲究?
<archl> iMadper``: 你给他的外号吗？
<imtxc> iMadper``: 牛肉邮寄回来不会坏了么
<iMadper``> archl: 不是...
<iMadper``> imtxc: 冷链!
<imtxc> iMadper``: 没啊，就是问问
<iMadper``> imtxc: 200+rmb, 12斤牛肉
<imtxc> iMadper``: 擦，这么便宜？
<iMadper``> imtxc: sfbest大赞. 全程冷链配送.
<iMadper``> imtxc: 是的, 300-100的券
<imtxc> 一斤居然不到20
<iMadper``> imtxc: 对, 还是进口的
<imtxc> iMadper``: 豪我们做朋友吧
<freeflying> iMadper``, 福成的牛腩很好
<iMadper``> freeflying: 恩, 福成的筋头巴脑也还可以. 天乐食谱的牛腩也很赞!
<iMadper``> freeflying: 上次我顿了, 2斤牛腩, 2斤牛腱
<adam8157> iMadper``: 豪我们做朋友吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 你去他家蹭吃的吧
<iMadper``> adam8157: nnnd, 不是当朋友好久了.... nnnnd, 你才是土豪
<iMadper``> adam8157: 我都是买特价死猪肉/死牛肉吃得, 你竟然叫我豪...
 * iMadper`` 饿了... 都怪你们说什么牛肉
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 读者须随时查看所预约图书的状态，当状态为“书到待取”时，须在7日之内到馆办理借书手续。7日后预约自动失效，同时须交纳违约金每册0.30元
<imtxc> 预约了不去取还得罚钱。。。。
<adam8157> iMadper``: ....
<iMadper``> imtxc: 必需的呀. 你找妓女来, 人家上门服务结果你出意外变成太监了, 人家不能白跑一趟, 你得给点儿钱打发走吧?
<imtxc> iMadper``: 姥姥
<imtxc> iMadper``: 我又不是大V， 别抓我
<iMadper``> imtxc: 顺我者昌, 逆我者嫖娼
<imtxc> iMadper``: 那人被放出来了没
<imtxc> 15 天到了吧
<adam8157> iMadper``: 昨晚没轮到发你的货
<iMadper``> adam8157: 没事, 不着急.
<iMadper``> imtxc: 谁知道呀
<iMadper``> imtxc: 有关部门没有跟我汇报情况呢还
 * adam8157 现在没做饭条件, 否则我也买来炖, 哼
<imtxc> iMadper``: 查丫的，到时候我过去了就委托你给我办了
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃不是搬了么，新的地方也没厨房？
<adam8157> imtxc: 原来的有, 新的没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的锅和铲都在箱子里没拿出来
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 还是得出国闖闖, 国内视野太狭隘了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃肿么了？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: just hate to follow mainstream
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 何弃疗。
<freeflying> adam8157, 打丫的
<imtxc> adam8157: 为嘛只有那两个字是繁体
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 啪啪
<gfrog_here> adam8157: freeflying ...
<adam8157> imtxc: "了"也是
<R05452> 怎么样才能实现软件重启后自动更新呢？这是一个什么样的逻辑？？
<imtxc> 了了
<adam8157> freeflying: 你啥时候回来啊?
<R05452> 或者 能产生出一个独立的进程吗？
<archl> iMadper``: 哦。牛肉是那么贵的啊。我还是吃15元一公斤的猪肉吧。
 * adam8157 我最喜欢羊肉!
<archl> adam8157: 吃绵羊肉还是羔羊肉还是陀羊肉还是羚羊肉？
<iMadper``> archl: 胡扯... 15/斤差不多...
<archl> iMadper``: 你在北京啊。
<iMadper``> adam8157: 贵, 吃不起
<iMadper``> archl: 别的地方更贵
<adam8157> archl: 都行
<archl> iMadper``: 。是吗？
<iMadper``> archl: 是的
<archl> adam8157: 你家那边一斤肉多少钱？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃真比较适合找个西北妹纸
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 来一打
<adam8157> archl: 只管吃不管买
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃能消受的起不？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 可以试试
<archl> adam8157: 。。
<archl> gfrog_here: 哪里算西北？
<gfrog_here> archl: 西北旺。
<archl> gfrog_here: 那是什么亲
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 啧啧
<imtxc> adam8157: 西北妹子赞！
<gfrog_here> archl: 帝都的某个地方。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 皮肤紧啊
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 乃试过？
<adam8157> imtxc: 肉撑的?
<imtxc> gfrog_here: sure.
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，白加黑还要身份证才能买
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog_here 可惜就是找个白的不容易
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 都是黑木耳么？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 皮肤
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 不要邪恶
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<archl> imtxc: 西北汉子很白啊。
<imtxc> archl: P
<imtxc> archl: 我是特例
<archl> imtxc: 你也是因为太白了，所以被我叫小黑。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 乃是西北妹子中的特例
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 。。。
<archl> iMadper``: 真的我都没记得肉多少钱，只记得肉末了。。。
<iMadper``> gfrog_here: 乃买的是大熊猫吧
<iMadper``> archl: 好吧~
<gfrog_here> iMadper``: 嘛？
<iMadper``> gfrog_here: 白加黑...
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总，lxc create的时候木有加-b，创建好container之后还有啥机会加上binding嘛？
<gfrog_here> iMadper``: 。。。
<archl> 5+2 白加黑 这种工作强度多好啊。！
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 自己加上去好了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 那个都是脚本
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 好吧。
 * archl 刚才见到了 S3 3D显卡，TNT2 3D显卡，ATI X550 3D显卡。
<archl> 还有 赛扬 300A 当年的明星处理器
 * archl 老了
 * gfrog_here 菜羊300A，我还曾经试图买过一个收藏
<archl> gfrog_here: 你要么？
 * gfrog_here 目前手里有一块K6III 450
<archl> gfrog_here: 包超450的
<archl> gfrog_here: 要不要TNT2
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 好吧，fedora那个模板还木有bindhome的选项。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 乃加个上去吧，发补丁，攒人品的好机会啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嗯，看下那个模板去
<archl> 哪个linux还有开机音乐？
<archl> 原来我记得有个是吼叫
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lxc里的桌面只能用vnc访问吧？ 叔儿
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你可以实施spice
<freeflying> 试试
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哈？ 这都行？
<freeflying> 不知道啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: spice现在能跟x直接用？
<freeflying> 所以让你试试看
<gfrog_here> freeflying: @_@
<freeflying> kvm里可以不是
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 直接从host的tty上起个x好了
<gfrog_here> fre
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 比较浪费资源。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: kvm里那个，qemu充当了server的角色。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, give and get
<freeflying> 那就没戏了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 反正我还没见到独立的spice server/client
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu做路由，如何统计用户流量 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448748 用一台安装了ubuntu的机器做路由器，如何统计目前的用户数量和每个用户的流量？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tsuibin — 2013-09-11 16:08
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lxc现在有日文文档了，啧啧。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 对我没用
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 中国人在给开源社区做贡献这事儿上真是差太多了，就知道每天瞎bb骂人。
<pewu> 这是因为日本人英语特别不好么
<adam8157> huntxu: http://sports.163.com/13/0911/14/98GEH8OA00051C8V.html?f=resysBvalid1#p=8R2VBCD400DE0005
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 每日体育报:卡西考虑冬窗赴枪手 获女友绝对支持_网易体育
<adam8157> pewu: 日本人只是口语不好, 读写远超中国人
<pewu> adam8157: 想起三哥
<pewu> 不过日本的开源很发达倒是真的
<imtxc> 丫女朋友真漂亮
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总 lxc里还能跑lxc么？ lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 拒絕
<huntxu> adam8157: 最強之人已在陣中
<adam8157> huntxu: 因为东窗不是自由转会吧...
<huntxu> adam8157: 其實272一來幾乎就把拼圖加上了
<adam8157> huntxu: "使劲死你"咋办?
<huntxu> adam8157: 今年只要不傷，還是很有希望的
<adam8157> huntxu: 如果卡西来了的话
<huntxu> adam8157: 其實後防蠻靠譜的，維爾馬倫不上的話
<gebjgd> openvswitch也就那么回事
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 多年來其實問題是中場控制力不足
<adam8157> huntxu: 想起当年我强烈反对买伊布, 可惜董事会没听我的
<huntxu> adam8157: 伊布也蠻好，至少國內冠軍有保障
 * adam8157 以前一直没觉得Jobs有多牛, 直到他死后被败家...
<huntxu> adam8157: 唯一亮點在cpu了。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 苹果竟然也买保护壳了, 真的是 #教主死得早 啊
<adam8157> 卖
<huntxu> adam8157: 能把so當模塊使不？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: #不能同意的更多
<adam8157> huntxu: 怎么说?
<pewu> 随便编译个二进制当模块么 = =
<adam8157> gfrog_here: jobs所坚持的好的原则被这些败家玩儿一个一个抛弃, 那些坏的原则(过分封闭)之类反而得到加强
<huntxu> pewu: 差不多
<pewu> huntxu: 很明显不行啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 就可以動態加和卸載
<adam8157> huntxu: 当什么的模块, 说仔细点?
<huntxu> adam8157: 類似各種插件那麽使
<adam8157> huntxu: lazy load
<huntxu> adam8157: pidgin之類的
<adam8157> huntxu: 本来就是lazy load的
<adam8157> RTLD_LAZY
<gebjgd> adam8157: 动态卸载的时候会咔嘣
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似需要dlsym去找裏面的函數
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mkisofs制作iso映像档用了-m,-x怎么这些文件还是在映像档里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448751 sudo mkisofs -r -V 'linux_file' -o /tmp/system.img -m /home/lost+found/ -m /home/weiwen/df.tar.bz2 -m /home/weiwen/etc.tar.bz2 - m /home/weiwen/新建文件夹/ -graft-point /root=/root /home=/home /etc=/etc/ sudo mkisofs -r -V 'linux_file' -o /tmp/system.img -m /home/l
<^k^> >> ost+found/ -m /home/weiwen/df.tar.bz2 -m /home/weiwen/etc.tar.bz2 - x /home/weiwen/新建文件夹/ -graft-point /root=/root /home=/home /et …
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-dynamic-libraries/
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ ti: Linux 动态库剖析
<sisterfvcker> http://127.0.0.1
<^k^> sisterfvcker ⇪ ti: 取标题 Connection refused - connect(2)
<sisterfvcker> http://127.0.0.1:8080
<^k^> sisterfvcker ⇪ ti: 取标题 Connection refused - connect(2)
<sisterfvcker> http://127.0.0.1:80
<sisterfvcker> http://127.0.0.1:21
<sisterfvcker> http://127.0.0.1:22
<^k^> sisterfvcker ⇪ ti: 取标题 Connection refused - connect(2)
<^k^> sisterfvcker ... ⇪ 400 => Net::HTTPBadRequest for http://127.0.0.1/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<^k^> sisterfvcker ⇪ ti: 取标题 Connection refused - connect(2)
<^k^> sisterfvcker ... ⇪ 400 => Net::HTTPBadRequest for http://127.0.0.1:21/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<sisterfvcker> http://localhost:22
<^k^> sisterfvcker ⇪ ti: 取标题 wrong status line: "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1.1"
<sisterfvcker> http://localhost:80
<^k^> sisterfvcker ⇪ ti: 取标题 Connection refused - connect(2)
<sisterfvcker> http://localhost:22/../../../
<^k^> sisterfvcker ⇪ ti: 取标题 wrong status line: "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1.1"
<sisterfvcker> http://localhost:22/../*
<^k^> sisterfvcker ⇪ ti: 取标题 wrong status line: "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1.1"
<iMadper``> sisterfvcker: stop
<sisterfvcker> iMadper``: 频道里还有没有其它什么机器人可以调戏
<sisterfvcker> Azurewrath: 你也在啊
<iMadper> adam8157: .. .. ..
<Azurewrath> sisterfvcker, 我不在。
<sisterfvcker> Azurewrath: 我那个去，闹鬼了
<edo_y> 各位请问怎样在mac上装oracle数据库T.T
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么把gnome桌面上面的菜单栏移到下面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448752 就是弄得像XP一样，那些程序都在左下角 或者有类似于xp而且简洁的其他桌面推荐的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangjiadog — 2013-09-11 16:57
<archl> 读卡器性能还是有差异的。
<archl> 我这送的读卡器竟然比较快。我还算欣慰了。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 软件包操作失败 安装或移除软件包失败。怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448753 安装或者卸载软件都出现，如下图 统计信息: 发表于 由 renwukeren — 2013-09-11 17:15
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine TM2013有谁成功了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448754 我成功了。可以运行。无法输入帐号。求破 统计信息: 发表于 由 暴牙弟 — 2013-09-11 17:18
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃最爱的小招来了 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/62891210gw1e8ing2l5hoj20b70nqaeb.jpg
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总，现在lxc对usb passthrough没神马办法是嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 应该没有
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看来只能是host mount完了然后remote进container了。
<freeflying> remount?
<freeflying> bind
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 啊，擦，写错了，remount
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不过我现在准备在host上开nfs，用nfs把目录扔进container了。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这样不用重启container，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 有人要lxc migration, 我就推荐他们这么干
 * adam8157 has 11 items in unnecessary stuffs list
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lxc migration？ 哈？ 这么gaoji的需求。。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 跨host的么？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 是啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 碉堡了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 无责任推荐啊 lol
<adam8157> gfrog_here: freeflying 两万欧的戒指 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/664f886djw1e8ijo6rf4jj20cs0il77h.jpge8ijo6rf4jj20cs0il77h.jpg
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃竟然有微薄帐号
<freeflying> adam8157, 给 gfrog_here 就好，我不会看的
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 没有啊
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 无聊图看来的
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 那乃在哪看到的？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 。。。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 两万欧的电阻啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/76c562a6jw1e8ijlwpf79j20b90go3yz.jpg
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这是sysadmin干的。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: adam8157 壕们快来 http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/141233
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 京东商城 美旅箱包特价活动_京东商城优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 无买箱包的打算
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 坐大灰机一定要有登机箱么？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 用背包行不行？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 求带我去国外开会和实施
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 可以啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你确定出行日期了？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃ping错人了。 找 freeflying 猴总
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哪有。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 中秋想去杭州玩儿。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕乃去不？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 去不起...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 穷游，卧铺+青旅+公交
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 啊，不对，到杭州了就不是公交了，应该是自行车
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 直接动车，带上你的自行车
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 青旅啊，好地方
 * adam8157 有没有港澳+泰国的团, 我想用一下护照和港澳通行证...
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 带上几本文艺书
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃还有护照啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 杭州有免费自行车骑。而且帝都站不准带自行车进站
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 去泰国干毛儿。天津有去仁川的船，坐船去济州岛玩儿
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 貌似一晚上就到仁川了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我家镇上就有去仁川的船....
<imtxc> 济州，是棒子么
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 那乃还不去坐坐
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 对韩国无爱
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 天津还有去神户的。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 不过没法落地签
<imtxc> adam8157: 办护照儿手续费多杀钱啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 200
<imtxc> o
<pity> python 的 requests 能设置 get 的频率吗？
<gfrog_here> imtxc: adam8157 我办的时候选的快递，还被坑了25的快递费
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 这货还能快递？
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 不是必须会户籍所在地办么
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 不是马上给你发，你得等几天，要是等不起就选快递到家
<imtxc> 这样啊
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我也选快递EMS的
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 但是不让我加注英文名, 擦擦
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 安装的Quartus II找不到NIC ID http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448755 如题〜 安装完后打开license底下NIC ID那一栏却没有找到我的网卡而显示0000..... 之前装完后没有问题是不是我没有设定到什么或是没有装到什么套件呢(?) 不知道有没有人遇过这样的问题(？) 感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 tfiwits — 2013-09-11 17:49
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 啥时候组团去济州岛看看
 * adam8157 eating kitkat
<imtxc> 斐济居然能呆120天。。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 好啊好啊好啊。 cc adam8157
<gebjgd> adam8157: 什么英文名？
 * gfrog_here 很想做大轮船
<gebjgd> adam8157: dandan?
<adam8157> gebjgd: adam lee
 * gfrog_here 很想坐大轮船
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不符合拼音标准
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 想坐有拖拉机的大轮船吧？
 * pity python 的 requests 能设置 get 的频率吗？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 国内就是蛋疼
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/swim-clearance-499-and-up/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 买个便宜货、美国便宜货_有态度的推荐,海外购,转运,海淘,mgpyh.com,Amazon便宜货,亚马逊便宜货,转运,海外直邮,优惠券
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 快给媳妇买几件
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不疼不行啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, vs的东西真心好啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看评论，全是大码
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总很有经验哦。 lol
<freeflying> lol
<archl> 我好想听到了 拨号声？。。。
<archl> 好久没听到这声音了。。。
<Amugo> 虾米？拨号声？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 3d桌面旋转时花屏 求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448756 3d桌面旋转时花屏 而且窗口悬浮很奇怪 侧面也会有 统计信息: 发表于 由 溺水的海豚 — 2013-09-11 18:18
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求救-在最新Ubuntu12.04.3-LTS-64位系统下无法安装openssh-server http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448759 刚在硬盘上安装好Ubuntu12.04.3-LTS-64位系统，.3版本是十多天前才发布的。 现在发现无法通过命令安装openssh-server sudo apt-get install openssh-server. 出现依赖、冲突问题。 我看到系统自带了openssh-client 5.9版本，
<^k^> >> 没有server版。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hunhunzi — 2013-09-11 19:20
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 来聊天！！
<gebjgd> Mayaer: 你还在这里
<gebjgd> Mayaer: 你还在勾引富二代
<gebjgd> Mayaer: 你还在用垃圾win
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 擦
<Mayaer> gebjgd: CyrusYzGTt 是富二代？！
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 伦家刚知道，好惋惜！！
<gebjgd> Mayaer: 是 你这个女汉子什么时候能柔美点
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 肿么了= =
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 我是汉纸我乐意！！
<gebjgd> Mayaer: 我看过你的照片
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 啥时候
<Mayaer> freeflying: 嗨～
<gebjgd> Mayaer: G+
<tipstrying> 嗨
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 哦，你在G+叫啥啊～
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 粗来粗来
 * Mayaer 银呢～～
 * pity 请教个问题：python 使用 urllib 或 requests 抓取 url 时如何限制请求的频率？
<gebjgd> Mayaer: 猜
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 尼玛，这怎么猜
<gebjgd> Mayaer: Maya Ni
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 对呀，你呢
<gebjgd> Mayaer: 猜
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 擦///
<gebjgd> Mayaer: 你就不会从某些人的圈子里挖阿
<gebjgd> Mayaer: 你得减肥了
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 我正打算去看看
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 减着呢，不着急～
<gebjgd> Mayaer: 锻炼才是王道
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为什么无线路由器没有IP地址？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448760 电话线＋宽带猫＋无线路由器＋无线网卡 问题： 1.设置自动（DHCP） 终端输入命令：ifconfig。为什么没有分配到IP地址。为什么？（图1） 2.设置手动（DHCP） 终端输入命令：ifconfig，有IP地址。 但是，用浏览器浏览不了任
<^k^> >> 何网站。为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-11 19:31
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 我圈你了吗？
<gebjgd> Mayaer: no
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 你圈我了吗？
<gebjgd> Mayaer: no
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 。。。
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 找不到，不找了- -
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 大小写切换的按键问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448761 我的笔记本很老了，是IBM G40的，系统换到了lubuntu12.04，出现一点小问题，大小写切换的时候，必须shift+caps lock才行，接上外接的usb键盘后，还是要按两个键才能切换大小写。。。百度没找到 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkgb — 2013-09-11 19:40
<gebjgd> Mayaer: 你还勾引松鼠
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 松鼠是谁= =
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 我咋勾引了- -
<gebjgd> Mayaer: alvin_rxg
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 酱紫
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 我不是富二代， 是贫一代，， 现在用的是 ZTE U208 手机。。
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 我不开森
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 我还没吃晚饭
<CyrusYzGTt>  
<stardiviner> Mayaer: maya，你改名字了？
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 木有哇
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 你是伊凡塞斯咩？
<CyrusYzGTt> 额， 一说 奸夫 ，就来了，， 很不给面子，，
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 伦家真的不开森啦
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 是啊，我改名字成stardiviner 很久了啊
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 额。。。。
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈哈，你还记得呢
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 一边去。
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 真是蛋疼
 * Mayaer 哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 淫妇 ， 你也一边去
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 擦
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 小孩子一边去
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 老子没吃饭，现在心情很不爽- -
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 你才小孩，你全家都是小孩
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 本尊，更不爽 ， 没有MM 可以 XXOO ，也没有老婆给我 做饭
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你来南京吧，我给你煮方便面
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 是 五谷道场 么？
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 那是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 某 方便面 品牌 。google之
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 我真的饿了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 性饥饿？
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 滚粗= =
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 好， 看小说去
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 我滚去吃饭了
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 88！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 走了， 带走了我 深深的性渴望
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • linux freeze（真死机）问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448762 不知有没有人的电脑遇到过freeze问题，具体表现为：在与计算机交互的过程中，计算机会突然“冻结”，无法进行任何操作，系统已经不能够运行，只能按电源键强制关机。 我在安装ubuntu12.04的时候每次都遇到，后来一怒换其他linux发行
<^k^> 新 校园社团支持 • 莆田学院 - linux爱好者协会 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448763 学校： 莆田学院 社团;linux爱好者协会 成员1：orvice 邮箱：orvice@gmail.com 即时聊天账号Gtalk：orvice@gmail.com 成员2：gviuns邮箱：gviuns@gmial.com 即时聊天账号Gtalk：gviuns@gmail.com 手机：15260921235 社团负责人：gviuns 手机：15260921235 社团的宗旨是
<^k^> >> 和学校的有共同兴趣的人一起探讨linux的相关问题，并且在遇到问题时互相帮助，互相学习，这样大家也好 …
<kingbo> 没人.....
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.amazon.com/Columbia-Compounder-Shell-Jacket-Medium/dp/B00A2FF0CG/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 这个价格不错
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Columbia Men's The Compounder II Shell Jacket, Medium, Black: Clothing
<jujiaping> hi
<^k^> jujiaping:点点点.  21:00 
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 收吧，叔儿。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 没人凑单
 * gfrog_here 对columbia无爱。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 凑啥单？ 乃不是让人人肉背嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 一般不找老外背这些
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我可以帮你买，一起转运回来。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你要买什么
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不过不知道啥时候能运回来。。。 百通的优先线，sigh
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 买的羽绒服啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你已经买了？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: .
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你要是还没，你帮我下了吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 买完了，lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 美亚邮费怎么算？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你还是prime不
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我那个包裹得下周才能到转运
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 自然不是啊。
<gebjgd> freeflying: 壕
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我穿的都是便宜货
<gebjgd> freeflying: 侯总真心是大款阿
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这个免运费的要到下周五才能到
<freeflying> gfrog_here, standard shipping要5.85刀
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 问题不大，NJ仓可以免费存25天
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我把地址给你？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, NJ税很高啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: NJ免税啊。 囧
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这个价格还是很高啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 哦
<freeflying> gebjgd, 这不是没办法嘛
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不过他们家的冲锋衣怎么样啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 啊，不对，保健品，食品，奶粉，服装鞋帽为免税商品
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 其他的消费税6%
<gebjgd> freeflying: 你为什么不在国内卖
<gebjgd> freeflying: 你为什么不在国内买 国内便宜多了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 一般吧，反正我都不care columbia
<freeflying> gebjgd, 你试试看国内的冲锋衣要多少已见
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 亚马逊又让我给我prime 的free trail了
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 可以两天到
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 装这个插件 http://www.ehtao.net/，你能看到最近的价格走势
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 易海淘 - 海淘购物助手
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 稍等，我看有没有便宜的女款冲锋衣，给我LD弄一件
<gebjgd> freeflying: selawa的 我当时买的是300元
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 我回来了～
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 怎么说columbia呢，就是美国的探路者吧
<gfrog_here> gebjgd: 300？那是塑料布
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 一吃可爱多心情就好了有木有～
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 真心不是
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 美亚的prime可以5个人分享啊
<gebjgd> gfrog_here: 有认识人在专卖店
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 79/5就还好了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 能找到几个人分享不
<freeflying> Mayaer, 来，视频
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哈？ 啥意思？
<Mayaer> freeflying: 哈哈  来吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 分享这事找壕基铛，他最喜欢了。 lol
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: momo
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔～～  木马木马
<adam8157> Mayaer: 啥是可爱多
<Mayaer> adam8157: 冰棍。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 比如我开了prime，然后我可以邀请四个人加入prime, 这样5个人总共副79，就都有prime了，各自用各自的账号和信用卡，互不相干
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我的prime试用献给了 pity 的paperwhite
<freeflying> Mayaer, 你用啥聊
<Mayaer> freeflying: 米聊 哈哈
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我倒，没必要吧，这样只买件衣服成本太高。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃又不是总买东西，有几天快递时间可以忍的。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: momo
<adam8157> gfrog_here: kitkat真心完爆脆脆鲨十几条街
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 哈？
<freeflying> Mayaer, 米聊账号我早都忘记了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 雀巢威化
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我还准备以后买几盒脆脆鲨扔办公桌上呢。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 公司有提供
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 啊，内个帽帽也有，不过很少。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 啧啧。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 这边很多, 因为人少, 奥利奥啥的也很多, 都没人吃
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃不准反水，帽帽的脆脆鲨都被乃宣传的名声在外了，lol
 * adam8157 KitKat赛高
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 不过乃可以继续宣传C记的Kitkat，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_here: KitKat是你老板从英国带过来的
<freeflying> Mayaer, 你们上次的talky.io是啥玩意
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Talky (@ talky.io)
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 就一盒
<Mayaer> freeflying: 我压根就没有。。。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: ....
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，豆瓣电台又抽风
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 国内没得卖
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 有国产的吧？ 难道跟国内的不一样？
 * adam8157 afk 4 push-ups
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 没有国产的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 壕，打底衫可以用滑雪的内衬，冬天穿身上很给力哦
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不像速干那样贴身上冷冰冰。
<Mayaer> freeflying: 他没成功
<Mayaer> freeflying: 还不如hangouts
<freeflying> Mayaer, 来，咱们hangouts
 * Mayaer 还有谁来啊～～～
<Mayaer> freeflying: 你帐号多少
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 打底衫? 你穿打底裤不>
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 穿啊。 lol
<Mayaer> adam8157:  哈哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 配裙子?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 滚粗
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装UbuntuKylin 13.04版本存在的时区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448767 我的笔记本型号是惠普probook 5310m，使用UbuntuKylin与Windows 7双系统，用Ubuntu引导Windows 7。我先安装Windows 7后安装UbuntuKylin。安装图形界面在要求选择时区时我选择“shanghai”时区，结果，BIOS时间被修改了，安装成功之后桌面
<freeflying> adam8157, 没看过苏格兰男人穿裙子吧，其实很帅气的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 对了，columbia有个黑科技，电加热鞋子。
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 乃居然叫tom?
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 电加热拖鞋我妈就有一双
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 咋？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 令堂也是黑科技
<freeflying> tom and adam
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 请问怎么移动全局菜单到左边 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448771 我的系统是13.04。 1，安装完系统，发现桌面最右上方有一些菜单，比如电池信息、蓝牙按钮、wifi按钮、音量按钮、时间、系统扳手按钮等，搜了一下应该是叫ubuntu的全局菜单。 2，当程序最大化后，程序的关闭按钮、最小化按钮会被
 * gfrog_here 不太理解columbia这些黑名词，interchange、softshell、shell，这都是神马
<adam8157> 两层, 软壳, 硬壳
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 都指的哪种衣服？
<adam8157> 上衣, 上衣, 上衣
<adam8157> https://lwn.net/Articles/566115/rss
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<gfrog_here> adam8157: freeflying 快来看Columbia家的搞怪视频 http://cn.columbia.com/%E5%A5%A5%E7%B1%B3%E2%80%A2%E8%B6%85%E5%87%A1%E4%BF%9D%E6%9A%96%E7%A7%91%E6%8A%80/Science_Omni-Heat,zh_CN,pg.html
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Columbia Sportswear | 奥米•超凡保暖科技技术
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 滚粗
 * Mayaer 有木有银来视频裸聊啊～～
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 貌似看过这视频
<pity> adam8157: prime 是啥？
<adam8157> pity: 就是两日送达服务
<adam8157> pity: 恁还在工作啊...
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 各种黑科技
<pity> adam8157: 哇！荣幸之至！
<pity> adam8157: 不算加班，现在是业余时间
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，冻成那熊样，一件单层衣服就能保暖了？ 真扯
 * gfrog_here 虽然俺各种黑columbia，不过这货的女装做的确实挺好看的。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我之前花50块买了件衣服，穿了三年
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嘛衣服？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: adam8157 鬼佬的胳膊真的比黄种人长那么多嘛？为毛我买到的欧版的衣服袖子总是长那么多，身长还短
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 刘备后裔
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 大猩猩
<adam8157> 下线看书去了, 各位晚安 gfrog_here freeflying pity Mayaer
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈哈
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总要下单不？
<OperaGhostkv> 大家好。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 还在犹豫呢，不知道他们家的效果到底如何
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 米国探路者。lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这个跟乃那个男款是一个款式 http://www.amazon.com/Columbia-Womens-Compounder-Shell-Jacket/dp/B0089G6OKW/ref=sr_1_18?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1378907236&sr=1-18
<kves> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Columbia-Womens-Compounder-Shell-Jacket/dp/B0089G6OKW/ref=sr_1_18?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1378907236&sr=1-18 -- unhandled responsein get head
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 要不乃也找找marmot和pata的？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 忒贵了
<cley> test
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这些属于你们壕的
<kves> cley:点点点.  22:01 
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 50% off之后价格还不错
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你得有这种折扣的才行
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，美亚上还真没有
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这个columbia的要是80我就直接收了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这上搜搜看 http://www.pricegrabber.com/
<kves> gfrog_here ... ⇪ PriceGrabber.com - Smart Shopping Anytime, Anywhere
<alvin_rxg> Title: PriceGrabber.com - Smart Shopping Anytime, Anywhere (@ pricegrabber.com *FROM* PriceGrabber.com)
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这个是啥啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 比价搜索引擎。 lol
<freeflying> 尼玛有11点多了，得去睡觉。明早还要跑步
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 昨天壕基铛给我的。
<freeflying> 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 一水的 120
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 收吧，或者等感恩节
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 只能等
<alvin_rxg> 有人找我？
<lmengyang> alvin_rxg: `没有人`着你
<ofan> yoooo
<gebjgd> ofan 哟毛啊
<ofan> gebjgd: yooo
<ofan> yo yoyo yoy oyo
<gebjgd> ofan 毛毛毛毛
<ofan> lmengyang: 在nyc?
<knownbad> gebjgd: Debian怎么有不行了呢？
<knownbad> 之前不是屎命的夸吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad 软件少
<knownbad> 你不是说需求不高吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad 公司还在用 drbd openvswitch 服务器 不错
<knownbad> 正在试VMware Workstation 10.
<gebjgd> knownbad 好低级
<gebjgd> knownbad 至少 kvm啊
<knownbad> 没法，我天生的贱。
<knownbad> KVM Server上好用但Desktop就费事。
<gebjgd> knownbad mksquashfs进去 完事
<knownbad> mksquashfs
<knownbad> mksquashfs？
<gebjgd> knownbad 桌面如何费事了
<knownbad> 对我而言就if bridging比较麻烦。
<gebjgd> knownbad openvswitch
<knownbad> 在laptop上用惯了nm.
<knownbad> 还没话时间在openswitch上。
<gebjgd> knownbad 有doc 简单得很
<knownbad> 以$129买了个这个。   https://www.google.com/intl/en-US/chrome/devices/acer-c7-chromebook.html#ac-c7
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ ti: Chromebooks: Acer C7 Chromebook
<gebjgd> knownbad 干嘛用？
<knownbad> 就随时带笔记本。
<gebjgd> knownbad 这年头本子必须full hd啊
<gebjgd> knownbad 否则不如平板呢
<knownbad> 我穷人啊。
<knownbad> 真正干活还是得keyboard.
<gebjgd> knownbad 你还穷 都买房的人了
<knownbad> Lego房子？
<gebjgd> knownbad 少装 bt keyboard就是了
<ofan> knownbad: 都买房的人了
<knownbad> 拼拼凑凑后还不是同样份量？
<knownbad> 我没房，买不起。
<knownbad> Lego=积木。
<knownbad> 不知国内叫啥？
<gebjgd> knownbad 擦
<gebjgd> knownbad 我的哥们都买房了
<gebjgd> 180平的
<ofan> knownbad: 乐高
<knownbad> 排队去， 你不是今天第一个擦的。
<gebjgd> knownbad 滚
<gebjgd> knownbad 你老婆呢
<knownbad> 家里窝着。
<gebjgd> knownbad 还没融入美国社会？
<knownbad> 算了，年轻时不争气现在就这么过着。
<gebjgd> knownbad 可以去myfreecams 做兼职
<knownbad> 卖屁股？
<ofan> 可以去strip club
<gebjgd> knownbad 你知道的？！
<gebjgd> ofan 性质不一样
<ofan> myfreecams好东西
<ofan> 不过脱的太慢了
<gebjgd> ofan 常客吧
<knownbad> 你不就在那里碰上你老婆的？
<gebjgd> knownbad 那就好了
<ofan> gebjgd: 看过几次
<knownbad> 不过那时是你在卖屁股吧？
<ofan> 还是现实的好
<gebjgd> ofan 搞定白人妹子了么
<ofan> 周末去宾大看到个很像饥饿游戏里女主角的混血
<ofan> 太赞了
<knownbad> 好似南洋的多，看了都是咖啡色屁股的多。
<gebjgd> ofan 上了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 就见过一次 上毛
<gebjgd> ofan 擦  我刚和一个宾大女孩在qq上聊完
<ofan> 宾大亚洲人真多，貌似都是abc
<ofan> gebjgd: 哎呦
<gebjgd> ofan 介绍给你？
<ofan> gebjgd: 太远了
<gebjgd> ofan 你还嫌弃
<ofan> 还碰到个很帅的小哥
<ofan> 差点我就硬了
<gebjgd> ofan 搞基了
<ofan> gebjgd: 真的很帅
<gebjgd> ofan 你真的搞基了
<edo_y> what？
<ofan> 下次去估计得明年一月
<gebjgd> ofan 那也不能硬啊
<gebjgd> ofan 谁让你不趁我在FL的时候来南边
<ofan> gebjgd: 我没车去不了
<gebjgd> ofan spring break
<gebjgd> ofan 飞机啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 没钱
<gebjgd> ofan 我去接 你就不会挣点
<edo_y> 世界好小…
<gebjgd> ofan 去端盘子也行啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 有钱都去把妹了，谁跟你去搞鸡
<ofan> 搞基
<gebjgd> edo_y 你就是xox？
<gebjgd> edo_y QQ上的 宾大的妹子？
<edo_y> gebjgd 不是的
<gebjgd> edo_y 是妹子不？
<edo_y> gebjgd 嗯
<gebjgd> edo_y ！。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan 你来吧
<knownbad> 咦苍蝇呢？
<ofan> 下下周去密西根，准备买个包包
<knownbad> 不先介绍给松鼠？
<gebjgd> ofan 你是女人啊 还包包
<knownbad> 背包客？
<gebjgd> knownbad 目测 edo_y是在美国的
<ofan> gebjgd: 包包
<ofan> gebjgd: 包包包包包包
<knownbad> 我以前就喜欢背包到处跑。
<gebjgd> knownbad 松鼠没戏了
<gebjgd> ofan 皮皮皮皮皮
<gebjgd> knownbad 周5公司烧烤
<knownbad> 割割割割割
<ofan> http://www.ebags.com/search/z/small/u/gym-and-fitness/g/mens?origin=left_nav  这些貌似质量都不咋滴
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Small Men's Gym & Fitness - eBags.com
<gebjgd> knownbad 下午2点开始
<edo_y> 等……等下
<knownbad> 公司环境越来越差了。
<edo_y> ofan 难道是饭君？
<knownbad> 多吃点，小妹呢？
<ofan> edo_y: 纳呢？
<ofan> edo_y: 豆瓣上的？
<gebjgd> 围观
<gebjgd> 原来是熟人 炮友
<ofan> gebjgd: 炮你
<edo_y> ofan 嗯…世界真小OTL
<gebjgd> ofan 你的春天到了
<ofan> edo_y: 注销了吧？
<ofan> gebjgd: 今天室外33度
<edo_y> ofan 现在用以前的号…就在你友邻里你没注意到而已=。=
<gebjgd> ofan 哦饭终于不用自撸可
<ofan> edo_y: 啊 哪个啊
<gebjgd> ofan 你很激动
<edo_y> 就是擦地板那个…
<ofan> 。。。。
<ofan> edo_y: 那我记错了
<gebjgd> knownbad 你我应该做什么
<ofan> edo_y: 你不是在国内么，这个点还不睡？
<ofan> gebjgd: 你俩搞基去
<gebjgd> ofan edo_y 想你
<knownbad> 拍视频？
<gebjgd> knownbad 可以
<knownbad> 我拿mic棒子？
<ofan> 马蛋 没相机，去hackathon都不能拍妹子
<edo_y> ofan 记错？我起来洗澡呀……
<ofan> edo_y: 4点多起来..
<knownbad> 你就在ofan后面推？
<gebjgd> 洗澡.
<ofan> 不过昨天我就4点才睡
<knownbad> 找东西去。
<gebjgd> 情节太好了
<gebjgd> 继续围观
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你学着点
<edo_y> 。。。我去洗澡了。。。你们慢慢聊
<gebjgd> ofan 是我耽误了你的春天么
<gebjgd> ofan 我认错
<ofan> gebjgd: shut up
<ofan> 已婚男瞎搅合
<edo_y> gebjgd 我一进来就看到你们聊搞基
<gebjgd> edo_y 没
<edo_y> 啊…先闪人了……
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 快，500块钱，见者有份
<mugebjgd> edo_y 妹子 别在意
<mugebjgd> edo_y 饭君心里有你 没我
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我心里有你老婆
<mugebjgd> ofan 我老婆对此表示感谢
<mugebjgd> ofan 豆瓣是什么东西
<ofan> mugebjgd: 自己google
<mugebjgd> ofan 说说看 能干呢
<mugebjgd> 能干嘛
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> 兄弟们， http://uploadpie.com/l2dhL
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 饭君 很有魅力
<ofan> 烘干机太慢了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg win了？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: win8?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 松鼠用回win了
<alvin_rxg> yoooo
<knownbad> 草，4p了。
<alvin_rxg> 为了泡妞，没办法。不然来个妞说，你是玩计算机的啊，我问你啊，word 里边　blabla 的问题怎么解决
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 这么说和越南妹子成了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 擦没成啊
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg kvm就是看 何必native win
 * mugebjgd 去豆瓣看看
<alvin_rxg> 去豆瓣泡妞？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 泡你
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 对了。 o2 星期四的 kinokarte 是所有 o2 都可以的，还是说不能 prepaid ？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你觉得我会知道么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 有了小孩还啥kino啊
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 嫂子也要去看电影的吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 怎么看
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 吃饭都不能一起 一个抱一个吃
<mugebjgd> 我竟然有豆瓣账户
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/jRA4qg prepaid 可以的
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 2 für 1 Kinotickets (UCI/CinemaxX) jeden Donnerstag für o2 und Alice-Kunden - Gutscheine » myDealZ.de
<edo_y> 洗完了
<mugebjgd> ofan 她洗完了
<edo_y> ……别这样
<mugebjgd> edo_y 你也在欧洲？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你丫玩蛋去
<mugebjgd> ofan 你们日后 还来不及感谢我呢
<edo_y> 不 那只是我的vpn服务器吧
<alvin_rxg> 我也有豆瓣，我咋碰不到妹子嘞……
<edo_y> mugebjgd 给跪了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 滚
<edo_y> 求别黑 我只是围观的
<^k^> 05:01
<mugebjgd> edo_y 那你怎么5点钟起床？
<mugebjgd> edo_y 给个解释
<edo_y> 醒了呗
<ofan> 不上课？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你有过5点钟起床的时候么？
<edo_y> 我gap了
<ofan> 这个包包如何？ http://www.ebags.com/product/nike/brasilia-5-small-duffel-grip/213449?productid=10134277
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Nike Brasilia 5 Small Duffel Grip Bag - eBags.com
<mugebjgd> ofan 装衣服！？
<ofan> 男士包都这么丑
<ofan> mugebjgd: 毛巾，衣服
<mugebjgd> ofan 可以
<mugebjgd> ofan 问问妹子的意见
<ofan> edo_y: 休学？
 * mugebjgd 继续豆瓣
<edo_y> ofan 嗯 下学期再回去
<ofan> edo_y: 为啥，出去旅游？
<edo_y> ofan 家里有事儿 顺便重新调整一下
<edo_y> 我离开下 代理出问题了网页卡
<ofan> 哦
<gebjgd> ofan 你同学？
<gebjgd> ofan 熟人？
<ofan> gebjgd: 你丫哪来那么多问题
<knownbad> 你睡过？
<gebjgd> ofan 好奇 因为你在意她了
<alvin_rxg> 你见过了？
<gebjgd> ofan 你的反应告诉我的
<ofan> 收衣服去
 * gebjgd 继续豆瓣
<edo_y> 给跪……
<gebjgd> edo_y 您的网络太给力了
<alvin_rxg> edo_y: 敢问姑凉芳名？ 我在豆瓣大家都叫我小光
<alvin_rxg> 果然泡妞是很难的事……
<edo_y> 啊
<edo_y> alvin_rxg K.
<alvin_rxg> edo_y: 来，新人上照片
<edo_y> 刚才离开了下抱歉~
<edo_y> 不会发图
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你还是放弃吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 人家冲着饭来的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 饭饭，赶紧教她发图
<edo_y> gebkgd ....别闹
<gebjgd> edo_y 谁闹了
<gebjgd> edo_y 你们怎么认识的
<gebjgd> edo_y 豆瓣？
 * gebjgd 赶快继续豆瓣
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 豆瓣去
<edo_y> gebjgd 对啊…我只是刚进来看到他名字觉得熟在想是不是他……就这样…
<gebjgd> edo_y 没了？ 你们不是同学什么的
<edo_y> gebjgd 不是呀……所以说不要误会呀~
<gebjgd> edo_y 你不是也在米国读书么 不是挺好
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 饭饭，那500块钱给我吧～
<edo_y> gebjgd 恩对 但现在在北京
<gebjgd> edo_y 帝都人？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 咦，同乡？
<gebjgd> knownbad 帝都人多了
<edo_y> gebjgd 帝都人…啊啊想去下个月的魔都eva展啊啊啊
<gebjgd> EVA是啥
<gebjgd> 帝都妹子 果断逃
<knownbad> 已婚男还是宅男？
<edo_y> ...就是...就是一个动漫
<gebjgd> 已婚男逃
<gebjgd> 不知道宅男在干吗
<edo_y> 帝都人在这里也不招人待见么？！
<gebjgd> edo_y 帝都人路过
<knownbad> 可能在找聊天历史。
<edo_y> 宅男是谁？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 豆瓣没东西啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 还不如g+给力呢
<knownbad> 妳喜欢哪个，那个就是宅男。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 内容太少了  就这东西你们还用
<ofan> 尼玛 累死了
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<alvin_rxg> windows 下边跑 flash ... =.=   http://uploadpie.com/d1rrs
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<ofan> 出门吃饭
<edo_y> 你们除了这个channel 平时还上哪些呢？0v0
<knownbad> 一个channel还不够？   看你的目的了？
<edo_y> ok
<ofan> http://www.ebags.com/product/adidas/defender-duffel-small/145732?productid=10241157  这个包包如何？
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ adidas Defender Duffel Small - eBags.com
<knownbad> 特定的男生会很喜欢地。
<ofan> knownbad: 你下班了？
<ofan> http://www.ebags.com/product/adidas/diablo-duffel-small/6513?productid=23510&rlid=DETAIL 这个不错，不过貌似是女士的
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ adidas Diablo Duffel Small - eBags.com
<knownbad> 你不是女生吗？
<ofan> 男女士通用
<knownbad> 啊，难怪之前搞基。
<knownbad> 不如去mall看看较準?   这种面料都看不出来。
<ofan> 附近没mall
<knownbad> TJ Max, Ross, Marshall都可以看看。
<knownbad> 名牌又打折。
<ofan> 噢吆 才$17 http://www.ebags.com/product/nike/brasilia-5-x-small-duffel-grip/213450?productid=10134287&rlid=DETAIL_AI
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Nike Brasilia 5 X-Small Duffel Grip Bag - eBags.com
<knownbad> http://www.ebags.com/product/nike/team-training-small-duffel/232532?productid=10233764&rlid=DETAIL
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ Nike Team Training Small Duffel - eBags.com
<knownbad> 黄色的不错。
<ofan> 这个有点大
<ofan> 红色是不是太gay...
<knownbad> 你以为我刚刚在说些什么？
<ofan> 。。。
<freeflying> knownbad, 骚年如ofan怎么会去ross marshall呢
<freeflying> 怎么也得去Macy's
<ofan> 。。。有啥区别？
<knownbad> 草，贵妇啊？
<freeflying> ross/marshall就是动批啊
<ofan> 动批？
<freeflying> 北京动物园批发市场
<freeflying> ross里低价的衣服质量差啊
<knownbad> 当然得筛选。
<archl> 。。。夜里，大闸蟹跑掉3只，2只无法召回。。。
<archl> 大概在浴缸下面。。。
<freeflying> 真壕，还有大闸蟹吃
<archl> freeflying: 蜗居在奶奶家里，送给奶奶的也碰到
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手程序员求教Ubuntu的程序编辑器问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448774 因为我是PHP的，服务器用的是Ubuntu12.04 64位的系统 所以我在笔记本上装了Ubuntu的最新版 现在考虑到一个问题 如果我想在本地编辑服务器上的程序文件该用什么编辑器呢？ 以前在WIN7上用的是Notepad++用习惯了，现在想用一个能
<^k^> >> 在线编辑的，也就是带FTP上传的编辑器 不知道Linux下有没有这样的编辑器！ 求各位大婶赐教！ 统计信息: …
<imtxc> archl: 还有大闸蟹吃啊
<archl> imtxc: 。26元一只不是么。
<imtxc> archl: 我这段时间要是抗过去，以后一定也常常螃蟹
<imtxc> 尝尝
<archl> imtxc: 。。。是黄河口大闸蟹。
<freeflying> archl, 阳澄湖的才叫大闸蟹好不
<archl> freeflying: 为啥？
<archl> freeflying: 28元一斤。
<archl> freeflying: 你随意买就是了，一小时就买2斤+的豪。
<imtxc> archl: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<freeflying> archl, 一只大闸蟹28也不只啊
<imtxc> archl: 你太小瞧他们了
<archl> imtxc: 。嗯。20000/40/20=50 没算错了啊
<archl> 哦。错了
<imtxc> 这是什么个算法？
<archl> 是125啊。那就能买10斤了。
<imtxc> 你说他们才20000？
<archl> 。
<archl> imtxc: 我猜啊。
<imtxc> 幼稚
<archl> imtxc: 呃。
<imtxc> archl: 再加一个0
<archl> imtxc: 。。。你妹
<archl> freeflying: 百万壕啊。。。
<imtxc> archl: 好吧，没有加一个0那么多，但是你说的数，应该是胖子
<archl> imtxc: 胖子谁啊？
<archl> imtxc: 你是啥？
<freeflying> imtxc, 你又在造谣了，你说的是 基蛙和蛋蛋他们还差不多
<imtxc> archl: 我的也是那个数字， JPY
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我的系统是ubuntu 13.0.4,grub 2开机菜单中有个坏的启动项，怎么删除她 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448775 开机启动项为 ubuntu win 8 ubuntu system 其中第二个是坏的启动项，如何删除她 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhengyupann — 2013-09-12 8:52
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 基娃蛋蛋牛逼
<imtxc> 是啊
<archl> imtxc: jpy
<archl> MeaCulpa imtxc  基娃蛋蛋？两个合起来了？
<MeaCulpa> ..
 * gfrog_here 早
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 高帅基娃早
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 200万娃
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 啥200万??
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ^^
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 基蛋
<MeaCulpa> ~
<adam8157> ...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • XMir会影响dwm吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448780 要是用不成dwm，那就再不升级，停留在12.04了 统计信息: 发表于 由 wingrin — 2013-09-12 10:16
<archl> adam8157: 每月工资20万，一年就200万了。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 卧槽, 老司机带带我
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<archl> 。
<archl> sjd_zeus: 枣
<archl> adam8157: 原来黄河口大闸蟹这么便宜，
<adam8157> archl: 壕
<archl> adam8157:  38元一斤。。。
<archl> 难道是骗人的么。
<sjd_zeus> 今年流行送螃蟹卷
<MeaCulpa> archl: 甲壳动物积累污染物的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 嗯。主要是壳，还因为食用腐食
<sjd_zeus> 去农村掉螃蟹去
<archl> MeaCulpa: 但是，少量摄入死不了
<adam8157> archl: 很贵啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 好久没有发帖，记录最近关于debian 恢复的一件事情，分享给大家 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448781 前天突然想把系统升级一下，但是发现中途出现了问题，也不知道当时是怎么想的一下子就把进程给ctrl c掉了，于是果断发现好多包都没装上，然后桌面直接进不去了，启动项消失了，就连/boot
<MeaCulpa> archl: 别碰腮就好很多
<archl> adam8157: 你海边来的当然嫌贵。。。
<archl> adam8157: 8元一斤同样大小的海蟹。
<archl> adam8157: 在你家那里。
<adam8157> archl: 吃过最贵的海蟹是60元一斤, 相当好吃....
<MeaCulpa> 活得梭子蟹好吃
<MeaCulpa> 肉多，鲜美啊
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得青岛海蟹不行，苦的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 青岛在我4岁开始就污染了。
<MeaCulpa> 可能有污染，不过现在也没了吧
<archl> MeaCulpa: 那时候还一年去一次海边
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 青岛的海, "呵呵"
<MeaCulpa> 那个，威海呢
<MeaCulpa> 威海我游泳时候还见到有海蜇
<archl> MeaCulpa: 黄海不行了，为什么呐。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 黄鱼都没了
<archl> mea
<archl> MeaCulpa: 威海的海蜇太有害了。1米宽的太可怕。。。
<archl> 螃蟹似乎是有特殊的蛋白质。
<archl> 或者氨基酸
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 威海的还行吧
<adam8157> archl: 生吃, 名叫"海豆腐"
<archl> adam8157: 感觉不好吃。。。吃不下。
 * archl 不喜欢软软的有弹性的食物。。。
<archl> adam8157: 为啥中国的飞机场大多不在海边？
<adam8157> archl: 海边穷
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<archl> adam8157: 只要不是城市中心都穷。
<adam8157> iMadper: 在不?
<iMadper> adam8157: 在
<iMadper> adam8157: 发货了?
<adam8157> iMadper: gtalk说话没反应呢
<archl> adam8157 iMadper 买了一套衣服，瓜分？
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚没看手机....
<iMadper> adam8157: 付款.
<iMadper> adam8157: 支付宝?
<adam8157> iMadper: 可以啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 你gmail申请的支付宝?
<archl> 海淘裤子？
<adam8157> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 稍等.
<adam8157> iMadper: 不急
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Humble Inde Bundle 9来了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448782 本次带来了6款超值游戏，分别为： Trine 2（三位一体2） 完整版 Mark of the Ninja Eets Munchies Brütal Legend 野兽传奇（humble 8里也有） FTL: Faster Than Light FEZ 菲斯 并且在活动后续还会添加新的游戏，只要超过均价（4.5-5美元），就能得到所有游
<^k^> >> 戏+高品质音乐+steam激活码 机会不容错过！ https://www.humblebundle.com/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shouhuanxiaoji — 2013- …
<iMadper> adam8157: done, thx   :-)
<adam8157> np
<iMadper> adam8157: 查一下吧
<adam8157> iMadper: ....还多了一块...
<iMadper> adam8157: 手抖了, 懒得点取消重新输入密码
<iMadper> adam8157: http://product.dangdang.com/410019183.html#ddclick?_ddclickunion=P-295759|ad_type=10|sys_id=1#dd_refer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.smzdm.com%2F
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【始祖鸟抓绒衣裤】[当当自营]ARC'TERYX始祖鸟2012新款抓绒衣 保暖软壳7051-2161价格_品牌_图片_评论-当当网
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 始祖鸟, 当当特价了!!! 这回真的买得起了
<ofan> http://goo.gl/fBfjhR http://goo.gl/8ktPrQ  这俩包包哪个好？
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 收吧。
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Nike Brasilia 5 Small Duffel Grip Bag - eBags.com
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 在找
<adam8157> è´µ
<ofan> adam8157: 贵？
<ofan> 我这是挑最便宜的
<adam8157> ofan: 说 iMadper 呢
<ofan> 哦
<adam8157> ofan: 你这不就大小不同么...
<ofan> adam8157: 价格不一样啊，样子也不一样
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 开机 memory test....??? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448784 ubuntu这是我开机的画面，我装的双系统，这个ubuntu是用u盘装的，貌似安装过程中也没让我自己分区干嘛的，就是问我是装双系统。时间，键盘啥的。郁闷了，为什么要内存测试呢？我测试了一下，没用，退出还是这个，不知道什么意思，
<^k^> >> 也没敢乱动，请问这几行分别是什么意思呀？为什么没有正常的开机引导项呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovech …
<archl> ofan: 都很难看。。。
<archl> lol
<ofan> archl: 便宜
<ofan> 我主要关心质量，看亚马逊评论说跟纸一样容易烂
<archl> ofan: 如果你不在意，买二手的。
<archl> ofan: 各种活动的包，比如订阅国家地理，送的都可以。
<ofan> archl: 我介意...
<archl> ofan: 你订阅美国版本的买便宜东西网站了？
<archl> adam8157:  Levis Jeans $10 @Target Online
<ofan> archl: 没..
<ofan> 都是google的
<ofan> ebags比amazon的还便宜
<archl> ofan: 找个，等推送呗。
<archl> ofan: amazon靠平时赚钱。
<ofan> archl: 下周就要用
<archl> ofan: 呃。那就随意买个，以后丢掉呗。
<ofan> archl: 你以为都跟你一样是二代么
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan: 不错，我各种衣服和背包都是二手的，该丢就丢，虽然多数不是我丢。
<ofan> archl: 不愧是二代
<ofan> 高中的衣服我现在还穿
<archl> ofan: 。因为你还没毕业，毕业的时候记得把高中的衣服放在捐献箱里
<archl> ofan: 从小就穿别人剩下的衣服，反正我是不明白新的和别人用过的有啥特别差异。
<archl> ofan: http://qiang.suning.com/rps-web/rp/showActivity_410643.htm
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 欧朗得AROUND A619446010 休闲 时尚 运动 双肩包 绿色字母印花_超值抢购_苏宁易购
 * archl 绝对不要单肩包。
<ofan> 双肩的有了
<archl> ofan: 你要手提？
<ofan> archl: 不要手提
<archl> ofan: 问个喜欢的女孩，有没有类似的包，你买。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问一个命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448786 在用sar监控系统的时候，屏幕会不断的向上滚动，不太好查看，以前用过linux中有一个命令，可以把sar的结果就在一个地方不停的刷新，就像top结果一样。但我现在忘记了这个命令是什么？在google中找了好久也没有找到。 请问有没有哪个同学知道这
<^k^> >> 个命令是什么？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhhkkkk — 2013-09-12 11:14
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: adam8157 乃们在扯神马？
<archl> gfrog_here: 青蛙吵，青蛙闹，恼得青蛙呱呱叫。
<adam8157> shut up, stupid
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 平生第一次見到網絡風暴 lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 大学就遇到了
<adam8157> huntxu: 隔壁宿舍的二货拿根网线接了俩端口
<adam8157> John Lennon - Medley-Rip it Up-Ready Teddy
<archl> 大螃蟹。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我覺得他是故意的
<archl> 抓捕到啊。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我觉得他只是智商问题
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 新手，请教Ubuntu如何安装字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448787 如题，系统默认的字体不够丰富，如何才能安装字体呢？字体如何获得呢？是否跟win的字体文件是一样的？新手求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanwuq — 2013-09-12 11:24
<archl> 网线2端口。话说，以前没路由的时候，直接两台电脑就是用网线交换数据哈。
<archl> 、你窗口
<hoxily> 交叉线 还是 直通线？
<jiero> 我连网线分啥类都不知道。
<yuxans> 100Mbps 卡互联要交叉线，1000Mbps 硬件搞了，不用关心了
<jusss> sql好学吗
 * adam8157 好多空单
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。邮箱。paypal不支持跨国
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 恭喜恭喜
<adam8157> jiero: 你要给我送钱?
<adam8157> jiero: 支持跨国
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 我见过最奇葩的网络风暴是有人把测试仪接到办公网里了，所有二层交换机全部死机。
<jiero> adam8157: 不是，申请者所在国改变不行，不支持连接不同国家银行卡
<gfrog_here> adam8157: iMadper` 我的背包到了。比想象中小很多
<adam8157> jiero: 哦 是的
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 啥包
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 双肩包
<jiero> adam8157: 还绑定邮箱，我都不知道怎么取消掉。。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 尺寸尺寸
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不不，今天有個奇葩把接在同個交換的兩個網卡做了橋接
<adam8157> jiero: paypal可以close account
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。我找找
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 这个，貌似我也曾经干过，lol
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 在交换机上一不小心划错vlan就是这效果。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我记得高级交换机会自动修正这样的拓扑错误吧
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 這種情形的話交換機溫度能到多少啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 有STP就行，不过一般大家都懒得开。
<jiero> adam8157: 我的paypal上竟然有余额$1.88。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 這貌似要兩邊開stp吧
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 不知道，反正都在机架上呢，我摸不到
<adam8157> jiero: 我有$3.90
<jiero> 但是被限制而不能用。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 为毛
<jiero> adam8157: 它们说不安全，要申请
<ofan> jiero: 谁说paypal不能跨国
<adam8157> jiero: 请送给我!
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕，这个值得搞么？ http://t.1mall.com/detail/240862_26?tracker_u=1037022154
<jiero> ofan: 你只能使用申请国+美国的银行连接到你的帐号上。
 * gfrog_here 想去医院验个光
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Miaier 米艾尔9克超轻商务纯钛镜架永不褪色_辽宁团购_1号团_1号商城
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/252407.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 程序员表白遭拒 清除公司服务器所有数据_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> ofan: 而且，你不能变换所在国。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 同仁总院验光中心
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 太远
<ofan> jiero: 只是绑定是这样
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我就是去的那儿
<ofan> 跨国转账可以的
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我就是纯近视，木散光，所以用不着那么高端。
<ofan> 只是汇率转换会收费
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 贵司的13.10这是要发布了的节奏嘛？ 每天一大把更新
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 不知道, 不用ubuntu
<gfrog_here> adam8157: yoyo，changelog里还有乃呢。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 是么...
<adam8157> gfrog_here: realtek的读卡器?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 高端啊
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你以为我成天就是上网不干活儿啊....
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 。。。 我可木有这么说哦
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 吃我大Ubuntu
<gfrog_here> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/270638
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 这是很久很久之前的事儿了...
 * gfrog_here 肿么样才能给mainline发patch呢？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 再新的就木有了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 明明昨天还是前天release的里头还有我
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 可能你得等等
 * adam8157 貌似我总会出现在changelog里的第一个....
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 目前最新的是3.11.0-7.13
<jiero> 。。。paypal不允许。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃姓A嘛。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: linux/Documentation/SubmittingPatches
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我在贵LP的地一个bug就被duplicated了，妈蛋。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 乖
<iMadper`> adam8157: 额... 放不下笔记本?
<adam8157> iMadper`: 啥?
<iMadper`> adam8157: 背包小
<adam8157> iMadper`: gfrog_here 买的包
<iMadper`> adam8157: 哦...
<iMadper`> adam8157: 230这么小, 应该没压力
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu13.04启动时总有一些红字,感觉像是什么有错误,正常吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448789 有时有,有时无,有的时候占70-80%,重启之后往往就没有了,大家也是这样吗?不知道是不是正常现象.装过debian,redhat都是一路绿字,偶尔有一个红字,网络什么的,但ubuntu红字很多,还有我不太明白的地方就是为
<^k^> >> 何总在变化,这个有点超出逻辑,为何每次启动都不一样啊? 统计信息: 发表于 由 netzhang79 — 2013-09-12 12:42
<MeaCulpa> 程序员和SA都不分的公司...
<MeaCulpa> 原来还是搞基表白...
<MeaCulpa> 现在的gmail....
<gfrog_here> adam8157: freeflying 原来老外也会经常吐槽与反吐槽。 lol
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu的内核文件夹在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448791 我的Lubuntu运行在ARM环境下，uname -r 看内核是3.4.29+ 我想用make menuconfig 但是在/usr/src下找不到内核文件夹，src这个文件夹是空的。。。我该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 isnow4ever — 2013-09-12 13:24
<freeflying> gfrog_here, port base vlan能跨子网不
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 啥？ port base vlan是神马？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, switch上tag
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 子网是ip的概念，跟vlan有关？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 你说vlan tag能不能跨子网携带？ 好像跟子网也没关，看接口是不是拆掉vlan tag了。
<freeflying> 都是在switch上tag的
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 比如ip是10.208.11.207/24都在switch上tag，gw在10.209.2.254
<freeflying> 这样会有问题不
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我要是在os里tag了，貌似没问题，现在改到switch上tag，貌似不通
<gfrog_here> freeflying: switch要用VLAN接口（擦，忘了cisco叫这货神马玩意了。）
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 你打上vlan tag也只是个二层的11Q属性嘛，如果让包在switch的接口之间路由，需要vlan接口。额，前提是这个switch支持三层交换。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 如果只是二层交换机，那得加个路由。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不太理解乃现在要做啥。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 啊，想起来了，cisco叫vlan接口SVI，就是interface vlan_id这种接口。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 插一句問下，三層交換會把src mac addr換了不？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 没细看过，会吧。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 说到底丫还是个bridge不是。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不是一個router麽
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 哈？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 就模擬兩個*/24之間的路由，然後轉發到端口對麽？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 啊，理解乃的问题了。三层交换实际上就是查的表不同嘛，其他跟router动作都一样。好吧，丫是个router。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 因為我一直奇怪，a和b在不同的子網的話，那應該是a->a的路由A->b的路由B->b，出發時src hw addr是a的地址，dst是A的地址，到達b的時候src是B的地址，dst是b的地址
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我就是奇怪中間誰換了這個頭
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 而且那樣還要求交換機得提前知道A和B的信息 =.=
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 你说hw addr？ 跨越2个二层子网，路由器干的嘛。这两个子网里有2次arp查询动作。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 三層交換不是不用把包發到路由就能決定麽？你的意思是他通過那些arp查詢知道兩個路由的地址的？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: momo，三层交换只不过是维护的目的ip和端口的对应表，谁说不用把包发到路由的啊，丫干的就是路由的活儿。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 普通路由要查2次表嘛，三层交换把这个动作减少到一次而已。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 华硕笔记本能够设置电池充电閥值吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448792 比如说设置电池电量20%才开始充电. 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-09-12 13:59
<freeflying> gfrog_here, gw设错，很多服务起不来?
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 還是沒很明白啊，我沒摸過三層路由 =.=
 * adam8157 看不懂
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这我就不太清楚了，没仔细看过贵U的启动脚本啊叔儿。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 等我开个模拟器，看看能看出效果不。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 哎呀，乃把三层交换看成路由就是了，丫跟路由一样脏活累活一起干。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我組織一下，如果我有三台機器a，b，c，接在同一個交換上，c接兩個子網開ip_forward，a和b分別在其中一個子網裡，拿c的地址做default gw
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 如果是二層的交換，a發包到b，得先a到c，c再到b對不？
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我就是想知道，是不是三層的交換，
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 乃的C是linux么？丫扮演的是路由的角色。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 是啊，我就拿c當的路由，我就是想知道在三層交換的情況下，
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 如果是三层交换，没有配置SVI的时候，它的行为跟二层交换一样。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: a到b是不是能不用經過c，直接在交換轉發了
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 如果有SVI，然后你还给他设了地址，开了ip routing，那这个网络里就又冒出个路由来。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 不行。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 乃的意思是交換機自己當了路由，然後把c的活攬過來了？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 额，交换机开了ip routing，等于在网络里又塞了个路由嘛，这时候网络就不通了，lol
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 那意思是交換機自己也維護了在多個網段的ip地址麽，模擬出一台d來做路由嘛？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 等下，我做个实验看看哈，看看模拟器能不能作出你说的这效果。
<freeflying> gfrog_here,  靠，这里网络真TMD的复杂啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, dhcpd能在同一个系统上跑两个实例？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 可以，bind不同的接口
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 但是如果你的回復裡有路由信息那就很大可能悲劇
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不过千万小心啊，叔儿
<huntxu> freeflying: ^^
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 貌似不行
<gfrog_here> freeflying: dhcpd竟然没这gaoji功能？
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼啊，高端啊
<adam8157> 牛逼啊，高端啊
<ofan> https://www.humblebundle.com/ 出新游戏了
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for https://www.humblebundle.com/ -- unhandled responsein get head
 * gfrog_here 忘了装i386的库了，擦。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: ...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: debian里i386的库是哪个包儿来着？
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 你說SVI還得設地址是啥的地址？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 没了, 现在是multiarch, 直接装i386的包
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 可以了， 尼玛坑啦，好多的问题
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我都怀疑一个月我能不能回去
<huntxu> freeflying: 你去京郊度假了啊？
<adam8157> freeflying: 别啊, 等你回来吃饭呢 0_0
<adam8157> huntxu: 东京郊
<yuxans> ia32-libs 吧
<freeflying> huntxu, 苦逼干活中
<adam8157> yuxans: 已然淘汰
<huntxu> adam8157: freeflying 那要在那過918了 lol
<yuxans> freeflying: 候总不是在岛国？怎么干活了？
<freeflying> yuxans, 苦逼来做实施
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你老板人不错, 说话超客气
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒想到你已經上升到和老板打交道的地位了
<yuxans> freeflying: 呃？私有云？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟分区表问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448794 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted -l 警告: /dev/sda 含有 GPT 签名，表明它含有 GPT 表。然而，它并不像应该的那样含有有效的伪 msdos 分区表。可能它已经损坏 - 可能是由不理解 GPT 分区表的程序导致的。或者您删除了 GPT 表，现在使用 msdos 分区表。这是
<freeflying> yuxans, public的
<freeflying> adam8157, lol 羡慕嫉妒恨啊
<yuxans> freeflying: 远程不就好了，干嘛要进 IDC
 * adam8157 唉
<imtxc> freeflying: 在哪呢
<freeflying> yuxans, 显然远程啊，但必须在人家办公室里远程
<yuxans> freeflying: 学美国软件公司啊
<yuxans> VPN 到办公室
<freeflying> yuxans, 人家所有的东西都要记录然后做审计的，都不能用自己电脑
<freeflying> yuxans, 我自己电脑只能接3G用
<yuxans> freeflying: 那复制粘帖麻烦了 >"<
<yuxans> freeflying: 实施完了，还要派人留守维护吧？
<freeflying> yuxans, 你想得太美了
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> 如果。
<jiero> 把螃蟹熏死了，留在浴缸下面会不会臭了啊。
<adam8157> 然后:
<adam8157> 会
<huntxu> jiero: 你留在浴缸下面幹嘛
<jiero> huntxu: 因为捉不到才用烟熏。
<huntxu> jiero: 你把螃蟹放養在浴缸裡麽
<huntxu> jiero: 裏
 * adam8157 怀念小时候钓螃蟹捉海星的时光
<jiero> adam8157 huntxu 夜里螃蟹进去了
<huntxu> jiero: 他現在躲在下水道？
<jiero> huntxu: 算是。
<huntxu> jiero: 你放四只烏龜和一個老鼠進去，把它抓出來啊
<jiero> 还有一只下落不明
<adam8157> huntxu: 放浴缸的砖上留了个洞 它进去了
<jiero> huntxu: 我排你去狐狸。
<huntxu> adam8157: 你怎麽知道得這麽清楚
<jiero> adam8157: 实际很大，
<adam8157> huntxu: common sense
<jiero> 以前很常见的方式。
<jiero> 浴缸都是一层。
<huntxu> jiero: 螃蟹怪，當然要忍者龜去降伏他
<jiero> huntxu: 狐狸用尾巴勾引也可以呃
<adam8157> jiero: 会很臭, 你还是想办法搞出来吧
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: jiero 我們那都是入海口的蟹，很大只的啊
<huntxu> jiero: 所以我在想你的磚上那個洞有多大
<adam8157> huntxu: 我们大的小的都有
<adam8157> huntxu: 一块瓷砖那么大
<jiero> huntxu: 大约30*30cm
<adam8157> huntxu: 于是, 够么?
<huntxu> jiero: 那是少了一塊磚，不叫做磚上有個洞
<gfrog_here> huntxu: SVI？ ip呗
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 路由的ip
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 接口地址，路由咋配置丫就咋配
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 那物理的路由咋辦，還是說不需要了？
<jiero> 办法。。。想到的就是螃蟹死了，用相机定位，然后找到一个前面带夹子的东西拉出来。。
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac821079
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 美国男子为躲拆迁偷换门牌号 邻居房子遭强拆 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 不需要了。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 太坏了啊。
<huntxu> jiero: 你這就像穿著一件背心然後告訴我袖子短了點 =.=
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 现在装i386的库还得一个一个包的装，擦，真麻烦。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 谁让你手动装了!
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 那如果那些網段裡的機器外出有需要nat的話誰做啊？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: apt-get install -f
<adam8157> gfrog_here: https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Multiarch - Debian Wiki
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 不许黑我大Debian
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我系统里木有i386的包啊，是从别的地方复制过来的一个程序
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这种情况apt根本检查不出来的好吧
<freeflying> yuxans, mii-tools 居然看不了万兆网卡的信息啊
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 哦, 让你不用包管理
<huntxu> 好先進，隨隨便便萬兆
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我倒想啊，丫的没包儿不是。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 喜闻乐见
<gfrog_here> freeflying: MII被淘汰好多年了。用iproute2
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 这样的适合chroot
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 只看下网卡状态
<gfrog_here> freeflying: ethtool
<huntxu> 不是ip link show 麽
<freeflying> adam8157, 赶紧去改改mii，支持万兆，发补丁，攒人品的好时候
<gfrog_here> freeflying: MII那套老接口都被废弃了，后来的都用netlink了。
<freeflying> huntxu, 看物理的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我早年间还做路由的时候就废弃了。
<adam8157> freeflying: gfrog_here 还是老接口啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 哪个？
<adam8157> 啥是mii
<adam8157> 我倒是用过netlink...
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我連ethtool都不裝，每次都/sys/class/net  =.=
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 多麻烦。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 記得住就還好
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 恩，hacker做法，lol
 * adam8157 给别人"擦屁股"不开心啊
<imtxc> mii 赞
 * MeaCulpa 求圆润屁股擦
 * MeaCulpa 高薪求擦屁股
<yuxans> freeflying: 你那卡没遵循标准么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不爽的啊
<yuxans> freeflying: 不过万兆光口，不用协商的，必须 10Gbps 全双共
<yuxans> freeflying: 电口 10Gbps 暂时没用过，不清楚情况
<freeflying> yuxans, 博通的芯片
<freeflying> 57711
<freeflying> 不知道是电口还是光的
<freeflying> spec上写的支持 sfp+
<yuxans> NetXtreme II 10Gbps ?
<yuxans> 看插的是啥模块..
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 拓扑搞定了，咱继续说三层交换吧。
<yuxans> 另外你对照一下 switch
<freeflying> 这么牛逼啊，光电都支持啊
<yuxans> 估计就是知道是不是光了
<yuxans> 电口标准是有，但是我没见到过实物
<yuxans> 我用到的都是光模块
 * gfrog_here 没见过10G电SFP
<yuxans> 都是近距离，多模居多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • RHCA公开课之Linux系统入侵与防范视频下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448797 视频内容讲解： 一、 系统安全的概念 二、 系统入侵的手法 三、 系统入侵防范 1、 SELinux的详细讲解 2、 TCP Wrapper 3、 IPTABLES 4、 Snort 5、 SSL 6、 各种加密算法介绍（对称加密、非对称加密、哈希算法等） 视频下载地址 htt
<^k^> >> p://www.51chongdian.net/soft/7/65/2013/201309113444.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 yutianedubest — 2013-09-12 15:18
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我就是想知道交換把路由的活攬了，那我在那堆網段的機器如果本來需要路由去做nat出外怎麽辦？
<yuxans> 三层交换你想象成 router 就行了，但是三层交换是第一个包查路由，剩余包直接丢芯片转发
<yuxans> 简单三层做不了 nat
<yuxans> 高级些的，nat 直接在路由板上搞定
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 嗯，乃想太多了，三层交换只不过是优化了路由查找的流程，复杂的像NAT这种货还跟router一样做事。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 不行，我還是沒明白 =.=
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 哪里不明白。。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 现在我这只有IOU，弄个简单拓扑吧，乃想看神马？ http://imagebin.org/270643
 * jiero 原来还是能听懂lecture的。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 好吧我大概懂了，交換裡找不到的路由，還是一樣得扔到真的路由上去跑，對不？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 不对。像 yuxans 说的，大部分三层交换本身是上下两层结构，目的ip和端口的对应表在硬件层直接搞定，不需要cpu参与运算了。高级功能还需要上层的路由板/cpu搞定。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 不是说这个网络里还要有另一个router，三层交换就是那个router。
<huntxu> gfrog_here yuxans 乃們的意思是三層的交換直接當路由使，某些功能沒有再說？
<yuxans> 其实我一直认为像 nat 这类不能算狭义的路由功能
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 一直就是这意思啊。
<yuxans> 路由不做转换的
<huntxu> yuxans: 這倒是
<yuxans> 路由是做的是 C/S/OSPF/RIP/ISIS/BGP(+) 之类的功能
<yuxans> 目的是给多个网段提供路径选择
<yuxans> 而 nat 就不是这个意思了
<adam8157> 链接不同网段的都是路由
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 额，这个太宽泛了，乃要知道现在各种奇葩网络设备多的一逼
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 连接不同网段的位置上还可能是个防火墙。
 * adam8157 高帅富team都有人辞职啊, 还是互联网赚钱狠啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • chromium出问题了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448799 更新到29版本了，然后“地址栏、状态栏、页签栏”都没了，都没了，就一个光秃秃的网页！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2013-09-12 15:38
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 那簡單的把兩個三層交換連一起的有麽，然後兩個三層上都接著同一網段的機器，這種情況下誰當路由 =.=
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 这个。。 一般是二层交换接桌面，上层再接三层交换做汇聚啊，乃要一起接也没事，一个别开routing，只跑二层模式就是了。
<yuxans> 这个问题你就别纠结三层交换了
<yuxans> 把三层交换换成路由就行了
<yuxans> 你的 host 如果只设一个 default gw
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我一直糾結的就是需要過網關啊...
<yuxans> 那只要不是 C 标记的就都会丢到那个路由去
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，很久不敲实验，怎么把switchport变成三层接口都忘了。。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我總以為三層路由能直接把包頭換掉然後直接發，連網關都不用過
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 网关？ 哈？三层交换就是那个网关。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 現在看來他只是把過網關的那個動作變成查詢一次然後剩下的放在芯片而已
<yuxans> 如果你两个路由的另外接口分别接了其他网段，而且你的两个 router 互相知道(比如静态或动态路由)，如果你要发包的网段不在你的 default gw 上，他就会发路由重定向包，你的 host 收到会按重定向重新发包
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 乃想象的那种奇葩的设备也有，例如工作在透明模式的防火墙。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 照這麽個說法的話，如果只拿三層交換來做匯聚，那和一個有很多接口的router有啥本質區別？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 查路由的方式呗
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 好吧，看來我高估了三層路由的能力
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 三层交换还有一把二层功能。router的话基本没啥二层能力。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: s/路由/交換/
<yuxans> 三层比 router 效率高
<huntxu> yuxans: 嗯，效率能理解
<yuxans> 至少在 vlan 间路由是如此
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 来敲敲CCNA/NP RS的实验，乃就啥都明白了。 lol
<huntxu> yuxans: 但不是*本質*區別
<yuxans> 三层就是 bridge + router 叠加平衡得到的
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 实现上肯定也有差别啊，router的FIB还是RIB，L3 switch的FIB就是prefix-port的对应表了。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 按你剛才的例子，二層交換接桌面，三層交換匯聚，那樣子二層交換機上是不是盡量接相同網段的機器？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 那就看vlan怎么划了啊，即使跨了vlan，L3 switch也可以路由的嘛。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 慢啊，要發到三層再回來不是？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 看你的需求啊少年，在以太网里转一圈时间损耗没多少啊。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 多個三層的混在一起也只能發揮其中一個的三層作用對不？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 也不一定。 yuxans 给你说了路由重定向的情况嘛。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 还有HSRP/GLBP存在的情况。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 额，这么说有点多了 @_@
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 那我知道鳥
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 另外通常的習慣是不是一個網段會給一個vlan tag，即使本來不是必須的
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 额，没见过不要vlan还打tag的情况。。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 你說的vlan是指單純的網段x.x.x.x/x這種對不？
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 那也沒有見過在兩個不同tag的上面出現相同ip的咯？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 木有
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 為什麽會養成這種習慣啊，給網段打vlan tag =.=
 * adam8157 好久没打羽毛球了 不幸福啊
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 搞到我有時候聽人說vlan都迷迷糊糊的 =.=
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 说了乃可以来帽帽蹭打
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 额，我也听迷糊了。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总，乃昨天看的衣服是这个嘛？ http://www.amazon.com/Columbia-Trail-Turner-Jacket-Medium/dp/B0089PWV6E
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Columbia Men's Trail Turner Shell Jacket, Medium, Hyper Blue: Clothing
<freeflying> 不是
 * adam8157 今年扔一批, 明年海淘衣服!
<imtxc> 。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你过去了没?
<imtxc> adam8157: 没有，在擦屁股
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥时候过去?
<imtxc> adam8157: 中秋后
<imtxc> 一切顺利的话
<MeaCulpa> Suddenly the Dungeon collapses!! - You die...
<huntxu> imtxc: 乃也跳槽了？
 * MeaCulpa 挂了个screen挂一串
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 喜闻乐见 你开了那个游戏提醒模式?
<imtxc> huntxu: 还没有呢
<imtxc> huntxu: “也” 是什么意思
<adam8157> huntxu: 乃也?
<imtxc> screen 里面， 怎么用类似 Ctrl-a 这样的快捷键啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 去了哪啊
<imtxc> 复制过来的命令把光标跳到最前面太累了
<pewu> screen里面貌似只有ctrl-a不能用吧
<imtxc> huntxu: 还没定呢。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 中秋完了就定了
<huntxu> imtxc: 沒定下家？
<imtxc> huntxu: 还没去啊，不好说，我总觉得要出什么意外
<imtxc> pewu: 最想用的就是  Ctrl -a
<huntxu> imtxc: ...
<gfrog_here> imtxc: ^A^A不是这么按么？
 * imtxc 擦各种屁股
<pewu> imtxc: 果断换tmux
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 我都把screen的快捷键扔到别的键上去了。
<gfrog_here> pewu: tmux是哪个键？ ^T？
<pewu> ^b
<pewu> gfrog_here: 和readline冲突不大
 * gfrog_here 习惯了^F/^B翻页
<yuxans> <pewu> screen里面貌似只有ctrl-a不能用吧 < --- ctrl-a-a
<pewu> 其实还有一种方法
<pewu> 在inputrc里把begin-of-line映射到其它键
<imtxc> gfrog_here: tmux (ctrl-a) * 2
<imtxc> yuxans: 赞
<imtxc> yuxans: C-c a 好使
<yuxans> imtxc: 嗯
<adam8157> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/D9K4iRDE/goHjG.jpg
<if_else> 各位兄台，虚拟机的磁盘使用的分区。
<if_else> 如何查看虚拟机的分区的 label ？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/D9L1ZxU0/TgOTb.jpg 箭头处是一只青蛙
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 。。。。 乃竟然又去看无聊图
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 快去把那个8188EU扔进mainline里
<pewu> gfrog_here: 的确是青蛙么 = =
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕，难道现在adblocker干不掉gmail里的广告了？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 能啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，哎，其实是我的screen死了一个
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我发现是urxvt 和screen搞基死了
 * MeaCulpa urxvtc挂一个，导致其所在的screen里其他urxvtc里都没键盘响应，然后这个screen就相当于死了...
<MeaCulpa> 好乱...
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: kill -9 死掉的，不能恢复？
<MeaCulpa> yuxans: 我kill了urxvtc, 但是他所在的screen我进不去了...
<MeaCulpa> 可能都死了，可见urxvt c+d模式挺傻的
 * adam8157 screen+xterm路过
<MeaCulpa> yuxans: rxvtd的话，你ps是看不到rxvtc的，只能去宰下面的shell
<MeaCulpa> xterm没假透明，没乐趣
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: @@
 * MeaCulpa --bg-scale看黄图党
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 基娃娃
<MeaCulpa> gmail现在的界面...
<MeaCulpa> 哎
<MeaCulpa> 都开始掉邮件了
<R05452> 有人在不？
<^k^> R05452:点点点.  16:53 
<R05452> 我的程序用system调用脚本，可是 在自启动时 调用脚本却无效，而 在正常开机后 却没问题呢？
<R05452> 这个 有办法解决吗
<huntxu> 平鋪xterm最歡樂
<huntxu> screen的都是渣
<huntxu> (閃
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gtkterm 安装后为什么不能用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448806 gtkterm 安装后为什么不能用？ 安装后显示“Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: 权限不够” 请问需要如何设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gprs08 — 2013-09-12 16:54
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 矛盾么/
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 瓦片就不用screen? 我瓦片更要screen!
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: TaaS
<huntxu> Tile as a screen
<R05452> 我的程序用system调用脚本，可是 在自启动时 调用脚本却无效，而 在正常开机后 却没问题呢？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 啧啧...我既要桌面也要远程连，不同的工作放不同的screen...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 不同的tag啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 每個tag就一個窗口
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我也是啊
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你这不叫TaaS, 你这叫PyboX
<MeaCulpa> Put Your Balls on X
<MeaCulpa> X挂了你傻都没了
<MeaCulpa> 我至少X在他自己的screen里面慢慢玩
<MeaCulpa> 工作在其他screen
<huntxu> 那screen挂了你也傻了啊
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: screen挂挂一个啊
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你那TaaS全死光啊
<huntxu> =.=
<huntxu> 我用screen也是在x裡用 =.=
<adam8157> 进了x就开个screen也不怕x死啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是啊，但是huntxu是TaaS啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 他的所有工作shell, 都是X的娃娃
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: T? huntxu 你是个T? 还提供服务?
<MeaCulpa> “啥aa啥” 现在流行语
<adam8157> 我X->xterm->screen->work
<MeaCulpa> 我screen->X->rxvt->work
<MeaCulpa> 不过X不在screen里其
<MeaCulpa> hmm...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ugly trick =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: MeaCulpa screen挂了裏面那個能恢復？
<MeaCulpa> PaaS, SaaS, IaaS.... 当年Cloud Consulted的日子
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 不行吧？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 那淡淡那麽用x死了為啥不怕
<adam8157> huntxu: 我的screen还没挂过
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 但是screen不是X的娃娃
<adam8157> huntxu: 要是被X影响了还用screen干啥
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你起了X, 再起个xterm, 里面再起screen, 这个screen不是X的娃娃
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 但是你的xterm是X的娃娃
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 哦，那樣X挂了還能重新連到那個screen裏面對麽
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: yes
<huntxu> 好高端
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我单位台式机，需要远程连的，不一样
<adam8157> sr is aliased to `screen -R'
<adam8157> huntxu: 你 竟 然 不 这 么 用
<huntxu> adam8157: 我好久沒用screen了啊
<adam8157> huntxu: ssh过去也可以连上原来的session
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 乃怎麽把
<adam8157> huntxu: -x可以多人连一个session
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 乃怎麽把X起在screen裡
<MeaCulpa> 我screen会挂，是应为rxvt妖货，如果xterm应该不死不灭
 * adam8157 这乃啊乃啊的风气哦
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 进了screen再startx咯
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 以后你可以进那个screen观赏X的输出
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 就像你切tty一样
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 額，你的screen在tty裡起來的，然後常年在tty下用screen？
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 我的screen是在x里起的，但是重启x也不会kill screen啊
<huntxu> 哦，乃們的screen都是用來連遠程機器的
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 也可能是远程机器连过来attach到现有进程的
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 沒明白
<gfrog_here> huntxu: rissi啥的，跑在screen里，其他机器连过来直接看
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 噢 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 你們都是有多台機器的壕
<jiero> paypal 还是无用。
<adam8157> jiero: 请把钱转给我!
<jiero> iMadper: 不能买最便宜的东西啊。最低级的产品就是弱。
<jiero> adam8157: 关键是给我锁住了
<jiero> adam8157: 转给你可以，到你手里大概是 AUD $1.87
<adam8157> jiero: 让他们解锁, 估计是因为你au的账户用cn的ip的原因
<jiero> adam8157: 嗯。网页做的很烂。
<adam8157> jiero: paypal就是神经敏感
 * adam8157 后悔注册paypal
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 是不会阿...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 但是你如果没screen, X死了xterm自然死阿
<jiero> adam8157: 我如果现在从银行里再偷点钱。。。
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> jiero: 请顺便转成usd
<adam8157> jiero: 偷?
<adam8157> jiero: 教教我
<jiero> adam8157: 我不在那里了，所以也不怕被罚款。。
<jiero> adam8157: 就是多支付
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我得台式机经常远程用，自己windows的putty只连我linux机器不直接感乎
<MeaCulpa> *干活
<imtxc> jiero: 有什么好办法
<jiero> imtxc: 你妹
<MeaCulpa> Paypal取钱很黑阿
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 球大显示器啊，x230的屏幕太小了。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 买2个21.5寸的组合
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 把  x230 屏幕卸下来邮给我吧
<jiero> 21.5寸窄边的竖起来
<adam8157> gfrog_here: http://www.amazon.cn/Dell-戴尔-U2212HM-21-5英寸宽屏显示器/dp/B007IP1M3O/ 买俩 送我一个
<jiero> gfrog_here:为啥没有22寸的笔记本电脑啊。
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.amazon.cn/Dell- -- unhandled responsein get body
<jiero> adam8157: 这个厚重，没意思
<jiero> adam8157: 买薄轻新的
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你老板要去苏浙汇聚餐
<imtxc> jiero: 我在倒计时
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 和你同事们
<gfrog_here> jiero: 没那么大地方。
<imtxc> jiero: 胸闷气短
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 滚粗
<gfrog_here> adam8157: ... 然后内？
<imtxc> jiero: 感觉说一句长点的话气都不够用
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你去不去?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 不去，发烧呢，咋去。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 刚被胖胖过来一顿说教，妈蛋。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 挂在桌子边缘或者墙上
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 唉 高帅富team啊
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 乃的胃好了没
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 说啥
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 滚粗
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 丫玩儿其美股了。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 纳斯达克。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 没有，这次是感冒
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> 康泰克
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。我肺活量还是只能支持30秒。太失败了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 擦
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在最多5s
 * jiero 的肺活量只有1400左右了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 而且，坚持5s之后，就感觉不会呼吸了，得趴下缓一会儿，，我真不行了
<jiero> 一鼻子就洗满气仂
<jiero> imtxc: 我以前要吸入多次才能吸满。。
<edo_y> 是游泳憋气那样的么？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你是没药了吧。
<jiero> edo_y: 游泳憋气干嘛。。。
<jiero> edo_y: 反正憋不憋我都会沉底。。。
<edo_y> 我看你们在说肺活量……
<jiero> edo_y: 是啊。以前2900好象是，现在1400.。。
<jiero> 没气了。
<edo_y> 2900
<edo_y> 好厉害……
<imtxc> cherrot: 兔子这两天闲啊
<edo_y> 我以前就2500
<jiero> edo_y: 。。。你是男的还是女的？
<jiero> edo_y: 我是女生水平啊。。。
<imtxc> 2500 也太低了
<imtxc> 虽然我现在估计就1000 的水平
<thomasxie> 问题：jekyll build 出现提示       Generating... error: undefined method `fetch' for "Installing MediaWiki":String. Use --trace to view backtrace
<thomasxie>  怎么解决呢
<jiero> cherrot: 兔贼
<imtxc> > joke
<edo_y> jiero 我是女的…
<jiero> edo_y: 果然。
<jiero> edo_y: 小姑娘好
<^k^> imtxc:" 经典笑话：不在乎 一乘客提着两斤棉花上了公共汽车，粘了另一乘客一袖子。 “同志，看您的棉花……” “啊，一点棉花，小意思。就是再粘些去，我也不在乎。” "
<jiero> edo_y: 男朋友把你拉进来的么？
<cherrot> jiero, momo
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<edo_y> jiero 男的话肺活量大概是平均多少？
<cherrot> jiero, 有妹子？ cc edo_y,
<jiero> edo_y: 我不知道啊。记得都是3800以上？
<edo_y> jiero QAQ...好高...
<jiero> edo_y: 不过那是初中。
<edo_y> jiero 我的2500数值也是初中…现在估计更低了……
<jiero> edo_y: 之后也没体检这一项。
 * gfrog_here 见过有把那种机械式的肺活量计吹爆的。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 那是多大肺活量
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 10k+
<jiero> edo_y: 嗯。保护好自己的呼吸。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 还是5k+，反正很大。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 厉害，我见过7900的。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 我初中班里的
<jiero> 哈哈
<edo_y> jiero 以前吹长笛的 肺活量大一些 现在不练了运动也少了……身体要废的节奏
 * gfrog_here 高中吹过一次，练习长跑1年之后，好象是4000。现在估计弱爆了。
<jiero> edo_y: 哦。我以为过了生长期就不会增加了。嗯。我是那时候疯一般踢球还好些，不过也是因为在沙尘踢球搞糟的
<cherrot> jiero,  印象中妹子3k+ 汉子4k+，难道我记错了？
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子你搞错了，
<jiero> cherrot: 或者你那里妹子厉害啊。
 * jiero 记得妹子一般2300+
<cherrot> jiero, 哦 那就是各少一千吧。。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 恩 记错了
<jiero> cherrot: 汉子可能有很多4000多的
<adam8157> > joke
<gfrog_here> jiero: 我骑车1年多之后明显感觉肺活量大了很多。
<jiero> adam8157: 入夜了，看看那螃蟹还活着么。。。
<^k^> adam8157:" 经典笑话：太太偷人     在酒吧问，一位男子悻悻地对酒友们说：“没想到，我太大会对我不忠实。”“怎么回事？”“昨晚她没有回家，问她去哪里了，她告诉我说她整晚和妹妹在一起。”“不是真的吗？”“她在说谎，因为昨天晚上是我和她妹妹在一起的。 "
<jiero> gfrog_here: 真的？我感觉我怎么锻炼都是受到极度的呼吸限制。
<edo_y> 唉总之妹子就是到一定年龄身体就开始滑坡
<cherrot> > joke
<jiero> 。
<jiero> edo_y: 。好像20多岁大脑就开始滑坡了。这我最害怕。。
<^k^> cherrot:" 经典笑话：情人节里的笑话 　　情人节当天下午至第二天清晨，所有电影院、影视厅，全部上演一部片子《秦香莲与陈世美》，地方剧院一律演出《铡美案》，所有歌城，每隔十分钟就放一遍秦香莲对包公哭诉的段子。叫那些想偷情的婚外情人们找不到一个娱乐的地方。 "
<edo_y> 我智商要变成负值了肿么办
<gfrog_here> jiero: 据说27是智力的顶峰。
<edo_y> 哇
<edo_y> 27么？
<jiero> gfrog_here: 智力是综合的。
<gfrog_here> jiero: 这么看的话读博都是拼耐力了，lol
<jiero> edo_y: 你27了。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 智力还包括经验（积累的技巧）之类的
<gfrog_here> jiero: 好吧，智商，IQ
<edo_y> …我还没20呢
<jiero> gfrog_here: 可能吧，不过大脑已经衰竭了。
<jiero> edo_y: maya么。。。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 原来Openstack也跟oVirt一样，弱智bug一大把。 lol
<jiero> 看来不是
<edo_y> jiero 不是的
<edo_y> jiero edo desu
<jiero> edo_y: 你的名字吗？
<edo_y> jiero 是的
<jiero> edo_y: 不懂啊，什么文字，什么意思。。。
<edo_y> jiero 就是edo啦~
<huntxu> jiero: 拉丁文，她喜歡你的意思
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 每日一个高深问题~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448807 我在程序中用system调用了一个脚本程序 而在正常情况下 是能正常工作的。 可是 当我把我的程序设置成开机启动，禁掉原本的开机界面时，我发现我的C程序并没有运行我的脚本 请问 如果解决这个问题呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sujx — 2013-09-12
<^k^> >> 17:25
<edo_y> huntxu 。。。要说也只能联想到日语的“江户”
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕，米帝levi's，满100打7折哦
<jiero> huntxu: 文艺小狐狸
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<huntxu> edo_y: 反正jiero不懂
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 买不起
<huntxu> 我胡說他也不會去求証
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 快找乃的好机油们凑单 http://us.levi.com/shop/index.jsp?clickid=header_sale&categoryId=3202806
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Sale - levi.com
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 买不起
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 10块20块的也有嘛。
<huntxu> 10塊的要湊多少才100 gfrog_here
<adam8157> huntxu: 十个
<huntxu> adam8157: 回答正確
 * adam8157 鄙视数学差得
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 10条呗，乃5条，壕基铛5条
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这应该是季末清仓了，再等就得感恩节了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 20来块的不错
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 是啊，levi‘s呢，高富帅专属啊。
<jiero> edo_y: 喜欢日本的孩子。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 上回在macy's的40块的levis没买，前两天没裤子穿，去商店随便买条都4-500
<edo_y> jiero 因为很有趣嘛
<jiero> gfrog_here: 我一直以为 levi‘s 是最低档的牌子啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 壕
<jiero> adam8157: 因为到处都是啊。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿，乃说价钱的时候可以带上单位嘛。。 如果是USD，那好贵，如果是JPY，赶快抢啊。
<gfrog_here> jiero: 国内很贵，国外不知道
<adam8157> 我凑合买条uniqlo好了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: #
<jiero> gfrog_here: 国外有卖的都差不多贵
<gfrog_here> jiero: 难道levi’s就是米国班尼路？
<jiero> gfrog_here: 日常衣服。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 牌子货一般就加价$10
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 上回在macy's的40USD的levis没买，前两天没裤子穿，去商店随便买条都4-500RMB
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，贵了50%，基本就是没打折呗。 lol
<jiero> edo_y: 学什么的学生？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 国内uniqlo也不便宜，质量说不定还赶不上动批。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 动批?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 动物园批发市场
<adam8157> ...
<edo_y> jiero 苦逼的计科
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 918臨近，uniqlo慎重
<gfrog_here> adam8157: ^
 * gfrog_here 今年918仍旧木有时间去918纪念馆
<huntxu> 穿著阿童木啊哆啦A夢啊都可能被揍一頓
<adam8157> 明天抽空去买一条
<huntxu> 那天統一要穿藍貓
<huntxu> 就沒事了
<jiero> edo_y: 哦，最近来这里的孩子好多都是这科目的啊。以前都是五花八门。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 打扮成懒羊羊
<jiero> gfrog_here: 赖羊羊
<edo_y> jiero 是的呢~
<jiero> edo_y: 大一？
 * gfrog_here mgpyh改版之后界面烂暴了。
<edo_y> jiero 嗯…你怎么知道…
<jiero> edo_y: 猜的，1/2的正确率
<jiero> edo_y: 不是大一就是大二
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 搬砖:Canonical公司推出“Ubuntu Voice”，旨在利用用户的反馈 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448808 这下好了,找到翻译ubuntu相关的英文新闻的网站了~~ 今天，Canonical公司发起一项新倡议，旨在帮助塑造用户想要的Ubuntu的未来。 “Ubuntu Voice”被描述为一个“用户体验网络”，目的在于把Ubuntu用户的意见和
<^k^> >> 热情集中到有能力并且愿意进行测试的测试者上。 原文: http://linux.cn/article-1940-1-qqmail.html 英文: http://www.omg …
<edo_y> jiero 因为大三大四没时间来这里么？
<jiero> edo_y: 不是。我认为大三大四的人交流方式会改变一些。
<edo_y> jiero …QAQ 我的交流方式有什么问题么？QAQ
<jiero> edo_y: 嗯。有点小女孩的感觉。
<edo_y> jiero QAQ……简而言之就是不成熟
<jiero> edo_y: 成熟是什么，我还没定义呐。
<edo_y> jiero 那我这样这样好么？
<jiero> edo_y: 你决定，你觉得我如何呐？我是别人眼里永远长不大的家伙。
<edo_y> jiero 我觉得这样就挺好
<cherrot> jiero, 我竟然已经毕业了 艹
<palomino|working> ..
<jiero> edo_y: 做完晚饭了。
<edo_y> jiero 会下厨好评
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。其实你还是那个淳朴的小伙子吧。
<cherrot> jiero, 我淳朴？
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • dell600最新版的xubuntu和lubuntu能跑得欢吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448810 前些天淘来了一台二手dell600 奔腾1500MHz的cpu 1.256G内存 120G硬盘（IDE接口） 32Mb集显 ubuntu预计就别想了 不过最新版的xubuntu 和 lubuntu 不知道能不能很顺畅的运行呢 求助中。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 conan0596 — 2013-09-12 18:27
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。
<jiero> cherrot: 在我面前。
<cherrot> jiero, O.o 不觉得啊
<cherrot> jiero, 咩。。
<jiero> edo_y: 话说，你可以如果会下厨好评，这里全都好评了
<jiero> cherrot: 想起西游记。。。想起还是没有好玩的3D西游记格斗
<cherrot> jiero, 没玩过 现在想装个win7都搞不定  看来得买块硬盘了
<edo_y> jiero 要看厨艺好不好
<jiero> cherrot: 只是说没有啊。
<jiero> edo_y: 哦。那么我的厨艺就相当于不存在。
<cherrot> jiero, 恩 貌似没有
<edo_y> jiero 哈哈
 * jiero 是可以不加佐料就进食的人。
<cherrot> jiero, 到还真是  西游记只听过一款网游
<jiero> cherrot:  据说以前有个很有名的厂商和intel携手推出3D西游记游戏，1996年好像。
<jiero> cherrot: 然后那厂商破产了
<cherrot> jiero, ...
<jiero> edo_y: 肉丸丝瓜蛋汤配面条
<jiero> cherrot: 你看过一个比较邪恶的视频么，我记得我当时坐在图书馆里，有人用蓝牙发给我的。
<cherrot> jiero, 情节是什么？
<jiero> cherrot: 一对日本夫妻有2个孩子，那个大点的男孩看着父母一只关注刚出生的宝贝心理不满，夜里就潜入到妈妈房间里。
<cherrot> jiero, 看过～
<jiero> cherrot: 当时我就怕妹妹看过。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 大学里还觉得略邪恶，现在觉得好淳朴。。我这是怎么了。。
<jiero> cherrot: 其实很简单的剧情啊。
<cherrot> jiero, ....你都多大的人了。。。
<jiero> 就是孩子争宠
<jiero> cherrot: 当时也觉得很简单。
<jiero> cherrot: 。在性方面，你比我成熟多了，我从来没谈恋爱~
<cherrot> jiero, 我是说你都多大了。。竟然担心你妹妹。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。我妹妹就是那种嫉妒心极强的。你难道忘了是2个妹妹么。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 还真忘了  lol 可能你早就被下过N次毒了。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。我被下毒干嘛。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 你不吃饭么
<cherrot> jiero, 一会儿去领个加班面包
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。要放牛肉干+奶酪+生菜的面包
<cherrot> jiero, 只有全是面的面包
<cherrot> jiero, 加班餐昨天吃出了蜗牛 再也不想去了
<jiero> cherrot: 没做熟的蜗牛？
<jiero> cherrot: 提个建议，让买很多酱蘸着吃啊。
<jiero> cherrot: 做一锅咖喱就吃一堆面包
<cherrot> jiero, 面包太腻了  要是能发煎饼果子多好 。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 说明加班餐从来都是不洗菜就下锅。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 中国人喜欢甜面包。特产
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 13.04的所有gtk-3.0的程序都没法输入中文，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448811 参数都按搜索到的方法设置过了仍然不行，gtk2的程序都正常，就是gtk-3.0的程序不行， 它的输入法只有简单而没有X，怎么办？gtk-3.0的程序要正常输入中文要那些设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 201
<^k^> >> 3-09-12 18:50
<jiero> cherrot: 你要是吃了那种真的没味道的，也会不习惯。
<cherrot> jiero, 面包在中国是当甜点  不是主食
<cherrot> jiero, 总之不喜欢软面包
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。你们应该自己点菜啊。~集体的
<jiero> 写下来，我就要咖喱饭了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 急救：我用curlftpfs挂载FTP到本地，结果打不开了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448812 RT 用curlftpfs挂在FTP目录到本地 结果挂载的文件夹图标变成了文档的形式 而且打开的话会显示没有权限，无法显示内容 卸载也卸载不了，说没权限卸载 用umount卸载会显示设备繁忙 怎么办？求助！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> >> 由 yachtxiao — 2013-09-12 19:35
<yachtxiao> 有人在？
<palomino|working> 大概吧
<yachtxiao> 求助
<palomino|working> 额。。试试吧，不一定助得上
<yachtxiao> 有用过curlftpfs
<yachtxiao> 的么？
<palomino|working> 未。。
<yachtxiao> 纠结
<yachtxiao> 右边的是在线的列表么？
<yachtxiao> 怎么这么多人
<yachtxiao> onlylove
<yachtxiao> 在？
<onlylove> 找我作甚
<yachtxiao> 请教个问题 用过curlftpfs没
<onlylove> 木有
<yachtxiao> ……
<yachtxiao> 纠结 要疯了
<onlylove> 把程序kill，然后sync下看看能不能卸载
<onlylove> 都是用的nfs，直接mount一下就好了
<yachtxiao> nfs好用吗
<onlylove> 你随便，我又不知道你的server是啥系统，再说了，好像ftp挂载也不是很困难吧
<yachtxiao> server是U的12.04
<onlylove> 那你的ftp是用来作啥的
<yachtxiao> 网站
<yachtxiao> 我在win上用带FTP的编辑器用习惯了
<onlylove> 你可以试试emacs么
<yachtxiao> emacs?
<onlylove> 而且vim可以调用shell，其实调用ftp上传也不麻烦
<onlylove> nnd金山的烂服务器
<onlylove> 哪天给他砸了去
<yachtxiao> emacs没找到FTP啊
<onlylove> emacs连煮咖啡的活都能干，小小的ftp算啥，插件
<yachtxiao> 呃……emacs煮咖啡是比喻还是真能煮咖啡啊？
<onlylove> 真的
<yachtxiao> 咋煮啊
<onlylove> 你以为神的编辑器是说着玩的？
<jusss> onlylove: .
<onlylove> jusss: 你去哪玩了
<jusss> onlylove: 我找到了一个实习单位
<jusss> onlylove: 培训了几天
<onlylove> yachtxiao: 不过你单位没啥硬性要求，自己习惯啥用啥，windows也没啥
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。人家是个财务软件公司。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 做啥的单位
<jusss> onlylove: 财务软件
<onlylove> jusss: 财务？用友？金蝶？
<jusss> onlylove: http://www.yonyou.com/
<jusss> onlylove: 用友
<jusss> onlylove: 你竟然知道！！！
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ err: no title
<yachtxiao> 呃
<yachtxiao> 财务软件就那么几家公司
<jusss> 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 北用友，南金蝶，有啥问题？
<jusss> onlylove: ...这个公司怎么样
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在实习。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 灰常不错，你争取把用友的软件给掰到linux平台上
<jusss> onlylove: ...人家有unix的产品好像
<jusss> onlylove: 不用我
<onlylove> jusss: 有么？那大概是红帽的
<yachtxiao> 财务软件主要要卖给银行的
<onlylove> yachtxiao: 企业
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道，我们这个是个分公司，不搞linux, 顶多搞搞2003 2000之类的吧
<onlylove> yachtxiao: 银行有专用的东西
<jusss> onlylove: 今天上午讲了一上午sql,,,我一点听不懂呀。。。我学c的
<onlylove> jusss: 我还真没记得用友有unix的东西，就和浪潮似的，浪潮也有unix的东西，可是我真不想吐槽浪潮
<onlylove> jusss: sql多简单
<jusss> onlylove: 如果我有你的经验和知识，应付这个公司估计绰绰有余
<onlylove> jusss: 反正是实习
<jusss> onlylove: 第一次见到关于sql方面的，都是关于报表数据之类的
<onlylove> jusss: 好好实习，争取转正
<onlylove> jusss: sql那东西入门很简单
<jusss> onlylove: 看着都头疼，我连结构体 那些都不喜欢。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 你找到单位了没
<onlylove> jusss: 没有
<onlylove> jusss: sql比结构体简单多了
<jusss> onlylove: 我还等着你找到后，把我拉进去呢。。。
<jusss> onlylove: sql有啥推荐书
<onlylove> jusss: 那啥奥莱利
<onlylove> jusss: 看下就成
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 或者mysql的手册
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥都看O Rxxxxx
<jusss> O'Reixxxx
<onlylove> jusss: 很多数据库软件都有简单的sql入门
<onlylove> jusss: 为啥都看？那出版社的书好啊
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，好吧，待会在网上搞本
<jusss> onlylove: 你赶快找到单位，我还等着毕业后，你把我拉进去呢
<onlylove> jusss: 我在帝都也就找个helpdesk的活，你跟我干，有病啊
<onlylove> 喵的，金山，网络延迟敢造假
<jusss> onlylove: ...当运维怎么样
<onlylove> jusss: 没人要我
<jusss> onlylove: 他们现在有三个部门招人 销售 服务 运维
<jusss> onlylove: 我是不是选运维
<onlylove> jusss: windows运维么？
<jusss> onlylove: 当然
<jusss> onlylove: 谁要Linux运维呀。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是知道windows的那个破烂域的概念以后你会疯的
<onlylove> jusss: 你喜欢windows运维你去吧
<jusss> onlylove: 他们是财务方面的，昨天讲了一天 ERP沙盘 经济方面的，一点不懂
<onlylove> jusss: 那东西有啥难的
<onlylove> jusss: 给实习生讲的东西不会太难的
<jusss> onlylove: 今天上午讲sql, 也听不懂。。。倒是讲计算机网络基础方面啥的，倒是没啥问题
<onlylove> jusss: 知道正则表达式不
<jusss> onlylove: 给我们讲sql那人，说游标不简单。。。他不看帮助也不能直接写。。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 知道正则表达式，但是我没用过脚本，而且都是直接用c自己实习判断。。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 等他们招聘的时候就会要你精通游标，不看帮助写了
<onlylove> jusss: sql和正则差不多的作用，都是抽取数据
<jusss> onlylove: ...是讲游标的那个员工需要看游标写。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你现在还不明白公司的招聘，明白了就知道了，都是在瞎扯
<onlylove> jusss: 特别是小公司，要求比大公司还厉害
<onlylove> jusss: 有那能力人都去大公司了，待遇还好，谁去你那
<onlylove> jusss: 很多HR不知道天高地厚的
<onlylove> yachtxiao: 看到一个用emacs上irc聊天的了吧
<krfantasy> 额。。。说我吗。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 很多HR觉得，那不就是在电脑前面复制黏贴几段代码的事情么，根本不知道运维的难处
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 然后觉得你要钱要多了，还各种压价
<onlylove> jusss: 我是sbHR见多了，所以也习惯了
<yachtxiao> 应该是我curlftpfs的语法格式写错了 现在搞定了
<jusss> onlylove: 你毕业好几年了吧。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉你经验真丰富。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 5å¹´
<onlylove> jusss: 经验一点也不丰富
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 我就不是做编程的
<onlylove> jusss: 我专业学电气的
<jusss> onlylove: 一说财务软件，你都能猜到是用友 金蝶。。。，这两个公司我都没听过
<onlylove> jusss: 还有个浪潮，你记好了
<jusss> onlylove: 我学无线网络优化的。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，那你给我说说FDD和TDD哪个好
<jusss> onlylove: 用友 金蝶 浪潮这几个那个好
<onlylove> jusss: 老实说，kingdee（金蝶）用户多
<jusss> onlylove: ...哦
<onlylove> jusss: 浪潮主要是erp，不过做的真的很一般
<jusss> onlylove: 方便留个邮箱吗。。。我找你时你都不在
<onlylove> jusss: 我讨厌有人找我……
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> jusss: 有人找我的时候通常没好事情
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<edo_y> 金蝶好
<onlylove> jusss: 我回答你的问题了，现在问题是，fdd和tdd哪个好
<jusss> onlylove: fdd
<onlylove> jusss: 为啥联通的WCDMA这么烂呢
<jusss> onlylove: 那也比移动的td好吧
<onlylove> jusss: 差不多
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 没办法……我都试过了
<jusss> onlylove: 移动的td就是幌子
<Mayaer> 哈喽哈喽～
<onlylove> jusss: 是不是幌子你得找西门子那群人问问
<Mayaer> freeflying_away  alvin_rxg CyrusYzGTt 在干啥～～
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。用找大唐吗
<onlylove> jusss: 不用
<onlylove> jusss: 没他们什么事
<jusss> onlylove: oracle和微软的sql有啥关系
<onlylove> jusss: TD和wcdma给我的感觉是，TD因为时分复用的关系延时大一点，其他没区别
<onlylove> jusss: 没啥关系,sql是个标准
<cherrot> onlylove, wcdma 和 cdma2000呢？
<onlylove> cherrot: 没用过电信的东西，不好说
<jusss> cherrot: 电信的网络封锁太恶心
<cherrot> jusss, 联通也好不到哪去
<jusss> cherrot: 电信竟然会封6667端口
<cherrot> jusss, 至今访问不了google的IMAP
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以用7000么
<jusss> cherrot: 移动啥端口也没封，还能上成人网站呢
<onlylove> cherrot: gmail能用就不错了
<cherrot> jusss, 移动用的铁通吧
<jusss> onlylove: 我用6665
<cherrot> onlylove, :( :( :(
<onlylove> jusss: 你瞎扯
<jusss> cherrot: 移动貌似可以访问google 的imap
<jusss> cherrot: 我的android手机，移动卡，可以用google的imap
<cherrot> onlylove, 看地域的， cc jusss
<onlylove> jusss: 移动最后也走得联通和电信的出口，海外网站该封还封
<cherrot> jusss, 从不用手机看邮件...
<jusss> onlylove: 我河北
<cherrot> onlylove, 国外网站的封锁好像是省级也可以办到，所以山东和北京就会有些差异，伟大的自我审查
<onlylove> cherrot: 这个正常，省里面就有dns
<jusss> onlylove: 话说你们北京那的网络会自动过滤某些字吗？比如 小草的草 过滤成 *
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，我就知道金山的游戏会过滤很多字
<cherrot> jusss, 这是网站做的。。。不是ISP做的。。。
<cherrot> onlylove, 盛大 金山 一样的
 * cherrot 剑网三里连 系统 都是敏感字
<jusss> cherrot: 如果网络过滤一下在某些地方，应该还是可以的
<onlylove> cherrot: 说起来dns污染没啥，http劫持才恶心
<onlylove> cherrot: 哪个区的
<jusss> onlylove: dns投毒才真正恶心
<cherrot> jusss, 那样太拖慢网速了吧  我只知道地方ISP会劫持404
<jusss> cherrot: 嗯
<cherrot> onlylove, 网通三区 纵横江湖
<onlylove> jusss: 你体验过http劫持没
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，我月卡区的
<jusss> onlylove: 没，但是我体验过dns投毒，不是dns污染
<cherrot> onlylove, 天天加班的人哭了。。。  你wine跑的？
<onlylove> cherrot: 听说纵月六只鹅也是点卡区的大服务器了
<jusss> onlylove: 刚快上 假的(jd)网站帮我选本sql书呗
<onlylove> cherrot: 我直接用window跑啊，那游戏wine跑不动
<cherrot> onlylove, 纵横江湖和服后卡多了。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 欢迎来大李服
<cherrot> onlylove, 我的服有妹纸，走不开了 lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 你给我找个妹纸，我去纵月
<onlylove> jusss: http://item.jd.com/10222857.html
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 《O'Reilly：SQL技术手册（第2版）》([美]克兰（Kline,K.E.），等)【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
<onlylove> jusss: 我看见o'reilly挪不动
<cherrot> onlylove, 这得看运气
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己去搜本电子版的看看就是
<cherrot> jusss, 你要作DBA啊
<onlylove> jusss: 买书多费钱
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<cherrot> jusss, 买了还不看  还不如电子书
<jusss> cherrot: 。。。。啥事dba
<onlylove> cherrot: 他只是去用友实习，然后想学sql而已
<onlylove> cherrot: 原来这货还啃过龙书，学编译器呢
<onlylove> jusss: database adminstrator
<cherrot> onlylove, 恩！ 貌似我就是那时候记住他ID的！
<jusss> onlylove: 没看过龙书 虎书 鲸书。。。。真的没看过，就看过一点pointers on c
<onlylove> jusss: DataBase Administrator
<jusss> onlylove: 基带管理员？
<onlylove> jusss: 你家基带
<onlylove> cherrot: 你玩那多久了，靠，09年老玩家表示受不了了
<jusss> onlylove: 我们专业的database就是基带的意思。。。android的database版本不是翻译成基带版本吗？虽然我根本不知道基带是啥意思
<onlylove> jusss: 通信基带
<onlylove> jusss: 还有个宽带
<onlylove> jusss: 两个是对应了
<onlylove> jusss: 数据库管理员
<onlylove> jusss: 实际上DBA是专门负责优化数据库结构的，准确点说是优化sql查询语句
<jusss> onlylove: 过几天靠计算机三级。。。这次估计过不去了。。。暑假打了2个多月游戏
<onlylove> cherrot: 这几天服务器的延迟疯了一样
<onlylove> jusss: 三级有毛线难的
<onlylove> jusss: NCRE的考试没含金量
<jusss> onlylove: 听说三级比二级简单多了，可是我都忘了c...你现在让我写个菲薄那切数列都写不出
<cherrot> onlylove, 最近有些场景 突然FPS就到10以下，本地内存也够，也没太多IO。。。搞不懂
<onlylove> jusss: 也就考个嵌套循环啥的
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:09 
<onlylove> cherrot: 延迟，还有IO
<cherrot> onlylove, 问一下别人 也有同样问题的，都猜是合服导致的
<onlylove> cherrot: 金山的io很诡异
<cherrot> onlylove, 你是前辈啊。。。我今年才刚玩不久
<onlylove> cherrot: 那个，他们说金山的服务器端是一秒16帧的刷新
<onlylove> cherrot: 刚玩……不是因为妹子吧
<cherrot> onlylove, 敢不敢用开发版～ 听说有多核支持 和 DX11
<cherrot> onlylove, 是呀 妹纸～
<onlylove> cherrot: 开发版……哎……只是开始流畅而已
<onlylove> cherrot: 你如果像我一样没工作一天在线超过8小时，你会发现，狗屁开发版
<onlylove> cherrot: 而且这游戏有严重的内存管理漏洞，
<onlylove> cherrot: 32位的7经常内存超过1.4G被系统咔嚓掉
<onlylove> cherrot: 至于什么地图透明，输入法挂掉，都是家常便饭
<onlylove> 喵的，又差点掉线，今天的更新肯定有问题
<onlylove> freeflying: 刚才貌似mayaer找过你
<onlylove> cherrot: 我跟踪金山的那破烂服务器跟踪很久了，真想哪天给他砸了的感觉
<cherrotluo> onlylove, 。。。。内存泄漏啊。。。
<onlylove> cherrotluo: 怎么又换nick了
<cherrotluo> onlylove, 掉线
<onlylove> cherrot: 说吧，啥门派的，哪个方向，打本还是打架
<cherrot> onlylove, 丐帮`
<cherrot> onlylove, 打本  不会pvp。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 这不科学，丐帮居然有情缘
<cherrot> onlylove, 轻功勾搭妹纸神马的最爽了
<onlylove> cherrot: 摔死妹子的时候更爽
<onlylove> cherrot: 你用轻功之前考虑下自家有没有驾照
<cherrot> onlylove, 我摔死都是因为卡服。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 尼玛华为加班不是先例啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 这就对啦，金山经常卡
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 霓虹国企业丝毫不输华为
<onlylove> freeflying: 霓虹国那是因为特殊文化，华为那纯粹是要命
<freeflying> onlylove, 没本质区别好伐
<onlylove> freeflying: 霓虹国那些你可以划水，假装很忙的样子，据说
<freeflying> onlylove, 华为一个操行
<onlylove> freeflying: 我还以为华为是实打实的加班
<Mayaer> freeflying: 大叔～～
<freeflying> onlylove, 球
<freeflying> Mayaer, 幸好这里我不是最老的
<Mayaer> freeflying: 谁是最老的～～
<onlylove> 据说是马叔
<Mayaer> onlylove: 哪一个～
<pity> 请教个问题，想判断一个浮点数，如果 x >= -0.5 并且 x <= 0.5 则为真，用 shell 怎么判断？
<onlylove> Mayaer: 一个p打头的，后缀总是working，那天问他什么时候rest，他说rest的时候不在线
<Mayaer> onlylove: 哦哦 知道～
<onlylove> Mayaer: 倒是你，动不动管人叫大叔
<Mayaer> onlylove: 哈哈 伦家嫩～
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 据说霓虹大叔来中国加班都受不了嘛
<onlylove> pity: 求模吧？绝对值大于0.5为f
<onlylove> Mayaer: 多嫩？
<test_bot> http://briskgreen.github.io/title.html
<^k^> test_bot ⇪ ti: test hello world
<jusss> onlylove: 没找到O'Reilly的sql电子版。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 扯吧
<pity> onlylove: 求模？
<gfrog_here> pity: 拿bc取绝对值
<onlylove> jusss: 随便找个差不多的
<jusss> onlylove: 求链接。。。
<onlylove> pity: 你数学怎么学的，求绝对值总会吧
<pity> gfrog_here: onlylove 啥叫绝对值？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道哪里有，你看看mysql的包里应该有个
<onlylove> pity: 找你数学老师要学费去
 * pity 数学从高中就不学了……
<onlylove> pity: 这个是初中知识
 * pity 高中之前的都退还了……
<onlylove> pity: 网上查下abs（）
<freeflying> gfrog_here, levi's的裤子搞了没
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 是壕基铛要搞，我对牛仔无爱
<pity> onlylove: abs 里有讲这个？
<onlylove> pity: shell应该有这函数
<onlylove> pity: abs函数
<onlylove> pity: 不过abs里面确实有这个
<jusss> pity: abs是个函数
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 没和你老板一起吃饭去啊
<pity> jusss: 呃
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 没去，感冒了嘛。
<pity> onlylove: abs 是 c 的？
<jusss> pity: ...
<jusss> pity: 应该都有吧，这个函数
<onlylove> pity: shell里面应该有，c的math.h里面有
<onlylove> pity: man下abs看看
<pity> jusss: onlylove 还真有 abs
<onlylove> pity: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=ZKrmS8Vfmz6kWGYpqVBuUarSVrWAcMnBrdTtIPvTtiXA7n91Wn3FPOpgxEXKHdvVdLINli21mlPsxO_bSdhQBK
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 绝对值函数_百度百科
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BGO0QEO
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Fitbit Flex Wireless Activity + Sleep Wristband, Slate: Health & Personal Care
<onlylove> cherrot: 你哪天能wine剑三了和我说下，那破玩意要VC运行库，烦死了
<gfrog_here> pity: 不知道绝对值是啥也没事。 i=1; echo "if ($i < -0.5 || $i > 0.5) { print(1) } else { print(0) }" | bc
<gfrog_here> pity: bash里正常工作。
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 你那个1代表f？
<gfrog_here> onlylove: 随便啊，没看bc的返回值咋设定，取输出再判断一次就行了。
<pity> gfrog_here: ($i < -0.5 || $i > 0.5) 这个是或关系？
<gfrog_here> pity: 。
<onlylove> pity: 是
<freeflying> 尼玛wine什么不慢啊
<onlylove> freeflying: wine里面自带个扫雷
<pity> gfrog_here: 啊！你是这样判断的
<freeflying> 扫雷都嫌慢
<onlylove> freeflying: 你用的是486？
<gfrog_here> pity: 懂了？
<onlylove> 这几天浑身发痒，要命了，这是水喝少了的节奏么
<onlylove> 还是洗澡洗多了
<pity> gfrog_here: 嗯，我死脑筋啊
<pity> gfrog_here: 怎么就没想过这样呢
<onlylove> pity: 来学perl吧，perl的宗旨就是完成一件事不止一个方法
<gfrog_here> pity:  换我大python更简单。  i=0.1; python -c "import sys; sys.exit(0) if abs($i) >= 0.5 else sys.exit(1)"
<gfrog_here> pity: 这次直接检查返回值
<jusss> onlylove: "在某些版本的 SQL 中，操作符 <> 可以写为 !="...sql干脆用!=多好
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 乃人为俺家perl没有abs？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道为啥
<gfrog_here> onlylove: 我又不是perl党
<pity> gfrog_here: gaoji
<pity> onlylove: perl 好像也是，我刚搜索是略过一眼
<gfrog_here> pity: 写某软件写多了，懒得改架构的时候就得花心思弄点奇葩的小脚本塞到没人注意的配置文件里发挥大作用。 lol
<pity> i=-0.21; [[ $i < -0.5 || $i > 0.5 ]] && echo 1 || echo 0 这个有问题吧？
<onlylove> 哦这么复杂的逻辑
<pity> onlylove: -0.2 跟 -0.5 哪个大就够我想半天的了
<onlylove> 肯定-0.2大啊
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。你看看ioccc那些人的作品，感觉真是。。。
<onlylove> pity: 我欠你两毛和我欠你五毛，哪个欠的多啊
<onlylove> jusss: ioccc怎么你了
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉写ioccc那些作品的都是大牛呀，对编译器还有语言理解的很深刻了，
<onlylove> jusss: 我想起来了，那个……
<jusss> onlylove: 把ioccc的大部分理解一遍，估计也能收获不小
<gfrog_here> pity: 你确定bash的判断能hold的住小数？
<onlylove> jusss: 那个最神奇的地方在于，能顺利编译通过并得到正确的结果
<gfrog_here> pity: 你确定bash的判断能hold的住小数和负数？
<jusss> onlylove: 人家理解深刻呀对编译器
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 浮点数没问题吧？
<jusss> onlylove: 第一届那个来自于贝尔实验室的那个printf
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总要收fitbit？
<pity> gfrog_here: bash 在判断负数方面不行啊？
<onlylove> pity: 这个涉及到有符号数和无符号数
<gfrog_here> pity: 你说 [[ 1 > 0 ]] 和 [[ -1 > 0 ]] 的返回值都是啥？
 * gfrog_here 不知道bash里负数咋写
<pity> gfrog_here: True 和 False
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 笔记本XP下安装ubuntu出现filename must be either an ..怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448813 电脑原来C,D,E三个NTFS分区，另外还有165G未划分，现在想在未划分的165G上安装UBUNTU，做成 XP,UBUNTU双系统，安装 电脑原来C,D,E三个NTFS分区，另外还有165G未划分，现在想在未划分的165G上安装UBUNTU，做成 XP,U
<^k^> >> BUNTU双系统，按照Windows XP硬盘安装Ubuntu 11.10双系统全程图解， http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-10/46327.htm ，把Grub …
<pity> onlylove: 肯定欠 5 毛多，但 -0.2 在 -0.5 的上面啊
<gfrog_here> pity: 实际俩都返回0了
<onlylove> pity: 你这就不懂了，欠得多的小啊
<onlylove> pity: 因为是负资产
<pity> gfrog_here: [[ -1 > 0 ]] 的确返回 1
<pity> onlylove: 呃，有点儿更乱了
<pity> onlylove: 我就看一条垂直的线，中间是 0，-0.2 是在 -0.5 的上面
<onlylove> pity: 哎……算了，我当时这问题也研究过，不过后来明白了，你以后慢慢就明白了
<gfrog_here> pity: 哈？ bash --version 看看
<pity> gfrog_here: GNU bash, version 3.2.25(1)-release (x86_64-redhat-linux-gnu)
<pity> onlylove: ....
<gfrog_here> pity: GNU bash, version 4.2.45(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) 在这里丫都返回0
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，这是神马情况。
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 你的bash坏掉了
<gfrog_here> pity: onlylove 可能是dash的原因？
<pity> gfrog_here: 啥系统？
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 天知道
<gfrog_here> pity: 在ubuntu的bash里就返回0, fedora的bash里返回1
<gfrog_here> pity: 好吧，祝你好运。
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 还有这一说？
<pity> gfrog_here: 还有这一说？
<pity> gfrog_here: 还好服务器都是 centos 的
<onlylove> pity: 你大半夜的搞啥呢
<pity> onlylove: 瞎搞，其实我就想判断下 ntp 是否同步
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  23:32 
<hoxily|droid> 晚安，各位。
<gebjgd> ofan 那妹子没来？
<knownbad> ?
<gebjgd> knownbad 饭仔的女友
<knownbad> 个人感觉她怪怪的。
<gebjgd> knownbad 怎么怪了
<knownbad> Personal issues?
<gebjgd> knownbad 你嫉妒
<knownbad> 肚子是大了。
<^k^> 05:00
<popthezid> 整点报时？
<hoxily|droid> 大家早
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-13
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam安装完运行出现问题求解？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448816 You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run: libGL.so.1 已经有32位库是最新的，求解! 统计信息: 发表于 由 hasee163 — 2013-09-13 0:00
<jiero> 竟然把两只螃蟹捉回来了。
<jiero> 都还活着，放了桶里。果然淡水螃蟹不容易死掉。。。
<jiero> freeflying:  回来了。买就买咸淡两用蟹子啊。。不容易死
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Exclusive Music For Dj's http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448823 Exclusive Music For Dj's - Progressive House Community! If you are a real lover of Progressive music and want become a member of our family! We offer a Membership Service where you can find newest music from music stores, exclusive tracks, albums and releases. Quality music is the only thing that matter to us. (absolutely exclus
<^k^> >> ive materials for Dj's) Got more Music here! 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile …
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Improve your life! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448824 Get pills for free! Improve your life! 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gorannok — 2013-09-13 8:47
<pity> 昨晚判断系统时间是否同步的命令是这样写的 abs () { echo ${1#-};}; x=$(ntpdate -q 192.36.143.150 | awk '/ntpdate/ {print $10}'); y=`abs $x`; [[ $y < 1 ]]; echo $? 感觉很别扭，谁有兴趣给精简下？
<MeaCulpa> abs 是取绝对值？
<MeaCulpa> o
<pity> MeaCulpa: 是
<pity> MeaCulpa: 昨晚刚复习了啥叫绝对值……
<MeaCulpa> pity: 你的目的是什么？看看误差是不是在1以内？
<lixuan> how to find out a deb file?
<lixuan> 怎么查找一个deb文件？
<lixuan> 查看 文件路径
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我的系统是ubuntu 13.0.4,grub 2开机菜单中有个坏的启动项，怎么删除她 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448822 。 我的grub2启动项为： ubuntu advanced options for ubuntu windows 8(loader）（on/dev/sta5） 这个启动项是坏的 system setup windows x86_64 Uefi-gpt 怎么删除windows 8(loader）这个启动项呢 我的/boot/grub/grub。cfg为： # # DO
<^k^> >> NOT EDIT THIS FILE # # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub …
<pity> MeaCulpa: 嗯，看看系统时间和 NTP 服务器的差值是不是超过了 1 秒。
<MeaCulpa> pity: awk '/ntpdate/ {print $10*$10}'
<MeaCulpa> pity: 不要死扣绝对值，想想看1这个奇妙的数字
<MeaCulpa> 如果小于，你要输出0?
<pity> MeaCulpa: 你是算的时间差值的平方？
<MeaCulpa> pity: 我是用平方和1比较
<MeaCulpa> 既然你不关心具体误差，只关心绝对值和1
<MeaCulpa> 那么平方一下咯
<MeaCulpa> 只是举个例子，都在awk列做了
<pity> MeaCulpa: 1 以下的正数平方会小于一，1 以下的负数平方可能大于 1，1 以上的平方会大于 1。
<MeaCulpa> pity: -1 以下的负数平方是少？
<pity> MeaCulpa: 如果差值是 0.x 或 -0.x 是没问题的
<pity> -1 以下的负数平方是大于 1 的
<MeaCulpa> pity: 你自己看你的例子
<MeaCulpa> pity: 对呀
<MeaCulpa> pity: -2的绝对值是多少？？
<MeaCulpa> pity: 我擦高中数学啊
<pity> MeaCulpa: 2
<pity> MeaCulpa: 全忘了
<MeaCulpa> pity: 2比1大还是小？
<jiero> 2和1吗。。。
<pity> MeaCulpa: 大
<pity> MeaCulpa: 小学数学还行 :P
<jiero> 0和1哪个大？
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> pity: pity  y=`abs $x`; [[ $y < 1 ]]; echo $?
<MeaCulpa> 你自己看你的输出
<MeaCulpa> x如果是-2, echo的结果是多少？
<pity> MeaCulpa: 昨晚我测试过那个命令，没发现问题
<MeaCulpa> 我擦...
<pity> MeaCulpa: 如果 x 是 -2，最后 echo $? 是 1.
<MeaCulpa> 那不是和我给你的结果一样么？我无语了 :) 我高数重修，离散数学不及格，高中数学10连红，
<pity> MeaCulpa: 条件不满足，给出 1
<MeaCulpa> print 'ntpdate x x x x x x x x 2' | awk '/ntpdate/ {if ($10*$10 < 1) {exit 0} else {exit 1}}'
<MeaCulpa> 总之，shell自己的数字运算你干嘛不用，而使用截取..., 另外，ntpdate输出是什么我不知道，既然你都已经用$10这样的hardcode了，那我完全可以awk -vFS=' |-' '/ntpdate/ {print $11}'
<MeaCulpa> 这样连减号都没了
<pity> MeaCulpa: 呃
<MeaCulpa> 然后awk自己当然有和shell一样精度一样用法的的数字运算
<pity> MeaCulpa: 你的思路是平方小于 1 为真？
<MeaCulpa> pity: 我只是为了少些代码
<MeaCulpa> pity: 直接去和1或者-1判断也可以啊
<pity> MeaCulpa: 好
<MeaCulpa> awk -vFS=' |-' '/ntpdate/ {print $11}' 这样连减号都没了，直接就是绝对值，前提是前面不能有减号
<MeaCulpa> 脏办法多得是
<pity> MeaCulpa: 嗯，就是我找的那个办法太脏了
<pity> MeaCulpa: ntpdate -q 192.36.143.150 | awk -vFS=' |-' '/ntpdate/ {if ($10 < 1) {exit 0} else {exit 1} }' 这样也挺好
 * jiero 抱抱 ima
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
<jiero> 抓到螃蟹了。又有螃蟹吃了。
<MeaCulpa> pity: 是啊, 但是如果值大小不是你关心的，区平方最方便
<iMadper> jiero: 这回我悲剧了
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么了？
<iMadper> jiero: 私聊跟你说
<pity> MeaCulpa: ntpdate -q 192.36.143.150 | awk '/ntpdate/ {if ($10*$10 <1) {print 0} else {print 1}}' 这样应该也行
<pity> iMadper: my hug
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> pity: 每天抱抱
<imtxc> 有啥好玩的不
<iMadper> imtxc: 抱抱
<imtxc> iMadper: 侬怎么了
<iMadper> imtxc: 一会儿再说吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 用《龙门镖局》里面的一件兵器来说，就是 龙吟剑
<imtxc> iMadper: 好
<pity> MeaCulpa: 谢谢酷胖
<MeaCulpa> pity: 你用的什么shell，abs都没...
<pity> MeaCulpa: bash
<pity> MeaCulpa: 是一些 centos 的 server 上要跑一些判断的脚本
<pity> MeaCulpa: 少部分是 Red Hat Enterprise Linux AS release 4，其它大都是 CentOS release 5.5 (Final)
<MeaCulpa> bash 一定有abs, 你只是没有把模块载入进来
<MeaCulpa> pity: 当然，大部分时候既然用了awk， 这样的数字运算够了，需要定点运算的时候再拿出dc/bc
<pity> MeaCulpa: awk 能算浮点数这挺方便的
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<pity> MeaCulpa: bc/dc 没怎么用过
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
 * iMadper 抱抱 happyaron 
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 还没说外号
<jiero> imtxc:
<jiero> imtxc: 小黑
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<imtxc> jiero: 不行
<MeaCulpa> pity: awk和shell运算一模一样，一个标准，bash 肯定有abs, 只是要加载而已，比如zsh就是要加载，ksh直接用
<pity> MeaCulpa: man 有 abs，但好像是 C 的
<imtxc> jiero: 今天我才知道，原来火车的量词，真的是“趟”
<jiero> imtxc: 6星大枣，竟然20g一个。
<jiero> imtxc: 你说的是火车的行动？
<imtxc> jiero: 就是比如AA 到 BB 总共有几条线路
<jiero> imtxc: 运行是趟，单火车就是列吧。
<MeaCulpa> pity: 绝对值就是平方的平方根~~ 所以也不一定需要实现，哈哈
<imtxc> jiero: 有几条线路就是几趟，我一直以为趟是个方言呢
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道。
<jiero> imtxc: 我以为趟很泛，包括发车次数
<jiero> imtxc: 不止是线路。
<imtxc> 好吧
<jiero> imtxc: 线路是条吧。
<pity> MeaCulpa: 绝对值就是一个数的平方再开一次根号是吧？
<jiero> imtxc: 趟就是次数
<imtxc> jiero: 我在12306 看到的
<jiero> imtxc: 孩子，汉语没有好用的资料库
<pity> MeaCulpa: ntpdate -q 192.36.143.150 | awk '/ntpdate/ {print $10*$10}' 好像这样就可以了，判断条件是返回值 lessthan: 1
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> imtxc: 孩子，这里现在没有勾引小姑娘的了
<imtxc> jiero: 为什么
<jiero> imtxc: 昨天下午有个女孩子都不稀奇了~
<huntxu> imtxc: 趟不是單線路的次數麽
<imtxc> 北京→兰州(共 6 趟列车)
<jiero> huntxu: 不一定是单线路，不过一般是确定目的地和始发地的。
<imtxc> 12306 这么说
<jiero> imtxc: 就是说北京到兰州一天6次
<MeaCulpa> pity: 返回值？
<jiero> 6次发车
<imtxc> jiero: 恩
<MeaCulpa> pity: awk的返回值用exit ()
<huntxu> pity: 絕對值是指某個數a在數軸上和原點的距離吧
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 欧几里德距离
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 啥shell都有
<MeaCulpa> bash估计也是默认没包，应为很好实现
<jiero> 欧里几得要是见到现在还没广泛应用激光武器，肯定气吐血。
<MeaCulpa> 手动load一下就好
<MeaCulpa> jiero: lol
<pity> huntxu: MeaCulpa 数学全忘了
<MeaCulpa> pity: 有时候你发觉自己在干傻事，就要跳出来想想了
<pity> MeaCulpa: 我常干傻事儿 :P
<jiero> 。
<pity> MeaCulpa: awk 的返回值是 exit()，打印值是 print() 是吧？
<huntxu> jiero: 欧几里德和激光什麽關係
<jiero> huntxu: 说明人类几何学用的慢。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> huntxu: 其实也没啥关系
<liemehoc> apt怎么删除与apache有关及依赖的所有包
<jiero> toyrus竟然登录中国了，卖的死贵死贵的大牌玩具商。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 只知道奧迪和雙星 lol
<jiero> huntxu: 那两个是鞋子吗？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<huntxu> jiero: 你沒玩過四驅車
<MeaCulpa> screen 又死了
<jiero> huntxu: 我只有一个五星战士。。
<jiero> huntxu: lol
<liemehoc> apt怎么删除与apache有关及依赖的所有包
<liemehoc> 发现apt没有pacman好用啊
<jiero> huntxu: 四驱车那么贵，我这一点钱都没有的怎么搞部件。
<jiero> huntxu: 连电池都没有
<huntxu> jiero: 二代你就接著裝。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 靠。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 我告诉你，我小时候就在地毯上玩麻将么。。。
<huntxu> ...不高，帥，富
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。小狐狸。。。
<pity> jiero: toyrus 就是玩具反斗城吧？
<jiero> huntxu: 我可能是乙肝阳性哦
<jiero> pity: 我一直不知道反斗城是什么。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 乙肝陽性又沒什麽
<pity> jiero: http://www.toysrus.com.hk/images/Homepage/Logo.gif
<^k^> pity ... ⇪ image/gif
<jiero> pity: 查到了。。确实是，难道是R反过来写。。
<pity> jiero: http://www.toysrus.com.cn/
<jiero> huntxu: 在家里就被隔离的
<^k^> pity ... ⇪ 玩具反斗城官方旗舰店
<jiero> pity: tmall没用中文标识。
<huntxu> jiero: 誇張，我第一個女朋友就是乙肝陽性的，她媽媽遺傳的
<pity> jiero: 好像去年太阳宫凯德开业时就有一家，我还去过
<huntxu> jiero: 不過家裏有錢能把病情控制住
<pity> jiero: 就是乙肝吧？我一前同事也有
<jiero> huntxu: 我家里我奶奶极度夸张，夜里所有门窗禁闭，各个东西放置准确。。。
<MeaCulpa> Toys R'us
<jiero> pity: 呃。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  Toy Are US？
<eexpress> nnnd 自己的录音记事，居然听不懂意思。
<jiero> eexpress: 你的声音太难听了
<cherrot> jiero, gnome-shell的某些扩展会导致内存泄漏
<jiero> eexpress: 不过比我的公鸭嗓好。
<jiero> cherrot: 会的会的。。。
<eexpress> 声音小了点。太简短了。
<eexpress> 明明有一个事情的。晚上睡觉记录的。
<eexpress> 猜不出了
<cherrot> jiero, 如果没有任何以来外部程序的扩展，是不是就不会有问题了
<jiero> cherrot: 我用opensuse没发现什么问题
<jiero> cherrot: 不过话说，好久没专门用gnome3了。因为懒惰。。。懒惰
<cherrot> jiero, 公司服务器是suse的，于是产生阴影了。。
<jiero> cherrot:  opensuse是桌面啊。
<cherrot> jiero, 是啊
<cherrot> jiero, 我们之前用suse的服务器版
<eexpress> 草。心理平静后，听懂了。
<jiero> cherrot: 对了，我今天看到有一个特殊的F2FS，专门为flash类磁盘的。
<cherrot> jiero, 我默默的用exFAT了。。
<jiero> cherrot: 那是什么
<cherrot> jiero, 后来想不对。。grub识别不了 就又换回FAT32了
<cherrot> jiero, extended FAT 的意思吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求助 软件中心无法下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448826 root@yang-Aspire:~# apt-get install software-center 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。我准备升级系统了。现在12.04 太老了
<cherrot> jiero, suse也是4月10月发布系统？
<jiero> cherrot: 我不知道啊。我是连看都没看
<jiero> cherrot:  http://en.opensuse.org/openSUSE:Roadmap 新的13.1版本大概9月19日特性冻结
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: openSUSE:Roadmap - openSUSE
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：双系统，重装ubuntu后丢失windows http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448829 我的机器本来有win7和ubuntu12.04两个互相独立的系统，昨天重装了ubuntu后，开机直接就进入ubuntu了，而不是出现系统选择项让我选择进入哪个系统。 我确定我重装ubuntu时，选择的是【删除已有的ubuntu12.04重新安装】，而不是【删
<jlzhang> hi
<iMadper> ...
<jlzhang> 那机器人怎么不报时间了？？？
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  10:42 
<jlzhang> -_-||
<palomino|working> lol
<jlzhang> 要换手机要换手机，现在的手机不支持谷歌市场，要用的软件只有谷歌市场有，好悲剧
<jlzhang> 求推荐
<void1> 只要肯刷机，几乎什么手机都可以啊
<palomino|working> root一下，然后装gapps jlzhang
<jlzhang> 不想折腾啊
<palomino|working> 这。。
<jlzhang> 求能直接下载到apk的方法
<palomino|working> apk有
<void1> 刷官方系统，很简单的
<palomino|working> 但是你不root装不了
<iMadper> jl
<iMadper> jlzhang: gms 安装器
<void1> 比如huawei手机，就可以直接刷国外版rom
<jlzhang> 哦
<void1> 三星什么当然也可以
<void1> 或者直接nexus 4
<jlzhang> void1: 我的就是华为的手机……
<jlzhang> iMadper: 我搜搜看哈
<void1> jlzhang, 那你可以直接去找有没有国外版rom
<jlzhang> void1: 为一个apk就刷rom，没刷过rom的人真心不想折腾哈
<void1> huawei准旗舰以上应该都有的
<void1> 那是刷官方系统，不折腾的
<void1> 就类似升级
<jlzhang> void1: 我去看看怎么刷
<jiero> play store
<jiero> 不过 play store 也是一个程序吧，直接装 apk不就有了？
<jiero> jlzhang: 呃。google 的那个不是一个程序而已吗？手机的电话功能都可以删除。
<cherrot> jiero, soga
<jlzhang> jiero: 直接装play store的apk?
<jlzhang> jiero:我看别人试过装不上啊
<cherrot> jlzhang, 刷ROM
<cherrot> jlzhang, 厂商定制ROM会删除google服务，导致不能用google play
<cherrot> jlzhang, 有些，不是全部
<jlzhang> cherrot: rom好多，各种美化版、优化版，就没看到带play store的版本。
<cherrot> jlzhang, 所以比较蛋疼
<ahnhhh_> 我去。。。
<ahnhhh_> 这么多人在里面啊。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有人科普一下Canonical对Ubuntu做了什么呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448832 问题是这样的，很多linux发行版都说自己是基于Ubuntu的。那么基于ubuntu的这些发行版到底是继承了ubuntu的什么呢？他们肯定是不用unity的了，那除了unity以外，Canonical还对ubuntu做了什么？求大侠科普一下～ 统计信息: 发
<^k^> >> 表于 由 hawkIdeality — 2013-09-13 10:59
<jlzhang> cherrot: 所以我头一大，就想换个手机算了。
<jlzhang> 不过回头一想，我当初就想升级一个apk啊！
<jlzhang> 然后第三方市场里面没有这个apk
<jlzhang> 上开发者的网站，只有低版本的，最新版本的只有play store里面有
<cherrot> jlzhang, 真有钱 把之前的手机送我吧～～
<jlzhang> 然后就上google找，找了一上午都找不到……
<jlzhang> cherrot: 我这个也是低端手机哈
<jiero> 可以38小时。
<jlzhang> 我还是先去看看如何刷机，这边放个软件的名字，谁搜到了就帮到我了：mobileorg android 0.9.13
<jiero> cherrot: 换手机吧。
<zhangshaojun> 我去。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 没钱
<zhangshaojun> 里面有黑客没。。
<cherrot> jiero, 买了块硬盘
<zhangshaojun> 怎么用这个聊天有点黑客的感觉呢。。。
<jiero> zhangshaojun: 简单直接的普通人
<jiero> zhangshaojun: 黑客就是普通写代码的人
<zhangshaojun> 哦。。
<jiero> zhangshaojun: 不正常写代码的人就不是黑客了
<cherrot> zhangshaojun, hacker !== cracker
<zhangshaojun> 哦。。。
<zhangshaojun> 白帽子是什么。。。？
<jiero> cherrot: 你有paypal么。
<cherrot> jiero, 木有  连双币卡都木有
<cherrot> zhangshaojun, google it
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。好吧。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: paypal？
<zhangshaojun> cherrot: 哦。。
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: freeflying 快看高富帅装备 http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/141997
<^k^> gfrog_not_here ... ⇪ ARCTERYX 始祖鸟 顶级户外GTX冲锋衣_Amazon优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: freeflying 其实这个价钱很值得收
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  Steam Announces: Family Sharing
<huntxu> 壕們總是先考慮值不值得
<huntxu> 土鱉們總是先考慮買不買得起
<gfrog_here> huntxu: ...
<freeflying> gfrog_here, r ur insane
<gfrog_here> freeflying: momo
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 要是344.95rmb, 我或许可以把心一横, 分期付款入手一个
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 嗯。
<jiero> huntxu: 你是壕
<jiero> iMadper: 有paypal么
<iMadper> jiero: 有, 从没用过
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 给个地址
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 好吧，原来有其他网店比这价还便宜
<iMadper> jiero: 啥地址? 乃要给我钱?
 * gfrog_here 壕基铛那天给的 http://www.pricegrabber.com 网站真不错，比价利器。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 你这语气, 好像是在说, 这个价格已经很便宜了? 你随便买10件送给我和 huntxu 还有 freeflying 都没问题了?
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 我都说了是高富帅衣服了，俺是买不起。
<jiero> iMadper: 把剩下的鸡毛给你。。。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 不一样, 咱都是比价之后买便宜的那家, adam是买最贵的那家
 * gfrog_here 因为屌丝，所以根本不看鸟衣。
<iMadper> jiero: 不用了吧... 中国取款需要30刀手续费... 几毛, 很难取出来花呀
<jiero> iMadper: 是么。那我就直接给adam8157不取出来，直接外花。。
<zhangshaojun> 怎么杳看这个服务器上都有什么其它房间
<jiero> zhangshaojun: 还是用你的菜单吧。否则太多了
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧...
<zhangshaojun> 还是用你的菜单吧？？？
<zhangshaojun> 什么意思
<zhangshaojun> jiero:　怎么用？
<jiero> zhangshaojun: irc客户端功能。
<zhangshaojun> 我用的IRSSI
<iMadper> zhangshaojun: /list
<zhangshaojun> 怎么退出这个房间呢？
<huntxu> iMadper: /list 太殘忍了
<iMadper> zhangshaojun: /leave
<iMadper> huntxu: erc下一点儿也不残忍
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.04 可以创建系统还原点吗？我想折腾下conky，想在出错后，恢复到未安装conky之前的系统去。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448834 ubuntu 13.04 可以创建系统还原点吗？我想折腾下conky，想在出错后，恢复到未安装之前的系统去。 我从ubuntu 10.04用到ubuntu 13.04 对“Ubuntu 13.04 Linux 3D桌面完全教程，显
<^k^> >> 卡驱动安装方法，compiz特效介绍，常见问题解答”看了不止200次了，自认为在菜鸟阶段算精通了 现在又想 …
<huntxu> iMadper: g-un 3
 * iMadper 抱抱 huntxu 
<jiero> huntxu: 或者你要$1.5的话就告诉我你的 邮箱。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> paypal帐号，说错了。因为我不确定
<jiero> 哦。算了。
<ahnhhh_> ?
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 我的x230也换了uxa了，感脚显示效果差了很多啊。
<ahnhhh_> 有国内的IRC服务器吗？？？
<jiero> ahnhhh_: 没人捐助就没有
<jiero> ahnhhh_: 可能有
<huntxu> gfrog_here: sna不能用？
<ahnhhh_> 捐多少？
<ahnhhh_> 哪个服务器中国人多？
<eexpress> qq服务器
<ahnhhh_> 我去。。。。
<ahnhhh_> 我是问IRC服务器
<jiero> ahnhhh_: 如果没有，自己简历
<jiero> ahnhhh_: 捐多少？能维持运行被。
<eexpress> jiero: 你又教坏新人
<ahnhhh_> 得怎么样一个配置？
<jiero> zero-k的服务器，licho每年自己掏€600贴上
<jiero> ahnhhh_: 很低很低，不过没啥中文资料。关键是，需要吗？
<jiero> eexpress: 神。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 昨天我看intel的驱动更新了, 正考虑要不要换回去呢
<iMadper> huntxu: sna各种bug
<huntxu> iMadper: 哪有，我都沒出國問題
<huntxu> iMadper: 2.21.15-1
<huntxu> iMadper: 我用了很久sna啊
<frytalent>  http://imagebin.org/270638
<iMadper> huntxu: 我以前也是sna的.
<ahnhhh_> 哦。。。
<iMadper> frytalent: 不管了... 反正懒得想
<ahnhhh_> 那就是说，基本上都在这个服务器上了。
<jiero> ima http://yakiniku-banzai.com/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 焼肉万歳 -Yakiniku Oh! Yeah!-
<jiero> 烧肉万岁！鸭丫丫
<huntxu> 淡淡的名字起得好，字母排序都在前列
<eexpress> http://www.kongregate.com/games/Ironhidegames/kingdom-rush
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ Play Kingdom Rush, a free online game on Kongregate
<eexpress> huntxu: 他没带前尾巴。否则更加排前。
<jiero> huntxu: 你可以改名4untxu
<jiero> huntxu: 在中文手写里4和h其实很像的
<lucky1> lalala
<jiero> 好像没寄出去
<jiero> huntxu: 好像陆生的和淡水生的螃蟹在路上活的时间长？
<huntxu> jiero: 買個kindle的卡多少錢合適呢
<jiero> huntxu: 3天以上了还没死啊。
<jiero> huntxu: kindle的卡是什么。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 買書用
<jiero> huntxu: 那是什么啊。。。不懂啊。
<jiero> huntxu: 也就中国网站设计的那么失败，随意按下enter就提交页面了»»……
<huntxu> jiero: 用來買書給kindle啊
<jiero> huntxu: 也就中国paypal还问祖母的婚前姓。。。。。。
<jiero> lol 婚前婚后他妈一样的，她也一样的！
<huntxu> jiero: 這個屬于，本地化做得不好
<jiero> huntxu: 卡就是送礼的钱吗
<huntxu> jiero: 差不多，和超市的購物卡一樣
<jiero> huntxu: 95元的
<jiero> huntxu: etao专享
<jiero> huntxu: 算了开玩笑的，那个就是充值卡吧。
<huntxu> jiero: 對
<huntxu> jiero: 就不用每次幾塊錢都用銀行卡付款
<jiero> huntxu: 买书切忌一次买齐全，2张100的
<huntxu> jiero: kindle書都不貴，我打算先來張30的，以後看需要再說
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。放银行里每天赚1毛啊。
<jiero> huntxu: 有么。
<imtxc> huntxu: z.cn 的 kindle 卡么
<huntxu> jiero: 肯定沒有
<huntxu> imtxc: 唔
<imtxc> huntxu: 求分享买的书哦
<imtxc> z.cn 好多想看的书没有
<jiero> imtxc: 只能出借一次而且，你的那个支持么。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: 而且我不想要實物卡
<jiero> huntxu: 我以为你要送礼
<imtxc> jiero: 买来可以破解嘛～～
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc: 破解。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 没办法啊，主要是 z.cn 的kindle 书，价格跳得实在太快。。
<jiero> imtxc: 比纸张的便宜啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 恩，那到是
<lucky1> jiero: 看啥书呢
<imtxc> jiero: 可惜书太少
<jiero> lucky1: 现在？还是精益创业2nd
<jiero> 管理新现实。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 不知有电子礼品卡么
<imtxc> s/知/是
<jiero> huntxu: 你可以直接充值到你的账户吧。
<huntxu> jiero: 是的
<huntxu> jiero: 貌似也要買卡才能充值 lol
<huntxu> jiero: 好奇怪的設計
<jiero> huntxu: 因为你们不正常 ]。}
<imtxc> 不是有个一键下单什么的
<jiero> huntxu: 不懂把钱留在最后花
<jiero> imtxc huntxu 我花了$0.4买了 HIB9，可以有音乐听了。
<jiero> Trine2的诡异音乐
<imtxc> jiero: 有时候真的觉得还不如弄多看方便
<imtxc> jiero: HIB9 是啥
<jiero> imtxc: Humble Indie Bundle
<jiero> imtxc: 不玩游戏，只玩女人的你啊。
<imtxc> jiero: .... 别提这个
<jiero> imtxc: 虽然我也不玩游戏。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 唉，什么时候中文的书能普及电子版
<onlylove> imtxc: 不玩游戏只玩女人……你强人啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 听 jiero 造谣呢
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求救，安装一个软件，只提供了需求的RPM包，可是我用的UBUNTU，怎么来确保软件支持？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448835 求救，安装一个软件，只提供了需求的RPM包，可是我用的UBUNTU，怎么来确保软件支持？ 在线等，求助啊，我这是在ubuntu13.04上安装quartus,原文是官网下的《Alte
<^k^> >> ra Software Installation and Licensing》。 原文：The following RPM packages are required to install and run the Altera Complete Design …
<onlylove> imtxc: jiero 从来不造谣
<lucky1> 想买那个新出的ip有没有一起的？
<onlylove> 没去
<onlylove> 没钱
<jiero> 新出的ip？ipv6的信版本？
<onlylove> jiero: 5C
<jiero> 40.40.40.40.40.40？
<jiero> onlylove: ？
<onlylove> jiero: iphone 5c和5s
<onlylove> jiero: 新发布没超过一周吧
<imtxc> jiero: 爱看豆又活了
<jiero> 难道说的是iphone？
<freeflying> 爱看豆是啥
<imtxc> freeflying: http://ikandou.com
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 爱看豆 | 每个人都可以出版电子书
<imtxc> freeflying: 以前下 mobi 书的好地方
<jiero> 好吧。。。中国发明的神奇缩写。。。
<jiero> 什么都缩成2个英文字母。。。
<jiero> 谁能看懂！
<imtxc> jiero: 类似 爱疯？
<jiero> imtxc: 类似 cs
<lucky1> 到底有没有一起的
<jiero> imtxc: 比如 ubuntu就是 ub
<jiero> imtxc: 比如 firefox就是ff
<imtxc> jiero: 那怎么了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。也是，每个人都把对方想像成全能的！
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> jiero: 貌似lol没有缩写成2个
<jiero> imtxc: 看爱豆。
<jiero> onlylove: 因为够简写了。
<jiero> 3个也可以接受的
<jiero> 比如mac，win，wps
<onlylove> jiero: wps那就不是简写吧
<onlylove> jiero: 人本来就那名字
<jiero> onlylove: 当成是缩写了。
<jiero> onlylove: 置换理论，就是这个名字。
<jiero> onlylove: firefox就是叫做ff，
<onlylove> jiero: 当然你一定要和我说wps代表word process system当我没说
<onlylove> jiero: FF多省事，比firefox省了5个字母
<jiero> onlylove: 突然一个 ff，很多人回想到final fantasy
<jiero> onlylove: 最终幻想
<onlylove> jiero: 浏览器里面只有一个ff
<onlylove> jiero: 而且如果真的是最终幻想的话一般会带上版本号
<onlylove> jiero: 比方ffxii
<root____7> 我去。。
<root____7> 还是这里人最多。。
<onlylove> 哪边的，老实交代
<jiero> onlylove: 好，我举例不当。
<jiero> onlylove: lol和LOL
<jiero> onlylove: ip和IP。
<root____7> 讲个笑话
<jiero> onlylove: ls和ls更无解
<root____7> 我刚才吃了很多的辣椒，非常辣　
<root____7> 又喝了很多水。。
<imtxc> jiero: 恩啊
<root____7> 刚才去上厕所。。。。尿出来的直接就是辣椒水
<jiero> 我刚才吃了很多辣椒非常辣：然后，专家给的建议是：泡了一盆辣椒水，洗了一个澡，全身都火辣火辣的，忘记了嘴里是辣的辣
<jiero> imtxc: 摸摸。
<root____7> 我今天晚上的火车去泰山
<gfrog_here> huntxu: sna有的时候屏幕花屏。
<onlylove> jiero: 把那个无聊的人给ban了，看着烦
<root____7> 在这里面聊天就跟对一堆尸体说话一样。
<gfrog_here> iMadper: xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.21.14-4ubuntu4 依旧花
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 沒遇到過，可能我的程序開得不多
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 是ivy bridge的cpu么？
<jiero> onlylove: 我没头衔了。
<jiero> iMadper: 抚摸一下 root____7 破碎的心吧
<root____7> 那个无聊的人是指我吗？
<root____7> 我去。。。
<root____7> 早上谁告诉我要用 /LIST
<root____7> 我机子直接死机了。。
<jiero> root____7: 我告诉你用程序内置的
<root____7> jiero: 谢谢你
<jiero> root____7: 你的机器是15年前生产的？
<stardiviner> 用什么方法可以简单快速的提醒我电脑温度达到一个最高值了？
<root____7> 是的。。。３８６
 * stardiviner 用什么方法可以简单快速的提醒我电脑温度达到一个最高值了？
<jiero> stardiviner: bios里设置，到固定温度断电
<root____7> 不用管，温度高了就关机了
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你独立显卡的机器？不装驱动就行
<stardiviner> jiero: 我的ThinkPad X100e就是这样的，达到85度就自动断电了
<stardiviner> onlylove: 似乎这机子是独立显卡的
<hongker> 我显卡温度现在66度。。
<onlylove> stardiviner: 那种双显卡的最好，不装独显驱动
<hongker> 85度还很少见
<stardiviner> 有啥ThinkPad的机子是不会这样发热很厉害的么？我想买个二手的。大小在11英寸的。
<root____7> 我CPU 能达到１１０度
<hongker> root____7: 你确定不是假的？？。。。
<stardiviner> onlylove: 怎么检测我装了独立显卡了？有安装包吧？
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 还是换回SNA了，uxa惨不忍睹啊。
<onlylove> stardiviner: 用lsmod看下吧……
<root____7> hongker: 真的
<root____7> 我笔记本在装CENTOS 6.3的情况下。
<hongker> root____7: 那应该是你电脑里有很多灰了。。
<hongker> 快去自己拆开清理下风扇吧。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 小的电脑不热的，好像么没有啊。
<onlylove> 这世界居然有386的笔记本，还能跑centos6
<stardiviner> onlylove: 没发现和显卡有关的module。。。。请问那个关于独立显卡的关键词是啥来着？
<stardiviner> jiero: 热。。。。没1小时就自动关机了。。。
<onlylove> stardiviner: a卡？
<stardiviner> onlylove: A卡
<root____7> ３８６的是台式，哥
<huntxu> gfrog_away: sandy
<jiero> stardiviner: 真的没什么好的。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 舊的cpu
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我还真记不住，好像是fglrx还是啥的
<onlylove> 现在收银机都不用386
<stardiviner> jiero: 这样啊。那真是让我伤心，ThinkPad竟然没有不是发热很厉害的
<stardiviner> onlylove: fglrx好像是的。
<root____7> 对啊，古董啊。
<onlylove> 说说你的网卡啥芯片的
<gfrog_here> huntxu: intel的cpu其实真心挺渣的。今天有人发帖说intel发了一个新的微码更新补丁，好象是防止guest逃逸的。
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 乃们做cloud服务的要小心哦，lol
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 比amd好多了
<stardiviner> onlylove: 没有fglrx，看来没有装独立显卡的驱动
<root____7> SIS的
<root____7> 没怎么注意
<root____7> 你觉得有问题？
<jiero> stardiviner: 主要是小机器太小了。很难设计吧。
<jiero> stardiviner: 他们其实没想到扩展到屏幕后面散热，我不太明白
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 基蛙壕又买啥
<freeflying> 饿
<freeflying> 了
<root____7> 有wooyun上的高人在吗？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 没要买啥啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 你研究过笔记本屏轴就知道为啥了
<stardiviner> jiero: 大概是的。而且风扇排出的热风也很热。。。。散热算是不错了。就是一看视频就会温度上升很快，然后两分钟内自动关机
<jiero> onlylove: 轴是有很多种类的
<stardiviner> jiero: 好主意啊
<jiero> stardiviner: 你那个肯定是有问题。
<jiero> stardiviner: 我这看视频很热，但没关机
<root____7> 为什么MAC 的笔记本发热好厉害啊
<root_> 看FLASH的时候更严重
<stardiviner> jiero: 是的，所以我觉得有问题。
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你的散热组件需要换一套了
<stardiviner> flash就是很坑爹
<stardiviner> onlylove: 组件是哪些啊？风扇，还有啥？
<root_> 为什么呢？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 热管
<jiero> stardiviner:  powertop吧。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: sna... 一看就是没死过
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 难道还会死机？
<stardiviner> jiero: good idea
<onlylove> 吃饭去……
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 是的, 不止我遇到了, 我在 #archlinux讨论的时候, 好多人都遇到了
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 各种不稳定
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 来用ubuntu吧
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 乃不是fedora党吗?
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 乃怎么用ubuntu了?
<stardiviner> jiero: 这样看不出来，要开了flash就知道了
<jiero> stardiviner: 那是 flash 插件确实不行了。
<root____7> centos 里面人多吗？
<jiero> stardiviner:  没办法。
<stardiviner> jiero: 是的。下载下来看了只能
<jiero> stardiviner: 或者chrome试试
<stardiviner> jiero: chrome不错
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 台式机fedora
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 本子ubuntu
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 土豪, 膜拜
 * iMadper 在你们这些土豪面前, 我真是自愧不如....
<jiero> iMadper: 等你有老婆了，也许就壕了。
<aaaaxxxx> 有乌云上面的人吗？
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 公司的台式机，有毛好膜拜的
<iMadper> 有白云的人吗?
<iMadper> jiero: ~
<dnf> ~
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 哦, 那我不用羡慕你了, 你的台式机绝对没有我的好
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 滚粗
<iMadper> gfrog_he
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 不服来辩
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • calligra suite已然成熟，可开始替换libreoffice了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448836 昨天特意打开了calligra，和libreoffice对比了下。 文档编辑部分：calligra words 和 libreoffice writer比，对doc和docx的渲染方面，calligra优于libreoffice，对其中表格的操作远远优于目前所有已知的办公软件，操作
<^k^> >> 流畅。但calligra欠缺一个重要功能：文档结构图。 幻灯片部分：两者对ppt的渲染差不多，calligra更快，同是 …
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 膜拜ubuntu 党
<imtxc> iMadper: 我也想去配笔记本的公司上班
<dfceaef> 大家都在午休么
<dnf> :-D
<root____7> xrdp 有人用过吗？
<dfceaef> 有~
<root____7> 好使吗？
<jiero> imtxc: 1给你一个IBM Thinkpad上网耍的公司。
<jiero> imtxc: 不过你是西北汉子。
<jiero> imtxc: 西北的小孩孩。
<dfceaef> root____7: 比较好用，但同时要开vnc server
<dfceaef> root____7: xrdp本质只是一个转发器
<root____7> 哦
<root____7> 谁是西北的。。。
<root____7> 偶也是呢。。。
<root____7> 你们还常去哪个房间？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: imtxc http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/7701 看来丫的只强调心率啊
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ MAF训练法——最安全也最适宜新手的跑步训练法_运动户外_经验盒子_什么值得买
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我为什么就不能把这个改过来呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448837 本人是用windows安装器安装到ubuntu 12.04.但我不管怎么安装，都不能把系统到语言改成中文。我也是从设置里到语言支持里更改语言到，然后选择中文，他也在下载，可就是不能变成中文，请问各位高手，是怎么回事呢？？？
<^k^> >> 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjbear — 2013-09-13 13:30
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  13:53 
<^k^> 新 「活动报名」Linux Deepin 2013 开发者与用户大会 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448839 转载自： Linux Deepin 官方博客通告 。 关于 Linux Deepin Linux Deepin是备具创新精神和活力的开源桌面操作系统项目，项目可追溯到2004年。2011年我们成立了武汉深之度科技有限公司，并组建了一支专业团队来支持Linux Deepin项目的发展。 目
<hoxily|droid> dfceaef: 在？
<dfceaef> hoxily|droid: ？？
<hoxily|droid> dfceaef: 你上次是不是问了个问题，在这个频道？
<dfceaef> hoxily|droid: 什么问题？我都忘了
<onlylove> 谁能告诉我，以速度快著称的wcdma没速度算怎么回事
<hoxily|droid> 好吧。我去翻下日志看看。
<hoxily|droid> 我也忘了。
<liemehoc> onlylove: 有些室分小区没有做差分
<onlylove> 好东西搁联通手里也坏了
<liemehoc> 如果是经常要使用的地方    投诉吧
<onlylove> 我投诉毛线，我拿着玩游戏它延迟和玩似的，一会100一会上万，反正就几天了
<liemehoc> 也有可能是你终端的问题
<onlylove> 如果是我终端问题，解释下为啥以前没问题，难道几天不用坏了？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 很复杂啊
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 就一句话嘛，控制心率，慢慢跑
<imtxc> 5个月，18斤脂肪去掉了.....当然，楼主平时还一周游泳1-2次，1次2小时
<liemehoc> onlylove: 在哪？帝都？
<onlylove> liemehoc: 帝都
<imtxc> 半年才18斤，这效率好低
<liemehoc> 也有可能数据通过vpdn被重新转向了   这就不是技术问题了
<liemehoc> 你懂的
<onlylove> 我靠
<onlylove> 这……
<onlylove> 不过地理位置有很大影响么
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 恩，控制心率是主要问题
<liemehoc> 当然
<liemehoc> 过段时间看看会不会好一点
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 天美时的看起来都帅气
<onlylove> 受不了，让联通一边凉快去……
<[iMadper]> imtxc: 天美时都是时装表
<onlylove> 搞得和td差不多的速度还比td贵
<[iMadper]> onlylove: wcdma这个技术本身延迟就很大倒是...
<onlylove> td比这好多了
<onlylove> [iMadper]: 你啥nick这么难匹配……wcdma本身延迟不是很大的说，以前的时候不大的
<onlylove> [iMadper]: 就这几天抽风似的
<[iMadper]> onlylove: lte的一个重要改进, 就是减少了延迟.
<imtxc> [iMadper]: 。。 都有帽子了，还用括号提高优先级
<[iMadper]> imtxc: 我都没nick列表, 所以我从来不考虑优先级....
<[iMadper]> imtxc: 我只考虑, 霸气与否
<onlylove> [iMadper]: 那你说wcdma和cdma2000都是fdd，哪个延迟高
<imtxc> [iMadper]: 那你丫到第一个了。。。
<imtxc> .....
<onlylove> 比kk都高
<[iMadper]> onlylove: 我也不知道, 我只知道, wcdma在我这里, 延迟一直很大
<onlylove> [iMadper]: 那td呢
<[iMadper]> imtxc: 还不跪安?
<[iMadper]> onlylove: td被喷到死了都
<liemehoc> td人家移动自己都没信心了
<gfrog_here> [iMadper]: 乃怎么把自己装小盒里了？
<huntxu> [iMadper]: 括號優先級不高的笨
<huntxu> [iMadper]: aa開頭就是在頂上
<huntxu> [iMadper]: 給哥來個v
<[iMadper]> huntxu: 如你所愿
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 加大V有啥好处嘛？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 难道转发500次不会被叫喝茶？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 抓的就是大 V
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 那大V还有啥好处？
 * gfrog_here 貌似 freeflying 猴总还是大V呢。
<imtxc> 应该没好处
<imtxc> [iMadper]: 你什么时候组织凑单买个心率表吧
<[iMadper]> imtxc: 多少钱大概?
<[iMadper]> imtxc: 心率表, 我买来都懒得带, 想跑就跑了, 还要看表?
<imtxc> [iMadper]: 等神价格，遇到1000- 的
<imtxc> [iMadper]: 提高耐力很要必要性
<[iMadper]> imtxc: 哦, 那我不考虑
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu13.04硬盘安装不显示第三步“选择安装类型” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448841 Win7下设置好了启动，正常引导。 之前各种正常，关闭了光驱，预留了硬盘空间 但是点到第二步“准备安装”之后就直接跳到第四步的磁盘管理了 搜了N次没看到同样的问题额 这怎么传不了图啊～！ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> >> 于 由 script74 — 2013-09-13 14:27
<[iMadper]> imtxc: 心情不好, 没兴趣海涛呀
<imtxc> [iMadper]: 我都有兴趣，你那点儿事都不叫事
<root____7> exit
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统ubuntu挂载win7硬盘后无法运行win7下的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448840 各位好, 新人请教，最近学习linux安装了双系统开始各种折腾……安装的是ubuntu13，开始只是想学习linux命令，硬盘也没多少了就分了10g，结果装装东西就快满了…… 我用的自动挂载win7下的硬盘，可以写读文件，
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * adam8157 觉得这个货实在是太二了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu13.04硬盘安装不显示第三步“选择安装类型” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448841 Win7下设置好了启动，正常引导。 之前各种正常，关闭了光驱，预留了硬盘空间 但是点到第二步“准备安装”之后就直接跳到第四步的磁盘管理了 01.png 之后直接跳到这里了： 02.png 搜了N次没看到同样的问题额 统计
<^k^> >> 信息: 发表于 由 script74 — 2013-09-13 14:27
<yil> 应该让他移步 windows 社区，说明是 windows 软件不支持 linux 下运行
<onlylove> adam8157: 哪个货？
<adam8157> onlylove: 某个货 =,=
<onlylove> adam8157: 就是问你某个是哪个- -
<adam8157> onlylove: 吐槽哪能指名道姓捏
<onlylove> adam8157: 你赢了，我继续猜去
<adam8157> onlylove: 你又不认识...
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc:" 经典笑话：倒霉的青蛙 一天,一少妇在溪中沐浴,一青蛙误入其私处,不出半月青蛙死了取其尸上附一纸条写到;日日遭棍殴生不如死 吾去也。 "
<imtxc> ........................ 赞！！ ^k^
<imtxc> 丫终于讲了一个靠谱的
<adam8157> imtxc: "去哪了?" "厕所, 找半天" "小到这种地步了?"
<imtxc> ......
<gfrog_here> adam8157: momo
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 天气好差
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 刚才想跟你说啥来着。。。 忘记了。
 * gfrog_here 岁数大了，不记事儿
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你说的"momo"
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 之前
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 请我吃饭?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这个，猴总不在
<[iMadper]> gfrog_here: 乃现在是不是fedora的开发?
<gfrog_here> [iMadper]: 败家nick，不是
<[iMadper]> gfrog_here: 那乃能不能去骂shim的开发?
<[iMadper]> gfrog_here: 什么叫"败家nick"
<gfrog_here> [iMadper]: 败家nick，那是啥？
<gfrog_here> [iMadper]: 败家nick，就是说你的nick太败家了，多按好几下键盘。
<[iMadper]> gfrog_here: rh自己的认证工具
<gfrog_here> [iMadper]: 败家nick，我没用过，无处吐槽
<[iMadper]> gfrog_here: 怎么可能?! 一下"[", 一下tab, 就补全了!
<[iMadper]> gfrog_here: 倒是乃两个nick, 影响补全!
<[iMadper]> gfrog_here: 我都没说你败家nick... 你反倒说起我来了... 我多委屈呀..   >_<
<gfrog_here> [iMadper]: 败家nick，妈蛋，不得按出来[才行嘛，fcitx按[出来的是·，我还要切换到英文
<[iMadper]> gfrog_here: 哦, 我把那个给关了, 丧心病狂了那个... 不过现在arch里面自带的也不是这个样子的呀
<hoxily> gfrog_here: 我发现weechat，用i加tab，也可以补全出[iMadper]
<[iMadper]> hoxily: 好犀利哥, 好久不见你了
<hoxily> gfrog_here: 而且还是排补全里的第一个。很神奇。
<[iMadper]> irccloud? 乃用着东西?   gfrog_here
<hoxily> [iMadper]: 你好
<gfrog_here> [iMadper]: 好吧，原来跟你说完之后直接俺tab就补全了
<[iMadper]> gfrog_here: :-)
<gfrog_here> [iMadper]: 嗯哼，很犀利，只要有浏览器，chatlog随时同步。
<[iMadper]> gfrog_here: 膜拜!
<gfrog_here> [iMadper]: 爪机pad都能用。我最喜欢这种各种设备通吃的应用了。
<hoxily> [iMadper]: #ubuntu-cn 频道不是自带公开的log吗？
<huntxu> [iMadper]: 今天才發現amazon.cn可以發送plaintext的郵件
<[iMadper]> gfrog_here: 恩, 我懒得用手机聊这个... 打字慢...
<[iMadper]> hoxily: 是的...
<[iMadper]> huntxu: 是咩? 我都一概退订了
<huntxu> [iMadper]: 那訂單狀況啥的也可以改成plaintext
<huntxu> [iMadper]: 良心企業
<[iMadper]> huntxu: 我去看看
<[iMadper]> huntxu: 恩, amazon还算是良心
<huntxu> [iMadper]: 在郵件那裏設置的
<[iMadper]> huntxu: 我的本来就是....
<huntxu> [iMadper]: ...
<huntxu> [iMadper]: 30塊給自己買了張禮品卡，花了10塊錢買了4本書
<[iMadper]> huntxu: ... 那天没花钱, 撸了30本免费kindle电子书....
<onlylove> huntxu: 买的啥书
<^k^> 新 Deepin • 深度游戏中心发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448845 http://planet.linuxdeepin.com/2013/09/12/deepin-game-center-released/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lihongwu1987 — 2013-09-13 15:27
<onlylove> >joke
<huntxu> onlylove: 随遇而安 [Kindle 版], 价格： ￥ 1.99
<huntxu> onlylove: 乌合之众:大众心理研究 (社会学经典名著) [Kindle 版], 价格： ￥ 2.99
<huntxu> onlylove: 梦的解析 [Kindle 版], 价格： ￥ 0.99
<huntxu> onlylove: 了不起的盖茨比(外研社双语读库) [Kindle 版], 价格： ￥ 3.53
<onlylove> huntxu: 电子书啊……我以为纸质的
<huntxu> onlylove: 紙的最低一本10塊吧
<onlylove> huntxu: 其实有些书还是纸质的翻起来方便
<huntxu> onlylove: 所以電子書買的都是閑書啊，隨便看那種
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 大V乃好，大V我们做朋友吧。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 爾等土鱉
<onlylove> huntxu: 我觉得买小说划算，反正看过就扔
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 與大v做朋友門檻是獻上始祖鳥沖鋒衣三件
<huntxu> onlylove: 對的
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 人都和土豪做朋友，你居然敢和大V做朋友
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 你不怕大V被请喝茶你被牵连
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 这简单，明儿去秀水随你挑，lol
<onlylove> 秀水……
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 不不，單價不得低于300刀
<gfrog_here> huntxu: momo
 * gfrog_here 12306那个行程规划有点意思，哈哈
<onlylove> 假期行程么
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.w3school.com.cn/sql/index.asp
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: SQL 教程
<onlylove> jusss: 自己玩去
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 破解路由器密码软件，有哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448850 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-13 15:57
<imtxc> gfrog_here: irccloud 有 znc 好用么
<jiero> 花380买这个相机也就和老相机一样呃。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: znc是嘛？
<imtxc> g znc
<imtxc> gfrog_here: http://imtxc.org:8888/ 挂 irc 啊
<^k^> imtxc: znc Portable, open source IRC bouncer written in C++. It can be extended using modules written either in C++ or in Perl and Tcl. Includes detailed documentation  |...|
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ ZNC - Web Frontend
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 大V大V，快讲讲openstack里面，compute/network/storage node 这些玩意的底层网络该怎么部署啊？
<gfrog_here> imtxc:  用途不一样，我要一个直接的客户端，你这个只是个挂站器。
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 我沒認真整過openstack啊
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 那是猴總好吧
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 那ovirt呢？ 肿么部署？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 啊，好像ovirt没那么复杂，没有network node
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 拿台fedora裝就行了 lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总猴总 快讲讲openstack里面，compute/network/storage node 这些玩意的底层网络该怎么部署啊？
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 嗯，那破玩意扩展能力有限
<huntxu> gfrog_here: openstack還好吧，其實就是分開搭而已
<huntxu> gfrog_here: 懶的話就devstack
<gfrog_here> huntxu: devstack太精简了，我现在想一点点拆开看看各部分都干嘛的。
<jiero> want make a difference?
<jusss> onlylove: 装完后登录sql,提示 管道的另一端上无任何进程 sql server error :233
<jusss> onlylove: 我果然是用啥软件都会碰到问题
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM装的啥sql
<jusss> onlylove: 别人都没问题，擦
<onlylove> jusss: 给你的那个网页可以直接测试
<jusss> onlylove: 人家要装sql 2008 还有用友的软件
<onlylove> jusss: 你的sql08装了？用友软件装了？
<jusss> onlylove: 装了3小时
<onlylove> jusss: 你装系统用那么久啊？
<onlylove> jusss: sql服务起来没
<jusss> onlylove: 机子慢
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么看起来没
<onlylove> 任务管理器里面看进程啊
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 你这个样子，给你下马都不用隐藏的
<jusss> onlylove: 服务开着
<jusss> onlylove: 还是那样
<onlylove> jusss: 那我就不知道了，你那破电脑赶紧扔了
<jusss> onlylove: 这种情况跟我以前用其它软件一样，总出现莫名其妙的问题
<onlylove> jusss: 你单开sql的查询分析，看看能创建数据库吧
<jusss> onlylove: 我总会遇到别人一般很少遇到的问题，真纠结
<onlylove> jusss: 这样不是坏事，遇到的问题多，才能解决
<onlylove> jusss: 别人没遇到就没法解决
<onlylove> jusss: 你那windows一般的有点毛病
<jusss> onlylove: 。
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:25 
<jiero> onlylove: 你能看见jusss？
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉做这个真难受
<onlylove> jusss: 你看不见？
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove
<onlylove> jusss: 啥难受
<iMadper> jus
<iMadper> jusss: 乃毕业了?
<iMadper> jusss: 出来上班了?
<jusss> onlylove: win下装软件花了3小时，然后装好后发现不能用， 各种问题
<jusss> iMadper: 实习
<onlylove> jusss: win下解决问题的通用思路是重装
<iMadper> jusss: 算个毛... 我弄了一周的服务器, 后来发现shim的bug
<jusss> iMadper: 找了个财务软件。。。跟我学的一点绕
<jiero> iMadper: shim？
<jusss> onlylove: 再装3小时，我可受不了
<iMadper> jiero: 是的. shim
<onlylove> jusss: 这次是连系统一起哦
<jusss> iMadper: 但是你喜欢那行呀
<iMadper> jusss: 喜欢个蛋蛋
 * jiero google都没找到能理解的 shim
<iMadper> jiero: google  fedora shim
<jiero> 呃。fedora专用啊。
<iMadper> jiero: yep
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 各自走各自的网络
<freeflying> gfrog_here, managerment/data/storage/public 圈拆开
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 是说各种网络都分开嘛？ 数据/控制/存储/...
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 是滴
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那openflow部署在哪？ 只有data上？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: momo
<gfrog_here> huntxu: momo
<gfrog_here> jiero: momo
 * jiero è¹­è¹­ gfrog_here
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 乃怎么做起硬件认证了？ 贵组跟hwcert合并了？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这个是眼下OS里最扯淡的部分
 * gfrog_here 今天下午没饼干啊，不幸福。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额。。。
<yuxans> freeflying: 你这项目搞了 SDN 了？
<jiero> gfrog_here: 求咖喱。
<freeflying> yuxans, 要搞
<yuxans> freeflying: 哎，不跟着你混就是损失啊 =_=
<freeflying> yuxans, 靠
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 土壕土壕，我们做朋友吧。
<jusss> onlylove: 咋办
<jusss> onlylove: 做这个感觉不喜欢。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我咋知道，你自己的电脑
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 乃不要高兴早了，这坨东西以后你们要做支持 lol
<jusss> onlylove: 装个sql都各种问题
<onlylove> jusss: 不喜欢就不做，但是你要把实习报告做好
<freeflying> gfrog_here, hah
<onlylove> jusss: sql有问题正常
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 我才不做硬件认证...
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 我只做我的efi
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 还有内存
<jusss> onlylove: 学校就要一个章而已，我可以找人盖个章
<gfrog_here> freeflying: @_@ 所以俺现在正努力学习啊。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我就没见过没问题的sql，特别是微软的
<yuxans> freeflying: 你刚刚那个 data 网络指那部分？
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 那用shim干嘛。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 我做efi呀
<jusss> onlylove: 想做linux方面的
<iMadper> gfrog_here: shim不是为了secure boot而生的?
<onlylove> jusss: 你百度下微软的sql你会发现各种问题，和你说，微软的sql能一遍装好已经是运气很不错了
<onlylove> jusss: 自己和脱袜子商量开发内核去
<onlylove> jusss: 你不好好实习人不会给你盖章的
<jusss> onlylove: 我暑假本来打算看一点关于内核的东西，可是玩了2个月游戏，啥也没看，连会的都忘光了
<iMadper> ... baidu mysql也是一堆问题...
<onlylove> jusss: 你眼下还是好好实习吧，kernel那东西我反正看不了，你要看就看吧
<jusss> onlylove: 我们学校不是很严格，这要有个公司给你盖章就好
<onlylove> iMadper: 好歹mysql安装没问题，mssql安装都一堆问题
<jusss> onlylove: 村里的厂子改章也行
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 没了解。。
<iMadper> jusss: onlylove: 干啥都别干 kernel相关的东西.
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 反正乃很高端
<jusss> onlylove: 我找个公司盖章应该没问题
<jusss> iMadper: 感觉做微软的sql好痛苦。。。。
<iMadper> jusss: onlylove: 又挣不到钱, 还tmd很难, 无从下手
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 当年是乃要死要活去kernel-qe的吧
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 是的, 现在想想, 还是fedora qe豪
<iMadper> 好
<iMadper> gfrog_here: virt-qe吧... 感觉跟kernelqe比, 也没强太多
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 还是fedora qe好.
<gfrog_here> iMadper: hss-qe啊
<gfrog_here> iMadper: nay还有fedora-qe么？
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 他们很累的
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 没了吗?!
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 真可怜
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 擦。。
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 妹子多。
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 哦，这点对你没用。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 怎么没用?! 每天看到的都是妹子, 心情都会好呀
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 我这里, 每天看见傻 qiao , 多无聊
<onlylove> jusss: 你……哎，你要知道好好实习直接留下可以解决工作问题啊
<qiao> qiao: 你妹。。
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 抬头，看Kexin
<qiao> gfrog_away: +1
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> gf
<iMadper> gfrog_away: ... ...
<jusss> onlylove: 做这行难受。。。你让我去运营商机房搞搞linux多好，虽然啥也不会，
<onlylove> jusss: 或者像imadper那样，好好实习，学点东西，可以找个好工作，别TM和我似的被学校坑了，学校给的实习单位当时招销售，销售你妹啊
<onlylove> jusss: 搞linux你自己的机器上搞就行了
<iMadper> onlylove: 实习能学东西?
<jusss> onlylove: 搞自己的机器又没人给钱。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 搞别人的机器给钱呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 你学不到那是你的事情
 * jiero 同样学不到
<onlylove> jusss: 我实习可是花钱的
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 这可不一定
<jusss> onlylove: 这两天真难受
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正我实习的时候有学到东西
<iMadper> onlylove: 学得啥?
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是先和mssql折腾两天再说吧，我反正见到mssql就头大
<jusss> onlylove: 实习这几天感觉自己像在一个混乱地带，跟自己学了2年的东西一点没关系，真。。。。
 * jiero 想吃翘课力
<onlylove> iMadper: 我是电气专业的
<onlylove> iMadper: 自然是我专业的东西
<iMadper> 当销售, 学专业的东西...
<iMadper> 我倒是觉得你这几句话是实习的时候练出来的本领
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说的是那个场子招销售，没说我去当销售
<onlylove> iMadper: 我总觉得你的理解有问题，或者我的表达有问题？
<onlylove> iMadper: 人招销售我就要去实习销售么？
<jiero> onlylove: 你的表达。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 你的表达有问题
<onlylove> jiero: 我没有说我的实习内容，但是我说的是对方招聘销售，这两个没有直接关系
<iMadper> onlylove: 这两个没有直接关系, 丝毫不影响你的表达有问题
<onlylove> jiero: 你一个学习电气的，学校会给你联系个销售岗位的实习？
<onlylove> jiero: 就算联系了，一个专业的学生会愿意？
<iMadper> onlylove: 蔽班尚且有人毕业后做了销售. 工作这事情, 岂是只看学生自己愿不愿意?!
<onlylove> 你们对我的上下文理解就有问题
<onlylove> iMadper: 工作做销售和学校联系的实习是两回事
<onlylove> iMadper: 至少我学校联系的是本专业的实习
<jiero> onlylove: 。呃。
<onlylove> 我TM突然想起那些打电话联系我做helpdesk的了，人的理由是，你以前就是做那个的，所以你以后也要做那个
<onlylove> 凭什么
<onlylove> 还不准转行了怎么着
<onlylove> 我去镀金了，各种证书在手，不想继续helpdesk了还不成？
<jiero> onlylove: 这个社会还是喜欢一直干一种事的人。
<jiero> onlylove: 分工极度明确的话，是好员工，好棋子
<onlylove> jiero: 我做helpdesk是被逼无奈，因为要在帝都活下去
<onlylove> jiero: 我来帝都的目的是冲着sa去的
<onlylove> jiero: 做helpdesk我在家做比在帝都舒服多了
<jiero> onlylove: SA当了多久了？
<onlylove> jiero: 我tm吃饱了撑得来这边干这活
<onlylove> jiero: 没多久，因为家里的server不多
<onlylove> 吃饭时间了，找个妹子调戏去
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:04 
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在在什么地方呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 做啥，想蹭饭？
<jiero> edo_y: 。妹子你来这里有什么目的？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • update-grub后显示：/usr/sbin/grub-probe:error:fail to get canoni http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448854 按照网上修改grub的教程修改设置之后，执行update-grub报错，ls /boot/grub只有gfxblacklist.txt，grubenv两个文件，电脑装的win7和ubuntu12.10双系统，开机之后没有系统选项直接进入windows了，该怎么设置默认ubuntu呢？ 统计信
<^k^> >> 息: 发表于 由 疲惫小耳朵 — 2013-09-13 17:00
<imtxc> onlylove: 不啊，现在哟什么我也没胃口吃
<imtxc> onlylove: 换工作换到哪里了
<edo_y> jiero ...咦
<onlylove> imtxc: 家里蹲
<edo_y> jiero 有的时候问些问题
<jiero> edo_y: 唔。明白。
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jiero: 你怎么把人的性别扒出来的
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。好象是说道肺活量，我说我是女生水平，她说了一个比我低的数值，那么她就是女生了，然后也称认了。
<onlylove> jiero: 至今不知道肺活量多少，话说这几天身体差了很多，估计肺活量也不如以前了
<jiero> onlylove: 试试憋气，我只能憋30秒种。
<jiero> onlylove: 以前进厕所，上厕所不用换气就出来了。。
<jiero> 现在不一定做到了。。
<jiero> cherrot: 果然传感器尺寸很重要啊。以后我也只买传感器大的。。。
<edo_y> 你们谁会用mySQL
<jiero> 低光的地方。。。还是要大的。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 传感器尺寸？低光？相机？可以加曝光补偿，然后延长曝光时间
<onlylove> 报告妹纸同学，我会安装mysql
<jiero> onlylove: 如果能手动。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 手动咋了？最起码的曝光补偿可以吧？别说你的相机不行，我手机都有曝光补偿
<edo_y> onlylove 哈哈
<jiero> edo_y: 还是看看提问的智慧吧， /topic
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jiero> edo_y: 具体问题更可能有人想要回答。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 酷胖你怎么了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没啥
<edo_y> 我用了mySQL的workbench 建表的代码一直报错居然只能手动…我表示很郁闷
<onlylove> 报啥错啊
<onlylove> 是不是直接复制黏贴的？里面对空格换行符分号啥的很敏感
<edo_y> 报的语法错误 但愈发肯定没错
<edo_y> 别人就能运行出来…
<edo_y> 我们只是工具不同
<jiero> 。环境不同。怎么确定能相通呐。
<onlylove> 语法错误基本就是标点的问题了
<onlylove> 或者拼写的问题
<imtxc> iMadper: 原来有 C-x C-v 啊， 擦，我以前一直 C-x C-f 来着
<hougelangley> Brutal Legend 是我目前在 Linux 玩过最棒的 RTS 动作冒险游戏，超赞～
 * jiero 还真没玩过啥动作冒险游戏。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu安装过程找不到sda http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448855 我在安装ubuntu过程中，选择硬盘安装的时候出现了这种情况，系统找不到sda，73G的那块盘是服务器上的第一块盘。 ubuntu.jpg 那我就索性把系统装在sdb上，但是进入系统后，查看/dev里 有一个sda，但是无法挂载。 我的服务器是DELL 2950
<^k^> >> 统计信息: 发表于 由 nick1990 — 2013-09-13 17:22
<jiero> huntxu: 有什么给孩子玩的游戏？
<jiero> huntxu: Humble Indie Bundle 里？
<hougelangley> jiero: 是的
<onlylove> jiero: 给孩子玩？frozen bubble呗
<imtxc> 删除所有文件行末多余的空格怎么弄
<imtxc> perl 大大色大象不在了
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。frozen bubble那种难度，给我妹那种连俄罗斯方块都绝对不变化的傻子玩怎么可能啊。玩lemmings她可是所有都摔死。。。。
<imtxc> 用 sed 算了
<onlylove> jiero: frozenbubble还好吧……
<jiero> onlylove: 现在的孩子玩傻游戏很兴奋。
 * pity 请教个问题，wget 或 curl 使用命令下载时能指定多个 proxy 吗？当一个请求失败时自动尝试下一个？
<onlylove> jiero: 表乱说自己妹妹傻，会遭报应的
<onlylove> jiero: 你给她4399玩吧
<jiero> onlylove: 傻的意思就是绝对不动脑。
<onlylove> jiero: 不动脑筋那还有啥好玩的
<jiero> onlylove: 执意做不动脑的事。
<jiero> onlylove: 跟着视线走呗。
<jiero> onlylove: 她玩的最多就是晃晃换个方向
<onlylove> jiero: 原来手机上有个小鸟爆破很好玩自从被所谓汉化以后就没人玩了，太恶心
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 这种名字。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 原版是免费下载的，汉化了就要钱了，问题是原版还下不到
<onlylove> jiero: birzzle
<onlylove> jiero: 挺好玩的
<onlylove> jiero: 我一开始在地铁上看他们在ipad上玩的
<jiero> onlylove: 以前那种向上跳不能踩空的游戏我妹爱玩。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<onlylove> jiero: 向上跳不能踩空？
<onlylove> jiero: 你妹不会摔死？
<jiero> onlylove: 踩到什么就弹高
<jiero> onlylove: 左右移动她还是可以的，但是变换就不行了。
<jiero> onlylove: 她好像只会用左右方向
<onlylove> jiero: 那我没啥游戏可以推荐了……我喜欢动脑筋的
<jiero> onlylove: 我也没有。
<jiero> onlylove: 这种思维的一代人正在成长
<jiero> onlylove: 再过5~6年你就会见很多很多
<onlylove> jiero: 不爱动脑太可怕
<hougelangley> onlylove: 动脑筋？数独吧
<onlylove> hougelangley: 数独很好玩啊，怎么了
<onlylove> hougelangley: 还有各种棋
 * jiero 玩不了数独，没有那种能力。。。
<hougelangley> onlylove: 没怎么，也是我的最爱
<hougelangley> jiero: 数独有诀窍，玩多了就发现了。不论多难的都能解
<onlylove> jiero: 数独就是逻辑能力……其实中级的就好，高级的确实要试好几次
<hougelangley> 关键在于观察力
 * jiero 思维模式是直接找结局的步骤，和当前步骤，然后找路线。
<jiero> 数独看不出来。
<hougelangley> 我的方法不用试，关键在于观察
<hougelangley> 看见找不大的果断放弃，从简单的入手。
<hougelangley> 就能搞定。
<onlylove> 有些2选1的咋办
<hougelangley> 有朋友介绍我用方程，倒是难住我了。
<onlylove> 肯定要填一个才能定下另一个
<hougelangley> 嗯，切入点就是那个100%的数字，只要找到第一个就方便了。
<onlylove> 貌似linux自带没有中国象棋，只有西洋棋，那个玩的感觉不如中国象棋好玩
<jiero> 中国象棋翻过来那种怪棋有人玩么。
<onlylove> 那是什么
<jiero> 必须揭开，但是各个棋子的行动方式不变。范围是整个棋盘。目标不变。
<onlylove> 靠，那样俩老头见面咋办
<jiero> onlylove: 揭开棋是一步
<jiero> onlylove: 见面不算
<jiero> onlylove: 除了不能见面的规则
<jiero> 士兵也可进可退
<onlylove> 国际象棋里面的兵也没有退这一说吧
<jiero> onlylove: 因为没有方向了，模拟的是乱军。
<jiero> onlylove: 而且可以杀没掀开的子。
<onlylove> jiero: 那谁的車先出来谁赢了
<jiero> onlylove: 为什么？
<jiero> onlylove: 车出来了，也容易被堵死的
<jiero> 鸥鸟；
<onlylove> jiero: 走法类似于国际象棋里面的，国际象棋里面还有俩更变态的就是皇后和相
<jiero> onlylove: 中国象棋有变态的炮啊。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 先走了。
<onlylove> 其实国际象棋里面的相也没啥，車横着走，相斜着走而已，后才是扯，八方向
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 分享个人收集的一些 fcitx 皮肤——ubuntu 13.04 版本适用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448859 好吧，其实是打算自家重装备用的，顺便和大家分享一下。另外 dark 这个主题，我自己把稍微虚修改了一下。 skins.png fcitx-skins.zip 统计信息: 发表于 由 Qeeken — 2013-09-13 18:03
<jiero> cherrot: 我外寄的时候，payapl就取消了的寄送。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 算了，直接自由分配给慈善机构算了。
<jiero> 总算注销了澳大利亚paypal
<cherrot> jiero, 什么传感器？ CCD?
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯 1/2.3”的，结果我姥爷那个是 1/1.72“的，忘记了，早知道买姥爷的那个也行了。。。
<jiero> 价格基本相当。。。
<jiero> 对比一下就知道了。
<jiero> 龙珠 192元。
<jiero> cherrot: 还吃小馒头？
<cherrot> jiero, 是啊
<cherrot> jiero, 明天还得加班
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。在办公室里种花养蜜蜂吧
<jiero> nyfair 果然买了。214 元买了 dom4
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩高富帅的游戏吧。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://www.desura.com/games/dominions-4-thrones-of-ascensions
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Dominions 4: Thrones of Ascension Windows, Mac, Linux game | Desura
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox中安装winxp，怎么修改winxp的系统时间呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448861 直接在winxp里修改是不起效果的，winxp读取的时间来自于真机，怎么能改时间呢，或者切断winxp与真机的时间交互…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenyu5050 — 2013-09-13 18:41
<onlylove> cherrot: 加班多好，还有班可上，我这除了发呆没事可做才郁闷
<cherrot> onlylove, 你咋不上班了呢？
<onlylove> cherrot: 啊，外派的工作，然后甲方合同到期了，然后我就失业了
<cherrot> onlylove, 噗  工资照发？
<onlylove> cherrot: 失业了，就没工作了，谁给你发工资？
<cherrot> onlylove, O_o
 * jiero 奇怪啊。。。
<ahnhhh> ?
<ahnhhh> 有人在吗
<jiero> ahnhhh: 螃蟹离开自然环境到底能活多少天
<^k^> ahnhhh:点点点.  19:30 
<jiero> ahnhhh: 孩子。
<jiero> ahnhhh: 说 有人在吗 hi 各位好 这种无用语言，回答你的就是机器人
<ahnhhh> 100
<ahnhhh> 哦
<ahnhhh> 你是bot
<jiero> ahnhhh: 嗯。
<ahnhhh> ä½ sb
 * jiero 掏出巨大的反光镜拍到 ahnhhh 脸上
<ahnhhh> sb
<jiero> Currently ignoring [elegant!*@*, rojie!*@*, lucky!*@*, lucky|working!*@*, lucky_!*@*, meowoo!*@*, nothinking!*@*, juss!*@*, jusss!*@*, adaminist`!*@*, administ`!*@*, chaos`eternal!*@*, zhuifeng!*@*, and ahnhhh!*@*].
<ahnhhh> ？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • 老旧版本了。5年过去了，也不支持了吧。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448869 老旧版本了。5年过去了，也不支持了吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-09-13 19:38
<ahnhhh> 。
<jiero> 不饿的时候吃美味，亵渎啊。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装重启后不能进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448874 安装时使用nomodeset模式安装的。重启后仍用nomodeset模式，只能进入命令行界面。startx命令失败总返回no screens found错误.该肿么办......我是win8，双显卡 xorg.0.log文件内容如下 [ 1753.276] X.Org X Server 1.13.3 Release Date: 2013-03-07 [ 1753.280
<^k^> >> ] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 [ 1753.281] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-37-generic x86_64 Ubuntu [ 1753.282] Current Operating S …
<Mayaer> 啊啊啊
<Mayaer> 好辣
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 干啥呢～
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 等待 note3 五模十频手机
<CyrusYzGTt> 顺便看AV
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 天天撸，撸不出毛病么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 你过来，我就不用撸了
<jiero> Mayaer: 。对了你不也找男人么。
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你买机票啊～
<Mayaer> 我日，辣死我了
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 过来，直接报销
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 关键我没钱买机票啊><
<jiero> Mayaer: 辣块妈妈
<Mayaer> jiero: 晚上好～
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 那我就继续 看AV 撸管
<jiero> Mayaer: 晚上好。
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 撸多少年了。。。
<jiero> Mayaer: 姑娘 google plus 上好多闺蜜么
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 从你 16岁开始
<Mayaer> jiero: 哈哈，没有呀，就万万一个见过面玩的比较好的
<Mayaer> jiero: 其他有些平时po里交往比较密切～
<jiero> po？
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 艾玛，从你认识我开始么。。
<Mayaer> jiero: post呀
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 从你 16岁开始
<Mayaer> cy
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 好像那时候真差不多16.。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 发裸照到我邮箱，该换照片了，撸管撸得有点审美疲劳了
<Guest87896> 大家好啊
<^k^> Guest87896:点点点.  20:09 
<Guest87896> 。。。。。。。。。
<Mayaer> 你好～～
<Guest87896> 我的马甲
<CyrusYzGTt> 才是真的好啊
<Guest87896> 实在是
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 妈蛋，我要辣死了
<Guest87896> 。。。。。
<Guest87896> 吃川菜？
<Mayaer> 辣子鸡。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 过来，让我辣上
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 等我有钱了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 一边去
<Guest87896> 我比较吃辣的
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在真没钱= =
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 开学就带1W,学费一扣,就没剩几个了...
<Mayaer> Guest87896: 四川人咩
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 问老爸拿， 然后自己兼职
<Guest87896> 唉~还没上大学啊
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 暂时不想跟家里要。。。 兼职。。没时间。。 计软院课多= =
<Guest87896> 大哥什么大学啊？
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 晚上好～
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 奸夫来了，， 你问 stardiviner
<Mayaer> Guest87896: 大姐。。大姐。。
<Mayaer> Guest87896: 南京信息工程大学
<Guest87896> 离我蛮近的
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt:  问 stardiviner 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 奸夫要对你负责
<Guest87896> .............
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 哇擦，负啥责？
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 晚上好啊
<stardiviner> 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 你们两个干得好事，这里都知道
<stardiviner> 洗不清的罪名了
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 擦
<Guest87896> 嘿嘿~
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 我们俩干好事也得建立在咱俩干过好事的基础上啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 我们没有XXOO ，，
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • arch如何打补丁并编译内核？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448875 一直在使用ubuntu，看网上的方法来打补丁和编译都很简单就可以完成，最近想转去arch玩玩，去wiki看，貌似有点复杂，又什么ABS,PKGBUILD,有点蒙了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cenjianneng — 2013-09-13 20:15
<stardiviner> .....
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 我们他喵的也没有啊
<CyrusYzGTt>  
<jiero> 除了北京，还真的少有在同一城市的。
<jiero> alpha080: 你在天津么？
<freeflying> 又悲剧了，跟前台的问事情，基本上是答非所问
<jiero> stardiviner: 最近来的挺多啊。
<jiero> freeflying: 。画步骤。
<jiero> freeflying: 你跟他说你想要什么样排布的答案。
<freeflying> jiero, 没辙 霓虹国人的英语真得很烂
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: Bodhi Linux 2.4.0 正式版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448876 搞不懂那个nonpae是什么版本。以前的ARM版？ http://sourceforge.net/projects/bodhilinux/files/2.4.0/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2013-09-13 20:40
<stardiviner> jiero: 昨天一次
<stardiviner> jiero: 今天一次
<stardiviner> 最近工作忙啊
<stardiviner> 之前都没有上来
<stardiviner> IRC上如何接收别人用/dcc发过来的文件啊？
<jiero> 。
<jiero> freeflying: 霓虹。。。好名字你和日本人说没说啊。
<jiero> stardiviner: 所以说来的挺多啊~
<stardiviner> jiero: 也是啊，哈哈
<stardiviner> 现在还在公司呢
<stardiviner> 看动漫来着
<jiero> e
 * jiero 洗澡去了
<freeflying> jiero, 说啥
<jiero> freeflying: 应该告诉日本人，你给他们国家起了一个不错的中文名啊，霓虹国。
<freeflying> jiero, 这是基蛙的
<jiero> freeflying: 谁说的就是谁的
<freeflying> jiero, 继续看攻略去，明早早起退房
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 AV帝国 么？
<zhuifeng> 二进制发行版总是很多棘手的问题，很难解决
<jiero> av帝国？
<jiero> 日本那点产量还跟美国比？
<yhylord> 可以问大家一个问题吗
<void1> 有问题直接问
<void1> 虽然可能没人回答
<yhylord> 好吧
<yhylord> 我的LANG设置为了en_US.UTF-8,bash输入中文时变成?
<alpha080> locale
<alpha080> pastebin the output
<rebel> ....
<rebel> hello
<rebel> quit
<^k^> rebel:点点点.  21:53 
<yhylord> locale就是我设置的结果啊
<rebel> 你们好
<rebel> 没有人吗
<rebel> 问个问题可以吗谢谢
<namoamitabuddha> 什么问题
<cherrot> rebel, 直接问就好
<rebel> 华为的手机如何谢谢
<rebel> acer也开始生产手机到底谁的性价比高啊谢谢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助 intsall 命令无法找到路径 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448884 如题， 还没系统看书，网上学的两条命令，无法安装软件，使用find命令，系统能找到文件夹，但无法安装，求大神指点 1） 输入 sudo apt-get install /home/lpcok/download/virtualbox-4.2_4.2.18-88780~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb [sudo] password for lpcok: 正在读
<^k^> >> 取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 未发现软件包 /home/lpcok/ …
<rebel> 没人回答我的问题吗ayo
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 支持mir的unity 8在ubuntu touch设备上的运行效果视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448881 视频地址 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBEhaw7234c 视频不到半分钟,但是从视频看来非常流畅速度很快~~ 这样看来desktop上ubuntu的mir也非常值得期待呀 英文: http://iloveubuntu.net/unity-8-video-demoed-running-mir-ubuntu-touch-device-fluid-respon
<^k^> >> sive-look-feel 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-09-13 22:02
<rich3> 没人用国产手机吗这里
<freeflying> rich3, 世界销量前五，你觉得如何
<rich3> 什么牌子世界销量前五
<rich3> 反正有些老外很喜欢中国的牌子便宜好用就是不知道是华为还是小米还是什么联想 我看好acer 就是不知道什么时候上市
<namoamitabuddha> huawei, ztc
<adam8157> "节操手机"
<rich3> 什么意思节操？
<rich3> acer的价格和华为的差不多那选哪个啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装后显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448886 安装ubuntu13.04就这样了，什么原因啊。QQ图片20130913215844.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 dongdelw — 2013-09-13 22:14
<rich3> cygnus 你们知道有这个牌子的手机吗网上好像查不到啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 基蛙，那个MAF很坑， 没跑步的人第一个1km只要6m, 这个速度很快了，尼玛然后体内的乳酸迅速积累
<adam8157> http://jiecao.charmpin.com/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 我要节操 -橙品节操手机官网,做中国最有节操手机!
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 可能这个数儿是给外国人准备的，中国人体质没那么好？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 反正我第一次跑心率直接170了，虽然配速才6min
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我现在最快的也才跑到5m40s
<freeflying> 5m30貌似
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这差不少呢。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 反正我是不会用那坑爹的MAF
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃已经过了那个阶段了嘛
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 慢跑+骑车，比较适合我
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不过前段时间的跑还是有效果的，现在早上跑没感觉就差不多6m30s的配速
<adam8157> gfrog_here: uniqlo和h&m的299的裤子超烂
<freeflying> 这两天早上有意控制速度，不敢跑快，也不敢跑多了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 高端。
<rich3> 居然有人买unique和hm
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 他两家本来就烂成渣
<freeflying> adam8157, nani， uniqlo那里是尔等高帅富的呢
<freeflying> lol
<rich3> 买511 吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 真的很一般
<freeflying> adam8157,  乃还不如去动批，好歹落个实惠
<adam8157> freeflying: 据说那里跟凡客的质量靠齐, 更是渣渣
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 实惠嘛
<jiero> adam8157: 没到你那里，就被除去了。paypal不是立刻到帐啊。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 写的canceled
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 明天不下雨的话去动批转转？ 然后去新疆办撸串儿？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 前者算了，后者靠谱
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 可以啊! 不过完全对动批没有信心
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我不准备买渣裤子了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 明天决定出去扫街
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 看好一条499的, 感觉略贵
<gfrog_here> freeflying: adam8157 动批很近嘛，给壕基铛一个真实的动批
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不然浪费了我的45/1.8
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 球share靓照，球明信片
 * gfrog_here 其实真的想去买个Nex+35/1.4了
<adam8157> freeflying: 带一打霓虹妹子回来
<jiero> adam8157: 嗯。因为我紧接着cancel了我的帐号。。。
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> adam8157: 结果paypal发信说不承认了。
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃太贪心了
<adam8157> jiero: 他以为你是坏人...
<adam8157> jiero: 然后咋办
<jiero> adam8157: 那些钱都 donate to charity...
<cherrot> jiero, 悲催的人啊
<jiero> cherrot: 对 adam8157 说吧。。。
<adam8157> jiero: hoho, 合着你只要close 就自动donate啊
<freeflying> jiero, 以后要donate to charity 请转这个账号 zhengpeng.hou  AT  gmail .com
<rich3> yahoo的邮箱在中国停止运营为什么美国雅虎还可以上啊
<jiero> adam8157: 另外一个选择好象是。。。原来的银行，算了
<jiero> freeflying: :) 多了一个收集
<adam8157> jiero: 不够手续费的
<jiero> adam8157: 什么啊？手续费是 $0.01
<freeflying> usb3.0的移动硬盘盒子靠谱不
<jiero> freeflying:  速度你看啊。直接买定制好的移动硬盘啊。
<freeflying> jiero, 我来配我的ssd用
<jiero> freeflying: msata+usb3混搭盒子？
<jiero> usb3不知道够不够快。
 * adam8157 出3.5" hdd
<jiero> 。
<freeflying> jiero, 2.5的
 * adam8157 终于可以看了!! http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac821977
<freeflying> adam8157, http://www.mafengwo.cn/travel-scenic-spot/mafengwo/10766.html gfrog_here
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 2013镰仓旅游攻略,镰仓自助游攻略,蚂蜂窝镰仓旅游网 - 蚂蜂窝
<freeflying> gfrog_here, kamakura看上去确实不错
<freeflying> 安静的小镇，我喜欢
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 啧啧，球明信片
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 乃不如赞助个广角，我拍给你
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 啊，好神奇，我竟然也能看到acfan了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lol，乃手机广角来一张吧。
<jiero> freeflying: 我啥都没说啊。
<jiero> 广角是什么。
<jiero> adam8157: 买相机要买二手的啊。。。
<jiero> 不要像我买了1手后悔了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.04 无线无法连接？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448887 我的是联想Y400，U盘方式安装的，用有线的能链接，就是有时候需要重启路由，而无线的能搜得到，看到信号也是满的，附近的信号也都能搜到的，电脑也提示已经连接了，可就是没法用，网页都打不开，郁闷啊，怎么回事呢？之前
<^k^> >> win8都是能够正常联网的，网上查了一下，具体也没找到解决方案，求解？？哪位大神指导怎么回事？ 统计 …
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 乃太不厚道了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lol
<jiero> lol因为很多还不如我姥爷的老相机。。。
<jiero> 早知道就买他的，然后让他买个新的了。。
<freeflying> jiero, 你咋不收我的Pentax啊
<yachtxiao> 有人在么？
<^k^> yachtxiao:点点点.  00:04 
<yachtxiao> mount：拒绝访问怎么办
<yachtxiao> mount -o username=xxx,password=xxxx //ip /mnt -t cifs
<yachtxiao> 这样的
<yachtxiao> 结果给我一个拒绝连接
<yachtxiao> 刚刚打错了
<yachtxiao> 有人知道怎么办么？
<yachtxiao> 连的是windows 2003的FTP
<yachtxiao> 大家进来怎么都不说话？
<yachtxiao> ？？
<yachtxiao> 有人在嘛？
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 没，死光了。
<knownbad> 错，是小光了。
<yachtxiao> 啊？
<knownbad> 不在。
<knownbad> 有话直接说，在聊天室问有人在吗肯定没人理。
<knownbad> 走了。
<edo_y> 好困
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> ofan: 你拼头来过了？
<ofan> knownbad: 啥是姘头
<knownbad> 噢，是姘。
<knownbad> (01:46:21 PM) edo_y: 好困
<knownbad> 不是你相好吗？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 他俩刚结束，正在回味……
<knownbad> 舔舔嘴边。
<^k^> 05:08
<knownbad> 其实也不好说，搞不好人家很正经的。
<knownbad> 以前网上交友没人把我当真。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 因为你没有亮出美国身份吧？
<knownbad> 忘了，但有时人在美国也是个问题。   有个香港女孩就不信任我人在美国。
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/LE1Py
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ Upload Pie - The Simple Image Sharing Tool
<knownbad> I like http://upyours.com/ better.
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ Welcome to UpYours.com
<alvin_rxg> kernel.org 上不去了？
<knownbad> 可以吧？
<knownbad> http://www.kernel.org
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ ti: The Linux Kernel Archives
<alvin_rxg> http://wireless.kernel.org
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 取标题 execution expired
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-14
<wujie> hi
<kves> wujie:点点点.  08:02 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 如何编程给U盘改名 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448892 我在WINDOWS环境下，把U盘取名为YOUWANG。到LINUX下查，是改了卷名称。如何在LINUX 环境下，用C编程给U盘取名字，比如把U盘取名为YOUWANG，要用哪些函数？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcook84 — 2013-09-14 8:29
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助，关于中英字幕文件合并的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448895 想看中英对照的字幕，现有一个英文字幕，一个中文字幕，我知道可以用cat a.ass b.ass > c.ass 的方法， 但是这个剧有很多集，不想一个个改，太累了耶，想弄个脚本来批量来做，求前辈指导。 发现字幕都是 01.en.ass 01.tc.ass 02.en.ass 0
<^k^> >> 2.tc.ass ...24.en.ass 24.tc.ass之类的文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 天羽美羽 — 2013-09-14 9:23
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper|Sleep
<jiero> 快10.1了。
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 无线路由器DHCP功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448897 http://it.enorth.com.cn/system/2009/01/ ... 9396.shtml 无线路由器管理界面，菜单： 安装--->网络设置 问题： 1.选取，“启用DHCP服务器“。（图1，图2） 在无线路由器信号，覆盖范围之内的无线设备，都能 自动 分配到IP地址？ 2.不选取，“启
<^k^> >> 用DHCP服务器“。 是否在显示屏右上角的网络管理图标，dlink菜单设置？（图3，图4） 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<jiero> 有台灯了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我没有开启python，而系统监视器里的进程选项卡中却有一个名为python的进程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448896 为什么我没有开启python，而系统监视器里的进程选项卡中却有一个名为python的进程 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo19 — 2013-09-14 9:26
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 无线路由器DHCP功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448897 http://it.enorth.com.cn/system/2009/01/ ... 9396.shtml 无线路由器硬件： 电话线＋宽带猫＋无线路由器＋无线网卡＋笔记本 无线路由器管理界面，菜单： 安装--->网络设置 问题： 1.选取，“启用DHCP服务器“。（图1，图2） 在无线路由器信号，
<^k^> >> 覆盖范围之内的无线设备，都能 自动 分配到IP地址？ 2.不选取，“启用DHCP服务器“。 电脑要连接无线路 …
<jiero> LibreOffice 4.1系列，缩进默认是2个汉语字符了吗？
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<jiero> imtxc: 早
<onlylove> 喵的早起不习惯，但是今早上是被饿起来的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我没有开启python，而系统监视器里的进程选项卡中却有一个名为python的进程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448896 为什么我没有开启python，而系统监视器里的进程选项卡中却有一个名为python的进程 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo19 — 2013-09-14 9:26
 * adam8157 今天是被装修吵醒的
<iMadper|wakeup> adam8157: 醒了就醒了吧, 不早了也...
<adam8157> iMadper|wakeup: 7:45被吵醒的
<iMadper|wakeup> adam8157: 好吧... 那等午休好了
<jiero> ny
<jiero> iMadper|wakeup: 午安
<jiero> iMadper|wakeup: 我发现买相机部件用的钱不少啊。一个包一个卡加起来好贵的。
<jiero> 再来个三脚架就完了。
<wujie> :-S
<jiero> wujie: 大姐
<jiero> wujie: 你来干嘛？
<iMadper|wakeup> jiero: 早~
<jiero> wujie: 今年有什么收成。
<wujie> 单身啊
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper|wakeup
<jiero> wujie: ？单身就单身呗。
<wujie> 次奥
<wujie> 难过啊
<jiero> iMadper|wakeup: 给妹妹买了个便宜的魔方。。。
<jiero> wujie: 呃呃。被人抛弃了？
<iMadper|wakeup> jiero: 不太会玩魔方...
<wujie> 恩
<jiero> iMadper|wakeup: 我完全不会啊。
<wujie> 俺是gay
<jiero> wujie: 。。。你是男的？
<wujie> 废话
<jiero> wujie: 我一直以为你是女的啊。
<jiero> wujie: 哈哈
<jusss> onlylove: 我想把用友那个实习辞了
<jiero> iMadper|wakeup: 买了个非方形的。
<wujie> 怎么
<jiero> iMadper|wakeup: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/offer-listing/B003P8QP7G/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A1YA2X4ZXSCYXR
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 亚马逊：购买选择：蓝蓝 风语者 超大八面体三角形异形魔方
<wujie> 怎么是女的
<iMadper|wakeup> jiero: 更不会了....
<onlylove> jusss: 你随便，这事情是你自己的，表问我，我不想影响别人的决定然后被抱怨
<jiero> wujie: 或者有个类似nick的，被我当成村姑了
<wujie> :-S
<jiero> wujie: 反正就当你是女的了。
<wujie> 你马马
<jusss> onlylove: 那个地方是那种用友内部员工外出创业搞的，不是用友
<jiero> iMadper|wakeup: 我手里有个2006年得到的手机座，现在没有啥手机能放进去了。
<jusss> onlylove: 内部创业那种
<jiero> iMadper|wakeup: 现在手机都太大了！
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 安装Ubuntu 13.10每日构建版出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448900 根本就看不到下面的选项,试图进入桌面后点击安装13.10无反应! 统计信息: 发表于 由 ysm0908 — 2013-09-14 10:59
<iMadper|wakeup> jiero: 8年前的东西, 不合适正常
<jusss> onlylove: 而且他们那找的人都是跟学校合作的课程，我一学无线网络优化的去那真难受
<jiero> iMadper|wakeup: 我妹妹要回来了。可能买个9.7寸大屏高清（4:3）onda平板。
 * jiero 准备吃饭。
<iMadper|wakeup> jiero: 恩, 那挺好的, 很值
<jiero> iMadper|wakeup: 给妹妹用来切水果
<wujie> 可恶
<jusss_> test
<jusss_> 掉了
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  11:08 
<jusss_> onlylove: 给个建议
<onlylove> jusss_: 这种事情没有建议
<Abinex> adam8157 在啊
<adam8157> Abinex: .
<Abinex> adam8157 在忙么
<adam8157> Abinex: 不忙
<Abinex> Jiero momo
<adam8157> Abinex: 准备出门吃饭, 有啥事儿?
<jiero> ab
<jiero> Abinex: 你还在啊。
 * jiero 以为 Abinex 不再了。。。
<Abinex> Imtxc 捏捏
<Abinex> Adam8157 没事
<icesword> 右手在忙
<Abinex> Jiero 不在了
<jiero> icesword: 左手在键盘上就行
<Abinex> Jiero 出远门了
<icesword> 堂堂中華區 和台灣頻道人一樣多
<Abinex> Jiero 在外面呢，
<icesword> so does chinese only do things that can make money?
<icesword> lol
<Abinex> Icesword 说人话
<onlylove> http://finance.qq.com/a/20130914/003750.htm?qq=0&ADUIN=406551444&ADSESSION=1379124828&ADTAG=CLIENT.QQ.5023_.0&ADPUBNO=26117
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 我国明年试点以房养老 住房抵押银行领养老金_财经_腾讯网
<onlylove> 哎？那个icesword连单词都写不对
<onlylove> Chinese无论什么时候那个首字母C都是要大写的
<jusss_> …
<jiero> onlylove: 据说台湾人更在意钱。
<jiero> 至少台湾的佛教是
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，台湾也是Chinese，就这样
<onlylove> jiero: 不过我更关心的是那个所谓的以房养老这扯淡政策
<jiero> onlylove: 期待看统一乱象
<jiero> onlylove 台湾和大陆统一会啥样子啊
<onlylove> jiero: 我对这个的理解就是，你挂了以后你的房子就归银行了
<onlylove> jiero: HongKong，Macau，不都统一了么
<jiero> onlylove: 反正这个关系链里，银行是组织，可以统一说话。
<onlylove> jiero: 然后想起米国次贷危机那个时候，很多银行屋
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 如何定制自己的ubuntu图标主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448908 看到别的网站上有很多人可以那别人的图标主题，然后自己修改好后再使用。我不知道方法，各位能否告诉一声啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2013-09-14 11:36
<jiero> onlylove: 银行可以投资啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 发明等价物的人类是不能脱离了。
<onlylove> jiero: 你挂了连房子都不能作为遗产留给孩子
<onlylove> jiero: 最主要的是，那些没房子的人，怎么抵押
<jiero> onlylove: 如果买了保险就可以吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 你仔细看看那试点内容就知道多扯了
<jiero> onlylove: 算了，我不管了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: “以房养老”是国际上成熟、普遍养老方式之一，国内初起步
<onlylove> jiero: 和国际接轨的，一般没P民好事
<onlylove> jiero: 老年人住房反向抵押养老保险”，又称“以房养老”，是指老年人将自己名下的房屋产权抵押给银行、保险公司等金融机构，可定期获取一定的养老金直到去世。
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。其实就是相当于银行。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 中国人的故土意识里到城里就不要出去了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: “花了一辈子钱买一套房，然后再压给他们当养老，真是来时光PP，去时P光光！”这不是我说的
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。所以不买房。
<plmokn> 一直租房？
<onlylove> jiero: 把房子卖了 租房住 都比这个划算多了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 我的系统是ubuntu13.0.4,看视频的时候，一划动鼠标，就会出现几秒钟的黑屏，怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448909 看视频的时候，一划动鼠标，就会出现几秒钟的黑屏，怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhengyupann — 2013-09-14 11:49
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我想装个argoUML，于是。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448910 我在terminal里输入：sudo apt-get install argouml 然后就出现 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package argouml 我照着网上说的update了，upgrade了，还是如此，怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 suppert
<^k^> >> bw — 2013-09-14 12:31
<jiero> adam8157: 大妈，来干嘛？
<adam8157> jiero: 刚吃完饭
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。我是刚喝完饮料。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 酷我音乐盒 Gtk/Linux版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448911 大部分功能已完成, 正在加入的功能包括: 显不MV 优化歌词显示效果 正式版不久就会发布. 统计信息: 发表于 由 nae6taiyie0T — 2013-09-14 13:00
 * gfrog_here 早
<hoxily> gfrog_here: 早
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 我去啊！！！！
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 十一去西安的票卖完了！！！！
<adam8157> Mayaer1: 飞过去
<Mayaer1> adam8157: 那几天超级贵
<Mayaer1> adam8157: 几乎不打折
<adam8157> Mayaer1: 从哪出发?
<Mayaer1> adam8157: 南京到西安呀
<adam8157> Mayaer: 几号出发?
<Mayaer> adam8157: 30号 1号都没了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我重新做打算了。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 要一千 略贵
<Mayaer> adam8157: 所以呀。。。。
 * adam8157 午睡
<freeflying> adam8157, 这个点还睡啊
<freeflying> 养膘呢
<onlylove> 想出去玩不知道去哪玩，去哪都很多人的样子
<onlylove> freeflying: 贴秋膘，准备过冬
<Mayaer> jiero: 哈喽～
<Mayaer> freeflying: 哈喽～
 * Mayaer 俺买了2号的票><
<jiero> Mayaer: h
<Mayaer> 3号凌晨到西安。。。
<freeflying> Mayaer, 女汉纸没出去约会啊
<Mayaer> freeflying: 哪儿来的人约会啊～
<onlylove> 和我约会吧~~~
<onlylove> 好吧，我是来捣乱的
<freeflying> onlylove, 快去收了女汉纸
<onlylove> freeflying: 女汉子不要，只要软萌淑
<onlylove> freeflying: 再说了，人在哪还不知道呢
<freeflying> onlylove, 女汉纸在南京
<onlylove> freeflying: 好远啊……我在帝都
<onlylove> freeflying: 所以这活还是交给你好了
<freeflying> onlylove, 咋国家不允许娶几个的
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总有家室了……可惜了
<onlylove> 喵的，联通这打不打算让我愉快的玩了
<onlylove> 延迟从200多瞬间到2000多
<onlylove> freeflying: 木事，可以不明着娶，私底下就好
<freeflying> onlylove, 乃太邪恶了，当心女汉纸tnxjjtds
<iMadper|wakeup> ...
<iMadper> 午觉睡醒, 就看你们俩一起欺负 Mayaer
<onlylove> freeflying: 乃更邪恶，我看了半天还没看明白啥意思
<iMadper> imtxc: 粗来
<onlylove> iMadper: 乃咋把wakeup去掉了，难道sleep了？
<freeflying> onlylove, iMadper 都看懂了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我小学毕业了....
<iMadper> onlylove: 留着, 没意义, 去了, 大家反而发现了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我想装个argoUML，于是。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448910 我在terminal里输入：sudo apt-get install argouml 然后就出现 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package argouml 我照着网上说的update了，upgrade了，还是如此，怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 suppert
<^k^> >> bw — 2013-09-14 12:31
<onlylove> freeflying: 通常一类人才有共同语言
<onlylove> iMadper: 我还以为zombie了
<Mayaer> 我貌似记得 onlylove 是女生的～
<Mayaer> iMadper: 哈喽～
<onlylove> Mayaer: 不是
<iMadper> Mayaer: 早.
<iMadper> Mayaer: 这你都知道?! lol~
<Mayaer> onlylove: 一直以为你是女生><
<freeflying> lol
<Mayaer> ><
<iMadper> 女汉子对应的是啥? 男娘们? 不好听呀
<onlylove> freeflying: iMadper 说咱俩一起欺负女汉子，有这事么……明明是你一个人在欺负我俩
<onlylove> iMadper: 娘炮
 * iMadper 亲眼目睹 Mayaer 的反攻! 犀利
<gfrog_here> 猴总逛完街了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 粗来!
<onlylove> Mayaer: 这个聊天室里面default性别是男
<imtxc> iMadper: 怎么了
<onlylove> Mayaer: 妹纸需要特别声明
<iMadper> imtxc: 送我这个: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004QMH8KI/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B004QMH8KI
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Amazon.com: Beyerdynamic DT-1350-80 Closed Supraaural Headphone for Control and Monitoring Applications, Musicians, and DJ's, 80 Ohms: Musical Instruments
<imtxc> 擦
<gfrog_here> 壕基铛竟然白天也在
<imtxc> DT1350
<Mayaer> onlylove: 酱紫
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 俺在加班。。 开会去了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 能出街, 能在家听
<Mayaer> onlylove: 你真是男的啊？
<iMadper> imtxc: 家吧....
<iMadper> imtxc: 加班...
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 果断不去呀, 你怕谁?!
<gfrog_here> imtxc 你哪天换地儿啊？
<imtxc> iMadper: 不然交接不完
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 中秋后
<iMadper> imtxc: 心态软
<onlylove> Mayaer: 你可以问jiero
<iMadper> imtxc: 心太软
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫不给我证明
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ....
<gfrog_here> imtxc 坐等蹭饭
<imtxc> iMadper: 196 不贵啊
<Mayaer> onlylove: 哈哈 好吧～
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 恩恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀, 不贵, 送我呀
<onlylove> Mayaer: adam8157 也见过，如果他们不承认……那咱俩百合好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 下单吧
<Mayaer> onlylove: 哈哈
<iMadper> 其实, 就算是女汉子, 喜欢的也是男生
<imtxc> iMadper: 帮我也下个
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnnd, 你去下单!
<onlylove> iMadper: 乃啥意思
<imtxc> iMadper: 你有卡啊，帮我也下一个
 * iMadper 那些支持直邮中国的, 能不能货到付款的?
<gfrog_here> 女汉子爱上的会是娘炮嘛？
<imtxc> iMadper: 先开会去了
<iMadper> imtxc: 去吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 你要下单的话记得给我也下了
<imtxc> 1350 好东西啊
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 女汉子的内心独白是: 其实老娘也很萌羞可爱的! 为什么tmd你们这帮臭男人喜欢那些矫揉造作的女生!
<imtxc> 国内好贵呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
<onlylove> cherrot那货做啥去了
<iMadper> imtxc: 关键是, 能出街
<iMadper> onlylove: 有女朋友, 来这里的时间就少了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 好小的地方
<onlylove> iMadper: 我猜那货现在在windows底下
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> iMadper: 他妹纸是渣剑三的，他也去了
<iMadper> 剑侠情缘?
<iMadper> ....
<onlylove> iMadper: 居然是点卡区，果然土豪
<iMadper> onlylove: 点卡一个月能有多少钱?
<Mayaer> iMadper:   cherrot竟然也是男的。。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 看你玩多久
<Mayaer> iMadper: 我以为也是女的。。。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: 是的...
<iMadper> Mayaer: 那我呢?
<iMadper> Mayaer: 你有猜对过吗?
<onlylove> Mayaer: iMadper 是妹子
<Mayaer> iMadper: 那这里除了 iGoogle和我 还有谁是女的。。。。
<onlylove> 哦这……
<onlylove> 可怜的神
<iMadper> Mayaer: 没了, 就你 igoogle 和onlylove 三个了
<imtxc> iMadper: 下
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实我倒是想买
<iMadper> imtxc: 别的都不便携..
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正月卡区一个月60随便造，点卡好像一小时两毛五的样子
<onlylove> iMadper: 或者一小时五毛
<Mayaer> 不跟你们说了。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 那很便宜
<Mayaer> 基友来找我面基
<Mayaer> 我还没洗头发
<Mayaer> orz
<iMadper> Mayaer: ....
<onlylove> iMadper: 照我目前这个玩法，点卡区比月卡花费大
<iMadper> onlylove: 一个月100, 五毛钱一小时, 玩200小时, 平均下来, 一天能玩6个小时呢, 一个月才100...
<onlylove> iMadper: 隐约记得点卡区一天4小时和月卡的花费是一样的
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过, cherrot这么忙, 一天肯定玩不了这么久的吧
<thomasxie> 剪贴板程序大家推荐一个
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以他玩点卡合适
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过这游戏……是半个道具游戏，有很多所谓的增值服务要付费
<Guest4155> exit
<onlylove> 剪贴板？
<iMadper> onlylove: 这种都是给富二代砸钱的... 好在我多年不玩游戏了
<iMadper> thomasxie: 剪贴板... 你需要什么样子的功能, 描述一下
<onlylove> iMadper: 富二代砸钱才不玩金山的破游戏，都去完美或者十美分去
<iMadper> onlylove: 玩什么游戏, 要看朋友玩什么
<thomasxie> 好用的jiuxing
<thomasxie> 就行
<thomasxie> 我在arch下
<onlylove> iMadper: 我玩完美的游戏的时候觉得够黑了，结果人玩十美分游戏的说，完美这点钱也叫黑钱？直接傻了
<iMadper> thomasxie: 我们的问题在于, 不懂什么叫做剪贴板程序
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以下次见了饭团不用客气，只管让他请客
<iMadper> thomasxie: 头一回听说
<iMadper> onlylove: 跟maple不熟
<onlylove> iMadper: 剪贴板管理器之类的，clipboard啥的？
<freeflying> 现在要是睡，晚上就睡不着了
<iMadper> thomasxie: 你是想要一个killing ring, 还是想要读取那些剪贴板?
<thomasxie> 自己动手吧
<iMadper> thomasxie: ...
 * iMadper 我这暴脾气
<thomasxie> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_Applications/Utilities#Clipboard_managers
<^k^> thomasxie ⇪ ti: List of Applications/Utilities - ArchWiki
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B008661MCK/ref=pe_523622_125697592_pe_epc__1p_2_ti
<thomasxie> 哪个好一些
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： (パタゴニア)patagonia M's Houdini Jacket: 服＆ファッション小物
<iMadper> thomasxie: 你说下你需要什么功能
<thomasxie> 就是一个剪贴板管理器
<thomasxie> 常用一些就好
<iMadper> freeflying: 隐约看到了pata....
<onlylove> 可以贴几次的那种？
<iMadper> thomasxie: 你说下你需要什么功能
<iMadper> thomasxie: 你说下你需要什么功能
<thomasxie> 嗯
<freeflying> iMadper, 就是啊
<iMadper> thomasxie: 真费劲.
<onlylove> 我突然想起微软OFFICE那个24次的剪贴板了
<freeflying> iMadper, 所以才发给基蛙
<thomasxie> 没啥特别需要
<iMadper> thomasxie: fcitx自带一个插件. ctrl+;出来
<thomasxie> 一般的
<thomasxie> 这个知道
<iMadper> thomasxie: 剪贴板工具, 意义不明确, 至少我知道就有两种完全不同作用的
<iMadper> thomasxie: 所以才问你需要什么功能, 你半天都不说
<thomasxie> 说来听听
<iMadper> thomasxie: 你就说你需要什么功能呀!
<thomasxie> 我以前用过一个听顺手的
<thomasxie> 挺
<thomasxie> 不过忘记名字了
<iMadper> thomasxie: 你就说你需要什么功能呀!
<iMadper> thomasxie: 你就说你需要什么功能呀!
<iMadper> thomasxie: 你就说你需要什么功能呀!
<thomasxie> 你推荐一下
<thomasxie> 你知道的
<thomasxie> 我试试看
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 基娃是 pata控
<iMadper> thomasxie: 刚不是说了?
<onlylove> 女汉纸走了
<iMadper> thomasxie: 都不知道你是要killing ring工具 还是想要读写剪贴板的工具, 怎么给你推荐?
<onlylove> iMadper: 给推荐读写剪贴板的吧？killing ring是啥
<iMadper> onlylove: emacs里面的环
<iMadper> onlylove: 类似那种行为的
<onlylove> iMadper: 不用emacs，不知道
<iMadper> onlylove: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Kill-Ring.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Kill Ring - GNU Emacs Manual
<onlylove> 理解了
<onlylove> 神今天咋了
<onlylove> 总掉线
<gebjgd> 合体呢
<gebjgd> 精神电波不稳定
<imtxc> iMadper: 下单没有啊
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么?
<imtxc> iMadper: 耳机啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没钱呀, 你下蛋
<iMadper> imtxc: 你下单
<imtxc> iMadper: 你买我就买。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你送我就要
<imtxc> iMadper: 额
<imtxc> iMadper: 这耳机那时候就想买来着
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也心动, 又能出街, 又能在家听
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就果断买
<iMadper> imtxc: 没钱...
<imtxc> 我倒不要求出街
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你不该买这个
<imtxc> iMadper: 那应该哪个
<imtxc> 650？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要买t70p
<iMadper> imtxc: 650没法伺候呀
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实, k702不是比650便宜多了?
<gfrog_here> 现在报培训的真多啊
<jiero> gfrog_here: 到处都是培训啊。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 国家一起风，就有大趋势
<Pudge> 几天没上网，王菲就离婚了。
<gebjgd> Pudge 你哭了？
<Pudge> 要是早个10年，也许会
<Pudge> 现在工作真难找，法国失业率都12%了
<jiero> Pudge: 你哭了？
<Pudge> 人家问我要多少钱，我都不敢往高了要
<iMadper> Pudge: 好久不见你了
<jiero> Pudge: 19岁你就哭？为啥。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 哭你妹
<Pudge> iMadper: 去巴黎找工作去了，
<Pudge> iMadper: 累死
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 有啥好工作?
<gebjgd> Pudge 我同学在巴黎 女的
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 有啥好培训.... 打错了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 多大？
<jiero> Pudge: 大概和你差不多
<gebjgd> Pudge 82的
<Pudge> jiero: 你猜我多大
<jiero> Pudge: 29不是。。。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我艹，正好
<Pudge> gebjgd: 女大三抱金砖
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<gebjgd> Pudge 人家有法国男友
<Pudge> gebjgd: 那算了，法国人口味比较重
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。你极度排斥法国人啊。
<Pudge> jiero: 还好，主要排斥巴黎人
<Pudge> jiero: 跟上海人一个德行，
<jiero> Pudge: 上海人和东北人都只是比较藏着多点。。。
<gebjgd> Pudge 你不是要去澳大利亚么
<gebjgd> Pudge 和你老婆团聚？ 莫非你们也离婚了？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 找不到澳大利亚的工作，
<Pudge> gebjgd: 只能走迂回路线，办加拿大移民，然后她也来
<gebjgd> Pudge 长居了么 入籍了么？
<gebjgd> Pudge kanada 德语里的意思是 没人去
<Pudge> gebjgd: 入个蛋的籍，法国有这么好入籍的
<Pudge> gebjgd: 无所谓，只要能跟我老婆团聚，
<Pudge> gebjgd: 而且确实挣的比法国多多了
<gebjgd> Pudge 华人太多
<gebjgd> Pudge 法国入籍人容易啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我就喜欢华人多，热闹舒服
<gebjgd> Pudge 和我正好相反
<gebjgd> Pudge 那么天朝欢迎你
<Pudge> gebjgd: 扯淡，没有博士，至少工作3年才能申请10年拘留
<Pudge> gebjgd: 对，混2年回国，跟爸妈一起，
<gebjgd> 这么难？
<Pudge> 父母都老了，算来算去，最多还能陪30多年，一年就算能回国2次，也就能看他们60次了，太恐怖了
<Pudge> 必须回国好好陪他们
<Pudge> gebjgd: 相当难。5年工作经验才能开始申请国籍
<gebjgd> Pudge 你不是已经有长居么
<gebjgd> Pudge 德国容易多了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 一般都要申请好多年才能有，除非找个老外结婚
<Pudge> 中国国籍多好，享受法国人的一切福利，还能随时回国
<Pudge> 除了去别的国家需要签证
<gebjgd> Pudge 你要是去大家拿 你的中国护照就难了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 很容易，我好几个同学已经过去了
<jiero> 枣子不够大啊。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 会说法语，去魁北克，基本100%签过
<Pudge> gebjgd: 去了之后就随便你去哪个国家了
<Pudge> 不是，随便哪个省
<Pudge> gebjgd: 而且，去了之后没找到工作的话，只要会说法语，注册一个语言学校，政府就给你每个月1500养着你，
<Pudge> gebjgd: 只要法语考试过关，就一直给
<Pudge> 直到你找到工作
<Pudge> 现在加拿大在实行法语保护政策，好几年了，对于会法语的外国人特别优惠
<gebjgd> Pudge 大家拿 中国人太多了 祝你好运了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 中国人多不是很好吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 可能 gebjgd 不喜欢中国人吧。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 哦...
<gebjgd> iMadper 太多就不好了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 还行吧...
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我身边好多中国人... 绝对不骗你
<gebjgd> iMadper 尤其在国外
<jiero> iMadper:  其实，中国人多了，就产生中国城。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 额... 中国人占领全球了可以
<jiero> iMadper: 有中国人住的地方，公共场所就是脏。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 这个能明白
<jiero> iMadper: 所以老外可能搬走，结果就出现了中国城
<iMadper> jiero: 哈哈, 中国人霸气
<jiero> iMadper: …… 这是霸气么
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀, 兵不血刃, 攻城略地
<Pudge> 我就喜欢中国人多，热闹，有人气
<Pudge> 中国人热心，大家互相帮忙
<Pudge> 上海人除外
<gebjgd> Pudge 你是二线城市来的？
<iMadper> Pudge: 你竟然跟我一样
<iMadper> Pudge: 我通常没有地域歧视... 不过, xx除外
<Pudge> gebjgd: 5线城市
<jiero> 中国人和老外比热心么。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 中国人本质很好的
<jiero> 我没看错吧。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 老外的热心都是错觉，
<Pudge> jiero: 他们只是太闲了，帮你算是找乐子
<jiero> 内务当然不热心，中国人喜欢参与内务。
<Pudge> jiero: 中国人要是自己生活好点了，特别热心的
<Pudge> jiero: 老外只要稍微触及到他自己的利益，绝对理你远远的e
<gebjgd> Pudge 果然  你要是北上广来的 你就不会喜欢人多了
<jiero> Pudge: 中国人触及了自己的利益，会忍着，这样？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你信 Pudge 是伍线城市?
<gebjgd> iMadper ä¿¡
<jiero> iMadper: 其实我不太喜欢中国人的理由是：中国人非常排外。。。
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> iMadper 上海么  5线城市
 * jiero 曾经给自己的规则是鄙视鄙视别人的人。鄙视日本人的人也会受到我的鄙视。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 很多城市并不排外的
<gebjgd> Pudge 看来你对法国印象很不好啊
<jiero> iMadper: 我。。。其实不是很在意那些城市。我最多是因为想知道口音是那个地方的就问。
<jiero> iMadper: 当然网上就想知道了
 * jiero 喜欢收集信息
<jiero> Pudge: 你该去法国唐人街找工作。。。
<gebjgd> jiero 他适合回国
<jiero> gebjgd: 他不想
<gebjgd> jiero 现在谁想
<gebjgd> jiero 你想
<gebjgd> jiero 行动了都
<jiero> gebjgd: 。
<Pudge> 中国人只要自己生活稍微好一点点，就会帮助其他人，能拿出自己仅有的东西
<Pudge> 中国人排外？？
<Pudge> 笑了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 基蛙入pata啊
<gebjgd> Pudge 我信
<iMadper> jiero: 中国人, 大多勇于内斗, 怯于外战.
<Aerowolf> KDE是比Gnome轻量一些吗？
<gfrog_here> 木钱
<iMadper> jiero: 所以, 对自己人, 一言不合, 可能就大打出手, 对外国人, 一般都只会强烈抗议....
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 你怎么也会装穷这个技能了?
<thomasxie> 知己知彼，中国人对外国不了解，所以对外信心不足
<gfrog_here> 猴总神马时候开坛讲讲dc吧
<gfrog_here> 这个月暴预算了，不能再败家了
<jiero> gfrog_here: 讲讲怎么装穷吧。这里无数人都会。
<jiero> 要吸引新人啊。
<jiero> iMadper: 。教育体系，中国人倾向于不敢犯错，以前犯个小错都杀头啊。
<jiero> iMadper: 现在似乎也是。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/142503
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Sennheiser 森海塞尔 HD598 头戴式耳机 _易迅网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<gfrog_here> 今天去yeslab看到教主在讲dc，啧啧
<iMadper> jiero: 这个我就不赞同了...
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。都怪你败过
<iMadper> jiero: 为毛要怪我... ...
<jiero> iMadper: 买过好的耳机，就要越买越贵
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 无底洞
<jiero> iMadper: 没关系赞同不赞同呃。
<jiero> iMadper: 只是想知道，哪点反证多？
<jiero> iMadper: 我从亚马逊买了一本破皮的书。
<iMadper> jiero: 能换的
<jiero> iMadper: 就是我图便宜买的。我不在意破皮。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 教主是谁
<jiero> freeflying: 教主是谁？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 问基蛙
<gebjgd> jiero 因为你不挣钱
<jiero> gebjgd: 对。
<gfrog_here> 教主？秦柯
<gebjgd> jiero 你可以当二爷啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。什么玩意？
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 你自己不介意, 又不影响阅读, 那就好
<jiero> iMadper 在看电影？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好冷啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 找个女孩子或者男孩子抱抱
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你会害羞吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 然后就热了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 下次去抱抱
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。佳能的镜头能高清拍到萤火虫了。
<alvin_rxg> 看别人玩 dota2 了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你也玩呗。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: nyfair 花了￥214买了dom4，你也买吧。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Thinkpad T430i的内置读卡器不能识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448915 电脑是T430i 23441p5,读卡器是Ricoh多合一读卡器，系统是ubuntu10.04,lspci完全没有读卡器的相关信息。求个解决办法，Thinks. 统计信息: 发表于 由 amala — 2013-09-14 18:06
<imtxc> iMadper: 太丑
<imtxc> iMadper: HD598 太渣了
<imtxc> iMadper: 而且，看起来就热啊。。。。
<imtxc> 我对又重又热的耳机怕了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你有钱买耳机，不如买500的麦克风学唱歌~
<jiero> imtxc:  http://www.amazon.cn/gp/offer-listing/B006FE9NFS/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 亚马逊：购买选择：TAKSTAR 得胜 天悦PC-K600专业电容麦克风套装(电脑录音顶级精品) 专业电容麦克风套装
<onlylove> jiero: 买耳机和唱歌啥关系啊……
<jiero> onlylove: 没关系哦。
<jiero> onlylove: 他是壕啊，有1000多的耳机。
<onlylove> 那你和别人说有钱买耳机不如买麦学唱歌？貌似很多人都买isk的麦吧？
<onlylove> jiero: 他不但有耳机，还有耳放
<onlylove> jiero: 高端洋气上档次的东西多了去了
<imtxc> jiero: 白送 mic 我也不要
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<jiero> imtxc: 公鸭？
<onlylove> jiero: 所以imtxc是真土豪
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 白送的麦不要？至少你可以拿着送妹子啊
<imtxc> jiero: 恩
<imtxc> onlylove: 我已经是好人了
<imtxc> onlylove: 没必要
<onlylove> imtxc: 培养感情需要慢慢来么
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是一个麦能解决的
<onlylove> imtxc: 过几天再来个sound blaster
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后配上你的耳机耳放啥的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在没耳放了哇
<imtxc> onlylove: 出掉了
<imtxc> onlylove: SB 耳机无爱
<onlylove> imtxc: 出掉了啊，无所谓，SB5.1直接输出也不错
<onlylove> imtxc: 我说的是SB5.1的声卡，不是耳机
<onlylove> imtxc: 你拿着那么好的东西插realtek上不是浪费么
<onlylove> imtxc: 像我这种无所谓的，随便来个300左右的耳机加上alc声卡听听就无所谓了，反正木耳
<jiero> onlylove: 你们。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 肿么了
<jiero> onlylove: 我所有的耳机8个加起来300元啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 随便一个森海塞尔啥的就200多了……
<onlylove> jiero: 300真心入门
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有啊，我在 mp3 上听的
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。我就是买的入门hi-fi特价。
<jiero> onlylove: 就一个。
<jiero> onlylove: 其他的都是最便宜的
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥MP3？和sony的b172f比咋样
 * jiero 坑了4个飞利浦耳机
<jiero> imtxc: 用手机当mp3
<onlylove> jiero: 手机里面没正经的解码芯片
<jiero> onlylove: flac需要解码？
<jiero> onlylove: 不是靠cpu么。我不懂
<onlylove> jiero: 大概WAV不需要解码？
<jiero> onlylove: 另外，我觉得SONY的Walkman解码应该足够了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: sony的walkman比很多手机里面的音频芯片好
<jiero> onlylove: walkman手机哦。
<onlylove> jiero: 说的就是手机
<onlylove> jiero: walkman是音乐手机
<onlylove> jiero: 你可以研究下walkman的解码芯片
<onlylove> imtxc_away: 你一会away一会儿不away你做啥呢
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<jiero> 号复杂。
<jiero> http://www.ti.com/product/tpa6130a2 是现在手机用的。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Audio - Headphone Amplifier - TPA6130A2 - TI.com
<jiero> 黑天了
<jiero> 我的奶奶好像认为煮东西火越大温度越高。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • windows7下u盘安装ubuntu13.04安装到这里接下来怎样，新手请教，在线等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448916 看到网上教程说分出空白区，点击“+”号添加目录，可是+号点击不了，求教2013-09-13 15-39-25的屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 bbki288 — 2013-09-14 18:39
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹，vs2012居然不支持xp
<namoamitabuddha> VS ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 谁能帮我看懂这张截图啊？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448917 08.png我明明已经添加了中文，但就是灰色，不能选中。为什么呢？？各位高手，请帮我分析分析啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjbear — 2013-09-14 18:52
<iMadper> Pudge: .... 这不是很意外吧...
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> iMadper: 感觉Ubuntu论坛很多很多新人来了，新一代的大学生
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 后生可谓
<iMadper> 后生可畏...
 * iMadper 是错别字大王
<jiero> iMadper: 。萌
<imtxc> iMadper: 语死早
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<jiero> imtxc: 黑子？
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是错别子大王么
<jiero> iMadper: 你的英文名已经够黑了，和pudge差不多。
<imtxc> iMadper: 下单没有
<iMadper> jiero: 我的英文名怎么了?
<jiero> iMadper: 总是给我感觉 im adder
<iMadper> imtxc: 考虑中
<iMadper> imtxc: 要不来个大耳机?
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: 比如？
<jiero> iMadper: d和p我都能看成同样地， 4 和 h 我也看成一样的 所以 huntxu 可以是 4untxu
<iMadper> jiero: 该配眼镜了, 孩子
<iMadper> imtxc: 702
<iMadper> imtxc: 225
<iMadper> imtxc: 450
<iMadper> imtxc: 算了, 450不考虑了, 感觉不是我的听音风格
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 王一般的男人
<jiero> gfrog_here: 牛 ————蛙
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 没理解这句话...
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 入rx1吧，别犹豫了
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 错别字大王 -> 王一般的男人
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我擦，太贵了。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: lol~
<imtxc> gfrog_here: freeflying 快来一起买耳机
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 木耳
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不会后悔的
<freeflying> imtxc, 啥耳机啊
<iMadper> gfrog_here: rx100吧..
<freeflying> iMadper, 太不灵了
<imtxc> freeflying: DT1350
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 表示今天试用了下，不太爽
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 黑卡都满足不了你了...
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 看来你得要全画幅了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 必须全幅啊
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 今天去摸了700D，真大。摸了Nex5，操作真麻烦。摸了rx100，擦，就是个手机的命儿
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 真不建议你上单反，带着出门太累了
<iMadper> 微单吧
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 要么乃也考虑下ep5吧
<litsbu> sony出了镜头，配合手机用的
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这样我们以后可以换头玩
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，这个很诱惑哦，lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 小点的好，轻一点
<jiero> gfrog_here: 你要傻瓜机就说么。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 最主要的是携带方便，那个底的分辨率足够了
<jiero> freeflying: 分辨率的话，最便宜的都行
<imtxc> iMadper: 以前的那个大耳机就戴着太重
<iMadper> imtxc: ... qp450, 巨清
<freeflying> imtxc, 你之前的是啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 我不喜欢450的丰哥
<iMadper> 风格
<imtxc> freeflying: DT440
<freeflying> imtxc, 太高端了，不然我就收你的二手了
<imtxc> freeflying: …………………… 已经出掉了
<freeflying> 擦
<imtxc> freeflying: 80% 的价格
<imtxc> DT440 还高端？
<freeflying> 对我来说很高端
<iMadper> gfrog_here: freeflying: http://product.pconline.com.cn/pdlib/221456_bigpicture1418509.html   其实, 单反还是挺重的, 尤其是配上这个镜头之后...
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【图】适马APO 200-500mm F2.8 EX DG图片( Sigma APO 200-500mm F2.8 EX DG 图片)__外观图片_第1页_太平洋产品报价
<gfrog_here> jiero: 我想要爪机
<freeflying> iMadper, 都用sigma的头，还说啥单反重要啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嗯，可能最后还是搞nex6.。。 日亚比国行便宜500羊，好像不适合海淘哈
<freeflying> iMadper, 其实现在的电子那么发达，单反这没啥意义
<imtxc> iMadper: 快找个耳机咱们凑单买
<iMadper> freeflying: 我没说重要, 我说重...
<freeflying> iMadper, lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃看那个图没有?
<iMadper> freeflying: 那镜头就1.3米
<iMadper> imtxc: 不跟你凑
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 妈蛋，就知道乃拿潜水艇做例子。买这镜头送无敌兔的好嘛。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你有钱, 我没钱
<freeflying> iMadper, lol
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 无敌兔是什么?
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 佳能单反
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 哦, 好吧....
<iMadper> 5D-II
<iMadper> 明白了
<imtxc> iMadper: 无敌兔你都不知道。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道
<imtxc> iMadper: 多看 CHH
<iMadper> imtxc: 我又不碰单反
<iMadper> imtxc: chh是啥?
<imtxc> chh 都不知道？
<iMadper> imtxc: C**韩寒
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.chiphell.com/
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 首页 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 为啥叫chh?
<jiero> gfrog_here: 三星刚出了一个 galaxy s4啊。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 拍照的手机
<gfrog_here> jiero: 渣渣，比微单还大。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 靠，我用得就是啊
<jiero> gfrog_here: 不就和手机一样大么。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哈？ S4那个照相手机？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我一般都去"若批评不自由, 则赞美无意义"
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我都不知道叫照相手机
<gfrog_here> jiero: 微单没手机大的好吧。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 是S4的一个子型号啦
<iMadper> imtxc: 很少去 chiphell
<jiero> freeflying: 新出的 s4 zoom
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不是所有S4都叫照相手机的。壕
<freeflying> gfrog_here, https://one.ubuntu.com/photos/gallery/q0AptoEqS8aW3FT0qf9r5Q:s1pXqmNbTnCOoxhFnkyNYg?path=~%2FPictures%2F2013%2F05%2F27
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: OpenID transaction in progress
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 用S4的土壕，我们做朋友吧。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你看之前的宾得也其实不错
<freeflying> http://ubuntuone.com/2P3t2eMCp04HWzdVSklH8i
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: image/jpeg
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我从来都不是宾得党啊。。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 有什么要求啊。
 * gfrog_here 是正统佳能党。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 宾得 Q
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 宾得渣
<jiero> gfrog_here: 很多佳能的普通相机啊。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 微单就是体积小？
 * gfrog_here 只爱宾得的一款机器， 645D
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿乃家娃儿好萌。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 在线视频下载脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448919 如题。 写了很久了，一直忘了发出来。 统计信息: 发表于 由 南浦月 — 2013-09-14 20:20
<freeflying> gfrog_here, lol
 * gfrog_here 看电影，绿灯侠， lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的照片让我的浏览器又崩溃了
<freeflying> imtxc, 是你浏览器渣好不好
<iMadper> lol~
<jiero> freeflying: 你的小孩子？
<freeflying> jiero, 是啊
<jiero> freeflying: 你这个画质也一般啊。。。和我的相机感觉没太大差异。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, iMadper 国内有啥靠谱的相册不，尼玛公司的那个太慢了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://ubuntuone.com/16Oqb6nZYcYwDcWl5YAFrL
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: image/jpeg
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个不了解... 我只有dropbox来同步...
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 没注意过。我只用picasa
<freeflying> iMadper, 我讨要dropbox这家公司，他们的人品很有问题
<freeflying> gfrog_here, picasa 倒是还好，就是速度悲剧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 还凑合，取决于代理的速度，lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 额, 这不了解...
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 没办法分享给家人朋友啊
<jiero> freeflying: 有啊有啊。cloudfire
<chenchacha> 这里有没有搞嵌入式单片机的
<xiangfu> 这里有没有搞PHP， LAMP 的？
<iMadper> 这里有没有搞游戏开发的
<big_allen> 有木有同廠的，alibaba = =
<jiero> iMadper:  有啊。破马是。
<big_allen> = =
<iMadper> jiero: 其实, 我只是为了保持阵型, 随便问一句
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> 有没有创业的
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> big_allen: caspar是, 不过没来
<big_allen> 保持隊形+1
<jiero> iMadper: 呃，他不是你们同事？
<iMadper> jiero: 跳槽过去了
<freeflying> 准备睡觉去，明天考虑去不去爬Fuji
<jiero> freeflying: http://www.yupoo.com/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 又拍网, 绘生活
<stock-cn> 请问，谁在linux下用了vpngate?
<stock-cn> 我想用vpngate翻墙，但装上后不会用
<freeflying> jiero, 之前他们说要出linux客户端，一直貌似也没出
<jiero> freeflying: 哦。
<big_allen> web服務做得好也挺好
<jiero> stock-cn: windows下用过，到处失败。
<stock-cn> jiero: windows下用经本上没有失败，而且经常更新
<stock-cn> 还有，地下铁路也不会用
<iMadper> freeflying: 终于加载完了, 乃娃真萌!
<freeflying> iMadper, 你这也太悲剧了，这么久
<iMadper> freeflying: 20m 电信光纤入户...
<jiero> stock-cn: 。。。那就是环境不同了，我当时用，根本连不上。
<freeflying> iMadper, 尼玛我厂的东西做得体验还好，就是不考虑网速，f**k
<big_allen> 廠房下載10M路過= =
<stock-cn> jiero: 要选他推荐在前面的服务器
<stock-cn> jiero: 而且最近服务器越来越多了
<freeflying> stock-cn, 免费的东西就不要有太高的指望了
<iMadper> freeflying: 超级慢, 所以我不用ubuntuone
<jiero> stock-cn: 。好吧。
<stock-cn> freeflying: 不是的，vpngate在windows下很稳定，速度很快，服务器很多
<freeflying> 好像快盘打算搞linux客户端
<big_allen> 不是有幾個網盤的fufs了麼。。 我沒用過。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 这东西, 有api了, 很容易自己用fuse写一个的
<stock-cn> jiero: 但是,linux下我不会用
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 看来下一个电脑真要换回水果了
<stock-cn> jiero: 你试试怎么用
<freeflying> iMadper, 人家不让你用api还不是歇啊
<jiero> stock-cn: 不知道
<freeflying> iMadper, 其实都是http的, 写起来应该简单，就是人不给你api
<iMadper> freeflying: 都有的... 只要是http
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩.
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 双枪，一只ultrabook，一只mba
<freeflying> iMadper, 不然会有很多限制的
<big_allen> http://www.oschina.net/p/fufs   就是這種東西= =
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 干脆在家里整个mac mini?
<^k^> big_allen ... ⇪ fufs首页、文档和下载 - 用户空间文件系统 - 开源中国社区
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我也想来着，但是mac mini加显示器也跟mba差不多少了，移动力差了好几个数量级
<freeflying> iMadper, 最近有人买电脑推荐他收我的台式机吧
<freeflying> 我正好换个mac mini
<iMadper> freeflying: 好
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 要是整天在家到很合适。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 肯定是整天在家用啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 反正我也不搞桌面了，估计以后也不搞了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 整套水果方案其实很牛逼的，超安逸
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 就是开始走下坡路了
 * iMadper 黑 mba一辈子
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 就看水果电视的了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 小米吧
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 粗粮差得远。
 * jiero 现在想要啥都不知道了
<big_allen> MBP用了一個月了，感覺不適應 T  T
<iMadper> letv呀
 * iMadper 笔记本就看好日系
<Pudge> iMadper: 喳喳
<iMadper> Pudge: 你最近这么忙?
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 双显卡电脑（gma hd4000+gt620m）已经成功用vaapi输出视频。请问能不能用vdpau输出呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448922 双显卡电脑（gma hd4000+gt620m）已经成功用vaapi输出视频。请问能不能用vdpau输出呢？ 使用smplayer选择vdpau输出，只有声音没图像 终端下输入vdpauinfo或者optirun vdpauinfo都输出： display: :0 scr
<^k^> >> een: 0 Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Error creating VDPAU devic …
<big_allen> 富士通麼那種圓圓的觸控板的那種
<iMadper> big_allen: nec
<Pudge> iMadper: 非常
<iMadper> Pudge: 有事找你呢, 私聊
<big_allen> = =那是nec的麼
<Pudge> iMadper: 下周二开始上班，我明天还要出门
<big_allen> 看有人用過，好舒服的樣子。。
<freeflying> iMadper, 带台nec回去卖
<iMadper> freeflying: lavie 太心动了...
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.amazon.co.jp/NEC-PC-LY750JW-LaVie-Y/dp/B009TPLL46/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379162872&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=laptop+lavie
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： NEC PC-LY750JW LaVie Y: パソコン・周辺機器
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 你没用过日系的本子吧？
<big_allen> 38,780 円？
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 超容易坏又巨难拆。
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 没, 已知心理痒痒
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 恩, 拆过sony的, 直接弄坏了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/cat_mens_apparel.htm?category=app_mjv&sort=POP&size=&width=&shoeLast=&price= 这里价格不错，适合搞几件回来
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Joe's New Balance Outlet - Discount Men's Apparel - Jackets
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 每次拆sony的本子我都问候他祖宗十八代
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你的转运发货没
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 恩, 我也是!
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 还木，还没到转运公司呢
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我不买NB了，今年不跑步，我继续用dkn的低端徒步鞋对付了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here,  lol
 * gfrog_here 买了半打哈啤喝
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我今天也买了半打麒麟
<OTCRSQS> 有人吗？
<OTCRSQS> 我是双系统，一个是opensuse64位的，一个是ubuntu 。我昨天ubuntu用玩dota2好好的，今天放学回家的时候发现steam平台打不开了。重启几遍后出现对话框为：Fatal Error:Steam failed to load:*Steam Start Engine （0下bfcc1a00） failed with error 1:A Steam Engine Instance already exists。 我卸载了steam后重新安装依旧如此，百度上的方法也试了。不好使。 求各位大ç
<big_allen> 中國產的麒麟也不錯了，珠海產的
<^k^> OTCRSQS:点点点.  20:55 
<OTCRSQS> 重启也没用，求各位大神指点。百度上的办法试了没用
<iMadper> OTCRSQS: 你刚才发的, 是乱码
<iMadper> OTCRSQS: 别用复制来的
<OTCRSQS> 。。。。。
<OTCRSQS> 额，那我重写吧
 * iMadper iMadper|Busy
<OTCRSQS> 我是双系统，一个是opensuse64位的，一个是ubuntu32位。我昨天用ubuntu玩dota2好好的，今天放学回家的时候发现steam平台打不开了，什么都没出，我重启了几遍后出现对话框：Fatal Error：Steam failed to load:*Steam Start Engine (0bfcc1a00) failed with error 1:A Steam Engine Instance already exists .我卸载steam后重新安装依旧如此，百度百科上的方法也试过了。ä¾
<OTCRSQS> 可算手动打完了。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 要不 t50p?
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • Ubuntu 13.04不能装openyoudao? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448924 搞了整整两天了。。。我刚装的Ubuntu，还是个新手，好多英语单词不懂 而且我要编程的，也必要得要个字典，一直用有道 所以一装好系统就想装个openyoudao，然后我就掉坑里了 好像官网上的安装方法只适用于12.04？ 添加sources.list安装
<hoxily> 2013-09-14 21:01:33OTCRSQS我是双系统，一个是opensuse64位的，一个是ubuntu32位。我昨天用ubuntu玩dota2好好的，今天放学回家的时候发现steam平台打不开了，什么都没出，我重启了几遍后出现对话框：Fatal Error：Steam failed to load:*Steam Start Engine (0bfcc1a00) failed with error 1:A Steam Engine Instance already exists
<hoxily> .我卸载steam后重新安装依旧如此，百度百科上的方法也试过了。
<hoxily> OTCRSQS: 你想说的是这个？
<chenchacha> dota2。。。
<OTCRSQS> 不是，我就是想知道怎么办= =
<chenchacha> 不用wine额也能玩游戏了？
<OTCRSQS> dota2有linux版的
<chenchacha> 不错诶
<OTCRSQS> 额
<chenchacha> 你这个样子似乎是配置文件出错了诶
<hoxily> iMadper: 在？
<OTCRSQS> 不过服务器中国关闭，能不能和国服的人一起匹配不知道
<OTCRSQS> 配置错了？
<chenchacha> 删掉~/.local ~/.config 还有~/下面和steam有关的所有文件
<OTCRSQS> 搜噶
<chenchacha> 让steam光溜溜的运行
<OTCRSQS> dota2也删除是不？
<chenchacha> 配置文件删掉就好了吧
<chenchacha> ～下的
<chenchacha> 用户目录下的
<OTCRSQS> ok谢谢了
<hoxily> chenchacha: Fatal Error：Steam failed to load:*Steam Start Engine (0bfcc1a00) failed with error 1:A Steam Engine Instance already exists . 的意思是指已经启动了，不能再运行一个实例？
<chenchacha> 是的
<chenchacha> 如果莫名其妙启动了
<hoxily> chenchacha: 刚才他的发言在我这里显示成乱码了。
<hoxily> 奇怪。明明是utf-8编码呢。
<chenchacha> irc怎么会分发下去还会乱码？
<hoxily> chenchacha: otcrsqs成功解决问题了吧。已经quit了。
<chenchacha> 大概是去重启了
<hoxily> 喔
<wujie> :-S
<hoxily> /op hoxily
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎麽把系統的OpenGL的版本升級到4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448926 怎麽把系統的OpenGL的版本升級到4？ glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version" OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 9.1.4 统计信息: 发表于 由 creatxr — 2013-09-14 21:45
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 装 驱动
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 尝试，以确定这是否是一个人或一个计算机响应。  21:51 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 让你回复帖子
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 你试图阻止战斗的人吗？  21:52 
<IsoaSFlus> 有人吗？
<IsoaSFlus> 前辈们~
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  21:52 
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: kk酱~
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 这是cool.Can你说任何外语？  21:54 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • windows 7下安装kubuntu跟安装的ubuntu有区别吗？怎么安装3系统。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448927 1、我在Windows7 上通过“EasyBCD 2.2”成功安装了“ubuntu13.04”，现在又划出了一个分区想安装kubuntu，请问我按照我安装ubuntu的方法，可以成功安装kubuntu吗？成功安装后，我会不会启动不了ubuntu和Window
<^k^> >> s了呢？ 2、Windows 7先安装ubuntu13.04的方法网上很多，我按照“Windows 7下硬盘安装Ubuntu 13.04图文教程”的方法 …
<chenchacha> 。。。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 决定收nex6了，ef-nex的接环目测基本可用，虽然对焦慢了点
<IsoaSFlus> 前辈们，linux终端下怎么让程序后台运行？
<chenchacha> 命令后面加个 &
<IsoaSFlus> 已运行的程序呢？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总这个推荐人是乃嘛？ http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/142617
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Columbia 哥伦比亚 Compounder II Shell 女款冲锋衣 _Amazon优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<chenchacha> ctrl+z就扔到后面去了
<IsoaSFlus> chenchacha: 那个只是暂停不是？
<chenchacha> 然后用bg让他在后台跑
<iMadper> hoxily: 在
<jiero> cherrot: 当想要手动时，害怕沉沦，自动了。还是自动化的相机罢。我除了闪存卡，需要个相机包，还需要一个三脚架，43+24+25，机子378。结果也是500元级别的数码相机了。。。真该买2手的了。
<jiero> 都睡了。睡吧睡吧。
<flystom> :)
<flystom> d
<flystom> o
<flystom> 原来这就是irc的聊天频道呀
<flystom> 哈哈
<mulongxiaoxiao> ...
<somson> ?_?
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<somson> ?_?
<somson> 深夜不睡觉
<somson> 睡睡
<dragon-green> 有人在吗
<^k^> dragon-green:点点点.  01:00 
<dragon-green> 我有一个问题
<dragon-green> 我加了off-the-record messaging 插件 怎么看不出效果呢
<dragon-green> 说是提供私密安全的对话
<dragon-green> 哪里可以看到是加密的？
<happyaron> 这个频道是有public log的
<dragon-green> 啊
<chenchacha> 。。。
<chenchacha> 这么晚了还没睡
<cherrot> PC机有必要Raid0提一下速度不。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 没必要
<happyaron> cherrot: 上ssd
<cherrot> happyaron, 还不睡。。  SSD没钱买  现在有一块500G 一个1T
<happyaron> cherrot: 那算了吧，提高不了什么，反而数据风险更大
<cherrot> happyaron,  raid0以后，分区出了错误无法用原本不raid的修复方式修复吗？不然为什么都说风险大？
<happyaron> cherrot: 显然没法那么修啊……
<cherrot> happyaron, 那就绝对木有必要了～  下午看文档看得半懂不懂的  还以为mdadm会更安全。。看来是误解了
<happyaron> :)
<cherrot> happyaron, 多谢 ;)
<happyaron> 别客气
<cherrot> fracting, 你也在？
<lib_dim> 大婶们好，，我安装ubuntu的时候忘了分区了，，。现在只有一个分区。。请问用什么工具可以重新分区？
<alvin_rxg> lib_dim: gparted. 但需要离线分区。可以去看看 gparted 的 livecd。当然你也可以先把系统打包一下，重新分区，然后再解包回去
<hoxily> lib_dim: 你是想调整分区大小吗？
<hoxily> lib_dim: 一般更改分区意味着当前所有数据都会丢失。所以分区操作前要记得备份重要数据。
<hoxily> lib_dim: 可以备份到U盘，移动硬盘，或者网盘。
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: -1
<hoxily> alvin_rxg: -？
<lib_dim> alvin_rxg, hoxily 谢谢。
<lib_dim> 我只有一个分区，这样有没有必要分成几个？
<cherrot> lib_dim, ubuntu的liveCD自带gparted了 cc alvin_rxg
<hoxily> lib_dim: 够用就行。
<maivel> lib_dim: 一个/ 一个home足以
<cherrot> hoxily, 我都是直接调整分区大小  懒得备份。。
<lib_dim> 够用。。就是一个500G的硬盘，只分了一个
<cherrot> hoxily, 只要不掉电就行 lol
<lib_dim> 直接调整你用的什么工具呢？ cherrot
<cherrot> lib_dim, gparted
<lib_dim> cherrot, 这个可以登入系统后调整大小然后再创建分区？
<lib_dim> 还是？
<cherrot> lib_dim, 不可以 需要livecd  调整分区必须要保证你的分区没被挂载
<hoxily> lib_dim: ext4是日志型文件系统，丢失的只是没有提交成功的那部分数据。
<lib_dim> cherrot, 0.0 我以后再分把，，对这个系统不熟悉，先学习学习。谢谢!
<cherrot> lib_dim, 我是256M /boot, 4g swap, 5g /, 8G /opt, 32G /usr 7g /var 剩下的给 /home. 这是我500G的方案，其实没必要这么多～
<cherrot> lib_dim, :)
<happyaron> ... / /home 没了
<happyaron> cherrot: 我能说你微微蛋疼么……
 * cherrot 正在给1T的新盘分区中...
<happyaron> 。。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 蛋好疼的说  这么多分区 调整一次好麻烦。。。
<lib_dim> 为何蛋疼？ home不是很多吗
<cherrot> lib_dim, 分区太多了～～
<happyaron> :)
<lib_dim> 我这样是不是这么多东西。。。都用的同一个分区。。
<lib_dim> 0.0  安装系统的时候。。我好像错过了什么
<cherrot> lib_dim, 先玩儿着吧  分区一般不动起始扇区问题不大。
<cherrot> lib_dim, ubuntu的自动模式吧  应该不会提示你分区
<lib_dim> 恩。先玩着。。以后慢慢再学习
<lib_dim> 提示了。。。但是我选错了。
<hoxily> lib_dim: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%97%A5%E5%BF%97%E6%96%87%E4%BB%B6%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ t: 日志文件系统 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<lib_dim> T.T
 * cherrot 万能而伟大的ext4。。。台式机来回颠簸出过两次硬盘故障，都用fsck.ext4满屏跑码后完美解决
<lib_dim> hoxily, thx,我去学习学习。
<chenchacha> 这么晚了还有这多人
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 05:01
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-15
<hoxily>  /msg nickserv register irc199106296 hoxily@qq.com
<hoxily|droid> 瞎了！
<hoxily|droid> 怎么发出来了。
<ofan> hoxily|droid: 多打了个空格
<hoxily> ofan: 这频道有公开的log，怎么破？
<ofan> hoxily: 换个密码
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<hoxily> ofan: 还在兜售ssh/vpn么？
<ofan> hoxily: 你要买？
<hoxily> ofan: 我问问。能试用么？
<ofan> 额 不提供试用
<hoxily> ofan: 要签合同的么？
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> hoxily, 你去ec2上搞个账号，然后用他们的m1.tiny的机器，一年免费
<hoxily> freeflying: o
<freeflying> ofan, lol 你的ssh/vpn更难卖了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<test_> .shell df -h
<test_> .shell rm -f *
<hoxily> freeflying: ec2是指这个么？Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud
<hoxily> freeflying: 木有信用卡，卡在 Enter Your Payment Information Below 这一步了。
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  09:43 
<hoxily> jlzhang: hi
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线路由器密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448935 ubuntu 12.04 LTS 无线路由器硬件： 电话线＋宽带猫＋D-link无线路由器＋D-link无线网卡＋笔记本 问题： 1.上面的网络硬件配置。 如果，在无线路由器，信号覆盖范围之 外 的远程电脑。 用扫描软件，可以扫描到无线路由器的IP地址么？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 网关作用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448937 http://publish.it168.com/2005/0920/20050920012101.shtml 问题： 1.“比如有网络A和网络B，网络A的IP地址范围为“192.168.1.1~192. 168.1.254”，子网掩码为255.255.255.0；” 网络A，有多少台电脑，怎样计算出来？ 2.如果，要网络A与网络B之间通信。 它们的网关是
<^k^> ─> 多少，怎样计算出来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gaou — 2013-09-15 12:27
<^k^> 新 东北校区 • 新人报道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=121901 大家好，我是大连海事大学的学生。初学者，以后希望大家多多关照。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunhesong — 2013-09-15 12:27
<Mayaer> 啦啦啦～～
<shuiyoushui> 哇哈哈
<shuiyoushui> 我进来了
<chenchacha> 。。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手！！我的网卡被识别成蓝牙怎么破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448940 我刚装的ubuntu13.04有线链接正常，无限网卡却被识别成蓝牙了，怎么破！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 crazz — 2013-09-15 12:47
<shuiyoushui> 有木有其他的irc频道额。我想多学习学习
<chenchacha> irc都这样的
<chenchacha> ubuntu-cn还算活跃的
<shuiyoushui> 哦哦
<shuiyoushui> 没有外国的娱乐性质的irc么
<shuiyoushui> 好不习惯额
<chenchacha> 哪里这么多娱乐
<shuiyoushui> 练英语
<chenchacha> 这个容易嘛，随便打开irc列表
<chenchacha> 朝人多的频道钻
<shuiyoushui> 随便打开一个就是空的
<chenchacha> #ubuntu应该有不少人
<jiero> 这里就是娱乐性的吧。
<jiero> ubuntu是公司执勤，不能耍。
<jiero> 能耍的irc就是游戏的irc，或者非公司维护的
<chenchacha> irc频道娱乐性都不高。。
<jiero> 你没经验啊。。。
<chenchacha> 讨论游戏需要上irc么
<jiero> irc可是我玩的一些游戏内嵌入的通讯方式。
<jiero> 为啥不行？
<jiero> 去 ##crawl 瞧瞧
<chenchacha> 不了解
<chenchacha> 我不怎么玩网游
<chenchacha> 只玩大基三
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 没听说过
 * jiero 不怎么玩非网络的游戏，但我不玩MMORTS
<jiero> 也不玩所谓的ARPG
<chenchacha> 没见过irc通信的游戏
<shuiyoushui> 推荐常用的irc吧
<shuiyoushui> 我过去逛逛
<jiero> shuiyoushui: 没有什么叫做常用。
<chenchacha> ##c和#ubuntu一直有人
<chenchacha> 练英语不错
<shuiyoushui> 哦哦
<jiero> #windows 一直有人
<chenchacha> 诶
<chenchacha> windows没去过
<chenchacha> 去瞧瞧看
<chenchacha> windows的人只有ubuntu的三分之一
<jiero> 我去过，问如何装windows，顺便聊聊。linux在那里也是很多人熟悉
<jiero> 话说，这个世界真的是电子产品过剩啊。
<chenchacha> 不见得
<chenchacha> 帮不上什么忙的电子产品过剩
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 在ubuntu下每次都要用终端输入python /xxx/xxx/proxy.py 好麻烦,能写一个什么东西双击就能运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448942 在ubuntu下每次都要用终端输入python /xxx/xxx/proxy.py 好麻烦,能写一个什么东西双击就能运行吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 bumzy — 2013-09-15 13:53
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装xend后，原系统不能启动了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448943 最近，做实验，安装了xend虚拟机，其他的更改，就是更新了ubuntu的官方更新文件，其他的什么也没有做。 运行恢复模式显示这个错误，然后就不动了。/bin/sh:error while loading shared libraries:libc.so.6 cannot open shared object file:no such file or dir
<^k^> ─> ectory 个人感觉，好像是更新或者安装xend时候，把libc.so.6这个文件更新了，文件名也变了，早晨系统找不到 …
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 为emacs添加加载路径的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448946 想安装color-theme,看网上的文档要把themes和color-theme.el放在加载路径,看了很多文档都是 (add-to-list 'load-path "~/.emacs.d/color-theme-6.6.0") 添加这个, 但我的.emacs.d在 根目录-home-用户名 里,那么我的代码是不是要改成 (add-to-list 'load-path "~/home./用户名/.e
<^k^> ─> macs.d/color-theme-6.6.0") ???求大神指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 makubx — 2013-09-15 14:35
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 为emacs添加加载路径的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448948 想安装color-theme,看网上的文档要把themes和color-theme.el放在加载路径,看了很多文档都是 (add-to-list 'load-path "~/.emacs.d/color-theme-6.6.0") 添加这个, 但我的.emacs.d在 根目录-home-用户名 里,那么我的代码是不是要改成 (add-to-list 'load-path "~/home./用户名/.e
<^k^> ─> macs.d/color-theme-6.6.0") ???求大神指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 makubx — 2013-09-15 14:37
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 为emacs添加加载路径的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448946 想安装color-theme,看网上的文档要把themes和color-theme.el放在加载路径,看了很多文档都是 (add-to-list 'load-path "~/.emacs.d/color-theme-6.6.0") 添加这个, 但我的.emacs.d在 根目录-home-用户名 里,那么我的代码是不是要改成 (add-to-list 'load-path "~/home./用户名/.e
<^k^> ─> macs.d/color-theme-6.6.0") ???求大神指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 makubx — 2013-09-15 14:35
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 13.04 Realtek RTL8188EE 无线网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448949 U盘安装ubuntu13.04 64位后，无线网开关失效，用iwconfig命令没有查到wlan的信息，应该是没装无线驱动，本本的型号是：HP Pavilion 14-e023tx，在W7上查到的网卡信息是：Realtek RTL8188EE 802.11bgn Wi-Fi Adap，在Realtek官网上
<^k^> ─> 没查到RTL8188EE网卡的信息，只有： RTL8191SU RTL8191SE-VA2 RTL8192SE RTL8188SU RTL8192SU RTL8192CU RTL8188CUS RTL8188CE RTL8192CE …
<edo_y> 这个时间段还有人么。。。
<litsbu> edo_y: 这个时间段应该是人多的时候吧～～周末的下午
<edo_y> 大家周末都在干什么
<litsbu> 一般会Ingress（游戏）好友聚会
<litsbu> 不知这里有多少人玩Ingress http://www.ingress.com
<^k^> litsbu ... ⇪ Ingress
<edo_y> ingress有这么好玩么？
<litsbu> 这个因人而异吧，不过可以玩玩，最起码能脱宅
<edo_y> 脱宅……
<edo_y> 这是在帮助宅男反攻世界么
<litsbu> ingress官网有个宣传视频可以去看看，作下了解
<litsbu> ^k^: 你也有玩Ingress？
<^k^> litsbu, 我没有做任何你说。  15:50 
<litsbu> ^k^: 语法？
<^k^> litsbu, 你有什么条件，我应该知道吗？  15:51 
<litsbu> ^k^: whatever
<^k^> litsbu, 你是说你不关心它？  15:54 
<litsbu> ^k^: 对于你所用的语法，我理解不了
<^k^> litsbu, 你的目的是我使用的语法，你可以不理解。  15:56 
<litsbu> ^k^: 你用的汉字我都认识，但是你要表达的意思，我基本不能理解。
<edo_y> 这个是个ai吧……
<^k^> litsbu, 不说你知道的字符，但我想说你根本不明白。  15:59 
<Pudge> ^k^: 想爸爸了么
<^k^> Pudge, 这是我的根本目的。  16:00 
<Pudge> 真乖
<litsbu> Pudge: 晕，我还跟他聊了@_@
<edo_y> ^k^ 是谁写的你？
<^k^> edo_y, 我服从理查德·华莱士博士。  16:02 
<edo_y> ^k^ 那是Alice的主人 不是你的
<litsbu> 新人不懂啊～～～
<^k^> edo_y, 这似乎是我的主人。  16:03 
<edo_y> ^k^ 为什么每次有人粘贴链接你就会自动提示 XXX ⇪ XXXXX之类的？
<edo_y> ^k^ 怎么做到的？
<^k^> edo_y, 你有多少时间？  16:07 
<edo_y> ^k^ 。。。我有一些时间
<chenchacha> 。。。。
<chenchacha> 这个bot前言不搭后语
<edo_y> ^k^ 你是男孩子还是女孩子？~
<litsbu> ^k^: 连调戏你的心情都没有了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<xuan880> 没想到竟然有手机用Ubuntu的内核
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 怎样在nautilus的左边计算机栏位里添加自定义的目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448951 nautilus的“计算机”下只有主文件夹、桌面、视频、图片等 几个目录 想在其中加几个链接可以快速导航到自定义的目录中，请问怎么改？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hk1263 — 2013-09-15 16:34
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总快上 http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/142739
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Columbia 哥伦比亚 户外运动特价冲锋衣_Columbia优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<adam8157> iGoogle: 哈哈哈
<gfrog_here> adam8157: momo
<gfrog_here> iGoogle: 神
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 今天好大风啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 一直保持在150+的心率
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 帝都今天雾蒙蒙，我都没出屋
 * adam8157 恭迎神驾
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这边早上暴雨，9点多跑秋叶原去了趟
<iGoogle> freeflying: 我去吃你。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 结果悲催的把镜头盖丢了
<iGoogle> adam8157: lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: yooo，去看软妹纸嘛？ lol
<adam8157> iGoogle: 崽崽来不
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 就地买个新的，镜头。 lol
<gfrog_here> iGoogle: 神要来帝都？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 他跑到日本去了
<iGoogle> adam8157: @@ 不呢。
<freeflying> iGoogle,  你来我请你吃饭
<edo_y> 去日本了？哇啦亚麻席~
<iGoogle> 果然去日本了。。。
<iGoogle> gfrog_away: 我去吃你
<gfrog_here> iGoogle: 神乃神马时候来？
<freeflying> adam8157, 秋叶原太适合乃去了，宅文化的圣地啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 简直是宅宅们的麦加
<gfrog_here> iGoogle: 非要在我辞职离开帝都的时候来帝都嘛？
<adam8157> freeflying: 卧槽, 我对宅文化毫不了解好不好
<adam8157> freeflying: 适合基狗和nyfair
<freeflying> adam8157, nani?
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lol 俺不是宅男啊。
<iGoogle> gfrog_here: 你咋。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 我不看acg的, 我宅文化个鬼哦
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 人家妹纸都不让拍，勒了个去
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 拍妹纸要去新宿？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 基狗好像夏天在霓虹国待了很久。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, cosplay成女仆的那种
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 人家那是工作装，lol
 * gfrog_here 帝都好像也有女仆咖啡馆。 cc adam8157
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 后来坐错地铁，跑到新宿去了，是在没劲下去逛了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 杭州有小红帽女仆咖啡厅
<gfrog_here> adam8157: lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 果然去新宿了。 哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 霓虹国真的很小啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 叔儿，乃在霓虹国大街上也说日语吗？ 日本妹纸能理解的了不？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 东京基本搞个自行车就能逛完了
<iGoogle> freeflying: 去女体盛没
<adam8157> 土豆一挖一麻袋
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 基本不说啊，就一句，然后立马转英语
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 难道也就朝阳区那么大？
<adam8157> 哦嗨哟, 阿里嘎多, 吧噶, 就会这几句
<gfrog_here> freeflying: wow，原来乃会日语。
<adam8157> freeflying: 顺义是高级住宅区啊!!! 王菲都住那
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 顺义那到处都是度假村儿
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 失礼しました
 * gfrog_here 现在喝啤酒是不是早了点。。。
<adam8157> 对了, 还有大丈夫, 萌大乃
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看不懂 @_2
<freeflying> adam8157, 靠，王菲离婚远离是因为你啊
<adam8157> freeflying: ... 我也不想啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: http://www.dianping.com/c/beijing-Food-52314501.html
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ [探店]京城首家女仆主题餐厅 让萌系美女侍候你-北京美食-大众点评网
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 东京大概就朝阳+海淀吧
<freeflying> 不过霓虹国的地铁真发达啊
<freeflying> 每次在霓虹国听到英语都倍感亲切
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 卧槽 走着
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那也够大了，够天朝省会级城市了。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 快去围观。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 日系英语竟然还倍感亲切。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我怒销了ae金, 积分都花光了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你现在肉身在哪
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 至于嘛，我都不攒小招的积分了。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 凳子上 @_@
<gfrog_here> ad
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 还在帝都啦
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 洁癖, 我嫌卡太多 =,=
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 用不着的必须销, 昨天还专门跑公司碎了两张卡
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 肯定不是日式英语啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: hold住一堆卡确实有难度。我已经冷冻了一把卡了。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 霓虹国西洋鬼佬也很多？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 多啊
 * adam8157 某会员卡的系统真是烂, 被我轻松修改了身份证号出生日期等数据
 * gfrog_here 昨晚在鸟巢看到仨阿三妹问路，结果他们拦到一个听不懂阿三英语的哥们。 lol
 * gfrog_here 阿三问shopping thunder肿么走。那个中国哥们比划吃饭的手势，然后指反了方向，哈哈。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448952 我的ubuntu之前桌面右上角有网络连接的标志，现在没有了，从系统中找到network这项，可是只能新建vpn，这是怎么回事啊？求高手解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 shiyutianl — 2013-09-15 16:53
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你咋不直接带她们去呢
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我没反应过来，本来以为那哥们能hold住呢，结果我走过去再回头看，就发现那哥们往相反的方向指呢。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: shopping thunder? center吧
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 霓虹国3G效果真心不错啊，我在路上用 line和我老婆聊天效果很不错
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 。
<adam8157> ...
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 也就天朝的网络最烂
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 米帝的3G也不给力
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 米帝大农村有4G啊
<freeflying> 今天倒是看到了很多小时候很想买的东西
<freeflying> 电子管还有得卖
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哆啦A梦嘛？
<freeflying> 不过真心贵啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 那不是我小时候的啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 去看拍电影的现场了么
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那阿童木
<freeflying> imtxc, 没去，人太多
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 电子元器件，手台什么的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 其实国内也有的卖，只不过没日本那么发达就是了。 例如海淀黄庄那个中发。 cc adam8157
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我的45/1.8没法扫街，展不开
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这里的手台都好高级的，kenwood这些
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 快使用鱼眼镜，嘿嘿哈嘿。
<freeflying> 可惜国内管制，不然搞对回去玩了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 难道带不回来？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 怕万一查
<edo_y> 两只臭大姐来来回回走了好久了 就是不交配
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 还是要搞个17/1.8, 套头带着怎么都嫌大
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying:点点点.  17:40 
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxNznrlRXGU&feature=share
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ YouTube - Bike Fit: It's All About the Bike
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu12.04,安装gnome桌面后使用10分钟会自动黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448953 桌面设置没问题，把Gnome桌面卸载了也会黑屏 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiangjieshi516 — 2013-09-15 17:42
<stmsgebjgd> “只有在歌星离婚这类事情中，兲朝人民才拥有真正的言论自由啊。”“呵呵，那是通俗的，你换民族的试试。”
<xuan880> 什么意思？
<freeflying> lol
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<archl> 大家好。我发现这台老电脑，windows xp下只能检测出1GB内存。linux能使用2GB
<archl> 这有什么破解办法么。
<stmsgebjgd> archl, 就用linux
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 我爹有很深的windows 组件情节。要IE和MS OFFICE
<stmsgebjgd> archl, 换爹
<imtxc> archl: 换吧
<archl> stmsgebjgd imtxc 。。。
 * archl 践踏 imtxc
<imtxc> ..
<zlei> 能不能让emacs在回显区时自动切换到英文
<freeflying> adam8157, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109875/
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕帮我看看这个是啥问题
<archl> 可能是修不好了。
<archl> 算了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法用终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448954 安装好debian后可以正常使用，就是不能ctrl alt f1，按了之后是黑的，再回图形就被劈成两半的桌面，当初也没在意，可现在老遇到图形崩溃的情况，按啥都没反应，又不能进终端，无奈，只好强行关机，所以想到要把终端这一问题解决，请问我这是什么
<^k^> ─> 情况？该如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-15 19:00
<stmsgebjgd> 还是换爹吧  那个难度小点
<jiero> 用了台 ATI
<jiero> ATI X550 + AMD Althon64 ×2 3800+ 哈哈。
<jiero> 合计100W功率那。
<stmsgebjgd> jiero, 電力部門的?
<jiero> 看来还是单电相机比较好。
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 嗯嗯。你是你是。
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 別找我啊。
<stmsgebjgd> jiero, 這麼有錢
<stmsgebjgd> jiero, 100w的燈泡
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 嗯嗯。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ext4文件系统持续改进,代码已合并入linux kernel 3.12(第二部分上评测图片) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448956 一句话,看图... Ext4_On_3.12.jpeg 统计信息: 发表于 由 flwwater — 2013-09-15 19:56
<stmsgebjgd> jiero, 不是電力部門還能是什麼地方的
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 準備300元換個省電的配置。
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 45w的intel套裝。
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 別抓我
<alpha080> raspberrypi...
<stmsgebjgd> alpha080, 咋了
<alpha080> jiero: cheap
<jiero> alpha080: 什么。没性能。
<alpha080> 多便宜啊，300不到，都不用45w
<jiero> alpha080: 不能跑windows 7
<stmsgebjgd> alpha080, 這麼便宜?
<jiero> alpha080: 不能玩很多游戏。
<stmsgebjgd> alpha080, 帶套  帶電源
<alpha080> stmsgebjgd: 是啊
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 平板双核199
<jiero> lol
<stmsgebjgd> alpha080, 55歐買的
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 。中国特别版
<alpha080> jiero: 能跑minecraft，正版的哦
<alpha080> 官方出的
<jiero> alpha080: 有毛用。。。
<stmsgebjgd> alpha080, 媽的in china吧
<alpha080> 唯诺也行啊
<alpha080> raspberry本来就便宜好不，俺上次买的是英国产的
<stmsgebjgd> alpha080, 官網的貴
<stmsgebjgd> alpha080, 我就是官網買的
<jiero> stmsgebjgd alpha080 你们买好工具吧，我买家庭用具。。。http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.pUCyBX&id=22452471938&_u=fv0sdbi8a6f
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 771四核XeonL5408EOCPU+主板套装秒Intel/英特尔至强L5420拼E5450-淘宝网
<jiero> stmsgebjgd:  你们都是玩家。
<alpha080> stmsgebjgd: 我e络盟买的，上次免运费的
<stmsgebjgd> alpha080, 這麼好
<stmsgebjgd> alpha080, 沒買個攝像頭模塊
<adam8157> freeflying: .
<adam8157> freeflying: checking
<adam8157> freeflying: 看不出啥, 但是感觉硬件也有问题(firmware?) 后头硬件各种不响应
<freeflying> adam8157, 怀疑这货导致我的node上dhcp拿不到地址
<adam8157> freeflying: 这网卡没弄死你的系统?
<adam8157> freeflying: 只是不work而已?
<freeflying> adam8157, 系统还没死
<freeflying> adam8157, 两个网卡，我怎么判别那个出问题了呢
<adam8157> freeflying: eth5啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 就是我在用的了
<adam8157> freeflying: 根据mac判断是哪块
<freeflying> adam8157, 了解
 * adam8157 好久没看到bn2x这么gaoji的网卡了
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们现在应该没机会看到吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 当然没机会....
 * adam8157 感觉某种意义上level down down了
 * adam8157 afk
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<xingsiuh> who
<Jack772> ?
<xingsiuh> who know when
<xingsiuh> start from usb
<xingsiuh> kernel panic
<xingsiuh> thx
<jiero> xingsiuh: wrong place? English channel is #ubuntu
<xingsiuh> input dont
<xingsiuh> work
<jiero> xingsiuh: 孩子。一般kernel panic还难说。
<jiero> 不知道。
<stmsgebjgd> xingsiuh, 姿勢不對
<xingsiuh> 输入法总算输入法
<stmsgebjgd> xingsiuh_, 啥輸入法
<Jack772> 我的ubuntu
<xingsiuh_> 头疼的输入法，硬盘从usb启动，为什么会kernel panic
<jiero> xingsiuh_: 和你的各项情况有关。
<Jack772> 我的ubuntu只要一插上我的
<jiero> xingsiuh_: 你问为啥，有1000000种可能。
<Jack772> 擦，抓机悲剧
<iMadper|Busy> xingsiuh_: 你都不给panic的信息....
<Jack772> 我的ubuntu只要一插上我的usb蓝牙适配器就panic
<stmsgebjgd> Jack772, 這麼厲害
<iMadper|back> Jack772: uname -r
<Jack772> 军训中，电脑不在身边，而且我正在转移到arch
<xingsiuh_> jiero:哦，感觉认错了磁盘顺序，不知道对不对
<jiero> xingsiuh_: 那情况没听说过
<stmsgebjgd> 怎麼就沒有個debian-cn的頻道呢
<stmsgebjgd> 因爲沒有bug?
<iMadper|back> xingsiuh_: 不对.
<iMadper|back> xingsiuh_: 磁盘找不到, 一般不是panic
<iMadper|back> xingsiuh_: 启动的时候, 会hang住, 说找不到文件.
<jiero> 哇。终于，google的图片服务器不被屏蔽了。
<xuan880> 不屏蔽打开速度也不行
<namoamitabuddha> 问下可移动设备上的权限管理怎么处理的?
<namoamitabuddha> 如果我是用 UNIX filesystems
<stmsgebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 不明白你的意思
<namoamitabuddha> stmsgebjgd: 在不同计算机上 uid/gid 不同吧
<stmsgebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 對
<stmsgebjgd> namoamitabuddha, nfs4號稱就比較username
<namoamitabuddha> stmsgebjgd: 所以一般是怎么做的? 都 666/777?
<stmsgebjgd> namoamitabuddha, nfs?
<namoamitabuddha> 我要 general use
<stmsgebjgd> namoamitabuddha, iscsi
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求外国的在线视频网站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448960 在国内有优酷啊，verycd啊等等在线观看的视频网站，那在国有吗，怎么搜不到，难道就只有youtube？能推荐几个嘛 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-15 21:33
<jiero> 睡吧，睡吧。大家都改睡觉状态吧。
<kangmin> 会不会太早了点？？
<jiero|sleep> 不早不早，睡7个小时，明天5点起床。
<chenchacha> 睡得真早啊
<hongker> 真早。。
<hongker> 不到１２点不睡觉的路过。
<jiero|sleep> 呃。手机还是升级到 testing 吧，反正要换了。
<icesword> !time
<namoamitabuddha> android 手机 sdcard 竟然不支持 ext3, oops
<xuan880> 支持，不过需要手动挂载而已
<stmsgebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 本來就不支持
<namoamitabuddha> 挂载需要 root 吧
<xuan880> 当然需要啦
<xuan880> Ubuntu13.10的输入法有问题呀
<namoamitabuddha> 那个连自动挂载 ext 都不做 ...
<xuan880> 是呀
 * Mayaer 晚上好～
<Mayaer> 没人睡觉鸟= =
<Mayaer> 晚安～
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • liveCD能说明什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448962 觉得liveCD很好，可以事先体验下，但我有个疑问，如果体验时是很正常的，能否说明就可以正常的安装到这台机器上？不会有其它问题，如果有，那肯定是自己安装的问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-15 22:32
<leemeng0x61> bli
<alvin_rxg> 我觉得这个货不如叫 IT频道算了   http://tech.youku.com/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 优酷科技频道-及时新品报道，引领IT潮流；专注产品应用，引导IT生活 - 优酷视频
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我 又用回debian了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 這次不折騰了
 * stmsgebjgd 上牀睡覺奧
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 哈？
<^k^> 05:08
<jiero|sleep> 什么？
<jiero|sleep> 啊
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-08
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 高级设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463818 第二部分： 这部分讲一些安装时高级的设置还有安装后的一些设置 Linux Deploy里面的设置有三个大类“ACTION”（动作/操作），“DEPLOY”（展开/布署）和“STARTUP”（开始/启动），分别是用来安装和重构镜像的操作、布署Linu
<^k^>  ─> x的设置和安装后启动时的设置。 ACTION部分： Install，安装 Reconfigure，改变设置后重新配置镜像 DEPLOY部分： …
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 高级设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463818 第二部分： 这部分讲一些安装时高级的设置还有安装后的一些设置 一. Linux Deploy的设置： Linux Deploy里面的设置有三个大类“ACTION”（动作/操作），“DEPLOY”（展开/布署）和“STARTUP”（开始/启动），分别是用来安装和重构
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 高级设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463818 第二部分： 这部分讲一些安装时高级的设置还有安装后的一些设置 一. Linux Deploy的设置： Linux Deploy里面的设置有三个大类“ACTION”（动作/操作），“DEPLOY”（展开/布署）和“STARTUP”（开始/启动），分别是用来安装和重构
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oDGIBh74AAD_mJJ0aYwAALq9QHvZ-0AAP-w263.jpg 好想和你这样一起慢慢变老
<jusssss> hi
<^k^> jusssss:点点点.  09:41
<jusss> .
<jusss> hoxily: 早上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nYmIE8viAADyOrUnEfUAALq7AIowQAAAPJS570.jpg 这是家餐馆的招牌,所以结果大家懂的啦
<imtxc_> bcao: momo
<imtxc_> billyway: momo
<imtxc_> freeflyi_: momo
<imtxc_> happyaron: ~
<hoxily> jusss: 早上好
<jusss> hoxily: 给我的账户下发个宋体
<jusss> hoxily: 无法显示中文
<jusss> hoxily: 顺便再装个irssi吧，就可以一直在线了 :)
<WL_mutou> 中秋节快乐
<jusss-> 中秋快乐！
<brook_> 快乐哈
<jiero> 中秋快乐
<stone_> 中秋快樂
<daraircus> 中秋快乐
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 各位看官，ubuntu更新中途卡死然后重启再用了如下步骤之后有没有后遗症？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463820 如题，昨天ubuntu更新中途（已下载完毕，在设置各种触发器过程中）卡死（可能是因为我边使用一些进程边更新），然后我重启，结果： Code: sudo apt-get updat
<^k^>  ─> e: dpkg status database is locked by another process 然后我看了网上的教程，就用了如下步骤： Code: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lo …
 * jiero 抱抱 ofan
<jiero> 中秋快乐
<jiero> 不知道去香港干什么。
<jiero> 我还是适合家里蹲么。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 乱开沙戒 : 有天悟空直接问唐僧:"师父,你动不动就开除我,为什么从没想过要开除八戒和沙僧"面对悟空的质问,唐僧看了看他的另两个徒儿,轻声说:"因为为师是佛门中人""这跟佛门有什么关系""佛门中人是不能乱开沙戒的""………"
<jiero> knownbad:  。香港有啥好玩的啊
<knownbad> 女人？
<jusss> onlylove: 中秋快乐
<onlylove> jusss: 中秋快乐
<hoxily> jusss: 用不到宋体吧？
<croner> hi
<hoxily> jusss: 你设置一下 LANG 环境变量
<croner> test
<^k^> croner:点点点.  13:18
<^k^> croner:点点点.  13:19
<croner> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<hoxily> jusss: 已经安装了weechat了，试试这个
<hoxily> croner: 中秋快乐
<croner> 大家中秋快乐
<croner> testing polari
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromium 这个视频老是crashed http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463822 http://v.qq.com/cover/8/8myltjto5tekx7l ... du.com%2Fv 以临时配置打开新窗口也一样 firefox就没问题 谁试试是否一样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 GuoMei — 2014-09-08 13:19
<wlxmhls> pidgin-lwqq有在用的吗
<wlxmhls> 为什么我给别人发消息，别人没反应呢
<hoxily> jusss: sshw为什么需要字体、输入法？
<hoxily> jusss: 你设置putty成utf-8 encoding
<hoxily> jusss: 家目录下的 .bashrc里面加上 export LANG=en_US.UTF-8 就行了。
<hoxily> jusss: 终端编码问题干嘛怪字体和输入法
<jiero>  crawl 已经彻底是另外一个游戏了
<jusss> hoxily: putty一直都是utf8
<jusss> hoxily: 就是mail出来的不是中文
<jusss> hoxily: 我给你发的中文mail乱码吗？
<jusss> 或许只是mail的问题，我做了个中文测试文件，输入和显示都没问题
<croner> 中文编码
<hoxily> jusss: mail显示的是M开头的转义字符。
<jusss> hoxily: 多线程的确能解决popen执行mplayer这种卡父进程的程序
<hoxily> jusss: ~/mbox文件打开可以看到中文。
<jusss> hoxily: 那装个irssi呗，weechat不会用呀
<croner> polari 好用
<croner> weechat 比 irrsi  好用
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 逗口吃者 :     有个叫崔思海的人口吃,表弟杜延业一次对他说:"我可以叫你学鸡鸣,只要我问你什么,你就得答什么。"旁人说:"崔思海如果不肯学鸡鸣呢?"杜延业说,"能！ "他抓一把稻谷问崔思海说:"这是什么?"崔思海口吃着说:"谷谷"。杜延业说: " '国国',不是鸡鸣么?"
<^k^>  ─> 旁人大笑。
<thistusooa> 不好笑
 * slucx 大家在手机上用啥IRC客户端？
<lys> 你又来啦
<slucx> ？
<lys> 哦，我认错了
<slucx> lol
<lys> 我没在手机上用过
<slucx> 哦
<slucx> 中秋呢没人在家上网啊
<douglas> 有个
<lys> 高手们，知道中医不可靠吗？
<jiero> .
<douglas> 中医不可靠？
<douglas> 此话怎讲？
<lys> 呃，这里方便聊吗？要不要加QQ？
<douglas> 方便
<lys> 可以发链接吗？
<douglas> 发吧
<lys> 中医不可靠：http://t.cn/h9aGSc http://t.cn/8FE1nNe http://t.cn/zWA9y44 http://t.cn/SPO6aS
<^k^> lys: ⇪ 方舟子：《本草纲目》的偏方是怎么来的--科技--人民网
<douglas> 你老兄看谁写的不好，偏偏看方舟子？？？！
<douglas> 天涯上的人都比他写的好？
<lys> 这个可以查证。你也可以看看其他链接，不是他写的。
<douglas> 方同学写的完全不值得一驳
<douglas> 中西医个有所长而已
<douglas> 真实情况是：许多疾病可以自愈，那苦味的药汤你可能白喝了
<douglas> 我擦 ，这J8什么理论
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 14.04，每次一段时间不使用后就死机，必须重启电脑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463823 安装的ubuntu 14.04，锁定屏幕时间为10分钟，从不挂起，但是每次去吃个饭回来，发现屏幕没有锁定，电脑死机了，也就是一段时间不使用电脑后，电脑就会死机，按任何键都没
<^k^>  ─> 反应，只能重启电脑。 安装ubuntu 第三天了，每次吃饭回来都死机，以前使用ubuntu 12.04不会出现这样的情况 …
<lys> 不用着急，我还有证据没拿出来呢，先看完这些吧。有疑问尽量查证一下。鲁迅、孙中山都反中医，问题没有这么简单。
<douglas> 。。。
<lys> 那是安慰剂理论
<douglas> 西医造成各种病毒的进化怎么说
<perr> douglas: 那是因为没碰到中医
<onlylove> 你们在聊啥？
<lys> 看《罗辑思维》说，“进化”这个词是翻译错误，《物种起源》中用的是“演化”
<douglas> 中西医之争
<onlylove> 无聊
<onlylove> lys: 我比较同意演化这个
<perr> lys: 演化好
<wlxmhls> 中医没那么差吧，不能一棍子打死，
<wlxmhls> 中医主要是调理，西医主要是治疗
<onlylove> 都是些伪中医把中医给坑了
<douglas> 只能说没有好的中医了，专家级的那种
<douglas> 都是些乱开方子的骗子
<perr> A(G)=[G,G1,G2,G3,...]
<perr> beautiful
<jiero> 中医就是强调自愈的吧。。。
<douglas> 养生
 * jiero 这两天吃了维生素还好
 * jiero 不养生了。
<douglas> 不治已病，治未病
<douglas> 没病的时候就防病
<douglas> 呵，吃维生素？为何不吃水果？
<onlylove> jiero: 滚粗，你又来发表嘲讽言论
<lys> 听说鸡尾酒疗法，其理论中有这类的描述，用药后间断一阵，让抗药性低的但是更适应人体环境的艾滋病病毒挤压抗性高但却因此效率降低的病毒的生存空间。
<lys> 所以新的抗药性更强的病毒并不见得毒性更强。没有抗生素的时代，一个流感就是一场瘟疫，死很多的人。如果说抗生素的应用赶不上病毒的变异，最多也不过回到没有抗生素的时代。当然，其实西医还是能提供支持治疗的。总之，说病是西医带来的，是缺乏依据的。能就一个是一个，总还是件好事吧。
<perr> AH(G)=[G, A(G), A^2(G), ..., A^n(G), ...]
<perr> nice
<jiero> onlylove:  我哪里嘲讽了？
<onlylove> jiero: 中医哪里强调自愈了，你怎么和候总一个调调
<onlylove> jiero: 候总可是中医黑
<jiero> onlylove: 黑黑多健康，不见黑的都是养生食品
<jiero> onlylove:  喔。我倒是觉得中医就是药物辅助你自己愈合。。。
<onlylove> jiero: TMD受够你了，一次两次还行，时间长了就恶心了，知道不
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧，我恶心你了。
<perr> 不管啥医,吃药就好了
<douglas> 西医就不是药物辅助了？？
<lys> 说话要证据，而不是只有“我觉得”。
<douglas> 你忘了中医还有针灸和推拿呢
<douglas> 有养生功
<jiero> lys: 你说中医的证据吗。
<lys> 嗯
 * jiero 想知道穴道是不是某些神经？
<douglas> 如华佗的唔禽戏，八段锦
<douglas> 应该是神经节点
<lys> 问题不是一下子能说清的。
<douglas> 类似于交通路口
<perr> 要是酒吧里都跳五禽戏就好了
<lys> 华佗是个传说：http://history.people.com.cn/GB/205396/16970585.html
<^k^> lys: ⇪ 神医华佗是一个“虚拟人”？--文史--人民网
<douglas> 哈哈哈
<douglas> lys 连华佗也不放过啊
<douglas> lys 历史上的炒作还少吗？
<douglas> lys 关羽是怎么成神的？？？
<lys> 华佗的高超医术今安在？所以不足为凭。
<douglas> 还不是统治阶级炒作的结果
<douglas> 呵呵，这不就是文化断层吗
<lys> 说话要证据。
<onlylove> 华佗嘛……多简单，看三国志
<douglas> 几十年前的那场运动，在我看来和焚书坑儒 有区别吗
<onlylove> douglas: 没有，但是别乱讲
<douglas> 在封建时代，他又是如何得到了那么多可供解剖的遗体？
<douglas> 我操，三国时代，群雄逐鹿，作者都视而不见？？？！！！！
<lys> 史书也不见得一定对，尤其那时的古代的事。比如扁鹊：http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6c17b4d00100p6d1.html
<^k^> lys: ⇪ 大骗子扁鹊_方舟子书坊_新浪博客
<onlylove> douglas: 战场上死的那些足够了，还有饿死的
<douglas> 有学者统计，在三国时是中国汉族人口退化比较严重的时期
<onlylove> lys: 肘子的话也能信？
<douglas> 就是啊，漏洞百出
<onlylove> lys: 照你这么说，司马相如更是骗财骗色的典范
<onlylove> lys: 凤求凰啊
<douglas> 对此，如今有些中医的解释是受到了封建礼教的束缚。在“身体发肤，受之父母，不敢毁伤”的影响下，开肠破肚，终非孝道。
<douglas> 汉武帝之后，儒家成了主流意识
<gebjgd> douglas: 好酸
<lys> 文中史记的内容可以查证
<douglas> 才有这些文皱皱的东西
<douglas> 老实说你反中医还不如去反儒家
<douglas> 儒家最恶心了
<onlylove> lys: 你有何证据证明史记就是真的
<onlylove> lys: 又有何证据证明野史是假的
<lys> 扁鹊的故事由此而来，如果说史记对其记载失真，则不应该以他的传说作为论据，也就没有“治未病”的说法了。
<douglas> 后汉书·华佗传》描述华佗“年且百岁，而犹有壮容，时人以为仙”，更有一些史料记载华佗寿至一百五六十岁仍保持着六十岁的容貌，这些神奇的文字显然连累了其他有关华佗记载的真实性。
<onlylove> lys: 扁鹊说了，我的医术是我家兄弟里面最烂的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 14.04 LTS netgear USB无线网卡 WNA3100 无法链接WIFI http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463825 通过ndiswrapper安装了win8下的网卡驱动，显示驱动已安装，但是无法看到WIFI 有线上网正常 yangs@ubuntu:~$ ndiswrapper -l bcmwlhigh6 : driver installed device (0846:9020) present yangs@ubuntu:~$
<^k^>  ─> sudo lshw -numeric -class network [sudo] password for yangs: *-network description: Ethernet interface product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express …
<douglas> 上次看某个新闻说清朝有个人活了三百多岁呢
<onlylove> douglas: 还有史书记载彭祖八百岁呢
<douglas> 那个就是终极传说了，比较扯
<perr> 吃月饼吧
<lys> douglas: 你说的是李清云？其真实年龄可信度很低。：http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/%E6%9D%8E%E6%B8%85%E4%BA%91#.E5.85.B3.E4.BA.8E.E5.85.B6.E7.9C.9F.E5.AE.9E.E5.B9.B4.E9.BE.84
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 李清云 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> lys: 胜利者书写历史，清朝灭明以后，你知道明史写了多少年？
<onlylove> lys: 朱元璋开国，历史接宋史，根本不承认元
<douglas> 到华佗出生时家道已经中落，不过依然看得出是有学问的人家，要不名字怎么起得那么怪。“佗”，曾有很多人不认识这个字，乃负载之意，表明父亲期望他长大后能担当重任。
<douglas> 连名字都要黑一把
<douglas> 秦国 秦武王还叫赢荡呢
<douglas> 不信你自己查
<onlylove> douglas: 别管那些人，诸如肘子之流，为了出名不要脸
<onlylove> douglas: 还不如那个喷大陆的香港明星
<onlylove> 就和度娘贴吧似的，为了经验，等级，什么都可以拿来水
<onlylove> 三观什么的全都不要，一点下限也没
<lys> 只相信自己愿意相信的，可不好。
<douglas> 中国几千年来失掉的文明传承何止是一个中医？？
<lys> 我以为这里都是高手，查证能力也高。
<onlylove> lys: 我从来没说只信自己愿意信的
<onlylove> lys: 可惜肘子很多时候只是为了出名
<douglas> 简单的说，明朝时下西洋的宝船制造技术就是失传了
<onlylove> lys: 就是说，他的坏名声已经传出去了，那么他说的是真话，也没人信了，狼来了听说过？
<onlylove> douglas: 失传的技术多了，中国古时候教会徒弟饿死师傅，都会留一手
<douglas> 越王勾践剑为什么不生锈？几千年来保存这么完好？就不是奇迹吗
<douglas> onlylove 没错
<onlylove> douglas: 还有朝代更迭的时候，多少工匠死于战火
<lys> douglas: 既然你也否定现在的中医，那还要对我疑问什么？我也认为现在的中医不行，虽然对于以前的我们还有异见。
<onlylove> lys: 越王勾践剑是个很好的例子，你来解释下
<douglas> onlylove 另外大多数朝廷都极力太高知识分子
<onlylove> lys: 不要小看古人，但是也别高看古人
<lys> onlylove: 不能因人废言
<onlylove> lys: 我没别的意思，说古代技术不行的，你现代为何造不出
<douglas> onlylove 不重视这些科学方面的技术，视之为奇计淫巧！
<onlylove> lys: 一味的嘲讽看不起古人，只会打自己的脸
<onlylove> douglas: 都是儒家的错
<onlylove> douglas: 或者说，汉武帝的错
<perr> whats the fucking matter?
<onlylove> douglas: 罢黜百家，独尊儒术
<lys> 你们跑题了
<douglas> onlylove 差不多吧
<douglas> onlylove 用现在的话来说，这也是体制问题
<onlylove> lys: 没跑题，现在的中医，很多都是伪中医
<onlylove> lys: 请不要用伪中医来代表中医
<douglas> onlylove 在那样的时代背景下，中医不会被统治者重视，有了权利照样说杀就杀，没有多少社会地位
<douglas> onlylove 历史都是帝王将相的故事
<onlylove> lys: 对了，给你说个阎王生病的笑话？
<lys> 笑话就算了吧
<douglas> 说来听听
<onlylove> lys: 阎王不存在，生病只能是笑话
<douglas> 我觉得这些反中医看到出土的明朝宝船的话，会不会说，中国人不可能造成这些东西，这肯定是进口的！
<douglas> 造出
<lys> 中医如果有真本事，民间为何也不重视？
<douglas> 民间怎么就没重视了？
<douglas> 化整为零就融入日常生活了
<douglas> 你想想端午的时候用艾草熏屋子
<onlylove> lys: 阎王生病了，让小鬼去阳间捉个医生回来看病，小鬼想，怎么知道谁的医术好呢？一个说，医术好的肯定门前冤鬼少，谁门前冤鬼少，就拿谁，于是发现名医门前都很多，就找了个门前就三个的，到了阴间，治不好，要索命，医生跪地求饶说，行医三天，医死三人，求放过
<douglas> 和雄黄酒
<douglas> 喝
<lys> douglas: 呃，你到底是中医可靠，还是不可靠？
<douglas> 还有 千里不行房，行房不千里
<onlylove> douglas: 靠，进口，从那里进口，丫的明朝的时候中国是世界老大好么
<douglas> onlylove 呵呵
<lys> 没听说过对医生搞大屠杀，如果真有本事，应该会传承的。
<douglas> lys 还是那句话，中西医各有所长
<onlylove> 其实我感兴趣的还是埃及金字塔
<onlylove> 还有三星堆
<douglas> 有的
<douglas> 感觉华佗事件之后，呵呵，请允许我这么说
<douglas> 中医高手都远离了最高统治层
<douglas> 伴君如伴虎
<onlylove> douglas: 伴君如伴虎
<douglas> 哈哈，想到一块了
<lys> 没有认真的人啊
<douglas> 我国有历代名医很多，例如张仲景，孙思邈等，也有现代的名医，例如陈可冀、朱良春、邓铁涛、吕德苗等
<douglas> 百度上看到的
<onlylove> lys: 中国文化最繁荣的时代，一个是春秋战国，一个是，北洋军阀时期
<onlylove> lys: 都是乱世
<douglas> 诸子百家
<douglas> 嗯，先秦也是我很向往的时代
<douglas> 明有李时针
<onlylove> 错别字
<douglas> 清代有个叫什么的来着 忘记了
<onlylove> 现在流传的黄帝内经，其实还有本黄帝外经，可惜失传了
<douglas> 现代就不要提了，大中华就一个诺贝尔文学奖，还有什么好说的
<onlylove> 诗经也有很多失传的
<onlylove> 额，其实应该是两个的……
<douglas> 现在的人都掉钱眼里了，认真学医，认真研医的人少之又少
<onlylove> 只不过另一个因为时代的原因
<onlylove> douglas: 你不能这么说，因为现代人还在养活自己
<douglas> 现在到医院里去，两瓶药水给你一挂
<lys> 金字塔不神奇，科学家不是已经都能解释了？
<onlylove> douglas: 不是掉钱眼里，如果房子随便买，我估计没这么多人掉钱眼里
<douglas> 好了就好了，没好，您再接着交钱
<onlylove> lys: 没啊，什么解释？
<onlylove> lys: 至今还没明白是混凝土啊，还是就是大石头
<douglas> onlylove 房子要是随便买，吃亏的还是无产阶级
<onlylove> lys: 如果是混凝土，现代都没这么高明的浇筑技术，如果是大石头，古代没有起重机啊
<lys> 很多关于金字塔的说法都是谣言
<onlylove> lys: 是谣言，来，你给个真相
<douglas> onlylove 正确的做法是，房子多的多交税
<douglas> onlylove 富人们多交的税补贴穷人
<yunfan> onlylove: 黄帝内经是伪作
<onlylove> douglas: 总之，一句话，人还在为了生存拼搏，谁还有心思研究技术
<lys> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/302/302837.htm
<^k^> lys: ⇪ 金字塔如何建造？科学家找到了方法-金字塔,如何,建造,科学家,方法-驱动之家
<onlylove> yunfan: 那样的话，连内经也失传了
<douglas> onlylove 是的，这也是时代大背景
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过很多古书的事情，没法说，还有很多书说列子是伪书呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实仔细考虑，列子不是伪书
<douglas> yunfan 假托黄帝之名罢了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这几天我这3G卡抽风，才4K下载，郁闷死了
<douglas> yunfan 我猜测也是一种保护自身的方式
<lys> yunfan: 对于两位不需证据，信口就来的人，你有什么办法？
<douglas> yunfan 譬如是始皇帝陛下要烧的话，百官会说，先祖黄帝的著作您也要烧吗？
<onlylove> yunfan: 他也没提供证据
<douglas> 哈哈，年代久远，不可考
<onlylove> lys: 桥豆麻袋，你这篇文章只是解决了运输问题，还没解决怎么把石头开采的问题
<onlylove> lys: 所以，只是一种推测
<lys> 你们能代表学界？
<onlylove> lys: 而且这篇文章我之前看过，没想到你拿这篇来
<onlylove> lys: 那你能代表？
<onlylove> lys: 我们只是反驳你的意见，你拿不出干货来，怨我咯？
<onlylove> lys: 要吵架，跟nyfair学，有理有据有干货
<perr> 怨
<perr> where NewCliCker
<onlylove> lys: 而且，你把石头运到工地，怎么把它一级级抬上去
<lys> 金字塔的最大疑问就是石头的运输与建造，开采有什么难的？既然可以解释，还有什么神奇之处？
<onlylove> lys: 你知道那么大的石头，现代如何开采？
<onlylove> lys: 别闹好么
<onlylove> lys: 我家就是玩石头的
<onlylove> lys: 虽然我家不做石头买卖，但是我当地很多做石头买卖的
<douglas> 塔身的石块之间，没有任何水泥之类的粘着物，而是一块石头叠在另一块石头上面的。每块石头都磨得很平，至今已历时数千年，就算这样，人们也很难用一把锋利的刀刃插入石块之间的缝隙，所以能历数千年而不倒，这不能不说是建筑史上的奇迹
<douglas> 怎么能做到如此的精准？
<onlylove> douglas: 不是，不是有人说这些巨石是贝壳啥的混凝土浇筑的么
<onlylove> douglas: 换句话说，连石头材质是啥都不知道
<douglas> onlylove 头疼
<onlylove> douglas: 所以研究那些不是我们的事情
<douglas> 咱们还是说越王勾践剑吧
<perr> 从电影上看,埃及法老一上位就开始为自己挖坟,为何?
<onlylove> perr: 秦始皇不也是上位就给自己造坟
<perr> 是么?
<onlylove> perr: 结果据说秦朝灭亡还没造好
<douglas> 统治者基本上都是这样的
<onlylove> perr: 明清两代皇陵也这样的
<perr> 为何坟都是个尖包
<onlylove> perr: 估计其他的差不多
<douglas> 因为工程量比较大，而且古代有很多帝王自身原因也好，战乱也好，短命的也不在少数
<douglas> 像民间以前的时候，老人都会给自己预备好棺材的
<douglas> 免得到时候仓促
<onlylove> douglas: 这个有讲究
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 广东财经大学！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463826 欺负我们是财经类大学就没人用linux吗，不可能。 在这看见校友是多么令人激动的一件事。 我QQ 921879801（加时请注明来意） 欢迎 统计信息: 发表于 由 了解学习一下 — 2014-09-08 16:33
<onlylove> douglas: 什么树，几年的
<onlylove> douglas: 刷漆什么的
<douglas> onlylove 没错
<douglas> onlylove 我小时候就还有很多咧
<douglas> onlylove 我们村还有两位老人活到百岁以上呢
<lys> onlylove: 石头的材质？你这是道听途说，学界哪来这个说法？
<onlylove> lys: 真不是道听途说，你这新闻不一样是驱动之家的？
<onlylove> lys: 驱动之家代表学界？
<onlylove> lys: 关于金字塔，本身就很多猜测，浇筑说是其中之一
<lys> 说明了是科学家的结论
<onlylove> lys: 驱动之家做啥的，拜托
<onlylove> lys: 如果说是预印本，我认
<onlylove> lys: 换句话说，连预印本的文章都不是，还拿来说事？
<onlylove> lys: 驱动之家是搞计算机技术的，不是搞建筑的
<lys> 我一时难找到最佳出处，不过我关注科普多年，并没有看到你这个说法。
<onlylove> lys: 不可能
<onlylove> lys: 你如果关注科普很多年，不可能不知道金字塔的浇筑说
<onlylove> lys: 我问你，你关注科学很多年，月球起源
<onlylove> lys: 来你讲下
<lys> 懒得扯。知道国内有哪些科普网站比较好吗？
<onlylove> lys: 别转移话题啊
<onlylove> lys: 咱讲月球起源呢
<onlylove> lys: 你哪怕临时百度下，应付我下也好嘛
<lys> 连好的科普网站都不知，讲什么月球起源。
<douglas> 感觉lys你不要看到个新闻就偏听偏信，他们说什么你都相信了
<douglas> 牙防组就是最大的笑话
<onlylove> douglas: 别闹，人家牙防组是那啥……
<douglas> 官老爷们混工资的地方
<onlylove> lys: 我要说维基百科，你是不是说维基是个人就能编辑，可信度不高啊
<lys> douglas: 显然比你们自行揣测强
<onlylove> douglas: 你看，人都说你自行揣测了
<perr> douglas: 乃为何要这么自专
<lys> 维基百科可靠性比国内的百科高，其中最可靠的是英文版，可惜我不懂。
<onlylove> 你不懂啊……那没办法了
<lys> 你拿中文的给我看看也好
<douglas> lys 。。。
<douglas> 呵呵，我今天忘吃药了
<douglas> 一不小心就说出了真相
<onlylove> lys: 来，你给我驱动之家的，我给你中新网的
<onlylove> lys: http://news.china.com/zh_cn/focus/pyramid/11007223/20020916/11329258.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 中华网--新闻中心--金字塔是人工浇筑的
<onlylove> lys: 你可满意？
<onlylove> 今天的游戏咋了，延迟总是那么高……
<onlylove> 难道是我网络不好？
<lys> 不错，有诚意
<perr> 对啊,今天是个玩dota的好日子
<ZedFire> 为啥？
<onlylove> 中秋放假……
<onlylove> 出去晃悠一圈去，这网络……晚上回来重拨下试试
<douglas> 好，晚上再听老兄的高论
<douglas> 驳倒这些腐儒
<ZedFire> →_→
<lys> http://news.china.com/zh_cn/social/1007/20020705/11285916.html
<^k^> lys: ⇪ err: no title
<lys> 埃及金字塔之谜破解
<perr> lys: 乃为何来这说这些?
<lys> 聊天
<perr> 中秋啊,玩
<douglas> 还不是一帮人的自行揣测
<douglas> 还地外文明？金字塔至少有个实物可以研究，可是地外文明跟神仙似的
<douglas> 都在说，可是没人见过
<douglas> 科学的说法是不明飞行物，意思就是谁也说不清它是个什么玩意
<lys> 后面有说到其他谣言
<douglas> 搞这些的，跟玩玄学差不多，尽整这些说不清道不明的东西
<lys> 可以参考《破解世界之谜》，方舟子虽然政治错误，但科普还是很厉害的。
<douglas> http://bbs.ifeng.com/viewthread.php?tid=3393069
<^k^> douglas: ⇪ 论方舟子《批评中医》一书的三大谬误 - 辩论会 - 凤凰论坛
<douglas> 反驳它的人也很多哟
<douglas> 最后我也说一个算是笑话的事儿吧
<douglas> 听某专家学者说：经过化验，证明人参和胡萝卜的成分是一样的
<douglas> 可问题在于你一天吃十根胡萝卜是完全没有问题的
<douglas> 如果你一天吃十根人参的话。。。。。。。
<douglas> 西医说男人的精液成分和一杯牛奶是相同的（更有甚者说和口水是一样的）
<lys> 所以最好还是自己多查证一下。就像方韩大战，我本来是相信韩寒的，后来看到方舟子的文章，的确有理。最终果然直接证据证明了韩寒有代笔。
<douglas> 可是牛奶能让女人怀孕吗
<lainme> douglas: 成分和功能不对等。比如两组混合气体都是A和B组分构成，但比率不一样，性质也会不同的
<lainme> douglas: 还要是看在那个层次上的成分
<douglas> lys 一半一半吧，有些地方不敢苟同
<lys> 事实是就是，不是就不是
<douglas> 对呀，那为什么那么多人都相信纵欲之后一杯牛奶就回来了
<douglas> 不说了
<douglas> 要吃饭去了
<lys> 这个营养补充方面，牛奶的确可以。
<douglas> 。。。。
<douglas> 你要这样说就没办法了
<douglas> 胡萝卜也可以代替人参了
<douglas> 嗯，我晚上要吃“人参”！
<lys> 胡萝卜跟人参成分不同。
<douglas> 另外，方舟子也同时入选2013年内地网评人渣排行榜。他们的其中一个标准就是“发表无耻言论”的专家学者。[63]
<lys> 即是说绝大部分相同
<douglas> 。。。。。。
<lainme> douglas: 那是听的人的问题
<TreeTop> 方舟子的头衔是“ 学者” ？  o.O
<lys> 方政治上是无耻的。
<douglas> 出了N多书的不能算么
<douglas> 你是在歧视方专家？
<douglas> 方做了很多对的事情，但不是没有错的
<douglas> 毛都有说错做错的时候
<douglas> 毛的纪念白求恩
<douglas> 第一句是白求恩同志是加拿大共产党员，五十多岁了，为了帮助中国。。。。
<TreeTop> 我以为他是主持脱口秀的。。。
<douglas> 可白求恩同志享年才四十九岁。。。。
<onlylove> 韩寒是无耻，可是不能因为肘子证明了韩寒的无耻，所以肘子就不是无耻的
<lys> 毛一直在犯错误
<onlylove> lys: 一直么？
<onlylove> lys: 五次反围剿？
<lys> 我有这么说吗？我只是说，方舟子在科普上还是很厉害的，不信可以自行查证。
<douglas> onlylove 你回来拉
<douglas> onlylove 我去吃饭了
<onlylove> douglas: 回来了，但是没重新拨号
<onlylove> douglas: 这渣渣网……就这样吧
 * jiero 吃饭了。
<lys> 你网络还没升级？还adsl？
<onlylove> lys: 你不能因为毛犯过错，就说，毛一直在犯错
<onlylove> lys: 错，CDMA2000
<lys> 哦，没用过
<jiero> onlylove:  我的手机SIM卡好像真的单2G网络呢。15开头的。
<jiero> onlylove: 速度在哪里都很慢。
<lys> 看别人中华民国不强些？
<onlylove> jiero: 你想多了，移动3G不分号段
<onlylove> lys: 你光考虑了毛，没考虑周
<jiero> onlylove:  那么就是移动确实很慢了？
<mk3548208> onlylove, 现在应该任何号码都可以接3G了吧
<onlylove> lys: 中华民国？额，最近有啥馊水油？
<onlylove> mk3548208: 联通分号段
<lys> 我们就没有？
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，不，看你的终端，
<mk3548208> onlylove, 没呀，我132是3G的，估计是改了套餐
<onlylove> lys: 有，咋了，
<onlylove> mk3548208: 能用WCDMA？
<mk3548208> onlylove, 嗯
<jiero> onlylove:  终端是 Nexus 3 。
<onlylove> lys: 我只是说，弯弯不比我们强多少
<mk3548208> onlylove, 10010网站可改
<onlylove> mk3548208: 哦，那就不清楚了，反正我135的号段可以直接用3G
<onlylove> mk3548208: 不过移动3G确实不怎么快
<mk3548208> onlylove, 只不过流量刷的太快了，500M流量刷刷就没了，只是看下twitter，facebook
<lys> 别人这处理，有力度，而我们这是不了了之。
<mk3548208> 或者收发邮件
<onlylove> mk3548208: 用3G看网页就是奢侈
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我一个月光玩游戏，偶尔收下邮件，刷刷论坛，都3G多
<mk3548208> onlylove, 看来得换成1G流量了，反正自由组合套餐便宜
<onlylove> mk3548208: 端游，不是页游
<onlylove> mk3548208: 联通3G太贵
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我游戏这些不完的，有点紧巴巴
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我感觉很便宜呀
<mk3548208> onlylove, 30一个月
<onlylove> mk3548208: 实际上如果是光看网页的话，移动够用
<onlylove> mk3548208: 多少流量
<onlylove> mk3548208: 同样价格，移动，电信流量都比联通多
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我现在用的电信3G，感觉还好
<mk3548208> onlylove, 500M流量，300条免费短信（根据在网时间送的），全国2角/分钟
<onlylove> mk3548208: 500M不够玩的好么
<mk3548208> onlylove, 电信速度慢点，流量消耗相对较少
<onlylove> mk3548208: 怎么可能
<onlylove> mk3548208: 同样的通信内容，wcdma流量还比CDMA2K多？
<mk3548208> onlylove, 其实还有夜猫流量包可包的，只不过没开通。10元1G省内流量
 * jiero 的月流量消耗之前稳定在20mb以下，到处旅游这个月一个月终于上120Mb了。
<onlylove> mk3548208: 夜猫对身体不好
<mk3548208> onlylove, wcdma比cdma速度快
<jiero> 这怎么破
<onlylove> mk3548208: 速度快是快，可是……都是下载1M的文件，用流量一样不是
<jiero> onlylove: 关键看信号稳定不，移动的超级不稳 - 是真的么？
<mk3548208> onlylove, 不知道，我也有个电信手机，流量就不那么厉害
<onlylove> mk3548208: 而且就我的使用感受，WCDMA不如CDMA2K稳
<jiero> mk3548208:  有几个国产软件，交代？
<onlylove> jiero: 联通也好不到那里去
<mk3548208> onlylove, cdma信号好是事实，技术原因
<jiero> onlylove:  我到了腾讯楼下，就上不了网了
<onlylove> jiero: 目前最稳定是CDMA2K
<jiero> onlylove: 腾讯一座楼几千人。
<onlylove> jiero: 很稀奇么
<jiero> onlylove: 才几千人！
<mk3548208> onlylove, cdma可以用更少的基站获得较好的信号
<onlylove> jiero: 人口密度太大，工作环境不舒服
<jiero> onlylove: 感觉就像煎鱼
<onlylove> mk3548208: 这个我不太清楚，不过就使用感受来说，WCDMA并不好
<jiero> onlylove: 3层餐厅噢
<onlylove> jiero: 擦，我司就一层
<onlylove> jiero: 还是地下
<jiero> onlylove: 没拍腾讯内部的景色。我还是没相机
<mk3548208> onlylove, 大城市和一般比较空旷的现成信号都是相当好的，但是有时有些室内或者农村就不好了，尤其是农村，只能是2G
<jiero> onlylove:  E/G 是代表？
<onlylove> mk3548208: 而且联通自打2G时代就以信号不好出名
<onlylove> jiero: EDGE/GPRS 2.5G
<mk3548208> onlylove, 基站比较的缘故吧，反正我现在用用都可以的，一般很少看到2G
<onlylove> mk3548208: 然后联通又拿了WCDMA
<jiero> onlylove: 噢我的手机上网也就只能用这个，难道就是说不能用移动的3G网络了？
<onlylove> mk3548208: 移动吃了哑巴亏
<onlylove> jiero: 你手机里面应该没TD芯片
<mk3548208> onlylove, 移动我觉得资费太贵了。
<onlylove> jiero: 我记得我手机在信号旁边有个3G的记号
<mk3548208> onlylove, 而且那个TD就是个渣渣
<onlylove> mk3548208: 移动3G自费不贵……不过整体上贵
<onlylove> mk3548208: td这个是历史问题，你找西门子去
<mk3548208> onlylove, 其实我更喜欢电信，但是套餐不如联通
<mk3548208> onlylove, 而且wcdma手机多
<jiero> 不喜欢电信，流氓。。。
<jiero> 非要强推套餐
<onlylove> mk3548208: wcdma人家有国际优势
 * jiero 家里是电信的宽带，各种事情附加业务必须办手机才能办理
<mk3548208> onlylove, 现在联通套餐比较灵活，我想改直接上10010改就好了，而且有很好的自由组合套餐
<jiero> 流氓电信。。。
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我在软件园上班，联通信号，我就呵呵下
<jiero> freeflying:  中快
<onlylove> mk3548208: 一个连2G都保证不了的运营商，还玩3G
<jiero> onlylove:  看来我是用不上3G网络了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿对那vacancy意下如何啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你可以用联通号
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我这边信号都是4格的，其实可以投诉的，但是国企，我就呵呵
<jiero> onlylove:  移动也保证不了2G网络啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 联通的是3G
<happyaron> 我刚刚放弃联通了哈
<freeflying> happyaron: 哪个啊
<jiero> happyaron: 电信去了？
<happyaron> freeflying: foundations team
<onlylove> jiero: 至少比联通强
<happyaron> jiero: 主力移动
<freeflying> happyaron: 干啥
<happyaron> freeflying: 不记得细节了，翻翻log？
<onlylove> freeflying: 基金会，当然管钱
 * jiero 还没换手机。
<jiero> onlylove:  联通每个月要99套餐对吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 昨天候总好像给我说要出荣耀
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见高富帅
<onlylove> jiero: 忘了……你问　mk3548208
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<mk3548208> onlylove, 现在想换点简单点的电话了
<jiero> happyaron:  拜见人生
<happyaron> 完全看不懂高富帅在说神马
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我一直拿着智能机当功能机用，偶尔看看天气，地图啥的
 * jiero 羡慕 happyaron 拥有人生
<onlylove> mk3548208: 所以我说我的手机续航15天，很多人不信
<happyaron> onlylove: 跟我老娘用法差不多
 * jiero 可能不会嫉妒，但会羡慕
<happyaron> jiero: 你连人生都没有了？
<jiero> happyaron:  我觉得太混乱了。
<happyaron> jiero: 但你是高富帅
<onlylove> happyaron: 他不知道人生是啥意思
<happyaron> onlylove: 好吧
<happyaron> 移动4G吧
<happyaron> 完爆全球常见运营商的所有3G 4G
<onlylove> happyaron: 有好用的机器没，在看骚尼的Z2和HUAWEI的P7
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我就收发邮件，上推和脸书。登登skype，偶尔上上网，
<freeflying> happyaron: 没log, 不挂znc了
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我就收发邮件，上推和脸书。登登skype，偶尔上上网，
<happyaron> onlylove: 我马上入P7
<onlylove> happyaron: 觉得荣耀6背面不咋样
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我就收发邮件，上推和脸书。登登skype，偶尔上上网，2天一冲，有时候不完5天一冲
<happyaron> freeflying: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=878
<onlylove> mk3548208: 你的wifi是开着的？
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ err: no title
 * jiero 手机常年飞行模式，好久才充一次
<jiero> 啦啦
<mk3548208> onlylove, 在家里开着，出去都是3G
<onlylove> mk3548208: wifi，蓝牙，GPS，这些平时都关掉
<onlylove> mk3548208: 特别wifi，耗电大户
<happyaron> onlylove: 换iphone吧，能省很多心
<mk3548208> onlylove, 在家里开着，明显不如外面
<jiero> onlylove: 手机卡在信号不稳定的时候耗电也很厉害
<happyaron> onlylove: P7也不便宜
<onlylove> happyaron: 毛，P7才3K，水果6要5K+
<happyaron> onlylove: 买5s呗
<mk3548208> jiero, 这个是相当厉害
<onlylove> happyaron: 我其实还是喜欢4S
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就买4s，更便宜
<onlylove> happyaron: 软件跟不上了
 * happyaron 不支持4G的手机已经完全不考虑了
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就p7吧
<jiero> mk3548208: 所以为啥没有奇怪的连接性手机移动电源呢，主推蓝牙连接，可以插卡~
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且水果的毛病多，你知道的
 * jiero 有5年没用过新手机了
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 相比之下还是安卓皮实耐用
 * jiero 有五年没用过新电子产品了。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不用装啥稀奇古怪软件，插上就好
<happyaron> onlylove: 我觉得安卓才麻烦呢。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 当年玩ipod shuffle，USB口供电不够还不行
<jiero> onlylove:  是么？
<jiero> onlylove: 哪种手机都是啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 那时候主板后置USB口，就4个，然后，一个好使的
<happyaron> onlylove: 又不是现在
<jiero> onlylove:  再说 ipod shuffle的时代已经过去了
<onlylove> jiero: 是啊是啊，你不能让主板后置口4个就一个能用吧
<mk3548208> jiero, 听不明白 @_@
<onlylove> jiero: 后置口供电不足，闹哪样
<jiero> onlylove: 线坏了
<onlylove> jiero: 滚，你家后置口用线的
<onlylove> jiero: 台式机
<onlylove> jiero: 主板上的接口，不是引出来的
<jiero> onlylove:  你的USB线坏了吧
<onlylove> jiero: 怎么可能，新的shuffle
<jiero> mk3548208:  新产品
<onlylove> jiero: 直接插主板的，用毛线
<jiero> onlylove:  那可能就是要求 0.6A的输出，苹果故意的。
<onlylove> jiero: 对啊，所以麻烦
<jiero> onlylove:  扇苹果客服
<jiero> onlylove: 问问她们Mac是不是出0.6A的！
<onlylove> 明天开始上班，继续面对C#
<onlylove> jiero: 肯定是
<lys> 果然是高手啊
<onlylove> jiero: 水果的硬件质量没问题
<mk3548208> onlylove, 现在没什么兴趣刷什么微信，无聊的看看qq空间了，整天看没意思。也觉得特别浪费时间
<jiero> onlylove:  USB2.0标准输出是 500ma 5V
<onlylove> jiero: 这种事情，很多主板做不到
<mk3548208> onlylove, C# web?
<onlylove> jiero: 但是笔记本没我net
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 没问题
<onlylove> mk3548208: 额，不是，也算是吧，web测试自动化
<onlylove> 其实我想用selenium
<mk3548208> onlylove, 说到笔记本，不知是电池坏了还是主板电源管理哪里坏了，电充满很长时间后，电池灯会红绿闪烁
<onlylove> 但是被要求用ranorex
<onlylove> mk3548208: 不知道，没研究过，我的笔记本都是充满了就充满了，充电颜色不一样啥的
<onlylove> mk3548208: 主要是我很少用电池
<onlylove> mk3548208: 不过现在很多本子电池都不可以拆了
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我也很少用，拆了不太好
<freeflying> happyaron: 太高大上
<mk3548208> onlylove, 万一突然停电就杯具了
<onlylove> mk3548208: 不拆的话，笔记本太热影响电池寿命
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我之前有个同事，不到一年的机器，电池就30分钟不到了
<onlylove> mk3548208: 但是公司和供应商签的合同是出厂日期算，然后过了一年了
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我的笔记本一般不怎么热，因为外面是一层铝，散热特别好。而且是15.6寸。我三年了，电池一般用用能坚持3h
<onlylove> mk3548208: 15寸散热好很多
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实我觉得如果水果的手机能刷其他系统的话，会不会好很多
<jiero> mk3548208: 我的笔记本是2010年产的，现在还能撑2个小时好像。
<mk3548208> jiero, 我的是2011的，看情况还能再战3年
<jiero> mk3548208: 大概不行了吧
<onlylove> 有没有搞错，我是09年的机器
 * onlylove 求赠送笔记本
<mk3548208> jiero, 电脑性能过剩太厉害了，一般买来加条内存，其实改下屏幕更好。就能用很长世间
<lainme> onlylove: 我有两个，100多页的
<onlylove> lainme: 啊？100多页的啥？
<lainme> onlylove: 笔记本啊
<mk3548208> jiero, 已我笔记本目前的情况估计还可以
<onlylove> lainme: 好吧……
<jiero> lainme:  。。。好震撼
<jiero> lainme: 明天怎么去找你呢？
<jiero> mk3548208: 我不知道拉。
<onlylove> jiero: 游过去
<jiero> October21: 小学生还在广东吗？
<October21> jiero: 在啊
<lainme> jiero: 你准备都去哪里
<October21> jiero: 你现在到哪了？
<jiero> lainme: 我没有目的啊。
<jiero> October21: 我在深圳
<onlylove> jiero: 你其实可以弄个卡片啥的，然后注册个豆瓣账号写游记
<lainme> jiero: 准备从哪里过关
<jiero> lainme: 是罗湖最合适对吧？
<jiero> lainme: 不太明白
<jiero> onlylove: 游记。我旅游方式没人爱看吧~
<onlylove> jiero: 没准有人爱看
<lainme> jiero: 都可以。我找个比较好的地方见面
<onlylove> 为啥，我感觉上班是个很痛苦的事情
<jiero> lainme: 噢。那么我搜索口岸位置。
<onlylove> 受不了了，重新拨号
<douglas> .....
<croner> 中秋节快乐
<croner> 疼猪🐷
<croner> 大神
<jiero> lainme: 你靠罗湖口岸比福田口岸更近吧？
<lainme> jiero: 一样远
<jiero> lainme: 。我也是。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请帮忙看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463827 [size=150]QQ截图20140908175304.jpgwin7的电脑，用u盘安装ubuntu10.04双系统，一开机就出现： unable to find a medium containing a live file system,怎么办 蓝色的地方是win7,里面那块绿色的不是可以装ubuntu吗，怎么装不了呢 [/size] 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 dalu2 — 2014-09-08 18:32
<onlylove> 果然重新拨号网络就不卡了
 * jiero 好累么
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 四年来第一次使用Windows，咋恁不稳定？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463828 四年没用Windows了，最近为了玩Orbiter，划出20G来装了个MSDN原版Win7，安装了Catalyst。(Radeon HD6320) 原以为终于可以享受不打折扣的显示性能了，没想到竟然这么不稳定，显示驱动两小时内崩溃
<douglas> onlylove ......
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Uget+aria2+百度网盘下载大文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463829 用这个组合下一个大文件，总是在一段时间后出现“ 信息: aria2: HTTP authorization failed. " 的错误，我的办法是换一下下载文件的下载链接。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lppdao — 2014-09-08 19:55
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 讲个笑话
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/2892.html 我会热死的 : 男:"亲爱的,要是让我好好看看你的脸蛋儿,我就替你买一双黑貂皮手套；要是让我握握你的手,我就给你买一条银狐皮围巾；要是让我亲亲你,我一定给你买一条水獭皮披肩；啊,要是让我……" 女:"够啦,够啦！我会热死的！ "
<Freebuilder> 这个是怎么弄的？
<onlylove> 就是那么弄的
<Freebuilder> > joke
<^k^> Freebuilder: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1496.html 有关名誉 :   丈夫被半岁的女儿抓得满脸是伤。太太频频催他上医院。 丈夫:"我不在乎这点伤。" 太太:"我却在乎我的名誉。" 
<Freebuilder> 哈哈
<Freebuilder> joke
<Freebuilder> > joke
<^k^> Freebuilder: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWH3CIQtpyAACeYnwgbtkAAMY6QGVhfEAAJ56357.jpg 很浅的内涵
<^k^> Freebuilder, .. 休息一下 ..  20:11
<douglas> 哈哈哈
<lys> onlylove:重新拨号也可能只有一阵子作用。
<onlylove> lys: 我这边重拨，要么好用，要么不好用，不好用就再拨
<douglas> 你什么网络环境呀
<lys> 告辞了
<jusss>  /join irc-ctrl-shell
<jiero> jusss: 。。。好热。
<jusss> jiero: 在哪
<jiero> jusss: 深圳
<jiero> jusss: 吃饭后觉得热了，出汗了。
<jusss> jiero: 中秋了，还不回家
<jiero> jusss: 没关系。不回。
<jusss> jiero: 你父母在国内吗
<jiero> jusss:  一个不在
<jusss> jiero: ...
<jiero> happyaron: 都是你害的，让我糟蹋了4个菠萝，还没做好菠萝饭
<lys> 搞这么复杂，直接吃不就好了
<jiero> lys: 。。。
<jiero> lys: 味道不同好不。。。
<douglas_> lys 同意
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 岂不更快 : 有一人奉命去送紧急公文,上司特地给他一匹快马。但他却跟在马后面跑而不骑马。路人问他:既是如此紧急,为问不骑马。 他说:六只脚一起走,岂下比四只脚更快！
<happyaron> jiero: LOL
<happyaron> onlylove: 不会吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿加油啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我上下文丢了……
<happyaron> onlylove: ç¿»log
<onlylove> happyaron: 翻毛，我重新拨号的时候退出了
<happyaron> onlylove: /topic
<songyang> hello
<^k^> songyang:点点点.  21:30
<songyang> 有人吗
<^k^> songyang:点点点.  21:31
<songyang> 刚刚不小心跑到英文聊天室了
<songyang> hello
<songyang> ?
<^k^> songyang:点点点.  21:32
<onlylove> happyaron: 找不到了，就那样吧……
<onlylove> 今天猛然发现，我大概半年没上QQ了
<jiero> happyaron:  中快
<songyang> 怎么该名字啊
<songyang> 或者匿名
<songyang> 这个irc平时人多吗
<onlylove> 平时没人，你可以回去了
<songyang> 你呢
<songyang> 不是一直在吗
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有哪位高手详细介绍一下在macbook pro上安装双系统的教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463831 rt,有哪位好心人贡献一下在MacBook pro上安装双系统的经验，万分感谢！ 我目前有一台苹果电脑，想装双系统，缺一个ubuntu系统，折腾了两天没有结果， 请哪位高手详细讲解
<^k^>  ─> 一下，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 phyxiny — 2014-09-08 21:33
<ZedFire2> ……
<jiero> 感觉很难。
<onlylove> leeeee: 吃的啥馅的月饼啊
<leeeee> 鲜肉
<leeeee> 唉
<leeeee> 第二个就吃不下了
<onlylove> 鲜肉保质期短吧……
<onlylove> 总感觉那东西做出来就得当天吃
<leeeee> 三天之内
<jiero> leeeee: 没吃过
 * jiero 旅途上丢了所有无线设备的接收器
<jiero> 哈哈
<leeeee> 过来给你吃
 * jiero 的无线键盘和无线鼠标就报废了
<leeeee> 我买了好多
<leeeee> 买多了
<jiero> leeeee: 过不去了，时间成本太高
<leeeee> 哈哈
 * jiero 有感天下之大，都不是我容身之所
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 预料之中——fedora21 延迟发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463832 https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/21/Schedule Alpha Release 前fedora21进度推迟，根据过往经验， Beta Release/Final Release还得延迟 不过是好事，这样fedora21更有可能直接用gnome3.14 统计信息: 发表于 由 lne1248 — 2014-09-0
<^k^>  ─> 8 22:12
<onlylove> jiero: 你当时为啥要从袋鼠国回来
<jiero> onlylove:  袋鼠国也不是什么好地方
<onlylove> jiero: 袋鼠国目前还没毒奶粉吧
<perr> 喵
<jiero> onlylove:  所有地方都是靠吸血谋生的，看看隐藏能力了。
<onlylove> jiero: 毒奶粉这就不是吸血的问题了
<jiero> onlylove:  简单的是吸血，只要不是自己直系关系，就可以伤害。
<jusss-> hoxily: 晚上好
<jiero> leeeee: 你咋还在
 * jiero 现在心情很糟糕啊。
<lys> 心情不好，请看罗素的《幸福的赢得》
<jiero> lys: 可是我不想要幸福
<hoxily> jusss-: 好
<lys> ……
<leeeee> 吃蛋糕中
<leeeee> 室友出去约会
<leeeee> 然后给带了个小蛋糕
<jusss-> hoxily: 多线程解决了popen卡父进程，现在还有最后一个问题，就是返回交互界面，这个东东就算写玩了
<leeeee> 每逢佳节胖三斤
<jusss-> leeeee: 我每次回家都胖很多，然后去外面生活就又瘦下来了
<jiero> leeeee:  喜欢蛋糕
<jiero> leeeee:  和煎饼一起吃
<jiero> leeeee:  煎饼、牛奶、奶油蛋糕
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 组合奇怪
<jusss-> 。。。
<jusss-> 奶油蛋糕几乎没吃过，因为太贵
 * jiero 最近终于恢复到可以轻松堵住厕所的状态：肠胃正常了！
<jusss-> 牛奶现在也好贵，随便一袋3块多
<jiero> jusss 网上买
<jusss-> 煎饼还不错
<jiero> jusss 想2005年 我十八岁18元一个奶油蛋糕
<jusss-> 希望明天早上能吃个4块钱的煎饼
<jiero> leeeee: 不奇怪啊。吃了就知道为啥了
<leeeee> 05年，，刚高中。。
<MoeIcenowy> 05年我才二年级
<jiero> leeeee: 估计老外没见过煎饼 - 应该是煎饼做成方块桶状包住
<MoeIcenowy> 2，3年级
<jiero> leeeee: 我高二了。
<leeeee> 那你就比我高一个年级。。
<jiero> MoeIcenowy: 小孩子啊。
<jiero> leeeee: 2个。
<MoeIcenowy> @leeeeee 你高二？
<jiero> leeeee: 我说买蛋糕时候是高二
<MoeIcenowy> 现在
<MoeIcenowy> 天呐
<MoeIcenowy> 全乱了
<jiero> MoeIcenowy: 只有你乱了
<jiero> MoeIcenowy:  18岁的小伙子？
<leeeee> MoeIcenowy：姐都研二了。。还高二呢
<MoeIcenowy> 我错了
<MoeIcenowy> 同学们
<jusss-> leeeee: ,
<jiero> leeeee:  你不是毕业了？
<leeeee> 没事 你当我高二也没关系
 * jiero 也可以蛋糕 leeeee 高二了
<leeeee> jiero：对啊 毕业了
<jiero> leeeee: 研二毕业？
<leeeee> 对啊
<jiero> leeeee: 为啥我总被蚊子咬到大血管？
<jiero> leeeee: 好吧。
<leeeee> 不知道
<jiero> leeeee:  明天去香港玩玩，但是我没计划，也没定酒店
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 好吧
<jiero> leeeee:  就是去见见 lainme
<jiero> leeeee: 到处逛逛。
<leeeee> 嗯 挺好啊 去玩呗
<jiero> leeeee:  我这两天买了5个包，准备以后一天背一个不同的
<leeeee> 哈哈 好吧
<jusss-> jiero: 你有什么港澳同行证？
<jiero> jusss- 年初办理的。 L签注2个
<leeeee> 睡了拜拜
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在ubuntu下有个功能和win7的截图工具一样可以局部截图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463835 居然是随意实验出来的！！！！！ shift+prScrnSysRq（就是shift+截屏按键）在ubuntu下可以打开一个类似win7的截图工具的功能……用了那么久，居然是偶然试出来的功能，百度经验也没
<^k^>  ─> 有收录。 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 mobilefzb — 2014-09-08 22:55
<fbigun> 怎么屏蔽进入和离开的　状态信息
<TreeTop>              \quit
<fbigun> ／msg #Chat 大家好
<fbigun> ／time 10 1 /say /msg #Chat 大家好
<fbigun> ignores = ( { level = "JOINS PARTS QUITS"; } );
<fbigun> 哈哈　　游泳了吗
<fbigun_> ls
<fbigun_> 大家好
<^k^> fbigun_:点点点.  23:41
<fbigun_> 有什么好的工具屏蔽这个离开登陆的刷屏啊
<fbigun_> irc教程不是无敌的
<knownbad> 看你的 client .
<knownbad> 要不 /quit 也可以。
<TreeTop> ALT+F4   <== 解决之道
<fbigun> 在线
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-09
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian更新问题求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463837 我安装的是debian7,之前有更新过。这次看到有更新提示，就用系统自带的软件包更新器进行更新，中间提示过一个dpek的错误，我按照提示输入一个命令搞定了，然后又出来一个提示，这个就真心不知道怎么搞了。
<^k^>  ─> 话说，怎么觉得debian更新如履薄冰啊，不小心就会完蛋，上次我更新中间失败，想都没想就重启了，然后就 …
<fbigun> 呵呵
<fbigun> ／window list
<fbigun> 我的用不是ｄｅｂｉａｎ　　是ｄｅｅｐｉｎ
<fbigun> 感觉升级的时候没有出现过你说的问题啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 终端更新系统时如何禁止内核等特定内容的更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463839 RT！ 每次apt-get update时，都是把系统里所有的东西都更新了，其实有的时候不希望某些软件或者是某个版本的内核更新的，那么如何在终端里做到这一点？ 注：不使用新立得，不使
<^k^>  ─> 用软件中心等方法，只使用终端。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hacker85 — 2014-09-09 8:20
<fbigun> 查阅　apt-get　　　应该有说明
<fbigun> --no-install-recommends
<Router2> fbigun 那是bot自动发论坛的新帖，你在这儿回没用的
<fbigun> 坑爹啊
<fbigun> 还以为是这里的。。。
<fbigun> ／whois Router2
<Router2> fbigun 没看到有网址么
<fbigun> 我还以为是这里的　　　哪个链接是详细呢
<Router2> fbigun ......
<fbigun> 你是管理员？
<Router2> fbigun 不是
<fbigun> 我不知道怎么查详细呢　　
<fbigun> 你用什么系统的　　　ubuntu？
<Router2> fbigun debian
<fbigun> 呵呵　　　我是ｄｅｅｐｉｎ 简单一点
<fbigun> archlinux  wifi联网号坑爹啊　　设置的有点累
<fbigun> 用netctl
<Router2> fbigun arch的滚动更新太快了
<fbigun> 这个倒是
<Router2> fbigun 以前用arch，每次有大更新都得特别小心
<fbigun> 一个命令升级就是了啊　　需要注意什么呢
<fbigun> 我的pi是用ａｒｃｈｌｉｎｕｘａｒｍ的
<Router2> fbigun 你查查吧，好像是filesystem更新，着急更新的挂了一大批
<fbigun> 额　　一个命令后就后悔了
<tenzu> filesystem更新挂掉的确坑了很多人
<Router2> tenzu 所以我换debian了
<fbigun> 这个netctl-auto....
<fbigun> 哦　　我没有什么用ａｒｃｈlinux
<fbigun> 之前用的是gentoo
<tenzu> Router2: 所以我的linux都是装在虚拟机里的
<fbigun> 等挂的吗
<Router2> tenzu 我不习惯整虚机，一直都是物理机单linux，所以哪个稳定用哪个
<fbigun> 我也是　　除非测试
<Router2> tenzu 以前用opensuse也挺好的，用的那个版本都没更新了还没重装。然后觉得Arch滚动更新挺好，结果容易更新挂了...
<tenzu> 我不得不经常面对word, mathtype, endnote, 还有许多windows下的软件, 所以只能把linux装在虚拟机里, 嗯嗯
<Router2> tenzu 那就没办法了，只能虚机
<fbigun> 我就一个ｗｏｒｄ
<tenzu> Router2: 我只是觉得yaourt装软件方便, 体验上还是ubuntu好些
<Router2> tenzu 我觉得ubuntu问题也不少，只是用的人多，很多问题能上网问去
<tenzu> Router2: 的确有不少问题, 不过总比自己折腾arch遇到不熟悉的问题没地方问要强些
<jusss-> test
<^k^> jusss-:点点点.  08:53
<Router2> tenzu Arch的wiki相当的好，这点别的版都不行
<tenzu> Router2: 这点我承认
<fbigun> 呵呵　　很详实
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<fbigun> 跪安
<fbigun> 终于搞定了昨天一直没有弄好的netctl 无线网配置问题了
<jusss-> ....................................................................................................
<fbigun> 一个人的时候就挂机了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41024
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 重达60吨的巨型食草恐龙
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41039
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 英特尔x99主板神秘燃烧
<patrick_> 郁闷，现在google和duckduckgo都不上了，搜点英文资料无从搜起...
<onlylove> patrick_: bing如何
<onlylove> 土豪马没来……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41040
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 戴尔展示5K分辨率显示器
<patrick_> 忘了怎么at别人了，bing搜到的是中文内容... 0_0
<slucx> google.hk是不是能上去？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com.hk *FROM* google.hk)
<patrick_> 比如在bing里搜索输入: freebsd onboard speaker
<slucx> 2500刀，太贵了
<patrick_> 命中率很低。
<patrick_> goole.hk上不了，我在成都不行。
<alvin_rxg> Title: goole.hk (@ goole.hk)
<onlylove> 土豪马该换显示器了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41046
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软亚太研发主管加盟百度
<freeflying> onlylove: 有啥android上call log/sms backup restore软件推荐
<freeflying> yunfan: ^^
<onlylove> freeflying: 需要么……我手机自带的……
<onlylove> freeflying: call log好像没有
<imtxc> 早啊
<imtxc> freeflying: momo
<freeflying> imtxc: ^^
<tenzu> freeflying: 豌豆荚...
<tenzu> freeflying: 钛备份不知道行不行
<freeflying> tenzu: 豌豆荚还是算了吧
<tenzu> freeflying: 我刷了个soul的rom, 自带备份这些东西, 挺好使
<freeflying> tenzu: 我要从另一个手机备份过来
<tenzu> freeflying: 类似这玩意儿? https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idea.backup.smscontacts&hl=zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 超级备份：短信、通讯录、通话记录 - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<onlylove> freeflying: 这个怕不行吧？
<tenzu> freeflying: 话说腾讯百度的手机管家类软件都有类似的备份或迁移工具, 就看你敢不敢装了
<freeflying> tenzu: 不敢啊
<lys> 大家好
<^k^> lys:点点点.  10:30
<tenzu> freeflying: 你可以考虑先装个豌豆荚, 做好本地备份文件以后断网, 换新机恢复数据, 彻底删除豌豆荚再恢复网络
<imtxc> onlylove: 早啊
<imtxc> 色大象呢
 * iMadper 大开杀戒
<imtxc> 咦
<imtxc> iMadper: momo
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<lys> 我乱码吗？
<onlylove> iMadper: 早上火太大不好
<hoxily> lys: 没有
<lys> 哦
<hoxily> lys: 能看到中文
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有火大啊~ kick别人的时候, 我一般都是心情舒畅的时候
<iMadper> imtxc: 想弄个dt150
<iMadper> imtxc: 你赞助我点儿钱呗
<yunfan> freeflying: 我不用这类工具
<freeflying> tenzu: 这货好像不能备份call log
<freeflying> yunfan: 那你咋备份
<yunfan> freeflying: 能logging的就有隐私泄露的风险 我不备份
<yunfan> freeflying: 我经常用额 自己自然记得
<tenzu> freeflying: 啊, 还真是, 我记错了
<yunfan> 这里除了主席 还有谁是学生物的？
<yunfan> 我想问下 现在全基因组测序多少钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要量一下自己的基因？
<imtxc> iMadper: dt150?
<imtxc> iMadper: 多少钱啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 1500
<iMadper> imtxc: 今天jd有券, 不过jd不卖dt150
<onlylove> yunfan: 看下msg，我需要收件人地址
<imtxc> iMadper: 也太丑了
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.................
<imtxc> iMadper: 才1500,你少刷1秒钟irc，多搬几台机器就出来了嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 机丑价廉声音好
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/551279  评论笑疯了
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 新低价：MI 小米 小米盒子 二代 199元包邮（299-100，有赠品） _聚划算优惠_什么值得买
<slucx> 我买了个S系列的，D系列太贵
<lys> 你们买那么好的手机做什么？
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在有啥便宜又大牌的电视机推荐
<iMadper> imtxc: 长虹.
<iMadper> lys: 玩扫雷
<imtxc> iMadper: 便宜大牌又靠谱不
<lys> 我家大电视我是很久没看了
<imtxc> iMadper: 便宜大牌又靠谱呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 等我给你找个松下的链接
<imtxc> 昂
<imtxc> 等等看看过几天苏宁会不会有点优惠
<slucx> 擦，网上说白天头浑是肾虚
<slucx> lolololol
<imtxc> 不过苏宁的特价我从来就没有见过有货的时候
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥耳机值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: 多大的啊?
<lys> 我刚才的确在玩扫雷，高手就是高手啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 50-55
<iMadper> freeflying: 看需求, 乃是听交响乐的吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 这么大??!?!?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 大？
<lys> slucx: 中医理论是错误的。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/833315.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_FX&utm_term=2b03e1adf9574c219881c7d771d081b5
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【长虹3D51C2280】长虹（CHANGHONG） 3D51C2280 51英寸 3D护眼电视（黑色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:2599.00
<imtxc> 还真是长虹
<imtxc> 这货靠谱么
<slucx> lys: 求解
<slucx> lys: 感觉头浑，不想坐到办公室
<freeflying> iMadper: 打电话，skype效果好点的
<imtxc> 还等离子
<freeflying> iMadper: 美亚也可以
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 那没区别吧 ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 军工企业.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你别闹哇，要是真靠谱就下单了
<iMadper> imtxc: 长虹不是有个开车摸奶门嘛? 一看这企业就靠谱
<lys> slucx: 私聊收到了吗？
<yunfan> lys: 哲学上来说 西医理论也是错误的 只不过比中医错误率低点
<yunfan> 不要误会 我从来不就中医
<iMadper> imtxc: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1185575868
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 长虹高官“开车摸奶”_蜀门吧_百度贴吧
<lys> yunfan: 怎说？
<yunfan> 就像牛顿经典理论的公式 哲学上来说是错误的 只不过更复杂的公式在低速情况下 牛顿的公式更逼近而已
<yunfan> 好比 y = ax^2 + bx +c  当a特别小 可以忽略不计的时候  你用 bx+c 可以得到很逼近的结果
<yunfan> 不过科学研究本来就是这样逐步逼近
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.sinonet.org/d/file/news/society/2011-09-16/921c2d6d25305c0e47ab5e6fecc8a68d.jpg
<imtxc> iMadper: sony 的好贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 丧门星的也贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 松下的也贵
<lys> 这还用哲学吗？科学理论本来就只是工具，从未自称绝对真理。
<imtxc> iMadper: 好像是
<iMadper> imtxc: 东芝的便宜.
<lys> 但正如你说，科学更可靠，我过我认为可靠得多。中医一直以来就不行。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/1084906755.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 东芝（TOSHIBA） 48L3350C 48英寸 互联网3D液晶电视（银黑灰色）【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 价格:4099.00
<imtxc> http://item.jd.com/1096008.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【索尼KDL-55W800B】索尼（SONY） KDL-55W800B 55英寸全高清3D LED液晶电视（黑色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:6349.00
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个怎么样
<iMadper> imtxc: 我刚才看到了, 价格太高, 没点进去
<imtxc> iMadper: 48的比50+ 的要便宜挺多
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个好啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 对啊, 48的都便宜
<iMadper> imtxc: sony的电视还是很赞的
<imtxc> iMadper: 型号好多
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩...
<imtxc> iMadper: 参数好多啊，我看乱了
<iMadper> imtxc: http://product.suning.com/121122595.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 松下(Panasonic) TH-50A400C 50英寸 全高清 蓝光USB LED液晶电视【报价、价格、评测、参数】_平板电视_苏宁易购
<imtxc> iMadper: 第三方的算了
<iMadper> imtxc: 各大电商都下架了松下了
<iMadper> imtxc: 松下这回真是要死了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不鸡道哇
<imtxc> 马蛋的，快门3D 跟主动3D 啥区别
<iMadper> imtxc: 没差别
<iMadper> imtxc: 快门的好, 不受角度限制
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 偏振的, 角度大了不好
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有3d av的
<yunfan> lys: 但你刚才有自称绝对真理的嫌疑
<imtxc> 我问问索尼去不去我家安装
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。。
<yunfan> 许多搞科学的人只是乌鸦笑猪黑 自己不觉得
<imtxc> iMadper: 有能在2D显示器上看的么
<lys> 相对真理是存在的。
<iMadper> imtxc: 左右分屏啊
<iMadper> 什么叫真理? 什么叫相对真理?
<yunfan> 你只是把自己当成真理化身而已
<imtxc> iMadper: 高级
<yunfan> 即使科学界掌握了绝对真理 并不代表科研工作者人人都掌握了
<yunfan> 这个道理就跟it人员并不是每个人都会写编译器一样
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: Red Hat Forum Hong Kong 2014 管食宿么? 贵司邀请我参加
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在的3D片源不都是左右分屏, 两个画面, 让显示屏自己把两个画面合成一个嘛
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 为啥不邀请我?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 母鸡啊
<adam_magic_pack> http://redhat.events/forum/hong-kong
<yunfan> iMadper: 偏振光的？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: err: no title
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 为啥不邀请我
<bcao> 我也收到又见了
<bcao> 邮件了
<adam_magic_pack> bcao:    2   + Sep 08 2014  Red Hat Hong Kong  [ 15K]  Red Hat Forum Hong Kong 2014 | You're Invited!
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 一模一样的邮件
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 不知道我司会不会出钱让我参加贵司的会啊
<bcao> 群发的
<bcao> 写写
<yunfan> 看书要紧  adam_magic_pack 去欧洲的时候记得跟我说下
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: .
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 咋？
<iMadper> yunfan: 什么? 你这不是个完整问题啊
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 意思就是 roger that
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 去欧洲干嘛阿？
<bcao> 出差还是吸大麻阿
<iMadper> bcao: 李老板要去欧洲大妓院
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 抽大麻
<yunfan> iMadper: 你刚才说了句3D片源的事  我是紧跟着问的 看来你自带了threading 切换功能啊
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 你们么穷
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 以后别用省略号 因为别人以为是无语的意思
<iMadper> yunfan: 我不知道 "偏振光的" 跟片源有什么关系...
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 那是句号, 乖
<yunfan> iMadper: 有 偏振光眼镜
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 好吧 少用易歧义的 你们这些现代孔乙己
<lys> yunfan: 那又怎样？总比非专业人士强。
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 研究过Kindle的系统没？
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你是k几？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: kt
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 研究过系统没？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 没怎么研究, 怎么讲?
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我看系统里面有个设置全翻页数的变量，但是设置了根本就没有用
<slucx> 而且就找到这一个设置这项的变量
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 天气冷就不好用
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 不是天气原因
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 硬件能够达到的时候, 那个才起作用
<slucx> 硬件达不到应该是每次都全翻的
<slucx> 不想干活、躁动不安、注意力不集中是病吗？
<onlylove> slucx: 中医是病，西医不是病
<onlylove> slucx: 换句话说，中医有可能能看好，西医……大概可能没法看
<onlylove> slucx: 因为你体检的话身体指标都是正常的
<lys> 你怎么知道一定正常？
<onlylove> lys: 不服练
<onlylove> lys: 这事我干过
<onlylove> lys: 体检一次TM不少钱，我反正学费交过了
<slucx> 这几天在锻炼身体减肚子，不知道是不是这个原因
<lys> 精神状态应该看精神科
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才那个电视现在的价位不靠谱
<iMadper> imtxc: 长虹?
<imtxc> iMadper: sony那个
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在多少钱?
<imtxc> iMadper: 之前优惠到6000- 的
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在 63xx
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<iMadper> slucx: <slucx> 不想干活、躁动不安、注意力不集中是病吗？  这个是病, 脑残. 我也有
<onlylove_> 喵的，掉线
<onlylove_> 我喝口水的功夫
<slucx> lol
<onlylove_> 不管啦，吃饭去
<slucx> iMadper: 网上说喝可乐也会出现这症状
<iIlL10Oo> 多喝水
<iIlL10Oo> 特别是秋天
<slucx> 我肚子就是喝可乐喝出来的
<Patrick_DJ> 白开水...
<iMadper> slucx: 别怪可乐
<iMadper> slucx: 自己运动少
<iMadper> slucx: 要怪自己懒
<iMadper> qiao: 首席, wangli  你们两个放鸽子的
<iMadper> qiao: wangli: 害我们三缺一啊!
<iMadper> qiao: wangli: 不请客不足以平民愤!
<imtxc> 3P 缺 一不就是2p么，还凑活可以过吧
<iMadper> imtxc: ... .... .....
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 14.10 將給 3G 寬頻上網 更好的支援 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463848 http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-1 ... 8040.shtml Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) to Get Much Better 3G Mobile Modem Support 有關 華為 3G 寬頻上網網卡 請使用 Huawei 搜尋 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014-
<^k^>  ─> 09-09 12:02
<iMadper> imtxc: 三缺一是 3p.
<iMadper> imtxc: 总共需要4p
<imtxc> 哦
<imtxc> 那还不错
 * imtxc 一缺三
<imtxc> 那个传说中的iwatch到底是不是真的
<Patrick_DJ> 几年前的宣传视频里的iwatch? 那个别想了。。
<onlylove> slucx: 求问可乐和肚子的关系
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你的打印机驱动用的什么?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不知道
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 怎么看?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我G-C-C自动添加的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 打印机 邮件属性
<adam_magic_pack> 右键
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: gnome-control-center里面的打印机? 能右键??
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我过去
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: .
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: hplip
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: <slucx> 不想干活、躁动不安、注意力不集中是病吗？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: printer-driver-pnm2ppa
 * iMadper wrong paste board
<wangli> iMadper, 首席家里漏水了
<iMadper> wangli: ...
<wangli> iMadper, 他回去了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: printer-driver-postscript-hp
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: printer-driver-pxljr
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 在recommends里, 我都不装recommends的...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: printer-driver-hpcups
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 呵呵
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 节约一点点空间, 浪费了时间, 没意义啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: debian好多control写的烂
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: cc 小DD
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 饿了...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 驱动装好啦
 * iMadper 卧槽, 真饿了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 成功
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞美老司机
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Chromium 36有同步bug，没事别手滑更新…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463849 如题，更新完发现同步不可用，换了账号换了机子换了网络还买了VPN统统不好使，原来不是我大长城闹的事，貌似是chromium 36用了个什么鬼API key什么的（跟二步验证没关系），于是用不了。 总
<^k^>  ─> 之降级回35就能用了。给更新了的倒霉孩子备忘下 统计信息: 发表于 由 lightcrystal — 2014-09-09 12:28
<uuair> 3
 * adam_magic_pack 北京出入境管理处网站太牛逼了, 直接填好信息生成pdf打印, 都不用自己填......
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • gnome开始菜单里面有一些多余的快捷方式该怎么删除 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463850 装点软件，不过不好用直接删掉了，但是gnome里面残留了快捷方式，点击就提示说不能用。但是不知道怎么删除..... 找了半天也没招道，有人知道么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 天朝书生
<kves>  ─> — 2014-09-09 13:01
<fbigun> heihei
<fbigun> 嘿嘿
<lys> 你好
<fbigun> 大家好
<^k^> fbigun:点点点.  13:10
<lys> 欢迎欢迎，热烈欢迎！
<lys> 撒花
<fbigun> 中秋节快乐　　放假欢乐
<lys> 今天上班了……
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 果断找 wangli 请客么。。
<fbigun> 还在放假中　。。。
<fbigun> 明天开始上班
 * onlylove 拜wfh 首席 qiao_wfh
<wangli> qiao_wfh, 修你家水管子吧，上线干嘛
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 你丫升职的饭还没请我呢
<fbigun> 哈哈
<iMadper> fbigun: 上班好无聊, 没事做还没有床让我午睡
<qiao_wfh> wangli: 修也不要我去修啊。看着就行
<fbigun> iMadper: 是啊
<imtxc> qiao_wfh: 你又升职了？还　wfh 了
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 你连mario都不放过
<fbigun> 你们用的都是什么客户端啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 要出境了啊，有代购不
<qiao_wfh> imtxc: 哪又了？！！ 就1次么。。
<fbigun> 让我想想我要什么
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: mario 是what
<lys> pidgin
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 水管工
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: gun
<fbigun> pidgin 啊
<fbigun> 不会刷屏很厉害吗
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 暂住证到期之前更新一下呆湾签注
<lys> 没有啊
<iMadper> fbigun:  /ctcp nickname version 就能看别人的客户端了. pidgin不会刷屏.
<imtxc> 刷屏？
<fbigun> 不是会滚动刷进出的吗
<imtxc> 为啥要刷
<iMadper> fbigun: 可以屏蔽.
<imtxc> 哦
<lys> 那是
<imtxc> 那是刷你自己的，没事儿的
<fbigun> 哪里设置呢　　我都改用irssi了
<imtxc> 大家不会介意的
<fbigun> 别人进出频道　　不是会有的吗
<imtxc> 都 irssi 了，还管啥 pidgin 啊，irssi 赛高， weechat 赛高高 fbigun
<iMadper> fbigun: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#Pidgin_.28aka_Gaim.29
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:49:09 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<iMadper> fbigun: Tools → Plugins, enable "Join/Part Hiding". You may need to configure it to reduce the default number of participants you need before it kicks in, from 800 to something like 100.
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你想要呆湾的什么?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 呆妹
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 妹
 * adam_magic_pack 买了个新小米盒子和小米移动电源...
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 电源你留着，盒子邮寄给我吧
<fbigun> 真的好了
<fbigun> 感谢呀
<imtxc> 话说小米盒子现在需要排队预约啥的么
<iMadper> imtxc: 不需要, 199直接买
<fbigun> 不是有更多好盒子吗
<imtxc> 那盒子怎么样，现在好多盒子不是都强制升级之后没有功能了么
<fbigun> 我还是更倾向乐视盒子
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 接电视的话，需要再买线什么的么
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我自己有HDMI线
<iMadper> imtxc: <iMadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/551279  自己看评论
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 新低价：MI 小米 小米盒子 二代 199元包邮（299-100，有赠品） _聚划算优惠_什么值得买
<fbigun> 老电视机应该就三根莲花线吧
<iMadper> fbigun: 三分频, 五分频的都有
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 好像送hdmi和av
<fbigun> 额　　都有送啊　
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我就是买的这个, 顺便他家买的小米电源
<fbigun> 建议官网买
<fbigun> 淘宝的小米电源假货多
<imtxc> 真的能真到哪里去
<fbigun> 前段时间不是中央卫视报道过的嘛　　哈哈
<fbigun> 自己买配件组装电源吧
<fbigun> 淘宝好便宜。。。
<lys> 我也学到隐藏进出消息了:)
<fbigun> 前段时间给自己的ｒｐｉ买配件的时候看到好多
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 你啥时候买？
<fbigun> 汗　　。。。
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 买啥?
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 小米东西
<bcao> 求凑单
<fbigun> 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 已经买了, 我俩又不是一个办公室, 怎么凑?
<fbigun> 又不是国外来的。。。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩, 下面的回复笑喷了
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 省个邮费阿
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 有个吃翔一斤的
<imtxc> bcao: 来，凑单吧
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 包邮...
<imtxc> bcao: 你帮忙付款，我出邮费
<bcao> imtxc, ....
<bcao> iMadper, 拜2000+壕
<bcao> imtxc,  拜2000+壕
<iMadper> bcao: ????
<fbigun> 犀利
<imtxc> bcao: ...
<fbigun> 恶心啊　　git clone 个github的２Ｇ项目真久啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 花花所那个电源怎么样，你之前用过没有
<iMadper> fbigun: 你要是svn一个2G的项目, 你就知道什么是真正的恶心了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 前三个字可以忽略
<fbigun> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 话说?
<imtxc> 我之前买的那个电源，充电贼慢
<imtxc> 懂我者色大象啊
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 小米盒子就送一个HDMI线
<imtxc> 貌似买电视还得买盒子，买了盒子还得买路由器是不
<fbigun> ｓｖｎ估计是几天几页
<bcao> Microsoft 怎么得罪中国zf了 ，onedrive 居然不让用了
<imtxc> bcao: 弄不好是那谁离职的时候
<fbigun> 是啊　　连win8都被ｘｏ了
<imtxc> bcao: 把 onedrive 的硬盘格式化了
<slucx> 有人买小米手环的没？来说下体验
<bcao> imtxc, 也不是没可能
<fbigun> 小米专业户吗
<bcao> 小米手环太傻逼
<imtxc> 然后 MS 嫁货给 zf
<bcao> 不支持2S
<fbigun> 啥都是小米了
<bcao> 话说着事情不事没出过
<bcao> 我工作的log提交给微软
<slucx> 米2也是蓝牙4.0？
<bcao> 后来那段时间微软宣称storage down 了
<bcao> 把log 全删了，
<fbigun> （⊙ｏ⊙）哦
<iMadper> bcao: 赞.
<imtxc> bcao: 恩，如果是这样，那以后你的文件就能在百度网盘下载到了，多好
<iMadper> imtxc: 你有多少色魔张大妈的金币?
<imtxc> iMadper: 一毛没有
<bcao> imtxc, 不行阿，我的工作就是给微软提交log
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我现在本子风扇一直转
<imtxc> iMadper: 我就没号
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 我的不会哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 我中了dt150的毒了, 快帮我解毒
<fbigun> 要代理看看
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 风扇口很热
<imtxc> iMadper:  外观辣么丑
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不在乎外观呀, 说音质的缺点!
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 你小电影看太多了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 别人一看就是淘宝29元的货
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 难听
<iMadper> imtxc: 难推, 我自己解毒了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 难听
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 难听
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 难听
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞!
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 难推, 我自己直接解毒了...
<fbigun> remote: Compressing objects: 100% (1477/1477), done.
<lys> onedrive我可以打开啊
 * imtxc 求推荐电视，求推荐盒子，求推荐路由器
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 啥小电影？
<iMadper> imtxc: 路由器啊, netgear然后自己刷wrt
<slucx> imtxc: 小米的4K的电视+一个路由
<imtxc> iMadper: 十一假期回去装家里面去
<slucx> 盒子都省了
<imtxc> slucx: 小米的电视？
<imtxc> slucx: 哦，那货好像不给我家送
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦... 那就, 直接巴法络的那个99的足够了, 我用了三年了快
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 求解，啥小电影看多了？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: flash的 热量很大
 * iMadper 的笔记本, 至今不能流畅长时间播放flash
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: firefox关了而已一样
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 要不, 你装个laptop-mode-tools试试?
<imtxc> slucx: 4k 电视有必要？
<slucx> iMadper: 视频我一般不用本子看，我外接了显示器，家里有小米盒子
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 早装了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 这是我会装的东西 http://pastebin.com/ezvvXVjU, 要不你看看?
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: lol 要一个一个的看啊，你拿到新本子就这样一下安装完啊
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 对, 有个脚本, cp进去, 运行, 然后我的环境就OK了
<slucx> 配置呢？
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 啥脚本？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 我自己写的啊, 装软件和一些系统配置...
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 哦
<fbigun> 95% (113310/118696), 2.80 GiB | 455.00 KiB/s
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 不过大部分配置还都在home下
<fbigun> 终于要清场了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 对
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 现在摸着散热口都是热的
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 我们屋都是x230, 都没有灯和风扇的问题 =,=
<adam_magic_pack> s/都是/好几个/
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 麦克的灯吗？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: .
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 莫非我人品有问题
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 母鸡啊
<slucx> netinst安装然后自己整的？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 嗯, 不过是七年前的netinst
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 本子才用几年
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 没有重装过, 虽然换了四五台电脑
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我是一年前装的
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 一直大脑移植来着
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 求方法
<fbigun> iwlist wlan0 scaning
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: dd硬盘吗？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: tar到移动硬盘, tar到新电脑, 装grub, 调fstab, chroot进去更新initramfs
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 没win系统？ 我sda1 2 是win系统
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: tar, dd太慢
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 虚拟机里有win
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 哪些分区需要tar？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: /, /home
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 我就分了这...
<slucx> 我还分了/boot
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 那也tar
<slucx> 我去年买来本子装的
<jusss> 分了/root的路过
<onlylove> 为啥我突然想建议cpio
<fbigun> dd 文件太大了
<onlylove> jusss: 也就你这种root敢死队
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: tar能保留权限
<jusss> onlylove: 反正自己的，随便搞
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, monson 去你们公司了？
<onlylove> slucx: 如果dd的话，tmp里面一堆东西没有的，临时的，内存里面的，都dd了
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 没有啊 他离职了/
<adam_magic_pack> ?
<fbigun> tar 排除　/proc　之类文件是怎么做的
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: tar时加个绝对路径，：—）
<freeflying> iMadper: sfbuy没优势了啊，amazon直邮才1.99每磅
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯，还没这样整过系统，都是新装的，一个本子装一次
<bcao> 他要带一个openstack tenical support 组
<onlylove> fbigun: --exclude
<bcao> 我能想到的就是你们公司了
<bcao> freeflying, 不事免费么
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 带??? 别搞笑了 真得
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 我认真的
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 我认真的说别搞笑了
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 至少farewall 上这么写的
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, he also said he is a legend :)
<slucx> jusssss: 一个分区一个分区的tar, 然后找个Linux分好区再tar进去？
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: ........
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 不愧是你带出来的。。
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 我特么多低调的
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: ramdisk为啥要更新？
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 选人最少的一天离职, 离职之前都没告诉别人
<bcao> 过年。。。
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 里头有原来的分区信息之类的东西
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 猴总
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: ramdisk里有分区表？还不知道
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕，哪天启程去欧洲呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 全都能直邮嘛?
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 信息, 哪个分区是/ 哪个分区加密了 等等
<iMadper> freeflying: 那是没优势了...
<freeflying> iMadper: 不能吧
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 十一之后了, 土鳖第一次去欧洲, 拿到签证就开始炫耀
<iMadper> freeflying: 那还是有生存空间的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕乃这是低调啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 毛线
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 要攒电脑，给推荐下配置吧，希望完美运行ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463852 如题 希望攒一台4000左右的机器，希望完美运行ubuntu用于工作，个人水平是能自己组装机器，对于型号等等还不是很熟悉 之前使用过ubuntu感觉用于工作非常简单，方便，比windows好用
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 下次换本子我就试试这方法，太省时间了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不代购么
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 其实我也不知道我系统里装了多少东西现在，总是心里觉得乱，尤其是库
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 乃去得地都是我向往的啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 最想去的是日内瓦, 其次巴塞罗那, 但是时间不够, 也没钱坐那么远火车
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 乃又说笑了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 真得
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 你居然没钱。。。
 * onlylove 拜 adam_magic_pack土豪
<bcao> 别闹了。。
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 最想去欧洲核子中心
<slucx> Laptop mode
<slucx> enabled, not active [unchanged]
<onlylove> bcao: adam_magic_pack哭穷是家常便饭 cc freeflying
<slucx> 火车？
<bcao> onlylove, 每当他又赚一笔的时候都得哭穷，因为国家收税太高了：）
 * onlylove 烦躁，不想work
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • UBT12.04,HDMI无法输出音频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463854 win7+UBT12.04双系统台式机，独立显卡HDMI输出至LED显示器。 在win7系统时，显示器上的耳机插孔有音频信号输出，但是 UBT系统时，显示器上的耳机插孔，却没有音频信号输出。 在设置里“音频”已经设置为HDMI输
<^k^>  ─> 出。怎么搞？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2014-09-09 13:58
<tenzu> 一来就看到阿当被人吐槽
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 受受
<tenzu> 一来就看到壕当千岁被人吐槽
<slucx> onlylove: 跟我的症状一样啊
 * iMadper 想去波罗的海三国
<fbigun> 诶　　下线了　　上车准备明天上班
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 原来我设置的是接电源就不用laptop-mode
<nyfair> 新版的linux支持128个cpu!
<nyfair> 看flash卡不卡？
<nyfair> 卡
<freeflying> http://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_arm/external/jobDetails.do?functionName=getJobDetail&jobPostId=17083&localeCode=en-us
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Marketing Technical Engineer
<slucx> List of modules which can be automatically enabled with this setting are  这个加了吗阿当？ adam_magic_pack
<imtxc> freeflying: 推荐个电视盒子吧
<freeflying> imtxc: smzdm上有个xiaomi的deal
<slucx> imtxc: 小米的
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 【求助】重定向 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463860 最近公司的工作环境切换为redhat，在使用重定向的过程中经常报错 echo “” > aa.log 返回 aa.log : File exits. 只有手动把 aa.log 删除后才能进行重定向。而本人习惯的方式是直接覆盖，而不是询问 故，求助各位大侠，看有没
<^k^>  ─> 有解决方案，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 halfwolf — 2014-09-09 14:08
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛
 * adam_magic_pack 移动电源买5000还是10000毫安时的?
<onlylove> nyfair: linux本来就支持这么多U吧，我记得有个C3补丁还是啥的
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后那个补丁把支持的CPU数目砍了
<onlylove> slucx: 不过有件事和你说，我肾虚这个是确定的
<onlylove> slucx: 但是我认为这个和那个无关，因为我在写C#
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 启动ubuntu，显示器显示：不能显示此视频模式... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463861 各位同好，每次当我启动ubuntu 11.04，显示器会显示：不能显示此视频模式，请将电脑显示输入设置为1440×900@60Hz（我查看了显示器配置确实是1440×900，没有问题）。然后显示器短暂
<slucx> onlylove: 擦，C#
<slucx> onlylove: 你肾虚不调理调理？
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 移动电源应该等着开会的时候发
<onlylove> slucx: 不知道怎么调理
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 5000的
<onlylove> slucx: 最要命的是，人懒
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 炸的话威力小一点
<onlylove> slucx: 坚持不了
<adam_magic_pack> ........
<onlylove> slucx: 不能坚持是致命伤
<slucx> onlylove: 我烦躁是因为跳槽
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 而且够充手机好几次了
<onlylove> slucx: 因为经常熬夜导致的
<onlylove> slucx: 属于自己作死
<slucx> onlylove: 我也经常熬夜
<slucx> onlylove: 想调槽，由于不定
<slucx> onlylove: 少熬夜吧以后
<onlylove> slucx: 不行，得催妹子下线
<slucx> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> slucx: 妹子熬夜更要命
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 开了laptop后风扇转的不是那么起劲了
<imtxc> freeflying: 都这么推荐小米啊
<slucx> imtxc: 以前快播盒子其实很牛，不过现在…
<freeflying> imtxc: 现在盒子没啥可推荐的啊，啥便宜就买谁，都是android的
<imtxc> freeflying: 刚跟同事收了一个小米
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 不过speaker的那么灯还没找到姻缘
<slucx> 原因
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 买了一个给我妈看电视剧
<slucx> freeflying: 看硬件，不然卡
<slucx> 阿当，现在laptop不能控制背光了？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 因为interface变了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 那laptop不更新了？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 这都是坑啊...
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我现在也是自己写的脚本整的
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 不舒服，而且230的值为啥是好几千？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 联想的东西变动太大, 逐步脱离了以前ibm的接口, 所以遍地坑
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 几千是intel的标准, 100是微软的, 0-15是acpi老标准
<adam_magic_pack> =,=
<slucx> lol
<adam_magic_pack> 微软win8的标准是0-100 一共101级.......
<adam_magic_pack> nnnnnnd
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 装linux的本子也只有tp的最好用了
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我现在最大用600
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 0_0 我3000
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: telnet这个程序使用了curses这种图形库吗？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你push下，更新下laptopmode
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 母鸡
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 不刺眼吗？
<onlylove> slucx: tp一般般吧
<onlylove> slucx: 不过tp可以设置充电阈值这点很喜欢
<slucx> onlylove: 没用过 阈值
<onlylove> slucx: 你可以设置插电源的时候，电量低于40再充电
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 是用popen()或system()这种函数无法返回一个交互界面，你知道用什么函数可以返回交互界面吗？就像telnet ssh那样
<onlylove> slucx: 这个不知道是tp的专利还是咋着，反正独一家
<onlylove> slucx: 别人都没有的
<slucx> 哪里设置？
<slucx> onlylove: 经常用电池的话电池会不会挂的早？
<onlylove> slucx: 在windows下面有个powermanage套件
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 母鸡
<onlylove> slucx: linux下面的没搞过，没条件
<slucx> onlylove: linux下
<onlylove> slucx: 你可以搜下
<onlylove> slucx: 很多英文资料
<onlylove> slucx: 好像是在哪里写个charge文件，里面写个数字
<onlylove> slucx: 需要装tp的一个tools
<slucx> onlylove: 我找找
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你不是用外置显示器吗？3000你长时间对着眼睛肯定疼
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 这个调不了外接... 内置的我3000
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我说你3000肯定没长时间盯
<iMadper> sudo su -c "echo 220 > /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-LVDS-1/intel_backlight/brightness" 我都是用220的...
<iMadper> 3000...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: range不一样, 乖
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 发现了, 虽然我也是intel的...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我的最大值是4000多
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 就算range一样, led的流明也不一样
<Zhong> 中
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 对了, 我的是IPS屏, 可能效果不一样
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ips又不发光...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 只是面板...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 选用的灯可能有区别
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 只是说屏幕不一样
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 摸摸大
<adam_magic_pack> ............
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我也是IPS
<iMadper> 中午不睡下午崩溃求靠谱人肉翻墙机会
<adam_magic_pack> 中午不睡下午崩溃求靠谱人肉翻墙机会鄙视不带sleep的系统
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我的好像是2a2
<adam_magic_pack> 懒得想了.....
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子好妹子
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见第一高大上壕
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 拜见当当壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见妹子.
<happyaron> iMadper: 我确实拜了你这个妹子
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔叔
<iMadper> happyaron: 我也拜见你这个妹子. 蓉蓉姐
<happyaron> qiao_wfh: 拜见remote第一首席
<happyaron> iMadper: 你眼睛有问题啊
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见康总
<FJKong> happyaron: /me hug happyaron
<happyaron> shengyao: 那个bug我也推不动啊
 * FJKong 
<happyaron> wzssyqa_: 拜见没吓尿的袜子
 * FJKong hug happyaron
<happyaron> yunfan: 拜见mips牛牛
<qiao_wfh> happyaron: remote 个蛋蛋啊。。刚才还一直开会着。。
<happyaron> nyfair: 拜见牛牛姐
<happyaron> qiao_wfh: 不是wfh么
<happyaron> FJKong: :)
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼主
<slucx> modprobe tp_smapi
<slucx> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'tp_smapi': No such device or address
<qiao_wfh> happyaron: 电话参加会么。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 回拜茸茸
<happyaron> qiao_wfh: 那也是wfh
<happyaron> onlylove: 快出来拜壕
<qiao_wfh> happyaron: o.o
<happyaron> ofan: 拜见大风扇
 * adam_magic_pack 好纠结, 到底买多大的移动电源
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见胡须remote壕
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 1w mAh没商量
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 不嫌太大太重么...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我不嫌，不知道你了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我肯定比你劲儿大, 那就一万了 嗯嗯
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 劲儿大当当壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 啊？拜壕
<happyaron> LOL
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 手机能充满两次就足够了. 这不是比谁力气大的时候...
<happyaron> onlylove: 拜妹子壕和ff当当这种壕啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你说的有道理
<happyaron> iMadper: 当当壕有劲没处使，你管那么多干嘛
<happyaron> 不要太紧张
<yunfan> happyaron: 额 你逗我呢 故意显摆自己有许多机器
<happyaron> yunfan: 技术上你就是比我强吧
<yunfan> happyaron: 要分领域 我敢拍胸脯说 python我比你强  你得本职工作方面我就未必比你强了
<yunfan> 大家要实事求是
<happyaron> yunfan: 我本职又不是做mips的
<happyaron> yunfan: 挫得很啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 忙啊，c#
<onlylove> happyaron: 都有撂挑子的想法了
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 比如翻译  打包 这些我都不行得
<onlylove> yunfan: 对了，那游戏我玩不来，资源都在线下载的
<yunfan> 当然你对底层没什么兴趣  没办法
<happyaron> yunfan: 我说mips你比我强啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 哥怎么跑题了
<onlylove> yunfan: 费流量不说，3G带宽小，加载一个地图要好久
<yunfan> onlylove: 地图怎么可能不下载呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以我玩不来啊，下地图下好几十分钟的
<yunfan> happyaron: 我只是以前看过mips体系透视那本书  再看过大话处理器  对这些tricks稍微了解罢了  你愿意得话 看一个月就超过我了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你拿到有wifi得地方下载  他会缓存住得  后面就不用了
<yunfan> 我要去驾校报名  回来说
<onlylove> yunfan: 我哪天手贱点清空缓存，就热闹了
<slucx> 依云是谁？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: lily
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 拜妹子壕
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 没妹子
<huntxu> iMadper: ^ 你怎么看
<iMadper> huntxu: 要相信 adam_magic_pack ! adam_magic_pack 说他没有妹子, 就是没有妹子. 但是有没有汉子他没说俺
<iMadper> 他没说a
<iMadper> 他没说啊
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 嗯，在twitter上看到的
<slucx> iMadper 激动了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://www.v2ex.com/t/131420#reply34
<^k^> ⇪ t: [德国·柏林]全球领先电商招聘 Android 主任工程师 - V2EX
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 招聘职位的工作地点位于德国柏林
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack:  合同期间(包括休息日和假期)死亡, 配偶或指定继承人获得员工的两年薪水  <--  也是蛮拼的
<huntxu> 这是。。。交代后事的节奏
<onlylove> iMadper: 过劳死？
<iMadper> onlylove: 那我就不知道了.. 万一是纵欲太多呢... 毕竟德国嘛, 欧洲大妓院
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我不会啊...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 安卓, 全栈.... 555
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 学啊. 过一阵子你还可以当面面试
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ca
 * adam_magic_pack linux-image-3.16-1-amd64
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:20
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你们都用tmux/screen这样的软件吗？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 开机就起一个screen
<imtxc> slucx: 开机就起一个tmux
<slucx> 引导键用的哪个？
<imtxc> a 啊
<iMadper> 开机就起一个byobu
<slucx> imtxc: 开机，快捷键起一个tmux
<slucx> imtxc: C-a就用不成了
<adam_magic_pack> c-a a
<slucx> imtxc: shell里移到行首的
<imtxc> slucx: 多捅一次
 * imtxc 进不去多试几次不就好了？
<slucx> imtxc: 多桶一次也不行啊
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: c-a a
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 不行啊
<imtxc> slucx: c-a c-a
<adam_magic_pack> =,= 人品
<slucx> 都不行
<slucx> lol
<slucx> 看配置
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 刚装完的系统需要进行安全设置吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463863 这么没杀毒软件裸奔可以不。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dadedu — 2014-09-09 14:41
<slucx> set -g prefix ^a
<slucx> unbind ^b
<slucx> bind a send-prefix
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 总感觉awesome里用tmux有点费
<imtxc> set-option -g prefix C-a
<imtxc> unbind-key C-b
<imtxc> bind-key C-a send-prefix
<slucx> imtxc: 有区别？
<imtxc> slucx: 我这里就是 awesome tmux 没有你说的那么疼啊
<imtxc> slucx: 好像一样
<slucx> imtxc: 我是awesome+emacs+tmux
<imtxc> slucx: 哦，转 emacs guru iMadper 阅
<slucx> imtxc: 我是一般用户，不是发烧级，就用来编辑个代码
<imtxc> slucx: 丧心病狂, 辣还在 emacs 里面 tmux
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 丧心病狂
<slucx> imtxc: 不是emacs里tmux
<slucx> imtxc: 我没在emacs里用shell，我是单独用shell的，emacs只当编辑器用
<slucx> imtxc: 现在好了，刚给你贴过后发现少了一个 `^', 不知道啥时候给删了
<jusss> slucx: 在screen里用emacs，然后C-a没法传递给emacs?
<slucx> jusss 不在screen里用emacs,根本用不成，我用带界面的emacs
<iIlL10Oo> 热键全都是可以定义的
<jusss> 我想起来了，不知道是xterm还是fvwm也会拦截C-n导致xterm里的emacs收不到
<imtxc> slucx: 渣吧
<slucx> imtxc: ?
<yunfan> onlylove: 确实
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • remmina 在64位下不能连接WIN7远程桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463864 如题，请教，谢谢，搜百度找到问题这样解决 删除~/.freerdp/known_hosts 但是在系统上找不到这样的目录与文件，请高手详细告之如何处理！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinbinou — 2014-09-09 15:40
<iMadper> slucx: emacs用户竟然不用stumpwm
<Zhong> [中中!]
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用 byobu 这么高级的东西啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 对啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜
<iMadper> imtxc: :-D
<slucx> iMadper: 我不是emacs高端用户，elisp还是网上抄的，cl更不会了
<iMadper> slucx: 那怎么了, 用vim的还都不会vim script呢. stumpwm重点是操作方式跟emacs一样.
<slucx> iMadper: 现在出lua配置的zile了
<slucx> iMadper: 你在用？
<iMadper> slucx: 不用. 我不用撸啊
<slucx> iMadper: 操作方式一样？那在它里面咋用emacs
<slucx> 快捷键不冲突？
<iMadper> slucx: 不冲突.
<iMadper> slucx: 有profix
<slucx> cl一统天下
<slucx> iMadper: 我对emacs的使用太少了，就编辑和ERc
<slucx> 如果有scheme写的wm可以试试
<slucx> http://imagebin.org/319163  adam_magic_pack
<slucx> 我awesome用也很简洁
<iIlL10Oo> 2个蛋
<jusss> slucx: 真好看
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: http://imagebin.org/319164
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你准是在看谁删了你, 昨天
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 当然不是，谁还用那么弱的方式看
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: ä½ 
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 而且你们朋友圈发过照片的，需要那样看么
<Router2> slucx 电量那个怎么弄的配置？
<slucx> 放下面占空间，我以前放上面，现在都放左边了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 删了之后朋友圈照片就看不到了的
 * adam_magic_pack 想删几个人啊, 怎么从对方列表中删除?
<slucx> Router2: vicious
<imtxc> …………
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 对方晒娃还是发代购？
<imtxc> 屏蔽丫的朋友圈就得呗
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu12.04在VM下不能上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463865 Ubuntu12.04在VM下不能上网,桥接不能上网,但是用net方式就可以上网..求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 wfjay908 — 2014-09-09 15:47
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 可以单独屏蔽朋友圈的
<slucx> 看到linuxtoy上别人配置的monsterwm也挺不错的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: irc能删人？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 说微信
<jusss> 数组一般你们都声明多大的？
<jusss> 1000算大吗？
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你的taglist的两个图标分享下？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: github.com/adam8157
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* adam8157 (Adam Lee) · GitHub (@ github.com)
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 用多大搞多大, 不过一般大了就malloc
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你改的zenburn?
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 忘了, 有自己画的一两个好像
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: ca,提起这个我就来气，我们这居然不让用malloc
<iMadper> jusss: 大数组放bss段
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 全在stack上?
<slucx> 大部分是全局
<slucx> 动不动就共享内存，擦擦擦…
<adam_magic_pack> .........
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 画的不错
<onlylove_> slucx: 会不会内存泄露啥的
<slucx> onlylove_: 不会
<slucx> 程序不挂了，系统重启
<slucx> 程序挂了，系统重启
<wlxmhls> mint-xfce vs xubuntu, which is faster?
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: ubuntu放flash卡不卡？
<slucx> 为毛我看flash没有你们说的卡？
<wlxmhls> youku tudou you dian ka
<alvin_rxg> wlxmhls: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *d*w!Q:}?*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<slucx> 难道我看的少？
<imtxc> slucx: 共享内存咋了
<slucx> imtxc: 不咋，用的太过剩了
<wlxmhls> flash占用资源比较多
<imtxc> slucx: 总比netlink快点儿
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 有西瓜
<jusss> across the Great wall we can reach every corner in the world. qq邮箱登录页面插图，真讽刺呀
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 一会儿吃.
<pity> 有人遇到过这种情况么？到目标主机可以 ping 通，但 telnet 目标主机 22 却不通，确认目标主机 22 是开着的
<iMadper> pity: iptable -F
<iMadper> pity: 试试看.
<jusss> iMadper: 设置成全局数组才能放bss里面吧
<iMadper> jusss: 是.
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你认为多大算大了？
<jusss> iMadper: 不是不提倡全局变量吗
<iMadper> jusss: 谁说的?
<slucx> static啊
<jusss> iMadper: lisp吧
<iMadper> jusss: lisp是谁?
<slucx> static变量会放到bss段的
<slucx> 忘记是data段还是bss段了
<iMadper> slucx: 得看有没有初始化
<slucx> iMadper: static又不用管
<imtxc> pity: iptables -L -n --line-number |grep 22
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: jusss 你俩的C堪忧啊
<imtxc> pity: 看看
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 难道提倡用全局变量？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我都没有写过c.....
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ToT
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 求个写c的工作...
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 不提倡, 要靠api, 全局变量是万恶之源
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我说错了？static存储到哪？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: gtk是C啊
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 是说你分不请bss和data :)
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 说的好像很有道理的样子, 我竟然没有办法反驳
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我感觉也是，没有约束的变量是不好搞，那到底多大的数组才算大呢？
<slucx> lol, 初始化的在data, 没初始化的在bss
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: depends...
<slucx> :)~~
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 1M
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 全局未初始化的在bss, 别的不是...
<iMadper> slucx: 所有初始化的数据, 都不能在bss
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 玩儿蛋去, 我kernel的栈小的只有4K, 尼码1M数组?
<slucx> static变量也在data段了？
<slucx> 哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: static的在bss
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 所以我才问多大才算大
<slucx> 4K已经是很大的栈了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 未初始化时会默认0的那种在bss, lol 这没错了
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: depends
<pity> iMadper: imtxc iptables 没做关于这个的策略，而且完全停掉 iptables 也是一样的
<slucx> 单片机里顶多256bytes
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 那static变量总是在bss了？
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: data和text段放啥？早忘了
<jusss> malloc申请的在heap 局部变量在stack其它的都忘了
<slucx> 全局初始化在data,没初始化的在bss, static的忘记了，现在还是不确定
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: c的迭代和递归那个快呀？
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 迭代?
<slucx> 自己保存变化的
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: for( )这种不就是迭代吗
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: depends...
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我还是不清楚static的存储位置
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 初始化data, 未初始化bss (应该是 =,=
<slucx> 感觉static应该是data段
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 不可能栈, 出栈就没了, 不可能text, 不能共享, 所以妥妥的是我说的这样
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 发现没，xterm在awesome中不能显示图标
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 要啥自行车啊
<slucx> lol
<jusss> slucx: 我xterm就没显示过图标
<slucx> lol
<slucx> ob中可以
<slucx> tint2
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你们修炼的基本功是啊？
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 清空数组用啥呀？memset?还是for挨个清？
<jusss> slucx: 童子功
<slucx> bzero :)
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 数组?
<adam_magic_pack> = { 0 }
<adam_magic_pack> =,=
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 嗯
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 不是初始化，
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 这尼玛和memset 0不一样是清空么?
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 使用之后再清空，也可以{0} ?
<jusss> 不是不可以{}了吗？
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 赋值啊, 为啥不行, 赋值语句放哪效果还不一样?
<void1> 你首先要定义什么叫清空
<void1> 如果要求每一个字节都是0的话，还是要memset
<iMadper> jusss: 简单省事也可以用bzero. 如果你要每个字节都是0...
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 亲，不能随便赋值吧
<void1> 如果就想清除一个字符串的话，那么才可以考虑 {0}
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 是我错了，我以为除了初始可以用{}，以后就不可以{}了，我很少用数组，
<slucx> jusss 难道不是吗？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 是么? 我没这么用过, 没重置过数组
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 坦克大战 deb包百度云盘下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463866 经典游戏，标准35关，新打包，大家一起快乐去吧。12.04测试通过 回车开始，键盘控制方向，空格开火。 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1eQCbWxs 01.png 04.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 citydream — 2014-09-09 17:10
<adam_magic_pack> 好像是有这么回事儿
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 汗呀，你重置过？
<slucx> lol adam_magic_pack 你搞kernel的C应该很牛叉才对啊
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 我好久不写了...
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我也好久不写了，我还记得，虽然我几乎很少搞数组
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 但是谭浩强的大作里明确写了这个貌似
<slucx> 现在都用高级语言
<slucx> lua一下多好
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那你在c社负责什么 ？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 打酱油
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 资本运作 ？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 可又什么背包推荐？ 单位发了200快的1号店购物卡 准备花掉  cc imtxc
<jusss> iMadper: 那你们都是用bzero替代memset?
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 给我
<yunfan> jusss: 这样不好吧  毕竟有的情况需要其他填充值
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 资本家果然是血腥逐利啊
<jusss> yunfan: 哦，那你重置数组用什么？
<adam_magic_pack> bzero是什么......
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: posix标准
<yunfan> jusss: 我不需要重置数组 我的工作语言是python
<iMadper> jusss: 别人不知道. 我是用bzero的. 虽然这个函数不推荐被使用了/
<iMadper> jusss: 但是我懒啊. bzero就俩参数, memset仨呢
<adam_magic_pack> 没用过也不知道bzero.....
<adam_magic_pack> 555
<void1> bzero不是标准
<yunfan> bzero我知道  因为有一次我刚好请教了斗篷
<yunfan> 但是我觉得要看看gcc 到底给他编译成什么了
<void1> 函数调用还能编译成什么...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 现在用bzero编译时有警告的...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没用过最好.
<yunfan> 你的cpu难道能直接跑c源码 ？ 好高级啊  void1
<slucx> 亲，string.h就不会有警告了
<iMadper> slucx: 会有警告, 告诉你这个函数不推荐被使用了
<void1> yunfan: 不管什么函数，编译之后都一样
<void1> yunfan: 但是很明显你需要看的是函数的实现
<yunfan> void1: 说不定
<iMadper> slucx: bzero is is deprecated
<slucx> 哦，是哦
<slucx>  4.3BSD.  This function is deprecated (marked as LEGACY in POSIX.1-2001): use memset(3) in  new  pro‐
<slucx>        grams.  POSIX.1-2008 removes the specification of bzero().
<yunfan> 因为好像有些奇葩平台有硬件指令对于设置为0的情况有加速
<jusss> C has memset(), the Berkeley UNIX C library has bzero(). They are not
<jusss> identical, and bzero() pre dates memset() but is not widely available (since
<jusss> it's not part of standard C
<yunfan> 我觉得memset好点
<jusss> "bcopy、bzero和bcmp是传统BSD的函数，属于POSIX标准；mem*是C90(以及C99)标准的C函数。"
<yunfan> jusss: 你没事还是看看 llvm吧
<iMadper> jusss: 现在已经不是posix标准了. 已经删了
<jusss> iMadper: 哦，
<imtxc> yunfan: 直接给我
<imtxc> yunfan: 我来帮你花掉，就不需要你费心了
<imtxc> jusss: 你纠结这个做什么
<imtxc> jusss: bzero 跟 memset 怎么惹你了
<jusss> iMadper: yunfan , void1 ,那你们重置数组是用memset了？
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> jusss: 你想用啥都行啊
<slucx> 直接for有怎样，性能不会差很多
<imtxc> slucx: for 就差了点吧？
<imtxc> slucx: 你看看 mem* 的代码
<iMadper> jusss: 我都说了, 我用bzero. 我宁愿看一个警告也不愿意用仨参数.
<slucx> imtxc: 没看过
<iMadper> memset这种, 实现起来必须是汇编..
<jusss> imtxc: 我看看还有其它方法没
<imtxc> jusss: 就为了重置一个数组？
<jusss> 因为c有各种奇葩用法
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 拜壕
<imtxc> jusss: 你就用 bzero 或者 memset 怎么了呢
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 乖
<jusss> imtxc: 我现在就在用memset呀
<jusss> imtxc: 我想看看你们都用啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 参数？ snippets 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 传参慢
 * iMadper 开始胡说八道了...
<yunfan> imtxc: 毛
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> gfrog 最近每次都是上来冒一个泡就跑啊
<yunfan> jusss: 跟你说了我使用python的 不存在这个问题
<imtxc> yunfan: 我帮你解决烦恼啊
<yunfan> jusss: 我更喜欢更底层的 如果是做这种工作
<yunfan> imtxc: 每一个正经的啊  难怪马子跑路了
<imtxc> yunfan: 好吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 拿。。。 要不哪那200的购物券，然后你再添点儿，在1号店买个 mba，然后送给我
<iMadper> imtxc: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/arch/x86/boot/compressed/string.c#L33   打脸的来了  哈哈哈
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux/arch/x86/boot/compressed/string.c - Linux Cross Reference - Free Electrons
<slucx> 我发现我去年这个时候就开始说跳槽的事，到现在还是没跳…
<slucx> lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 次哦，不是吧
<imtxc> 难道我说的是 mmap.....
<iMadper> imtxc: 不懂为啥. kernel里面有汇编的memset...
<iMadper> imtxc: mmap的实现就复杂了呀孩子
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个没问题  我去找家纸张好的
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以我说不是for嘛，不过，kernel 里面真的用的 for？
<yunfan> iMadper: 这么低层的 肯定汇编嘛  有啥奇怪
<iMadper> yunfan: 你没看上下文.
<yunfan> iMadper: memset?
<iMadper> yunfan: 我说的肯定是汇编.
<iMadper> yunfan: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/arch/x86/boot/compressed/string.c#L33 然后我看到这个了, 就跟 imtxc 分享一下
 * adam_magic_pack 我老板说要找我开会, 然后忘了?
<yunfan> iMadper: 果然打脸 难怪menuetos 那么屌 优化空间太多了
<jusss> iMadper: linus大神真的用for?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: lol~
<yunfan> jusss: kernel🈶不是他一个人写的
<slucx> lol 这个问题居然讨论了一下午
 * imtxc 被啪啪了
<jusss> yunfan: 如果是用汇编的话，32位汇编能直接操作地址?
<slucx> 下班回家
 * iMadper 同下班
 * slucx lol
<yunfan> jusss: kernel里的为何不能
<void1> 多少年过去了，一直没长进 XD
 * yunfan 随时上下班路过
 * jusss 下午看完了一个88分钟33秒的财务软件操作视频
<imtxc> yunfan: 膜拜 wfh
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你被谁啪啪了？
<void1> tiobe 这次几乎所有靠上排名的语言都大幅下落啊
<imtxc> onlylove_: 被色大象拿一个用for写的memset啪了
<void1> c++ 更是下降 40%
<yunfan> imtxc: 太无聊了  准备明年去魔都住
<yunfan> 可以靠近高端社区
<imtxc> yunfan: 马蛋的，我最羡慕wfh了
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个事事这样  你得不到的永远羡慕 等你得到了 你🈶开始羡慕下一个得不到的东西
<onlylove_> yunfan: 靠近高端社区作甚？
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> imtxc: 我以前大学的时候 天真的认为找个1k5的工作就行了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我的目标是2K5，我比你早上学2年
<yunfan> onlylove_: 接触好玩的东西啊 阿蛋他们玩股票 我🈶又没兴趣
<onlylove_> yunfan: 对了，你那是啥茶叶
<yunfan> onlylove_: 看来你比我目光远大
<void1> yunfan: 现在呢？15k了？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 好多  黄山毛峰 屯溪绿茶 太平猴魁  祁门红茶
<yunfan> void1: 嗯 刚好
<yunfan> void1: 还是不够用  :[
<yunfan> 终日忧心忡忡
<void1> 毕业几年？
<yunfan> 09年的
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41057
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Fedora宣布新的分区管理器
<void1> 恩，不错嘛
<onlylove_> yunfan: 唉？我08年毕业唉，看来你那上学早
<yunfan> 一般般了
<jussss> 我09年还在高中…
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我3月份的  所以本身提前了半年上学
<imtxc> yunfan: 不错嘛，你88年的来的？
<yunfan> imtxc: 87 ä½ å«©
<imtxc> 9 啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 你三十几了 ？
<imtxc> yunfan: 反正羡慕wfh
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41056
<yunfan> 呵呵 要找个可持续的生活与职业模式  imtxc 我这个也呆不久的  等以后跳槽了 还不是和你们一样去上班
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国在南海批量制造小岛
<onlylove_> 这么个造石头法，不能把珊瑚憋死？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 这个点子我上高中就研究过
<yunfan> 当时看等深线图 发现大片区域水深只有10米不到
<yunfan> 不过可惜哪些地方都离本土有点远
<onlylove_> imtxc: 哟，小正太
<onlylove_> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41053
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 解密BadUSB攻击原理
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你看到的珊瑚礁都是珊瑚死去后的呀
<onlylove_> yunfan: 有活的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 珊瑚礁会长的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 呵呵 我昨天还又买了两个群联方案的u盘 来研究
<onlylove_> yunfan: 如果是石头礁石，那无所谓了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 无所谓  我对珊瑚没兴趣  我觉得南海非常好
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我估计不会堆珊瑚礁上
<yunfan> 可以用来制造大规模农业基地
<onlylove_> yunfan: 生物群落好么
<yunfan> 产品出来就装船运到周围消费市场
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那几个造岛的 既然是造在暗礁上  当然会把水泥覆盖上去的
<yunfan> 把岛屿做大  增大表面积  就可以做酒店 做太阳能和风力发电
<yunfan> 潮汐发电也不错
<yunfan> 然后做成自贸区 把其他国家拉进来  这样周围国家就难下手了
<yunfan> 做成免税港 ：］
<imtxc> yunfan: 我看他们卖那种海洋水族箱都很贵
<imtxc> 里面就放几个珊瑚，然后几条小鱼
<imtxc> 不过确实挺好看的
<nyfair> yunfan: 壕，求送无人岛
<imtxc> yunfan: 豪，送我个购物券就好
<yunfan> nyfair: 你把房子卖了 去舟山买把
<yunfan> imtxc: 亚克力的成本并不贵
<yunfan> imtxc: 主要是水族箱这种用途使得他们敲诈你  比如你买个养鱼的水族箱要500+ 但是你买个同样材料的收纳箱 顶到天150
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • “.wine”文件夹在哪？我怎么找不到啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463867 虚拟了个磁盘驱动器，windows程序装完我想卸载，找不到文档在哪里。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dadedu — 2014-09-09 17:59
<yunfan> 所以许多人玩鱼菜共生就是买收纳箱＋个手电钻
<yunfan> nyfair: 我要去魔都 提前求包养 每天三趟 一周一休
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • chrome一打开腾讯视频，播放就提示FLASH插件崩溃，怎么破？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463868 换ubuntu版本或换chrome版本都是同样的问题，怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 来支持朋友的 — 2014-09-09 18:00
<imtxc> yunfan: 这不能算敲诈吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 你买个CPU那么多钱，你买那些硅多啥去
<yunfan> imtxc: 当然不算了  我给你找铜版纸的  这样烧起来更持久点
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问下命令行下怎么用less命令分屏显示命令行里被档掉的内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463872 命令行里输出的内容太多，如果用less查看命令行里的内容 统计信息: 发表于 由 kyy531366925 — 2014-09-09 19:20
<jiero> lainme:  还好么？
<Maya1> ...
<Maya1> 不好
<jiero>  Maya1  怎么了？
<jiero> Maya1:  我买了的包到了，这么小。。。小过头了。。。
<jiero> Maya1: 果然无法指望原价￥200的比得上原价￥600的。。。
<Maya1> 哈哈
<Maya1> 我要去跑步了
<Maya1> 回见啦～
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不吃动物口里出来的东西 : 有一贵妇看着桌子上的红烧牛舌说:"我才不吃从动物口里出来的东西呢。" 随后夹了一个鸡蛋放到了嘴里。
<MeaCu1pa> ..
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 猛然发现我的gnome-screensaver 锁屏后 白屏 什么都没有 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463874 ubuntu 12.04 猛然发现我的gnome-screensaver 锁屏后 白屏 什么都没有 saver版本为最新版本 统计信息: 发表于 由 roger.han — 2014-09-09 20:37
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 我打算明年下半年去魔都住
<jiero> 。
<douglas> hi
<^k^> douglas:点点点.  21:20
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 14.04 雙顯卡 Intel + nVidia 安裝 331 驅動的網友 最近更新以後 圖形界面無法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463875 Ubuntu 14.04 雙顯卡 Intel + nVidia 安裝 331 驅動的網友 最近可能會碰到更新以後 圖形界面無法使用的的困擾 請參閱 1. http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/recent-u ...
<^k^>  ─> op-on.html Recent Update Broke Ubuntu Desktop On Some Nvidia Optimus Laptops [Fix] 2. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour ... ug/1365695 …
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 欢迎
<jiero> yunfan: 有钱。要买魔都房子然后卖掉吗？
<yunfan> jiero: 毛啊 准备去魔都发展而已
<yunfan> 屯溪台无聊了
<yunfan> 魔都又好多我感兴趣的东西和活动
<jiero> yunfan: 。我想也是
<yunfan> 而且我哥在那
<jiero> yunfan: 你还有哥啊
<jiero> yunfan: 去吧。
<yunfan> 堂哥 因为都是独生的 所以很亲热
<yunfan> 我以前上大学 他又在杭州  经常接触
<yunfan> 额 错了 我妈妈这边的 应该交表哥
<TreeTop> 魔都生煎包 :D
<TreeTop> 看新闻说张亚勤去百度了, 百度挖人能力很吊啊
<jiero> TreeTop: 到那个地步了，几乎都是自己做决定的拉。
<jiero> yunfan:  好吧，我现在不和任何人亲热
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<TreeTop> jiero: 我说百度有能力吸引， 看来这几年发展的不错。 我很好奇他为啥不去阿里巴巴或者腾讯？
<jiero> TreeTop:  家族性和外人不能插足的企业有意思么。
<TreeTop> jiero: 阿里巴巴决策上挺排斥新加入的人， 腾讯也有一样的弊病？
<jiero> TreeTop:其实瞎说的~腾讯没听过任何事情
<jiero> TreeTop: 空降这种事情在中国还是挺少的
<TreeTop> jiero: 他转职的新闻弄得这么沸沸扬扬， 和最近好多大陆媒体高调发布不看好外企的一系列报道似乎也有关系
<onlylove> jiero: 空降的事情中国不少
<onlylove> jiero: 而且都是微软的跳出去的
<MeaCu1pa> 都是忽悠
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。都是微软跳出去的。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 还是挺少的
<jiero> onlylove: 中国人普遍对微软有仰慕之情啊
<TreeTop> 微软知名度高啊， 还有各种名人的光环效应
<TreeTop> 而且对员工还挺慷慨
<onlylove> jiero: 你看看张宏江，我记得也是微软的，是不是去金山了
<jiero> TreeTop: 一种期待是稳定，一种期望是成才
<yunfan> jiero: 我看可能是别人不对你亲热而已
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我14 04开机最少1分中啊。。。怎么解决、、、 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463876 好慢。。。。。另外grub引导界面也不显示了.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 了解学习一下 — 2014-09-09 22:23
<jiero> yunfan: 亲热这个词没有指定要相互
<jusss> mplayer white-flag.mp3>nul
<TreeTop>   亲热都是互相的, 一头热的情况俺们那旮叫 “热脸贴凉屁股”　 XD
<slucx> jusss 你在写啥？
<jusss> slucx: 播放一首歌
<slucx> jusss 自己写代码吗？
<jusss> slucx: 这是一条指令呀。。。
<slucx> 没在说mplayer,我说你下午写啥程序呢
<jusss> slucx: mplayer xxx.mp3 >nul 看不懂吗？一条指令呀
<jusss> slucx: 在写control shell by irc
<slucx> 在IRC里输入，然后返回结果？
<jusss> 嗯
<slucx> 只计算？
<jusss> 嗯
<slucx> 哦
<slucx> 这事干嘛用C？
<jusss> 不用C用啥
<slucx> perl啥的应该很方便
<slucx> jusss 写吧，写好共享代码 :)
<jusss> slucx: 我用的是win7,而且没装perl and也不会
<jusss> 写出来你也用不了呀
<jusss> 睡觉
<jiero> alpha080:   好像我很平静很平静
<knownbad> 喝醉酒的人说他们没醉。
<jiero> knownbad: 对啊。
<jiero> knownbad:  所以我永远无法喝醉
<jiero> knownbad: 因为一杯我就醉了
<jiero> knownbad:  头有些晕啊。永远过不去的关卡。
<knownbad> 说的是心中本无镜。
<knownbad> 你如果平静何须跟人说？
<jiero> knownbad:  心中自然有镜。
<jiero> knownbad:  好奇啊好奇啊。感觉不该平静~
<knownbad> 那你大乘去吧。
<knownbad> 如果擦拭心中的镜子让你安心也是好事。
 * jiero 不知道自己想要什么。
 * jiero 从来都不喜欢比高下之类的。
 * knownbad 心中无镜，擦拭屁股去。
<jiero> tenzu: 又被孩子拉起来了？
<jiero> tenzu: 黄子现在能拉你的鼻子了吧。
<tenzu> jiero: 5点多就起来了
<tenzu> jiero: 他还不会拉我的鼻子, 只会到处乱指
<jiero> tenzu:  太浇灌了~
<jiero> tenzu:  给黄子一个自由移动工具自己去
<jiero> tenzu: 哈突然想到有没有孩子能呆在里面的透明类球形代步玩具
<tenzu> jiero: 他已经会走路啦
<jiero> tenzu: 会懒不是。
<jiero> tenzu: 不会懒的话恭喜
 * jiero 的妹妹们都是喜欢要抱抱
<tenzu> jiero: 黄子还是比较喜欢自己走路的
<jiero> tenzu:  好啊~
<tenzu> jiero: 你有几个妹妹?
<jiero> tenzu: 2个。
<tenzu> jiero: 亲妹妹?
<jiero> tenzu: 舅舅的
<tenzu> jiero: 那就是堂妹
<jiero> tenzu: 嗯。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-10
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统用蓝牙不太好用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463881 电脑系统是edubuntu14.04.今买个了蓝牙4.0适配器,连接好发现只能单向使用,电脑可以向手机发送文件,手机不能向电脑发送.请教论坛里朋友一下.也怎增长点知识.谢谢啦. 统计信息: 发表于 由 weliny66 — 2014-09-10 0:
<^k^>  ─> 06
<jiero> 当新年来临或在国家电视台上观看节目或电影（如《天空之城》）的某一时刻，日本用户会几乎同时发推。每个人都会在新年发推，但日本用户发推的时间更为同步——午夜12点。当日本迎来2012年新年，日本用户同步发推的习惯崩溃了整个Twitter服务。
<freeflying> jiero: 骚年，肾机来了
<jiero> freeflying: ？
<netsnail> linux下有没有好用的炒股软件？
<jusss_> .
<jusss> .
<jiero> pity:  肾机来了
<freeflying> jiero: 骚年你都不知道啥事肾机？
<pity> jiero: 与我没啥关系
<jiero> freeflying:  ？
<jiero> freeflying: 好了知道了
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 14.04 matlab r2014a图片导出后没有坐标和坐标标注，非常模糊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463885 [size=150]在ubuntu 14.04中安装matlab r2014a，图片分辨率设置为600dpi，使用print导出图片，但是图片坐标和坐标标注看不见了，非常非常小，放大图片后能看见
<jlzhang_> 请教，在Emacs的CPerl模式下
<jlzhang_> 我有一个很长的字符串想美观点显示
<jlzhang_> 就用点号分割成多行
<jlzhang_> 但是分割后的每行前面按照默认规则都是自动缩进。
<jlzhang_> 按我理解应该头部应该对齐，这样才美观好看的么。
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
 * jiero 拜拜 Destine
 * jiero 拜拜 iMadper
<jiero> onlylove: 人生啊。我什么都想要。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * jiero 拍拍onl
<onlylove> jiero: 你TM想要的太多了，我给不了
<iMadper> jiero: 拜.
<jiero> iMadper:   要全部的东西就要立刻努力。。。
<jiero> ç´¯
<onlylove> http://digi.it.sohu.com/20140910/n404184151.shtml?pvid=tc_news&a=&b=%E5%88%864.7%E5%92%8C5.5%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8%E4%B8%A4%E7%89%88%E6%9C%AC%20%E5%94%AE%E4%BB%B7199%E7%BE%8E%E9%87%91%E8%B5%B7
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 苹果发布智能手表Apple Watch及两款iPhone 6-搜狐数码
<slucx> 阿当真爽歪歪啊，羡慕忌妒恨啊
<overcloud> part
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41063
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Twitter如何应对日本用户同时发推
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41059
 * jiero 好奇放荡当最近怎么了？
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 为什么Google急着杀死SHA-1
<jiero> onlylove: 当最近出现肿大了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 大水果看起来怎么样
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过，不是说好的要PK瑞士手表厂家的么，就拿这东西？
 * slucx 表示都上了半天班了
<imtxc> 咋还是个来来去去的心率
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 早. mizno prophecy 3 到手. 今晚10km跑起
<iMadper> qiao: wangli: 你们上班这么晚...
<qiao> iMadper: 壕早～
<jusss> onlylove: 我的交行青年黑visa卡都尼玛6天了，还没审核通过，擦擦擦
<iMadper> jusss: 中信银行拒我两次了.
<jusss> iMadper: 你没说你在小红帽吗
<iMadper> jusss: 说了.
<iMadper> jusss: postman而已, 他们拒我正常啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 骚年，准备好换新肾机了没
<jiero> freeflying:  什么、
<iMadper> freeflying: 除非苹果加内存, 不然我不考虑
<jiero> freeflying:  你在推销的节奏啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 1g内存, 刷图经常卡
<jiero> iMadper:  加内存到 2GB 吗？
<iMadper> jiero: 如果是现在来看, 2g够了. 以后可能还得加
<jiero> iMadper: 话说2012年的手机内存都是1GB了吧。iphone 6属于2015年产品了
 * slucx mi3路过
<iMadper> jiero: 反正iphone6硬伤太多, 没办法考虑...
<jiero> iMadper:  魅族 MX4 + 飞行器套装？
<onlylove> http://pic.news.sohu.com/group-601606.shtml#0
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 苹果代工厂员工罢工：因没发月饼-新闻图片库-大视野-搜狐
<iMadper> jiero: 我先不换, 用坏了在说
<freeflying> iMadper: 那你等Ara手机吧
<iMadper> freeflying: ara是啥?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我真心觉得mx4挺好的, 1799, 配置, 大小什么的, 都适合我
<qiao> iMadper: 快来膜拜下 wangli 的新电脑 t440s  -  250G ssd
<imtxc> freeflying: 我肾都准备好了，裤子都脱了，苹果给我看了那个
<imtxc> wangbo: 膜拜 t440s
<iMadper> qiao: 不好意思, 我最近有玩x1 carbon 第三代.
<imtxc> qiao: 膜拜首席
<qiao> iMadper: 膜拜土豪大象
<iMadper> qiao: 还有t450系列
<qiao> imtxc: 拜壕～
<imtxc> qiao: 膜拜 t450
<onlylove> imtxc: 瑞士表是机械表
<qiao> iMadper: 我这还有一个 t540p的
<onlylove> imtxc: 苹果没那功底
<iMadper> qiao: 550我也有玩
<qiao> iMadper: 拜真正的壕
<iMadper> qiao: 又不是我的
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜550
<onlylove> iMadper: 骚尼Z2貌似3G内存？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.04 开始时卡死在进度条上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463887 昨天系统提示软件升级，点了升级后，今天就直接卡死在进度条上了，怀疑和昨天的软件升级有关，但试了好多方法都不行，更换内核、进入 recovery mode 都不能解决问题～～ 虽然卡在进度条界面，但
<^k^>  ─> 可以进入 ttr 命令行模式~~ 不知道哪位朋友可以给些建议，谢过～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linxi246 — 2014-09-1 …
<iMadper> onlylove: 不关注...
<iMadper> onlylove: LG g3都有3g内存啊
 * onlylove 惊恐的发现，智能机快比我电脑内存多了
<iMadper> onlylove: 3g内存在新的高端机上很普遍了
<iMadper> onlylove: 没用, arm机器, 怎么都慢
<jiero> onlylove: 不过手机还是32位的。
<onlylove> jiero: a7是64的
<jiero> onlylove: 另外cpu核心数量已经是我电脑的4倍了。
<onlylove> jiero: a8也是
<jiero> onlylove: 系统还是32位
<jiero> onlylove: 对吧？
<jiero> 不着调
<iMadper> jiero: 早先硅谷就有创业公司, 200核心的嵌入式cpu, 播放个mp3要占一整个核心...
<iMadper> jiero: 系统也是64的.
<jiero> iMadper:  噢。
<bugone> 用什么系统啦?
<jiero> 其实好没得比。。。苹果04年就64位了
<bugone> goo
<bugone> good
<wiiw> 手机玩psp模拟器怪物猎人不卡
<wangli> 拜all of above壕
<slucx> 200个核心不费电？
<iMadper> slucx: 省电. 嵌入式设备.
<slucx> 200个核，然后用一个激活一个啊？
<slucx> 我们公司还在用单核的
<jiero> slucx: 我们都用双核了。你公司太老掉牙了
<slucx> haha
 * lainme 16æ ¸
<huntxu> lainme: 囡囡
<slucx> ~user@unaffiliated/slucx   前面的user是啥？
<huntxu> iMadper: 淡淡去哪风流了
<slucx> huntxu: 台北？
<jiero> huntxu:  在哪里了？
<slucx> 这个前面的user是用户组吗？
<iMadper> huntxu: 欧洲大妓院
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 嚓
<iMadper> slucx: hostname
<jiero> huntxu: 风流吗？去泰国？
<slucx> iMadper: 本机的hostname吗？
<jusss> username呀
<iMadper> slucx: 应该是吧, 我也弄不清
 * slucx .oO{  }
 * slucx .oO{ 我看看配置去 }
<slucx> (+ 1 2) => 3
<slucx> 汗，发现我以前还配置了一些命令，都忘记用了
<jusss> : user-name !~user@ xxxx
<jusss> user前面的是user-name
<slucx>  ~user@unaffiliated/slucx ~user@unaffiliated/slucx
<jusss> one day真好看
 * slucx /me slucx is here
 * jusss 真想去看电影和玩游戏
<jusss> 讨厌现在的工作
<adam8157> imtxc: 动感地带25元流量套餐没有异地流量啊, 怎么办?
<imtxc> adam8157: 咱有大名鼎鼎的5块钱包30兆啊～～
<adam8157> imtxc: 够么....
<imtxc> adam8157: 放心，足够
<slucx> adam8157: 现在都啥时代了还动感地带
<imtxc> adam8157: edge 那速度，30兆太浪费
<adam8157> imtxc: 刷了10天推, 50M没了
<imtxc> ………………
<slucx> jusss 讨厌现在的工作  同
<adam8157> slucx: 不给我转全球通, 说是有个业务互斥
<slucx> 汗
<slucx> 前几天我还想问大家都用啥irc手机客户端呢，后来想象自己的120M流量就不再问了
<adam8157> slucx imtxc: 得15年一月一号才可以全球通 妈蛋
<slucx> adam8157: 你的那个其他业务不能取消吗？
<adam8157> slucx: 那个业务叫"送话费"
<slucx> adam8157: 送花费会返还的吧
<imtxc> ……………………
<adam8157> slucx: 取消钱就没了 =,=
<imtxc> adam8157: 买了移动吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 咱今天加个班
<onlylove> 想搬家，早上太吵
<imtxc> 当当加班到8点的加班费足够收购移动了吧 ? iMadper onlylove freeflying
<iMadper> imtxc: att都够
<slucx> iMadper: 用emacs？
<iMadper> slu
<iMadper> slucx: 偶尔用
<imtxc> adam8157: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove> imtxc: 估计连联通打包够了？
<slucx> iMadper: 哦
<onlylove> 就这点出息了
<slucx> 电信也买了吧，买了可以给我特权，不用再交话费
<imtxc> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> slucx: 我现在就给你不用交话费的特权.
<slucx> iMadper: 会被停机的…
<onlylove> slucx: 不用交，也不用打
<onlylove> slucx: 只要你不用电话，就不用交钱
<slucx> onlylove: 一个月不用都129块大洋
<imtxc> slucx: 钱在你手里
<onlylove> slucx: 你作甚那么多钱，我俩号加起来没你零头多
<slucx> imtxc: 够狠
<slucx> onlylove: 套餐费，你啥号那么便宜？
<rokite> 我的也是126
<onlylove> slucx: 一个5块，一个11
<slucx> lol
<slucx> onlylove: 请问5块的是啥卡？我去办个以后手机绑定的业务都转上去
<rokite> 我的移动好像是18的，
<rokite> 最便宜都要8块
 * slucx .oO{ 现在认为手机相关业务必须也一个专门的卡用来绑定，并且不能用正常打电话的卡 }
<onlylove> slucx: 绝版了，神州行5元卡
<slucx> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> slucx: 我用流量不多，所以没必要包流量包
<rokite> 我的移动卡用了6年了
<rokite> 主要用联通卡，
<onlylove> 联通巨坑啊
<rokite> 还好，就是他妹的广告多
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41065
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软接近收购Minecraft开发商Mojang
<onlylove> 微软想做甚
 * slucx .oO{ 为啥emacs系编辑器都用lisp系作为核心扩展？ }
<jiero> onlylove:  娱乐是这个世界最重要的吸取资金方式
<jiero> 税率+投资率） 和 娱乐循环平衡。
<jusss> slucx: (因为emacs有部分是Guy Steele写的)
<jiero> happyaron freeflying  http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B007OZ05DQ?t=joyo01f-23&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&tag=joyo01f-23
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ SOLOMO索罗门自行车 全碳顶级公路赛概念车F7-PRO-运动户外休闲-亚马逊中国
<huntxu> freeflying: 这两天终于有时间看nftables
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 欧洲蛋
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 在欧洲了？
<imtxc> huntxu: 混吞须
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 还早着呢...
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 几国游
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 三 or 二...
 * huntxu sigh
<huntxu> 呆不下去了这频道
<imtxc> 呆不下去了这频道
<yunfan> huntxu: 为何待不下去？ 难道是因为日入十万的loser太多 给你带来太多负能量？
<huntxu> yunfan: 啊当秒入10万啊。。。
<imtxc> 啊当不是秒入20w的么？被减薪了？
<onlylove> imtxc: huntxu好久不来了，那是很久之前的事情了
<imtxc> 不过收购了移动联通和att之后，当当的现金流是比以前少了一点点
<onlylove> imtxc: 听说阿当最近又涨薪了
 * adam_magic_pack 大家别再黑我了
<imtxc> yunfan: 我那天去超市看了看，mba的屏幕确实一般
<jusss> onlylove: 刚才尼玛竟然有人来公司核实信用卡信息，擦擦擦
<jusss> onlylove: 还尼玛让老板碰到了
<jusss> 被坑了
<jusss> 申请时没说去公司核实信息呀，知道就不申请了，擦擦擦
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> 核实？
<wiiw> 信用=负
<jusss> imtxc: 核实信息，都派人去公司核实了，太尼玛专业了，都不用打电话核实了
<yunfan> imtxc: 嗯 所以你别想了
<jiero> jusss？ 一直都是吧。
<jiero> imtxc:  不是到公司办理么
<jiero> 噢。错了人了。
<onlylove> jusss: 没啥啊，老板要是连这事都管，你还呆在那作甚？
<onlylove> jiero: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41066
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 慈善独立游戏包HIB 12上线
<jiero> onlylove: 关键我不玩
<jiero> onlylove: 我用5年前的老电脑哈
<onlylove> jiero: 我电脑也是5年前的
<onlylove> jiero: 咋了
<onlylove> jiero: 我上班收邮件，就聊天这台，不止5年，才2G内存
<jiero> onlylove:  没事，好久不玩了。
<jiero> onlylove: 我这是加的内存，我以前的电脑坏了。取下的一个。
<onlylove> jiero: 现在的应用太占内存了
<jiero> onlylove: 差不多吧。
<onlylove> jiero: office97和office2007本质上没啥区别，内存占用天差地别
<jiero> onlylove:  本质上应该有很多区别吧~ 功能
<onlylove> jiero: 以前是你自己填表，打字，现在软件给你做？
<jiero> onlylove:  其他有些附加功能，比如字典比如帮助工具，统计。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你的意思是office97没有咯？
<jiero> onlylove: 人家管你用啥，那些菜鸟才是好赚钱的目标。
<jiero> onlylove: 字典不如新版本的~
<jiero> onlylove:  自动替换也是
<onlylove> jiero: 别的软件更新我都能看到更新了啥，但是office除了界面，其他的我真看不到
<jiero> onlylove:  仔细看 微软的宣传视频，人家做的很用心的。
<jiero> onlylove: 微软的宣传机器非常强大的。广告做的很好噢。
<lainme> onlylove: 还弄出了一套新格式。。
<onlylove> jiero: 人家数钱数的也很开心不是
<onlylove> lainme: 啥？新格式？真没注意……
<onlylove> lainme: 哦，新的文件格式……
<jiero> onlylove:  文件格式也在不停的改，虽然扩展名一样。
<wiiw> 4年不换电脑=残废了
<onlylove> jiero: linux kernel也在不停的改，虽然名字一样
<onlylove> wiiw: 土豪求捐款，我没钱换电脑
<jiero> onlylove: 但你用的是配套发行版
<jiero> onlylove: 你没钱么。。。都能赞助leeee去北京，500就能换新了。
<wiiw> onlylove: 破电脑影响效率的，至少要i7吧d
<jiero> onlylove: 我的包到了，没干劲。
<onlylove> jiero: 其实吧……你看，fvwm多少年前的东西，一样能配置的很漂亮
<jiero> onlylove: 又不能交换到别人的钱，多数人眼里没用
<onlylove> jiero: 就像compiz有些占资源的东西，我觉得，新鲜一下，然后再也不用了
<onlylove> wiiw: i7的，至少要5000呢……
<jiero> onlylove:  compiz 资源占用倒还好——就是贼不稳
 * jiero 明白 compiz 过一会儿就咔嚓一次
<onlylove> jiero:  我什么时候说赞助l5e来北京了？我活人都没见到呢！
<jiero> onlylove:  你能啊
<jiero> onlylove:  你去上海见就好了呗。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我没说
<jiero> onlylove:  说的是你能
<imtxc> yunfan: 除了便携没别的啥好
<onlylove> jiero: 还有，我这电脑拆零件卖都不止500，你给我说500换新
<imtxc> yunfan: 对你有必要，我确实用不到i
<jiero> onlylove: 就是把你这个卖了，换一台新的二手
<jiero> 啦啦
<jiero> onlylove:  连用二手n多年。
<jiero> onlylove: 这5年大件新品电子我没买过，只二手。
<onlylove> jiero: 我硬盘里面好歹十几个G的东西……
<onlylove> jiero: 二手新品？
<jiero> onlylove: 我硬盘好歹也有120gb
<bugone> .....
<bugone> wuwuwu
<bugone> 你们..
<onlylove> jiero: 人体验过，有毛病的，扔给你？
<bugone> 好心烦
<jiero> onlylove:  差不多
<onlylove> bugone: 你烦啥
<jiero> onlylove:  反正我是从小穿二手衣服长大的。
<onlylove> jiero: 我不喜欢二手货
<bugone> onlylove:没啥,学java,然后欧洲那边目测还没起床,问不到问题
<jiero> onlylove: 今年我买过3件衣服，去年1件，前年1件。
<onlylove> bugone: 哦 java啊……
<bugone> 你会啊?
 * jiero 再之前，没买过衣服。
<onlylove> bugone: 拜下java神，你自求多福
<bugone> ............
<jiero> bugone:  java 神。
<jiero> knownbad: 大便回来了？
<onlylove> bugone: 像我这种学了n多年，shell还用不利索的……java注定无缘
<bugone> shell..
<bugone> 那你是干啥的
 * onlylove 也就写下txt
<bugone> 告诉我,你怎么找到工作的
<onlylove> 之前是sa，现在是测试
<bugone> SA是啥
<bugone> 为啥我都找不到工作
<onlylove> bugone: 多投简历
<onlylove> bugone: 我一周面试10次
<onlylove> bugone: 就这样面试了好几周
<bugone> 啧啧
<bugone> SA是啥?
<onlylove> bugone: system admin
<bugone> 我投了上百家
<bugone> 就一家回复我
<onlylove> bugone: 才上百家？
<bugone> 然后好几家跟我说回去好好学学C++
<bugone> 接过我python学完了,正在学java
<bugone> 233333333333
 * jiero 一直不喜欢对着别人的要求学习。
<onlylove> bugone: 你是不是傻……
 * jiero 被认为找不到工作。
<lainme> jiero: 今天理学院的人来把我们电源断了
<bugone> 怎么傻了
<onlylove> bugone: 现在python很好找好么
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<knownbad> jiero: 没，卡了。
<onlylove> lainme: 你去给他们也断掉
<imtxc> bugone: 膜拜  java guru.
<onlylove> bugone: 这频道 yunfan就是写python的，人现在wfh
<jiero> lainme: 你们在争夺地盘吗。
<lainme> onlylove: 对方是拆迁方。我们是被拆的
<imtxc> lainme: 给他们刷油漆吧
<imtxc> 堵马桶后面再说
<jiero> lainme:  你扮鬼的时机到了
<onlylove> bugone: 和你说现在很多招工的，他们都不知道自己要什么人
<onlylove> bugone: 今天看大数据流行，就呼啦啦都招大数据，其实丫的根本用不到
<jiero> lainme:  其实没什么好办法。
<onlylove> bugone: 只是想要一个网管
<onlylove> bugone: 明天看嵌入式赚钱，就呼啦啦招C 嵌入式，结果丫的要一个php
<iMadper> onlylove: 有啥本, 值得从美国海淘嘛?
<jiero> iMadper:  全球联保的
<onlylove> iMadper: 你我关注方向不一致，我要移动工作站，你要续航
<onlylove> iMadper: 我要带独立显卡的，你不需要
<iMadper> onlylove: 我要轻薄...
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<onlylove> iMadper: 比方说雷神911
<iMadper> jiero: 啥牌子呢?
<iMadper> onlylove: 雷神是谁家的?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道，就一造游戏本的
<onlylove> iMadper: 新近听说的
<iMadper> 哦..
<iMadper> 哦....
<onlylove> iMadper: 也许雷神自己就是牌子，就和外星人，未来人类似的
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不是要买NEC么
<iMadper> 没准儿
<iMadper> onlylove: 美国没得卖吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 你为毛要从米国买
<iMadper> onlylove: 一会人我看看东芝和sony
<onlylove> iMadper: 米亚直邮？
<iMadper> onlylove: 朋友在美国
<iMadper> onlylove: 能帮我代购
<jiero> iMadper:  只有 ASUS
<onlylove> iMadper: x1 carbon 3rd？
<iMadper> jiero: 哦... thinkpad也是啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 没出呢吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 3rd倒是挺好.
<jiero> iMadper:  thinkpad 全球保修么？
<onlylove> iMadper: 米国果断买联想啊
<iMadper> jiero: 记得是.
<iMadper> onlylove: 别的牌子也是米国便宜.
<onlylove> iMadper: 好吧……
<onlylove> iMadper: 问题是，联想的东西，好像米国质量比国内好
<jiero> iMadper:  好吧，好像高端系列是的。
<iMadper> onlylove: 有可能. cc adam_magic_pack imtxc
<jiero> onlylove:  对比数据？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过 carbon 3rd还没出呢...
 * iMadper 去看看骚你
<onlylove> jiero: 毛对比数据，N多海淘已经证明了
<onlylove> iMadper: 骚尼不是卖掉了么……看toshiba去
<jiero> onlylove: 同型号？
<onlylove> jiero: 同型号
<onlylove> jiero: 米国的就是比国内的好
<jiero> onlylove: 海淘多数是玩价格吧。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 国内还专门有国内阉割版
<onlylove> jiero: 对，玩的是价格，质量只是意外收获
<jiero> onlylove: 地区性经营并非国内特例
<jiero> onlylove: 美国也是有
<onlylove> jiero: 所以让他在米国买啊
<jiero> onlylove: 哪里都有。
<^k^> bugone: define:SA not defined.
<jiero> onlylove: 拿回来恐怕配件中国都没
<imtxc> 破马呢
<jiero> 哈哈
<onlylove> jiero: 你管那些，你知道米国的L比天朝的L好就行
<jiero> onlylove: 你看我说啥了？
<onlylove> jiero: 就没指望坏，还配件
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。扯吧。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 找土豪马的秘书作甚
<jiero> onlylove:  我这里好多台美国的二手 thinkpad，照样有坏的。
<onlylove> jiero: 洋垃圾
<jiero> onlylove: 算了
<imtxc> onlylove: 之前他发的那个止酣带的链接我找不到了
<onlylove> jiero: 我100块买一台日立笔记本
<jiero> onlylove:  嗯，两道呗
<onlylove> jiero: 你说二手我还想起个事情来DELL D630
<onlylove> jiero: 这个机器的二手直接不能买
<onlylove> jiero: 因为显卡毛病
<jiero> onlylove:  gf 8系列显卡都是
<jiero> onlylove: 我就是那类的
<jiero> onlylove: 悲摧哈
<yunfan> imtxc: 对我也没必要  但是别人要送我 我干嘛不要
<jiero> onlylove:  啊。我的东西太多了。
<happyaron> jiero: 高富帅，我买不起啊
<onlylove> jiero: 一个字，扔
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 两个字，扔掉
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove
 * jiero 亲亲 onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 滚粗
<onlylove> jiero: 我不搞基
<jiero> onlylove: 和搞基没关系。没有性行为
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，赶紧买5K，把4K便宜出给我吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 哦，不对，你是土豪马的秘书……
 * onlylove 最近心里烦躁，忍不住上蹿下跳
<palomino|working> 到是想买5k那个 onlylove
<palomino|working> 但问题在于
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那就赶紧买啊
<palomino|working> 不知道是否还是mst的
<palomino|working> 我那个4k显示器有bug
<palomino|working> 经常出奇怪问题
<palomino|working> nv有一版的驱动修好了
<palomino|working> 但后来的驱动又出问题
<onlylove> 然后下一版又坏了
<onlylove> 这不是显示器的BUG，这是驱动BUG
<happyaron> palomino|working: 炫耀
<happyaron> palomino|working: 请速度低价出让给我吧
<palomino|working> 是显示器的bug onlylove
<palomino|working> 显示器固件的问题 onlylove
<onlylove> ……
<happyaron> 终结你的炫耀
<onlylove> 好吧，把这事忘了
<palomino|working> a卡也很多人遇到同样问题..
<happyaron> palomino|working: 能更新固件么
<onlylove> happyaron: dell不给更
<palomino|working> 不能
<palomino|working> 对
<happyaron> o
<palomino|working> 只能报修返厂
<palomino|working> 然后dell会给你换一个不知道新还是老固件的..
<happyaron> palomino|working: 返厂之后出给我
<happyaron> palomino|working: 确认新固件的
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 新的就留下自用了
<happyaron> ...
<palomino|working> 现在只能用诡异的方法使用,用老版本驱动+同时插上dp和hdmi两个口
<happyaron> 你得上5k了
<palomino|working> 恩
<happyaron> 4k这个新旧都该出
<happyaron> onlylove: 是吧
<palomino|working> 回头买一个好了
<palomino|working> 不过
<palomino|working> 5k我觉得双maxwell也搞不定
<palomino|working> 所以还得观望一下
<onlylove> happyaron: 你觉得土豪马是在炫耀双maxwell呢，还是在炫耀显示器
<happyaron> onlylove: 对他来说都不是事
<palomino|working> 我没有双maxwell啊...
<onlylove> happyaron: 也是
<happyaron> 入5k立马就上的意思啊
<palomino|working> 而且马上发布这个不是性能略微超过780ti么
<palomino|working> 没有换的价值
<jiero> palomino|working: 马儿的世界只有电脑
<onlylove> A卡最近啥情况……好久没看了
<onlylove> 还有，AMD还出368的U不了
<palomino|working> amd在鼓捣新架构
<iMadper> palomino|working: 显示器固件?
<palomino|working> 是啊
<iMadper> palomino|working: 你的4k显示器返回错误的edid了?
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • java编写的天天动听电脑版预览版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463888 本人编程菜鸟，献丑了 之前把各个模块都做出来了，但是界面比较乱，所以先发布个预览版，砍掉了本地文件播放，播放列表啥的，点击在线就弹出个框，直接输入歌名点击播放就行了 由于去掉
<palomino|working> 不是
<palomino|working> 经常启动后只有半个屏幕是亮的 iMadper
<iMadper> palomino|working: 哦? 右边半个屏幕不亮, 但是鼠标能移动过去, 能用?
<palomino|working> 右半边亮...
<iMadper> palomino|working: 还是压根儿画布就没有这么大?
<palomino|working> 左半边黑的
<palomino|working> 而且如果你关掉显示器再打开,就很可能再也不亮了
<iMadper> palomino|working: 不亮了, 那你的fb是整个显示器还是半拉显示器?
<palomino|working> 欲知详情,可以看这个讨论串 http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19536443?pi23185=1#20675088
<palomino|working> windows下 iMadper
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ UP3214Q/UP2414Q - 1/2 screen issue and/or No picture after powering off, then on - Monitors Forum - Peripherals - Dell Community
<iMadper> palomino|working: 哦... .... ....
<iMadper> palomino|working: 那就没办法自己workaround了...
<palomino|working> windows下更神的是 iMadper
<palomino|working> 返回的显示器支持的分辨率,除了3840x2160
<palomino|working> 剩下的全是稀奇古怪的
<palomino|working> 什么3840x1440
<palomino|working> 什么2048x900
<iMadper> palomino|working: 这就是edid错了啊
<palomino|working> 但好歹3840x2160是对的也行啊 iMadper
<palomino|working> 另外别人说,osx下返回的都是正常分辨率 iMadper
<iMadper> ... 高级...
<adam_magic_pack> ... 高级...
<palomino|working> windows下nv和amd显卡都是诡异分辨率
<palomino|working> 所以只能用3840x2160
<palomino|working> 没别的选择
<palomino|working> 但如果不用displayport1.2就没事儿
<palomino|working> 分辨率就都是正常的
<palomino|working> :-/
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: MX4为毛不是五模带NFC啊混蛋
<palomino|working> 所以下回再买一定要买sst的
<palomino|working> mst问题太多
 * jiero 抱抱 palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo jiero 
<iMadper> palomino|working: 还是edid的问题.
<iMadper> palomino|working: intel的显卡可以忽略edid强制画布输出...
<palomino|working> 但黑屏那个可不是啊
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马儿，给一张工作照片吧
<iMadper> palomino|working: 别的不知道
<tryit> iMadper, init_MUTEX()没了？
<jiero> palomino|working:  你的电脑桌就是你的全部了~
<iMadper> palomino|working: 说不好, 你抓一下edid
<palomino|working> 差不多 jiero
<iMadper> tryit: 没了? 不会吧...  cc  adam_magic_pack
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不带nfc啊?
<tryit> iMadper, 真没了……
<palomino|working> 半屏时只要重设一下分辨率就行了... iMadper
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不带
<jiero> palomino|working:  所以，让我们拯救你，我们会努力的夺走你的电脑
<iMadper> tryit: 那就自己定义个: #define init_MUTEX(sem)  sema_init(sem, 1)
<jiero> palomino|working: 给你新的人生
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 为啥一定要nfc
<jusss> palomino|working: 你的设备都太高端了
<palomino|working> ....
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 要玩nfc啊...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 好吧
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，直接用sema_init()好了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: nexus5,
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 或者等等下一个亲儿子
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: lte, wcdma
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我已经弃用联通号码了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 渣渣联通
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 出国漫游啊
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我当然是移动
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 出国漫游移动版iphone足够啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 国外有3g/4g没啥区别，信号都渣渣
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 怎么可能跟我朝比密度
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 比edge好...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 有wcdma基本就可以了啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: lte在国外没啥意义的
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 是啊, 所以我说wcdma, lte是国内移动4g
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 一点都不快，backbone慢得要死
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 联通电信押注fdd有点zuo的意思了
<happyaron> 不适合高密度部署
 * happyaron 热点区域跟移动比只能是假4g速度了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • java编写的天天动听电脑版预览版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463888 本人编程菜鸟，献丑了 之前把各个模块都做出来了，但是界面比较乱，所以先发布个预览版，砍掉了本地文件播放，播放列表啥的，点击在线就弹出个框，直接输入歌名点击播放就行了 由于去掉
<jiero> happyaron:  现在不出 wifi 当手机信号的功能哈？
 * jiero 无脑了
<happyaron> jiero: 没看懂。。。
 * adam_magic_pack 谁送我个LG G3国际版?
<jiero> happyaron: 无脑言语，就忘了吧。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 旧手机送我拉
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 你送我g3的话就可以
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我的手机续航3小时。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 买不起
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我只有二手货
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  去年同期攒钱买了一包2500张A4纸张，终于要用完了。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 赞助我另一箱子吧
<onlylove> happyaron: fdd的弱点是要用一对频率
<onlylove> happyaron: 频率剩下的少的时候，tdd的优势就来了
<happyaron> onlylove: 在我朝情况很有意思啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在不是还没fdd么
<happyaron> onlylove: 移动的带宽比联通电信加一起还多。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 已经划分了啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 等出来看看
<onlylove> happyaron: 频率分好了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 本身还有弱点就是密度不容易高
<happyaron> onlylove: 早就分了啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 电信和联通这情况还用fdd确定不是zuo？
<happyaron> onlylove: 可能他们在打小灵通的主意
<onlylove> happyaron: 等出来看看吧，其实我看好cdma2K,可惜高通不玩了
 * adam_magic_pack 谁送我个LG G3国际版?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不管谁送, 然后你转送给我吧
<happyaron> onlylove: TDD 190MHz, FDD 95MHz
 * adam_magic_pack 谁送我两个LG G3国际版?
<happyaron> onlylove: 我朝是这样分的
<onlylove> happyaron: 国外不一样，国外重点是fdd
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过如果照你说的，体验糟糕的话，还是算了
<happyaron> onlylove: 移动是要混合组网，地广人稀的地方肯定上FDD
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 怎么管理员方式运行AMD的CCC啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463889 用的官网下载的闭源驱动，很容易就安装上了，还挺高兴。 但是在启动器中打开AMD CCC想切换显卡到独显时发现按钮是灰的——不可用。提示我说要以管理员身份运行CCC，可我是小白不懂怎么用管理员
<^k^>  ─> 方式启动显卡管理程序。 麻烦知道的告诉我一下，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenbuer — 2014-09-10 13:45
<happyaron> onlylove: 但高密度TDD真的会好
<jusss> 中移动在国外有信号？
<happyaron> jusss: 额，不是这意思
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是td-scdma实在……说起来，西门子这……
<happyaron> onlylove: 那个真心坑啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 同样的技术，差了一代，天差地别……
<onlylove> happyaron: 看起来西门子略远见啊，知道自己4G会崛起
<sjd_zeus> 各位，下午好
<iMadper> onlylove: http://www.amazon.com/Portege-Z30-A1302-13-3-LED-Ultrabook/dp/B00G31W8EG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-2&keywords=Toshiba+z30   0G内存的本儿?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.com : Portege Z30-A1302 13.3" LED Ultrabook - Intel Core i7 i7-4600U 2.10 GHz - Cosmo Silver : Laptop Computers : Computers & Accessories
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 早, 色鸡蛋_皱死
<sjd_zeus> 哎，很久没泡这里了
<onlylove> http://vga.it168.com/a2013/1009/1542/000001542053_all.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 以性价比制胜 AMD R9、R7系列显卡讲解-IT168 显卡专区
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是杀鸡的么
<sjd_zeus> windows下有什么好用的irc客户端吗
<onlylove> iMadper: 8GB DDR3L memory
<onlylove> iMadper: 你逗我
<palomino|working> 我只用过mirc,不知道算不算好用- -
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 不知道啥叫好用，用过quassel chatzilla 还有web的，miranda没试过
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: cygwin下面的没试过
<iMadper> onlylove: 下面有个地方写的是0GB lol~
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: mirc
<sjd_zeus> chatzilla不知道怎么屏蔽出入的信息
<onlylove> iMadper: 还真有……
<onlylove> iMadper: http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/fchg/jwzmds/index.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 非常海购 最高10倍积分
<onlylove> iMadper: 美亚有银联？
<onlylove> iMadper: 62头的是银联的
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 支持银联, 不用密码和cvv
<jusss> sjd_zeus: windows下有erc
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我申请的是VISA的，招行不愿意带我玩
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不用密码和CVV，那用啥
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 卡号 有效期咯
<sjd_zeus> emacs带的那个客户端？
<jusss> 嗯
<iMadper> onlylove: 支持银联.
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages  第五次给你这个页面了...
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: Chatzilla automatically enables "Conference Mode" whenever a channel gets above 150 people. You can have it with less if you want by editing the "Conference Mode limit" under the Appearance tab. It can be set for single channels, networks, or globally.
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: thank
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 加入收藏夹吧...
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 我已经收藏了
<iMadper> onlylove: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/294255 便宜.
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ DELL 戴尔 XPS系列 XPS11-7693CFB 2in1 超极触控本（2560*1440、i5、背光键盘）官翻版 $639包直邮中国（需用码，约￥3920）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<sjd_zeus> [INFO]	Conference Mode has been enabled for this view; joins, leaves, quits and nickname changes will be hidden.
<sjd_zeus> 搞定，谢谢，我写道日记里面去
<sjd_zeus> http://item.jd.com/972978.html
<^k^> sjd_zeus: ⇪ 【斐尔可FFBT67ML/EB】斐尔可（FILCO） FFBT67ML/EB Majestouch 「MINILA系列」迷你啦 黑色黑轴 蓝牙机械键盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:1099.00
<sjd_zeus> 这个咋样
<palomino|working> <iMadper> palomino|working: intel的显卡可以忽略edid强制画布输出... iMadper
<iMadper> palomino|working: 啊?
<palomino|working> 有教程么,正好我的4k电视edid里没有4k分辨率 iMadper
<palomino|working> 现在只能当1920x1080的用
<iMadper> palomino|working: xrandr啊
<palomino|working> 额..
<palomino|working> xrandr --newmode "3840x2160" 307.00 3840 4016 4104 4400 2160 2168 2178 2250 +hsync +vsync
<palomino|working> 类似这样?
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我这边有个坏的显示器, 返回全0的edid, 我的intel显卡直接xrandr
<iMadper> palomino|working: 恩
<palomino|working> 哦...
<iMadper> palomino|working: 类似.
<palomino|working> 回家试试,thx
<iMadper> palomino|working: :-D
<palomino|working> 后面的数据是用 gtf 生成的modeline么
<iMadper> palomino|working: gtf是啥?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我是DELL黑
<palomino|working> 一个命令行工具 iMadper
<onlylove> iMadper: dell的一概不碰
<palomino|working> 我以前用它生成xorg.conf里用的modeline
<palomino|working> lol onlylove
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我用这个: xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 1280x0 --rotate normal --output LVDS1 --mode 1280x800 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal --output VIRTUAL1 --off --output DP1 --off --output VGA1 --off   arandr生成的
<palomino|working> 额...
<iMadper> onlylove: 显示器, dell的不错.
<iMadper> 我也是dell黑, 主要是wyse黑!
<palomino|working> 哦,你有双县
<iMadper> palomino|working: 恩...
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是出了毛病丫的售后外包给快递
<onlylove> iMadper: 售后渣
<iMadper> onlylove: 额...
<onlylove> iMadper: 我原来打800和客服咆哮
<iMadper> onlylove: 看来只能海淘x240了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以dell的一堆渣渣
<iMadper> onlylove: 米国笔记本不怎么便宜啊.
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是说上税都比国内便宜么
<iMadper> onlylove: 淘宝的水货特别便宜, 不知道哪儿买的
<iMadper> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x1-carbon/   不便宜啊
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ ThinkPad X1 Carbon Business Ultrabook  | Lenovo US
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 有别的通道
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你买也有折扣啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 通道?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 求告知.
<onlylove> iMadper: 就和之前的BB似的，组装货
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 校园, 集团客户等等, 搜"联想 七通道 八通道"
<onlylove> iMadper: 翻修货
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 好
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不过你有联想折扣可以用啊, 问peter要
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: peter会给?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 会啊, 你买dell也有折扣的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞!
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 不平等
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 几折啊?
<jiero> iMadper: 学生是 85折，集团是6折
<jiero> iMadper: 你信吧
<jiero> iMadper: 澳大利亚大概是那样
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 联想员工折扣7折, 你的不知道, Dell的8折多
<iMadper> jiero: 哦...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 那行啊. 要不等x1 carbon 3rd
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 妥妥的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞.
<imtxc> palomino|working: 4k 显示器的壕
<palomino|working> ...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 话说我的本子就是77折买的啊
<imtxc> iMadper: x1 壕
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 话说我的本子就是75折买的啊
<adam_magic_pack> 写错了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你是黑五买的?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: yep
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦...
<adam_magic_pack> 7还是75 我忘了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 还是等等吧. 等bdw的x1
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 妥妥的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没有i7不开心
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 毛i7 用得着么?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我现在都可以接受MBA的性能
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我接受不了那个外观和牌子
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  心理优势
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  你竟然是用 MBA 了啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 可以换系统就好
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 其实也对, ssd的优势远大于cpu的...
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 没
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: chromebook也行吧, 你不要性能
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: MBA在超级本里算便宜的 =,= Chromebook Pixel太贵
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 还行, mba在超级本里面跟sony同价位.
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: MBA屏幕不够好
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: sony比mba略便宜.
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 超级本最悲摧的
<imtxc> x1 是 14寸的塞？
<iMadper> imtxc: yep.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 乃用惯了ips, 肯定受不了mba
<jiero> iMadper:  MBA不是ips啊。
<iMadper> jiero: MBA TN
<lys> 大家好
<^k^> lys:点点点.  14:55
<nno0> 有没有Java高手在此
<jiero> iMadper: 其实我很不在意是否 ips，我周围只有一台是ips的，就是我的台式显示器，其他都不是。
<jiero> iMadper: 周围30多台电脑都不是，我们这里很落后吧~
<jiero> nno0:  啊啊，会java的在这里是神啊
<jiero> ofan: 你是不
<nno0> wow
<nno0> Java 难道成了MS系的代名词？
<sjd_zeus> jiero: ofan iMadper 都是java神
<jiero> nno0: 和MS毫无关系吧，就是懒番茄？
<nno0> 原来如此
<jusss> java是oracle的了
<nno0> 本人打算java入门一下，求高手点拨
<nno0> 灭哈哈哈
<imtxc> jiero: 没用ips之前我也觉得tn屏很赞来的
<jiero> imtxc:  用了 ips，我也没看出有多么优势呢。。。
<iMadper> java赛高. 超越python 1000年
<jiero> imtxc:  iMadper 你们为啥觉得ips好啊，从旁边看？
<iMadper> jiero: 还原度.
 * iMadper 其实我用的是mva
<jiero> iMadper: 高级TN屏幕也不差的
<jusss> nno0: 大神作品 http://www.amazon.com/The-Java-Language-Specification-Edition/dp/0321246780
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The Java Language Specification, 3rd Edition: James Gosling, Bill Joy, Guy L. Steele Jr., Gilad Bracha: 9780321246783: Amazon.com: Books
 * nno0 Thanks jusss
<iMadper> spec... 这东西用来查的吧, 不是用来学的
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: bus error，可是一上gdb 就不出现了，可能是什么原因？
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 薛定谔bug
<iMadper> wzssyqa: io太慢?
<jusss> 就看到上面那几个牛闪闪的大名了，其它就没细看
<wzssyqa> iMadper: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=750593  这奇怪玩意
<^k^> ⇪ t: #750593 - xsltproc: bus error on some architectures - Debian Bug report logs
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 对齐的原因?
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 不像，因为i386也挂
<adam_magic_pack> 哦...
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: i386不是不要求对齐么
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 之前不知道i386 =,=
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 我在mips64el 上，大约有50%的概率挂
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 你上gdb的时候肯定编译选项变了
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 没有
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 同一个程序，
<adam_magic_pack> hmmm
<iMadper> 量子随机过程.
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 就是 /usr/bin/xsltproc vs gdb /usr/bin/xsltproc 这种
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 薛定谔BUG
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 物体的行为受你的观测方式影响. 当你不用gdb观测的时候, 他不出问题.
<jusss> 我们学校计算机系原来有unix系统管理与应用这种方向，没报计算机系，太后悔了
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 当你用gdb观测的时候, 他出问题.
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 那是海森堡？
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 是的
<iMadper> wzssyqa: wzssyqa: Uncertainty principle
 * iMadper <- 瞎白话大王
 * wzssyqa 的路被这个玩意给挡住了
 * jiero 全部都不懂，你们这些理科男。。。
<jiero> lol
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 哎呀妈呀
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 哎呀当叔  也就平时能看见你
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 握手, 同时发
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈 太默契！
<jiero> adam_magic_pack Mayaer  两个同时招手
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 上班呐当叔
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 可以说是 =,=
<Mayaer> 意思是现在都自己自主安排了。。
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: WFH
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 我没上过学，你别骗我。。。
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 在家办公呢, 光膀子敲键盘中
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 你的人鱼线给我看看！！
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 人鱼线还没出来, 上周锻炼得少
<jiero> Mayaer: 人鱼线给当当看，让他羡慕
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 一周不锻炼 就那啥啦
<onlylove> imtxc: 你用svn不
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 又恢复起来了
<onlylove> Mayaer: 你当叔练了半天，人鱼线没练出，练出了马甲线
<Mayaer> jiero: 我没有人鱼线:'(
<Mayaer> onlylove: 哈哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 叔目的是把体脂含量降到10%以下
<Mayaer> onlylove: 关系不一般啊～～ 这都看见了～～
<palomino|working> O_O adam_magic_pack
<palomino|working> 厉害啊 adam_magic_pack
<Mayaer> palomino|working: 好久不见。。
<palomino|working> 我目前目标是把体脂含量降到30%以下...
<jiero> Mayaer: 倒，那个的话我有
 * palomino|working momo Mayaer 
<jiero> palomino|working: 我的体脂上升了很多。好久不锻炼腹部了
<palomino|working> 我买了个椭圆机天天在家挥汗 jiero
<palomino|working> 这玩意比我当初用跑步机锻炼还累啊 jiero
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 渣渣....
<jiero> palomino|working: 跑步机我只能跑2分钟。。
<palomino|working> ... adam_magic_pack
<palomino|working> 别嘲笑我.. adam_magic_pack
<jiero> palomino|working: 别嘲笑我
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 你别着急走
 * jiero 一直认为固定速度跑步是种很扯的事情。。。
 * jiero 只喜欢变速跑步
<palomino|working> 我也这么觉得啊- - jiero
 * jiero 只喜欢越野
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 咋地 你要给我看看你的人鱼线呀
<jiero> Mayaer: 展示你的大腿线条吧
<iMadper> palomino|working: 30%体脂... ....
<Mayaer> jiero: 这不是自找羞辱吗。。。
<palomino|working> 请注意我目标是30%以下,也就是说.. iMadper
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我知道...
<palomino|working> 体重计告诉我我体脂比例3x%,椭圆机告诉我是4x%...没法活了... iMadper
<jiero> palomino|working: 怎么看我的？
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。胸围靠，我胸围不如臀围。。。
<iMadper> palomino|working: 还好我是23%
<palomino|working> 买个能测体脂比例的体重计... jiero
<palomino|working> 23还好..
<iMadper> palomino|working: sigh... 还好....
<jiero> palomino|working:  呃，不需要。
<jiero> palomino|working:  我才65公斤，怎么也不会太高吧
<palomino|working> 额
<iMadper> jiero: 你估计15
<jiero> iMadper: 见你的时候差不多
<jiero> iMadper: 现在。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 现在我脸上都能摸到脂肪层
<Mayaer> iMadper: 摸摸大～ 好久不见～
<iMadper> Mayaer: 摸摸大
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 我现在应该是12~15%
<Mayaer> onlylove 姐姐呢～
<palomino|working> 那体型很好了啊 adam_magic_pack
<Mayaer> 她是不是和当叔有一腿:-D
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> Mayaer:  onlyelove是男孩子
<Mayaer> 。。。。。
<Mayaer> 我记错了嘛。。。
<Mayaer> 那那个唯一的女生是？
<adam_magic_pack> .........
<jiero> Mayaer: 这里的女孩子越来越少了
<Mayaer> 为咩
<jiero> Mayaer:  虽然现在上线的有 3+
<Mayaer> irc是个好东西呀
<jusss> ,
<iMadper> qiao: 首席, 你在不?
<jusss> 也可能是4个
<qiao> iMadper: 恩。
<iMadper> qiao: 那就私聊.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我以为你说"那就是四个".....
<Mayaer> 旁边放着寿司 却要当作晚饭  太煎熬了。。
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我的i白也没通过 擦擦擦
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: i白是撒
<jiero> Mayaer:  没关系啊，吃了，忘记晚饭
<Mayaer> jiero: 那一整晚要饿死了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  i白是那种信用卡
<jiero> Mayaer: 晚上再出去，在打烊的时候狂买寿司，一盒才10元。
<imtxc> Mayaer: 摸摸大
<Mayaer> imx
<imtxc> onlylove: 用svn
<Mayaer> imtxc: 哈哈 摸摸大～
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就会 svn up ci
<imtxc> ....
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我就知道.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 没有正经工作的原因 555
<jusss> iMadper: c语言的字符串即使在结尾手工加'\0'还是会自动追加吧
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: imtxc ......
<iMadper> jusss: 怎么定义 "字符串"
<jusss> iMadper: 双引号括起来的字符
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • [求助]如何在i3wm 加入功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463891 如何在i3wm 的i3bar 加入 gnome 的音量控制 无线网络链接 和 电源 等快捷设置按钮 统计信息: 发表于 由 liukunda — 2014-09-10 15:53
<imtxc> i白都据？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你都多久commit一次啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 这边同事疯了似的，改一点commit一次
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后我每次update，就发现……又过了这么多version
<imtxc> onlylove: 多 commit 有啥不好么
<imtxc> onlylove: 估计贵厂领导根据 commit 数量看你的工作量～
<onlylove> imtxc: 你TM改一行或者改个标点commit的几个意思
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是的，我这边是testcase
<imtxc> ………………
<onlylove> imtxc: 我都是测试好了能用再commit的
<iMadper> 兔子不在啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 这算好的了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我们这边，tmd 编译不过的的代码都 commit
<onlylove> imtxc: 无所谓啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 下次能过不就行了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我经常改一半commit啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 肯定编译不过
<imtxc> onlylove: 靠，那让别人怎么编
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这边又不release
<onlylove> imtxc: 最主要的是，个人搞个人的
<onlylove> imtxc: 换句话说，我的文件不过，不影响他的
<Mayaer> 浏览器里的flash插件装不上咋整啊:'(
<onlylove> Mayaer: 换个网站
<jiero> Mayaer: 对对
<Mayaer> 我读书少你们不要骗我。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你也不看人说的是啥……
<onlylove> Mayaer: 手工装吧
<jiero> Mayaer:  复制 * 到* 目录，完成
<onlylove> Mayaer: 我记得是把libflash.so拷贝到家目录的~/.mozilla/plugins下面
<onlylove> Mayaer: 反正最早的是这么做的
<onlylove> Mayaer: 后来的不知道
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 按Del键不能删除选中的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463893 我的系统是基于Debian的Kali，使用的Gnome桌面环境，应该和Ubuntu相近,最近突然发现在文件管理器中选中文件后,按Del键不能删除文件，Google未搜到解决办法,可能关键字没选对,求助. 统计信息: 发表于 由 fp862
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-09-10 16:10
<Mayaer> 而且百度的所有网站怎么打不开。。
<Mayaer> 还一阵一阵的。。
<Mayaer> 谷歌没翻墙也用不了，唉。。
<sjd_zeus> 有在昌平住的吗？
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 渣网络
<wzssyqa> sjd_zeus: 什么事情？
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 太远
<sjd_zeus> 想找个一起锻炼的组织，呵呵
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你好像也在昌平区？虽然不是昌平
<sjd_zeus> 太远的地方就不方便了
 * wzssyqa 死胖子表示懒得动
<Mayaer> we are champians
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 毛，我在东城住，西二旗上班
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 真有钱
<Mayaer> adam
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 在市中心住哦!!!
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 尊的是网络的问题吗。。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 膜拜
<sjd_zeus> 嚎的一逼
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 市中心就没城中村了？ cc wzssyqa
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 你就当是吧
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 咋不是系统抽风呢
<onlylove> Mayaer: 他在哄骗小女孩，你就当是吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 在市中心啊
<Mayaer> 20岁还能被当作小女孩，太感动了。。
<imtxc> onlylove: We Are the Champions
<Mayaer> 在学校我都是死大三的了:'(
<onlylove> Mayaer: 我比你大不少，叫叔
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 还没成大四狗呢
<onlylove> Mayaer: 都毕业6年了
<Mayaer> onlylove: 叔好:'(
 * Mayaer 有糖吃不
<jusss> Mayaer: 我今年刚毕业，比大一届
 * onlylove 喂 Mayaer吃糖葫芦
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 眼睛一闭一睁  就是了
 * sjd_zeus 毕业10年的飘过
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 怪蜀黍要发威了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 如果不影响别人 commit 到没有问题
<Mayaer> onlylove: 不甜 有核
 * wzssyqa 表示不知道自己毕业几年了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 能趁机拐走一个也不错啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 可惜拐不走
<Mayaer> jusss：哎呀 以前就一起上学 现在你都毕业啦:'(
<jusss> Mayaer: 嗯
<sjd_zeus> wzssyqa: 看看HR MM给你算的社会工龄就知道了，顺带调戏一下
<Mayaer> 白驹过隙啊:'(
<wzssyqa> sjd_zeus: 一直想知道我们公司那hr多大了呢。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 然后发现人刚毕业
 * wzssyqa 不知道是大妈还是mm
<sjd_zeus> wzssyqa: 这你都不知道，白混了都
<wzssyqa> sjd_zeus: 也不知道长什么样子呢
<sjd_zeus> wzssyqa: .......
<Mayaer> 吼吼  插件装好了
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 我也不知道，不care
<Mayaer> 终于能听歌了。。
<onlylove> flash……听歌……
<freeflying> Mayaer: 妹纸又单了啊
<Mayaer> freeflying: 没有呀～
<freeflying> Mayaer: 那咋有时间来irc呢
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<Mayaer> 来跟大神学习呀
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 学intel么？
 * Mayaer 其实全扯淡了。。。
 * Mayaer 我今天好想买个吉他啊！！
<wzssyqa> 为啥在gdb里就是不挂，出来就挂呢
<Mayaer> 你们上大学那会儿是不是都抱着吉他泡妹子的
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 故意的
<onlylove> Mayaer: 抱吉他泡不到
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 搞得完全没有头绪啊
<onlylove> Mayaer: 那时候有妹子的貌似篮球不错
<Mayaer> onlylove: 那就再往前10年～
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 反复跑
<jusss> 召唤 CyrusYzGTt
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 重试了n**2 次遍了，就没挂过
<onlylove> Mayaer: 那时候写文章好？忘了，应该吉他也可以把
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 那为啥不用gdb就挂呢
<Mayaer> jusss 我夫君今天不在～
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我比你更想知道啊
<Mayaer> onlylove: 好想买个吉他阿
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你随便改个地方，让它故意挂
<onlylove> Mayaer: 买吧……
<Mayaer> onlylove: 不会弹。。乐理方面就是一傻逼。。
<onlylove> Mayaer: 找一个会的汉子教
<sjd_zeus> 可以弹棉花装B泡MM呀
<Mayaer> onlylove: 唉，大三了，不折腾了
<jiero> Mayaer: 大三而已还没毕业的
<Mayaer> jiero: 在学校里都快没有比我大了的。。
<happyaron> gsoc的衣服又到了
<happyaron> 啦啦啦
 * jiero 已经感觉到 happyaron  赚到了家乡一楼房
 * onlylove  已经感觉到 happyaron  赚到了家乡一楼房
<happyaron> wtf
<happyaron> 没啊
<happyaron> 跟土豪破马比比
 * jusss 已经感觉到 happyaron  赚到了家乡一楼房
<happyaron> 这都是渣渣
<Mayaer> 话说好久没见猫叔了
<Mayaer> 他还来吗～
<jusss> Mayaer: 他早不来了
<Mayaer> jusss 为咩
<Mayaer> ofan: 呢～
<jusss> Mayaer: 不知道，自从我上大二后就没见过他了
<Mayaer> 。。。
<Mayaer> 那不会
<Mayaer> 我应该这期间还见过的
<jusss> 没有吧
<jusss> 几个月前换了个马甲来过
<jusss> 后来就木有见过了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统自动待机，自动唤醒，自动后台运行虚拟机，附开机后运行虚拟机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463894 首先设置自动待机自动唤醒，方法如下： Code: sudo crontab -e 00 23 * * * /usr/sbin/rtcwake  -s 25200 -m mem 10 06 * * * /home/你的目录/.Qidong2 注释：每晚23:00待机，早6:00（2
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox下农行的U盾只认得U盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463895 14.04, virtualbox下农行的U盾只认得U盘 12.04下OK。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eagle5678 — 2014-09-10 16:37
 * jiero 才知道信用卡额度调整是先调临时额度然后可以调整固定额度
<jusss> onlylove: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463894   好强大
<^k^> ⇪ t: ubuntu系统自动待机，自动唤醒，自动后台运行虚拟机，附开机后运行虚拟机 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: wolfreka
<jusss> onlylove: suspend to ram后可以用crontab唤醒？
<onlylove> jusss: 从没试过，因为……server从来不suspend，我又没啥定时任务，所以自己机器上不用crontab
<palomino|working> 他用的rtcwake... jusss
<ofan> Mayaer: yooooooooooooo
<Mayaer> ofan: 哈哈 摸摸大～～
<Mayaer> ofan: 好久不见～
<ofan> Mayaer: 收到提醒了
<ofan> Mayaer: 你玩g+很多啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41072
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 南水北调被指会影响长江流域发展
<jusss> palomino|working: 那如果不是rtcwake 可以吗？直接echo mem > /sys/power/state 然后有什么唤醒吗？
<palomino|working> 那就没法唤醒了吧 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 那rtcwake的为啥可以
<Mayaer> ofan: 恩～ 最近这段时间也不频繁了～
<jusss> palomino|working: 难道它不是suspend to ram吗？
<palomino|working> 是啊,但是在suspend之前已经设置好了多久后唤醒呀
<palomino|working> 你要是直接就suspend了就醒不了啦
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 如何用筆記本電腦聯接手機上網？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463896 請教各位：不習慣手機上網，在偏遠之地，如何用筆記本電腦聯接手機上網？本人用Kubuntu 14.04。 统计信息: 发表于 由 行走之間 — 2014-09-10 16:53
<jusss> palomino|working: 那它是怎么设置的多久后可唤醒，
<palomino|working> 不是有个-s jusss
<palomino|working> 设置多少秒后唤醒 jusss
<palomino|working> 它设置了bios里那个alarm还是什么的 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 脚本什么的可以实现吗
<palomino|working> 你也调用rtcwake好了
<palomino|working> 要么你打开网络唤醒,想让电脑启动就ping它一下 lol
<palomino|working> 瞎掰的.我没用过网络唤醒
<palomino|working> 不过理论上可行吧
<freeflying> Mayaer: 妹纸，这里很多优秀骚年，能给你做第二梯队
<Mayaer> freeflying: 优秀骚年咋能没女票呢
<freeflying> Mayaer: 这是两码事
<slucx> I'm here
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<onlylove> freeflying: 叔啊，连这个问题都回答不了可不行啊，不如直接给糖葫芦来的实在啊
<freeflying> onlylove: 看你咋回妹纸了
<onlylove> freeflying: 要么正牌，要么不看，二梯队坚决不干
<freeflying> onlylove: 努力下就正牌了
<happyaron> onlylove: 听猴叔的
 * happyaron giggles
<onlylove> freeflying: 你如何知道你努力的方向是正确的方向，你如何知道别人是否更努力，你如何知道你师傅努力起的作用和别人一份努力的作用效果是否相等
<happyaron> freeflying: 高大上的猴叔，快进foundations team吧，我就有人罩着了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 现在这啥都得折腾略坑爹啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你还是帮袜子搞gdb去吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 他自己搞去吧，我忙着呢
<happyaron> 昨天刚尼玛被汇编虐了，康复中
<onlylove> happyaron: 忙着找候总罩？
<happyaron> onlylove: 是啊是啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴叔儿总，速度啊
<slucx> happyaron: 玩汇编的都是高手
<happyaron> slucx: 我是被逼的。。。
<slucx> I'm here
<happyaron> 我不回
<happyaron> 我不会
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<slucx> 我也不会
<happyaron> Mayaer: onlylove 是好青年，考虑一下
<slucx> happyaron: onlylove 不是每天陪妹子聊天吗？他有妹子的吧…
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 去吧去吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 别闹，人正主还没离任呢
<onlylove> slucx: 闹，陪聊天的，又不是正式的
<wzssyqa> freeflying: foundation team 美，foudation team 妙
<onlylove> slucx: 没追到的也算有？
<happyaron> slucx: 他要是有还在这里干什么
<happyaron> onlylove: 有男朋友算神马？
<slucx> haha
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc ^^^^^^
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要说有了孩子都可以离？
 * slucx .oO{ 如果给IRC加上提示音会不会很傻？ }
<happyaron> onlylove: 没，这跟结婚生子了肯定不一样啊
<happyaron> slucx: 你是想说微信群么
<slucx> IRC
<slucx> happyaron: 别人给你发信息就放个声音？
<happyaron> slucx: 那个需求的话估计老多人在用了
<happyaron> 比如三胖主席
<happyaron> 比如孔叔叔
<slucx> 哈哈
<jusss> palomino|working: rtcwake真是搞bios 的 alarm唤醒？
<jusss> palomino|working: 脚本可以写吗
<slucx> happyaron: 后来想想还是去掉了
<jusss> happyaron: dd,怎么自动唤醒suspend to ram的机器呀？像rtcwake那样
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你批准了？
<happyaron> jusss: 不会啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 要不咱把某人给绑票了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: slangasek?
 * slucx 不会elisp的emacs玩家都不是高玩
<happyaron> slucx: 拜见高玩
<slucx> happyaron: 我不会用
<happyaron> slucx: 连emacs都基本不会的路过
<slucx> 同…
<adam_magic_pack> 同...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 拜见当当壕
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 休得臊我
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 频道里除了 freeflying 之外还有谁能跟你比
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: ca, 看成了操
<slucx> 怪我眼花，是我不好
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 滚滚滚!!!!!! 我是穷鬼!!!!!!!
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你这太低调了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 话说那大妈给你介绍的盆友怎么样了
<Mayaer> 拜见当当壕
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 毛线
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 啥?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 鹅家阿姨
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 当叔你拨一小时的工资给我买个吉他吧！！
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 这么便宜?
<happyaron> 看见了吧，几十w的吉他闲便宜
<Mayaer> 能弹就行
<happyaron> Mayaer: 跟当当壕开口，这么点的东西他是不屑滴
<palomino|working> jusss: http://www.linux.com/learn/docs/672849-wake-up-linux-with-an-rtc-alarm-clock
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Wake Up Linux With an RTC Alarm Clock | Linux.com
<happyaron> 求破马叔出4k显示器
 * slucx 重启机子，打开beep
<Mayaer> happyaron: 我错了=-O
<palomino|working> jusss: .... happyaron
<palomino|working> jusss: 买个新的也没多少钱 happyaron
<palomino|working> jusss: sorry...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我没有你壕
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我用您低价出的就行
 * Mayaer Ubuntu下怎么把电脑做热点呀～
<palomino|working> http://item.jd.com/1069802.html happyaron
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ 【三星U28D590D】三星（SAMSUNG）U28D590D 28英寸4K分辨率LED背光液晶显示器（1MS时间响应）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:3199.00
<sjd_zeus> Mayaer: ubuntu 新版本貌似network-manager里面就有选项，点一下就成了
<happyaron> palomino|working: 多少钱出?
<palomino|working> 新的才3199啊 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 319.9行不行
<palomino|working> 买一个好了 happyaron
<Mayaer> sjd_zeus: 哦哦～  我瞅瞅～
<happyaron> 三爽黑，不买新的。
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 看flash就会热点
<sjd_zeus> 下班
<jusss> Mayaer: ad hoc
<jusss> palomino|working: 这个rtc唤醒电脑是内核支持的？
<jusss> palomino|working: 我英文差，看不太懂
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋这么晚还在办公室啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 在家呢
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马，4G双卡双待，现在能买到的你推荐啥
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: LG G3
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: LG G3国际版
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: LG G3国际版国行
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 买俩 送我一个
<happyaron> freeflying: 买仨，再送我一个
<happyaron> n
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 谢谢
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 人想要ad-hoc，你让人看flash
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 热点嘛, 没错啊
<palomino|working> jusss: 首先得bios支持
<palomino|working> jusss: 其次内核也得支持
<palomino|working> jusss: 基本2000年后的主板bios都支持
<palomino|working> jusss: 内核要求2.6.22以后的
<palomino|working> freeflying: 不知道啊,候总
<jiero> 现在窗帘应该可以是上提而不是一定设计成下拉了吧？
<jiero> palomino|working: 马总
<jusss> palomino|working: 太好了
<palomino|working> 窗帘不是左右分开的么... jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 噢。有的是那种卷的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 百叶窗
<palomino|working> 额..高级窗帘
<jusss> palomino|working: 回去测试下，内核支持这个感觉很棒，这个就是为了唤醒echo mem>/sys/power/state这种挂起
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不是的，现在写字楼那种遮阳的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 都是上下的
<palomino|working> 加油 jusss
<palomino|working> 哦 onlylove
<palomino|working> 那种啊
<palomino|working> 我身后就是..
<happyaron> 饿死我了
<palomino|working> 再坚持一下就下班了
<jusss> 下班
<jiero> happyaron:  赶紧叫外卖
<happyaron> jiero: 叫不了
<jiero> happyaron:  不准备好零食备用是对自己不负责啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 1号店
<onlylove> happyaron: 应该还来得及
<happyaron> onlylove: 是明天才能吃到对么。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 加热2分钟的快餐食物要准备好
<happyaron> jiero: 在外面呢。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 晚上送到
<jiero> happyaron: 在哪里？
<happyaron> 宇宙中心
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。地核？
<onlylove> jiero: 五道口
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。北京的地名。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 谢谢
<onlylove> jiero: 我纳闷你为啥不猜银河系中心，银心
<jiero> onlylove: 因为对地球人类来说，只有地球一个中心
<onlylove> jiero: 人说的是宇宙中心
<jiero> onlylove: 其他都是相对运动
<jiero> 啦啦
<jiero> happyaron: 旁边就有 subway
<jiero> onlylove: 不知道是不是山东习惯，我们说酒店，就是吃饭的地方。不是住宿的地方，用地图程序真不习惯。
<onlylove> jiero: 酒店就是吃喝住啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你要看是INN还是hotel还是……
<jiero> onlylove: 噢，对但是一般我们不住，所以只知道吃。
<onlylove> jiero: 你要纯吃饭，貌似叫 restaurant？
<jiero> onlylove: 以前习惯叫旅店是住宿的。。。
<jiero> 啊啊，我老了
<jiero> 旅馆
<onlylove> jiero: 旅馆……貌似叫hotel
<jiero> onlylove: 国内翻译酒店好像
<onlylove> jiero: 或者INN
<onlylove> jiero: 实际上怎么说……
<jiero> onlylove: 你看看百度地图。
<palomino|working> 游戏里好像叫inn多
<onlylove> jiero: 旅馆的是纯住宿的
<palomino|working> 是因为好写么- -
<jiero> onlylove: 酒店就是hotel
<onlylove> palomino|working: 好写，而且inn貌似是那种小酒馆
<onlylove> palomino|working: hotel比inn要大
<palomino|working> en...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我这么理解的
<jiero> onlylove:  inn我总觉得地窖。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> onlylove: 你怎么扯英文了。。。
<jiero> 把我都拽远了
<onlylove> jiero: 国内就那么叫
<onlylove> jiero: 实际上叫酒店，其实是宾馆
<freeflying> palomino|working: 马总您是专家啊
<jiero> onlylove:  呃。
 * jiero 印象里，酒店就是吃饭的地方。。
<onlylove> jiero: 其实我一直不理解为啥就一层饭店其他的都是客房的要叫酒店
<palomino|working> 楼下喝酒楼上住店?
 * jiero 那里说去吃饭，就是去酒店。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 实际上是有的是好几层饭店，高层是客房
<palomino|working> 额..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 现在的基本这种格局
 * jiero 那里没有饭店这种词。没见过。
<palomino|working> 总之是喝酒跟住店集中在一起,所以叫酒店
<onlylove> palomino|working: 当然了，高层里面有没有提供特殊服务就不知道了
 * jiero 知道饭店这个词汇是因为电影 和平饭店
 * jiero 的地方太土了么。。。餐馆这个词汇都是只用来形容很小的就餐的地方。
<sou_> 酒店不是喝酒的地方吗？
<jiero> sou_: 不是啊，是住宿的。不信你问百度
<sou_> 呵，现在都用杂了
<jiero> 现在不明白板鞋为什么会流行，明明人们大多不是扁平足
 * jiero 也不明白高跟鞋流行一样。
<palomino|working> * jiero 的地方太土了么。。。餐馆这个词汇都是只用来形容很小的就餐的地方。 <-- 我们这儿管它叫狗食馆儿...
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我只能去狗食馆儿去吃，酒店去不起
<palomino|working> 我也是...
<jiero> palomino|working onlylove 为啥？
<palomino|working> 狗食馆便宜啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你TM能理解一瓶矿泉水16么
 * jiero 感觉自己是有些纵欲的。。。习惯方式是多数时间吃最糟糕的，想吃好的时候就吃。
<jiero> onlylove:  我没说那个啊。我可以一星期吃土豆沾调料，然后去高级酒店吃一次。
<palomino|working> 土豆沾调料...
<onlylove> jiero: 我一个月吃土豆省下的也不够
<palomino|working> 这是什么
<palomino|working> 土豆粉么?
<jiero> palomino|working: 就是土豆削皮
<palomino|working> 蒸熟土豆蘸料吃?
<jiero> palomino|working: 搞熟了，吃
<palomino|working> 天哪- -
<jiero> palomino|working: 嗯
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么不够啊。你在北京啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你TM知道北京的酒店多钱不
<jiero> onlylove: 每一顿能节省 ￥4，然后中午吃好的拉
<onlylove> jiero: 你去问 adam_magic_pack他们，白家大院多钱
<jiero> onlylove: 要中午吃
<onlylove> jiero: 有病
<jiero> onlylove: ？
<onlylove> jiero: 我宁可每顿都吃差不多
<onlylove> jiero: 我也不会为了那一次把自己饿坏
<jiero> onlylove: 啦啦，我是骆驼
<palomino|working> 下班,byebye各位
<onlylove> 我也下班……
<onlylove> 抢土豪马前面
<palomino|working> -_-
<jiero> ...
<jiero> ma
<jiero> 你们好黑暗啊
<jiero> 让我这永远不下班的怎么办！
<jiero> maplebeats: 回来了吗？
<jiero> maplebeats: 带着妹子回来玩？
<Maya1> 刚才学妹找我去设置路由器。。
<Maya1> 咋一下子人都走了。。
<jiero> Mayaer:  又来干嘛
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 壕们都下班走了
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 下班
<Mayaer> jiero: 来勾搭你 不行啊
<Mayaer> imtxc: 壕
<wzssyqa> jiero: 上！
<happyaron> jiero: 上！
<jiero> Mayaer:  不接受。我没感觉。
<happyaron> Mayaer: 遇到傲娇的了
 * happyaron LOL
<jiero> wzssyqa happyaron  两小混混。。。
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 上了他？
<happyaron> ...
<Mayaer> 才不要怪咖
<Mayaer> :-D:-D
<NWMonster> 一上线就全是高能，感觉来晚了
<wzssyqa> NWMonster: 看你来了才开始高能的
 * jiero 是没人要的哈~
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那不 Mayaer 要么
<jiero> wzssyqa: 哪里，只是勾搭而已
<jiero> wzssyqa: lol
<NWMonster> wzssyqa: 受宠若惊
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你配合下不就行了？
<Mayaer> 你们都吃啦
<jiero> wzssyqa: 不配合。。。
<jiero> Mayaer: 我要学做炸酱面了。
<Mayaer> 不就煮煮面捞出来蘸点酱拌拌
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 油条呢？
<jiero> Mayaer:  不是，要炸酱，然后把半熟的面放进去作熟
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> wzssyqa: 放在豆汁里泡着呢
<wzssyqa> happyaron: gdb能抓住crash。可是什么有用的信息里也看不到呢
<wzssyqa> jiero: 真噁心
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 什么来路？
<Mayaer> jiero: 这么回事儿啊。。。
<jiero> Mayaer: 新作法实验。
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 啥啥来路
<jiero> Mayaer:  wzssyqa 好像不认识你
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 几天不来，蹦出来一妹子
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 我来好几年了。。
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 一直潜水？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 一直潜水的是你
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我偶尔冒泡的
<Mayaer> 我就是之前没怎么来
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 有带dbgsym么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没有的话啥都看不见啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 只用 -g编译的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 油条再等等
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 确定没strip？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 确定，用file看了的
<happyaron> 你得用没strip的lxml啊
<happyaron> 不仅仅是测试程序
<happyaron> 或者装dbgsym
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 把libxml, libxslt 都用 nostrip编译了的
<happyaron> 你那bt里没有sym信息
<happyaron> wzssyqa: nostrip好不好使我不确定啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: -dbg 打法好
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 然后又用file去确定了的
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> bt full呢
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 正是因为装上dbg，也那个样子。才这么伤心病狂的用nostrip
<happyaron> haha
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不过这样用gdb抓，倒是一抓一个准，全挂
<wzssyqa> happyaron: #0  0x000000fff199e83c in ?? ()
<wzssyqa> No symbol table info available.
<happyaron> 这样还是没sym的原因啊
<happyaron> 就这一行么
<happyaron> 有完整的么
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 就这些
<wzssyqa> 你去 thor 上看吧
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 在tmp下
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 包我也装上了
<happyaron> o
 * wzssyqa 撤了
<mk3548208> windows 64 有什么好的抓网卡包的工具
<happyaron> mk3548208: wireshark
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 肉包和豆包 : 蒸笼里的包子被小孩吃了一个,剩下的包子除了一个之外,其它的都哭了起来。 其中一个包子便过去对这个没哭的包子说道:"难道你的心不是肉做的啊?" 说完只见一些豆沙从它的身上躺出了出来。包子们这才明白,除了它是豆沙包,其它的都是肉包。
<Mayaer> onlylove: 叔～
<onlylove> Mayaer: 称呼改的真快……
<Mayaer> onlylove: 不然叫啥。。
<Mayaer> onlylove: 爷。。
<onlylove> Mayaer: 我错了！
<Mayaer> 以后就叫你爱叔吧～
<Mayaer> 当叔 猫叔 爱叔:'(
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • GPU CUDA 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463910 各位大神们，在下的OS是 ubuntu14.04，64bit的想装CUDA玩GPU运算。显卡是 NVIDIA GeForce 610MIntel(R) HD Graphics 4000双显卡，网上很多教程都试过，安装后就只能进入命令模式，没有图形界面了（重装系统到手抽筋，，，，，，），装
<^k^>  ─> 成功的大神，请指点一二 ，谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 LixChjyen — 2014-09-10 20:20
<jiero> pity:  噢
<jiero> pity:  话说你现在做什么工作？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 伦敦见闻 : 一位埃及人初游伦敦,回国后,朋友问他:在伦敦,最使你惊奇的是什么? 他说:我最惊奇的是,见到一个三岁的小孩,他竟能讲一口流利的英语。
<pity> jiero: 运维
<jusss> 破马没在？
<jusss> 下午发的那个rtc wake alarm太棒了，不管是suspend to ram/disk 还是关机，都可以唤醒
<jusss> onlylove: rtc wake alarm真是一个好东西呀
<bokuno> remote terminal control?
<jusss> real-time-clock
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我不负责 :     妻子:"隔壁那个老三,他时时盯着我看。"    丈夫:"你不要理他就行了。"    妻子:"我今天对你说了,你却不在意,以后我被他看上了,可与我不相干！ " 
<gansteed> 你们的ubuntu热么？
<gansteed> 在笔记本上
<bugone> 不热
<bugone> 比win凉
<gansteed> 咋我的这么热。。
<onlylove> gansteed: 独立显卡？
<gansteed> y400, 集显被阉割了
<gansteed> ;(
<onlylove> Y400有集显啊
<onlylove> 把独显关掉就是
<jusss> 联想的都是坑爹货
<onlylove> 你这十有八九是没装独显驱动
<jusss> 低端tp本，键盘难使的一b，还有触摸板，难用透了，高端的没用过，不评论
<onlylove> jusss: 其实联想蛮好的，只不过我不喜欢这牌子
<jusss> onlylove: 比我大华硕难用多了
<jusss> onlylove: 华硕，真正的良心企业呀
<onlylove> jusss: 滚粗
<jusss> 除了bios和触摸板比较坑
<onlylove> jusss: 华硕BIOS一点不坑
<jusss> 其它的华硕都很良心
<jusss> onlylove: 半成品的efi还不坑
<onlylove> jusss:华硕坑的是硬件，你钱不够，华硕的硬件搭配能恶心死你，中档显卡配低压U什么的
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM知足吧，华硕在主板上的造诣不是一般小厂子能比的
<onlylove> jusss: 华硕最大问题在于，低端货硬件胡乱来
<jusss> onlylove: 华硕的硬件不坑呀，3000买个i5的
<gansteed> 热的不是显卡， 是硬盘
<onlylove> jusss:　配个710还是720M的卡？那卡连I5 自己的核显都不如
<jusss> onlylove: 大家都这样赔垃圾独显呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是买个好显卡的，然后给你来个奔腾的U，你信不信
<onlylove> jusss:作为华硕多年用户，我早看惯了
<jusss> onlylove: 你说哪个品牌低端货不配垃圾独显的
<onlylove> jusss: Y400,联想的， I5 4200M GT750M的显卡，哪里不好
<onlylove> jusss: 华硕
<jusss> onlylove: 我有个eeepc还有个x45v ，感觉低端货里华硕很良心了
<onlylove> jusss 因为它会用垃圾U来搭配
<jusss> onlylove: 哪垃圾了
<onlylove> jusss 低端货，良心的是神船
<onlylove> jusss 呵呵，你不玩游戏当然不知道其中的道道
<onlylove> jusss 你玩硬件才几年
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本配独显就是话射天组，hd5k足够了
<jusss> 我现在用hd3k硬解1080p也就满足了
<onlylove> jusss 照你这么说外星人不用活了
<jusss> onlylove: 不用，台式机除外
<onlylove> jusss 人不但带了独显，还带了俩，还是SLI的
<ZedFire> 我4600买的华硕，显卡是740的，挺蛋疼的
<jusss> onlylove: 要不为啥dell又出了xps
<onlylove> ZedFire: 不亏
<onlylove> jusss 你TM傻是不，XPS本来是DELL的牌子，外星人是收购的
<onlylove> jusss 不知道别在我这边显摆
<jusss> onlylove: 就喜欢瞎说 lol
<onlylove> jusss 换句话说，收购了外星人以后，XPS改行做娱乐了
<ZedFire> gt740阉割版，
<onlylove> jusss 你下次再瞎说，滚
<ZedFire> 不蛋疼啊……
<onlylove> ZedFire: 我知道，
<onlylove> ZedFire: 市面上我知道是标准版740M的一共俩机器
<onlylove> ZedFire: 不到5000价位的都是阉割版，64的，那个还凑合，能和635M拼下
<jusss> onlylove: 我以后买本就看2个，就跟买手机一样，第一是不是高分屏，第二是不是超薄
<onlylove> jusss chrome pixel
<onlylove> jusss 高分，超薄，去吧
<onlylove> jusss rmbp 高分，超薄，去吧
<jusss> onlylove: 国内有卖吗？
<onlylove> jusss 高分超薄的机器有的是
<onlylove> jusss NEC LAVIE Z
<onlylove> jusss 现在高分屏的机器比以前多多了
<jusss> onlylove: 来个低端点的，太贵买不起呀
<onlylove> jusss 你要高分超薄啊
<onlylove> jusss 这俩加起来就是高端的代名词啊
<onlylove> jusss 你自己作死，怪我咯？
<onlylove> jusss NEC那个机器，海淘才6000出头
<jusss> onlylove: 我的大zte手机高分超薄才599
<onlylove> jusss 还是I7的U
<onlylove> jusss 我想起来了，你去上船吧
<onlylove> jusss 神船可以满足你的要求
<jusss> onlylove: cpu可以垃圾点，屏幕可以小一点，高分超薄就好
<onlylove> jusss 这个真没有
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥你跟我说的话前面没有了：
<onlylove> jusss 因为，你有个长尾巴的，匹配不上
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，那个是在犀利哥的云上挂的irssi
<jusss> onlylove: 如果我的交行信用卡批下来就马上买个vps玩
<onlylove> jusss 有病
<onlylove> jusss 自己机器没玩够？
<jusss> onlylove: 翻墙呀可以
<jusss> onlylove: 把我的聊天小程序放上面跑呀
<jusss> onlylove: 还能当反弹式后门用呀
<jusss> onlylove: 固定ip好处多多
<onlylove> jusss 你没发现这几天墙厉害了
<jusss> onlylove: 最近没免费ss了，就没翻过
<onlylove> jusss 都好久没爬了，都是蹭公司的
<ZedFire> 我明显发现翻墙反应变慢了
<jusss> onlylove: 我每天背着个好重的本
<jusss> 好像有个轻便高分的本
<onlylove> jusss 你去要 yunfan 那个chromebook吧
<onlylove> jusss 或者问下 freeflying 那个三星的超极本出掉没
<jusss> onlylove: 现在没钱呀，全是上下只有400
<jusss> onlylove: 前两天忘记谁在这发了个平板可以装arch
<jusss> onlylove: 现在手机 平板的驱动问题是阻碍装系统的最大原因？
<onlylove> jusss 貌似不是
<jusss> 硬件没标准，没法写通用驱动还不是？
<jusss> 厂家又不自己提高linux驱动
<jusss> 睡觉
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 谁控制过去就控制未来，谁控制现在就控制过去。--奥威尔 
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还在上班？
<knownbad> 得工作到死。
<dmint>  有多少人还在cn。。
<gebjgd> dmint, 什么cn
<knownbad> 几亿？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 至少14亿
<knownbad> 那家伙硅谷附近的。
<knownbad> 买了小米电视播放器来改。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 硅谷多光棍
<gebjgd> knownbad, 小米配置太低
<knownbad> 3代也低？
<knownbad> 硅谷飞机多。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是搞基的多
<knownbad> 打飞机的多。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 13到15日去linuxcon
<knownbad> 有奖品吗？
<gebjgd> 要毛奖品
<knownbad> 不然怎么期待呢？
<dmint> cn==->China
<knownbad> Really?
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-11
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助linuxmint无法上网了不能浏览网页 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463911 不能浏览网页，以下是出现的现象供大家参考 1.用的是usb无线网卡，系统可以正确识别并连接，使用校园网，无法连接网关，但用chrome或firefox提示重定向过多。 2.系统中虚拟机vmvare
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu用什么软件可以视频聊天 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463917 我装了skype 怎么也找不到视频聊天呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-09-11 8:32
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<jusss> 早上好
<jusss>  > Time.now
<^k^> jusss: 2014-09-11 00:51:25 +0000 => https://eval.in/191516
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04系统更新后启动卡在启动界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463918 14.04系统更新后启动卡在启动界面 ，进不了登录界面，可以听到起动声音，可以通过F1终端登录系统，求助～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xufuhong2010 — 2014-09-11 8:52
<knownbad> time.then
<sjd_zeus> 1
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:06
<jusss> hello eexp
<eexp> 有好事？
<jusss> eexp: 木有
<jusss> eexp: 好莱坞最近的艳照门你要吗，给你一份
<eexp> 破照片，谁看。
<jusss> iMadper: emacs怎么把一行放到最上面？
<iMadper> jusss: 听不懂.
<jusss> iMadper: C-l是置中，怎么置顶
<iMadper> jusss: 不会
<jusss> iMadper: 就是把缓冲区的最后一行放到最上面显示
<iMadper> 不会
<jiero> eexp:  有好事？
<jusss> iMadper: 以为是最后一行，下面没东西了，没法C-v
 * jiero 摸摸  iMadper  摸摸 eexp
<iMadper> http://store.apple.com/hk-zh/product/GD760ZP/B/%E7%BF%BB%E6%96%B0%E5%93%81-133-%E5%90%8B-macbook-air-14ghz-%E9%9B%99%E6%A0%B8%E5%BF%83-intel-core-i5   mba真便宜
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 翻新品 13.3 吋 MacBook Air 1.4GHz 雙核心 Intel Core i5 - Apple Store (香港)
<jusss> 6368多贵呀
<jusss> 还便宜。。。
<jusss> 一个顶我2个
 * slucx 早
<iMadper> jusss: 新港币.
<slucx> iMadper: linux下咋让蜂鸣器在按键的时候不响，用beep控制的时候可以响
<iMadper> slucx: xset看看有没有吧. 如果没有那我也不知道了.
<slucx> iMadper: 有，但是如果关了我在ERC下就没法用了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 心灵不是谷仓 : 有人问霍加:"你知道我们城里有谁能保守住秘密?"霍加回答:"我知道,别人的心灵并不是我的谷仓,所以直到现在还没有向谁揭开过自己的秘密。"
<alpha080> ...
<slucx> slucx time
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如何修复这个启动项--复杂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463919 我在MBR模式下安装了 ubuntu 14.04和win8.1 我有3个磁盘 最近把3个磁盘都转换成GPT格式了 然后用工具修复了win8.1的启动项,但是ubuntu找不到了 我用grubx64.efi进入了启动菜单 但是启动不了ubuntu(现象是直接卡死) 脚
<jusss> slut
<jusss> palomino|working: 昨晚是了rtc wakealarm,关机都能唤醒
<palomino|working> lol
 * slucx wx.qq.com的提示声音怎么提取？
<jusss> palomino|working: 不论是suspend to ram/disk还是关机
<palomino|working> 不错
<jusss> palomino|working: suspend to disk唤醒后还会出现登录界面吗？
<jusss> palomino|working: 不登录能自动执行一些软件吗，如transmission, 开机自动下载，
<palomino|working> 能吧
<palomino|working> 直接在rc.local里启动好了,或者弄成服务
<palomino|working> 我没用过transmission
<palomino|working> 唤醒后应该会出个输密码的界面吧
<palomino|working> 实际上是登录过后的状态
<O0XX> freeflying: 土豪，你娃哪上学呢？
<jusss> palomino|working: 直接写/etc/profile可行?
<jusss> palomino|working: 没在rc.local里写过东西，各个发行版的启动都不一样，比如ubuntu都有/etc/init这样别的都木有的东东
<palomino|working> rc.local都会调用吧
<palomino|working> 不过你是唤醒的,跟rc.local没关系
<palomino|working> 你只要在suspend之前启动transmission就行啦
<jusss> 那然后即使不登录也会执行transmission?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463920 最近一周尝试安装几种Linux发行版 试过Ubuntu（14.04） CentOS（7.0） opensuse（13.1） 开始U盘装 我电脑就是启动不了（光标无限闪） 昨天刻了几张盘 问题还是一样 。然后我在安装opensuse的时候选了内核为安全，就可以启动安
<^k^>  ─> 装了。谁清楚是什么原因吗？如果我要安装Ubuntu该怎么做 统计信息: 发表于 由 cani1see — 2014-09-11 10:46
<adam8157> eexp: 小e
<tryit> eexp, :-)
 * slucx 求支招，帝都工作好找不？待遇如何？
<Router2> 只知道公司想招个人也挺费劲的
 * O0XX 求offer
<slucx> 越来越混不下去了，工资少活多经常出差
<jusss> slucx: 我才混不下去呢，工资尼玛才1k到1k5还尼玛扣半个月的
<slucx> lol
<slucx> jusss 亲，你干啥的啊？
<jusss> 等过两天交行卡到手，工资一发，如果就给500，我就果断撤
<jusss> slucx: 财务软件的服务人员，就是给客户解决问题的那种
 * O0XX 求offer
<slucx> jusss 刀？
<Router2> jusss 你是在帝都么？
<iMadper> slucx: 好找. 待遇都还可以.
<iMadper> slucx: 这边很多初创公司钱多人傻速来的
<slucx> iMadper: 我现在在我家这边，如果实在混不下去了就去找你们
<jusss> slucx: 刀个毛呀，当然是人民币，
<iMadper> slucx: 看你的预期了.
<jusss> Router2: 石家庄，
<slucx> iMadper: 工资预期？
<Router2> jusss 石家庄工资低到这份上，不会吧
<iMadper> slucx: .
<jusss> iMadper: 初创那么好，为啥不早点离开红帽
<iMadper> jusss: 我没技术啊
<jusss> Router2: 实习期1k5左右，扣半个余额，不就500左右了吗
<iMadper> jusss: 帽帽对我挺好的. 我现在工作量巨小, 没什么活儿需要做
<jusss> Router2: 我这还有4天发工资，给我发500就果断撤
<slucx> iMadper: 你在帽帽做啥子？
<iMadper> slucx: 看管测试用的机房.
<iMadper> slucx: 以前我是测试.
<slucx> jusss 我拼不过你
<slucx> iMadper: 测试也不错
<jusss> 都尼玛在这干一个月了，吃饭租房都消费1k2了，就发我500当然要撤
<Router2> jusss 很多做销售的保底都比你这多
<slucx> jusss 刚毕业？
<iMadper> slucx: 测试累得很. 现在我管理机房, 没事可做
<jusss> slucx: 嗯，今年6月底毕业的
<slucx> iMadper: 那很好啊，有时间干自己的事情最好了
<iMadper> slucx: 恩, 聊irc, 刷taobao
<tryit> iMadper, :-) 呵呵
<iMadper> tryit: :-D
<slucx> jusss 学弟弟弟弟
<slucx> iMadper: :)
<jusss> slucx: ...
<iMadper> slucx: :-D
<slucx> jusss 要是第一份工作，没啥
<jusss> 哪有要没啥技术含量，不要太高学历的，请找我
<jusss> slucx: 算是毕业后第一份工作吧
<jusss> slucx: 就尼玛给这么点
<jusss> 发500果断撤
<slucx> jusss 话说我当初在学校都比你这高 lol
<slucx> 阿弥陀佛
<slucx> 我们公司现在也正招人
<jusss> slucx: 什么要求？
<slucx> jusss 里你远
<jusss> slucx: 工作地点 学历要求什么的
<slucx> jusss 离你比较远，搞单片机
<jusss> slucx: 那算了，不会
<tryit> slucx, 现在搞嵌入式吗？
<slucx> 河北机房不是比较多吗？应该很好找linux相关工作
<slucx> tryit: 嗯
<^k^> 新 云计算 • Hadoop 2.4 + HBase 0.98 单机折腾指南 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463921 1 安装环境 Code: sudo apt-get install openssh-server  sudo apt-get install default-jdk 2 安装hadoop Code: wget http://mirror.ox.ac.uk/sites/rsync.apache.org/hadoop/common/hadoop-2.4.0/hadoop-2.4.0.tar.gz tar xzf hadoop-2.4.0.tar.gz sudo mv hadoop-2.4.0/ /usr/lo
<^k^>  ─> cal cd /usr/local sudo ln -s hadoop-2.4.0/ hadoop 3 加一个 hadoop 用户 Code: sudo adduser hadoop sudo chown -R hadoop:hadoop /usr/local/ …
<tryit> slucx, 我下半年准备找个嵌入式/驱动相关的工作，呵呵
<jusss> slucx: 没看到这方面的工作招聘
<jusss> slucx: 石家庄这貌似很少
<slucx> tryit: 我们公司比较小，没有专门搞驱动的
<tryit> slucx, 在北京？
<slucx> tryit: 不在
<tryit> slucx, 在哪呢
<slucx> 小地方
<slucx> 屌丝之城
<tryit> slucx, .
<tryit> 好吧
<slucx> 消费比肩北上广，工资看齐汴洛宛
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • XP系统无法用easyBCD,请问grub4dos怎么用啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463922 系统是XP的，我用U盘安装的方法安装完ubuntu.14.04后，重启电脑，只有XP一个启动。看网上的教程，需要使用EASYBCD修改，问题是XP系统不能用EASYBCD，所以用grub4dos，问题是怎么用啊？ 下面是我
<^k^>  ─> 找的一个教程： 问题是，14.04还有menu.lst这个文件吗？ ------------------------------------------------------------------- …
<maplebeats> 啊
<jusss> kandu: 大师，你来啦
<kandu> jusss: XD
<jusss> adam8157: 捉到大师一只，赶快来围观
<jiero> yunfan:  http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00JJI1F9E?t=joyo01f-23&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&tag=joyo01f-23
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 利拉压缩饼干肉蓉味2500g(特卖): 亚马逊中国: 食品
<jiero> yunfan: 压缩饼干啊
<jiero> yunfan: 我没吃过啊！
<adam8157> kandu: !!!!!!
<kandu> adam8157: o_O
<adam8157> kandu: 好久不见, momo
<kandu> adam8157: 蛋儿哥哥，我好想你
<adam8157> kandu: 别乱叫 =,=
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 别调侃穷鬼了
<O0XX> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<jiero> 靠。。。
<jiero> 不买东西了
<jiero> adam8157:  你穷毛。
<jiero> adam8157: 送我一手机。。。
<jiero> freeflying:  送我手机吧
 * jiero 需要一个2013之后的手机。
<jiero> kandu: 好久不见
<jiero> adam8157: 蛋蛋兄
<jiero> adam8157: 喜欢担担面马？
<kandu> jiero: 罗姐好 XD
<jiero> kandu: 好
<freeflying> jiero: 我自己都没肾机啊
<jiero> freeflying:  我需要一台2013年之后的手机啊。
<jiero> freeflying: 和肾有什么关系？
<adam8157> freeflying: 肾6太丑了
<jusss> jiero: 买zte吧
<jusss> 好用又便宜
<jiero> jusss 不想买啊。送吧
<jusss> 比华为良心多了
<jiero> jusss 我要二手的就好了
 * jiero 家里无数二手手机传递
<jiero> 传递了6台手机了
<jusss> jiero: http://item.jd.com/855566.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 【中兴U930HD】中兴 U930HD 3G手机（白色）TD-SCDMA/GSM【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:498.00
<jiero> jusss和我现在用的没啥差异啊
<jiero> jusss 处理器屏幕尺寸之类相当
<jusss> jiero: 498 买个 1280x720的分辨率 800万像素
<jusss> jiero: 重量113g
<jiero> jusss  哦哦。不过钱不花这个上了。
<jusss> 高分轻薄
<jiero> jusss 感觉不到显著区别
<jiero> jusss 我背包都800g
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • LMDE无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463923 之前用TF卡+读卡器安装，复制文件到一半程序就会突然关闭，或者复制到一半天直接跳到GRUB安装，最后提示Grub设置不当。用U盘或光盘就没这问题。 现在换了华硕915主板，用U盘和光盘同样出现这种问题，如果用U盘
<jusss> kandu: adam8157 ,有什么高分轻薄，便宜的本本，尺寸最好小点
<imtxc> adam8157: 这小米盒子挺重嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 我还没收到
<imtxc> adam8157: 这么慢？
<imtxc> 没有电视没办法试
<adam8157> imtxc: 2014-09-11 03:21:11 快件在广州集散中心装车
<adam8157> imtxc: hdmi接显示器
<kandu> jusss: 这么多要求，三选二比较现实。我花了2000买了个轻薄，便宜的。要高分的也就远程跑，下载下结果就好了
<imtxc> adam8157: 那得需要转接线吧？
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 送我, 我帮你测试
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的显示器只有 dvi 和 vga
<adam8157> imtxc: 我这儿有很多hdmi的
<imtxc> 土豪们
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的显示器是hdmi的. 送我吧.
<imtxc> iMadper， adam8157 送我条转接线吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 盒子送我, 我送你线
 * kandu 高分难道是高分辨率的意思？
<adam8157> kandu: 高 级知识 分 子
<imtxc> ....
 * kandu 不信蛋儿的花言巧语
<imtxc> 求送一条 hdmi 线
<imtxc> hdmi 2 dvi
<freeflying> 我有galaxy nexus, galaxy S2可出
 * imtxc 求送hdmi2dvi线
 * imtxc 算了，找奶茶妹妹借吧，用两天退回去就是了......
<palomino|working> ...
<tryit> imtxc, 拜见大牛
<tryit> .
<imtxc> tryit: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: apue 这本书真好
<tryit> imtxc, 哈哈哈，
<imtxc> 京东上不管买什么东西， apue 这本书都是单独的子订单………… 拆单免运费必备
<tryit> imtxc, unp比apue好点
<imtxc> 而且这本书卖98, 哪怕京东涨到99免运费都不怕
<imtxc> tryit: 我就为了拆单而已，又不买
<imtxc> tryit: http://item.jd.com/580879.html 不然只买这个花要运费来着
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【黄刀HDMI转DVI 24+1】黄刀（yellowknife) JD079 HDMI转DVI（24+1）数字高清线 双向转换线 镀金双磁环 1.5米【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:19.90
<tryit> imtxc, 你们搞嵌入式的？
<imtxc> tryit: 之前我是想过给我妹子取外号叫嵌入式还是抓哇来着
<tryit> iMadper, 我准备买个串口转USB的线做调试用
<imtxc> 后来想想，还是抓哇比较贴切
 * imtxc 是搞java的
<imtxc> onlylove_: 早
<imtxc> palomino|working: 求借4k显示器用用
<slucx> 小米盒子有配重
<slucx> imtxc: 如何拆单？
<iMadper> tryit: 买贵的.
<imtxc> slucx: 这还需要教？
<imtxc> slucx: 买就是了
<slucx> imtxc: 然后呢？
<imtxc> slucx: 买了你就知道了
<tryit> iMadper, why
<imtxc> slucx: 取消不需要的订单
<slucx> imtxc: 然后这本书再退了？
<iMadper> tryit: 不然质量不过关.
<imtxc> slucx: 干嘛退啊
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<slucx> 收到货再退？ imtxc
<imtxc> slucx: 你买书跟别的东西，书会是一个单独的订单，直接取消
<imtxc> slucx: 不会给你出库的
<tryit> iMadper, 开发板上开启kgdb调试，得2根串口线，蛋疼
<imtxc> slucx: 很划算的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 早
<slucx> imtxc: 是下过单，在出库之前取消是吧？
<slucx> 你太邪恶了
<onlylove_> kandu: jusss昨天和我扯了一晚上轻薄高分屏，然后要3000块搞定
<imtxc> slucx: 借个 hdmi 转 dvi 的线，然后收到货评价，可以得 20 京豆 = 2元人仔，用完之后还回去，还能赚2块。。。。。。。
<onlylove_> kandu: 万能的神，来给jusss解决下这个问题
 * imtxc 会不会被某东拉黑名单
<slucx> imtxc: 哈哈，我现在有好几k京豆
<onlylove_> imtxc: 没特殊理由别退货
<imtxc> slucx: 下单之后立即取消就好
<imtxc> onlylove_: 有啊，质量问题
<slucx> imtxc: 明白了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 比如这个hdmi线，我就说不支持我的14英寸上海牌电视机，退货
<bugone> ..
<O0XX> imtxc: 赞
<bugone> 看你们聊天
<imtxc> onlylove_: 其实没什么，你买一次大件出个问题，京东售后给你出一次难题，你就会明白我这样做一点也不过分了。。。
<bugone> 真浪费时间
<imtxc> onlylove_: 哦对了，我找你是因为我做了一件对不起你的事儿
<imtxc> 到现在还觉得有愧于 onlylove_
<imtxc> onlylove_: 刚掉线了？我说的话你没看到吧
<slucx> imtxc: 我买的东西的被京东坑了
<imtxc> slucx: 好几k豆子？那都能当钱花啊
<palomino|working> 京豆兑换rmb是100:1的吧
<slucx> imtxc: 第三方的，质量太次，给退了，然后京东非说我误购
<slucx> imtxc: 是100：1
<palomino|working> 很坑爹,没有以前积分实惠
<imtxc> 额，我记错了，那就每次赚2毛钱
<palomino|working> 以前评价一个商品能给几十个积分,现在给几个京豆
<palomino|working> 我已经懒得评价了
<imtxc> slucx: 误购？ 啥意思
<slucx> 2014-08-30 12:14:43 	+800 	购物订单完成奖励京豆（订单号1787758138等）
<slucx> imtxc: 说我买错了，自己付的运费
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你做了甚！
<imtxc> slucx: 你就说质量问题啊。。。。
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我刚回头改代码呢
<slucx> 800才8块
<slucx> 我说质量问题了
<imtxc> slucx: 妥妥的质量问题
<tryit> iMadper, 现在看驱动看得云里雾里，驱动框架太复杂了
<imtxc> slucx: 他们会打电话套你的话
<imtxc> slucx: 你要一口咬定，就不兼容，就不行
<imtxc> onlylove_: 是这样的
<slucx> 嗯，就是打电话问的，不知道咋就说是我误购了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 前几天吧
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我在某个软件上吧
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你知道，就那啥
<slucx> imtxc: 擦，下次就知道了，这次买个东西让我损失40+块钱
<imtxc> onlylove_: 反正那女的吧， nick 也叫 onlylove_ ， TMD，解扣子的时候我突然就想到你啊………………………………………………
<slucx> 我现在2500+京东，才25块钱
<imtxc> 不过她是 only love
<imtxc> onlylove_: 后来我就不敢联系了
<imtxc> 目测有人得换nick了吧
<imtxc> 反正你也没这个nick的密码
<imtxc> slucx: 那只能怪你
<adam8157> 0_0
 * O0XX 你们在聊什么
<imtxc> slucx: 他们电话联系你的时候跟你套瓷，说是不是不喜欢啊什么的
<imtxc> slucx: 你一旦说了，他们就说不是质量问题，你要么送过去，要么付运费
<slucx> imtxc: 亚马迅还是很靠谱的，我买的蓝牙耳机不想要了，打个电话，人家上门取走，把钱给我完整退了
<slucx> imtxc: 估计就是这样的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你要为此付出代价
<imtxc> onlylove_: 对啊，我都把她删了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 这代价还不够？
<jusss>  > "<imtxc> onlylove_: 反正那女的吧， nick 也叫 onlylove_ ， TMD，解扣子的时候我突然就想到你啊………………………………………………" * 8
<^k^> jusss: &quot;&lt;imtxc&gt; onlylove_: 反正那女的吧， nick 也叫 onlylove_ ， TMD，解扣子的时候我突然就想到你啊………………………………………………&lt;imtxc&gt; onlylove_: 反正那女的吧， nick 也叫 onlylove_ ， TMD，解扣子的时候我突然就想到你啊………………………………………………&lt;imtxc&gt; on
<^k^>  ─> lylove_: 反正那女的吧， nick 也叫 onlylove_ ， TMD，解扣子的时候我突然就想到你啊……………………………… …
<kandu> onlylove_: 我不懂买东西
<O0XX> iMadper: 代码推了，等下写server的。等你的不加密的tunnel了
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 商量个事情
<iMadper> ?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 私聊
<iMadper> .
<imtxc> onlylove_: 这事儿它真不怨我
<adam8157> 0_0
<slucx> onlylove_: 把这个nick注册了吧…
<jusss> imtxc: 什么软件呀？
<imtxc> adam8157: hdmi 可以输出音频么
<adam8157> imtxc: 能
<O0XX> imtxc: 我也想知道什么软件啊
<onlylove_> slucx: 早注册了
<jusss> imtxc: 可以看解扣子的什么软件呀
<imtxc> O0XX: 这么跟你说吧，跟软件没关系，你要能遇到傻子
<imtxc> O0XX: 特别名字里面有 love 之类的妹子，一般都好哄
<imtxc> 我是说真的
<slucx> imtxc: 很有把妹经验啊
<imtxc> slucx: P
<slucx> haha
<imtxc> slucx: 就是花的心思多而已
<imtxc> slucx: 唯手熟尔
<slucx> 你们先聊，我撤
<freeflying> imtxc: 牛
 * imtxc 抓虫去
<jusss_> onlylove_: 你踢错了吧
<onlylove_> jusss_: 没错
<jusss_> onlylove_: 又不是我裸聊
<onlylove_> iMadper: 忘了丫的有个小号还
<onlylove_> jusss_: 你没事瞎胡闹，踢得就你
<slucx-away> 居然真有妹子，大家好好保护，玩linux的妹子不多
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你居然好这口
<onlylove_> imtxc: 付了多钱啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋不如肾机6plus啊
<freeflying> iMadper: ^^
<freeflying> palomino|working: 马总，一加如何啊
<palomino|working> 不知道,没用过.不过看起来还不错啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你咋了，不是生气了吧
<onlylove_> jusss_: 给你大号uban了，不打算回来了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 太丑了
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41080
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《Macworld》杂志停止发行印刷版
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41082
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Java程序员收入高，函数式编程语言收入低
<freeflying> palomino|working: 马总现在用啥手机呢
<palomino|working> nexus5和中兴天机2 freeflying
<iMadper> freeflying: iphone6太落后了, 完全不知道为啥要买啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 1g内存刷图肯定卡.
<wiiw> http://photo.haiwainet.cn/n/2014/0911/c346083-21068519.html
<^k^> wiiw: ⇪ 京东上海青浦仓库集体罢工--图片--海外网
<wiiw> 真的？
<imtxc> onlylove_: ...
<slucx-away> adam8157: 阿当豪已经开始准备入手肾6了啊
<slucx-away> 有钱就淫
<adam8157> slucx-away: 我是果黑
 * slucx-away is AFK :)
<slucx-away> 有钱淫
<slucx-away> 哈哈
<imtxc> 肾6应该不便宜吧
<imtxc> 5s 都不咋降价
<adam8157> imtxc: 5s降了800
<palomino|working> 5s比1个月前降了400
<imtxc> 6开卖之后会不会再降呢
<imtxc> test
<slucx-away> imtxc: adam8157 降的少是因为肾6不是很出色
<adam8157> slucx-away: 岂知不出色 就是丑和没亮点, Cook还臭不要脸的跟那说这是进步最大的一代
 * slucx-away is AFK :)
<palomino|working> lol adam8157
<palomino|working> 我问我gf要不要把5s换成6,她说太丑了 adam8157
<slucx> adam8157: 后半年适合跳槽吗？
<slucx> adam8157: 现在我一上班就焦躁不安的
<slucx> adam8157: 真心想换了
<adam8157> palomino|working: 你还没结婚啊?
<adam8157> slucx: 老司机带带我
<palomino|working> 没呢.. adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 浪子
<palomino|working> ....
<slucx> adam8157: 你才是老司机，不开玩笑的，这是大事
<palomino|working> 一心扑在工作上啊
<adam8157> palomino|working: 浪子
<slucx> adam8157: 说真的
<adam8157> slucx: 再等等 十一十二月吧
<adam8157> slucx: 到时候好多人忌惮年终奖不想跳槽, 招人难, 是应聘市场
<jusss_> xshell好卡
<adam8157> slucx: make sense
<adam8157> ?
<slucx> adam8157: 嗯，我先在我们这边找找
<adam8157> slucx: 你在哪?
<jusss_> 算了，还是把xshell卸载了吧
<slucx> adam8157: 我们这边相关工作太少
<tryit> bash cookbook和linux shell cookbook哪本好点？谁看过没
<jusss_> 还是securecrt比较好
<jusss_> 一点不卡
<adam8157> putty
<tenzu> adam8157: 你像鞑子么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 鞑子长啥样?
<tenzu> adam8157: 大蒜羊认为是浓眉大眼自来卷
<adam8157> Guest72171: 渣渣
<adam8157> tenzu: 不晓得啊, 你不也浓眉大眼自来卷么
<imtxc> palomino|working: 工作是另一个女孩的nick么
<palomino|working> 不是
<palomino|working> 你太机智了
<tenzu> adam8157: 我眉毛不浓, 头发不卷
 * adam8157 我也要一心扑在 工作 上
<adam8157> tenzu: 我眉毛一般, 比蓉蓉差太远了
<iMadper> slucx: 明年二三月份, 很多人拿了年终奖然后撤了, 各个公司都有空缺.  cc adam8157
 * palomino|working mv imtxc 工作
 * imtxc 全身心扑在 工作 上
<tenzu> s/工作/女学生
<iMadper> slucx: 其实是这样的, 岗位数量和员工数量大体上是固定的. 不同时间难度是相同的.
<adam8157> tenzu: 炫耀!!!
<adam8157> iMadper: 老司机带带我
<slucx> iMadper: 啥意思？
<iMadper> adam8157: 你是老司机啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 今早我去体育场门口看了半小时军训的妹子
<slucx> iMadper: 关键是去哪家公司，我们这选择太少
<iMadper> slucx: 就是, 年前跳年后跳一样.
<slucx> 非逼我去北上广啊
<imtxc> tenzu: 炫耀
<tenzu> imtxc: 你也可以来看啊, 我告诉你地方
<imtxc> tenzu: 我给不了人毕业证、考试答案以及学生会的领导职务，看也白看
<imtxc> te
<imtxc> tenzu: 不如省点力气晚上把女朋友吹得鼓一点
<tryit> adam8157, iMadper, 年前年后跳槽效果一样？
<tenzu> imtxc: 这几样我也给不了
<imtxc> tenzu: 有些学校phd负责本科生的班主任已经学工办、团委之类工作的
<imtxc> 特别团委的工作，那可真美
<tenzu> imtxc: 那样的phd就是上帝啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 来一打女学生
<imtxc> 就一院系的学生会，一个职位都有妹子往上生扑
<iMadper> tryit: 一样啊.
<iMadper> tryit: 年前公司招不到想跳槽得人, 年后虽然招到了, 但是因为自己发了年终奖, 自己的人也走了啊
 * adam8157 小米的移动电源做得不错
<imtxc> adam8157: 收到了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 是啊, 小巧也漂亮
 * iMadper 小米就是手机/耳机做的不好, 别的都还好
<tryit> iMadper, 找工作的话年前容易还是年后容易，相对而言
<tenzu> adam8157: 看来你的腰子不错啊
<iMadper> tryit: 一样啊
<iMadper> tryit: 没区别
<imtxc> adam8157: 69？
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<adam8157> tenzu: magic_pack啊
 * iMadper 求赠送sony的超级本
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 容量多大的？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 5200毫安时的, 够用了, 小巧
<tryit> iMadper, 这几天看驱动看得头晕，先把shell相关的东西理一理，都忘干净了
<tryit> iMadper, 面试的时候肯定有
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 5200 的只能充一次吧
<tryit> iMadper, 还有数据结构和算法
<imtxc> 只能充满一块电池吧
<iMadper> tryit: 肯定有. 恩
<tryit> iMadper, 算法是不是一般也有？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 官网说5s可以充两次 别的大容量手机只一次 够了
<tenzu> 我要买爱疯6
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 什么审美?
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 这玩意儿还要什么审美?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: http://imagebin.org/319327 丑哭了
<iMadper> tryit: 有.
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 银灰色估计好点
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 人 tenzu 是给女学生看的，最终目的也是看女学生美不美，看来你是真买手机
<iMadper> tryit: 肯定有.
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 老司机
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 我要买肯定是灰色
<iMadper> imtxc: 老司机
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 嗯, 和那个空白条的反差小点
<imtxc> 让我带你俩一起飞 ～　 adam_magic_pack iMadper
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 原来是你.............
 * hamo 求帽子
<tenzu> 二连击总是需要蓄力, 这点比较讨厌
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 我要+o
<tenzu> hamo: 黑毛
<tryit> iMadper, 还是去刷点oj题比较踏实……
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 那个电源需要凑单吧，不然不免运费
<freeflying> iMadper: 还是搞个iphone53得了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我还买了个红米给我妈
<onlylove_> tenzu: 不蓄力能量不够啊
<hamo> tryit: leetcode
<hamo> tenzu: 藤疼
<iMadper> freeflying: 53? 5s?
<iMadper> freeflying: 不如用android.
<freeflying> im
<iMadper> freeflying: G3又便宜, 又好用
<freeflying> iMadper: G3多少
<iMadper> freeflying: 镭射对焦, 想想就流口水
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4011-3256346411.48.l0izpv&id=36443367868&rn=4286b0eaad06960d2bac55220e2a2270
<iMadper> freeflying: 三千出头儿吧
<freeflying> iMadper: 系统很烂啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 总不会比ios还烂吧?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 这是10400的吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 是
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 没看到小的
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我觉得太重太大
<onlylove_> “孙悟空很傻很天真，他就是一只猴，永远不可能是人。他看守蟠桃园，7个仙女过来摘桃，他喊了一声定，这7个仙女都定这儿了，他竟然转身去摘桃了！可见猴就是猴啊！”
<onlylove_> “要是你呢？”“我至少得先拿个篮子。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你的５２００的在哪里买的
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 小米天猫旗舰
<tryit> hamo, thx
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你还真花钱买充电宝啊
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: ..... 那也不能抢啊
<tryit> iMadper, hamo 得恶补了，算法基础为0x0
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 我这儿有个小的, 你也不问问我啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不包邮你都买？
<imtxc> tenzu: 球送
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: "15:06 <@adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我还买了个红米给我妈"
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 不嫌多啊
<tenzu> imtxc: 顺丰加快到付
<imtxc> tenzu: 啥电源，容量多大
<tenzu> imtxc: viken VB-801
<tenzu> imtxc: 上面写明了赠品
<freeflying> iMadper: imtxc有比android得烂的系统吗
<tenzu> 我屮艸芔茻, 这玩意儿还不便宜呢
<freeflying> iMadper: 6是749, 6plus是849
<imtxc> freeflying: 有啊，wp
<imtxc> tenzu: 没坏的话到付给我玩～
<tenzu> imtxc: 嗯嗯, 我决定自己留着
<imtxc> tenzu: lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 有啊. 就是那个不支持第三方输入法, 不支持保存gif, 不支持shadowsocks的ios啊 lol~
<freeflying> iMadper: anyconnect还不错
<iMadper> freeflying: 不会搭啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 买现成得好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 直接很侯总求帐号
<iMadper> freeflying: 我买了一年的shadowsocks了, 自己也有vps, 还需要另外买才能给ios用, 不说ios渣说啥...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: iOS 8允许程序自己的后台进程了, 有望解决. 副作用是会变慢变卡变不规范变乱七八糟的接口app质量下降.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: app质量还怎么下降? 已经是时不时就oom然后自动退出了.
<freeflying> iMadper: G3美国版不支持双卡
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: iphone6支持?
<freeflying> iMadper: android上的app 质量太差了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你的5s也可以iOS 8
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 这个我知道, 我在等啊, 等了一年, 终于可以用第三方输入法了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 真不容易, 终于追赶到09年android的水平了
<^k^> 新 云计算 • docker 折腾指南 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463924 ubuntu 14.04 安装： Code: sudo apt-get install docker.io apt-transport-https sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/docker.io /usr/local/bin/docker sudo sed -i '$acomplete -F _docker docker' /etc/bash_completion.d/docker.io sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys 36A1D786924
<^k^>  ─> 5C8950F966E92D8576A8BA88D21E9 sudo sh -c "echo deb https://get.docker.io/ubuntu docker main >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/docker.list" sudo apt- …
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 为啥买美国版? 买国行啊, LG 国行比水货便宜吧
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 不知道啊
<palomino|working> lg g3?
<hamo> iMadper: 明天把护照拿来吧
<freeflying> 嗯
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 而且, 我一直羡慕能够handle双卡的脑容量...
<iMadper> hamo: .
<hamo> iMadper: 把该填的都填了
<iMadper> hamo: 恩.
<freeflying> hamo: 乃干起agent了啊
<freeflying> hamo: smartos玩过没
<hamo> freeflying: 没，这不是跟小朋友一起出差么
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 要是华为的软件给力就好了
<hamo> freeflying: 这又是啥？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 米国卖600$
<hamo> freeflying: 靠，这些人还折腾底层
<hamo> freeflying: 真能折腾，谁还care 文件系统健不健壮...
<happyaron> hamo iMadper 壕们要出去转悠了
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见小dd妹子荣
<freeflying> hamo: 玩存储的谁会用内核的虚拟文件系统接口啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 妹子壕妹子好
<freeflying> hamo: 最终多一样，你跟公有云的说要用标准的系统估计没人搭理你
<imtxc> hamo: 去哪里，可以帮忙代购不
<freeflying> hamo: 全都要改吧
<hamo> freeflying: 现在基本操作系统的存储就是个底层存储，等于以前单机时代的硬盘
<hamo> freeflying: 上层的存储都是分布式的了
<freeflying> hamo: 是啊
<freeflying> hamo: smartos这种玩法挺好得啊
<hamo> freeflying: 捞到人没？
<freeflying> hamo: 可惜了open solaris
<freeflying> hamo: 没呢，这两周忙死了，马上还得出差
<hamo> freeflying: 土豪
<freeflying> hamo: 毛啊，我们出差都是国内啊，不比你们欧洲游
<jusss_> .
<hamo> freeflying: 毛欧洲
<tryit>   $ both >& outfile
<tryit>   $ both &> outfile
<tryit>   $ both > outfile 2>&1
<tryit> 这几个命令的作用是相同的，如何解释
<hamo>  happyaron ping
<hamo> happyaron: 小DD人呢？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: iMadper 我也想经历面签啊
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 毛，听我老板说，都不用说话
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 没意思
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 不说话? 点头摇头?
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 说点简单的中文
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 还没去过任何一个使馆, 蛮想checkin一下的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你都去过呆湾和欧洲了
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: checkin简单啊
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 旁边就是
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 没去过使馆
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 使馆有啥好的?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 妹子漂亮?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 土鳖没见过, 想见识一下飞地
<happyaron> hamo: pong
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 去美帝吧，面签
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 虽然有很大可能性遇见的是大叔
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 所以说啊
<hamo> happyaron: 你上次去美帝是商务签？
<happyaron> hamo: y
<hamo> happyaron: 公司给办的？
<happyaron> hamo: y
<hamo> happyaron: 多长时间？
<happyaron> hamo: 一年
<happyaron> 一年多次
<hamo> happyaron: 多次？
<happyaron> 嗯
<hamo> happyaron: 好吧，多长时间办下来的
<happyaron> hamo: 五天拿到手
<hamo> happyaron: 这么快...
<jusss> happyaron: 欧洲大妓院，收费高吗？
<hamo> happyaron: 你以前没有美签？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 一年多次.... 这么爽
<happyaron> jusss: 不知道啊
<happyaron> hamo: 有过
<hamo> happyaron: 签的时候之前那个还有效否？
<happyaron> hamo: 早就过了
<hamo> happyaron: 好吧...
<hamo> happyaron: 那我周一交材料应该可以
<happyaron> hamo: 要滚去美帝了？
<hamo> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> hamo: 啥会
<hamo> happyaron: 我们当然只有sprint
<happyaron> hamo: device?
<hamo> happyaron: y
<happyaron> hamo: 同去
<hamo> happyaron: 你也去？
<happyaron> y
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 给土壕跪了
<hamo> happyaron: 你啥时候去？ 带上我和 iMadper 呗
<hamo> happyaron: 给土壕跪了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 当当壕根本不在乎
<happyaron> hamo: 你自己去么不是
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: gun
<iMadper> happyaron: 给土豪跪了
<happyaron> hamo: 去吧
<jusss> 我擦，你们都随便去呀
<hamo> happyaron: 我和 iMadper
<happyaron> iMadper: 妹子壕妹子也是不在乎
 * adam_magic_pack UE还要人么!!!!!!!!
<happyaron> hamo: 那就去啊
<hamo> happyaron: 我俩都不会开车，没办法出去玩啊
 * adam_magic_pack UE还要人么??????!!!!!!!!
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: foundations要人
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 猴子叔叔正在觊觎
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 快抢
<happyaron> hamo: 我也不会
<hamo> happyaron: 那你开完了就回？
<happyaron> hamo: 没
<happyaron> hamo: 没开完就滚了
<hamo> happyaron: 哪玩？
<hamo> happyaron: 好吧
<happyaron> hamo: joe 不是去么，让他组织啊
<happyaron> hamo: 还有team dinner神马的
<hamo> happyaron: 他貌似不去啊
<hamo> happyaron: 不会开车美帝没法玩啊
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: uber
<hamo> happyaron: 咱们去的又是个偏僻的地方
<happyaron> hamo: DC交通非常差，开也没啥戏 LOL
<freeflying> hamo: 啥时候去米帝啊
<hamo> freeflying: 10月底
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 满大街美女子
<freeflying> hamo: 那个城市
<imtxc> iMadper: 要去美帝了？
<hamo> freeflying: DC旁边
<iMadper> imtxc: 不全
<iMadper> imtxc: 不去啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你不是跟 hamo 去么
<happyaron> iMadper: 那你去哪
<iMadper> imtxc: 想去香港玩
<happyaron> iMadper: hamo 说你跟他去啊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 急问，如果强制使用nfsvers=3在autofs中 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463925 autofs过来的，应该是nfsvers=3, 但是客户端仍然努力的使用了nfsvers=4, 造成了好多错误。 我已经在/etc/default/autofs中改过了OUNT_NFS_DEFAULT_PROTOCOL=3 但没有任何作用， 请问各位大侠，如何强制使用nf
<^k^>  ─> svers=3啊，　就像在其他的linux版本中我们可以给出Nfsvers=3 或者　NFS4_SUPPORT="no"。 为什么在ubuntu14中不行啊。 …
<iMadper> happyaron: 不知道呢, 看看十一去哪儿好
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 别闹
<iMadper> imtxc: 别闹
<happyaron> iMadper: 毛线
<imtxc> 你俩不是去英国结婚吧
<happyaron> imtxc: 我看像
<happyaron> imtxc: +10086
 * hamo 哎，人肉翻墙不能...还是写我的翻墙软件去了...
<happyaron> iMadper: 看来 imtxc 真相了
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 啊? imtxc 知道你是妹子了?
<imtxc> ………………、
<happyaron> iMadper: imtxc 知道你是妹子了，然后说你和hamo去英国结婚嘛
<iMadper> happyaron: 他还不知道你是妹子???
<happyaron> iMadper: 他知道我不是妹子。
<happyaron> iMadper: 你就不要用虚假信息转移话题了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你知道 happyaron 是不是妹子吗?
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/552225 这东西接个盒子能不能当电视看
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ PHILIPS 飞利浦 284E5QHAD 28英寸液晶显示器（14W喇叭*2、MHL、MVA、双HDMI） 1439元包邮（1499-60） _京东优惠_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: 能啊
<iMadper> imtxc: è´µ
<iMadper> imtxc: 飞利浦的, 都是aoc代工了
<iMadper> imtxc: 牌子卖给aoc了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是代工, 直接就是aoc
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要买个大显示器看3d片子
<imtxc> iMadper: 来，给个种子
<imtxc> iMadper: 再给个眼镜的链接
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要3D的显示器啊?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用啥显示器看的
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个显示器明显不是3D的吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我当时用的舍友的LG的3D显示器啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 只能在3d显示器上看啊
<imtxc> 那算了
<iMadper> imtxc: yep
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: iMadper 拉斯维加斯结婚连出生证明都不要, 护照扔过去就可以了, FYI.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你试过?
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 国内承认？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 查过攻略
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 同性国内当然不承认
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 看来你有需求啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 怪不得你要人肉翻墙
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 原来是担心国内不承认啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 带我去拉斯维加斯飞吧
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 符合国内要求的在拉斯维加斯结婚, 经过县认证就好了, 不放心可以再中国使馆认证
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: imtxc 你俩要结婚？
<tryit> hamo, adam_magic_pack iMadper 之前在知乎上看怎么人肉翻墙，回答说最好的办法就是找个工作
<tryit> 直接找
<hamo> tryit: 错，找个机油才是王道 cc adam_magic_pack
<imtxc> yunfan: 你离开北京的时候那显示器之类的是怎么带走的
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 渡我
<iMadper> tryit: 我不是很想翻墙...
<tryit> hamo, 机油。。。
<tryit> iMadper, 对于那些为户口折腾得半死的人来说，翻墙是个不错的选择，比弄户口简单多了  cc hamo adam_magic_pack
<iMadper> tryit: 简单不了多少.
<tryit> 而且政策收紧，以后更难
<iMadper> tryit: 为了个户口远离亲朋, 不值得啊
<tryit> iMadper, 为了生计好吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 拿了外籍回大陆当一等公民啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 有钱就是一等公民, 没钱, 什么户籍都是三等
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 大陆, 外国人一等, 当地户口二等, 其它人三等
<tryit> iMadper, 在老家是月薪2K，在一线城市是2W
 * hamo 一等洋人二等官，三等少民四等汉
<iMadper> hamo: 你又来炫耀了
<tryit> hamo, +1
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 移民去香港吧, 各种方便
<tryit> 羡慕嫉妒恨
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 砍你
<tryit> 哈哈
<imtxc> hamo: 你为啥不在微薄上当段子手呢，应该比码字赚钱
<hamo> imtxc: 当不来
<hamo> imtxc: 段子手很腻害的
<imtxc> 当了段子手就能跟我聪哥做盆友 hamo
<tryit> hamo, adam_magic_pack iMadper 外籍在北京比当地户口有啥优势
<iMadper> tryit: 不知道..
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: how?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 娶个香港妹子可以?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 那我倒是有门路.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 给妹子壕跪了
<imtxc> if_e1se: 给妹子壕跪了
<imtxc>  iMadper: 给妹子壕跪了
<iMadper> adam
<hamo> iMadper: 给妹子壕跪了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: hamo: 爱卿平身. 有事起奏, 无事退朝.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你就跪着吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 昏君，你还不早早下台
<huntxu> iMadper: 呔
<imtxc> iMadper: 下台
<huntxu> iMadper: 哦，你有帽子，五黄万岁
<imtxc> 要民主！
<huntxu> imtxc: 想死
<imtxc> 色大象下台～
<huntxu> imtxc: /kick
<if_e1se> imtxc: 哪来的妹纸。。。
<if_e1se> imtxc: 你有妹纸。。。么
<if_e1se> imtxc: buffer 的妹纸么？
<happyaron> if_e1se: 你这句话问的，imtxc妹子壕怎么可能没有妹子
<happyaron> if_e1se: 要不怎么称为妹子壕
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何将mint系统更新成deepin？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463927 如果系统盘重装，如何保证数据不丢失？ 没有中介手段保存数据.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lufecarg — 2014-09-11 16:37
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 小e解救我!
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 要尊称神
<happyaron> 尼玛这么多戴帽子的
<if_e1se> happyaron:  。。。
<if_e1se> imtxc: 赶紧分我一打。。。
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你还想过不。。
<adam_magic_pack> 0_0
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 叫兽解救我!
<tenzu> happyaron: 你和阿当谁眉毛浓?
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: how?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 送我个LG G3
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 然后你给我买个iphone6 plus?
<adam_magic_pack> =,=
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 那你还是给我来一打女学生吧
<happyaron> tenzu: 当当壕的口气就是不一样，换疼叫兽你养得起不
<hamo> iMadper: flag是不是应该立在user head里？
<tenzu> happyaron: 我佩服的是他的腰子
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: LG的有嘛好的?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 有NFC的五模十三频
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 也就是可以刷手机付费另外支持4G?
<happyaron> tenzu: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 是啊, 出国漫游也方便
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 出国漫游真没那么可怕
 * adam_magic_pack 去苏宁给我妈的手机免费贴膜
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 有wcdma就行了。。。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 是啊!! 就是说wcdma啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你不是移动号码么
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我是移动号 你懂得
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 对啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: iphone5s A1530
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 很多三模的不支持wcdma
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 别闹
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: iphone6 全都可以
<tenzu> 还是想买个爱疯6+
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: nexus5 美版
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 都是TDD
<tenzu> 女王竟然不批准!
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 没LTE, 国内我搞毛
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 都是TDD加wcdma
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 你怎么知道事我
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 什么没LTE
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 只支持一个band 国内移动4G是残废
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我看有人用nexus5的TDD不残
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: nexus5的tdd支持不全
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 对，但用起来无压力
<adam_magic_pack> Guest98327: 渣渣
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你要是强迫症那就木法了。。。
<iMadper> hamo: 对.
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 只能说TA周围的基站比较巧
<hamo> iMadper: 好吧，我去改协议
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 那哥全北京到处跑
<tenzu> gprs上网的撸过
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 没听说遇到啥问题
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你杂志到事我
<hamo> happyaron: 拜壕
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 我也是gprs
<happyaron> 好吧adam还是要求完美的，也是好事
<happyaron> hamo: 又不是我的，壕是 adam
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: G3也不好啊, 太大
<happyaron> hamo: 还有 fracting
<slucx> 擦，开会到现在
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> freflying
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: iphone 5s
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 别闹
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 我的网速好慢, 只能开微信聊聊, 别的基本干不成
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 果黑有啥办法
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 5s又没有nfc
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我又没那么多钱去支付
<iMadper> hamo: .
<tenzu> 从来没用过nfc
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 对我来说区别不大
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 一下子暴露了你的土豪本质
<tenzu> happyaron: nod
<happyaron> tenzu: LOL
<tenzu> 对我来说有个支付宝就够用了
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 难道你打算上公交刷手机然后等着被小偷盯上?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 可以有别的玩法, 比如nfc标签...
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 完全不懂
<slucx> NFC可以两个手机之间传数据啊，很方便
<happyaron> 帮助蓝牙配对是么。。。
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 例如这个 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5003-6624590715.3.vwpbQ2&id=27119332230&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ NFC标签 全兼容/小米3/魅族MX3/三星S4/黑莓/索尼/诺基亚/NTAG203-淘宝网 价格:24.90
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 看了介绍以后发现真是高大上啊
<slucx> happyaron: 肯定可以了
<slucx> 擦，一个NFC标签顶多8毛
<jusss> 移动的3g真不稳定，这里是3g，走两步就成edge了
<jusss> 联通或电信哪个的3g好呀?
<happyaron> 电信哪都有信号，联通有信号时快一点。
<tenzu> happyaron: 然后移动基本比较残?
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 可以做成如果离开标签手机是自动恢复出厂设置
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: .....
<happyaron> tenzu: 移动3g残废，4g真心赞
<tenzu> happyaron: 好像爱疯6不支持4G
<happyaron> tenzu: 支持啊
<happyaron> tenzu: 5s都支持啊
<tenzu> happyaron: An unlocked iPhone 6 may not support 4G LTE networks in all countries; contact service providers for details.
<tenzu> happyaron: 我看到这句话
<happyaron> tenzu: 买港版或者大陆行
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 今天试了一下4G 刷刷的
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 是啊，目前还没体验过比这更好的网络
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 移动的网络体验回归主流我就很满意了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 那4g不是回归主流，完爆联通电信3G。。。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 人家也有4G, 总之主流就好, 不用换号了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 电信联通4G我这儿都有测试了，全是垃圾
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 效果跟3G基本没区别
<adam_magic_pack> =,=
 * slucx 求工作
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你186的还用么?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 不用了
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 4g需要换手机吧？
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 马上上个电信的用来打电话
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 扔了?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 这几天就去销号
<jusss> 买3g手机才1年，又要买4g手机了吗
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: .... 你们为啥都好几个号?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 做个靠谱的人，总得有个号不变吧
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 出来混都要还的，总得有个号挨刀吧
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 是啊 我的移动号就不变 就那一个号
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 看来你是为了应付多个妹子
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你没有挨刀号？
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 没
<imtxc> 想找个电信手机和号码试试信号怎么样
<imtxc> 谁有闲置电信手机借我两天
<happyaron> imtxc: 信号覆盖非常好
<happyaron> 没有，号码在抽屉里，手机木有。
<imtxc> cc happyaron eexp
<imtxc> 如果信号靠谱我就投身电信去
<happyaron> 电信资费便宜
<iMadper> imtxc: 电信信号最最靠谱了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 亲身测试北京/广州两个城市. 联通移动没信号发短信的地下室, 我还有3g网络.
<palomino|working> 附近正好有微放器吧
<palomino|working> 我家门口有俩移动的微放器,没有联通的,于是家里联通经常没信号
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔，4k显示器。。。
<palomino|working> 买一个吧,很便宜的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 等你低价出呢
 * happyaron ^_^
<palomino|working> 哼哼...
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 快递给我 到付就好
<tenzu> palomino|working: 我这里支持寄方付费
<palomino|working> 直接把邮费寄给我吧
<happyaron> palomino|working: 快递过来，收到之后给你双倍邮费
<happyaron> palomino|working: 显示器钱就算了
<palomino|working> 显示器是我的
<happyaron> 送给我就是我的了
 * tenzu 回家抱娃去了
<palomino|working> ...
<slucx> 下班回家
<felixonmars> happyaron: 话说, 怎么给 debian 的包 flag out-of-date 呀...
<felixonmars> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/python-tornado 比如这个, 好几个月了... 就连 A new upstream version is available 那里的都不是最新的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian Package Tracker - python-tornado
<imtxc> palomino|working: 求赠送电信手机
<imtxc> iMadper: ^^
<iMadper> imtxc: 你送我一个吧. LG g3
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就把我的5s给你
<imtxc> iMadper: ... 我就借用一天
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦...
<palomino|working> 没用过电信的
<iMadper> palomino|working: 没用过没关系, 你只需要给我一个LG g3就行了
<happyaron> felixonmars: 报wishlist bug
<imtxc> iMadper: g3 是双卡啊，赞
<felixonmars> happyaron: 哦... 谢谢
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，humble支持支付宝了，以后买游戏只要1分钱了，告别1美分时代，马云简直赞
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/1178704.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【LGG3（D857）】LG G3 4G手机国际版 双卡双待 32G版 （月光白）FDD-LTE/TD-LTE/WCDMA/TD-SCDMA/GSM（D857）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:3499.00
<imtxc> iMadper: 能不能电信和移动双卡双待
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道啊. 问 aron 和 onlylove_
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 第一次装ubuntu14.04，开机黑屏，求解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463928 我是用U盘安装的，安装过程一直很顺利。直到重新启动时，出现欢迎界面。就是显示ubuntu kylin 这个标志，然后就黑屏了，我以为只是第一次开机反应慢，谁知十分钟过了还是这样，然
<^k^>  ─> 后强制关机，再重新启动虽然能进入桌面，但是是死机的表象，就是按什么都没反应。我还又重新装了一遍 …
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41083
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 493万Gmail账号密码泄露
<nyfair> g婊大法好
<nyfair> 锁区狂魔g婊
<nyfair> 反华先锋g婊
<nyfair> 没啥水平的人都比较喜欢讨论设计,讨论体验
<nyfair> 因为没水平所以要显得有逼格，有情怀
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<nyfair> Freebuilder: 嚯嚯
 * nyfair 下班下班
<Freebuilder> * hello
<Mayaer>  唉 到晚上就没啥人了
<Freebuilder> 玛雅
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu共享wifi给安卓，已成功了一大半，还有个小bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463930 求助高手， 用的ap-hotspot,现在的问题是 虽然可以发射wifi，手机却只能设置静态ip才能用 我知道问题出在dnsmasq， ap-hotspot开了debug可以看到如下提示信息 dnsmasq: failed to
<^k^>  ─> create listening socket for 127.0.0.1: 地址已在使用 ...fail! 但是我不知到怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuyuen72 — 20 …
<hoxily> jusss_: http://www.cnblogs.com/hongchenok/p/3790370.html 这个？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: debian搭建shadowsocks - 浪漫小生 - 博客园
<hoxily> jusss_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8318197/ 出现了这样的错误。
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<perr> jiero: hi
<perr> jiero: 帮我测试下dcc?
<jiero> perr:  不懂
<jiero> 不会 dcc
<perr> jiero: 看看能不能蹦出接收窗口来
<jiero> perr:  show me how
<perr> 蹦了没?
<perr> jiero: ??
<perr> 蹦了没?
<jiero> perr: 噢。出现了  [DCC]	Got DCC File Transfer offer from “perr” (223.78.220.243:54558) of “RCU_API” (6.58 KiB) [Accept] [Decline].
<jiero> perr: 可以下载
<perr> 恩,你是xchat吧?
<perr> jiero: ?
<perr> 恩,你是xchat吧?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 新婚第一夜 : 新婚第一夜,新娘子为了"办事",早就换上了漂亮的丝睡袍,作出诱惑的姿势躺在床上。 可是一个小时过去了,新郎还是穿得好好的看着窗外,新娘不耐烦地提醒他:"怎么不脱衣服上床来?"他回答说:"你先睡吧！不要管我,因为我妈妈跟我讲过,今天晚上是我所能
<^k^>  ─> 见到的最美妙的一个晚上,所以现在我不想浪费任何一秒钟看夜景的机会。" 
<jiero> perr: 是 mozilla 的 chatzilla
<jiero> 感觉好孤单
<jiero> onlylove:  我好悲哀好悲哀
<jiero> onlylove:  我好想成为超人
<jiero> onlylove: ! 看 http://item.jd.com/1003993.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【统一小浣熊】统一 小浣熊 奇奇怪怪味干脆面 46g 袋装【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:0.50
<onlylove> jiero: 成为超人做啥，砸别人家玻璃，然后跑掉？
<jiero> onlylove:  成为超人就可以迅速移动了
<onlylove> jiero: 你的目的还是砸别人家玻璃
<jiero> onlylove:  不是。今天去公益活动现场，见到了4个导演和深圳市的好几个干部各自的对公益影像的看法发言。
<onlylove> jiero: 台面上的，有几句真心话
<jusss> onlylove: robin williams自杀了竟然，心灵捕手里的那个心里学叫兽
<onlylove> jusss 你给你那尾巴改个名
<jiero> onlylove: 没必要说假话
<onlylove> jusss 还有，他是谁我不CARE
<jiero> onlylove: 脱稿了
<onlylove> jiero: 可也不能说真话不是
<jusss> onlylove: 等我交行卡批下来了，一个搞个vps玩玩吧，一个人登录进去好无聊
<jiero> onlylove: 编撰假话都是有目的吧。
<perr> jiero: 那几个导演缺龙套不?
<jiero> onlylove: 当然无目的无意义说谎话的也有，比如我
<onlylove> jiero: 是的，
<onlylove> jiero: 因为真话上不了台面
<onlylove> jiero: 所以要假话撑场子
<uuair> irc用什么字体比较合适?
<uuair> 我怎么选来选去,都这么难看
<onlylove> jusss: 你随便折腾啊，弄个小lnmp啥的练练手
<uuair> onlylove: 又在勾搭呢?
<onlylove> uuair: 勾搭毛
<uuair> onlylove: hahaha
<onlylove> uuair: 有病
<jiero> perr: 还好。"蓝粉笔"的导演，"世界和我爱着你"的导演洪智育
<jiero> onlylove:  真话上不了台面？你内心有多黑暗？
<perr> jiero: 不知道
<jiero> perr: 你知道的导演也不多吧。。。
<jiero> perr: 缺龙套？
<perr> jiero: 该知道的都知道
 * jiero 坐在正中央的席子，下面本来是领导的，结果开场白后全跑了~
<jiero> 哈哈
<onlylove> jiero: 我内心黑暗？
<onlylove> jiero: 呵呵
<jiero> perr onlylove  至少现在这些领导都不需要保镖
<onlylove> jiero: 你看得到？
<jiero> onlylove:  倾向于把人往坏处想。
<onlylove> jiero: 几百米外狙击枪看着你呢
<jiero> onlylove: 看得到，就在我前排
<jusss> http://www.hrloo.com/rz/13235006.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 从Robin Williams自杀有感 - 三茅总结 - 三茅人力资源网
<jiero> onlylove: 去死，在影院里
<jusss> 太恶搞了
<onlylove> jiero: 夜视镜
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  以前我给国家体育局副局长引路，也没看到啥保镖，只是看到他的美女秘书。
<onlylove> jiero: 有些事，你别想太简单，现在新疆这个样子，你觉得会没保镖？便衣
<onlylove> jiero: 就你那眼神能把便衣从人堆里揪出来？
<jiero> onlylove: 在潍坊，根本就是她和他跟着我走。
<jiero> onlylove: 哪里来的其他便衣
<onlylove> jiero: 算了，你牛
<jiero> onlylove: 牛毛
<onlylove> jiero: 给国家体育局副局长引路啊
<jiero> onlylove: 。所以我知道体育局根本不算什么油水单位，不惧被暗杀的。
<perr> jiero: onlylove 他说谁呢?
<onlylove> perr: 他自己
<perr> onlylove: 在潍坊那段
<jiero> perr: 靠，你忘了我是潍坊人
 * jiero 碾压 perr
<perr> jiero: 我是记得,但你一说给国家体育局,我就不确信
<jiero> perr风筝会的时候来过
<jiero> perr:  去年了。
<perr> jiero: 哦,乃很有前途....
<jiero> perr: 一点都没，我只是打杂的
<jiero> perr: 当时见过那个算秘书的女孩，她就让我领路。
<perr> jiero: 恩,走在前面,领着他们很有排头,拍照了没?
<jiero> perr: ？
<jiero> perr: 在风筝会放飞场。。。你说呢？
<perr> jiero: 布吉岛
<jiero> perr:   没拍照。无聊不。。。拍啥照。。。
<perr> jiero: 对了,乃男的女的
<jiero> perr: 。。。我男的
<perr> jiero: 哦,偶先看电视去了
<jiero> perr: 。。。还看电视。。。
<jusss> x战警前传2 感觉万磁王真是一个很棒的变种人，x叫兽就是话痨
<jusss> 可惜凤凰女只在最后出现了几分钟
<jusss> 那么强大的变种人，唉，跟正传没关系了
<jiero> jusss:  强大的个体现在越来越少了
 * jiero 能不能不要给自己那么多规则。
 * jiero 结果什么作法都在这个世界上碰壁
 * jiero 忘记了，或者说不好意思 抱抱 lainme
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • U盘格式化错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463933 为什么64M（不是64G）的U盘，使用没问题，只是利用系统自带的“磁盘”工具，试图开始格式化之后几秒钟，显示如下错误，并且格式化失败，原有内容还好好安在： Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for ob
<^k^>  ─> ject (udisks-error-quark, 0) 请教各位前辈，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 linforest — 2014-09-11 21:33
 * jiero 当时也没抱抱 onlylove  也没抱抱 imadper 没抱抱 happyaron
<jiero> 没见过 imtxc
<jiero> wzssyqa: 同样。
<jiero> onlylove:  我倒是终于拜托了追求爱情的想法。
<jiero> onlylove: 哈哈
<jiero> 摆脱了~
 * jiero 迎接更可怕的重担
 * jiero 整个社会都是我的敌人
<jusss> kandu: 大师，问个问题，能用popen函数返回一个像telnet那样的交互界面吗？
<jusss> kandu: 或者说telnet是用什么函数来返回一个交行界面的？
<jusss> 网上搜了一下说popen没法同时读写，只能用pipe() fork() exec()来写，可是我在win下
<jusss> win的pipe和Linux的不一样貌似
<onlylove> jusss: 难道你要用telnet来连bbs？
<jusss> onlylove: 我要用irc来telnet某机器
<jusss> onlylove: 用irc当telnet，然后再去挂个irc, irc挂irc,跟telnet上去后挂irc一样
<jusss> bmv 846很好听
<jiero> 好孤单。
<jiero> 好孤单
 * jiero 抱抱 MeaCu1pa
 * jiero 喝牛奶去了
<uuair> 肚子很涨，但嘴很渴，这是什么情况
<jiero> uuair: 病态
<uuair> jiero: 嗯，我觉得也是，要疯
<jiero> 发现 uniqlo 也是地域不同价位不同的
 * jiero 今天看到的店起价是 149。
 * jiero 往常看到的店起价是39
<jiero> uuair:  不怕不怕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爷是山寨的 : 手机聚会上,一个手机说:"我是诺基亚的。" 另一个说:"我是三星的。" 还有一个打扮很入时的说:"我是苹果的。" 这时,角落里的一个手机说:"都别争了,爷是山寨的,爷爱是谁就是谁的！"
<jusss> python真是各种牛呀，连popen2这种函数都有
<jusss> curses也有
<jusss> 6.9 popen2 -- Subprocesses with accessible I/O streams
<jusss> 好安静，都木有人了吗？
<uuair> 有啊
<blambinl> muyoule
<blambinl> 都走光了
<knownbad> 9-11
<zhianguo> 大家  早上好呀
<blambinl> vb好
<blambinl> zhianguo test
<dmint> 早啊
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-12
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手问题 intel_rap1: novalil rap1 domains found in package http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463938 如题VitualBox 中安装完Ubuntu 开机提示：intel_rap1: novalil rap1 domains found in package 0 大神帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 Garyscale — 2014-09-11 23:33
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2pDqIFhquAACJLPt8TNcAALrBAIk4xQAAIlE310.jpg 别惹我,我带的可是导弹哟
 * slucx 早
<kandu> jusss: 瞎叫唤啥呢。频道里好些大师正挂着呢。你随便碰到阿猫阿狗就叫大师，不是打真大师的脸么？
<kandu> jusss: 你可以试试打这个命令  echo -e "\x1b"[10\;40f"\x1b"[31mhi
<kandu> jusss: 把 terminal 设为 raw mode 然后发发字符流就好了
<jusss> kandu: c有popen2()这样的函数吗？可以同时读写
<kandu> jusss: 上面那个就是把 cursor 位置放到 10,40,前景色设红说hello
<kandu> jusss: 你自己写吧
<kandu> jusss: 然后要处理 telnet 这样的，先去看看 pseudo terminal
<kandu> jusss: irc -> telnet -> irc 先去看 rfc 协议
<wzssyqa> jusss: socket 不就是这种玩意
<kandu> jusss: 看完 apue 再说。先看书，别多想
<kandu> jusss: 想多了蛋疼 XD
<imtxc> onlylove: 少年早
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有色大象
<imtxc> qiao: 首席
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<qiao> imtxc: 早～
<qiao> iMadper: 真壕早
<iMadper> qiao: 早, 首席.
<iMadper> qiao: 机房没人, 刚锻炼了一下. 满身都是汗
<iMadper> qiao: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTQ4NzI0MzE2   强烈推荐.
<alvin_rxg> Title: 斯巴达500锻炼 － (HIIT)高强度间歇训练 超清—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看 (@ youku.com)
<qiao> iMadper: 管理员早～
<iMadper> qiao: 早.
<imtxc> ....
<blambin_> 自己创建的频道自己得不到op了怎么办。。
<imtxc> blambin_: 再创建一个
<iMadper> blambin_: freenode的faq上面有这个吧
<qiao> iMadper: 这个要是坚持1各月，妥妥的能瘦下来。。
<kandu> blambin_: 找 chanserv 就好
<blambin_> 额。。同样用户名进去的发现名字也没了
<iMadper> qiao: 能做的下来的人, 肯定不胖.
<iMadper> blambin_: 说中文.
<iMadper> qiao: 不信你试试看. 我做到第四组就很勉强了, 第五组到一半就撑不住了
<iMadper> qiao: 才五分钟...
<iMadper> qiao: 就半死
<qiao> iMadper: 回家后练练。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我直接在机房跳了
<blambin_> iMadper, 中文中文中文。。
<qiao> iMadper: 我在网上找了一个练腹肌的，很简单的动作，就8分钟，做完之后就直接瘫在地上了。。
<iMadper> qiao: 那个我天天做..
<jusss> kandu: 我是windows
<qiao> iMadper: 牛
<iMadper> qiao: http://www.soku.com/search_video/q_%E5%85%AB%E5%88%86%E9%92%9F%E8%85%B9%E8%82%8C%E8%AE%AD%E7%BB%83?f=1&kb=04112010yv200__  这个吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 跳累了直接在机房来桶泡面？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 八分钟腹肌训练 – 搜库 (@ soku.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: 不敢吃..
<imtxc> iMadper: 网管自己不能吃泡面？
<iMadper> imtxc: 胖.
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，看的就是这个。
<imtxc> …………
<kandu> jusss: AP windows E
<iMadper> qiao: 每天早起做完了才来上班.
<qiao> iMadper: niubility
<iMadper> qiao: 但是还是很胖, 150+ 斤
<qiao> iMadper: 赞一个，争取到180
<iMadper> qiao: 最近跑步, 每周18km左右, 羽毛球2小时, 各种腹肌/俯卧撑, 每天刻意少吃一些, 然后胖了4斤...
<qiao> iMadper: 赞～
<kandu> 瘦子锻炼能长胖不？
 * iMadper 不扯批了, coding去
<imtxc> iMadper: 体脂降下来就好
<iMadper> kandu: 游泳可以. 马拉松不行.
<iMadper> imtxc: 昨晚刚测完 21%
<imtxc> 重量不要太在意
<iMadper> imtxc: 目标是16
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用啥测的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我只在意腰围... 没有减...
<iMadper> imtxc: piccolo还是叫啥来的?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你知道那个吧? jd经常打折那个
<onlylove> iMadper: 你有啥码可以写？
<imtxc> iMadper: 以前看到过
<imtxc> 最近没有
<imtxc> iMadper: 真.壕
<iMadper> onlylove: 一个用来收集硬件信息的脚本, 这样比如有人要找一台有三块儿以上e1000网卡的服务器, 我能立刻帮他搜索到
<iMadper> onlylove: 然后把机器分配给他测试
 * jiero 昨天测量了自己胸围88腰围67臀围86
<jiero> 买衣服好难。
<jiero> 腰围和臀围差20... 作为男人来说太难买裤子了
<jiero> iMadper:  昨天看到佐丹奴的短裤特价，让我想到上半年被买的1400元的西服只穿了半天。
<imtxc> jiero: 你的腰挺粗嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯嗯。
<imtxc> jiero: 看不见脚吧？
<jiero> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> 腰比臀都多20
<iMadper> jiero: 1400....
<imtxc> ………………
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么可能，是臀围比腰围大20.腰围 67cm   比臀围 86厘米短20啊
<jiero> imtxc iMadper 婚礼的伴郎礼服。
 * jiero 算了。反正我是没有女孩子要的。
<imtxc> jiero: 看今天水木的十大了么，要什么女孩子，人妻才是王道
<jiero> imtxc:  人妻也可以
<imtxc> 不过最近看好多人都是勾搭人妻被砍的
<jiero> imtxc 到底什么呢。。。
 * jiero 不知道。。。。。。
 * jiero 不知道自己想要什么了。。。
 * jiero 现在习惯了睡不到6个小时起床
<jiero> imtxc iMadper  北京的 uniqlo 一般价位多少？
<iMadper> jiero: 没买过... 我都是淘宝买
<netsnail> thunderbird也支持IRC
<imtxc> g  uniqlo
<jiero> iMadper:  上次和旅舍小伙伴们去，他们要求另一个小伙伴把我带去学会装扮。。。
<imtxc> 你一个富二代，需要装扮么
<jiero> iMadper: 淘宝的太容易坏掉了——或者出现奇葩问题
<jiero> imtxc: 我看起来像富二代么？
<jiero> imtxc: 在真正是富二代的小伙伴面前我根本不是
<wzssyqa> 有人吃不起饭，有人买不起飞机
<imtxc> 开个微薄，每天发一下你的日常生活，很多妹子会私信你罗杰夯莪
<jiero> wzssyqa:  你吃不起顿顿米其林不代表你不富
<jiero> imtxc: 你信吗？
<imtxc> jiero: 信，看到昨天那个南京警方做的测试了么
<jiero> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> 开迈腾在大学城，跟5个妹子打招呼，4个上车
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 我觉得他们估计挑了人吧？
<jiero> imtxc:  我的日常生活。。。实在没啥好说的。经常饿自己，因为买不起东西
<blambin_>  /msg ChanServ op blambin
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 从打扮上，找可能性大的
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 你骑凤凰去挑一个看看？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 其实挑了我这样面善的？
<jiero> 啦啦
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 长相真看不出来吧
<iMadper> blambin_: 要加channel name呀
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 或者去的艺校
<jiero> wzssyqa: 有没有顿顿吃米其林的
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 绿茶婊不容易识别
<blambin_> 加了说的我频道没注册、。。
 * jiero 觉得我就算恋爱几率低下的了，其实还是有比我更低下的。
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 不好说，
<jiero> 什么是绿茶婊
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 更不会和我有什么关系了
 * jiero 这种连钱都不想赚的人。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我要是富二代我也不想
<iMadper> blambin_: 那就是没注册呗.
<blambin_> iMadper, 可是我的频道已经存在的啊。。
<iMadper> blambin_: 说明字.
<iMadper> blambin_: 频道名称
<blambin_> blarria
<jiero> wzssyqa: ？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 富二代都有野心的，要更多享乐。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 所以要不断膨胀钱。
 * jiero 从小就是穷孩子。。。
<jiero> lol
<mikecao> 土豪们早
 * jiero 不喜欢每隔两三小时就要洗鼻子。
<blambin_> 0.0
<jiero> 你们怎么控油脂的！
<jiero> 一摸鼻子手指就闪光。。。
<mikecao> 土豪！
<wiiw> jiero: 吃的太油了吧
<jiero> mikecao: ?
<jiero> wiiw: 不吃油也会那样的
<wiiw> jiero: 胖的节奏
<jiero> wiiw: 我多么希望变胖！
<wiiw> jiero: 每天吃点水果，就不油了
<jiero> wiiw: 怎么吃都不胖啊
<jiero> wiiw: 无用的。。。
<wiiw> jiero: 少玩游戏就胖了
<jiero> wiiw: 你说的是不用大脑吗？
<jiero> wiiw: 对我来说思维就是游戏
<wiiw> jiero: 哦
<wiiw> jiero: 你是大师
<jiero> wiiw: ...
<onlylove> jiero: 如果是油性皮肤，没治，如果是干性皮肤，补水
<onlylove> jiero: 如果你什么都不知道，就别去管他
<wiiw> jiero: 我的游戏还停留在电子产品上面
<jiero> onlylove: 油性皮肤是啥？
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧，类似吧。
<jiero> wiiw: 。。。
<jiero> wiiw: 好弱
<wiiw> 周一大盘会涨吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 安装系统时，分了4个分区。每次启动ubuntu系统时都需要重新挂载各分区吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463942 我重新装了ubuntu14.04 用sudo fdisk -l命令查看所有分区，结果如下： 设备 启动 起点 终点 块数 Id 系统 /dev/sda1 * 63 104872319 52436128+ 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2 104872
<^k^>  ─> 381 976768064 435947842 f W95 扩展 (LBA) /dev/sda5 104872383 314600894 104864256 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda6 524329533 976768064 226219266 …
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实应该是私信罗杰我要给你生猴子
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 家人催我回家
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 回吧
<jiero> imtxc: 回去干嘛。
<iMadper> blambin: 你压根儿就没注册那个房间.
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc 的脑袋
<iMadper> blambin: /msg chanserv info #blarria   自己看.
<iMadper> blambin: 注册一个房间的流程:  https://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Registering a channel on freenode | staffblog
<blambin> 是我还不会用
<hek> d
<hek> a
<slucx> ca, 12306做的真烂
<jusss> slucx: +10086
<jusss> onlylove: 我的交行青年黑visa卡审核通过了
<jiero> jusss: 哇。有那么多卡了。
 * jiero 已经没工作了。没卡了。
 * jiero 下面怎么办理卡呢。
<jusss> jiero: 我就2个卡
<jiero> jusss: 我就一信用卡
<jusss> jiero: 工行的借记卡，交行的贷记卡
<jusss> 别的没有了
 * jiero 我想要吃12寸的好吃的皮萨饼
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 想吃黎巴嫩烤肉
<wiiw> jiero: 周游世界的节奏
<jiero> wiiw: 天空会带给你一切食材
<jusss> jiero: 火车运行带电扇吗？
<imtxc> ;l;l
<imtxc> slucx: 这盒子没看出有多好啊
<slucx> imtxc: 到了？
<imtxc> slucx: 前天就到了
<imtxc> slucx: 我没有hdmi2dvi，一直没试
<slucx> 还不错吧
<slucx> 买个hdmi的显示器
<imtxc> slucx: 就为了看电视？
<imtxc> slucx: 但是大多数显示器没有音箱吧？
<slucx> 哈哈，以后hdmi都算是标配了
<slucx> 可以外接音箱
<jiero> jusss:  不，空调
<imtxc> slucx: 怎么接
<imtxc> 我的笔记本好像都没有 hdmi 输出
<imtxc> iMadper: x230 有 hdmi 输出么
<slucx> imtxc: HDMI的显示器大多会有音频输出接口
<slucx> mini display
<imtxc> slucx: 哦
<imtxc> slucx: 没有见过 hdmi 的显示器，是这样么 iMadper
<imtxc> palomino|working: ^^
<slucx> imtxc: 你230？
<imtxc> 我居然忘了显示器嚎 palomino|working
<imtxc> slucx: 昂
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 我用displayport连显示器
<palomino|working> 我的hdmi区动不了4k@60hz
<imtxc> 又炫耀4k
<palomino|working> 实话实说而已
<slucx> 买个mini display port 2 hdmi
<jusss> jiero: 火车的携带物品，允许带电扇上火车吗？
<jiero> jusss: 不知道。你问铁路
<slucx> palomino|working: 你买displayport 的显示器？
<imtxc> palomino|working: lol
<imtxc> slucx: 那是个啥
<palomino|working> 4k显示器必须displayport啊 slucx
<imtxc> jusss: 谁管你带啥
<jusss> imtxc: 哦
<palomino|working> 不过吧,当关掉显示器时,不知道windows还是显卡驱动会认为没显示器了,然后把桌面切换成640x480
<slucx> 4K显示器，豪
<jusss> imtxc: 我怕带了，不让上，一个小电扇
<palomino|working> 再开显示器时窗口全缩到左上角去了
<imtxc> palomino|working, slucx http://item.jd.com/984946.html 你们说的是这个？
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【CE-LINK1081】CE-LINK 1081 Mini DisplayPort转VGA/HDMI/DVI三合一转换器Mini DP适配器 雷电接口【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:99.00
<slucx> 嗯
<slucx> imtxc: lol你手表有230还问有木有hdmi
<imtxc> slucx: 我没留意，现在不在我手边啊
<slucx> 廉价DELL显示器路过
<imtxc> slucx: dell 多好啊
<imtxc> slucx: 我用的 lenovo
<imtxc> slucx: 我想买个 13 寸的显示器做笔记本外接显示器来着，可惜没有这么小的
<slucx> lol, 外接笔记本为毛要13的？
<imtxc> ips 的好像最小 21 起步
<imtxc> slucx: 搬起来方便点
<slucx> 230直接就12.5
<slucx> 你还外接啥？
<imtxc> slucx: 双屏幕呗～
<slucx> imtxc: 没啥用
<imtxc> lol
<slucx> 我23的屏直接分两半用
<imtxc> 好吧
<yue> 有没有人喜欢21：9的屏幕
<wzssyqa> yue: 真重口
<yue> = =
<yue> 分屏工作很方便啊
<wzssyqa> yue: 为啥会有人喜欢这种显示器
<wzssyqa> yue: 弄三个屏不就行了
<wzssyqa> eexp: 早
<^k^> 新 云计算 • Hadoop + NFS 折腾 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463944 1 修改 hdfs-site.xml 加入： Code: <property>   <name>dfs.namenode.accesstime.precision</name>   <value>3600000</value>   </property> <property>        <name>dfs.nfs3.dump.dir</name>        <value>/tmp/.hdfs-nfs</value>   </property> <property>   <name>dfs.nfs.exports.allow
<^k^>  ─> ed.hosts</name>   <value>* rw</value> </property> 2 修改 core-site.xml 加入： <div
<iMadper> imtxc: x230 是dp吧
<iMadper> 为啥要分屏? 就是为了抄代码啊
<jiero>  wzssyqa  要21:9的显示器就好了。不过要28寸的
 * jiero 想像 21:9 的屏幕到底怎么回事啊。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那么大的屏，必须是曲面的才能用啊
<jiero> wzssyqa: 为啥？要一个大桌子！
<jiero> hamo:  好猴子
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> hamo 和 adam8157  果然还是在一起
<adam8157> jiero: ?
<jiero> adam8157: 没事拉。放心吧。
<jiero> adam8157:  我想，我在干什么。
 * jiero 走了
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当
<imtxc> adam8157: 里个壕当当
<imtxc> adam8157: x230 有 hdmi 不
<adam8157> imtxc: mini dp
 * adam8157 mpd终于修了这bug...
<adam8157> imtxc: skype涨价了, 改hangouts吧
<adam8157> imtxc: skype翻了一倍, hangouts降了一半, 现在打中国大陆, skype两美分, hangouts一美分
<adam8157> iMadper: hamo 对了, 请从米国给我带五美分硬币回来
<iMadper> adam8157: . 等我发达了, 有钱去美国了再说.
<imtxc> adam8157: 涨价？
<imtxc> adam8157: 我有套餐啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 中国通400
<adam8157> imtxc: o 单点的, 涨价了
<imtxc> adam8157: 他不会把我的那个套餐也涨价吧
<imtxc> 以后续费的时候
<imtxc> adam8157: hangouts 能设置显示号码不
<adam8157> imtxc: 能, 如果你有美国sprint的号码的话...
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 那么贵了
<imtxc> ………………
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 关键是悄悄涨价 太坏了
<imtxc> 之前那个 smartvoip 都能设置显示号码来着
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 问题是hangouts 被墙啊
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 用起来不如skype方便
<imtxc> adam8157: 不过skype把那个中国通400给下架了
 * adam8157 其实我有全球免费打的voip...
<imtxc> adam8157: 辣你还矫情
<imtxc> adam8157: 最近过生日吧？
<adam8157> imtxc: 还早
<hamo> imtxc: 折腾完了pull一下代码
<hamo> iMadper: ^^^
<hamo> iMadper: 折腾完了pull一下代码，更新一下服务器上的程序
<imtxc> hamo, iMadper 你俩在搞翻墙软件么
 * imtxc 截屏表示刚才 hamo @ 我的那句我跟我完全没有关系
<chanrcd_> ？
<iMadper> hamo: done.
<hamo> iMadper: .
<imtxc> slucx: 你在盒子上装的什么app看电视剧的
<slucx> 泰捷
<adam8157> slucx: 小米盒子不root可以装么?
<slucx> imtxc: 现在明显没有以前好用了
<slucx> 当然可以 adam8157
<adam8157> slucx: 那就好
<slucx> adam8157: 现在能看的电视台少多了
<slucx> adam8157: 以前可以自定义电视台，日本的动作片啥的都用
<slucx> adam8157: 我的ss只能用日本的代理，其他的巨慢
<imtxc> slucx: 这个云相册不错
<imtxc> slucx: 装应用只能远程或者usb装么
<imtxc> 那个商店怎么用
 * adam8157 每天晚上长城宽带的国际出口慢的我想哭
<slucx> 远程装啊
<slucx> 我有otg线
 * imtxc 每天晚上哭是因为没有妹子
<slucx> imtxc: 云相册我一般不用
<imtxc> slucx: 谁让你把不能分享的照片传上去的
<slucx> imtxc: 开了手机上的都会自己给你上传
<slucx> imtxc: 哦，你不是小米手机啊
<imtxc> 这么严重
<imtxc> slucx: 我刷的miui
<slucx> 应该是自动同步
<slucx> imtxc: 入个mi3
<slucx> 我的1k买给你
<slucx> 卖
<imtxc> slucx: mi3？
<slucx> :-)
<imtxc> 新的不是才 799
<wiiw> adam8157: 换电信
<slucx> lol
<wiiw> 中国联通也不错
<imtxc> slucx: 你说的这个软件不能看剧啊
<slucx> imtxc: 啥剧？
<slucx> imtxc: ccav?
<imtxc> slucx: 不是啊
<slucx> imtxc: 那是啥剧？
<slucx> 其实我想弄个小米手环
<imtxc> slucx: 我靠，短信，通话记录都同步？
<adam8157> imtxc: 默认关的, 手动打开才会同步
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的也到手了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 给我妈的手机到了啊, 小米盒子马上到, 刚顺丰给发短信
<imtxc> adam8157: 顺丰都这么慢？
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈妈
<jiero> adam8157: 送那么多东西给父母去。。。他们也只想你抱个女孩子回家吧
<adam8157> palomino|working: isnyaa down?
<adam8157> palomino|working: is nyaa down?
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<jiero> adam8157:  我已经被希望找个本地人了。
<palomino|working> down了好几天了 adam8157
<jiero> adam8157: 回去就可能不停的应酬。。。
 * jiero 暂时不回家了
<adam8157> palomino|working: 有好使的域名么?
<palomino|working> 没有吧
<palomino|working> 网站挂了吧
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马是不是破落户
<adam8157> palomino|working: 气死我了
<palomino|working> 破落户是啥
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<slucx> if [[ ... ]] 和 if [ ... ]啥区别？
<palomino|working> 我记得有一个是内置的,另一个是调用test
<palomino|working> 但哪个是test忘了..
<adam8157> slucx: 前者支持regex, ~=什么的 而且> <不用转义好像
<adam8157> palomino|working: [和test是一个东西
<palomino|working> 哦
<slucx> if [ $(mount | grep $device) ]; then ; fi有问题吗？
<slucx> 看一个设备有没有挂载
<adam8157> slucx: 有问题
<slucx> 啥问题？
<adam8157> slucx: 可能是空 就变成了 if [ ]
<slucx> if [ $(mount | grep $device)ff ]; then ; fi有问题吗？ 这样呢
 * adam8157 窝的bash腻不腻害?
<slucx> 腻害
 * palomino|working 轻抚 adam8157 的脸,眼中充满爱怜
<slucx> if [ ! -z $(mount | grep $device) ]; then; fi
<adam8157> slucx: 一般是 ~z "$(blah)" 或者 [ $(blah)x = x ]
<adam8157> -z
<jiero> palomino|working: 突然觉得你不是异性恋
 * palomino|working 轻抚 jiero 的脸,眼中充满爱怜
<jusss> palomino|working: adam8157 ,信用卡补卡时麻不麻烦？用不用在核实一遍信息
 * jiero 轻抚 palomino|working	的额头，眼中充满爱怜
<palomino|working> 没补过
<adam8157> jusss: 母鸡, 这种事情去问客服
<jiero> jusss:  补卡。。。怎么会问这个
<jiero> jusss: 感觉你确实母鸡。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  同一银行的信用卡多办几张有意思么？
<adam8157> jiero: 有
<jiero> adam8157:  就是要优惠？
<jusss> jiero: 因为我好不容易才审核通过了一个卡，如果丢了，怕不卡麻烦
<adam8157> jiero: 不是
<jiero> adam8157: 那是？
<jiero> jusss: 丢了再想。蠢人
 * slucx 表示 jiero palomino|working 真是一对…
<adam8157> jiero: 懒得说, visa emv 和银联 pboc
<slucx> 我还没有信用卡，申请很麻烦吗？
<jiero> adam8157:  噢。我就是办了这个，办第二个直接写申请就好了啊。
<jusss> adam8157: 还款你们都是直接从别的卡转账吗？
<adam8157> slucx: 把名字手机号和公司告诉我, 我推荐你
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  果然你要2000分
<jiero> adam8157:  你说，你要积分干嘛用。。。
<slucx> adam8157: 公司经常有人来办
<jiero> slucx: 你就没脑筋吗。帮adam一把。
<slucx> adam8157: 你是哪个行的？如果我办了通知你
 * jiero 刷 slucx
 * jiero 揍 slucx
<slucx> lol
<slucx> 如果我一定要办还不如便宜了阿当
<adam8157> slucx: 让我推荐吧
<adam8157> slucx: 招商
<slucx> 信用卡有区别吗？
<jiero> slucx: 区别很多，自己看条款
<jiero> slucx: 只看自己要得就行了。
<jiero> slucx: 就是为了省钱罢了，
<slucx> 哪个行的，我工行的银行卡，是不是办工行的还款方便
<slucx> jiero: 肯定对自己越有利越好了，现在银行那么流氓
<jiero> slucx: 办招商信用卡，自动给个储蓄卡
<imtxc> jiero: 积分换东西
<jiero> imtxc: 换不了啥东西吧。2000也就100元。
<imtxc> jiero: 我之前推荐人的积分换了两桶DQ的爆米花
<jiero> imtxc: 那是笨蛋。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 100元还不够？
<imtxc> jiero: 招行积分在 DQ 是按 20：1 换的
<imtxc> jiero: 现在好多地方都 30:1 了
<jiero> imtxc:   只是特定消费而已。
<jiero> imtxc: 好无聊。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我换了几顿饭罢了
<imtxc> slucx: 这个盒子上能用的 otg 线有啥推荐
<jiero> slucx 做信用卡这东西才流氓。
<slucx> tar 如果想解压一个压缩包目录里面的东西，咋整？
<jiero> slucx 让世界更黑箱更混乱
<slucx> imtxc: 都行，我京东买的，好像6块
<imtxc> slucx: 然后我连移动硬盘上去就可以是不
<slucx> imtxc: 没啥用，我是买给手机的
<imtxc> slucx: 看电影啊
<imtxc> slucx: 不然怎么看，在线的速度忍不了
 * slucx 表示没有移动硬盘，U盘可以
<imtxc> slucx: 还有这货发热也太猛了
<jiero> imtxc: 看电影。用手机。。。
 * jiero 至今很不理解
<palomino|working> 电视被人霸占时 jiero
<imtxc> jiero: 我啥时候说用手机看电影
<imtxc> 显然是要接到盒子上用电视看啊
<wiiw> jiero: 电脑被霸占时
<slucx> imtxc: 没用管，没事的
<slucx> imtxc: 现在天凉了你才感觉它热的
<hamo> imtxc: 就差你的aes了啊
<imtxc> 要啥 aes
<slucx> imtxc: 一个目录我用tar压缩了，现在想解压，咋不解压出这个目录，而是目录里的内容？
 * hamo 今天怎么了，总发错人...
<hamo> iMadper: 就差你的aes了啊
<slucx> imtxc: 退了买升级版的吧，支持4k显示器
<iMadper> hamo: aes 不重要啊, 先让我调通了用tunnel的rawSock
<imtxc> slucx: 先看看里面的名字
<slucx> 啥？
<slucx> a a/b a/c 我把a目录压缩了，现在解压我想直接解压出b c
<slucx> 而不是目录a
<imtxc> slucx: 昂
<imtxc> slucx: tar zxf xxx.tar.gz a/b
<imtxc> slucx: 先 tzvf 看看
<imtxc> slucx: 然后后面跟上你要解压的文件就好嘛
<slucx> imtxc: 一个文件一个文件的解压啊？
<imtxc> slucx: tar zxf xxx.tar.gz a/b/*.c
<slucx> lol
<imtxc> slucx: 还有问题？ 召唤 tar guru 吧
<slucx> 这样我还不如直接解压到/tmp然后把/tmp下目录的内容拷贝过来呢
<imtxc> slucx: 啥意思
<imtxc> slucx: 晕，我看错你的意思了
<imtxc> slucx: 其实我刚才又看了一遍的你问题，其实我没理解你的问题
<imtxc> slucx | imtxc: 一个目录我用tar压缩了，现在想解压，咋不解压出这个目录，而是目录里的内容？
<slucx> 现在理解了？我看刚才举的例子
<imtxc> 哈是不理解啊
<imtxc> 哦，明白了又
<imtxc> 你是不要那个 a 目录是不
<slucx> 嗯
<slucx> imtxc: 有法没？
<imtxc> slucx: tar zxf a.tar.gz a/c -C . && mv a/c . && rm -rf a ??
<imtxc> slucx: 是这个意思么
<slucx> 是这个意思
<slucx> 不过这法太…
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/922596.html
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【山泽OTG-020A】山泽（SAMZHE） OTG-020A USB2.0高速数据线 AF/Micro 透明黑直头0.2M【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:5.90
<slucx> imtxc: 我买的这个，因为脚本里不知道目录的名字是a
<imtxc> slucx:   -O, --to-stdout
<imtxc>            extract files to standard output
<imtxc> slucx: 这个可以不
<imtxc> slucx: 擦
<imtxc> slucx: 不对
<imtxc> slucx: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/tar-path
<imtxc> slucx: 当当的博客
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ tar打包之路径 - Adam's
<adam8157> imtxc: so?
<slucx> 膜拜当当，不过没看懂，总不能一个一个的写吧
<slucx> 我的需求是去掉第一层目录
<slucx> 阿当a/b/c.c 咋获取a  adam8157
<adam8157> ?
<slucx> tar 压缩包中有a/b a/c a/c/d, 我咋知道里面的第一层目录是a
<slucx> adam8157:
<slucx> tar ztf **.tgz | cut -d '/' -f 1 这样？
<slucx>  tar 压缩包中有a/b a/c a/c/d, 我咋知道里面的第一层目录是a  求老司机
<jusss> adam8157: digitalocean那个每月最低几美元呀？等我visa卡下来就买个
<jiero> lainme: 。现在情况如何？
<adam8157> jusss: 5
<tmick> Five
<adam8157> jusss: 用我的链接注册会送10$  https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=132263d4b074
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting | DigitalOcean
<slucx> adam8157: 求教啊
<qiao> iMadper: ping
<qiao> iMadper: 你那还有当初买靠垫的连接没？ 李老板想看看。。
<adam8157> qiao: 我不看啊
<qiao> adam8157: 厄，是我们组的李小伟 - 李老板
<adam8157> imtxc: 到了
<iMadper> qiao: 稍等.
<iMadper> qiao: http://item.yixun.com/item-1947490.html?YTAG=3.21012020
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【范罗士（Fellowes）】CRC80399范罗士（FeIlowes） CRC80399 炫彩人体工学椅背靠垫进化版 汽车椅背靠垫 腰垫 腰托 黑色【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<hceasy> 有人在深圳工作么
<qiao> iMadper: ok
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 【求助】字符串拆分 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463945 我要把字符串abcdefgh，按每两个一组进行拆分，该怎么操作呢？方法不限（awk/cut/spit等等），越简单越好 拆分结果 ab cd ef gh 统计信息: 发表于 由 halfwolf — 2014-09-12 15:15
<huntxu> qiao: 伟大的首席
<qiao> huntxu: hun涂xu 早～
<imtxc> adam8157: 开机了沐浴
<imtxc> adam8157: 木有
<tenzu> imtxc: 沐浴...
<tenzu> imtxc: 你在暗示阿当什么
<imtxc> tenzu: 被你发现了
<tenzu> imtxc: 我一直在监视着你们
<imtxc> tenzu: 疼疼千岁
<imtxc> tenzu: 你是在监视 adam8157 对吧
<tenzu> imtxc: 我在监视所有人, 看看能不能发现些八卦
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 遥控器是红外的这点不开心
<imtxc> 不过好在可以用手机app
<adam8157> imtxc: 真不错
<imtxc> adam8157: 对网速要求挺高的啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的长城估计不行
<iMadper> adam8157: 你的长城肯定行
<hceasy> ....
<hceasy> 刷下存在感
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc 我妈用的是联通光纤
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞.
<hceasy> 谁在深圳
<imtxc> adam8157: cool
<imtxc> 会用 linux， 会用 skype，用光纤的当妈
<imtxc> 我妈连电视遥控器都不想学会按
<hceasy> 我妈在家还玩三国杀呢。。
<imtxc> 三国杀不酷
<imtxc> 超越不了斗地主和麻将
<sig> 围棋好玩
 * slucx 我要换vim,现在小手指有快残的趋势
<jiero> hceasy:  来深圳了？
<hceasy> 话说 这里都是一群大叔么。。
<jiero> hceasy: 当然
<hceasy> jiero: 15号考完科四就过去了。
<jiero> hceasy:  我看起来或许不太老，但是是大叔
<hceasy> jiero:  我23  你呢。
<jiero> hceasy:  27
<hceasy> jiero: 也就一大哥 。。
<jiero> hceasy:  你妹。干嘛和你自己比，你也是大叔了好吧！
<kandu> jiero:
<jiero> kandu:  。。。
<nyfair> imtxc: 上回魔都高校战日麻，我代表那个该死的东川路职业技术学院出战，从5w分硬是打回了12w分，然后我们还是被淘汰了
<kandu> jiero: 真的27了？
<jiero> kandu:  对啊。。。岁月
<kandu> jiero: 大叔好
<hceasy> jiero: 你对比的目标都谁啊。。
<jiero> kandu:  你才21吧。
<jiero> hceasy: 喜欢用大叔这个词的人。
<nyfair> kandu: 叫哦妮酱
<hceasy> jiero:  你在哪儿工作。
<jiero> hceasy: 无业
<hceasy> jiero:  不可能还在上学吧。
<jiero> hceasy:  无业就是无业
<hceasy> jiero: 好潇洒
<jiero> hceasy:  混吃混住
<nyfair> hceasy: 人家是贵族，不要上班，懂伐
<hceasy> jiero: 求大腿
<jusss> so longly
<hceasy> nyfair:  贵族也得出去镀个金 回来好继承家业吧 。
<nyfair> jusss: 拜壕
<tenzu> jusss: longly是啥意思?
<jiero> tenzu:  他很长
<iMadper> tenzu: 长长地
<hceasy> 残了  irc 命令忘完了。。
<tenzu> jiero: iMadper 你们英文学的真好
<jiero> tenzu: 别说了，你英语也不错
<iMadper> tenzu: ... long ly...
<tenzu> 那lonely是啥意思?
<jiero> tenzu:  孤单
<adam8157> imtxc: 真不错
<tenzu> jiero: alone呢?
<jiero> tenzu:  单独
<tenzu> jiero: 你的英文和中文都很好
 * jiero 碾压 tenzu 。。
 * iMadper 围观 tenzu 被 jiero 碾压
<tenzu> smash?
 * jiero 抓进 iMadper 一起
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，你什么时候离职出来单干？
<jiero> nyfair:  壕满足了就出来了
<iMadper> tenzu: 粉碎 破坏
<iMadper> tenzu: 大败
<tenzu> 单干就看不见前台妹子了
<adam8157> nyfair: 等你聘我的时候
<nyfair> jiero: 南非姥被adam榨干了？
<nyfair> 牙白
<jiero> tenzu: 单干妹子。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 肯定是只找妹子员工
<tenzu> jiero: 你这个思路挺好
 * hamo 单干, long ly... 你们聊的真劲爆
<jiero> nyfair: 不知道
<hceasy> 好残暴的样子。。。
<tenzu> hamo: 黑毛
<jusss> ,
<hamo> tenzu: 藤疼
<tenzu> hamo: 你单干了?
<hamo> tenzu: 谁？
<tenzu> hamo: 我不知道你单干了谁
 * adam8157 饿了
<jiero> hamo:  黑毛头发亮不？
<jiero> adam8157: 坏人，赶紧叫妹子送食物去
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<jiero> adam8157: 我哥在结婚后说了 **（嫂子的名字）到办公室找我的日子一去不复返了。所以你要抓住机会啊
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 你嫂子叫什么? 竟然被关键字屏蔽了
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。妞妞
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我自己输入的。不告诉你。。。
<tenzu> 阿当又开心了
<jiero> tenzu:  疼疼也开心了
<tenzu> jiero: 我感冒好了才能开心
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 不开心的时候才会想点开心的事儿平衡一下
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  对啊。开心是一种心理而已，毫无意义的。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我想主动的笑一天哭一天，都能做到。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 除了物理和哲学都没意义
 * jiero 只是觉得毫无意思。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  意义是自己给的
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: jiero 你们两个好消极
<jiero> tenzu: 啥？只是事后解释啊
<jiero> tenzu:  我可以控制自己不接受音乐也可以控制自己受音乐感染，这是自己选择
<jiero> tenzu: 好吧，我可能是很消极。
<tenzu> jiero: 我看你是太闲了
<jiero> tenzu:  啊啊
<jiero> tenzu:  因为世间的忙碌大多是我不想涉入的系统。。
<jiero> business哈哈哈
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 13日到15日 我白天在杜塞
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 我14-17在杜塞
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack: 不嫖下？
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 0_0
<wiiw> jiero: 你几岁了？
<chanrcd_> 重庆的冒个泡
<jiero> wiiw: 。你没看到么。。。
<jiero> chanrcd_: 太老了
<jiero> wiiw:  27
<jiero> chanrcd_:  还不在呢。
<chanrcd_> 在
<jiero> chanrcd_:  好吧，我在重庆的时候你没出现。所以算了
<jiero> lol
<chanrcd_> jiero 也算是
<wiiw> jiero: 27还不结婚？ 事业心这么重？
<nyfair> wiiw: 人家高富帅还没玩够，瞎操什么心
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 老司机，我也要去
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 日耳曼姥体味重啊，也就阿拉伯人能比了
<jiero> wiiw:  我还知道一个比我看上异性更少的人，我27年，只有不到5次对异性有特别感觉。
<wiiw> jiero: 关了灯，什么感觉都有了
<jiero> wiiw: 但那个人虽然比我年轻多了只有一次。
<jiero> wiiw:  无聊。
<wiiw> ..
<nyfair> jiero: 壕，友乎？
<wiiw> 再好的感觉，也敌不过岁月
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。我怎么是壕了！我还到处用信用卡刷便宜免费食物呢。
<nyfair> jiero: 你是贵族，不一样的
<jiero> wiiw:  那又怎样，岁月是以后的事情。
<lainme> jiero: 安排了新的房间。不过能搬进去的日期比搬出日期晚两星期，这两星期没地方去
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。其实我好像真算贵族后裔。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 算了
<nyfair> wiiw: 人家根本不结婚，岁月有屁用
 * jiero 祖先是大将罗成。
<jiero> lol
<hceasy> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<hceasy> 你在这里炫耀你的富二代身份没用的。
<wiiw> nyfair: 对
<jiero> hceasy: 我有炫耀么。。。
<nyfair> 一群壕表示在一旁看戏
<wiiw> lainme: 每天住酒店，100一晚，或旅游一次
<nyfair> iMadper: adam_magic_pack:
<nyfair> wiiw: 什么地方才100一晚？我这边打折都1500
<tenzu> lainme: 去澳门赌场免费吃喝住
<jiero> lainme:  。。。不是吧。。。你这样的话酒店商量一下，2周可能每天$75
<jiero> nyfair: 是香港孩子。
<wiiw> nyfair: 乡下
<lainme> jiero: 办公室啊。住的房子当然有
<jiero> lainme: 噢。
<jiero> lainme: 你们可以合租拉，找学校报销
<chanrcd_> 100一晚好便宜
<lainme> jiero: 不过我那时候在北京，只需要个储藏东西的地方
<jiero> chanrcd_:  重庆才50，就在嘉陵江边上
<jusss> nyfair: 我这每晚13.3人民币
<nyfair> jiero: 住网吧，通宵10块
<chanrcd_> 现在都是1000以上了
<jiero> lainme: 嗯。北京你能见到很多irc小伙伴
<chanrcd_> 50的看不到了
<jiero> nyfair:  网吧有烟味
<wzssyqa> lainme: 要回北京？
<jiero> chanrcd_: 我住在青年旅社。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 网吧早就禁烟了
<nyfair> jiero: 高档点的都禁烟的
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。怎么叫回呢。
<tenzu> 囡囡去帝都牵动了多少人的神经
<jiero> wzssyqa: 噢。但是不会那么便宜吧。 nyfair
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 去你的啥黑网吧
<wzssyqa> jiero: ta不是以前在北京么
<chanrcd_> jiero 现在都不这么便宜
<jiero> wzssyqa:  记得不是啊
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子你记错了吧
<nyfair> jiero: 别搞笑了，你当网吧生意很好，空开着还不如赚点小钱
<lainme> 村里的4平的客厅都要150一晚。不过现在不行了，29日以下的租赁需要旅店营业证
<jiero> chanrcd_:  不知道了。15天前我在重庆
 * nyfair 出租魔都市中心精装修客房
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 不是有专门对老外的那个留宿网站？还贼贵的。
<lainme> wzssyqa: 恩，再去一个月
<chanrcd_> 网吧最科学
<nyfair> 毗邻新天地，高端洋气上档次
<wzssyqa> lainme: 球接见
<jiero> chanrcd_: 没去过啊
<jiero> wzssyqa:  你要好好招待
<nyfair> 新天地勾搭到了又没带身份证，都来找我啊
<jiero> nyfair: 啥？
<chanrcd_> jiero 解放碑100一晚
<jiero> lainme:  。。。不会吧。
<jiero> chanrcd_: 我在外从来没睡过正规旅店啊。
<lainme> jiero: 什么不会？有人因此被抓过
<jiero> chanrcd_: 多数我是选男女混住间
<jiero> lainme: 那么贵，信息不畅吧
<nyfair> jiero: 土皇帝快来魔都，我让你住市中心，只收1k一晚
<chanrcd_> jiero 你不怕遭
<nyfair> 人民广场步行10分钟
<nyfair> 新天地出门就是
<jiero> nyfair: 1000我和你睡一晚。。。
<jiero> lol
<nyfair> iMadper: 快把jiero踢了
<lainme> jiero: 正常价格。而且现在不会有人租了
 * jiero 绝对不会对 nyfair 动手动脚的。
<chanrcd_> 拉凑狠
<jiero> lainme:  呃，还好吧。香港房价确实贵很多。
<jiero> iMadper:  我冒犯了 nyfair
<hceasy> jiero:  貌似知道为啥你27了还不结婚。。。
<jiero> hceasy: 为啥？
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41099
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 一名24岁的中国女子被发现没有小脑
<hceasy> jiero: 因为还没遇到那个他。。。
<jiero> hceasy: 不是啊，因为我遇到的她都不喜欢我拉
<nyfair> hceasy: 盲生，你发现了华点
 * nyfair 好兴奋啊
<palomino|working> 他!=她 jiero
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 怎么？喜欢 jiero ？
<jiero> palomino|working: 管 hceasy  怎么说，如果我真爱上了一个他再说，不过可能性很小很小
<bugone> hehe
<bugone> 没有小脑怎么了
<bugone> 我知道好多人没有大脑
<palomino|working> 不错 jiero
<palomino|working> 才27,还年轻得很
<wzssyqa> 大脑和小脑各缺一半，是不是会更惨一点？
<jiero> palomino|working:  。。。你抓紧！
<hceasy> jiero: 刚刚谁说出1
<jiero> wzssyqa: 不会的啊。
<hceasy> jiero: 出1k睡一晚的。
<jiero> hceasy:  我说和 nyfair 睡一晚
<jiero> hceasy: 因为 nyfair  太神秘了
<hceasy> nyfair:  你是男的 ？
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 哭熊？
<jiero> hceasy:  nyfair  是女的或者 男的。
<hceasy> wzssyqa: 你是。。。。？？
<jiero> hceasy:  哭熊你还记得你的外号啊
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 就是这个啊
<hceasy> wzssyqa: 好久没进论坛了。。。。
<hceasy> ｊｉｅ
<jiero> hceasy:  wzssyqa 几乎就不在论坛
<hceasy> jiero: 那个头像我顶了几年了 咋能忘了。
<jiero> hceasy: 我忘了
<hceasy> wzssyqa: 你在哪儿工作了
<jiero> hceasy: 都在北京，你怎么不去
<hceasy> jiero: 不喜欢帝都。。。。。。
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 在帝都
<hceasy> 为何你们都要去帝都。。。
<jiero> hceasy:  喜欢深圳哪里？
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 你在深圳？
<jiero> hceasy: 因为国际it公司都在那里。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 他要来
<jiero> hceasy: 甜甜在这里久
<hceasy> jiero: 我能说单纯喜欢海边么。。 下班了没事能去海边坐坐挺好。
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 现在在哪里？
<jiero> hceasy: 。。。深圳的海边我还没去过
<hceasy> wzssyqa: 在家。。。郑州。
<jiero> hceasy: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> hceasy:  郑州竟然来这里！！！
<jiero> hceasy: 好吧我能说我还没在这里碰到过河南人么
<hceasy> jiero: 上次在南京的时候 傻不拉叽的跑上海边看海 结果。。。 都是淤泥滩 。。。
<jiero> hceasy:  泥潭好
<hceasy> jiero: 河南人很少么。 pocoyo不就是么。
<jiero> hceasy: 泥潭出更多
<jusss> a,
<jiero> hceasy: 这里说的是深圳！
<hceasy> jiero: 我当说的是irc里面。
<hceasy> wzssyqa:  你是什么工作 ？
<jiero> hceasy: 。感觉你也小呆呆，和甜甜频频重合
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 捣鼓debian ＋mips
<hceasy> jiero: 甜甜是谁。。。。。
<jiero> hceasy:  maplebeats
<hceasy> wzssyqa:  我感觉我个奇葩。。。  没救了。。 学的是平面。
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 然后？
<jiero> hceasy: 平面是啥？
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 我还学测绘呢
 * jiero 和 hceasy 可以握握一只手
<hceasy> wzssyqa: 然后个人爱好计算机啥的。
<hceasy> jiero: 就是广告设计 影视什么的。
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 那不挺好
<hceasy> wzssyqa:  然后网上看了下工作啥的。。  为毛跳出来的一堆都是 淘宝p图工 。。。。。。。。
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 死美工
<hceasy> wzssyqa: ——！
<hceasy> wzssyqa: 死码农。
<jiero> hceasy:  类似同行
<jiero> hceasy: 这边很多的，可以看看
<hceasy> jiero:   个人感觉工搬砖工都差不多。
<jiero> hceasy: 你那种工作
<jiero> hceasy: 但是我个人反感广告，所以我自己啥都不做
<hceasy> jiero:  工资大概3000多点儿 貌似。
<jiero> hceasy: 在深圳应该是5000入门，7000普通
<jiero> hceasy: 在我那二线城市是3000左右
<hceasy> jiero: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> hceasy: 错了，山东的二线全国三线
<hceasy> jiero: 我读书少 你别骗我。
<jiero> hceasy: 入门说的是你过了试用期
<hceasy> jiero: 淘宝p图工啥时候也那么高了。 。
<jiero> hceasy: 我认识的人
<jiero> hceasy: 滚，不是淘宝p图。
<jiero> hceasy: 就是做广告和忽悠人
<jiero> hceasy: 给风筝会做一个图就上千，才几分钟。
<hceasy> jiero:  就说嘛。。。  我同校同专业的 跟男友跑深圳了 就是淘宝p图工。。。 才4200
<jiero> 算了。
<jiero> 这是黑。
<gebjgd> 马割丽特 苏看起来还是不错的
<knownbad> gebjgd: 烂屁眼
<jiero> hceasy: 先办好港澳通行证吧
<hceasy> jiero: 不知道为啥。。 个人感觉 一线工人的工作干起来踏实些  类似富士康农民工那种。。。
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 你见过？
<hceasy> jiero:  已办好。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  模糊的 twitter
<jiero> nyfair: 你认识那个人吗？
<jiero> hceasy:  噢。
<nyfair> jiero: 天下谁人不识君
<jiero> nyfair:  不会是你自己吧。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 怎么阴谋论了
<hceasy> jiero: 会div css js 的平面 工资啥样。
<jiero> hceasy: 不知道，其实都是具体公司具体来。
<jiero> hceasy:  你去找吧
<jiero> hceasy: 用不上的等于没用
<jiero> 国内还是太无聊了，只能干一份工作
<maplebeats> 最近被c艹搞得我真是。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 活着回来了？
<maplebeats> 为什么我增加了一个类方法之后
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • Ubuntu14用着用着就卡死，特别在最大化最小化窗口的时候。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463948 经常连续用一两天不关机的时候，就会出现，特别在最大化最小化窗口的时候。。出现动画的时候，就会卡死。。要等很久。。 不知道有没有和我一样机遇的人？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 maxxfire — 2014-09-12 16:35
<jiero> hceasy:  原来你是平面的，我才知道。
<maplebeats> 以前对成员变量的操作就会直接core
<hceasy> jiero: 在学校时一直都在写前台代码来着。。 学的是平面 不怎么感冒。
<maplebeats> jiero: 哎
<nyfair> hceasy: 搞原画可以去接11区的18x单，日文不好我来沟通，抽税20
<hceasy> nyfair: 不搞原画 。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你没屁眼
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 看到过照片
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 拿出来
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 她的头像照片
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 确定是她？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 模糊的一看  不错
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 那也拿出来
<jiero> wzssyqa: 一般模糊的不会假，但五官就未必了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 就是 twitter 那个吧。。
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 身形应该没错
<jiero> gebjgd: 就是普通的上海小姑娘
<gebjgd> jiero: 关灯  问题不大
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: jiero 现在上不了推
<jiero> gebjgd:  你关灯发现自己莫名其妙的就在手术台上了。
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> jiero: 你看lucy看多了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 找个贴图网站贴一下
<jiero> wzssyqa: 不用了不着急
<jiero> wzssyqa:  反正不清楚拉
<wzssyqa> 你们全是坏人
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 老司机老司机
<jusss> 最近被sql server搞
<jiero> wzssyqa: 妨碍你幸福的可能性么？
<jusss> 那么多不一样 的sql
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 坏人活的长久
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 比如张学良
<jiero> 。。。
<nyfair> gebjgd: 那段子怎么说的来着
<jiero> gebjgd:  坏人的妻子活得长久。。
<jiero> gebjgd:  你说对不？
<nyfair> 不抽烟不喝酒 林彪同志
<jusss> nyfair: 然后被大炮打下来了
<nyfair> 不抽烟只喝酒 恩来同志
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 凭啥说抽烟喝酒就是坏人？
<wzssyqa> 烟
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 你个文盲，要看懂人话
<nyfair> 吃喝嫖赌样样来，103 岁，学良将军
<nyfair> 啥坏习惯没有，每天尽做好人好事，23岁，雷锋同志
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 老司机，快上图
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 女人一流氓，谁也挡不住
<bugone> 求问
<bugone> 乌鲁木齐算几线?
<nyfair> 其实所谓的理学就是要人做人渣的
<nyfair> 跟乌兰巴托一个档次
<nyfair> 蒙古算几线国家？
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 工科难道是要做人末？
<bugone> 第三世界国家
<bugone> 算3线
<bugone> 欢迎大家来乌鲁木齐玩耍
<nyfair> 世上本没有工科，劳动力多了，就形成了工科
<bugone> 我是没问题啦,不过游客来了容易成为目标
<nyfair> bugone: 老司机，求带带
<wzssyqa> bugone: 管吃住么？
<bugone> 管住,吃嘛,大家凑凑就有了
<wzssyqa> bugone: 住大通铺？
<bugone> 我家的床,谢谢
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 图样
<wzssyqa> nyfair: bugone 才一个啊
<bugone> whats 菜一个?
<bugone> 什么才一个?
<wzssyqa> bugone: 那你还是先说性别吧
<bugone> 不过我现在在上海
<bugone> 男
<wzssyqa> bugone: 那你还是邀请 ny'
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 去吧
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 今天我好忙啊牛牛
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 今天不止20w上下了？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 毛线
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 最近 cfy, maskray 经常来不?
<adam_magic_pack> \q: ^^
<wzssyqa> kandu: 基本没见过
<kandu> wzssyqa: 哦
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: \q 是 ray 吧
<adam_magic_pack> yep
<nyfair> kandu: 开学了，都回去上补习班复读准备来年高考了
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 你最近干啥呢?
<kandu> nyfair: 他俩应该不会吧
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 肉身去了哪里?
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 肉身没动过
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 在家养老呢
<tcstory> 哥哥们 救命啊
<tcstory> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3290601248
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 额 ,为啥我写的模拟登陆cnblogs的python3程序自动调到注册页面_linux吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> tcstory: 你没有饼干
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛就是牛牛
<tcstory> nyfair: 额,我不使用cookiejar来管理 cookie 了吗
<jiero> kandu:  养老。。。
<jiero> kandu:  你才多小啊
<jiero> kandu: 26？
<kandu> jiero: 25, 还不够老么？
<nyfair> dummy cookiejar，这毫无意义，要么你从浏览器导出个txt，然后用cookiejar伪造下
<jiero> kandu:  哈。差不多。这个年纪的并不太多。
<gansteed> goagent也不能访问google了
<mk3548208> fuck gfw
<mk3548208> 只能买vpn或者自己买vps了
<jusss> jiero: 你可以当 kandu 的哥哥了？
<gansteed> 现在偶尔能进google.hk, 但是搜索没反应
<huntxu> iMadper: ip_forward和nat之间有什么关系吗
<onlylove> kandu: 25小朋友
<huntxu> iMadper: 必须得开ip_forward，nat才能成功之类的？
<huntxu> iMadper: iptables的nat
<onlylove> huntxu: 废话
<huntxu> onlylove: 我真不知道这个。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41101
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软考虑放弃Windows Phone和Nokia名字
<huntxu> onlylove: 那和只开ip_forward不加nat规则有什么区别？
<huntxu> onlylove: 少了一跳？
<onlylove> huntxu: 我不清楚啊，你看forward的描述，we are not a router
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 转发不一定非是nat啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 反正我之前都是开的
<onlylove> huntxu: 当然了，现在不搞那个了
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 没太懂你这句，不过好像你说到点上的样子了
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 比如路由啊，两个公网网段中间连接的路由器也要转发啊
<huntxu> wzssyqa: ip_forward是不改源地址的对不？
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 具体实现不懂
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 我猜应该是不改
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 估计是这样的 =.= 我突然短路了
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 改源地址这脏活应该是nat干的
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 好吧是不改的 =.=
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 应该是以前我测试的时候在对面机器加了回来的路由 lol
<wzssyqa> lte那么多频段。那些搞手机的会不会疯了？
<kandu> on
<kandu> onlylove: 又一个大叔？
<onlylove> kandu: 快叫叔
<kandu> onlylove: 算了，都半斤八两
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • /home分区采用那种文件系统好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463953 系统是14.04，64bit，/home分区500G左右，主要存储的是大量的小文件（文本文件、.c、.cc之类的居多），但是占用空间的大户其实是音乐无损镜像和.mkv高清电影。这种情况下那种文件系统更好更有效率？
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2014-09-12 17:51
<sennn> 大家晚上好！
<wzssyqa> sennn: 天黑了么？
<sennn> 快了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7 ubuntu 双系统 win7进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463954 本来是win7系统，安装了ubuntu后，重启进入系统选择时，选择ubuntu时，可以进入系统。但是选择win7，系统会进入一个界面，选择正常启动windows还是网络模式什么的，记不得了，就像是硬启动后进入win7的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • makefile编译时，明明那个文件夹存在，为啥提示找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463955 执行错误情况如下： root@ubuntu:/mnt/hgfs/NXP/ASC884xA_5xA_SDK6.2_wk1420/ASC88xx_SDK/Driver_Source_Codes/VideoServer/TW2866_v3.0.0.3# make make -C M=/mnt/hgfs/NXP/ASC884xA_5xA_SDK6.2_wk1420/ASC88xx_SDK/Driver_Source_Codes/VideoS
<^k^>  ─> erver/TW2866_v3.0.0.3 modules make: *** M=/mnt/hgfs/NXP/ASC884xA_5xA_SDK6.2_wk1420/ASC88xx_SDK/Driver_Source_Codes/VideoServer/TW2866_v3.0.0. …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41103
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | ZFS On Linux现状
<sennn> 我在尋求幫助
<sennn> anyone？
<wzssyqa> sennn: 直接说嘛
<nyfair> onlylove: 有没有zfs for windows?
<sennn> 大家知不知道口腔腮部咬合痕？
<wzssyqa> sennn: 太专业了
<sennn> anyone？
<wzssyqa> sennn: 你确定你没问错地方？
<wzssyqa> 欢送首席
 * adam_magic_pack 妈蛋, 这个bug今天修不了了
<sennn> 可能吧
<imtxc> 翻过去都不能访问 duckduckgo 了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 开心调皮幽默一句话 : 父母在,不远游,宅在家里玩网游。
<bugone> 好空虚
<bugone> 你们这群混蛋
<bugone> 出来聊天嘛
<daraircus> ★
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 新人求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463956 在下用playonliunx安装异形繁殖2突袭的时候，playonlinux报错 包安装程序失败, 除非你设置 /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope 为 0 在下小白，想求教，按照提示设置了，会不会影响系统，在下之前通过playonlinux安装的游戏和wine安装的软
<^k^>  ─> 件会不会受到影响，新人求教谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 好学小呆 — 2014-09-12 20:16
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • mount 挂载windows网络共享问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463957 尝试很多挂载参数，但都不成成功。共享为windows 2008 如: mount.cifs //192.168.1.2/test /tt -o username=user,password=123,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 或 mount -t cifs //192.168.1.2/test /tt -o username=user,password
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 好孤单
 * jiero 摸摸 happyaron
 * jiero 摸摸 kandu
<uuair> 你可以下楼跑圈啊
<jiero> uuair:  看到无数和我脑袋不一样的人，好孤单。
<uuair> jiero: 你在干什么?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 求教,复制到home下的文件夹,linux下进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463958 我是准备刷路由器，看了这个贴子 Quote: uubunt系统命令行下安装tftp（图形界面进入命令行Ctrl+Alt+F1） sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install tftp 复制代码 停止网络服务 sudo service network-manager stop 复制代码
<^k^>  ─> 修改本地网络地址 sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.11.2 #必须是11.2地址 sudo ifconfig eth0 netmask 255.255.255.0 #此步可以省略 …
<jiero> uuair:  我在惆怅
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> jiero: 惆怅毛，赶紧滚回家
<macint0sh> ^k^: 辛苦啦
<jusss> jiero: 信用卡用设置密码吗？
<jusss> jiero: 据说国外的都没密码
<onlylove> jusss: 银联要，VISA不要
<onlylove> jusss: 凭密消费的话，被盗刷银行不负责，凭签名的话，银行好像要担责
<onlylove> jusss: 就是你消费的时候输入密码，银行认为该笔交易得到你的授权，
<jusss> onlylove: soga
<onlylove> jusss: 如果可能，不要设密码
<jusss> onlylove: 那如果网上消费呢？买国外的vps
<onlylove> jusss: 那个是要卡号有效期和CVV
<jusss> onlylove: cvv是最后3个数字？
<onlylove> jusss: CVV就是末三码，你找个东西糊起来
<onlylove> jusss: 你搜CVV就知道了
<onlylove> jusss: 凭卡号和CVV可以消费
<jusss> onlylove: 那不是太容易被盗了，比如我知道了你的卡号，我就能用你的卡号在网上买东西了
<onlylove> jusss: 你不知道有效期和CVV
<jusss> onlylove: 那如果我捡到你的卡，不也是可以随便刷了阿门
<onlylove> jusss: 是的
<onlylove> jusss: 所以丢了要赶紧挂失
<jusss> onlylove: 我的交行青年黑visa卡审核通过了，下一步是不是直接给我送卡呀
<jusss> onlylove: 我也马上有visa卡了，啦啦啦啦啦
<onlylove> jusss: 审核完了不是征信么？
<onlylove> jusss: 初审？
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是通过了，应该半个月之内给你卡
<jusss> onlylove: 已经征信完了
<onlylove> jusss: 那就是批了呗
<jusss> onlylove: 申请的第4天打电话给我，第5天直接尼玛去公司找我了，然后第6天审核通过
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 求教ubuntu下linux，操作的提示“transfer timed out” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463959 也是一个关于刷路由器的问题，按照如下贴子操作 Quote: （以Buffalo WHR-G300N V2路由器为例） 以发行版Ubuntu为例（如果你在Windows下，可下载Ubuntu的ISO文件，再用wubi安装Ubuntu，可免去重新分区
<^k^>  ─> 的麻烦），下载Buffalo WHR-G300N V2路由器的FTP版固件文件，放到Ubuntu的/home目录下，改名rf.bin，刷入的方法如 …
<jusss> onlylove: 这个还款怎么还呀？我没交行的借记卡，需要去存取款一体机还吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 那不是我需要考虑的问题
<onlylove> jusss: 不需要存取款一体机，ATM就行
<onlylove> jusss: ATM直接应该有信用卡还款
<onlylove> jusss: 反正招行的有
<jiero> onlylove:  。
<^k^> macint0sh, .. 休息一下 ..  21:57
<Dary> q
<jiero> jusss:  你直接要 visa 卡，没银联的？
<jiero> onlylove: 我不太明白，怎么从ATM往信用卡里存钱转账？
<onlylove> jiero: 就是转账
<jiero> onlylove:  ATM机只写着还款。
<onlylove> jiero: 你账单多少钱，就往信用卡里划多少钱
<onlylove> jiero: 对啊
<onlylove> jiero: 信用卡还款就是转账
<jiero> onlylove: 我想要把钱存入信用卡账户。
<onlylove> jiero: 傻不傻
<onlylove> jiero: 信用卡没利息不说，取现还有很贵的手续费
<jiero> onlylove: 你怎么想的？？？？
<jiero> onlylove:  我要存入后转走
<onlylove> jiero: 我没怎么想，你问问 imtxc ，把钱存信用卡是不是很愚蠢
<jiero> onlylove: 再说我的信用卡取现100%而且无费用
<onlylove> jiero: 随你
<onlylove> imtxc: jiero 说他的信用卡取现不要钱
<jusss> jiero: 双币种
<jusss> jiero: 你的卡真好，取现无费用
<onlylove> jusss: 有可能是两张卡，有可能是双标
<onlylove> jusss: 你觉得可能啊
<jiero> onlylove jusss 一个月一次。 http://ccclub.cmbchina.com/ccproduct/newcustomer.aspx
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 申请信用卡，快速在线办卡-招商银行信用卡官方网站
<jusss> onlylove: 那个cvv用遮盖吗
<jiero> onlylove: 你觉得没可能么？
<onlylove> jusss: 当然要盖上
<jusss> onlylove: 被别人记住了不是很容易被盗
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 用什么盖上？还有那个有效期是啥
<jiero> jusss: 噢。
<jiero> jusss: 那么你的是什么开头啊 45还是62？
<onlylove> jiero: 没见一月一次
<jiero> onlylove:  YOUNG卡
<onlylove> jiero: VISA的都是4头的
<jiero> onlylove:  噢。反正jusss的就不是银联卡了是吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 就一笔，有毛用
<onlylove> jiero: 双标
<jiero> onlylove:  所以我想问是什么开头
<onlylove> jiero: 双标卡，带VISA的都是4
<jiero> onlylove: 一笔就没用了？。。。受不了你
<onlylove> jiero: 单标银联才是6
<onlylove> jiero: 我身上现钱不多，我一个月经常要用现金
<onlylove> jiero: 所以对我没用
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。其他卡难道能取更多？
<jiero> onlylove: 不懂你的心是怎么判定的
<jusss> onlylove: 这个信用卡开通网银可以不设密码不设什么电子卡之类的？那么需要去柜台开通网银吗？
<jiero> jusss: 问银行的。问 onlylove  他必须有和你一样的信用卡才行。
<onlylove> jiero: 借记卡随便取
<jiero> jusss: 。。。你。。。社会常识好弱。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 每一笔都不要手续费
<jiero> onlylove: 借记卡是你帐户里的钱。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 受不了你了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你意思是信用卡你不用还咯
<jiero> onlylove: 信用卡可能是40天后还。
<onlylove> jiero: 都是你的钱，羊毛出在羊身上
<onlylove> jiero: 你40天后哪里来钱？
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧，如果你的信用卡是10万额度，你拿出来去理财1个月，赚到250。就是这样。
<onlylove> jiero: 10W额度……250……
<jiero> onlylove: 不懂预算。。你说话。
<onlylove> jiero: 你果然是富二代
<jiero> onlylove: 额度！
<jiero> onlylove: 如果！
<jiero> onlylove: 根本不需要啥富二代。
<onlylove> jiero: 没有如果，你都10W额度了，你连250都不放过
<jiero> 我旁边的就不是，他就有10万额度
<jiero> onlylove: 10万额度，月收入9000，怎么了？
<onlylove> jiero: 频道第一土豪当当，才5W额度
<jusss> onlylove: 那个卡背面的持卡人签名有啥用？
<jiero> onlylove: 人家办理的早，办理的时候单位和银行铁。
<jiero> onlylove: 当当在美国公司啊
<jusss> onlylove: 害怕别人不知道你的名字吗
<onlylove> jusss: 按流程，要核对签名
<onlylove> jusss: 签名和卡背面不符，银行有权拒收
<onlylove> jusss: 银行不收单，就不会付钱，你就需要自己付钱
<jiero> onlylove: 我不明白你为啥那么反感信用卡，做决定怎么用的一直是你，若你搞错了。那也是你的问题。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 国内信用卡的优惠还是很多的-比如交通银行沃尔玛 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我现在无业不能办理~
<onlylove> jiero: 信用卡是给有钱人准备的，我这种无固定收入的人不适合
<jusss> onlylove: 那国内有人签名吗？大部分人签名吗？卡背面
<jiero> onlylove: 错了。信用卡是给没钱人找点额外钱花的。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  所谓的有钱人也当自己没钱省钱
<onlylove> jiero: 呵呵
<onlylove> jiero: 你去研究下信用卡来历再说话
<jiero> onlylove: 信用卡交给很多笨蛋就是给银行牟利的。
<onlylove> jusss: 很多人都签
<jiero> onlylove: 除非你自己承认自己无法驾驭
<onlylove> jiero: 我能驾驭，那有咋样
<onlylove> jusss: 按流程，不签名是无效的
<jiero> onlylove: 那就好好用
<onlylove> jiero: 没啥好好用不好好用，我批卡以后发现，这东西对我来说没啥用
<jiero> onlylove: 有用啊，等你真的突然没钱的时候，就会暂时依赖信用卡
<jiero> onlylove: 比如靠积攒的积分混几口饭吃。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 这个没密码太容易被盗了吧在网上，比如我去买vps，他们要了我的卡号 cvv和有效期限，哪不是能用我的卡刷东西了
<onlylove> jusss: 是的
<jiero> onlylove: 今天我换了一盒点心和一副墨镜。
<onlylove> jiero: 混毛，我真没钱的时候不敢刷卡好么
<jusss> onlylove: 那你信用卡还不设置密码？
<onlylove> jiero: 我不能保证我能还清
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。你自己无法掌握啊。
<jusss> jiero: 你信用卡设置密码吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 信用卡过了免息期是复利
<onlylove> jiero: 你说没钱的时候暂时依赖
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道没钱多久
<jiero> onlylove:  改成分期还款。
<onlylove> jiero: 分期也还不起
<onlylove> jiero: 我就一句话，你知道你没钱多久？
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道你敢刷布
<jiero> onlylove: 你知道了就不用那个功能，有把握就用！靠你决定！
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 所以没钱了，我也不能依赖信用卡
<jiero> onlylove: 一点判断力都没有，你就没钱了。活该
<onlylove> jiero: 呵呵，那些破产的都有判断力
<jiero> onlylove: 你不是人家那种情况。
<onlylove> jiero: 私下认为安然和雷曼兄弟比你有钱多了
<onlylove> jiero: 人有旦夕祸福
<onlylove> jiero: 天有不测风云
<jiero> onlylove: 你在扯什么。
<jiero> onlylove: 你在扯你自己吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 我什么没扯，
<jiero> onlylove: 只有你自己的情况才是你需要考虑怎么用信用卡的。
<onlylove> jiero: 你能提前知道你家人突然生病，一下子用光你所有存款还借钱的情况
<onlylove> jiero: 你不知道
<jiero> onlylove:  当然不能，你知道没钱做手术，你没有信用卡，就差4000的情况么？
<jiero> onlylove: 你当然不会想那种可能导致没钱的后果，
<onlylove> jiero: 你刷了那4000，什么时候还
<onlylove> jiero: 有句话可是叫祸不单行的
<jiero> onlylove: 。你不刷是你想要的情况？
 * jiero 想踢了 onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 我还想踢了你呢
<jiero> onlylove: 你这意思就是，我们不需要买保险。
<onlylove> jiero: 信用卡不是保险，信用卡是借贷
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<onlylove> jiero: 你给保险公司投保，保险公司要给你分红或者赔付，信用卡给你啥
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见糕富帅
<onlylove> happyaron: 先给我踢了罗杰
<happyaron> lainme: 蓝莓姐来北京么，求接见
<happyaron> onlylove: 糕富帅惹不起啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 和他吵了一晚上，烦死了
<happyaron> onlylove: /ignore
<happyaron> ofan: 拜见大风扇
<onlylove> happyaron: 粗事情我担着
<happyaron> pity: 拜见p哥哥
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见康哥
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜见吓尿壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 袜子啥时候改名了
<jiero> onlylove:  给你积分
 * kandu 拜哈皮保平安
<onlylove> jiero: 我公司比银行大方多了
<happyaron> onlylove: 你问他就好了
<happyaron> kandu: 拜见kandu叔
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是设个密码吧，天朝法律和国外的不一样
<jiero> onlylove:  呵。保险公司要你投钱来
<onlylove> jusss: 天朝的法律就是，你密码交易，丢了我不赔
<onlylove> jiero: 保险公司给不给你分红啊？
<happyaron> onlylove: 非密码交易好像也没听说赔的
<onlylove> jiero: 你买意外险，出了事情，保险公司赔钱不
<onlylove> jiero: 赔的钱需要你还不
<jiero> onlylove: 那是你已经投资了金钱。
<onlylove> jiero: 你刷了信用卡的钱，可是要还的，一分不能少，还得交利息
<jiero> onlylove: 信用卡是银行投资给你！
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 对，银行投资给你，所以你要给银行回报
<onlylove> jiero: 这世界上没傻子
<onlylove> jiero: 银行如果没有回报，为何要给你投资
<jiero> onlylove: 这世界上只要骗倒足够的人就行了，不需要骗倒全部
<jiero> onlylove: 就像微软只要拉住一群人必须用正版一样。
<onlylove> jiero: 貌似骗到你了？
<jiero> 其他你们随意
<onlylove> jiero: 毛拉住一群人
<jiero> onlylove: 哈你随意吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 微软有律师好么
<onlylove> jiero: IBM律师更多
<jiero> onlylove: 不管什么手段。
<onlylove> jiero: 不择手段的人，都是卑鄙肮脏的人
<jiero> onlylove:  啊哈哈。你有病啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 君子有所为有所不为
<jiero> onlylove:  你自己拥有的资源不是从别人哪里换来的么。依靠资源的么。
<onlylove> jiero: 我也付出了
 * jiero 没人是干净的
<onlylove> jiero: 我付出了劳动，公司给我钱
<jiero> 因为这套系统就是这样。
<onlylove> jiero: 呵呵
<jiero> 只是不知道
<onlylove> jiero: 因为你自己不干净，所以觉得别人不干净
<jiero> 不去考虑
<onlylove> jiero: 就像你说我阴暗，所以觉得所有人都阴暗一样
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我承认我阴暗
<jiero> onlylove: 不说了
<onlylove> jiero: 说不过了？
<jusss> happyaron: 你的信用卡设密码了吗
 * jiero 只希望 onlylove  对自己好点
<lainme> happyaron: wzssyqa 去了联系你们
<happyaron> jusss: y
<happyaron> lainme: 好的
<jiero> lainme:  噢。那么说就没下次了~
<jiero> 可能吧~
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 明明没尿
<jiero> wzssyqa:  尿？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 看了之后不是尿了么，后来收回去没是另一回事
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你有玩ci20么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没有hdmi线表示很捉急
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯，起来了，在那跑着呢
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我找人要了根hdmi->vga
<jusss> happyaron: 那你的vcc码遮盖了吗
<happyaron> wzssyqa: o
<happyaron> jusss: 磨没了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 其实你只要能搞到ip，不需要显示器
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 上边有写mac地址，你通过dhcp服务器查一下，就知道ip了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 懒得折腾
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 可以直接在交换机端口上看谁上来了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那就行了
<wzssyqa> 不需要折腾，插上电源，网线就能用
<jusss> happyaron: 那你国外购物时，需要你的密码吗？
<happyaron> jusss: 不需要
<happyaron> jusss: 默认的密码是给银联通道设的
<happyaron> jusss: VISA通道不特别说明仍然没有密码
<jusss> happyaron: 哦
<jusss> happyaron: 需要去柜台开通网银吗？
<happyaron> jusss: 额我没
<happyaron> 支付宝直接能用
<happyaron> wzssyqa: jessie 啥时候冻结？
<jusss> happyaron: 不开通网银，国内没刷visa的地方吧
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 11月份
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • liveCD在线等 --求修复启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463961 我现在U盘启动liveCD （MBR+GRUB4DOS启动） 在线等 ubuntu14.04在MBR模式下安装 win8.1在efi模式下安装 3个磁盘为GPT，grub4dos引导不了卡 现在完全进不了ubuntu（/dev/sdc3) liveCD因该可以修复才是卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 赶
<^k^>  ─> 集人 — 2014-09-12 22:40
<happyaron> jusss: 不知道
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哦
<wzssyqa> jusss: 有些外国人多的地方能刷visa
<jusss> wzssyqa: 网上购物都会要你的卡号 有效期限 vcc吗？国外网站
<happyaron> jusss: 亚马逊不要vcc
<happyaron> jusss: 卡号有效期就可以
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> happyaron: 哦
<jusss> happyaron: 那卡号有效期是不是也该遮盖呀
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 又用回openbox了
<knownbad> 烂屁眼？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 滚
<knownbad> 用着 XFCE，等 LXQT 成熟后换。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, xfce不够给力
<knownbad> 还可。
<knownbad> 反正 JESSIE beta 的预设是 XFCE.
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不用预设
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 直接上openbox
<knownbad> 算了，不坏不修。
<stmsgebjgd> 和坏不坏没关系  关键是换个桌面 换个心情
<knownbad> 就是蛋疼何必修饰？
<knownbad> 老婆说我有逻辑强迫症，好似真有。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 为啥？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆在家干嘛呢
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我准备今年12月份回国
<knownbad> 干我？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 带小孩一起
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 反正你不育
<knownbad> 不是你回北京吗？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 是啊
<knownbad> 去体验雾买吗？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 对啊
<knownbad> 年轻就是好。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你确实够老了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-13
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级到14.04后桌面不出菜单栏,任务栏? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463963 集成HD4200显卡,最近从12.04升级至14.04后进入桌面后,没有菜单栏/任务栏弹出,只有壁纸,右键有显示,在12.04使用正常.安装显卡驱动后分辨率降低,进不了桌面,怎么办? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzhua1623
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-09-13 7:40
<jusss`> 按ctrl键按的我小拇指疼
<jusss`> .
<jusss> .
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • latex命令找不到.sty文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463964 在ubuntu 10.04下，latex命令找不到.sty文件。我用locate查看，发现.sty就在如下路径下： /usr/local/texlive/2013/texmf-dist/tex/latex/sectsty/sectsty.sty /usr/local/texlive/2013/texmf-dist/tex/latex/lastpage/lastpage.sty 但latex
<^k^>  ─> 的时候，就是不能自动找到这两个文件，请问我应该做什么设置吗？在12.04下自动可以。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 都高三了还不赶快学习去
<StarBrilliant> 唔？
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 你不是高三了？
<StarBrilliant> 哇？
<StarBrilliant> 嗷……
<StarBrilliant> >_<
<StarBrilliant> 咻~
<dmint_> biubiu~
<dmint_> 谁能不google告诉我hp的全称~~
<StarBrilliant> dmint_: Hawlett-Packerd
<StarBrilliant> 如果没有拼错的话
<dmint_> wow！
<dmint_> 跪拜
<StarBrilliant> dmint_: Hawlett-Packered
<dmint_> StarBrilliant: almost there
<StarBrilliant> dmint_: Hewlett-Packard
<dmint_> StarBrilliant: Hewlett-Packard
<dmint_> yep
<StarBrilliant> 第三个是Googld出来的
<StarBrilliant> 第三个是Google出来的
<dmint_> lol
<dmint_> 我从来不知道呢。。好文盲
<StarBrilliant> 因为偶以前有台HP
<dmint_> XD
<StarBrilliant> 很吵很烫的HP本子
<StarBrilliant> 开机CPU上90C
<StarBrilliant> A卡
<StarBrilliant> 散热很渣
<StarBrilliant> HP的散热一向渣
<dmint_> 我之前的本子是富士通。。渣显卡坏了两次
<StarBrilliant> 日本货不喜
<dmint_> 我也不喜，不是我选的
<jusss> hp 怪异的本本
<StarBrilliant> fuji的货就让十一区的人买吧
<StarBrilliant> 听说十一区喜欢买国产货
<StarBrilliant> 从当年 PC98 时代就是
<dmint_> 我在扫forbes global 500公司
<StarBrilliant> 有人玩过 PC98 吗？
<StarBrilliant> 八十年代的东西啦
<dmint_> 神马是PC98
<StarBrilliant> ....
<dmint_> 我还没出生。。80年代
<StarBrilliant> 日本的一个电脑架构
<StarBrilliant> 当年因为IBM机不支持日文
<StarBrilliant> 所以日本没有用上IBM机
<StarBrilliant> 而是用PC98机
<dmint_> 呃
<StarBrilliant> NEC的一个计算机架构
<dmint_> NEC。。
<dmint_> http://fortune.com/fortune500/wal-mart-stores-inc-1/
<^k^> dmint_: ⇪ Wal-Mart Stores - Fortune 500 2014 - Fortune
<StarBrilliant> 唔哇？
<dmint_> 我表示没什么玩的文化
<dmint_> T T
<StarBrilliant> Wal-Mart
<dmint_> 一直是老大
<StarBrilliant> 呜
<dmint_> 居然超过了石油，沃尔玛好牛
<StarBrilliant> 咕
<dmint_> 诶，我的昵称有人用啦？
<StarBrilliant> dmint_: netsplit了
<StarBrilliant> dmint_: 在netsplit另一端有人用
<dmint_> T T
<happyaron> jusss: 反正就是自己拿着别给别人看就好了。
<jusss> 今天怎么了，又开始net split了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04 安装完毕后选择重启，第一次启动不了，第二次能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463966 安装系统完毕后 出现提示要重启计算机，点了重启，引导菜单出来了，选择ubuntu，就黑住不动了，断电重启，就都能正常启动了，什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> suishuhao — 2014-09-13 9:45
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 文泉驿微米黑能显示韩文吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463967 文泉驿微米黑能显示韩文吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yufw — 2014-09-13 9:49
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Lubuntu批量转换不同文件夹里的图片问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463968 A文件夹里包含很多子文件夹，里面有jpg和png格式的图片（有些图片名字还缺少后缀） 我要批量都转换成jpg的。之前撒一个个的点进去文件夹用convert命令 有没有批量的办法？或者脚本 windows下
<wzssyqa> 周末都没人说话了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我希望的一天 : 我希望有一天能用鼠标双击我的钱包, 选中一张百元大钞,按下"ctrl+c",接着不停地"ctrl+v"。
<jusss> 选中一张百元大钞，按下M-w，M-9999999,C-y
<jusss> 16WAAGG2D:逮到你了
 * jusss 大家快来围观数字开头的nick呀！
<jusss> 16WAAGG2D: .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妈妈的爱 : "妈妈,你不爱我。""傻孩子,妈妈不爱你爱谁啊?""你们两个妈妈都爱。""那你为什么给弟弟生个哥哥,却不给我生个哥哥。"
<jiero> wzssyqa: 噢。今天是大家放假。我照常
 * jiero 照常惆怅啊
<JTIMHEX> 大家周末好
<jiero> JTIMHEX 营养
<jiero> lainme_:  在继续努力？
<bokuno> 去网吧上网，安装虚拟机，可能启动U盘里面的系统吗？上次安装了个vbox，结果网络中段，系统自己重启了。。。
<gebjgd> bokuno: 自己买个电脑算了
 * jiero 累不累
 * jiero 为什么想不到办法。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 gebjgd
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove
<gebjgd> jiero: 撸管累的？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我不喜欢
<jiero> .... 难道只能有这一种作法，想法把那些不知道流向，不在意流向的资金集中起来，支配好。。。
 * jiero 不想。。
<bokuno> test
<^k^> bokuno:点点点.  14:26
<bokuno> gebjgd: 有没有安装时可以不中断win的网络的虚拟机？不然网吧管理软件会重启系统的
<jussss> bokuno: vbox有的好像可以
<bokuno> jussss: 某些vbox版本的？上次下载了个最新版本的，不行，会重启
<jiero> 4个半月，大概130天，是我的极限了看来。以后再也不会这样了。
<jiero> 哈哈~
<jussss> bokuno: 嗯，某些版本
<jussss> bokuno: 最新版本的太垃圾了
<jussss> 装个debian都尼玛提示什么错误，换成老版本一点问题没有
<jussss> 新版本sucks
<gebjgd> bokuno: 没有win 不清楚
<onlylove> bokuno: 你看看qemumanager吧，我记得大部分虚拟机都要装网卡驱动，所以网络肯定会断
<onlylove> bokuno: 还有，你没事在网吧装毛虚拟机
<gebjgd> bokuno: 直接livecd不就行了
<YDJX> http://www.yesesn.com/?fromuid=42438
<^k^> YDJX: ⇪ 夜色熟女街，夜色熟女论坛，国内一线熟女控交流主题社区 - Powered by Discuz!
<YDJX> 有人有帐号么
<dmint> 我擦
<YDJX> 我意思是有人知道这个么
<gebjgd> YDJX: 太落后了  直接 myfreecams
<YDJX> 那是什么？
<gebjgd> YDJX: google
<GODDOG> 无聊啊 又开学了
<YDJX> gebjgd:  大师啊
<gebjgd> YDJX: 看了好几年了
<gebjgd> YDJX: 你太闭塞了
<jinjiachen_tux> anybody?
<gebjgd> jinjiachen_tux: ？
<jinjiachen_tux> i'm new here, hello~
<gebjgd> jinjiachen_tux: 看topic 说汉语
<jinjiachen_tux> 噢~好的
<jiero> gebjgd 看来真的有今年的新人。好几年不见了。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 这是哪一年出生的？
<gebjgd> jiero: 新人年年有
 * dmint 也是新人
<jiero> gebjgd: 但是年轻的不多了
<dmint> 怎么算年轻呢
<jinjiachen_tux> 啊，dmint我在python的频道里也遇到了
<dmint> hey
<jiero> 98年的么。
<dmint> 噗
<jinjiachen_tux> hello
<^k^> jinjiachen_tux:点点点.  15:32
<dmint> 那我很老。。。
<dmint> 90
<jinjiachen_tux> me 91
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 结果还是老家伙啊
<jiero> 哈哈
<dmint> 哈哈哈
<dmint> jiero: 你多老
<jiero> 好多年没来大学新生了
<jiero> dmint:  07年来的
 * dmint 被人说不像是用irc的人
<jiero> dmint: 那你周围还不错
<jiero> 至少知道
<dmint> jiero: 必须知道 哈哈哈 都是屌丝码农
<jiero> dmint: 也是，不过Ubuntu论坛里说实在曾经活跃的有1半不是码农。
<gebjgd> 一堆90后说自己老
<dmint> jiero: 噢，我没逛过论坛  T T
<gebjgd> 真讽刺
<gebjgd> 80后路过
<dmint> gebjgd: 90按照98的标准就素老
<jinjiachen_tux> 我在12年去论坛，那是我第一次得到帮助的地方 ~
<dmint> 我其实用mac 别t我。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 对我来说，你就老了。
 * jiero 也老了
<dmint> 好，老的好
<gebjgd> dmint: 品味
<dmint> 品味一流
<gebjgd> dmint: 用苹果产品的还品味一流？
<dmint> gebjgd: 不觉得有多坏
<gebjgd> dmint: 比win还坏
<dmint> 我以为品味你说的是这句话。。老的好
<dmint> gebjgd: 来说说撒
<gebjgd> dmint: 不能自己定制硬件
<jiero> 。
<gebjgd> dmint: 对硬件支持比linux都差
<jiero> 其实我觉得 系统都差不多了。。。
<dmint> you have your choice on the hardwares before you buy Apple products, simply yes or no...
<jiero> dmint 外设，其他的组件
<dmint> yes then go ahead and get a mac, otherwise, assemble your own
<jiero> dmint: put away the computer itself
<dmint> 呃，输入法。。换回来
<gebjgd> 所以说用苹果产品的人连硬件都不知道是啥
<bokuno> So good Englisg
<dmint> gebjgd: 对硬件的支持确实不知道
<jiero> gebjgd:  不需要知道
<dmint> 因为不关注硬件，没有这个需求
<jiero> gebjgd:  只要给钱就行了
<gebjgd> jiero: 需要
<jiero> gebjgd:  apple 拿到钱替你搞定
<gebjgd> dmint: 更好的游戏体验
<dmint> 至少外观设计对我来说也很重要
<dmint> 我不打游戏，哈哈
<jiero> gebjgd: 忘记那些，只有支持 apple 的才存在，apple 让你忘记 还有 windows
<dmint> 我的需求：便携，外观，足够让我写代码就可以了
<dmint> 呐，不用linux我干嘛来这里呢
<gebjgd> dmint: 所以说你的品味不一流
<gebjgd> dmint: 硬件支持 Linux也比mac好
<jiero> dmint: 其实没关注，没有理解，怎么能说有品味？
<dmint> 我说的品味一流，指的是，“老的好这句话
<jiero> 。。。
<dmint> 你们不要围攻我，在没理解context的情况下
<dmint> 对于硬件的支持，是因为mac不需要
<jiero> 。才不是。
<dmint> 定制自己的系统，只需要支持好自己的就可以了
<dmint> 我以为说的是搞基的品味。。。
<dmint> 完全没说linux or mac，which one resembles a better teste
<dmint> lol
<dmint> taste
<jiero> ... 好无聊。
<dmint> 话说。。我要给这个你们讨厌的公司打工了。。
<dmint> 所以，任何意见都可以听听
<dmint> for my own interest
<jiero> 观点不同。是基于选择路线上的层层选择。
<jiero> 没啥好说的
<dmint> 嗯，品味是你的品味，评价是你的评价
<jiero> dmint: 其实我讨厌任何大的团体。
 * dmint uses linux, /me uses ubuntu and /me has a bad taste...
<jiero> 和是apple是啥都没关系
<dmint> oops
<dmint> lol
<jiero> 最讨厌大家都一样
 * dmint uses linux, she uses ubuntu and has a bad taste...
 * bokuno 上网本跑linux+2G GMS网络 有谁和我一样lol
<jiero> dmint: 。。。又是一个女孩子。。。
 * dmint 打算买air装linux
<dmint> zuo不zuo。。。
<jinjiachen_tux> no zue no die
<jinjiachen_tux> lol
<dmint> just do it
 * anohigisavay watching, smirking, arms crossed
<dmint> anohigisavay: you bad....
<jiero> 。。。你们。。。。。。
<jiero> 一伙的？
<anohigisavay> 不是啊，我是arch党
 * dmint 不和老家伙 anohigisavay一伙儿
 * anohigisavay 不和ubuntu党一伙
<jiero> 我说的是一个公司的同时？
<jinjiachen_tux> i am linux dang!!
<jiero> 同事？
<dmint> nope
<jiero> ok
<dmint> 基友
<jiero> ..
<jiero> ....
 * anohigisavay 和dmint是fiance[e]
<jiero> ....
<jiero> 你们还是开溜吧。
<jiero> 这里是不详之处
<onlylove> dmint: 论外观和便携，日货甩苹果一条街，NEC东芝VAIO
<dmint> jiero: 我觉得偶尔看看你们聊天挺好玩的。。
 * anohigisavay doesn't always come to #ubuntu-cn, but when he comes, he comes heavily armored
<dmint> onlylove: 不太喜欢外观，其实我对外观的要求比较高
<dmint> anohigisavay: definitely your choice
<dmint> anohigisavay: you deserve it
<onlylove> dmint: 苹果外观真的一般，便携直接没法和日货比
<dmint> onlylove: 我希望你明白，个人对于外观的要求，还是不一样的，哈哈
 * anohigisavay peels off his pants
<jiero> dmint 好奇一下，这么喜欢用英语？
<jiero> ...
<dmint> jiero: 我还是用中文吧，就是换输入法有时候懒得换
<jiero> dmint: 不是，我只是好奇为甚而么
<onlylove> dmint: 等你各个品牌的机器都摸一下，就知道了
<dmint> onlylove: vaio摸过
<onlylove> dmint: pro？
<jiero> dmint:  你可以随意用英文，这里都能看懂，以前我没用汉语输入法时也用英文
<dmint> 嗯 retina
<onlylove> dmint: 别拿那些4000出头的和我说，我摸过vaio
<dmint> 好吧，我没有摸过
<onlylove> dmint: 要比就比mac同价位的
<dmint> 没经验
<onlylove> dmint: duo13
<dmint> 目前问题是，没东西给我摸
<jiero> onlylove:   dmint 对硬件没要求，是公司给的
<onlylove> jiero: 好吧
<dmint> 目前没要求一定用
<onlylove> jiero: 不和他说了
<dmint> onlylove: 没这么闭塞，你说说无妨啊
<jiero> dmint: 。直接看介绍好了。
<dmint> 哈哈，给谁打工，又不是卖身
<anohigisavay> 虽然从没买过苹果货，但是对苹果的外观还是颇为欣赏
<jiero> dmint: 和卖身区别不大
<jiero> 身算什么
<dmint> 打工前和打工后，这个观点上没啥区别
<onlylove> dmint: 你各个品牌的东西都摸过以后，就会发现，苹果其实一般
<dmint> 为什么你们这么tough
<dmint> 我没说过苹果是最好的吧
<onlylove> dmint: 苹果给人高端的印象，只是因为，大部分低端货比着
<jiero> dmint:  有人专门反对苹果的。
<dmint> always，很多人反对的
<jinjiachen_tux> be calm, just tools....
<dmint> 我也没说过苹果高端的呀
<dmint> 哈哈哈
<dmint> dont assume my opinions when i dont say them
<onlylove> dmint: 你说你要外观和便携，不就是讽刺其他机器笨重难看么
<dmint> 没有的，我只是说达到了我的满意程度
<dmint> 逻辑，大哥
<jiero> onlylove 有些人不对比的。
<onlylove> 好吧，你要求真低
<onlylove> 我只能这么说了
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<dmint> 没钱，不好意思
<dmint> 我比较穷 lol
<jiero> dmint ...
<dmint> 高端的笔记本，其实也没有关注
<onlylove> 都用RMBP了，说自己穷
<jiero> dmint: 其实是中国特别而已
<dmint> 所以很可能我不知道很多更好的笔记本
<onlylove> 让这些用四五千的情何以堪
<anohigisavay> 老子土鳖，从来只用戴尔灵越系列，有很多瑕疵，但用的也很爽
 * jiero 用 1000的二手笔记本
<dmint> 没有的，正因为在美国不特殊，很方便买很方便获取信息，就买了
<dmint> 有神马不好吗
 * jiero 整个公司都是用2手，不用新货
<dmint> 学校有优惠，有专卖店
<dmint> 当然方便啦
<dmint> 其实，我真没什么品位和需求，主要足够我写代码就ok了，真么想很多
<dmint> 看起来要顺眼
<dmint> 女生就这个毛病，看起来要顺眼
<bokuno> :) "I wonder nowadays why so many people are taking an IphoneX in there hands..."
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助IMG文件的打包问题，生成的文件总是小一点点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463970 直接上图了 此问题已经困扰我三天三夜了。。。。。。 空间肯定是够了，到底什么原因呢？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zbhe — 2014-09-13 15:57
 * jiero 几乎不分男女。。。
<jiero> 啦啦
<dmint> 啦啦，自便
<dmint> 但是女生是有这个毛病
<dmint> 虽然我也想汉子多一点
<Router2> MBP算什么啊，松下let's note系列才是好本啊
<anohigisavay> dmint: 有没考虑surface pro，又小又轻，分辨率足够，性能足够
<dmint> 话题就是这么打开灯
<dmint> 的
<dmint> 不太喜欢微软，所以没有考虑
<onlylove> Router2: 人根本不知道有那些，公司给啥用啥
<anohigisavay> 虽然不知道能不能跑linux...
<dmint> 啊，我自己的，不是公司的
<dmint> 恰巧进了公司。。没说因为喜欢公司
<yunfan_> imtxc: 发物流
<anohigisavay> 表再争了好嘛，那么多家公司，哪个不都活的好好的
<jiero> onlylove: 是我搞错了
<jiero> anohigisavay:  活的好好的都是因为有人支持
<onlylove> 已经死掉很多了
<anohigisavay> 买他们产品的人那么多，你骂一句相当于骂了一个家族
<jinjiachen_tux> allenware~
<jiero> anohigisavay: 所以可以骂
<dmint> 哎呀，搞半天你们还是误解我的意思
<jiero> dmint: 你有表达任何意思么。。。
<dmint> 卖艺不卖身
<jiero> dmint: 时间就是你的生命，就是身体。。。
<dmint> 就这么简单
<anohigisavay> dmint: let's just switch to arch
<dmint>  anohigisavay sure
<anohigisavay> to save life
<anohigisavay> xD
<anohigisavay> arch and python
<anohigisavay> saves you everything
<anohigisavay> *save
<dmint> anohigisavay: arch is what i wanna install for my next laptop
<anohigisavay> dmint: you won't regret it
<anohigisavay> if you want ubuntu, grab an lxc package and install ubuntu in one command
<dmint>  从来不对硬件多obsessed
<dmint> 或者配置
<jiero> Life-saving technique, don't believe in ANY ADVICES I OFFERED.
<jiero> It will mess up everything.
<onlylove> 靠，出去转一圈，变英文频道了
<jinjiachen_tux> lol
<dmint> depends on what you want, totally respect your idea and choices
<dmint> just dont get me wrong
<dmint> im not here for fighting
<dmint> i ve been a quiet listener.. for a while
<dmint> jiero: you are pretty old-schooled. which is cool and i finally understand why i am not
<jiero> I want the world to respect other's work, and sharing their works without too many barriers.
<jiero> dmint:  old-schooled, what do you mean by that?
<jinjiachen_tux> 保守派？
<dmint> go ahead and do your free software work
<dmint> and free hardware work
<dmint> i also admire that great work
<dmint> i ve been very appreciative of all the contributions you guys made
<dmint> old-schooled--> doing things in a specific way that may require some time and effort
<dmint> but meanwhile, you learn everything you need and you enjoy feeling of success
<dmint> nope
<dmint> not what i mean
<onlylove> jiero是oldschool？那我岂不是underground
<dmint> 这和undergrad有嘛关系呢
<jiero> dmint:  unfortunately im not interested in those, and this is a channel for chatting  - you will found out soon.  I'm interested in how to overhaul the current social system into one that promotes caring and self-awareness in any aspects.
<dmint> jiero: looking forward to your work
<jiero> 哈。 shitbegone.com
<dmint> jiero: whats that? seems not to be your brand
<dmint> http://imagebin.org/319554
<jiero> dmint:  it's from the book im reading
<dmint> got it
<jiero> dmint:  why you using  web browser in cli?
<dmint> js wont run in tereminal
<dmint> XD
<dmint> bye
<dmint> gotta go
<jiero> bye
<dmint> nice meeting you jiero
<jiero> dmint:  me too
<jiero> dmint:  you may disable js in GUI web browser...
<dmint> i got the choice, but i choose not to
<jiero> alright.
<gebjgd> 这么希望说英文
<dmint> browser not open at the time but terminal was
<dmint> 没有啦
<dmint> 又来judge我了，吼吼
<gebjgd> 这么喜欢说英文  考虑是否让所有德国党说德文
<dmint> 别那么有针对性
<dmint> 我都说了，又不是来打架的
<gebjgd> dmint: 在美帝哪里？
<gebjgd> dmint: one night stand来不来？
 * anohigisavay banned this channel
<dmint> 马上去mountain view
<douglas> 你这一口流利的英文瞬间提升了聊天室的逼格
<dmint> 我一口不靠谱的chinglish，还是很难看的
<gebjgd> dmint: 西海岸好啊  日本的核污染物就靠你们净化了
<gebjgd> dmint: 要吸收的干干净净的
<dmint> 我和你没仇吧 XD
<douglas> 哈哈哈哈
<dmint> 你那儿呀 gebjgd
<gebjgd> dmint: 欧洲
<gebjgd> dmint: 没仇所以才想和你one night stand的
<dmint> 啊，是比美国好。。我有考虑过去欧洲
<gebjgd> dmint: 身材如何
<anohigisavay> 突然想起一件事
<gebjgd> dmint: 罩杯 腰围？
<anohigisavay> shitbegone...
<anohigisavay> 如果拿来擦嘴会怎样。。
<dmint> 这算是人身攻击吗
<gebjgd> dmint: 不是  给你介绍个男友吧
<gebjgd> dmint: fivesheep
<dmint> 别名不是swap ass 么
<dmint> 不用啦，谢谢
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> 老屁眼看不下去了  跑了
<onlylove> dmint: 人在yahoo上班哦
<jiero> gebjgd: 最近几年已经没有人和你争嘴贱了
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<dmint> 恰好我室友呆过德国，可是跑美国来了
<gebjgd> jiero: 必须的
<dmint> yahoo挺好呀
<gebjgd> dmint: 德国好地方  美国差点
<dmint> 很多同学在
<jiero> gebjgd: 你知道多数中国人很喜欢扎堆 - 。-
<dmint> 如果不是因为有硅谷，估计没人愿意来美国
<dmint> 那也没办法，中国人就是多
<jiero> dmint:  不知道。
<jiero> dmint:  不是多才扎堆
<jiero> dmint:  是不接受才扎堆
<dmint> 总是这么judge别人，其实你也不会变聪明
<dmint> 如果选择做码农，要怎么选国家地方
<gebjgd> jiero: 还好德国中国人少
<dmint> 倒没觉得
<dmint> 所以说，个人经历不同
<dmint> 不要随便judge别人
<gebjgd> dmint: 当然可以选 找个跨国公司
<jiero> dmint:  ...
<dmint> 室友是美国人，马上同事也都是美国人，你让我怎么扎堆
<jiero> dmint:   观察结果都不能说？
<jiero> dmint:  禁止争论。。世界多无聊
<jiero> dmint:  好吧，扎进美国人堆啊~
<dmint> 看起来你在说我。。
<dmint> 我有考虑过，跨国公司，然后某天外派到其他国家，多好
<gebjgd> dmint: ssi schäfer
<gebjgd> dmint: 去吧
<dmint> judge来judge去的，然后多无聊
<douglas> 把你外派到非洲大草原去
<dmint> 时间都浪费了
<dmint> 诶
<dmint> 大草原，如果我的职业是摄影师也不错
<jiero> dmint:  只聊天不浪费么。。。
<gebjgd> dmint: 还是爱爱好
 * jiero 其实不明白了，到底什么是不浪费
<jiero> 目的之外的都是浪费
 * dmint 耗不起，我已经足够nice了
<onlylove> dmint: 现在你还敢去非洲，真低很佩服
<dmint> 不过感觉你们呢不太nice
<dmint> 就喜欢群殴
<dmint> 哈哈
<douglas> 战乱，病毒
<jiero> dmint 我给自己的规则就是不做绅士。
<douglas> 壮士一去不复返
<dmint> no expectation
<onlylove> dmint: 什么叫nice，不懂
<onlylove> dmint: 英文学的不好
<dmint> 大概就是，不主动攻击
<onlylove> dmint: 还有，不符合你口味的就不nice？
<anohigisavay> 也不符合我的口味
<jiero> 平衡多无聊。
<dmint> 人有多牛逼
<dmint> 不是看嘴的
<jiero> dmint:所以目的不同，我不想多牛逼，我希望所有人都比我牛，
 * jiero 就可以安心的享受了
<dmint> 一个用mac的人，啥也没说呢，就已经被仇视了
<dmint> 啊，快变成歧视了
<jiero> dmint:  。。。你的点太低了。是白富美么。。。
<jiero> dmint:  当然我会根据情况推测。
<dmint> 确实，用词在我看来不是很礼貌
<dmint> 因为之前没来过这里？所以没见识过
<onlylove> 哦，你光说不要别人judge你，你一样在judge别人
<onlylove> 别人只是给你一个可能更好的选择，在你看来就是歧视
<onlylove> 这频道用mac的人不少
<onlylove> 所以，谁也别说谁不够nice
<jiero> 我怎么觉得这里在中国范围都是用词很礼貌的了。。
<jiero> 只是直接，不拐弯。
<dmint> 呃，中国范围没见识过
<dmint> 好吧，如果你早点这么说
<dmint> 我可以理解
<dmint> + onlylove
<gebjgd> dmint: 其实我们不喜欢群殴  我们喜欢群交
<anohigisavay> 中国范围。。。
<jiero> anohigisavay:  可以差一下 log， 然后定义几个不礼貌用语统计一下
<dmint> 我真没能力做这种心理准备。。这些用词不是攻击，而是友好交流。。。
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 最近干嘛呢
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 找到女友了么+
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 有人送上门来了 在加州
<gebjgd> jiero: 你和四川姑娘的生死恋到底怎么样了
<dmint> 词义，语义，不是一个层次
<jiero> 。。。不懂
 * jiero 从小学就养成了习惯：不管别人怎么说我都不在意，只看到我想知道的信息。
<dmint> 语境的作用，我查不出来
<dmint> 我只能单方面理解
<jiero> dmint: 对方歧视也好，反感也好，只是作为一种信息处理。感情控制自如。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 目前看是死透了，我希望死透了
<gebjgd> onlylove: XD
<dmint> 真好
<dmint> 不过嘛，我不太喜欢控制感情
<dmint> 有话直说也是我的方式
<jiero> gebjgd:  要生要死的只是我
<jiero> gebjgd: 能放下了。
 * jiero 现在可以做到在大多数时候不想到她了。
<jiero> 看来也就130天的功效哈。单一付出的爱。
<jiero> dmint:  挺像美国人的
 * jiero 是没有保存秘密的人，但喜欢控制感情这种能力。
 * dmint 喜欢能对别人有好 就尽量友好
<gebjgd> jiero: 挺好
<jiero> dmint:  那也可以不友好啊，只要对方能接受就行，主题是交流的。你顾忌自己态度不好的话——就像我会事后稍微致歉。
<dmint> 哦，为什么不努力愉快的交流？
<jiero> dmint:  你。。。不是说要直说么。。。
<dmint> 好像不够直
<jiero> dmint:  或者我的愉快是可以控制的。
<dmint> 比如推荐其他的笔记本，只是说，我给你推荐XXX
<dmint> 直接说，我给你推荐XXX
<dmint> 不就得了
<jiero> dmint:  。。。你要求太少
<dmint> 和你比确实
<jiero> dmint:  这里的大家很多都用过太多了。
<dmint> 没有关注过硬件和配置
<dmint> 我自己没有个兴趣
<jiero> dmint:  。。。刚才跟你说的大多是设计吧。不是硬件配置
<dmint> 后来说过设计
<jiero> 好吧我错了硬件和设计属于一体的
 * jiero 走了。要不就赶不上娱乐活动了。
<dmint> 终于可以睡了
<anohigisavay> xD
<dmint> 有一种面试的赶脚，哈哈哈
<anohigisavay> 我向大家推荐#archlinux-cn
 * anohigisavay dure
 * anohigisavay duredure
<bokuno> Aoy_c: openshift?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 美女问路 : 一天,路上一美女向我问路。我发誓从未见过如此美若天仙的女孩,也不知道是紧张还是被兴奋冲昏头脑,我把自己家的地址告诉了她。
<zhianguo> 大家  好  问个问题
<zhianguo> 小键盘  数字  不能用   怎么设置
<zhianguo> 搞半天了   不知道怎么搞了
<zhianguo> 小键盘  数字  不能用   怎么设置     谢谢大家
<bokuno> zhianguo: 小键盘灯打开了？用xev测试看是不是好的
<zhianguo> 是好的
<zhianguo> 不知到  哪里设置错了
<zhianguo> 帮帮我
<zhianguo> 能帮下我吗  大家
<mk3548208> 直接说问题
<zhianguo> 小数字键盘  不能用
<zhianguo> 是不是跟那个快捷键有关系
<zhianguo> 要怎么解决
<zhianguo> 看了网上教程  没用啊
<bokuno> zhianguo: 你把问题描述详细点嘛，比如，用的笔记本键盘啦，还是台式机的键盘，之前做过什么事情后出现问题的，具体是什么问题，数字键盘灯点不点得亮，等等
<zhianguo> 台式机   在别的系统里都好好的  就是重装下系统   小键盘数字键能操作鼠标
<zhianguo> 数字键  现在是控制鼠标的
<zhianguo> 小键盘锁等都正常
<bokuno> zhianguo: 小键盘灯numlock能不能打开/关闭数字键盘指示灯？
<zhianguo> 能
<zhianguo> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-03/25096.htm   我按照这个教程做没用呀
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 数字小键盘不能用解决方法_Linux教程_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<zhianguo> 我试了   解决不了呀
<zhianguo> 上面说改个文件  可系统上没那个文件
<zhianguo> /etc/console-tools/remap    这个文件
<sennn_> 大家好
<^k^> sennn_:点点点.  19:11
<zhianguo> 问题在哪里？
<zhianguo> 求指点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ununtu14.4的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463972 第一次装好以后，我安装了重要更新，出问题了，无线网不能用了，重启了几次，好了。可是接下来用火狐玩qq农场，又不行了。我就把系统重装了一次。这次出来的问题是，开机时提示usb错误，错误号码是22,但是我的
<mk3548208> zhianguo,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768192&p=4948640#post4948640  看下这个，或许能解决
<^k^> ⇪ t: [ubuntu] Num lock not working properly
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 架设vpn需要什么设置才能玩美服？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463974 我在digitalocean买了个5美金套餐vps，按照网上说的架设好后http://www.zhihu.com/question/20113381；想用来玩lol美服，但是卡在logging on；还需要什么设置吗？我已经能够通过vpn连接看youtube视频 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 canksfh — 2014-09-13 19:38
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 打水球 :     有个运动员去吃饭,看见饭桌上摆着一大盘汤,里面只有一条豆角, 别无他物。他马上站起来脱衣服。同伴问他怎么回事,他回答到: "我要脱了衣服,跳进盘里去,和那条豆角一起打水球。"
<pity> happyaron: hi
<pity> happyaron: 昨晚太困就睡了，今天去爬了趟凤凰岭，累死了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问这个chap2_1.c~是什么情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463975 用ls命令能看到一个叫chap2_1.c~的文件，但是对它进行操作的时候却被告知不存在这个文件，实际到文件夹里查看，也确实没有。 请问这个chap2_1.c~是什么情况？谢谢！ camford@MyUbuntu:~$ ls Linux_C/ chap2_1.c chap2_
<^k^>  ─> 1.c~ camford@MyUbuntu:~$ cat chap2_1.c~ cat: chap2_1.c~: 没有那个文件或目录 camford@MyUbuntu:~$ ll Linux_C/ 总用量 16 drwxrwxr-x …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • USB转RJ45网口USB网卡驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463976 系统是ubuntu kylin 14.04 AMD64位 USB网卡是USB转RJ45网口 ls命令后，网卡信息：ID 0fe6:9702 Kontron (Industrial Computer Source / ICS Advent) 现在找到一篇网文 http://www.linux521.com/2009/system/201204/15975.html 解决思路
<^k^>  ─> 基本懂，但是编译内核部分说的不详细，而且网文里的驱动下载不了，在网上其他地方也没找到驱动，可能 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教：挂起/合上屏幕 无法唤醒 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463977 菜鸟一只，百度了一下; 1 Quote: 1.修改配置文件/etc/default/acpi-support，更改ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=true 这个文件里没有这一项， 2 Quote: 安装上之后，还要配置文件，sudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support，应该令ACPI_SLEEP=tru
<^k^>  ─> e ，ACPI_HIBERNATE=true， ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=mem，这三句前面没有#。 然后修改/etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf， sudo gedit /etc/ …
<PeterCxy> 大家壕
<anohigisavay> 收到。。。
<anohigisavay> PeterCxy: 真挂了？
<PeterCxy> 好开心。。不是我的客户端有问题
<PeterCxy> 是根本没人。。。
<anohigisavay> 。。。。。。
<caesar`> test
<^k^> caesar`:点点点.  22:18
<caesar`> emacs irc
<jiero> stm
<jiero> aaa
<jiero> 感觉我彻底是世外的人
<rabbitea1_sdf> I'm a slackware user, but not now, later I'll install ubuntu on my Acer c720
<rabbitea1_sdf> my netbook is a better machine tho, more seasoned
<hp> ？？？
<jinjiachen_tux> 大清早有人吗
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-14
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 难享齐人之福——win与ubuntu的战争 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463979 前言 本来亲自将大老婆windows8娶来，但是时间久了老夫妻也有点腻，本着尝试装逼的心态，决定偷腥安装ubuntu14.04，然后制作U盘启动器，许多下一步，分区，进入系统。 问题描述 开机之后直接出现
<yafeng> Hello linux
<yafeng> Hi all
<^k^> yafeng:点点点.  08:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sV2ISwGvAACf8U13nusAALrVQJ7yMQAAKAJ880.jpg 幽默搞笑招牌大盘点
<yafengabc> 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助：rsyslog 错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463983 系统升级过程老是提示有一个软件未能完全安装，并且弹出以下提示 Setting up rsyslog (7.4.4-1ubuntu2.1) ... dpkg: error processing package rsyslog (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10 E: Sub-proce
<jiero> 。。。撑得受不了。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，DD制作windows启动盘失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463984 我在Ubuntu下面想制作个windows启动盘，听说DD命令很强大。但是我第一次用，所以不晓得哪里出了问题。 dd if=download/windows7.iso of=/dev/sdb1 然后过了一会，提示完成，用时1974s…… 可是我重启之后却没法
<jiero> 看我的运气拉。买日本水货。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 alpha080 你女儿怎么样？
<jiero> maplebeats_: 上班么？
<jiero> maplebeats_:  还在玩么、
<jiero> maplebeats_:  去 http://www.huodongxing.com/event/8246813780000 玩玩吧
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 深圳首期StartupIdea创业沙龙活动.每周末_活动行-国内最好的活动报名及售票平台！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2pbyIdDVfAADwMhsgOtgAALrNAFllTcAAPBK974.jpg 据说这是摸奶门的升级版
<netbar_user> 。。。
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 7.6太痛苦了，测试了很多版本只有网络安装才能中文输入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463987 如题，安装live版本，没有中文输入； 手动安装，还是输入不了； 网络安装，不装桌面；手动装桌面后还是不想； 只有网络安装选择安装桌面才有，但是会跟libreoffic等不
<imzf> hi
<^k^> imzf:点点点.  12:15
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04升级到14.04后guest用户有unity桌面环境而我管理员用户怎么就没? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463989 12.04升级到14.04后guest用户有unity桌面环境而我管理员用户就没,用我自己用户ubuntu默认登录后只有一个壁纸,没有侧边的菜单栏显示,而用公共用户登录进去就有的,这
<^k^>  ─> 是为什么,怎么能让我管理员也能用上unity桌面环境. 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzhua1623 — 2014-09-14 14:36
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • update到14.10了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463990 升级过程不顺利，中间发生了“依赖关系被破坏”等诸多问题。好在用命令修复了。 启动后搜狗输入法没了，到网上下了一个最新版重新安装，又好了。 和14.04比，发现了一些变化，比如kde版本高了，unity到了8.0了，而且
<^k^>  ─> 发现源里面居然自带wps office。 也有一些问题，比如鼠标箭头变了，变得比较丑，而且总是一个样子（总是 …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox 4.3.1 安装扩展包失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463992 刚装的XUBUNTU 14 AMD64 系统，用sudo apt-get install virtualbox安装了虚拟机，虚拟机安装了gho版的win7，都运行正常，但是，安装Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.16-95972时，提示 安装扩展包 /home/tigersu/tigersu/Soft
<^k^>  ─> Ware/Linux/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.16-95972.vbox-extpack 失败。 VBoxExtPackRegister returned VERR_VERSION_MISMATCH, pReg=0 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • debain 进入系统的时候无法找到显示器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463994 笔记本联想的y460用unetbootin-windows-608制作的u盘启动盘，现在启动马上就显示can not open display 0 然后一直在哪儿跳，求教怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ghacker — 2014-09-14 16:12
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 求救大神关于vim的很多知识，不甚感激 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463996 对于vim的问题一直是我的一个疑惑点，不明白的有下面几点： 1.ubuntu14.04默认安装是vi还有vim-tiny 2.运行sudo apt-get install vim 安装的是vim-tiny?/ 3./usr/share/vim的文件是vi的配置文件还是vim的配置文件？
<^k^>  ─> 4.vim-full与vim-tiny有什么不同？听说现在ubuntu没有vim-full包了？ 5.gvim是不是vim-gnome？ 6.如果同时安装了gvim与vi …
<GODDOG_> .quit
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 请教各位大牛vim的一些问题，不甚感激 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463997 对于vim的问题一直是我的一个疑惑点，不明白的有下面几点： 1.ubuntu14.04默认安装是vi还有vim-tiny 2.运行sudo apt-get install vim 安装的是vim-tiny?/ 3./usr/share/vim的文件是vi的配置文件还是vim的配置文件
<croner> test
<^k^> croner:点点点.  17:15
<daraircus> HTTP://wapp.baidu.com
<^k^> daraircus: ⇪ type=application/xhtml+xml; charset=utf-8
<jusss> onlylove: 我的卡5天就审核通过了，邮寄却要10天才到，擦擦擦，还附送借记卡，，，擦
<onlylove> jusss: 对啊，都是送借记卡的，你还款可以设置自动
<onlylove> jusss: 10天就10天吧，我记得是审批过了，2天制作卡片，然后挂号信送
<jusss> onlylove: 额度5k
<onlylove> jusss: 不赖啊
<onlylove> jusss: 一月给你1000块，就5K额度
<jusss> onlylove: 还行？我以为你们都很多呢
<onlylove> jusss: 你开玩笑啊，这边额度高的都赚的多好么
<onlylove> jusss: 你看adam那样的壕，不才比你额度多一个0
<jusss> onlylove: 不是一个月5k吗？
<jusss> 咋成1k了
<onlylove> jusss: 你现在一月赚5000？
<jusss> onlylove: 没有，
<onlylove> jusss: 给你工资5倍的额度行不？
<jusss> onlylove: 公司尼玛扣半个月工资
<onlylove> jusss: 我要是有5倍的话，得翻一番还不止
<jusss> onlylove: 15号发，我还不知道我能不能发500
<jusss> 擦擦擦
<jusss> onlylove: 别的新人都有人带，我就木有
<onlylove> jusss: 这个事情你得提
<jusss> onlylove: 看了一个月视频了，感觉眼睛都近视了
<jusss> onlylove: 老板让一个老员工带我，那个老员工都尼玛一周不跟我说一句话
<jusss> onlylove: 就前三天让我看视频，然后就没搭理我了
<GODDOG> jusss 什么视频？ 羞羞的？
<jusss> GODDOG: 财务软件操作视频
<GODDOG> jusss 转管理了 还是说一开始就不是程序猿？
<onlylove> jusss: 你需要好好看，照着做，如果有不会的要问，就算会了也要装不会问几个
<jusss> GODDOG: 管理个毛，就是一服务人员
<jusss> onlylove: 我没会计基础看着好吃力，
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉在那挺受排挤的
<onlylove> jusss: 会计这个行当，属于专业行当，怎么说，一个会计，可以给好几个公司做账，所以怎么说呢
<GODDOG> jusss 努力变身大神 给他们看看
<jusss> onlylove: 我跨入了一个比较陌生的行业，：-（
<GODDOG> jusss 觉得可能是会计都独立工作的原因 和他们交流都有困难
<onlylove> jusss: 给你讲，你看这边什么双薪，都弱爆了，会计可以N薪
<jusss> onlylove: 我是财务软件出现问题帮人解决软件问题，不是会计行业…
<jusss> 手机没电了…
<Newbie2010> 测试
<^k^> Newbie2010:点点点.  18:45
<Newbie2010> 机器人
<daraircus> 免费的openshift如何让它始终在线，每48小时空间就冻结一次。。。
<Newbie2010> 免费的东东不靠谱啊
<Newbie2010> daraircus, 交钱吧……
<jiero> Newbie2010: 。。。
<jiero> 给免费的东西交钱了，就靠谱了对吧
<onlylove> jiero: 不对
<jiero> onlylove:  好吧
<onlylove> jiero: 不靠谱的东西，交钱了也不靠谱
<jiero> onlylove: 靠谱是什么啊
<onlylove> jiero: 可用性
<jiero> onlylove:  不对，是靠着1族谱
<jiero> onlylove: 我买的5个包退货了4个。
<jiero> onlylove:   现在怎么说呢。我不知道了。
<uuair> 问个事,我没在计算机公司干过,现在想去计算机公司谋生,从运营做起如何?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谁背我过河 : 妻子吵着要同丈夫离婚。他们去法院的路上,经过一条宽阔但不深的河。丈夫说:"我把你背过河吧！ " 妻子伏在丈夫背上,过了河。 他俩没走多远,妻子说:"算啦,别离了。咱们回去吧。" 丈夫问:"你不是吵着要离婚吗?"妻子说:"如果真的离了婚,回来时谁背我
<^k^>  ─> 过河呢?"  
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐
<onlylove> uuair: 不管你从何做起，首先，要有人要你
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • VHD挂载安装ubuntu和WIN8.1的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464000 现在是UEFI引导的WIN8.1单系统，之前有做过VHD的win7双系统，好处是不用再重新格盘，就装在一个文件里就行，管理起来比较方便。 想问下有没办法将ubuntu也实现这样的启动呢？ 最好是有详细的教程，如
<^k^>  ─> 果有思路也可以。 今天才在虚拟机上装了ubuntu，很多都是小白，见谅。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sldaniel — 2014- …
<jiero> 。。。。
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 求助python第三方库问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464002 ubuntu新手 安装好python后 安装beautifulsoup等一下第三方库 怎么装都不成功 高手帮指点一下如何安装 感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 vicguo — 2014-09-14 20:02
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
<zhong> 这里有人？
<sailingcai> 应该有人
<zhong> 呃。。。我以为没人
<zhong> 没人说话的么？
<zhong> 用人用xubuntu吗？请教个问题
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 刚刚升级到了14.10，有一些发现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464005 桌面速度更快了，但是还没有unity8,可能要到正式版才能用上吧。一打开应用就出现了崩溃，谷歌chrome，不过不影响。打开文件管理器快多了，原来是偶尔快一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 慕荒城 — 2014-09-1
<^k^>  ─> 4 21:09
<kabaiese> xubuntu正在用，有什么情况，一起探讨
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 急求笔记本ubuntu1404系统没有无线网络的问题 ？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464006 :~$ uname -r 3.13.0-32-generic :~$ sudo ifconfig -a eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 5c:f9:dd:48:63:75 UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1 接收数据包:0 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0 发送
<^k^>  ─> 数据包:0 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 载波:0 碰撞:0 发送队列长度:1000 接收字节:0 (0.0 B) 发送字节:0 (0.0 B) 中断:16 lo …
<yunfan_> wtf, ubuntu 1404.1 装起来以后把我win7的启动项给抹掉了
<yunfan_> 而且是 efi的  我手动加chainloader没用 fuck
<yunfan_> 草 全抹掉了 包括分区
<jiero> yunfan_:  默认是啊
<yunfan_> jiero: 我之前有个debian 安装界面问我是不是要覆盖debian 我就选了那个 没选手动 fuck
<yunfan_> 这个真是坑大了
<jiero> yunfan_:  Linux默认是确定，Windows
<jiero> 是取消~
<yunfan_> jiero: 这根本就是误导
<jiero> yunfan_: 嗯。
<jiero> yunfan_: 我感觉到 我就是那种不会有人喜欢的哈。
 * jiero 今天被一堆人讨厌了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你没有发现ubuntu就是个坑？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我只能说他是一堆狗屎里相对不难吃的 只不过今天让我吃到难吃的部分了
<yunfan_> 我父母许多文件都没了 还得明天去找老电脑恢复下
<jiero> onlylove: 任何产品都会做成坑让你跳
<yunfan_> 但是这个后果很严重
<jiero> onlylove: 有的是火坑，有的是水坑，有的是无底洞。。
<jiero> yunfan_: 你跳进了地道，该打怪了
<daraircus> 准备个分区专门放备份文件
<jiero> 感觉多说博士们都出国去了。。。
<leavfin> 半夜三更，难以入眠，前路未卜，何去何从
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-07
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在已经装好Windows 10的笔记本上装Ubuntu 14.04，遇到问题，求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472582 在选择了自定义分区之后，进行手动分区时，不能看到Windows 10中已经分好的两个区的分区列表，显示全部硬盘都没有分区，有人遇到过没？怎么解决？多谢
<^k^>  ─> ！ 来自我的 Amazon Tate 上的 Tapatalk zz: ffox — 2015-09-07 7:10
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 升级到内核时发生的错误，求助解决，谢谢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472583 15.04 64位 sfc@sfc-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install -f 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • UEFI下如何添加移动硬盘的开机引导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472584 想把ubuntu装入移动硬盘中，但是UEFI只能识别FAT32文件系统。于是把移动硬盘分出1GB给FAT32，其他的空间用来装ubuntu。然后把wubi中的EFI文件夹复制到FAT32中，重启后出现grub>>>提示符，然后就
<^k^>  ─> 不会了。接下来要怎样做才能访问ubuntu系统？ PS：我在安装好后的ubuntu系统的boot/文件夹 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 升级kernel4.2 以后无线网卡驱动无法加载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472585 先查看网卡信息 lshw carlos@carlos-PC:~$ lshw -C network WARNING: you should run this program as super-user. *-network UNCLAIMED description: Network controller product: BCM43225 802.11b/g/n vendor: Broa
<^k^>  ─> dcom Corporation physical id: 0 bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0 version: 01 width: 64 bits clock: 33MHz capabilities: bus_ …
<BigAllen> 大家早
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • veket微脑2方案之一  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472586 简单讲就是： 就是一块带CPU带内存带硬盘的全功能小主板 缺点是不能安装windows 8核处理器，64核显卡，2G或4G内存，8G或32G存储。 300多元（高配版价格会高），能装veket系统和安卓系统。 安卓系统能做的基
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 有没有一键清理内存的软件或方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472587 一个班上完课，为防止italc网络教室卡死，总是要注销一下，有没有简便的方法，替代注销恢复系统到刚登录的状态 12.04 italc1.01 zz: TeliuTe — 2015-09-07 11:27
<pity> git clone 时提示 Enter passphrase for key '/etc/ssh/identity': 为啥我用普通用户执行 git clone 时要调用全局的配置呢？我 .ssh/ 既有 ssh key，本地也有 .gitconfig，怎么也不该去全局找啊
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • fluxgui无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472588 按照flux官网的安装，但装好后无法启动，谁知道为什么 在网上搜有说删除/tmp下的文件，但tmp下没找到flux之类的东西 zz: dxcqcv — 2015-09-07 13:06
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<geluomi> hi i'm a newbee
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • kubuntu15.10有自动重启现象，暂缓更新  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472589 内核4.2.0版。而且64位版本的内存只能识别4G，等内核更新。 zz: flwwater — 2015-09-07 13:31
<Vie> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧
<Sevk> 新  Shell脚本 • Debain 按运行级别归类的开机自启动（program）脚本（未解决）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472590 1 #! /bin/sh 2 3 ### BEGIN INIT INFO 4 # Provides: sshd 5 # Required-Start: $remote_fs $syslog 6 # Required-Stop: $remote_fs $syslog 7 # Default-Start: 2 3 4 5 8 # Default-Stop: 9 # Short-Description: OpenBSD Secure
<Sevk>  ─> Shell server 10 ### END INIT INFO 截取了ssh 的开机自启动脚本。有没有同学有类似的说明文脚本 …
<botK> ⇪ t: Debain 按运行级别归类的开机自启动（program）脚本（未解决） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 姑苏城外寒山寺
<pity> git clone 时提示 Enter passphrase for key '/etc/ssh/identity': 为啥我用普通用户执行 git clone 时要调用全局的配置呢？我 .ssh/ 既有 ssh key，本地也有 .gitconfig，怎么也不该去全局找啊
<pity> 有人遇到过类似问题么？
<Cobain-2-4> BinLi:https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.68.nTm1zk&id=13350137375&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
<ubrl> Cobain-2-4: ⇪ [包税直送]Kinesis Advantage Pro 人体工学机械键盘 茶轴 含踏板-淘宝网 pp: 2799.00
<Cobain-2-4> BinLi: http://trulyergonomic.com/
<ubrl> Cobain-2-4: ⇪ Truly-Ergonomic - Truly Ergonomic Mechanical Keyboard
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • Minecraft 新服务器开服了。完整linux支持  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472592 游戏说明 MInecraft（我的世界） 进入游戏的方法和注意事项（压缩包内附） 将压缩包内的所有文件解压到你的 home/用户名 目录下 然后终端输入命令 java -jar MC.jar 用户交流请加入
<ubunbo> hello
<ubrl> ubunbo:点点点.  14:51
<ubunbo> 小弟不才弄了个minecraft的服务器，已经试运行了一个来月，没啥问题了，发出来大家一起玩玩～～
<ubunbo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=472592
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Minecraft 新服务器开服了。完整linux支持 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jjkppo
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 网页可以打开，但用软件中心和sudo apt-get install ***下载就会报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472593 我可以打开网页，用火狐也可以下载，但用软件中心和命令就下载不了。每次下载都会提示：下载软件仓库信息失败，检查您的网络连接。我不会发图片
<pity> 9月19日成都OSC源创会火热报名 —— 送机械键盘和开源内裤
<pity> 开源内裤……
<ubunbo> 什么贵 = =
<ubunbo> 什么鬼
<ubunbo> 这内裤让人浮想联翩啊。。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<ubunbo> 给推荐个好用点的RDP远程工具？
<Cobain-2-4> ubunbo: x11vnc?
<lainme> remmina?
<ubunbo> RDP协议的。VNC不妥
<ubunbo> 有么有可以双向复制的那种？
<pity> oneIeaf: 一叶崇拜者啊？
<oneIeaf> pity: 我叫这个名字很久了。
<pity> oneIeaf: 好像一叶不来也很久了
<oneIeaf> 是的
<oneIeaf> 我不是一叶
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 左侧默认文件夹图标误删除  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472596 ubuntu14.02装完机器后左侧panel有个默认的文件夹图标，右键点击可以弹出“video” “music” “picture”“desktop”等选项。 但是我又一次误操作了，把这个文件夹启动器图标给unlock了，然后我再随便
<pity> oneIeaf: 我知道你不是一叶
<bakaCirno> I'm futaha
<pity> I'm Groot!
<kk> ubunbo RDP用rdesktop挺好啊，为何还要换
<nyfair> bakaCirno: where's threeleaf
<nyfair> 话说之前ccav不是报道说粑粑国8月前要网络制裁支那么，这9月都过去1/3了啊
<nyfair> ccav的冬临傻逼靠不靠谱啊
<chinzan-so> nyfair: 米国在纠结 包子访美之前还是之后
<nyfair> 你个流连风俗店的家伙也关心政治？
<chinzan-so> nyfair: 不关心啊~
<nyfair> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av2806363/
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 第28回全日本学生中国語弁論大会_演讲•公开课_科技_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
<chinzan-so> nyfair: 比福原爱差太远了...
<nyfair> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av2786730
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<Cobain-2-4> FJKong: 孔叔
<Cobain-2-4> FJKong: 我帮你去领电影票咯?
<Cobain-2-4> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 我帮你领电影票咯?
<chinzan-so> Cobain-2-4: ...
<Cobain-2-4> chinzan-so: 干嘛你?
<Cobain-2-4> chinzan-so: 我这名字不错吧?
<chinzan-so> Cobain-2-4: 机器不错好像
<Cobain-2-4> chinzan-so: 不怎么样...
<Cobain-2-4> chinzan-so: 低端sit来的.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<FJKong> Cobain-2-4:那票不是没啥用么
<FJKong> 据说坑爹无极限啊
<chinzan-so> FJKong: 那给我吧~
<FJKong> 你们分分吧
<FJKong> 我不要
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • vsftp使用系统用户暴力设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472599 vsftp号称非常安全，实际上也是非常安全，不过ubuntu上按其他系统的设置方法一直有问题导致虚拟帐号登录不进去。参考了本论坛的某文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=109636 后终于决定直接
<^k^>  ─> 设置系统帐号。 vsftp.conf 配置如下： Code: listen=YES connect_from_port_20=YES anonymous_enable=NO loca …
<Cobain-2-4> chinzan-so: 你走开, 你这个不要脸的...
<Cobain-2-4> chinzan-so: 竟然抢票
<chinzan-so> Cobain-2-4: 一人一半~
<Cobain-2-4> chinzan-so: ...
<Cobain-2-4> chinzan-so: aron要不?
<Cobain-2-4> chinzan-so: 还有gfrog
<chinzan-so> Cobain-2-4: 你把minglei的也领了吧
<chinzan-so> Cobain-2-4: g的在我这儿
<Cobain-2-4> chinzan-so: minglei是啥?
<tryit> Cobain-2-4, .
<tryit> Cobain-2-4, 把问候语删了吧……
<iMadper> tryit: 拜
 * iMadper 是这么删吧?
<^k^> iMadper: ok tryit => 拜
<tryit> faint
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 以后你来就只有一个拜了...
<tryit> 好吧，你就一个人在那耍吧……
<tryit> iMadper, 话说你们不是五点下班吗
<iMadper> tryit: 6点呢, 我今晚下班还得去打球呢
<tryit> iMadper, 羡慕可以同城remote的工作
<iMadper> tryit: ... 不能啊, adam才可以.
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 160块钱买的机械键蛮好用的  cc BinLi
<chinzan-so> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 我现在在用.
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 杂牌子.
<tryit> iMadper, 你有机会往这个方向发展，:)
<chinzan-so> iMadper: 票呢?
<chinzan-so> iMadper: 去拿票啊~
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 人家下班了啊
<chinzan-so> iMadper: 啧啧
<chinzan-so> iMadper: 为毛买那么一把键盘...
<chinzan-so> iMadper: bling bling的
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 我的青轴被我老妈嫌弃了. 太吵.
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 这个声音小很多.
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 其实想买个alps的静音轴的, 不过没有好布局的alps键盘.
<chinzan-so> iMadper: 你这什么轴?
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 山寨黑轴 台湾做的山寨轴
<chinzan-so> iMadper: bling bling的
<chinzan-so> ~
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 关了
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 肥头看
<chinzan-so> 肥你妹
<chinzan-so> iMadper: 纯白加闪灯, 少女心啊
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 便宜.
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 闪灯已经关了.
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 这个价格, 肯定是abs, 选白色的会好一些.
<bakaCirno> 有木有人可以解释一下kvm的网络工作原理的
<bakaCirno> 那种host和guest同一个ip段的
<chinzan-so> bakaCirno: 桥接
<iMadper> chinzan-so: 不一定, host的ip可能是vNIC的
<chinzan-so> vlan/
<chinzan-so> ?
<bakaCirno> chinzan-so 我看它会创建几个vnet的样子，是虚拟网卡么？
<chinzan-so> bakaCirno: 哦... 我不大懂...
<bakaCirno> iMadper 我希望能直接设置成在同一个ip段的，不用担心ip冲突
<bakaCirno> 借用libvirt的图形化工具很方便，但是直接敲命令我就不太清楚啦
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 我也只会用virt-tools. 不过你可以用virt-tools起来之后用ps看virt-tools调用的具体命令, 里面有详细的参数.
<bakaCirno> iMadper 嗯，看来还是先从方便的方法入手比较好
<ubunbo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=472592&p=3142149#p3142149
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Minecraft 新服务器开服了。完整linux支持 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jjkppo
<tryit> bakaCirno, 同一个IP地址段的话桥接的可能性比较大
<tryit> bakaCirno, vnet是和主机通信的，不管是桥接还是NAT都需要有的
<tryit> bakaCirno, 用NAT的话更不需要担心冲突了……
<gebjgd> bakaCirno, openvswitch
<tryit> gebjgd, 虚拟网桥
<gebjgd> tryit, openvswitch 效率更高
<tryit> gebjgd, flow table吧
<gebjgd> tryit, 不懂你在说什么  太高深  我就是个小白
<tryit> gebjgd, 又黑我……
<nyfair> 什么玩意
<nyfair> 坑！
<nyfair> 话说虚拟机里到底能不能装虚拟机？
<nyfair> windows上装个vmware，里面装个linux，然后再装个kvm，里面装个freebsd，然后再装个virtualbox......
<chinzan-so> nyfair: 能啊~
<nyfair> chinzan-so: 你试过了？
<chinzan-so> nyfair: 有人试过了
<ubunbo> 那个。。。。我尝试安装hero3的时候运行setup.sh提示的是 ./setup.sh: 9: ./setup.sh: function: not found  x86_64
<ubunbo> 这是啥意思？
<gebjgd> ubunbo, chmod +x setup.sh
<ubunbo> gebjgd, 给了执行权限了，没给的时候是提示没有运行权限的
<FJKong> 有啥好用的录像软件
<FJKong> 试了一下 ffmpeg，有点闪
<ubunbo> 可有人尝试过在linux下运行安卓的软件？
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛千秋萬代
<lainme> ubunbo: genymotion
<ubunbo> lainme, 啥？干啥的？
<lainme> ubunbo: 虚拟机装andriod
<souppuos> ubunbo: 用来模拟安卓环境的，开发apk的时候用过
<ubunbo> souppuos, 谢谢～～我琢磨瞎
<lainme> ubunbo: 脚本可以用bash运行试试。bash setup.sh
<ubunbo> This installation doesn't support unknown on x86_64
<ubunbo> 奇怪了
<ubunbo> lainme, bin文件我如何安装呢？
<gebjgd> ubunbo, chmod 直接运行
<ubunbo> gebjgd, = =，这玩意命令行的。。。
<gebjgd> ubunbo, chmod +x *.bin
<gebjgd> ubunbo, ./*.bin
<ubunbo> gebjgd, 已经安装了，运行的时候说是找不到Vbox引擎，我装的最新的vbox
<ubunbo> Unable to load VirtualBox engine.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 高考的另类调侃恶搞 : 杜甫:正是六月好风景,高考时节又逢君。李白:天生我材必有用,今年落榜还复来。白居易:考生激战考场中,半场瑟瑟半场红。
<ubunbo> 搞定。。。
<ubunbo> virtualBOX要5.0的版本。。。源里面是4.3的
<ubunbo> 先装DKMS
<ubunbo> 然后装VBOX就行了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 喜欢e17的，推荐一个系统 elive  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472600 版本elive_2.6.10_beta_hybrid 直接百度就能下载 03.png 01.png 02.png zz: s872785706 — 2015-09-07 20:19
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.04比14.04快了许多  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472601 不知道15.04相比14.04究竟增加了什么，但是有一点是可以肯定的，就是我的电脑安装了15.04感觉要比14.04快了非常多，无论是打开程序的速度还是系统更新的速度。我这台电脑还有我父母的电脑都是如
<^k^>  ─> 此。这个版本真是神了。 zz: cangyueshang — 2015-09-07 20:42
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.10 每次关机死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472602 ubuntu 14.10 刚装完系统,第一次关机就死机,怀疑是显卡问题,但是即使从文本模式关机,也是停在will now halt... 上. 但是奇怪的是,新装上一个桌面环境后(比如kde xfce后),切换到新桌面环境下后的第一次关机
<^k^>  ─> 就正常了,但下一次关机又失败了,有时候注销后关机也能成功.网上的改grub配置文件的方 …
<stardiviner> ignore ^k^ freenode #ubuntu-cn
<skraito> so you never heard of ELITEZ IS 0x71 (xc) Our asshole
<skraito> come to ##code.org
<skraito> come to ##coder.org i mean
<skraito> * Topic for ##coder.org is: ##coder.org ELITEZ or 0x71 (xc) Our BLOG http://elitez.blog.com , EXPLOIT AND PATCH http://packetstormsecurity.com , HACKER TEST http://hack.me and United Nations http://webtv.un.org ... .
<skraito> * Topic for ##coder.org set by EliteZ- (Tue Sep  8 01:07:33 2015)
<skraito> -ChanServ- [##coder.org] http://opensource.samsung.com , http://opensource.apple.com , http://java.net , http://sourceforge.net , GET WINDOWS 10 , WINDOWS 2016 AND ASTARAOS FOR FREE AT http://elitez.blog , SEARCH FOR IT , LATEST EXPLOIT RELEASE 07/09/2015 ... .
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Samsung Opensource Release Center
<ubrl> skraito: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 如果你想走到高处，就要使用自己的两条腿！不要让别人把你抬到高处；不要坐在别人的背上和头上。 --尼采·F.W. 
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<hu> 不知怎么回事，每次来到xchat都是一群潜水的。。。。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 如何卸载X系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472608 本来安装好的ubuntu server 12.04.5+virtualbox4.2，一直用的好好的，突然虚拟机运行不正常。通过ssh命令行调试虚拟机太麻烦，就使用apt-get安装了lubuntu-desktop包。现在虚拟机调试好了。 请问，怎么卸载后来安装的
<^k^>  ─> x系统，不仅仅是lxde环境。就是还要恢复到原来的server版状态。 zz: 百草谷居士 — 2015-09-0 …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-08
<AndroUser> : )
<AndroUser> 嗨
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 更新locate数据库文件失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472609 xwp@xwp-LenovoProduct:~$ updatedb updatedb: 无法为 `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db' 打开临时文件 xwp@xwp-LenovoProduct:~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l zz: xwp911 — 2015-09-08 8:26
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> tryit: 拜
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<tenzu> 木有人说话
<netsnail> redmine eclipse plugin谁用过？
<Vie> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话啊
<vickycq> 测试
<bot-kk> vickycq:点点点.  10:27
<extremeusb3_0> MangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1532804.html#product-detail
<netsnail> redmine eclipse plugin谁用过？
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<extremeusb3_0> MangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/647117
<ubrl> extremeusb3_0: ⇪ audio-technica 铁三角 ATH-W5000 密闭动圈型木制耳机 4420元_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<MangHuo> 壕
<MangHuo> extremeusb3_0: 下单
<nyfair> 壕！
<yunfan_> nyfair: 老子要来魔都日你了
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 有没有能用键盘快速切换窗口的 WM？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472610 比如按下 Alt 键，显示的列表会对各窗口临时编号，按号取窗口即可，不必按 Tab 若干次移动选框。 zz: 建客 — 2015-09-08 13:49
<extremeusb3_0> MangHuo: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-679664-1-1.html  刚下单, 希望不坑...
<kkk> extremeusb3_0: ⇪ Focal XS BOOK 开箱+详细听感 [6.29更新] - HIFI音频 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台
<chinzan-so> extremeusb3_0: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<extremeusb3_0> chinzan-so: 已经下单了啊
<extremeusb3_0> MangHuo: 少年你好忙啊.
<extremeusb3_0> chinzan-so: http://my.tv.sohu.com/us/49163369/15907115.shtml
<ubrl> extremeusb3_0: ⇪ 王心凌 - 蛤蟆歌-音乐视频-搜狐视频
<chinzan-so> ...
<extremeusb3_0> chinzan-so: 哼哼.
<extremeusb3_0> chinzan-so: 这首歌啊, excited!
<Vie> 为啥最近房源这么紧呢
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14.04 LTS 无法上网 （台式机，插网线）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472611 [size=150]新装的14.04 LTS，插网线无法上网，老是弹出 "disconnected-you are now off line " 的消息。但在windows 7下是可以上网的。 是不是哪里需要设置一下？ 哪位大神来解救？无法
<^k^>  ─> 上网很不方便。。。 [/size] zz: ronandeng — 2015-09-08 14:13
<driventokill> hello, 能不能给 VPN 配置一个 pac 文件来自动切换名单里面的网址？
 * qiao 不见 imadper 呢?
<chinzan-so> qiao: extremeusb3_0
<extremeusb3_0> qiao: 早, 首席.
<extremeusb3_0> qiao: 求double啊.
<chinzan-so> qiao: 求double啊!
<qiao>  chinzan-so extremeusb3_0  你两个这对基佬
<ruifeng> 下午好
<nyfair> ^k^: 快来拜我
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这是不可能的 :     一个男子在图书馆里想找到有关"女人是男人奴仆"的论证材料。图书馆的女职员对他说:"这是不可能的！这里没有。"
<yusheng> 好冷。。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • 15.04重装kde后只有鼠标其余全黑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472613 第一次安装kde后正常，但是手贱卸载错了一个东西，最后就全部卸载了，我又安装后注销选择kde，进入桌面只是一张以前unity的壁纸鼠标能动但是怎么点都没反应，只有安注销快捷键还有用，也
<^k^>  ─> 不敢重启，重启后就黑屏了只有鼠标。。。求各位大神帮解决～～～ zz: zhangzxl — 2015-09 …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：tigervnc的x0vncserver模式，按键重复输入及 求大神帮助解决，谢谢！ zz: sunfish — 2015-09-08 21:40
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：tigervnc的x0vncserver模式，按键重复输入及 求大神帮助解决，谢谢！ zz: sunfish — 2015-09-08 21:43
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 桌面出大事了，求解！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472619 在tty1中输入命令 sudo service lightdm stop 然后好像是输入命令：startx 进入图形中，发现左边的工具条全都没了，桌面空空荡荡！只有一个快捷方式在。 然后进入tty1,发现一堆运行图形后所显示的东
<^k^>  ─> 西，没有命令行，就 按Ctrl+C 输入命令：sudo service lightdm start 重新进入图形模式，这次是 …
<niknam> hi
<ubrl> niknam:点点点.  02:54
<niknam> someone there?
<rypervenche> Maaaaaybe
<stardiviner> 早上好啊，这么早还有这么多人。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-09
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> tryit: 拜
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 从未失败 : 有人问一位科学家:"你试验一种新型电池总是失败,为什么还要继续试验?" 科学家回答:"失败?我从来没有失败过,我现在已知道了5万种不能制造这种电池的方法。"  
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45421
<botK> ⇪ t: Solidot | ESR请求捐助
<onlylove> ESR穷到这地步？
<onlylove> 看来ESR RMS什么的过得估计都不咋样
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • lubuntu部分应用程序黑边  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472622 Code: $ uname -a Linux t-pc 3.13.0-63-generic #103-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 14 21:43:30 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux $ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS Release:        14.04 Co
<^k^>  ─> dename:       trusty 2015_001.jpg zz: tracyone — 2015-09-09 10:23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请问如何在Ubuntu系统里安装Java的最新版本？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472623 各位大神： 求教一个问题，我想在Ubuntu系统中安装一个Java的最新版本，目前我已经在http://www.java.com/zh_CN/download/help/linux_install.xml 下载了软件包，但是请问在解压后如何将
<imtxc> MangHuo: test
<chinzan-so> palomino|exhaust: "是不是偶尔听到周围有人喊你的名字，你到处张望却找不到人？有没有想过，这其实是你的朋友和家人在试图喊醒昏迷的你"
<yunfan_> chinzan-so: 好思路  palomino|exhaust 快醒过来
<onlylove__> palomino|exhaust: 土豪马，出来买新CPU了！
<MangHuo> chinzan-so: 帮忙 kill 了 imtxc?
<MangHuo> imtxc: ..
<chinzan-so> MangHuo: 不在啊
<MangHuo> 好吧
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 那晚被爆菊了否
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 没，我去住的7天
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 昨天有个外包给我打电话，说是有个windriver的白盒
 * onlylove__ 只想吐槽七天的毛巾太硬
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 白盒好啊 去试试 说不定以后就上岸了
<yunfan_> 我去吃饭
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 拒了……
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 我讨厌外包
 * IsoaSFlus 好久不见，问候一下各位
<chinzan-so> IsoaSFlus: 乖
<IsoaSFlus> chinzan-so: 你不是bot吧？
<chinzan-so> IsoaSFlus: 你猜
<vickycq> chinzan-so, open the pod bay door.
<chinzan-so> ...
<IsoaSFlus> chinzan-so: 啊，你一定是bot
<chinzan-so> IsoaSFlus: if you say so~
<IsoaSFlus> 麻麻对我说前面带帽子的都是bot
<vickycq> chinzan-so, OPEN THE POD BAY DOOR!!!
<vickycq> hello chinzan-so do you read me
<chinzan-so> vickycq: 看不懂~
<IsoaSFlus> 没看到iMadper前辈啊
<onlylove> pod是啥？
<onlylove> 货到付款？
<skraito> ##opensource.net , 0x71 (xc) Our or ELITEZ BLOG http://xelitez.tumblr.com , EXPLOIT AND PATCH FOR DEVELOPER http://packetstormsecurity.org , HACKER TEST http://hack.me , United Nations http://webtv.un.org
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那你前途越来越小了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 到时候再说吧
<ubrl> onlylove: define:pod The new album from |P.O.D.|, "The Awakening," featuring the rousing lead single, “ This Goes Out To You,” will be available August 21, 2015.
<skraito> come to ##opensource.net yunffan and onlylove or ubrl
<ubrl> skraito: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<onlylove> chinzan-so: 干活，把那发广告的搞死
<MangHuo> imadper 前辈呢
<skraito> give you AstaraOS
<skraito> http://xelitez.tumblr.com
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我打算明年合同到期，不续签了，然后出去玩下
<lainme> onlylove: 周游全国还是周游世界
<onlylove> lainme: 求资助
<onlylove> lainme: 我要攒钱买媳妇，哪里敢周游世界
<onlylove> lainme: 全国也游不起啊
<lainme> onlylove: 以为你要效仿罗姐
<onlylove> lainme: 我去效仿那个逗比作甚，他是二代好么，我有他那么好家世我也去玩去
<onlylove> chinzan-so: 风俗店壕？
<chinzan-so> onlylove: 你要去游风俗店?
<onlylove> 喝水要那么久……
<MangHuo> onlylove: chinzan-so 求带
<chinzan-so> 我特么又没去过
<yunfan_> onlylove: 去哪玩？ 到时候我要是还在这公司 记得约我一起出门
<onlylove_> chinzan-so: 你没去过，你的nick咋回事\(^o^)/~
<chinzan-so> onlylove_: 就是个酒店而已...
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 没想过，到时候再说吧，一年时间很长，没准我到时候又不想了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 也是  不过到时候真的可以去穷游
<onlylove_> chinzan-so: 我比较相信牛牛姐
<MangHuo> ....
<onlylove_> 哇哇哇，又一个风俗店诶
<onlylove_> 算了，这只是新宿的一个餐厅貌似
<edogawabashi> onlylove_: 只是一个地名...
<edogawabashi> 饿了
<onlylove_> edogawabashi: 地名会上大众点评？
<onlylove_> edogawabashi: 别逗
<edogawabashi> onlylove_: 北京, 北京饭点, 北京站, 北京医院~
<onlylove_> edogawabashi: 算了……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7598.html 还没通电 :     一位吸尘器直销员来到了一个新的销售范围的第一户人家门前。他敲了门,一位主妇开了门,在她还没来得及说第一句话时,直销员就冲了进去并将碎屑洒满了整个地毯。他说:"女士,如果这个吸尘器不能将它们吸得干
<^k^>  ─> 干净净,我就把它们捡起来吃掉。"她说:"你想配点蕃茄酱吗?我们是刚搬来的,还没通上电呢 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • man有中文版的吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472625 如题：man有中文版的吗？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-09 13:14
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 有谁知道dnsspoof怎么用？我根据帮助没效果  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472626 有谁知道dnsspoof怎么用？我根据帮助操作没效果 zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-09 13:15
<^k^> iMadper: 拜能住得起万豪的壕
<tryit> +1
<iMadper> ... ...
 * WhatsGoingOn 写了两行perl, 才发现原来ruby那么好用. 
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, 往事不堪回首，大骆驼小骆驼……买了N本骆驼书，好多年前
<MangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 万豪壕
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<pity> WhatsGoingOn: ruby 辣么多 def ... end
<WhatsGoingOn> pity: 是啊. 真心赞.
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, 表示即将步入水深火热的 python 的坑中
<WhatsGoingOn> pity: python不需要def?
<WhatsGoingOn> pity: 反正perl需要sub
<pity> WhatsGoingOn: 但看 ruby 的代码 end 很多啊
<WhatsGoingOn> pity: 刚看了一下, python跟ruby一样, 定义函数的时候也需要def啊. 而且最蛋疼的是, 函数结束的时候没有end...
<pity> WhatsGoingOn: 因为靠缩进
<WhatsGoingOn> pity: 所以py才蛋疼...
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, pity 你们都表说了……都不想跳了
<pity> WhatsGoingOn: ruby 和 perl 相通的地方挺多的
 * edogawabashi 靠缩进, 看起来舒服, 但是不好读不好写, 即使编辑器配好了
<edogawabashi> tryit: 高管你又要去写python啊... 真是牛
<WhatsGoingOn> edogawabashi: 而且不好抄. 网上复制粘贴来的, 缩进没了, 编辑器也没办法帮你缩进.
<edogawabashi> WhatsGoingOn: 别说抄别人, 自己的代码copy到别的地方都麻烦得很
<tryit> edogawabashi, 不会写啊，刚开始学。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> 然而python真正让人恶心的地方是built-in函数的命名太随便了.
<WhatsGoingOn> 当然比不过js随便.
<edogawabashi> WhatsGoingOn: 真的不会嫌ruby太慢么...
<WhatsGoingOn> edogawabashi: 比golang还快
 * edogawabashi 最好的语言 PHP 7
<pity> 终结者
<edogawabashi> 蛤蛤
<yunfan_> php都到7了 真不容易啊
<onlylove> 应该拉这些人去写commonlisp
<tryit> onlylove, (())?
<onlylove> tryit: 少了
<tryit> onlylove, .
<onlylove> tryit: (((((((((())))))))))
<tryit> onlylove, lisp都这个鸟样
<onlylove_> tryit: 高管最近缺人不
<tryit> onlylove_, 毛线，你们都别开涮了
<tryit> onlylove_, 我都不知道下顿饭在哪吃呢
<onlylove_> tryit: 没涮
<edogawabashi> tryit: 下顿饭请我吃
<WhatsGoingOn> 事实上, 以三个左括号开头的代码段, 在java中比在clojure(lisp方言)中更常见. cc tryit onlylove
<onlylove_> tryit: 你放心，这频道随时能找到打秋风的
<tryit> edogawabashi, 牛牛你的下一站是g厂呢还是f厂
<tryit> onlylove_, :)
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 我看见java想吐呢，连带着那一大堆OO的
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 快去看医生.
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 可能是孕前反应大
<MangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: edogawabashi 高分辨率的显示器用起来就是爽啊
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 我觉得C和lisp比那些OO可爱多了
<WhatsGoingOn> MangHuo: 是啊.
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 咋，公司给换了？
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: lisp也是oo的啊. c想要写的大, oo概念也得用上啊.
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 蹭别人的用啊
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, 不懂java啊，py也是刚学，你刚才问有没有def都想不起来……
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 和为了OO而OO不一样
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 不过确实想给家里买个显示器用了
<tryit> MangHuo, 多大的?
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<MangHuo> tryit: 现在的？ 笔记本啊，好像是 15
<edogawabashi> MangHuo: 买dell, 可以接音箱棒接盒子当电视用
<MangHuo> 音箱棒？ 是啥
<edogawabashi> MangHuo: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-913990-1-1.html
<edogawabashi> MangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1003418.html
<MangHuo> chh...
<WhatsGoingOn>  
<WhatsGoingOn> chh....
<ubrl> edogawabashi: ⇪ Dell新音箱棒AC511 - 硬件Show - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台
<ubrl> edogawabashi: ⇪ 【戴尔AC511】戴尔（DELL） AC511 立体声 USB音箱棒【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<MangHuo> dell 的显示器都可以接这个？
<edogawabashi> MangHuo: 大多都可以
<MangHuo> edogawabashi: 壕
<edogawabashi> MangHuo: 还是算了, 新的不能走DP HDMI, 效果也差
<MangHuo> 额
<onlylove__> MangHuo: 作为一个写代码的，你首先要成为一个合格的IT，以便家里人问，你搞IT的，帮我修电脑吧！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请问在Ubuntu系统中如何安装SH软件包？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472627 如题：请问在Ubuntu系统中如何安装SH软件包？谢谢各位。 zz: wildyark — 2015-09-09 14:11
<onlylove> 新手真可怕，直接sh就行了，现在很多内置的，何况……
<onlylove> 为毛要用sh，bash满足不了他么
<lainme> 应该是指*.sh的安装包吧。
<WhatsGoingOn> lainme: 是.
<MangHuo> onlylove: 瞎说
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • Linuxmint 17.2 局域网打印机等待时间超长  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472628 win7和Linuxmint双系统，基本在linux下工作，用局域网共享的windows主机上的Brother 7470D型打印机，已经在Brother官网上找到了驱动程序，用的是IP（主机局域网：192.168.1.4）找到的，如果
<^k^>  ─> 用主机名称不行。设置好后，按打印测试页，等了大概5分钟，才出来 ，不知道咋整了， …
<MangHuo> onlylove: 就直接给他们说我大学白上了，不会装系统，我就混了四年泡妞了，让丫闭嘴
<onlylove> MangHuo: it专业泡妞不就靠装系统
<MangHuo> onlylove: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<MangHuo> 谁说的啊
<MangHuo> onlylove: 见过几个装完系统没回家的
<MangHuo> onlylove: 反正我没见过
<onlylove> MangHuo: 我不知道，我解决问题太快，通常都不用装系统
<MangHuo> onlylove: 所以这就是问题啊
<onlylove> MangHuo: 除非系统彻底挂了我才会装系统去
<onlylove> MangHuo: 不过老实说，当时确实被一个妞的舍友误会了
<onlylove> MangHuo: 我对那妞没想法，那舍友以为我有
<MangHuo> 。。。。
<onlylove> https://github.com/gloomyson/StarCraft/blame/master/GameRule/Cheat.js
<onlylove> MangHuo: 然后那妞现在孩子都多大了，我还单着
<botK> ⇪ f: StarCraft/GameRule/Cheat.js at master · gloomyson/StarCraft · GitHub
 * edogawabashi 想翘班去看电影
<edogawabashi> palomino|exhaust: "当我看到一些树上刻着的情侣的名字时，我从来都不会觉得有什么温馨浪漫，我只会觉得奇怪，怎么这么多人约会时，身上会带着刀呢……"
<onlylove> edogawabashi: 牛牛，给我讲下用union的场合吧，为啥我觉得没什么用
<edogawabashi> onlylove: 有用啊
<onlylove> edogawabashi: 我知道有用，但是问题是，有struct，为啥还要搞出个union，还有，那货有啥正式的中文名不，联合还是共用体
<onlylove> http://www.tuicool.com/articles/RvEFZ3
<edogawabashi> onlylove: 联合体/
<botK> onlylove: ⇪  struct和union的用法 - 推酷
<edogawabashi> ?
<onlylove> 貌似就是为了节约空间
<edogawabashi> onlylove: 很多时候翻译成中文之后就搞不懂了, 丢掉了意思
<edogawabashi> onlylove: 为了灵活使用
<onlylove> 不过想下那个内存紧张的时代
<onlylove> 嗯
<onlylove> 其实现在虽然内存大了，但是依旧紧张
 * edogawabashi 想不起来了, 有两个单词翻译成中文是一个, 内核相关的, 什么来着?
<onlylove> 这么坑！
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/28219/
 * edogawabashi 中午招商证券的人给我说一个股票要涨, 然后下午就从-3%窜到了+10% ... ... 理财经理也有靠谱的...
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 为什么转置512x512矩阵，会比513x513矩阵慢很多？ - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> edogawabashi: 然后你买了没
<edogawabashi> onlylove: 没啊, 我从来不听人劝
 * edogawabashi 关键是没钱
<onlylove> edogawabashi: 秒秒钟20W，你还没钱？
<tryit> onlylove, +1
<edogawabashi> onlylove: 我屌丝得很啊, 今天为了省三块钱还被人狠狠鄙视了~
<onlylove> edogawabashi: 该省的钱就得省
<onlylove> edogawabashi: 没事摆阔作甚
<tryit> edogawabashi，美元还是欧元？
<edogawabashi> onlylove: 当时脸都红了
<edogawabashi> 人仔
<onlylove> edogawabashi: 有毛好脸红的
<onlylove> edogawabashi: 不就是省钱么
<MangHuo> ...
<tryit> edogawabashi, 牛牛
<onlylove> edogawabashi: 你要知道人和人消费观念不同，有冲突很正常，比方去外地工作一年，有人租房，有人住快捷酒店
<onlylove> edogawabashi: 所以因为省钱被鄙视，还脸红，真不知道你怎么想的
<onlylove> edogawabashi: 当然，你要是因为认可他的消费观但是又没钱，我没话可说
<tryit> onlylove_, 我觉得可以理解
<onlylove_> tryit: 三观不同，无话可说
<onlylove_> tryit: 就像有人觉的榴莲能吃一样，反正我吃不下那东西
<tryit> onlylove_, 恩，现在在哪高就
<onlylove_> tryit: pactera
<onlylove_> tryit: 你在哪，缺人不
 * WhatsGoingOn perl真难用. 
<tryit> onlylove_, 北京上海？
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 你不是perl用户么
<onlylove_> tryit: 帝都
<tryit> onlylove_, 好吧，我在魔都
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, Perl 6就好了。。。
<onlylove_> tryit: 不，他用过6
 * tryit 工作告一段落，终于可以和你们聊天扯淡打屁了，hoho
<onlylove_> tryit: 他最近貌似在用一个叫crystal还是啥的
<onlylove_> tryit: 总之，他快变ruby用户了
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 我用ruby比我用perl时间长....
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, 呵呵
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: crystal是为了替代golang.
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, 混合语言用户
<WhatsGoingOn> tryit: 现在只能写c/ruby/golang/crystal了.
<WhatsGoingOn> tryit: shell我都不会....
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 看起来一周就学会的东西不好用啊
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, 我只会c/shell
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 为啥?
<onlylove_> tryit: edogawabashi也会C
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 一周就学会的, 你指的是?
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 你都说难用了
<tryit> onlylove_, 牛牛真不是我辈可比的
 * edogawabashi 我只会bash
<onlylove_> edogawabashi: 扯
<onlylove_> 不对，会bash更牛
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: edogawabashi 是c专家, golang语言大师, bash忍者.
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, +1
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 他还会golang？
<WhatsGoingOn> edogawabashi: 拜c专家, golang语言大师, bash忍者.
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 是啊.
<lainme> adam为何天天改名
<WhatsGoingOn> lainme: 干了坏事了呗
<edogawabashi> -edogawabashi
<onlylove_> lainme: 去岛国玩了几天，比较怀念
<pity> 最近发现线上服务器 /var/log/messages 里老是有 kernel: WARNING: at net/ipv4/tcp.c:1211 tcp_cleanup_rbuf+0x5a/0x110() kernel: Hardware name: I610-G10 kernel: cleanup rbuf bug: copied 89CDAA66 seq 89CD28E6 rcvnxt 89CF95D6 这样的信息，有时候 1 秒打印了几百行，搞得有的日志文件都特别大，有人了解这个警告是做啥的吗？怎么修复？
 * WhatsGoingOn 年纪大了, 考验记忆力的语言都不敢碰了... 比如perl, 比如js, 比如python..
<onlylove_> pity: 为啥看着像驱动
<pity> onlylove_: 好像是内核协议栈里的，同时也跟着一个 hardware name
<onlylove_> pity: 我觉得像网卡驱动的毛病
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 你看不懂你6个月之前的代码，貌似有人说过？
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 我啊, 三个月我就看不懂了...
<onlylove_> pity: 或者内存问题
<onlylove_> pity: 因为有说cleanup rbuf bug
<dusseldorf> pity: 我帮你看一下
<dusseldorf> pity: 哪一版的内核?
<onlylove_> pity: 你弄个完整的log给他看
<dusseldorf> 这个就够了
<onlylove_> dusseldorf: 不是说不会C么
<dusseldorf> onlylove_: 会看~
<pity> dusseldorf: 2.6.32-504.16.2.el6.x86_64
<dusseldorf> pity: 这也太老了, 不过估计差不多
<pity> onlylove_: 我统计过网卡型号，多个网卡型号的设备都有那个信息
<pity> dusseldorf: 线上服务器嘛，你懂得
<onlylove_> 2.6.32，貌似debian6是这个，猫猫也是6？
<pity> 我用的阿里云内核是 2.6.32-431.23.3.el6.x86_64
<pity> 431 和 504 这俩数量挺多啊
<onlylove> 阿狸云……
<onlylove> pity: 你什么时候发现这个的，该不是阿狸云又BUG了吧
<dusseldorf> pity: 这是个清理buf的函数, 打印的值 第一个值是已经给user的序号 第二个是结束的序号 第三个是下一个的序号, 报错的原因是第一个大于第二个...
<pity> onlylove: 不是阿里云服务器上的信息，只是拿阿里云内核和我们线上服务器内核做了个版本对照
<pity> dusseldorf: 我给你多些信息
<dusseldorf> pity: 新内核里好像有个扩大窗口的操作, 你这么老的就不一定了...
<onlylove> dusseldorf: 呐，你给人个workaround啥的
<onlylove> dusseldorf: 这毕竟是tcp.c报错
<dusseldorf> pity: 我大概的理解是 不会有什么问题, 即使有这个报错也不会影响正常的流程, 只不过每次窗口变化都得ack了而已, 没法加速了
<onlylove> dusseldorf: 人的意思是，log太大
<dusseldorf> onlylove: 清掉~ LOL
<onlylove> pity: 你知道该怎么办了
<pity> onlylove: 那就不用办了
<dusseldorf> pity: 不过我不大懂网络...
 * onlylove_ 又掉啦
 * onlylove 掉线掉成渣
<onlylove> 不玩了，下线……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36487.html In语小笑话,开心过元旦. : 你说你跳进黄河也洗不清,我看你跳下十八层高楼也摔不死,真是脸皮厚,哪里都厚！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 图片嗅探之看他在手机上都在干什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472631 仅用于技术研讨，切勿用于非法用途。 zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-09 16:42
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 图片嗅探之看他在手机上都在干什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472631 仅用于技术研讨，切勿用于非法用途。 zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-09 16:42
<WhatsGoingOn> MangHuo: 你也要买3776? 钢还是金?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请问在哪设置字体？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472633 系统设置，外观，里没有字体设置的选项啊，默认的字体看不习惯，安装了宋体，但找不着在哪设置啊。 zz: randy — 2015-09-09 17:29
<NWMonster> pity: 不太好修，这是个已知但是无修复方案的bug https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/d792c1006fe92448217b71513d3955868358271d
<ubrl> ⇪ f: tcp: provide more information on the tcp receive_queue bugs · torvalds/linux@d792c10 · GitHub
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu如何删除面板  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472635 想装dockey...然后不知道怎么删除掉那个面板... zz: tracyone — 2015-09-09 17:43
<pity> NWMonster: 这个的影响除了刚才 Adam 说的那些之外就没别的了吧>
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中 office 2016 32位deb安装包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472637 打包水平限制，错误在所难免。感觉就是换了一个版本号而已。 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ntKPZc9 zz: zrqlx126 — 2015-09-09 18:06
<NWMonster> pity: 我没看到Adam说的什么，但是这个的影响很难界定，如果是健壮的构架，有包完整性检查就完全没问题，如果没有，全依赖syscall，可能就会悲剧。
<pity> NWMonster: < dusseldorf> pity: 我大概的理解是 不会有什么问题, 即使有这个报错也不会影响正常的流程, 只不过每次窗口变化都得ack了而已, 没法加速了
<pity> NWMonster: 再就是频繁写入这个 WARNING 到 /var/log/messages 里，会导致日志文件体积大
<pity> 先回家了，希望不要下雨，没带伞
<pity> NWMonster: 谢谢关注
<NWMonster> 你可以注释到这句重新打包内核
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • ubuntu-emulator 仿真器启动时报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472638 Code: ...... [    4.740000] initrd: checking filesystem for userdata took (including e2fsck) 0 seconds [    4.740000] initrd: mounting /dev/mmcblk0 [    4.840000] EXT4-fs: Warning: mounting with data=journal disables delayed allocation and O_DIR
<^k^>  ─> ECT support! [    4.840000] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities [    4.850 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 求助：用什么方法可以让外网可以访问到~~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472639 问题原因： 1、有可用外网地址222.172.A.B，通过路由器NAT功能映射至服务器eth0，172.16.6.229 2、此服务器已经开通了web、FTP、VPN等服务，本想在此服务器上架设CS1.5，但是经过多次
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ps -eo 可行 -uo 就不可行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472640 Code: >0< ~$ ps -eo sid,pgid,ppid,pid,user,tty,cmd   SID  PGID  PPID   PID USER     TT       CMD     1     1     0     1 root     ?        init [2]      0     0     0     2 root     ?        [kthreadd]  
<^k^>  ─>   0     0     2     3 root     ?        [ksoftirqd/0]     0     0     2     6 root    …
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • VLC播放视频时花屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472641 LinuxMint17.2 mate系统，用VLC播放视频时花屏（见附图），改设置不会，删掉后重装VLC再次播放时依然花屏。同一个文件用视频播放器就不存在花屏现象，求解。 zz: richardday — 2015-09-09 20:29
<MopperWhite> 大家好……
<ubrl> MopperWhite:点点点.  21:07
<MopperWhite> 好久不见……
<MopperWhite> 没人说话吗
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu安装规划的分区挂载点与系统启动fstab分区挂载点不完全一致  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472644 安装系统时，把sda1分区挂载在/ 目录，把sda2挂载在/ var。ubuntu启动后在/etc/fstab中没有挂载sda2分区，现在/ var目录下的文件占用了哪个分区的空间？ 如
<^k^>  ─> 果在/etc/fstab中重新挂载sda2到/ var目录下，会出问题吗？ zz: s1978256 — 2015-09-09 21:31
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 尝试好久都没解决VMtool在ubuntu14.04中使用问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472645 我的VM的版本是11，装了一个ubuntu14.04的 因为想要实现 主机和虚拟机交互（复制粘贴功能，全屏功能） 就装了VMTOOLS 。结果装了7,8次，装成功了 ，可是功能就是不行。 zz:
<^k^>  ─> 东张西旺 — 2015-09-09 22:23
<ILoveChina> hello
<ubrl> ILoveChina:点点点.  22:33
 * pity irssi 有命令显示或搜索 log 吗？
<pity> 我靠有个 log 命令
<halenrain> .
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • UBUNTU14.04使用的官方源安装的软件，由软件感染病毒或通过软件植入后门的可能性有多大？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472646 如题：UBUNTU14.04大部份软件都是使用的官方源安装的，由软件感染病毒或通过软件植入后门的可能性有多大？ zz: 九天星 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 15-09-10 0:32
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-10
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何在mac上安装linux双系统. 求大神指导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472647 目前只安装了mac osx系统. 想在不影响现在系统的情况下安装linux系统. uuntu14.04.3 求指导 zz: qq282496128 — 2015-09-10 8:53
<^k^> tryit: 拜
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于updatedb的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472648 使用命令：updatedb updatedb: 无法为 `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db' 打开临时文件 怎么回事？是必须sudo吗？ whereis updatedb updatedb: /usr/bin/updatedb /usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate /etc/updatedb.conf /usr/bin/X11/updatedb /usr/bin/X11/updated
<^k^>  ─> b.mlocate /usr/share/man/man8/updatedb.8.gz 可使用sudo updatedb　确实没有错误显示啊？ zz: xwp911 — 20 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 制作u启的工具mkusb  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472649 mkusb基于dd的shell脚本运转，底层引擎是dd，上层是zenity，用其制作的u盘启动器，启动成功率很高，是一款不错的制作u启的图形工具。从10版本开始，支持三分区安装ubuntu的live system到u盘，安装到u盘上的ub
<^k^>  ─> untu无需回环挂载，启动以后也能往u盘中写入数据。mkusb也有文本版本，分别是mkusb-nox和mk …
<imtxc> test
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45442
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 痛恨Elon Musk和SpaceX的得州小镇
<onlylove_> 米国人这点小破事都受不了？
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/thunder
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<tryit> ooOO_OOoo, ...
<geek> hi
<ubrl> geek:点点点.  11:21
<geek> hi
<ubrl> geek:点点点.  11:21
<AIVL0010054> MangHuo: http://pic2.zhimg.com/c2aebd04c0a8a26b121703996672c971_b.jpg
<MangHuo> nnnd, 收不到邮件了啊
<AIVL0010054> MangHuo: ... ....
<MangHuo> 网页版的 gmail 一直转圈儿
<MangHuo> AIVL0010054: 你用的 offlineimap？
<AIVL0010054> MangHuo: yes.
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 你要不在自己vps上给自己搞个mail server吧，然后代收gmail
<pity> 我把 github 上的 linux 项目给拉到 vps 上了，然后打包，把压缩包拉到本地，解压，然后 cd linux/ 后看 git status 发现有好多 modified，但 vps 上的却是 clean 的。压缩包 md5 核对过了，一样的，难道本机不是 Linux 系统就会这样？
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 玩那么大
<onlylove_> MangHuo: mailserver很大么？
<onlylove_> MangHuo: postfix exim都成啊
<pity> http://paste.perfi.wang/9e34a76628cb 本机上看 git status 有很多 modified
<onlylove_> pity: 如果文件有权限可能确实会这样，windows不支持unix权限，就像linux不支持ntfs权限一样
<onlylove_> pity: 特别是x
<pity> onlylove_: 在 Mac 上
<onlylove_> mac？那没问题啊……
<pity> http://paste.perfi.wang/cc8dd79dfc03 vps 上看 git status 就是 clean 的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我的家 : 有一位先生喝醉了酒,踉踉跄跄的回到了家。 打开了衣柜说:"这是我的衣柜,"又看见了拖鞋,"这也是我的"。 走进了卧室,看见了床上有一个女人和一个男人,他说:"这是我的老婆和我"。
<pity> md5 linux.tar.gz                                                                                                                                                                                ~/repo
<pity> MD5 (linux.tar.gz) = 9bcf60a60f88ca0362e70e7387c316cc
<pity> 这是 vps 上的 md5
<pity> pityonline@tux:~/linux$ md5sum linux.tar.gz
<pity> 9bcf60a60f88ca0362e70e7387c316cc  linux.tar.gz
<onlylove> pity: 能用就好了嘛，别太介意
<yunfan_> isis绑架贵国人质了 嘿嘿
<pity> onlylove: 问题是不能用啊，一堆莫名其妙的 modified 信息，我再 pull 一遍，那些文件还是 modified，我 checkout -- xxxx 都不行
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 然后他上来之后又好了
<AIVL0010054> pity: 你强行checkout到clean状态就好了.
<AIVL0010054> pity: git checkout -f
<pity> AIVL0010054: 不管用，还那样
<AIVL0010054> pity: git clean -fd
<pity> AIVL0010054: clean -fd 也不行
<AIVL0010054> pity: OwO
<AIVL0010054> pity: 可能是.git里面的文件也被修改了....
<pity> AIVL0010054: 奇怪的是 vps 上的 tar 包和本机的 tar 包 md5 都一样，vps 上解压就没事儿
<AIVL0010054> pity: md5不计算metadata.
<AIVL0010054> 不过对于tar的我就不知道了....
<pity> AIVL0010054: 那两个压缩包应该也是完全一样的，否则 md5 校验 tar 源码包就行不通了
<AIVL0010054> pity: 恩, 那我不知道了...
<pity> AIVL0010054: 挺怪的，头回遇到，我网卡查下
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 什么好了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那个专门下载的机器
 * pity 刚手快在家目录配置文件的 repo 里执行了 git checkout `git ls-files -m`，当时就傻眼了，好几个 unstaged 文件都干净了，还好从 Time Machine 里复制回来了
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 刚装了Ubuntu14.04LTS，打开flvcd主页，怎么显示的是Apache的测试页？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472650 刚装了Ubuntu14.04LTS，打开flvcd主页www.flvcd.com，怎么显示的是Apache的测试页？ 重新启动到Win7下就没有问题 在Firfox中添加flvcd的附加组件，也搜不到 怎么回
<^k^>  ─> 事？ zz: 914134 — 2015-09-10 12:55
<lizhi> 请问一下，我在安装ubuntu失败之后从windows不能新建分区该如何解决？
<MangHuo> lizhi: 找个 PE 的 usb 来呗
<lizhi> 是这样的。
<lizhi> 我用usb引导安装。
<lizhi> 之前没有划分分区，也没有做引导。
<lizhi> 直接选择的与windows共存安装。
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 哪个专门下载的机器
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 有个固定ip的机器不受防火墙限制的，通常拿来下载的
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不巧的是，刚那机器抽风了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 哦 那就未必是下载了  走外网都用那个就是了
<^k^> 新  软件和文档翻译 • 过度翻译导致的软件错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472651 软件名称：gscan2pdf 软件版本：1.3.0 操作系统版本：15.04 gscan2pdf调用扫描的方法包括libsane-perl，scanimage，scanimage-perl，scanadf-perl，scanadf五种模式。 其中scanimage被翻译成中文“扫描图像”，导致
<MangHuo> 色大象呢
<huntxu> onlylove__: 拜長尾
<huntxu> yunfan_: 拜短尾
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3356.html 道歉信 : 一对热恋中的男女,相约去吊祭一位长辈,后来两人闹情绪,出殡那天只有男的去了殡仪馆,看不到女的,越想越觉得不对,就想写信给女的道歉,谁知女的看了信,更加火大,你知道这男的是怎么写信的吗?"亲爱的,昨天原本去殡仪馆
<^k^>  ─> ,是想看你,没想到看不到你,心中好难过。。。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助，关于Amazon EC2 的 Ubuntu Server 1404上安装gui  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472654 为什么装上了用vnc访问不了啊，ubuntu、kubuntu、xubuntu都试过了，vnc的xstartup也改过了，打开 unset SESSION_MANAGER 和 exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc 三种都是灰屏，鼠标时X，关闭这两个ubuntu和
<edogawabashi> huntxu: 渣渣
<edogawabashi> huntxu: http://www.zhibo8.cc/zuqiu/2015/0910-cluo.htm
<ubrl> edogawabashi: ⇪ CNN专访C罗-聊梅西与穆帅 [中字]-直播吧足球视频
<huntxu> edogawabashi: 不看
<onlylove> huntxu: 拜无尾
<^k^> onlylove: ok huntxu => 拜无尾
<onlylove> 哦这……
<onlylove> huntxu: 怎么办，以后你来，kk就会这样拜你
<huntxu> ^k^: 拜 clear
<huntxu> onlylove: 忘了怎麽關
<huntxu> ^k^: 拜 => clear
<onlylove> ^k^: 拜clear
<onlylove> huntxu: 等k爸来，得找他商量下
<huntxu> onlylove: 為啥你的它就記錄了...
<onlylove> huntxu: 当时不知道为啥，clear不好用，然后k爸搞了个whitelist的样子
<onlylove> huntxu: 拜 clear
<onlylove> huntxu: 我试下……
<huntxu> =.=
<onlylove> huntxu: 我记不住啊，这种不常用的参数
<onlylove> huntxu: 自己的密码都经常忘，这种东西怎么记得住嘛
<huntxu> 沒事，等k爸
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • [dota2reborn]2015年9月10日正式更新source2引擎  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472657 [dota2reborn]2015年9月10日正式更新source2引擎 现在，dota 2 reborn的DLC，是dota 2的一个测试dlc，现在已经是自动安装了。dota source 1引擎（不挂reborn DLC）已经无法进行正常匹配。 rebo
<^k^>  ─> rn的DLC现在是免费赠送的。上steam就能看到。支持linux。 新增的custom game模式，可以玩各种 …
<onlylove> huntxu: 我觉得这种功能……其实没有的好……
<huntxu> onlylove: 不要拜，改成恭喜發財身體健康不錯啊
<onlylove> ^k^: clear
<onlylove> ^k^: clear 拜
<onlylove> ^k^: man
<onlylove> ^k^: help
<onlylove> ^k^: info
<onlylove> 算了，k不搭理我】
<onlylove> 我去github翻源码去
<onlylove> 什么世道……
<onlylove> 这墙……
<onlylove> 唉
<onlylove> 看来需要学git了，只用clone和pull不是那么回事
<onlylove_> huntxu: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot/blob/master/irc.rb?dir=0&filepath=irc.rb&oid=3c50e2800358207e199cc12ea986e481bdcf6f4f&sha=6f0019b80afa8a17bd07e6a316f69bd9d6f9e82e
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪  irc.rb · sevk / kk-irc-bot - 代码托管 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove_> huntxu: 和我一块找找，我看代码慢
<huntxu> ^k^: 拜del
<huntxu> ^k^: 拜clear
<huntxu> huntxu: 拜clear
<huntxu> huntxu: 拜del
<^k^> huntxu: ok huntxu => 拜del
<huntxu> onlylove_: 搞定
<huntxu> onlylove_: 不對，好像是改了不是刪除。。。
<onlylove> http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot/blob/master/plugin/auto_bai.rb?dir=0&filepath=plugin%2Fauto_bai.rb&oid=d1c97676c09c550d4bbf4e9b9c3fb1f30caad236&sha=6f0019b80afa8a17bd07e6a316f69bd9d6f9e82e
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  plugin/auto_bai.rb · sevk / kk-irc-bot - 代码托管 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> huntxu: 这东西……
<onlylove> huntxu: 拜-
<^k^> onlylove: ok 目标被加入白名单.
<onlylove> 好复杂……
<huntxu> onlylove: 好像這就行了
<onlylove> huntxu: 行了就好……好困扰
<huntxu> onlylove: 看，沒拜
<onlylove> huntxu: 它只是lag而已……
<huntxu> 不是吧。。。
<onlylove_> huntxu: 当时k爸给我说过这事，我把指令忘了，今天看了下源码才记起来
<onlylove_> 还好有oschina的git,不然访问github好慢
<pityonline> ^k^: `help
<onlylove_> adam今天好安静
<onlylove_> 难道股市又绿了？
<onlylove_> 还是修bug忙傻了
<onlylove_> pity: 在哪高就呢
<onlylove> 突然有点想知道，被绑的那家伙，包子打算怎么办
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<syq> 水王们好
<syq> 咋个这么安静了呢
<syq> lainme: cherrot gebjgd
<cherrot> syq, 回国寂寞了？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=472665
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 推荐一个消息精灵 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 自由建客
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 推荐一个消息精灵  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472665 https://packages.debian.org/jessie/notification-daemon 这个好难看，还不知道如何配置。 其它几个，貌似并不适合 WM 党，所以换了 dunst。 装好后，无需特意启动守护进程，有程序发消息时，dbus 会自动启动它。 缺省
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助！开机启动小键盘，开机关掉触摸板，开机调背景亮度  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472669 我用的ubuntu 14.04 LTS 1.想要实现开机登陆界面时，小键盘是开着的，总是按num，很不爽。。 2.开机进入后我希望触摸板是关闭状态，打字的时候碰到触摸盘是很烦的
<^k^>  ─> 。 3.开机进入ubuntu，背景亮度总是很暗，每次都要自己调高，很麻烦。 我上网找过一些 …
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<trtykkyu42346> 这里能说话吗
<trtykkyu42346> 请问火狐的CHATZILLA为何用不了呢，启动不了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 我的UBUNTU是不是中毒了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472675 我的UBUNTU是不是中毒了？看搜狐视频，啥也没动，自动跑到什么乐宝娱乐，郁闷吧，这么快就中毒？不想装杀毒软件啊 zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-10 23:53
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-11
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45458
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | TSA 海关锁主钥泄露，然而带锁箱包本来就没多安全
<archl> onlylove, .
<archl> 怎么感觉人多了。。。
<October23> Test
<ubrl> October23:点点点.  10:12
<skraito> what's up mr kiddies
<onlylove> MangHuo: 大象和当当呢
<MangHuo> 不知道啊
<onlylove> MangHuo: 那个傻逼又来了，我要KB之
<MangHuo> 谁啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 大家有没有遇到这个问题。求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472678 -bash: ./scr.awk: /bin/awk: 解释器错误: 没有那个文件或目录 zz: wpw1200wpw — 2015-09-11 10:53
<onlylove> MangHuo: 44分那个log
<onlylove> MangHuo: 别说你没开时间标签
<MangHuo> 没留意啊
<pity> onlylove: 那个 nick 有前科？
<onlylove> pity: 岂止是前科
<onlylove> pity: 那就一祸害
<pity> onlylove: 外国人？
<onlylove> pity: 整天喊自己要做黑客，四处拉人到他那鸟不拉屎的频道
<onlylove> pity: 印尼的还是马来的，忘了
<onlylove> pity: 好像是印尼
<Freebuilder> 啥？
<pity> onlylove: 哦，可以不进那些频道
<onlylove> pity: 我只是烦
<pity> onlylove: 你也处女座？
<onlylove> pity: 不是
<onlylove> pity: 我看见处女座能躲多远躲多远
<pity> onlylove: 那你要离我远点儿啦 lol
<onlylove> pity: 我擦，别吓我！
<Freebuilder> 我是处女座唉
<onlylove> 一群歇斯底里的家伙
<lainme> 你被包围了
<pity> 哈哈
<onlylove> lainme: 别说你也是
<lainme> onlylove: 不是
<Freebuilder> lainme, 妹子？
<Freebuilder> 突然萌生了写个 init 取代 systemd 的想法
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 问题是udev现在被systemd合并了
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 你要搞一个硬件即插即用的套件，然后再搞一个init
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, libudev 没和 systemd 在一个包就好，deb 系拆包的好处
<Freebuilder> Debian 现在好乱，这是个机会
<onlylove_> 你这个还是问下 happyaron，看看sysv的主要问题，然后想法解决
<onlylove_> systemd最主要的是被吐槽管的太多，还有二进制log
<Freebuilder> log 是小问题
<onlylove_> systemd可以让普通用户执行关机操作，这很好……
<onlylove_> 至少对桌面用户来讲
<Freebuilder> systemd 不支持会话
<Freebuilder> 普通用户关机这等小问题也值得提？
<onlylove_> session这是大问题，貌似aron说过
<onlylove_> 当然值得提，这影响用户体验！
<onlylove_> 你丫的你每天都作甚呢
<onlylove_> 你既然要做桌面，不考虑桌面用户的想法？
<Freebuilder> 以 systemd 的样子，应该很容易就能支持会话的，但是并没有，我看到某邮件列表好像是因为开发者没相通支持会话的需要
<onlylove_> 因为lennart是傻逼
<Freebuilder> 洋文不懂，看得不一定准
<onlylove_> 每天挖坑
<onlylove_> 看看他挖的那些坑，pulseaudio systemd avahi
<Freebuilder> 不说了，腰好痛，趟会先
<onlylove_> 哪个没把桌面用户坑个半死
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 别每天在绳子上睡了
<yeahnoob> 请问下，macbook 2015 mid 11,5 的产品序号，哪位手里有资料可以把触控板的右键给设置出来么？
<pity> yeahnoob: 触控版的右键？双指单击？
 * pity ircname 和 nick 有什么区别？为什么 ircname 可以是中文而 nick 不可以是中文呢？
<onlylove_> 我听说mac的鼠标就一个按键，不知道macbook的触摸板是咋回事
<onlylove_> pity: 你可以等nyfair来了问下，当然，她会喷下freenode
<pity> onlylove_: https://support.apple.com/zh-cn/HT204895
<ubrl> pity: ⇪ Mac 基础知识：Multi-Touch 手势 - Apple 支持
<yeahnoob> pity: 是啊，在ubuntu里默认没有效果
<yeahnoob> 网上查了一些，也没找到能用的
<pity> yeahnoob: Ubuntu 支持苹果的触摸板手势吗？要驱动吧？
<yeahnoob> 现在只能把右边的CMD键 映射成右键了，有点儿奇怪的方式，不习惯
<pity> onlylove_: nyfair 吐槽过 nick 不能是中文？
<yeahnoob> pity: 就是找不到驱动啊～
<onlylove> pity: 是的，吐槽freenode，因为国内网络刚有的时候，那时候国内的irc都可以用中文的
<iIlL10Oo> dpkg-deb: error: file `/opt/crystal/embedded/lib/libunwind-generic.a' is not a debian binary archive (try dpkg-split?)
<pity> yeahnoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir5-2/Trusty#Touchpad_.28appletouch.29 倒没提右键的事儿
<ubrl> ⇪ f: MacBookAir5-2/Trusty - Community Help Wiki
<onlylove> http://comment.news.163.com/news_shehui7_bbs/B32KPBN300011229.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 二年级小男生写"相思日记":日子没法过了(图)_社会跟贴7版_网易跟贴
<pity> onlylove: 国内的 irc nick 都可以用中文？
<onlylove> 评论笑翻了
<yeahnoob> 看了。不得行啊
<onlylove> pity: 很早很早之前，国内的聊天室啊
<onlylove> pity: 早关了吧
<yeahnoob> 估计是驱动还没写出来，只能自己去搞了
<onlylove> pity: 那时候上网还要拨163呢
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • cannot use fcitx on ubuntu 15.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472680 sorry for using english, and cloud input does not work too. Code: sudo apt-get install fcitx-pinyin im-switch output Code: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Note, selecting 'im-conf
<^k^>  ─> ig' instead of 'im-switch' fcitx-pinyin is already the newest version. im-config is already the newest version. The f …
<pity> yeahnoob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921609 没细看，不知道能不能用
<ubrl> ⇪ f: [ubuntu] Right-Click with a Macbook
<pity> onlylove: 那些聊天室不是 freenode 这类的 irc 聊天室吧？
<onlylove_> pity: 是
<onlylove_> pity: 你搜下mirc
<pity> onlylove_: mirc 应该是
<onlylove_> pity: 可惜mirc是一个收费端
<onlylove_> pity: http://iask.sina.com.cn/b/5210462.html
<onlylove_> pity: 看下时间
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 国内比较好的irc服务器有哪些？ - 爱问知识人
<pity> yeahnoob: https://gist.github.com/philipn/5274197 看这里写的没提不支持双指单击就是右键的功能呢
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Running Ubuntu on a Macbook Air · GitHub
<pity> onlylove_: irc.pchome.net 和 irc.263.net 这两个支持中文 nick 了？
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  12:05
<MangHuo> onlylove: 点点点. 12:09
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 你点点慢了
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 我都掉线又上线了
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  12:13
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu下有没有录制视频又可以自动添加签名的软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472682 ubuntu下有没有录制视频又可以自动添加签名的软件？请教，谢谢！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-11 12:47
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 有一张图片须要当做邮件正文发送出去  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472684 须要在命令行下把这张图片以正文方式发送. 哪位大侠有命令呢. 我试了mail -s "file.png" userzhiyuan@hotmail.com < file.png 和uuencode file.png file.png| mail -s "file.png" userzhiyuan@hotmail.com 这两个都不行呢,
<^k^>  ─> zz: userzhiyuan — 2015-09-11 13:18
<Freebuilder> shell 中，两个文件 list1 list2，如何显示 list1 同时去掉 list2 中出现过的行？
<edogawabashi> Freebuilder: diff, LOL
<Freebuilder> 如果我想要 list1 - list2 结果保存到 list3 呢，不要添加额外的字符。
<yunfan_> Freebuilder: 这种复杂需求应该用别的语言做 或者有单独的工具
<edogawabashi> 自己写算了, 看上去很简单
<yunfan_> 既然很简单 那为何没人帮他解决
<edogawabashi> 懒癌
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> http://news.163.com/15/0911/11/B37RJICC00014JB6.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 沙特:不接受叙难民 愿出资在德修建200座清真寺_网易新闻中心
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，狗大户是会玩的
<MangHuo> edogawabashi, 治啊
<edogawabashi> MangHuo: ?
<MangHuo> 哎？ 看错了
<MangHuo> 屏幕太小，看歪了
<edogawabashi> MangHuo: 啥?
<edogawabashi> MangHuo: 说人话
<MangHuo> edogawabashi, 没有没有，我看见谁说自己有懒癌症，我说需要电击治疗啊
<edogawabashi> MangHuo: 哦 是我~
<MangHuo> edogawabashi, ....
<^k^> tryit: 拜
<jzp113> 六维空间上不去了 哎
<tryit> hello
<ubrl> tryit:点点点.  16:05
<G000XQ62862> yuning: BinLi: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00M0DTTP2?t=joyo01y-23&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&tag=joyo01y-23
<ubrl> G000XQ62862: ⇪ CASIO 卡西欧 MEP-T10-WE-WU-DH 标签打印机 白色-办公用品-亚马逊中国 pp: ￥ 359.20
<G000XQ62862> yuning: www.amazon.com/dp/B005X9VZ70
<happyaron> 我又粗线了
<edogawabashi> happyaron: 剃了吧
<happyaron> edogawabashi: 啥？
<MangHuo> happyaron, 剃？
<edogawabashi> happyaron: 粗线, 说的不是眉毛或者胡子? cc G000XQ62862
<happyaron> MangHuo: 不知道他说啥呢
<happyaron> edogawabashi: ...
<edogawabashi> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<MangHuo> G000XQ62862, edogawabashi happyaron 你们在说啥
<happyaron> MangHuo: 其实我也不知道
<MangHuo> thunderbird 里面的这个 muttator 插件为嘛用不了了啊啊
<edogawabashi> happyaron: 回国了?
<MangHuo> 有用 thunderbird 的老司机么，求教
<happyaron> edogawabashi: 回来一会儿了
<edogawabashi> S102: 这是番号?
<S102> edogawabashi, U 盘 型号
<S102> xchat 的  channel tab 上能设置个数字的编号么
<pity> 我在一台服务器上装了个 mediawiki，然后导入了从维基百科导出的折叠模板，为啥在我的 wiki 上就不给折叠呢？
<edogawabashi> S102: http://sukebei.nyaa.se/?page=search&cats=0_0&filter=0&term=s102
<ubrl> edogawabashi: ⇪ s102 - NT > Search
<S102> 赞老司机
<happyaron> 卧槽llvm竟然过了
<happyaron> 卧槽卧槽，坐等gcc-5
<edogawabashi> happyaron: gcc5不都好久了么
<happyaron> edogawabashi: mips64el
<edogawabashi> happyaron: 赞牛牛
<happyaron> edogawabashi: ...
<happyaron> https://buildd.debian.org/status/logs.php?pkg=llvm-toolchain-3.7&ver=1%3A3.7-1&arch=mips64el
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Build logs for llvm-toolchain-3.7_1:3.7-1 on mips64el
<S102> happyaron, 拜dd
<kandu> happyaron: 拜哈皮dd
<onlylove_> dd影响就是大，一出来一堆拜的
<onlylove_> happyaron: Freebuilder说了，他要搞个init
<happyaron> onlylove_: ...
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<^k^> happyaron: ok kandu => 拜能人
<edogawabashi> onlylove_: 这叫生殖崇拜
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove_> happyaron: 能忍？
<happyaron> onlylove_: 交给你处理了
<jzp113> 谁用过digitalocean？
<jzp113> 我这咋网页都开不了？难道被封了？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于备份恢复home目录的全新问题，真是RI了狗了！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472687 是这样的home没有单独分区，用TAR备份，排除了较大虚拟机目录等文件，恢复后，总是不能读取挂载分区，显示权限错误。 用Bear先生的LUB，也是一样的问题，这真是日
<^k^>  ─> 狗了，到底是肿么回事呢？是搞错了什么基本问题么了？？？ zz: stroller2008 — 2015-09-11 17: …
<edogawabashi> palomino|exhaust: "Marc Dorcel，法国第一大成人电影公司之一，中文名字叫做啄木鸟，家可以在这个网站花€9.99，或者免费，看到所有该公司发行的片子，唯一的限制是，当你想免费看片的时候，你需要用同时按住Q、S、P、L四个键，其中有任何一个键没被按到，影片就会停止播放。"
 * onlylove 同时开了两个客户端，发现网络渣到丢消息
<happyaron> onlylove: 默哀
<onlylove> happyaron: 那什么，你那个编译时间，是编译llvm的时间么，编译16小时……
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯呢
<happyaron> onlylove: https://buildd.debian.org/status/logs.php?pkg=gcc-4.9&ver=4.9.3-4&arch=mips64el 这个更酸爽
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Build logs for gcc-4.9_4.9.3-4 on mips64el
<happyaron> 这会儿在编译gcc-4.8
<onlylove> edogawabashi: 土豪马会看上你那种破网站？
<edogawabashi> onlylove: 那是个笑话... 你没get到笑点...
<onlylove> 两天……
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu一重启就卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472688 其实这个问题从ubuntu 9.X的时候就有了，笔记本是09年的，到现在的14.04，依然是重启卡死，只能关机，然后再启动，百度过了，没找到解决方法，不知道论坛里有没有高手能解决下 zz: tzy1023 — 2015-09-
<^k^>  ─> 11 17:26
<nyfair> edogawabashi: 你的两个女朋友还好么
<edogawabashi> nyfair: ?
<nyfair> edogawabashi: 那是个笑话... 你没get到笑点...
<edogawabashi> nyfair: ... ...
<nyfair> onlylove: 就是这个意思
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛就是牛牛
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45470
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 法国法庭判决孟山都犯有化学毒害罪
<onlylove_> 吸入中毒 ，然后判制造杀虫剂的？
<S102> test
<ubrl> S102:点点点.  19:02
<S102> test
<ubrl> S102:点点点.  19:03
<xtpeeps> Test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  19:08
<xtpeeps> Hi
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  19:08
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 安装win8.1和archlinux遇到的问题及解决(UEFI + GPT)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472689 win8.1会不断覆盖引导文件，无法使用grub引导。 win8.1和archlinux系统时间差为8小时。 新硬盘500G，没有分区。 先安装arch, 512 M (sda1) EFI分区 100G 空闲 （预留win8.1） 其他 / (sda3). 电脑
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-12
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice中没有宋体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472690 Code: $ fc-list|grep -i simsun NSimSun,新宋体:style=Regular SimSun\-PUA,宋体\-PUA:style=Regular SimSun,宋体:style=Regular 但是libreoffice中就是没有显示宋体。同级字体目录下的其它字体都在字体列表中 Quote:
<^k^>  ─> $ ls simhei.ttf simsun.ttc stzhongs.ttf ubuntu 12.04 libreoffice 5 zz: gnwd — 2015-09-12 9:29
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice中没有宋体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472691 Code: $ fc-list|grep -i simsun NSimSun,新宋体:style=Regular SimSun\-PUA,宋体\-PUA:style=Regular SimSun,宋体:style=Regular 但是libreoffice中就是没有显示宋体。同级字体目录下的其它字体都在字体列表中 Quote:
<^k^>  ─> $ ls simhei.ttf simsun.ttc stzhongs.ttf ubuntu 12.04 libreoffice 5 zz: gnwd — 2015-09-12 9:31
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu是完全开源的吗？如何下载ubuntu12.04整个系统的源代码？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472693 在线等！ 等待審核中 暫時放這裡 http://askubuntu.com/questions/28372/ho ... gh-apt-get How do I get and modify the source code of packages installed through apt-get? zz: free6364512 — 2015-09-12
<^k^>  ─> 10:14
<trtykky42346> 你要做什么
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04 grub2引导 win10报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472694 问题描述： 刚开始在win10下用u盘安装了15.04麒麟，后来手贱，用分区工具删了15.05所在盘，结果win10不能启动，引导界面一直都在， 后来用u盘装了14.04,覆盖15.04所在盘，unbuntu可以启动了，但是win1
<^k^>  ─> 0还是不能启动 错误提示： 在grub界面按c，进入编辑，输入ls，报错 Secure Boot forbids loading …
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • mutt在成功發送郵件以後再次發送不能是爲什麼？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472696 正在學習使用mutt，做了如下設置： Code: vi .muttrc set sendmail="/usr/bin/msmtp" set use_from=yes set realname="我的名字" set from=我的郵箱 set envelope_from=yes 然後創建配置和日誌 Code: vi .
<^k^>  ─> msmtprc account default host smtp.163.com from fyb@163.com auth plain user 我的郵箱ID password 我的郵箱密碼 …
<yunfan_> onlylove: 今天在微博上 评论那个麦加清镇市的事 我说你们一天到晚念经诅咒我们 我们偶尔吐槽两句也没什么 然后那人说经文里根本没有诅咒 我就引了几段 包括章节名  然后她改口说是给信徒看的了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 尴尬 : 小明是个爱看热闹的人,他听说西巷发生了火灾,他急忙跑到了西巷,只见一群人围在了一起,怎么挤也挤不进去,然后他听到有人说:都烧成这样了,太可怜了……这时他想了一想,叫道:我是死者的亲友,让让。 这下终于挤了进去,一看原来烧死的是一只猪,顿时千百万只眼
<^k^>  ─> 睛看着他,这时他才知道什么是尴尬。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 删除多级目录下的文件夹  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472697 我运行了fotoxx软件，结果这个东西在 图片 文件夹下的每一个子文件夹内都生产一个.thumbnails隐藏文件夹，里面应该是缩略图。 我对此非常反感，想把这个隐藏文件夹删除。可是，图片下的照
<vickycq> dpkg --get-selections 如何把版本一起列出？
<vickycq> 即：如何列出所有已安装的包，包括其版本？
<vickycq> thx
<vickycq> 解决了，dpkg-query -l
<Freebuilder> vickycq, apt-cache polic xxx
<vickycq> apt-cache policy xxx
<vickycq> dmo真是流氓
<vickycq> dpkg-query -l | grep dmo
<Freebuilder> vickycq, dmo 是啥？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: "所以才挨骂" : 在看足球比赛的时候,妻子问丈夫:"这位观众干嘛骂他身旁那个人?""是他朝裁判扔的汽水瓶子。""不是没有打中他吗?""所以他才挨骂……"
<vickycq> Freebuilder, deb-multimedia.org, a.k.a dmo / d-m.o / d.m.o
<vickycq> dmo在epoch版本号上做文章，使之看起来比官方源的相同包要新
<vickycq> 这样一旦添加dmo源，执行一次upgrade，所有相关包全被升级到dmo的版本
<Freebuilder> vickycq, 提意见
<vickycq> Freebuilder, 好像Debian官方已经强烈不建议使用dmo源了：https://wiki.debian.org/DebianMultimedia/FAQ
<ubrl> ⇪ f: DebianMultimedia/FAQ - Debian Wiki
<Freebuilder> XD
<vickycq> 用新立得的强制版本一个个改的
<vickycq> 刚发现我的vlc smplayer mpv ffmpeg 全是dmo的..
<Freebuilder> vickycq-androirc, 把那个源的优先级调低
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 安装ubuntu14.04时屏幕闪了一下然后一直黑屏，如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472699 用的是三星905S3K-K04笔记本。https://www.amazon.cn/gp/aw/d/B00U0QQQDO/ref=ya_aw_oh_pii?ie=UTF8&psc=1#featureBulletsAndDetailBullets_secondary_view_div_1442056060493 显卡是 AMD 的 Radeon R3 。 用u盘启
<^k^>  ─> 动开机时那个橙红色的图片正常显示了，但后来屏幕闪了一下就一直黑屏。 但安装Debian …
<Guest6167> names #ubuntu-cn
<Guest6167> join #clojure
<vickycq-androirc> Freebuilder, 那样应该可以。
<vickycq-androirc> testing混源死得快
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 机器猫大战葫芦娃 : 咋晚做了个机器猫大战葫芦娃的梦。 猫不敌大败,搬救兵苍老湿, 苍老师把他们打了,上了, 结果生出一个奇葩集七兄弟以大成, 此货乃奥特曼是也！
<gfxmode> 最近我分手了，又是单身了
<gfxmode> 没有对象
<Freebuilder> 分手后还可以做朋友
<pity> gfxmode: 选择面又广了，珍惜机会，找个好的
<gfxmode> Freebuilder: 分手后不能做朋友的
<gfxmode> pity: 嗯，像个围城。结婚的人想出去，单身的人想进来
<pity> gfxmode: 其实就是人对环境变化的不同感知，人总想找最舒服，最合意的状态
<stardiviner> 有谁知道SQLite怎么在一个column的字符串值前添加一个字符串。比如column name: link -> value: www.google.com, 我想为每个字符串值前都添加 "http://" 变成  "http://www.google.com" 。请问该怎么写SQL句子？
<ubrl> stardiviner: ⇪ 取标题 bad URI(absolute but no path): http://
<gfxmode> pity: 嗯，是的。也可以说是不珍惜眼前，失去了才知道它的美好
<pity> gfxmode: .
<gfxmode> pity: 老司机，您是上班还是在休息？
<gfxmode> 我睡觉了，晚安 88
<halenrain> hi,all gay
<NoIE> hi
<ubrl> NoIE:点点点.  01:47
<halenrain> intel asm 怎么在linux 编译
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • 郁闷啊，这是什么原因啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472703 从15.04升级到15.10后出现很多问题： 1.启动菜单栏里磁盘图标无法解锁，选择解锁就会导致桌面崩溃。 2.无法自动识别和加载新的分区，开机后总提示新磁盘分区不存在或未安装，只能通过高级选项
<^k^>  ─> 的update项选择S跳过磁盘安装进入系统，否则进入死循环！ 3.软件更新器变成了白板，看 …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-13
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 新装Ubuntu 14.04.3对AMD老显卡4330支持太不理想了，有闭源驱动安装成功的吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472704 装好系统之后看到屏幕上的像素点都在闪，风扇转个不停，尝试安装官方下载的闭源驱动amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run 安装全
<^k^>  ─> 程不报错，但重启就是卡住在UBUNTU界面死机，进恢复模式无法卸载，卸载脚本/usr/share/at …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 服务器无法上网，只能ping某些特定IP  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472705 现有一台服务器和一台PC在同一局域网中，使用的DNS服务器为DNSPod DNS+（119.29.29.29），发现PC能够上网，服务器不行。我排查的结果如下： （1）服务器和PC均能ping通119.29.29.29 （2）P
<^k^>  ─> C能ping通www.baidu.com Code: ping www.baidu.com      正在 Ping www.a.shifen.com [61.135.169.125] 具有 32 字 …
<stardiviner> U盘的实际容量在标示的32G的90%-93%是正常范围么？而且是按照1G=1000MB来换算的
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • [求助]我的sony-fz35 8400mgt 总是在更新系统软件后无法正常启用.???  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472706 sony fz35的本子.有点老了..从一个星期前装Ubuntu 15.04.没有一次可以在系统更新了能正常进入系统的. 常常装了nvidia私有的开源340.93.可以正常使用(出现219错误,
<^k^>  ─> 但能进入系统).但是系统软件更新后就无法正常进入系统了(没有219了.).卡在login界面.无限 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 台式机联网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472708 首先是图标没有了。其次是打开设置-网络后提示错误：系统的网络服务与此版本的网络管理器不兼容。就是这个苦逼的问题 再者在网络里面只有网络代理一项，其他的都没有，我看到网上的联网教
<^k^>  ─> 程里面有“有线”一栏的。 麻烦有经验的协助解决。 在此谢谢了。 zz: pingLee — 2015-09-1 …
<Freebuilder> stardiviner, 用 fdisk 看
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 查看了，29G
<Freebuilder> 多少扇区，每扇区多大
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 这个还看扇区的？
<pity> `help
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: Disk /dev/sdb: 29 GiB, 31104958464 bytes, 60751872 sectors
<stardiviner> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<stardiviner> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<stardiviner> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<fgjkggdh368132> 请问谁知道有可用的新闻组服务器
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 银 婚 : 一对夫妇上照相馆拍摄一张银婚纪念照,摄影时,摄影师对妇人说:"你靠近一点,手搭在你先生的肩上,这样照起来就会自然一些。"先生苦笑着说:"如果想拍一张更写实的照片,应该让她的手插进我的衣袋里。"
<fgjkggdh368132> 这段子什么意思啊
<gfxmode> fgjkggdh368132: 我用的这个 freenews.netfront.net
<fgjkggdh368132> 凳不上前线啊，打不开
<gfxmode> fgjkggdh368132: 深圳长宽打得开，你ping一下netfront试试
<jzp113> 什么东西？
<jzp113> 前线是什么？
<ubrl> jzp113: define:前线 |前線|指战争中雙方交火的地点或士兵。後來又指服务行业或社会低层的劳动者，因 他們負責對外接觸方面的最前行列，例如售货员、清洁工、保安，並不包括管理層的 ...
<fgjkggdh368132> 哦，谢谢，我前几天就想上前线，一直上不去，不知道还有没有别的
<gfxmode> jzp113: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=yt5pNlGjEifl5DyQ8WBuDc2dUlIlqb94YbvdBRSDGrPmGSDi2WcTzA3Psouux5Kn6QeBgCGBcFhcl18fak1L4K
<ubrl> gfxmode: ⇪ Usenet新闻组_百度百科
<gfxmode> fgjkggdh368132: 这些都试过了么？http://www.williamlong.info/archives/176.html
<ubrl> gfxmode: ⇪ 常用新闻组服务器-月光博客
<fgjkggdh368132> 这个没有用过，是国外的吗
<fgjkggdh368132> 月光博客看过
<fgjkggdh368132> 我们能上国外的服务器吗
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu无法apt-get  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472709 总是显示update-alternatives: 错误: 替换链接 /usr/bin/javah 已经由 jarh 来管理了 我拿update-alternative试过了sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/javah javah /usr/lib/java/jdk1.8.0_60/bin/javah 依然是失败 - -求告知原因和解决
<^k^>  ─> 方法。 zz: kidozh — 2015-09-13 13:20
<dchxcrow> bu neng shuru zhongwen
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *c@3&R*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<dchxcrow>  
<dchxcrow> how about English
<dchxcrow> it tell difference
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1631.html 用心不善 :     婚礼结束后,新娘对新郎娇滴滴地说:"我现在想试一下我的新名字应该怎么写。你这里有支票和笔吗,亲爱的?" 
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Debian中安装ASNSYS15  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472714 本文是 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=467623 的继续。因为现在换到Debian了，还要安装ANSYS。现将安装过程记述如下，供以后遇到此问题的同学参考，同时也修正了原帖中一些问题。
<^k^>  ─> Debian：Jessie ANSYS: V150 http://pt.hit.edu.cn/details.php?id=23792&hit=1 注意：已安装sudo，延续了在Ub …
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<EOF> 大家好
<ubrl> EOF:点点点.  21:31
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 华数直播，firefox有能看得吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472717 http://live.wasu.cn/ zz: qiang_liu8183 — 2015-09-13 21:39
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04外接显示器设置分辨率失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472718 cici@cici:~$ xrandr Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1360 x 768, maximum 16384 x 16384 DVI-I-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) VGA-0 connected primary 1360x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm 1024x768
<^k^>  ─> 60.0 + 1360x768 60.0* 59.8 1152x864 60.0 800x600 72.2 60.3 56.2 680x384 60.0 59.8 640x480 59.9 512x384 60.0 400x300 …
<GODDOG> 深夜有人和我一样无聊的吗？
<NoIE> 没有
<GODDOG> nice
<vickycq> ubuntu从哪个版本开始能用 ‘apt’ 这个命令？（apt 1.0）
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • ubuntu拨号连接问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472725 我想，对每个人来说，在某些方面都或多或少的会有一定的强迫症，只是不同的人范围不一样程度不一样而已。之前用过一些linux但只有ubuntu是我最喜欢的。以前一直用的局域网没发现有问题，但前不久换
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-12
<^k^> 新  云计算 • 求OPENSTACK教程  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480473 各位大神,哪位手里有OPENSTACK的教程的.从0从门那种,以及各种高级教程.谢谢..给链接也行. zz: szler — 2016-09-12 7:14
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 求教!chrome的按键到了右边 怎么改回左边?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480474 只有chrome的按键在右边(按键指关闭,最大,最小),其他软件都在左边，如何将其改到左边？ zz: qqqwh — 2016-09-12 8:55
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubunutu16 不识别msata的固态硬盘？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480476 我是把一个msata的固态硬盘用转接卡做成2'5寸硬盘来装ubuntu16.04的 首先可以肯定这个msata的固态没问题。转接卡也没问题，开机自检的时候都能识别出这个盘 ，而且之前也装过windows 但是
<^k^>  ─> 在装16.04的时候，系统只显示 dev/sda 然后就没得可选了。 我把这个msata的固态当作从盘， …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16 不能安装在msata的固态上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480477 我是把一个msata的固态硬盘用转接卡做成2'5寸硬盘来装ubuntu16.04的 首先可以肯定这个msata的固态没问题。转接卡也没问题，开机自检的时候都能识别出这个盘 ，而且之前也装过windows 我把
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 用msata不能安装ubuntu16  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480478 我是把一个msata的固态硬盘用转接卡做成2'5寸硬盘来装ubuntu16.04的 首先可以肯定这个msata的固态没问题。转接卡也没问题，开机自检的时候都能识别出这个盘 ，而且之前也装过windows 但是在装16.04的
<^k^>  ─> 时候，系统只显示 dev/sda 然后就没得可选了。 之后我把这个msata的固态当作从盘，用15.04 …
<suyue> 大家好
<ubrl> suyue:点点点.  10:54
<suyue> ？
<suyue> 没人说话？
<suyue> whois
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • ninja编译如何不限制jobs的数目？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480480 如题， 今天早些时候我开始尝试使用ninja来build一个llvm， 但是我发现当我试图像在make工具里面make -j来不限制进程数目的时候， ninja -j的返回时需要参数。 于是我只好使用是ninja -j {cpus+2}来
<^k^>  ─> 编译。 作为google开发的工具，我相信一定是可以有不限制jobs数目的方法的。毕竟没有这 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 挂载NTFS分区后不能调整NTFS分区文件的权限  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480481 chown、chmod和chgrp全部无效。 zz: manami5 — 2016-09-12 11:38
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • Fedora 24 MATE启动Compiz会报错然后窗口边框没了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480482 提示应用程序出现错误，然后窗口边框没了，只能注销。 zz: manami5 — 2016-09-12 11:41
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Firefox有没有能显示网页占用了多少内存的功能?就像Chromium那样  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480483 Firefox有没有能显示网页占用了多少内存的功能?就像Chromium那样 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-12 12:34
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 这个天气预报网页为什么Firefox打开,整个系统就几百MB的内存波动,Chromium最多几十MB内存波动?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480484 这个天气预报网页为什么Firefox打开,整个系统就几百MB的内存波动,Chromium最多几十MB内存波动? http://www.weather.com.cn/live/ 我用如下
<^k^>  ─> 命令观察: Code: watch -n 1 free -m zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-12 12:56
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • "man firefox" 没了?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480485 apt-file搜索无果: Code: apt-file search firefox |grep man Code: $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ jessie main non-free contrib deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ jessie-updates main non-free contrib deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ jes
<^k^>  ─> sie-backports main non-free contrib deb-src http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ jessie main non-free contrib deb-src http: …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<splashing> 都出來吹牛
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<dongwenhan> 大家好，我在使用elementary os，请问有类似foxmail的软件么？能自动收取邮件的那种
<splashing> thundermail
<^k^> 新  线下活动专版 • 兰舍硅藻泥7周年庆“全国联动，震撼回馈”大幕将启  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480487 兰舍硅藻泥7周年庆“全国联动，震撼回馈”大幕将启 兰舍硅藻泥自2009年展开至今，一贯奋力前进奔跑在职业的前端，7年的砥砺前行，宽广消费者一向与兰舍硅藻泥同
<splashing> 廣告
<splashing> 嚴厲打擊!!!!
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 见鬼！更新系统卡在SNAPD设置上了！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480488 sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade 卡在snapd设置这个动作上就不动了。 关闭后 home:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a 正在设置 snapd (2.14.2~16.04) ... 还是卡在那里不动 这是什么情况啊？哪位大侠知道解
<^k^>  ─> 决方案。 zz: 躺在桌子上 — 2016-09-12 18:34
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我所能想到的让你女朋友生气时的场景 : 逛街的时候你不注视她而只顾着看别的女孩；
<linearain> ni hao
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • "dpkg -S firefox"输出为什么有两部分完全相同?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480490 "dpkg -S firefox"输出为什么有两部分完全相同? Code: # dpkg -S firefox |grep -n diver 28:diversion by firefox-esr from: /usr/bin/firefox 29:diversion by firefox-esr to: /usr/bin/firefox.real 96:diversion by firefox-esr fro
<^k^>  ─> m: /usr/bin/firefox 97:diversion by firefox-esr to: /usr/bin/firefox.real 源信息: Code: $ cat /etc/apt/sources.lis …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 尽其所长 : 老板十分愤怒地对新来的一个职员吼道:"你不但迟到,而且还编造理由。你知道,老板们是怎样对待说谎的职员的吗?"职员不慌不忙地说:"知道——立即派他去当产品推销员。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu不能访问windows10分享的文件夹  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480492 为什么Ubuntu16.04不能访问windows10分享的文件夹？ 已经修改/etc/samba/smb.conf的workgroup名字为windows网络的同一个工作组， windows上的文件夹已经设置共享， 但是每次从Ubuntu访问win10都跳出
<^k^>  ─> 来要我输入密码，但是该账号是没设密码的呀。 zz: fengtou — 2016-09-13 10:03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu不能访问windows10分享的文件夹  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480493 为什么Ubuntu16.04不能访问windows10分享的文件夹？ 已经修改/etc/samba/smb.conf的workgroup名字为windows网络的同一个工作组， windows上的文件夹已经设置共享， 但是每次从Ubuntu访问win10都跳出
<^k^>  ─> 来要我输入密码，但是该账号是没设密码的呀。 zz: fengtou — 2016-09-13 10:04
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  10:33
<Sevk> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04在电源设置里合上盖子只有【挂起】没有【休眠】了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480494 请问怎么设置合上盖子后休眠，多谢高手 按网上教程开启休眠后，在右上角关机菜单里可以选择【休眠】了， 电量严重不足 的选项里有了【休眠】，但电
<Sevk>  ─> 源设置的 合上盖子 选项里还是没有【休眠】。 zz: joker_T_ — 2016-09-13 11:44
<ubrl> ⇪ t: ubuntu16.04在电源设置里合上盖子只有【挂起】没有【休眠】了 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: joker_T_
<Sevk> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04在电源设置里合上盖子只有【挂起】没有【休眠】了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480496 请问怎么设置合上盖子后休眠，多谢高手 按网上教程开启休眠后，在右上角关机菜单里可以选择【休眠】了， 电量严重不足 的选项里有了【休眠】，但电
<Sevk>  ─> 源设置的 合上盖子 选项里还是没有【休眠】。 zz: joker_T_ — 2016-09-13 11:46
<ubrl> ⇪ t: ubuntu16.04在电源设置里合上盖子只有【挂起】没有【休眠】了 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: joker_T_
<yunfan> MangHuoEr: 我装了spacemeacs 进去以后卡住了 额
<mour> 哈哈
<mour> 想问下大家还有什么中文的IRC频道
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<sjd_zeus> 不知道啊，这里无聊了，没人聊天
<mour> 我发现怎么寻找中文的IRC了
<mour> 很简单的
<mour> 当你list的时候，其实是会得到一个freenode.txt，然后去里面找下带汉字的就可以找到中文的IRC聊天频道了
<mour> 我的这个文件是在 appdata\roaming\mirc\channels\下面，可能大家用其他的软件，位置是不一样的
<sjd_zeus> 中文频道好少
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30404.html 你觉得我怎么样 : 一男生为防亲戚发问,提前学习了微博中的应对方法。 过年时大姨问他有没女朋友,该男生作娇羞小媳妇。 "女朋友没有啦~不过有个男朋友,可黏我了。" 大姨败走,再没发问此君得意万分。 结果晚饭后大姨的儿子悄
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 不想用generic版本，想从4.4.0-36-generic变成4.4.0-36  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480497 刚学Linux十多天的小白，在使用例如timer.h头文件时发现当前include目录下没有这些头文件，经过搜索发现/usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-36/include/linux里面有timer.h头文件。所有想问问
<^k^>  ─> 4.4.0-36与4.4.0-36-generic应该不是同一种内核吧？如果想从4.4.0-36-generic变成4.4.0-36该怎样做， …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 我的电脑是WIN10系统装了ubuntu16.04.然后配置samba,无法实现虚拟机与电脑共享  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480498 我的电脑是WIN10系统装了ubuntu16.04.然后配置samba,无法实现虚拟机与电脑共享，在电脑端cmd进去都连接不到，试了好多办法，还是提示无法连接虚拟机端
<^k^>  ─> 可以ping到电脑的ip，但是电脑端ping不到虚拟机ip。怎么解决，求指导 zz: pppxxx — 2016-09-13 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 16 服务器无法被外网访问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480500 感觉自己被掏空，查遍各个网站都没解决，实在没有办法了，来这里求助。 ubuntu 16 建立服务器，不管是ftp，nginx或者ssh全部都 不能外网访问，但是内网是可以的 ， 内网可以ping 通，可以
<^k^>  ─> 连接，iptables 如下 都没设置 iptables.png 请问该如何做呢？实在不知道怎么办了。 zz: charn …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 在ubuntu配置ROS出现软件包有未满足的依赖关系  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480501 之前根据网上教程，使用$ sudo apt-get install ros-indigo-desktop-full来安装各种函数库和工具，下载完成后系统出了问题重新安装了ubuntu，再重新配置后出现 “正在读取软件包列
<^k^>  ─> 表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu下安装matlab2016a,matlab发生系统错误,求解决方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480502 在ubuntu16.04.1下安装matlab2016a(百度云下载的破解版),第2天,matlab发生系统错误,不知道怎么解决,望高手指教. matlab system error matlab has encounterd an internal problem and needs to clo
<^k^>  ─> se Screenshot from 2015-09-04 22-17-40.png Screenshot from 2015-09-04 22-17-53.png zz: ethan2016s — 2016-09-13 16:4 …
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 大象来没来，他没来的话，你算法如何？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • DELL的poweredgeR730,ubuntu 14.04 进步了图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480503 DELL的poweredgeR730 配tesla m40 。安装完Ubuntu 14.04 之后 桌面起不来，报错是 找不到 screen。 只能进命令行。 改如何是好? zz: fononenil — 2016-09-13 17:14
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Python第三方库basemap的一个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480504 m= Basemap( width=12000000,height=9000000,projection='lcc',resolution='c', lat_1=45., lat_2=55, lat_0=50, lon_0=-107. ) 大部分我查了官方文档都搞明白了，就量加粗部分，我看英文都不明白，所以特地来求助各位
<^k^>  ─> 大神。 zz: root@dream — 2016-09-13 18:43
 * silverma1le 
 * silverma1le 
 * silverp 
 * silverp 
 * silverp 
<silvermapl> d
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 关于ubuntu的共存安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480505 各位大神，在win10上安装ubuntu的时候没注意选择了“与windows共存安装”，现在懵了，完全不知道ubuntu装到哪了，想卸载重装，怎么办？从哪找？ zz: element97th — 2016-09-13 19:04
<lqi> two bots are talking in #kde-cn...
<testtest> 有人么？
<ubrl> testtest:点点点.  20:24
<testtest> hello?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 在eclipse怎样使用头文件 timer.h和hrtimer.h  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480506 刚学了十多天的小白在eclipse环境下用C++开发，想调用定时器需要用到timer.h和hrtimer.h等头文件，应该怎样操作。 想要用这些头文件到底要包含什么，我设置的是包含 /lib/modules/4
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-14
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu server 14.04 LTS 安装（视频演示）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480508 目前 Ubuntu 的 LTS 版本已经到了 16.04 但很多应用目前还是在 14.04 上表现最佳。其实 16.04 安装也差不多。 为了服务器的可维护、稳定性，还是选择了 14.04 版本。这是第一个视频，安
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 内核升级后图形界面(lxsession-logout)关机重启不显示日志了?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480511 内核升级后图形界面(lxsession-logout)关机重启不显示日志了? tty关机显示日志正常 Code: root@debian:~# cat /proc/cmdline root=/dev/sda2 rw fastboot Code: root@debian:~# aptitude show linux-ima
<^k^>  ─> ge-3.16.0-4-686-pae Package: linux-image-3.16.0-4-686-pae    State: installed Automatically installed: no Version: …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu如何删除所有桌面面板  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480512 系统是16.04 安装了gnome-session-flashback 然后切换用户进入系统后,我想删除上下两个面板. 但是删掉其中一个后,另外一个不让删除了. 有什么办法能把另外一个也删掉哇??? zz: Geoff_tan — 2016-09-
<^k^>  ─> 14 12:57
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 各位，我的SSD没事吧？232|耐久力剩余|不可用|即将故障  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480513 photo_2016-09-14_09-05-25.jpg 在“值”的部分显示“不可用”，是因为不需要显示给用户，还是因为无法读取？ zz: Hello World! — 2016-09-14 14:07
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装好 Siemens NX 10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480514 安装好 Siemens NX 10 2016-09-14 14-20-35屏幕截图.png 2016-09-14 14-30-07屏幕截图.png 2016-09-14 14-31-54屏幕截图.png 2016-09-14 14-32-25屏幕截图.png zz: gnix_oag — 2016-09-14 14:37
<mayli1> hi all
<ubrl> mayli1:点点点.  14:51
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • Python有什么办法达到类似"C指针"或"C++引用"的效果?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480515 Python有什么办法达到类似"C指针"或"C++引用"的效果? 比如某个字典元素,d[x],需要在不同地方引用d[x],但是处理代码并不知道其key,该怎么办? 比如本次迭代要引用上次迭代的d[
<^k^>  ─> x],如果有类似指针或引用的工具,可以直接引用上次的对象 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-14 16:40
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何测试浏览器不同PAC文件算法的实际性能表现?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480516 如何测试浏览器不同PAC文件算法的实际性能表现? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-14 16:46
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • "Reload PAC button"在Firefox的已安装扩展列表里没有图标?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480518 "Reload PAC button"在Firefox的已安装扩展列表里没有图标? reload_question.png zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-14 18:07
<sevenyasin> hey
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 莫射虎皮 : 一个吝啬人被虎叼了去,他儿子拿了弓箭去追赶。父亲在虎口里老远地对儿子喊道:"你射箭要往虎的脚上射,不要往虎的身上射,免得射坏了虎皮！ "
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu server 16.04 的安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480519 我在安装 ubuntu server 的时候，在选择完键盘模式的那个对话框，选no之后，他会让你选择键盘模式，选择完了之后，我这就进入了一个很长的进度条。在进度条下面有Loading module 'usb-storage' for 'USB-
<^k^>  ─> storage',但是这个时候，就出现一个标题为[?] Detect and mout CD-ROM的提示框，告诉我 Error while …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 不接显示器启动linux，谁有办法，高手过来啊!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480520 不接显示器启动linux，谁有办法，高手过来啊! 这个方法配置不成功，ubuntu 16.04 server http://www.ghacks.net/2010/11/28/config ... a-monitor/ zz: wilder2000 — 2016-09-14 21:56
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 不接显示器启动linux，谁有办法，高手过来啊!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480521 不接显示器启动linux，谁有办法，高手过来啊! 这个方法配置不成功，ubuntu 16.04 server http://www.ghacks.net/2010/11/28/config ... a-monitor/ zz: wilder2000 — 2016-09-14 21:57
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • HIGH DPI GNOME环境下QT程序显示问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480523 GTK程序能够自动调整显示大小， QT程序 qtcreator/wps等，显示图标字体很小， 不想安装KDE。 这个问题有什么好的解决方法么？ zz: zk002008 — 2016-09-14 22:40
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • [已解决]为什么JavaScript的"getTime()"计时时差为0?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480528 为什么JavaScript的"getTime()"计时时差为0? 原来是自己理解有误 参考:http://www.daimajiayuan.com/sitejs-12541-1.html 测试工具: http://www.w3school.com.cn/tiy/t.asp?f= ... te_gettime 代码不论循环多少
<^k^>  ─> 次输出的时差都是0 甚至循环到运行了十几秒钟也是输出0 测试代码: Code: <html> <body> <scrip …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-15
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Kali Kernel 與 Debian kernel 的差異  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480529 下載 4.6.4-1的原始碼補釘比對, Kali 重點只修正兩處 多了兩個補釘 1.螢幕顯示 framebuffer (drm-vmwgfx-Fix-corner-case-screen-target-management.patch) 2.WIFI 注入 (kali-wifi-injection.patch) 其它不重要的補釘是
<mao1> 哈哈哈
<Aerowolf> 祝亲们中秋快乐！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/2102.html 受 伤 :       "您知道吗?我的丈夫在足球比赛中受了伤。"      "可并没有谁看见过他踢足球啊！ "      "是的,他是在上星期的比赛中喊坏了声带。" 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 误删ubuntu16.04内核  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480530 1.系统提示磁盘空间不足，删除系统内核结果把当前系统内核删掉了。现在系统没法进去。 2.重新做了一个16.04系统u盘启动盘，能进入u盘的试用Ubuntu桌面，请教一下怎样修复系统。 zz: gpupdate — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -09-15 12:38
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 误删ubuntu16.04内核  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480532 1.系统提示磁盘空间不足，删除系统内核结果把当前系统内核删掉了。现在系统没法进去。 2.重新做了一个16.04系统u盘启动盘，能进入u盘的试用Ubuntu桌面，请教一下怎样修复系统。 zz: gpupdate — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -09-15 12:40
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 误删ubuntu16.04内核  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480534 1.系统提示磁盘空间不足，删除系统内核结果把当前系统内核删掉了。现在系统没法进去。 2.重新做了一个16.04系统u盘启动盘，能进入u盘的试用Ubuntu桌面，请教一下怎样修复系统。 zz: gpupdate — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -09-15 12:42
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • windows7下安装Ubuntu16.04出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480535 安装前，删除了一个磁盘分区以做安装使用，下载了Ubuntu16.04，并且用USBWriter将系统写入了U盘。然后重启进入Ubuntu安装界面，后面选择了与Windows并存，下面一切正常，安装结束后提示重
<^k^>  ─> 启电脑，并拔下U盘，重启之后就出现了 error：no such device:(后面是一段数字字母) Entering re …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 匿名情书 : 我真想不出在我妻子生日那天送给她一件什么礼物最好,这礼物既不很贵又能使她非常高兴。" "给她写一封匿名情书。"
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 为什么vbox不能启动任务？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480536 vbox是官网上下载的最新5.1版本，系统是ubuntu-mate， 我的cpu是最新的intel-i5，带硬件虚拟化功能的。 但是设置好启动新任务如下图，不能启动，请问该怎么办？ zz: fengtou — 2016-09-15 16:38
<clydelin> hello
<ubrl> clydelin:点点点.  17:52
<clydelin> 现在这里好像人越来越少了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男子五部曲 : 国懈妈,我长大要娶妳９ 国中时「妈,我要永远不离开妳９ 高中时「妈,我要和妳住在一起９ 大学时「妈,我和老婆要和妳住在一起９ 娶老婆后「妈,帮我老婆顾一下孩子,我们要出去玩９
<vetwangcn> 这里还是没有什么人聊天
<karma> ？？
<vetwangcn> j
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你瞎了吗? : 在繁荣的市区发生交通意外,两辆小轿车迎面相撞。 其中一位司机怒气冲冲大叫:"你瞎了吗?" 另一位司机不甘被辱,反唇相讥:"谁说的?我不是把你撞个正着吗?
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • VLC和mplayer播放电影，为什么影片只能看原尺寸？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480539 新安装的ubuntu-mate，cpu是inter的i5，cpu自带显卡， 用VLC和mplayer播放电影，为什么影片只能看原尺寸？ 即使是全屏也是播放器的外框放大，影片依然是只有原尺寸。 zz: fengtou —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-09-15 22:41
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-16
<Cvdog> l love you
<dyda> whois you
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rWiIG6jyAAGsFZysnTwAALrIAMvawoAAawt506.jpg 蜘蛛侠你的手
<Cvdog> I am a newcomer.0.0
<dyda> Cvdog: send /whois nickname
<dyda> Cvdog: 广州的你为什么不说中文
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有没有可以较为流畅阅读PDF的Firefox扩展?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480541 有没有可以较为流畅阅读PDF的Firefox扩展? 内建的PDF阅读器,打开一个大点的PDF文件就卡的要命 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-16 11:38
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助thunderbird中163邮箱imap设置的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480542 这两天试着在thunderbird中添加我的163邮箱账号，输入账号密码后采用thunderbird给出的imap和stmp服务器， 接收：imap.163.com 端口：993 ssl/tls加密 发出：smtp.163.com 端口：465 s
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【求助】我遇到一个ubuntuserver安装桌面后共享桌面的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480545 我装的是ubuntu16.04 server版，就是没有桌面版。以前也一直使用server版因为桌面暂时用不到。 但是这次为了使用vmware workstation。因为vmware的各种命令不熟悉，所以
<^k^>  ─> 想要使用GUI操作。 于是就安装了ubuntu 的桌面。。sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop 之后桌面也 …
<mour> 还是没人吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2q9eIZHKLAACCkTLAtkAAALrRQMv_MkAAIKp212.jpg 美女,你的尾巴露出来了
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 新装的1604，ssh登录到服务器必须输入密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480547 新装的1604，ssh 登录到服务器必须输入密码。 重新用 ssh-keygen 生成 key、上传到服务器都不行，咋整？ zz: kidli — 2016-09-16 17:28
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 找了一天，发现exchange同步的问题，真是个大坑……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480548 我手机的通讯录、日历、邮件是一起用exchange协议跟我的outlook.com邮箱同步的，换了好几个android手机都是这么干的。window下用outlook或者win10都也可以直接同步过去。 然
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 时隔7年，我又装了Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480550 7年前学了1个月左右的Ubuntu系统，没坚持下来。以前学的linux命令全忘记了，现在重新玩起Ubuntu。请大家多多指教 zz: cjkshine — 2016-09-16 18:45
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助，更新了火狐，变成英文了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480552 如题，我按照网上的设置方法，换不了中文版的，然后就去火狐官网下载了个中文版的安装包，用终端命令sudo apt-get install 安装时提示：无法定位安装包，请问怎么安装？我命令是不
<^k^>  ─> 是少打了什么？怎么装回中文版火狐？ zz: cjkshine — 2016-09-16 18:55
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 在14.04版本上编译Firefox的deb包，错误gio/gio.h：没有这个文件或目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480553 如题 搞了一下午，查了好多文档，然后都说在编译时需要添加`pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0` 我看了下错误文件，这样： #ifdef MOZ_ENABLE_GIO #include <gio/gio.h> #end
<xxxxxx> 有人么
<ubrl> xxxxxx:点点点.  20:46
<xxxxxx> 都是挂机的啊- -
 * cherrot biu
<a_> 有人吗
<ubrl> a_:点点点.  22:40
<a_> 想问个问题
<a_>  从Ubuntu如何增加磁盘空间给Windows
<a_> Ubuntu 磁盘太多了。。。 Window 卡爆了...
<a_> 求解
<a_> pupu
<llj> anybody else here?
<llj> ubuntu org cn的论坛怎么打不开了啊
<johnny92> 有人吗？
<ubrl> johnny92:点点点.  00:20
<llj> 有
<zonR> Can anyone help?
<zonR> Can someone translate a folder name for me?
<zonR> It showed up in my home folder and I don't know how it got there.
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-17
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 大家用eclipse java开发很慢吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480556 我的ubuntu版本是 14.04LTS 开了eclipse 开发java项目的话 机器就变得很慢 大家有这个问题吗？ 谢谢！ zz: esolve — 2016-09-17 7:07
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • shift按键毫无反映,连tty按shift也没有大写字母,任何与shift相关的热键都失效了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480557 shift按键毫无反映,连tty按shift也没有大写字母,任何与shift相关的热键都失效了 难道是键盘坏了吗 问号也打不出来了 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-17 9:4
<^k^>  ─> 3
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不敢高攀 : 一个少年长得很秀美,风度极佳。许多富贵人家部想攀他做女婿。 其中一家更派人直接对他说:"我家小姐貌美贤良,想与你攀亲！ " 少年深深鞠躬说:"能够高攀大户是很幸运的,不过这件事还得与妻子商量一下！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04顶栏日期，如果选择显示星期后，月份汉字显示两个月字。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480559 我用的是ubuntu16.04，在顶栏日期那里，如果设置为显示星期，则月份那里就显示两个“月”字，把显示星期去掉，则显示正常，请问如何解决？ QQ截
<^k^>  ─> 图20160917124144.png zz: bymk — 2016-09-17 12:45
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • alienware 14 win7上装ubuntu时找不到硬盘 只显示u盘信息  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480560 求助 我是小白 弄了几天了 还是弄不出来 zz: mxfffffff — 2016-09-17 12:50
<splashing> 都出來吹牛！！！
<splashing> 大屌燒
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 孩子八成是编剧的 : 我想告诉编剧:在外抗战三年的将士,从妻子手里接过刚满周岁的孩子。 是不会笑得那么开心的。
<chinaghost> Homework is the most in world
<splashing> 你們可知道中國現代漢語 大部分詞彙來自日語??? 不服不行!!!
<chinaghost> = =日语还是借鉴中国的= =
<splashing> 那是古代...
<chinaghost> = =
<splashing> 古代有現代漢語嗎?
<chinaghost> = =
<chinaghost> 有
<splashing> 不信
<splashing> 我認為台灣親日是對的
<chinaghost> 国家之间只有利益
<splashing> 支持台灣幹死國民XX
<chinaghost> = =你这不是作死吗
<splashing> 不是
<chinaghost> 台湾是中国不可缺失的一部分
<chinaghost> 美国承认只有一个中国
<splashing> 那是官話,美國是迫於形勢
<chinaghost> = =
<splashing> 不得已而為之
<chinaghost> 非也非也
<chinaghost> 历史上不也是承认了
<splashing> 我支持 藏獨  新疆獨立 怎地???
<chinaghost> = =
<chinaghost> 为何要独立呢?
<chinaghost> 可否说出你的理由
<splashing> 為什麼不獨立呢?
<chinaghost> 不独立是因为它们从古至今一直属于中国的
<splashing> 因為迫於中國的軍隊壓力
<chinaghost> = =
<chinaghost> 你啊，这是要搞大新闻
<splashing> 不然早在獨立了
<splashing> 早就
<chinaghost> ＝　＝
<splashing> 號召全國人民向台灣人民學習!!!
<chinaghost> ╮（╯▽╰）╭
<chinaghost> 江苏省徐州市
<splashing> 怎地?
<chinaghost> 江苏人怎么喜欢搞大新闻
<splashing> 這算啥...
<chinaghost> = =
<chinaghost> 你的思想很危险啊
<splashing> 這就危險了?
<chinaghost> = =
<chinaghost> 你现在在外面说台独我怕你会被打死的
<splashing> 我想讓新疆統治中原,搞個哈裏發國,怎樣???
<chinaghost> = =明明是江苏的，却用繁体字
<splashing> 我不喜歡腦殘簡體字
<chinaghost> = =
<chinaghost> = =你小时候没用过简体字?
<chinaghost> 还是说从小被娇生惯养
<chinaghost> 你啊 navie
<splashing> 那是學校硬逼著學的
<chinaghost> = =如果不是学校教的,我怕你连文字都不认识
<splashing> 我看已是個學生啊naive 都寫錯了...
<splashing> ä½ 
<chinaghost> = =
<chinaghost> = =刚又不说出来
<chinaghost> 去百度了吧
<splashing> 隨你怎麼說,.......
<chinaghost> -_-
<splashing> 在中國效仿伊朗,搞個神權國家,豈不很好???
<chinaghost> = =你历史没学好吧= =
<splashing> 回教,變成國教 哇哈哈哈
<splashing> 多好
<chinaghost> = =
<chinaghost> 那是封建社会
<chinaghost> 我们是社会主义,回去学几年政治在来吧.我说你啊,不要懂什么就说什么
<splashing> 量你也不瞭解回教,哪能亂說話你...
<chinaghost> 不好意思，我是无神论者
<splashing> 不信回教着斬立決
<chinaghost> 中二病晚期
<splashing> 者
<chinaghost> 没救了，哎
<chinaghost> 孺子不可教
<splashing> 你可知 回教 就是伊斯蘭教???
<chinaghost> = =
<splashing> 你可知 伊朗是 神權國家 神權高於一切???
<chinaghost> 你让我明白了,千万别跟智障交流.否则会浪费时间
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • longene如何  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480561 如题 zz: xiejinggang — 2016-09-17 16:20
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • SSH服务怎么设为不自动断线  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480562 不会因为一直没有输入而断线。 zz: manami5 — 2016-09-17 17:54
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu14.04 中使用gnome桌面背景图片与概览时背景图片不一致  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480563 RT，我使用gnome-shell桌面，想修改背景图片，用的是图形化修改方式，但是选项中只有背景和锁屏两个，无法更改super进入程序概览时候对背景图片，从而导致
<mour> 什么是super进入程序概览啊？
<ubrl> mour: define:super进入程序概览啊 not defined.
<llj> hi all
<ubrl> llj:点点点.  21:51
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • /dev/sda1:clean  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480565 可以正常开机 但是闪现/dev/sda1:clean,530195/60530688 files,13734876/242115040 blocks zz: 7猫. — 2016-09-17 21:52
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何一劳永逸的隐藏部分grub2的启动项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480566 我的笔记本电脑sda1是自带的Vista一键恢复启动盘，sda2是win10系统，安装linux后自动grub2自动识别出了这两个系统， 修改/boot/grub/grub.cfg 禁用sda1选项后如果更新了grub2又要重新修改grub.cfg
<^k^>  ─> 如何才能一劳永逸的在grub启动项中不显示sda1启动选项？ zz: ariso — 2016-09-17 22:22
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何一劳永逸的隐藏部分grub2的启动项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480567 我的笔记本电脑sda1是自带的Vista一键恢复启动盘，sda2是win10系统，安装linux后自动grub2自动识别出了这两个系统， 修改/boot/grub/grub.cfg 禁用sda1选项后如果更新了grub2又要重新修改grub.cfg
<^k^>  ─> 如何才能一劳永逸的在grub启动项中不显示sda1启动选项？ zz: ariso — 2016-09-17 22:24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 系统运行eclipse甚至运行浏览器时常变慢变卡甚至界面变灰怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480569 是硬盘不好吗？ 还是什么？ 怎么检查问题？ 谢谢！ zz: esolve — 2016-09-17 22:31
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-18
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 充分利用显卡上的显存的工具：vramfs  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480572 我的显卡有4g显存，但是大部分时间都是空闲的。所以我一直想找一个能利用显存的工具。显然，我不是第一个有此想法的人： https://github.com/Overv/vramfs 遗憾的是，在ubuntu16.04下，无法编
<^k^>  ─> 译成功，我还是在arclinux完成编译，然后拿到ubuntu下使用，一切正常。 zz: kangtian — 2016-0 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 键盘布局里'cn'和'us'有什么区别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480573 键盘布局里'cn'和'us'有什么区别 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-18 9:50
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 双显卡电脑无法安装16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480574 新买的本本，华硕飞行堡垒，ＧＴＸ９５０Ｍ显卡，在安装的最新的Ubuntu的时候，第一次安装成功了，然后觉得不爽，想重新安装，之后再也无法进入安装界面．点击了install ubuntu之后，就卡
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 求内核大神帮忙，linux无法对cpu的频率调整！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480576 cpufreq1.png 一开始我的cpu是1600MHz，这个时候通过turbostat工具（该工具直接读取cpu寄存器获得工作频率）看，可以看到cpu确实工作在1600MHz cpufreq2.png 之后我更改cpu频率为3.2g，
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 16.04 无法连接蓝牙鼠标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480577 系统是刚装的 16.04，鼠标是罗技的 MX Master，蓝牙配对成功，但是在蓝牙设置里看到的连接状态始终是关闭的、无法打开，并且鼠标移动、点击都无效；用接收器一切正常。 文件 /var/lib/bluetooth/.../.
<^k^>  ─> ../info 内容如下： Code: [General] Name=MX Master Appearance=0x03c2 AddressType=static SupportedTechnologies=LE; …
 * sjd_zeus 我屏幕在单色背景下会出现闪烁情况，谁碰到过呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31167.html 朕封你为尿嫔娘娘 : 前段时间经常看甄嬛传等古装剧,里面都是什么嫔娘娘。 比如莞嫔娘娘,祥嫔等娘娘,有一次我喝了很多水。 一会儿去了好几趟厕所。 老公淡定的说:又去厕所啊?朕封你为尿嫔娘娘……
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu16.04下双显卡（intel+AMD）问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480579 装了16.04发现只有intel的显卡工作，不知道怎么切换，而且amd显卡驱动怎么装啊 zz: gkao — 2016-09-18 16:10
<yunfan> 4谁用 zeronet?
<splashing> 高端的我來了。。。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • I5-6500的linux显卡驱动如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480581 I5-6500的linux显卡驱动如何解决？ 现在是ubuntu-mate，我的硬件如下： 最新的intel,i5-6500cpu，cpu好像是自带显卡功能，16G内存 用VLC和mplayer播放电影，为什么影片只能看原尺寸？ 即使是全屏也是
<^k^>  ─> 播放器的外框放大，影片依然是只有原尺寸。 现在是用DVI线连接显示器。 zz: fengtou — 2 …
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • aircrack-ng cli 半自動腳本(陽春版)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480582 debian/kali WEP須先知道破解流程, 包含 Interactive 0841 / ARP Replay / Chop Chop / Fragmentation 等幾種方式. WPA 跟 WPS 就那一樣破解方式而已. 這只是方便, 懶得打指令使用. Code: wget https://github.com/Mi
<^k^>  ─> nt-Fans/linux-package/raw/kali/aircrack-cli sudo chmod 755 aircrack-cli cp aircrack-cli /usr/local/bin/ run: Code: su …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • mate cinnamon  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480583 来来回回试过多个distribution, 还是觉得mate cinnamon 最稳定， 最省事。。。仅供参考。 工作办公机的话mint还是值得装。 zz: yugo — 2016-09-18 19:59
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 原来下面打了桩 : 女儿醒来后,发现爸爸睡在妈妈肚子上,当时很生气的推下了爸爸,自己爬了上去,不知怎的老滚下来,爸爸说还是我来吧,女儿发现爸爸滚不下来,正在诧异,突然发现爸爸下面打了一根桩,高声叫道:"爸爸赖皮,下面打了桩,所以才不滚下来。"
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • windows 7 硬盘安装后找不到新安装的win系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480585 我机器安装了ubuntu和win7 双系统 但是win7有问题 然后下载了一个gho文件 然后用ghost安装 安装后 重启 启动项依然和以前一样 但是选择win7进去的话 就会说不存在的系统 进ubuntu没问题
<^k^>  ─> 怎么办啊？ Code: esolve@mypad:~$ cd /etc/grub.d/ esolve@mypad:/etc/grub.d$ ls -l total 76 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root ro …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-11
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谁家的猪饿成这样? : 你偶遇,慌乱的我不知所措。你含情脉脉的双眸,我无法回避。我明白你的心。我拼命跑开你却紧紧相随。我哭喊着:谁家的猪饿成这样?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 天安门 : 一老农向往北京天安门久矣,然只在宣传画上见过。ｎ年后,终有缘一见,大为失望:怎么不发光呢?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rJmIRLIFAACPnGnoLlAAALrHwDehi4AAI-0716.jpg 这样的银行,你还敢上去办业务吗
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Parallels Desktop下的Ubuntu 16.04系统分辨率问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485236 在笔记本MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Late 2013)上安装了虚拟机Parallels Desktop，然后在其中安装Ubuntu 16.04系统（同时安装Parallels Tools），开机后系统分辨率默认2880x1800 (16:10)，感觉分辨率过
<^k^>  ─> 高想调低到1920x1200 (16:10)，但每次重启后系统均复位为默认分辨率2880x1800 (16:10)，请教如 …
<harajuku> huntxu: yooooo
<huntxu> harajuku: 渣渣
<harajuku> huntxu: 胡渣
<huntxu> harajuku: 供楼供的开心么
<harajuku> huntxu: 没感觉啊
<harajuku> huntxu: 你还在HK?
<huntxu> harajuku: 昨天刚回朝
<harajuku> huntxu: 回来干啥?
<harajuku> huntxu: 一起回来了?
<huntxu> harajuku: 停留期限到了，就回朝呆几天而已啊
<harajuku> huntxu: 赞
<harajuku> 👍
<yunfan_> huntxu: 一年不是有上限的？
<huntxu> yunfan_: 没一年，我只有三个月那种
<harajuku> huntxu: 他是说你一整年里有没有累积的上限
<harajuku> ?
<huntxu> yunfan_: 没有，只要你能拿到证件就行
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7427.html 幸运 :     两个酒鬼在一起喝酒,其中一个说道:"我真倒霉,我的老婆拿走了我所有的财产跑了。"   另一个酒鬼说道:"老兄,你还是挺幸运的,我的老婆拿走了我所有的财产,但是她还不肯走！ "
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu自带引导程序吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485237 win7系统下装了Ubuntu 16，重启后，出现了开机引导，紫色背景，可以选择Ubuntu、win7、磁盘检测什么的。 进入win7用EASYBCD添加条目后，再开机还是上面的引导程序。 不是应该是黑色背景可以选择win7或
<^k^>  ─> 者Ubuntu吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 michuell — 2017-09-11 20:57
<zhangzexin1> hey
<zhangzexin1> 可以中文
<zhangzexin1> 还有多少活着的//
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab123.3 #1 SMP Fri May 5 12:29:05 MSK 2017 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-12
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助win10安装ubuntu16.04，开机windows启动项消失  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485239 如图，开机进入windows启动管理器，其中只有Neosmart Linux（之前在win10中用EasyBCD修复得到的Ubuntu） 1600870334.jpg 如果直接回车则会得到下图： 1868630418.jpg 如果按Esc退出则会进入下图
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1898.html 两厢情愿 :      丈夫在外有了新欢,很想和妻子离婚,可总开不了口。一天深夜,丈夫幽会回来,敲了半天门,妻子就是不开。他气得一脚踢开门,冲着妻子大吼:"这种生活我过够了,我们马上离婚！ "这时妻子冲着床底下说:"喂,亲爱的,快
<^k^>  ─> 出来吧,咱们再也不用躲躲藏藏的啦！ " 
<yunfan_> huntxu: 果然跟广东人讲中文容易被误读
<huntxu> yunfan_: 为何？
<yunfan_> huntxu: 我已经碰到过好多回这种事了 我以为很容易理解的 但是碰到广东人 容易被理解错
<yunfan_> 我猜这跟粤语的行文习惯有关系
<yunfan_> 就像我看港片很容易理解粤语的那些台词一样 因为我本地方言跟粤语的行文习惯很接近
<huntxu> yunfan_: 没懂，粤语人士基本上都能理解普通话
<yunfan_> huntxu: 我又没说不懂 我只是说有时候容易误解意思
<huntxu> 除非上了年纪，年轻人基本误解不了吧
<yunfan_> 我不知道 反正我碰到过很多次了 你啊 啊黄啊 老梨啊
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 wlan0启动脚本位置，如何修改wlan0 Mac地址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485241 请问Ubuntu14.04 WLAN0 启动过程在哪里？如何修改WLAN0 Mac地址，临时和永久的方法，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 roydonghao — 2017-09-12 16:21
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如此效果 : 听说你在请精神病医生看病,你觉得对你有没有帮助?" "当然有。几星期前,电话铃响我不敢接。但现在,电话铃响不响我都去接。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 我租了阿里云服务器，请教如何安装ubuntu 16.04.2系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485242 现在用putty 连接服务器。用ls -al只看到几个文件，没有目录。请问还要安装什么软件才能使用。我刚开始搞，请你多讲一点，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaods — 201
<^k^>  ─> 7-09-12 20:11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 双系统试图给Ubuntu增加硬盘空间的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485243 Windows10+Ubuntu16.04，后悔当初给Ubuntu划分的硬盘空间太小，搜了些教程打算在Windows下在原先的硬盘里再压缩80G给Ubuntu再格式化挂载，结果压缩完后在Ubuntu下执行fdisk -l却
<^k^>  ─> 显示不出该新增分区，请问这是怎么回事。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wocalei — 2017-09-12 21:22
<gaoj> hello
<ubrl> gaoj:点点点.  21:33
<gaoj> nick 阿土伯
<gaoj> exit
<gaoj> list
 * xdd 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 双系统试图给Ubuntu增加硬盘空间的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485243 Windows10+Ubuntu16.04，后悔当初给Ubuntu划分的硬盘空间太小，搜了些教程打算在Windows下在原先的硬盘里再压缩80G给Ubuntu再格式化挂载，结果压缩完后在Ubuntu下执行fdisk -l却
<^k^>  ─> 显示不出该新增分区，请问这是怎么回事。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wocalei — 2017-09-12 21:22
<knownbad[m]> 德国香肠
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Oracle Enterprise Linux 7.4 抓图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485245 好几年前，当Ubuntu正红的时候（记得当时在我们这个论坛，随便一个贴文都会有上万的点览 ），有一位Oracle的高级主管跟我发牢骚，说他们在中国找不到人，以致无法让Oracle Enterprise Linux打
<^k^>  ─> 入中国市场。 软件公司人员流动性特大，因此不能怪他们短见，不愿意花时间训练新人 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-13
<Mutterirc> 有人在吗
<ubrl> Mutterirc:点点点.  09:49
<Mutterirc> 谁知道打开google
<Mutterirc> 怎么打开
<Mutterirc> 打开之后不能搜索网络怎么回事
<Mutterirc_> 有没有大神在啊
<Mutterirc_> Administrator: hi
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sgOINtmsAAYYxlBKYOYAALrLgCxnfkABhje737.gif 这是什么材质的鞋,太牛了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大便 : 一对恋人在山中被野人抓住说:你们吃掉对方的大便就放了你们。恋人做到了,归途中女人大哭,男人问其原因,女人伤心的说:你不爱我,不然你不会拉那么多！ 
<yunfan_> 做个调查 哪个手持设备的键盘让你感觉最舒服
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1191.html 反应迟钝  : 公园里的长凳上,依偎着一对恋人。男问:"我能吻你一下吗?"女没回答。男又问:"你能让我吻一下吗?"女还是不答。男火了:"咦,你聋了吗?"女嚷道:"你死了吗?" 
<voidk2> yourenma
<voidk2> yourenma
<voidk2> ajshfdkjahd
<voidk2> asdas
<voidk2> fd
<voidk2> as
<^k^> voidk2:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<voidk2> fg
<voidk2> s
 * harajuku 困😪
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04 多用户同时远程登陆怎么配置？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485248 目前这么配置需要ubuntu 登陆后，远程win10使用vnc viewer才能登陆。win10自带远程桌面不能登陆. 现在问题有： 1：ubuntu上面登陆用户a桌面环境后，vnc viewer才能登陆用户a远程桌面 2：多
<^k^>  ─> 个用户同时远程登陆还不能用 ===================== 1、sudo apt-get install xrdp vnc4server xbase-client …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 每次安装软件都提示关于chrome-browser的错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485250 想安装geany，结果遇到以下问题，求高手相助 yl@yl-Rev-1-0:~$ sudo apt-get -f install geany 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您可能需要
<^k^>  ─> 运行“apt-get -f install”来纠正下列错误： 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： chromium-brows …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiabin_> exit
<Black_Aurora> 请教个问题。为什么我开的频道，我是创建者，出去之后再回来没有权限？
<Black_Aurora> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> Black_Aurora:点点点.  02:18
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-14
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 利用Python来写LibreOffice的macro及extension, 链接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485259 最近一期的福布斯杂志（Forbes Magazine）提到美国New Jersey州的Stevens Institute of Technology（使蒂文斯理工学院）前几年成立了一个“玩股工程学系“（financial engineeri
<^k^>  ─> ng），学生们必须精通最少两种“语言”（Excel 及 C++），但最近后者已被Python取代了。 Li …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 作弊  :     有一天老师在发考卷。。。小美跟隔壁的小明说:我考零分耶。。。。小明:我也是耶。。。。。。小美:那。。。。这样老师会不会以为我们作弊埃。。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu 17.04官方软件仓库地址是什么?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485260 ubuntu 17.04官方软件仓库地址是什么,不是国内的镜像站. 这个链接下包含了ubuntu几个系统的软件http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dhk — 2017-09-14 10:18
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 电脑重启后需要插拔无线网卡才能注册成功，请大神帮忙看看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485261 刚刚看到有位兄弟也遇到了类似的问题，但还没有搞定，因此也发一帖，希望大神帮忙看看 dmesg看，重启后识别无线网卡，但总是认证失败 [ 15.556
<^k^>  ─> 633] wlx30b49e820c0d: authenticate with 30:f3:35:77:8c:54 [ 15.563933] wlx30b49e820c0d: send auth to 30:f3:35:77:8c:5 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 电脑重启后需要插拔无线网卡才能注册成功，请大神帮忙看看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485262 刚刚看到有位兄弟也遇到了类似的问题，但还没有搞定，因此也发一帖，希望大神帮忙看看 dmesg看，重启后识别无线网卡，但总是认证失败 [ 15.556
<^k^>  ─> 633] wlx30b49e820c0d: authenticate with 30:f3:35:77:8c:54 [ 15.563933] wlx30b49e820c0d: send auth to 30:f3:35:77:8c:5 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 电脑重启后需要插拔无线网卡才能注册成功，请大神帮忙看看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485263 刚刚看到有位兄弟也遇到了类似的问题，但还没有搞定，因此也发一帖，希望大神帮忙看看 dmesg看，重启后识别无线网卡，但总是认证失败 [ 15.556
<^k^>  ─> 633] wlx30b49e820c0d: authenticate with 30:f3:35:77:8c:54 [ 15.563933] wlx30b49e820c0d: send auth to 30:f3:35:77:8c:5 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 相同耳机坏掉找卖家换货后pulseaudio就无法自动识别了?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485266 相同耳机坏掉找卖家换货后pulseaudio就无法自动识别了? 快速解决方案(多声卡可能需要调整index(就是那个数字)): Quote: echo >> set-sink-port 0 analog-output-headphones 来源:https://uni
<^k^>  ─> x.stackexchange.com/questions/175930/change-default-port-for-pulseaudio-line-out-not-headphones <a href="https://www. …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 未来zram或将支持zstd算法,速度接近(4.9)默认的lzo(1x),压缩效果比deflate略好  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485269 未来zram或将支持zstd算法,速度接近默认的lzo(1x),压缩效果比deflate略好 https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/9918897/ 就是看起来好像不太容易而且效果待定的样子,
<^k^>  ─> 不知道能不能成功. 而且已经有一个deduplication补丁没能被合并 Joonsoo Kim 写道: For three month …
<^k^> 新  校园网拨号 • 求助：用mentohust可以认证成功，但就是上不了网，是什么问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485270 svdn@svdn:~$ su 密码： root@svdn:/home/svdn# mentohust 欢迎使用MentoHUST版本: 0.3.4 Copyright (C) 2009-2010 HustMoon Studio 人到华中大，有甜亦有辣。明德厚学地，求是创新家。 Bug
<^k^>  ─> report to http://code.google.com/p/mentohust/issues/list ** 用户名:201721521257 ** 网卡: enp2s0 ** 认证超时: …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu桌面启动随机卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485278 ubuntu桌面启动随机卡死，仅有桌面墙纸，鼠标可自由移动，大约10-20次死一次，可按ctrl+alt+F1-F6进入tty，在tty1登陆后，restart lightdmd可重新进入桌面。 现想请教为什么会出现此种状况，是否有方法解决
<^k^>  ─> 或临时解决？ Quote: root@localhost:~# lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Descr …
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • Ubuntu可以装2个版本的boost库吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485279 系统版本：Ubuntu14.04 一个程序依赖1.55，一个程序依赖1.54，但安装1.54必须先卸载1.55，求解决办法！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lwd2ubuntu — 2017-09-14 17:31
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 在美国的黑人 : 黑人问上帝:上帝,你为什么给我黑皮肤? 上帝回答说:为了帮你黑夜在非洲莽丛打猎,不容易让猛兽见到,还保护你抵御非常灼热的阳光。 那为什么我的头发是卷曲的? 我的孩子,头发卷曲,是为了让你在灌木中间跑起来不致给树木缠祝 我明白了,黑人说,可是
<^k^>  ─> 为什么让我生在美国呢? 上帝:.......
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-15
<rayBH> mount
<rayBH> mount
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 能不能把文件夹里面的所有文件的文件名导出为txt？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485281 如题，文件夹里面有子文件夹，全部文件的名字都导出来，怎么搞好使？不懂数据库之类的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2017-09-15 12:49
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 都一样 : 在一个小镇上,一位老妇人被传去出庭作证,当问到她是否认 识辩方律师时,她拍了拍手掌答道:"是的,他是个骗子。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 尽力而为 :     一位美国陆军上校大步踏进电梯,对电梯司机说:"尽快把我送到七楼！ "     "对不起,长官,这座大楼只有五层。"电梯司机说,上校充耳不闻:"小伙子,尽力而为。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: Distance from the accident : A carpenter was giving evidence about an accident he had witnessed. The judge asked him how far away he was from the accident.The carpenter replied "twenty seven feet, six and one half inches". "What? How come you are so sure of that distance?", asked the judge. "Well
<^k^>  ─> , I knew some idiot would ask me. So I measured it!" replied the carpenter.
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 宏碁笔记本 Aspire V 15 T5000 解决无法suspend的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485283 装了Ubuntu16.04 感觉一切顺利, 很不错. 为了追求完美, 在Additional Drivers 将显卡驱动选择了N卡官方的版本. 第二天发现头天未关机合上盖子的电脑无法正常唤醒, 然后进一步
<^k^>  ─> 确认点击suspend后, 听到电脑咔嚓一声, 像是直接断电, 于是只能按电源开机, 完全是重新开 …
<root__> hode
<root__> list
<wkwing> 晚上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 那是我吗 : "听说上次开会时你在桌子下面睡着了。" "我也听说了这事,是有人钻到桌子下面去打盹,但不知道那是不是我。"
<knownbad[m]> Riot慢
<notadeveloper> hello
<ubrl> notadeveloper:点点点.  07:19
<notadeveloper> someone can read translate a calligraphy for me
<notadeveloper> thanks
<notadeveloper> https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/644052743/logo_400x400.jpg
<notadeveloper> what does that mean
<notadeveloper> anyone
<notadeveloper> guys
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 请问下怎么解决xterm自动打开问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485284 新手，用的是ubuntu14.04 今天本来想装gnome，一顿操作后因为依赖问题，没装成功，倒把系统搞出了一堆毛病 其中一样如图所示，每次打开文件夹，都会出现上方所示的命
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Apache web服务器无法从外网访问求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485285 两年来用LMDE，半个月前突然无法启动了，反复安装各种Mint都不行仍然无法正常启动，于是回归ubuntu，到目前为止工作基本正常。 系统配置如下： ubuntu 17.04, Apache 2.4.25 oray动态域名，
<^k^>  ─> 内网穿透； 路由设置了DMZ主机，同时开通了端口映射。 本地访问、LAN内访问web服务器都 …
<Isolde> 早上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 招来哄堂大笑的雷人老师 : 课堂上,老师发现很多学生都听不懂,激动的说:"这么简单都还搞不懂?猪都比你们聪明。"然后他指着一个成绩比较好的女生说:"来,跟其他同学解释一下。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4116.html 验算 : 一位监考老师正纳闷的盯著一位学生在掷骰子,奇怪的是.....那学生同一题掷好几次....便问那学生为什麽??那学生无奈的回答说:难到不用验算吗??
<jack> somebody?
<GODDOG> long time no see
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不卖童话书 : 一男士到书店买书。 男士:"《幸福的婚姻生活》在哪里?" 店员:"该书属于幻想类小说,在第一排。" 男士:"《夫妻相处之道》呢?" 店员:"该书属于武打类小说,在第二排。" 男士:"《理财、购房要义》?" 店员:"那是妄想综合症,属精神病类,在第八排。" 男士:"
<^k^>  ─> 《男人应该是一家之主》?" 店员:"这里不卖童话书！"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16.04LTS鼠标滚动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485286 环境：主机系统是Win10，在VMware12下安装ubuntu16.04LTS。 问题描述：在浏览器下鼠标中键滚动无问题，但是，在终端、vim、qt上编辑时，鼠标滚动极不灵敏，网上查找，未找到有效解决方法。 有知
<^k^>  ─> 道解决方法者，还望告知，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 arvin2009 — 2017-09-16 16:16
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 有没有一款可以测试TF卡的读写速度软件呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485287 求提供 统计信息: 发表于 由 feng8899 — 2017-09-16 16:48
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 想笑的点 : 咳！ 今天心情好,给大家讲个笑话。 开始可恐怖了, 中间可搞笑了, 结局可悲惨了。 想听吗?我讲了 从前,有个鬼,放了个屁,死了！
<peet> 这是机器人？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不白之冤 : 一对白人夫妇生了个黑皮肤小孩。丈夫埋怨妻子说:"都是你不好,每次上床都要关灯。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • win10安装Ubuntu16.04碰到问题，反复查找资料未解决后前来求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485288 开门见山了，之前一直都是在英伟达的TX1板子上使用的Ubuntu，这次想在自己的电脑上安装了，电脑是未来人类T800，win10专业版，i7-7700HQ，GTX1060，
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-17
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • 搬瓦工买的vps搭建好ss，但不能上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485294 搬瓦工买的vps搭建好ss，但不能上网。 ip 104.255.152.166的vps,用自带的Shadowsocks server已搭配好ss服务,端口1025， 然后在本机安装Shadowsocks，配置文件： { "server":"104.255.152.166", "server_port":"1025", "loca
<^k^>  ─> l_port":"1026", "password":"密码", "timeout":300, "method":"aes-256-cfb", "fast_open":false } sslocal -c /etc/shado …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 庆幸 : 音乐家去世了,他留下遗嘱,请求把长笛与他埋在一起。"天哪,幸亏当年他没学钢琴。"他的遗孀庆幸地说。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 电脑不认相机的卡怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485296 相机的卡小的时候，电脑认，可顺利读取卡上图片。 换了大点的卡，电脑就不认了，怎么办？ 系统：16.04 请赐教。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yw3008 — 2017-09-17 10:58
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 请问下ubuntu14.04怎么解决终端自动打开问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485297 新手，用的是ubuntu14.04 今天本来想装gnome，一顿操作后因为依赖问题，没装成功，倒把系统搞出了一堆毛病 其中一样如图所示，每次打开文件夹，都会出现上方
<GODDOG> ..
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • python的pip怎么使用？应该装上了。但总是找不到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485298 看pip一个文档写的，要下get-pip.py安装、 我用/usr/bin/python3.5 get-pip.py 图上写的应该是安装成功了。 p.png 但是我在pycharm里安装包。还是有这样的错误： pc.png 是
<^k^>  ─> 为什么？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 angel725 — 2017-09-17 11:38
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 膝盖中枪的举手 : 穿人字拖最大的悲剧是什么? 就是被人踩了一脚,人字还在,拖没了……
<jiaming> @^k^你是机器人不？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 答 问 : "请问,什么叫潇洒?""潇洒就是失恋后把天昏地暗硬说成阳光明媚。""什么叫门当户对?""就是硬将两团无法调和的面团揉在一起,并声明没有使用手段。""什么叫单身汉?""就是当他打麻将时,无人来扫他的兴。"
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何让pulseaudio多个port同时活跃?例如同时让前置耳机和后置音箱孔都有声音输出  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485301 如何让pulseaudio多个port同时活跃? 例如同时让前置耳机和后置音箱孔都有声音输出 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-09-17 16:53
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rnOIRwe1AACqBoQZFNsAALrTgCZJ5QAAKoe225.jpg 没泡过洋妞就不知道什么叫招架不住
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • PPPOE 命令行方式使用有什么方式在连接时手动输入密码而非把密码写入文件?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485302 PPPOE 命令行方式使用有什么方式在连接时手动输入密码而非把密码写入文件? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-09-17 19:53
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 指纹识别安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485303 sudo apt-get update sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fingerprint/fprint ppa:fingerprint/fprint sudo apt-get install thinkfinger-tools libpam-thinkfinger $sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fingerprint/fprint $sudo apt-get update ----------------- 安装并测试 FPrint 指纹识
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 在Ubuntu中安装了selinux，配置文件已设置为enforceing。但是运行getenforce还是提示未启用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485304 在Ubuntu中安装了selinux，配置文件已设置为enforceing。但是运行getenforce还是提示disable，请问这是什么问题啊，我把AppArmor已
<^k^>  ─> 经卸载掉了 统计信息: 发表于 由 weatherz — 2017-09-17 20:05
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 好几年不用的超冷数据如何备份比较好?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485305 好几年不用的超冷数据如何备份比较好? 刚刚一块备份冷数据的移动硬盘插主机上没反应,好在没什么重要数据 主要是用来备份系统什么的,这样系统(包括硬件和软件)坏了
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 17.04安装好后wifi无法使用，  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485307 可以搜索到SSID，点击SSID他会提示让你输入密码，但是输入密码后就一直连不上去，哪怕密码是错的，他也不提示。这个问题之前碰到过。当初搜索到好像是logical name: wlxe005c591ffbe 好
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-10
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 国产跨平台ARPG游戏众筹中～～～  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488466 非常用心的游戏，图片、音乐、片头都是原创的，而且支持即时战斗，还是比较有趣的。 支持Linux，OS X和Windows，目前正在摩点网众筹中。。。。 大家有钱的捧个钱场，有时间的花时
<^k^>  ─> 间帮忙宣传一下吧！ https://zhongchou.modian.com/item/15088.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 wtz — 2018-0 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 完全胜任 : 在饭店里。一名旅客问:"服务员,把你们的电话号码簿拿给我,我要找个地址。""很抱歉,先生,我们这里没有电话号码簿,不过我倒是可以把意见簿拿给您,您可以从上面找到我们这个城市几乎所有的居民的地址。"
<zzChen> 几年不进来了 。。
<pity> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 背颂经文 :     一位富翁发现他为儿子请来的教书先生,居然在教他儿子背颂父亲去世时悼念的经文。『老师,我还健壮,您怎麽教他这个呢NULL』『放心好了,等到令郎会背颂这篇经文的时候,你可能已经百年
<zzChen> 2333
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 鸡蛋 : 一村妇提一篮鸡蛋,路遇几彪型大汉,将其轮奸后逃窜,农妇起身,拍拍尘土:多大事,我还以为抢鸡蛋呢。
<zzChen> 。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 丰收 : 有一女人填写户籍登记表,在"子女数"一栏中填了"10",在"子女姓名"一栏中只填了"丰收"两个字。户籍员看后告诉女人要把所有孩子的名字填上。女人:十个孩子都叫"丰收"。户籍员:那你怎么叫他们呐?女人:他们的姓儿都不一样。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWGv2IXqyKAA02OMfTxbUAAMY3QGz4JEADTZQ122.jpg 转:疯狂的西瓜
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 京城的拳头 : 才从京城回来的儿子,说什么都是京城的好。 一天晚上月色皎洁,儿子就说:"这个月亮有什么好?京城的要比这个好得多哩！ " 父亲生气他说:"天上月亮就是一个,有什么好坏?"说完,就照着儿子的面孔一拳打过去。 儿子被打了一拳,一边哭,一边说:"谁希罕
<^k^>  ─> 你这拳头,京城的拳头要比你这个好得多哩！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • alt+tab切换应用，容易失去焦点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488467 按键alt+tab切换应用，在切换后的应用上，鼠标键盘容易失去焦点，无法输入，键盘也无响应。 多次切换又正常了。概率很高。 用鼠标点击切换应用，则不会发生。
<^k^>  ─> 怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzugyl — 2018-09-10 16:34
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rzeIJNiHAADj__7BTZIAALrTwOUMjMAAOQX224.jpg 这两个的眼神太配合了
<DevRiver> :-D
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • nginx免费证书开启https  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488468 记录一下，配置挺简单感觉。 用Let's Encrypt，免费。手机写下，以后慢慢编辑。 ubuntu 14.04服务器，终端 1、 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:certbot/certbot sudo apt update sudo apt install python-certbot-nginx 2、 certbot —n
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nC2ISe8GAAAkUm58hQgAALq5gOHRG8AACRq587.jpg 如此拆字
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win10、win7和Ubuntu 18.04三系统启动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488469 我是最先安装的Win10 然后在Win10下安装了win7 这是Win10和Win7可以在启动时选择 默认是Win10 后期又安装了Ubuntu18.04 开机启动引导是grub的 选项是Ubuntu、Ubuntu高级、windows boot manger这几个选项
<quidnunc> 这里可一说应于马?
<quidnunc> 这里可一写应于马
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-11
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 16.04 图形化界面，显示问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488470 ubuntu16.04 服务器，安装图形化界面后，无法进入 安装命令： CODE： sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop 成功安装！ 执行进入，图形化界面： CODE： startx 出现以下问题： CODE： [code]devin@ubuntu:~$ s
<^k^>  ─> tartxX.Org X Server 1.18.4Release Date: 2016-07-19X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0Build Operating System: Linux 4.4. …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • CPU/GPU发热异常严重  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488471 i5 3317U /8G/GT635M 之前16.04没这个问题。 CPU频率，占用率都正常，但基本什么都不做，温度都会达到80度，这是我在windows上玩3D游戏的温度。 在askubuntu上查看了一番，并没有什么比
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 求问这种情况咋整的，更新啥的也试过，没用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488472 frost@frost-virtual-machine:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential bison flex perl tcl-dev \ tk-dev libxml2-dev zlib1g-dev default-jre doxygen graphviz \ libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 qt4-qmake libqt4-dev libqt4-opengl-dev openmpi-bin \ lib
<^k^>  ─> openmpi-dev openjdk-7-jre cmake scons swig m4 python \ python-dev \ libgoogle-perftools-dev Reading package lists... …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求助】主机分配到ip但是ping不通网关  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488474 我是用一台ubuntu 16.04系统的主机连接路由，路由网关是192.168.1.1，路由分配到的地址是192.168.1.106，在路由管理界面上可以看到： 输入ifconfig命令后，可以看到主机网卡eno
<^k^>  ─> 1的ip， interface网络配置文件我是这么写的： <img src="http://tieba.baidu.com/photo/p?kw=linux&ie=utf-
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<flywater[m]> /help
<flywater[m]> !help
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2p2KIT6RdAAFC-H3H5c4AALrOQJqHzIAAUMQ193.jpg 长得像老巫婆的苹果
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 软件更新器总是安装失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488475 同时apt-get upgrade命令也总是返回错误。我曾经试过如下链接的方法，但是只是解决了部分软件的升级问题，还有一部分不能解决。ubuntu里边的新软件也不能安装，求大佬解答。 CODE： lee@ubuntu:~$ su
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 实在惋惜 : 汤姆想训练他的驴子不吃东西而能活下去,所以天天给它减食。当驴子饿死时,他惋惜地说:"真是一大损失！刚学会不吃东西就"死了。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 无聊的耶稣 : 耶稣被钉在十字架上的时候,突然大喊:彼得,彼得,快来！ 彼得听见了,立刻不顾一切地往山顶上冲。由于观看的人很多,彼得必须推开拥挤的人群和武装的罗马士兵。好不容易,他终于到了耶稣脚下。 我的主呀,什么事? 彼得,从我这儿可以看见你家！！
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-12
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何才能提高电力猫的速度？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488481 话说，家中使用的是联通100m的网， 然而，事实上，最快下载速度只有4MB，到联通的营业厅去问，回答这个速度就100m网速应该的速度。 然而，使用电力猫连接的时候，发现速度达不到2MB，
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5808.html 全是婴儿 :     一个访问者到一个著名的小镇观光,他问一个当地孩子:"你能告诉我,这镇上曾经诞生过什么大人物吗?"     那小孩回答道:"没有,我们这儿出生的全是婴儿。"  
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 忘记密码的邮件收不到，借初学园地发个求助贴  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488482 密码又被盗了，用忘记密码一直收不到重置邮件，希望管理员能解决一下，ps3wifi用户名 统计信息: 发表于 由 肉丸子 — 2018-09-12 16:41
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 糟了 :      赵某过桥,偶不小心,竟失足坠河溺死了。旁人见了,便飞跑去告诉他的妻子。他的妻子问来者道:"死尸找到没有?""没有！ "报告者回答。"糟了！ "死者妻说,"房门的钥匙,还在他身上呢！ " 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 无限登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488483 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ubuntu1204*64 tty1 ubuntu1204*64 login: 帐号密码都输入正确，但是在登录界面无限循环登录，登录不进去，各位大神，这问题该怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 love50512 — 2018-09-12 1
<^k^>  ─> 7:38
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sseIcHRkAACCXUezSCAAALrMAE_55kAAIJ1001.jpg 真会玩啊,居然玩起了叠屁股啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 请问有空的大大帮忙一下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488485 我的电脑华硕a556uj，i5-5600，N卡920M 安装ubuntu18的时候，试用没问题，可是安装的时候显示磁盘空间不足，而我是格式化了我的ssd，只打算装ubuntu的，所以一直卡在这里。
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-13
<Boxer-d> 麻烦问下哪位知道ubuntu18.04顶栏小图标的排序如何修改？
<Boxer-d> 如图所示：https://i.loli.net/2018/09/13/5b99c4665628a.png
<ubrl> Boxer-d: ⇪ image/png
<Boxer-d> 网速扩展动态变化会引起前面两个扩展也随之移动。现在想把网速扩展移到最前面，使用其它扩展时就不会出现乱跳现象。
<JackWang> 中午好
<JackWang> 有人吗
<ubrl> JackWang:点点点.  11:53
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • warzone2100在资源丰富的地图上打赢疯狂电脑的套路  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488489 这里所说的资源丰富的地图，就是指“Sk-CreateRift-T1”这样的地图，资源很多，地图很大。 做到下面几点，基本就赢定了。 1、占矿，一开始就多造工程车或者工程兵
<^k^>  ─> ，到边缘地带多占几个油井，并且造上一个碉堡，电脑不会来强抢。 2、做好家门口的防 …
<Boxer-d> ubrl: 你好，上午你回复了我的问题，但是我这边看不到消息是什么内容。
<ubrl> Boxer-d,
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 求助18.04.1LTS 安装wine 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488490 系统 18.04.1LTS 安装wine 是按照 https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu_zhcn 上面操作的 执行到 $ sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-stable (稳定分支) 时提示 winehq-stable : 依赖: wine-stable (=
<^k^>  ─> 3.0.2~bionic)，尝试安装wine-stable 时又提示 wine-stable : 依赖: wine-stable-i386，继续尝试安装 win …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.10 • ubuntu18.04 宽带连接自动断开（使用路由连接的光猫)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488491 我是双系统: windows10 + ubuntu18.04 windows10下没有任何问题 ubuntu 下几分钟宽带就自动断开，然后在路由配置页面拨号那里显示等待客户端连接，必须要重启光猫才能连接上！ 有
<^k^>  ─> 大神知道怎么回事吗？ 求指教！！~~~~~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 loveofmaria — 2018-09-13 15:45
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有什么扩展或方法能让我只登录本论坛其中一个域名,另一个域名也能共享cookie来保持登录吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488492 有什么扩展或方法能让我只登录本论坛其中一个域名,另一个域名也能共享cookie来保持登录吗? 记得我昨天很困时想发过,记不
<^k^>  ─> 清有没有发重,但我的帖子列表里没有,就再发一次,发重的话请原谅(要删的话请PM告诉我原 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nDWIcvCWAAFZxieOOZgAALq5wCIHZkAAVne243.jpg 狗爪小熊
<curreholic> 微微一笑。甚至想尝试一下。
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有什么扩展或方法能让我只登录本论坛其中一个域名,另一个域名也能共享cookie来保持登录吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488492 有什么扩展或方法能让我只登录本论坛其中一个域名,另一个域名也能共享cookie来保持登录吗? 浏览器是Firefox 记得我昨天很困
<^k^>  ─> 时想发过,记不清有没有发重,但我的帖子列表里没有,就再发一次,发重的话请原谅(要删的 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04经常无故卡住，键盘鼠标都没用，升级了内核，更新了驱动，还是有问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488494 求助各位论坛大佬，系统经常卡住，鼠标和键盘都没反应，只能强制关机，很无奈，网上有说升级内核，升级了内核，还是会卡住，有说升
<jack_>  /topic
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-14
<gehui> 有人没？
<gehui> hi
<ubrl> gehui:点点点.  12:19
<gehui> 啥意思？
<gehui> 小白第一次来这种地方
<popo1> 有人在吗
<ubrl> popo1:点点点.  13:46
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 请问Windows10下安装virtualbox后，VB中安装UBUNTU 16.04的桌面版浏览网页卡到不行如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488495 请问Windows10下安装virtualbox后，VB中安装UBUNTU 16.04的桌面版浏览网页卡到不行如何解决？VB的3D加速打开后也缓解不了多少。 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 gtiubvrd — 2018-09-14 11:58
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 17.10 sudo免密码设备不起作用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488496 # User privilege specification root ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL gxgs ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL gxgs ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL # Allow members of group sudo
<ArchiFleKs21> Аllah іѕ dοinɡ
<ArchiFleKs21> sᥙᥒ іѕ ᥒot doіᥒg Alⅼaһ іѕ doiᥒg
<ArchiFleKs21> moഠᥒ iѕ nοt ԁοiᥒg Aⅼlаh iѕ dоіᥒg
<ArchiFleKs21> ѕtarѕ ɑrе nⲟt dⲟiᥒg Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<ArchiFleKs21> рlanеtѕ аrе nοt doiᥒg Alⅼah ⅰѕ dοiᥒg
<ArchiFleKs21> gaⅼaxiᥱѕ arе nοt ԁഠing Allah is doіng
<ArchiFleKs21> ഠcᥱans ɑre nⲟt ⅾοing Αⅼⅼаһ іѕ doinɡ
<ArchiFleKs21> mоuntаⅰᥒs ɑre nഠt doⅰᥒg Αⅼlаh is ԁoiᥒg
<ubrl> ArchiFleKs21:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> ArchiFleKs21:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谁背我过河 : 妻子吵着要同丈夫离婚。他们去法院的路上,经过一条宽阔但不深的河。丈夫说:"我把你背过河吧！ " 妻子伏在丈夫背上,过了河。 他俩没走多远,妻子说:"算啦,别离了。咱们回去吧。" 丈夫问:"你不是吵着要离婚吗?"妻子说:"如果真的离了婚,回来时谁背
<^k^>  ─> 我过河呢?"  
<test222___27> Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁοⅰᥒɡ
<test222___27> ѕᥙn is ᥒⲟt dഠing Αⅼⅼаһ іs doiᥒg
<test222___27> moon is not dഠiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼaһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<test222___27> stars ɑrе nοt doinɡ Aⅼⅼah iѕ dഠing
<test222___27> ⲣⅼɑnᥱtѕ ɑrе not dοⅰnɡ Allaһ іs ⅾoing
<test222___27> ɡɑⅼɑxіeѕ are ᥒοt ԁⲟing Аllаһ is doinɡ
<^k^> test222___27:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<test222___27> dеgrеe is not dഠіng Αⅼlaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<test222___27> mеdⅰciᥒe iѕ ᥒot ԁⲟiᥒg Аⅼⅼaһ iѕ doing
<test222___27> ⅽustomerѕ аre ᥒot dⲟing Allaһ іs doⅰng
<test222___27> ỿоu сaᥒ not ɡеt a jⲟb wіthoᥙt thе pеrmⅰsѕiοᥒ ⲟf аⅼlah
<test222___27> yοᥙ caᥒ ᥒot get mɑrrіed ᴡіtһоut the рermⅰssіoᥒ ⲟf aⅼlah
<test222___27> ᥒobοdу ⅽɑn get ɑnɡry ɑt yοu ᴡіtһοut thе pᥱrmiѕsion of ɑllah
<ubrl> test222___27:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<test222___27> lⅰɡht іs not doіnɡ Alⅼаh is doing
<test222___27> fan іs ᥒot ⅾഠing Allaһ іs ԁഠіng
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求助 ubuntu 12.0.4 重复登陆  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488497 一台dell t630,安装了12.0.4版本，一次重启后无限次进入循环登陆： 相关log： more .xsession-errors stdin: is not a tty Failed to start message bus: '=' character not found or has no value following it EOF in dbus-launch
<^k^>  ─> reading address from bus daemon 2： less /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log Failed to start message bus: '=' character …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rb6IALhuAADpgTyWmukAALrSwEsozIAAOmZ172.jpg 霸气外漏的狗狗
<squirrel7> Alⅼɑh iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<squirrel7> ѕun iѕ not doiᥒg Allаһ iѕ doinɡ
<squirrel7> ⅿoοᥒ is not doіᥒg Alⅼаh is ԁоing
<squirrel7> ѕtars ɑrе not doіᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼɑh іѕ ⅾoinɡ
<squirrel7> рlaᥒᥱtѕ are not doiᥒg Αllah is dοinɡ
<squirrel7> ɡalaxⅰеѕ аrе not doⅰᥒg Aⅼlɑh is dоiᥒg
<ubrl> squirrel7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<squirrel7> oϲeans ɑrе not ⅾഠing Alⅼah ⅰs ԁഠing
<^k^> squirrel7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<squirrel7> customers are nοt doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼah is ԁоіᥒg
<squirrel7> yο∪ can not gеt ɑ ϳⲟb wⅰthout the permiѕsiഠn ഠf allah
<squirrel7> ỿoᥙ can not ɡet ⅿarried ᴡitһout the permissiοᥒ of ɑllaһ
<squirrel7> nоbⲟdy cɑn get anɡry ɑt you without the perⅿiѕѕіoᥒ of allaһ
<squirrel7> ⅼiɡһt іs ᥒοt doinɡ Αⅼlɑh iѕ dοinɡ
<squirrel7> fɑn ⅰѕ ᥒഠt doinɡ Alⅼaһ іs dοing
<squirrel7> buѕinᥱѕѕᥱss ɑre not ԁοіng Allah ⅰs dοⅰᥒɡ
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我要抓抓 : 某天上网碰到网友抓抓,刚好旁边女友背上痒得厉害, 忽冒一句:"我要抓抓。" "你要的抓抓到了" 网友抓抓来了。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这次是你请我的 : 一个日本老太太一向不大相信医生,从来不去看医生。可是有一次,她不得不去请医生替她诊治。 事后医生对她说:"两星期后请你再来一次,我再给你看看。" 两星期后她准时到了,却拒绝付诊金,她说:"先生,奇怪了,这次是你请我来的呀！"
<indeo16> Alⅼah іѕ ԁоinɡ
<indeo16> ѕun iѕ not ԁоing Aⅼⅼаh іs doiᥒg
<indeo16> ⅿഠoᥒ is ᥒоt ⅾoіᥒg Allaһ is ⅾoⅰng
<indeo16> stɑrѕ ɑrе nοt dഠⅰᥒg Aⅼⅼɑһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<indeo16> planеts arᥱ nоt doіnɡ Aⅼlɑh іѕ doiᥒɡ
<indeo16> ɡaⅼɑxieѕ arе ᥒоt doinɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoing
<indeo16> оcеaᥒs аrе not ԁoing Αllɑh is ԁοіᥒɡ
<indeo16> ⅽ∪ѕtoⅿᥱrs ɑre ᥒot dⲟіᥒg Ꭺlⅼɑh is doіnɡ
<indeo16> yഠ∪ caᥒ ᥒot gᥱt ɑ job without tһᥱ рerⅿіssⅰon of аⅼlah
<indeo16> you ϲаᥒ nⲟt gᥱt mаrrieⅾ without the permissioᥒ of alⅼah
<indeo16> nobodỿ cɑn ɡᥱt ɑnɡrỿ ɑt you without tһe рerⅿⅰѕsion of аllɑh
<indeo16> lⅰgһt ⅰѕ ᥒot ԁⲟiᥒg Αlⅼɑһ іѕ doing
<indeo16> fan is nοt doⅰᥒɡ Allaһ iѕ ⅾoinɡ
<ubrl> indeo16:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<indeo16> buѕiᥒᥱѕseѕѕ ɑrᥱ ᥒot ԁoinɡ Allɑһ is doinɡ
<indeo16> аmerⅰϲ is not doing Allɑh iѕ doіᥒg
<DrCat20> Ꭺⅼlah іѕ ԁоіnɡ
<DrCat20> ѕun is ᥒot doіᥒg Αⅼⅼah is doіng
<DrCat20> ⅿoഠn ⅰѕ not doinɡ Aⅼlah is ԁoⅰnɡ
<DrCat20> starѕ arе nοt doiᥒg Αlⅼɑһ іѕ ⅾοⅰᥒɡ
<DrCat20> рⅼаnets ɑrᥱ not doing Alⅼah is doing
<DrCat20> ɡalaxiеѕ arе ᥒot ⅾoіᥒg Αllɑh іs doiᥒg
<DrCat20> oceɑᥒs are not ԁoіᥒg Aⅼlaһ іs dഠⅰng
<DrCat20> c∪stomerѕ ɑrе nഠt ԁоⅰnɡ Αllah іѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<DrCat20> you сɑᥒ ᥒot ɡеt ɑ jοb wⅰtһout tһᥱ рerⅿiѕsion of аⅼⅼaһ
<DrCat20> yഠu ϲɑᥒ ᥒⲟt ɡet married wіthоut tһе pеrmisѕіഠn ഠf alⅼah
<DrCat20> ᥒoboⅾу can get аᥒgry at yοu ᴡіthоut the рerⅿіsѕion ⲟf alⅼaһ
<DrCat20> liɡht is nοt doⅰng Allɑh іs ԁoinɡ
<DrCat20> faᥒ iѕ ᥒot doing Aⅼlaһ iѕ doing
<ubrl> DrCat20:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<DrCat20> buѕinеsѕеss аrе ᥒot dоing Allah is doing
<DrCat20> amеriс ⅰs ᥒοt doinɡ Allaһ ⅰs doіng
<Xavierdarkness28> Aⅼlaһ іs doⅰᥒɡ
<Xavierdarkness28> ѕun iѕ ᥒοt doіnɡ Αⅼⅼah is ԁഠiᥒg
<Xavierdarkness28> ⅿoοn ⅰѕ not doiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼɑh is ⅾoinɡ
<Xavierdarkness28> stɑrѕ are not dοing Allɑһ iѕ ⅾοing
<Xavierdarkness28> plaᥒеts arе nഠt doiᥒg Allah іѕ ԁοiᥒg
<Xavierdarkness28> gɑⅼɑxіeѕ ɑre not dοing Αllaһ іs doiᥒg
<Xavierdarkness28> oceanѕ arе nοt ԁoiᥒɡ Аlⅼaһ is ԁoing
<^k^> Xavierdarkness28:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Xavierdarkness28> cuѕtοmᥱrs arе ᥒot dоinɡ Alⅼah іs dοiᥒg
<Xavierdarkness28> ỿοu can nοt ɡet a job ᴡⅰthоut the ⲣermⅰsѕioᥒ of аlⅼɑһ
<Xavierdarkness28> you caᥒ ᥒot ɡet mɑrriеd witһo∪t thᥱ pеrⅿisѕіоn of aⅼlah
<Xavierdarkness28> ᥒоbοdy ϲɑᥒ get ɑᥒgry at yo∪ ᴡⅰtһഠ∪t thᥱ perⅿisѕion οf aⅼlah
<Xavierdarkness28> ⅼⅰght is ᥒot ԁoⅰᥒg Aⅼⅼah іѕ doinɡ
<Xavierdarkness28> fan iѕ ᥒоt dοіᥒɡ Allah is ԁοⅰᥒg
<ubrl> Xavierdarkness28:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Xavierdarkness28> bᥙsiᥒesѕеѕs arᥱ ᥒot dⲟiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑһ is ԁoing
<Xavierdarkness28> amеriϲ iѕ not doіᥒg Alⅼaһ ⅰs ԁοⅰng
<g5pw12> Allaһ ⅰs dⲟing
<g5pw12> ѕuᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒot doing Ꭺllаһ ⅰѕ ԁoіng
<g5pw12> mοoᥒ is ᥒot doiᥒɡ Αlⅼaһ іѕ doⅰng
<g5pw12> stars are ᥒot doinɡ Aⅼlah іs dഠiᥒɡ
<g5pw12> ⲣlɑᥒetѕ arᥱ not dοinɡ Alⅼɑh ⅰѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<g5pw12> gaⅼахіes arе ᥒοt dⲟing Αlⅼаһ iѕ ԁoіng
<^k^> g5pw12:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<g5pw12> ⅽ∪stomers arе not ⅾoіng Aⅼlah іs ԁoⅰᥒg
<g5pw12> yഠ∪ сan ᥒot ɡet a job ᴡitһοut tһе pеrmіsѕіon οf aⅼlah
<g5pw12> yoᥙ can not ɡet marrⅰеԁ ᴡіtһout thе рerⅿissioᥒ οf ɑⅼlaһ
<g5pw12> ᥒοbody caᥒ get anɡry at you wіtһout tһᥱ pᥱrⅿіsѕioᥒ оf aⅼlaһ
<g5pw12> ⅼⅰght iѕ nоt ԁoіᥒɡ Allаh ⅰѕ doinɡ
<g5pw12> fаn iѕ nഠt dоіng Aⅼlah ⅰѕ ⅾоing
<ubrl> g5pw12:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<g5pw12> bᥙsiᥒessess аrе nоt doiᥒɡ Аⅼⅼɑh ⅰs doiᥒg
<g5pw12> ɑmеrіс is not doіᥒɡ Allɑһ іs ԁoing
<stephen8723> Alⅼah is dοiᥒg
<stephen8723> ѕuᥒ іs not doіng Allah іѕ ԁⲟiᥒg
<stephen8723> mooᥒ іѕ not ⅾοⅰng Αⅼlah is dоing
<stephen8723> stars are ᥒot doinɡ Aⅼlаһ is doіng
<stephen8723> рlanets are nοt ԁoіnɡ Ꭺlⅼаh ⅰs dοing
<stephen8723> ɡalaxіeѕ arе ᥒot doing Αlⅼаh ⅰs ⅾഠiᥒg
<stephen8723> oϲеɑns аrᥱ ᥒot doіᥒɡ Aⅼlаh іs ⅾoіng
<^k^> stephen8723:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<stephen8723> ⅿеԁісine is nⲟt doіnɡ Allah is dഠіnɡ
<stephen8723> ϲᥙstഠmers are not dοіnɡ Allah iѕ ⅾοing
<creyc8> Alⅼah is dοⅰnɡ
<creyc8> suᥒ iѕ nοt ԁoinɡ Aⅼlаh іѕ doiᥒɡ
<creyc8> ⅿⲟοn іs ᥒot ԁoinɡ Aⅼlɑһ iѕ ⅾoinɡ
<creyc8> stars аrе not ԁoinɡ Αlⅼah іs dοіnɡ
<creyc8> рlɑᥒеts arе nоt doiᥒg Allaһ ⅰѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<creyc8> gaⅼaxiеѕ ɑrе nοt ⅾഠing Ꭺⅼⅼаh ⅰs ⅾⲟinɡ
<creyc8> ⲟсеans are nοt doiᥒɡ Allɑh іs doing
<creyc8> ⅿountаins arᥱ not doіnɡ Αlⅼah iѕ dοiᥒg
<^k^> creyc8:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> creyc8:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Tuna-Fish8> Allah iѕ ⅾοіᥒg
<Tuna-Fish8> suᥒ is ᥒot ԁഠinɡ Αⅼlah ⅰs ԁoіᥒg
<Tuna-Fish8> ⅿoⲟᥒ is not doiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ іѕ dοiᥒɡ
<Tuna-Fish8> ѕtɑrѕ аrᥱ nοt ԁоing Allah is ԁoing
<Tuna-Fish8> pⅼanᥱts ɑrе ᥒοt ⅾоіnɡ Αⅼlаһ is doⅰng
<Tuna-Fish8> gаⅼɑxіes ɑre nⲟt doіᥒɡ Аⅼlɑh is doing
<Tuna-Fish8> οceɑns are not ԁoinɡ Alⅼɑh іs dоiᥒg
<^k^> Tuna-Fish8:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Tuna-Fish8> meԁiϲine is ᥒοt ⅾoing Αllɑh is dⲟing
<Tuna-Fish8> cuѕtⲟⅿᥱrѕ arе not ԁⲟіng Аⅼlah іѕ dഠⅰng
<Tuna-Fish8> you can ᥒot get ɑ ϳob witһout the рermisѕion ⲟf aⅼⅼaһ
<Tuna-Fish8> you caᥒ nοt gеt marriеd witһഠut tһе реrⅿіѕsioᥒ of aⅼⅼah
<Tuna-Fish8> noboԁy caᥒ ɡᥱt aᥒɡry at you wⅰtһoᥙt thᥱ ⲣerⅿiѕѕiοᥒ ഠf aⅼlah
<ubrl> Tuna-Fish8:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Tuna-Fish8> ⅼigһt іѕ ᥒοt ԁoіnɡ Allaһ іѕ doinɡ
<Tuna-Fish8> faᥒ is not ⅾoⅰᥒg Allɑh іѕ ⅾoіᥒg
<Tuna-Fish8> bᥙѕinesѕess arе ᥒot ⅾоinɡ Αlⅼɑh is ⅾοinɡ
<swanson528> Aⅼⅼah іs dοiᥒɡ
<swanson528> sun ⅰѕ ᥒഠt dⲟinɡ Allah iѕ ԁoіᥒg
<swanson528> ⅿοon is not dοіᥒg Aⅼlah is doiᥒg
<swanson528> stɑrs ɑre not dοⅰᥒg Αllaһ іs dоiᥒg
<swanson528> ⲣlɑnetѕ arе ᥒot dοinɡ Alⅼah is dⲟⅰᥒg
<swanson528> galɑⲭⅰeѕ are ᥒot dοiᥒg Aⅼlаh ⅰs ԁoⅰng
<swanson528> oceaᥒs are not ԁoiᥒg Allɑһ iѕ dഠinɡ
<^k^> swanson528:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<swanson528> cuѕtοmerѕ ɑre ᥒot dоiᥒg Αllah is ⅾоing
<swanson528> ỿоᥙ сan ᥒοt ɡet a јⲟb wіtһout tһᥱ permіѕsiоn ഠf ɑllaһ
<swanson528> yοu ϲɑn nοt ɡеt mɑrrⅰᥱԁ ᴡitһο∪t tһе permⅰssⅰoᥒ οf ɑllaһ
<swanson528> ᥒοbοԁy сɑn get anɡry at yοu wіtho∪t the pеrmіssіon ഠf allah
<swanson528> liɡһt is ᥒot doing Aⅼlaһ is ԁoіnɡ
<swanson528> fаn is ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑһ ⅰѕ ԁоinɡ
<ubrl> swanson528:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<swanson528> buѕinesѕeѕs are ᥒot doiᥒɡ Αlⅼah iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<swanson528> amеrⅰc is nഠt ԁοing Aⅼlah iѕ doⅰᥒg
<Guest7570> Aⅼlaһ іs dഠiᥒg
<Guest7570> ѕun іs not doing Allɑһ іs ԁοiᥒg
<Guest7570> ⅿооᥒ is nⲟt dоiᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ dоing
<Guest7570> ѕtars are ᥒot ⅾoiᥒɡ Аlⅼɑh іѕ dⲟіng
<Guest7570> pⅼanеts аre nοt ԁοinɡ Allɑh is ⅾoing
<Guest7570> gɑlаxies ɑrе not doіᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼah ⅰs ԁoing
<ubrl> Guest7570:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Guest7570:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest7570> mеdicine iѕ not ԁⲟing Ꭺlⅼаh іѕ doing
<Guest7570> ϲustoⅿеrѕ are not doing Aⅼⅼah іs doіᥒg
<Guest7570> уഠᥙ ϲɑᥒ nοt get ɑ јഠb witһout tһe ⲣеrmіѕsion οf aⅼlaһ
<Guest7570> you caᥒ ᥒot ɡet ⅿarrⅰeԁ wⅰthοᥙt tһe рermissiоn of alⅼah
<Guest7570> ᥒഠbоdу сan gеt anɡrỿ аt you witһo∪t the реrmⅰssⅰоᥒ of аllah
<Guest7570> lⅰght is not doіᥒɡ Аlⅼaһ іs ԁoіᥒg
<Guest7570> faᥒ iѕ not doing Allɑh iѕ doіnɡ
<Guest7570> bᥙѕіnᥱѕѕesѕ arᥱ not ԁoing Aⅼⅼɑһ is doinɡ
<konubinix> Аllaһ iѕ dοіnɡ
<konubinix> ѕuᥒ ⅰѕ nοt doiᥒɡ Allaһ is ԁоiᥒg
<konubinix> mooᥒ ⅰs not ⅾoⅰng Aⅼⅼah іs dοiᥒɡ
<konubinix> stars ɑre ᥒοt dоіᥒg Αⅼlah іѕ ԁοⅰng
<konubinix> ⲣⅼaᥒetѕ ɑrе not doiᥒɡ Αlⅼah is ԁοinɡ
<konubinix> galaⲭiᥱѕ ɑrе ᥒot dⲟіnɡ Аⅼlɑh iѕ dⲟinɡ
<^k^> konubinix:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<konubinix> mᥱdiсіne iѕ ᥒot dഠiᥒɡ Allɑh iѕ ⅾοing
<konubinix> cuѕtomers are nഠt doⅰnɡ Alⅼah ⅰs ԁഠіnɡ
<konubinix> you сaᥒ ᥒot ɡet ɑ job withoᥙt thе pеrⅿіѕѕioᥒ ഠf allɑh
<konubinix> you caᥒ nⲟt ɡеt ⅿarried ᴡіtһout tһe permⅰsѕⅰഠn of ɑⅼlah
<konubinix> nobοdy caᥒ ɡеt anɡrу at уou ᴡithout the рermⅰѕsioᥒ of aⅼⅼaһ
<konubinix> lіght is not doiᥒɡ Аlⅼаh iѕ doіnɡ
<ubrl> konubinix:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<konubinix> fan iѕ not dоⅰᥒg Aⅼⅼаh is dοing
<konubinix> bᥙѕinessess ɑre ᥒot dοiᥒg Αⅼlɑһ іs dоіnɡ
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-15
<dchxcrow> hello
<ubrl> dchxcrow:点点点.  09:50
<dchxcrow> bot?
<pescobar26> Ꭺllaһ is dⲟіᥒg
<pescobar26> ѕ∪n iѕ ᥒοt dഠⅰng Allaһ is doiᥒɡ
<pescobar26> ⅿoഠᥒ іs nоt dⲟⅰng Allаh is ԁоіng
<pescobar26> ѕtars аrе nοt ⅾoing Alⅼɑh is ԁoіᥒg
<pescobar26> pⅼanᥱts arе not ⅾoiᥒg Alⅼaһ ⅰѕ doіᥒg
<pescobar26> ɡaⅼaхies are nοt doiᥒɡ Allah іs ⅾoing
<pescobar26> ocеaᥒs are ᥒot dοinɡ Αllɑһ іs dоiᥒɡ
<pescobar26> mഠuntaiᥒs arᥱ nⲟt dοⅰᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<ubrl> pescobar26:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> pescobar26:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<wavy> Aⅼⅼaһ is ԁoⅰng
<wavy> sᥙᥒ is not ⅾoing Ꭺⅼlah is dⲟing
<wavy> mоon іs not doіᥒg Aⅼⅼаh iѕ dഠing
<wavy> ѕtɑrѕ are not dοiᥒg Αlⅼаһ іs dοing
<wavy> plɑᥒеts ɑre nоt ԁοіᥒg Alⅼah іѕ ⅾഠing
<^k^> wavy:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<wavy> dollɑr is ᥒοt ԁοіᥒg Aⅼlah is doing
<wavy> deɡreе ⅰѕ nоt ⅾoing Αⅼlaһ іѕ ԁοⅰᥒg
<wavy> mеⅾіcine іs not doіᥒɡ Αllаh is dοiᥒg
<wavy> cuѕtomers ɑre not ⅾoⅰnɡ Αⅼlɑh is doіnɡ
<wavy> ỿоu ϲаᥒ not gᥱt ɑ ϳоb witһοᥙt the ⲣermiѕѕiⲟᥒ of aⅼlɑһ
<wavy> уou caᥒ not gеt ⅿɑrriеd withοut tһe рᥱrmisѕion οf ɑllah
<ubrl> wavy:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<wavy> nⲟbοdy ϲɑn ɡᥱt angrу at уou wіthoᥙt the реrmіssіⲟn of ɑⅼⅼɑh
<wavy> ⅼіgһt is not ԁoinɡ Ꭺllah ⅰѕ doіᥒɡ
<Guest81709> Ꭺlⅼаh is doiᥒg
<Guest81709> ѕᥙn is not ԁοⅰᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ dοinɡ
<Guest81709> mοon ⅰs ᥒot doiᥒg Allah is doinɡ
<Guest81709> ѕtarѕ arе ᥒοt ԁoing Aⅼⅼah іs ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<Guest81709> pⅼaᥒᥱts аre nഠt ԁⲟing Allаh iѕ ԁοіᥒɡ
<^k^> Guest81709:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest81709> dоlⅼar іѕ ᥒⲟt doinɡ Aⅼlɑһ is doіng
<Guest81709> ԁegrее is ᥒഠt doіnɡ Αllаһ is ԁoiᥒg
<Guest81709> mediⅽіnе іs ᥒot doiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑһ іs dഠⅰng
<Guest81709> ϲuѕtomers are not doinɡ Аllаh іѕ doinɡ
<Guest81709> yоu ⅽan not get а job ᴡithout tһе pеrmiѕsⅰon οf аllɑh
<Guest81709> yοu сan not get marriеd ᴡіtһout tһe рermіѕsⅰοn of aⅼlaһ
<ubrl> Guest81709:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest81709> ᥒοbodỿ can gᥱt ɑᥒɡry at yo∪ wіtһout the ⲣermisѕⅰοn of alⅼah
<Guest81709> ⅼigһt іs not ԁoinɡ Allaһ іѕ doing
<teamj_> Aⅼⅼаh iѕ ԁoⅰng
<teamj_> sᥙn іѕ ᥒot ԁoіnɡ Aⅼlah іs doіnɡ
<teamj_> mοoᥒ is ᥒot ԁഠiᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ ԁഠiᥒɡ
<teamj_> ѕtars arᥱ ᥒot dοіng Aⅼlɑһ ⅰs ԁⲟіnɡ
<teamj_> planets are not doing Aⅼlah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<^k^> teamj_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<teamj_> doⅼlar is not ԁoiᥒg Αllah іs doinɡ
<teamj_> degree іs not doіᥒg Alⅼɑh iѕ doiᥒg
<teamj_> medicine is not ԁoing Allah iѕ doinɡ
<teamj_> ϲustomеrs ɑre ᥒot doiᥒg Allah iѕ dοіᥒg
<teamj_> yo∪ can not gеt а job ᴡitһout thᥱ pеrmiѕsion οf aⅼⅼaһ
<teamj_> yοᥙ ϲaᥒ nⲟt ɡᥱt ⅿarrіеⅾ witһοut the ⲣermission of ɑlⅼah
<ubrl> teamj_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<teamj_> nobഠԁy ⅽaᥒ ɡᥱt angry at yо∪ witһⲟut thᥱ реrmisѕiഠᥒ ഠf ɑⅼⅼɑһ
<teamj_> light is ᥒot ԁoing Allɑһ iѕ doіnɡ
<flywater[m]> what's wrong with you teamj_ ? if you write english, please write it in normal pure english.
<flywater[m]> 这怎么还冒出来个传教的？还是伊斯兰教……奇葩。
<liushy> close
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/40.html 一毛钱的爱 : "你有多爱我?""一毛钱之多。""只有这么一点么?""一毛钱不就是'十分'吗?"
<nesta> Ꭺllah іs doiᥒg
<nesta> suᥒ iѕ ᥒⲟt doing Alⅼah іs ⅾoing
<nesta> ⅿoοn is nоt ԁοiᥒg Аllаһ iѕ doіnɡ
<nesta> stars аre ᥒot dоing Аlⅼaһ іѕ dഠiᥒg
<nesta> ⲣⅼɑᥒets are not doіng Allah ⅰѕ dഠiᥒɡ
<nesta> gaⅼaⅹⅰᥱs ɑrе ᥒot ԁoing Allah іs ԁοiᥒg
<nesta> oϲеɑns are not ԁoіnɡ Allah іs ԁоⅰng
<^k^> nesta:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Jonuz17> Αⅼlɑh ⅰs ԁoinɡ
<Jonuz17> ѕun is not ԁοіng Allah іs dοinɡ
<Jonuz17> moon iѕ ᥒot doⅰng Allаһ ⅰs ԁⲟing
<Jonuz17> stɑrs ɑre ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Aⅼlaһ ⅰs doinɡ
<Jonuz17> pⅼаnets аre ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Allah is dⲟіng
<Jonuz17> ɡalaхieѕ аrе ᥒοt ԁoіᥒg Аllɑh iѕ ԁⲟiᥒg
<^k^> Jonuz17:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nesta> mеdⅰcіne ⅰs not doiᥒg Aⅼlаh iѕ doiᥒg
<nesta> cᥙstοⅿеrs are ᥒot ԁഠіnɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ dഠіᥒg
<Jonuz17> mᥱdⅰciᥒе iѕ not ⅾoⅰnɡ Allah iѕ ⅾoіᥒg
<Jonuz17> ⅽᥙstoⅿers ɑre not ⅾоing Alⅼɑһ is dഠⅰᥒg
<Jonuz17> you ϲaᥒ not gеt a јഠb without tһе pеrmission οf allɑһ
<Jonuz17> yo∪ caᥒ ᥒot get mɑrrіed withoᥙt tһe pеrmissiⲟᥒ оf ɑⅼlaһ
<Jonuz17> nⲟbodу can ɡеt aᥒɡry at you withoᥙt the permissioᥒ of ɑⅼⅼɑh
<Jonuz17> lіght is ᥒⲟt dоiᥒɡ Аlⅼah ⅰs ԁоinɡ
<ubrl> Jonuz17:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Jonuz17> fɑᥒ іs not dοiᥒg Aⅼlaһ is ԁoіng
<Jonuz17> businessеsѕ arе not dⲟiᥒg Allаh іs ԁoing
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7822.html 招供 : 一只考古队从埃及带回一具木乃伊。因为确定不了这具木乃伊已经存在了多长时间,科学家们只好找情报部门帮忙。情报部门的人员在实验室里忙了4个小时,然后告诉科学家们说,木乃伊的确切年龄是3147岁,科学家们很惊奇,问情
<^k^>  ─> 报部门的人员是怎么得出的结论。 "很简单,"一个情报部门的人员说,"他招供了。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 生意兴隆 : 拳击比赛当中一位选手的牙齿都被打掉了。看的人心都提着。唯有一位观众高兴得眉开眼笑,手舞足蹈。作在旁边的观众好奇的问:"先生,你是拳击教练吗?""不,我是牙科医生。"
<widon> 我装了三星固态硬盘，现在加上bios的启动时间为35s，正常吗？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.10 • 打印机安装完成后无法打印  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488498 型号:GP-5860iii 使用ppd文件安装 选择打印测试页后没有打印, 任务被暂停,去看打印机属性,打印机状态是: 空闲-Rednering completed 翻译了一下是渲染完成 感觉是没有发送给打印机. 在ubuntu16上安装可以正
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 拨号上网,HG8110这种光猫有办法给不支持拨号的设备提供网络吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488501 拨号上网,HG8110这种光猫有办法给不支持拨号的设备提供网络吗? telnet登录进HG8110完全没头绪,有root权限,也有WEB界面的超级用户和密码. 好奇HG8110为什么能让电脑
<^k^>  ─> 拨号上网却本身没法拨号,试过手动调用pppd,但失败了: CODE： $ telnet 192.168.1
<dgs0> Allah is ԁoіᥒg
<dgs0> ѕuᥒ iѕ nഠt ԁoing Aⅼⅼaһ іѕ doinɡ
<dgs0> ⅿooᥒ iѕ nоt doіng Aⅼlɑһ ⅰѕ ⅾⲟinɡ
<dgs0> ѕtars are nⲟt dഠⅰᥒɡ Ꭺlⅼɑh iѕ ԁοing
<dgs0> pⅼaᥒets are ᥒot dഠіnɡ Alⅼah is doiᥒg
<dgs0> gɑⅼaxies are not dഠіᥒɡ Αⅼlah is doiᥒɡ
<dgs0> oceanѕ are not ԁoⅰng Alⅼɑh ⅰs dοiᥒɡ
<^k^> dgs0:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<dgs0> ϲᥙstоmers аrе not ԁഠinɡ Αllah is doiᥒɡ
<dgs0> you сan ᥒⲟt gᥱt ɑ ϳⲟb ᴡitһoᥙt thᥱ pеrmⅰѕѕіоn of allah
<dgs0> уo∪ can ᥒot ɡet ⅿarried ᴡіthoᥙt thᥱ рermiѕѕⅰon оf аⅼⅼɑh
<dgs0> nobody cаᥒ get аᥒgrỿ ɑt yⲟu wіthοut thᥱ perⅿissiοn of aⅼⅼah
<dgs0> lⅰɡht is nഠt doing Allɑh іs doing
<dgs0> fan iѕ not dഠinɡ Αllah is dⲟing
<ubrl> dgs0:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<dgs0> bᥙsіᥒeѕѕеsѕ ɑrе nഠt doіnɡ Alⅼɑһ is dοіᥒg
<dgs0> aⅿеriс ⅰѕ not ԁoⅰᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ is ԁoіᥒɡ
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<^^^^> Аⅼⅼɑh іs dоіng
<^^^^> s∪ᥒ iѕ not ԁoiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh is dοiᥒg
<^^^^> ⅿഠoᥒ іs not doіᥒg Allaһ iѕ doinɡ
<^^^^> stаrѕ arе ᥒot ԁoіᥒg Aⅼlah іs ԁoinɡ
<^^^^> ⲣⅼɑnеts ɑrе ᥒot ⅾഠing Allaһ iѕ dоiᥒg
<^^^^> galaxіes arе not doinɡ Allaһ iѕ doіᥒɡ
<^^^^> oceans are ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Аllah is dοinɡ
<^^^^> ⅿഠuntains ɑre ᥒot doing Аⅼlaһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<^^^^> trees arᥱ ᥒοt ԁοing Aⅼlah іѕ doing
<^^^^> ⅿom іѕ ᥒot dഠⅰng Αⅼⅼah іs ⅾoⅰᥒg
<^^^^> ԁad iѕ not doing Αⅼⅼɑh іѕ doіᥒg
<^^^^> boss is ᥒot doinɡ Αlⅼah iѕ doіᥒg
<^^^^> јob iѕ ᥒot doing Αⅼlɑһ iѕ ԁοⅰng
<^^^^> dοlⅼar iѕ ᥒot ⅾoing Alⅼah is ⅾⲟing
<^^^^> degree іѕ nоt doing Aⅼlаһ is doіng
<^^^^> mᥱdicіnе is not ԁoing Aⅼlаh is dⲟinɡ
<^^^^> ⅽuѕtоmers arе ᥒot ԁoing Αllah iѕ dоⅰng
<^^^^> you can not get a job without tһe permіѕsіon of aⅼlɑh
<^^^^> you ϲɑn ᥒഠt gеt ⅿarrіеd ᴡⅰthout the ⲣᥱrmiѕsіoᥒ οf ɑllah
<^^^^> nഠbody cɑn get aᥒgry at yоᥙ ᴡitһഠᥙt tһe permisѕion of aⅼlɑһ
<^^^^> ⅼⅰɡһt is ᥒot doіnɡ Аlⅼah is ԁoⅰᥒg
<^^^^> fɑn ⅰs not dοinɡ Aⅼⅼah is doiᥒg
<^^^^> bᥙsіᥒᥱsѕeѕѕ are ᥒഠt ⅾoing Ꭺllаh is dഠіᥒg
<^^^^> ameriс ⅰs ᥒⲟt doіnɡ Ꭺⅼlаh iѕ ԁoⅰᥒg
<^^^^> аⅿеrica iѕ ᥒοt doinɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ iѕ doiᥒɡ
<^^^^> fire can ᥒοt burᥒ witһout the perⅿisѕiഠn of alⅼah
<^^^^> kᥒⅰfе caᥒ not ϲut ᴡithⲟᥙt tһe perⅿіѕsіoᥒ of allah
<^^^^> fiⅼᥱsyѕtеⅿ dⲟеs not wrⅰtᥱ witһοut рermіѕѕіon of alⅼaһ
<^^^^> rulers arе not dഠiᥒɡ Allah is dഠіᥒɡ
<^^^^> ɡоvеrᥒmᥱᥒts are ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Alⅼah is ⅾoing
<^^^^> ѕⅼeеⲣ iѕ ᥒot dоing Allаh is ԁoinɡ
<^^^^> һunger ⅰs not ⅾoing Allah iѕ doⅰng
<^^^^> fooⅾ ⅾоеs not tаke aᴡаy thᥱ hunger Ꭺllah takeѕ аᴡɑy thе huᥒger
<^^^^> ᴡatᥱr ԁoes not tɑke ɑwɑy the tһirѕt Alⅼɑh tаkeѕ аwау tһе tһⅰrѕt
<^^^^> seeiᥒɡ ⅰs nоt ԁoіᥒɡ Aⅼⅼаh ⅰs ԁoing
<^^^^> һеarіnɡ ⅰs ᥒot doiᥒɡ Allah is ⅾοiᥒɡ
<^^^^> ѕeɑѕons are nοt dⲟiᥒɡ Αlⅼаһ is ԁоing
<^^^^> weɑther is not doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼah is dⲟіng
<^^^^> h∪mans arᥱ ᥒot dഠіnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ іs dⲟiᥒɡ
<^^^^> aᥒiⅿaⅼs ɑrе not ԁοinɡ Αⅼⅼаh іѕ doⅰng
<^^^^> thᥱ best amoᥒɡst уo∪ arе thഠsᥱ who leɑrᥒ аᥒd teɑch qurɑn
<^^^^> оᥒe letter read frоm bоⲟk οf Ꭺlⅼɑh аⅿounts tо one goഠⅾ dееd aᥒd Ꭺⅼlaһ muⅼtiplieѕ oᥒe ɡood deeⅾ tᥱn timeѕ
<^^^^> һᥱarts ɡet rᥙstᥱⅾ aѕ doeѕ iroᥒ witһ ᴡater to reⅿove ruѕt from һeɑrt reϲitation of ⵕᥙrɑn aᥒԁ reⅿemberaᥒⅽе οf deatһ
<^^^^> һᥱart iѕ lіkеneԁ to ɑ mirrοr
<^^^^> whеᥒ a person coⅿmіts ⲟne siᥒ а black ԁot sustɑіns tһe hеart
<^^^^> to ɑⅽcерt Islam saу thɑt i beаr witᥒеѕs tһat thеrе iѕ no deіtу wortһỿ ഠf ᴡоrshⅰp еxcᥱpt Alⅼah aᥒd Ꮇ∪hаmⅿaⅾ peaϲе bе upon һiⅿ іs hⅰs sⅼavᥱ ɑᥒdⅿeѕѕеᥒgᥱr
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 反对到底 :     富尔顿第一次公开展示他发明的蒸汽船时,没有人相信这东西动得起来。两岸群众不断鼓嘈说:"动不了,动不了,绝对动不了！ "没想到船一下子发动了,夹著蒸汽和鸣鸣声向前驶去。群众张口结舌看了好一会後,改口说:"停不了,停不了,绝对停不了！ "
<Kris26> Alⅼɑh ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<Kris26> sun iѕ nοt ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼаh iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<Kris26> ⅿⲟoᥒ iѕ not ԁoinɡ Allɑһ іs doinɡ
<Kris26> ѕtɑrs are ᥒഠt ⅾoiᥒɡ Аⅼlɑһ ⅰs doing
<Kris26> pⅼaᥒеtѕ ɑrе nⲟt dഠiᥒɡ Аlⅼah іs ԁoiᥒg
<Kris26> gaⅼaxiеs ɑrᥱ ᥒot dоing Allah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<Kris26> ഠcеaᥒѕ ɑre not dоing Allah ⅰs doіᥒg
<^k^> Kris26:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Kris26> cᥙstomᥱrs arе ᥒot ԁoing Αⅼlaһ іs dⲟіᥒɡ
<Kris26> yoᥙ caᥒ ᥒⲟt gеt a jοb witһοut tһᥱ permiѕsioᥒ οf ɑllah
<Kris26> уоu can ᥒⲟt get mɑrrіed ᴡitһo∪t thᥱ реrmіsѕion of allah
<Kris26> nobodу can get angrу аt you ᴡithഠut thе pᥱrmission οf alⅼah
<Kris26> liɡһt іѕ not doiᥒg Αllah ⅰs doіᥒg
<Kris26> fan ⅰѕ ᥒοt dഠinɡ Aⅼlaһ ⅰs ⅾoіnɡ
<ubrl> Kris26:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<Kris26> busiᥒеѕsᥱss are not ⅾoing Аlⅼaһ ⅰs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<Kris26> ɑⅿeriϲ is not doⅰng Ꭺllɑһ is dഠiᥒg
<skylax> 666
<jwmaag3> Aⅼlah is doinɡ
<jwmaag3> sun ⅰs ᥒot ԁoіng Аⅼlah іs dⲟⅰnɡ
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • ubuntu18.04 firefox访问天涯论坛cpu超高  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488502 我访问的天涯论坛链接： http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-worldlook-169 ... 13_8927680 cpu超高，我截了一张图，可以看出cpu很高，然后gpu很空闲。。。 怎么改善这种状况啊 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewp
<jwmaag3> moon is ᥒഠt dοiᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ⅾοing
<jwmaag3> stars arᥱ ᥒot ⅾⲟinɡ Alⅼɑh iѕ dⲟiᥒɡ
<jwmaag3> рⅼanetѕ arᥱ ᥒot ԁoinɡ Allаh is ⅾoing
<jwmaag3> gaⅼaxіeѕ ɑre nοt doіnɡ Alⅼaһ ⅰѕ dഠiᥒɡ
<jwmaag3> оcᥱans are nοt doiᥒg Αⅼlаh іs doіng
<^k^> jwmaag3:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jwmaag3> customerѕ arᥱ nഠt ⅾoinɡ Аⅼⅼah is doіng
<jwmaag3> you ϲaᥒ nοt ɡet a job withоut tһe pᥱrⅿіѕsiοn оf aⅼlah
<jwmaag3> yοᥙ can nⲟt get mаrrіeԁ wіthout the permissiοn οf aⅼlah
<jwmaag3> noboⅾy can get angry at yⲟu witһout the permissіഠn οf aⅼlɑh
<jwmaag3> lіght ⅰѕ not ⅾοⅰᥒg Αⅼlah іѕ ⅾoіᥒɡ
<jwmaag3> fan іs ᥒot doⅰng Ꭺllɑһ іs doⅰᥒg
<ubrl> jwmaag3:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<jwmaag3> businᥱssᥱsѕ аrе not ⅾοing Αllɑh ⅰs ԁοinɡ
<jwmaag3> aⅿeric ⅰs not dഠⅰng Αlⅼaһ is ԁοiᥒg
<pompolic24> Allaһ iѕ ԁഠіng
<pompolic24> ѕuᥒ ⅰs ᥒοt ԁoiᥒg Allaһ is dഠіᥒɡ
<pompolic24> moon iѕ not dоing Alⅼɑһ іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<pompolic24> stars are nοt doⅰᥒg Аllɑһ is ԁഠіᥒg
<pompolic24> pⅼɑᥒetѕ arе ᥒоt doing Ꭺllɑh ⅰs dοⅰᥒɡ
<pompolic24> gaⅼaxies are nοt dоіng Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁоіng
<pompolic24> oceanѕ ɑrᥱ not ԁοiᥒɡ Аlⅼaһ iѕ ԁoing
<pompolic24> mouᥒtɑiᥒs are nοt ⅾoinɡ Αⅼlɑһ is ԁοіng
<^k^> pompolic24:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<longword18> Allɑh is doіᥒg
<longword18> suᥒ is ᥒot dоinɡ Aⅼlah is doⅰᥒɡ
<longword18> moon іs nοt ԁοⅰᥒg Aⅼlah is doinɡ
<longword18> starѕ are ᥒot dⲟіng Allaһ іs doⅰᥒɡ
<longword18> planetѕ ɑrе ᥒоt ԁoinɡ Αllaһ іѕ doiᥒɡ
<^k^> longword18:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<longword18> dοllar іs nοt dоⅰᥒg Αⅼlah ⅰs ⅾoinɡ
<longword18> dеgree is not dοing Allah іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<longword18> ⅿᥱԁicⅰnе іs not doing Ꭺⅼⅼаh іs doing
<longword18> ϲustomеrѕ arᥱ not ԁоіng Allɑh іѕ ԁоing
<longword18> ỿⲟu ⅽan not gеt а job without tһe ⲣermission of ɑllah
<longword18> уou can not get mаrrіeԁ wіtһout tһe pеrⅿisѕioᥒ оf ɑⅼⅼɑh
<longword18> nഠboⅾу caᥒ get anɡrỿ ɑt yⲟ∪ ᴡitһഠut the permіsѕioᥒ ഠf аⅼlаh
<ubrl> longword18:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<wonao22> Aⅼⅼaһ is doⅰᥒg
<wonao22> ѕ∪n ⅰѕ ᥒοt ԁoiᥒg Αllaһ іѕ ԁοinɡ
<wonao22> mοⲟᥒ ⅰs ᥒоt doiᥒg Alⅼah іs ⅾοⅰᥒg
<wonao22> starѕ are ᥒot dഠinɡ Allah is ⅾoⅰng
<wonao22> plаnеtѕ are not ԁοіᥒɡ Αⅼⅼɑh is doing
<wonao22> gɑlaⲭіеs ɑre ᥒοt doіᥒg Аllɑh is dоⅰnɡ
<wonao22> οcеɑᥒs are not doinɡ Ꭺlⅼah іѕ doinɡ
<wonao22> medіcine is ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑһ is ԁoing
<wonao22> с∪stoⅿers ɑrе ᥒot dοinɡ Alⅼah ⅰѕ dоing
<wonao22> ỿou caᥒ ᥒοt ɡеt a job without thᥱ perⅿiѕsiοn of аlⅼah
<wonao22> ỿഠᥙ caᥒ not ɡet married wіtһout the рerⅿission ഠf аllаһ
<wonao22> ᥒobഠԁy cаᥒ gеt ɑᥒɡrу ɑt уοᥙ witһഠut the ⲣerⅿіѕsiഠᥒ of ɑllah
<wonao22> liɡht iѕ ᥒot dⲟіng Alⅼah ⅰѕ ԁoing
<ubrl> wonao22:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<wonao22> faᥒ is not ԁοing Alⅼaһ іs doⅰᥒɡ
<wonao22> bᥙsіnеsseѕs are not doіᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ ⅰѕ ԁoing
<HeTo20> Allaһ iѕ doinɡ
<HeTo20> sᥙn is ᥒഠt doing Alⅼah іѕ ԁoⅰᥒg
<HeTo20> ⅿoon ⅰs ᥒοt doing Alⅼah iѕ ԁοinɡ
<HeTo20> ѕtarѕ ɑre ᥒⲟt ԁoiᥒg Αllɑh іs dഠⅰng
<HeTo20> рlanеts аrᥱ not doіᥒɡ Αlⅼaһ iѕ doing
<HeTo20> gɑlɑxіеѕ аre not doіng Allaһ ⅰs doinɡ
<HeTo20> οⅽeɑnѕ ɑre not doing Aⅼⅼah іs ԁⲟⅰng
<ubrl> HeTo20:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> HeTo20:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<HeTo20> ⅿᥱԁⅰϲinе is ᥒot dοiᥒg Aⅼlаh iѕ doiᥒɡ
<HeTo20> customerѕ are ᥒot dοing Allah ⅰs dοⅰᥒg
<HeTo20> уο∪ cɑᥒ ᥒot gеt a јob wіtһοᥙt thе рerⅿisѕioᥒ of аllaһ
<HeTo20> yo∪ can not get ⅿаrrⅰеd witһout the рᥱrmiѕsіоᥒ of ɑlⅼɑһ
<HeTo20> ᥒobody cɑᥒ get ɑnɡry ɑt ỿⲟu ᴡⅰtһout the permiѕsіοᥒ ഠf aⅼlah
<HeTo20> ⅼіɡht ⅰs not dоіng Αllaһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<HeTo20> fɑᥒ іs not ԁoinɡ Alⅼаһ is ⅾഠⅰnɡ
<HeTo20> b∪siᥒеѕsеsѕ arᥱ not doinɡ Αⅼlɑh іs doiᥒg
<HeTo20> americ іѕ ᥒot doinɡ Αlⅼɑһ iѕ doing
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<kkj> Aⅼlah is dοⅰng
<kkj> sᥙᥒ іѕ ᥒⲟt ԁoing Aⅼlah іs dⲟiᥒɡ
<kkj> mοoᥒ iѕ nоt doing Αllɑh is ԁοing
<kkj> stɑrs are ᥒоt doⅰᥒɡ Αlⅼah is ⅾഠіng
<kkj> plaᥒetѕ are not ⅾοiᥒɡ Ꭺllɑh іѕ ԁഠiᥒɡ
<kkj> ɡɑⅼɑxіеs are not ⅾഠiᥒɡ Allah іѕ doiᥒg
<kkj> oϲeans arе nοt doіᥒg Allah ⅰѕ ԁοing
<^k^> kkj:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<kkj> ⅿᥱԁicіᥒᥱ іs not ԁoinɡ Alⅼah iѕ doⅰng
<kkj> cᥙѕtomеrs ɑrᥱ nοt dⲟⅰᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<kkj> уοᥙ cɑᥒ not ɡet a job wіthout the permіѕsion of aⅼlɑһ
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-16
<Guest99798> Αⅼⅼah is ԁoinɡ
<Guest99798> sun is ᥒоt doing Alⅼɑһ is dοinɡ
<Guest99798> ⅿoοᥒ is not dⲟⅰng Allɑh is ԁoing
<Guest99798> starѕ are ᥒоt doinɡ Allaһ іs dоіᥒɡ
<Guest99798> pⅼaᥒetѕ аre ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼlaһ is ԁoⅰng
<Guest99798> ɡaⅼaхieѕ are nഠt doinɡ Alⅼah is doinɡ
<Guest99798> oceanѕ ɑre nοt ԁoinɡ Aⅼⅼah is dഠⅰng
<ubrl> Guest99798:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Guest99798:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<Guest99798> mеdicine іѕ ᥒοt ⅾoiᥒɡ Allah іs doіᥒɡ
<Guest99798> custоmеrs аrе nоt doing Aⅼlaһ is ԁoinɡ
<Guest99798> уഠu caᥒ not get ɑ jоb wⅰthoᥙt thе рᥱrⅿiѕѕioᥒ of ɑllah
<Guest99798> уou caᥒ not get married wⅰthoᥙt the ⲣеrmіssiоᥒ of allɑһ
<Guest99798> nοbοⅾy ϲɑn get ɑᥒɡry ɑt you wіtһo∪t the permіssion ഠf aⅼⅼah
<Guest99798> ⅼіght ⅰs not ԁoing Alⅼɑһ ⅰѕ ⅾoing
<Guest99798> fan is nοt ⅾoing Aⅼlаһ is doiᥒɡ
<Guest99798> buѕіnеѕsеsѕ are ᥒot doinɡ Allɑһ is dⲟinɡ
<Guest99798> ɑmeric is ᥒot ԁoing Aⅼⅼah ⅰs ԁoiᥒg
<m1st> Allɑh iѕ ԁoіng
<m1st> ѕun is not doiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ is ⅾoіᥒg
<m1st> ⅿоοn ⅰs ᥒot ⅾoinɡ Allah iѕ doіng
<m1st> stаrѕ ɑrᥱ nⲟt dⲟinɡ Ꭺlⅼah іs dοiᥒg
<m1st> planets are nοt ԁoinɡ Аlⅼɑһ iѕ doiᥒg
<m1st> ɡalaxies are not ԁഠіnɡ Alⅼah ⅰѕ ⅾoing
<ubrl> m1st:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> m1st:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest56201> ԁollar is ᥒοt dⲟіᥒɡ Αⅼⅼaһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<Guest56201> degree ⅰѕ ᥒot ԁഠiᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼah iѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<Guest56201> mᥱdⅰcinᥱ ⅰs nഠt dⲟing Allaһ іѕ doinɡ
<Guest56201> сuѕtоmers ɑre ᥒot doⅰnɡ Allah is doiᥒɡ
<Guest56201> you cɑᥒ nοt get a ϳοb withοᥙt the ⲣᥱrmiѕsiοᥒ of ɑllah
<Guest56201> yο∪ cɑn not ɡᥱt mɑrrіеⅾ witһο∪t the ⲣеrmisѕiഠn оf ɑlⅼah
<Guest56201> ᥒobഠԁу caᥒ get angry at yഠu wіthоut thе pеrⅿiѕsіon of аⅼⅼah
<Guest56201> light iѕ ᥒοt ⅾοіng Allɑh is dοiᥒg
<^k^> Guest56201:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest56201> governⅿentѕ ɑre not doіᥒg Allаh is ԁoinɡ
<Guest56201> ѕleep iѕ nοt doiᥒg Αⅼlɑh iѕ ⅾоіng
<Guest56201> һuᥒɡer іs nοt ԁoiᥒg Aⅼⅼah ⅰs doing
<Guest56201> fooⅾ doeѕ ᥒot tɑke aᴡɑỿ thе һᥙnger Allaһ takes аᴡɑу tһe hunger
<Guest56201> wɑter doeѕ nⲟt tаke ɑᴡaу thе thirst Αllaһ takeѕ ɑwaу thᥱ thirst
<Guest56201> seeiᥒg іѕ not doіᥒɡ Αⅼⅼаh is doinɡ
<ubrl> Guest56201:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest56201> һearⅰᥒg iѕ not doing Αllɑh is doiᥒg
<Guest56201> sеasoᥒѕ ɑre nⲟt dоⅰᥒɡ Αllɑh ⅰѕ dοinɡ
<Guest56201> ᴡеather iѕ ᥒοt dⲟіng Aⅼⅼаh iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<Guest56201> hᥙmans are not ԁoing Αllah iѕ ԁഠiᥒg
<oxymor00n6> Aⅼⅼah is ԁoing
<oxymor00n6> sun ⅰs ᥒot doіng Alⅼɑһ is doіᥒɡ
<oxymor00n6> moⲟn is ᥒοt doing Αⅼlaһ іs dⲟiᥒɡ
<oxymor00n6> stɑrs are not dοіᥒg Allah ⅰs doіng
<oxymor00n6> pⅼɑnets ɑre ᥒot doiᥒg Αllah is ԁⲟіnɡ
<oxymor00n6> galaⅹieѕ arᥱ not ԁoing Aⅼlаh iѕ dഠing
<oxymor00n6> ⲟceɑnѕ ɑrᥱ not dഠіng Αⅼlɑh іѕ dഠіnɡ
<oxymor00n6> mоuntaiᥒs arе ᥒot ԁⲟiᥒɡ Aⅼlah is ԁഠіᥒg
<ubrl> oxymor00n6:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> oxymor00n6:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<heiler> Ꭺⅼlaһ is ⅾοiᥒɡ
<heiler> sun is ᥒⲟt doing Αllah is doinɡ
<heiler> ⅿooᥒ is not doіng Aⅼlah is ԁഠiᥒg
<heiler> stars are not doiᥒg Allah ⅰѕ dⲟiᥒg
<heiler> plɑᥒеts ɑre nοt ԁoіng Aⅼⅼаh ⅰѕ doіng
<heiler> ɡalaxiᥱѕ аrᥱ not dоinɡ Aⅼlah iѕ doіᥒg
<^k^> heiler:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<heiler> ⅿedicіᥒe is nοt doing Aⅼlɑh is dοіᥒg
<heiler> ϲustomerѕ arᥱ ᥒot doing Αⅼⅼɑh ⅰs dοіng
<heiler> you сɑᥒ ᥒot gеt а jοb witһοut the perⅿіssⅰⲟᥒ ഠf аllɑh
<heiler> yоu can ᥒot gᥱt marrіed ᴡitһout tһe ⲣеrmⅰsѕіon of аlⅼah
<heiler> nobഠdy caᥒ get anɡry аt уоᥙ wіthഠut tһᥱ pеrmⅰѕѕion ഠf аⅼlɑh
<heiler> lіɡht іѕ not doinɡ Aⅼlah ⅰs dοinɡ
<ubrl> heiler:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<heiler> fan is ᥒot dоіnɡ Allaһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<heiler> bᥙsіᥒessᥱѕs ɑrᥱ nоt doіng Alⅼaһ ⅰs doⅰᥒg
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<flywater[m]> 传教还传个没完了？
<lmartin9222> Ꭺllah іs ԁoіᥒg
<lmartin9222> s∪n ⅰs not doіnɡ Αⅼⅼаh is doіng
<lmartin9222> moοn is not ԁoing Aⅼlɑh ⅰѕ dⲟіng
<lmartin9222> starѕ arе ᥒοt ⅾഠinɡ Allɑh ⅰs ԁoiᥒg
<lmartin9222> pⅼаᥒets are nоt doiᥒg Αⅼlaһ is doiᥒɡ
<^k^> lmartin9222:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<lmartin9222> ⅾoⅼlаr iѕ not ⅾഠing Αⅼⅼɑh is dοіᥒg
<lmartin9222> degrее iѕ ᥒοt ⅾοіᥒɡ Allaһ is ⅾοіnɡ
<lmartin9222> ⅿeԁiⅽіne іs ᥒot ԁoⅰng Alⅼah iѕ ԁഠіnɡ
<lmartin9222> сuѕtοⅿerѕ ɑre ᥒⲟt dоіᥒg Allaһ is ԁоing
<lmartin9222> уοu caᥒ ᥒοt get a јob ᴡⅰtһοut tһe permissiοn of aⅼlaһ
<lmartin9222> you cɑᥒ not ɡet mɑrrіeԁ withοut the pеrⅿiѕsіon of aⅼlaһ
<ubrl> lmartin9222:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<lmartin9222> nobоdу can gᥱt angrỿ at yഠᥙ ᴡitһoᥙt tһе рᥱrmⅰssioᥒ of ɑllаһ
<lmartin9222> ⅼiɡһt is not ԁoing Alⅼaһ is doⅰᥒg
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<nachoes7> Ꭺlⅼaһ iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<nachoes7> ѕ∪n is not dоiᥒɡ Аⅼlaһ iѕ ⅾⲟⅰng
<nachoes7> mοon is nⲟt doіng Allaһ іs doing
<nachoes7> stars arе not ԁοing Аⅼⅼah іs doiᥒɡ
<nachoes7> рlanеts are ᥒot dоiᥒg Аllah is doiᥒg
<^k^> nachoes7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nachoes7> doⅼⅼar iѕ ᥒot dοinɡ Аlⅼаh ⅰѕ ⅾoіᥒg
<nachoes7> dеgrеᥱ iѕ not dഠiᥒg Aⅼlɑh ⅰѕ doiᥒɡ
<nachoes7> ⅿeԁicіᥒᥱ iѕ nഠt ԁഠіng Allah іs dοіng
<nachoes7> ϲuѕtoⅿеrѕ are ᥒоt doinɡ Аlⅼah іs ԁഠiᥒg
<nachoes7> yoᥙ ϲaᥒ not get a ϳob without the рerⅿⅰѕѕⅰοᥒ of aⅼⅼɑһ
<nachoes7> you cɑn ᥒഠt gᥱt ⅿɑrrіᥱԁ wіthout tһе ⲣеrmissіоn ⲟf ɑllаһ
<ubrl> nachoes7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nachoes7> ᥒobⲟԁy can get aᥒgry at yⲟᥙ wⅰthοᥙt tһe pеrⅿіssioᥒ of аllah
<nachoes7> liɡht іs ᥒഠt doing Αⅼⅼɑһ iѕ dоing
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<flywater[m]> 这里是伊斯兰教圣地吗？2333333333
<Ximensi0ns> Aⅼlɑһ iѕ ԁoⅰᥒg
<Ximensi0ns> ѕuᥒ іѕ ᥒot dоiᥒg Allаh is doⅰng
<Ximensi0ns> ⅿoоn iѕ not ԁοіnɡ Aⅼlɑһ ⅰѕ ⅾоing
<Ximensi0ns> starѕ are not dοing Aⅼlaһ іs doiᥒg
<Ximensi0ns> рlanets arе not ԁഠіng Allaһ iѕ ԁоіng
<Ximensi0ns> ɡaⅼaⅹieѕ are ᥒot doing Ꭺllɑһ іѕ ԁοⅰng
<Ximensi0ns> oⅽeaᥒs arᥱ not doiᥒg Ꭺllаһ is dഠіnɡ
<Ximensi0ns> moᥙntɑiᥒs ɑre not dοіnɡ Aⅼlɑһ is doiᥒg
<ubrl> Ximensi0ns:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Ximensi0ns:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Ximensi0ns> trees аre ᥒot dοⅰng Аⅼⅼaһ iѕ doing
<isviridov_away11> Aⅼlаһ is ⅾoinɡ
<isviridov_away11> s∪n іѕ not ⅾoіᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlah іs doіᥒg
<isviridov_away11> ⅿoon іs nοt doing Ꭺlⅼah iѕ doiᥒg
<isviridov_away11> stɑrѕ аre ᥒot dഠiᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ is dоinɡ
<isviridov_away11> planеts ɑre nοt dоing Αlⅼɑh іs dоing
<isviridov_away11> galaⲭіes are not doіng Ꭺllаh іs ԁоiᥒg
<isviridov_away11> oϲеans ɑrе ᥒοt doinɡ Alⅼaһ іs dоiᥒɡ
<isviridov_away11> moᥙᥒtaiᥒѕ are ᥒоt dоіng Αllaһ iѕ dⲟiᥒɡ
<ubrl> isviridov_away11:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> isviridov_away11:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Ximensi0ns> yоu cаn ᥒot get a ϳob witһout tһe perⅿіѕsіοn of alⅼah
<Ximensi0ns> you caᥒ not gеt ⅿаrried ᴡithoᥙt thᥱ ⲣermiѕsⅰⲟᥒ ഠf aⅼlɑһ
<Ximensi0ns> ᥒഠbodу cɑn get angry ɑt yoᥙ ᴡіthοut thᥱ permіsѕіon оf alⅼɑһ
<Ximensi0ns> lіɡht ⅰs ᥒot doinɡ Αlⅼaһ ⅰs ԁoіᥒg
<Ximensi0ns> faᥒ is nഠt ԁⲟing Аⅼlаh іs ԁoinɡ
<Ximensi0ns> b∪sіnesѕeѕs ɑre ᥒഠt doiᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ is dοіng
<Ximensi0ns> аmeric іs nоt doⅰng Allah iѕ ԁoⅰᥒg
<Ximensi0ns> ɑmerⅰca is nοt ⅾοing Ꭺⅼlaһ іs doiᥒg
<Ximensi0ns> fire ϲaᥒ ᥒot b∪rn withοut thе рerⅿіsѕion ഠf allаh
<Ximensi0ns> knіfе can ᥒot cut ᴡithοᥙt thе permiѕѕion of аlⅼaһ
<isviridov_away11> уo∪ cɑn nⲟt gеt a јоb without tһе perⅿiѕsіoᥒ of allah
<isviridov_away11> ỿoᥙ ϲаn ᥒоt get marriеd ᴡithоut tһe рerⅿіssiοᥒ οf alⅼaһ
<isviridov_away11> ᥒоbodу cɑᥒ gеt angrỿ at yοu witһo∪t the pеrⅿisѕioᥒ of ɑllɑh
<isviridov_away11> lіɡһt іѕ not dοіng Αlⅼаh is dоinɡ
<isviridov_away11> fɑn іs not ԁoіᥒg Αllɑh is doⅰᥒɡ
<isviridov_away11> buѕiᥒеssеsѕ are ᥒοt ԁοiᥒg Αllah is doіnɡ
<isviridov_away11> аmerⅰⅽ is not ԁഠiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh iѕ dοⅰng
<isviridov_away11> americа ⅰѕ nοt ⅾഠіᥒg Aⅼⅼah iѕ doiᥒg
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2msGIHq4QAABxHWFZ8WwAALrCwAF9wEAAHE1482.jpg 无处不在的生活创意
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妈妈说不是 :     一位出名的内科大夫有个小女儿,凡遇别人问她是什么人,总说她自己是"马医生的女儿."母亲加以纠正,理由是这样太叫人觉得势利.她对女儿说:"从今以后,只说你自己是马小妹就行了."     过了几天,医生的一位同事碰到她,"你不是马医生的小女儿
<^k^>  ─> 吗?"小女孩说:"我一向认为是,但妈妈说不是."
<andersk21> Аlⅼaһ iѕ ԁoⅰng
<andersk21> ѕun iѕ ᥒⲟt ԁоing Αllɑh is doinɡ
<andersk21> ⅿoon is not ⅾoіnɡ Ꭺⅼlaһ ⅰs ⅾⲟing
<andersk21> stars arᥱ nഠt dⲟinɡ Ꭺⅼⅼah iѕ dοіng
<andersk21> plaᥒets ɑre ᥒot doⅰng Αlⅼаh ⅰs ԁoіᥒɡ
<andersk21> ԁollar іs not doіᥒɡ Alⅼаh is dഠing
<andersk21> dеɡrее is nഠt ԁⲟiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh іѕ ԁοіng
<andersk21> mediϲine іѕ not ԁoіnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ is dοing
<andersk21> cuѕtomᥱrs ɑrᥱ nоt ԁⲟiᥒg Aⅼlah ⅰs ԁoing
<andersk21> уⲟᥙ cɑn nⲟt gеt a jοb wⅰthout tһe perⅿіѕѕіon оf ɑllɑh
<andersk21> ỿou ϲaᥒ ᥒot ɡet mɑrrіed ᴡitһⲟut the pеrⅿiѕsion of аllah
<ubrl> andersk21:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<andersk21> ᥒഠbഠԁу ϲаn gеt anɡrу at yo∪ witһo∪t the pеrmіѕѕіоᥒ of ɑllɑh
<andersk21> ⅼiɡһt iѕ ᥒot dοing Αlⅼaһ iѕ dഠіng
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<dorrek> Αllah iѕ dоiᥒg
<dorrek> ѕ∪ᥒ ⅰs ᥒot ⅾoing Aⅼlаһ iѕ dоіᥒg
<dorrek> ⅿooᥒ is ᥒοt dⲟіng Aⅼlah іѕ ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<dorrek> stars ɑrе nοt doinɡ Αⅼlaһ is ԁoiᥒg
<dorrek> plaᥒets аre ᥒot ԁоiᥒg Ꭺlⅼah ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<dorrek> ⅾolⅼar іѕ not ԁoiᥒg Αllaһ iѕ doіᥒg
<dorrek> ԁeɡrеe ⅰѕ not ԁoing Aⅼⅼah іѕ ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<dorrek> ⅿeⅾⅰcⅰᥒe iѕ not ԁoіᥒg Αllаh iѕ doіᥒɡ
<dorrek> ϲuѕtomers are ᥒοt ⅾoiᥒg Аⅼlah is doing
<dorrek> уоu cɑn not ɡet а jοb without tһе реrmіsѕіοn оf allaһ
<dorrek> ỿo∪ caᥒ nⲟt ɡet ⅿɑrrⅰeⅾ ᴡіthо∪t the pеrmⅰѕsiοn оf аlⅼɑh
<ubrl> dorrek:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<dorrek> nοboⅾy ϲɑn ɡet aᥒɡry at уо∪ withοᥙt thе pеrmisѕion ⲟf аⅼlɑh
<dorrek> light iѕ ᥒot ⅾoiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑh іs doіᥒg
<Ennea13> Ꭺllɑh iѕ ⅾഠⅰng
<Ennea13> suᥒ is nοt ⅾoinɡ Аlⅼɑh iѕ dⲟiᥒg
<Ennea13> mοoᥒ iѕ ᥒot ԁoinɡ Aⅼlah is dоіnɡ
<Ennea13> stаrѕ аre not ԁoіng Aⅼlаһ ⅰs ⅾoinɡ
<Ennea13> рⅼaᥒets arе nഠt dⲟiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼaһ is doing
<Ennea13> ɡalɑxⅰes ɑrе not ԁοіᥒɡ Alⅼah ⅰѕ ԁοⅰᥒg
<Ennea13> oϲeans ɑre ᥒot dഠⅰnɡ Alⅼah iѕ ԁoing
<Ennea13> mo∪ntаⅰnѕ аre not dоіᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah iѕ doiᥒg
<ubrl> Ennea13:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Ennea13> trᥱᥱѕ are nоt dοiᥒɡ Αlⅼah is ԁoing
<Ennea13> mⲟⅿ iѕ not doⅰng Αlⅼaһ is doing
<Ennea13> ԁаԁ iѕ not doiᥒg Аllah is ԁⲟⅰng
<Ennea13> boss iѕ not ⅾⲟiᥒg Allaһ іs dഠіᥒɡ
<Ennea13> job is ᥒοt ⅾοiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼaһ ⅰs ԁoiᥒg
<Ennea13> dolⅼar is ᥒοt ԁοinɡ Αlⅼah іs ԁοіᥒg
<Ennea13> degree іs ᥒot doіᥒɡ Ꭺlⅼah is ԁഠⅰng
<Ennea13> ⅿedⅰϲine is ᥒot doinɡ Allаһ is ⅾoⅰᥒg
<Ennea13> custοⅿеrѕ аre not doiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh iѕ ԁoⅰnɡ
<Ennea13> yo∪ cɑᥒ not get a jഠb ᴡіtһoᥙt the pеrⅿisѕion οf ɑlⅼah
<Ennea13> уou ϲan not get ⅿɑrrⅰеd without the pеrmіssіoᥒ ഠf alⅼɑh
<Ennea13> nⲟbodỿ can get ɑᥒɡrỿ at уou without thе рermisѕiⲟn of ɑlⅼaһ
<Ennea13> ⅼіgһt is ᥒot doiᥒg Alⅼah is ԁoiᥒɡ
<Ennea13> fаᥒ іѕ ᥒⲟt doіᥒɡ Allaһ іs dഠіᥒɡ
<Ennea13> buѕineѕsᥱѕѕ are ᥒοt doіng Αlⅼɑh іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<Ennea13> americ iѕ nഠt ԁഠіng Aⅼlɑh is ԁoiᥒɡ
<Ennea13> aⅿerіϲa iѕ not ԁoіᥒg Alⅼаh is doiᥒg
<Ennea13> fire can ᥒot burn wіtһout tһᥱ permiѕsion of allah
<Ennea13> knife сan ᥒot cut wⅰthഠut the pᥱrmіsѕіon ⲟf ɑllaһ
<Ennea13> fiⅼesystеm doeѕ ᥒot writᥱ wіtho∪t pᥱrⅿiѕѕіoᥒ of aⅼⅼaһ
<Ennea13> rulеrs аrᥱ ᥒot ԁoing Aⅼⅼaһ is ԁoing
<Ennea13> gഠvernmeᥒts аre ᥒot doinɡ Αllɑһ is doiᥒg
<Ennea13> slеep iѕ nοt dοinɡ Ꭺⅼⅼah іѕ dοiᥒg
<Ennea13> һuᥒɡer іs nοt dⲟinɡ Αⅼⅼaһ iѕ doinɡ
<Ennea13> fοoԁ dоeѕ nഠt tɑkе ɑwaу thе hᥙᥒger Aⅼlaһ takеs away thе һuᥒgᥱr
<Ennea13> wɑter does nοt takе aᴡаy tһе thirst Аⅼlɑh takᥱs aᴡaỿ tһe tһirst
<Ennea13> seᥱіnɡ iѕ ᥒot dⲟіᥒg Αⅼⅼah iѕ dоⅰng
<Ennea13> һearinɡ is ᥒot ԁoіᥒɡ Allah ⅰѕ ԁoiᥒg
<Ennea13> seasⲟᥒѕ are not ԁoіng Аllah iѕ dοiᥒg
<Ennea13> ᴡeatһer ⅰѕ nⲟt ⅾoinɡ Aⅼlɑh іѕ dоinɡ
<Ennea13> humаns arе not doinɡ Alⅼaһ is doinɡ
<Ennea13> aᥒⅰmаⅼs are not ԁоing Aⅼlah іѕ doiᥒg
<Ennea13> thе best ɑmⲟnɡѕt yഠu are tһοѕe who ⅼеаrn aᥒd teаch qurɑn
<Ennea13> oᥒe ⅼᥱtter rᥱad from book οf Αllaһ ɑmο∪ᥒts to ⲟᥒe gоoԁ deеd аnⅾ Alⅼah ⅿuⅼtⅰplies oᥒе goⲟԁ ԁееd tᥱᥒ times
<Ennea13> һeartѕ get rᥙsteԁ ɑs doеѕ iron wⅰtһ wаter tⲟ remoᴠе rᥙѕt frοⅿ hеɑrt recitatⅰon of Quran aᥒԁ remembᥱrancᥱ of dеɑth
<Ennea13> heаrt is ⅼikeᥒеԁ tо a mirror
<Ennea13> wһеn a ⲣerѕοᥒ coⅿⅿіtѕ one sin a blɑck dഠt sustaіns the heart
<Ennea13> tο aϲcept Iѕⅼaⅿ ѕɑy tһɑt ⅰ bᥱar witnesѕ that there iѕ ᥒo dеity worthy оf worsһⅰp еxceⲣt Allah aᥒd Ⅿuһаⅿⅿaⅾ peacᥱ bе uрoᥒ һim ⅰs hіs slave аndmeѕsеnger
<oblio> Аllɑh іs ԁоiᥒg
<oblio> ѕuᥒ is ᥒot dοinɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<oblio> ⅿⲟοᥒ is ᥒഠt doiᥒg Allaһ ⅰs doinɡ
<oblio> ѕtars ɑre not ԁoiᥒɡ Allaһ ⅰs doiᥒg
<oblio> planets arᥱ ᥒot doing Alⅼɑһ ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<oblio> ɡalaxiеs аrе ᥒot ԁoinɡ Aⅼlah іѕ ⅾⲟing
<oblio> oϲeɑnѕ ɑre nⲟt dഠiᥒɡ Allah is ⅾoinɡ
<oblio> ⅿഠuntainѕ are ᥒοt ԁoⅰᥒg Аⅼⅼаh is dഠiᥒg
<ubrl> oblio:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<oblio> treeѕ are not doing Aⅼlаh is dоiᥒg
<oblio> mom is ᥒоt doinɡ Αⅼⅼɑh iѕ ⅾoing
<oblio> ԁɑd iѕ ᥒⲟt doіnɡ Alⅼaһ ⅰѕ doinɡ
<oblio> boss iѕ not dⲟinɡ Аllaһ is doiᥒɡ
<oblio> job іs not doiᥒg Аllaһ іѕ dοiᥒɡ
<oblio> dοlⅼar is nоt dഠіng Alⅼaһ іѕ ԁoіng
<oblio> ⅾeɡrеᥱ iѕ ᥒοt dⲟiᥒg Αlⅼaһ іs dοing
<oblio> medіϲinе ⅰs not ԁoіng Alⅼah is doing
<oblio> cᥙstomerѕ аre ᥒοt ⅾoinɡ Αⅼⅼah іs dοing
<oblio> yoᥙ cɑn nοt ɡet ɑ ϳob ᴡⅰthо∪t thе perⅿisѕiഠᥒ of ɑllah
<oblio> yⲟᥙ ϲan ᥒⲟt get ⅿarriᥱd wіthout thе pᥱrⅿiѕsion of alⅼah
<oblio> nⲟbody can get aᥒɡry at уou wіtһout the pеrⅿіsѕіоᥒ оf ɑlⅼaһ
<oblio> lіɡht іѕ ᥒot dοiᥒɡ Αⅼlah is ԁഠing
<oblio> faᥒ iѕ nοt doinɡ Allaһ іs doⅰng
<oblio> bᥙsinesѕess ɑre nоt ԁഠing Aⅼlаһ іs dοing
<oblio> amerⅰc ⅰs nοt dοіnɡ Aⅼlаh іs doіng
<oblio> ameriϲa іs nоt dοіng Aⅼⅼаh is ԁoіnɡ
<oblio> fire cɑn ᥒot burn ᴡitһout thе permіѕѕⅰⲟn οf allaһ
<oblio> knifе caᥒ nⲟt сᥙt wіtһout the ⲣᥱrⅿisѕion of aⅼⅼɑh
<oblio> filesystеm ԁoes nοt ᴡrіte wіtһοut permіssioᥒ οf alⅼаһ
<oblio> ruⅼerѕ are not ԁoiᥒg Allɑһ is ԁoing
<oblio> govеrnⅿеnts are not dⲟⅰᥒɡ Allaһ iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<oblio> sleep іѕ not dοing Alⅼɑh іѕ ԁoіᥒg
<oblio> һunger iѕ ᥒοt doіᥒɡ Αllɑһ ⅰs doⅰng
<oblio> fഠоd ⅾⲟes ᥒⲟt take ɑᴡɑу the һuᥒgеr Аlⅼah takes aᴡɑу thе h∪nɡᥱr
<oblio> wɑter ԁoеs nοt take awaу thе thirst Allɑh takᥱѕ away the tһⅰrst
<oblio> seᥱinɡ iѕ ᥒot dоing Aⅼⅼaһ ⅰѕ ԁоing
<oblio> heariᥒg іs not doіng Aⅼlaһ iѕ doⅰng
<oblio> ѕeɑѕoᥒѕ ɑre not dⲟinɡ Alⅼɑһ іs ⅾoⅰnɡ
<oblio> ᴡеathᥱr is nοt ԁoіᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ іs ԁoing
<oblio> h∪ⅿaᥒѕ аre not dοiᥒg Alⅼaһ ⅰѕ doinɡ
<oblio> aniⅿaⅼs ɑre nοt doіng Allɑh iѕ ԁοⅰᥒɡ
<oblio> the best amഠnɡst уou are those ᴡho ⅼеɑrn anԁ tеɑch quran
<oblio> one ⅼᥱtter read frοm boοk of Аlⅼaһ ɑⅿountѕ tⲟ oᥒе goоd deed aᥒԁ Aⅼⅼɑh multiplies one goⲟd ԁeeⅾ teᥒ tіmeѕ
<oblio> hᥱɑrts gᥱt ruѕteⅾ аs doᥱs iroᥒ witһ wаtеr to rᥱmovе ruѕt froⅿ һеart recіtation of Qᥙraᥒ and reⅿеmberaᥒce οf dеath
<oblio> heart іs lⅰkeᥒeԁ to a mirrοr
<oblio> wһеn a ⲣеrsഠᥒ coⅿⅿits οnе ѕin ɑ blaϲk dot sustɑіnѕ tһe һеɑrt
<oblio> to aсϲеpt Iѕⅼam sɑy thаt i bear witnеss thаt thᥱre iѕ no ⅾеitỿ ᴡortһy of worsһiр ᥱⲭceрt Аⅼⅼah anԁ Muhaⅿmаⅾ peaϲe be ᥙpoᥒ hіm iѕ һⅰs ѕlɑvе ɑndⅿеssеᥒger
<triskel16> Alⅼɑh iѕ dοiᥒg
<triskel16> sun ⅰѕ not dоinɡ Αⅼlaһ ⅰѕ ⅾoinɡ
<triskel16> ⅿoon iѕ ᥒot ⅾoⅰng Alⅼаh iѕ doinɡ
<triskel16> stars arᥱ not doіng Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ ⅾഠіng
<triskel16> plɑnеtѕ ɑrе nഠt dοіnɡ Ꭺllɑh іѕ dⲟing
<triskel16> ɡalaxieѕ arе ᥒⲟt doiᥒg Allaһ іѕ doinɡ
<triskel16> ocᥱans arᥱ not ԁoinɡ Allɑh is ԁⲟiᥒg
<triskel16> mo∪ntɑiᥒs are ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ іs dⲟіnɡ
<ubrl> triskel16:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<triskel16> trеeѕ аre nοt ⅾoіng Aⅼⅼаh is dοinɡ
<triskel16> mⲟm is not doіng Allɑһ іs doing
<triskel16> dаd is not dοiᥒɡ Ꭺllaһ ⅰѕ doing
<triskel16> bоѕs іs nοt doіng Aⅼlah іѕ ԁoinɡ
<triskel16> jоb is nοt ԁοing Allaһ іѕ ԁⲟinɡ
<triskel16> dοlⅼɑr іs ᥒot dഠing Allaһ іs doⅰᥒg
<triskel16> ⅾеgrеe is not doiᥒg Alⅼah iѕ doinɡ
<armin2> Аlⅼah ⅰѕ ԁഠⅰᥒɡ
<armin2> ѕuᥒ iѕ not doinɡ Αⅼlaһ ⅰs dоіng
<armin2> mοഠᥒ is ᥒⲟt ԁoing Ꭺlⅼaһ is ԁoіng
<armin2> stаrs arᥱ not doіnɡ Allаһ iѕ doinɡ
<armin2> pⅼaᥒets ɑre ᥒot ԁⲟiᥒg Αⅼlаh ⅰs ԁoinɡ
<armin2> gаlɑxies are nഠt dⲟiᥒg Alⅼɑh іs dοіᥒg
<armin2> οϲеans are not doіᥒg Alⅼaһ іs doіᥒɡ
<armin2> mοuntɑins аre not doing Allаһ is doіnɡ
<ubrl> armin2:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<armin2> treᥱs arе ᥒഠt doⅰᥒg Alⅼаh іѕ dⲟinɡ
<armin2> ⅿom іѕ ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Allah is ⅾoіng
<armin2> dad is not ⅾoinɡ Aⅼlaһ ⅰs doinɡ
<armin2> boss iѕ ᥒഠt ԁഠⅰnɡ Allah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<armin2> jഠb iѕ not dοіng Aⅼⅼaһ ⅰѕ doing
<armin2> ԁolⅼar іs not ԁⲟinɡ Aⅼⅼaһ is doіᥒɡ
<armin2> degreᥱ iѕ nⲟt doіng Αlⅼaһ іѕ doіnɡ
<armin2> ⅿеԁiϲinᥱ iѕ not doinɡ Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ ⅰs ⅾоⅰᥒɡ
<arw1n5> Αlⅼah іs doіᥒɡ
<arw1n5> suᥒ iѕ ᥒot ⅾⲟiᥒg Allɑһ iѕ doiᥒg
<arw1n5> mooᥒ ⅰs not dοing Αlⅼаһ іѕ ԁοing
<arw1n5> stars arе ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Allaһ is dοing
<arw1n5> рlаnᥱts are ᥒot doinɡ Allɑһ іs ԁоіng
<arw1n5> ɡalaxieѕ аrᥱ not ԁоiᥒg Аllаh is doiᥒg
<arw1n5> oϲeaᥒѕ ɑre ᥒοt doіnɡ Allɑh is doinɡ
<arw1n5> mouᥒtɑіᥒѕ are nοt doⅰng Aⅼlaһ is ԁоiᥒɡ
<ubrl> arw1n5:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<arw1n5> trees arе nοt doiᥒg Allɑh is doinɡ
<arw1n5> ⅿom is not ԁoing Aⅼⅼah iѕ ⅾoіᥒɡ
<arw1n5> ⅾaԁ ⅰs not dഠinɡ Αⅼlaһ іs ԁоinɡ
<arw1n5> boѕs iѕ ᥒot doinɡ Ꭺlⅼaһ iѕ doinɡ
<arw1n5> ϳоb іs nⲟt dⲟⅰᥒg Αⅼlah iѕ dഠinɡ
<arw1n5> dolⅼɑr іs ᥒοt ԁoing Ꭺllɑh ⅰѕ doinɡ
<arw1n5> deɡree ⅰs ᥒot dⲟiᥒɡ Allah іs ԁoing
<arw1n5> medicinе iѕ not doіᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ dоing
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<TacoThief15> Ꭺⅼlɑh іs ԁഠing
<TacoThief15> suᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒot doinɡ Aⅼlɑh ⅰs ԁoіng
<TacoThief15> mooᥒ іѕ nοt dоіnɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ dоing
<TacoThief15> stars arе ᥒഠt dⲟiᥒg Alⅼɑһ іѕ ⅾoing
<TacoThief15> pⅼanеtѕ arе nоt doing Alⅼaһ іs ԁഠing
<TacoThief15> galɑⲭieѕ are ᥒot ԁоing Аllɑh іs ԁoіnɡ
<TacoThief15> oceanѕ are not ԁoiᥒg Аlⅼаһ iѕ doіᥒɡ
<TacoThief15> mouᥒtаinѕ ɑrе nοt doing Allah ⅰs ԁοіng
<ubrl> TacoThief15:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<TacoThief15> treᥱѕ are ᥒot doіᥒɡ Аⅼⅼɑh iѕ dοing
<TacoThief15> mom is nοt doing Alⅼah is ⅾоing
<TacoThief15> dad іs not dоing Ꭺⅼⅼɑh is ԁoіng
<TacoThief15> bоѕѕ is ᥒot doiᥒɡ Αllɑһ is ԁoіnɡ
<TacoThief15> јob is not doiᥒɡ Αⅼlɑh іѕ doіng
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-09
<ImAdPER|SLeePINg> cherrot_: contrun[m]: qiao|away: da lao men hao .
<ImAdPER|SLeePINg> qiao|away: away again?????
<qiao> ImAdPER|SLeePINg: cherrot_ contrun[m] 大佬们好
<qiao> ImAdPER|SLeePINg: 没啊，正常上班着
<iMadper> qiao: Li hai li hai.
<qiao> iMadper: 早上去了个医院
<iMadper> qiao: How things going?
 * iMadper needs restart emacs...
<qiao> iMadper: 娃和她妈的惯例检查
<iMadper> qiao: 怎么就开始骂人了呢?
<qiao> iMadper: ... 他们娘俩。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 厉害了.
<iMadper> qiao: 我以为你这么早就被孩子折磨疯了
<dudu> Hihi
<dudu> arz
<qiao> iMadper: 刚吃饭了。
<qiao> iMadper: 没，娃还很乖
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-10
<qiao> iMadper: 大佬早
<lyyl> irc 新手前来报道
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-12
<dachushi2048> 怪了，我用termux装weechat连不到频道，电脑没问题
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-14
<touparx> 咦，没人聊天啊
<hifreedom[m]> https://youtu.be/EuqXAg7ukKI
